# Cycling Photo Challenge - Entries and Chat



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

laurence said:


> is it a 50ft redshank?



Far, far better and proportionately a fair bit bigger.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> Far, far better and proportionately a fair bit bigger.



ye gads! not an oven of oversize oystercatchers?


----------



## Joe24 (11 Apr 2008)

I have one. Hopefully i will take it tomorrow. Not as big though, but still a big animal.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Apr 2008)

Arch said:


> I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


yes, you can see it from the train, if you're on the left.



Maz said:


> Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


er... no!



Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



yep, correct!


----------



## Aint Skeered (12 Apr 2008)

I've got a huge cock in mind. oow errr missus.

I will have a ride over there in the next couple of days, and get a pic.
Give me a chance to ride the well known hill nearby as well.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2008)

Here's gezza's bike parked up against some big animal!


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> yes, you can see it from the train, if you're on the left.



Well, strictly, I can see it whichever side I sit, if I look across the train....

Errr and of course, doesn't that depend which way the train is travelling?


----------



## bianchi1 (14 Apr 2008)

giant leg of an animal. ( sort of ) My bike is the one below


----------



## mickle (14 Apr 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*



Morrisons old chap, Morrisons.


----------



## Danny (15 Apr 2008)

This thread reminds me that I have never figured out how to post a photo 

Presumably you use the square yellow icon with a mountain on it, but how do you get it to pick up a photo from your local drive?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2008)

Pop to the Photo Gallery thread for concise advice. You might like to try www.tinypic.com which presents you with the code to 'cut and paste' into your posting on here. To use tinypic, click on browse and locate your image on PC. There is a size setting - you can select one suitable for message board etc from the drop down menu. Click on the green Upload button and wait...
Your image will appear with various codes listed. Select the code for forum and message boards and highlight. Press Ctrl + C, go to your thread in CycleChat, click in the text box and Ctrl + V.




As a demo - not me - but includes an animal!


----------



## dudi (15 Apr 2008)

I have found a bronze statue of a bull in the centre of Ipswich. I will try and take a photo next to is... trouble is, it looks fairly true-to-life... 

once someone has taken a picture next to an oversized animal. do they get to choose the new subject? or do we just keep going with oversized animals? if we change it will get me looking forsomething else and help me learn my local area a little better (i've only lived here 22 years)


----------



## longers (15 Apr 2008)

If you satisfy the challenge set by the poser of the challenge and they agree, then I think you get to set the next challenge.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Apr 2008)

dudi said:


> I have found a bronze statue of a bull in the centre of Ipswich. I will try and take a photo next to is... trouble is, it looks fairly true-to-life...
> 
> once someone has taken a picture next to an oversized animal. do they get to choose the new subject?


Yes, but no one has yet!


----------



## dudi (18 Apr 2008)

Well, this is the only statue of an animal I can find in Ipswich... 

it's a fibreglass bull, that for some reason stands on a useless piece of greenery right in the town centre. 

Not exactly massive... but what do you reckon?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2008)

Winner dudi - Friday night 20.32 is the closing time for the comp is it not bonj? 
Next subject?

Like the jersey relay, this needs a cut off time to work - otherwise it will drift...and incur the 'wrath of bonj'


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

dudi said:


> Well, this is the only statue of an animal I can find in Ipswich...
> 
> it's a fibreglass bull, that for some reason stands on a useless piece of greenery right in the town centre.
> 
> ...



very good  over to you...


----------



## bonj2 (18 Apr 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Winner dudi - Friday night 20.32 is the closing time for the comp is it not bonj?
> Next subject?
> 
> Like the jersey relay, this needs a cut off time to work - otherwise it will drift...and incur the 'wrath of bonj'



possibly, don't know what happens if no-one makes it though... I guess just extend it till someone does? That way it keeps going.


----------



## longers (19 Apr 2008)

Well done Dudi . Next one please!


----------



## Noodley (19 Apr 2008)

longers said:


> Well done Dudi . Next one please!



Please let it be a picture of a bike in Glen Isla


----------



## dudi (19 Apr 2008)

OK, a picture of your bike, leaning against a proper old fashioned ice cream van. 

can't be many of those out and about at the moment!


----------



## surfgurl (19 Apr 2008)

Aah! I live in a seaside tourist town. I may be able to do this!


----------



## dudi (19 Apr 2008)

remember, it has to be a van! not a shop, not a cabin, not a hut, not a kiosk... just a plain honest ice cream van...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2008)

No prizes for anyone riding an Ice Cream Kona either...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Apr 2008)

No animals, but I bet this is the only one of of a bike parked against a god...


----------



## dudi (20 Apr 2008)

FM missed out a letter in the link... here is it.


----------



## punkypossum (20 Apr 2008)

Here is the van - my bike is..emm... behind it, honest!!


----------



## longers (20 Apr 2008)

Is this any good? Taken from my doorstep about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Apr 2008)

Matching bottle cage and van - nice one longers!


----------



## Noodley (20 Apr 2008)

longers said:


> Is this any good? Taken from my doorstep about 10 minutes ago.



I'm sure the challenge was for "leaning against" the van  But good try


----------



## dudi (22 Apr 2008)

yeah, I did say leaning against... if no clear winner arrives by 23:59 on wednesday, you will be the winner of that round Longers. 

good going!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2008)

Giving up ice cream for leant...walls in the background...




the back end of something with my 'vienetto' 




kind heart and cornets...


----------



## longers (22 Apr 2008)

^ Winner


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2008)

So what's the next challenge then?


----------



## gbb (23 Apr 2008)

Is it Aperitifs call ?


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2008)

yup! He's slacking again.


----------



## dudi (23 Apr 2008)

Very nice Aperitif!

I'll have a '99!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

I'm not slacking - I'm thinking (almost the same )
Actually, I have seen the insides of my tyres on three occasions this week and it is taking up my posting time B) (cries of 'good' 'good')
Plus, I have had such an avalanche of correspondence to read after my 'know how' posting it has all been a bit overwhelming...
Tomorrow I will chose _something for the weekend_ so that lots and lots of people can take part  and there will be lots of winners, with one being better than the others


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Apr 2008)

How about....oh....say.....off the top of my head.....15 vintage tandems.

In Majorca.

Go on.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

I did think of asking for 'Iron Age' subjects but I know how difficult it would be for you to choose, Hilldodger! 

The next challenge is simple enough ():

Water and its relationship with a man-made object (don't chuck your bike in the drink though!)

The weather is changing, slowly but surely. The weekend is coming with welcome light. Diana's fountain? Brunel's Iron? Your garden pond? A bridge over troubled waters, or down and dirty in the gutter?

Simplistic example:





Closing date - say, Monday 9pm.


----------



## Arch (24 Apr 2008)

Excellent theme, I'm planning already....


----------



## Joe24 (24 Apr 2008)

Damn, didnt see this before my ride today.
Holme Peirre Pont is very close to me.


----------



## surfgurl (24 Apr 2008)

I'm checking high tide times as I type.


----------



## longers (24 Apr 2008)

Can I use an old photo or should it be a new one? I guess it should be a new one eh?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

Your call longers - I'm sure it would be appreciated whichever you choose. Enter both!
How does sepia look on my oki cokey 2000 monitor I wonder..?


----------



## mr_hippo (24 Apr 2008)

Water-side houses. Bangkok


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

Nice pic of a roofless economy!


----------



## Noodley (24 Apr 2008)

What about if I go out for hours and hours and hours in the pissing rain? and take a photo?...up lots of hill, in the rain...

IMO it's too vague and subjective..get a proper topic man!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2008)

Make it a proper topic Noodley - within the 'rules'


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2008)

Noodley said:


> ..get a proper *topic* man!



They've got a hazelnut in every bite and thick milk chocolate for your delight


----------



## Noodley (24 Apr 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Make it a proper topic Noodley - within the 'rules'



C'mon, seriously...the challenge was not "subjective". Meet the criteria (as you did) and move on..no "best" just "achieved"...


----------



## longers (25 Apr 2008)

Ok, seeing as I've packed my camera already and will be moving from here tomorrow, how about this for old times sake?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Apr 2008)

Use tiny pic and make that image appear on this thread longers - it's lovely. (Although the dog, taking a strong primary, forced the other cyclist into the kerb...)


----------



## longers (25 Apr 2008)

Sorry Ap' - no can do "tiny pic". Not know what it is?  My picture posting seems to have suffered on here since swapping to Firefox .

See you on here in a few days .


----------



## longers (25 Apr 2008)

Nice one teef .


----------



## Aperitif (25 Apr 2008)

Also, if you click on the 'resize' box - immediately above the Upload button, - you can select a size that is good for forum threads etc...then people like Motiroloboy don't moan because things take so long to open etc...


----------



## Fnaar (27 Apr 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Water and its relationship with a man-made object (don't chuck your bike in the drink though!)


Here we go. The water is the river, the man-made object is the landscape all around it. Taken yesterday. Just after I'd tried to tweak my gears.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2008)

Excellent Fnaar - I hope we all get some good views in the next day or so...
My 'relationship' with water is  - it's p****** down at the moment. Now is the first free time I have had. 
Lovely countryside on view too 'F' - it must be a bonus compared to the 21st century tumbleweed of empty Stella cans and takeaway cartons... (which are. nevertheless, legitimate subjects for the photo competition by the way). Come on you 'lurkers' - as Dayvo says - get membered up and get your photo on here...it's easy!


----------



## Brock (27 Apr 2008)

Excellent thread. Here's our bikes on Eastbourne pier.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2008)

I can almost hear Madame Gigi Pretensia the fortune charger teller offering advice to the pier goers...
Lovely, and the bikes are ready for an ice cream!


----------



## graham56 (27 Apr 2008)

Nice photo Fnaar. Hepple bridge?


----------



## Joe24 (27 Apr 2008)

Here is mine.
Sadly not Holme Peirre Pont, havent got time to go down there, but instead its the lakes in Hoveringham. They are man made and it was just an old gravel pit filled. 









In the bottom picture you can see where the pilons have been put. They are on islands in the middle of the lake because the lake is pretty big.
Its like a ghost town around there, very rare you see someone.


----------



## bonj2 (27 Apr 2008)

nice joe, i've been there once  to get stoned


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2008)

Good image in the bottom one Joet Wofour - plenty of mood and depth


----------



## gbb (27 Apr 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Here is mine.
> Sadly not Holme Peirre Pont, havent got time to go down there, but instead its the lakes in Hoveringham. They are man made and it was just an old gravel pit filled.
> 
> 
> ...




Bloody ell Joe...i used to live on the other side of the Trent from Hoveringham...the old RAF base at Syerston. We used to sit at the edge of the airbase, looking down on the Trent and across at the Hoveringham pits.

Its a looooooong time ago, i still miss the place.


----------



## Fnaar (28 Apr 2008)

graham56 said:


> Nice photo Fnaar. Hepple bridge?


That's the one... I was coming down from Simonside, and heading off towards Billsmoor (with me big ring in tatters...)
btw, pic taken with mobile phone!


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (28 Apr 2008)

Fnaar said:


> That's the one... I was coming down from Simonside, and heading off towards Billsmoor (*with me big ring in tatters*...)
> btw, pic taken with mobile phone!



Simon a big chap then eh?


----------



## Kirstie (28 Apr 2008)

I was in edinburgh over the weekend and spotted a pair of giant giraffe sculptures somewhere near the centre. could someone oblige with a special photo for this thread? I didn't have a bike with me at the time.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2008)

I think that the 'competition' has been extended - at least until until arch and surfgurl get sorted out...unless they're all at sea 






I felt 'all at sea' tonight - stone cold and soaked to the saddle on my commute westbound from London


----------



## bonj2 (28 Apr 2008)

excellent, what's the next challenge? The 'water' one seems to have been accomplished


----------



## surfgurl (28 Apr 2008)

I've got a couple of photos, but I can't get the infrared to work on my laptop. I'll try another way later tonight.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (29 Apr 2008)

Longers - Is that bar tape I spy on your handlebars or am I going mad?


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Longers - Is that bar tape I spy on your handlebars or am I going mad?



No, grips: But there is a green crocodile


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2008)

surfgurl said:


> I've got a couple of photos, but I can't get the infrared to work on my laptop. I'll try another way later tonight.



Good old copper wires - never fail !!!!


----------



## surfgurl (29 Apr 2008)

ok, I've got the photos on my pc, but I can't remember which image hosting site I use, let alone the username and password.  It's been a long day.


----------



## surfgurl (29 Apr 2008)

Ok, I typed usernames and passwords and then asked the photo sites to email me the password. I'm in! I think I uploaded them right. Here goes...


----------



## surfgurl (29 Apr 2008)

It worked!


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (30 Apr 2008)

Crackle said:


> No, grips: But there is a green crocodile



Are you _sure?_ I have almost 100% convinced myself that those grips are in fact bar tape.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

...world is your lobster now surfgurl, now you have mastered this image businessWhere is the church in the background?
Only arch to come now - (patience bonj )


----------



## Fnaar (30 Apr 2008)

Aperitif;260339Only arch to come now - (patience bonj :(!)[/QUOTE said:


> I'm so excited
> And I just can't hide it
> I'm about to lose control
> And I think I like it


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

Fnaar said:


> I'm so excited
> And I just can't hide it
> I'm about to lose control
> And I think I like it



I'll 'Sue'


----------



## surfgurl (30 Apr 2008)

The church is in a little village in Somerset. I won't name it as I work in the village!


----------



## Brock (30 Apr 2008)

surfgurl said:


> The church is in a little village in Somerset. I won't name it as I work in the village!



That sounds like a challenge.. I'm sure I can find the tracks from those tyres of yours on Google Earth and work it out.


----------



## surfgurl (30 Apr 2008)

Brock said:


> That sounds like a challenge.. I'm sure I can find the tracks from those tyres of yours on Google Earth and work it out.



You can probably find my bike lent up against a building while I am at work, if you look hard enough! The high viz road safety hedghogs may be seen from the google earth satellite too!


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2008)

Ah. Um. Sorry. My weekend didn't happen entirely as planned, so I never got out with the camera... I'll try harder next time.

Although the weekend was perfectly nice without the bike photo op I had planned...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

Using my subjective best, I nominate Fnaar, by a spokeswidth from Joet Wofour and Brock. (Despite being under severe pier group pressure). Longers disqualified himself as it wasn't a current picture (the water was quite still in fact).

'Don't be caught napping, just get snapping.
Doesn't matter if you're not 'aware'
Use tinypic...
...and share!


----------



## Brock (30 Apr 2008)

Oh erm, mine wasn't a current picture either, I'm guessing I should've mentioned that?

Yay for Fnaar anyway! What's next?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

Thanks for 'owning up' Brock...you get a special award

a 'badger courage'!


----------



## Kirstie (30 Apr 2008)

Are we still on the water theme? Bit slow on the uptake, sorry. Here's some bostin' photos of the holy island causeway that I took when touring up there the other week. It was freezing and blowing a gale. 

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ytoyq5&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1
http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ytoy0t&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1
http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ytoy0p&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And this is a pic of me holding my bike which was wrecked by the sand and seawater,and making very squeeky noises. 

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ytoy06&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2008)

Excuse me taking liberties...
This is one of Kirstie's and needs to be seen - lovely composition for me.





10/10


----------



## Kirstie (30 Apr 2008)

Ta!


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2008)

oh yes, very nice!


----------



## Fnaar (30 Apr 2008)

Nice pics Kirstie, but I win, so move over!  (BTW, can we start an "I'm visiting place X, anyone fancy a (bicycle) ride" thread, cos Holy Island is an easy trip for me, and it'd be nice to meet CycleChatters (I'm not a perv, I promise )

Anyway, I'd just like to thank my agent for believing in me, the Dalai Lama for his cooking, and Cameron Diaz for that night in Bangkok.

Next challenge is:

"My bike and some interesting vegetation".


----------



## Noodley (30 Apr 2008)

Fnaar said:


> "My bike and some interesting vegetation".



Is this a subjective challenge again or are we going back to the "original" idea?  Remember, the OP? Nope? Oh well...


----------



## surfgurl (30 Apr 2008)

I've got a day off tomorrow, so I shall go for a ride and think about my interpretation. If I fall headfirst into a nettle patch, the first thing I shall think of is, which pocket is my camera phone in.


----------



## WindyRob (1 May 2008)

Does this count, I took it last summer the vegetation is an interesting colour.... honest 







Or this one the trees and grass are quite interesting:






or this one where you can interestingly see the lack of vegetation on my lawn  :







Windy


----------



## Brock (1 May 2008)

WindyRob said:


> Does this count, I took it last summer the vegetation is an interesting colour.... honest
> 
> Or this one the trees and grass are quite interesting:
> 
> or this one where you can interestingly see the lack of vegetation on my lawn




...........................................Grass? Interesting?

I declare myself the leader with this fantastic shot of my bike with some fascinating spikey leafed exotical flora!!





(taken last summer)


----------



## Brock (1 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Thanks for 'owning up' Brock...you get a special award
> 
> a 'badger courage'!



 very good.

How did you know I drink Badger and Courage?


----------



## Arch (1 May 2008)

WindyRob said:


> Does this count, I took it last summer the vegetation is an interesting colour.... honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! Linseed/Flax? I love that from a distance in full bloom, it looks like a lake on a sunny day...


----------



## Fnaar (1 May 2008)

WindyRob said:


> Does this count, I took it last summer the vegetation is an interesting colour.... honest


Why yes, Windy Rob, they are a good realisation of the expected genre... your bike and some interesting vegetation. Spot on. Other veg might be interesting because it is.. a lovely colour, unusual, GM beetroot, a field of cannabis, etc etc. Brock's understated spikey-leaved composition also fits the bill.


----------



## Brock (1 May 2008)

Arch said:


> Ah! Linseed/Flax? I love that from a distance in full bloom, it looks like a lake on a sunny day...



Oh well done Arch, go and show an interest in Windy's vegetation (grass) why don't you.


----------



## Kirstie (2 May 2008)

here is a photo of my husband's newly built Dialled Bikes Alpine in front of one of the borders in our back garden featuring fatsia japonica, phormium, euphorbia, knifopia and other fine specimens


----------



## Fnaar (2 May 2008)

Well, Kirstie's fine specimens () have raised the bar a bit...
though I suspect she made some of those plant names up!


----------



## Kirstie (2 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Well, Kirstie's fine specimens () have raised the bar a bit...
> though I suspect she made some of those plant names up!



RAAARGH!! I did not make them up...!


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

Nice vibration test ramp for the new bike Kirstie - oh it's the decking, sorry!


----------



## Kirstie (2 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Nice vibration test ramp for the new bike Kirstie - oh it's the decking, sorry!



Actually, it's possible to ride from the front of our house, down the side passageway, hop up onto the decking and into the garage, where the bikes all live. We designed and built it that way and it's a bugger getting the tyre marks off  

Here is an aerial view, and I'm posting it on here cos our back garden is kewl:






We only finished it last sept so this is the first year we've seen it in full and we're really enjoying it.


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

Nice Kirstie - although I would move the fatsia over a bit...5 years down the line and the formium v fatsia battle will be in full swing! Formium seed pods - big and fantastic!


----------



## Kirstie (2 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Nice Kirstie - although I would move the fatsia over a bit...5 years down the line and the formium v fatsia battle will be in full swing! Formium seed pods - big and fantastic!



formium v fatsia - now that I would pay to see


----------



## Brock (2 May 2008)

Kirstie said:


> here is a photo of my husband's newly built Dialled Bikes Alpine in front of one of the borders in our back garden featuring fatsia japonica, phormium, euphorbia, knifopia and other fine specimens





 Showoff.


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

George Formium v Joe Fatsia - here


----------



## Brock (2 May 2008)

I've taken some photos specially for this thread instead of trawling through my old albums like before.. Do I win?
(I'm hoping the term 'interesting' is kind of synonymous with 'lots' here.)


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

Photo number two would be a strong contender (would be in with a wheel chance I mean...) for me Brockster - but I'm not 'judging' so... 

Nice.


----------



## Brock (2 May 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Aperitif.. Could I throw this one in aswell? It was taken last year, and it's the woman's bike not mine, so probably disqualified, but I quite like it and it does have some striking foliage.


----------



## Joe24 (2 May 2008)

Here is my go for this one.








Its on the incline that goes into East bridgeford from the A6097. The scenery is nice, but the road is a tad bumpy when you go up it at a decent speed. Some of the trees have been chopped down recently, the road was shut for about 6 weeks for this, i hoped they had resurfaced the road.


----------



## bonj2 (2 May 2008)

Kirstie said:


> here is a photo of my husband's newly built Dialled Bikes Alpine in front of one of the borders in our back garden featuring fatsia japonica, phormium, euphorbia, knifopia and other fine specimens
> [pic]


VERY nice!
like the bashring, what crankset is it?
and what marzocchis are they, they look at least 150mm!


----------



## bonj2 (2 May 2008)

Brock said:


> *I've taken some photos specially for this thread *instead of trawling through my old albums like before.. Do I win?
> (I'm hoping the term 'interesting' is kind of synonymous with 'lots' here.)




you've GOT TO do that!   doesn't count if you don't!


----------



## rich p (2 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Nice Kirstie - although I would move the fatsia over a bit...5 years down the line and the formium v fatsia battle will be in full swing! Formium seed pods - big and fantastic!



Phormium surely!!

Ignore me please!


----------



## rich p (2 May 2008)

Taken today - well 2 weeks ago!

It's a jasmine bush since you ask


----------



## Brock (2 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Taken today - well 2 weeks ago!
> 
> It's a jasmine bush since you ask



Looks like the aftermath of an airport accident.


----------



## bonj2 (2 May 2008)

how do you ride your bike with all that snow all over it?


----------



## Noodley (2 May 2008)

Here you go, I don't think we have seen any heather as yet:


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2008)

Frank in front of the White Sprouting broccoli in the veg patch - ready for eating apparently...... I didn't believe my wife........ white ?


----------



## Brock (2 May 2008)

Really very pretty Fossyant, great light, and for me the first genuinely 'interesting flora'. I'm always interested to find out there's something edible I haven't tried.


----------



## Fnaar (2 May 2008)

Hey, nice pics folks! I s'pose strick'ly speaking they should be new pics... but I can't prove it; however, you will feel guilty if you cheat, and then die of shame...
Anyways, as supreme judge of all, how long do we give this one? All entries (fnaar fnaar) in (snik snik) by Monday evening? I'll make a decision over a cup of tea on Tues... fairy nuff?


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Phormium surely!!
> 
> Ignore me please!



You are right Rich F - it knackers the 'jeu de mot' though


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Taken today - well 2 weeks ago!
> 
> It's a jasmine bush since you ask



Nice pic Rich - but I reckon Fnaar is looking for a glimpse of the Brazilian 'rain forest' at least + yer bike


----------



## Noodley (2 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Hey, nice pics folks! I s'pose strick'ly speaking they should be new pics... but I can't prove it; however, you will feel guilty if you cheat, and then die of shame...
> Anyways, as supreme judge of all, how long do we give this one? All entries (fnaar fnaar) in (snik snik) by Monday evening? I'll make a decision over a cup of tea on Tues... fairy nuff?



If only the OP had been stuck to - first photo gets it. None of this subjective nonsense, needing to "prove" when it was taken, setting deadlines mullarky...


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (2 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> If only the OP had been stuck to - first photo gets it. None of this subjective nonsense, needing to "prove" when it was taken, setting deadlines mullarky...




What does OP mean?


----------



## surfgurl (2 May 2008)

original poster or posting of the thread.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (2 May 2008)

surfgurl said:


> original poster or posting of the thread.



Thank you.


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2008)

OP = old pedant... (Noodley) 
The photo thread has developed. Fnaar says graçias - we do grassy er...


----------



## Noodley (2 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> OP = old pedant... (Noodley)



Bugger, found out


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (2 May 2008)

Not sure about OP, I just like the pictures


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2008)

Get your ya-yas out, judging later, announcement on the morrow!


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2008)

Richmond Park this morning...






a 'Tree T' extended stem


----------



## Kirstie (5 May 2008)

bonj said:


> VERY nice!
> like the bashring, what crankset is it?
> and what marzocchis are they, they look at least 150mm!



It's a Shimano Hone crankset and marzocchi All Mountain SLs 2006.


----------



## Fnaar (6 May 2008)

How did you manage to curtail your enthusiasm for the outcome of this contest?
The panel (me and some coffee) has made a decision, and would like to make the following comments:

Windy Rob: Nice purple vegetation in your first pic, 2nd (is that by Devil's Punchbowl?) and third also deserve mention.
Brock: Nice framing of window and bike, then your badger's eye views are deserving of special mention.
Kirsty: Lovely well-trimmed vegetation and rather splendid decking
Joe24: Nice use of the bike at the edge of the pic to highlight the road etc blah blah blah
RicjhP: a bike covered in snow... too cold
Noodley: scottish blah blah
Fossyant: yeah yeah, its a bike and some plants


And the winner is... (drum roll and 30-minute wait to bild tension)....

From Brock!






Congratulations... you win a camera, but I left it on the bus, so if you find one, it's yours, OK?


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2008)

bRock on!

I liked the spoke / tree abstract personally, myself, I but well done that snapper!


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

Oh hooray! I've never won a camera before! I'll Ride all the buses in Thumberland on the off chance of finding and claiming my prize!

I was quite pleased with that photo myself, except for the annoying red tulip thing, which I wish I'd yanked out of the ground and thrown out of shot.

And now, for the next challenge I'd like to see:

*Your bicycle and an aircraft.*

Fairly self explanatory really, have fun!


----------



## Fnaar (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> I was quite pleased with that photo myself, except for the annoying red tulip thing, which I wish I'd yanked out of the ground and thrown out of shot.


Ah, you see, it was the juxtaposition of tulip and rear wheel that swung it... bicycle and vegetation melded into into one, a suggestion of plant and machine coming together as if by design to forge a lasting yet somehow ephemeral, yet also visceral if you will, image of etc etc.


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Ah, you see, it was the juxtaposition of tulip and rear wheel that swung it... bicycle and vegetation melded into into one, a suggestion of plant and machine coming together as if by design to forge a lasting yet somehow ephemeral, yet also visceral if you will, image of etc etc.



Well, I mean er, yes of course, that's why I wanted the tulip exactly where it was.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Ah, you see, it was the juxtaposition of tulip and rear wheel that swung it... bicycle and vegetation melded into into one, a suggestion of plant and machine coming together as if by design to forge a lasting yet somehow ephemeral, yet also visceral if you will, image of etc etc.



for me it represented in a way too ethereal to explain in mere words something of mans inhumanity to man, the timeless clash between the imagined and unimagineable...........the old bike - tulip; tulip - bike conundrum.


----------



## Fnaar (6 May 2008)

rich p said:


> ...........the old bike - tulip; tulip - bike conundrum.


Yes, like tulips from Amsterdam, where they also have a lot of bikes... and drugs and that sort of thing.


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

old!? How dare you!


----------



## Aperitif (10 May 2008)

This morning in passing...






not guessed what the plane is yet?






and, of course...






Brockster is obviously going to an air display this weekend...


----------



## Brock (10 May 2008)

Oh well done Aperitif! I was beginning to think I'd made it too hard.
I'm not going to an air display no, I did have visions of laying on my back trying to get a passing plane in shot with my bike, but I've been a bit busy with final preperations before we leave on our grand cycle adventure. I won't be about much now, so I think you must be declared the winner on this one, you've certainly filled your brief with style!  Congratulations Sir!


----------



## punkypossum (11 May 2008)

What's the next challenge then????


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2008)

Ah! Sorry punky - all this bestowing of status 
Have a good voyage Brock - hope the weather is 'sett' fair for you.
The next photoadventure topic; your bike and a clock, or other timepiece. It might be the clock in the café, the pub, the four wheeled vehicle, the town hall. Could be your grandfather with his clock? Everyone's got the time to do this challenge.
Short, witty explanations to accompany your art are welcome - winner will obviously be in second place!
How about next Monday evening as a closing time? Allows for the opportunity to upload during this week.
Get the cogs turning people, this is not a wind up - it's time to demon your faces!


----------



## dodgy (12 May 2008)

Doh, shame the challenge wasn't set before the weekend's riding.
Still, I'm off this week so I'll see what I can do  
Can I suggest that the closing time is set in order to allow a new challenge to be set for the weekend?

Dave.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2008)

The bewitching hour for the latest ballade photographique will be Thursday 18:00 - Results () will be announced later that evening, enabling dodgy to set the new topic a Friday thought and weekend action. A good idea Dave.


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> not guessed what the plane is yet?



I guessed once you asked... Where is she then, at Heathrow? Sad to see her just sitting behind that fence, sort of like an animal in a bad zoo, or a parrot in too small a cage...

There's a great line in a book about British boffins, The Backroom Boys, about how Concorde looked like there was a tear in time and a message from the furture was poking through. She still looks futuristic, 40 years on....


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2008)

The poor plane is caged Arch - opposite the staff parking at Eastside...once upon a time there were four in a row, which would have made a nice photo. Got one somewhere, but not with bike.


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

I saw one of the last flights out of Heathrow, heading west, literally into a setting sun, golden light glinting off the underside of the wings, while I was stuck in traffic on the M25. It was very sad, but a very nice way to remember her. One of the most perfect looking 'planes ever.


----------



## Fnaar (12 May 2008)

Brock said:


> Oh well done Aperitif! I was beginning to think I'd made it too hard.
> I'm not going to an air display no, I did have visions of laying on my back trying to get a passing plane in shot with my bike,



I was thinking the same... passed by Newcastle airport this morning, but there was lots oflow cloud, so not ideal... anyways, a difficult challenge, and a worthy winner....
now to think of a suitable timepiece for the next challenge.....


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2008)

Suppose you could have sprayed a bike with water...'easyjet'


----------



## Kirstie (12 May 2008)

Apologies for the late response to the latest challenge - I've been on the other side of the atlantic for a few days.

Here is me riding my bike with a microlight in the background:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/38/113027262_1aca697130.jpg?v=0

And here is my bicycle _AS_ an aircraft (and I'm going all singletrack 'look at me aren't I great me me me me me' on yo' ass in the process):

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yb3zod&outx=800&quality=70

It was in the days when I was young and bold and all that...


----------



## rich p (12 May 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Apologies for the late response to the latest challenge - I've been on the other side of the atlantic for a few days.
> 
> Here is me riding my bike with a microlight in the background:
> 
> ...



Good God, Kirstie that second photo makes me shudder vicariously. You've got more balls than me, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2008)

...can't for the life of me think why you need all that padding stuff and full crash lid... 

Bike as plane would have won.


----------



## Kirstie (13 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Good God, Kirstie that second photo makes me shudder vicariously. You've got more balls than me, if you know what I mean!



My biggest drop was 8 foot (in the not-very-good photo below). I've since seen sense and stopped the folly before it all got out of hand...wheels firmly on the ground from now on!

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ybf1ap&outx=450&quality=70


----------



## longers (23 May 2008)

Is there a current challenge on or am I too dense to have spotted it? 

As it's a long weekend for some, now might be a good time to enlighten me or stop fannying about clarify the situation .


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2008)

Yo! longers - I set a 'challenge' but no one responded - save for dodgy who wanted an earlier closing date for entries... (Still waiting dodgy )

So. As incumbent designate - the Bike with clock challenge is still on until 21.00 on MONDAY.

Go for seconds everyone and give us a bit of your time. Make cyclechat a veritable visionfest of ticktockery!

There are so many pompous twits in Soapbox you would think that one of them had a big clock - how wrong can we be.
Come on Spindrift, linfordlunchwatch, zimzum 4:02 and twenty seconds - show us how you can ride to power on the back of a friendly challenge.


----------



## longers (27 May 2008)

I did have an image in mind but the strong winds put paid to it . No can do. 

Got a "Time" picture today though and will try and get it on here tomorrow (even though it's rubbish ).


----------



## Fnaar (27 May 2008)

...ooops... meant to get a pic, but "time" was against me!


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2008)

I think this is too hard a challenge for everyone. Even my watch broke last week - the chocolate went everywhere. I have serious beefs with the repair man, who I congratulated as being efficient and courteous etc...he turns out to be nothing but a wind up merchant who claims that his repairs are only 'part repairs' and not covered by his guarantee. What's all that about - I want my bit repaired, not the whole effing watch. Tissot here I come...complete with his bunkum.
Anyway, there's a chance of drama tomorrow so let's keep the horillogical theme going until June. Glorious June...and funny Terry.


----------



## Fnaar (28 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Even my *watch *broke last week - the chocolate went everywhere. I have serious beefs with the *repair man*, who I congratulated as being efficient and courteous etc...he turns out to be nothing but a *wind up merchant *who claims that his repairs are only


----------



## Kirstie (28 May 2008)

I got one! I got one! There's a clock in the background on the left hand side of this shot (one taken by my other half on a London street ride a while back)

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=ykcq8l&outx=800&quality=70

Currently looking for better examples.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2008)

It's a start! On the edge of time, a glimpse of the millenium, jumping to the future. 
Come on everyone - a pic of yer wrist holding the handlebars, bestrapped by a timepiece will do - the judges will award points for suntan lines, hairiness (with a lady's excuse me) and blingability of the timepiece.

Come on - the clock is ticking...


----------



## Kirstie (28 May 2008)

Here is a picture of a man riding a bike in nothing but a watch... (and helmet and shoes)

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yx1kn1&outx=600&quality=70


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2008)

Ahem! I said a picture of his *clock* Kirstie - next thing, 'you lot' will be off on a thread about men's butts...


----------



## bonj2 (28 May 2008)

ah the blade of light is it? i walked across that

how is he managing to jump OFF the bridge though??


----------



## Kirstie (28 May 2008)

bonj said:


> ah the blade of light is it? i walked across that
> 
> how is he managing to jump OFF the bridge though??



He's not jumping off the bridge, he's riding off the base of it - it's like a wee ramp and he's getting air off the top of it: http://michael-wright.fotopic.net/p35727143.html


----------



## Monkey Boy (28 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> Here you go, I don't think we have seen any heather as yet:


Hey Noodley...top of the Cairn o' Mount...nice one (ye could have picked a better view than that


----------



## longers (28 May 2008)

I'll get my coat


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2008)

I think this basket case is a winner. Were you popping in for some ecopanniers perchance longers? Looks like the samples out front were made in a rush...
Good thinking, nice photo.


----------



## longers (28 May 2008)

I was looking for a tart but only had time to stop here briefly.

It was going to be dandelions but the wind blew all the clocks away .

My challenge is a simple one, first picture of your bike with a pig wins. 
Members of HMPF may take photo's but are not to be subject matter please.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2008)

I took this on my way to work today


----------



## longers (29 May 2008)

That should have won, better luck next time eh?


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2008)

rich p said:


> I took this on my way to work today


you were a bit late! or are you one of these slackers who doesn't start till 10?


----------



## rich p (29 May 2008)

bonj said:


> you were a bit late! or are you one of these slackers who doesn't start till 10?



9.30 actually!


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2008)

That's nice Rich - why did you not post it when the comp was running full blast...as in no entries at all?

And. What is all that shadow stuff going on? Does it mean sun down your way (© Franklyn Englemann)?


----------



## rich p (30 May 2008)

Aperitif said:


> That's nice Rich - why did you not post it when the comp was running full blast...as in no entries at all?
> 
> And. What is all that shadow stuff going on? Does it mean sun down your way (© Franklyn Englemann)?



The sun always shines in the sunny south............

...out of my arse!

Franklin followed by Brian Johnstone - I remember being bored by it as a kid.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2008)

rich p said:


> The sun always shines in the sunny south............
> 
> ...out of my arse!
> 
> Franklin followed by Brian Johnstone - I remember being bored by it as a kid.


Ha! Yes me too - although I would happily listen to the lot now. Boredom only set in 'hard core' when two, sometimes three way family favourites came on when eating Sunday dinner. "RAF Akrotiri" - lodged on the ledge of memory...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 May 2008)

Here is mine in Thetford


----------



## longers (30 May 2008)

Is it a pig?


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2008)

Obviously a Cartier 'Tank'... but that was the last challenge btfb!
And it can't be a Challeng*er*... Armoured Karma maybe..?


----------



## Amanda P (30 May 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen:












Neither is quite the composition I wanted, as the nice lady who handles the pigs wasn't there and I didn't want to mess with them in her absence. However, I think you can see that my bike, the pigs, and I were all present in the same place at the same time this afternoon.

Do I win? Do I?


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2008)

You are disquealified for trying to draw a picture of your bike on their backs...


----------



## longers (30 May 2008)

Oink Oink! That's squeally good .

Winner.

Gorgeous bike as well.


----------



## Amanda P (30 May 2008)

OK then, continuing the livestock theme. Let's see a picture of your bike, you (you can turn your back if you want to preserve your anonimity/dignity/show us your finely toned buttocks/whatever), and... a goose.

I've introduced the "you" element not because I want to see your faces but because it will introduce a social element: you'll either have to take a friend to take the picture, or collar a passer-by to do it. If you don't have any friends and your geese are all in vast, empty wastelands where passers-by don't occur, you can use a self-timer but I think you can see what I'm on about here.

Any species of goose will do. There are lots about at the moment. They will often pose if bribed with bread. Ducks and other non-goose waterfowl do not count.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2008)

As usual, too late but this is my Scott with a rasher of Serrano ham draped over the top tube!


----------



## rich p (30 May 2008)

I've just asked Mrs rich p if she'd mind having a picture of us with the bike while I'm goosing her but she politely declined.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2008)

rich p said:


> I've just asked Mrs rich p if she'd mind having a picture of us with the bike while I'm goosing her but she politely declined.
> Back to the drawing board.


What do you expect? You've already had a portion on the top tube!


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

I like your ham photo richp 

On my way home from work I went out of my way to go round this reservoir, a known hang out for geese.






None at all . I got a good ride out in the sunshine though .

I think they'd all gone here instead. This photo only shows about a third of them that were there. 






I go past here every day on my commute and last weekend someone was feeding them and it was mayhem, you wouldn't want to get caught up in the middle of that!

I did feel a bit daft asking for me the bike and the geese in shot but the bloke was genuinely interested in these challenges and really liked the idea.

And looking at that photo - it's time to get a haircut!


----------



## rich p (31 May 2008)

Can't argue with that Longers. Got to be a winner!

Not a goose in sight today in the Sussex countryside


----------



## Amanda P (31 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Got to be a winner!



Agreed. Couldn't you have done it any quicker, though? 

Extra points for the CycleChat jersey, and for having had to get a bystander to take the shot...


----------



## punkypossum (31 May 2008)

What's next? Going for a ride tomorrow, so want to know if I have to take a camera!


----------



## Noodley (31 May 2008)

longers said:


> I did feel a bit daft asking for me the bike and the geese in shot but the bloke was genuinely interested in these challenges and really liked the idea...



Good pic longers.

SO what's the next challenge? I'm out tomorrow and will have my camera with me....

(edit - spooky! I was writing my reply when pp posted hers!)


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

Cheers all,

Next up is:-

Your bike and a waterfall. Go for it!


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Agreed. Couldn't you have done it any quicker, though?




 I nearly went and did it last night as the park is only 5 miles away.


----------



## punkypossum (31 May 2008)

That's not going to happen - camera will have to stay at home unless a cyclist weeing at the roadside counts!


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

Take your camera anyway PP, you could well see something suitable or interesting. Maybe . 

It doesn't have to be a huge waterfall and could be man-made but not in the way you suggested. Please.


----------



## hubgearfreak (31 May 2008)

longers said:


> Your bike and a waterfall. Go for it!


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

The shortest challenge yet . Is that your garden?

Quick, set another one for people for tomorrow.


----------



## hubgearfreak (31 May 2008)

longers said:


> Is that your garden?



afraid not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Arboretum

OK, before dusk tomorrow, your bike with a big load. ie. a fruit tree, bag of tates, weeks shopping, that sort of thing 

so who's got the biggest?


----------



## velocidad (31 May 2008)

got to use the fridge picture again here 







cheers, velocidad


----------



## Noodley (31 May 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> OK, before dusk tomorrow, your bike with a *big load*....




So a pic of me on my bike?


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2008)

Excellent photos. Like Noodley I can only offer myself on bike


----------



## longers (31 May 2008)

Cool photo velocidad .


----------



## velocidad (31 May 2008)

cheers longers


----------



## postman (31 May 2008)

So Uncle Phil whilst you were taking photos of pigs.I was eating like one.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jun 2008)

...and a substantial part _of_ one, I see.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jun 2008)

So Velocidad, what's the next challenge?


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> got to use the fridge picture again here




i will be seriously impressed if anyone beats that. good work daddy of all loads


----------



## velocidad (1 Jun 2008)

you mean i might have won something? i never win at anything  i wont assume anything yet though, i believe the deadline is dusk tonight 
i'm so excited i just had a sick burp 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2008)

I thought they had to be new pics?

Otherwise I'll get out my photo of the bike carrying a fridge freezer


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> I thought they had to be new pics?
> 
> Otherwise I'll get out my photo of the bike carrying a fridge freezer



THEY DO  no cheating now


----------



## velocidad (1 Jun 2008)

oops, sorry guys, i have cheated with that then  i hang my head in shame 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> oops, sorry guys, i have cheated with that then




you've still got a few hours - get out there


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2008)

Quickly go and put it back on the bike and take another picture!


----------



## velocidad (1 Jun 2008)

i'm going for the most macabre load with this one  






or maybe it's the remains of the last person to call me a cheat 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> or maybe it's the remains of the last person to call me a cheat



definitely the winner.

what's tomorrows challenge?


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2008)

Chapeau Velocidad. A worthy winner


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2008)

Yep - by a marrow margin...
(Trust there will be a review somewhere on this forum about the ElectroDrive velocidad - svp!)


----------



## velocidad (2 Jun 2008)

yeah, i won!

right a new challenge then....i'd like to see pictures of bikes next to architectural follies.
not read through all the pages of this thread, so shout up if it's been done already.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> bikes next to architectural follies.




nice. when's the deadline?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> nice. when's the deadline?



it's in his pannier...


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2008)

Wot, Wot! I just found some pigs ....... Darn, way too late.....

...Architectural follies, Architectural follies, hmmmm......... <troops off into the distance muttering> ...........


----------



## velocidad (2 Jun 2008)

deadline... by 10pm this coming friday.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Jun 2008)

and is this the accepted definition of a folly? i'm having a bit of trouble locally, either Lincoln people are practical and not happy with wasteful behaviour, or maybe they're just a glum lot with no sense of fun?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folly#Characteristics

having looked at that definition again, it has occurred to me that if i/we accept that there's no god(s) then it follows that any place of worship is a folly.

or am i just thinking about it all to much?


----------



## Fnaar (2 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> or am i just thinking about it all to much?



Yes  Just thhink of it (if I can chip in) as a building having no purpose other than ornament, as it says on your link. Here's a good example (and my favourite folly) from Bradgate Park in Leicester:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_John


----------



## punkypossum (2 Jun 2008)

Do random statues standing around count as architectural follies??? In this case I submit the golden boy...don't know why he's on a trailer as he always seems to be there...


----------



## Fnaar (2 Jun 2008)

I wouldn't sit there, unless you want a golden shower!


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Jun 2008)

according to wiki, linked above, follies are different to statues.


----------



## punkypossum (2 Jun 2008)

But statues are part of architecture...so they can be follies! (According to punkypedia)


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jun 2008)

I can feel a quick visit to Castle Howard coming on...


----------



## velocidad (2 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak i like your thinking on the place of worship thing and i agree. however that would be too easy so i can't allow it. nor can i allow statues. oow i'm strict ;-)

cheers, velocidad


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2008)

Fnaar said:


> I wouldn't sit there, unless you want a golden shower!



10/10  - I'm with Fnaar - sheer folly to sit there...


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Jun 2008)

velocidad said:


> hubgearfreak i like your thinking on the place of worship thing and i agree.



fair enough. 

however when i was out & about today i saw this.






in the grounds of the cathedral. i asked some old dears who were nearby what it was, and they tell me it is where the devil escapes from if you don't put lit matches in the holes and dance around it.. seriously.

looking at the actual building style, it has limestone roof tiles and whilst it is meant to match the cathedral in appearance i'm faily certain that (like all good follies) it's victorian rather than medieval or norman (as the rest of the cathedral is)

it has no doors or windows - is this a folly?


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2008)

Are you hair looking for a folly call hugebearfreak?


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (2 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> fair enough.
> 
> however when i was out & about today i saw this.
> 
> ...



I think you could do with a smaller frame size!


----------



## hubgearfreak (2 Jun 2008)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> I think you could do with a smaller frame size!



dad says i'll grow into it.


----------



## velocidad (2 Jun 2008)

yep, i think that counts as a folly hubgearfreak 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jun 2008)

Here, I think, is a supreme folly.







And a pointless architectural thingy with a bike nearby. The folly, of course, was going to Castle Howard on the way home from work yesterday. To say it was raining would be a considerable understatement. 

Having got there, I thought I'd do the job thoroughly, though. And as you travel along The Avenue, you encounter the following further follies:

Carmire Gate:




Completely functionless - you can just walk around the wall, and in true Yorkshire fashion, there is no actual "gate". Its only function is to catch out unwary lorry drivers.

Then we come to the Gatehouse. 





Arguably this isn't very foolish at all because people live in it. It used to even have a postbox inside,



but the Post Office decided it was too dangerous for people to use it - or more probably, for posties to empty it - and sealed it up. Traffic shoots through the arch at quite a lick.

In this shot, you get a Bonus Folly: you can see The Obelisk in the distance through the arch.





Turning right, we come to Folly Bridge (surely a folly with that name. It's true it carries a footpath and tractors over a lake, but the lake itself is artificial), with to the left, the Temple of the Four Winds:




and to the right, the Mausoleum:




While back over one's shoulder is The Pyramid.




Yes, it _is_ still raining.

Now if all that ain't folly, I'd like to know what is.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2008)

Looks allfolly wet Uncle P...



Nice collection 10/10

(Also sheer folly - again - for cycling in that stuff yesterday! )


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Looks allfolly wet Uncle P...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ape, do you write Christmas cracker jokes perchance?


----------



## hubgearfreak (4 Jun 2008)

it's only a game phil.

but well done. you should also get extra folly points for having small wheels


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Ape, do you write Christmas cracker jokes perchance?



That's rich - coming from you!


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2008)

next one? think we've had plenty of 'folly', whatever a folly is


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2008)

Are you off your folly bonj? 
I like Uncle Phil's pics - do you not?
Bring on more foolies...


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2008)

Well done Uncle Phil  Good effort on a wet day.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jun 2008)

I had made up my mind to do it on Wednesday. And if, in England, people didn't do things because it looked like rain, nobody would ever do anything. So I just Did It Anyway.

And besides, Castle Howard is not very far away from my normal route home.

Velocidad gave us till dusk on Friday to achieve the challenge. I was not the first to find a folly. There may be more and better follies before then...


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> you should also get extra folly points for having small wheels



They may be small.... but they're perfectly formed!


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2008)

I thought it was first past the post!

Must take camera tomorrow!


----------



## longers (4 Jun 2008)

Must learn to read properly as well .


----------



## velocidad (5 Jun 2008)

hey uncle phil, impressive commitment to the challenge there! and a bit of background info on them too, i like that. interested in that pyramid in the background, could you take ya tidgy wheels over there for a closer look please 
keep um coming guys 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## longers (5 Jun 2008)

After finding out the challenge wasn't closed, I went home past this place tonight.







I think it counts as a folly as it serves no purpose at all other than in this incarnation it was built to celebrate a royal marriage. More info here.






Really enjoyed the ride out, it only adds a mile and a half to my trip home and the views are fantastic from up there


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jun 2008)

Bliss eh? I followed several buses tonight - one of which had a landscape view poster on the back...

Nice and sunny though - happy riding everyone, and come on bonj, where's your entry? You folly dolly you!

Nice folly photo longers - good composition I think.


----------



## velocidad (5 Jun 2008)

nice one longers 

liking the bike too 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2008)

Nice moody pics, Longers. Whenever I see Oldham mentioned I'm reminded of my old Dad who always used to say, " Do you know the way to Oldham?". "Do you know the way to Coolham?". He thought it was hilarious!
Mind you, I'm turning into him so I'll probably start saying it soon, with appropriate hand gestures


----------



## hubgearfreak (6 Jun 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## velocidad (6 Jun 2008)

very close, but uncle phil wins it 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## punkypossum (6 Jun 2008)

What's next then????


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Jun 2008)

come on phil...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2008)

Phil lately has failed to deliver...


----------



## longers (8 Jun 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Phil lately has failed to deliver...



We must stamp this out


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2008)

Now you're pushing the envelope...


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Jun 2008)

ok, in phils absense, and just for fun until his safe return, what about your bike with *the oldest* royal mail letter box. and one of *the newest* letterbox. if nothing else we may get an interesting cross section of the UKs pillar box styles

by 18.00 tomorrow.


----------



## dodgy (8 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> [/IMG]



Looks like the water tower, uphill Lincoln area?

Dave.


----------



## Fnaar (8 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> ok, in phils absense, and just for fun until his safe return, what about your bike with *the oldest* royal mail letter box. and one of *the newest* letterbox. if nothing else we may get an interesting cross section of the UKs pillar box styles
> 
> by 18.00 tomorrow.


bit of a tight deadline there hgf  Gizza few days more... might be able to deliver


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2008)

...bit of a post script there fnaar... you looking for overtime..?


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2008)

I think I've got this one licked. Finally I could stamp my mark on this competition and put together a nicely wrapped package of pics


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Jun 2008)

Fnaar said:


> bit of a tight deadline there hgf



'fraid so, i want these pics by first class delivery tomorrow. it's phils turn to set a challenge, but in his absence someone's got to keep it alive


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2008)

I went for a quick one around Windsor







and the collection details were amended thus:






A one poster bed maybe?


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Jun 2008)

nice composition. however, you ought to go back and re-take it, having painted the GR & crown graphite /gunmetal or something.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2008)

- probably have some old dear with a sparkly hat chasing me down the street if I tried that in her front drive...


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Jun 2008)

paint your bike mucky PO gold?


----------



## Amanda P (9 Jun 2008)

Sorry, chaps. Computer was being fiddled with by the preventer of IT - so I was off work Friday and (though I hesitate to say it) _walking_ in the Lakes over the weekend.

Walking in the lakes.... Well, you know what I mean.

I like the postbox idea and I'd like to see a few more of them. I'm trying to remember where I've seen one of those really antique octagonal pillar boxes. Then there are those very straight-sided seventies-looking ones. And they're very easy to photograph with bikes next to them. 

So I'll adopt Hubgearfreak's challenge. Show us your bike next to the oldest or newest post box you can find. You can do better than Aperitif's "GR" box effort I reckon.

Deadline... let's say midnight Wednesday. The weekend's over it's true, but the weather's nice and no-one has to travel too far to find a post box. It's a perfect excuse to extend your ride home from work!


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Jun 2008)

i've found two with VR











tomorrow, i'll get some new ones.

someone must live near the biggest, the smallest, the ugliest setting, the most picturesque. it's for you to judge the winner phil, i'm glad you're back and that you don't feel i've trodden on your toes (or small wheels}


----------



## Amanda P (9 Jun 2008)

The very octagonal boxes I was thinking of!

I do have bigger wheels as well. You'll see them if we keep this game up...

It's just that that Moulton's so nice I can't bear to leave it at home just now.


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I do have bigger wheels as well..t's just that that Moulton's so nice



agreed. it's lovely. i was only being silly

as for the pillar boxes, i didn't notice the shape, but they look hexagonal to me....it hadn't occurred to me what they look like until today, but it seems that you are a secret Pillar box spotter


----------



## Amanda P (9 Jun 2008)

Polygonal.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Sorry, chaps. Computer was being fiddled with by the preventer of IT - so I was off work Friday and (though I hesitate to say it) _walking_ in the Lakes over the weekend.
> 
> Walking in the lakes.... Well, you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



Yeah - not difficult... Just got to turn up really...


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Polygonal.



nice word. and even a pedant like me can't argue with it


----------



## bonj2 (10 Jun 2008)

I saw a VR one the other day but i didn't have my bloody camera wtih me did i?!


----------



## longers (10 Jun 2008)

Having just moved and not being around much I'm not au fait with my local postboxes so here is a pic of my nearest.






It's not old, new, interesting or special in any way but it is jinxed .

I've only ever posted 3 letters there and none of them have arrived at their destination  
One of them was to my house 200 yds away


----------



## bonj2 (10 Jun 2008)

why did you post a letter to yourself?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> why did you post a letter to yourself?



1st class question


----------



## longers (10 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> why did you post a letter to yourself?



Twas a birthday card for the lodger.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2008)

Couldn't you have just given it to him? Or put a stamp on it , smudged some ink on it and put it on the mat?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Jun 2008)

yeah, if i got a birthday card in the post from somebody in the same house, i'd think the tit, why has he wasted a sstamp?


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> yeah, if i got a birthday card in the post from somebody in the same house, i'd think the tit, why has he wasted a sstamp?



Do you have a stutter Bonjy?


----------



## yenrod (10 Jun 2008)

Authenticity !


----------



## Noodley (10 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> Authenticity !



..and class and style.

No mistaking it, longers has class and style. 

The true mark of a modern man about town - posting a card to someone you live with in a postbox 200 yards from your house. 

Perhaps that should be the new standard.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Do you have a stutter Bonjy?


----------



## hubgearfreak (10 Jun 2008)

bonj,i think you're missing the point again

much better to hear on your birthday that *your card has been posted but not delivered*, rather than* i didn't bother getting you one.*

why longers needs to keep up the pretence in here, i don't know i can only think that the lodger is also amongst us in this forum


----------



## bonj2 (11 Jun 2008)

I dont see the point in birthday cards anyway.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> I dont see the point in birthday cards anyway.



You don't get any do you, Bonjy?

What's the latest challenge and who's it down to? I've lost track.


----------



## hubgearfreak (12 Jun 2008)

it's phils turn to set the next challenge, as the last one he won but wasn't around


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jun 2008)

I kind of adopted hubgearfreak's challenge, and extended the deadline... (I did, check out post 292) but that seems to have got lost in the chit chat and bonjery. 

The deadline I extended was until Wednesday, but it seems to have been generally overlooked. Clearly, hubgearfreak has produced the best pictures, including one of a pillar box with a vertical slot. I've never seen one of those before.

Trouble is - _he_ set the challenge... is that allowed?

Advise, someone. Please.


----------



## Fnaar (13 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> The deadline I extended was until Wednesday, but it seems to have been generally overlooked.


Aye, was intending to participate, but unftntly not been out on bike since Mon....


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2008)

Next challenge - we have a weekend coming up !!!!


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2008)

Come on Phil, out with it man!


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jun 2008)

OK, I’ll take that as a mandate to set the next challenge. Someone’s got to.

I want to see pictures of your bike next to a sign featuring an unusual, bizarre, rude or suggestive place name. You will be more likely to win if your place name fits all of these descriptions, and if your sign is actually at the place, rather than just pointing to it. Include yourself making an appropriate gesture or face if you can/feel like it/think it will help.

Places like Lost, Wetwang, Pratt’s Bottom. You get the idea.

I’ll review the crop on Monday morning and deliver judgement then.


----------



## surfgurl (13 Jun 2008)

Now do I go to Brown Willy in Cornwall or Lord Hereford's Knob in Wales this weekend? For those of you in Scotland, I have found a cycle route around The Cock of Arran.


----------



## Aint Skeered (13 Jun 2008)

I know him, he's a nice bloke, that Arran


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2008)

Ah..bugger that's a bit of a boring flat ride to get these from me.... although need some miles in...... be back after Sunday then.....


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2008)

in the light of my Brazilian guest I thought maybe the second one down was appropriate!






This is as near to a rude word as we get round here


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2008)

Well out on a little jaunt today, 43 miles and needed a comfort stop........

On.......Peover Lane






Which lead to a place called Peover, where there is a Hall........






But if stopping at the Hall wasn't enough, you could just Peover the Heath






But if all this was a bit confusing - how about Over Peover






Or if Over Peover wasn't good, how about Lower Peover






The locals get upset if pronounced "Pee over" it's actually pronounced "Peever"....

Nice set of villages tucked away near Chelford and Knutsford in Cheshire....


----------



## Cathryn (15 Jun 2008)

My first ever entry on this thread but this place made me laugh today. 

I may well not succeed in posting this photo, in which case, the url is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/94413058@N00/2580242019/


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2008)

Ohh I like that one.......


----------



## Cathryn (15 Jun 2008)

Hehehe....all the funnier because I did get pooed on by a pigeon in Salzburg last Sunday!

If you can somehow upload it properly, you'd be very welcome to do so! I'm incapable for some reason.


----------



## longers (15 Jun 2008)

Howzat?


----------



## Cathryn (15 Jun 2008)

Wicked, thanks Longers.


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

Try  this thread  for which I am proudly responsible


----------



## punkypossum (16 Jun 2008)

I was feeling so hopeful I might actually get some entries into this one - the Wheels for Wildlife route map revealed we would be passing COCKLEACH and STARTIFANTS - Where either of them signposted when we got there? NO!!!


----------



## Kirstie (16 Jun 2008)

punkypossum said:


> I was feeling so hopeful I might actually get some entries into this one - the Wheels for Wildlife route map revealed we would be passing COCKLEACH and STARTIFANTS - Where either of them signposted when we got there? NO!!!



I feel your pain. Recently I have ridden through places in northumberland with such fantastic names as 'gusset' and 'cockplay', but there was not a sign to be had. I felt so used.

Using my imagination a little i'll hasten to add that recently on holiday in crete I drove through a place called lardas (lardass) and on saturday rode through a village called ashorne (asshorn). there's a photo of the lardas sign but it doesn't involve a bicycle.


----------



## Fnaar (16 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Recently I have ridden through places in northumberland with such fantastic names as '*gusset*' ... but there was not a sign to be had. I felt so used.


Yes, this one grieves me, as I cycle through there regularly... if you look closely, there is a small sign saying "The Gussett" which I think might be a tiny shop or summat (not looked) but it's hard to get your bike and sign in the same pic (I have tried)


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jun 2008)

And the winner is....

Well, Fossy gets top marks for taking lots of pictures. And having such a colour-co-ordinated bike.

Rich P has the "oo-er Matron" factor, and I've been to Fulking. Ooer.

Cathryn is the best looking of those I can see, and I like Shatton.

But the winner is, purely on a whim....

rich p. Mainly becuase he has the good luck to live near one of my favourite "meaning of liff" places - Fulking. Which, if it doesn't have a meaning, should have.

So, rich, what's the next challenge?


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2008)

Cheers Uncle P, I'm underoverwhelmed

I'm off to Mont Ventoux on Wednesday for a few days so I thought I'd better set a self marking challenge so you can decide on the winner yourselves. The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is your bike (and you if you wish - it's always nice to get a pic of the ladeez!) alongside the longest place name you can find.

So Ely would be 3 and Shoreham by Sea would be 13.

By Thursday 8 pm to allow the lucky winner to set another one for the weekend.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jun 2008)

If anyone lives within range of Lllanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, tell us now and save us the trouble...


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jun 2008)

Booo....gutted!!!


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Booo....gutted!!!



Stop your whingeing girl, at least he admitted that you're better looking than me!

I must agree

Now get yourself over to Heckmonthwaite under Ramsbottom asap!


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jun 2008)

Hehehe...actually the husband was more disappointed than I was and he didn't get any compliments  

Off to study a map so i can win this week!!


----------



## Fnaar (16 Jun 2008)

Fairly cr@p contribution, but my ride home today (with detour ) took me past Newton Under Wood (15 letters). Bit of a "late entry" (oo'er) for the rude place challenge, but the religious amongst you might like to vist 'Nunriding'. Also couldn't resist a snap of Ogle (ooh, matron, I like a good ogle) 
View attachment 780


View attachment 781

(The bike, should you be interested, is my £30 commuter)


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jun 2008)

Went to Radcliffe-On-Trent today. 16 letters
Was the best i could think of around here.

















I was thinking about which places hve long names arund here. I even counted the letters on some road signs to see if they were longer


----------



## Cathryn (17 Jun 2008)

I think I had a boyfriend from Radcliffe on Trent in my youth.


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Stop your whingeing girl, at least he admitted that you're better looking than me!



And he clearly thinks that I'm a munter...


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Jun 2008)

I was in Garmish-partenkirchen last August and saw a truly exquisite sign to somewhere called "fiddle". I think it's a mountain. I would have got a pic, but my mate broke his toe, so other things took priority.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> I was in Garmish-partenkirchen last August and saw a truly exquisite sign to somewhere called "fiddle". I think it's a mountain. I would have got a pic, but my mate broke his toe, so other things took priority.



Come again?

Kirstie, you're clearly more attractive than me but you didn't actually enter a picture, so I think Uncle Phil can be forgiven!!

16 letters is winning so far from Joe24. I'm sure it can be beaten.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Jun 2008)

I work near Chorlton-cum-Hardy... unsure if there's a sign anywhere there though (and I don't have a camera with me)....

... but apart from that I could take the lead with 18!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Jun 2008)

I could equal the 16 if I finally manage to cycle to work tomorrow (and take the camera). Looks like Sh4rky will beat me though


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Jun 2008)

My camera isn't what you might call 'portable' really as it's a D-SLR rather than a compact, so I supsect I won't be getting any pictures of the (possibly existing) sign.


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Come again?
> 
> Kirstie, you're clearly more attractive than me but you didn't actually enter a picture, so I think Uncle Phil can be forgiven!!



I was restricted by technology at the time and so my reference to the purile thread was my entry - the first photo on that thread is of me and the sign for a place called 'pantygelli'. Never mind.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Jun 2008)

View attachment 786
 4 mile round trip to get that!!


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

I've got 'norton-juxta-twycross' It's disappointingly short in the letters department but has two hyphens and is a right mouthful to say...


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jun 2008)

I had to do 30miles to get that one, i went the long way home though. 
I need to get thinking of a longer place name now.


----------



## Noodley (17 Jun 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> I was in Garmish-partenkirchen last August and saw a truly exquisite sign to somewhere called "fiddle". I think it's a mountain. I would have got a pic, but my mate broke his toe, so other things took priority.




There's a first - something more important than a fiddle


----------



## hubgearfreak (17 Jun 2008)

sadly, It doesn't have a sign


----------



## Cathryn (17 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> And he clearly thinks that I'm a munter...



But you have a great personality. You've made me laugh a lot today, girl!


----------



## Kirstie (17 Jun 2008)

Cathryn said:


> But you have a great personality. You've made me laugh a lot today, girl!



So I _am_ a munter


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Jun 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> View attachment 786
> 4 mile round trip to get that!!



Damn, I was going to go for that one!


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Jun 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> Damn, I was going to go for that one!



He he. Sneaked in under the radar  . mwhaa mwhaa. Unless someone can get to Sutton-under-Whitestonecliff before tomorrow!


----------



## Amanda P (18 Jun 2008)

Funnily enough...


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Jun 2008)

SH*T!!


----------



## Amanda P (18 Jun 2008)

I might not get there. I'm having computer trouble, so I might not post before tomorrow. There's many a slip...


----------



## Amanda P (19 Jun 2008)

Definitely won't make it to Sutton-under-Whitestonecliffe before 8 tonight, so don't give up everyone!


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Jun 2008)

Did I get it with "Middleton on the Wolds" ?  ? 
Did I? 
Did I?
19 letters all in.


----------



## hubgearfreak (20 Jun 2008)

come on, we need to know before the weekend.


----------



## hubgearfreak (20 Jun 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> Did I get it with "Middleton on the Wolds" ?  ?




it's self judging, the setter's gone



rich p said:


> I'm off to Mont Ventoux on Wednesday for a few days so I thought I'd better set a self marking challenge




so come on pilot, wake up. i'm off to york in a few hours and need to know this weekends challenge


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Jun 2008)

Ok, self-setting it is. Get a picture of your bike (and you if you want) next to a the largest obscure man-made object you can find, the more points go to the more obscure object. Good one for the big buildings in London, but that's a bit obvious, but I am looking for things like massive earthmoving eqpt, large dams, next to undercarriage of huge aircraft. Hint, if you take the picture from a good angle perspective-wise, it'll look bigger!! GO. Judging will commence on Monday. Good luck.


----------



## hubgearfreak (20 Jun 2008)

obscure meaning dark, hidden, not easily understood?


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Jun 2008)

Ok, not obscure - just different. What I meant was it's ok doing it next to the NatWest tower, but you'll get more points for the Angel of the North. Or the Falkirk Wheel, or the Humber Bridge, or your garden shed shot from a low level angle.......... just be imaginative.


----------



## hubgearfreak (20 Jun 2008)

thanks 
i'll try me best


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jun 2008)

Liking this challenge....off to check the maps.


----------



## punkypossum (21 Jun 2008)

I should have entered my golden boy in this one


----------



## marinyork (21 Jun 2008)

Hmmm methinks this task may be a bit easy size wise for quite a few forumers on sunday...

On the other hand if anyone gets a pic of the Lovell at Joddrel Bank I'll be well impressed.


----------



## Fnaar (22 Jun 2008)

*Kirstie's Gussett*



Kirstie said:


> I feel your pain. Recently I have ridden through places in northumberland with such fantastic names as 'gusset' and 'cockplay', but there was not a sign to be had. I felt so used.



I was unable to come up with an erection of suitable magnificence for this latest challenge (); however, I did manage to pass through Kirstie's Gussett, so to speak


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2008)

Fnaar said:


> I was unable to come up with an erection of suitable magnificence for this latest challenge (; however, I did manage to pass through Kirstie's Gussett, so to speak



Did it smell of roses, too?


----------



## Kirstie (22 Jun 2008)

Don't be disgusting, you two...good photo though fnaar

Anyway, I have an entry (ooer) for the latest challenge - absurd man made object. Here is a picture of my bike with the two massive orange communications spheres at the Croughton military base just outside Bicester - taken on my ride today. They're in the distance because if you go near to them and take a photo you'll get done by the military police. Anyway, I think this counts. Here is the photo:


----------



## hubgearfreak (22 Jun 2008)

drax power station is quite large enormously huge - here i am several miles from it

it's the largest, cleanest and most efficient coal-fired power station in the UK.
4,000 megawatts. providing enough power to meet 7% of the UK’s electricity needs.

for sheer size, i must have the biggest?:?:


----------



## Amanda P (23 Jun 2008)

... and the winner is....?

??


----------



## marinyork (24 Jun 2008)

Hehe I've been past drax (and village) and there are some very nice other villages nearby like Snaith and Carlton. It's a great sight to behold, I like that thinking! Bit far for me now though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (24 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> ... and the winner is....?
> 
> ??



I had a good chuckle at Fnaar's "GUSSET" sign . I was much impressed by Kirstie's radioactive orange balls, but they were a little small  (I know you couldn't get closer) but the winner is, cue drum roll........... Hubgearfreak and the picture of the Drax Power Station and a bicycle. 

So come on Hubgearfreak......What's the next challenge?


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Jun 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> So come on Hubgearfreak......What's the next challenge?




cheers CP. 

having been inspired by another thread, on cycling provision. i enjoy (as i suspect all of us do) to see the outstanding ways in which motorists from city halls up and down the land try to help us keep out of their way.

i would like to see *your bike next to a picture of a bike painted onto the tarmac.*
the most ridiculous abstract expressionist work of fart from the brush of a council operative wins. inaccuracy is what i'm after

for example, the top image would easily beat the bottom one.

you've got until late on friday night..


----------



## Kirstie (24 Jun 2008)

Hrrmph.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> drax power station is quite large enormously huge - here i am several miles from it
> 
> it's the largest, cleanest and most efficient coal-fired power station in the UK.
> 4,000 megawatts. providing enough power to meet 7% of the UK’s electricity needs.
> ...



Is that the A or the B power station.


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Hrrmph.



don't be down. i'm sure there's some rubbish council artists near you


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Jun 2008)

Paulus said:


> Is that the A or the B power station.



don't know, sorry


----------



## Kirstie (24 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> don't be down. i'm sure there's some rubbish council artists near you



don't know what you mean by that, sorry


----------



## dodgy (24 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> sadly, It doesn't have a sign



I used to be based about a mile from there when I was in the RAF, rode through Temple Bruer loads of times.

Dave.


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> don't know what you mean by that, sorry



i'm referring to your (yet to be done) entry in the current challenge.


----------



## hubgearfreak (24 Jun 2008)

vertical chainstays would get you some points




[/IMG]


----------



## Kirstie (24 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> i'm referring to your (yet to be done) entry in the current challenge.



Oh right that. I didn't quite get what it was about but on second reading I see...hmmm...I live in the middle of nowhere so we don't get those cycle lane thingies anyway. Just miles and miles of empty country lanes 

I'll see if I can spot one.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2008)

I think you might win your own competiton Hugbearfreak, which is nice


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jun 2008)

What's this weekend's? I'm out tomorrow and want a brief!


----------



## hubgearfreak (27 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> I think you might win your own competiton Hugbearfreak, which is nice



it's not an entry, just an example.


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jun 2008)

[sensible hat on] I think 7 days is a good time period... gives ,most folk a chance to get out on the bike once [sensible hat off] wibble wibble wibble


----------



## longers (27 Jun 2008)

The half dozen that I see daily are all quite good representations of a bike, so no photo from me. They must have had a decent stencil.


----------



## Joe24 (27 Jun 2008)

Here is my attempt. Saw it today so thought i would take a picture of it.
It isnt really that bad, but it confused me at first.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2008)

A badly made set of signs Joe !


----------



## hubgearfreak (28 Jun 2008)

joe with the kinky seattube wins it.


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2008)

Congrats Joe for your winning picture of a man hurdling a bike


----------



## Joe24 (28 Jun 2008)

I figured an entry was an entry. So, when does this finish? Am i the only one that has entered


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Jun 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> joe with the kinky seattube wins it.





> I figured an entry was an entry. So, when does this finish? Am i the only one that has entered



I would say that makes you the winner Joe. What next, I'm off out on the bike soon, so may as well take the camera.


----------



## Joe24 (28 Jun 2008)

YES!!!
I wonna see your bike, next to a group of bikes. The person that has the most bikes lined up, or standing next to each other wins. 
I wonna see a huge line of bikes.
Got till Monday night to get them in.
Get extra points for having different styles and types of bikes in the group picture.
GO!!!!


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jun 2008)

This is NOT an entry - it's not even my photo. But the green Galaxy towards the right hand side is mine, and there are some interesting bikes... So I'm posting this as an example. 






I do know where to go to get a winning shot though... I'm off!


----------



## Fnaar (28 Jun 2008)

OK, bit of a cheat, cos my bike isn't there, but I took this in TongJi Universoty, Shanghai, in 2004.


----------



## Joe24 (28 Jun 2008)

Fnaar said:


> OK, bit of a cheat, cos my bike isn't there, but I took this in TongJi Universoty, Shanghai, in 2004.



Sorry, dont count because your bike isnt there.

If anyone needs a image putting on the net or uploading onto here, PM me and i'll give you my email address to send the image to and i'll sort it out.
Amsterdam would be a good shot. The multi-story bike park would probably win, if you could get your bike in the shot. Got till Monday night


----------



## bonj2 (28 Jun 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Here is my attempt. Saw it today so thought i would take a picture of it.
> It isnt really that bad, but it confused me at first.



JOE!!! >>





sorry it's one of my pet annoyances


----------



## hubgearfreak (28 Jun 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> the green Galaxy towards the right hand side is mine



and there's mine, between yours & the blue brompton.

here's another none entry, my wife on her recumbent at york last weekend. but sadly we need specially taken photos so it doesn't count






nor will i be able to enter this week, as tomorrow i'm going to TPT


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Jun 2008)

View attachment 843


Sorry it's a couple of weeks late, but I knew the web would have a picture of it somewhere.


----------



## Joe24 (28 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> JOE!!! >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. I'm going to attach a steering wheel to it and get rid of these handlebars. Its not logical to have handlebars IMO or cars would have them.
Or the real answer, i cant really be arsed to cut it down cuz i will need to wack that star nut thing through. But feel free to do it for me Bonj


----------



## Joe24 (30 Jun 2008)

Come on! All someone needs to do is go out and take a picture of their bike with bikes behind.
Hint: Your bike at the front of a bike stand or bike shed


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Come on! All someone needs to do is go out and take a picture of their bike with bikes behind.
> Hint: Your bike at the front of a bike stand or bike shed



I'm on the case Joe!


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2008)

It's a bit feeble - a pic of my garage!!
7 bikes (5 mine)


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jul 2008)

Well done Rich!!
You are the winner
Whats the next challenge? I'm off out soon.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2008)

I think we're the only ones in it Joe, innit?

Okay, the next challenge is toi have your bike, and yourself if you want, with a *bridge* in shot. I'll decde on Friday pm which is the winner by my own inscrutable criteria!


----------



## Amanda P (1 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> I think we're the only ones in it Joe, innit?



I have a shot in my camera... but I'm too slow.

Inscrutable? Toi?


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> I think we're the only ones in it Joe, innit?
> 
> Okay, the next challenge is toi have your bike, and yourself if you want, with a *bridge* in shot. I'll decde *on Friday pm *which is the winner by my own inscrutable criteria!


Now you see, if you included the weekend too, I'd stick an entry in () but can't get out on me bike till then due to, you know, stuff!


----------



## Fnaar (1 Jul 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I have a shot in my camera... but I'm too slow.
> 
> Inscrutable? *Toi*?


Don't call him a "toi"... he's trying!


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Now you see, if you included the weekend too, I'd stick an entry in () but can't get out on me bike till then due to, you know, stuff!



I thought Friday pm would give someone else a chance to set a new one for the w/e but I'm happy to extend the judgement day until Sunday eve if people agree.


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jul 2008)

Ahhh too late Phil. I was just about to ask what happened to your pic.
Anyway, i know just the shot for this new challenge. Be here on Thursday if i remember. I would right it on my arm but when i wash my arms it will disapear, almost like magic


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

Joe24 said:


> I like it. I'm going to attach a steering wheel to it and get rid of these handlebars. Its not logical to have handlebars IMO or cars would have them.
> Or the real answer, i cant really be arsed to cut it down cuz i will need to wack that star nut thing through. But feel free to do it for me Bonj



threadless nut setter. If you havne't got one, LBS will have one, they should do it for free. no excuse!


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> threadless nut setter. If you havne't got one, LBS will have one, they should do it for free. no excuse!



Theres every excuse. Although LBS, as good as they are, said they would charge me for it. So its staying


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

edit: charge you, for a sub-minute job? they're a bit tight aren't they?! and to know that, you've obviously asked, so you're obviously not _completely_ happy with it are you 

try evans on maid marion way. ah well, whatever, if you're happy with it fine. But I couldn't live with that 'knob' on my bike!


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> edit: charge you, for a sub-minute job? they're a bit tight aren't they?! and to know that, you've obviously asked, so you're obviously not _completely_ happy with it are you
> 
> try evans on maid marion way. ah well, whatever, if you're happy with it fine. But I couldn't live with that 'knob' on my bike!



I thought about it. Just thing how much extra weight i have there that i dont need.
I'll go into Evans on Thursday, but they will probably charge aswell. Theres a lack of a real good LBS around here at the moment. You end up having to go to all different ones to get things done.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

Joe24 said:


> I thought about it. Just thing how much extra weight i have there that i dont need.
> I'll go into Evans on Thursday, but they will probably charge aswell. Theres a lack of a real good LBS around here at the moment. You end up having to go to all different ones to get things done.



you could try being a bit sly - go in and pretend to be really interested in a fairly expensive bike (it'll have to be a MTB) and when somebody comes over, ask a few questions about it, and pretend to be mulling over it - then come out with 'oh, _by the way_, i don't suppose you could just whack my star fangled nut in another inch could you?'


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> you could try being a bit sly - go in and pretend to be really interested in a fairly expensive bike (it'll have to be a MTB) and when somebody comes over, ask a few questions about it, and pretend to be mulling over it - then come out with *'oh, by the way, i don't suppose you could just whack my star fangled nut in another inch could you?*'




I could try that with Evans, but my LBS would know straight away i think. 
I'll go in to Evans on Thursday and try it. Is it best to cut the steerer tube down slightly below the spacer or slightly above the spacer. Would probably be better at the same height as the smaller spacer ontop then file it down slightly. Might put the smaller spacer under the stem though, the drop down has got slightly larger now i raised the saddle some more.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

Joe24 said:


> I could try that with Evans, but my LBS would know straight away i think.
> I'll go in to Evans on Thursday and try it. *Is it best to cut the steerer tube down slightly below the spacer or slightly above the spacer.* Would probably be better at the same height as the smaller spacer ontop then file it down slightly. Might put the smaller spacer under the stem though, the drop down has got slightly larger now i raised the saddle some more.



er... not sure what you mean by this - you figure out how much you want off, and cut that amount off the top of the steerer tube! Obviously you have to have the SFN bashed down lower than where you're going to cut first.
Then you reassemble, and you don't need any spacers above the stem - in other words, the steerer tube doesn't come right through the stem, and thus the top cap will touch the stem and allow the bolt to apply compression without any spacers above the stem.
If you've cut not enough off, then you might need one small spacer below the stem.
But if you measure the exact amount of millimetres of spacers you've got above the stem now, and cut that exact amount off (rounding up to the nearest mm so if anything you favour cutting slightly more off than less) then your steerer tube should still go not quite all the way through your stem but within a spacer's height of it, which is what you want.

but seriously though don't lose any sleep over it  and obviously don't do it if there's any chance you might decide you want the stem higher at some point


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jul 2008)

oh, I DO see what you mean now. yes you want to cut slightly _more_ off rather than less, but make sure it's within about a millimetre. You basically want to make sure the steerer tube won't be poking through the stem, otherwise you'll have to put a spacer below the stem. But you don't want to cut too much off as you want the steerer tube to be coming _almost_ all of the way through the stem.
Basically if you measure the exact amount of mm of spacers, and put the _centre_ of the cut line at that point, bearing in mind the actual cut itself will have about 0.5mm width, then you won't go far wrong.

oh, and if it's a carbon steerer put tape round it right over the cut and wear a mask.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2008)

I think you two should go to Know How and get off the photo thread


----------



## HelenD123 (2 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> I think we're the only ones in it Joe, innit?
> 
> Okay, the next challenge is toi have your bike, and yourself if you want, with a *bridge* in shot. I'll decde on Friday pm which is the winner by my own inscrutable criteria!



Damn, I could have trounced you all with a shot of the Humber Bridge but I'm away for the rest of the week.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (2 Jul 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> Damn, I could have trounced you all with a shot of the Humber Bridge but I'm away for the rest of the week.



Not quite all. On Saturday I cycled across the Roman bridge in Vaison La Romaine with Mont Ventoux in the background. Did I think of a photo? Did I hell!


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jul 2008)

Hey - I know that bridge! I was there last summer. In fact I've got a photo of it and the Brompton somewhere...


----------



## Amanda P (2 Jul 2008)

OK, here are my offerings for this one.

Popped out at lunchtime to get some stamps. And lunch. My route took me over the old railway bridge into Stamford Bridge. So in this shot, you can see the railway bridge, Stamford Bridge bridge, and Stamford Bridge the town. My brother-in-law worked at the factory you can see in the distance for a bit, making plastic parts for Dyson vacuum cleaners.







This Stamford Bridge is the one where the battle occurred in 1066, not the one where Chelsea play.

King Harold and the Saxons were having a hard time - they were expecting an invasion from the Normans and had gone down to Sussex for it. Then they heard that a bunch of Scandinavians had just landed and burned Scarborough. While you and I would have shrugged that off (best thing for it), Harold was having none of it and marched everyone back to Yorkshire to see them off. Which should have been easy, because the Norsemen were caught napping, and had left their armour in their boats further down the river.

It almost didn't happen because a Viking stationed himself on the bridge (which was rather narrower in those days) and nobbled every Saxon who tried to cross. This went on for some time. It all ended well, though, when some enterprising Saxon sneaked up under the bridge and stabbed the Viking up through the bridge planks with a spear. The scene is depicted on the pub sign by the bridge. Makes my eyes water every time I go by... Harold and his mob beat off the Vikings and had to walk all the way back to Sussex, only to be defeated by the Normans as soon as they got there. C'est la vie, as we then had to learn to say...

Anyway, back in the present, I went back to work. But today is shopping day on the way home, so here's my outfit on the scenic route back from Sainsbury's, by the bridge in Strensall known as "Old Humpy".






Either this is because it's quite a steep hump-backed bridge over the Foss, or it's because it's just outside Strensall village and so couples wander romantically there on a summers evening, hand in hand among the willows and gracefully waving fields of wheat and...

...and this bridge was built in 1796, and this makes it older than any of the bridges in nearby York. Despite this, it's official name is Strensall New Bridge.

And so finally we come to Strensall's other bridge. As far as I know, this one doesn't have a name apart from Strensall Bridge.






The burnt-out building in the background used to be a tannery until a couple of years ago. It's been up for sale ever since. Rumour has it that the repeated fires there are attempts by the owners to claim some insurance money, since they can't flog the place.

I also cross Sheriff Hutton Bridge coming home that way - but it was raining and I reckon four bridges is enough to be going on with. One of them must satisfy Rich's inscrutable criteria?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2008)

That's a bridge too far Uncle Phil...

Nice bridgework. And a massive lunchbox


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2008)

Excellent work Phil and my inscrutable criteria are fully alert but there may be more to come.

Am I running this until Sunday evening to give weekenders a go? What does the team think?


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> try evans on maid marion way. ah well, whatever, if you're happy with it fine. But I couldn't live with that 'knob' on my bike!




oh, come on, will no one else say it?

Alright...

But bonj, surely, there's always a knob on your bike...

Hey, Phil, you dissing our bridges? They may not be old, but at least two of them have built in cafes...

I'll have to see if I can get a suitable pic later today...


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jul 2008)

Arch said:


> Hey, Phil, you dissing our bridges? They may not be old, but at least two of them have built in cafes...



And very convenient too for those wishing to photograph them. Maybe _too_ convenient.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jul 2008)

Keep going till Sunday, I say.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jul 2008)

Arch said:


> oh, come on, will no one else say it?
> 
> Alright...
> 
> ...



Ooo, i was too polite to say that


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jul 2008)

I think he's sulking.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jul 2008)

Mine will/shold be in tomorrow. Not sure if its going to be the bridge i was first after though. But, an entry is an entry


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2008)

I'll just have to remember to take a piccy of my bridge - pass under it twice a day......just keep forgetting to stop and take a photo !


----------



## longers (3 Jul 2008)

Excellent bridges, photo's and history lesson Uncle Phil .

My tuppence worth is for to run the challenge till sunday.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

Sunday evening it is then.


----------



## longers (4 Jul 2008)

I took the wrong way home for this bridge.

It's the footbridge to Shire Hill situated at the bottom of Doctors Gate which was the old Roman Road over the Snake Pass. 







Stunning for walks up there and it is a Bridlepath so I have tried to descend it a few times on bike. I lack the skills to get all the way down in one go - you'd need a lot of skills to do it I reckon - but have had a lot of fun trying .


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I took the wrong way home for this bridge.
> 
> It's the footbridge to Shire Hill situated at the bottom of Doctors Gate which was the old Roman Road over the Snake Pass.
> 
> ...



what, the actual Dr's gate itself? 
it's apparently really hairy according to 'dark peak mountain biking' book


----------



## longers (4 Jul 2008)

bonj said:


> it's apparently really hairy according to 'dark peak mountain biking' book



I'd say fairly hairy  but I'm no expert.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2008)

Nevertheless, a really pretty photograph longers...totally evocative.

10/10 - look at the water cascading over the stones...


----------



## Fnaar (6 Jul 2008)

This humpty back bridge looked really pretty close up... the pic doesn't do it justice...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2008)

Is it in Thumberland Fnaar? - looks peaceful wherever it is...


----------



## Fnaar (6 Jul 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Is it in Thumberland Fnaar? - looks peaceful wherever it is...


Yes, it's a village called Mitford, only 2 miles from home!


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2008)

decision time based on my aforementioned inscrutable criteria, I am pleased to announce Longers the winner for his pleasing shot of a wooden bridge. Hearty congrats and apologies to the runners up who deserve a worthy mention... Oh for God's sake shut up rich p!


----------



## longers (6 Jul 2008)

Ok, enough faffing around in the countryside, lets go urban.

Your bike and a piece of graffiti. I will be picking the winner on the basis of whether I like it or not. Next sunday evening being the deadline.


----------



## will (7 Jul 2008)

*Cycling Graffiti*

This was taken earlier in the year up the Col de la Forclaz de Montmin (near Lake Annecy - VERY steep and beautiful).

It was in 2004 TdF. I believe the graffiti was written for the 2007 Dauphiné as it was the last climb in the final stage when Moreau won the entire event.

It says: UCI = Dealer; Moreau Vache (cow); Vélo = Dopé


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2008)

I don't know if this graffiti or a mural but it's on the side of Age Concerns premises near to my workplace


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2008)

Is that a picture of an old fanny thing on the wall rich?


----------



## longers (8 Jul 2008)

Following Rich P's entry the rules have been changed to allow Murals.


----------



## Fnaar (8 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> Following Rich P's entry the rules have been changed to allow Murals.


Those in Northern Oirland will have an advantage....


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Is that a picture of an old fanny thing on the wall rich?





Do you mean that fanny thing that she's spreading, Ape?


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2008)

Is that you're bike leaning against the wall, Rich p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> Do you mean that fanny thing that she's spreading, Ape?




No - I meant the bike


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Is that you're bike leaning against the wall, Rich p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes!!!!!!!

My b*stard b-in-law trashed my regular bike last week. I don't want to talk about.


----------



## Landslide (9 Jul 2008)

Maybe if Rich wins this round of the challenge he should set a competition to take a photo of a bike engaging in the grisly demise of said b*stard BIL!


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2008)

Landslide said:


> Maybe if Rich wins this round of the challenge he should set a competition to take a photo of a bike engaging in the grisly demise of said b*stard BIL!



The b*stard BIL has fecked off back to Australia


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> The b*stard BIL has fecked off back to Australia



If it isn't too painful, what did he do?


----------



## gbb (10 Jul 2008)

My first entry / attempt....


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2008)

Nice one gbb! Only trouble is...your bike is just a tad mismatched to the theme. If you could give it a quick spray to get rid of that awful green - change it to a yellow, say, then I think you are in with a chance


----------



## gbb (10 Jul 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Nice one gbb! Only trouble is...your bike is just a tad mismatched to the theme. If you could give it a quick spray to get rid of that awful green - change it to a yellow, say, then I think you are in with a chance




6.30 this morning...guy walking his dog looked at me like i was a nutter....i had to stand so far back to get it all in.
I wish i knew what the hell the graffiti said...but that wouldnt be the point then, would it.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2008)

Nice pic gbb





Fnaar said:


> If it isn't too painful, what did he do?



He borrowed a bike off me and then rode into the back of me damaging both.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> He borrowed a bike off me and then rode into the back of me damaging both.


----------



## gbb (10 Jul 2008)

gbb said:


> 6.30 this morning...guy walking his dog looked at me like i was a nutter....i had to stand so far back to get it all in.
> I wish i knew what the hell the graffiti said...but that wouldnt be the point then, would it.



Edited to update.....i realise now it says 'Link'. The guys been around for some time, and his 'work' is getting really quite complex.
10 years ago, he was probably a glue sniffing oik, hell bent on (poorly) tagging anything and everything, why you little bastar......

Obviously he's now progressed to an older oik 

The graffiti boards have caused quite a stir locally. I think the ideas fantastic....but the council, in their infinate wisdom, stuck two of these up.....right next to the main road passing through the estate...so everyone who passes HAS to look at it.
Fcukwits....there are so many quiet, out of the way spots it could have gone....no...its got to be right in your face 

Anyway....outraged locals were'nt to be outdone.....'someone'  sawed through all the posts on one of them.....it was found flat on the floor, just a few days after being erected


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2008)

why would you write 'link' on a wall?


----------



## Amanda P (10 Jul 2008)

Here is the bridge carrying the A64 over the York to Selby "Solar System" cycleway:











And yet again, I got thoroughly wet getting a picture for this challenge. It's not raining in the pictures, but it started raining very heavily half an hour later and still hasn't stopped.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jul 2008)

Does this count as grafiti?

I went for a bit of a spin up to t'moors today. Coming into Kilburn, I came across this abomination on White Horse Bank (and no, I don't mean the vintage saddlebag). 






Go upwards to the skyline from the saddle of my was-once-a-Galaxy and you can see what I'm talking about. If you squint a bit, it looks a bit like some kind of leucistic equine. What sort of cad would despoil the view with such a blatant act of vandalism?

Ah, it says here it was either Thomas Taylor or John Hodgson, in 1857. Birch too good for them I say...

Actually, you can see the white horse from most of the eastern side of the Vale of York on a clear day. They say if you can see it, it's going to rain, and iif you can't see it.... (all together now) 


it's already raining.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jul 2008)

It's not graffiti Uncle - it's just a bit of horseplay.


----------



## gbspark (14 Jul 2008)

this is my bike under a full moon,


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I will be picking the winner on the basis of whether I like it or not. Next sunday evening being the deadline.



go on then, pick one


----------



## hubgearfreak (16 Jul 2008)

is longers OK? still alive i hope does anyone have contact outside of here?

will GBB claim the title for himself, he'd be my choice


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2008)

I'm off on my hols tomorrow so I executively have decided that gbb is indeed the winner. 
Unless anyone disagrees!


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jul 2008)

I'll go along with that. What's the next challenge, then?


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> I'll go along with that. What's the next challenge, then?



I don't know. We need to find gbb now that we've mislaid Longers!


----------



## Joe24 (16 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> is longers OK? still alive i hope does anyone have contact outside of here?
> 
> will GBB claim the title for himself, he'd be my choice



I dont know where he is.
I think i still have his mobile number in my phone. can always send him a text tomorrow if he isstil awol.


----------



## gbb (16 Jul 2008)

Very kind chaps...i'll wait to see if Joe manages to contact longers tomorrow.
If not, i'll happily set a new one.


----------



## longers (17 Jul 2008)

Very sorry about leaving this in the lurch . I've been out on my bike and realised too late that I should have been judging this on sunday.

I'm very happy to concur with the consensus of gbb as the winner .


----------



## gbb (17 Jul 2008)

Thankyou luvvies thankyou....i'd like to thank my mum, my agent, without whom, this would never have been possible.......errrr 


I'm always impressed by 'technical' or 'arty' photos (cos i can't do it ). The TdeF intro on TV with the Boardman bikes from odd angles appeals to me.
So...how about a bike from an odd angle, a detail perhaps, the cassette, chain, anything. 
You can do this one in your garden...or the kitchen if t'other half isnt looking 

Going to have a go myself....i may even declare myself the winner (only joking )


----------



## Amanda P (17 Jul 2008)

Nice idea. This may not get us out on our bikes, but it will get us cleaning them!

When's the deadline?


----------



## gbb (17 Jul 2008)

Tuesday night i guess.....no need for anyone to wait for a ride so they can get snapping as soon as they want.

BTW, dont get too hooked up on the idea about detail....the whole bike is fine, but maybe with a little 'flair'


----------



## hubgearfreak (17 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> Very sorry about leaving this in the lurch .



there you are you old tosser



only kidding, just glad you're not in casualty or something


----------



## Joe24 (19 Jul 2008)

Just took some. Should of brought it in the house, mum is away and wouldnt of noticed
Anyway, here are the ones i have taken.









Tried to get my squewers into this, showing them pointing back, this i think helped me to get 50s off my TT time




But the one i like the most is this one:




I like how the cable follows the frame nicely and how you see the frame flow
Should really of used a better camera, but only had the one on my phone to hand.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2008)

A few tyred images - following in Joe's footsteps. Nice work with your 'phone Joe BTW


----------



## Joe24 (20 Jul 2008)

Cheers Aperitif!
That bike looks very shiny Aperitif. The brake pad lets you down, its got some black on it
Is there really that strange pattern on the rim on the top picture? It looks rather strange.
If you enjoy cleaning bikes, mine needs doing


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2008)

Yep - dirt. 
Yep - shiny...new wheels 
Yep - strange pattern...the wheels are in motion while the brake pad is 'still' so it is possibly a bit of moiré 
I like cleaning bikes - but not every flippin' time I go out in the rain


----------



## Joe24 (20 Jul 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Yep - dirt.
> Yep - shiny...new wheels
> Yep - strange pattern...the wheels are in motion while the brake pad is 'still' so it is possibly a bit of moiré
> *I like cleaning bikes - but not every flippin' time I go out in the rain*


I have an idea. I will go out in the rain, get my bike dirty and yours, and then you can clean them
Sounds pretty darn good to me


----------



## Amanda P (20 Jul 2008)

I like those. I had to look at the first one for a good few seconds before I worked out what it was!


----------



## gbb (20 Jul 2008)

Like the second one Joe..i was trying that kind of shot, but from the drive side.
Your first one Aperitif, it's striking...very clear and showing extremely clear detail.
Havnt had any time this weekend...work Saturday, interning my bro's ashes today ...going to try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jul 2008)

Ok then, here are my efforts from today;





And....


----------



## longers (20 Jul 2008)

Does this count as "arty"? 






I like Joe's 3rd one - I think you can see him wearing a headband in the reflection 

Ap's are very good - the first one I really like 

Tdr1nka's second shot is a corker too


----------



## Joe24 (20 Jul 2008)

Thats my hair
I shoul of put my hat on and took that picture.


----------



## hubgearfreak (21 Jul 2008)

geeks may notice the odd spoking on the last pic


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2008)

I like the last one hubgearfreak - I think the fisheye lens was called for to get the 'lead in' from the spokes nearest the camera... Near perfect alignment of centre of wheel and the 'CO' of RECORD. 10/10! Do it again in the sun.


----------



## gbb (21 Jul 2008)

Events of the weekend have rendered my motivation a little 'flat' ....but onwards eh...

I was trying to get some reflective (literally) shots...didnt have much time, and i was trying to do it at work, so here's a hastily taken one


----------



## hubgearfreak (21 Jul 2008)




----------



## gbb (25 Jul 2008)

Oh Jeez, sorry chaps 
Been a busy week ...anyway, here now.

I realised when i tried to reproduce what you see in advertising or arty shots, how difficult it actually is....or perhaps i havnt got that flair 

Joe24, nice efforts.
Tdr1nka, i like the one from under the bike 
Longers....arty it is....i'm very taken with that one.
Hugbear....looking down from the seat, i like it....

But....Aperitif gets my vote for the close up shot....

QUOTE=Aperitif;340375]





QUOTE]

Nice one bud...


----------



## longers (26 Jul 2008)

Good choice gbb.

C'mon Teef what's next?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2008)

Oh sorry 
Erm... <thinking cap on> <<doesn't fit - never has done>> erm...

A portrait, *self-portrait* part or whole (see the what are you reading thread) with a bit of bike included _if appropriate_. (Note: this product might contain people)
Mood, light and shade (or _chiaroscuro_ for those not so with it) more than colour...although a blinding, primary coloured festival of face will also score heavily.
Sunglasses are a helpful aid to phinger-lickin' photos so go for it!
Closing date is Thursday the thirty thirst of July 19:30.
New photos please. Minimal landscapes - unless reflections


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2008)

Ok - I win Sorry - I have been a bit tied up and forgot about this 

Anyway, this photo challenge involves literature.
Take a picture that describes a book title.

Closing date? Saturday night.


----------



## hubgearfreak (4 Aug 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Anyway, this photo challenge involves literature.
> Take a picture that describes a book title.




except grapes of wrath


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2008)

Are we sposed to include our bicycles in the photo, or just the representation of a book?


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2008)

Bit of a cheat as it's not exactly new but I thought Ape might want a fix of the lovely Luiza!


The Van - Roddy Doyle


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2008)

Clockwork orange

Please also note bicycle in the background.  You might also notice the ground source waste heat pump, the recyling posters. It is a very cluttered Environment Centre. The clock really does work off the orange, somfink to do with the electrons. 

Like the post before, this an old one (but a good one ?)


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Clockwork orange
> 
> Please also note bicycle in the background.
> 
> Like the post before, this an old one (but a good one ?)



Very good, Speich


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2008)

Yes - nice orangement Speicher - and a drop of van extraordinaire from rich.

Exactly what is needed.

Feel free to 're-title' other entries btw...it might add to the fun.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Yes - nice orangement Speicher - and a drop of van extraordinaire from rich.
> 
> Exactly what is needed.
> 
> Feel free to 're-title' other entries btw...it might add to the fun.



Hmmm, I'm still working on how to get the wife to agree to "The Sail of Two Titties"


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Aug 2008)

I've gone one step further and commissioned an up and coming young artist to do a piece to camera which encapsulates both the cycling nature of the competition as well as the human side and also conveys the title of a book.

The video can be seen here, Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you The Flying Scotsman


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2008)

hahah....hope you weren't injured there!!


----------



## spandex (5 Aug 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Here is the bridge carrying the A64 over the York to Selby "Solar System" cycleway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This bridge is 800yd's from my house


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2008)

Thought it was a snippet from this...

Well spotted Sh4rky!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Aug 2008)

Cathryn said:


> hahah....hope you weren't injured there!!


Twas Magnatom, not me in the video... as I said "I commissioned an up and coming artist" 

No point injuring yourself if someone else is willing to do it for you...


----------



## Amanda P (6 Aug 2008)

OK, it's only a self-portrait in the sense that this is my other half.

And it's got scenery, but it has to to get in the book title...






Far From the Madding Crowd. (Couldn't work out how to do Tess of the Durbervilles...)


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2008)

This one is entitled "The Lake House". I have struggled to make it a big picture, instead of a thumbnail.  "The Lake House" is a book by James Patterson, and also a (entirely different, but excellent) film with Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2008)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, I'm still working on how to get the wife to agree to "The Sail of Two Titties"



Do you like Dickins rich?

I said re-title 

Along the right lines though - bonus points are on offer for that sort of thing...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2008)

From Russia With Love...

...by way of introducing tonight's winner, who is -

rich p. - for his 'rendition' of The Van. Many would have preferred something by Lorry Lee perhaps, but this rubric beat Kubrick - just, just just.


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Aug 2008)

Damn, I was too late with a twofold pic of 'The Old Man & The Sea' and 'The Little Mermaid'!


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2008)

Is Rich P on his holidays? Does he know we might be waiting for the next challenge?


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2008)

Rich P very kindly asked me to think up the next challenge. He won the last one but was stuck for ideas. I hope you like this one.

A photo please of your bicycle and a person or piece of equipment from another hobby or interest of yours. 

So it could be a tennis player and/or tennis raquet, a game of cricket in the background etc. Or if you prefer, it could be a gentler pastime like the consumer testing of ice creams or commestibles of a similar nature.

This gives so much scope that I hope a lot of people will be able to enter a photo.

As lots of people may be on holiday this week, I am setting the deadline as next Wednesday night, the 27th. Does that give you enough time? So I can choose a winner and they might set one for the following weekend. 

I may be looking for your interpretation skills as opposed to camera skills.
(or I may not - it depends).


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2008)

* bumped * so that people read it soon. Please read the previous post.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Aug 2008)

oooh, I think I could have a go at that!


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2008)

yeah, I reckon I could manage that too!

Must remember to carry my camera about over the weekend. Pity, last weekend I could have got a shot of it with my garden fork bungied to the rack. I suppose I could recreate it, but the allotment is a bit of a lapsed interest now...


----------



## Joe24 (21 Aug 2008)

Heres my atempt at it. My bikes with my C1. Not been in it for a while, i'm trying to sell it at the moment(half heartedly) because i'm mainly just cycling now.









Lovely boat(but was the one i got stuck in), converted it myself to C1 with some help from my brother with making it fit to me. It really is that short aswell, 6"1 and your in only a very short space, about a foot an half ish. Cant move around much in it, tight fit so my legs used to go pretty much dead after a short time. Learnt to roll it, cartwheel, bow stall and stern squirt it. Never regained my confidence fully in it after my mishap.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2008)

Sounds like the boat fits you like a glove Joe! Nice photo! That must be your 'core strength training frame' we can glimpse in the background too...


----------



## Joe24 (21 Aug 2008)

It is my core strength training frame, the slide is my favourit section, brilliant for the abdominals


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

Thank you Joe24 for your oarsome photo, got off to a good start.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2008)

Bike, dog person, garden - time-wastersinterests each...taken last night...a small indication that it wasn't time to take the bike for a walk but...


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

At the risk of making a difficult decision even more difficult, are there any more entries for this week's Prize? 

The cut off date is this evening. * waits for avalanche of late entries *


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Aug 2008)

Gimme a chance, I've been tied up all weekend!
Let me rephrase that...


----------



## marinyork (27 Aug 2008)

I like Apertif's one, infact I think it would make a good avatar.


----------



## Arch (27 Aug 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Gimme a chance, I've been tied up all weekend!
> Let me rephrase that...



<ahem!>

I think I failed to get a single pic all weekend that had my bike in it...


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Aug 2008)

OK. Finally managed to take one. It's the carbon Uberbike in front, my Ribble flat-bar roadbike behind, with some white Burgundy in the bottle cage.





Bugger. That should be rotated...


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

So pleased that you have the bottle to submit an entry TheDoctor. 

Are there any more late entries? by midnight please


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2008)

After much careful consideration, I have decided that Joe24 is the winner, with his first photograph. I particularly like the way the bicycles are leaning towards each other, as if to say "hello".

I liked Aperitif's photo because he doggedly followed the guidelines. (TheDoctor has his own flat Bar for drinks).

Thank you to those who entered.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Aug 2008)

C'mon Joe24, what's the next challenge?


----------



## Joe24 (28 Aug 2008)

Yeeeeeh.
At the moment the bikes are in the shed with the handlebars touching. Aww the love
Ok, i wont to see a picture of your bike, with your favourite site/thing on a ride.
Pictures of nice young ladies holding your bike will be given extra points Other things of interest will also be given extra points
Pictures in by sunday evening. Winner told on monday.

Ok ok, i dont know, i'm being rushed!!


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2008)

Had a nice little ride today getting this photo.








It’s of a knoll, hillock thingy, near Rainow in the Peaks called ‘Big Low’ – doesn’t look much from here, but it sticks out from where ever you see it.

It’s hilly terrain, but this thing just sticks up on it’s own – fairly conical in shape (bit like a mini volcano) and is visible from the Cat and Fiddle and of course the roads around it.








Used to ride past it a lot on club runs – one thing you knew were you were in for a tough ride, from any direction.

Todays ride went from Poynton, up through to Pott Shrigley, then up Blaze Hill – forgot how hard some of it is – two very steep sections, about 1 in 6 then it’s up to Rainow – could feel the old hamstrings straining here, then up Pikes Road – another long drag of about 1 in 8. At this point you can see the Cat and Fiddle, about the same height as you, bit you know it all goes horribly wrong at this point as you can see the 1 in 5 on Ankers Knowl Lane, and you start loosing all that height you gained earlier. As soon as you hit the 1 in 5 you think…what the hell am I doing, loss of traction, thoughts of getting off…just look at the tarmac and carry on…

Nipped on the Cat for a mile or so before dropping off towards Higher Hurdsfield, for a nasty climb up Lidgetts Lane/Windmill Lane – Windmill Lane is a swine if coming up it – I was going down into Kerridge. It’s on the Cheshire Cycle Route 70 – a nasty shock for anyone. It’s bad as it has a switchback on it, so as you climb out of Kerridge, you can see this stone wall climb up at an impossible angle, in line with the road…. 

From here it was all downhill, back to Bollington and Adlington. A Good 35 mile hilly climb – tests legs, lungs, shoulders, arms, hands….great….

I’ve not done the lanes round Rainow for a long time, and brought back loads of memories of club runs and the amount of swearing when particular roads were taken.


----------



## Joe24 (29 Aug 2008)

Nice one Fossyant. Looks like it would be a nice place to ride.
Is that some dirt i see on your bike though?


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2008)

Nice and quiet - very tough though - not a ahh this climb is nice, certainly not in a 39 x 21 bottom...might be better with a 25.

Dirt...where


----------



## Fnaar (30 Aug 2008)

Here's my bike and a Koala sign. In Northumberland. Not known for its Koalas. Do I win?


----------



## Joe24 (30 Aug 2008)

Fnaar said:


> Here's my bike and a Koala sign. In Northumberland. Not known for its Koalas. Do I win?



Wow!!

But you will have to wait untill Monday!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2008)

How would you rather cross France?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2008)

10/10 - great photo. That must be 'le retour', or "The Cagers Aux Folles" down below. The traffic provides great excitement for the travel correspondents on radio and TV when everyone 'flies South', then a month later...:?: Northbound!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (31 Aug 2008)

I cant recall exactly where it was, but yes it was south of Lyon for sure. That jam didnt move at all during the 20 mins I spent laughing at them. Unbelieveable how lazy peeps are.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2008)

Oi, Joe24, would you like to tell us who won?


----------



## Joe24 (2 Sep 2008)

I like BTFB's picture.
You win!!
Next challenge?


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2008)

Great pic that BTFB - reminds you just why you ride a bike !


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Sep 2008)

...erm..ok..many thanks...so ..erm...waht do I ned to do now?


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...erm..ok..many thanks...so ..erm...waht do I ned to do now?



Pick something for us to take a picture of, then shout some words of encouragement.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Sep 2008)

Ok...please take a pic of your bike next to a model


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Ok...please take a pic of your bike next to a model



I'll take a picture of my bikes next to me then. I am just as good looking as a model afterall


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (4 Sep 2008)

no, thta will be excommunicated...it has to be a real model


----------



## Noodley (4 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> no, thta will be excommunicated...it has to be a real model



I've got an airfix. Does that count?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Sep 2008)

..as long as it keeps you occupied in the bedroom, comes with full instructions and a spare tube of sticky stuff I'll allow it


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

I am continuing my search for a model. I have found one, - a strong sporty type, good-looking, and in excellent shape. I'm trying to work out a suitable angle to take a photo, but ruling out taking the photo in the bedroom. 

I do not think that I would need an instruction manual.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Sep 2008)

A friend of mine took this photo of me watching the 'horse 'n' rider' without me knowing at the time.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2008)

Here is a bicycle with a model. (I still do not know how to make the photo big.)


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2008)

Many thanks to Tdr1nka for enlarging the photo. Observant people will notice that it is not just any bicycle. It was made in Kenya, from old scrap pieces of wire, and provides employment, in a small way.

The car is a Mercedes Benz, left where I "work" and not claimed for three months, so I requisitioned it.


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Sep 2008)

Hang on! That means the bike is effin' HUGE!


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2008)

It is a giant 

IGMC.


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Sep 2008)

Here's mine then........


----------



## Baggy (8 Sep 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> A friend of mine took this photo of me watching the 'horse 'n' rider' without me knowing at the time.



The horse looks slightly perplexed.

Nice jersey!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Sep 2008)

Baggy said:


> The horse looks slightly perplexed.



A few seconds later it was galloping through the ford _ala_ Black Beauty opening sequence.
Sending vast amounts of _spume_ flying through the air. 
It's Little Packington ford and IIRC it's the widest ford in England usually 90+ metres wide.



Baggy said:


> Nice jersey!


Ta, I've got quite a few retro wool jerseys, I prefer them to lycra.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> A friend of mine took this photo of me watching the 'horse 'n' rider' without me knowing at the time.



I didn't get the model link, but of course it's a Model T ford


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2008)




----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2008)

I tried to get a scale model but the fish in the pond refused to stand still (or up)
so here's an accompaniment to Speicher's bike...another offering from Kenya - I think. Fantastic wirework. To put it all in scale, a Hadronised bike, a Gameboy, the ubiquitous unit of measure - a double decker bus - all in all a bit of an Eiffel...


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> I tried to get a scale model but the fish in the pond refused to stand still (or up)
> so here's an accompaniment to Speicher's bike...another offering from Kenya - I think. Fantastic wirework. To put it all in scale, a Hadronised bike, a Gameboy, the ubiquitous unit of measure - a double decker bus - all in all a bit of an Eiffel...



A fine effort Ape. Have you been laid off?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2008)

Cheeky sod! I had nothing to do early this morning - before going to play with the big buses. They do leave nasty black, dirty marks on one's forearms!

And - despite the wet looking photo, it is lovely in London. Watched squirrels rolling and carrying conkers across the Inner Circle in Regents Park too...


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Cheeky sod! I had nothing to do early this morning - before going to play with the big buses. They do leave nasty black, dirty marks on one's forearms!
> 
> And - despite the wet looking photo, it is lovely in London. Watched squirrels rolling and carrying conkers across the Inner Circle in Regents Park too...



All right, all right, don't get your dentures in a twist 

When's the deadline for this challenge?


----------



## grhm (10 Sep 2008)

Here's my entry. It's the wife's Picador and a model '69 Dodge Charger. The little'un managed to acquire the car at a shoe shop. He wanted to play with a car that was being used to tart up the shoe display.

When I wouldn't let him, he was good and didn't kick up a fuss. The shop owner than produced this identical model from behind the counter and gave it to him.

It's his favourite toy ever  ... for the moment.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2008)

Nice one grhm - bonus points would have accrued if 'little'un' was holding the object I reckon...

Your missus likes a big horn then - or is that a headlamp? And a scanner on the back too!!


----------



## grhm (10 Sep 2008)

Unfortunately, the litte'un was in bed before six tonight. I was wasn't going to take the photo is his room while he slept.

The 'scanner' on the back is either the flat load area of the trike, or else it's the child seat bracket of the seat post.

The big horn came with the bike and make a wonderful goose like honking noise.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2008)

like I said, when doews this one finish?


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Sep 2008)

GRHM, I also see the car is missing the confederate flag painted on the roof!
(And the 01 on the doors, for all you pedants 'Good Old Boys' out there.)


----------



## longers (10 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> GRHM, I also see the car is missing the confederate flag painted on the roof!
> (And the 01 on the doors, for all you pedants 'Good Old Boys' out there.)



And the door is open too.


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Sep 2008)

Yup, by rights doors should be welded shut. YeeeeeeeeeeeHAAAAAAAAAAA

Some day the mountains might get them, but the law never will.


----------



## grhm (11 Sep 2008)

You know, the Dukes of Hazzard hadn't occurred to me until now. Ah the memories...


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> like I said, when doews this one finish?



BigTallFitBloke has the answer to that one.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Sep 2008)

ok..well..here is the result of the BTFB jury...I was going to give it to Speicher but thats not your real bike right?

..so i award this presdjudiced award to...opens envelope...


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2008)

Drum roll.....


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (11 Sep 2008)

..erm I didnt get the horse ford model thing either...so

My vote goes to Aperitif for th ewire car and eiffel tower job


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ok..well..here is the result of the BTFB jury...I was going to give it to Speicher but thats not your real bike right?
> 
> ..so i award this presdjudiced award to...opens envelope...






It is a bike, and it is real.
I agree that Aperitif's was much better tho'.


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Sep 2008)

Way to go Aperitif!!
Come on then, whats the next cunning challenge to inspire the happy snappers of CC?

Aperitif, the F stops with you......................


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2008)

Oh buck-err me?

Thanks bigtourfarbloke...

This photo challenge: Your bike as a *shadow* or *reflection*. And I don't mean the thinking man's bicycle or a shadow of your former self.

Plenty of puddles, windows and buckets of tea available for a ripple or two...

A modest amount of bike can be included but the elusive temporary quality is what 'we' are after.

Pictures of bikes on the point of 'sinking without trace' whilst in photo challenge mode automatically go on the podium! 

Bonus for use of flash or, reflection in a bike shop window. Penalty point if taken using a Halfords window - except if it makes me smile (easy peasy  )

Need any more rules?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2008)

"_Yes please, one more_."

OK then - the challenge closes on LondonFreewheel eve.


----------



## longers (11 Sep 2008)

*goes and looks*

Sunday 21st?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2008)

longers said:


> *goes and looks*
> 
> Sunday 21st?



Drat!

"The eve of the London Freewheel" 

20th


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2008)

Great. 10 days for the sun to shine enough to get a shadow! it could be touch and go


----------



## surfgurl (12 Sep 2008)

Oooh, just found a photo on my phone I took a few weeks ago that may be suitable. I'll post when I find the data cable and I'll try and get another photo done too.


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2008)

Hi my first go at this so hopefully I won't get it wrong... here is one I took in May


----------



## Aperitif (12 Sep 2008)

Now that's the way to do it!

For anyone interested, Brendan Neiland is an artist who likes a bit of reflection.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2008)

summerdays said:


> Hi my first go at this so hopefully I won't get it wrong... here is one I took in May



looks a bit like a Hopper painting.Excellent snap


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2008)

Looking forward to this week's entries.
This is yesterday - Windsor Gt. Park


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Looking forward to this week's entries.
> This is yesterday - Windsor Gt. Park





I thought I recognised it!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> I thought I recognised it!



Well spotted  - now come on - otherwise I'll post another..."Your road today..."


----------



## Mr Phoebus (15 Sep 2008)

♫ We are sailing... We are sailing... ♫


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2008)

here's my first effort but the teacher's report says :- Could do better, needs to apply himself more, too easily distracted


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2008)

Two more excellent reflective entries...come on MessenJah, Arch, bonj, Spire, Kovu - let's see what you can do to make this thread the sunniest, wettest, most moonlit place on the forum.
Five days to go before judgement day!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2008)

The judging has been completed and the winner, with her pane full photograph is summerdays! Thanks to rich and mr phoebus for their entries.
Unluckily, we do not find the time to see and record all the interesting images that pop up along the way when cycling; this winner reminded me of other things.
Well done summerdays - your turn.


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2008)

Err thank you very much... it was a grabbed photo as I cycled past the JCB window panes and noticed our reflections.

Now I'm supposed to set another challenge? Having not read the whole thread.. what sort of thing is it supposed to be.... does it have to be your own bike in it?

I'm off to Legoland today so it will probably have to be later today to set the challenge... but something on the line of "the joy of cycling", enjoyment, participation (assuming some of you are going to the London Freewheel). Would that fit in with the previous sort of challenges? Also you have a deadline... is it supposed to be a week or two?


----------



## longers (21 Sep 2008)

Well done Summerdays, was a great photo 

As I understand the rules*, you can set whatever you want as the challenge, your bike, someone elses bike, no problem. A bike of some description would probably fit the ethos of the challenge.

How long you want it to run for is entirely up to you as well.

* not even sure there are any


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2008)

Well stated longers. Time to lego of your inhibitions summerdays - ask all us keen ones to show you our technik etc...
Leogland weather is fab - don't live too far away from it.(Got a house with a bright green roof and walls of red yella and bloo bricks...) Hope you have enjoyed the day (by the time you get around to looking in again).
No London Freewheel for me - as much as I wanted to go - too many people have a call on my time. Next year.


----------



## yenrod (21 Sep 2008)

Again, Summerdays that window photo is fantastic !

Anyhow.

My offering today


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2008)

yenrod said:


> Again, Summerdays that window photo is fantastic !
> 
> Anyhow.
> 
> My offering today



I don't think she's set the challenge yet Yenners! If it turns out to be a piccie of your bike by a Chorley sign, you're nailed on


----------



## summerdays (22 Sep 2008)

Sorry only just catching up... we were a lot later back from Legoland than I was expecting (St John's Ambulance - Badgers celebrating 21 years of Badgers - and the place was packed, and people didn't come back to the coach when they were meant to etc). Aperitif - I hope you don't live so close that you have to avoid the queueing traffic, I grew up not to far away - on the edge of Burnham/Taplow.

Anyway the challenge (sorry yenrod) is that I would like to see "*Joy on a bike*", with either 2,3 or 4 wheels. How you interpret this I'm leaving upto you. I'm assuming there will be a body in the photo ... I was going to say a face then I thought of that photo of Baggy going through a puddle. Equally I don't wish to see any x-rated joy on/with a bike!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Sep 2008)

I was at a cycling event yesterday in Colchester (to encourage more people to cycle more) and this chappie was working as 'Dr Bike' doing free bike servicing. In a lull in the proceedings he asked if he could have a go of my recumbent - spot the joy!


----------



## Amanda P (23 Sep 2008)

Not taken specifically for the challenge, but...






...they seem pretty cheerful, don't they?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2008)

Nice photos! Joy indeed...particularly from 'Dr Bike' who has jumped in Auntie's recumbent and found the seat to be toasty warm - deluxe!


----------



## summerdays (23 Sep 2008)

Thank you .. that's the idea smiles and wheels....

Uncle Phil ... the last bike of the 4 what is it... he looks more upright than I expect from a recumbrant...? (Not that I've ever been on one).


----------



## Amanda P (23 Sep 2008)

I _think _it's a titanium Rans Stratus. It's a long wheel-base recumbent, so the rider's legs are a bit lower than on Banjokat's short wheelbase bike (he's the guy in red in front).

Some recumbents are more, well, recumbent than others...


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2008)

We used to make go-carts like them when I was a kid, out of old prams. Now they call them recumbents! Whatever next?


----------



## Fnaar (23 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> We used to make go-carts like them when I was a kid, out of old prams. Now they call them recumbents! Whatever next?


I remember those


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Sep 2008)




----------



## Mr Phoebus (24 Sep 2008)

Awwww, look at all those happy faces.

(I've been assured that they're _not_ making Nuremberg Rally salutes.)


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2008)

"The Deodorant Tester's Club annual ride was a fragrant success..."


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

It doesn't count as I didn't take it but it almost fits the criterion!!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2008)

10/10


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2008)

Well I have to say that the photos are definately bringing a smile to my face ... I said 1 to 2 weeks ... what is the normal deadline?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2008)

11 days...


----------



## Mr Phoebus (25 Sep 2008)

I haz dropped my presta valve cover somewhere in this grass?







_And I can't tell the bottom from the top

am I standing on my head or on my heels ?
Is it cloudy
is it bright ?
Is it day or is it night ?
Am I wrong or am I right and is it real ? _


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2008)

"You're supposed to use a bike when you do a trackstand Mister!"


----------



## grhm (26 Sep 2008)

Not strictly got a bike in the pic - but seeing me put on my helmet as I left for work this morning, Jacob wanted to come too and grabbed his helmet. See the joy in his face at having managed to fasten it himself. Ah bless.


----------



## grhm (7 Oct 2008)

Has anyone won this, what's the next challenge?


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2008)

Hmm. Who set it?


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2008)

Oh me... sorry I forgot all about it... I've just got to go back and look at the photos - sorry x lots.


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2008)

In the end I decided on: Auntie Helen's: 



Auntie Helen said:


> I was at a cycling event yesterday in Colchester (to encourage more people to cycle more) and this chappie was working as 'Dr Bike' doing free bike servicing. In a lull in the proceedings he asked if he could have a go of my recumbent - spot the joy!



mainly as he did look like he was enjoying doing something new. I was very tempted by all the other photos as they all made me smile in one way or another.

So the next challenge is set by Auntie Helen.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Oct 2008)

Woo hoo, thank you!

I would like a pic of your bike and your pet. I know we've had animals before but this is a fantastic opportunity for lots of pics of cats perching on saddles and rabbits in the panniers, etc.

Here's one I prepared earlier to give you a clue - this is Lucy Locket investigating my purchases after a mini tour to Tiptree, home of Wilkins & Sons Jam.


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2008)

Bloody hell, Auntie I'll have to get one of my goldfish out of the pond


----------



## summerdays (7 Oct 2008)

Hmm.. .I will have to steal next doors cat - she seems to think she lives here anyway, but she isn't what I would call co-operative!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Oct 2008)

Here are some of my pet sheep:


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (7 Oct 2008)

And here is one of a friend I made in Basel:


----------



## Mr Phoebus (7 Oct 2008)

What a cute seal pup.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Oct 2008)

Never miss an opportunity for a lickle doggy picture...


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Oct 2008)

That's the ticket, thanks Aperitif!

I'll judge the winning entry on Sunday evening. Surely there are some more pics out there? I'm still awaiting Rich_P's fish picture.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> That's the ticket, thanks Aperitif!
> 
> I'll judge the winning entry on Sunday evening. Surely there are some more pics out there? I'm still awaiting Rich_P's fish picture.



I'm working on it, Auntie. They're tough little critters to hook and then by the time I've set up the shot the little buggers stop breathing.


----------



## surfgurl (8 Oct 2008)

Emily the tabby cat is sat helping me type this. She has promised to pose for a photo with my bike. Although she will need grooming first. She's insistent about that.


----------



## Amanda P (9 Oct 2008)

Ricky likes sunbathing (what dog doesn't?). He also likes to be comfortable. 
When the sun shines on the garden bench, he sits on that. When it moves across to where I've parked a comfy bike, he sits on that. And then looks sheepish when caught at it...






(The sun was long gone when I took this, but he had been there, still asleep).


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Here are some of my pet sheep:



Why's that vicar pinching your nipple?

And why is that sheep sniffing your panniers?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Ricky likes sunbathing (what dog doesn't?). He also likes to be comfortable.
> When the sun shines on the garden bench, he sits on that. When it moves across to where I've parked a comfy bike, he sits on that. And then looks sheepish when caught at it...
> 
> 
> ...


However did Ricky get up on there without knocking the bike over?


----------



## Amanda P (10 Oct 2008)

It's quite stable actually. But I've found it knocked over once or twice in the past and wondered why. Now I know.

What's more surprising is how he manages to squeeze himself onto the seat. But he's funny like that. With the whole of the back of my van to loll about in, he'll balance himself precariously on top of my camera bag to avoid getting his bottom cold on the floor.

I don't know where he gets such eccentricity from.


----------



## punkypossum (12 Oct 2008)

Here is my contribution (or Eric the cat's).... He was sitting perfectly framed between the wheels to start off with, but obviously decided to rearrange himself as soon as I got the camera out


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Oct 2008)

He can see the bike is not locked and so is standing guard, that's good training!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Oct 2008)

Sorry I didn't choose the winner yesterday, was a bit busy.

Anyway, after much deliberation, I have decided that punkypossom's photo of Eric the cat performing the traditional feline cycle-guarding stare wins.

Honourable mention to Uncle Phil's amazing recumbent-balancing hound, and to the very sweet seal pup that Bittallfatbloke met in Basel.

So, punkypossom, over to you!


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Here is my contribution (or Eric the cat's).... He was sitting perfectly framed between the wheels to start off with, but obviously decided to rearrange himself as soon as I got the camera out




Punky. I think you've hit a squirrel at some point, it's wrapped around your stem.


----------



## punkypossum (13 Oct 2008)

I won, I won!!!!  I never win anything!!! Thanks Auntie Helen - Eric is very pleased with himself too! 

As for the squirrel crackle, it's mini-eric...he was my Amsterdame mascott and has lived on my stem ever since...

Right, next challenge then.... Can I have some pictures of your bike with something weird, spooky or downright bizarre? So, it could be your bike with a flying saucer, a set of false teeth in the road, an elephant doing a handstand or anything else you might come across. Obviously, with halloween coming up a basic ghost would also do!

Pretty wide range there so I'm expecting loads of entries - get snapping!!!


----------



## punkypossum (19 Oct 2008)

Nobody??? Come on, it can't be that hard!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Oct 2008)

I'm thinking, I'm thinking...


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2008)

Punkypossum, you have mentioned Halloween, does that mean we have until after then to submit photos?


----------



## punkypossum (20 Oct 2008)

Well, I need at least two entries to decide on a winner - at this rate that will be after Halloween!


----------



## longers (31 Oct 2008)

*bump*

Not seen anything weird yet myself


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2008)

The weird things may come out later in the week. 
Perhaps people are waiting for Halloween, I know I am.
Will it count if I use the Staff Transport? (a bicycle).


----------



## punkypossum (2 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Will it count if I use the Staff Transport? (a bicycle).



Use whatever you like!


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2008)

Thank you, I was asking because BigTallFitBloke eliminated me from his competition because I used a very very small bike.


----------



## punkypossum (2 Nov 2008)

Well, I suppose it would be better if it was a rideable actual bike...but hey, considering the number of entries so far, I'd better not restrict things too much!


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2008)

punkypossum said:


> Well, I suppose it would be better if it was a rideable actual bike...but hey, considering the number of entries so far, I'd better not restrict things too much!



Well this is a rideable actual bike, as opposed to one small enough for your ferret to use.


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2008)

I did get an unusual delivery from Wiggle last week if you think this photo will help bump up the entries.


----------



## aqaleigh (6 Nov 2008)

*fish on a bike from crazyguyonabike.com*

View attachment 1426


----------



## punkypossum (6 Nov 2008)

Longers, thanks for bumping...but I'm afraid a wheel does not count as a bike.... as for the fish pic - I'm quite impressed, we are getting somewhere!!!


----------



## DaveP (7 Nov 2008)

Here is a picture of me and a few mates in York a few years back.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Nov 2008)

Is that an a fishall photo Dave? Very impressive! Finish Line WET on the chain no doubt...


----------



## DaveP (7 Nov 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Is that an a fishall photo Dave? Very impressive! Finish Line WET on the chain no doubt...



Yes it is, I was a bit annoyed after that photo and threw a right PADI...


----------



## grhm (7 Nov 2008)

I had a weird one this morning. When commuting I'm usually thinking about the traffic/roads or work or home (i.e what I'm about to do/have just finished).

However, I found myself wondering this morning how BTFB is getting on with his new Bianchi (i read a thread on here about his agognising over which bike to get) - then realized that it was this car's colour that had triggered the random connection.

Wierd cos I don't usually think much while riding and I've never actually spoken/posted on a BTFB thread. Not a great entry - but thought I'd share and bump.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Nov 2008)

That almost looks like bigfiattallbloke...


----------



## gbb (3 Dec 2008)

Is there a challenge going? I havnt looked for ages 
Mind it's going to be difficult...dark when i go to work...dark when i leave for home and precious little time at the weekends


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

can I set a challenge?


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Dec 2008)

How about a festive themed one?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Dec 2008)

Blimey..people actually read BTFB's stuff...???

...yeah how about the best decorated bike?

..ooopps sorry not my go...


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...yeah how about the best decorated bike?



I'd rather stand naked in the ice next to my bike...


----------



## 4F (3 Dec 2008)

Noodley said:


> I'd rather stand naked in the ice next to my bike...



I would rather you did not post that photo thanks


----------



## Noodley (3 Dec 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I would rather you did not post that photo thanks



It's just started to snow, would that be better?


----------



## Dave5N (4 Dec 2008)

Hello. Saw the snail one and the one asking if anyone lived in Birmingham.

()

and then skipped to the end.

Did I miss much? Do you still want me next to the Golden Bull?


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2008)

Noodley said:


> can I set a challenge?



Go on then!


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2008)

Bearing in mind these clear skies and cold weather, what about one with sunrise or sunset? with a bicycle in the foreground? This would depend a bit on people's time of day that they cycle. Just a suggestion, feel free to ignore it,


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2009)

Noodley did not set a challenge, and everyone was too busy enjoying themselves to take photos. With all this snow and frost around, should we resurrect this thread?

Due to climatic conditions, your bicycle does not need to be in the photo. 

You could get some practice in before the spring.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Jan 2009)

I have my camera with me today, but... (consults US Navy military observatory site... checks through window) damn, I've missed the sunset!


----------



## Amanda P (6 Jan 2009)

OK, here's me and my bike on the way home last night. Slightly after sunset, I admit, but I thought I'd try and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Arch (6 Jan 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> OK, here's me and my bike on the way home last night. Slightly after sunset, I admit, but I thought I'd try and get the ball rolling.



Oh, yes, I recognise that stretch of road....


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2009)

I will look tomorrow - but I didn't miss sunset - it was lovely:






No bike or frost or snow though!


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2009)

Remind me, what's the challenge!?


Forget that - I've just read the previous posts again


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2009)

Here's a late sunset - it was frozen


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2009)

They're nice - very soothing for my eyes...


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2009)

I didn't take these but they're rather nice

http://www.missouriskies.org/rainbow/february_rainbow_2006.html


----------



## snakehips (7 Jan 2009)

Have I understood this challenge correctly? Haven't read the whole thread.
Sunset from outside a cottage we hired on Pembroke coast , for New Year , Newydd Dda ! Sorry , no bikes (dim biciau)


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2009)

I suggested sunsets back in the beginning of December, and then everyone was very busy I expect, either getting ready for Seasonal Fun, doing parties etc, and this thread got forgotten. 

I am beginning to regret suggesting that, because the entries so far are all excellent and choosing one could be extremely difficult.  Depending who enters, I may call upon an independant adjudicator to assist me,  or does someone else wish to decide?


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> I suggested sunsets back in the beginning of December, and then everyone was very busy I expect, either getting ready for Seasonal Fun, doing parties etc, and this thread got forgotten.
> 
> I am beginning to regret suggesting that, because the entries so far are all excellent and choosing one could be extremely difficult.  Depending who enters, I may call upon an independant adjudicator to assist me,  or does someone else wish to decide?



No, it's down to you Speich. We don't really care anyway!


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2009)

Unaccustomed as I am  to judging photo competitions..

It was a very difficult decision between Summerdays' photo and Snakehips' third one, but I think that by the tiniest of tiny margins, Snakehips is my favourite one. 

This means that Snakehips gets to chose the next "Challenge". (and set a date for last entries).


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2009)

A good choice Speich. I preferred Snakehips 1 and 2 but you're the boss!


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2009)

I tried to think about which one I would enlarge and frame and put on my wall, in order to reach a decision. I agree with you that all of Snakehips were good photos, I think I like the depth of his third one tho, and wish I could take photos like that myself. 

All the photos were excellent, which is way it took so long to decide.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2009)

Can I add a late entrant? Not a sunset but a sunrise, taken from our boat on a mooring on the river Blackwater in Essex in September. The flock of geese that came into shot was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen, an excellent photo.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Jan 2009)

Just click on my sig link. And there's this one.


----------



## andylaw79 (19 Jan 2009)

Hopefully not too late, this a shot I got from the back of the studio that over looks the runway at Blackpool Airport


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2009)

The sunsets are rising!
Nice photos. Are there 77 yet? It would be nice to make a strip.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

Room for one more?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2009)

Andylaw and Tdr1nka - those are excellent photos,  just wish I could take ones as good as that. 

Did you wait for ages for the right shot? and what sort of camera is it?
ie is it a pointy shooty one, or did you fiddle with film speeds and light stops and whatnots for hours?


----------



## andylaw79 (20 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> Andylaw and Tdr1nka - those are excellent photos,  just wish I could take ones as good as that.
> 
> Did you wait for ages for the right shot? and what sort of camera is it?
> ie is it a pointy shooty one, or did you fiddle with film speeds and light stops and whatnots for hours?



Thanks Speicher,

I just got lucky with the shot, right place, right time. Went out onto the fire escape for a breath of fresh air and saw the shot. Our studio overlooks the runway at Blackpool airport and being on the west coast we get some fantastic sunsets. 

The camera is a Canon PowerShot G7. Its classed as a "Prosumer" camera just below SLR. Can have full manual control like an SLR (but without the option of changing lenses and point and shoot for quick snaps). You can get lens adapters (telephoto and a wide angle zoom I think) that fit over the fixed lens for further options.


----------



## tdr1nka (20 Jan 2009)

My pic is a section of a larger picture of sky.
It was taken with a point & shoot 8 megapixel digital camara.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Jan 2009)

While we wait for Snakehips to set the next challenge:







It's a sort of Irish sunset. Sort of scenic, but sort of not much sun involved. (It was that sort of trip).


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> While we wait for Snakehips to set the next challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been there:





and a sunset from a campsite up the road:





Both in Co Kerry


----------



## Amanda P (20 Jan 2009)

We camped discreetly among the dunes, and didn't see the "no camping" signs until we were leaving anyway.

Honest.

We had dinner in a nice chinese restaurant with the same view.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> While we wait for Snakehips to set the next challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is also a lovely photo, I like the way you have caught the light reflecting off the water. I can almost see myself in the foreground, drinking a hot drink with optional alcohol, to keep me warm.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> I can almost see myself in the foreground, drinking a hot drink with optional alcohol, to keep me warm.



You'd have needed it. The cool weather didn't seem to deter the midges much, though!


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2009)

someone should shout to Snakehips. 

Oi, Snakehips!

See if that works


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2009)

I cannot shout, but I have sent him a very polite pm.


----------



## snakehips (22 Jan 2009)

Speicher said:


> I cannot shout, but I have sent him a very polite pm.


Yes indeed , very polite , and necessary I'm afraid. I didn't realise that entering the competition (and to my great surprise winning !) placed such an onus upon me.
Anyway , I haven't had the time to read through the whole thread so perhaps you can advise me. Did it not start off with the notion of having a bicycle next to something , ice cream vans , papier-mache buffalos etc? 
How about having pictures of bikes close to water , like this ....






.... or has that been done already ?


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2009)

Ok, Snaky. When is Judgement Day!


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

Here you go  

OK perhaps not me. I did take the picture though.


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

Is there any point entering now?

What a great picture! Well done Mr C.


----------



## snakehips (22 Jan 2009)

rich p said:


> Ok, Snaky. When is Judgement Day!



How about Weds 4th February ?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

longers said:


> Is there any point entering now?
> 
> What a great picture! Well done Mr C.



Do you mean me Longers, I'm confused. If you do I'm embarrased, I hadn't meant it seriously as a) it ain't my bike or me and B) it's an old pic and I thought you had to take them fresh for the competition  Just lobbed it in for a bit of amusment at the loony cycling his bike along the front in a howling gale. If you didn't, phew, as you were.


----------



## longers (22 Jan 2009)

Ok, I did mean you but you're now disqualified .

I do like the picture though.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

Sorry. I shall await the Spring tide and a strong Westerly to see if I can nab a proper picture with one of my steeds in.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2009)

Yes, great pic Crackle but sadly it has to be taken after the challenge is set as you point out. You can have a posthumous prize or something!


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2009)

rich p said:


> Yes, great pic Crackle but sadly it has to be taken after the challenge is set as you point out. You can have a posthumous prize or something!



Posthumous


----------



## punkypossum (22 Jan 2009)

Fab picture crackle - even if you have been disqualified!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Jan 2009)

so the theme is bikes next to water right?




Wesser River Germany



Rhine River Basel Switzerland 









Rhone River France



Seinne river France



Friedrichshafen Bodensee Germany


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2009)

New photos only though BTFB!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Jan 2009)

ratz


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2009)

You must have a fair bit of water in Essex, it hasn't stopped raining here for days!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2009)

I've got some photographic ideas... could mix bike & boat (2 hobbies) but not too sure the Essex Salt Water would do my trike much good. I'll see what I can come up with at the weekend.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> so the theme is bikes next to water right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is absolutely defiintely the winning photo - those brown strong knees. 
(the ones on the left).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Jan 2009)

...I 've got 2 left knees?...whats wrong with my right knee?

Just as a point of no interest whatsoever.. Klaus on the right (my ride partner in Germany) road from Bremen to the Bodensee on that bike...it's a Aldi special, about 10 years old ish ...did the job though


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2009)

What is Snorri doing in the background?


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Jan 2009)

Well I just went out on a special trip to get some pics of bike & water. I went to Manningtree and Mistley (they're next to each other) on the River Stour in North Essex (well the Stour is the border between Essex and Suffolk at this point).

Here are some of my offerings for the Cycling Photo Challenge:






















As you can see, there are lots of swans at Mistley!

If you like the look of the scenery, why not join us on the CycleChat ride on Saturday 2 May, going from Manningtree via Colchester to Tiptree and back. Details here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2009)

Nice pics Auntie. I forgot my camera which was a shame as I had a lovely ride along the coast today


----------



## punkypossum (24 Jan 2009)

Well, have to submit this one, although it is a bit fuzzy. It has got water in it, but it's also the first pic of (and the first ride on) my new bike, so it's being entered, no matter what!


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2009)

How was the ride on the new bike PP? Has he got a name yet?


----------



## punkypossum (24 Jan 2009)

He's called Shane (there is some logic behind that, honest!) Only managed to do a couple of miles between rain and darkness...Still very terrified about having to brake and can't quite work out which gears are where yet, but apart from that it was good! The saddle appears to be ok as well, see what it's like on a longer ride, but no immediate razorblade effect. Will keep you updated!


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2009)

Perfect name  Don't know why but it's certainly not an obvious choice.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2009)

Names..for bikes.......oh lady stuff...... 

Nice bike BTW !!!


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2009)

Today at Shoreham harbour. I was well wrapped up!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2009)

I used to sail Fireflies and 470's out of shoreham harbour...from the yacht club there....mud isnt a big enuff word for what is in that river at low tide!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jan 2009)

You lucky sea dog rich - I was watching the sun from my office window this morning thinking how lovely it was outside.(The decrepit Kentish Town Road excepted of course...) The photo of sea, sky and pebbly beach; I can almost imagine the crunchy, sploshy, windy sounds...(don't know if your tummy was still gurgling in a pilchardian postscript but I'm not 'visualising' that... )
But hey, I had my fun last week - mustn't be greedoy.
(Selina is a nice name for a bike by the way. )


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You lucky sea dog rich - I was watching the sun from my office window this morning thinking how lovely it was outside.(The decrepit Kentish Town Road excepted of course...) The photo of sea, sky and pebbly beach; I can almost imagine the crunchy, sploshy, windy sounds...(don't know if your tummy was still gurgling in a pilchardian postscript but I'm not 'visualising' that... )
> But hey, I had my fun last week - mustn't be greedoy.
> (Selina is a nice name for a bike by the way. )



 I was thinking more along the lines of Robert Falcon, intrepid explorer but ultimately doomed to failure!


----------



## snakehips (31 Jan 2009)

Well done rich p , how many pages did you have to go down to resurrect this thread ?


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2009)

I dunno, I had to find it on 'Search' !


----------



## snakehips (4 Feb 2009)

OK it's Weds the 4th Feb and this rather neglected thread was back down on page four. So I guess most of us had other things to photograph recently , like snow. Anyway my favourite photo of those eligible was Auntie Helen's third one with the swans in it , I am a sucker for wildlife !

Actually I got out yesterday and took some snowy , waterside shots ....


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

Does that mean I've won????

Nice pics of the boats by the way!


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2009)

That's the way I read it, Auntie!


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Feb 2009)

Woo hoo, I've won!

I could be really mean and ask people to submit a photo with the most CycleChatters in the frame, but I'd win this one on Saturday. So that would be mean. Really.

*gets thinking cap on*

How about... A photo of a small part of your bike that we have to try to identify. I mean a kind of macro photo that makes you look again at something you've seen thousands of times. Do you want to give that a go? Photo will be judged on Saturday 14 February.


----------



## snakehips (4 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Does that mean I've won????
> Nice pics of the boats by the way!



Yes indeed it does mean that , congrats


----------



## snakehips (5 Feb 2009)

I have just noticed this , shame it's too late to enter , still time to vote though. Or did anybody see it and enter ?

http://www.dpreview.com/challenges/Challenge.aspx?ID=1728


----------



## Brock (8 Feb 2009)

Here's one then.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Feb 2009)

Given that I own a Thorn, there was only one part of Liesl that I could photograph 




[/IMG]


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Feb 2009)

These are both just what I'm looking for, keep the submissions coming!


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2009)

'ere are then.


----------



## Brock (8 Feb 2009)

And an easy one...


----------



## Brock (8 Feb 2009)




----------



## Cathryn (8 Feb 2009)

Flipping Brock. Jets off for a year then comes back and submits some fabulous photos!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Feb 2009)

Do I get any points for not knowing what any of these pictures are actually of???


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2009)

right.. let's have a go at this


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)




----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> right.. let's have a go at this


I think the idea was that the item is attached to the bicycle... which I'm assuming that isn't? Or what do I know, I can't identify any of the previous postings, although Aperitif's looks to be something I might actually guess!

These are all really good though, show some of the unusual textures and shapes that are part of bikes and that you don't normally see.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2009)

Ianrauk's part is one of the few I do think I recognise... its a part that can be removed or left on which ever you prefer. Or I have not got it right


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2009)

OK. I don't know what Brock 1 is. 
Cat's is a spacer
Brock 3 is a plastic washer thing to hold the cable away from the paintwork
Ian's is presta/Schraeder adaptor?
Ape's is a wheel rim (Fulcrum?)

Maybe...!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)

I thought it was pretty stuff, not guessy wessy...

Brock 1 is a brake tension lever - maybe?
Then a Brooks rivet...
rich's is 'showing his vintage'
and mine is a Campag wheel with Conti tyre...(only joking rich )

Nice snaps everyone - good fun

Oh and Ian's is a cable tension screw thingummybob - the bit that breaks in the derailleur


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Oh and Ian's is a cable tension screw thingummybob - the bit that breaks in the derailleur



Oh dear Aperitif...... Rich P is right, and also I think Summerdays..


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do I get any points for not knowing what any of these pictures are actually of???



You're the judge IIRC, Auntie. You have to set the rules and decide upon a winner!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Oh dear Aperitif...... Rich P is right, and also I think Summerdays..



you........mean.......I......got....it......._wrong_?


I'm never going to ride a photograph - ever again...


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

I am the judge of the photographs (and will decide next weekend or whenever I originally said!) but hadn't realised I would struggle to identify all the entrants, so people who do guess get Brownie Points as well.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2009)

Yeah ... I only got it right as I have one too that looks just the same...


----------



## Cathryn (9 Feb 2009)

I thought Ian R's was something I have due to my 26" tyres?


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

Now obviously I can't submit pictures to judge as I'm the judge of this challenge, but I thought I'd post a couple so you can try to guess where on the bike/what they are. Here goes:


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2009)

I'm not sure about the first one but the second one is a wine gum you dropped onto the frame a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

Actually I do have a red version of the green thing which I was using up till recently till I swapped to the green wine gum!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2009)

The first one is your exhaust pipe the other is a greenfinch that you ran over (you ran over the robin last week!)


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

Now come on, Aperitif, you saw the trike 3 days ago, should be easy for you!!!


----------



## Arch (10 Feb 2009)

Hoorah! Hoorah! At last I have my bike, my camera, a computer and this thread all in the same place! I never remember to take pics otherwise.

My entries:






A bit blurry, alas.

This is better:


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

Uncle James thinks the top one is the end of a dynamo and the bottom a Sturmey Archer brake hub thingie.


----------



## snakehips (10 Feb 2009)

Agreed , the bit of a 'bottle' dynamo that contacts the tyre, and a hub brake lever


----------



## Arch (11 Feb 2009)

Yup, that's what they are....


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2009)

My contribution:


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2009)

Mudguard fixing?


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2009)

rich p said:


> Mudguard fixing?



Of course - easy !!

I need to get camera out !!!!


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2009)

rich p said:


> Mudguard fixing?



Yes - I liked the pattern - I was taking a photo of something else but saw that element... I hoped rotating the photo might put you off slightly...


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2009)

Well, the judge has judged!

I liked these pics very much. However most of them seemed quite monochrome and so the standout one to me was the very colourful offering by Aperitif:





So Aperitif wins, and gets to set the next challenge!

By the way, my pics were a weird tube thingie I have where my back suspension folds up a bit, and the green thing is the suspension elastomer in situ.


----------



## Brock (15 Feb 2009)

Congrats Aperitif, a well deserved victory. What's next then?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Feb 2009)

Oh - thanks

THe next 'challenge'? Well, a bit x-rated actually...
...it's Dirty Bike Time! (Look away now fossyant)




- a quick example of a pitiful appearance. (and an idle rider )

Consideration will be given to the presentation of your dirt; the composition, texture and juxtaposition between crud and machine.
Make the buffers and polishers cringe!

Closing date next Sunday night. Winner will be shot on Monday.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2009)

This is so easy, I could win it now if it wasn't dark outside...

Thing is, I was going to clean my bike for the CC ride on Tuesday. Maybe I'll have to forgo that and add a few more days' mud and grime (including Big Smoke mud from Tuesday).


----------



## longers (15 Feb 2009)

You're joking!!

My bikes were too dirty to photograph for the Macro challenge, I've cleaned them and now you want Dirty Photo's


----------



## Brock (15 Feb 2009)

Filth! Right up my street.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Feb 2009)

Brock's photo has it all so far: finger, filth and nipples.
What have we got ourselves into with this dab hand?

Sorry longers! You're allowed to park your new bike in the kitchen - it'll soon be covered in that red passata stuff you keep launching everywhere!


----------



## Cubist (18 Feb 2009)

Dirty bikes? Now you're talking!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

The management are not responsible for the horrific images posted above.
Cor blimey!


----------



## Cubist (18 Feb 2009)

Apparently baby wipes are all you need.......


----------



## Young Un (18 Feb 2009)

At this point I had to have had both my brakes disconected to try and get the wheel to actually turn. The pedals have turned in to giant clumps of mud, and when I had finished you couldn't see any of the braking surface of the rim due to the mud, the crankset was absolutely covered, which meant that I was stuck in the middle ring when I really needed the granny ring, and the rear derailleur and cassette was just another clump of mud. My shoes also became clumps of mud, and due to the very very boggy/muddy conditions it is quite suprising that I am still on my feet for this photo - I think I slid down the rest of the hill and almost crashed into the tree because I couldn't control the speed of the bike because of the disconnected brakes. I didn't like that race one bit.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

You must be a pretty good bike handler Young Un - go and get yer bike mega - muddy an explain all that again - in gory close up!


----------



## Young Un (18 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You must be a pretty good bike handler Young Un - go and get yer bike mega - muddy an explain all that again - in gory close up!



I would happily oblige if my knee was OK, however it is not - I may try tomorrow though.


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2009)

There, that's better! What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2009)

^ Disqualified!
Too organised.
Too clean for this bikesnuff exposé.
Gear derailleurs pointing in different directions.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2009)

If you look really closely you can see a spot of dirt in the centre of the pic. I'm off now to wash my hands again


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2009)

Neat bar end rich!
Conceptual dirt - nice idea, but no cigale...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2009)

Well, I like Brock's 'Prints of Filth' exposé but this week's award goes to Cubist.
He has subsequently been arrested and charged with taking and riding away more than three hundredweight of prime countryside... Two minors have also been cautioned and hosed down.
Over to you Cubistas!


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2009)

Ok, thanks! Right. This week's theme is "white elephants". You know the sort of thing, a must-have gadget or accessory or even bike, that you absolutely had to get, but now simply sits in a corner of the garage/shed/flat unused. Extra points for something that you would be embarrassed to reveal without the incentive of this thread.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Feb 2009)

Well I have an instant contender for the Cycling White Elephant challenge:







(the hat, not the dog, although she is also an off-white elephant!)


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I have an instant contender for the Cycling White Elephant challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friend of mine put his foot in it when he referred to someone's Weimar as a "pink Doberman"


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Feb 2009)

Cubist said:


> Friend of mine put his foot in it when he referred to someone's Weimar as a "pink Doberman"


They have less scary teeth than Dobermanns too, although they are fairly closely related (I believe).


----------



## Arch (23 Feb 2009)

Cubist said:


> Ok, thanks! Right. This week's theme is "white elephants". You know the sort of thing, a must-have gadget or accessory or even bike, that you absolutely had to get, but now simply sits in a corner of the garage/shed/flat unused. Extra points for something that you would be embarrassed to reveal without the incentive of this thread.



Does it (this is probably a stupid question) have to be a bike related gadget? I'm guessing yes...


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> Does it (this is probably a stupid question) have to be a bike related gadget? I'm guessing yes...



Well keeping it bike-related would mean we wouldn't be inundated with fondue sets, slow-cookers and sandwich toasters. As long as we could inject a modicum of humour into the post, I suppose we could try! Prototype diesel-powered rampant rabbits would raise a smirk for example.......


----------



## grhm (28 Feb 2009)

OK, I'll offer an entry - my wife's trike. In an effort to cut down on short car journeys, we started looking for a cheap trike - she wasn't confident two wheels and a small toddler was a good idea and didn't like the idea of a low trailer.

Spotted a few of ebay and starting bidding on one in Cheltenham. Unfortunately it went above our budget - but we immediately spotted two others going cheap and starting bidding on those, careful not to end up with both.

Due to a slight oversight, we were too busy comparing the spec and prices and forgot to check locations. We won a trike that was in deepest darkest Suffolk and then had to think about getting back here. We looked at getting the train, driving, etc. but all options worked out practically the same price as buying a brand new trike. Finally found a cheap courier and got it delivered that way.

My wife used it for a bit to get used to a trike - but it developed a slow puncture and I didn't get round to fixing it - and she is now too pregnant to ride. I've used it for two or three commutes and it got two flats at the back. I could not work out how to get the back wheels off to fix the punctures - but set about it last weekend determined not to be put off by a lack of knowledge.

Spent ages taking practically the entire back end apart and managed to get the rear axle and wheels off - I then managed to slide one wheel off but could not get the other off.

At this point, I'd been at it for hours, my 3yr old helper had managed to trap my finger in between the chain and the drive cog and was still desperate to "help". I thought a little brute force and ignorance would help loosen the wheel and so gave the end of the axle a tap with a hammer. This failed and in a moment of madness, I hit it several times, harder and harder. I managed to damage the thread on the end of the axle - but did not notice.

As I was loosing the light, I gave up and decided to put it all back together and managed to cross-thread and strip the wheel nut and the end of the axle. So I now have to source a new axle at god knows what expense!

And to make matters worse, if I'd just removed the mudguards at the start, I could have got the job done in a hour and only needed to buy new rim tape (the probable cause of the punctures).

So, here is my picture - a Pashley Trike that has a 3spd SA hub and weighs 30kg, that was bought to help cut down on car expenses here in hilly Malvern, that has been barely used and is now up on bricks!

Edit: To see it slightly more in it's prime, see post #573 back on page 58.


----------



## snakehips (6 Mar 2009)

OK , well nothing I have , and on reflection I have plenty , can compete with that trike , I'm actually rather relieved to say.
Has anybody got a summary of all the challenges so far. I started to read the thread from the beginning but only got as far as page 5.








Snakehips Bikes


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2009)

Probably not, but this is a great thread - and now the weather means more pics....

Don't see a problem in re-running stuff, so long as it's new pics / new ideas.....


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2009)

snakehips said:


> OK , well nothing I have , and on reflection I have plenty , can compete with that trike , I'm actually rather relieved to say.
> Has anybody got a summary of all the challenges so far. I started to read the thread from the beginning but only got as far as page 5.
> 
> 
> ...



Well the previous challenges are lost in time and the only new one is relevant. If you want to know the old ones then trawl away!
I'm too mean to have any white elephants (unless you count my business currently)


----------



## longers (6 Mar 2009)

My only "white elephant" is a pair of bright red Ron Hill running tights from a seconds shop that I thought would be nice for on the bike.

I haven't even worn them outside the bedroom.

And you're certainly not getting a photo of me modelling them 

Chuffy might wear them


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Mar 2009)

I think any bright red clothing on the bottom half of a chap is a bad idea as it just makes one think of that photo of the Polish cycling team.

I have no white elephants of biking, of course, apart from the orange hat.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2009)

Red tops..no red bottoms....


----------



## Arch (7 Mar 2009)

grhm said:


> So, here is my picture - a Pashley Trike that has a 3spd SA hub and weighs 30kg, that was bought to help cut down on car expenses here in hilly Malvern, that has been barely used and is now up on bricks!
> 
> Edit: To see it slightly more in it's prime, see post #573 back on page 58.



Um.. I may be being a little naieve here, but why did you need to get the wheels off to fix a puncture? the joy of one sided wheels is, you just take the tube out to one side....

I realise this is of no help now....


----------



## grhm (7 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> Um.. I may be being a little naieve here, but why did you need to get the wheels off to fix a puncture? the joy of one sided wheels is, you just take the tube out to one side....
> 
> I realise this is of no help now....



In retrospect, it should have been a simple job, not involving any wheel removal (as you suggest).

I couldn't get the tyres off due to the tight fitting mudguards, and on my bike I just pop the wheel out ... how hard can it be I thought ... then I kinda lost sight of the fact I was fixing the punctures and ended up working out how the trike fitted together.

I started late on a Saturday afternoon with toddler assistance - in was bound to go badly.

Might not be too bad as I have a number of options for fixing it (see http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=29162 if you're interested)


----------



## Cubist (8 Mar 2009)

And the winner is, (cute though the dog looks, and no matter how much the mind boggles at the thought of any bloke in red ronhills) grhm's wife's trike. Over to you grhm!

By the way, have you thought of applying for patent protection for those axle stands?


----------



## snakehips (9 Mar 2009)

Yay . a worthy winner !


----------



## grhm (9 Mar 2009)

Cubist said:


> By the way, have you thought of applying for patent protection for those axle stands?



That's one of the reasons I posted the picture, to have an independant dating when the patent challenge/prior art isuue raises it's head.

I hadn't thought as far ahead as picking a challenge if I won.

...

Ok. This morning, I took a 7 mile detour round the back of the Malvern Hills (adding to my 3 mile commute). I struggled up several 12% climbs and a strong gusty headwind to do so - but at points the view over miles of Herefordshire was more than worth the slog, as was bombing down a 10% grade towards work.

So bring on your pictures of places/views that make the bike there worth it.


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2009)

Not so much a view, as a lucky hit on a sunset at Wholestone Moor, West Yorks.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2009)

Cycling is seeing weird things such as this...


----------



## snakehips (9 Mar 2009)

Whenever I see a watery scene I can't resist the urge to lean my bike against something and photograph both bike and water ....






Now if only a swan or something had sailed in to view at that moment.

But hey , is it not a requirement that all entries to the competition had to be new photos , or have I misunderstood ?


----------



## Amanda P (9 Mar 2009)

Do these count?

This one is the view back towards Paarl from near the top of the Dutoitskloof Pass. You can see Paarl Rock, and if you squint a bit, just make out the Afrikaans Taalmonument. One of the mountains in the far distance is Table Mountain.






This is from later on, coming down the Franschhoek Pass towards, well, Franschhoek. You can see Franschhoek (the linear town in the valley bottom), lots of vineyards, and some more mountains. It was hot.


----------



## Amanda P (9 Mar 2009)

snakehips said:


> But hey , is it not a requirement that all entries to the competition had to be new photos , or have I misunderstood ?



It was, once, but that hasn't stopped anyone posting old ones just for fun!

Now mine weren't taken specifically for the competition, but they are new in the senses that no-one on the forum has seen them before (yours looks eerily familiar, Snakey), and that they were only taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2009)

snakehips said:


> But hey , is it not a requirement that all entries to the competition had to be new photos , or have I misunderstood ?



If so it will have to be the view from within 0.1 mile of my house ... that's as far as I have cycled recently managed about 2 miles in a loop but my arm kills and I'm very nervy.

See your bales and here are mine though not as good:


----------



## grhm (9 Mar 2009)

Woah, loads of good entries already! All seem like good examples of things you'd just drive past and not see/appreciate - but will spot and/or stop for if on a bike.

Keep em coming. I was going to I'd pick a winner next Monday, but if they keep coming this thick and fast, I may have to pick before to stop me drowning in options


----------



## Amanda P (9 Mar 2009)

Where did this tradition for decorating silage bales come from?


----------



## Kirstie (9 Mar 2009)

This counts as one of my all time favourite cycling moments. We'd ridden into a headwind all day - and this is us 1 mile from stopping on the west coast of scotland. The view was of the summer isles and in the distance you could see the skye cullins. It was a fitting reward to the end of a brilliant day's cycling. I'm on the far right, FM is on the far left, and the two middle people are Dr_Smut (stop lurking - where are ya?!?) and our friend The Lovely Steve. The pic was taken by my mate MrsC, who I also rode LEJOG with last year.

http://michael-wright.fotopic.net/p44909381.html


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2009)

Kirstie said:


> This counts as one of my all time favourite cycling moments. We'd ridden into a headwind all day - and this is us 1 mile from stopping on the west coast of scotland. The view was of the summer isles and in the distance you could see the skye cullins. It was a fitting reward to the end of a brilliant day's cycling. I'm on the far right, FM is on the far left, and the two middle people are Dr_Smut (stop lurking - where are ya?!?) and our friend The Lovely Steve. The pic was taken by my mate MrsC, who I also rode LEJOG with last year.
> 
> http://michael-wright.fotopic.net/p44909381.html


Krisitie, you have just caused me a lump in the throat moment. I spent several summers in Achiltibuie, a real favourite of my father's, and now yearn to go back. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Mar 2009)

Cubist said:


> Krisitie, you have just caused me a lump in the throat moment. I spent several summers in Achiltibuie, a real favourite of my father's, and now yearn to go back. Absolutely breathtaking.



I had tears in my eyes too when I saw that view. I just love that part of the world. Off there again in April  I have another version of that view - without four idiots ruining it, basically - on my office wall. 

got some other pics of sutherland here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/sets/72157607132178245/


----------



## snakehips (11 Mar 2009)

Kirstie said:


> I have another version of that view - without four idiots ruining it, basically - on my office wall.


Ah , I wondered about that. Also somebody seems to have dumped a bike by the side of the road , and there is a car spoiling the view (as they do).
Any chance of seeing a pic without the distractions ?


----------



## Kirstie (11 Mar 2009)

snakehips said:


> Ah , I wondered about that. Also somebody seems to have dumped a bike by the side of the road , and there is a car spoiling the view (as they do).
> Any chance of seeing a pic without the distractions ?



Sorry it's a medium format photo taken by my F-I-L and it's in a proper frame! You'll just have to go there yourself!


----------



## grhm (16 Mar 2009)

Well, lots of good entries.

I liked Uncle Phil shots from South Africa - just a shade jealous that I never seem to get to go anywhere quite so nice just for fun. In a similar vein I liked Kirsties scottish island view.

However, both of those are from cycling holiday's and as my cycling it praactically always commuting I prefered Ianrauk's straw couple. It made me smile and is a better example of something that might cheer me up on my cycle.



ianrauk said:


> Cycling is seeing weird things such as this...



So, well done Ianrauk. Over too you...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2009)

Hooray I won something...
OK, this was inspired by something I saw on last saturday's ride. Unloved bikes... not abandoned.. not left in bits for dead... just unloved, it must obviously belong to somebody.. 
Here's a good example ......(oh yes... preforably not one of your own bikes)
(ps sorry if done before)

Closing time Sunday night..


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2009)

*ping*


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2009)

We're thinking, we're thinking.

I can think of loads of places where there are abandoned bikes but not many where they're just unloved. I have a half an idea for this morning, though, so will give it a go.


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2009)

I could find plenty if I was at work ... I'll look in the school one this morning when I drop off littlest Summerdays.


----------



## Haitch (18 Mar 2009)

Here's a photo of a bike shop in Dali, China (not recent, so probably doesn't qualify for the comp). There's a bike in there somewhere and it doesn't look very loved.


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2009)

I have to say, on a semantic level, I'd dispute the word 'unloved'. A bike can look grotty, but be very much loved. In fact making one look unloved can be a way of stopping it being stolen....

My bosses bike is a very grotty looking old Saracen, and yet it's a faithful old workhorse, beloved by him, and by Velo Vision readers, having appeared so often in the mag as a test bench for hubs, lights, etc...

When he finally gets the custom built replacement he's ordered, he's thinking of putting the old frame on the wall, as a memento.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2009)

I'm not looking for grotty bikes, I am looking for unloved bikes as per my previous email and picture. If I wanted grotty bike pictures I would have asked for a grotty bike picture, and that has been done.

There are unloved bikes out there... my picture show's a bike which obviously belongs to someone but has been left out in the garden and forgotten about. Which in my book is an unloved bike.


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2009)

Ok, sorry!

Jeez...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2009)

LOL, Sorry didn't mean to sound all huffy there Arch, just the way it came out.



Arch said:


> Ok, sorry!
> 
> Jeez...


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2009)

ianrauk said:


> LOL, Sorry didn't mean to sound all huffy there Arch, just the way it came out.



Perhaps I was getting too tied up in the words - it's just that I'd look at a bike, and think "hm, now, does that qualify, how can I know how loved it is? etc..."


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Mar 2009)

Well this has actually proved a little harder than I thought. I had a grand scheme of going to Uni to photograph the other bikes in the bike stand where I leave my trike – none of them have had a whiff of oil on the chain for the last 3-4 years, it appears. However when I went yesterday I discovered the lazy students have all gone home and taken their bikes with them (Easter holidays) so no joy there.

Although Ianrauk suggested we didn't use our own bikes, I have to offer this pic of my old mountain bike (on which I have cycled perhaps 20 miles in total during its lifetime) stored in the porch which doubles as a place to put the spare freezer, various seeds and compost for the garden and other bike bits.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Mar 2009)

Does this count. It is my donor bike. I might still do something with it one day


----------



## grhm (24 Mar 2009)

^^^ What a fantastic color frame!!!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2009)

Aha.. now we are getting somwhere.. so let's extend the closing date until friday. A couple of nice unloved bikes there.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Mar 2009)

It is the same colour as my working bike  


grhm said:


> ^^^ What a fantastic color frame!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Mar 2009)

This is another pic of one of our bikes


----------



## Amanda P (26 Mar 2009)

This one's been in the bike shed at work all winter...


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen ... I am reporting you to the Royal Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Bikes!!! Not even one bike but two!!! The fact you are prepared to admit to such cruelty is hopefully the first step on the road to recovery.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Mar 2009)

summerdays said:


> Auntie Helen ... I am reporting you to the Royal Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Bikes!!! Not even one bike but two!!! The fact you are prepared to admit to such cruelty is hopefully the first step on the road to recovery.


The first bike was mine, the second my husband's (now his donorbike).

I hasten to add that I look after my trike pretty well. Except I forgot to put it away yesterday so it spent all night outside in the garden!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen...Headline story......"Shock horror, Great Bromley bike abuser.....hard evidence found....."


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Mar 2009)

Soon to be reported to the NSPCT - *N*ation *S*ociety for the *P*revention of *C*ruelty to *T*rikes' 


Auntie Helen said:


> Except I forgot to put it away yesterday so it spent all night outside in the garden!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Mar 2009)

The thing is, despite this wanton act of cruelty the bike was running more sweetly than it has for yonks this morning. Clearly it enjoyed its night on the tiles!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Mar 2009)

I'm sure a person with knowledge of physics and or mechanics will explain all 


Auntie Helen said:


> The thing is, despite this wanton act of cruelty the bike was running more sweetly than it has for yonks this morning. Clearly it enjoyed its night on the tiles!


----------



## grhm (26 Mar 2009)

Ok, I've a degree in Physics and I've no idea.

I will however state that racing colleagues (g0-karts and cars) always swore their vechicles gave the sweetest ride and their best performance just before something failed catastrophically.

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Mar 2009)

grhm said:


> Ok, I've a degree in Physics and I've no idea.


OK I stand corrected 



grhm said:


> I will however state that racing colleagues (g0-karts and cars) always swore their vechicles gave the sweetest ride and their best performance just before something failed catastrophically.
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts


So very true. I have had a number of cars that I thought were running at tiptop performance and thus spend money on only to find they were due for catastrophic cascade failure.


----------



## grhm (26 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> The thing is, despite this wanton act of cruelty the bike was running more sweetly than it has for yonks this morning. Clearly it enjoyed its night on the tiles!



Or it's behaving, so it isn't punished so cruelly again.

"I'll be good, i'll be good, just don't leave me out with the foxes again - they pee **everywhere**"


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Mar 2009)

LMAO!!!!!


grhm said:


> Or it's behaving, so it isn't punished so cruelly again.
> 
> "I'll be good, i'll be good, just don't leave my out with the foxes again - they pee *everwhere*"


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2009)

Ok I found these had been abandoned overnight on my route to school. But they had obviously been unloved for some time before:







Saw them and immediately thought of my friend who doesn't like spending on his bikes... bumped into his partner later who thought of him as well when she saw them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Mar 2009)

Is it just me or does the one with the red mudguard look like it's been build from Copper Gas piping???


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2009)

The black one is a raleigh record the gas pipe one ... I don't know what it is:






Apart from both very very rusty.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2009)

Now this is an unloved bike, just look at the way the poor thing has been 'dumped' down the side, not even placed, it has been 'dumped'.
So Helen is the winner.




[/quote]


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Mar 2009)

Oooooh, I've won!

So... the next cycling photo challenge.

I think I shall do the opposite of this one. I want a pic of an incredibly clean part of your bike, something shiny and lovely, but it can't be because it's brand new, it has to be something you've had for a little while but you've kept in tip-top condition. 

Get snappin'!


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2009)

OK - slight cheat - I've had the part for a while (month or two), looked after it really well... (kept it in the box) and here it is: (slightly artfully arranged!)






I was having fun this afternoon when I finally got around to fitting it.

(Edit: definitely 2 months as it was before broke my elbow I was about to replace it - 2 months must count as not new... go on)


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2009)

Lol... 
I'm on it... 




Auntie Helen said:


> Oooooh, I've won!
> 
> So... the next cycling photo challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe24 (5 Apr 2009)

Im going to go take some pics of the fixed tomorrow. That is pretty clean, due to the fact i waxed it a few times and it just stays clean easy


----------



## Cubist (5 Apr 2009)

Here we go then. Front wheel hub from Cubette's old GT Tequesta. Shiny!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

That is very shiny! Keep 'em coming folks


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

Pic of my rear mech - just taken.... 18 years old, to go with the rest of the DA kit and bike. An old set of hubs are currently being re-built to go along with the retro'ness.....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

OMG - Fossy's scarily clean bike again. 

I've only just finished having nightmares from seeing it last time... wondering whether my own bike would forgive me for letting it get dirty after it had seen Fossy's machine in the flesh...


----------



## Fnaar (6 Apr 2009)

summerdays said:


>


I'm seeing a seahorse/snail/swan/robot in a Salvador Dali type visual association thing


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> I'm seeing a seahorse/snail/swan/robot in a Salvador Dali type visual association thing



I see a chain of association developing...but you're right Fnaar.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2009)

Fnaar said:


> I'm seeing a seahorse/snail/swan/robot in a Salvador Dali type visual association thing



I think it might be the Idris the dragon out of Ivor the Engine


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2009)

It sort of formed itself... all of those things, but after seeing photos of other peoples clean bikes there is no way I'm posting mine nearby .... could the winner come and clean my bike please


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

More horror ....pic of the daily hack's rear mech - again another ancient time piece (although this no longer has the original jockey's unlike the DA one......)

Pic taken 7.00pm - just dragged the bike out.....






Told you I need help...........


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Fossyant, do you want to come for a visit to Colchester and get locked in my bike shed for a couple of days. You'd make such a difference!


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Fossyant, do you want to come for a visit to Colchester and get locked in my bike shed for a couple of days. You'd make such a difference!



Thanks for the offer...... - not with another addition on the way..


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2009)

Rear Mech from my 1980s Emmelle:


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2009)

Whoooo - competition....like it... mad paint scheme !!


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> Whoooo - competition....like it... mad paint scheme !!



It's all down to how you look after them Fossy! Mad paint, yeah, try the whole bike.:


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

My entry, nothing compared to fossy's and cubist's mechs though:


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2009)

I like the simplicity of that against the red though.


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

summerdays said:


> I like the simplicity of that against the red though.




nice colour isn't it. It't the garage door, and the car that lurks behind it matches:


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2009)

Oi...no car porn here !!!!  Hubba.......hubba.....


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

Sorry what was that Fossy....


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2009)

Is your old man selling...... ? I used to have a MK2 - only a lowly 1.3GL, but it was my first car, and bright red....


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> Is your old man selling...... ? I used to have a MK2 - only a lowly 1.3GL, but it was my first car, and bright red....




Urmm unfortunately for you he isn't, he had one back in 1970 just like the one we have now, except that it didn't have the stripes, and so I think this current one is going to stay for a while.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2009)

PS I don't have garage space now..... that's taken up with bikes.........


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> PS I don't have garage space now..... that's taken up with bikes.........



I will trade the bikes for the car..... Daaaaaaaaaad?


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2009)

Sorry no chance.............


----------



## Young Un (7 Apr 2009)

Didn't think that there would be


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2009)

Young Un said:


> My entry, nothing compared to fossy's and cubist's mechs though:



OOOOH!


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2009)

Is this competition ever going to end?


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

I shall put my judge's hat on on Saturday.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I shall put my judge's hat on on Saturday.



Wig? or (merkin in the shower pic?)


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

I hasten to add, that was just a random picture I googled (looking for a blonde woman in the shower; hint to chaps of a more embarrassed disposition, don't google 'woman shower' at work).

My judge's hat is the famous orange hat, of course.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Apr 2009)

*The Judgement.*

Right, so here (all together) are the entries for this fortnight's Cycling Photo Challenge.

Summerdays:





Cubist:





Fossyant:










Cubist:





Young Un:





And the winner is....



For great composition and an interesting pic...

Summerdays! (picture 1)

Honourable mention to Fossyant whose scarily clean/shiny bikes never cease to amaze me.

Over to you, Summerdays!


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Apr 2009)

Yeah, Summerdays, what next?


----------



## montage (11 Apr 2009)

Little brother recently got a quality camera, so I will be in on this game soon enough (If I can steer him away from the camera using bird food, then trap him long enough for me to take suitable photo)


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks just back from camping (too too cold) so only just seen this ... give me a bit to consider it. Although I think my entry was a cheatas it had only just gone on the bike - as I did say.

Actually I've had an idea - bike shadow - doesn't have to be a bike it can be a wheel etc... but a shadow of something bike related. Is that OK ... perhaps 2 weeks to allow some chance for sun...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2009)

Okey doke... i'll kick it off.... and this is moi last summer!


----------



## Arch (13 Apr 2009)

I fear this doesn't qualify, as I took it, and photoshopped it, a while back. But I thought I'd show it off anyway....






Tip: if you're going to clone something out of a pic, choose a background that doesn't have dozens of fence posts to get right!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> I fear this doesn't qualify, as I took it, and photoshopped it, a while back. But I thought I'd show it off anyway....



Looks very spooky, Arch! Good effect.


----------



## fossyant (13 Apr 2009)

Well done Summerdays - phew - just checked in myself


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> I fear this doesn't qualify, as I took it, and photoshopped it, a while back. But I thought I'd show it off anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it... I never thought of the possibilities of shadow without bike.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

This isn't very good. I tried a few pics today but the sun just wasn't strong enough.

This is on a country lane somewhere in Suffolk.


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

Here's another from me - spotted the effect on the way to Cyclemagic on Saturday, Bikepete and Gromit's tandem on the roof of the car:

View attachment 2740


Had to wait for the trip back for strong enough sun!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2009)

Now I do like that.. very good Arch



Arch said:


> Here's another from me - spotted the effect on the way to Cyclemagic on Saturday, Bikepete and Gromit's tandem on the roof of the car:
> 
> View attachment 2740
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda P (21 Apr 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## summerdays (26 Apr 2009)

It was a close thing between Arch's invisible bikes and Uncle Phil's one (liked the others too), but in the end it was Uncle Phil's - intrigued by the black bits - where you using a lens hood that wasn't quite right for the lens?


----------



## Amanda P (27 Apr 2009)

Why thank you very much!

You were supposed to think that that was arty-farty technical jiggery pokery. But you're quite right - the lens hood cuts off the corners when zoomed right out.

Right... stand by for the next challenge. 

<Goes away to drink Tea and think>


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Why thank you very much!
> 
> You were supposed to think that that was arty-farty technical jiggery pokery. But you're quite right - the lens hood cuts off the corners when zoomed right out.
> 
> ...



Still thinking, Uncle?


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2009)

Hurry up............


----------



## Amanda P (30 Apr 2009)

OK, I've done my thinking.

Inspired by my recent experiences, I'd like 
*photos illustrating bikes or cycling in the rain*.

Recent forecasts suggest you should have plenty of opportunities over the coming weekend.

On Saturday, while on the North York Moors, Mrs Uncle Phil, a friend and I got complete soaked in about the time it's taken you to read this sentence. It was like standing under a waterfall. Then we got hailed on, hard. Then the sun came out again. It was really quite an adventure.

So pics of happy, wet cyclists, bikes with rainbows, bikes drooping in the rain while you eat pie in the pub, whatever. Bring it on.

I will judge by my own mysterious and enigmatic critieria when... erm, well,... when there are enough entries to make it seem worthwhile.

Here is some inspiration (sorry if you've seen this one before)


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2009)

Hmm.. you should have said on Tuesday... then I could of given you a photo of a drowned me down here they are giving Sat and Sun as good and it was mainly only damp today.


----------



## Amanda P (30 Apr 2009)

You can dress in your waterproofs, get Mr Summerdays to sprinkle you with a hose and under-expose your photo if you wish. As long as it _illustrates_ cycling or bikes in the rain.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2009)

Forecast looks good over 'ere......


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2009)

I did a day of cycling in the pissing rain last week in Belgium but it was too wet to get the camera out


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2009)

Did you see many Belgian buns rich?


----------



## Amanda P (1 May 2009)

I'll tell you what, chaps.

As it's looking like those Met Office fellows have changed their minds again, and as no-one has yet jumped in with rainy photos, and since those rainy photos might all have been rather depressing, and since it's spring and there are lots of colourful flowers about, here's an alternative challenge:

* Pictures illustrating bikes or cycling and spring flowers * 

Dancing daffodils as you mountain-bike in the Lakes, Dutch bulb fields with bikes going by (or Lincolnshire ones will do), cycling past a florist's stall at the market... you get the idea. Lots of lovely saturated colour, please.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2009)

Nice! I'll be out and about on Sunday, so rain or shine, I'll get something...

Damn, I just though, I could be clever and get a pic at the flower stall on the market, but reading your post again, I see that's not so original!

I'm NOT going to try and get my bike onto my window box. Probably.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Here's one I prepared earlier... my trike used to buy (and transport) some flowers for mothering Sunday.


----------



## Amanda P (1 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm NOT going to try and get my bike onto my window box. Probably.



If you do, you'll get top marks for effort.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you do, you'll get top marks for effort.



Ah! I've had an idea....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 May 2009)

So have I. Must remember to take my camera with me tomorrow!!!


Arch said:


> Ah! I've had an idea....


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 May 2009)

Blow me down. I've just been out in the rain and wind, and there were blooming daffs everywhere, I could have killed two birds with one stone...!


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

ok. I have a few. This isnn't cheating by flooding with entries, it's me being indecisive about which to enter. I think I better put them in separate posts, in case I overload the system...

first, the joke one...

View attachment 2863


Now a proper one:

View attachment 2864


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

and a couple more:

View attachment 2865


and 

View attachment 2866


and 

View attachment 2867


Annoying, there's a smudge on the lens, which is why there's a blurry patch, not noticed at the time...


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

Nice photos Arch - topcat1 has a bike/flower pic in the Manningtree ride thread...


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2009)

Arch, as you are so good at photo altering (photoshopping?), can you get the lady bird to look like she is cycling along the road that is just beyond the brick wall. As it is, she is _nearly_ cycling along/balancing on the top of the wall. 

I am not surprised you are indecisive about which one to submit, they are all very good.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

Arch I hope you don;t mind, I though I'd try my hand at Speichers' suggestion


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Arch I hope you don;t mind, I though I'd try my hand at the suggestion



hee hee! I wish I'd spotted that myself! I really wanted a better view in the background - York Minster - but I couldn't get the ange low enough and still be able to see the primulas...

Actually, I have to admit, all the other shots have been photoshopped (tidied?) a smidge - one to remove a telegraph pole, two to get rid of my impromptu D-lock kickstand, and one to remove my feet


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

I very often use PSP X to tidy up shots. Mostly colour balance and contrast but from time to time I am not adverse to removing a rouge object or two.


Arch said:


> hee hee! I wish I'd spotted that myself! I really wanted a better view in the background - York Minster - but I couldn't get the ange low enough and still be able to see the primulas...
> 
> Actually, I have to admit, all the other shots have been photoshopped (tidied?) a smidge - one to remove a telegraph pole, two to get rid of my impromptu D-lock kickstand, and one to remove my feet


----------



## Arch (4 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I very often use PSP X to tidy up shots. Mostly colour balance and contrast but from time to time I am not adverse to removing a rouge object or two.



I was annoyed about my feet! You'd think I'd have noticed them....


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

Often a camera will photograph more than the view finder will show you, especially on a TTL setup. I always try to shoot a scene with the view to being able to crop the outer edges off. Purists will say that is the wrong way to go about it, I say "I think I was pure once"  


Arch said:


> I was annoyed about my feet! You'd think I'd have noticed them....


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2009)

Well I was cleaning my chain and came up with the idea of a daisy chain:







And another:






Don't worry there was still loads left on the lawn afterwards...


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 May 2009)

summerdays said:


> Well I was cleaning my bike and came up with the idea of a daisy chain:


That is brill, Summerdays!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 May 2009)

Does it affect the 'petal'ing? 


Auntie Helen said:


> That is brill, Summerdays!


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2009)

I thought about it and then thought how long it would take to remove squashed daisys from my now clean chain. (Plus didn't want to harm the daisies)


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

Nice photo summerdays - pretty, and welcoming - 10/10


----------



## longers (5 May 2009)

Those are excellent pics Summerdays


----------



## Arch (5 May 2009)

Yes, quite brilliant!


----------



## ianrauk (5 May 2009)

Summerdays,
I absolutely love these pics . 
Any chance I could purchase a copy of each as a high quality printed photo.
Would love to frame them and put them up in the house...




summerdays said:


> Well I was cleaning my chain and came up with the idea of a daisy chain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda P (5 May 2009)

Quite charming, Summerdays.

Everyone else, keep 'em coming!


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Summerdays,
> I absolutely love these pics .
> Any chance I could purchase a copy of each as a high quality printed photo.
> Would love to frame them and put them up in the house...



You can have one for free if you want... I'm chuffed that you like it!


----------



## rich p (5 May 2009)

Abandoned bike in Bluebell (Stanmer) Wood


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

Oh well here is my entry. This was taken along the Taff Trail between Abercynon and Merthyr


----------



## rich p (8 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Oh well here is my entry. This was taken along the Taff Trail between Abercynon and Merthyr





Bit derivative IMHO


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

Well they do say imitation is the highest form of flattery  (Also I'd forgotten about your pic when I took mine) 
quote=rich p;705996]Bit derivative IMHO[/quote]


----------



## rich p (8 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well they do say imitation is the highest form of flattery  (Also I'd forgotten about your pic when I took mine)
> quote=rich p;705996]Bit derivative IMHO


[/QUOTE]

No problem! Monet did loads of 'Lily' pics


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

So he did 


rich p said:


> Bit derivative IMHO





No problem! Monet did loads of 'Lily' pics[/quote]


----------



## Amanda P (8 May 2009)

There are some very worthwhile entries there. Let's give it until after the weekend, and then I'll pronounce on a judgemnt. 

So if you haven't posted your pic yet, get out with your camera this weekend. If you don't enter, you can't win! 

(Except of course in the Readers Digest Prize Draw...)


----------



## Amanda P (11 May 2009)

I can't believe no-one has taken any more pics for this challenge after the weekend we've just had...





Anyone?


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2009)

Sorry...not been near the bike this weekend...


----------



## Arch (11 May 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I can't believe no-one has taken any more pics for this challenge after the weekend we've just had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I nearly did, passing some rape fields yesterday, but I was getting to the end of my ride, and if I'd got off, I might never have got on again... Anyway, I've done loads already...


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2009)

OK taken this one today:






My clematis


----------



## rich p (13 May 2009)

*First knapweed I've seen...*






*...and first cowslips too*


----------



## Bollo (13 May 2009)

This one isn't strictly a bike photo, other than I took it in Micheldever Wood while commuting home between Basingstoke and Winchester. You can see the sea of blue from the road, but for this photo I took a detour along an access road into the Woods proper. The odour is amazing as well, something you'd never appreciate in a car.


----------



## Piemaster (13 May 2009)

I actually thought about joining in with this thread and taking a snap.
But then I saw summerdays daisychain and decided there wasn't any point in trying to compete with it.


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2009)

But mine isn't really getting out with the flowers ... its my back garden so I feel its a bit of a cheat and I'm happy for it to be discounted for that. Go on give it a go.


----------



## Piemaster (14 May 2009)

Discount it? Don't be daft. I love those photos. Can't help but think of cycling through the park in the sun, grass covered in daisies looking at them.
I think they would make a great poster summing up the eco benefits of cycling simply and beautifully. Sticking a bunch of flowers up a car exhaust wouldn't have the same effect.


----------



## Amanda P (14 May 2009)

Oi! I'll be the judge of... erm... well, this particular round of the challenge, anyway.

And now is the time, ready for the coming weekend. 

Arch took an early lead with this shot:






But Piemaster is right. Summerdays' daisy chain has romped to the line.






Summerdays, you are the winner. What's our next challenge?


----------



## Piemaster (14 May 2009)

Just realised Summerdays has the same bike as me. Apart from mine hasn't looked that clean since I rode it home the first time...


----------



## Arch (14 May 2009)

A well deserved win there. So, next theme please? I can see several identical attempts if it's anything we might see between here and Malton on Saturday...

(BTW, I've already decided on my theme, should I ever win...)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 May 2009)

I agree a very deserved win indeed


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2009)

Err thank you very much... now I have to think... (quick look to see what the weather is going to be .... looks as though it could be OK...)

The only reason the bike was cleanish was that I was cleaning it ... but did a bad job as I managed to get some oil on the disk's ... as I discovered the first time I tried to brake and it did nothing)

OK perhaps a hard one... cycling gear in motion - either the full lycra or the complete opposite the sort of Copenhaganize type of clothes. (Only because I saw someone wearing a Trilby hat who smiled very nicely at me yesterday - I assume the CC men of Bristol don't go around wearing Trilby's when cycling). It can be yourself.


----------



## Arch (14 May 2009)

Nice idea - plenty of scope on our Saturday ride then! I guess it'll have to be very arty, so as not to just look like a snapshot of people cycling...

I don't have a trilby, so I'll be in Lycra (oh no! a nation cries...)


----------



## Amanda P (14 May 2009)

Not an entry, 'cause it's from last summer, but this sort of thing?


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2009)

Yes - I don't want them just standing beside the bike ... if possible.


----------



## Young Un (14 May 2009)

Hmmm, I feel like dressing up like a hipster, putting some playing cards in my wheel and doing a stopie and getting my mate to take a picture Might be ths weekends task


Steve


----------



## Amanda P (15 May 2009)

What the well-dressed dog walker is riding.






Dog's hair by Bob Martin at Asda.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 May 2009)

This is my mate Paul.


----------



## Fnaar (15 May 2009)

I'm cheatin', cos it's from last September, but this was the Tour of Britain, passing through Morpeth last September, 2 days after severe flooding, and 2 hours before Chazza and Camilla stood in the very same spot, saying "eeer, yurrs, so very sad to see all the water, etc. It's a carbuncle, blah blah etc etc"


----------



## Fnaar (18 May 2009)

As chance would have it, out for a ride yesterday, and i found myself actually on the route of a time trial  Not wanting to get in the way, I stopped to take a few photees... here's 2 of them.
The fellas both look like they're veering uncontrollably across the road owing to a sudden death wish, but in fact they are both about to turn right, into a side road.


----------



## Arch (18 May 2009)

I failed to get any on the ride on Saturday, and half meant to go and and snap something yesterday, but didn't feel great, so just mooched at home instead. So my entry is actually a sort of anti-entry - it's cycling gear, but not in motion at all...

View attachment 2975


----------



## Young Un (18 May 2009)

My two entry's for this Challenge:

The First being a shot taken from the West Midlands Cyclo-Cross League at the Daventry event, and features a Redditch R and P rider named Alan James.

The Second is moi, racing at the Shrewsbury cycling circuit in the Paramount CRC circuit races.


----------



## Amanda P (18 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I failed to get any on the ride on Saturday, and half meant to go and and snap something yesterday, but didn't feel great, so just mooched at home instead. So my entry is actually a sort of anti-entry - it's cycling gear, but not in motion at all...
> 
> View attachment 2975



That's two "ironic" entries in one, if you include Mr Ballantine in his natty woolly pully on the front cover of the book. Ballantine is actually doing something though.


----------



## grhm (27 May 2009)

Is this "Cycling in Motion" challenge still open? There's a hill climb challenge in Malvern this Sunday - I'm hoping to have a go and may have to take the camera to snap a few of the other entrants.


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2009)

Yes - still open ... I was going to give it till after the weekend anyway.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2009)

Here's my rather arty one (or rather Aperitif's)B)


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (27 May 2009)

this is one that i took at the moreton TT hope u like it B)


----------



## rich p (27 May 2009)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> this is one that i took at the moreton TT hope u like it B)



That's a good'un


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2009)




----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2009)

rich p said:


> That's a good'un



Nice biceps.

I just saw your entry rich -neat!


----------



## andygates (29 May 2009)

In motion you say? How about this one from today's pro crit in Exeter:


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2009)

There's very little of the casual cyclists... (if we ignore Arch reclined on the bed).

Like the blur in that one Andy...


----------



## grhm (29 May 2009)

Was on a CTC bimble to the pub last night - but couldn't get the camera on my phone to work That would definitely have counted as casual cyclists - although not copenhagenize-type casual.


----------



## Fnaar (29 May 2009)

Bidding to win this coveted prize, here's one of my kids in cycling motion...


----------



## Haitch (29 May 2009)

Fnaar said:


> Bidding to win this coveted prize, here's one of my kids in cycling motion...




Very good photo, Fnaar. 

Track cyclists:


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Very good photo, Fnaar.
> 
> Track cyclists:



Tripod combined with very low exposure, but very long shutter speed?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 May 2009)

I have one of my eldest too, from when she was first learning to ride. Complete with (rather poor) face painting in the style of a Butterfly (apparently). Excuse the extensive motion blur - I was panning with her to get that "movement" feeling, but her head bobbles too when she rides so it's not just the legs that are blurry!  

(f18, 1/13sec @ ISO 100)







... and here's a slightly less blurred one, with a hint of a smile rather than a grimace of concentration/fear! (f16, 1/13 sec @ ISO 100)


----------



## Haitch (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Tripod combined with very low exposure, but very long shutter speed?



Hand held, F4.8, 1/15 second.


Even blurrier but 1/25 second:


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

I salute you then, you must have a very steady hand!


----------



## Haitch (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> I salute you then, you must have a very steady hand!




Or very fast cyclists!


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Or very fast cyclists!



But still, to keep all the railings and lines sharp it must have taken quite a good steady hand. I'm giving you credit here, take it


----------



## Amanda P (29 May 2009)

None of them taken specifically for this round, but posted for your enjoyment anyway...


----------



## zimzum42 (30 May 2009)




----------



## grhm (1 Jun 2009)

Shame you could have shot that with the croc looking like its sat on the saddle. I'm liking the way the frame and the pool colors completment each other.

Oh and due to major car issues and other family priorities, I failed to get out this week end to snap some cycling in motion - so no entry from me


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2009)

Is this competition ever going to end? It started so long ago I don't even remember who set it


----------



## grhm (1 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> Is this competition ever going to end? It started so long ago I don't even remember who set it



It was set by summerdays, who said (back on page 97?) she'd judge after the weekend. I suspect a verdict soon - possibly timed to be the 1000th post.


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> Shame you could have shot that with the croc looking like its sat on the saddle. I'm liking the way the frame and the pool colors completment each other.


Good excuse for another spin to Malaysia!!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2009)

Could you not get a shot with the bike in the crocs mouth? 

Nice bike BTW


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2009)

Origamist said:


>





Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I have one of my eldest too, from when she was first learning to ride. Complete with (rather poor) face painting in the style of a Butterfly (apparently). Excuse the extensive motion blur - I was panning with her to get that "movement" feeling, but her head bobbles too when she rides so it's not just the legs that are blurry!



These were my two favourites from the competition.... and in the end I loved the colouring and position of the cyclist in Origamist's photograph. So congrats to Origamist


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2009)

Took some myself of people out enjoying themselves:






















But failed to spot the gentleman I sometimes see riding around sedately in his jacket.


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> These were my two favourites from the competition.... and in the end I loved the colouring and position of the cyclist in Origamist's photograph. So congrats to Origamist



Thank you SD - the cyclist was Bradley Wiggins, TdF Prologue, 2007...


----------



## grhm (2 Jun 2009)

So, Origamist, what's the new challenge?


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2009)

Origamist said:


> Thank you SD - the cyclist was Bradley Wiggins, TdF Prologue, 2007...



B)
They're supposed to be new photos.

Oh well, never mind


----------



## Origamist (2 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> They're supposed to be new photos.
> 
> Oh well, never mind



I didn't know the rules, but that's no excuse. I'm going to do the honourable thing and renounce my shortly-held title of CC's action snapper, 2009.... 

*Sh4rkyBloke *can choose the next challenge!


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2009)

Origamist said:


> I didn't know the rules, but that's no excuse. I'm going to do the honourable thing and renounce my shortly-held title of CC's action snapper, 2009....
> 
> *Sh4rkyBloke *can choose the next challenge!



No, no Origamist. It matters not a jot. You set it.


----------



## grhm (2 Jun 2009)

Plus Sh4rkyBloke's photo probably contravenes the same forgotten 'new photo' rule.



Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I have one of my eldest too, *from when she was first learning to ride*



I reckon you still ought to hold the "Action Snapper" title and set the next challenge.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Jun 2009)

grhm said:


> Plus Sh4rkyBloke's photo probably contravenes the same forgotten 'new photo' rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you still ought to hold the "Action Snapper" title and set the next challenge.


Ooops, only just seen this... 

I may indeed have contravened some unwritten law about the newness (or not) of photos for the thread... but mine was taken when my eldest was about 4.5, she's now 5.25... is that recent enough? 

But as I didn't actually win (got an honourable mention, by all accounts - thank you) I think it's only right and proper that Origamist choose the next topic.




saves me having to think of something too!!


----------



## Arch (11 Jun 2009)

Something, anything, before Saturday would be good, in case I get a chance on my Saturday ride...

Meanwhile, I've come up with another theme, so I have to win soon...


----------



## Origamist (11 Jun 2009)

OK - the theme is "cycling caps". Make of that, what you will...!


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2009)

Ohh I quite like that ... whether I still do when I try to get a photo remains to be seen...


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jun 2009)

Does my fluorescent orange hat, modelled here by Lucy Locket, count? I bought it for cycling...


----------



## grhm (11 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Does my fluorescent orange hat, modelled here by Lucy Locket, count? I bought it for cycling...



Only if we can see you wearing it


----------



## Arch (11 Jun 2009)

right, caps...

I bet no-one turns up on Saturday wearing one!


----------



## WindyRob (11 Jun 2009)

any dutch ones?


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2009)

Here's me wearing a Peugeot one with the peak at a rakish angle!


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2009)

A bit contrived, and could have done with longer to pose it, but Soltydog would have been left with no blood in his arm...

View attachment 3216


The sculture is the "Fisher of Dreams" on th York Selby Bike path, and old railway line - he sits on the bridge over the Ouse, catching a steam train, with his enormous bike lying behind him, and an enormous wire frame dog having a piddle on it.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2009)

OK - I did the Bristol's Biggest Bike ride on sunday and saw this one:


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2009)

Moi - 05:20 Sunday morning - to cap it all - the Solstice...


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2009)

What's occurring Origamist?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

You and I haven't won rich...I scream cone - in the hope that he hears this!


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2009)

Perhaps he's too busy making sunhats out of newspaper


----------



## Origamist (2 Jul 2009)

I declare Summerdays the winner.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

It's a cone!


----------



## Origamist (2 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> It's a cone!



You were 3rd, beaten into 2nd by the dog pic. If you had obscured more of your face with the peak, you could have snatched 2nd...!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

Full obscurity would have sealed it - don't tell me!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2009)

Thank you ... though it was a snatched moment on the bike. I need some time to think of another challenge ... give me an hour or so and see if I come up with anything.


----------



## snakehips (2 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> ... give me an hour or so and see if I come up with anything.


How about photo of a deer in a pond standing on its hind legs eating from a tree.


----------



## Davidc (2 Jul 2009)

And I'd never realised that kangaroos evolved from deer!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2009)

Hmm ... now if the deer had been riding a bike... well it would be a clear winner - anyway going to tell us any more about the photo? Were you watching it for a while?


----------



## snakehips (2 Jul 2009)

summerdays said:


> Hmm ... now if the deer had been riding a bike... well it would be a clear winner - anyway going to tell us any more about the photo? Were you watching it for a while?



I just saw the deer in the water and thought 'that looks nice' , 'photo opportunity'. It stood up as I aimed the camera. I didn't realise until I uploaded the photo that the head had disappeared behind the leaves , or indeed how similar a deer looks to a kangaroo from that angle.


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jul 2009)

Look! A headless deer!


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Look! A headless deer!



Does that mean it's got no eyes then....?


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> Does that mean it's got no eyes then....?


And it isn't moving, so it's "still no eye deer"


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

Fnaar said:


> And it isn't moving, so it's "still no eye deer"



Doe!


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2009)

For once, Aperitif, could you not just buck the trend. 


and now I am off for a walk in the rain, dear


----------



## Hover Fly (3 Jul 2009)

Yes, let the terrible puns lie fallow for year.


----------



## Hover Fly (3 Jul 2009)

Before I get Sika them.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

A headless deer? 
An eer


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

'kin elk!


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 'kin elk!



No that's his brother


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

Seeing an animal mistakenly trying to walk like that in water is simply staggering...


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jul 2009)

oh deer


----------



## Bokonon (3 Jul 2009)

Can you please rein in these puns before anyone takes them to hart and let Summerdays be herd with the next subject?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Jul 2009)

More puns in a thread... so what's gnu?


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Can you please rein in these puns before anyone takes them to hart and let Summerdays be herd with the next subject?



I know, too many puns really don't cervus very well..

(latin punning, beat that!)


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

A mass punning


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

Can I have a stab at, mater?


----------



## summerdays (3 Jul 2009)

Well I have thought ... and I've heard that there are lots more cyclists out there on the roads... (may be not in your area) so I would like photographs that show what cycling is like where you live. 

This could be a busy street scene with lots of cyclists or a lone cyclist on an empty road, and to start it off I have some of my youngest kid's bike shed this week (well part of it) - not normally quite this full.

















OK? A couple of weeks say to get them?


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jul 2009)

Summerdays, I'd love the originals of those pics for my bikeability article for the CycleChat magazine, if you have them in higher resolution?


----------



## Amanda P (7 Jul 2009)

What cycling is like where I live...







A Moultoneers ride (very exclusive this one) in the Moors.






A lone ride up the Castle Howard avenue. Leafy vistas, empty roads....






A Yorkies' ride. More leafy vistas, not-quite-so-empty roads.


----------



## Arch (7 Jul 2009)

I went out to get some on Saturday, but didn't get anything that really summed it up, so I'm going to try and grab some commuter images this week...

I tried to get a woman on a brompton passing the minster, but thanks to the digital delay, only succeeded in catching the back of her back wheel...


----------



## snakehips (9 Jul 2009)

What cycling is like where I live ................


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2009)

Well spotted snake - I like that.


----------



## addman100 (10 Jul 2009)

coed y brenin


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2009)

Sorry I forgot about this thread... you have until later today to submit entries before my final judgement....


----------



## snakehips (14 Aug 2009)

summerdays said:


> Sorry I forgot about this thread... you have until later today to submit entries before my final judgement....



Looks like everybody else forgot about it as well ..... I don't think there will be much of a last minute rush !

Snake

 Cycling Items


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2009)

Yes but I thought I would give it a sort of 12 hour notice of closing just in case anyone had been sitting on any photos they wished to submit.


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2009)

yes, sorry, I went out to take some pics but they all looked a bit ordinary on reflection. Which is sort of what I wanted, since cycling is quite ordinary in York, but nothing was a very special photo. And I kept forgetting to try and snap some commuters.

I don't suppose it can wait until after the cycling festival at the weekend?B)


----------



## summerdays (14 Aug 2009)

I suppose it could if there were definitely more photos ...


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2009)

I'll be working, but I'll take my camera...

Just thinking, the weekend might give more people a chance to regain their impetus....


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2009)

No offence but I think it lost impetus some time ago


----------



## Arch (14 Aug 2009)

rich p said:


> No offence but I think it lost impetus some time ago



Funny, that's just what I said to my supervisor about 5 hours ago about my PhD.


----------



## summerdays (17 Aug 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> What cycling is like where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I declare Uncle Phil the winner with a selection of photos showing a couple of people, and empty road and a group. So Uncle Phil to choose the next one and hopefully people will find it more interesting than this one.


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2009)

summerdays said:


> So Uncle Phil to choose the next one and hopefully people will find it more interesting than this one.



Well done Uncle Phil, it was an interesting challenge - I had a few shots in mind but forgot


----------



## Arch (18 Aug 2009)

I did take my camera at the weekend, but a) was too busy working to take any snaps and B) the batteries ran out the one time I did turn the camera on....


----------



## Amanda P (1 Nov 2009)

Right chaps. I've had a think and here's the new challenge.

Given that it's now Winter and dark nearly all the time, how about some night photography?

This may be more of a Challenge than some of the previous ones, particularly for those with not-very-posh cameras, but you can still have a go - after all, it's digital, and mistakes cost nothing.

I'd like to see floodlit buildings or fountains or whatever, time-exposure photos of moving traffic or bikes, that sort of thing. But it has to have been taken at night, or at least in less than broad daylight, and this should be evident from the nature of the photo. And there ought to be bikes or cycling involved in some way, however peripheral.

You will probably need to find a tripod or beanbag. A sock filled with sand or gravel works quite well, too (see, it doesn't have to be totally hi-tech).

You have until the end of November, but please submit entries as soon as you have them, otherwise we'll all forget about it. Again.


----------



## MockCyclist (1 Nov 2009)

Oh.. Am I too late to the party with this ?




[_Open Image_] [Hosted by PhotoGalaxy.com]


----------



## Arch (1 Nov 2009)

MockCyclist said:


> Oh.. Am I too late to the party with this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a big auger!

Ah, you'll have to get a night pic now...


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2009)

La lune!

Dormer view or dormez vous!


----------



## Landslide (1 Nov 2009)

Eagle-eyed observers may be able to spot TheDoctor and Radius...


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

Bump!

Keep 'em coming folks - and don't forget to take your camera out at the weekend.. or in the evening.. or in the evenings at the weekend....

Just take your camera, whatever.

Oh, yes, and what I came here to say: cycling photographers my be interested in the CityCycling photo competition.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Oh, yes, and what I came here to say: cycling photographers my be interested in the CityCycling photo competition.


Hmmm... you want me to send my photos to you... but also want me to pay for the privilege? Thanks, but no thanks.

Never seen photo competitions charge people to enter... or have I just missed these sorts of things?


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Hmmm... you want me to send my photos to you... but also want me to pay for the privilege? Thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Never seen photo competitions charge people to enter... or have I just missed these sorts of things?



Hey - it's not me, it's CityCycling, nothing to do with me.

But I would point out that CityCycling is pretty much a one-man, spare-time publication. There'd be no prizes if there were no fees. If you don't like it, don't enter. Rather like a raffle, really.

Our own Photo Challenge remains free to enter. But if you win, the prize is only the approbation of your fellow forummers, and the responsibility of choosing and judging the next round.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

How about this one?

View attachment 4681


The link to cycling?.. errr..... the kid is outlining a Penny Farthing?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Hey - it's not me, it's CityCycling, nothing to do with me.


Sorry, UP... didn't mean to sound like I was having a pop at you.. it was aimed at the folk running the comp... should have made that clearer!


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

No worries. I'm not that easily offended. I knew what you meant, but I thought I'd make it crystal for the benefit of less rapid readers.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> But I would point out that CityCycling is pretty much a one-man, spare-time publication. There'd be no prizes if there were no fees. If you don't like it, don't enter. Rather like a raffle, really.


 Lol - yeah, suppose so... except that in a raffle all you have to do is wait until someone draws a ticket out... no blood/sweat/tears on your own part for taking part.

If people are happy to pay to enter then good luck to them.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

Now about my photo.... rather too tenuous?


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> no blood/sweat/tears on your own part for taking part.



I don't find taking photographs occasions any of those secretions... 

And, while I don't want to forestall any end-of-the-month judging decisions... yes, it's too tenuous. It is a Cycling photo challenge, after all. One has to keep up traditions. (Especially those instigated by Bonj).


----------



## blackpuddinonnabike (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Hey - it's not me, it's CityCycling, nothing to do with me.
> 
> But I would point out that CityCycling is pretty much a one-man, spare-time publication. There'd be no prizes if there were no fees. If you don't like it, don't enter. Rather like a raffle, really.
> 
> Our own Photo Challenge remains free to enter. But if you win, the prize is only the approbation of your fellow forummers, and the responsibility of choosing and judging the next round.



That would be me! (the 'one-man')

Paying for photo comps isn't entirely unheard of (the place where we've got the competition place - http://www.photographycompetitions.net/ - has quite a lot of paying competitions, and I entered things like the British Wildlife Photography Awards this year, which had an entry fee). That said, I can understand it putting a lot of people off. But that's the choice, not forcing anyone to enter. 

It was just something we (me and one of my work colleagues) thought we'd try - if it doesn't work it doesn't work (we've got details in the T&Cs about refunding entries if there aren't many, or pro rata-ing the prize money down if the amount doesn't quite reach the prize pot total).


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

Ah well, since you're here, can you clear up one small point? 

Can we take it that photos that have been in the CycleChat Cycling Photo Challenge won't be taken to have "recieved awards" - as there is no material reward, even if a photo's "won"?

(And whatever happened to the bamboo trailer idea? Those bamboos are still hanging around if you want 'em...)


----------



## blackpuddinonnabike (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Ah well, since you're here, can you clear up one small point?
> 
> Can we take it that photos that have been in the CycleChat Cycling Photo Challenge won't be taken to have "recieved awards" - as there is no material reward, even if a photo's "won"?
> 
> (And whatever happened to the bamboo trailer idea? Those bamboos are still hanging around if you want 'em...)



Yep, that term is basically there because in a lot of official competitions the organiser will retain the rights to use the image, and might exclude others from doing so for a period (this comp doesn't do that, just grants citycycling a non-exlucive royalty-free licence to use it only with regard to the competition).

And yes! The bamboo - I keep seeing the email and thinking that I need to get back to you and sort it out, and then completely forgetting. I'm away this weekend, but will be at the computer at home on Sunday night doing some other stuff anyway, so I'll drop you a line - I want to recover that idea (and save for servicing the bikes it gives me a winter project).

Anyway, back to your photos!


----------



## blackpuddinonnabike (6 Nov 2009)

And as I'm here...

















I'll stop now. Got loads of these night shots.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Nov 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen (and Bonj), the gauntlet is well and truly down. Those'll take some beating, but I think you can do it.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> No worries. I'm not that easily offended. I knew what you meant, but I thought I'd make it crystal for the benefit of *less rapid readers*.



I'm still on page 2!


----------



## Arch (6 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen (and Bonj), the gauntlet is well and truly down. Those'll take some beating, but I think you can do it.



Blimey, that's some competition... Um, when's the deadline again? I may have to go out in the dark specially!


----------



## Amanda P (9 Nov 2009)

it is, isn't it?

End of November, to give us all time to get some photography in.

<Runs off to buy shares in tripod manufacturers>


----------



## Arch (9 Nov 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> it is, isn't it?
> 
> End of November, to give us all time to get some photography in.
> 
> <Runs off to buy shares in tripod manufacturers>



Thank goodness. Annoyingly I was riding home in the dark yesterday, and I had my camera on me, and I completely forgot to get anything.... Still, I'm commuting home in the dark from now on. Just need to remember to take camera to work...


----------



## Davidc (9 Nov 2009)

I posted this on another thread, but as it was taken for cc use can I recycle it?


----------



## Amanda P (10 Nov 2009)

Erm, yes.

More!


----------



## snakehips (16 Jan 2010)

So who won ?

Snake

 My Library


----------



## snakehips (16 Jan 2010)

So who won ?

Snake

 My Library


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

We need to revive this thread - snow's gone........ task.......anyone.........?????

Nice GREEN pics please as of tomorrow/next week............. no SNOW anywhere.......no archive pics.....


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2010)

We need to revive this thread - snow's gone........ task.......anyone.........?????

Nice GREEN pics please as of tomorrow/next week............. no SNOW anywhere.......no archive pics.....


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2010)

I lost track of what the competition was ... I did try a few night time ones back in ?Nov/Dec ... they came out sort of soft focus (no tripod). Or had we moved onto a different one... I did take some in the snow...


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2010)

I lost track of what the competition was ... I did try a few night time ones back in ?Nov/Dec ... they came out sort of soft focus (no tripod). Or had we moved onto a different one... I did take some in the snow...


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Yes, I kept remembering this thread, but only when miles from a computer, or camera....

I think fossyant's idea is good, let's go for a rather optimistic it's-almost-spring theme.

Of course, I'm just back from a sunny ride, and didn't take my camera.

Deadline? Couple of weeks?


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Yes, I kept remembering this thread, but only when miles from a computer, or camera....

I think fossyant's idea is good, let's go for a rather optimistic it's-almost-spring theme.

Of course, I'm just back from a sunny ride, and didn't take my camera.

Deadline? Couple of weeks?


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2010)

Ok, how about green, positive outlook signs of spring, new pics including bike(?) and deadline of Sunday 31st at 7pm, Fossy as judge.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2010)

Ok, how about green, positive outlook signs of spring, new pics including bike(?) and deadline of Sunday 31st at 7pm, Fossy as judge.


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Sounds good!

But I think a special mention should go to David's pic of the reflectors, even if it got waylaid a bit. Nice effect!


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Sounds good!

But I think a special mention should go to David's pic of the reflectors, even if it got waylaid a bit. Nice effect!


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2010)

You're right, that was a worthy effort. Fossy and David can have a fight to see who's the judge.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2010)

You're right, that was a worthy effort. Fossy and David can have a fight to see who's the judge.


----------



## Amanda P (18 Jan 2010)

It was my competition this time; night shots with a bikes/cycling connection, to be judged end of November.

Landers wins, because I like the swirling colours and the fact that we have only his word for it that there are any bikes in it!

BlackPudding comes a very close second.

OK. Carry on. Fossy judging signs of spring it is.


----------



## Amanda P (18 Jan 2010)

It was my competition this time; night shots with a bikes/cycling connection, to be judged end of November.

Landers wins, because I like the swirling colours and the fact that we have only his word for it that there are any bikes in it!

BlackPudding comes a very close second.

OK. Carry on. Fossy judging signs of spring it is.


----------



## Amanda P (18 Jan 2010)

It was my competition this time; night shots with a bikes/cycling connection, to be judged end of November.

Landers wins, because I like the swirling colours and the fact that we have only his word for it that there are any bikes in it!

BlackPudding comes a very close second.

OK. Carry on. Fossy judging signs of spring it is.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2010)

We could have a joint decision between David and I....

Hm, Our snow drops aren't out yet......


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2010)

We could have a joint decision between David and I....

Hm, Our snow drops aren't out yet......


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2010)

We could have a joint decision between David and I....

Hm, Our snow drops aren't out yet......


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

Tentative entry. Not many signs of spring on my ride today but the cafe owner had picked these catkin buds as a table decoration.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2010)

What was the vase made out of... and did you have to go out and reposition the bike to get the two in shot?


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> What was the vase made out of... and did you have to go out and reposition the bike to get the two in shot?



No, I didn't have a lock with me so I propped the bike outside the window!

Interestingly the cafe does a sideline in tat and antiques and the vase was a rather nice old tin of Spanish tomato puree! They sell quite a lot of old point of sale stuff too.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> No, I didn't have a lock with me so I propped the bike outside the window!
> 
> Interestingly the cafe does a sideline in tat and antiques and the vase was a rather nice old tin of Spanish tomato puree! They sell quite a lot of old point of sale stuff too.



Great Scott!
You didn't get sold while you were sitting in there did you rich?


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Great Scott!
> You didn't get sold while you were sitting in there did you rich?



Didn't even reach the reserve


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> Didn't even reach the reserve



They should have felt the quality, never mind the width.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> They should have felt the quality, never mind the width.



There were 3 female couples in the cafe and I overhead one middle-aged couple's awfully posh you-couldn't-write-it conversation;

No.1 " She said I needed to do more exercise"

No.2 "Really?"

No.1 " Yes, and I told her I must have walked 4 miles visiting every department on every floor of John Lewis"


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

Did you volunteer your services as a fitness guru perchance?


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

She recommended the crayfish salad which was obviously flirting but we didn't discuss further exercise


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

She would have preferred your crabs - you should have taken advantage by operating a pincer movement.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2010)

Crab, crayfish.....

After the salad we thought we'd meet at a seaside town and have something unusual to eat.

Jelly, Deal, was my suggestion!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> Crab, crayfish.....
> 
> After the salad we thought we'd meet at a seaside town and have something unusual to eat.
> 
> Jelly, Deal, was my suggestion!



Man! You were really pudding on the style.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2010)

Bump - you've got till Sunday evening, or there abouts.....


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Bump - you've got till Sunday evening, or there abouts.....



It was verging on sunny when I rode in this morning, and I brought my camera, and looked the whole way in for a single bulb coming up or bud on a tree, but saw nothing. I'll have to try again tomorrow - more chance on the nature reserve I think...


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2010)

Its been really dull and I haven't seen any signs of spring - other than what seemed to be a large number of cyclists out today. I think they are predicting the weather to be OK ish at the weekend.


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jan 2010)

I've _heard_ some signs of spring: song thrushes, dunnocks and robins have all started singing. Also pigeons, although they don't really sing.

But unless I can catch one in the act of visibly singing, it's difficult to illustrate.

...unless an mp3 is an acceptable entry...?


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've _heard_ some signs of spring: song thrushes, dunnocks and robins have all started singing. Also pigeons, although they don't really sing.
> 
> But unless I can catch one in the act of visibly singing, it's difficult to illustrate.
> 
> ...unless an mp3 is an acceptable entry...?



And the bike bit... will you have a squeaky brake or a rusty chain noise


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> And the bike bit... will you have a squeaky brake or a *rusty chain noise*





I very much doubt it. That's more my line!

I think pigeons sing, but in a Rex Harrison sort of way...


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jan 2010)

Would a photograph of the bird droppings on the bike that's kept in the polytunnel do?


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2010)

Well, I looked and looked for a good bud or growing green shoot, but the reserve (at least the main pathway), is still fairly asleep. So here are a pair of Maximuses (Maximi?) basking in some glorious sun...

View attachment 5468


If I go out tomorrow and get anything better, I'll enter that instead....


----------



## Amanda P (1 Feb 2010)

I took a nice picture on Saturday, but the memory card is scrambled again! If/when it's recovered, I'll post it.


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2010)

Sorry not seen many signs of spring - this is in my garden.... I borrowed a bike belonging to my son.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2010)

Similarly, summerdays, our first snowdrop but with a full-size bike!


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2010)

At least your snowdrops have opened!!!


----------



## snakehips (1 Feb 2010)

Wow , it's going to be tough choosing between the various bike with snowdrop photos , I wouldn't want that responsibility !
I went out for a walk with the camera today , the only sign of Spring I saw was a woman sitting outdoors reading a book in her lunch break. Not really the right sort of subject for this forum.

Snake

 My Library


----------



## Amanda P (2 Feb 2010)

Well, I found a sign of spring. 






No bikes included, but I've just checked the original brief, and it was "...including bikes (?)". So perhaps this will be allowed. And if not, hopefully you'll be encouraged anyway by the sign of green shoots.

While I'm here, I thought I'd show you these, from the Wolds on Saturday.
Walking in the sner (as they call it in South Yorks).

Scarborough Castle


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2010)

The Winner..............................

Rich P - two submissions and probably the first with some snowdrops out - ours are still asleep........ Like the second snowdrop photo


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2010)

In some ways that part of the photo challenge was a bit hard on those hard northern types... I remember seeing some fact about the rate that spring marches (crawls would almost be more appropriate) from the tip of Cornwall northward to the top of Scotland. That must make it hard to find signs of spring for those folk.


----------



## Arch (2 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> In some ways that part of the photo challenge was a bit hard on those hard northern types... I remember seeing some fact about the rate that spring marches (crawls would almost be more appropriate) from the tip of Cornwall northward to the top of Scotland. That must make it hard to find signs of spring for those folk.



At about a third of a mile an hour, I gather...


----------



## scots_lass (2 Feb 2010)

As far as the growing season goes, there is probably about 4 weeks difference between Cornwall and the north of Scotland.


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2010)

Fame at last, although the lack of other entrants reduces the glory somewhat!!

Okay, this time I want a piccie of the bike and an interesting or clever shot with a door or a gate in it. Best portal shot wins on Sunday Feb 14th at 7pm.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2010)

Stopped this morning to put on my waterproof trousers and noticed these flowers next to my bike ... not quite signs of spring I was hoping that there would be a gate in the photo when I read the new comp but no there isn't.


----------



## Arch (3 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> Fame at last, although the lack of other entrants reduces the glory somewhat!!
> 
> Okay, this time I want a piccie of the bike and an interesting or clever shot with a door or a gate in it. Best portal shot wins on Sunday Feb 14th at 7pm.



Oooh, excellent, York's heaving with doors.... oh, and... ah. Yes, clever... No, I'm not telling...

Oh, and I spotted one tiny patch of snowdrops in bud at the centre this morning...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2010)

I just had a look at the pics of my bikes in my profile and two have got doors in and one a gate...problem is they're not clever or interesting.

_*puts on thinking cap*_


----------



## Kirstie (3 Feb 2010)

This aint going to win but it's my bike as seen through the door of my tent when I was cooking dinner on tour last summer - near Newtonmore in the highlands.


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2010)

Ok, two entries here, and I have more ideas, if I can organise myself in the week...

This is really a bit dull, but I'm showing off...






This is a bit more crytic. Lock gates are gates, aren't they?


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2010)

Kirstie, I like it!

Arch - very lateral thinking too!

Come on some of you other snappers


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2010)

Oh ... good idea Arch ... am I allowed to copy the lock gates idea ... I might be going past some tomorrow ... still trying to work out my route, though it might have to be on the way back depending on how late/lost I am.


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> Oh ... good idea Arch ... am I allowed to copy the lock gates idea ... I might be going past some tomorrow ... still trying to work out my route, though it might have to be on the way back depending on how late/lost I am.



Copy away, SD. 

Lock gates, open gates, who cares


----------



## Amanda P (8 Feb 2010)

One of the arches at Castle Howard:





The gateway to my bike/log shed:





A gateway to the Underworld, perhaps?


----------



## Amanda P (8 Feb 2010)

I may actually take some just for the comp if I get a chance...


----------



## Fnaar (8 Feb 2010)

Bike #2 at entrance to Alnwick Castle


----------



## Amanda P (8 Feb 2010)

Oh yes!:






The writing above the rustic door says (in Norwegian) Lista Bird Observatory.

We had just cycled there from York-ish.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2010)

I clean forgot about the comp, plus forgot something so had to take a detour to the office to pick up a spare meant that I missed the lock gates. Hmm ... suddenly thought of an enormous arch I went past that way ... hmm maybe have to take that route again.


----------



## Arch (8 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> I clean forgot about the comp, plus forgot something so had to take a detour to the office to pick up a spare meant that I missed the lock gates. Hmm ... suddenly thought of *an enormous arch* I went past that way ... hmm maybe have to take that route again.



 Do you mind! I'm losing weight, actually, I'll have you know...



I'm hoping to get a couple more during the week...


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2010)

Here is one I took yesterday but couldn't work out a good angle to get a full view of the lock gates in - as it was I had to use gaps in the traffic to stand in the road to get the photo.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Oh yes!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be List o' Birds, Phil?
Is your wife still there?


----------



## Amanda P (10 Feb 2010)

She did make it home (although her bike only arrived a three days after she did).

Is it only me that can't see the picture, in my last post, by the way?


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> She did make it home (although her bike only arrived a three days after she did).
> 
> Is it only me that can't see the picture, in my last post, by the way?



I couldn't see it so I looked at your crazyguy pic and when I came back to CC it was on there. It's reverted to a red cross again now though. Weird!

Edit:
It's reappeared!


----------



## Amanda P (10 Feb 2010)

I can see it too!


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2010)

Ok today I managed a quick stop by an arch (well 2 but didn't really like the photo I took of the other one, so here is the arch/gate photo:





Note the shadow's in the photo - implication that it is slightly sunny... the next two photos were taken very shortly afterwards:









The second photo is looking back to the spot where the arches where.


----------



## trustysteed (10 Feb 2010)

where is that summerdays?


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2010)

On the A4 Bath Road by the HTV buildings... or St Philips Causeway is just to the left of the photo.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

The competition is stiffer this time. 4 days of snapping to go.


----------



## Kirstie (10 Feb 2010)

Here is a photo of the 'MTB gate game' in action. The challenge is to climb over the gate without losing contact with your bike!


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> On the A4 Bath Road by the HTV buildings... or St Philips Causeway is just to the left of the photo.



I thought I recognised it. If you are travelling out of Bristol, just before the fork of Bath Road and Eagle Road, is Kensington Park Road, where I lived for a while many decades ago.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

Kirstie said:


> Here is a photo of the 'MTB gate game' in action. The challenge is to climb over the gate without losing contact with your bike!



Brilliant - is there one of you doing it Kirstie?


----------



## Kirstie (10 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> Brilliant - is there one of you doing it Kirstie?



No I couldn't do it I am too short and my bike was too small!

This is what happens when it goes wrong (I'm in the background)


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

having seen you riding over that log I'm sure you could have perched on the top bar and leapt over the gate like a Red Indian stunt rider


----------



## Kirstie (10 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> having seen you riding over that log I'm sure you could have perched on the top bar and leapt over the gate like a Red Indian stunt rider



Which log would that be richp? I've done a fair few logs in my time (and ridden over bits of wood arf arf)


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2010)

Kirstie said:


> Which log would that be richp? I've done a fair few logs in my time (and ridden over bits of wood arf arf)



I remember seeing a picture you posted of you (younger and more reckless?) riding over a log with a fair drop.


----------



## Kirstie (10 Feb 2010)

Oh I think I know the one. Yes, definitely younger and more reckless!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Feb 2010)

Well rather than another picture of one of my old hacks I thought I'd use one of my boy's bike next to some old Dors.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2010)

Ok - I keep seeing gates everywhere - so here's today's one:





and from another angle:


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well rather than another picture of one of my old hacks I thought I'd use one of my boy's bike next to some old Dors.



I can't see that for some reason 3BM. Is it me?

We should really have a picture of a Dawes which would cover both bases


----------



## Aperitif (12 Feb 2010)

Here's one to stir the cockles! Taken by mikee - not me, on the "Park and Ride" ride in Autumn last year...sorry about the CycleChat ped. in shot!


----------



## Arch (13 Feb 2010)

OK, may I enter another 3?

A couple from Walmgate Bar:






I had to take this next one when the traffic light phase was right, as I was blocking the path a bit!






And another 'gate' local to me...


----------



## arallsopp (13 Feb 2010)

Incredible!

Arch, when I was 13, I went to York with my school. We had a set of questions to keep us busy around town, one of which was 'who or what is the whip ma whop ma gate'. I got everything except that one, and went home disappointed.

5 years later (swot that I was) I got invited back as a prefect. 12 kids in my care, and again the question, 'who or what is the whip ma whop ma gate'?

The poor lad who asked me had everything else right, but I had to feign honour and say it wouldn't be fair to tell him.

Now, mid thirties, and I finally find out. 
That has been bugging me for the best part of a quarter century!


----------



## Arch (14 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Incredible!
> 
> Arch, when I was 13, I went to York with my school. We had a set of questions to keep us busy around town, one of which was 'who or what is the whip ma whop ma gate'. I got everything except that one, and went home disappointed.
> 
> ...



These days, you'd just google from your iphone...

Glad to be of service! It's a tiny street, I think they say it's the longest name and the shortest street in York. It changes name about 10 yards to the right, and ends at a T junction about 2 yards to the left. Legend has it, it was where you brought your wife to flog her if she misbehaved, but I don't know how true that is...

Anyway, I shouldn't be talking to you. I read the book from cover to cover last night and it's given me ideas I may come to regret, and it's all your fault....


----------



## Amanda P (15 Feb 2010)




----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2010)

Right - entries closed and Judge Dread is in his chambers. Expect an annoincement after my mid afternoon nap.


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


>



'Ere! She's riding my bike!


----------



## Amanda P (15 Feb 2010)

Yes, but it doesn't look so good by the front door of _your _gaff, does it?


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Yes, but it doesn't look so good by the front door of _your _gaff, does it?



<affronted>

I'm fairly sure that's not your garden gate!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> I read the book from cover to cover last night and it's given me ideas I may come to regret, and it's all your fault....



LOL. I deny it. Group effort of the forums, and conspiracy to self harm. You can't pin this on me. 

Anyway... aren't you on another thread going on about how comfortable and safe a recumbent trike is, and how that third wheel doesn't really drag... To really qualify that kind of statement, we demand proof.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2010)

It's a tough decision but narrowed down slightly by the 'taken especially for the comp' rule. 
Uncle Phil had some good un's and I liked Kisrtie's from the tent view but in a close contest Arch has just pipped Summerdays for the lock gate picture.


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2010)

Woohooo! I won something!

Hmmm, theme... I've thought of dozens over rides on the past few months, and can I think of any?

<pause>

Ok, here's one, and I'm sorry for the non-seasonal theme, if I'd set it in autumn it would be more relevant...

The theme is:

Decay.

It can be rust or mould or compost or, well, anything that qualifies as decaying. It could even be a decaying bike, or just a bike next to something decaying. Plenty of artistic scope I think.

Two weeks?


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2010)

Congrats Arch. Ooo I know where there used to be an abandoned bike (and I'm due to be working there next week - bet it will have been moved) ... has it a bike theme or decay in general...?


----------



## Kirstie (15 Feb 2010)

FIX


----------



## Arch (15 Feb 2010)

Kirstie said:


> FIX



I liked your tent pic, although it confused me for a bit, I assumed the bike was very close outside, which made the perspective all funny....

Summerdays, interpret 'decay' however you like, but there must be a bike or bit of bike in there somewhere. The bike may be decaying, or just posing in shot...


----------



## arallsopp (16 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Interpret 'decay' however you like, but there must be a bike or bit of bike in there somewhere.



Someone say D.K.?


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2010)

DK NY (not my own work...)


----------



## Arch (16 Feb 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> DK NY (not my own work...)



Argh, my eyes! my eyes!

That's awful.

Hmmmm, DK, very clever.... Not sure if I'll allow it.... Or maybe I will. Blimey this judging thing is difficult!


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Argh, my eyes! my eyes!
> 
> That's awful.
> 
> Hmmmm, DK, very clever.... Not sure if I'll allow it.... Or maybe I will. Blimey this judging thing is difficult!



Contemporary photos, Arch


----------



## snakehips (17 Feb 2010)

Decay , rats , pity I can't use this pic , I took it over a year ago but I'll post it anyway.






And I can't go back and take another photo because somebady has cleared it away now.

Snake

 My Library


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2010)

That beats any bike in poor condition I have seen!!! Do you think it was dumped in that state?


----------



## snakehips (17 Feb 2010)

summerdays said:


> Do you think it was dumped in that state?



I believe it was left there in rather better condition. IIRC there was the merest hint of a lock and chain. 

Snake


----------



## Amanda P (1 Mar 2010)

Entry herewith:







This illustrates the full horror of what happens to a commuting bike used every day in the depths of a salty winter.

A little macrophotography this lunchtime. Or is that photomacrography...? Phytochromatoxicity....? Togomactophactology....


----------



## longers (1 Mar 2010)

Does a bit of rust on spokes and the dead bits of last years Clematis growth count for this challenge?


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2010)

OK I spotted a bike being ridden at school today ... complete death trap... he had zero working brakes... I did manage to get his front brake working for him ... but didn't do anything with the back brake... and I could of done with having some lube on me.... so this bike was ridden to school this morning...






and a close up of the chain/back brake (well location of):






What parent lets their kid ride to school on a bike with no brakes.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Mar 2010)

Taken on Whitby beach.... clearly this bike had seen some ocean action in its recent life!!

View attachment 5761





Love the colour of that chain, Summerdays!!! I'd make a concerted effort to try and contact that kid's parents to let them know what a deathtrap the bike is!


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2010)

Oh I like that one ... especially with the pebbles and stones as a background.


----------



## Arch (2 Mar 2010)

Well, I think the deadline whooshed by a while ago, so I must choose...

Sh4rkyBloke gets it. I love the juxtaposition of man made and natural, and I'm a sucker for the seaside. 

I liked the others too, it was hard to choose. Honorary mentions for all.

Sh4rky, over to you for a subject.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

Well Sh4rkyBloke... I'm getting desperate for my next fix of supposed to be looking for a photo... (and then not having the camera on me when I see it!!!). What's it to be?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Mar 2010)

Oh cripes... never dreamed I'd win! 

I'd like to thnk my Wife and children for all their support throughout my Photography career, my Parents for their knowledge and wisdom, and Jessops for the camera.... blah blah blah. 

Right then... a theme..... a theme, my kingdom for a theme....

I'm going to trawl back through this thread for some inspiration and get back to you soonish...

TTFN.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Mar 2010)

Struggling... and noticed that there are 120 pages already in this thread so didn't go back through them all.

However, I did stumble on a page where Arch said she had taken some photos, but then on reflection didn't think they were good enough to be entered (or something similar)... so, using that as inspiration (and apologies if this theme has already been done previously!)...

"*Reflections involving bikes*" is the theme. 

Interpret it how you like, and closing date is 2 weeks from today (but I'll probably need a reminder to come back and judge!).

Happy snapping!


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

It has been done before (long time ago) but no reason not to return to it... but should we say we can't resubmit the same photos...? 

Oh... I've thought of a place to get reflections....


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2010)

summerdays said:


> It has been done before (long time ago) but no reason not to return to it... but should we say we can't resubmit the same photos...?
> 
> Oh... I've thought of a place to get reflections....



They have to be new photos summerdays!


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

Mine normally are ... that's what I like about the comp... you then have to spend the next two weeks (months when we forget) looking around for something different when you are on your bike.

Like I say I've thought of somewhere to get reflections... don't know if it will work though - this place didn't even exist last year so it will definitely be new.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2010)

Sometimes people have excellent photos of the right topic. If they say they are old photos, therefore not perhaps eligible for the comp, I would still like to see them.  People could post old photos, but the judging is amongst the new ones. This is my suggestion, but feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Mar 2010)

That sounds eminently reasonable to me, Speicher.

It does make judging a little more complicated, but no-one said it had to be easy...


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2010)

Sounds fine to me... I like seeing photos.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil, it isn't as if every topic results in dozens of photos does it? 

I shall now sit back and wait to be contradicted, and see lots and lots of entries. 

And some from Buggi - reflections of Central America.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Mar 2010)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes people have excellent photos of the right topic. If they say they are old photos, therefore not perhaps eligible for the comp, I would still like to see them.


I like that idea too - perhaps put a note on/above each picture that is *not* eligible, but there as it fits the theme?


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2010)

Here's a couple from my ride this morning


----------



## Fnaar (6 Mar 2010)

Reflection: Taken this afternoon


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2010)

Here's one from last summer on the Downs and an Anish Kapoor structure!


----------



## Kirstie (6 Mar 2010)

Here's one. Not new but it's got a reflection in it!
http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=yxuau5&outx=800&quality=70


----------



## Piemaster (7 Mar 2010)

Ok, some of my (feeble) efforts today
a couple of more conventional shots:
View attachment 5815

View attachment 5816

I had to give the car a quick wash as it was to dirty to reflect anything at first . Might wash the other side tomorrow.

And finally myself 'reflecting' on the ride out . Camera work by Miss Pm.

View attachment 5817


----------



## Arch (7 Mar 2010)

Two from me:






I took loads, to try and get any cyclists nicely framed - they would insist on giving me a decent berth! Also, there's an absolutely humungous bike in there, if you know what you're looking at.

and






I think I missed the cyclist who'd just passed me completely, but there's a bit of my trike in there...


----------



## bottombracket (7 Mar 2010)

Cheating a bit here, obviously not my bike(s) - but I did take the pic - very funny thread!!




​


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2010)

Noticed this as I was driving home with my bike on the roof-rack. Before anyone says anything about health and safety I was driving and Mrs 3BM took the pic, anyway this is my bike doing 70mph on the M40! 

It's more shadow than reflection - same diff though eh?!!


----------



## longers (7 Mar 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's more shadow than reflection - same diff though eh?!!



If you say so - sorry 3BM but I can't see anything 

Your link is showing up and I copied and pasted that but even that came up as a blank page.

Sharkybloke was a very worthy winner of the last one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> If you say so - sorry 3BM but I can't see anything



Don't know what's gone wrong - it shows up fine on my Mac ...

Shows up the work PC too ... ug!


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't know what's gone wrong - it shows up fine on my Mac ...


I see nothing either unless it's a white bike in a snow storm


----------



## bottombracket (7 Mar 2010)

I _suspect_ you were going faster than 70 and have f8cked with the laws of physics - so fast that light could not reach the camera? (i'm NOT a physicist) ;-)


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Mar 2010)

Here's my effort ... if you look closely theres 3 reflections


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2010)

Ok made it to the place I wanted to go to today and took quite a few ... I will start with this:





and





Took loads ... trying to play with the reflections.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2010)

Very good, SD. I like them pics!

Bristol's Got Talent!!


----------



## longers (13 Mar 2010)

They are excellent Summerdays.

Bristol has indeed got talent and there's been some very good photo's already for this challenge.

I can now see 3BM's shadow and like that too.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2010)

Thank you. One more from there:





Its in the gardens at Royal Fort House (Bristol Uni), I think it was installed last year - I saw it on Jan 1st this year when a group of friends did our annual trip down to see the photo exhibition at the museum.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Mar 2010)

Taken whilst I was having a spin in Auntie Helens Trice


----------



## Aperitif (14 Mar 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Noticed this as I was driving home with my bike on the roof-rack. Before anyone says anything about health and safety I was driving and Mrs 3BM took the pic, anyway this is my bike doing 70mph on the M40!
> 
> It's more shadow than reflection - same diff though eh?!!




Nice photo!


----------



## summerdays (14 Mar 2010)

And a very subtle one:


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Mar 2010)

I'd almost forgotten about this thread... not too many entrants, but I've judged what has been posted so far and have a winner in mind...

However, my mind could easily be changed by a super entry yet to arrive.... is it worth leaving it open over the weekend .. what do people think?


----------



## Arch (27 Mar 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I'd almost forgotten about this thread... not too many entrants, but I've judged what has been posted so far and have a winner in mind...
> 
> However, my mind could easily be changed by a super entry yet to arrive.... is it worth leaving it open over the weekend .. what do people think?



Might as well, give it another day or two.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2010)

I think this has been forgotten about again...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Apr 2010)

summerdays said:


> I think this has been forgotten about again...


Ooops, thou art indeed correct! 

Right then, as no further entries were received I shall deem my original choice to be the final one....

The winner is....


*Fnaar *for his picture of the cycling glasses on the ground. Simple but effective. Special mention to Summerdays for the lovely shots using the multiple mirror sculture(s).

Over to you Fnaar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Apr 2010)

Fix! 




well done Fnaar 

Go on, do an in the style of Robert Mapplethorpe - should get some interesting although NSFW pics!


----------



## Fnaar (18 Apr 2010)

Cool! Been away for a few days... hadn't spotted this 
I'd like to thank my parents, my agent and my etc etc

Will get back to y'all later today with a theme.... 



Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Ooops, thou art indeed correct!
> 
> Right then, as no further entries were received I shall deem my original choice to be the final one....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fnaar (18 Apr 2010)

Here we go... the theme is.....
innuendo (e.g. your bottom bracket, a big pump, your bike in your back passage, etc etc)
Winner = a combo of best photo and best smutty innuendo


----------



## Young Un (18 Apr 2010)

I think some lube carbon paste could sort this mess out, let my get kleenex and my rubber inspection gloves.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Apr 2010)

Just checking out her bottom, bracket...


----------



## Fnaar (18 Apr 2010)

I'm liking it so far... keep it up


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Apr 2010)

Fnaar said:


> I'm liking it so far... *keep it up*


Hey, you can't enter your own competition.


----------



## Fnaar (9 May 2010)

Any more entries (matron)?


----------



## Norm (9 May 2010)

Go on then...

Norm ready to go for a ride in the buff


----------



## Muddyfox (9 May 2010)

Ohhh hurry Banana Man ... i think the saddle's slip'in 







Simon


----------



## summerdays (10 May 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Ohhh hurry Banana Man ... i think the saddle's slip'in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - cyclists dress really weirdly up you way!!!


----------



## Fnaar (10 May 2010)

Shall we give it till Weds lunchtime? 

and then I'll announce who's grasped the task firmly enough ?


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2010)

'oooooh i am about to be rear ended, again!'


----------



## Muddyfox (10 May 2010)

summerdays said:


> Wow - cyclists dress really weirdly up you way!!!



Summer ... its our annual Devon air ambulance charity ride 

24 miles and 8 pubs on route  its held on the saturday of the may day bank holiday every year, this year we had 350 riders so it was a good turn out and lots of money was raised ... if you want to see more pics i'l put some in the photo section, just let me know 

Simon


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Summer ... its our annual Devon air ambulance charity ride
> 
> 24 miles and 8 pubs on route  its held on the saturday of the may day bank holiday every year, this year we had 350 riders so it was a good turn out and lots of money was raised ... if you want to see more pics i'l put some in the photo section, just let me know
> 
> Simon



Enough pictures, Simon, but where did you buy the tutu?


----------



## Muddyfox (11 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Enough pictures, Simon, but where did you buy the tutu?



My wardrobe is varied to say the least Rich 

Simon


----------



## Fnaar (13 May 2010)

Oops  Forgot to announce the winner...

and the winner is.... (drum roll) Young 'Un... congrats to you, sir


----------



## Fnaar (20 May 2010)

***PING** Young 'Un... you won the photo competition (ages ago)*

Young 'Un... you won the photo competition (ages ago)


----------



## Arch (20 May 2010)

A ping here only works if he looks at the thread - you could ping him in the open forum, or PM him...


----------



## Fnaar (20 May 2010)

Arch said:


> A ping here only works if he looks at the thread - you could ping him in the open forum, or PM him...



Oh yeah! Just thought I'd raise it to the top for a wee moment. 
I don't think I've ever pinged anyone in public before!


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2010)

SSSShhhh, you will disturb him if you shout! 

I think he is studying for exams.


----------



## Fnaar (23 May 2010)

Have sent Young Un a PM


----------



## Young Un (23 May 2010)

I'm here I'm here! Right a theme. 

Right it's summer and it flipping hot. The best photo combination of barbeques and bikes wins.


----------



## Muddyfox (16 Jun 2010)

I take it no one has had a BBQ then 

Simon


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2010)

I must admit I'd forgotten what the challenge was and was looking for a photo yesterday when I saw some of my previous entries .... I did then mean to look and see ... thanks for reminding me...


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Just opened the garage and thought this would kick it off!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2010)

OK my entry is:






Couldn't quite bring myself to light it as well even though its an old wheel that's of no use.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2010)

rich p said:


> Just opened the garage and thought this would kick it off!



Not sure where you shoe horn in the car but I reckon I counted about 7 bikes there... how many are there?


----------



## Fnaar (17 Jun 2010)

rich p said:


> Just opened the garage and thought this would kick it off!



Were you in the film Tron richp?  (left of photo)


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

summerdays said:


> Not sure where you shoe horn in the car but I reckon I counted about 7 bikes there... how many are there?



9


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Fnaar said:


> Were you in the film Tron richp?  (left of photo)


----------



## Fnaar (17 Jun 2010)

FTFY


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2010)

Fnaar said:


> FTFY



Very good!

I look pretty cool in my new team kit though


----------



## Muddyfox (17 Jun 2010)

I feel guilty now for bringing the thread back to page 1 without putting a piccy on ... here's the trials bike on the Barbie 






Simon


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2010)

Bump: Any more photos for this one?


----------



## ventoux50 (10 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Here's gezza's bike parked up against some big animal!






nice bike and entertaining thread,

My post is nothing to do with it though - sorry !

I feel I need to mention the placing of the computer sensor on the fork leg - It isn't ideal from a safety point of view, here's why :

If you were flying down a descent and knocked a pothole or bump, with enough force to slightly dislodge the sensor inwardly, it could potentially be caught on the spokes which of course rotate forwards at the top of the wheel above the hub.
If this were to happen, the sensor/wiring etc could either
a. damage the spokes leading to wheel deformity and a crash
b. lock up the front wheel - causing a crash
c. at the very least cause expensive damage to the bike.

The sensor should ideally be places on the forward edge of the fork so that any vibration moving it in towards the spokes would result in the spokes knocking it back out, rather than dragging it in !

Think about the mechanics of the wheel in motion and I hope you'll see what I mean.

Wouldn't want anyone to have an avoidable accident.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Jul 2010)

ventoux50 said:


> I feel I need to mention the placing of the computer sensor on the fork leg - It isn't ideal from a safety point of view, here's why :
> 
> If you were flying down a descent and knocked a pothole or bump, with enough force to slightly dislodge the sensor inwardly, it could potentially be caught on the spokes which of course rotate forwards at the top of the wheel above the hub.
> If this were to happen, the sensor/wiring etc could either
> ...


And if we all stay indoors none of us will get knocked over by a bus  


Simon


----------



## ventoux50 (11 Jul 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> And if we all stay indoors none of us will get knocked over by a bus
> 
> 
> Simon



 Now that's just ridiculous, however, one should never descend stairs wearing crocs - they tend to slip and this can be dangerous, similarly, take care not to leave glossy mags laying around on the floor, the slip coefficient of stacked glossy pages is something that the health and safety department really ought to address....... could break ones neck by slipping on a carelessly discarded glossy !


----------



## vernon (11 Jul 2010)

ventoux50 said:


> similarly, take care not to leave glossy mags laying around on the floor, the slip coefficient of stacked glossy pages is something that the health and safety department really ought to address....... could break ones neck by slipping on a carelessly discarded glossy !



But what if the pages are stuck together?


----------



## ventoux50 (11 Jul 2010)

vernon said:


> ventoux50 said:
> 
> 
> > similarly, take care not to leave glossy mags laying around on the floor, the slip coefficient of stacked glossy pages is something that the health and safety department really ought to address....... could break ones neck by slipping on a carelessly discarded glossy !
> ...


----------



## Norm (23 Jul 2010)

Young Un said:


> I'm here I'm here! Right a theme.
> 
> Right it's summer and it flipping hot. The best photo combination of barbeques and bikes wins.


And the winner is... ?


----------



## Piemaster (7 Feb 2011)

Young Un said:


> I'm here I'm here! Right a theme.
> 
> Right it's summer and it flipping hot. The best photo combination of barbeques and bikes wins.




Whatever happened to the photo competition? Did we all forget or get caught up in the excitement of the new forum software?

Don't suppose anyone has any _recent_ barbeque photos do they? UK residents may be at a disadvantage at the moment.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2011)

Go on set a new competition...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Feb 2011)

I can't be arsed trawling through 86 fecking pages, so what subjects have we had so far?? 

As for the the first one, well, I could have photographed my bike next to the 'Armadilo' in Glasgow or the flying geese sculpture roundabout thingy at Balloch....


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2011)

Doesn't matter what we have had before ... you can always repeat with a different result. I think the rule was you couldn't submit the same photo twice ... (well you could post it but wasn't to be included in that round). (I could have forgotten the rules myself of course  )


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2011)

Okay, as I probably won the last competition anyway, I'll set a new one.

Your bike and water are the theme. River, sea, hose, bath - you choose.

Closing date is Monday 14th, 6pm.

Winner gets a Valentine smooch from me


----------



## Fnaar (8 Feb 2011)

New pics, I presume, as per the previous rules?


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2011)

Fnaar said:


> New pics, I presume, as per the previous rules?




Yes indeed - new pics only!


BTW, I seem to be unable to ; load pics using the mountain icon at the mo - anyone else?


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2011)

rich p said:


> Okay, as I probably won the last competition anyway, I'll set a new one.
> 
> Your bike and water are the theme. River, sea, hose, bath - you choose.
> 
> ...



That's just put a huge dampener on things


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2011)

rich p said:


> Yes indeed - new pics only!
> 
> 
> BTW, I seem to be unable to ; load pics using the mountain icon at the mo - anyone else?




If it is new pics only do you think the closing date ought to be a week later?


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2011)

Speicher said:


> If it is new pics only do you think the closing date ought to be a week later?




Certainly! And with one bound the closing date became Feb 21st!


----------



## ttcycle (8 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> That's just put a huge dampener on things



Certainly...was contemplating entering this but was put off by the prize


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2011)

rich p said:


> Certainly! And with one bound the closing date became Feb 21st!



Thank you.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Certainly...was contemplating entering this but was put off by the prize




No tongues then Grace - just a peck on the cheek!


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2011)

Here's a woof snap I took this morning






And this one on my phone in hands free mode 







Get snapping folks.


----------



## Amanda P (14 Feb 2011)

Ooh, ooh, glad this is back up and running. Bike and water.... damn - I gave my bike its annual bath yesterday, but I didn't know about the competition then.

*Goes away thinking hard*


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2011)

For a moment there I thought the Bonj was back; I do miss him sometimes.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2011)

great pic Crax. You're in the lead at present!


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2011)

Yes, I think we have to hand that one to him!


----------



## Spinney (14 Feb 2011)

This is new in that it has not been submitted to this competition before, but it was taken last year (so does it count?)

Arran


----------



## theloafer (14 Feb 2011)

from c2c trip


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2011)

Spinney said:


> This is new in that it has not been submitted to this competition before, but it was taken last year (so does it count?)
> 
> Arran




No Spinney but you could have lied!


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2011)

New pics only taken after the challenge has been set I'm afraid.

That's kind of the point of it all - get out and get snapping!


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2011)

I think that people could post their "old" pictures, so we could see them. It is always good to see people's photos.
But the photos would not count in the current competition. Please correct me if I am wrong in that thought.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2011)

Spinney said:


> This is new in that it has not been submitted to this competition before, but it was taken last year (so does it count?)
> 
> Arran



It is a lovely photo. I have been to Aran but only saw it in the rain. One day I hope to see it in sunshine.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2011)

Speicher said:


> It is a lovely photo. I have been to Aran but only saw it in the rain. One day I hope to see it in sunshine.




You should've waited 5 minutes 

It's one of my favourite places Spike, get thee back there.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2011)

Speicher said:


> It is a lovely photo. I have been to Aran but only saw it in the rain. One day I hope to see it in sunshine.



I've only been to Arran once; I was luck to get a full day of sunshine which was a good job because I missed the ferry by seconds and spent three hours sitting on the pier during which I took this photo. Its not the best of quality and doesn't do the island justice as it was taken with my old phone.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 199044"]
Cheddar Reservoir this afternoon (thats todays paper!), in the background, just above the saddle, is Crooks Peak. You pass it on the M5 going south, whenever I have been away, and I am coming home, it warms me to know that I am 15 minutes from home when I go past it (if I take the dodgy shortcut round the back of Sedgemoor Services  )
[/quote]

Don't you find that the newspaper gets really noisy, flaps around and gets bent.... why not put it in your pannier instead


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2011)

User76 needs a folder to carry his newspaper.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2011)

Bike. Lock.






_Special bonus point for really bad quality picture?_


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bike. Lock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe you forewent the opportunity for a visual Kryptonite pun there 3BM!

Extra point for selflessness!


----------



## Piemaster (15 Feb 2011)

Water. Given my present location the competition should be a tap-in for me. However given I have a poor quality phone camera, and it actually being harder than I thought to get a bike anywhere near being in shot, I don't rate my chances with these:



(Aberdeenshire coast, just disappearing into a heavy rain cloud that arrived on the ship about 5 minutes later)


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2011)

Top marks in the unusual location section, PM!


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Norry1 (15 Feb 2011)

MTB at the top of Hatton Locks, Warwickshre







I love the old van in the background.

Martin


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2011)

How recent do the pics have to be?

Or does beside a river/ loch count?

Can you guess I can't sleep ?


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2011)

As said before, the pics have to be taken after the challenge has been set! 

Nice van Norry! Are you sure this wasn't taken in 1954?


----------



## theloafer (16 Feb 2011)

one from sat first ride this year....ummm left or right


----------



## Aperitif (16 Feb 2011)

If it was a Sat then you went left. The bridge is weak only, not weekend.


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2011)

Proper entries (i.e. taken today)


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2011)

theloafer said:


> one from sat first ride this year....ummm left or right
> [attachment=2401:first ride 003.jpg]



The car following you was a Fiesta. It was a Ford.


----------



## Piemaster (16 Feb 2011)




----------



## Fnaar (21 Feb 2011)

The water here is in the form of snow/mist. Taken 2 days ago in Northumberland. Do I win a prize for thinking outside the box?


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2011)

I also was trying to think outside the box and came up with (or could be said hunted desperately for):





Which I discovered on a day when it was damp last week, and I had to brake and the back wheel skidded and that was what I saw behind me... a lovely oil trail.


----------



## Piemaster (23 Feb 2011)

Closing date was the 21st wasn't it? So do we have a winner?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2011)

Rich has got a little behind; 'Ar$e longa vita brevis' 

Ars longa,
vita brevis,
occasio praeceps,
experimentum periculosum,
iudicium difficile. 

Life is short,
the art long,
opportunity fleeting,
experiment fallible,
judgment difficult. 


Sort of...


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2011)

Tricky choice so I have had to deliberate long and hard  

and thanks to Speich for giving me a metaphorical boot!

and the winner is......Spinney. Nice reflections in both pics!

your turn Spinney!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2011)

What a swizz - can I have my fiver back then please, rich?


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What a swizz - can I have my fiver back then please, rich?




I may be cheap but I'm not a slut!


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What a swizz - can I have my fiver back then please, rich?



A fiver! Well I sent him a tenner, wonder what Spinney paid? I had my acceptance speech ready and everything. I don't think I'll be able to conjure up the spirit of Tommy Cooper again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2011)

Crackle said:


> A fiver! Well I sent him a tenner, wonder what Spinney paid? I had my acceptance speech ready and everything. I don't think I'll be able to conjure up the spirit of Tommy Cooper again.



And it's not as if Spinney's quality pin sharp photos were taken with care or in an area of outstanding natural beauty. I took a whole 30 seconds out and got a blurry camera-phone snap of a cheap bike next to the cut and what do I get...fuggin nuffink that's what, grumble moan etc...


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2011)

Woo hoo! 

My topic for the next competition is ... birds. 

If I was entering I know the birds I'd photograph

How about a closing date of 14th March - that gives 3 weekends to find inspiration!
(Someone might need to remind me to judge!).


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2011)

Just to clarify for Rich P ... what kind of birds are allowed?  He'll bringing out those photos again.


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2011)

Birds and bikes? It has to involve the bike doesn't it?


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2011)

summerdays said:


> Just to clarify for Rich P ... what kind of birds are allowed?  He'll bringing out those photos again.



Ah, but the photos have to be taken from today onwards, don't they?

The blokes can interpret 'birds' however they like. However as the judge, I will be more inclined to favour the type with feathers that grow on them, or representations thereof! And a bike, of course.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2011)

Spinney said:


> Ah, but the photos have to be taken from today onwards, don't they?



You think that is going to stop him.... he'll still post it even if doesn't qualify


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2011)

summerdays said:


> You think that is going to stop him.... he'll still post it even if doesn't qualify



Hmmmmm, strokes chin and thinks....


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2011)

OK - an early entry or two ... probably not what you were expecting but I saw them yesterday whilst I was out.....





and this one ... you might need to look carefully for the bird....

[



slightly closer version ... look in the top right for the bird... if only it had hopped down onto the hoarding....


----------



## Spinney (1 Mar 2011)

summerdays said:


> OK - an early entry or two ... probably not what you were expecting



If I'd been entering this instead of judging, I'd have taken something with the Morecambe bird sculptures (just google, and select images)


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2011)

Spinney said:


> If I'd been entering this instead of judging, I'd have taken something with the Morecambe bird sculptures (just google, and select images)




Spinney! Sshhhhhhhhh........ Not that there's a bird sculpture near me or owt


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2011)

Well I'm still trying to work out a more proper bird bike photo ... but missed every opertunity I've had so far...


----------



## Fnaar (2 Mar 2011)

I saw a buzzard while out on Saturday... but the bu99er flew off before i could whip out my camera and position my bike so that it and the buzzard were in the same shot.


----------



## Kirstie (2 Mar 2011)

I have one but i've no idea how to insert an image now as the rules seem to have changed.

I put



around the image URL but that didn't work; and the insert image button just gives this useless text box which doesn't do anything. 

Anyone care to advise?


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2011)

Kirstie said:


> I have one but i've no idea how to insert an image now as the rules seem to have changed.
> 
> I put
> 
> ...




For some reason my mountain icon method doesn't work any more but I have used the _'browse - attach file - add to post'_ function down at the bottom of the reply page.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Anyone care to advise?



Kirstie, when you post there's a series of icons above the text box, use the photo button which is the one between the chain and the envelope. Insert the link and hey presto!_ (if I can master it, anyone can!!!)_


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2011)

Just so's you all know, I'm gonna nail this fecker this time. Not only have I sent Spinney a twenty I'm going to take a proper photograph too, with a camera and everything.


----------



## Kirstie (2 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kirstie, when you post there's a series of icons above the text box, use the photo button which is the one between the chain and the envelope. Insert the link and hey presto!_ (if I can master it, anyone can!!!)_




Sorry, it doesn't do anything when I press it, other than this useless box that i can't click on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2011)

When you click on the photo icon, this should come up - you paste the image link in it and click 'insert image'


----------



## Kirstie (2 Mar 2011)

No, it doesn't do that. The box is about 6" long and goes off the left hand edge of the screen.


----------



## Kirstie (2 Mar 2011)

So I did it through attachments, not through inserting an image...thanks for trying, threebikesmcginty.
Anyway, it's a bird and a bicycle HELMET. But it was taken just after a bike ride and the helmet was resting on the front wheel of the bike....


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2011)

Kirstie said:


> So I did it through attachments, not through inserting an image...thanks for trying, threebikesmcginty.
> Anyway, it's a bird and a bicycle HELMET. But it was taken just after a bike ride and the helmet was resting on the front wheel of the bike....



Lovely picture Kirstie


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Mar 2011)

Asian games TT course picture

Something new I've learned today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2011)

Today at Tatton Park, -


----------



## theloafer (6 Mar 2011)

good pics to start off was out today but finding it hard to get the little buggers to stay still untill i get the bloody bike in ...


----------



## BlueDog (6 Mar 2011)

Plenty of birds on the Somerset levels today. 
This time of year there are literally hundreds of swans out in the fields which is quite a sight, but the ducks that roam free from the local farm are my favourite.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

*This is a bit of a 'Where's Wally?' Looking closely at the bare hibiscus on the top left, the eagle-eyed (geddit) amongst you may spot a blue tit!*


----------



## scots_lass (8 Mar 2011)

Here is one I photoshopped earlier complete with eagles!


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2011)

From this morning's 34 miler. The Pheasants were much closer until some noisy diesel car went past !!! There are three - just about visible now !

At the bottom of Birtles Hill in Cheshire.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2011)

Here ya go: Just shootin' the breeze, this afternoon whilst out shopping.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2011)

Sepia photographs are not allowed unless you use a Box Brownie.


----------



## redjedi (8 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


>



Nice!


----------



## ian789 (8 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> Here ya go: Just shootin' the breeze, this afternoon whilst out shopping.




Is that West Kirby?


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


> This is terrible, is that giant bird going to swoop down and pluck those people off the tight rope.




It was swooping down to pluck something but I'm not giving away all my secrets, though I had just been shopping 




threebikesmcginty said:


> Sepia photographs are not allowed unless you use a Box Brownie.



It was ..........................................................................





...................................descended from a Box Brownie




ian789 said:


> Is that West Kirby?



It is, fairly unmistakeable for anyone who knows it


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2011)

And the winner is.... Crackle! Love the sepia one.

Honourably mention to scots_lass - that would have been a truly impressive pic if it had been real!


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

Right. Phew, I thought the cute Chaffinch might fly away with it but luckily a loaf of bread and a hungry seagull did the trick.

So next challenge: Your bike and a monument (We may have had this before so no using the same monument). Extra points will be awarded for getting a big block of colour in your picture too and or an unusual perspective on it.

3bm, we expect focus 


Closing date 4th April, so 3 weekends to get some snaps.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> 3bm, we expect focus



Ok boss. I did have a good one lined up, but me, the location, the bike and the camera were never in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Haitch (16 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> So next challenge: Your bike and a monument





Does it have to be "your" bike or can it be "a" bike?


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

Alan H said:


> Does it have to be "your" bike or can it be "a" bike?




Yes, it has to be a bike belonging to you in the picture somewhere.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2011)

Blimey reiver, that's setting the bar high for the rest of us!


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey reiver, that's setting the bar high for the rest of us!




just remove some spacers!


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


>



Pedant mode - is that a monument? Or a harbour marker?

Good pic though!

(Just jealous that someone's had some sunshine today!)


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok boss. I did have a good one lined up, but me, the location, the bike and the camera were never in the same place at the same time.



Just to warn you Crackle, the £20 he promised to bribe me with never turned up either!


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


> Good point its not a monument, some sort of navigational aid. It was also a few months back; does pic have to be taken between now and closing date ?
> 
> I haven't read the rules, just thought I would join in



Well they told me I couldn't use a pic from Arran taken last year for the water competition.

(It is a nice pic though - I'll leave Crackle to decide on what consitutes a monument! It seems to tick the 'big block of colour' box though.)


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2011)

Even if it is deemed not valid for the competition there isn't any problem with posting photo's that almost make it ... plenty of people have dragged up old photos that they have used before ... it gets the rest of us thinking ... apart from anything there is usually a lull immediately after annoucing the new theme until we have a chance to go out looking for "the photo" (the one with the tenner attached to it  )


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

reiver said:


> Good point its not a monument, some sort of navigational aid. It was also a few months back; does pic have to be taken between now and closing date ?
> 
> I haven't read the rules, just thought I would join in



Lovely pic but you have to take it for the competition, no library shots, sorry. Ticks all the boxes though and I'd be inclined to allow something on a monumental scale or significance.

That 3BM, Spinney, a trail of broken promises left in his wake. We never did get our in focus shot.


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2011)

I think that if you say that it is an old photo, there are not usually hundreds of entries, so the Judge is able to remember to exclude "old" ones. I really enjoy seeing people's photos.


----------



## Norm (16 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> Lovely pic but you have to take it for the competition, no library shots, sorry.


Phew, that's lucky or I'd inflict this shot of Davy and The Zebra taken in front of The Copper Horse last year.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2011)




----------



## redjedi (19 Mar 2011)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for this round.






Taken today at the London Wetlands Centre.


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2011)

Redjedi, I see you have adopted a new strategy. You are including as many elements as possible, so that the photo could be entered in the "Water" competition, as well as the "Bird" competition, and now the "Monument" category.  

Just for good measure you have a statue of a bird by the lake with your bicycle, and a monument.

I cannot see your hat though.


----------



## rikki (20 Mar 2011)

I've searched the WWT website, but can't find anything about the monument with the swan.

Who is it?

I like the bronze swan as well.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Mar 2011)

I'm lost now - what category are we onto?


----------



## Norry1 (20 Mar 2011)

Here is my pic from my ride today. It's in Meriden.










Martin


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2011)

Mcshroom - here you are 



Crackle said:


> Right. Phew, I thought the cute Chaffinch might fly away with it but luckily a loaf of bread and a hungry seagull did the trick.
> 
> So next challenge: Your bike and a monument (We may have had this before so no using the same monument). Extra points will be awarded for getting a big block of colour in your picture too and or an unusual perspective on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## redjedi (20 Mar 2011)

rikki said:


> I've searched the WWT website, but can't find anything about the monument with the swan.
> 
> Who is it?
> 
> I like the bronze swan as well.



It is Sir Peter Scott, one of the WWF founders (not the wrestling) and the wetlands centre.


----------



## Haitch (20 Mar 2011)

About 10 km from my house is this monument to the good cyclists of Utrecht who built bike paths through the woods at the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## rikki (20 Mar 2011)

redjedi said:


> It is Sir Peter Scott, one of the WWF founders (not the wrestling) and the wetlands centre.



Thanks redjedi.


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2011)

Nice monuments Norry and Alan. Very apt.


----------



## Spinney (23 Mar 2011)

My entries...


----------



## Arch (23 Mar 2011)

My effort:


----------



## Fnaar (23 Mar 2011)

Arch said:


> My effort:
> 
> [attachment=2783SCN1691resized.jpg]



Arch, your bike's fallen over


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2011)

More plaque than monument but the best I can manage I'm afraid. George Lott Ginger, cycle manufacturer and trader. 

I can find no other information about him but I bet he made a lovely bicycle!


----------



## Norm (24 Mar 2011)

Fnaar said:


> Arch, your bike's fallen over


 More like fallen apart than fallen over, there's strange bits sticking out all over the place.

These are the best I can offer, taken late last night on a ride to Windsor, on a phone. But at least there are big blocks of colour, even if that colour is a sort of inky blue-black. 

The Queen, a train now surrounded by concrete in Windsor Central Station




Another Queen, Victoria this time.


----------



## Arch (24 Mar 2011)

Norm said:


> More like fallen apart than fallen over, there's strange bits sticking out all over the place.


----------



## Haitch (24 Mar 2011)

So, 3BM, that's two very nice piccies with two very nice bikies. Looking forward to number 3.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2011)

Alan H said:


> So, 3BM, that's two very nice piccies with two very nice bikies. Looking forward to number 3.



I only put forward a second pic because you buggers started posting nice bike related ones and that was the best I could do to try and keep up. I'm all out of monuments now! 

edit: but not bikes, natch!


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2011)

It's hotting up nicely.


----------



## Norm (24 Mar 2011)

I had great plans... outside Starbucks as a monument to the 21st century, by a pile of fly-tipped rubbish as a monument to country life, by a dustbin as a monument to consumerism, by a recycling bin as a monument to the pseudo-green living culture, by the Thames as a monument to nature winning out, by an electricity pylon as a monument to fossil fuels... but it got dark so you got Queen Vic and a train.


----------



## benb (25 Mar 2011)

A clarification on the rules: Is it just one picture allowed? There are two sites I'm thinking of detouring to for this, so wondered if I would be allowed to submit both?


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2011)

You can enter as many photos as you like... I keep forgetting about it so far 0 for me!!!


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2011)

benb said:


> A clarification on the rules: Is it just one picture allowed? There are two sites I'm thinking of detouring to for this, so wondered if I would be allowed to submit both?




I don't reccomend using that telephoto though. By the time you get back to your bike, it might have gone.


----------



## benb (25 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> I don't reccomend using that telephoto though. By the time you get back to your bike, it might have gone.



Haha, yes, it is a bit of a beast.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Mar 2011)

Here's my attempt.

This is the Memorial to Robert the Bruce next to Loch Trool in Galloway Forest park. Lovely views from the statue down the valley as well


----------



## benb (31 Mar 2011)

OK, I managed to get three on my ride home.












The RAF memorial at Purley.
If that doesn't win, I should at least get an honourable mention, as I went 20 miles out of my way to get the shot.








Unplanned, just saw it cycling past.







Finally the war memorial near Epsom Downs


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2011)

Any last minute uploads? If not I shall pronounce around lunchtime.


----------



## Fnaar (4 Apr 2011)

Haven't managed to get near a monument with my bike


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

I wanted to get a shot of myself and bike beside this fine, upstanding fellow (the older chap at the front) but i'm not going to have time, sadly. It's Gunnar (Kjakan) Sønsteby - war-time resistance hero during the nazi occupation of Norway. Apparently, they took on the might of the Third Reich on velocipedes (and with a little help from the Allies won).

There's a very good feature film about the norwegian resistance in Oslo called Max Manus if anyone is interested.


----------



## benb (4 Apr 2011)

Stephenite said:


> There's a very good feature film about the norwegian resistance in Oslo called Max Manus if anyone is interested.



Yes - that film is awesome.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

benb said:


> Yes - that film is awesome.




Gunnar Sønsteby (who, in the film is played by a young man/boy and starts off as a message runner) said of Max Manus he was not a normal man, in that he knew no fear. Handy bloke to have on your side, i reckon. Whilst I, on the other hand, couldn't be bothered to ride my bike to the town centre.


----------



## benb (4 Apr 2011)

Stephenite said:


> Gunnar Sønsteby (who, in the film is played by a young man/boy and starts off as a message runner) said of Max Manus he was not a normal man, in that he knew no fear. Handy bloke to have on your side, i reckon. Whilst I, on the other hand, couldn't be bothered to ride my bike to the town centre.



I don't know, fear is a useful thing.


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2011)

Right as I'm about to go out on the bike (I am going out, I am going out.........never mind the wind). I shall pronounce. It's much harder judging than entering and I thought the standard was pretty good this month which made it tougher. However I have a favourite but first honorable mentions too

- 3bm, I'm sure he could have done more with that horses ass
- Redjedi for producing a picture with so many elements it could be used for all competitions
- Norry1 and 3bm for very appropriate monuments
- Spinney for creating a picture that looks like Eric is just skipping off the bike in joy
- Arch, if only the bike hadn't fallen over 
- Norm, though there are suspiscions they were taken at Xmas or he just hasn't taken the fairly lights down yet
- Mcshroom for taking a picture that made me want to cycle to wherever it is
- Benb for dedication to the cause way beyond mine
- User9609 for the most stuff on the back of the bike in a picture


And the winner is - Alan_h because it was most like what I had in mind when I set the challenge





So over to you for the next challenge Alan


----------



## Haitch (4 Apr 2011)

Wow! Thanks, Crackle. I thought there were some good photos, especially Spinney's view of Morecambe Bay. Either I got very lucky or that tenner in the post worked. 

The new challenge is: My Bike and Shopping. Any kind of shopping will do, as long as the photo inlcudes your bike (or part of it). Winner to be announced in two weeks' time on Monday 18 April.


----------



## Piemaster (4 Apr 2011)

Good challenge. I predict several bike photos disappearing under unfeasibly large amounts of shopping, but Alan does say 'or part of it' though


----------



## benb (4 Apr 2011)

What if your shopping is a new bike?


----------



## Haitch (4 Apr 2011)

benb said:


> What if your shopping is a new bike?




Get your snap in before 18 April. All entries judged (subjectively) on the quality of the photograph, not the shopping.


----------



## Piemaster (4 Apr 2011)

Even if the shopping was beer being delivered to you?


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

I've just been to the shop! (_And_ i've washed up so the gf is very happy)

Amongst other things i bought parsnips. Now these aren't your common or garden parsnips. These are norwegian parsnips at £1.80 for two!

Outside the shop:








And in the bod:






Works out to be about 2 quid per quarter pound.

As you can see i've set the bar pretty high with my artistic talent!


----------



## Haitch (4 Apr 2011)

Piemaster said:


> Even if the shopping was beer being delivered to you?




Mmmmmmm.... bike in soft focus with beer.


----------



## Haitch (4 Apr 2011)

Stephenite said:


> I've just been to the shop!




Way to go, Stephenite! You're in the lead so far.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2011)

Alan H said:


> Way to go, Stephenite! You're in the lead so far.



I might go one better than Stephenite...that'd be a turnip for the books!


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

I'm already thinking about the next theme... Your bike in snow! ...I think Dayvo will have that one sewn up.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

Come on then TBM. Lets see the _roots_ of your labours!


----------



## Haitch (12 Apr 2011)

BUMP

Has no one been shopping yet? Let's all get out on to the High Street and reflate the economy! And take a photo.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Apr 2011)

Well, damn, I went shopping by bike last night. But didn't have my camera with me. Nor had I read this thread for a while...

But on the bright side, I've just got a new phone with a camera in it. So I'll be able to enter more often in future - as long as I remember to look and see what the current contest _is._


----------



## coffeejo (13 Apr 2011)

I never remember until I've parked the bike in the shed and started putting the shopping away


----------



## Arch (13 Apr 2011)

I forgot yesterday at Waitrose, and today when I went to pick up a heater from Barnitts, it hadn't arrived yet...

At this rate, I'll have to buy a Mars Bar specially.


----------



## Haitch (14 Apr 2011)

But if you've got the shopping, the camera and the bike you can still put them together, can't you?


----------



## Arch (14 Apr 2011)

Alan H said:


> But if you've got the shopping, the camera and the bike you can still put them together, can't you?



I could, but staging seems wrong.

But I've had an idea for tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Apr 2011)

reiver said:


>



He he, its window shopping!, although it is looking kind of sad as you haven't taken it to a bike shop instead, I mean, what can it do with Colly and his family in model form at the top there?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2011)




----------



## vernon (17 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> [attachment=3163:Pie shopping! 16april11.JPG]



THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT!


----------



## Stephenite (17 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> [attachment=3163:Pie shopping! 16april11.JPG]



Beats my parsnips


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2011)

If you sharpened them, I think parsnips would be an effective weapon in a food fight.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Apr 2011)

A frozen leg of lamb beats parsnips I think you'll find.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2011)

If I still had my smallholding, I'd demonstrate that live pig trumps frozen lamb


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> If I still had my smallholding, I'd demonstrate that live pig trumps frozen lamb



I've heard pigs do that....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Apr 2011)

Archie_tect said:


> I've heard pigs do that....



What, run a Smallholding?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (18 Apr 2011)

I think I might be late, but here goes anyway!


----------



## summerdays (18 Apr 2011)

I too went to the farmers market but forgot to take a photo of the lovely cheeses, sausages, salami and various other things that I bought....


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I think I might be late, but here goes anyway!



That looks far too healthy...


----------



## SavageHoutkop (18 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> That looks far too healthy...



The leafy lettuce was hiding the cupcakes, hot cross bun and cinnamon bun (no, really...)


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2011)

In that case, you are forgiven


----------



## Haitch (19 Apr 2011)

Well, only four entries but the CycleSnappers obviously recognise that quality is better than quantity. 

The standard was immediately set very high by Stephenite with his neatly topped and tailed but pricey parsnips. Reiver's bike looking longingly into the bric-a-brac window was evocative (but don't let it buy that Whizz Kid beaker, it'll never fit on the handlebars). coffeejo got my mouth watering with her balanced weekly shopping of six assorted pies and, especially for the Sunday roast, Thai-style sausages.

But coming in both last and first, my winner is SavageHoutkop. I liked everything about this photo: the colours, the flowers, the composition, the tiles, the folder and the sign. And of course the shopping.







Congratulations to all and over to SavageHoutkop for the next challenge.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Apr 2011)




----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Apr 2011)

Alan H said:


> Congratulations to all and over to SavageHoutkop for the next challenge.



Wow!... oh dear - now to set a challenge!

Well, in light of all the photo snapping opportunities in the coming two long weekends, photos on either of the two subjects 'Easter' or 'the Royal Wedding'.

Deadline 7th May to enable everyone to upload the photos in time ...


----------



## Haitch (29 Apr 2011)

As everyone seems to be waiting for the royal wedding, I thought I'd slip in this Easter piccie.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Apr 2011)

Wow, I like. Lots.


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2011)

I took my bike to a street party but completely forgot to take any photos even though I had my camera on me ...


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

...and the winner is.............? 

Alan H for his masterful photo that all the judges agree was the only entry in the competition!


Next challenge Al! 

and we must do better this time.


----------



## Haitch (12 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Next challenge Al!




Still waiting for the official verdict from SavageHoutkop. Is there still time to sneak in a couple of late entries? You can't let a chocolate bunny on a bit of yellow cardboard win!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Still waiting for the official verdict from SavageHoutkop. Is there still time to sneak in a couple of late entries? You can't let a chocolate bunny on a bit of yellow cardboard win!



...if that's the only entry, it wins by default  
We'll give everyone else until first thing tomorrow morning to find camera/download picutre/reconstruct a picture after the fact with a fake egg and/or picture of the royal couple...


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2011)

Not my photo but I thought this might amuse:


----------



## MerlinGore (12 May 2011)

Haha, awesome photo.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2011)

Is his name Arthur?


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2011)

IIRC, yes.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2011)

Speicher said:


> Is his name Arthur?



Arthur Carr?


----------



## Arch (12 May 2011)

coffeejo said:


> IIRC, yes.



SYDRC. (Sorry, you don't recall correctly). The chap with the pedal trabant is Didi Senft, who dresses as the devil for the Tour.

http://www.velovision.com/showStory.php?storynum=1168


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2011)

Speicher said:


> Is his name Arthur?






threebikesmcginty said:


> Arthur Carr?


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2011)

Arch said:


> SYDRC. (Sorry, you don't recall correctly). The chap with the pedal trabant is Didi Senft, who dresses as the devil for the Tour.
> 
> http://www.velovisio...p?storynum=1168



You're all buggers! I'm going back to bed. With biscuits.


----------



## Haitch (12 May 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I'm going back to bed. With biscuits.




If they're William and Kate commemorative biscuits and you take a camera and a bike with you, you'll have to show us the photos.


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> If they're William and Kate commemorative biscuits and you take a camera and a bike with you, you'll have to show us the photos.




Good grief, can someone pass the mindbleach?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Arthur Carr?


----------



## Arch (12 May 2011)

For the sake of competition, and in a spirit of lethargy and slapdash:





I think the easter bunny deserves to win anyway, it's artfully arranged.


----------



## Norm (12 May 2011)

Just to put something out there, here's a couple that I took round town during the wedding.

Westminster Bridge and Big Ben at 11:30, just after the knot was tied...




Empty Embankment, beautiful cycling conditions.
[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v474/Norm_X1/Cycles/DSCN0695EmbankmentLondonRoyalWedding2011-04-29.jpg]



[/url]


----------



## SavageHoutkop (13 May 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> ...if that's the only entry, it wins by default
> We'll give everyone else until first thing tomorrow morning to find camera/download picutre/reconstruct a picture after the fact with a fake egg and/or picture of the royal couple...



And the winner is......


Alan H for a beautifully composed piece (* even if the Bunny does look a little evil)

Runner up awards to Arch for trying, and to Norm - although in his case you'd need a magnifying glass to see clearly what I think is a flag near the person in the pink... 
Thanks also to Coffee Jo for posting a pic in encouragement even if it wasn't an eligible one!

Over to Alan....


----------



## Haitch (13 May 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> even if the Bunny does look a little evil




Yes, it should have had fangs.

To get more entries, could the competition be widened to "a" bike rather than "my" bike?


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Yes, it should have had fangs.
> 
> To get more entries, could the competition be widened to "a" bike rather than "my" bike?



The competition can be anything you want within the bounds of decency....


----------



## Haitch (13 May 2011)

OK, the theme for the next three weeks is A Bike and A Bridge. 

All bikes count: yours, next door's, a stranger's, even an image of a bike or a bike made out of spaghetti hoops. 

Entries close on Monday 6 June.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2011)

No bridge, but how cute is this!


----------



## Arch (13 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> OK, the theme for the next three weeks is A Bike and A Bridge.
> 
> All bikes count: yours, next door's, a stranger's, even an image of a bike or a bike made out of spaghetti hoops.
> 
> Entries close on Monday 6 June.




Yay! lots of bridges in York, just have to get my arse in gear....


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No bridge, but how cute is this!


After your bicycle shaped birthday pizza-cutter do I sense an italian cooking theme to your passions 3bm?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2011)

Cubist said:


> After your bicycle shaped birthday pizza-cutter do I sense an italian cooking theme to your passions 3bm?



Good memory 

So long as chilli is involved I'm happy. Used your raita recipe last night (see comment), very good!


----------



## Norm (13 May 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Runner up awards to Arch for trying, and to Norm - although in his case you'd need a magnifying glass to see clearly what I think is a flag near the person in the pink...


  

The subject was the Royal Wedding, the picture was taken from about 400m from the Westminster Abbey right in the middle of the service. Crappy picture, granted, but I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Stephenite (13 May 2011)

Oh i dont know. We can see some elements of the water cycle there!


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No bridge, but how cute is this!




That is cute cute. Is it the third bike in the 3BM stable?

Could you combine it with this bridge?


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2011)

reiver said:


> If only I had known that this morning, look where I was today and didn't know I needed to get the bike in the pic




Nice bridge, where is it?


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2011)

OK - taken on the day the new competition was announced.... but before I knew about it... and I thought I had blown it with no bike ... then I remembered the little bike symbol on the path (not really clear but still counts  ) 






I may try and get another bike/bridge shot.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> That is cute cute. Is it the third bike in the 3BM stable?
> 
> Could you combine it with this bridge?



I could combine it with a tomato sauce and cheese!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Nice bridge, where is it?



That's the Forth Road Bridge in bonnie Scotland!


----------



## Midnight (14 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No bridge, but how cute is this!



I used to know a girl who had a road bike made from spaghetti. She thought she was fast, 'til everybody pasta... 



... Sorry. Couldn't resist it. 

I'll get me coat...


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 May 2011)

Norm said:


> The subject was the Royal Wedding, the picture was taken from about 400m from the Westminster Abbey right in the middle of the service.



I just meant it's hard to tell just by looking at the photo (without the knowledge!) that the photo relates to the wedding...


----------



## SavageHoutkop (14 May 2011)

reiver said:


> If only I had known that this morning, look where I was today and didn't know I needed to get the bike in the pic



Went over the other one today (rail bridge) but no bikes with us 
Will be going back tomorrow but still with no bikes!

Although there was a bike _on the train_ with us (not ours).... so perhaps some skillful photography with my HTC will get them both in the frame at the same time if there's one when we go back.... (or maybe not!).


----------



## Stephenite (14 May 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I just meant it's hard to tell just by looking at the photo (without the knowledge!) that the photo relates to the wedding...




Everyone's a critic, aren't they, these days


----------



## Norm (14 May 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I just meant it's hard to tell just by looking at the photo (without the knowledge!) that the photo relates to the wedding...


I thought Big Ben showing 11:30 and Westminster Bridge being empty of cars and having people walking around in the road would have been clues, but I guess it's just a fail if it needs explaining.


----------



## Arch (14 May 2011)

Norm said:


> I thought Big Ben showing 11:30 and Westminster Bridge being empty of cars and having people walking around in the road would have been clues, but I guess it's just a fail if it needs explaining.




Nah, it could just have been the zombiepocalypse.


----------



## Norry1 (15 May 2011)

I took this one today. It's a very popular spot for people to take photos of Warwick Castle, from the bridge over the river - Iconic almost.


----------



## Nozzer (16 May 2011)

Nice egg basket!


----------



## Norry1 (16 May 2011)

Nozzer said:


> Nice egg basket!




Yup, I did an egg run after this pic


----------



## benb (17 May 2011)

Norm said:


> I thought Big Ben showing 11:30



How did a bell show the time?


----------



## Stephenite (17 May 2011)

benb said:


> How did abel show the time?


By planting cain in the ground. Shortest shadow = midday, etc.


----------



## Norm (17 May 2011)

benb said:


> How did a bell show the time?


How does an ill-informed pedant make a buffoon of himself. 

If it's good enough that Parliament can recognise that the same name is used for the tower, the clock and the Great Bell, then I'm pretty happy using the phrase myself. 

You did realise that the bell isn't officially called Big Ben as well, didn't you?


----------



## benb (18 May 2011)

Norm said:


> How does an ill-informed pedant make a buffoon of himself.
> 
> If it's good enough that Parliament can recognise that the same name is used for the tower, the clock and the Great Bell, then I'm pretty happy using the phrase myself.
> 
> You did realise that the bell isn't officially called Big Ben as well, didn't you?



I thought I was being more humorous than pedantic. Either way a buffoon I suppose! 
Not ill-informed though, thanks.


----------



## Haitch (18 May 2011)

Chaps, what's important is that it's a photo of a bike on a bridge. 

Norm, go back and take another one for this month's challenge. BenB, there must be a bridge near you. Once you've found one, Norry1 has shown you what to do.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2011)

A few pics of bikes on bridges but I do have to admit most of them were taken last year.


----------



## Haitch (18 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> A few pics of bikes on bridges but I do have to admit most of them were take last year.




AARRGGHHHH! Lovely pics but you've disqualified most of them! Which ones were taken after the challenge was set?


----------



## benb (18 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Chaps, what's important is that it's a photo of a bike on a bridge.
> 
> Norm, go back and take another one for this month's challenge. BenB, there must be a bridge near you. Once you've found one, Norry1 has shown you what to do.



I'm on it. This weekend, promise.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> AARRGGHHHH! Lovely pics but you've disqualified most of them! Which ones were taken after the challenge was set?



I think all of them but the last one and that was taken last month probably before the challenge too ;-)


----------



## Norm (18 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Norm, go back and take another one for this month's challenge.


I doubt it. I've done two entries, the first was belittled because apparently my bike is covered in fairy lights and the second one was dismissed as not fitting the theme.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

Norm said:


> I doubt it. I've done two entries, the first was belittled because apparently my bike is covered in fairy lights and the second one was dismissed as not fitting the theme.




Who was it Norm? I'll give them a slap


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 May 2011)

Norm said:


> the second one was dismissed as not fitting the theme.


----------



## coffeejo (19 May 2011)

HLaB said:


> A few pics of bikes on bridges but I do have to admit most of them were take last year. [attachment=3588mage093.jpg][attachment=3587mage085.jpg][attachment=3586mage082.jpg][attachment=3585mage068.jpg][attachment=3584:Tay.jpg]



Ooh, how many entries are we allowed? There's lots of bridges round here


----------



## mcshroom (19 May 2011)

AS many as you like, as long as they were taken by you and after the start of the challenge


----------



## Hardrock93 (19 May 2011)

At Old Stirling Bridge (which is marginally older than the bike).


----------



## ian789 (21 May 2011)

It's nowhere special but whilst trying out some back roads I found this bridge which crosses the motorway I spend far too much of my time driving on. The motorway is so boring when compared with riding the back roads.

Plus it's a new bike so any excuse for a picture


----------



## mcshroom (21 May 2011)

Found this bridge on my way home through Manchester today. Apparently it's New Quay St. Bridge but I can't find out much more about it.


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2011)

I took several photos on a route to work yesterday ... I'll have to post them tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

Here's a couple from the Severn Bridge before Friday's night ride


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2011)

couple of 'efforts'

Two rusting feats of engineering, the footbridge at Abergavenny Railway station and my Dia-Compe brakes.






Look closly between the roof of the station house and the tress, that's The Sugarloaf Mountain that is...


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> couple of 'efforts'
> 
> Two rusting feats of engineering, the footbridge at Abergavenny Railway station and my Dia-Compe brakes.
> 
> ...




...and the sugar plum fairy took the piccie?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2011)

rich p said:


> ...and the sugar plum fairy took the piccie?



There's no need for personal insults you half-witted old goat!


----------



## thecryof (22 May 2011)

ian789 said:


> It's nowhere special but whilst trying out some back roads I found this bridge which crosses the motorway I spend far too much of my time driving on. The motorway is so boring when compared with riding the back roads.
> 
> Plus it's a new bike so any excuse for a picture



Beautiful bike, I want the same one


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's no need for personal insults you half-witted old goat!




I hope your kidding


----------



## coffeejo (22 May 2011)

Forgot my camera this afternoon. Damn!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I hope your kidding



Butt out buddy!


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2011)

I could have took tons of photos of bridges today as I went along the River Earn, here's two of them:
Kinkell Bridge in Perthshire




And Bridge Street in Comrie,


----------



## coffeejo (22 May 2011)

Fantastic views


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2011)

Ok .. finally getting around to uploading these ones which were taken on one of my way to and from work one day.....























 sunny one on my way home....  

Do the undersides of bridges count ... as it seemed to be more me going under them than over.....?


----------



## coffeejo (24 May 2011)

I love the last one 

My effort (not very good, will try again):





Edit: that was taken this afternoon when I took the dog for a run round the lanes and then through the woods at the edge of the local Common. Bike and I were on the bridge, she was going bonkers in the stream behind me


----------



## rich p (25 May 2011)

Alan, does this one really finish on June 6th?


----------



## Haitch (25 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Alan, does this one really finish on June 6th?




Everything's negotiable, Rich. Why? Too long? Too short?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> Everything's negotiable, Rich. Why? Too long? Too short?



Now he's put his sorry-arsed snaps high quality photgraphic images on he thinks it's all over for everyone else! 

It is a long time, was it to allow for more entries? There's actually been quite a few this turn.


----------



## Haitch (25 May 2011)

I gave it three and a bit weeks to see if there would be more entries. What's the usual time limit? I came to this thread late so perhaps I misjudged it. Arch promised a Bridges of York photo splash, should we wait till her pictures come back from the developers or is the general consensus that this challenge has run its course?


----------



## rich p (25 May 2011)

I thought perhaps it was a bit long Alan but I'm relaxed! It's up to you.

Arch, get your arse in gear so we can have a new challenge girl!


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2011)

*wonders if there'll be time to get some better snaps before Arch posts hers*


----------



## Haitch (25 May 2011)

coffeejo said:


> *wonders if there'll be time to get some better snaps before Arch posts hers*




It only takes one-thousandth of a second to take a photo.


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2011)

Yes, but the planning and preparation are the time [can't think of word ... users? not wasters. Um...]


----------



## Arch (25 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I thought perhaps it was a bit long Alan but I'm relaxed! It's up to you.
> 
> Arch, get your arse in gear so we can have a new challenge girl!



Would you believe, I haven't cycled over a bridge since the challenge was set. Or had my camera with me.

Can I have this weekend? I'm off camping on the trike, and there will be a bridge or two.


----------



## Haitch (26 May 2011)

Arch said:


> Can I have this weekend?




OK. I'll bring the closing date forward to the morning of Tuesday 31 May unless anyone objects. I've given benb a nudge as well as he'd said he would submit a photo.


----------



## Norry1 (29 May 2011)

A couple taken yesterday. 

This one is at the Kingswood Junction where the Grand Union Canal and the Stratford Upon Avon Canal meet.









The next one was taken just around the corner on the Stratford Canal.








Changing the topic slightly, I saw a bunch of runners running the other way down the canal with race numbers on their shirts, saying GUCR. When I got home I looked this up and found it was a running race, 145 miles from Birmingham to London along the Grand Union Canal. They aren't allowed to stop for more than 40 minutes otherwise they are deemed to have retired.

That sounds like a real event!

Martin


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 May 2011)

Taken yesterday on the Manchester -> Liverpool cycle:


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2011)

21/5/2011 Windermere Ferry in the Lake District.


----------



## Haitch (30 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> 21/5/2011 Windermere Ferry in the Lake District.





When I was a wee nipper the wash from that ferry upturned the dinghy I was in and nearly drowned me. My mother still has nightmares about it. Nice take on a bridge.

Great photos, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Arch (30 May 2011)

Ok, at last, three efforts from me.

In the first, a stealth tricycle, on a rather fine little cyclepath bridge:




Secondly, Aldwark Bridge, toll for motor vehicles, 40p, cycles free. We went across and back, for effect, as a diversion.




And finally, you can only tell it's a bridge by the sign...


----------



## rich p (30 May 2011)

A bridge too far?


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2011)

Again my ride passed over a dozen or more nice old bridges but given my bike problems I decided not to stop at most of them, I did stop at this one though:


----------



## coffeejo (31 May 2011)

Talk about Art with Suffering: I didn't prop the bike up properly. It fell over. The dog had to make a hasty sidestep to avoid being squashed. Then the train started up. Oh my! Hence the wonkiness of the second photo. If you've ever tried to take a photograph with a wimpy, cowardly Labrador sitting in your lap, you'll appreciate my efforts


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Talk about Art with Suffering: I didn't prop the bike up properly. It fell over.



LOL when I snapped a pic last week, I propped my bike up against the bridge parapet at it promptly fell over too, there was 30-60mph gusts what processed me to prop it up next to an open bridge parapet


----------



## Haitch (31 May 2011)

Lots of entries this time round with great views of bikes and bridges. Congratulations to everyone who sent in a photo but the stand-out winner for me was Summerdays.


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2011)

Thank you for selecting mine especially as there was such a number of good entries for this one... my bridge is a new one that opened on the Concorde way earlier this year. I'll have to have a quick think about what the next challenge will be.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2011)

summerdays said:


> Thank you for selecting mine....



How much did you bung old Sepp Blatter then, just for future reference like? 

Oh yeah, well done by the way!


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How much did you bung old Sepp Blatter then, just for future reference like?
> 
> Oh yeah, well done by the way!



Well... since it is me judging it next time ... (thinks up a figure...doubles it) .... err ... £50


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> LOL when I snapped a pic last week, I propped my bike up against the bridge parapet at it promptly fell over too, there was 30-60mph gusts what processed me to prop it up next to an open bridge parapet
> 
> [attachment=3780mage0104.jpg]








Well done, Summerdays


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2011)

OK ... well as normal for me ... a loose description - "Participation in Cycling". I've got the Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride coming up - so that was what made me think of the title... so a photograph showing people not necessarily yourself taking part in a cycling event be that cycling to work, family trip, your solo exploration (might be hard to photograph that one), or an organised event - it could even be a cycling show. As the BBBR is on the 12th (in case any of you are going) ... shall we say a closing date of 15th June? (Unless you know of an event that you want to make it the following weekend).


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2011)

I'm off to Bristols Biggest (Wettest) Bike Ride in an hour or two ... so I'm going to take some photos ... but mine won't count. Someone must have seen and photographed some people cycling ...


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jun 2011)

Bugger, knew I took my camera on yesterday's ride for a reason


----------



## funnymummy (12 Jun 2011)

summerdays said:


> so a photograph showing people not necessarily yourself taking part in a cycling event


Welcome to Brighton​



​


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2011)

That's a possible winner (well for a start it is the only entry) ... but it is certainly cyclists taking part in a cycling event .... not necessarily one I want to participate in myself ....


----------



## funnymummy (13 Jun 2011)

I'll up the stakes & include another (more decent) photo then LOL!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2011)

Ooh, I love his cycling jersey


----------



## Haitch (15 Jun 2011)

Didn't find a participatory event, so to make up the numbers here's a take on participation with a bike.


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

My lad at Ipswich Skyride on one of Hilldodgers bikes


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

Or trying his hand at cycle speedway, again at the Ipswich Skyride


----------



## Fnaar (15 Jun 2011)

quote name='reiver' timestamp='1307987002' post='1706697']
Two impressive cyclists; Mother - has managed 3000 miles every year since she was 70. And my wee brother - just cycled here from Munich in 9 days ! Other pics from this ride here

[/quote]

I really like your pics, reiver... specially when they show routes/roads/places I know well!


----------



## mcshroom (15 Jun 2011)

This one is of two of my mates while we were on a weekend cycling trip around Dumfries and Galloway


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2011)

Me and the kids on Ride the Lights (our second year)


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2011)

Wow that is a last minute number of entries so I will leave it for a day or two ... just to be clear it didn't have to be at an organised event ... just people riding a bike... (and I'll try to make up my mind..... )

And photos from the Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride:





Yes he did have rod brakes but apparently the other bike was likely to be older though with some modifications.... (presumably brakes that might actually do something in the rain....!!  )





Some people queuing up to find out that it is cancelled.









Two of the Unicycles I saw... (mad!)





That kid kept doing skids on the wet paving...





The sign says it all  ... with cyclists doing what they do best in the background (tea and cake! under shelter)


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2011)

fossyant said:


> Me and the kids on Ride the Lights (our second year)



Why is The Doctor hanging from a lamp post behind you?


----------



## Norry1 (17 Jun 2011)

summerdays said:


> The sign says it all  ... with cyclists doing what they do best in the background (tea and cake! under shelter)



My partner and I were staying in Bristol in the Radisson Blu. We saw loads of cyclists on the Sunday morning and guessed there was some event going on. 

Shame about the weather - the day before was lovely - people sitting outside the pubs all day in the sun.

Martin


----------



## funnymummy (18 Jun 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Ooh, I love his cycling jersey



He has better kit than I do!  

The Foska was a surpsrise birthday present, he has a thing about skulls..??!! He saw the adult one in Evans and was positively drooling over it


----------



## cubby (18 Jun 2011)

Here's one of my lad (7 years old) on the trails at Lee Quarry ...


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2011)

OK ... I've thought about it a bit... could of picked several of those ... a special mention for Alan H ... who made an effort to produce an alternative photo ... 

but I decided after a bit of umming and arhing ... (it could of been one of several ... as they all illustrated participation very nicely) ... that the WINNER is..... Fossyant...! (the darlek swung it)


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2011)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2011)

I thought the one of cubby's lad was really good, I think it was the matching sky and gloves that did it! 

All good pics tho'


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2011)

I did have a hard time choosing and trying to decide how to justify my answer... like I said I liked them all  .... even the first entry!!!


----------



## funnymummy (20 Jun 2011)

Well done Fossy xx


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2011)

summerdays said:


> OK ... I've thought about it a bit... could of picked several of those ... a special mention for Alan H ... who made an effort to produce an alternative photo ...
> 
> but I decided after a bit of umming and arhing ... (it could of been one of several ... as they all illustrated participation very nicely) ... that the WINNER is..... Fossyant...! (the darlek swung it) and the brown envelope ;-)



FTFY ;-)


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> FTFY ;-)


 of course!


----------



## Haitch (21 Jun 2011)

Well done, Fossyant. New challenge, please.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2011)

Whoop !

OKay then... Your bike in an unusual location - exotic/stunning/weird and if there is a small story behind it getting there, the better.

It has to be ridden there though !  

Closing date Sunday 10th July - gives you 3 weeks - taking into account some of you may be off on hols with bikes - get the pics in.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2011)

Yesterday, crossing the Exe Estuary at Topsham.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2011)

I suddenly remembered this thread today, and this photo, so I have to say hand on heart, I didn't take it specifically for the comp. (Well, I didn't take it, I'm in it!)

Also, the clause about riding there. I rode 50 miles to Scotch Corner, where my friend picked me up. It was supposed to be 78 miles to Tan Hill, but I wasn't feeling up to it. So we drove up there to meet the rest of the group, and that's where the pic was taken, in the Tan Hill Inn carpark (Highest pub in England). Needless to say, I didn't actually ride into that exact position...




It's funny though?


----------



## Scotmitchy (10 Jul 2011)

My bike in front of a Pineapple!

This is one of my favourite cycles - on this day I was out on my own, as usual, and took along lunch and a book to sit in the sun. This lovely wee girl game up and pestered me non stop, so I ended up teaching her how to make daisy chains. Not quite the peace and quiet I was after, but nice to pass on a technique!






Dunmore Pineapple 2011 by Scotmitchy, on Flickr


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2011)

Arch said:


> I suddenly remembered this thread today, and this photo, so I have to say hand on heart, I didn't take it specifically for the comp. (Well, I didn't take it, I'm in it!)
> 
> Also, the clause about riding there. I rode 50 miles to Scotch Corner, where my friend picked me up. It was supposed to be 78 miles to Tan Hill, but I wasn't feeling up to it. So we drove up there to meet the rest of the group, and that's where the pic was taken, in the Tan Hill Inn carpark (Highest pub in England). Needless to say, I didn't actually ride into that exact position...
> 
> ...



Ah, but did you ride it out of the boot? And is there a *video* of that?!

Follow up to my photo: when that lot got to the other side, they tried to bribe the ferryman to leave us stranded. His wife wouldn't tell us how much they offered, but said it wasn't enough


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2011)

Sadly no on both counts. With ramps though, it might be doable, although I might just end up cracking my head on the bootlid...


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jul 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Ah, but did you ride it out of the boot? And is there a *video* of that?!
> 
> Follow up to my photo: when that lot got to the other side, they tried to bribe the ferryman to leave us stranded. His wife wouldn't tell us how much they offered, but said it wasn't enough



There is a 'making of' picture


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2011)

Right, no more entries....I'm only 10 days late.

The winner.... coffeejo. Lazy lot !


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jul 2011)

Oooh! Yay! 

*puts thinking cap on*


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jul 2011)

Right then. My cycle club is having a bike maintenance session at the end of the month, so in the spirit of that, get cleaning / building / repairing your bikes and upload your photo(s) by 4 August. Bonus points for being arty farty.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2011)




----------



## benb (1 Aug 2011)

I forgot. I changed my chain this morning, and that would have been a perfect opportunity.


----------



## jim55 (1 Aug 2011)

in the cleaning vein ,,taken last night !!!













much better


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2011)

Jim, my wife is most tolerant easy going person i have ever met .......... but she would have my balls for breakfast if my bike went in the bath. 

(don't forget to move the white spirit away from the shampoo/radox afterwards)


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2011)

I can't believe that Jim's the only one with a clean, shiny bike. You lot are a disgrace  

Do I need to change this to make it mechanical / moving parts of the bike? And give you til after this coming weekend?

Here's one I took earlier (as in a couple of weeks ago) for inspiration:




Extra special bonus points for following Jim's lead and putting the bike in the bath. Just blame him if your OH objects.


----------



## Arch (2 Aug 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I can't believe that Jim's the only one with a clean, shiny bike. You lot are a disgrace
> 
> Do I need to change this to make it mechanical / moving parts of the bike? And give you til after this coming weekend?
> 
> ...



Just the push I needed, plus a part arrived today to be fitted to the Brom. 

Two efforts. This is arty on purpose, and shows fettling spanner:




This one is arty by accident - the odd shadow effect is down to the flash, I think....




It's my bath, I shall put what I wish in it.


----------



## jim55 (2 Aug 2011)

sometimes theres good points about being single and living alone ,,ffs ..my living room is like a bike shop just now!!!


----------



## jim55 (2 Aug 2011)




----------



## Stephenite (2 Aug 2011)

I like that room, Jim. You should become an interior designer.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (3 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> plus a part arrived today to be fitted to the Brom.



When did you get a Brompton??


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2011)

Here's one of me touching up the wife'

s beloved tourer with a bit of champagne ivory - TM Dulux


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> When did you get a Brompton??



A couple of weeks ago! Wanted one pretty much since I first saw one about 12 years ago... Finally felt I had the spare cash, and Ebay did the rest...


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> When did you get a Brompton??


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> When did you get a Brompton??






potsy said:


>


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2011)

I can't get my best bike near the house -


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> A couple of weeks ago! Wanted one pretty much since I first saw one about 12 years ago... Finally felt I had the spare cash, and Ebay did the rest...



I remember you wanting one , but I missed you buying one! Congratulations, welcome to 'the fold'


----------



## Arch (4 Aug 2011)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I remember you wanting one , but I missed you buying one! Congratulations, welcome to 'the fold'



Cheers! I mentioned it in the Tea thread (hence some people's rolling eyes...), but haven't got round to bragging across the whole forum yet....

I rode it into work today, longest ride on it (3 miles) since I got it. Felt great!

For a few days, I felt strangely complete. Almost as if N+1 had ended.

But today I've been reminded that I want a bamboo bike, so that's ok again....


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> Cheers! *I mentioned it in the Tea thread *(hence some people's rolling eyes...), but haven't got round to bragging across the whole forum yet....
> 
> I rode it into work today, longest ride on it (3 miles) since I got it. Felt great!
> 
> ...



Really? Don't think anyone noticed 

With all this talk of toy bikes I've forgotten what the topic is or when the cut off date is


----------



## Davidc (5 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> Cheers! I mentioned it in the Tea thread (hence some people's rolling eyes...), but haven't got round to bragging across the whole forum yet....
> 
> I rode it into work today, longest ride on it (3 miles) since I got it. Felt great!
> 
> ...



How about a bamboo Brompton?

If you got bored with it you could put it outside and grow flowers up it. Or peas. Or beans.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Aug 2011)

T'was a close call but the winner is ........................

Arch's accidentally arty shadow shot.

Over to you!


----------



## Arch (8 Aug 2011)

coffeejo said:


> T'was a close call but the winner is ........................
> 
> Arch's accidentally arty shadow shot.
> 
> Over to you!



oooooh! How exciting. I really don't know... gosh. I mean, I hadn't got a speech or... Anyway, I'd like to thank my Mum, and Andrew Ritchie, and... oh gosh!

Right. This is a theme I've had in my head since this thread started, but hadn't ever won before...

Decay. It seems rather appropriate, sadly, but interpret it how you will - natural, urban, just plain rust. Including a bike, of course, but the bike needn't be decaying.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Aug 2011)

Does it have to be your own bike in the shot?


----------



## Arch (9 Aug 2011)

Stephenite said:


> Does it have to be your own bike in the shot?



No, I think the rules are any bike, or even a representation of a bike. I'll accept any bike shaped object, as long as the pic is taken for the challenge.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2011)

Not my bike, I hasten to add!


----------



## Arch (17 Aug 2011)

Good stuff. I realised I forgot to set a date. End of the month perhaps, to let people use the Bank Holiday weekend?


----------



## ttcycle (17 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> Cheers! I mentioned it in the Tea thread (hence some people's rolling eyes...), but haven't got round to bragging across the whole forum yet....
> 
> I rode it into work today, longest ride on it (3 miles) since I got it. Felt great!
> 
> ...



I've not been in tea for ages!!

Fantastic news!

Now my inevitable question to every new bike owner - what is it's name and is it male or female?


----------



## Arch (17 Aug 2011)

ttcycle said:


> I've not been in tea for ages!!
> 
> Fantastic news!
> 
> Now my inevitable question to every new bike owner - what is it's name and is it male or female?



All my bikes are male, and have names beginning with M (it started as a coincidence, then became a theme - I have, or have had, Mithras, Mercury, Mephistopheles, Murdo, Monty and Midge). I haven't quite come up with a name yet, I'm waiting for the right one to strike me. I'm half wondering about Michael, for no discernable reason - which might be reason enough.

I've just fitted his latest upgrade - a pair of Brompton pedals with a LH folder. Next (if I can get them cheap on Ebay), will be mudguards, and a bag (I have a block). I should start a thread, I'll get round to pictures tonight.


----------



## ttcycle (17 Aug 2011)

welcome to the family Mr New Bike!


----------



## coffeejo (31 Aug 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Haitch (1 Sep 2011)

What's the theme, coffeejo?
And what did it say on the sign pointing at you in your photo?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Sep 2011)

Alan H said:


> What's the theme, coffeejo?And what did it say on the sign pointing at you in your photo?



Theme details below. The sign's somewhere vaguely nearly Cheddar Gorge and said 'motivation'. The others thought a photo opportunity would be hilarious. I had the giggles by that point and would have agreed to pretty much anything (apart from cycling up the gorge again  )



Arch said:


> oooooh! How exciting. I really don't know... gosh. I mean, I hadn't got a speech or... Anyway, I'd like to thank my Mum, and Andrew Ritchie, and... oh gosh!Right. This is a theme I've had in my head since this thread started, but hadn't ever won before...Decay. It seems rather appropriate, sadly, but interpret it how you will - natural, urban, just plain rust. Including a bike, of course, but the bike needn't be decaying.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Theme details below. The sign's somewhere vaguely nearly Cheddar Gorge and said 'motivation'. The others thought a photo opportunity would be hilarious. I had the giggles by that point and would have agreed to pretty much anything (apart from cycling up the gorge again  )



Just noticed this. Here is my entry.


----------



## Arch (1 Sep 2011)

Sorry, I'd forgotten about this.

Shall we give it the weekend? I'll judge on Monday.

If I remember!


----------



## Cubist (2 Sep 2011)

Remember what?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

That she's got a Brompton?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

Any more entries. My old photo is starting to look very lonely!


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> That she's got a Brompton?



Who has.....


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

Archie_tect said:


> Who has.....



Who has what? Or is that whom?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Any more entries. My old photo is starting to look very lonely!



4 so far, including yours. I'll see if I can find some inspiration for another over the weekend.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> 4 so far, including yours. I'll see if I can find some inspiration for another over the weekend.



Yep I noticed the others after I posted but my pic is still lonely


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

Then get thee outside with thy bike and camera!


----------



## Haitch (2 Sep 2011)

Not taken for the competition, just to keep Angelfishsolo's photo company.

A Bianchi abandoned next to the waste containers in northern Spain last summer:


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Yep I noticed the others after I posted but my pic is still lonely



Old pics don't count AFS


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

rich p said:


> Old pics don't count AFS



Technically all pictures are old once they are taken


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Technically all pictures are old once they are taken




Hmmm, taken since the challenge was set then


----------



## coffeejo (2 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Technically all pictures are old once they are taken



True, but some photos, like, well, erm, members of a certain cycle forum, are younger than others


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> True, but some photos, like, well, erm, members of a certain cycle forum, are younger than others



 Agreed


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2011)

Just for fun


----------



## coffeejo (4 Sep 2011)

On today's bike ride up the canal, we came across a guy on a badly maintained BSO whose chain had broken. G got his tools out and between us, we sorted it out but given the state it was in, I took a sneaky photo as it definitely fitted into the "decay" category!


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2011)

Does broken down on a bike count, this was a mate after the Purin Hill TT practice last Sunday.


----------



## Arch (8 Sep 2011)

Right.

Sorry folks, I suffered a slight memory slip with regard to judging...

It's tough, but I've plumped for Angelfishsolo's effort. I like the way the bike seems to either be subsiding into, or growing out of, the ground.

Special mention to Smokeysmoo for a bike that looks like lichen.

Over to AFS for a subject!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2011)

Arch said:


> Right.
> 
> Sorry folks, I suffered a slight memory slip with regard to judging...
> 
> ...



Good thing you finally remembered  

 AFS. Bring it on!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Sep 2011)

Thank you very much peeps 

Ok. Bad weather is upon us. the nights are drawing in so how about the most inappropriate clothing to be seen on a bike with at this time of year?


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2011)

Hmmm .... shame this wasn't earlier, I could have got a great shot of the yoof with his arse cheeks hanging out of his too-big shorts


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Hmmm .... shame this wasn't earlier, I could have got a great shot of the yoof with his arse cheeks hanging out of his too-big shorts



Never mind. I am sure there will be more opportunities


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2011)

Damn, this is too early to get to my Halloween ride vampire costume (complete with cravat and cape)


----------



## funnymummy (8 Sep 2011)

DAMN! Wish i'd had a camera handy last night... some bloke pulled up on his bike next to me at the lights...wearing only a teeny pair of briefs & a ruckscak on his bcak!


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> DAMN! Wish i'd had a camera handy last night... some bloke pulled up on his bike next to me at the lights...wearing only a teeny pair of briefs & a ruckscak on his bcak!



Triathlete - they need sectioning


----------



## funnymummy (8 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Triathlete - they need sectioning



Funny you should say that... a good friend of mine has just signed up to do her first one..... I told her exactly the same thing!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2011)

Taken today at the start of the Tour of Britain stage in Taunton:


----------



## rsvdaz (16 Sep 2011)

They dress far more conservative in Zummerzet than they do in Devon






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2011)

rsvdaz said:


> They dress far more conservative in Zummerzet than they do in Devon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Taken today at the start of the Tour of Britain stage in Taunton:
> 
> [attachment=5219MG_1062.JPG]






rsvdaz said:


> They dress far more conservative in Zummerzet than they do in Devon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this becoming a ToB spoiler thread


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Sep 2011)

Another two weeks before judging


----------



## G-Zero (18 Sep 2011)

rsvdaz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That's a horrible shade of green.... The bloke's obviously got no sense of taste


----------



## coffeejo (6 Oct 2011)

So, erm...


----------



## Baggy (6 Oct 2011)

Would anyone be surprised if I said that I know the guy in the mankini?


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2011)

Baggy said:


> Would anyone be surprised if I said that I know the guy in the mankini?



I would have to assume that you recognised him from the front, and not the back!


----------



## Baggy (6 Oct 2011)

Speicher said:


> I would have to assume that you recognised him from the front, and not the back!


Unfortunately I've now seen so many photos that I now recognise him from most directions!


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2011)

May I suppose you recognise his helmet.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Oct 2011)

Speicher said:


> May I suppose you recognise his helmet.




Helmet...

Is it Vikeonabike?

Someone else with a scandinavian connection perhaps - Dayvo??


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2011)

Is there any interest in resurrecting this thread? I've had a (rather boring, I admit) theme idea: "my new bike / new things for my bike"...


----------



## Arch (24 Nov 2011)

Yes, why not. I'd lost track a bit. Were we waiting for a theme or a judgement or entries?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2011)

AFS was judging but was banned before making The Final Decision.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2011)

Some folk will do anything to shirk responsibilty.


----------



## Arch (24 Nov 2011)

Ah!

OK, in that case I think a fresh start is good.

Shall we go with 'New Bike Bling'? But remember it has to be arty, not just pics of shiny-shiny....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2011)

If it was just shiny-shiny we could save all the bother say that ianrauk is the winner now.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2011)

Bling photos of New Bike Bling! 

Photos in by close of play on Sunday 11th December?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (24 Nov 2011)

Might actually have an entry for this one... if I manage to get it and the camera in the same place...


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2011)

New bike bling..boo hoo, got none. Would brake blocks count - I need some soon, very soon.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2011)

Ooh I have an idea too,  

Better get the hosepipe out first though


----------



## Arch (24 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> New bike bling..boo hoo, got none. Would brake blocks count - I need some soon, very soon.


 
Of course. Just make sure it's an arty shot.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2011)

Err ... I haven't got any ideas ........._yet_!!!


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2011)

New gold coloured bottle holder to match the gold bling 
Bike posing for the camera-


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> New gold coloured bottle holder to match the gold bling
> Bike posing for the camera-
> View attachment 4991


I'm guessing that was before and not after today's ride?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2011)

Bumpety bump!


----------



## Arch (1 Dec 2011)

There's ages yet....

(And guess who'll be Christmas shopping on the 24th.....)


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Dec 2011)

shiny bling....

do spoke reflectors count tho?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2011)

Arch said:


> There's ages yet....
> 
> (And guess who'll be Christmas shopping on the 24th.....)


Santa?


----------



## Norry1 (1 Dec 2011)

I've just taken delivery of a new Langster Steel. It is very shiny! Just need to work out an arty setting


----------



## Norry1 (4 Dec 2011)

Here are a few:




















No doubt, more to follow 


Martin


----------



## mcshroom (4 Dec 2011)




----------



## Norry1 (4 Dec 2011)

One more









Martin


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2011)

Are you planning on riding it or sticking it up on the wall?


----------



## Norry1 (6 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Are you planning on riding it or sticking it up on the wall?


 

Sticking it on the wall of course 

Martin


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Dec 2011)

forget the arty setting, that really is a very good looking bike.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Dec 2011)

Ooops, totally forgot about this thread. Got distracted by mince pies 

An extension til after Christmas - the 27th - just in case anyone's expecting any cycling goodies under the tree.


----------



## Baggy (23 Dec 2011)

Not exactly bling, but I have pimped my ride with some shiny new festive lights...


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2011)

Baggy said:


> Not exactly bling, but I have pimped my ride with some shiny new festive lights...


Chav!!


----------



## Baggy (23 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Chav!!


Poor bike has been described as looking like a mobile prostitute's grotto


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2011)

Baggy said:


> Poor bike has ben described as looking like a mobile prostitute's grotto


Have you made much?


----------



## Baggy (23 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Have you made much?


Someone bought me 4 pints and a steak and ale pie last night, probably as much as I could ever hope for


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Dec 2011)

cool ...another living room like mine...guitars and bikes everywhere ..ove it!


----------



## G-Zero (24 Dec 2011)

Not as cool as Norry1's bike, nor as arty as his frame and certainly not as festive as Baggy's lights, but following the festive feel....


----------



## coffeejo (28 Dec 2011)

Right then peeps, I've been pondering ...................... and Norry1 races past the chequered flag!



Norry1 said:


> Martin


 

Lots of bling (you can take the gold off the bike now, Potsy) and lots of excellent arty farty nonsense efforts.

Over to you, Martin......................


----------



## Norry1 (29 Dec 2011)

Ok firstly I have to make an admission and hope I'm not banned for life. My partner took the pics - but I was holding the bike at the time 

If I'm not thrown out - my suggestion is for pictures of your bike - with one or more animals in shot.

Martin


----------



## Arch (29 Dec 2011)

A well deserved win, a lovely photo!


----------



## Arch (29 Dec 2011)

Fair enough I reckon, it's still a lovely photo...

Hmmm, animals...


----------



## coffeejo (29 Dec 2011)

My dog will love this one


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2011)




----------



## coffeejo (29 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> View attachment 5823


That's clearly not _your_ bike, it's far too shiny


----------



## Piemaster (29 Dec 2011)

An animal and a bike? Only animal available to me is the cat. This will be a real challenge.
I see 2 options:
1. Wait until its asleep and _very_ quietly sneak the bike into the shot. As it usually sleeps upstairs on the bed this may present some difficulties.
2. Superglue


----------



## jim55 (29 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> View attachment 5823



thats gota win ,,,my new screensaver ,,brilliant pic


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2011)

Piemaster said:


> An animal and a bike? Only animal available to me is the cat. This will be a real challenge.




You should worry - I'm going to have to get the bloody goldfish out of the pond.


----------



## Piemaster (29 Dec 2011)

rich p said:


> You should worry - I'm going to have to get the bloody goldfish out of the pond.


..or throw the bike into it.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

I have no animals here at all.

I'm not sure there's an innocent way of saying this, but I'll have to go out on the fells and find some sheep


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2011)

I haven't got any animals  I'll have to think where I can steal one from!


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2011)

summerdays said:


> I haven't got any animals  I'll have to think where I can steal one from!


 
It doesn't have to be a pet or even an animal near your bike. As long as there is a bike and one or more animals in shot, it counts. 

Martin


----------



## coffeejo (31 Dec 2011)

summerdays said:


> I haven't got any animals  I'll have to think where I can steal one from!


Cycle out in search of a field of cows?


----------



## Arch (31 Dec 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Cycle out in search of a field of cows?


 
Or a pet shop...

Or a zoo! Bonus points for an elephant!


----------



## coffeejo (31 Dec 2011)

Arch said:


> Or a pet shop...
> 
> Or a zoo! Bonus points for an elephant!


Three guesses what the challenge will be next time Arch wins!!


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2011)

I'll be impressed if you get your bike into either the pet shop or the zoo!!!


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2011)

Attempt to cheat my way to the win No2 -


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2011)

Now that is cute!!!


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2011)

summerdays said:


> Now that is cute!!!


And it could pass for my bike looking at the rust 
Have given the cats a pep talk and am awaiting a photo oppurtunity


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2011)

Here is my contribution (taken today). The story is probably better than the photo.

My partner and I do a 15 mile round trip to buy our free range farm eggs at a local farm. The owners are suckers for animals (as is Wendy my partner) and have all sorts of animals knocking around. The horse in the picture is called Winnie and is 36 years old. The sheep is blind and is called Steve. We feed them Polos when we buy eggs and they come across when we get there now – Winnie will winnie at us until the Polos come out. 








Martin


----------



## Mr Phoebus (1 Jan 2012)

A shot taken of me by a friend. I didn't even know he'd took it until he emailed me the shot.


----------



## theloafer (2 Jan 2012)

ride today cut short fell off bike  got these on the way back(see post bike ride today)


----------



## funnymummy (4 Jan 2012)

As the owner of two supercute kittens, and someone that cycles reguarly in the countryside I figured I would have lots of animal related photos..But after scouring my albums the only one I can find is this...

Taken when we stopped at a Tearoom for a much needed warming drinky!!




There really are sheep in the background


Or there's this one.... Taken after leaving the tearoom & few warming brandies...





Animals instead of bikes...??


----------



## theloafer (9 Jan 2012)

bad day at work .. so finished at 2 came home got changed straight out on the boardman cx got a quick 15 miles in feeling loads better now... took this shot ...


----------



## G-Zero (9 Jan 2012)

Norry1 said:


> If I'm not thrown out - my suggestion is for pictures of your bike - with one or more animals in shot.
> Martin


 
Do they have to be real animals, or would animal themed shots suffice ?

Edit - TheLoafer's pic has eventually downloaded on my computer and may have answered the question - I had something similar in mind if acceptable.


----------



## G-Zero (9 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> bad day at work .. so finished at 2 came home got changed straight out on the boardman cx got a quick 15 miles in feeling loads better now... took this shot ...


 
I've not seen that one - Where is it ?


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2012)

For those people who might not have seen my thread about my new bike last year.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> For those people who might not have seen my thread about my new bike last year.
> 
> View attachment 6053
> 
> ...


Cheat


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Cheat


 
 Yes, but I know those photos are not eligible for the competition.  I did not take them.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

Can I join in? Not sure I've quite got the hang of it?!?


----------



## theloafer (10 Jan 2012)

G-Zero said:


> I've not seen that one - Where is it ?


 
its in newton aycliffe on part of http://www.mevio.com/episode/17269/great-aycliffe-way


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but I know those photos are not eligible for the competition.  I did not take them.


Also you said ... last year ... I'm presuming it has to be new photos for the comp as normal?

Still I love the one on the moving bike .... why didn't it fly away? What can you tell us about the photo?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2012)

This link will explain about Treacle the owl. 

Yes, new photos for the comp, but I think people are welcome to post old photos, if they say they are old ones.


----------



## Norry1 (10 Jan 2012)

G-Zero said:


> Do they have to be real animals, or would animal themed shots suffice ?
> 
> Edit - TheLoafer's pic has eventually downloaded on my computer and may have answered the question - I had something similar in mind if acceptable.


 
I'm happy for people to use their initiative - I like the spider and the mug pics! 

Another week or so then before the winner is chosen.

Martin


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jan 2012)

Norry1 said:


> Another week or so then before the winner is chosen.


 
I'd better get the dog to put her happy face on


----------



## G-Zero (11 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> its in newton aycliffe on part of http://www.mevio.com/episode/17269/great-aycliffe-way


 
Thanks for the link


----------



## G-Zero (11 Jan 2012)

Your guess is as good as mine as to what type of animal ??


----------



## coffeejo (11 Jan 2012)

Griffin?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (11 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but I know those photos are not eligible for the competition.  *I did not take them*.


Ah, that's mine out then. I wasn't _au fait_ enough with the roolz.


----------



## theloafer (11 Jan 2012)

G-Zero said:


> Thanks for the link


 
if you ever over this way g-zero you can find it 2.54 mile after the start route http://connect.garmin.com/activity/140819474
put map on satellite view


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2012)

Mr Phoebus said:


> Ah, that's mine out then. I wasn't _au fait_ enough with the roolz.


 
Yes, but *you* are in your photo.  Whereas I am not in "my" photo.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (11 Jan 2012)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but *you* are in your photo.


See, I told you I wasn't _au fait_ with the roolz.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Jan 2012)

coffeejo said:


> That's clearly not _your_ bike, it's far too shiny


 
 How does he reach the pedals


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2012)

Bolam Lake... if you look carefully there is a swan...


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2012)

Mr Phoebus said:


> See, I told you I wasn't _au fait_ with the roolz.


 
They aren't roolz exactly, more like guidelines, I think. Perhaps "your" photo would have been better if you had been facing the camera.


----------



## G-Zero (8 Feb 2012)

Norry1 said:


> *Another week or so then before the winner is chosen.*
> Martin


 

BUMp


----------



## G-Zero (3 Apr 2012)

Does anyone know if Martin (Norry1) is ok, he doesn't seem to have posted since January


----------



## postman (3 Apr 2012)

Just having a practise.Things work better with Chrome.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Apr 2012)

Bump????? Anyone heard from Norry1? Should we move it along in his absence?


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

New challenge then coffeejo ?

How about the biggest non FRTTC cycle chat forum ride eh - we've got this nailed this weekend !!

Oh bugger realised the camera I was 'borrowing' is with the Family in N Wales... argh.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Apr 2012)

Hmm, in honour of that (the mahoosive group ride, not the absentee camera), how about something nice and simple: Bikes! 

Two or more bikes, (for once they don't have to be yours); parked up or ridden; brand new in the shop or tucked up in your stable at home; big bikes, small bikes; two wheels, three wheels, or just the one; drop bars, sit up and beg, lie back and think of the Champs-Elysées... 

See where we're at by the end of the month?


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2012)

We can do that on Sunday....

Nice idea, I can do the stable.


----------



## summerdays (20 Apr 2012)

I like the idea ...


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2012)

I have a plan.......

I need

a. A shiny clean never been ridden looking bike
b. The girliest bike you've ever seen bike
c. The dirtiest bike you've ever seen bike

Now, if only we could get those 3 together at the same time while I have a camera


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I have a plan.......
> 
> I need
> 
> ...


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (24 Apr 2012)

Fewer smilies, more (any!!!) photos please!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

We missed the clean / dirty bike pictures - they were all dirty !

Will get some stable shots this week, as I've got to get some 'other' shots for a magazine article (possibly) !


----------



## G-Zero (25 Apr 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Fewer smilies, more (any!!!) photos please!


----------



## mcshroom (14 Oct 2012)

Well this thread's gone cold. Not a brilliant photo but at least it's something 






We couldn't find anywhere to chain the bikes to at the breakfast stop in Newcastle after a night ride, so we just made them one big heavy jumble


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2012)

I've forgotten what was the latest competition? (I'm being lazy and can't be bothered to back page)


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> I've forgotten what was the latest competition? (I'm being lazy and can't be bothered to back page)


Bikes!!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Oct 2012)

Yeah, tried to get it going again but it didn't really happen.


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2012)

OK - I normally see quite a few of those daily....


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2012)

Y


summerdays said:


> OK - I normally see quite a few of those daily....


You'd better hurry up though summerdays, competition started on the 19th April


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Oct 2012)

Did anyone say bikes?


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2012)

OK photo taken since then of a bike:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Oct 2012)

Too dark, Summerdays: you haven't won the competition 
Edit: I tilted the laptop, can see it now: you won!


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Too dark, Summerdays: you haven't won the competition
> Edit: I tilted the laptop, can see it now: you won!


Pipe down Pat, you're not the judge


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Pipe down Pat, you're not the judge


No, not without finding my glasses first


----------



## mcshroom (14 Oct 2012)

I think the rules was bikes so more than one, otherwise I'll submit this one: -


----------



## coffeejo (14 Oct 2012)

The theme:


coffeejo said:


> ... how about something nice and simple: Bikes!
> 
> Two or more bikes, (for once they don't have to be yours); parked up or ridden; brand new in the shop or tucked up in your stable at home; big bikes, small bikes; two wheels, three wheels, or just the one; drop bars, sit up and beg, lie back and think of the Champs-Elysées...


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2012)

OK attempt 2: (now I'm getting my head around the rules - again taken since April):



There are 4 in there if you look carefully - mine is behind the white one!


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Too dark, Summerdays


It was dark as it was part of a series taken for my eldest Art project over the summer - the balloons were the key feature so that one was dark to try to bring out the colours against the sky!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> It was dark as it was part of a series taken for my eldest Art project over the summer - the balloons were the key feature so that one was dark to try to bring out the colours against the sky!


I see (the balloons) clearly now


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Well this thread's gone cold. Not a brilliant photo but at least it's something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the Genesis second one in. Very nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I think the rules was bikes so more than one, otherwise I'll submit this one: -


 
You tour with a telephone box on your rack, why don't you just get a mobile?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> I like the Genesis second one in. Very nice.


 

Mistral's if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Mistral's if my memory serves me correct.



That one is CrinklyUncle* off of YACF's



*Part of the User10119 pride


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

Again, why isn't this thread in the photography section??


----------



## JoeyB (16 Oct 2012)

Whats the next challenge? Is 'bikes' done now?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Whats the next challenge? Is 'bikes' done now?


Not yet, thought I'd see if there were any more entries today.


----------



## Spinney (16 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Again, why isn't this thread in the photography section??


Isn't the photography section fairly new?
This is a venerable thread...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Again, why isn't this thread in the photography section??


What photography section?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> Isn't the photography section fairly new?
> This is a venerable thread...


 
Fair point. The other photo thread could have gone in there, though.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> What photography section?


 
Er, the photography one!! lol


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Er, the photography one!! lol


I didn't realise you meant the other forum! 

Anyway, back on topic... any more for any more?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I didn't realise you meant the other forum!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic... any more for any more?


 
Er, I didn't!! Can't you see the photo gallery section??

stu


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Er, I didn't!! Can't you see the photo gallery section??
> 
> stu


How long's that been there?  I only visit the new threads page!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

>5 years old, it seems!


----------



## Biscuit (16 Oct 2012)

Why don't we just move it to the photo gallery section then and move on... Do we need help from a moderator type person to make that happen?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> Isn't the photography section fairly new?
> This is a venerable thread...


 
Noted that the photo gallery section (which is what I was referring to) pre-dates this thread...


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

Nah, that could just mean that older threads have been moved in there by the mods at some point.

_Anyway_....


----------



## mcshroom (16 Oct 2012)

We didn't have a photo gallery option until the latest software IIC so I think this thread pre dates it.


----------



## Norm (16 Oct 2012)

Why is this thread not in the photo gallery? Because this thread is not for photo gallery images. 

Photo gallery is for people to post pix of their own scoots, this thread is a bit of fun.


----------



## Biscuit (16 Oct 2012)

^ I'm with Norm here. Let's get on then.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Oct 2012)

Take off bikes!


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Why is this thread not in the photo gallery? Because this thread is not for photo gallery images.
> 
> Photo gallery is for people to post pix of their own scoots, this thread is a bit of fun.



Oh sorry I didn't realise it was thus prescribed. The only thread that refers to the type of photos appropriate for the photo gallery section, is the very first one, which does indeed predate this thread, indicating that either the photo gallery section itself predates this thread (and does not explicitly forbid photos of not bikes); or that the first post in what is now the photo gallery section, was originally somewhere else, in which case the exhortation to post own bike photos (to paraphrase that thread) did not apply to the photo gallery section when it was written and has been applied retrospectively, although as before, it does not explicitly ban any subject matter including those photos arising from, but not including in their composition, bikes.

Stu


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

Err - does it matter - it's just a bit of light hearted fun - sometimes it doesn't even contain a bike - but normally there is some connection to cycling.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2012)

What's the challenge?


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

I asked that too (as I was just as lazy as you and couldn't be bothered to look back) - so I feel it is my duty to tell you it is "bikeS", I failed with my first upload as it just had one


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't realise it was thus prescribed. The only thread that refers to the type of photos appropriate for the photo gallery section, is the very first one, which does indeed predate this thread, indicating that either the photo gallery section itself predates this thread (and does not explicitly forbid photos of not bikes); or that the first post in what is now the photo gallery section, was originally somewhere else, in which case the exhortation to post own bike photos (to paraphrase that thread) did not apply to the photo gallery section when it was written and has been applied retrospectively, although as before, it does not explicitly ban any subject matter including those photos arising from, but not including in their composition, bikes.
> 
> Stu


Good God man, you could have taken a picture in the time it took to write that, get on with it!


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> I asked that too (as I was just as lazy as you and couldn't be bothered to look back) - so I feel it is my duty to tell you it is "bikeS", I failed with my first upload as it just had one


 bikeS with a capital S? Specialized?


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

Less waffle more pics please


----------



## coffeejo (17 Oct 2012)

Here be the challenge:


coffeejo said:


> *Two or more bikes, (for once they don't have to be yours); parked up or ridden; brand new in the shop or tucked up in your stable at home; big bikes, small bikes; two wheels, three wheels, or just the one; drop bars, sit up and beg, lie back and think of the Champs-Elysées...*


Still not set the end date yet, keep 'em coming.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2012)

Thank you Jo for helping out an old dimwit!
I'm onto it Potsy - watch this space!


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2012)

Taken today. No use of special effects to mask the fact that I found exactly nowt to take a picture of, at all, honest.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2012)

@crackle, them's not bikeS, them's bits of bikeS...


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2012)

@threebikesmcginty, yeah but the bitS are all on a frame, so that makes it a bike and there's more than one of them and I would have taken a wide shot but they all had for sale signs on their bars and it looked a bit poo and I only had my phone and they were the only bikeS about and, and, and.....so there!

And you're going to have to shorten your name for this @business


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2012)

@crackle


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Less waffle more pics please


Love the new avatar!


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> Taken today. No use of special effects to mask the fact that I found exactly nowt to take a picture of, at all, honest.


Go one them - tell me how you get that effect - I like the illustrated book look - makes you look at the details.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Love the new avatar!


 It was a present 

Will take a pic tomorrow of our 'executive' bike storage area, with all the bso's on show


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Go one them - tell me how you get that effect - I like the illustrated book look - makes you look at the details.


Using Picasa, go to the special effects tab, use pencil sketch and play with the sliders, then choose Polaroid to put it in that box. I should probably have sharpened it too and fixed the contrast to make it look a bit snappier.


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2012)

'Biking the Dyke' on the North Sea Cycle Route in the Netherlands.

Edit to say, this is the first time I have entered this competition. Perhaps the photo has to be taken today?? If so, I'm out! ,


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't realise it was thus prescribed. The only thread that refers to the type of photos appropriate for the photo gallery section, is the very first one, which does indeed predate this thread, indicating that either the photo gallery section itself predates this thread (and does not explicitly forbid photos of not bikes); or that the first post in what is now the photo gallery section, was originally somewhere else, in which case the exhortation to post own bike photos (to paraphrase that thread) did not apply to the photo gallery section when it was written and has been applied retrospectively, although as before, it does not explicitly ban any subject matter including those photos arising from, but not including in their composition, bikes.
> 
> Stu


 
Have you been watching "Yes Prime Minister" recently?


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

snorri said:


> View attachment 13992
> 
> 'Biking the Dyke' on the North Sea Cycle Route in the Netherlands.
> 
> Edit to say, this is the first time I have entered this competition. Perhaps the photo has to be taken today?? If so, I'm out! ,


Pic has to be taken after the start of the new challenge


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> What photography section?


Over on the dark side !


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2012)

Just sneaking one off "my ride" thread


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Pic has to be taken after the start of the new challenge


 Looks as if the challenge started in April 2012(?), my pic was taken end of May 2012.
It's all a bit complicated for me.


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Pic has to be taken after the start of the new challenge


Which was April I think - so that allows quite a time scale including the summer holidays!

(Just seen you have worked out the start date yourself).


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Just sneaking one off "my ride" thread


I only see 1 bike there Mr Skud


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

snorri said:


> Looks as if the challenge started in April 2012(?), my pic was taken end of May 2012.
> It's all a bit complicated for me.


Yours is fine then, normally the winner sets the new theme, gives a rough time scale for announcing the next winner.
Pictures have to be taken from then, no 'old' pics etc.

The last challenge went wrong in that Norry never returned  so Jo set the next challenge


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks Potsy, the thread had become a little difficult to follow.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> I only see 1 bike there Mr Skud


There was a guy on a GT mountain bike eyeing my fixie up just out of shot........honest Gov


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2012)

Ha,Ha found one !!!


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Ha,Ha found one !!!


I assume the one on the left is yours!!!


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2012)

I thought the subject was 'bikeS' not scrap metal


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2012)

@fossyant
FOSSY!!!! Don't look at the above pics mate... look away now!!


----------



## theloafer (18 Oct 2012)

end of the coast2 coast


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> I assume the one on the left is yours!!!


After me,Potsy's and 400BHP's ride on the Trans Pennine Trail


----------



## laurence (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2012)

Our executive bike storage area, complete with a few blurred shots of bso's 








Have I won?


----------



## coffeejo (19 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Have I won?


We'll find out soon ... anyone else want to put something together over the weekend?


----------



## theloafer (20 Oct 2012)

did some fetteling today .getting tourer ready foe w/end at woller


----------



## Herbie (21 Oct 2012)

bonj2 said:


> OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
> Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.
> 
> might not take off, but give it a go...
> ...


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2012)

Ok folks, we have a winner!



laurence said:


>


Highly Commended to Crackle. And a Special Mention to summerdays for not reading the brief 

Laurence, over to you....................................................


----------



## laurence (21 Oct 2012)

blimey and flinkin' blip.

cheers!

erm... a topic?

how about Falling Leaves - as there is a race and a ride of the falling leaves. doesn't have to include a bike, but should reflect the autumnal feel.

is that ok?


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2012)

A deserved winner


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> A deserved winner


Fix


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2012)

What's next ?


----------



## JoeyB (22 Oct 2012)

This is next I think...



laurence said:


> blimey and flinkin' blip.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2012)

A first effort to get the ball rolling...


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2012)

You could do with a drop of lube on that chain Rich 

Is there a closing date for entries?


----------



## 4F (22 Oct 2012)

Looks like your Scott has seen better days Rich


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2012)

Ok my first attempt ... doesn't give the full on impression of dull that there is today!




The trailer looked to have tons of gardening equipment but she turned off before I caught up with her.


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> You could do with a drop of lube on that chain Rich
> quote]
> 
> You mean the superfluous chain locking them up in case someone might nick them?


----------



## defy-one (22 Oct 2012)

Sorry about.the rotation .... The leaves did fall ... Honest.

View attachment 14135


----------



## defy-one (22 Oct 2012)

And another ....


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2012)

They look ok to me


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2012)

_I seem to recall bikes aren't a prerequisite?_

_



_


----------



## Spinney (24 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> _I seem to recall bikes aren't a prerequisite?_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


No, but I thought falling leaves _were_ for this challenge!

Nice spider, though!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> No, but I thought falling leaves _were_ for this challenge!
> 
> Nice spider, though!


 
Whoops! I was too lazy to read back!

Rich p *falling* on his sword, *leaves* the thread in disgrace......


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2012)

To be fair, I was _on_ the bike at the time...


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> No, but I thought falling leaves _were_ for this challenge!
> 
> Nice spider, though!


I'm not sure, the exact wording was.... " _Falling Leaves - as there is a race and a ride of the falling leaves. doesn't have to include a bike, but should reflect the autumnal feel._" so it maybe doesn't have to have falling leaves, which are fairly difficult to capture in their falling state - believe me I've tried in the past! Hopefully @laurence will be along to clarify.


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

Somebody pick a winner so we can move on ......


----------



## Spinney (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Somebody pick a winner so we can move on ......


I say, old chap, give us a chance - the challenge was only set on Sunday! It is usual to allow a week or two for people to take their pics!


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> I say, old chap, give us a chance - the challenge was only set on Sunday! It is usual to allow a week or two for people to take their pics!


And then we forget and we get an extra week or so etc , besides defy-one has yet to enter a photo


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2012)

Spinney said:


> I say, old chap, give us a chance - the challenge was only set on Sunday! It is usual to allow a week or two for people to take their pics!


Well said Spinney, I'm commuting both ways in the dark this week, hopefully get a shot or 2 over the weekend


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2012)

Went for a walk today with this challenge on mind:


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> And then we forget and we get an extra week or so etc , besides defy-one has yet to enter a photo



A straight photo that requires no head realigment! Lol


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Went for a walk today with this challenge on mind:
> 
> View attachment 14224


 Is that the dead centre of Glasgow, Pat?

© The Beano, 1965


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Is that the dead centre of Glasgow, Pat?
> 
> © The Beano, 1965


Nay: the centre of Glasgow is where you die on a saturday night, stabbed in a drunken fight after an old firm's game 
The one in the pic is just the local graveyard.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2012)

This was taken on a recent ride:


----------



## laurence (24 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> I'm not sure, the exact wording was.... "_Falling Leaves - as there is a race and a ride of the falling leaves. doesn't have to include a bike, but should reflect the autumnal feel._" so it maybe doesn't have to have falling leaves, which are fairly difficult to capture in their falling state - believe me I've tried in the past! Hopefully @laurence will be along to clarify.


 
indeed... leaves and bike are optional, but it should reflect Autumn (or spring if you are in the antipodes).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2012)

Nice pic, Phil: I can see a bike in it.


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2012)

I had an autumnal feel once, he said wistfully....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nice pic, Phil: I can see a bike in it.


Thankyou. It's the Quarry in Shrewsbury which is a very popular place for cycling and great for photo's.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Oct 2012)

Enough lurking, thought I'd have a go. Here's my effort, on the way home today. Yes we are stationary at this point. Hope the upload works. I'm new to this....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2012)

Good effort, Biscuit!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2012)

One of your links is broken biscuits. Punctuation alert!


----------



## benb (25 Oct 2012)

OK, here are mine that I took this morning. (more in the link)


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

Taken this morning in Taunton:

Irony. We haz it.





Reflection on the canal.





The war memorial in Vivary Park.





I like the grass ring around the base of this tree.





I liked the shape of the decoration in the wall and thought it would make for a slightly different shot.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2012)

Gold Leaf packet - nice touch jo!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Gold Leaf packet - nice touch jo!


I was going for a "nature's waste products vs people's" shot and some icky scoundrel had kindly left that just where I'd positioned myself!


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I was going for a "nature's waste products vs people's" shot and some icky scoundrel had kindly left that just where I'd positioned myself!


I'm glad the people's waste products was only a tobacco packet


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> I'm glad the people's waste products was only a tobacco packet


I couldn't be bothered to walk all the way up to the sewage plant


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

I really like the reflection on the canal.


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

There are some great pics there Jo, don't think I'll bother putting any of mine up now


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> There are some great pics there Jo, don't think I'll bother putting any of mine up now


 It's too late to save my humiliation potsy!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I really like the reflection on the canal.


Thanks, Pat.  A duck kindly chased one of the others and created the ripples for me!


potsy said:


> There are some great pics there Jo, don't think I'll bother putting any of mine up now


Lazy git


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> There are some great pics there Jo, don't think I'll bother putting any of mine up now


You mean you never made an effort?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Lazy git


 
Telepathy


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Telepathy


Bullying


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Bullying


The truth hurts?


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Basically a vanity shot from this afternoon, although it does have a bike and LOTS of fallen leaves


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

And today was a great reminder of the value of a "hybrid" as I rode through these woods same time last year on my previous, road, bike, and had to be rather more cautious back then.

Stu


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

*scratching your eyes out in 3, 2........*


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> *scratching your eyes out in 3, 2........*


That was attempt number 3, for some reason he wasn't as keen as I was to play his role in the leaf balancing shot


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> That was attempt number 3, for some reason he wasn't as keen as I was to play his role in the leaf balancing shot


I think you should have a go with Puma


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I think you should have a go with Puma


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 14343


 
 (Puma, not Potsy )


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok, ok, ok - I've got one.....taken a few years ago on Kinder. It was trying to steal my cheese and beetroot sandwich....grrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 14350


Disqualified  (and not just because you put beetroot in your sandwiches!!!)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

^^^^^ Erm? Leaves? Autumn leaves?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> OK, I think I've got the hang of this....a mushroom in Trent Park near Enfield, is this any better (but it's got no cat or bike in it)?
> 
> View attachment 14351
> 
> ...


Do you own a TARDIS?


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)

Is Rocky having a breakdown?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

I like the mushroom: original and in theme of the competition!


----------



## summerdays (26 Oct 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok, this is my final entry. This is in the field to the left of the road down to the harbour at John O'Groats.......I suspect someone was a tad fed-up with spending 900 miles on their trusty bike, so threw it away:
> 
> View attachment 14352
> 
> ...


Has that photo been taken since this round has been set???? Looks more summer like than autumnal to me (perhaps it is just long grass makes me think of summer).


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I like the mushroom: original and in theme of the competition!


And 6 years old!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> And 6 years old!


 
 that's cheating RM


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> that's cheating RM


Indeed. I thought the basic rules were:
- must be specifically taken for the photo comp
- must include a bike


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Indeed. I thought the basic rules were:
> - must be specifically taken for the photo comp
> - must include a bike


The last one was multiple bikes so this one can be bikeless to even things out.............


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2012)

..........but just in case, I'll take my camera with me on tomorrow's group ride


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> ..........but just in case, I'll take my camera with me on tomorrow's group ride


Me too


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Indeed. I thought the basic rules were:
> - must be specifically taken for the photo comp
> - must include *autumn leaves*


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2012)

I think peeps are allowed to post (relevant) photos taken before the challenge was set, but they should say when they were taken.

@Rocky, I am not sure you have correctly grasped the parameters of the competition.


----------



## Norm (26 Oct 2012)

I know it was 4 years ago but...



bonj2 said:


> Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.


The idea was that the competition was specifically to encourage photography rather than searching through your hard disk.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> I know it was 4 years ago but...
> 
> 
> The idea was that the competition was specifically to encourage photography rather than searching through your hard disk.


It has evolved a bit since then norm, but I agree it has to be a pic taken since the challenge was set


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Indeed. I thought the basic rules were:
> - must be specifically taken for the photo comp
> - must include a bike


I must stand half a chance this time, then!


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> I know it was 4 years ago but...
> 
> 
> The idea was that the competition was specifically to encourage photography rather than searching through your hard disk.


 
 Thank you for that clarification, Norm.


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Blimey.......I'm speechless.
> 
> Now there's a first
> 
> ...


No way mate ... but there is still time to post another one, unless you live in Scotland where you now can't post an Autumn photo as Winter has arrived

But I am intrigued by your photo - when was it taken - looks like the soft evening light of a summers day? Makes me want to be there, rather than here where I'm trying to decide how many layers I need to put on to get out of bed


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2012)

Couldn't find my lock so had to hide my bike at the cafe today


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

The numpty (better descriptions are available on fora with less severe swear filters) put me out of a photography mood but here are a couple I whilst took walking the dog this morning, when all was Good and Cheery in the world (if a little chilly):


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2012)

Can't see a leaf on top of Snipe's head


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Can't see a leaf on top of Snipe's head


I'll try again this afternoon. Hopefully she'll be less bouncy and not so inclined to think everything is Food...


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Couldn't find my lock so had to hide my bike at the cafe today
> View attachment 14375


I think a dull green frame would be more successful - still the rust on the chain set helps that to blend in


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 14379


I do like this one.. with the shafts of sunlight through the trees.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> I think a dull green frame would be more successful - still the rust on the chain set helps that to blend in


Somebody else had the same idea


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

Good grief, is that the land where cycles go to die?


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Good grief, is that the land where cycles go to die?


Just what I was thinking a bike graveyard ... I'd keep my bike well away from there ... it could be a serious wasting disease.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Just what I was thinking a bike graveyard ... I'd keep my bike well away from there ... it could be a serious wasting disease.


First symptom is that your chain goes slack


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> First symptom is that your chain goes slack


Potsy ... how is your bike feeling?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Oct 2012)

A couple from the grounds of Egremont Castle this afternoon. Considering how close it is I really don't go in there enough.











Also an excuse to photograph my new bike


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Good grief, is that the land where cycles go to die?


It might well be - also a great picture imo,* but where are the brown/red leaves? *
Off topic pic, Potsy!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

A couple more from my walk with the dog this afternoon:

Silver Shroomage, as inspired by @rockymountain and his ineligible but uber cool photo earlier.





The entrance to one of the local farms.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Oct 2012)

Lovely pictures, CJ. Me like very much


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Lovely pictures, CJ. Me like very much


Thanks Pat . Me like sunny autumn days and the excuse to get my arse in gear and give the camera some exercise. Dog likes too as she gets to snuffle about and investigate interesting smells without the worry of being left behind.


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2012)

Some of you are clearly cheating and posting good photographs rather than the load of old cobblers I post.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Some of you are clearly cheating and posting good photographs rather than the load of old cobblers I post.



I'm of the impression some of the people here are even using cameras


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Some of you are clearly cheating and posting good photographs rather than the load of old cobblers I post.


*wipes up  from keyboard*


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Some of you are clearly cheating and posting good photographs rather than the load of old cobblers I post.


Hope you're not including me and Rocky in this sweeping statement?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm of the impression some of the people here are even using cameras


Not me


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2012)

It's got a few leaves in it a couple of bikes and it's autumn


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Oct 2012)

You got a* bus* in your picture 
The enemy!
Albeit, in this case, an ancient enemy: no seen one that old since visiting the museum of transport


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You got a* bus* in your picture
> The enemy!
> Albeit, in this case, an ancient enemy: no seen one that old since visiting the museum of transport [/quote
> It's them big red things i don't like.


----------



## laurence (28 Oct 2012)

no bikes, but a lot of leaves


----------



## defy-one (29 Oct 2012)

Have we found a winner yet?


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Oct 2012)

Here's today's input taken at Snugbury's Ice cream near Nantwich.They do a different hay sculpture each year in the field next to the ice cream palour (i did not have one today....honest ! ) and they burn it every bonfire night so i was cutting it fine this year ! This year they celebrated the finest sport from that little sporting event we had down in London village....... Enjoy


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> no bikes, but a lot of leaves


 
Laurence, you can't enter your own competition. Anyway, what's the closing date?


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> Laurence, you can't enter your own competition. Anyway, what's the closing date?


There is nothing to stop you posting photos ... but it would be considered extremely bad form to actually win your own competition (though I guess it would be possible if nobody else entered at all!)


----------



## defy-one (29 Oct 2012)

I love the concept of this thread,but when we did it on the BMW forum,it was more structured
Example
2 weeks for all entries. Previous winner is new judge.decision is final. Picture must contain your car ...

Can we have more structure please?


----------



## mcshroom (29 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I love the concept of this thread,but when we did it on the BMW forum,it was more structured
> Example
> 2 weeks for all entries. Previous winner is new judge.decision is final. Picture must contain your car ...
> 
> Can we have more structure please?


bonj may have departed, but his spirit is alive and well in this thread


----------



## laurence (29 Oct 2012)

shall we set a closing date of wednesday?

if i give the impression i don't know what i am doing, then that is actually the case.


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2012)

OK some more leaves from me....













Guess who went to Westonbirt today  (I do like it, but wish everyone else didn't)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2012)

Good pictures, Summerdays!


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2012)

Some of your pathetic efforts have been well-intentioned and plucky, but probably not as good as mine.


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> Some of your pathetic efforts have been well-intentioned and plucky, but probably not as good as mine.


But you wouldn't want to win because you were the only entrant would you?


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> But you wouldn't want to win because you were the only entrant would you?


 When it comes to photography, I'm pretty certain I could come second in a one horse race!


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2012)

rich p said:


> When it comes to photography, I'm pretty certain I could come second in a one horse race!


Ah - going for the sympathy vote now  (I'm sure a bribe of the note variety would be far more effective).


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2012)

summerdays said:


> Ah - going for the sympathy vote now  (I'm sure a bribe of the note variety would be far more effective).


 Hellebore seedlings, Laurence?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Nov 2012)

So who won then?


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

laurence said:


> shall we set a closing date of wednesday?
> 
> if i give the impression i don't know what i am doing, then that is actually the case.


Is it Wednesday yet? 
You are now giving a better impression of that laurence


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> I love the concept of this thread,but when we did it on the BMW forum,it was more structured
> Example
> 2 weeks for all entries. Previous winner is new judge.decision is final. Picture must contain your car ...
> 
> Can we have more structure please?


 
Isn't it just for fun, though? 

I hope you're not one of those BMW drivers (of which the current ration is 100%) who give me absolutely NO room when overtaking?! (Ditto Audi and VW Golf.) (Also, got a very close White Van Man pass today, and the same bus driver twice tried to put me out of contention, the ****.)

Stu


----------



## laurence (1 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> To be fair, I was _on_ the bike at the time...
> View attachment 14221


 
we have a winner!

congrats to Cyclist33


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

I'm being lazy again ... which photo was that?


----------



## laurence (1 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> I'm being lazy again ... which photo was that?


 
for some reason i can't get the pic to show when i post.


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

OK - what post number?


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2012)

Dis
http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/falling-leaves-jpg.14221/


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)




----------



## laurence (1 Nov 2012)




----------



## laurence (1 Nov 2012)

got there in the end


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)




----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Nov 2012)

Yoiks!! How did that happen?!



Quite chuffed if I'm being frank - it was one of those "I've got to go back and photograph that" moments!

So, er, as Regent, what are my duties?

Stu


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yoiks!! How did that happen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Stu, your job now is to pick the next theme 
Oh, and set a finish date then pick the winner.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Well done Stu, your job now is to pick the next theme
> Oh, and set a finish date then pick the winner.


 
Thanks very much


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

Very nice avenue of trees - the ones on the left look slightly different colour to those on the left, I wonder if it is a trick of the light or whether the light is different causing differing amounts of sugars in the leaves.

(Thanks everyone for posting the photo for me).


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

2 and a half hours and no new challenge has been set, defy one will be doing his nut


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> 2 and a half hours and no new challenge has been set, defy one will be doing his nut


Patience .... I'm sure he is thinking about it. And unless it is a night photo you're not going to be able to do anything about it until tomorrow anyway!


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2012)

It won't matter, Potsy won't win anyway.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2012)

Good choice Laurence. Well done cyclist 33!


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Patience .... I'm sure he is thinking about it. And unless it is a night photo you're not going to be able to do anything about it until tomorrow anyway!


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2012)

How about a bike, a long walk and a hospital - you need patience for that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> How about a bike, a long walk and a hospital - you need patience for that.


Care to elaborate? This statement is slightly obscure imo


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Nov 2012)

Okay - HERE'S THE THEME! "You Are Here"...

Seeing as how I'm totally terrible at finding my way and I'm always getting lost, here is your chance to help me. So, maps, GPS charts, signposts... whatever will help me to get from A to B or work out where the blue blazes I am. Needless to say, you'll ideally include a bike in your photo (so I've got something to ride off on!)

I'm sure with everyone's geographical coverage and sense of adventure, there must be rich pickings out there 

Er, deadline, a week or so, I guess. Let's say a week on Saturday. I'll judge the next day.

Happy snapping!

"Cyclist33"


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Care to elaborate? This statement is slightly obscure imo


Sorry Pat. patience/patients bad pun!
Mi dispiace!


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

I somehow doubt pat will be much help with this theme, she's lost already


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> Sorry Pat. patience/patients bad pun!
> Mi dispiace!


Capito tutto!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I somehow doubt pat will be much help with this theme, she's lost already


Aha, but you are so very wrong: I have a great idea for the picture C33 wants.
Need to see if I will be allowed to take it.


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

A WEEK!!! I'm going to need that long to think it through and plan... (nice idea though).


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2012)

I have got the glimmer of an idea forming though.....


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2012)

Weak is fine. Most of my entries are weak.


----------



## Spinney (2 Nov 2012)

You mean this kind of thing (lonely cyclist just making it to the top in the cloud...)






(This is not eligible for the competition, having been taken a couple of years ago!)


----------



## coffeejo (2 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Okay - HERE'S THE THEME! "You Are Here"...
> 
> Seeing as how I'm totally terrible at finding my way and I'm always getting lost, here is your chance to help me. So, maps, GPS charts, signposts... whatever will help me to get from A to B or work out where the blue blazes I am. Needless to say, you'll ideally include a bike in your photo (so I've got something to ride off on!)
> 
> ...


Oooh, me likes. No idea what I'll do, but me likes.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Nov 2012)

Spinney said:


> You mean this kind of thing (lonely cyclist just making it to the top in the cloud...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It fits the criteria other than the date taken! Looks like the bike will fit me, and the hard work climbing has been done for me. Great!


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2012)

Not an entry as that would be a bit iffy, although I was au bike at the time. Liked the signage, though


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

Bump!

Supposedly the final day for submissions, so get snapping!!

Stu


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Supposedly the final day for submissions, so get snapping!!
> 
> Stu


Eh?  Next weekend Shirley?


----------



## mcshroom (4 Nov 2012)

You said a week on Saturday c33


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Er, deadline, a week or so, I guess. Let's say a week on Saturday. I'll judge the next day.


How long was I sleep last night?


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Eh?  Next weekend Shirley?



Epic deadline-recall fail, sorry. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> How long was I sleep last night?


Did you bite into an apple before falling asleep and were woken by the dog licking you?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

Crackle said:


> Did you bite into an apple before falling asleep and were woken by the dog licking you?


That still doesn't explain why someone's double parked a pumpkin outside the house. And has anyone seen my grandmother's razor? She's looking a bit hairy round the chops.


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2012)

Phew - you got me worried there ... a week was always going to be rushing it but less than a week!!!!


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Phew - you got me worried there ... a week was always going to be rushing it but less than a week!!!!


I know, the pace of this thread has always been 'relaxed' now we have real deadlines and people rushing us 

Btw, what's the subject?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I know, the pace of this thread has always been 'relaxed' now we have real deadlines and people rushing us
> 
> Btw, what's the subject?


No good asking @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2012)

@coffeejo - I have my plans ... just been busy when the weather was nice and not so busy when it was wet!!! I'm hoping to take a photo or two tomorrow or the next day! (When is the last day.....???? that bit I may have forgotten - but I could just be asking because I'm sure potsy and coffeejo have forgotten themselves and are too embarrassed to ask!).


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> @coffeejo - I have my plans ... just been busy when the weather was nice and not so busy when it was wet!!! I'm hoping to take a photo or two tomorrow or the next day! (When is the last day.....???? that bit I may have forgotten - but I could just be asking because I'm sure potsy and coffeejo have forgotten themselves and are too embarrassed to ask!).



(10 Nov, in case you weren't joking....)


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> (10 Nov, in case you weren't joking....)


_shush ... I wasn't joking, I'm not very good with remembering to do things._


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> I've rather lost track as well
> 
> View attachment 14724



Is this an entry??


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> No, I don't really think it's good enough


And when was it taken?


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> And when was it taken?


I'd say, looking at the sky and the colour of the leaves........ at least 7 or 8 weeks ago?


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

Couple of pics from todays ride, not great but it might put me ahead of @rockymountain at least


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice one @potsy.....OK I throw the towel in!!


Useless without pics....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2012)

Well done @potsy !
haven't got a picture yet


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Couple of pics from todays ride, not great but it might put me ahead of @rockymountain at least
> View attachment 14745
> View attachment 14747
> View attachment 14748


 
Ooh ooh, a Zoo, I mean a Tricross! and some confusing TPT signage. I could happily get lost on a Tricross for a few days/weeks, Potsy.

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks for supplying the hi-viz, Reiver, I'll be needing that when I'm floundering around the England/Scotland border at midnight!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Nov 2012)

My substandard entry: do not have time to ride exotic places before the deadline, but the fun is in taking part of the competition, so, here you go, taken today.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2012)

Utterly failed to get any relevant photos today but I have got An Idea ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Utterly failed to get any relevant photos today but I have got An Idea ...


tell us more ...


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I have got An Idea ...


There's a 1st time for everything


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> There's a 1st time for everything


Cheeky cat! CJ, get him


----------



## Crackle (7 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> There's a 1st time for everything


 
It's probably to do with shoe laces rather than photography.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> There's a 1st time for everything


I can smell burning...


----------



## mcshroom (7 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> I can smell burning...


That was the spatula on my cooker - looks a bit black now


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Nov 2012)

In a pizzeria in Newcastle centre for tea earlier... couple in for a romantic dinner opposite- flowers and the works- waiter even lit the candle on their table- all cosy and romantic, until the girl set fire to her menu......


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Nov 2012)




----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2012)

OK finally got around to taking a couple of photos....




Well if I want to find my way back, I just need to follow my trail - unfortunately it wasn't very long!




Some ideas for your exploring....




And the start of one of the original cycle paths!


----------



## laurence (11 Nov 2012)

no bike at all... but this is where i am most weekends... with my camera around the reedbeds


----------



## mcshroom (11 Nov 2012)

So who won Cyclist33?


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Nov 2012)

sorry, i was er busy last night. (formula one.)

the winner is summerdays, for the national cycle network photo. a flatbar tourer, bags, lights, a bottle of juice and a gigantic map. what more could i ask for!

i also like the way the autumnal russets of the map are echoed in the signage and the bikes accessories.

well done, summerdays [insert thumbs-up smiley]

stu


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

Well done Summerdays, was a good pic.

New challenge excitement


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2012)

Err thank you very much, I made a detour to go to the map when I left the office, even though it made me just a tiny bit late.

Now I need to think of a new topic - Noodley's leaves are going to be the inspiration though he will need to be quick if he's going to get his before they all fall. So capture autumn before it is gone, with some hint of cycling if you can, though not necessarily a bike - it could just be in a line beneath the photo explaining that you got to the photo location by bike.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2012)

When's the deadline?


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2012)

Deadline ... what's one of them..... well at the rate the leaves were falling off the trees fairly soon - but there are other things that make you think of autumn. Shall we say not next Monday but the following one (gives you two weekends then).


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Deadline ... what's one of them..... well at the rate the leaves were falling off the trees fairly soon - but there are other things that make you think of autumn. Shall we say not next Monday but the following one (gives you two weekends then).


Fortnight today then? 

Need !!


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

I think the challenge might be a wee bit more relaxed now summerdays is in charge 

Just got to somehow do a ride in daylight to get some pics


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Fortnight today then?
> 
> Need !!


Ha ha ha  ... OK maybe there was a shorter way of saying it.....

(Besides I was making sure Potsy understood)


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I think the challenge might be a wee bit more relaxed now summerdays is in charge


You mean disorganised!


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2012)

Remind me what the theme is........?


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Remind me what the theme is........?


There's a theme?


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2012)

I'm ignoring you BOTH!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Nov 2012)

Okay, here's one for starters. Nice autumn colours still hanging on to the south of Lyth Hill, Shropshire, from today's ride:


----------



## r80 (14 Nov 2012)

Took a few pictures at sunset today.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2012)

Is something building a nest in your bike?


----------



## BlueDog (14 Nov 2012)

Here's a leafy one taken on a ride along the Pill Path under the Clifton Suspension Bridge. 

Adds21 and I did about 8 miles which was really good fun, especially as he ditched his normal bike and did the full distance on that unicycle!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2012)

I took some this afternoon but I've not loaded them onto the laptop yet to have a proper looksee.


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2012)

@Bluedog - was that today ... it certainly brightened up this afternoon, I took some today as well in the lovely light - though on a different path. Mad doing it on a unicycle though!

@r80 - err interesting method of keeping your speed down!!!


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I took some this afternoon but I've not loaded them onto the laptop yet to have a proper looksee.


Seeing as you don't know what the subject is I'll be interested to see what you choose


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2012)

I went for a short ride along a section of the Taunton-Bridgwater Canal (NCN 3) this afternoon. The light was soft and gentle and it made for a peaceful break in a very much non-peaceful day.

There are a lot of memorial benches along the length of the canal path and I spotted this fresh tribute on one:






Rather than simply turn the bike around and come home, I did a bit of a loop by leaving the path in one of the villages and doing a bit on the road before rejoining the canal path in the opposite direction. This was the view of the canal and the path, taken from the bridge above it:


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I think the challenge might be a wee bit more relaxed now summerdays is in charge
> 
> Just got to somehow do a ride in daylight to get some pics


 
Oi, Cakeface, who said it wasn't relaxed when I set it?! You got two weeks and I was slack on the deadline. And hardly any bugger bothered anyway.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Nov 2012)

That picture of the roses is beautiful.


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Oi, Cakeface, who said it wasn't relaxed when I set it?! You got two weeks and I was slack on the deadline. And hardly any bugger bothered anyway.


Doesn't matter how many - it's quality that counts (well and you have to accept the odd photo from Potsy along the way too).


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> That picture of the roses is beautiful.


I like the way it has captured a bit of the bench and the view beyond ... the only thing I wanted to know @coffeejo was that the way the bench faced or the view over the back of the bench?


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Nov 2012)

I wasn't going to say that the general quality was ahem, ahah, too 

(my own entry included)


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Oi, Cakeface, who said it wasn't relaxed when I set it?! You got two weeks and I was slack on the deadline. And hardly any bugger bothered anyway.


 
We usually get 2 months in, then someone remembers there was a point to this thread and puts a picture up


----------



## BlueDog (14 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> @Bluedog - was that today ... it certainly brightened up this afternoon, I took some today as well in the lovely light - though on a different path. Mad doing it on a unicycle though!
> 
> @r80 - err interesting method of keeping your speed down!!!



Erm, it wasn't quite today, it was a few days ago, a bit earlier in the week.... well Sunday to be honest. And I've just realised the subject was chosen on Monday - Doh! 

Maybe I should change my name to 'the soothsayer' Or maybe I'm just too honest for my own good.......


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2012)

But is quality the true aim? ... surely the aim is the challenge and fun - not that you have to be David Bailey to enter in the first place (there are photography websites for that!!).


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> I like the way it has captured a bit of the bench and the view beyond ... the only thing I wanted to know @coffeejo was that the way the bench faced or the view over the back of the bench?


It was the view from the back of the bench, which faces the canal and the fields rising gently above it. I'd love to say it was an artistic decision in order to capture the autumnal colours of the hedge but the reality is that the sun was directly behind the bench and I thought that the bouquet (and the love it obviously represents) deserves more attention than becoming a silhouette.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> It was the view from the back of the bench, which faces the canal and the fields rising gently above it. I'd love to say it was an artistic decision in order to capture the autumnal colours of the hedge but the reality is that the sun was directly behind the bench and I thought that the bouquet (and the love it obviously represents) deserves more attention than becoming a silhouette.


Looks like a lucky shot to me


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2012)

BlueDog said:


> Erm, it wasn't quite today, it was a few days ago, a bit earlier in the week.... well Sunday to be honest. And I've just realised the subject was chosen on Monday - Doh!


Sorry I shouldn't have asked - it was more a comment about how today had ended very nicely.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> We usually get 2 months in, then someone remembers there was a point to this thread and puts a picture up


 
I blame the previous arbiter, 'twas he set the fortnight's candle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2012)

Another one from me. I liked the way that the sunset gave everything a golden glow:






Edit: I could have sworn I posted this last night but there was no trace this morning.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Edit: I could have sworn I posted this last night but there was no trace this morning.


Sabotage?


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Sabotage?


Senility.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

OK, took a few pics on the homeward commute today, not much sun or they would have been (slightly) better, can't remember the subject so hope one of them qualifies


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Sabotage?





Crackle said:


> Senility.


I think beer is the more likely answer.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Not really sure I've captured "the end of Autumn" but took this while out at half 3 this morning...


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2012)

Do you have a sane reason for being out and about at 3:30 and then posting the photo!!! (I like the inclusion of the bike - I hope you weren't riding yours! )


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Deadline ... what's one of them..... well at the rate the leaves were falling off the trees fairly soon - but there are other things that make you think of autumn. Shall we say not next Monday but the following one (gives you two weekends then).


Sounds like one of my college assignment timescales !


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Do you have a sane reason for being out and about at 3:30 and then posting the photo!!! (I like the inclusion of the bike - I hope you weren't riding yours! )



er, entering the photo challenge, of course!

well i was awake and went to the cemetery up top because i thought in the drizzle and light fog i might get a good picture.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Nov 2012)

I think someone is taking this competition far too seriously


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2012)

Lovely pictures from all of you!
Well done @potsy wish my commute was as scenic as yours 

Edit: I'm gonna take some tomorrow, going for a long ride on a scenic route.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> er, entering the photo challenge, of course!
> 
> well i was awake and went to the cemetery up top because i thought in the drizzle and light fog i might get a good picture.


I guess entering a competition could count as sane.... and I must admit the light conditions here were interesting with all the fine mizzle in the air. _(Any other competition then you would be insane )_


----------



## Nearly there (17 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> A couple from the grounds of Egremont Castle this afternoon. Considering how close it is I really don't go in there enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I drank a bottle of cider in there once


----------



## mcshroom (18 Nov 2012)

Well I got a couple pictures yesterday looking at the long shadows and the general brown hues of autumn


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

My entry - quite pleased with my effort


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> View attachment 15319
> My entry - quite pleased with my effort


Did you fall off?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Did you fall off?


No, cheeky cat: I did a pictoresque autumn leaves/bike composition


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No, cheeky cat: I did a pictoresque autumn leaves/bike composition


I thought you'd lost it on a tight bend at speed () and the camera had gone off by accident


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2012)

From this afternoon's ride.

Looking up at the Quantock Hills from the road:






Spotted these berries in a gateway when I paused to take a couple of photos that didn't come out very well:





I was chugging my way up a hill that went on and on and on and on and the relief of finally making it to the top was extra special when I looked up to work out where best to collapse and was greeted with this:





Last photo of the day, again taken on a seemingly never-ending climb:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

Great pictures, CJ: love the berries!


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great pictures, CJ: love the berries!


Yes, berry nice.


----------



## ianjmcd (18 Nov 2012)

berry berry good


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2012)

I prefer the penultimate one with the misty sunlight and bare plants


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> I prefer the penultimate one with the misty sunlight and bare plants


Me too, and it looks like somebody very small took the shot


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Me too, and it looks like somebody very small took the shot


It wasn't me


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Me too, and it looks like somebody very small took the shot [/qu
> 
> 
> potsy said:
> ...


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Me too, and it looks like somebody very small took the shot


I was going to  and then I remembered that I hadn't even got off the bike


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Nov 2012)

Wll, I didn't really set out to take this for the challenge but it seems to fit the theme, so...


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2012)

There are lots of good photos in.... you have a week left (though by the sounds of it, it isn't going to be great weather for taking photos).


----------



## laurence (19 Nov 2012)

no bike, but lots of leaves...


----------



## coffeejo (26 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> There are lots of good photos in.... you have a week left (though by the sounds of it, it isn't going to be great weather for taking photos).


It wasn't


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2012)

Today isn't quite finished ... (and I've only just remembered this was the closing day - thanks for the enormous hint @coffeejo). I will look through the entries tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2012)

Lovely photos from all of you.
OK my decision is that the following deserve a mention (in no particular order):


potsy said:


> View attachment 15173


I liked the pathway through the leaves.



Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 15337


 Lovely colour and curliness of the leaves



r80 said:


> View attachment 15075


Yes - definitely reminded me of Autumn!

And the winner is:



coffeejo said:


> View attachment 15088


 
I wanted to be there.

(Is it possible to make these photos appear rather than just be linked to?)


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Nov 2012)

Well done coffeejo!!

From the number of stunning set pieces of yours it's a worthy win, imho.


----------



## naminder (27 Nov 2012)

This isn't really my work, but I did help set it up. My sister is doing a photo
graphy cour ese and the theme was reflections


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> This isn't really my work, but I did help set it up. My sister is doing a photo
> graphy cour ese and the theme was reflections
> View attachment 15741


 
Excellent.


----------



## rich p (27 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> This isn't really my work, but I did help set it up. My sister is doing a photo
> graphy cour ese and the theme was reflections
> View attachment 15741


 
She's missed half your face off but I expect she'll get better.


----------



## naminder (27 Nov 2012)

rich p said:


> She's missed half your face off but I expect she'll get better.


Ha ha
And that's her, not me


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2012)

Well done CJ, now stop slacking and pick another topic, it's been nearly an hour and a half


----------



## coffeejo (27 Nov 2012)

Wowzers, wasn't expecting that. Thanks @summerdays !! PM me your address, I'll send you the cash 



Cyclist33 said:


> Well done coffeejo!!
> 
> From the number of stunning set pieces of yours it's a worthy win, imho.


 Awww, thanks. 

@naminder has given me the idea for the next challenge - *Reflections*. Must be cycling related. Be as creative and/or arty-farty as you dare. Multiple entries ( @fnaar @fnaar ) encouraged. You've got a fortnight - the deadline is Monday 10 Dec and I'll announce the winner that evening or the next day or whenever someone reminds me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2012)

@coffeejo : you are demanding photo competition topic setter!
Very hard me thinks ...


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @coffeejo : you are demanding photo competition topic setter!
> Very hard me thinks ...


Just don't accidently get one of you and Boris in the mirror, nobody needs to see that


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Just don't accidently get one of you and Boris in the mirror, nobody needs to see that


What mirror??? Do I look like I keep mirrors at home??


----------



## coffeejo (27 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @coffeejo : you are demanding photo competition topic setter!
> Very hard me thinks ...


As Einstein put it:


----------



## rich p (27 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> Ha ha
> And that's her, not me


Hmmm, is she partnered up?
Oh, hang on, forget that, I just remembered I am.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2012)

Thanks coffeejo - payment in either chocolate, cakes or actually I think I would even accept good weather!!!

I look forward to reflections....


----------



## coffeejo (27 Nov 2012)

Well it's not raining here... Lovely bright moon.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2012)

I don't care if it rains at night - I want sunshine - and lots of it please!

Edit: Moon is nice - but it was just miserable here today!


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @coffeejo : you are demanding photo competition topic setter!
> Very hard me thinks ...


Is that you reflecting then Pat?


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2012)

Ok - my first entries:




My bike reflected in the water ..... (this was my only encounter with ice - the stone around the fountains and the decking were both very icy!!!)





Reflections on the water on a beautiful crisp, clear morning; taken from the *cycling*/pedestrian bridge at the back of Templemeads Station.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2012)

Cracking start! 

However, on reflection () it seems I should clarify that by cycling-related, I meant that the photo must include something cycling-specific, such as a bike, cyclist, cycling paraphernalia, signs etc, rather than a view of somewhere you reached by cycling.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Cracking start!
> 
> However, on reflection () it seems I should clarify that by cycling-related, I meant that the photo must include something cycling-specific, such as a bike, cyclist, cycling paraphernalia, signs etc, rather than a view of somewhere you reached by cycling.


You mean summerdays hasn't a clue?
There is a bso in the first shot though


----------



## Amanda P (29 Nov 2012)

Good grief, is this thread still going? I'm going to try and join in again. (I won once, you know.... sigh...)


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> You mean summerdays hasn't a clue?
> There is a bso in the first shot though


On behalf of @summerdays ...


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Cracking start!
> 
> However, on reflection () it seems I should clarify that by cycling-related, I meant that the photo must include something cycling-specific, such as a bike, cyclist, cycling paraphernalia, signs etc, rather than a view of somewhere you reached by cycling.


Err... stretching the point slightly ... there is a cycle path running down the side of the river ... it's just a bit hard to see


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2012)

summerdays said:


> Err... stretching the point slightly ... there is a cycle path running down the side of the river ... it's just a bit hard to see


Slightly? You've stretched it so much you could knit @potsy one of these:


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Nov 2012)

Okay, this isn't really for the comp coz I took it 3 weeks ago but I couldn't find anywhere else for it to go. And it does fit the theme...

(I mean, swans ride bikes. Honest.)


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Okay, this isn't really for the comp coz I took it 3 weeks ago but I couldn't find anywhere else for it to go. And it does fit the theme...
> 
> (I mean, swans ride bikes. Honest.)
> 
> View attachment 15822


Actually I do think there is a tenuous link - I aim to be swan like on the bike. They paddle underneath the surface whilst gliding serenely along - I aim to cycle along with legs going round whilst the top half of me merely looks elegant and serene (don't think I'm entirely succeeding - especially not if you see me going uphill).


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2012)

My plan didn't quite work out today, I'll blame this on a Pat5mph style accident shot


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> My plan didn't quite work out today, I'll blame this on a Pat5mph style accident shot



I can spy with my eye ... an Aldi's winter cycling jacket!
Btw, you gave me an idea


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2012)

Nowt to do with cycling so this isn't a candidate but I have this image as my desktop. My mother saw it and couldn't figure out why they'd built 2 churches next to each other.




It's a reflection of St Paul's church in a window of the Laban centre in my street.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Nov 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nowt to do with cycling so this isn't a candidate but I have this image as my desktop. My mother saw it and couldn't figure out why they'd built 2 churches next to each other.
> 
> It's a reflection of St Paul's church in a window of the Laban centre in my street.


 
Nice!
Just tell CJ that you took it from the reflection in the mirror of your bike parked near your desk


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I can spy with my eye ... an Aldi's winter cycling jacket!
> Btw, you gave me an idea


I think you'll find it's an Assos, at least that's what they told me in the pound shop where i bought it 

Had an arty shot lined up as I seemed to remember there was one of those blind spot mirrors somewhere along the trail, couldn't find it so was trying to use my handlebar mirror to get a shot of the cows on the other side of the river, didn't quite work out to plan, should probably have cleaned the mirror too 

Glad I've inspired you though Pat, maybe we can share the winnings?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find it's an Assos.
> Glad I've inspired you though Pat, maybe we can share the winnings?


 
ASSOlutely not


----------



## coffeejo (4 Dec 2012)

Bumpety bumpety BUMP!


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2012)

I took one yesterday ... I will upload it in a little while 

Wondering if you have good reflections where you are @coffeejo or is the worst flooding in a slightly different area?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Dec 2012)

Taunton seems to have dried out but they reckon it will take a month _of no rain_ to drain the Levels.


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2012)

OK - you've bumped me into uploading my self portrait .... (think I may have to cut down on the mince pies a little)


----------



## Fnaar (4 Dec 2012)

Here's my entry


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2012)

here's a couple from this morning...


----------



## AlanW (4 Dec 2012)

My contribution


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (5 Dec 2012)

summerdays said:


> OK - you've bumped me into uploading my self portrait .... (think I may have to cut down on the mince pies a little)


 Ding dong!


----------



## Spinney (6 Dec 2012)

AlanW said:


> My contribution


Excellent pic - what's it reflected in?


----------



## Spinney (6 Dec 2012)

Could have sworn I posted this on Tuesday...but it seems to have vanished!


----------



## coffeejo (12 Dec 2012)

You lot are useless - you know someone's meant to remind me! On the off-chance there's any more for any more, I'll wait til the weekend before deciding.


----------



## Trail Child (13 Dec 2012)

My frosty morning commute ...


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> You lot are useless - you know someone's meant to remind me! On the off-chance there's any more for any more, I'll wait til the weekend before deciding.


Is it the weekend yet, puddin features?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Dec 2012)

Oh me, oh my. Ooops. 

And the winner is..........................................................................................



Spinney said:


>


 
Spinney!

I love the contrast of the dark green in the mirror against the pale sky and clouds.

Over to you.


----------



## Spinney (26 Dec 2012)

Oooh! Ta very much.
(It happened to be the only chance I found for an image of reflection!)

Difficult to think of a theme we haven't had before, but maybe that's not a problem as photos are supposed to be taken anew for each challenge. But maybe (and this is completely random)... bridges...

So, a photo that somehow combines bikes and bridges (or one of each, at least!)

As folks are likely involved with hols etc, let's have judging towards the end of January. That gives several weeks...


----------



## summerdays (26 Dec 2012)

I can think of a possibility already.... or two .... (now I just need to remember to take the photo!)


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2012)

summerdays said:


> I can think of a possibility already.... or two .... (now I just need to remember to take the photo!)


And now the challenge is back under female control we should have lots of time to take pics 

What deadline?


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2012)

There is a bridge in there somewhere


----------



## coffeejo (28 Dec 2012)

Keep forgetting my camera


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Oh me, oh my. Ooops.
> And the winner is.....................................................................Spinney!
> I love the contrast of the dark green in the mirror against the pale sky and clouds......


Was it because he wasn't wearing black?


----------



## Spinney (29 Dec 2012)

summerdays said:


> I can think of a possibility already.... or two .... (now I just need to remember to take the photo!)


We have several rather nice bridges in our neck of the woods!

Potsy - 'towards the end of January'


----------



## summerdays (30 Dec 2012)

Spinney said:


> We have several rather nice bridges in our neck of the woods!
> 
> Potsy - 'towards the end of January'


Well I was definitely thinking of two of the well known ones ... but I've been lazy so far and not been on my bike since before Christmas. I commute in wet and windy but I normally need slightly nicer weather for fun rides.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Dec 2012)

This is a challenge I can do, lots of bridges here!
Tried the reflection one, but for a time I was riding in permanent darkness.
A wee bit of time off coming up soon for me


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Dec 2012)

Just better not rain tomorrow afternoon after work....


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2012)

This was my pathetic entry to the last time bridge and bikes was the theme - so not an entry!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jan 2013)

From yesterday's ride, I present the obvious bike/bridge combination in my part of the world:


----------



## Muddyfox (5 Jan 2013)

On the Tiverton canal path ... for those worried about the bike facing downhill towards the canal, i left it in gear


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Not wanting to influence the judging in any way, but it's clear that one from Phil, Potsy, Rich is in the lead at the moment.


Mine isn't in the competition Rocky - not contemporary!


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> Mine isn't in the competition Rocky - not contemporary!


Don't confuse him!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Almost forgot about posting my bridges 
First entry:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Second entry:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Third and final  entry: the bike here is a road marking.


----------



## Get In The Van (7 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Third and final  entry: the bike here is a road marking.
> 
> View attachment 17214


 
Ahh the old 'squinty', i'm down this neck of Glasgow pretty much every week as our rehearsal studios are out this way, seem to be missing Jamaica Bridge for the flush and the pain in butt Kingston Bridge for the royal flush, although it has got some nice art on it now.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jan 2013)

Ate the arch or the cables above the road level doing any structural work on that bridge or is it just for show?


----------



## mr messy (7 Jan 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Ate the arch or the cables above the road level doing any structural work on that bridge or is it just for show?


 Only there to emphasise the squint


----------



## mr messy (7 Jan 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Ate the arch or the cables above the road level doing any structural work on that bridge or is it just for show?


 Shows we glaswegians have a sense of humour......looks like they started building too far down on the second bank and just said sod it, nobody will notice!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Ate the arch or the cables above the road level doing any structural work on that bridge or is it just for show?


Here are some more bridge pictures, not eligible for the challenge as they were taken a while back: I like bridges


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2013)

Argh! Was out this morning with the bike and the camera, went over/past lots of bridges ................... totally forgot!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> couple of 'efforts'
> 
> Two rusting feats of engineering, the footbridge at Abergavenny Railway station and my Dia-Compe brakes.
> 
> ...


 
Here's a couple I took the other day


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Here's a couple I took the other day


----------



## Spinney (8 Jan 2013)

This is going to be a hard one to judge!


----------



## Haitch (8 Jan 2013)

Taken some time ago and shown on the forum before, so it doesn't count. Anyway, it's a bridge and if you look carefully you can see an elderly couple cycling up it.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2013)

Alan H said:


> Taken some time ago and shown on the forum before, so it doesn't count. Anyway, it's a bridge and if you look carefully you can see an elderly couple cycling up it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17251


Wow fantastic bridge - where is it?


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Argh! Was out this morning with the bike and the camera, went over/past lots of bridges ................... totally forgot!


That'll be your age  it's amazing Pat even remembers her bike


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> That'll be your age  it's amazing Pat even remembers her bike




and


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Wow fantastic bridge - where is it?


It looks like one I've driven over (not cycled it, though....yet) in Normandy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks like one I've driven over (not cycled it, though....yet) in Normandy.


 I was thinking the same.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2013)

I went under a number of bridges today but I was in the mood to keep going - first time back on the bike this year.


----------



## Haitch (8 Jan 2013)

summerdays said:


> Wow fantastic bridge - where is it?




It 's the bridge over the mouth of the River Loire at Saint-Nazaire, France.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was thinking the same.


Oh well, at least we got the right country!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> That'll be your age  it's amazing Pat even remembers her bike


 


When you're weary 
Feeling small 
When tears are in your eyes 
I will dry them all 

I'm on your side 
When times get rough 
And friends just can't be found 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 

When you're down and out 
When you're on the street 
When evening falls so hard 
I will comfort you 

I'll take your part 
When darkness comes 
And pain is all around 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down 

Sail on Silver Girl, 
Sail on by 
Your time has come to shine 
All your dreams are on their way 

See how they shine 
If you need a friend 
I'm sailing right behind 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Here's a couple I took the other day


 
Dunno, them bridges look a bit ... railway-ish, like, there is no water under them? Should there not be flowing water? Just an observation


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jan 2013)

"Follow the Dream" - taken yesterday...


----------



## Amanda P (14 Jan 2013)

It was a nice day yesterday, so I finally managed to get out and take my entry:





Slightly cliched, if you live in or near York, but it's a bridge, built largely specifically for cyclists, and look - there are some cyclists actually using it!


----------



## Amanda P (14 Jan 2013)

While I was about it, I also passed this bridge.






The wire sculpture above is, of course, the Fisher of Dreams. While he's fishing, he doesn't notice that his dog is peeing on his bike.... Meanwhile, more quotidian cyclists are passing and repassing below. And sneaking into the bottom right-hand corner is the saddle of my own bike.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2013)

Wasn't actually setting out with the challenge in mind today but took this anyway.


----------



## Spinney (21 Jan 2013)

Judging will take place on or about 29th Jan. You have one more weekend....

(And if you don't get a winner - someone nag me?)


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2013)

I went out for a ride to a specific place to get this photo.... a church - turned up and noticed lots of cars mid-week....hmm. Then before I could shift the funeral party came out ... so I scarpered and did an little loop before returning. Then when I went around to the other side of the church instead of a lovely clear shot of the bridge it was almost lost in the dazzle. So this is it I'm afraid.





And just a view of the bridge....



The bridge is there in the photo - if you look at the horizon - honest!!!


----------



## Spinney (29 Jan 2013)

As ever - it's a pity we can only have one winner....

Summerdays, for the dramatic silhouette shot (the bridge IS there, and this IS a cycling forum, after all!).

Many good pics there - Rickshaw Phil nearly got the prize for the most historic bridge (must visit it someday!), and ditto Muddyfox for the greenest canal I've ever seen!

Edit - and I meant to say, Pat's blue bridge was very nice, too.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jan 2013)

Spinney said:


> Summerdays, for the dramatic silhouette shot (the bridge IS there, and this IS a cycling forum, after all!).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2013)

Spinney said:


> Summerdays, for the dramatic silhouette shot (the bridge IS there, and this IS a cycling forum, after all!).






Spinney said:


> Many good pics there - Rickshaw Phil nearly got the prize for the most historic bridge (must visit it someday!)


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2013)

Wow - thanks - the photo didn't turn out the way I was intending ... I was last at that spot when the weather was nice and sunny and the days warmer. It's delightfully named "Cowhill" 

Now I need to think!


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2013)

Well done Summerdays


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2013)

Ok I've been thinking and I've decided that there are a number of celebrations around this time of year .... Burn's Night (I know just been), Chinese New Year, and Valentine's Day. So the challenge is a photo of a celebration event preferably containing a bike. It could even be a birthday or Veloday (@coffeejo) event. And given I've mentioned Valentine's Day the closing date will be about 15 th Feb though you don't have to take the photo on the specific date. Get snapping!


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2013)

Okay, here's my effort this month...

First one is me celebrating my first mtb ride of the year gangnam style...








...and this one, more of a commemoration, on the Indian War Memorial, the Chattri


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2013)

Gangnam style!!!??? - you are a nobber rich, but I like you!


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gangnam style!!!??? - you are a nobber rich, but I like you!


----------



## Biscuit (15 Feb 2013)

Looking forward to the next Challenge, as I'm off work for a while, and have a new camera. We extending this one or does Rich P win by default? :-)


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2013)

OK you have to the end of the day to come up with other photo or Rich P wins (though I have to admit to liking the Gangnam style one anyway )


----------



## Biscuit (15 Feb 2013)

Me too. I would love to know if anyone saw him take that shot, some random walker perhaps. 
I won't get a chance to enter anything today tho. Shame!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Feb 2013)

Sorry, summerdays. Brain really not been engaged of late or I would have had a go.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Me too. I would love to know if anyone saw him take that shot, some random walker perhaps.
> I won't get a chance to enter anything today tho. Shame!


Ok anyone who has video of the RichP performing the celebration wins!!!


----------



## Biscuit (26 Feb 2013)

Bump!


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2013)

@RichP - you are setting the next challenge!!!


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2013)

A win's a win!
Default lies wid you lot.
Defeat is a disgrace, as Nelson Mandela's chiropodist once said.

Okay, next challenge....
...your bike (and you if you like) and a statue of some description and the closing date is Mar 17th!
Bon chance!


----------



## JoeyB (26 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> A win's a win!
> Default lies wid you lot.
> Defeat is a disgrace, as Nelson Mandela's chiropodist once said.
> 
> ...



Excellent, I have the perfect erection in mind for this


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2013)

Rich won!

It's hard to take in....


----------



## Spinney (26 Feb 2013)

An old entry, so not eligible, but I like it so I'm posting it again!


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2013)

Taken on the commute home this morning at a freezing -2C


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Great sunrise, Potsy


Cheers, wish I'd had my proper camera and not my phone.
You can just about see the frostiness of the park I think.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2013)

Full marks for braving the elements! Who's the geezer with the sword?


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Full marks for braving the elements! Who's the geezer with the sword?


Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> View attachment 19754
> 
> Taken on the commute home this morning at a freezing -2C


See you were in the park again fella!


----------



## coffeejo (28 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> Full marks for braving the elements! Who's the geezer with the sword?


Nah, he probably just saw a jaffa cake on the ground and only spotted the photo potential once he'd scoffed the evidence


----------



## matthat (28 Feb 2013)

T






Took these today! couldn't get the angle i wanted which is why its 2 pics hope bike pic fits the comp criteria!!


----------



## Biscuit (28 Feb 2013)

It's kinda interesting finding out bout all these bods.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Lewis_Jones

Never knew that!


----------



## matthat (1 Mar 2013)

Biscuit said:


> It's kinda interesting finding out bout all these bods.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Lewis_Jones
> 
> Never knew that!


I'm pleased it was of interest to you.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2013)

Biscuit said:


> It's kinda interesting finding out bout all these bods.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Lewis_Jones
> 
> Never knew that!


These people like Alf make some of us look like idle layabouts!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> These people like Alf make some of us look like idle layabouts!



Speak for yourself


----------



## Fnaar (1 Mar 2013)

I'm sure that last statue is Ernie Wise. Or Ken Dodd.


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2013)

DP the younger in front of Hugo Grotius. He's sitting on the front kiddie seat on mrs DPs bike.


----------



## P.H (2 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> DP the younger in front of Hugo Grotius. He's sitting on the front kiddie seat on mrs DPs bike.


 
Well. kick him out and put him back on his plinth, where's DP the younger supposed to sit?


----------



## P.H (2 Mar 2013)

Brian Clough and Peter Taylor, outside Derby County FC this morning. Most of the other local statues are of people involved in bloody battles, oh hang on...


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2013)

From this morning's ride, some Calvinist geezer..


----------



## Biscuit (4 Mar 2013)

At last some sunshine! So I cycled into the metropolis to take a picture of this fella. He was quite good at colouring in apparently.. (I have tried to insert image from flickr account, but preview is a bit odd, so bear with me if this doesn't work)

http://flic.kr/p/dZvXNK

http://flic.kr/p/dZvX1T


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2013)




----------



## RhythMick (4 Mar 2013)




----------



## addictfreak (4 Mar 2013)

3 Amigos and a rather pitiful St.George. Can't remember exactly whereabouts but not a million miles from Bassano Italy.


----------



## Biscuit (4 Mar 2013)

Thanks Rich P. How did you do that? Just realised the date is wrong on my camera too. Technology not working with me today!!


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2013)

RhythMick said:


> View attachment 19993


I like that - wish I had seen that before I did a friend's 50th birthday card - I ended up making the 5 curved to form the rear wheel.


----------



## RhythMick (5 Mar 2013)

My mother in law made the cake and my father in law decorated it. Impressive I thought.


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2013)

Here is the statue in daylight





And another from today of a fish


----------



## coffeejo (10 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> And another from today of a fish
> View attachment 20229


Can't decide if that's carp or not.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Thanks Rich P. How did you do that? Just realised the date is wrong on my camera too. Technology not working with me today!!


I remotely hacked into your PC
I can't remember actually! Saved it and reposted it somehow.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

Closing date this weekend IIRC


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Can't decide if that's carp or not.


No its a salmon.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> No its a salmon.


 
Sorry coffeejo - I was trying to think of something equally "carp" to say but Beebo beat me to it with their total lack of irony.

I mean, you even gave a smiley as a clue!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Sorry coffeejo - I was trying to think of something equally "carp" to say but Beebo beat me to it with their total lack of irony.
> 
> I mean, you even gave a smiley as a clue!


s'ok, I wasn't fishing for compliments.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> s'ok, I wasn't fishing for compliments.


 
Just as well no one took the bait, then!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Mar 2013)

Usually it just takes one whiff of a pun and they're packing them in like sardines.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2013)

Perhaps for once they're herring on the side of caution


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Sorry coffeejo - I was trying to think of something equally "carp" to say but Beebo beat me to it with their total lack of irony.
> 
> I mean, you even gave a smiley as a clue!


Stop talking pollocks, i know it was a joke, my reply was clearly too deadpan.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Perhaps for once they're herring on the side of caution


 

Maybe we should be tankful.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> Stop talking pollocks, i know it was a joke, my reply was clearly too deadpan.



my missed hake!


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> my missed hake!


Have you fin ished?


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2013)

im just warmin-guppy!


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Mar 2013)

In which plaice are you doing that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fnaar (12 Mar 2013)

Oh my Cod!!!


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2013)

Listen guys, this thread's sole purpose is for photographs. A few days left for the challenge and it aint over till it's dover.
Any snapper can enter, so get on with it.


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

This whole thread doesn't work .... Reason .... To much mastication and not enough photography!!!!!!
Take picture - upload - keep quite.
Only the last winner says which photo won and so it goes on





..... Time to STOP masticating oo err


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> This whole thread doesn't work .... Reason .... To much mastication and not enough photography!!!!!!
> Take picture - upload - keep quite.
> Only the last winner says which photo won and so it goes on
> 
> ...


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2013)

Not seen too many photos from you lately kies


----------



## Poacher (13 Mar 2013)

Took a few pics in Nottingham this afternoon. I'll spare you the obvious ones of Brian Clough, and Robin Hood (had to take one of him before all the outlaws from Kent turn up to take him back to his rightful home though). These two characters seemed very interested in my computer.






This is one of the iconic meeting points in Nottingham - "Meet you at the right lion" (would have preferred the left lion, which was in sunlight, but there were some people waiting there already).


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2013)

I took a couple of photos today - but I need to go and get bread for tomorrow's lunches - but I will try to do it tomorrow. 

And I LIKE the chatter ....


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2013)

summerdays said:


> I took a couple of photos today - but I need to go and get bread for tomorrow's lunches - but I will try to do it tomorrow.
> 
> And I LIKE the chatter ....


stop procrastinating summerdays, 'they' will be complaining again


----------



## RWright (14 Mar 2013)

I went out riding late this afternoon and decided to ride to the town that I was born and spent much of my early life growing up in. It also has the closest statue to me (that I could think of). 16 miles or so of
pedaling into 10 mph wind  and I was there.










I think the rules are to have your bike in the picture but when I got there I knew it was going to be a bit difficult to get a prize winning shot. In addition to only owning a cell phone camera and considering a picture a success for me if one of my fingers in not in the shot, the court house was undergoing renovation. The Courthouse is sort of a landmark for this part of my state, it has been around a long time (for my part of the world).
I did get the obligatory bike shot.





I told the construction guy you see there that I was just getting some pictures of the courthouse because I wanted some shots of the copper roof before it ages and turns green or whatever copper roofs do these days. He said "hop in the cherry picker, we will get you any kind of picture you like". I was a little tired from fighting the wind and hills getting there so I just said "no thanks but I appreciate the offer". I did feel some sort of small jolt of electricity go thru my head and I felt a little confused for just a second. It was later on the ride back home that my mind exploded with the thought: I could have got a picture of my bike on top of the Chatham County Courthouse! That would have been a photo for the ages. I could have told everyone, hey, have you ever seen the photo of my bike on top of the Chatham County Courthouse? It would have been EPIC! I have still not ruled out going back with food, beer, and bribe money to try and get that offer again. 

The statue is a CSA soldier, most all of them face north, as does this one.





The Chatham County Courthouse was built in 1881. I know, a young whippersnapper when compared to some of the buildings you have over there but it has been around a while for over here. It was originally designed to have the clock you see but the town never could seem to find the funds for them. This short article from local news tells about the man who donated the money for them and from what I have heard, enough money to maintain them to WELL into the future. I hope the local politicians are somehow kept in check as to how that money is used. I think it was a very kind gesture by this man and I was glad he got to see it before he died.

The town it is in, Pittsboro, was established in 1771 and is named after William Pitt the Younger. In 2010 the courthouse was undergoing a half million dollar outside renovation and someone working on the construction was using a torch and caught it on fire and basically destroyed the second floor and clock tower. Fortunately it was covered by insurance.

This is a well shot three minute video of the fire. I never realized how much that landmark meant to not only people from all over this immediate area but people from all parts of the state. I think that has a lot to do with the fact that the courthouse is built in the middle of a roundabout at the intersection of what was for years two major roads that go across the state.They interrupted programming and ran special reports on the news in several regions of the state while it was happening. News helicopters from all over the state were flying over. The video shows a little more of the town and what it looks like. I didn't include more shots because of road construction in town and the construction on the courthouse, it looks like a war zone down there right now. BTW, it was supposed to be finished by the Fall of 2012. And yes there is a new courthouse about a block south of the old one. They will still use the old one for some things but I forget what.

Sorry for getting carried away again. One of these days I will get a real DSLR camera and let it do my talking .


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2013)

OK some of my "statues" on one of my routes to work... 



I like going through these pencils - they seem to be angled so that the morning and evening sun shines nicely on them - I've taken more than one photograph of them in the past. 



Well - I thought I had better include a fish (the one that gets mentioned on either page one or two of this thread). He is called "Fish on it's nose" by Doug Cocker, commissioned by Sustrans.



Years ago the road ran through the spot where the statue stood. I can't quite remember where the statue was or if the road went either side. Then about 15 years ago (guess), they removed the road and made the traffic go around the exterior of the square. It is now a pleasant place to be in and well used by pedestrians and cyclists.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2013)

Blimey, I was spoilt for choice. Loads of good ones and nice tales to go along with them too.
Honourable mentions to Delftse Post for his piccie with his son but the winner is...

@RWright for the Chatham Courthouse. for a number of reasons. Lovely lighting, interesting story and my best friend from school lives just down the road!
Over to you Wrighty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2013)

I didn't win. Again.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I didn't win. Again.


Meet me halfway 3BM - buy a camera


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Meet me halfway 3BM - buy a camera


 

Are you mad Rich?
A camera in that looney's hand?


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Blimey, I was spoilt for choice. Loads of good ones and nice tales to go along with them too.
> Honourable mentions to Delftse Post for his piccie with his son but the winner is...
> 
> @RWright for the Chatham Courthouse. for a number of reasons. Lovely lighting, interesting story and my best friend from school lives just down the road!
> Over to you Wrighty


 
Thank you for the very generous win. There are a lot very nice pictures. I just noticed I won when you told me. Thanks.

I love looking at pictures from the UK. I need to think a few minutes about what I would like to see and that most may have access to. I was not expecting to win. You all share so many great photos that I just wanted to give you a few from over here.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> You all share so many great photos that I just wanted to give you a few from over here.


Keep it up.


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

Ok, I thought about it. I hope this is not too mundane but something I find fascinating are the UK canals and towpaths. How about pictures of your bikes and canals or paths or both?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2013)

Where's the Box Brownie...


...oh yeah, better get a bike too!


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2013)

First effort. The canal is the Old Delft in the centre of Delft. The name "Delft" comes from the dutch word for "dig" since canals had to be dug to drain the land. The church in the background is the "Old John" - the tower leans two metres from vertical and the church is the burial place of Vermeer.


----------



## RWright (20 Mar 2013)

Very nice. Very strong start to the challenge.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Very nice. Very strong start to the challenge.


I dont want to get all technical, but you specifically said UK canals and towpaths, and that isnt a UK canal!!!! It seems a bit harsh on people who dont live in UK but rules is rules and we didnt get to where we are today with such a lackluster attitude to pettyminded rules!

Also you need to set a closing date for the submission of photos!


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> I dont want to get all technical, but you specifically said UK canals and towpaths, and that isnt a UK canal!!!! It seems a bit harsh on people who dont live in UK but rules is rules and we didnt get to where we are today with such a lackluster attitude to pettyminded rules!


 
Haaruumph!!


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2013)

Spoilt with canals here - unfortunately I'll be away the next couple of weekends. Now can I find one on the commute ?


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> I dont want to get all technical, but you specifically said UK canals and towpaths, and that isnt a UK canal!!!! It seems a bit harsh on people who dont live in UK but rules is rules and we didnt get to where we are today with such a lackluster attitude to pettyminded rules!
> 
> Also you need to set a closing date for the submission of photos!


well as canals originated in the UK, we can make an argument that the Dutch copied them, so.......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2013)

Can we use pics we've got in stock for this one or do they have to be brand new for this challenge?






Anyway DP's bike looks like something the Nazi's might have left behind during world war 2.


----------



## Beebo (20 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> well as canals originated in the UK, we can make an argument that the Dutch copied them, so.......


There's always one pedant who come along and spoilts it for everyone.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can we use pics we've got in stock for this one or do they have to be brand new for this challenge?


Brand new!


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyway DP's bike looks like something the Nazi's might have left behind during world war 2.


 
First I get disqualified and then Godwined. Not entirely what I was expecting from the photo challenge thread!


----------



## matthat (20 Mar 2013)

Gutted do my 1st half century ride set bike up for nice pic by Leeds Liverpool Canal in Scarisbrick!! Get phone out to take said pic then get engrossed in replying to a couple of txts eating butty and having a drink then off we go peddling again!! several miles later DOH!!  No pic!! Oh well have to go out again soon cos i've got another location idea!!


----------



## RWright (20 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> I dont want to get all technical, but you specifically said UK canals and towpaths, and that isnt a UK canal!!!! It seems a bit harsh on people who dont live in UK but rules is rules and we didnt get to where we are today with such a lackluster attitude to pettyminded rules!
> 
> Also you need to set a closing date for the submission of photos!


 
I actually thought of this technicality when I saw the first picture. Any canal. However it has to be on earth, either hemisphere is fine too. Since this is a longer month closing date will be March 31. Midnight, Eastern Standard Time USA east coast. ( rule sticklers remember we are already on daylight savings time here )
This will give everyone two weekends to get some shots. Good Luck!


----------



## RWright (20 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> @RWright for the Chatham Courthouse. for a number of reasons. Lovely lighting, interesting story and my best friend from school lives just down the road!
> Over to you Wrighty


 
I forgot to ask, does your friend live in Pittsboro? It has grown a lot since I was a kid but still a small town. I don't live there anymore but still work out of there with my brother. But right off hand the only British person I can think of (there could be many more) that lives in that immediate area is a Master Potter. He has a farm on the edge of town and a big kiln, where he teaches the craft and does three pottery offerings a year or something like that. It is a very cool set up he has.


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I forgot to ask, does your friend live in Pittsboro? It has grown a lot since I was a kid but still a small town. I don't live there anymore but still work out of there with my brother. But right off hand the only British person I can think of (there could be many more) that lives in that immediate area is a Master Potter. He has a farm on the edge of town and a big kiln, where he teaches the craft and does three pottery offerings a year or something like that. It is a very cool set up he has.


He lives in Durham, NC. I'm due to visit him soon if I can get away.


----------



## RWright (20 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> He lives in Durham, NC. I'm due to visit him soon if I can get away.


----------



## P.H (24 Mar 2013)

A short ride today for a long pub lunch, proper cycling! A small diversion home along the Trent & Mersey canal. Just a couple of miles to Swarkeston, that was enough in the snow ice and mud. Swarkeston has a place in history as being the furthest point South that the forces of Bonnie Prince Charles held, before turning round and heading home to Scotland.


----------



## RWright (25 Mar 2013)

Very nice. I was wondering if anyone was going to get out at all with the weather being like it was this past weekend.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Mar 2013)

My not very good efforts on the Taunton-Bridgwater canal this afternoon. This male and his mate have already made their nest and I spent ages standing there, waiting to get a good shot of her but funnily enough, she was objecting to the horribly cold wind and simply stuck her beak under her wing and refused to pose.

A bit further along the canal, I spotted her other half. He was initially quite keen on posing but then realised that I wasn't going to pay him with bread or corn, so made his feelings quite clear.

Ruffled feathers: a high maintenance model.





Just to prove I had the bike - a blurry shot of the wheel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2013)

Towards Oxford






Towards Banbury






Bonus photo for rich p.


----------



## matthat (31 Mar 2013)

So canals it still is!! Just had to check i'd not missed the end of the challenge!!


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

Ok, I just got up and checked the time stamps, everything seems to be in order. 

I need a few minutes to go back through the photos. Some nice late entries.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

ALL the entries are great. I don't know what it is about canal pictures like these that I like so much but they are great. I guess because there is nothing like them in my area. I have seen some canals in Florida and around the beach area here but they just don't seem the same to me, kind of hard to explain I guess. Maybe it is that the ones I have seen here are mostly used for leisure or fishing boats. I also did not know about the beautiful birds living in them.

This is a very hard decision, I could feel fine about saying any of the entries were the winner, they all really captured the essence of the canals perfectly from what I was hoping to see, I really do enjoy looking at all of them. I wish I could just pick all of you the winner but since I have to pick. I pick:





Congratulations PH !


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

We haven't got any canals near - or far canals either for that matter


----------



## P.H (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Congratulations PH !


 
Well thank you

For the next one*, how about something we all have? I was thinking "Bike Parking" from the clever to the artistic to the plain functional, or just a chance to show your bike off. Whether it's at home, work, shopping wherever you like, if that's where you park your bike, it qualifies. Lets see them...

* Without me reading through 115 pages, can someone tell me how long each challenge goes on for? I see it's changed since the OP
EDIT - See below, closing date Sunday 21st April


----------



## coffeejo (1 Apr 2013)

P.H said:


> Without me reading through 115 pages, can someone tell me how long each challenge goes on for? I see it's changed since the OP


Up to you. Most a couple of weeks. Some a bit longer, depending on the strength of the judge's memory


----------



## P.H (1 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Up to you. Most a couple of weeks. Some a bit longer, depending on the strength of the judge's memory


Thanks, edited post, closing date Sunday 21st April


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

rich p said:


> We haven't got any canals near - or far canals either for that matter


 
Sorry, my fault on that. I didn't realize the canals were concentrated more in the south. I thought I was being fair. Sorry about that Northerners.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Sorry, my fault on that. I didn't realize the canals were concentrated more in the south. I thought I was being fair. Sorry about that Northerners.


Rich P's not exactly a northerner I don't think 

Despite there being a few canals round these parts it's not somewhere I have yet cycled, must get round to it soon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2013)

rich p said:


> We haven't got any canals near - or far canals either for that matter


 
Far canal!!!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Far canal!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2013)

rich p said:


>



Ok, I knew it probably wouldn't be a lucky mistake.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Apr 2013)

At long last, a canal shot! Not particularly jazzy and certainly not the most picturesque place I could've picked, but hey: it's a canal; it's a bike! 






Near Windy Hill

Stu


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2013)

Just in time Stu


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2013)

is this still going on? I cba to go back and look!


----------



## matthat (10 Apr 2013)

Think we're on best bike storage now???


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> Think we're on best bike storage now???



It's bike parking, and that's a parked bike! Nice photo too.

I took a good one on the weekend, unfortunately it doesn't include my bike but I might post it anyway as it made me smile.


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2013)

I keep trying to remember what this comp is when I'm out and about .... I will try harder or is it almost too late?


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2013)

summerdays said:


> I keep trying to remember what this comp is when I'm out and about .... I will try harder or is it almost too late?


It's never too late Summerdays, I think the strict time limits of late are being relaxed again 

Here's one of my commuter in it's 'executive' space


----------



## Fnaar (13 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2407597, member: 1314"]Here's mine, in London's Chinatown, Summer morning 2012, sourcing saki.
View attachment 21918
[/quote]
Oh, lovely, no colour clash there then... well, you said you were looking for 'sarky', right?


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2407597, member: 1314"]Here's mine, in London's Chinatown, Summer morning 2012, sourcing saki. Parked there whilst I sat on the steps, drinking.


As we were looking for saki, the next one needs to be drink related.[/quote]
Nice, but not contemporary Crock!


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2407667, member: 1314"]When you say contemporary, do you mean the photo has to be taken after the date of the last post, or just a week or so either side?[/quote]
After the challenge is set and before the 'official' closing date


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Apr 2013)

You scruffy f***er!


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Sorry, my fault on that. I didn't realize the canals were concentrated more in the south. I thought I was being fair. Sorry about that Northerners.



arent there more miles of canal in the north and midlands of england than anywhere else in europe, or something?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2013)

i have to say, practically any photo of ones bike taken while one isnt on said bike amounts to a parked bike. its not a particularly enticing theme!

stu


----------



## coffeejo (13 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> i have to say, practically any photo of ones bike taken while one isnt on said bike amounts to a parked bike. its not a particularly enticing theme!
> 
> stu


Get artistic! Which is what I shall do, once I, you know, remememememember


----------



## P.H (13 Apr 2013)

Good to see some entries. Couple of apologies, I'd meant it to go on for two weeks, must have mis read the calendar, closing date is 21st April. Sorry to anyone who finds it an unenticing theme, I meant it to be inclusive, I thought you could add your own enticing!
Keep em coming.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Apr 2013)

No problem with the theme from over here. I'm off the bike on doctor's orders. Will try and get a pic if I can get out before the finish date.

In the meantime, here's one I took the day before the current competition began which loosely fits the theme:





Parked bike, showing off some new additions (saddle, bar ends, pedals)


----------



## RWright (14 Apr 2013)

I was out riding today but was running late and didn't want to get home after dark (which I ended up doing anyway), and it was on the clock with Strava (the faster I ride the more my fitness site says I get to eat ), so I wanted to keep the ride half way respectable. I did see this pasture and a bunch of cows that I though would look cool but I tried to stand my bike up with a stick and it wouldn't work so I had to use the fence. By the time I did all this the cows had ran away from the weirdo that was sort of dressed like a pumpkin. Those little black dots are all that was left of the cows by the time I got through fumbling around, even forgot to close the saddle bag for my bike's glamour shot.  My phone seems to have trouble with the contrast of the light like that but more than likely there is just some adjustment I am not aware of to handle it. I will keep practicing !


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2013)

There's nothing sophisticated about this photo other than the plastic bag over my saddle, it's stair-rodding here, to get any wetter you'd have to be underwater!






Edit: just noticed that's a Farm Foods bag, can't be mine as we only shop in Waitrose


----------



## RWright (14 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> arent there more miles of canal in the north and midlands of england than anywhere else in europe, or something?


 
When I referred to north I was including the entire UK. I also noticed that rich p is from about as far south as you can get in the UK.  There doesn't appear to be as many down there either.

Canals in orange.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2013)

Parked up at Widnes-Runcorn Bridge!


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2013)

Train station this morning..


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2013)

Er, where did I leave my bike again?


----------



## Biscuit (17 Apr 2013)

^Brilliant. Can't wait to go to the Netherlands for my hols this year.


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 Apr 2013)

View over Llwyn Onn reservoir in the Brecon Beacons


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2013)

Still keep forgetting! I will try harder! I've locked it up at different racks in the past few days ... just forgot to get the camera out each time and today I was looking at another bike in the rack and thinking it was a nice bike - why didn't I take that photo!


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> It's never too late Summerdays, I think the strict time limits of late are being relaxed again
> 
> Here's one of my commuter in it's 'executive' space
> 
> View attachment 21914


Looks like it isn't your space exclusively ... or is it at home?


----------



## Fnaar (17 Apr 2013)

I know it's current pics since the competition/theme was announced, but I wanted to post this, taken a couple of years ago, just for the fact that it's 'parked' in snow.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2013)

summerdays said:


> Looks like it isn't your space exclusively ... or is it at home?


No, it's at work.
Usually there's another bike next to it and another 20 or so in various states of 'parked' in the nearby vicinity, I get there early so get one of the better spots


----------



## RWright (18 Apr 2013)

I was out riding at the lake. This guy was putting in his bass boat to do some evening fishing. I like the color colour of his truck.


----------



## Fnaar (18 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I was out riding at the lake. This guy was putting in his bass boat to do some evening fishing. I like the color colour of his truck.


I ain't never seen a 'droopy' saddle like that before... intriguing... (resists temptation to make droopy penis comments)


----------



## summerdays (20 Apr 2013)

OK
Finally remembered ... just about (forgot the one in the packed stands at work - as I arrived early and it wasn't that busy so I was going to take one as I left!!!).


----------



## RWright (20 Apr 2013)

I went back to the lake to check out the dam this time. It has been a while since I had been there and I had forgotten the dam was only about a mile or two from the boat ramps I visited earlier.  When I was about there I needed to use the restroom facilities at the boat ramps, so I was pedaling a little faster than normal. My approach may have been a little hot.





Actually it was a controlled burn to keep down the undergrowth.





after all the smoke cleared, I was able to find the dam. Those little specs and reflections on each side of the water are people fishing by the spillway.


----------



## summerdays (20 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> after all the smoke cleared, I was able to find the dam. Those little specs and reflections on each side of the water are people fishing by the spillway.


Wow I assumed that was a much smaller body of water until I noted your comments about the people fishing .... are you sure you haven't used Playmobil people?


----------



## RWright (20 Apr 2013)

I got a couple of shots that give the illusion even more. This one looks like my bike is parked right beside a pond, the water is at least 200 yards away if not more. The little dots you see in the water are buoys to warn boaters to stay away from the dam.


----------



## addictfreak (20 Apr 2013)

Fnaar said:


> I know it's current pics since the competition/theme was announced, but I wanted to post this, taken a couple of years ago, just for the fact that it's 'parked' in snow.
> View attachment 22108



Snap


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2013)

OK, took these the other weekend dahn the smoke, first pic shows the delightful rooftop scene and the second is a detail with the bikes 'parked'.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2013)

From yesterday. Shiny bikes parked in Liege.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2013)

Nick one, DP?


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nick one, DP?



Andy Schleck's bike was parked next door. Was a bit tempted - it's not like he uses it much these days.


----------



## Biscuit (22 Apr 2013)

Have I missed the deadline? Or are we having 24hrs grace?


----------



## P.H (22 Apr 2013)

No grace, I've just been struggling to make my mind up. Thanks to all who posted, a varied selection on an open theme. I could have chosen a few, but on the simple criteria as being the one I'd most liked to have taken, my choice is.... drumroll...
Parked up at Widnes-Runcorn Bridge! From Cyclist33


----------



## coffeejo (22 Apr 2013)

@Cyclist33


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2013)

fix!


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK, took these the other weekend dahn the smoke, first pic shows the delightful rooftop scene and the second is a detail with the bikes 'parked'.
> 
> View attachment 22297
> 
> ...


So how come you know they are there?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2013)

summerdays said:


> So how come you know they are there?



I looked out of the window!


----------



## P.H (25 Apr 2013)

Are we having another?


----------



## Biscuit (1 May 2013)

Bump.  It's Sunny I got my camera ready....what's next?


----------



## matthat (1 May 2013)

I'm with biscuit???? Tires  and  out i'm ready to .


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

Where is @Cyclist33?
22nd April he was the winner and still no new challenge, defy-one will be doing his nut


----------



## Biscuit (1 May 2013)

Not to mention the BMW guy. But I think he's left the thread in disgust


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Where is @Cyclist33?
> 22nd April he was the winner and still no new challenge, defy-one will be doing his nut



did i win?!

didnt realise!

how did that happen?!

stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 May 2013)

okay, assuming i have actually won, then the theme of the new challenge is:

Style over Substance!

shall we say by May 19-ish.

cheers

stu


----------



## User169 (2 May 2013)

Snapped a couple of days ago..


----------



## benb (2 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> okay, assuming i have actually won, then the theme of the new challenge is:
> 
> Style over Substance!
> 
> ...


 
If only I owned some Rapha.


----------



## coffeejo (2 May 2013)

My current saddle, a Fizik Vesta, on loan from my LBS until my new one arrives. Which *will* be black. Or there will be trouble on an epic scale.


----------



## RWright (2 May 2013)

why would anyone want a black seat when they could have something like..like...THAT! ?


----------



## Biscuit (2 May 2013)

RWright said:


> why would anyone want a black seat when they could have something like..like...THAT! ?


 
Indeed, it will never get stolen. I thought the theme was style?


----------



## dave r (6 May 2013)

coffeejo said:


> My current saddle, a Fizik Vesta, on loan from my LBS until my new one arrives. Which *will* be black. Or there will be trouble on an epic scale.
> 
> View attachment 22683


 
Great technicolour saddles, how comfortable are they?


----------



## coffeejo (6 May 2013)

dave r said:


> Great technicolour saddles, how comfortable are they?


Very. Bit of a shock at first as it was harder than I expected but I've done 100 or so miles on it now and I really like it. Can't wait for my black one to arrive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2013)

All my kit has style and substance, wonder if rich would lend me some if his lush stuff?


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 May 2013)

ok i know, no bike, but look theres a helmet! and my very stylish tee shirt over a rather substantial beast!

or is it just a load of old bull?


----------



## matthat (9 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> ok i know, no bike, but look theres a helmet! and my very stylish tee shirt over a rather substantial beast!
> 
> or is it just a load of old bull?
> 
> View attachment 23041


Just down the rd from me!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 May 2013)

matthat said:


> Just down the rd from me!!


where are you, then?

my sister lives on parly street... im there much!


----------



## matthat (9 May 2013)

just round the corner from the new ish south parkway station and sitting red bull is not far away as well!!


----------



## sittingbull (9 May 2013)




----------



## matthat (9 May 2013)

sittingbull said:


>


----------



## Biscuit (11 May 2013)

Taking a lead from the pink bike photo earlier, and generally struggling with any concept of style here's my entry. The mini - biscuits love these bikes when they come to stay.


----------



## Haitch (11 May 2013)

Style above substance?
Taken last summer, doesn't count for the competition.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2013)

What kind of idiot would have this on their front wall?


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2013)

Ok ... well it's a sort of style.....





or this fellow.....





whose boots are spotless!


----------



## Biscuit (15 May 2013)

Loving the White Wellies! Got to be my favourite so far. Awesome!


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

summerdays said:


> or this fellow.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are the sort of thing I imagine @Pat "5mph" wearing, not some geezer in Bristol


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2013)

rich p said:


> What kind of idiot would have this on their front wall?



Didn't that numpty have a different bike before?


----------



## rich p (15 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Didn't that numpty have a different bike before?


How would I know?


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2013)

rich p said:


> What kind of idiot would have this on their front wall?


 
You probably should have got that innoculated.


----------



## P.H (15 May 2013)

These contraptions are I think intended to be stylish, but that's about the only good thing about them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Those are the sort of thing I imagine @Pat "5mph" wearing, not some geezer in Bristol


You imagine right @potsy cute cat (avatar) - got similar in black, cycle in them in winter 

Got a problem with that?


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> View attachment 23337
> Got a problem with that?


Hell yes!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Hell yes!!


Well then: get wet feet


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2013)

I've got black furry boots too - my footware of choice in winter (though I have to admit to wearing them to the shops just now ... when is it going to get warmer?)


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

I've now got an idea for a future challenge


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I've now got an idea for a future challenge



You have to win to put it into practice and to do that you have to enter a photo, just sayin' like. 

Not that I have this time but then I never win even though my pics are always the best ones not that I'm bitter but 4 years without a sniff I ask you it's just the cliques choosing each other that's what it is not fair on the rest of us that's what it isn't.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You have to win to put it into practice and to do that you have to enter a photo, just sayin' like.
> 
> Not that I have this time but then I never win even though my pics are always the best ones not that I'm bitter but 4 years without a sniff I ask you it's just the cliques choosing each other that's what it is not fair on the rest of us that's what it isn't.


Fully agree tbm, if one of us does somehow break into the clique maybe we can just declare each other the winner for a few months


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Fully agree tbm, if one of us does somehow break into the clique maybe we can just declare each other the winner for a few months



Ok you're on, but don't let those bastards know what we're up to.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2013)

You did buy a camera didn't you 3BM?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Fully agree tbm, if one of us does somehow break into the clique maybe we can just declare each other the winner for a few months



come come, ive already proved twice you dont have to be any good to win, and anyway the theme is style over substance so you dont even have to come up with a thoughtful shot. allegedly.

get snapping and get snappy, youve only got two weeks cleft!

stu


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2013)

rich p said:


> You did buy a camera didn't you 3BM?



My photos are like to a rich vein of Mapplethorpe's running through this thread.


----------



## benb (16 May 2013)

summerdays said:


> whose boots are spotless!


 
Cool - those boots have the S.H.I.E.L.D. logo, from Avengers on.


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2013)

benb said:


> Cool - those boots have the S.H.I.E.L.D. logo, from Avengers on.


I was wondering what it was - I'm still impressed how clean they were.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I got a couple of shots that give the illusion even more. This one looks like my bike is parked right beside a pond, the water is at least 200 yards away if not more. The little dots you see in the water are buoys to warn boaters to stay away from the dam.


Did you know that you can get arrested for taking photos of little buoys!


----------



## potsy (16 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You have to win to put it into practice and to do that you have to enter a photo, just sayin' like.


What's the subject again?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2013)

summerdays said:


> Ok ... well it's a sort of style.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got so distracted by the boots I didn't notice his front guard had gone mising 
Looking again are you sure that isn't @ianrauk ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2013)

potsy said:


> What's the subject again?


 
"Style over substance"!

Here's an example, although to be frank, I'm not even sure it's that stylish... "stylised", maybe...


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I got so distracted by the boots I didn't notice his front guard had gone mising
> Looking again are you sure that isn't @ianrauk ?


Not sure that the bike is as clean as the wellies....which would make me doubt it (plus I don't think it is blue enough).


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 May 2013)

Slim pickings this time!

This Challenge's winner is... Summerdays! For the second of these two photos - a true triumph of garishness!

Ironically, those colours on a cool-shaped bike would probably look really great. (Editor's note: Or should that be "grating"?)

Nice one and thanks for everyone who did chip into the spirit of daftness 

Stu





summerdays said:


> Ok ... well it's a sort of style.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Slim pickings this time!
> 
> This Challenge's winner is... Summerdays! For the second of these two photos - a true triumph of garishness!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you ... I'd still like to know where he was going in those boots!!!

Anyway ... with the sun coming out to play hopefully ............ the next topic is "Cycling Shadows" 

You can interpret that however you like as long as it has a shadow in the photo that is cycling related. And you have about 3 weeks (at least 2 weekends anyway)


----------



## matthat (29 May 2013)

Taken on Sunday Eve at the battle of the Atlantic Commemorations!


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 May 2013)

Hey, I was there too! Didn't have my Giant on me though.

You can't use that entry though because it pre-dates the setting of the challenge theme. Rules be rules!


----------



## matthat (29 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Hey, I was there too! Didn't have my Giant on me though.
> 
> You can't use that entry though because it pre-dates the setting of the challenge theme. Rules be rules!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2483115, member: 9609"]



[/quote]

I'm finding that if I look too long at that photo, I start to lean forward.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2483115, member: 9609"]



[/quote]

Why wasn't there one with the bike over your your head - as in your avatar - for a minute I thought it was the same road but then realised I was wrong.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2013)




----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 24202


 
How carefully did you compose that photo?


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2013)

summerdays said:


> How carefully did you compose that photo?



is it important?! but as it happens, not at all. in fact i only thought about the shadow thing when i got it home!

stu


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2013)

Err ... it's obviously just me reading things into it... ignore me ....


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2013)

summerdays said:


> Err ... it's obviously just me reading things into it... ignore me ....



lol, i wish!!


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2013)

summerdays said:


> Err ... it's obviously just me reading things into it... ignore me ....


 
I think I might be seeing the same thing as you @summerdays.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2013)

Speicher said:


> I think I might be seeing the same thing as you @summerdays.



this is how rumours start!


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2013)

I'm sure it's not green....


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm sure it's not green....


 
It looks green in the photo!


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2013)

Bit of weedkiller will sort it out.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2013)

Taken yesterday:

JC's hub





My chain rings:


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jun 2013)

More shadows from yesterday's cycle group ride:

10 bikes loaded onto the trailer and ready to go:





Looking through S's front wheel:





H's pedal:





Yours truly:





Action shot of my front wheel:


----------



## matthat (13 Jun 2013)

My ride home!


----------



## matthat (20 Jun 2013)

@summerdays when are you calling time on this challenge then? Must be nearly 3 weeks now!!


----------



## summerdays (21 Jun 2013)

I sort of lost track of time especially as I lost internet connection for 5 days in the middle. OK so you have until tomorrow morning for last submissions .... though I don't think there are any shadows to be had here today! @potsy - have you remembered that you have to enter to be able to win????


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2013)

summerdays said:


> I sort of lost track of time especially as I lost internet connection for 5 days in the middle. OK so you have until tomorrow morning for last submissions .... though I don't think there are any shadows to be had here today! @potsy - have you remembered that you have to enter to be able to win????


Lack of sun has hindered my recent attempts, here's my first effort which I was hoping to improve on


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2013)

Lack of sun was a limiting factor although summer and summerdays could reasonably have expected better!


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2013)

coffeejo said:


> More shadows from yesterday's cycle group ride:
> 
> Yours truly:
> View attachment 24444


 
You almost look slim there


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> You almost look slim there


----------



## Spinney (24 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2483115, member: 9609"]



[/quote]

Newlands?


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

summerdays said:


> I sort of lost track of time, OK so you have until tomorrow morning for last submissions


----------



## matthat (1 Jul 2013)

Any thoughts on this thread then!! It seems to have died and although I'm not the greatest photographer it's certainly 1 I like to take part in just for fun!


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2013)

matthat said:


> Any thoughts on this thread then!! It seems to have died and although I'm not the greatest photographer it's certainly 1 I like to take part in just for fun!


@summerdays is one of the more active members of this thread so she won't let it die, probably away or having computer issues.
Saying that, there does seem to be a more 'relaxed' attitude to the deadline when the women are in charge of the judging


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jul 2013)

[Sharp intake of breath] phoooooo...


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2013)




----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> @summerdays is one of the more active members of this thread so she won't let it die, probably away or having computer issues.
> Saying that, there does seem to be a more 'relaxed' attitude to the deadline when the women are in charge of the judging


Sorry Home life took over!!! Kids suddenly needed Mum to run around after them, and then followed up by a sickness bug (them not me), has kept me away from the computer.

And dead lines - I'm not very good with them - never have been, I was one of those kids up till late the night before homework was due in or if it was the right teacher then smiles and apologies could gain you some extra time. Never learnt my lesson though!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

Oh no I've just spent ages typing in my great ramblings on the artistic merit of each of my favourite photos and then I accidentally deleted it all!!!!

So the shortened version....
I had 7 on my short list. Excluded the first one that made me smirk (you know which one!), and I liked Jo's textured ones too. Commendations to ianrauk's first shot, matthat, and Reiver..... so that leaves the winner as...... Potsy _(£50 please )_, for producing a photo of a midget on an enormous bike.

I particularly liked those shadows where the shadow was a distorted version of the original (I'm hoping that is the case for @potsy ).


----------



## matthat (2 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 24202


Doh!! Its only taken me 5 weeks to see what the fuss was about with this pic!


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2013)

Thanks, I think  

The meticulously planned pic worked out well  

New challenge once I discuss it with my artistic director


----------



## matthat (2 Jul 2013)

Glad to hear you're up and running again hope the family are fighting fit now.


----------



## matthat (2 Jul 2013)

matthat said:


> Glad to hear you're up and running again hope the family are fighting fit now.


@ summerdays


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

Yes, though it's been a while since there has been a bug in the family (one of the nicer bits of them growing up, that and they can make their own way to the bathroom!!) Two of them have finished exams and are now lazing around the house ... I'm trying to encourage them to do something when they get bored but so far they haven't got bored enough to want to do any of the things I would like them to do! One of them only really started eating properly last night.


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2013)

@potsy


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Thanks, I think
> 
> The meticulously planned pic worked out well
> 
> New challenge once I discuss it with my artistic director



Pics of shiny cassettes


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Pics of shiny cassettes


 
Only if you offer to come around and clean mine for me


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Pics of shiny cassettes


Mmm, how dirty can you get your bike might be an idea


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Mmm, how dirty can you get your bike might be an idea


 
There is only so far I can go the opposite way though it might be more challenging for some other CC er's


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2013)

OK, in celebration of the upcoming sunny weather this weekend lets go for '*summer cycling*' as this months topic, make of that what you will, as long as there's a bike and some evidence of nice weather it will be counted 

Strict closing date of Sun 21st July, so 2 and a half weeks or thereabouts to get an entry in.


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you in charge if the judging, Potsy?


Yep, and you're already disqualified


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2013)

The Planet X relaxing on a lounger on the terrace after a spin.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jul 2013)

The MTB, in Northumberland, t'other day


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2013)

Speicher said:


> I think I might be seeing the same thing as you @summerdays.


 
oops. a month on and I've finally worked out what you were all talking about - couldn't see it, but now I can


----------



## Amanda P (3 Jul 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 25611
> 
> ...


 
No, the bottle is still half full.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2013)

Some fantastic photos already


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Some fantastic photos already


Not sure how many were taken since the challenge started though


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Planet X relaxing on a lounger on the terrace after a spin.
> 
> View attachment 25618


 
That is 3BM's normal cycling whether in the summer or winter


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Not sure how many were taken since the challenge started though


I was being strong and silent... but I'll comment now that mine was taken last night (I think that counts as summer?) on the way home from work. (The long way). I'm happy to send the raw file with xif data in to the judge if necessessesseary....


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> I was being strong and silent... but I'll comment now that mine was taken last night (I think that counts as summer?) on the way home from work. (The long way). I'm happy to send the raw file with xif data in to the judge if necessessesseary....


Your integrity isn't in doubt Uncle Phil, unlike certain others 

ps- summer starts tomorrow, or so I'm told


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2013)

The sun is here - but one of my children is holding a birthday BBQ so I'm on cooking and dishwasher duty instead!


----------



## Spinney (15 Jul 2013)

My entry - Arran, last week.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2013)

Spinney said:


> My entry - Arran, last week.


 
That looks fantastic - I want to be there!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2013)

This was from yesterday's ride:


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This was from yesterday's ride:
> View attachment 26310


 
That somehow manages to look cool ... perhaps the dappled shade - I can't remember feeling cool in the daytime now for quite some time (long may it continue)


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2013)

Up on The Downs and down on the ups....


----------



## y2blade (18 Jul 2013)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2013)

Taken on my commute home tonight. Not my usual route, I just wanted a bit of peace and quiet away from the traffic for a change.
This is Pollok House, in Pollok Park.


GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Taken on my commute home tonight. Not my usual route, I just *wanted a bit of peace and quiet* away from the traffic for a change.
> This is Pollok House, in Pollok Park.
> 
> 
> GC


 
Just missed us then? 
Only kidding, picture taken a few months ago at the same spot:


----------



## summerdays (22 Jul 2013)

Ok one taken from me on my early morning commute, almost hard to believe it is within Bristol City Council boundaries:





And the smell is lovely too. Pity it is such a short section.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2013)

Not a cycling photo as such, but what could be more summery?? Didn't look quite as lurid in the flesh..


----------



## summerdays (22 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not a cycling photo as such, but what could be more summery?? Didn't look quite as lurid in the flesh..
> 
> View attachment 26583


 
I think to be judged properly you ought to send us all a sample


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2013)

summerdays said:


> I think to be judged properly you ought to send us all a sample


 

The Post household will have hogged that by now. Nice Winnie the Pooh glasses!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2013)

summerdays said:


> I think to be judged properly you ought to send us all a sample


 
Considering he'll have eaten it by now, I'm not sure you'll want the sample he could send.

GC


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2013)

There is some left, but not for much longer! It only lasted so long because the children turned their noses up at it, preferring my chocolate stout cake..


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not a cycling photo as such, but what could be more summery?? Didn't look quite as lurid in the flesh..
> 
> View attachment 26583


In a selfless effort to get a cycling reference in, I offer you the ...
... Johan van Summeren Pudding


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2013)

Some photos from Paris at the weekend.

Saw this kid at the Louvre. I've got two arms and I can't hold my balance to corner the way he does. Hope someone keeps an eye on him and gets him into cycling when he's older.





Just liked the colours of this one, parked up on a bridge over the Seine:





These ones were also parked up on the river...





Nothing says romantic quite like hot and sweaty...





Couldn't decide whether to laugh or hide when I saw this chap participating in 'La Randonnée du Tour' on Sunday so I did both whilst taking a photograph:





Just lol





Sun. Bikes. Ice cream.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Jul 2013)

Another day, another detour. I can see this becoming my regular route...







GC


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2013)

Ahem?


----------



## Biscuit (6 Aug 2013)

* cough *


----------



## Spinney (6 Aug 2013)

@potsy


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2013)

Whoops  

After another look at all the wonderful entries I am sticking with the one I liked as soon as I saw it, so this time the winner is.......... @Uncle Phil 






Over to you.


----------



## Spinney (6 Aug 2013)

Reminds me a bit of these kinds of pics.
But more English, and slower...


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> Reminds me a bit of these kinds of pics.
> But more English, and slower...


 
_I wandered lonely as a cloud_
_That floats on high o'er vales and hills,_
_ When all at once I saw a crowd,_
_ A host, of golden oil seed rape_
Quintessentially English


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Fully agree tbm, if one of us does somehow break into the clique maybe we can just declare each other the winner for a few months





threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok you're on, but don't let those b******s know what we're up to.





potsy said:


> Whoops
> 
> After another look at all the wonderful entries I am sticking with the one I liked as soon as I saw it, so this time the winner is.......... @Uncle Phil
> 
> ...



We had a deal @potsy, you'll pay for this treachery!


----------



## Amanda P (6 Aug 2013)

Oh, er, ahem...

um...

Gee, what can I say? Well, I'd like to thank my bike, my camera....

Anyway. Stand by for the next challenge, announced any minute now.


----------



## Amanda P (7 Aug 2013)

The New Challenge:

With the apparent rise of British Cycling, I thought I'd like to see images that reflect that: patriotism (or jingoism if you prefer) and cycling. 

You can interpret that how you will: Union jack bikes, or just British bikes. Bikes near national emblems (they don't have to be British - perhaps you'll be cycling past the Eiffel Tower or the Statue of Liberty or something). Chaps in tweed with Dursley Pedersens or cycle-chic ladies with Pashley Princesses. If you're not British or don't live in Britain, find a national emblem that reflects where you are.

Captions will be taken into account; humourous or elliptical interpretations of the brief are allowed. But if the image requires a lengthy explanation I may lose interest.

Shall we say... end of August? (as it's holiday time).


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We had a deal @potsy, you'll pay for this treachery!


If it's any consolation 3BM you came a close 2nd


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

I have a cunning plan! 
Not quite sure if what I have in mind counts as a national emblem, but we shall see...

(does that smiley, which I think is supposed to represent a lightbulb going off in your head, remind anyone else of...shall we say... a rear view?)


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> I have a cunning plan!
> Not quite sure if what I have in mind counts as a national emblem, but we shall see...
> 
> (does that smiley, which I think is supposed to represent a lightbulb going off in your head, remind anyone else of...shall we say... a rear view?)


 

McDonalds?


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> McDonalds?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2013)

I'm taking a picture of my bike next to potsy's hospital bed.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm taking a picture of my bike next to potsy's hospital bed.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2013)

GWS potsy


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> I have a cunning plan!
> Not quite sure if what I have in mind counts as a national emblem, but we shall see...
> 
> (does that smiley, which I think is supposed to represent a lightbulb going off in your head, remind anyone else of...shall we say... a rear view?)



I think you're thinking somethink Park related?

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

Woof!


----------



## Amanda P (7 Aug 2013)

Yusss. Oh, yuss.


----------



## Amanda P (17 Aug 2013)

No entries yet? What, none?

Do buck up, chaps!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2013)

The Med, olive trees, etc., etc. must be the middle-class holiday destination of choice!


----------



## Amanda P (20 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Med, olive trees, etc., etc. must be the middle-class holiday destination of choice!
> 
> View attachment 28094


It's looking like a winner so far...

Is this challenge really so difficult? Surely someone's got some union jack shorts or cycles to a George and the Dragon pub or _something_? Simon's FNRttCs are becoming something of a national institution - even a shot from one of those'd do.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2013)

I've got several ideas ... it's just a matter of getting together the motivation on the same day as


----------



## Amanda P (20 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> I've got several ideas ... it's just a matter of getting together the motivation on the same day as


is a nice extra, and usually makes better photos. However, at this stage, photos of national emblems beneath lowering skies and seen through hailstorms will be better than nothing. Which was what we had until TBM's offering came along.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2013)

There you go Britains finest


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Aug 2013)

Don't think I have entered any of these before, but 400bhp being chased in a dodgy Union Jack top from Aldi, by Origamist. Not the greatest of photos, but I was cycling at 20 mph at the time.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Aug 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> It's looking like a winner so far...
> 
> Is this challenge really so difficult? Surely someone's got some union jack shorts or cycles to a George and the Dragon pub or _something_? Simon's FNRttCs are becoming something of a national institution - even a shot from one of those'd do.


 
Errrrr............... no!


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think I have entered any of these before, but 400bhp being chased in a dodgy Union Jack top from Aldi, by Origamist. Not the greatest of photos, but I was cycling at 20 mph at the time.
> 
> View attachment 28099


I hope Aldi boy knows you've entered him into a competition? 


@Uncle Phil loads of time yet, if this was a @summerdays inspired one we wouldn't even be thinking of putting our pics up yet


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry (which in my expert opinion completely trumps TBM's amateur snap  )


 
That bit goes without saying.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry (which in my expert opinion completely trumps TBM's amateur snap  )
> 
> View attachment 28114



Load of bull as usual.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2013)

@theclaud is impressed by Adrian's upstanding patriotism.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2013)

Sword and shield at the ready to repel dragons. Well, we were headed in the direction of the Bognor branch of Butlitz


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think I have entered any of these before, but 400bhp being chased in a dodgy Union Jack top from Aldi, by Origamist. Not the greatest of photos, but I was cycling at 20 mph at the time.
> 
> View attachment 28099


That's dangerously close to the Emma Way of cycling...


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> That's dangerously close to the Emma Way of cycling...


I learn't the technique from @potsy on one of Fossys forum rides.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I learn't the technique from @potsy on one of Fossys forum rides.


Ah, I see you use the counter-balanced momentum of mass equilibrium stabilisation method...


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think I have entered any of these before, but 400bhp being chased in a dodgy Union Jack top from Aldi, by Origamist. Not the greatest of photos, but I was cycling at 20 mph at the time.
> 
> View attachment 28099


 
Notice the slightly more subtle _il Tricolore _on my jersey. It is as a homage to my late, long-lost brother, Marco Pantani. 

Shortly after that picture was taken, Haceinda71 crashed into a hedgehog and boasted about in on Twatter. Hopefully he won't get away with it, even though he is tall, with bottle-blond hair and disarmingly handsome....

Here is a picture of a CC member - who shall be left nameless - that failed to finish a slice of Bakewell tart (that most English of delicacies) : 






I deliberately cropped his head in this photo as he tells people online that he has a full head of hair and I didn't want to disappoint his legion of admiring female fans.


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2609400, member: 1314"]Me and my youngest, Vikram. I love this as he's looking up in awe at Buckingham Palace saying "Is that Buckingham Palace?"

Now, the backdrop – it’s London Free Ride.

Vikram did 10 miles - 2 of the miles were on roads outside the Free Ride and, indeed, after Free Ride was shut. We took him back to Waterloo via Victoria and Westminster, then took him to the pub to celebrate. 

So – Sun, London, royalty, UJs, kids, bikes, beer –

...I take the prize now? Photo by Mice.


View attachment 28121
[/quote]


Nice pic - did Gok sort you out with (almost) matching attire? 

Vikram seems to have a relaxed cycling posture, unlike his concrete-limbed father whose elbows are locked and fingers have turned white due to employing a death grip on the bars!


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2013)

An archetypal English cyclist - suit, bowler hat, brolly, newspaper and, of course, astride a unicycle:


----------



## Origamist (22 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2611670, member: 1314"]Ha! Mice was coaching Vikram, she now being a full-time cycling instructor.


Me – well, I got home at 2am earlier that day – see posts 137 and 142.


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-cc-drinks-and-curry-night-friday-2-august.134550/page-7[/quote]



That's a rather extreme method of depilation, User...Looks like a good night though. Next time!


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2013)

Origamist said:


> I deliberately cropped his head in this photo as he tells people online that he has a full head of hair and I didn't want to disappoint his *legion of admiring female fans*.


----------



## Amanda P (1 Sep 2013)

I think I said the end of the month, but it's still the weekend and in York-ish the sun's shining, so I'll hang on until it's dark tonight before announcing a winner, just in case there are any late entries.

I'm a bit wary of some of the entries because I'm not convinced they were taken during the period of the contest - I suspect they may have been lurking in collections already. However, given the paucity of entries, we might let that pass for now. I'm sure Bonj would understand (remember him?).

Any late entries or admissions of rule-bending?


----------



## Amanda P (2 Sep 2013)

No? Okay, well, then, the winner is....

(drum roll, tense music)

*Origamist.* I'd love to hear that the unicyclist was you (go on, I won't know any better).


----------



## Amanda P (4 Sep 2013)

Ahem....

Does nobody care?!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2013)

I care.

@Origamist hasn't signed in since sunday so probably doesn't know he's won.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2013)

Origamist


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> *Origamist.* I'd love to hear that the unicyclist was you (go on, I won't know any better).


There is definitely a passing resemblance 

Surprised you've announced the winner already, @summerdays probably thinks there are another few weeks to get her entry in


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Sep 2013)

Think Origamist may be on holiday at the moment.


----------



## Fnaar (5 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Think *Origami*st may be on holiday at the moment.


Gone to Japan on a paper boat, no doubt.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Sep 2013)

Perhaps I should award a second prize and then the winner of that can set a mini-contest until Origamist gets back? How long should we give him?


----------



## Beebo (5 Sep 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Perhaps I should award a second prize and then the winner of that can set a mini-contest until Origamist gets back? How long should we give him?


 Maybe we can have a mini origami competition whilst he is away?


----------



## Beebo (5 Sep 2013)

Here is my effort - a scotty dog sitting on top of my helmet.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> Here is my effort - a scotty dog sitting on top of my helmet.


 
You know, having read the above sentence, I waited with some trepidation for the picture to load.
I was somewhat releived when it did!

GC


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2013)

I believe @Origamist is back now, come on old chap set us a new challenge


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2013)

Apologies for the delay!

The competition is cycling and sculpture. Make of that, what you will...


----------



## Alex H (22 Sep 2013)

Fountain (dry) outside the Tax Office  in Aixe-sur-Vienne


----------



## theloafer (22 Sep 2013)

from a short ride today with my g/f we pass this on part of aycliffe walk


----------



## Beebo (22 Sep 2013)

theloafer said:


> from a short ride today with my g/f we pass this on part of aycliffe walk
> 
> View attachment 29673


love that photo.

is your g/f a black widow?


----------



## theloafer (22 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> love that photo.
> 
> is your g/f a black widow?


----------



## Herbie (22 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2634829, member: 1314"]Actually, here’s that @Origamist on holiday. He’s doing it in a biking situationist style. He’s the one with the ladder. innit

View attachment 28816
[/quote]

brill pic


----------



## Herbie (22 Sep 2013)

Alex H said:


> Fountain (dry) outside the Tax Office  in Aixe-sur-Vienne
> 
> View attachment 29670


 
Hey!! cool bike


----------



## Biscuit (22 Sep 2013)

Alex H said:


> Fountain (dry) outside the Tax Office  in Aixe-sur-Vienne
> 
> View attachment 29670



A dry fountain...outside the tax office...how ironic.


----------



## lesley_x (27 Sep 2013)

As suggested by @Alex H here is my contribution


----------



## Spinney (29 Sep 2013)

I love the fact that they've locked the giant bike to the giant bike stand!!


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> I love the fact that they've locked the giant bike to the giant bike stand!!


But only by the front wheel, you could have the rest of it away no bother 

I had a good idea for my pic yesterday, unfortunately I was travelling around 30mph when I saw the statue so couldn't be bothered to stop and turn around


----------



## RWright (2 Oct 2013)

When is the deadline for the sculpture pictures? I have been sort of busy lately and missed some of the challenges. But, I do have an idea for this one!  It is also a place I have been wanting to ride to. I just may not be able to get there for a few days.

It even has a little story to go with it.


----------



## matthat (2 Oct 2013)

normally the challenges are around a couple of weeks!


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> When is the deadline for the sculpture pictures? I have been sort of busy lately and missed some of the challenges. But, I do have an idea for this one!  It is also a place I have been wanting to ride to. I just may not be able to get there for a few days.
> 
> It even has a little story to go with it.


Maybe Origamist will give an extension? 

I keep forgetting about it when out and about!


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2013)

Saw this today just off the Middlewood way, phone snap so quality is not great


----------



## Alex H (24 Oct 2013)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2013)

I think everyone has forgotten about it.

Which reminds me. My entry, taken last week:





Posing an 18kg bike (not counting luggage) next to Hercules seemed appropriate somehow.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Oct 2013)

Ooooh, I like this thread!
I may have to join in!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Oct 2013)

Alex H said:


> Is this thread dead?



Thread's dead baby. Thread's dead...



GC


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2013)

This is what happens when you let southerners like @Origamist judge the winners 

Even @summerdays never let the deadline get this loose  talking of which where is she lately?


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Saw this today just off the Middlewood way, phone snap so quality is not great
> 
> View attachment 30383


 Ranger station behind  Nelson Pit I think, hence the fancy sculpture


----------



## Origamist (25 Oct 2013)

I declare theloafer the winner, with Potsy in last place.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2013)

Origamist said:


> I declare theloafer the winner, with Potsy in last place.


That's the last time i let you buy me cake


----------



## Biscuit (18 Nov 2013)

Bump ?


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2013)

It was fun - I enjoyed entering when I remembered to take my camera with me.

@Origamist is the one to set the next challenge.
Maybe if he hasn't set one by the end of November, someone else will? I will set a new one if folks want...

EDIT
Oops! Sorry Origamist, wrong one. @theloafer - I meant you!!


----------



## Alex H (18 Nov 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Bump ?



I think someone has forgotten 

@theloafer where are you?


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

Damn, I forgot about this thread!!!!




It's a giant steel heart. Situated in a wood that I ride through from time to time


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

And I do like a challenge


----------



## Biscuit (18 Nov 2013)

@ScotiaLass I think we're waiting for a new challenge from @theloafer . Unless we have time for a mini competition while we're waiting??


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

Biscuit said:


> @ScotiaLass I think we're waiting for a new challenge from @theloafer . Unless we have time for a mini competition while we're waiting??



Yeah, seen that. I had wanted to post my pic anyway and forgot....so better late than never LOL


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> Damn, I forgot about this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that angle it looks like someone with brown thighs and the top half of their body stuck down a hole in the ground...


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

Spinney said:


> From that angle it looks like someone with brown thighs and the top half of their body stuck down a hole in the ground...


Haha! It does, doesn't it!!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2013)

Why don't we let @threebikesmcginty set a challenge, let's face it he's never going to win one is he?


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Why don't we let @threebikesmcginty set a challenge, let's face it he's never going to win one is he?


Oooooh, below the belt!


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Nov 2013)

<is a girl....


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not sure I trust her judging - she's got previous, as I recall.
> 
> (By the way I've just found out that TBM is a girl)


How did you find out?


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> Damn, I forgot about this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tongue!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2013)

Stephenite said:


> It's a tongue!



I thought that too, must be a blue whales tongue!

Oh yeah, and you're deader than a dead thing from Deadsville @potsy!


----------



## theloafer (20 Nov 2013)

sorry for the wait guys+gals  internet probs so what about bikes+Topiary 2 weeks from today..


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2013)

theloafer said:


> sorry for the wait guys+gals  internet probs so what about bikes+Topiary 2 weeks from today..


 
"There's no greater sight to lift a man's spirits after a hard days work in the garden than the sight of a beautifully clipped bush", sighed Mellors as he admired Lady Chatterley's well kempt Topiary from the potting shed window.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Mar 2014)

theloafer said:


> sorry for the wait guys+gals  internet probs so what about bikes+Topiary 2 weeks from today..


A bit late but does this count?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> A bit late but does this count?
> 
> View attachment 39467


Jo, I reckon that you win
My money says you should start a new one now that the better weather is here.


----------



## theloafer (8 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Jo, I reckon that you win
> My money says you should start a new one now that the better weather is here.


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
I agree forgot all about this .. @coffeejo


----------



## coffeejo (8 Mar 2014)

Ok, in honour of the amount of cake I've been eating recently, here's the challenge: 

The Coffee Stop

Photo must include something cycling related (doesn't have to be the bike lest you get yourself banned), bonus points if your cake of choice looks especially scrummy. And for those who've forgotten, it can't be an old photo - in other words, get thee out there on thy bike and don't forget the camera!

Closing date will be when I log on to CycleChat on the morning of Monday 24th, which just about gives you a fortnight.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2014)

Okay, my first entry after a lovely sunny cycle today and I ended up on the seafront at Carats Café


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2014)

Cobbles and cobblers.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Okay, my first entry after a lovely sunny cycle today and I ended up on the seafront at Carats Café
> View attachment 39783



  Is that you Rich P? I do not recognise you with all your clothes on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2014)

That's an ugly mug alright!


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Mar 2014)

Your face rings a bell Quasimodo....


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2014)

It's a bit of a dainty hold of the mug going on there, I'm not sure there's anything in it, I smell a rat. You're not actually at a coffee shop, you just took the mug with you, painted brown on the inside and sat down at some chairs. This needs to go to the commissionaire's for a judgement.


----------



## Beebo (12 Mar 2014)

A first glance your right ear looks very odd.


----------



## Fnaar (12 Mar 2014)

I reckon it's a motorway service station... can't see the sea!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Ok, in honour of the amount of cake I've been eating recently, here's the challenge:
> 
> The Coffee Stop
> 
> ...


The prize being...... ?
Cake?


----------



## Fnaar (12 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Ok, in honour of the amount of cake I've been eating recently, here's the challenge:
> 
> The Coffee Stop
> 
> ...


 My fave cycling caff is shut till early April


----------



## coffeejo (12 Mar 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> The prize being...... ?
> Cake?


If it's good cake, I'm more than happy to accept bribes 


Fnaar said:


> My fave cycling caff is shut till early April


Good excuse to try out some more?


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2014)

My partner had carrot cake which is appropriate at Carats Café - see mug (china one) but I don't do cake.
@Adrian they've enclosed some of the outside area but it has sliding glass as a halfway house.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2014)

I'm not going to participate in this competition as I don't generally stop for tea and cakes. That and the fact I never friggin' win. 

Not that I'm bitter....


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm not going to participate in this competition as I don't generally stop for tea and cakes. That and the fact I never friggin' win.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter....


Do you stop for bitter?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Do you stop for bitter?



I don't even bother starting!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2014)

The cat eating my post ride doughnuts....


----------



## Biscuit (16 Mar 2014)

Dunno how many entries I'm allowed, but I can say that I've given this one my maximum effort :-) 

The first 2 are from the cyclists coffee shop in Stisted near my Dads grave. The couple that run the coffee shop are keen cyclists and are retiring to do more Audax. The cake is chocolate orange. As I was early, and no one was about, they asked me what the challenge was, next thing I know the bike is inside the coffee shop in front of all their gorgeous cakes. The only other person to have had their bike in the cafe was some bod who turned up with a £7500 bike years ago. ( * lordy! *). The last two are at Brooks nature reserve. :-) I'll upload the whole set to flickr later after the sun has gone today.











https://www.facebook.com/pages/Specialities-Tea-Rooms/111411745603907


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2014)

You deserve to win for carrying an espresso pot around with you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> You deserve to win for carrying an espresso pot around with you.



Points knocked off for the yellow saddle though.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2014)

If anyone needs inspiration, this is what my lot did to my cake yesterday:






Obviously to qualify it would (a) require cycling glasses rather than normal ones and (b) not be my photo


----------



## coffeejo (23 Mar 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (24 Mar 2014)

Biscuit said:


> View attachment 40045


This is the one. Despite the saddle. 

Over to you, sir.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2014)

I keep forgetting to take the photo with the cake ... Too desperate to get to the cake!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Mar 2014)

summerdays said:


> I keep forgetting to take the photo with the cake ... Too desperate to get to the cake!


I failed to take that into account!


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

Wow I'm honoured!!! 

So what with Spring in the air..the next challenge is spring bulbs. ( The flowering kind ). Usual rules of getting a bike related object in the shot too. Shouldn't be too tricky to find a suitable selection of daffs / tulips / snowdrops etc. I'm reliably informed that Bluebells also qualify, but we may be too early for that yet. See what you can find on your travels.

So you have until Sunday April 27th 8pm, a whole month!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 40666


That's not yours, it's totally out of character for you........it's good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> That's not yours, it's totally out of character for you........it's good!



I'd like to say I bought my new camera specifically for this competition. But I didn't.


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 40666


Where's the bulbs then?
Forsythia and primroses don't qualify
Mind you it's a lovely photo!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Where's the bulbs then?
> Forsythia and primroses don't qualify
> Mind you it's a lovely photo!!!!



Up yours, Percy Thrower!


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Where's the bulbs then?
> Forsythia and primroses don't qualify
> Mind you it's a lovely photo!!!!


Quite possibly one of the finest entries we've seen. Ruled out on a technicality, the shame.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

Harsh....but fair... :-(


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Wow I'm honoured!!!
> 
> So what with Spring in the air..the next challenge is spring bulbs. ( The flowering kind ). Usual rules of getting a bike related object in the shot too. Shouldn't be too tricky to find a suitable selection of daffs / tulips / snowdrops etc. I'm reliably informed that Bluebells also qualify, but we may be too early for that yet. See what you can find on your travels.
> 
> So you have until Sunday April 27th 8pm, a whole month!


Do the bluebells have to be the traditional English sort or are the Spanish imposters allowed as well?


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

There could be a bulb in the ground but it just hasn't come up yet.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Do the bluebells have to be the traditional English sort or are the Spanish imposters allowed as well?



Any flowering bulb will do, just not a light bulb.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2993467, member: 1314"]This is institutional discrimination against Londoners. We have no things that grow out of the ground apart from hashish.

And I don't even know what a bulb is.[/QUOTE]

A quick wander round Victoria Park should help.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## Archie_tect (24 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2993467, member: 1314"]This is institutional discrimination against Londoners. We have no things that grow out of the ground apart from hashish.

And I don't even know what a bulb is.[/QUOTE]
Japanese knotweed doesn't count either...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2014)

Taken this afternoon :


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

Some people on this thread seem to have it in for McGinty?? Despite not actually entering themselves...* cough cough * RM.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Mar 2014)

Come back @threebikesmcginty all is forgiven. @User14044 , which bit of flowering bulbs and a cycling element wasn't totally clear to you?


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Mar 2014)

That's a bit nassissistic Phil....


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....I was nearly on message, I only had trouble with the flowering bulb bit...........oh, and the cycling


And the age of that photo


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Mar 2014)

Dead heads!


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> And the age of that photo


Yeah, it's a younger Rocky that.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2014)

Taken on the way to work this lunch time, does @fossyant know where I was?


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> Taken on the way to work this lunch time, does @fossyant know where I was?
> 
> View attachment 40731



Top of the park near Edgeley, I think, near where a few TV programmes were shot.


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just nobbled the judge


I beg your pardon?
Oh, sorry, carry on...


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Top of the park near Edgeley, I think, near where a few TV programmes were shot.


Shameless?

Very good foss, Hollywood park, aptly named for the beautiful town of Stockport


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> Shameless?
> 
> Very good foss, Hollywood park, aptly named for the beautiful town of Stockport


No it was the short 6 part one on ITV about 2 years ago, only 6 episodes, but was all round Edgeley. 9pm on a Friday, was most great.


----------



## Biscuit (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2994846, member: 1314"]Right, I has found bulbs in London. In the grocers opposite Tooting Bec I found garlic, onion and other bulbs. I could find no flowery bulbs on my way through SW London apart from thistles.

Look at the abundance of colour on these bulbs – enough to match any poncey pretty naff flowers AND you can eat them.

Cycling theme? Well, it’s on CS7, next to a boozer that lets me take my bike in, and they sell stella for 99p a can which is welcome on a thirsty commute.

View attachment 40738
[/QUOTE]

I'm liking your slant on this CoG.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

I can hear the sound of goalposts being dragged through flowerbeds.


----------



## Biscuit (25 Mar 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I can hear the sound of goalposts being dragged through flowerbeds.



No worries, the original theme still stands. We just now know where to get a can of stella for 99p.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

Reassured, we wander off looking for hosts of golden daffodils...


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2014)

Will they be beside the lake, beneath the trees, fluttering and dancing in the breeze?


----------



## Biscuit (25 Mar 2014)

The photo challenge has descended into poets corner.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

That was a fast week....


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2995408, member: 1314"]Man, that is one sexy bike.[/QUOTE]
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder CofG... It must be love you're feeling.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2995408, member: 1314"]Man, that is one sexy bike.[/QUOTE]

Shïte. Innit.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Mar 2014)

He's not been feeling himself lately.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Mar 2014)

I got a little bit lost yesterday, but ended up here. Which was nice.

Anyone recognise it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I got a little bit lost yesterday, but ended up here. Which was nice.
> 
> Anyone recognise it?



Is it Bulblessville? They're very strict on rules here, and there's lots of people with an agenda. Bastards!


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

Is it anywhere on the Iris hSea?


----------



## Biscuit (25 Mar 2014)

Looks like Orford. Not a flowering bulb in sight Andrew. ;-)

Wait.....if we pan right and zoom out by 100miles or so you might just make out the Dutch coast...I Believe they have flowering bulbs and bikes over there.


----------



## MikeG (25 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> View attachment 40774
> 
> I got a little bit lost yesterday, but ended up here. Which was nice.
> 
> Anyone recognise it?


Mersea?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Mersea?



Nope!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2014)

Ipswich? Not like I'd know, really, but sounds like a guess.


----------



## MikeG (26 Mar 2014)

Aldeburgh? Pretty sure it isn't Maldon, unless you are across the estuary on the south side. Burnham on Crouch? It isn't Manningtree. Brightlingsea?


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

This is all a bit OT innit? This is a photo comp about bulbs and bike parts.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Mar 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ipswich? Not like I'd know, really, but sounds like a guess.



Nearby, Felixstowe. Opposite from where radar was developed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2014)

Hackneyed.


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2014)

Bought myself a new camera yesterday so I thought I'd try it out...........


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2996539, member: 1314"]I think it's ****e as well but I'm just following the rools. I actually think it looks like a 60s photo of a municipal park. Tulips are surely the most useless plant in the history of plants. They should be banned.[/QUOTE]
They're daffodils, Crockers!


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

Their proper name is Narcissus, named after a bloke who thought a lot of himself


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2014)

Spent a few weeks picking daffs: not a great deal of fun and the sap is very irritating.


----------



## benb (26 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2996803, member: 1314"]The only thing more wasteful than tulips are poets who write about daffodils. Wordsworth, what a pale, nothing of wetness!

"I wondered lonely as a cloud."

More like a clod, like. Has he met Pam Ayres?[/QUOTE]

Er, *wandered.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2014)

You gonna have a pop at this one @Delftse Post, you must be swamped with tulips and that kind of rubbish over there? 
Promise I won't liken your bike to a nazi one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Mar 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Dead heads!


I'll see your dead heads and rasie you a dum dum head


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Mar 2014)

Ah, the death mask of the Giant from up the beanstalk... it still qualifies if the beanstalk was flowering at the time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2014)

thegreenman said:


> Bought myself a new camera yesterday so I thought I'd try it out...........
> 
> View attachment 40805



Do Brompton's qualify, they're not real bikes are they.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Mar 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Ah, the death mask of the Giant from up the beanstalk.


The Giant must have come from WIGAN then


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You gonna have a pop at this one @Delftse Post, you must be swamped with tulips and that kind of rubbish over there?
> Promise I won't liken your bike to a nazi one.



Might be a bit early. I cycled through the main tulip growing place a couple of weeks ago and didnt see much: I'll have another look at the w/end. The Nazi bike got nicked, by the way!


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do Brompton's qualify, they're not real bikes are they.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> The Nazi bike got nicked, by the way!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2014)

At little OT, but tulips - from when I was cycling through the Netherlands nearly 3 years ago now!











dated 1st May 2011.


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2014)

Ok one from yesterday:


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

That tree has a face, the handlebars are just above it's top lip and it's got a blunt, flat nose. It's how I imagine 3bm to look.


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> That tree has a face, the handlebars are just above it's top lip and it's got a blunt, flat nose. It's how I imagine 3bm to look.


I'm going to have to look at the tree again.....


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> That tree has a face, the handlebars are just above it's top lip and it's got a blunt, flat nose. It's how I imagine 3bm to look.


He's a grumpy old sod but his bark's worse than his bite


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2014)

From yesterday's forum ride, posting quick before @coffeejo puts her more professional looking ones up


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2014)

I saw a picture of Coffeejo on the other thread. She has no head, how does she take pictures?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2014)

potsy said:


> From yesterday's forum ride, posting quick before @coffeejo puts her more professional looking ones up
> 
> View attachment 41155



They couldn't be worse than your lame effort, Judas.


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2014)

A couple of photos taken today:











1


----------



## coffeejo (2 Apr 2014)

Taken on the return leg of Colin's ride on Saturday:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Apr 2014)

not sure this one is up to standard, but it includes spring bulbs and my bike... only today was meant to be torrential rain and I left the good camera at home, so taken on the phone and it really has not done those daffs any justice at all...  may have to try again on Friday when I have cleaned the bike


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Taken on the return leg of Colin's ride on Saturday:
> View attachment 41395


Oh, píss off Jo and stop making the rest of us look like amateurs*

* apart from 3BM who is a grade lower than an amateur


----------



## Biscuit (2 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> From yesterday's forum ride, posting quick before @coffeejo puts her more professional looking ones up
> 
> View attachment 41155



I'm guessing @potsy saw the opportunity to grab this shot and @coffeejo cashed in.... ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Oh, píss off Jo and stop making the rest of us look like amateurs*
> 
> * apart from 3BM who is a grade lower than an amateur



Cret.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Taken on the return leg of Colin's ride on Saturday:
> View attachment 41395



More good use of daffodils!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....a word that I haven't heard since I was in 3c at Queen Elizabeth Boys School


Abraham Lincoln Elementary for mine, until we started talking about Paul Phillipe Cret in Industrial Design Class. He designed Bethesda Naval Hospital, and the Valley Forge Monument, and the big library in Indianapolis, and the Folger Shakespeare Library


----------



## Fnaar (3 Apr 2014)

I used to work in mental handicap hospitals years ago, nd there were people admitted in the early 1900s with the diagnosis of 'cretin' (which if you look it up was a real diagnosis, with particular physical and cognitive traits). There were also people with diagnosis (with somewhat less of a basis than cretinism) of 'feeble-minded' and 'imbecile'.

But this is a photography thread.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Apr 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I used to work in mental handicap hospitals years ago, nd there were people admitted in the early 1900s with the diagnosis of 'cretin' (which if you look it up was a real diagnosis, with particular physical and cognitive traits). There were also people with diagnosis (with somewhat less of a basis than cretinism) of 'feeble-minded' and 'imbecile'.
> 
> But this is a photography thread.


I didn't know that. The relationship between the language of mental health and contemporary slang would make for an interesting if depressing essay/thesis. Given my own difficulties, I admit I cringe every time I use the

```
:wacko:
```
 or

```
:crazy:
```
 smilies...


----------



## coffeejo (3 Apr 2014)

Biscuit said:


> I'm guessing @potsy saw the opportunity to grab this shot and @coffeejo cashed in.... ?


Yes, that's just how it happened


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Yes, that's just how it happened


At least you've admitted it


----------



## coffeejo (3 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> At least you've admitted it


Be off with you


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I used to work in mental handicap hospitals years ago, nd there were people admitted in the early 1900s with the diagnosis of 'cretin' (which if you look it up was a real diagnosis, with particular physical and cognitive traits). There were also people with diagnosis (with somewhat less of a basis than cretinism) of 'feeble-minded' and 'imbecile'.
> 
> But this is a photography thread.


It's amazing to think that terms once used to describe unfortunates way back then are now only used to describe 3BM


----------



## Biscuit (3 Apr 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I used to work in mental handicap hospitals years ago, nd there were people admitted in the early 1900s with the diagnosis of 'cretin' (which if you look it up was a real diagnosis, with particular physical and cognitive traits). There were also people with diagnosis (with somewhat less of a basis than cretinism) of 'feeble-minded' and 'imbecile'.
> 
> But this is a photography thread.



I have so much to say on the above - but as you say this is a photo challenge plus I would probably get myself banned at the same time. * Deep breath...and rest *


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Anyway, back to the matter. I went out on the S Downs today and here's my lowly efforts!
p.s. Wood anemones are rhizomes

*Reclining semi-nude
*






_*Apols to Wordsworth (and Crockers!) *_
*I wandered lonely as a claud...
*




*
*


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2014)

Bring back 3bm's efforts!


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Bring back 3bm's efforts!


to quote your namesake...
...pah!


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Okay, that shallot


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Apr 2014)

Another attempt from me:




En route to Ludlow yesterday there were loads of Narcissi in the verges at Cardington.


----------



## Biscuit (15 Apr 2014)

Bump - only a few days left now. 24th I think I said. And I've seen some blue bells out now....and they were in London @User1314 ...


----------



## Biscuit (15 Apr 2014)

Biscuit said:


> So you have until Sunday April 27th 8pm, a whole month!



27th even !!! Loads - a - time to get a shot in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Apr 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Bump - only a few days left now. 24th I think I said. And I've seen some blue bells out now....and they were in London @User1314 ...


yep - bluebells are just starting to flower in places here in Cheshire now - mostly the Spanish variety (big strong/robust looking, comes in blue, pink or white) but I have see a few native ones just starting to show some colour over the last few days as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2014)

Found some, just opened today, I guess.


----------



## theloafer (19 Apr 2014)

two from todays pootle


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2014)

Finally found some tulips. Shortly after taking the photo my chain snapped. I'm now on the train having walked 12km to the nearest station.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Finally found some tulips. Shortly after taking the photo my chain snapped. I'm now on the train having walked 12km to the nearest station.
> 
> View attachment 42984


Erm ... you forgot to put the bike or something bike-related in the photo. You'd better go back....


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2014)

The bike ones weren't so good. This is the best of an average bunch.


----------



## Biscuit (21 Apr 2014)

Jo beat me to it. Lovely to see the fields of bulbs tho. Thank you.


----------



## Spinney (21 Apr 2014)

Tetbury, Glos, today.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Apr 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3039754, member: 1314"]Right, ok, I've really pushed the boat out for this one, today. These are the mother****ing Queen's bulbs - you can just see them in the gardens with the Ariana the Angel waving you towards Hampton Court Palace. They're the slightly lighter green things against the natural green. The double gates - apparently put up for my safety according to a sign - stopped me getting a closer shot. The gates were put up to stop my bike's sexuality tempting the royals - after all, who would want half woman half bike as their Head of State? That would be silly.

View attachment 43056
[/QUOTE]

Lame.


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2014)

Lovely Reiver, not bulbs though, you'll have to sit next to 3bm until the competition is over I'm afraid.


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3039895, member: 9609"]



[/QUOTE]
Is that rape?


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Lovely Reiver, not bulbs though, you'll have to sit next to 3bm until the competition is over I'm afraid.


Yellow and smelly. Nice pic tho!


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3039980, member: 9609"]Didn't know it was a competition, thought it was just pictures of bikes with flowery things.
so how do you know if the flowers have come out of a bulb?

[/QUOTE]

So biscuit set the last challenge...



Biscuit said:


> Wow I'm honoured!!!
> 
> So what with Spring in the air..the next challenge is spring bulbs. ( The flowering kind ). Usual rules of getting a bike related object in the shot too. Shouldn't be too tricky to find a suitable selection of daffs / tulips / snowdrops etc. I'm reliably informed that Bluebells also qualify, but we may be too early for that yet. See what you can find on your travels.
> 
> So you have until Sunday April 27th 8pm, a whole month!



Based on the original rules, aka...

_OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.
_
All a bit of fun really and the picture has to be taken after the challenge starts, i.e. no archive shots. Still time to have a go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> All a bit of fun really...



Ha!


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ha!


I think he meant for the rest of us  
Did I ever tell you about the time I won it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2014)

Why I oughta...


----------



## Spinney (22 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> So biscuit set the last challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's actually changed slightly from the 'rulz' above - it isn't the first person to meet the challenge that 'wins' - but the setter of the challenge chooses the one he or she likes best from all the pics submitted. 

Good fun!


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2014)

Do I win?


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 43225


Don't know, could you edit the photo with a huge arrow pointing to the bulb in your photo


----------



## djb1971 (23 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Don't know, could you edit the photo with a huge arrow pointing to the bulb in your photo


He's not even got a bulb in his LED light


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 43225



...a seat next to 3bm and Reiver.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2014)

I can just about make out what it says on potsy's cycle computer - 'one rider at a time please'.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can just about make out what it says on potsy's cycle computer - 'one rider at a time please'.


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 43314


I see you are beginning to get the idea, even if you have included rape again!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2014)

He's included his tombstone too!


----------



## Biscuit (24 Apr 2014)

All. Keep em coming. Finally think we've established which ones are bulbs and which ones are crops! . You still have till Sunday 27th, 8pm.
Haven't seen many bluebell shots yet, and I'm sure at least one of us has seen some this month. 
@User1314, 10/10 for persistence,  , but all that's needed is a picture with a bike and a flower bulb we can see in it...init ?


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He's included his tombstone too!


He told you he was sick*

*With thanks to Spike Milligan


----------



## Biscuit (27 Apr 2014)

And the winner is... drum roll.... @Spinney. Great photo! Over to you sir! Also in contention were @Rickshaw Phil and @potsy , good photos too. Bring it on people! 



Spinney said:


> Tetbury, Glos, today.
> View attachment 43050


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

Robbed again !!!!
Well done Spinney


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2014)

Where did 3BM come in the pecking order? 

Well done Spinney (sir)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2014)

Well done Spinney, I'm just happy to have participated.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

I'm pretty gutted I didn't get an honourable mention for "I wandered lonely as a Claud" but I'm too stoical to mention it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty gutted I didn't get an honourable mention for "I wandered lonely as a Claud" but I'm too stoical to mention it



I'm just rising above the pathetic comments of one of the losers called potsy.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

Potsy's pic was rather go


threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm just rising above the pathetic comments of one of the losers called potsy.


Did you enter this one? I wasn't sure you had a camera yet?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Did you enter this one? I wasn't sure you had a camera yet?



My pic was scuppered by some friggin pendant plant expert.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My pic was scuppered by some friggin pendant plant expert.


Hang on a minute....


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks all!
(by the way, @Biscuit, Spinney is a girl - not that you can tell from my avatar! - the person in black in the pic is Mr Spinney!)

What to pick next...???
Wild flowers
Trees
Water
Reflections
Bridges
Statues/monuments
Wildlife
Birds - that's it!

Birds. Any kind of bird - real, drawn, sculpted... as long as it resembles a bird in some way it counts...

Closing date - 3 weeks' time - 18th May.

(@threebikesmcginty - do let us know if you have difficulty differentiating a bird from any other form of living thing. Bats do not count...)


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2014)

3BM trying to win the next challenge?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Apr 2014)

Lots of tit jokes on the way.


----------



## summerdays (27 Apr 2014)

Can I submit my blackbird one



,
Taken today


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2014)

We've had birds i won the last bird one

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-199099

I know that because it's the only time I've won! Only 3bm has a more distinguished record than me.


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

Yebbut ...
that was 3 years ago! 
I don't think we can keep having new topics - and it isn't really a problem, as far as I can see, as the idea is to take a pic _after_ the challenge is posed, so old pics cannot be used.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Can I submit my blackbird one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike!


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2014)

3 years, never. It was just the other day!


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Can I submit my blackbird one ,
> Taken today



Nope, it's not on a bike!

But nice pic - is that netting in your garden it was tangled in? Looks like the kind of stuff we put over a newly seeded lawn once.


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> 3 years, never. It was just the other day!


Lying git!


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

Spinney said:


> Yebbut ...
> that was 3 years ago!
> I don't think we can keep having new topics - and it isn't really a problem, as far as I can see, as the idea is to take a pic _after_ the challenge is posed, so old pics cannot be used.


And trawling the thread - it was me that set birds last time! Oh well - get snapping folks!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Apr 2014)

Spinney said:


> And trawling the thread - it was me that set birds last time! Oh well - get snapping folks!


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2014)

'Birds on bikes' opens up a can of worms for the less enlightened amongst us
The thought of Mrs rp straddling a wilier makes my stomach churn


----------



## summerdays (27 Apr 2014)

Spinney said:


> Nope, it's not on a bike!
> 
> But nice pic - is that netting in your garden it was tangled in? Looks like the kind of stuff we put over a newly seeded lawn once.


Yes that is what it was supposed to be doing trying to get the grass to grow, put it down yesterday, and the blackbird was stuck in it today, netting now removed and replaced with fleece to stop Mr Blackbird eating it or getting caught again. It took ages trying to ensure there was none left, whilst getting pecked occasionally as a thank you.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2014)

Spinney said:


> And trawling the thread - it was me that set birds last time! Oh well - get snapping folks!


One track mind some people


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> Yes that is what it was supposed to be doing trying to get the grass to grow, put it down yesterday, and the blackbird was stuck in it today, netting now removed and replaced with fleece to stop Mr Blackbird eating it or getting caught again. It took ages trying to ensure there was none left, *whilst getting pecked occasionally as a thank you*.


----------



## Spinney (27 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> 'Birds on bikes' opens up a can of worms for the less enlightened amongst us
> The thought of Mrs rp straddling a wilier makes my stomach churn


Hmm - good point - my definition of a bird includes feathers.
But this does _not_ count!






(mind you, if some of you chaps could find something like that to photograph, I don't suppose being disqualified from this competition would bother you too much!).

And in the interests of equality, this doesn't count either!


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2014)

To wit, two wols.


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2014)

Speicher said:


> To wit, two wols.


For some reason I suspect that's not new But I still like it


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> For some reason I suspect that's not new But I still like it



No, it is not new, but I knew that peeps would know that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2014)

I've been cycling passed this one for a while, usually downhill, fast, on the drops etc, but today I decided that I would do it uphill, forfeit the strava segment and get a photo. Weather was not great, so I may try again sometime if I can manage blue skies etc... but here's my entry for starters... Hope its OK...





I think my bike passed the inspection!


----------



## Spinney (29 Apr 2014)

I like the way the owl _does_ seem to be inspecting your bike!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2014)

Here's my first crap effort, in fact it's so crap I might let 3BM use it instead


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my go.....no cycles, no birds but apart from that I'm on topic
> 
> View attachment 43849



Got a sore throat, Rockster?


----------



## Beebo (1 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got a sore throat, Rockster?


 Why the long face?


----------



## Biscuit (1 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got a sore throat, Rockster?



Hasn't your hair grown !


----------



## Beebo (1 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> no, just slightly feeling a little hoarse


 FTFY


----------



## potsy (1 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my go.....no cycles, no birds but apart from that I'm on topic
> 
> View attachment 43849


It's the closest you've come yet to entering an eligible pic


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2014)

Does that count


----------



## coffeejo (1 May 2014)

Does this?


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Does this?
> 
> View attachment 43876


You haven't got a bike in yours ... I remembered that I needed to get a bike and bird at the same time (where is the sticking my tongue out at @coffeejo smiley face?)


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does that count


Hmm, I'll have to give it some thought. However I think @User1314 and @Speicher are in the lead at the moment...


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does that count


Are you trying to lower yourself to 3bm, CoG and Rocky standards?


----------



## coffeejo (1 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> You haven't got a bike in yours ... I remembered that I needed to get a bike and bird at the same time (where is the sticking my tongue out at @coffeejo smiley face?)


No mention of bikes in the OP


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> No mention of bikes in the OP





bonj2 said:


> OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
> Basically someone sets a challenge which is to *take a picture of your bike* next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. .....



All together now... Oh, yes there is!


----------



## coffeejo (1 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> All together now... Oh, yes there is!


I meant yours


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I meant yours



Anything spinney posts is irrelevant.


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I meant yours


It's a standing rule...you're just trying to wriggle cos your bike's too big to fit in the same photo as nicely focussed feather and wet grass.

And 3BM is determined to not win this time, I see


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you trying to lower yourself to 3bm, CoG and Rocky standards?


Hmm I hadn't thought about it, I was just cycling past and spotted the name!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> ...And 3BM is determined to not win this time, I see



I've succeeded in not winning for a few years now, I'd hate to break my losing streak.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2014)

My commuter with "Little Owl" brewery sticker.


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> My commuter with "Little Owl" brewery sticker.



I like the close up and the lateral thinking!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2014)

Egyptian Geese?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2014)

Could people stop donating their talentless snaps to me please, I'm perfectly capable of taking them myself.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2014)

...and here's the proof - from this morning's 'working from home' commute.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2014)




----------



## Beebo (2 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Egyptian Geese?


 dont let UKIP know. Egyptian and Canadian geese coming over and stealing our bread!


----------



## Beebo (2 May 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 43950


Is this a game of spot the heron


----------



## potsy (2 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> Is this a game of spot the heron


Can you see it now?


----------



## Spinney (2 May 2014)

Tempted to award a 'wooden spoon' prize as well as a real winner for this one!


----------



## potsy (2 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Tempted to award a 'wooden spoon' prize as well as a real winner for this one!


3BM might have a chance after all


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2014)

potsy said:


> 3BM might have a chance after all



I'm gonna take you down, you and your poxy herons.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2014)

Look where the dog is looking, at the bend of the river, right about the middle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2014)

Bike with Red Robin


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bike with Red Robin
> 
> View attachment 44005


I think you've got some bulbs in that.


----------



## summerdays (3 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bike with Red Robin
> 
> View attachment 44005


Can you give us a clue... maybe we should all submit a copy of your photo with an X on it marking the spot we think it is? And a prize for the nearest guess?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060730, member: 1314"]Right, here's my urbane, urban, thoughtful shot. The story surrounding this part of my commute will blow your mind. It involves murder, prostitutes and corruption.

Pic taken a few days back.

View attachment 44035
[/QUOTE]
You commute past the Capitol in Washington D.C.?


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2014)

I've photoshopped 3bm's Robin in for you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060775, member: 1314"]Is there one in Washington as well? Cool! This is just off Fleet Street.[/QUOTE]
I just figured, because of the murder, prostitutes, and corruption.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Following on from McGinty and Potsy.....here's Semer Water this morning.
> 
> Spot the bike and spot the birdy
> 
> ...


I thought I saw the birdy but it turned out to be a bit of dirt on my screen, is the bike underwater?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2014)

Local University Mascot on Banner, a "Redbird" or Cardinal. And my Bicycle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2014)

From today's ride:






I know being by The Mere I could have got geese or ducks in but that's exactly what you would have been expecting.


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2014)

Spotted on the ride today, I don't think it's that clear


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2014)

So a close up


----------



## rich p (5 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 44254
> Spotted on the ride today, I don't think it's that clear


If I'm notmistaken, that's an unspotted mallard


----------



## RWright (6 May 2014)

I took my phone with me on my ride today just in case I saw a bird. About 4 miles into my ride I spotted a Turkey Vulture, most people around here call them Turkey Buzzards. It landed very close to the road and I rode past it and it didn't take off. I found out it can be tough to get a wild bird in the same shot with a bicycle on the spur of the moment. I got home and looked and the best shot I had was another spot the bird photo. I did walk up to it to get a closer shot to prove to y'all that it was actually a bird, but the sun was behind me and my phone screen had a glare, and instead of flying off the direction I thought it would, it came right back toward me, so all my other shots were just a blur of trees and sky. Shots like one might use to demonstrate what they see when they have a bout of vertigo or right before they faint or something.





behind the mail box, close to the bottom of the fence

here is the shot when I walked up to make it fly, at the end of the fence, wings down flying
I know...I need a little more practice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2014)

Ugly birds, absolutely beautiful flyers


----------



## potsy (6 May 2014)

RWright said:


> I took my phone with me on my ride today just in case I saw a bird. About 4 miles into my ride I spotted a Turkey Vulture, most people around here call them Turkey Buzzards. It landed very close to the road and I rode past it and it didn't take off. I found out it can be tough to get a wild bird in the same shot with a bicycle on the spur of the moment. I got home and looked and the best shot I had was another spot the bird photo. I did walk up to it to get a closer shot to prove to y'all that it was actually a bird, but the sun was behind me and my phone screen had a glare, and instead of flying off the direction I thought it would, it came right back toward me, so all my other shots were just a blur of trees and sky. Shots like one might use to demonstrate what they see when they have a bout of vertigo or right before they faint or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3BM has competition for that wooden spoon


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3069382, member: 9609"]yes; when he realised it was a birds nest full of young why start balancing it on your bike for some photo opportunity. Why not put the thing straight back in the box. And in any case I don't buy this 'I had lifted the nest out of the box before I realised there was young in it' To me it is nothing but a demonstration of pure and utter ignorance towards wild birds.[/QUOTE]
So that's a reason to display bigotry and swear on an essentially light hearted thread. Take it to pm and wind your neck in.


----------



## Spinney (8 May 2014)

*Mod message*: I've removed a few messages. I think RWright will get the point from what is left.
Please can we go back to the photo challenge? 

(And from me as a 'normal' poster - the nest on the handlebars will not be winning!)


----------



## RWright (8 May 2014)

Ok, sorry. It's gone.....just for the record, me finding that nest is probably going to be the best shot at those birds survival.


----------



## Spinney (8 May 2014)

RWright said:


> Ok, sorry. It's gone.....just for the record, me finding that nest is probably going to be the best shot at those birds survival.


Yes, if you can now keep your moggie away! I think the protests were about photographing it rather than putting it straight back once you saw it had babies in it. 
Let us know if you do manage to keep the cat away!


----------



## rich p (8 May 2014)

This is like armed robbery in Balamory


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

I've entitled this one 'Ducks in Space' as my bike is parked on Saturn, which is why you've got that solar wind 







I was trying to entice this chap around the front of the bike






but i ran out of bread and when I turned around to get the stuff I'd left on the bench, I realized I'd tied the dog up with his extra long bike lead and he'd managed to get his thieving beak into the bag and snaffle my bribes. Never take a Labrador to a photoshoot. It also means in about an hour, he's going to start farting like he's in a competition. Which is why I don't let him eat wheat!


----------



## coffeejo (10 May 2014)

Some free range chickens at Escot Park on Wednesday.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2014)

Is @Crackle allowed to offer inducements to encourage them to take part in his photoshoot?  (I'm just a wee bit jealous that I didn't think of it myself)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> I've entitled this one 'Ducks in Space'...



This should be disqualified due to the mislabeling of the title. I rec about 40% of the birds in this pic are wing rats which are not cute quacky birdies but diseased vermin and to try and pretend they're not part of the scene is disingenuous in the extreme.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2014)

summerdays said:


> Is @Crackle allowed to offer inducements to encourage them to take part in his photoshoot?  (I'm just a wee bit jealous that I didn't think of it myself)





threebikesmcginty said:


> This should be disqualified due to the mislabeling of the title. I rec about 40% of the birds in this pic are wing rats which are not cute quacky birdies but diseased vermin and to try and pretend they're not part of the scene is disingenuous in the extreme.



You two can take some fruit along with you


----------



## Donger (11 May 2014)

RWright said:


> I took my phone with me on my ride today just in case I saw a bird. About 4 miles into my ride I spotted a Turkey Vulture, most people around here call them Turkey Buzzards. It landed very close to the road and I rode past it and it didn't take off. I found out it can be tough to get a wild bird in the same shot with a bicycle on the spur of the moment. I got home and looked and the best shot I had was another spot the bird photo. I did walk up to it to get a closer shot to prove to y'all that it was actually a bird, but the sun was behind me and my phone screen had a glare, and instead of flying off the direction I thought it would, it came right back toward me, so all my other shots were just a blur of trees and sky. Shots like one might use to demonstrate what they see when they have a bout of vertigo or right before they faint or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Newspapers everywhere should ditch their "spot the ball" competitions immediately, and replace them with "spot the vulture". This was much more fun. On a more personal note, I have actually had vultures circling above me when cycling in the South of France. Rather unnerving really. Kind of discourages you from lying down for a quick nap in the sun, knowing that they'd have your eyeballs out the moment you start shallow breathing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2014)

I like it when they circle over my workplace. Truly unnerves the newbies.


----------



## Spinney (14 May 2014)

Four more days, folks, get snapping!


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2014)

Does this count? This morning, far better weather than when I was here yesterday evening pulling on my waterproofs!


----------



## Spinney (14 May 2014)

Well, there's definitely birds there!


----------



## RWright (14 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Yes, if you can now keep your moggie away! I think the protests were about photographing it rather than putting it straight back once you saw it had babies in it.
> Let us know if you do manage to keep the cat away!


 
I did some online reading, called the NC Wildlife Resource Commission and talked to a local lady that takes care of hurt raptors in the area. I learned more about the Carolina wren than I would have ever imagined. I moved the nest a short distance to get it up away from the cat. I made sure to do it while the parent birds were around. They were on the new location within a minute or two of me going inside.




I used a small container because even though it isn't getting very cool at night, I wanted to make sure they would stay warm. 




They grow very quickly, after a few days I thought they might need more space. An ice cream container, two electrical ties and a couple of hands full of pine straw. I just put the old nest inside on top.




I looked in on them yesterday evening and knew they would be leaving the nest very soon. I got a GoPro Hero camera late last year and had never used it. I thought this will be a great time to record them leaving the nest. I spent all last night charging the batteries and learning to use the thing, it is a little complicated but I learned how to do time lapse photos and video recording, even upside down.  I got home today and was going to mount it near the nest but the birds were gone.

I didn't see any feathers laying around so hopefully all of them made it alright. The cat didn't get them, he was in the house this morning.

I put the GoPro app on my android phone last night. It is very cool to use with the GoPro Hero. I think I will have some fun with this, even if I missed the Carolina Wren's liftoff. I know where there are some bald eagles. I don't think I will get them in this challenge though. It would be quite a challenge to get a bike and a wild bald eagle in the same shot but I am thinking about how to do it.


----------



## Spinney (14 May 2014)

RWright said:


> ...I didn't see any feathers laying around so hopefully all of them made it alright. The cat didn't get them, he was in the house this morning.



I think you have redeemed yourself nicely!


----------



## coffeejo (16 May 2014)

Taken on Wednesday. Could hear the actual chickens but was unable to persuade any of them to come over the wall. They've clearly become accustomed to life on the inside.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Taken on Wednesday. Could hear the actual chickens but was unable to persuade any of them to come over the wall. They've clearly become accustomed to life on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 45259


Is this one being donated to 3bm too?


----------



## 4F (18 May 2014)

From this mornings ride


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2014)

4F said:


> From this mornings ride
> View attachment 45497



No hipster bikes, sorry.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2014)

Two efforts today

Number one







Number two (there was a particularly beautiful bird in that tree behind but I'm not certain if it hadn't flown off before I took this pic


----------



## 4F (19 May 2014)

I think your "number 2" @potsy lives up to its name......


----------



## Beebo (19 May 2014)

4F said:


> I think your "number 2" @potsy lives up to its name......


 Maybe there's a floater in the pond, because I cant see any birds.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

Before Potsy posts any more gravity defying water, I thought judgement day was yesterday.


----------



## Spinney (19 May 2014)

Potsy can probably post as many pics as he likes, when he likes, and he will still have the same chance of winning!

The winner is.....@SatNavSaysStraightOn for a supersill..supercilli..snooty looking owl at its wits end...

Special mentions go to @User1314 for pinkness 

And the prize for lateral thinking goes to @threebikesmcginty and his photinia

The runner-up prizes for 'bird far to small to spot' and 'invisible bird' were too numerous, so you can all go and stand in the bird poo together....!

So, next challenge, SatNav? I'm anticipating needing to buy some jelly babies...


----------



## potsy (19 May 2014)

Pah!!


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Pah!!


Oy, get your own exclamation.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2014)

Bother, I took a great photo today of a crow and a bike.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Potsy can probably post as many pics as he likes, when he likes, and he will still have the same chance of winning!
> 
> The winner is.....@SatNavSaysStraightOn for a supersill..supercilli..snooty looking owl at its wits end...
> 
> ...



Have you not read the script. 3bm winning anything is not in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2014)

Have I won?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't remember, did I enter this one?


I think you entered the Pony.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

Spinney said:


> Potsy can probably post as many pics as he likes, when he likes, and he will still have the same chance of winning!
> 
> The winner is.....@SatNavSaysStraightOn for a supersill..supercilli..snooty looking owl at its wits end...
> 
> ...



Yep... jelly babies may need to be purchased, or any suitable animal/fish shaped confectionary (for those of us not wanting/being able to consume jelly babies). 

So I am looking for animal/fish shaped confectionary on your bike/part of your bike. But and this is the but, I'm not looking for 1 picture, but a sequence of at least 2 pictures showing it being eaten in parts/its consumption.... and the confectionery should feature in at least 2 of the shots before the anticipated 'gone' shot!
Wrappers of confectionery including animals/fish are acceptable, but must feature unopened, partly eaten and empty wrapper... so I think that should cover most people being able to come up with something... hopefully...

For inspiration, see this shot of @FeistySquirrel 's http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20140514_153153_android-jpg.45081/ which is where the idea came from... 

Time frame... to the end of 15th June? 4 weeks. 

Happy Eating...

(PS @Spinney have I met all the criteria here? thanks SNSSO)


----------



## FeistySquirrel (19 May 2014)

I'M FAMOUS...  .. Good luck to those who participate.


----------



## Spinney (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> (PS @Spinney have I met all the criteria here? thanks SNSSO)


I reckon so...!

I look forward to various attempts at invisible jelly babies, jelly babies too small to see, etc...

And I've just had an evil idea.... (not telling yet...)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep... jelly babies may need to be purchased, or any suitable animal/fish shaped confectionary (for those of us not wanting/being able to consume jelly babies).
> 
> So I am looking for animal/fish shaped confectionary on your bike/part of your bike. But and this is the but, I'm not looking for 1 picture, but a sequence of at least 2 pictures showing it being eaten in parts/its consumption.... and the confectionery should feature in at least 2 of the shots before the anticipated 'gone' shot!
> Wrappers of confectionery including animals/fish are acceptable, but must feature unopened, partly eaten and empty wrapper... so I think that should cover most people being able to come up with something... hopefully...
> ...



Not that I'm going to win of course but what do you want, a bit of our bike shaped like a fish and then we have to eat it and take photos?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not that I'm going to win of course but what do you want, a bit of our bike shaped like a fish and then we have to eat it and take photos?


I was thinking more along the lines of a fish or animal shaped sweetie/chocolate/biscuit on the bike somehow balanced.... photo, eat part of it, return to same location, another photo....


----------



## potsy (19 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not that I'm going to win of course but what do you want, a bit of our bike shaped like a fish and then we have to eat it and take photos?


Bet you're wishing you asked that before you went out and bought your new outfit don't ya?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2014)

Got it.

Edit: the 'got it' refers to snsso's post not potsy's hilarious picture from the google archives.


----------



## Beebo (19 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Bet you're wishing you asked that before you went out and bought your new outfit don't ya?
> 
> View attachment 45628


3BM makes the easy mistake of confusing turbo training with turbot training.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2014)

Beebo said:


> 3BM makes the easy mistake of confusing turbo training with turbot training.



It's a road pike.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 46161



Thats like a potsy brain scan.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 May 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 46161


reminds me of *cycling* through Ireland on St Patrick's Day back in 2011... the place was deserted...
then a bar door opened and we heard everyone in the pub as we *cycled* passed... the door shut and the wind was the only thing you could hear until my OH started whistling a tune from a John Wayne western.... eerie or what..

(the clue is in bold...)   



threebikesmcginty said:


> Thats like a potsy brain scan.


 empty of bikes and/or jelly babies?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 46161



They were all headed here.
http://globalnews.ca/video/1115315/new-mexico-town-buried-in-tumbleweeds/


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2014)

I have an idea for my photo I just keep forgetting to buy the sweets, I will try hard very soon!


----------



## Spinney (26 May 2014)

I've got the jelly babies (and haven't eaten them yet!) Just finding the time to sort out a pic! I haven't forgotten...


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2014)

Ok so my entry:


----------



## Spinney (7 Jun 2014)

Ashamed to post my attempts! (But mine was on a bike ride, not in my garden!)


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2014)

Only got as far as getting a packet of salty herrings.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2014)

Spinney said:


> (But mine was on a bike ride, not in my garden!)
> But I had to buy two packets of jelly babies to get enough green ones .... That would have been a lot to take out on a ride


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 47052
> Only got as far as getting a packet of salty herrings.


Can I dislike a photo? (Well part of it!)


----------



## Biscuit (13 Jun 2014)

Took a pic of my bike with a swan last night...then came on here to find out I've missed an opportunity to spend the month eating jelly babies....

Bah !!!


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2014)

Biscuit said:


> Took a pic of my bike with a swan last night...then came on here to find out I've missed an opportunity to spend the month eating jelly babies....
> 
> Bah !!!


I don't like jelly babies but I ate them for the cause ... Must try to think of one that I do like!


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't like jelly babies but I ate them for the cause ... Must try to think of one that I do like!


Gingerbread men


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Gingerbread men


It could have been millionaires shortbread but I've eaten it all! Yum yum, and condensed milk which is delicious will make a right mess of the bike!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't like jelly babies but I ate them for the cause ... Must try to think of one that I do like!


sugar mice, chocolate penguins...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jun 2014)

Well with only 2 contenders (  ) it was a close call, but congrats go to @summerdays (I rather liked the idea of 10 green men on the bike... ), followed closely by @Spinney (took me a while to spot the one on the sti levers!)


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2014)




----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

Oh dear I will have to think and get back to you on the next quest!


----------



## Spinney (16 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well with only 2 contenders (  ) it was a close call, but congrats go to @summerdays (I rather liked the idea of 10 green men on the bike... ), followed closely by @Spinney (took me a while to spot the one on the sti levers!)


Drat, I was going to have another go. Never mind, I'll just have to eat the extra bag of jelly babies I bought!


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2014)

Sorry I never took part in that one as I'm not able to even ride my utility bike at the mo.


----------



## Spinney (16 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Sorry I never took part in that one as I'm not able to even ride my utility bike at the mo.


Summerdays wasn't riding hers when she took her pics!


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2014)

True!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2014)

It's a long way to the middle of my garden though I may have just pushed it there


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Sorry I never took part in that one as I'm not able to even ride my utility bike at the mo.



That's a real shame if all your bikes are out of action, if it's you though nevermind... [/compassion]








Only joking, we care really, wassup then you big scouse wazzock?


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2014)

I don't like to talk about but as you asked, knee.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2014)




----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2014)

Ok I have slept on it, and it is going to be: "Bikes in all weathers"

So there has to be a bike in it, and aiming to show the weather, but making the weather the focus of the photo!


----------



## Spinney (17 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok I have slept on it, and it is going to be: "Bikes in all weathers"
> 
> So there has to be a bike in it, and aiming to show the weather, but making the weather the focus of the photo!


Deadline?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2014)

Spinney said:


> Deadline?


Hopefully not til July as I'll be away....


----------



## Spinney (17 Jun 2014)

At the moment, the only weather likely to be in cycling pics is sunny! 

Which makes for nice, pretty photos (and good bike rides), but not usually very dramatic images! (Not that I'm complaining...)


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Hopefully not til July as I'll be away....


Do they not have weather where you're going?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Do they not have weather where you're going?



Solitary confinement.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2014)

We can make the deadline in July ... would the 4th be ok @coffeejo


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2014)

summerdays said:


> We can make the deadline in July ... would the 4th be ok @coffeejo


Thank you, that would be lovely. 

 @ @potsy and @threebikesmcginty


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jun 2014)

Since I didn't have a go at the last challenge I'll offer this to kick the latest one off:





"Fair weather rider".


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2014)

Titled: And the likelihood of getting home before that arrives is?


(answer: time for the princess and the pea act!)


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2014)

Don't really like taking photos of the bike so have struggled to find anything which grabbed my imagination but took this three days ago in Brittany.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Don't really like taking photos of the bike so have struggled to find anything which grabbed my imagination but took this three days ago in Brittany.
> 
> View attachment 48946


Played around to place the emphasis on the weather, as per the instructions.






(edit: should have cleaned my glasses before taking the shot. Quick, send me back to France!)


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2014)

Am I too late?
Taken on the commute this morning.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Am I too late?
> Taken on the commute this morning.
> 
> View attachment 49913


Too late, dead line was 4th July.
Oh what a shame. and that looked like the winner too IMHO.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Too late, dead line was 4th July.
> Oh what a shame. and that looked like the winner too IMHO.


Naughty ... you know I always run late 

I will have to view them (why did I pick the 4th when I knew it was going to be a busy busy weekend!). I will look at them, but I'm feeling lousy with a cold so if there are any other last minute entries I'm prepared to let them be judged too! (Gives me a little more time). So maybe later today or tomorrow? Though I will start my pondering. (To give you an idea of my mental capacity at the moment, I just tried to make myself a cup of coffee using the cold water tap!).


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Naughty ... you know I always run late
> 
> I will have to view them (why did I pick the 4th when I knew it was going to be a busy busy weekend!). I will look at them, but I'm feeling lousy with a cold so if there are any other last minute entries I'm prepared to let them be judged too! (Gives me a little more time). So maybe later today or tomorrow? Though I will start my pondering. (To give you an idea of my mental capacity at the moment, I just tried to make myself a cup of coffee using the cold water tap!).


Are you telling us you normally use the hot water tap?


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you telling us you normally use the hot water tap?


(Well it depends on whose house I'm at, so yes in one house which has a thermal store).

My brain had either omitted the kettle stage or not realised that it was a cup in my hand, I don't know - I just knew that cold coffee wasn't right!. This cold is turning my brain into mush! (Well more mush than it was previously!)


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3171577, member: 1314"]... ok, weather.

Here's one I took earlier.

View attachment 49993
[/QUOTE]
Weather looks a little worse down your way than here, I'm waiting for the bats to appear!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3171565, member: 1314"]I never took part 'cos I didn't understand the remit. What's the new one...[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure whether I know.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2014)

Bat just flew by, but I haven't a hope of catching a photo of it!


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2014)

Last minute entry from last Sunday....


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2014)

Ok so slightly late , I've had a ponder or two and the winner is @coffeejo for the alternative composition - well doneAnd some lovely photos from the rest of you! Even the rainy one seemed atmospheric!


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok so slightly late , I've had a ponder or two and the winner is @coffeejo for the alternative composition - well doneAnd some lovely photos from the rest of you! Even the rainy one seemed atmospheric!




Thanks summerdays, the cheque is in the post 

The next theme will be "I love cycling here". 

Deadline is the end of July.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2014)

I like this idea ... Very open and interesting to see others choices!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jul 2014)

now that has me thinking hard, way too hard for this time in the morning  @coffeejo and I'm just about to go on a 9 or 10 day (solo - first time for that as well) tour...


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3176452, member: 1314"]I love to cycle in my town. I live on the left hand side of the river as you look. Twickers is on the right. No irony, just a straightforward pic of London, the greatest town in the whole ****ing world. And it's extra special as we has no UKIP voters, got loads of non-White people, and millions of cyclists. Taken today at 4pm at The Roebuck.

View attachment 50305
[/QUOTE]
Reminds me of looking down on the river from Clivedon, but that doesn't make me think of London, so I'm enjoying the different view!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jul 2014)

Ok my favourite place to be today has to be:





It was beautifully cool in there I didn't want to leave! Probably about 10 deg difference and you can feel the cool air even just outside the tunnel!


----------



## laurence (21 Jul 2014)

taken with the 'phone...





that be my baby by my favourite bench in Richmond Park. it's atop a hill overlooking Pen Ponds with a skylark breeding ground between the two. good for butterflies too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

how many entries is a person allowed please?
I have a few from my tour that might be OK...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2014)

I've neglected to put an entry in so far. This one from Monday should rectify that:




Just one of the fabulous views you get when riding the Long Mynd, complete with Doug riding off into the distance.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2014)

I'll enter into the fray...






That's me down there....!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've neglected to put an entry in so far. This one from Monday should rectify that:
> View attachment 51371
> 
> Just one of the fabulous views you get when riding the Long Mynd, complete with Doug riding off into the distance.


I very nearly ended up there accidentally on Tuesday (? memory failing) after a slight navigational error at the bottom of a climb....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I very nearly ended up there accidentally on Tuesday (? memory failing) after a slight navigational error at the bottom of a climb....


That could have been interesting on a hot day with full panniers. Which way were you heading?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That could have been interesting on a hot day with full panniers. Which way were you heading?


I was coming up from Bucknell, and somehow ended up dropping down into Wentnor before continuing the climb up to Rallinghope and Bridges before dropping down into Pontesbury... 
route is here http://www.strava.com/activities/169790299


----------



## Mandragora (24 Jul 2014)

Top end of Fuertaventura. I enjoyed the ride, but my husband (in pic) moaned the whole way. Something about it being the longest, bumpiest 18k on the WHOLE planet. I used my usual technique to persuade him he was having fun by taking him to the nearest bar to recuperate.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2014)

*cough*

Just to remind everyone that photos have to be taken after the start of the competition and you must be the photographer 

Plenty of time still got a week til the end of the month.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> *cough*
> 
> Just to remind everyone that photos have to be taken after the start of the competition and you must be the photographer
> 
> Plenty of time still got a week til the end of the month.




I was using a remote.....


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I was using a remote.....


Chapeau!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Caerphili some point last week... (spot the 'angel' holding up the tower?)





Brecon's some point this week (perhaps?). 7 miles of downhill on forestry tracks to come. Wonderful fun.





Somewhere in Wales still - taking a break from the climb





Within a mile of home after 400 miles of solo touring and needing a well earned rest. Its downhill all the way, not to mention the shade!


----------



## jayonabike (24 Jul 2014)

Ivinghoe Beacon with the Whipsnade lion in the background


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2014)

Sunset over the river Avon on the way back to Bath tonight. Bliss


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2014)

This morning I went for a ride and ended up here (well I set out intending to end up here by this bench!), and although it was hot riding, there was a little bit of shade and a breeze, so that for the first time in ages I almost felt cool!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2014)

And one for balance, sunrise at Avon Valley Railway this morning


----------



## Mandragora (25 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> *cough*
> 
> Just to remind everyone that photos have to be taken after the start of the competition and you must be the photographer
> 
> Plenty of time still got a week til the end of the month.



Oops - sorry - please disregard my Fuertaventura one then, as that was last year (though I was the photographer!). I may have a go at another entry instead - great excuse to get out and have a lovely ride somewhere.


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Jul 2014)

"agh!" Nothing to do with the competition but imagine my surprise:






(it's the same snail)


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> I may have a go at another entry instead - great excuse to get out and have a lovely ride somewhere.


----------



## Mandragora (26 Jul 2014)

Excuse exploited. Topsham to Exmouth along the Exe Estuary cycle trail, with my 76-year old mum. With an average speed of 5.03 mph, Team Sky is safe for now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks summerdays, the cheque is in the post
> 
> The next theme will be "I love cycling here".
> 
> Deadline is the end of July.



paging @coffeejo .... the end of july has passed...


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> paging @coffeejo .... the end of july has passed...


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2014)

Any more for any more?


----------



## Spinney (3 Aug 2014)

I meant to, but I'm away without my little camera, so too late for your challenge!


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

Spinney said:


> I meant to, but I'm away without my little camera, so too late for your challenge!


I don't think I could leave the house without a camera of some sorts even if it's only a phone camera (where the phone doesn't actually have credit!)


----------



## Spinney (3 Aug 2014)

Oh, I've got the phone, I just don't usually think of that for taking pics! And haven't yet worked out how to post pics direct from phone to internet (probably not difficult, I've just never really wanted to!).


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

Spinney said:


> Oh, I've got the phone, I just don't usually think of that for taking pics! And haven't yet worked out how to post pics direct from phone to internet (probably not difficult, I've just never really wanted to!).


I wouldn't be able to post the photos but I'd be able to take some.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3176452, member: 1314"]I love to cycle in my town. I live on the left hand side of the river as you look. Twickers is on the right. No irony, just a straightforward pic of London, the greatest town in the whole ****ing world. And it's extra special as we has no UKIP voters, got loads of non-White people, and millions of cyclists. Taken today at 4pm at The Roebuck.

View attachment 50305
[/QUOTE]
We have a winner! And for the simple reason that I've never seen That London illustrated in such a way. Crockers manages to make it look and sound rather pleasant.

Over to you, sir.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2014)

Been advised that my choice is null and void so the winner is (drum roll and a big hand)

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

@laurence as I want to go and sit on that bench too.


laurence said:


> taken with the 'phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Can everyone stop posting "how green was my city" photos as it's very confusing!)

Over to you, sir...


----------



## laurence (4 Aug 2014)

eh? i won?? 

well, thank you!

i'll have a think on a challenge and be back to you soon.

blimey


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2014)

ok.. after a think the theme for the next challenge is.....

Coffee (tea will be allowed with a doctor's note).

as it is holiday season, shall we say the end of August as the deadline?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> ok.. after a think the theme for the next challenge is.....
> 
> Coffee (tea will be allowed with a doctor's note).
> 
> as it is holiday season, shall we say the end of August as the deadline?


I don't drink coffee (or tea for that matter) 
can I be permitted an (almond milk) hot chocolate please? (allergic to dairy)


----------



## laurence (5 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't drink coffee (or tea for that matter)
> can I be permitted an (almond milk) hot chocolate please? (allergic to dairy)



go on then.... basically, beverages,


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> go on then.... basically, beverages,









Beverages you say?


----------



## Beebo (6 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> View attachment 52569
> 
> 
> Beverages you say?


half pints don't count.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2014)

is this a just beverages or have we got to have a bike involved, or just bike paraphernalia ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, the cycling bit of my piccy was the Cafe page of CC on my laptop - that definitely counts.


had spotted that.. right down to the post for setting the competition!


----------



## laurence (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is this a just beverages or have we got to have a bike involved, or just bike paraphernalia ?



with a cycling theme, natch. so long as there is evidence of cycling, it's good.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2014)

don't know if this counts as a beverage but given @swl has tried it...

the best cure for the 7 new bruises (on my legs alone) from today's little disagreement with gravity ...



Don't worry, the bottle is now open! 

(PS, the bike appears to be fine, but may need front and rear indexing looking at, but not tonight!  )

PPS - and that scar is also an old cycling injury... - enough of a cycling theme?


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2014)

Eww put 'em away


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> Eww put 'em away


Don't worry, I'm accounted for, anyhow tis not men...
And I'm waiting for the questions from the Dr's on Monday.... Sometimes all I can say on the 'domestic abuse front'* is that he doesn't need to, I do a good enough job of it myself! 

*sadly this has been raised in the past - roughly easter last year when I came off my mtb, smashed my helmet up, bad black eye, broken ribs, bruises everywhere.... A&E visit... and being a red-head, fair skinned and on steroids means I bruise really, really well!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2014)

Sineu, Mallorca.


----------



## Mandragora (7 Aug 2014)

Jealous. But hopefully I'll have a similar piccie this time next week  Well, except a girl version. And in France.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't drink coffee (or tea for that matter)
> can I be permitted an (almond milk) hot chocolate please? (allergic to dairy)



You can still take a picture of coffee and a bike though, surely?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> You can still take a picture of coffee and a bike though, surely?


this is true, but it seems such a waste when I can take hot chocolate and drink it...

Today's treat. I'm cycling first thing in the morning, so I allow myself a dairy free hot chocolate - treat because dairy free hot chocolate is soooo expensive.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2014)

Me and my brother taken at the cheshire ice cream farm towards the end of yesterday's ride.....


----------



## Mandragora (20 Aug 2014)

Ok. I've now had three goes at uploading a photo using this device - I'm in France, so uploading image gets so far then gives a gallic shrug and boots me out. Oh well. Havong a great time cycling to


----------



## Mandragora (20 Aug 2014)

Sigh. And from the beach each day, with longer trips on cloudy days. Doing my best ever avg speeds andmax speeds. And beverage stops at the bar a serious factor! Will post a pic as soon as I can work out how...


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Aug 2014)

Coffee, cake and bike




But my preferred tipple is cider.


----------



## Biscuit (1 Sep 2014)

Just as I scrape together enough energy to think about entering....the challenge ends. < sigh >. I'll try and have a go at the next one.


----------



## Retribution03 (1 Sep 2014)

Is there a new theme? I'll play lol


----------



## derrick (1 Sep 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 53846
> 
> Coffee, cake and bike
> View attachment 53847
> ...


That second pic is soooooooooo much nicer.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Sep 2014)

@derrick 
It certainly is


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

do we have a winner? and a new theme yet? have I missed it whilst I was away?


----------



## Biscuit (24 Sep 2014)

Bump ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2014)

laurence said:


> ok.. after a think the theme for the next challenge is.....
> 
> Coffee (tea will be allowed with a doctor's note).
> 
> as it is holiday season, shall we say the end of August as the deadline?



Not been seen since 18th August on CC...

@Spinney any thoughts?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

I think we should let @threebikesmcginty set the next challenge - it's the only way he's ever likely to


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

I've pre-empted 3BM's challenge!!!!
Caps, cows and any other 4 letter C words


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Chess begins with a C (or does it begin with white moving a pawn?)
> 
> View attachment 57290
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but doesn't chess have 5 letters?


----------



## Biscuit (24 Sep 2014)

And so the thread spins randomly out of control whilst we wait for TBM to grab the Tiller.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> yes, but I think you are being a wee bit pedantic, Rich. Apart from no cycles, no caps, no cows and a five letter word - do you have any real objections?


Caps and cows are optional but not necessary - 4 letter C words are though


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Biscuit said:


> And so the thread spins randomly out of control whilst we wait for TBM to grab the Tiller.


I'll happily stand aside for 3BM if he ever gets his arse into gear


----------



## Biscuit (24 Sep 2014)

A stern talking to  from TBM should redress the balance. Where is he ????


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2014)

Caps, cows and any other 4 letter words beginning with C, that's my suggestion. Did I win then?


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2014)

Maybe this would go a lot smoother if the winner only has a couple of days to post the new challenge. If they dont, anyone else can post the challenge but not a photo. There is too much chat and not enough photos.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Maybe this would go a lot smoother if the winner only has a couple of days to post the new challenge. If they dont, anyone else can post the challenge but not a photo. There is too much chat and not enough photos.


If you'd ever seen any of 3bm's pics you wouldn't be saying that


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Maybe this would go a lot smoother if the winner only has a couple of days to post the new challenge. If they dont, anyone else can post the challenge but not a photo. There is too much chat and not enough photos.


I think the problem is that the winner set the challenge and then never returned to say who won...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought we'd agreed to make it 5 letter words


Rocky, don't be such a c****


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2014)

Ok this morning, cycling across the cheese grater bridge (cycling bridge) and I heard a noise:





I give you "choo" (choo train)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok this morning, cycling across the cheese grater bridge (cycling bridge) and I heard a noise:
> View attachment 57433
> 
> I give you "choo" (choo train)



The judging panel can accept 'choo' but is your bicycle in the photo?


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2014)

Where was the bike in your piccy then Or @rich p either!

The bit below the bridge is cycle path, which I had just rode along, which is just as good as your tenuous cycling link with a watch, I was sitting on the bike in my rush to catch the train before it disappeared.

(There is bound to be a bike in the river too!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Sep 2014)

so what's the time frame on this chal....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so what's the time frame on this chal....



Thatcher's birthday, 13th October.



summerdays said:


> Where was the bike in your piccy then Or @rich p either!
> 
> The bit below the bridge is cycle path, which I had just rode along, which is just as good as your tenuous cycling link with a watch, I was sitting on the bike in my rush to catch the train before it disappeared.
> 
> (There is bound to be a bike in the river too!)



I was just applying the same exacting standards that rich set for me, disqualifying me on a technicality the pedantic bastard, not that I'm bitter. I suppose if Lord rich p of Hove says it's OK then it's OK.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thatcher's birthday, 13th October.


well at least it is not a Friday!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thatcher's birthday, 13th October.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just applying the same exacting standards that rich set for me, disqualifying me on a technicality the pedantic *******, not that I'm bitter. I suppose if Lord rich p of Hove says it's OK then it's OK.


Brighton actually
Summink bike related - Summerday's cycle path seems to fit the bill - and my crap piccie ain't an entrant. All further adjudication and disputes to be settled by Lord 3BM of Hookie


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2014)

Is there only one chuffin' picture so far then?


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is there only one chuffin' picture so far then?


Yeah, but none from you it seems


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Sep 2014)

Wish I had though to photo me rounding up the herd of cows earlier.... sure I could have wrangled a cycling theme into that.... even the calf was out and loose... shall have to think about this one, given I live with a herd of cows


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Wish I had though to photo me rounding up the herd of cows earlier.... sure I could have wrangled a cycling theme into that.... even the calf was out and loose... shall have to think about this one, given I live with a herd of cows


Stand your bike in some cow cack. That would seem to fit the Terry Gilliam like rules.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Stand your bike in some cow cack. That would seem to fit the Terry Gilliam like rules.


hummm now lets think about that for a split second, no... the dog (irish wolf hound) has probably eaten it all yet again... that could explain why he smells so bad at the moment!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Stand your bike in some cow cack. That would seem to fit the Terry Gilliam like rules.


Shuddit, you scouse chav...
chav, there's a 4 letter thought


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Shuddit, you scouse chav...
> chav, there's a 4 letter thought


That reminds me, I have a picture of coffeejo somewhere


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> That reminds me, I have a picture of coffeejo somewhere


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> That reminds me, I have a picture of coffeejo somewhere


You like living dangerously!


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Shuddit, you scouse chav...
> chav, there's a 4 letter thought


Chav is a southern word. We're still scally's in Liverpool, cock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

Any 4 letter c word except cake.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

Hey as I'm judge and jury on this one, I could actually win it!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any 4 letter c word except cake.


I'm hoping there aren't any bike + crap pix


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm hoping there aren't any bike + crap pix



You've already done that you big ****.


Edit: sorry rich, no offence mate...cough...


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2014)

I don't want to be the first one to point out he can't take part. He hasn't forgiven Rich for the bulb ruling yet.

Such a good pic too...


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> That reminds me, I have a picture of coffeejo somewhere






It's been nice knowing you Potsy!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any 4 letter c word except cake.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Sep 2014)

Speicher said:


> It's been nice knowing you Potsy!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

OK, my entry...

freshly baked choc chip scone with the old chain from my fettlin' session earlier today... on the white saddle.... does that qualify... or am I going to have to bake some cake next week?







Or has that 4 lettered C word been excluded? twas as clear as c...


----------



## summerdays (26 Sep 2014)

Are you having problems with your bike, now I might not be the best at maintenance but I suspect that your chain looks a little slack, err just WRONG. or is it a modern art peice that I don't understand, and therefore must be very good!

If I did that to my saddle, I'd be finding black marks on my shorts for ages after!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Are you having problems with your bike, now I might not be the best at maintenance but I suspect that your chain looks a little slack, err just WRONG. or is it a modern art peice that I don't understand, and therefore must be very good!
> 
> If I did that to my saddle, I'd be finding black marks on my shorts for ages after!


its the old rusty chain (yep it went rusty whilst I was on holiday...  not to mention I had to wash off the cobwebs and rehome a few spiders as well.... )
the plan is for an epilogue tomorrow... just to complete the TPT and I had to change the chain in order for that to happen now that we have a dog in the house, the touring/expedition bikes had to go back upstairs and it is a 2 person job to get them up and down the spiral staircase and the route is not suitable for road bikes...


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2014)

A crow seen on today's ride, at least that's what @User14044 told me it was 






The long shot just to prove I was on a bike, you can just about still see it if you squint


----------



## summerdays (29 Sep 2014)

Hmm .... crow .... lets start with basic ID for crows ... do you know what colour they tend to be in this country? I checked the latin name but no luck there .... "Ardea cinerea" (And are you sure that bike belongs to you cos from this distance that actually looks clean!)


----------



## Beebo (29 Sep 2014)

Here is my effort.
It's some sort of old war machine, the drunk guy I spoke to said it was a C'non or Can'n, I cant remember how he said it was spelt, but he assured me that it qualified for the rules of the CycleChat Photo Challenge, as it had 4 letters and began with a C. He said he'll fight anyone who disagrees.


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Hmm .... crow .... lets start with basic ID for crows ... do you know what colour they tend to be in this country? I checked the latin name but no luck there .... "Ardea cinerea" (And are you sure that bike belongs to you cos from this distance that actually looks clean!)


I'm a changed man these days, all my bikes are as spotless as @fossyant's now


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> The long shot just to prove I was on a bike, you can just about still see it if you squint
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Squint or sprint. How far away was it?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> I'm a changed man these days, all my bikes are as spotless as @fossyant's now




HA.. It's only coz you don't use 'em any more


----------



## Beebo (29 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Squint or sprint. How far away was it?


Potsy should have added a small arrow to help you see the crow.


----------



## Spinney (29 Sep 2014)

Nice to see the standard of the entries is being maintained...


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2014)

Spinney said:


> Nice to see the standard of the entries is being maintained...


What do you expect with 3bm in charge? 

I'm sure once this challenge is done with we can get back to the usual high class photography


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2014)

Someone's not going to win with that kind of attitude. Someone in South Manchester. Some weight weenie.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Hmm .... crow .... lets start with basic ID for crows ... do you know what colour they tend to be in this country? I checked the latin name but no luck there .... "Ardea cinerea" (And are you sure that bike belongs to you cos from this distance that actually looks clean!)


the bike is the right colour for a 'crow'... surely that has to help...


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Someone's not going to win with that kind of attitude. Someone in South Manchester. Some weight weenie.


Fossy?


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm hoping there aren't any bike + crap pix


I can get some of them. My off road commute is full of horse crap.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> I can get some of them. My off road commute is full of horse crap.


Feel free!


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2014)

Are those cows thinking 'how the heck does he sit on that saddle?'


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

Here are two more I snapped in a kids animal park on the way home last night. My rubbish phone camera has decided to focus on the fence.

First one is an actual cock






The second is a pea-COCK


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2014)

SL4 with a wooden crow...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2014)

@Beebo - nice cock!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Sep 2014)

Fuji Finest 1.1 with a broken rear derailleur cabl...




Why did it have to break at the bottom of the hill?


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @Beebo - nice cock!


Thanks. There's nothing like rubbing the judge up the right way with a nice cock.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3304774, member: 9609"]If you have just whittled that out of a goal post just-to-take-part in the competition, then that's cheating![/QUOTE]
Needs must.......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> Needs must.......



Is it a crow doing an impression of an eagle?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Fuji Finest 1.1 with a broken rear derailleur cabl...
> 
> View attachment 57793
> 
> ...



You could have used 'cill' as in door cill.


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could have used 'cill' as in door cill.


or, our Cill, anyone who had a cable.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it a crow doing an impression of an eagle?


Shhhh! Don't tell everyone....


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2014)

summerdays said:


> Hmm .... crow .... lets start with basic ID for crows ... do you know what colour they tend to be in this country? I checked the latin name but no luck there .... "Ardea cinerea" (And are you sure that bike belongs to you cos from this distance that actually looks clean!)


How about this one? (Though it could be a rook/raven/blackbird for all I know about birds) 












Or this one of a cano(e)


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2014)

Ok another entry: I give you "Curl"

(Note I haven't needed to cheat and pretend its a crow!)


----------



## Beebo (30 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


> How about this one? (Though it could be a rook/raven/blackbird for all I know about birds)
> 
> View attachment 57801
> 
> ...


 It's a heron, you numpty.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

My guess is a rook Potsy but it's sometimes called a cast(le) in ches(s)


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 57925


Lovely photo, shame the edge of the letter 'E' was cut off.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Lovely photo, shame the edge of the letter 'E' was cut off.



Agreed. I was admiring the colours and composition before those last few missing pixels threw me into a violent rage!


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. I was admiring the colours and composition before those last few missing pixels threw me into a violent rage!



A violet rage? Flowers are supposed to have a calming effect, Petal. Or is that too corn y flower?


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

Speicher said:


> A violet rage? Flowers are supposed to have a calming effect, Petal. Or is that too corn y flower?



Order has been restored, a mate passed me a mug of tea and said thistle make you feel better.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2014)

One of these daisies you will do the same for him.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

Hyacinthcerely hope so!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2014)

I apologize profuschialy for leafing I bit of E off the photograph. 
The Corn and Cornflower are pretty though, eh!?! :-)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

4 c's... top down, curl (OK borrowed that one ), chip, cone, cage...


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 57989
> 
> 
> 4 c's... top down, curl (OK borrowed that one ), chip, cone, cage...


I was going to do cage next!


----------



## Fnaar (2 Oct 2014)

This one is a real c*** of a hill.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

'Climb' has 5 letters @Fnaar...?


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2014)

Cool coat
My recent Rapha birthday pressie


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

Rapha sell fields these days?


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

Fnaar said:


> This one is a real c*** of a hill.
> View attachment 57999


Love the composition on that one, but has it been taken recently, that looks more like a early or mid summer hedgerow


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Love the composition on that one, but has it been taken recently, that looks more like a early or mid summer hedgerow


good catch there girl... definitely a late spring/early summer hedgerow... the cow parsley is a give away not to mention it looks like there is elderflower in flower as well....


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2014)

A COCK riding a duck who is on her menstrual cycle.......


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> good catch there girl... definitely a late spring/early summer hedgerow... the cow parsley is a give away not to mention it looks like there is elderflower in flower as well....



It's Northumberland, which is springlike all year round! We just don't tell anyone or you'd all be up here, clogging up the roads, taking our jobs and stealing our women etc.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It's Northumberland, which is springlike all year round! We just don't tell anyone or you'd all be up here, clogging up the roads, taking our jobs and stealing our women etc.


er - I was last month... up there and would have been happy to steal the women, but really didn't see many I liked... 
but I did catch the sun rather badly....


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Love the composition on that one, but has it been taken recently, that looks more like a early or mid summer hedgerow


Well spotted summerdays, though if we had somebody half competent in charge they would have noticed that themselves and handed a thread ban to the culprit


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Love the composition on that one, but has it been taken recently, that looks more like a early or mid summer hedgerow


Come on, summerdays, you can't expect smut _and_ up to date photos from one bloke!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 58012
> A COCK riding a duck who is on her menstrual cycle.......


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Well spotted summerdays, though if we had somebody half competent in charge they would have noticed that themselves and handed a thread ban to the culprit


You do realise there are THREE OF US reading this thread? eh? eh?


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> A COCK riding a duck who is on her menstrual cycle.......



I'll set Dave 124 on you for that!!!! 

Fancy posting a pic in this thread with no bicycle in it...


----------



## Dave 124 (2 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> I'll set Dave 124 on you for that!!!!
> 
> Fancy posting a pic in this thread with no bicycle in it...



You rang?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> You do realise there are THREE OF US reading this thread? eh? eh?


I was referring to the judge of this particular challenge not our lovely mods


----------



## Fnaar (2 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Love the composition on that one, but has it been taken recently, that looks more like a early or mid summer hedgerow



Guilty as charged. It's not recent 
I've been ill


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Guilty as charged. It's not recent
> I've been ill


Yeah, you said it was a steep 'ill


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2014)

Sunday's delicious ice cream in a cone:


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2014)

Fnaar said:


> Guilty as charged. It's not recent
> I've been ill


Oh dear, I hope you get better soon it's still a nice piccy! Are you so ill that you need to put any of your bikes into care (note 4 letter "c" word)?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear, I hope you get better soon it's still a nice piccy! Are you so ill that you need to put any of your bikes into care (note 4 letter "c" word)?


Or he could give them a 'cold'


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2014)

My attempt:





Knockabout bike plus cows. Was disappointed they were all gathered round a pylon, so I used the lines for a bit of perspective.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3310557, member: 9609"]is that a very large cone or a very small bike ?[/QUOTE]
tis a large pine cone in a 50cm frame bike...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Well spotted summerdays, though if we had somebody half competent in charge they would have noticed that themselves and handed a thread ban to the culprit



I'm just letting the competition run its course without interfering or prejudging that you haven't won.

Some good entries so far, plenty of time for more.


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2014)

Here is "Cone"





Specifically the first one with the horizontal shadow, any other cones that may be depicted are merely there in a supporting role


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

] Here's one from a COLD wet ride today - what a CLOT
But mainly CaCO3 - or lethal slippery chalk...


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> ] Here's one from a COLD wet ride today - what a CLOT
> But mainly CaCO3 - or lethal slippery chalk...
> 
> View attachment 58154


Were you riding across that? In a random way? Or is there some kind of route? (I take it we are ignoring the 3 since it didn't mention how many numbers you could or couldn't have)


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Were you riding across that? In a random way? Or is there some kind of route? (I take it we are ignoring the 3 since it didn't mention how many numbers you could or couldn't have)


There's a path round the edge of the field which is largely flint and no less lethal.
My fingers were numb-ers


----------



## RWright (4 Oct 2014)

Here is one on a pick up truck "cowl". 

Before you ask....I didn't use someone else's automobile for the photo, however I did consider it.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> Here is one on a pick up truck "cowl".
> 
> Before you ask....I didn't use someone else's automobile for the photo, however I did consider it.



What's a cowl? Is it a bit like a sheepl or a pigl?


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> What's a cowl? Is it a bit like a sheepl or a pigl?


It's a car shaped fowl?
(What is a cowl?, I'm assuming it's another one of the bits of a car that they call something different the other side of the pond)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> What's a cowl? Is it a bit like a sheepl or a pigl?


bad pronunciation of 'cool'?


----------



## RWright (4 Oct 2014)

cowl (koul)
*3. * The top portion of the front part of an automobile body, supporting the windshield and dashboard.

thought I would help out judge 3BM. I think I am within the rules.

It is pronounced like owl, with a c in front of it.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Posted elsewhere but there's definitely a four letter C word here
> 
> View attachment 58099
> 
> ...


I meant to ask Rocky, have you much had 'em?
p.s Is the four letter word 'crap' photo?


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> cowl (koul)
> *3. * The top portion of the front part of an automobile body, supporting the windshield and dashboard.
> 
> thought I would help out judge 3BM. I think I am within the rules.
> ...


Thanks, I don't see why it shouldn't be in it (not that it's me judging it anyway), I'd just not heard of it before, well used in that context, to me it's something a monk wears or part of a chimney.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Thanks, I don't see why it shouldn't be in it (not that it's me judging it anyway), I'd just not heard of it before, well used in that context, to me it's something a monk wears or part of a chimney.


Simon Cowl ?


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> ] Here's one from a COLD wet ride today - what a CLOT
> But mainly CaCO3 - or lethal slippery chalk...


A bloody mudguard on the front of your mtn bike!

And that headset badge just needs a few letters adding to make it an accurate description of the pilot:-

Cane _d _Creek _y_


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> A bloody mudguard on the front of your mtn bike!


Is that not de rigeur?
I bow toyour superior theoreticalknowledge of mtb etiquette!
F*cking spacebar


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Is that not de rigeur?
> I bow toyour superior theoreticalknowledge of mtb etiquette!
> F*cking spacebar



Take it off the bike and use it to stab the spacebarharder.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2014)




----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2014)

Shall I tell him or will you?


----------



## Spinney (4 Oct 2014)

How can you be 'gravity aided' when you live somewhere as flat as that??


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2014)

RWright said:


> cowl (koul)
> *3. * The top portion of the front part of an automobile body, supporting the windshield and dashboard.
> 
> thought I would help out judge 3BM. I think I am within the rules.
> ...


I'll also support this definition, @RWright , though more used in your neck of the woods than mine, where we would call it a hood (hoo-wud) or bonnet (bah-nut)


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> How can you be 'gravity aided' when you live somewhere as flat as that??


Has to do more with navigation than Verticality.


----------



## RWright (5 Oct 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll also support this definition, @RWright , though more used in your neck of the woods than mine, where we would call it a hood (hoo-wud) or bonnet (bah-nut)


We call it hood too but the cowl is the part between the hood and windshield.


----------



## summerdays (5 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Simon Cowl ?


Yuk power crazed oik!


----------



## the_mikey (5 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Here is "Cone"
> 
> View attachment 58102
> 
> ...



Here's another one of the same


----------



## summerdays (5 Oct 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Here's another one of the same


My cone is better than yours, you've got a ruddy big sign obscuring yours!
That's funny though taking the same photo! I can't decide what I'm going to think of the lights, I never go along there in the late evening, though in the depths of winter I have been caught out one time without lights (well the battery was on it's last legs and could only manage a feeble flash), and so I do commute in the dark gloom at the end of the day, so unless running late I'm usually passing that spot between 4:30 and 5.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> My cone is better than yours...



I'll be the judge of that!


----------



## djb1971 (5 Oct 2014)

Right, if you rabble can get away with it so can I. 

CONE




COWS


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Nice pics @djb1971 - funky bike!


----------



## Fnaar (5 Oct 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


>


I've been up there. Without a paddle


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2014)

Right, here we go, 'Cool'

Cool sunglasses, reflecting a cool bike on the cool lush grass I grew myself. Not just cool but cool as a feckin spacebar






Much better than my first effort, which had me in it; not cool. Someone break that to Rich though.


----------



## summerdays (5 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Right, here we go, 'Cool'
> 
> Cool sunglasses, reflecting a cool bike on the cool lush grass I grew myself. Not just cool but cool as a feckin spacebar
> 
> ...


That grass looks more like it planted itself, in between the paving slabs


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> That grass looks more like it planted itself, in between the paving slabs


yeah, yeah, one thing at a time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Right, here we go, 'Cool'
> 
> Cool sunglasses, reflecting a cool bike on the cool lush grass I grew myself. Not just cool but cool as a feckin spacebar
> 
> ...



As cool as the Fonz...


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As cool as the Fonz...


So iconic as well .......


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3312673, member: 9609"]what type of corn is that - looks very tall ?[/QUOTE]
It usually gets to around 9 feet around here. With the wet summer. it has been producing in some cases 2 ears per stalk. I believe it is a Funk G Hybrid feed corn, used for corn oil, corn sweetener, and alcohol and chemical production, as well as animal feed. I do not have much sweet corn near me. A fellow who used to have some and sell it at a roadside table has sold out, and is moving. Now I'll have to find another farm to buy corn at. I'll use my bicycle!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Only a couple more days folks, get your entries in if you want a chance of winnig BIG BIG prizes*.



























*The prize bit is completely untrue, you'll win eff all apart from the prestige of trouncing potsy and his lame efforts.
No offence pots old pal.


----------



## summerdays (11 Oct 2014)

This was from earlier in the week and it's "Cyan" 
(The sky of course!")


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2014)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> This was from earlier in the week and it's "Cyan"
> (The sky of course!")
> View attachment 58709


Point of order but that's blue. Of course it might be cyan on your monitor but it's blue on mine. Cyan is more green





Apart from that it's very good, a bit like 3bm's bulb picture.


----------



## summerdays (11 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Point of order but that's blue. Of course it might be cyan on your monitor but it's blue on mine. Cyan is more green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I had an alternative title of cars just in case someone was being picky! Though I was expecting it to be someone else


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2014)

Obviously under normal circumstances these would be the winning entries. First one is bike with cows in fog.






Then as I was cycling up a single track lane past a village a few miles from home I came across a bunch of cows munching grass either side of the road, I decided to go straight through the middle of them rather than turn back, this caused a mini stampede and I ended up with cows on both sides of me. I chose to head towards the smallest pack, line of least resistance and all that but every time I got near them they started dancing around in the road. In the end I went through a gate into a field and walked up past them and then back onto the road and continued on my way stopping only to inform some mad old trout with a car full of yapping dogs that there was trouble ahead, she said she'd phone the farmer but then decided in a quite animated fashion that she'd phone the police, I got he impression she knew him. Anyway this photo is me bravely confronting the cows from behind a stone wall and barbed wire fence.






And this is the on the corner of the lane where it all happened...


----------



## Crackle (12 Oct 2014)

It's like one of those Jasper Carrott insurance claims.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

Hey 3BM, 'coward' has got 6 letters


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> This was from earlier in the week and it's "Cyan"
> (The sky of course!")
> View attachment 58709





Crackle said:


> Point of order but that's blue. Of course it might be cyan on your monitor but it's blue on mine. Cyan is more green
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's enough to make you sigh, Anne?
p.s. Shot in the dark re your name @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (12 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> It's enough to make you sigh, Anne?
> p.s. Shot in the dark re your name @summerdays


Ha not correct, and I really don't feel like an Anne! But very clever!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2014)

I feel this might be too sensible after the above, but from today's ride:





More cows.

The jaunty angle of the bike isn't me being arty -the road is quite steep.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

OK folks, some top notch photos this time but for me the outstanding pics are from @djb1971, great colours in the pics and a cool bike. And he's got the fattest tyres this side of a Massey Ferguson. As a footnote everyone beat @potsy including me and I wasn't even allowed to enter. 

Over to you djb.


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK folks, some top notch photos this time but for me the outstanding pics are from @djb1971, great colours in the pics and a cool bike. And he's got the fattest tyres this side of a Massey Ferguson. As a footnote everyone beat @potsy including me and I wasn't even allowed to enter.
> 
> Over to you djb.


I enjoyed the randomness of this challenge


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2014)

Me too though am still sulking at the cake ban.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I enjoyed the randomness of this challenge



I'm glad I thought of it and it was all my own idea.




coffeejo said:


> Me too though am still sulking at the cake ban.



There wasn't really a cake ban, did you take that seriously?


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm glad I thought of it and it was all my own idea.





threebikesmcginty said:


> OK folks, some top notch photos this time but for me the outstanding pics are from @djb1971, great colours in the pics and a cool bike. And he's got the fattest tyres this side of a Massey Ferguson. As a footnote everyone beat @potsy including me and I wasn't even allowed to enter.
> 
> Over to you djb.


A very good choice but I don't think 'good photos' should be the only criterion otherwise me, you and Potsy are never going to win the damned thing


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> A very good choice but I don't think 'good photos' should be the only criterion otherwise me, you and Potsy are never going to win the damned thing


He's easily dazzled though, like a rabbit caught in the headlights.


----------



## djb1971 (13 Oct 2014)

ME, ME, DID I WIN?!?
I've never won a voucher for £1000 worth of photography equipment before!

I'll let you all know when it arrives from 3bm


I feel special now, thank you

I'll make the next challenge really easy-

AUTUMN

anything autumnal, with bike, bonus points for including something autumnal*

Last entry by midnight on the last day of this month okay?


*you stand a better chance of winning by including autumn, no herons or crows allowed!


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There wasn't really a cake ban, did you take that seriously?


Dont mess with the roolz. They are always taken deadly sursly


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

Ok first entry (setting a low bar for @potsy and @threebikesmcginty to beat), this sums up my Autumn day!


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok first entry (setting a low bar for @potsy and @threebikesmcginty to beat), this sums up my Autumn day!
> View attachment 59001


That sets the bar so low it would be impossible to limbo under it, summerdays


----------



## potsy (13 Oct 2014)

I think you'll find some of us have actually won this competition before, unlike Mcginty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok first entry (setting a low bar for @potsy and @threebikesmcginty to beat), this sums up my Autumn day!
> View attachment 59001



Cough, bike?!


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cough, bike?!


I very carefully reread the rules before posting, so had to back and take a second photo - look carefully at the chalk board!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I expect this to be the winner
> 
> View attachment 59003



Jesus, that's worse than anything pots has ever posted.


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

How come it's almost dry, I would be unable to find a patch of dry ground outside at the moment!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Oct 2014)

Looks like the competition standards have been raised already


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't tell McGinty but I took it yesterday


You took it yesterday!, in which case why were you photographing the ground in a random way?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I very carefully reread the rules before posting, so had to back and take a second photo - look carefully at the chalk board!



Ok then.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm glad I thought of it and it was all my own idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Here we go

Even the bikes are turning red and falling off trees now


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2014)

Whose bike was it Crax?


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Whose bike was it Crax?


Cheek: Mine on an outing. Told ya. knee on the mend.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Cheek: Mine on an outing. Told ya. knee on the mend.


you take your bikes on out outings?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Whose bike was it Crax?



That's him hiding in the woods after a bag-snatch.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's him hiding in the woods after a bike-snatch.


FTFY... 

or was it a bikenapping.... held hostage until it was photo'ed?


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Pah!


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Do we have a closing date for this one @djb1971 ?

If we close it now, I'll win because @summerdays shot is pants.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2014)

end of the month....


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Do we have a closing date for this one @djb1971 ?
> 
> If we close it now, I'll win because @summerdays shot is pants.


If you read his message when he set this comp you would know (so would I if I could remember, I know I've got enough time to go out and beat @Crackle's rubbish. Note he is worried and wants as short a date as possible


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

So he did! I only recalled him banning Crows and Herons which has done for Potsy.


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> So he did! I only recalled him banning Crows and Herons which has done for Potsy.


He didn't ban cats though, I'll be working on my show stopper tomorrow


----------



## djb1971 (14 Oct 2014)

don't think I'll sleep tonight now, waiting for tomorrows prize winning shots!


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> He didn't ban cats though, I'll be working on my show stopper tomorrow


I know you are a little slow Potsy but you do realise that we have moved on from the 4 word letter beginning with C?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> don't think I'll sleep tonight now, waiting for tomorrows prize winning shots!



Discard Rocky's entry, he's just showing off with his la-de-da fancy Rohloff hub.


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> That's how he thinks of autumn........cold


Well it is!!! (I turned the heating on yesterday! very low trying to pretend I haven't really succumbed!)


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I know you are a little slow Potsy but you do realise that we have moved on from the 4 word letter beginning with C?


Oh, I'm sure I'll think of summat else instead then 

Will you accept a shot of me , in the park wearing my spotty tights and looking all moody?


----------



## summerdays (14 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Oh, I'm sure I'll think of summat else instead then
> 
> Will you accept a shot of me , in the park wearing my spotty tights and looking all moody?


Well .... I don't see why not ... we could all do with a laugh on such a gloomy day


----------



## djb1971 (14 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Oh, I'm sure I'll think of summat else instead then
> 
> Will you accept a shot of me , in the park wearing my spotty tights and looking all moody?


So long as it includes a bike and brown leaf


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Yeah Potsy, we need autumn, not, or tum, from tights that don't fit.


----------



## Beebo (14 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> So long as it includes a bike and brown leaf


I'm not sure I want to see Potsy in tights with a strategically placed brown leaf!


----------



## djb1971 (14 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'm not sure I want to see Potsy in tights with a strategically placed brown leaf!


God help us, hadn't thought if that!

Can you ban entrants?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Can you ban entrants?



It's your gig. 

Put Potsy on your 'ignore' list then you'll never see his talentless daguerreotypes and have to judge how rubbish they are.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Oct 2014)

I'm beginning to think that winning this is more of a punishment than prize


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'm beginning to think that winning this is more of a punishment than prize



I wouldn't know.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I wouldn't know.



Yeah, whatever


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Ok it's stopped raining so a couple from today:


----------



## djb1971 (15 Oct 2014)

@summerdays has upped the game now. 

Bonus points for colour too!


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @summerdays has upped the game now.
> 
> Bonus points for colour too!


Oh you never said that about mine and her first shot is green, I'm claiming fix and we haven't even had the results yet!


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Oh you never said that about mine and her first shot is green, I'm claiming fix and we haven't even had the results yet!


I thought I needed to improve on the trousers hanging up to dry! Anyway the first shot has Autumn leaves on the ground and on a tree (put your glasses on - then you might be able to see)

It was still pretty dull out there - I reckon the winning shot has yet to be taken as the leaves start to colour more and more (we need a good cold night to help to bring on the colours properly).


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I thought I needed to improve on the trousers hanging up to dry! Anyway the first shot has Autumn leaves on the ground and on a tree (put your glasses on - then you might be able to see)


Autumn leaves: Yeah, like Potsy's Heron.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Autumn leaves: Yeah, like Potsy's Heron.


Don't be comparing my work of genius with that lame pic of summerday's 

Just because threebikesmcgitty couldn't see it for the work of art it was


----------



## djb1971 (15 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Oh you never said that about mine and her first shot is green, I'm claiming fix and we haven't even had the results yet!


Just looked at yours, it too is a beauty

I'm referring to the photo btw


----------



## djb1971 (15 Oct 2014)

And..................
before anyone else comments, yours is also lovely, and the one you're going to take is lovely. 


The hole is getting deeper and deeper


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2014)

Beautiful morning out there. I loved cycling this morning!






I was a bit worried @Crackle would have to put on his glasses again (picky git), so I took another:


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2014)

Any photo of a bike outside qualifies since it is autumn? Or am I missing the point?


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2014)

Today was the turn of my roadbike for an outing.

So first of all I give you a shot in the style of Summerdays, with a random leaf scattered by my bike and entitled autumn (down there by the wheel)




Then, as per Rich's suggestion, it's outside, today, so it must be autumn




In truth that grass by the wheels is dead now, brown instead of green

and finally





Next it will be the turn of my shopping bike for an outing


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

OK - my entry. I cycled passed this wall and just had to stop... It yelled at me - I was just thankful I don't have a red bike anymore, I may not have been seen! 
Anyhow I rather liked the post box!


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - my entry. I cycled passed this wall and just had to stop... It yelled at me - I was just thankful I don't have a red bike anymore, I may not have been seen!
> Anyhow I rather liked the post box!
> 
> View attachment 59288


 wow, we may have a winner already?


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> wow, we may have a winner already?


It's actually got leaves in, brown ones, lots of them. Some people could learn from that


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - my entry. I cycled passed this wall and just had to stop... It yelled at me - I was just thankful I don't have a red bike anymore, I may not have been seen!
> Anyhow I rather liked the post box!
> 
> View attachment 59288




Wonderful pic


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Wonderful pic


thank you. at least something is going right today....
When I got home I decided to put the jelly babies in the washing machine and tried to eat the washing tablet ... it didn't take long to work out where I was going wrong - I got up this morning, that should have been the clue...


----------



## djb1971 (17 Oct 2014)

After being shot down, and accused of favouritism for approving of pics the other day, all the above arent bad

Well done, keep 'em coming


You can interpret autumn however you like, use your artist abilities


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> wow, we may have a winner already?


I bloody well told you lot before, that posting a quality photo isn't necessary to win - won't you think of the children ...

...(and Potsy and 3BM)


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2014)

Anyway - here's some autumnal rust


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> So first of all I give you a shot in the style of Summerdays, with a random leaf scattered by my bike and entitled autumn (down there by the wheel)


That is stooping low!!! That leaf has probably sat on your drive all summer! 

Anyway having seen @SatNavSaysStraightOn I think we need to up our game even more and you haven't got a hope with DEAD LEAF photo! (I'm jealous of how nice a photo it is! I love the composition and colours )


----------



## Beebo (17 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Anyway - here's some autumnal rust
> 
> View attachment 59306


it's OKish, but you need to photoshop a post box in somewhere.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (20 Oct 2014)

Thought we'd have a good couple of weeks for this, watching the leaves turn. Think you'd all better get snapping

They might all be gone by the end if tomorrow if the gales actually happen


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

so no pictures of autumn gales bringing trees down then or wading through flood water, road closed signs etc? thought tomorrow's commute could bring some interesting photos...


----------



## djb1971 (20 Oct 2014)

Don't think most will risk going out..........wimps


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Don't think most will risk going out..........wimps


don't get any choice tomorrow. Tuesday is college day, sadly my route is prone to flooding, road closures, and fallen trees... been there, done that before... plenty of time to be allowed and full waterproofs, plus the ability to carry your bike over an assault course is essential because the only alternative is a NSL dual carriage way called the A556 (Manchester - Chester road for those not knowing...)


----------



## djb1971 (20 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't get any choice tomorrow. Tuesday is college day, sadly my route is prone to flooding, road closures, and fallen trees... been there, done that before... plenty of time to be allowed and full waterproofs, plus the ability to carry your bike over an assault course is essential because the only alternative is a NSL dual carriage way called the A556 (Manchester - Chester road for those not knowing...)




Should be a fun morning!

Be safe


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Should be a fun morning!
> 
> Be safe


I will take the camera, just in case...


----------



## djb1971 (20 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I will take the camera, just in case...



Commitment.

Ever the pro


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2014)

So far the leaves seem to being blown off before any spectacular colour is developing, mostly a few buttery yellows, not really any reds yet!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> So far the leaves seem to being blown off before any spectacular colour is developing, mostly a few buttery yellows, not really any reds yet!


You do realise, you've just used everyone's excuse. 

Wonder what they'll come up with now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> So far the leaves seem to being blown off before any spectacular colour is developing, mostly a few buttery yellows, not really any reds yet!


was mine not red enough? knew I should have tried for a red bike in it...


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> was mine not red enough? knew I should have tried for a red bike in it...


Same as the red I found, Virginia Creeper, that's the only red leaves I've seen, my maples are just beginning to get a reddish tinge.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Oct 2014)

Here's a first attempt from me before the gales arrive:






Taken this morning en route to work.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Here's a first attempt from me before the gales arrive:
> 
> View attachment 59589
> 
> ...



Total gridlock!


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2014)

I give you Autumn:
Summer's over, the band have packed up and gone.
The hanging baskets lie withered and neglected
as the last few rays of weak milky sunlight fall on the golden leaves.
The year quietly slips away.


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2014)

Just been for a walk at lunch to look at the Tower of London poppies. Rememberance is a bit autumnal isnt it?
The best I could do was a picture with my cycle cap.


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> Just been for a walk at lunch to look at the Tower of London poppies. Rememberance is a bit autumnal isnt it?
> The best I could do was a picture with my cycle cap.
> View attachment 59700


I know I'm a bit dim but I've only just clocked where Hexleybeef is! I assumed Hexley was somewhere t'up norf
Reminds me of the time a bloke told me he was from Fort Neath and I wondered for a while why he didn't have a Welsh accent!


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2014)

Ok, this lunch time in the drizzle somewhere near Sale


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I know I'm a bit dim but I've only just clocked where Hexleybeef is! I assumed Hexley was somewhere t'up norf
> Reminds me of the time a bloke told me he was from Fort Neath and I wondered for a while why he didn't have a Welsh accent!


My brother in law used to rent in Fort Neath, he then moved up market to St. Reatham, on the High Street, just opposite the ice rink.


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2014)

Or another just across the river


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2014)

Up to the allotment


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2014)

In the local woods..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

Potsy's hoping to win by flooding the competition with entries, he's on an average 73:1 ratio with everyone else now.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Potsy's hoping to win by flooding the competition with entries, he's on an average 73:1 ratio with everyone else now.


I think you'll find it's @summerdays that is flooding the tinternet with entries, obviously thinks quantity over quality will win


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3342534, member: 9609"]the pictures are getting so ambiguous now I can't work out what the connection is, some of the pictures I cant see anything beginning with C let alone have 4 letters.[/QUOTE]
Cat(t) and some leaves


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Cat(t) and some leaves



We've got one like that, young Syd, she'll be 21 next year. She was called Sid, after Sid Viscous, until we found out she was a girl.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Cat(t) and some leaves


No selfies.


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find it's @summerdays that is flooding the tinternet with entries, obviously thinks quantity over quality will win


Does that mean I can't enter another one that I took today?

So far I'm not convinced I've produced a photo to beat the others (you're not one of the ones I'm trying to beat so you can rest easy just keep on producing your crow ones, it helps to make mine look better), so I just keep on posting them as I find them, but I always seem to be cycling on dullish days and you need a bit of sun to make the autumn colours sing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does that mean I can't enter another one that I took today?
> 
> So far I'm not convinced I've produced a photo to beat the others (you're not one of the ones I'm trying to beat so you can rest easy just keep on producing your crow ones, it helps to make mine look better), so I just keep on posting them as I find them, but I always seem to be cycling on dullish days and *you need a bit of sun to make the autumn colours sing*.


not always... red/oranges come out so much more saturated with a touch of rain in the air, or even in duller conditions...
please feel fee to post more... I love looking at what others come up with and given I am sitting indoors all day to day (studying and cooking) it will do me good to see what else people are doing...

Oh and I am also picking pictures for this year's landscape calendar to inflict on family and friends!


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does that mean I can't enter another one that I took today?


Go for it, I've not mentioned a limit

Btw, cats aren't bikes or autumnal. I've got to sift through this lot when you've finished


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> it would save you lots of time (that you'd never get back)


Not just me thinking this then

I still think winning is punishment, you'd all better be careful


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I still think winning is punishment,


I think there are a few people on this thread that deserve to be punished


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> I think there are a few people on this thread that deserve to be punished


That's the most truthful, and sensible! comment on this entire thread. You don't win a prize for it, it'll just end in tears


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I presume you are talking about Coffeejo again.......


I'm not even liking that post, too scared to!


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2014)

Here you go @potsy yet another one for you


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2014)

When does this comp finish?
It'll be bleedin' winter soon!


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

Last day of this month, it's only a couple of weeks (feels mmuuuuccccchhhhhh longer though). Just thought two weeks would give you all chance to catch the glorious autumn colours, or not. 

I can end it this weekend, on Sunday if you all like.


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2014)

I'm not ready for it to be winter, though if you look closely at my pannier the large object sticking out the top is my new winter boots, I purchased today!

Tree are still quite green around here!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

Full hijab rocky, suits you.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Tree are still quite green around here!




Just one?


All of the leaves have blown off the trees here! They've massed into a pile on my drive!!


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Last day of this month, it's only a couple of weeks (feels mmuuuuccccchhhhhh longer though). Just thought two weeks would give you all chance to catch the glorious autumn colours, or not.
> 
> I can end it this weekend, on Sunday if you all like.


Your the boss djb!
I'm just being cantankerous


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Full hijab rocky, suits you.


That's not rocky, nowhere near enough wrinkles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I can end it this weekend, on Sunday if you all like.



Nooooo... I need more time  you can't rush art...



summerdays said:


> Tree are still quite green around here!



loads of green leaves around here - though one or two of them are now horizontal rather than vertical...


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Just one?
> 
> 
> All of the leaves have blown off the trees here! They've massed into a pile on my drive!!



No still lots of leaves stuck on the trees so on the windy day this week my middle child had to abandon a classroom leaving all belongs after a tree fell right next to up it and another one was making alarming noises. A teacher went in to get bags and phones afterwards.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Your the boss djb!


I like the sound of that. 
It's nice to pretend to have some form of authority. 

NOW GET SNAPPING, YOU BUNCH OF REPROBATES


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nooooo... I need more time  you can't rush art...


Fine, last day of the month it is

Rules is rules innit.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fine, last day of the month it is
> 
> Rules is rules innit.


Bloody megalomaniac


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

Enough time for potsy to get another 40 or 50 bike 'n' leaves snaps in, yawn.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2014)

One from the evening commute today:






I'd like to offer some vivid colours, but as has already been mentioned, a lot of the trees are still quite green.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Oct 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One from the evening commute today:
> View attachment 59788
> 
> 
> I'd like to offer some vivid colours, but as has already been mentioned, a lot of the trees are still quite green.


Plenty on the floor Phil, it's a pass


Small print: this post in no way whatsoever shows favoritism towards any photo winning the competition. If you don't like what I typed, tough titties!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Oct 2014)

A nice acer going a beautiful shade of orange thru to deep red


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2014)

Slightly better autumn colours on the building on this one :


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

Yesterday.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 59971


Very artistic


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Very artistic


Why thank you, kind sir.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We have a winner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly boy


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I really did like it, Jo


I thought it was similar in style to the one you took by accident


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2014)

Here's one I snapped this morning on my camera phone


----------



## summerdays (26 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Here's one I snapped this morning on my camera phone


Nice photo, complete with INVISIBLE bike!


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Nice photo, complete with INVISIBLE bike!


Look, can I help it if the person I stole it from isn't a cyclist?


----------



## djb1971 (26 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Look, can I help it if the person I stole it from isn't a cyclist?


10/10 for the effort of stealing a good photo


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

Potsy should be banned from competing for his disgusting cheating, 5 years I rec.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

Potsy Armstrong.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Potsy Armstrong.


I think @Shaun should change his username to this for a month for being a very naughty boy.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Potsy Armstrong.


Not the first time I've been likened to Lance


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Not the first time I've been likened to Lance



Nasty, manipulative, egotistical, controlling, drug addled...


----------



## djb1971 (26 Oct 2014)

Will you pair just get a room and get it over with


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2014)

I've said it before but Jo should be banned from this thread for posting proper good pix and making me and 3BM and Potsy look like twats


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I've said it before but Jo should be banned from this thread for posting proper good pix and making me and 3BM and Potsy look like twats


3BM doesn't need any help from Jo to look a twat


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> 3BM doesn't need any help from Jo to look a twat



It's not very nice to insult people on a public forum you complete and utter git.


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2014)

I have said it before but Potsy is not a complete git, parts of him are missing.


----------



## Spinney (26 Oct 2014)

There are some great photos on this thread (and there are some others as well), but the 'polite discussions' have me in stitches...


----------



## djb1971 (26 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> So have I won?



Did you post a pic


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> So have I won?


It's the taking part that counts not the beating Mcginty to a pulp winning 

Went out today on the bike but there was no sign of Autumn around here, and I forgot my camera


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> It's the taking part that counts not the beating Mcginty to a pulp winning
> 
> Went out today on the bike but there was no sign of Autumn around here, and I forgot my camera



Just pinch one off of the internet. Here's potsy on his commute this morning...







Obviously he's photoshopped about 4 stone off.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

well we've got this week left folks.
Get those entries in. 

The overall winner will be announced this weekend, they'll recieve the grand prize of sweet f.a.*

I saw a lovely view of autumn colour today, almost entered a pic just to start another argument on here
But the realised I'd have to sort it out, so didn't bother




*Cash equivalent £0.00


----------



## Mattonsea (27 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 59971


The wheel rim is to clean to be Jo's , soz


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

That does sum up the past few days

Good telly viewing choice too.


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 60105
> 
> My best so far.


Doesn't the telly melt when you chuck another log on the fire?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Doesn't the telly melt when you chuck another log on the fire?



I like how he warms his bottles in front of the fire, bless. 

@User14044 Your shoe(s) are too clean. Is that from sitting in front of the telly


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> My best so far.


Laces are slack


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> As you can see from my avatar.....most of my time, I'm just resting. So no reason to get my shoes dirty



Yes but it looks the part 

What's that above your TV? Looks like a chameleon/dinosaur thingy. 
Tried to look at your growing library too but can only see the dictionary and atlas. 

Christ, I'm turning into my wife. I'll be watching through the keyhole next


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Yes but it looks the part
> 
> What's that above your TV? Looks like a chameleon/dinosaur thingy.
> Tried to look at your growing library too but can only see the dictionary and atlas.
> ...



As far as I can make out, the bookshelves are mainly filled with old Whizzer and Chips annuals.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As far as I can make out, the bookshelves are mainly filled with old Whizzer and Chips annuals.


At least they aren't Jackie annuals


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, it's a stuffed chameleon



I'll sleep better now I know what it is. Did he get hold of any pygmys too?


Why does my iPad spell pygmies, pygmys?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> No, sadly


They'd look good either side of the telly, be nice to have the full set


----------



## coffeejo (28 Oct 2014)

Mattonsea said:


> The wheel rim is to clean to be Jo's , soz


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Oct 2014)

Not cycling related but I thought it was a good photo so decided to post it here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice picture, Keith
> 
> Much better than anything from McGinty.


Isn't that "damning with faint praise"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice picture, Keith
> 
> Much better than anything from McGinty.



Hark at you Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2014)

Has anyone posted a photo in the last 2 pages - apart from Oatesy's irrelevant nonsense?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Has anyone posted a photo in the last 2 pages - apart from Oatesy's irrelevant nonsense?


That's a good point. 

4 days left including this one. Don't give me the 'the trees are still green' excuse, autumn isn't just about trees. 

Get out and snapping, I gave you all enough time you layabouts!



I love being in charge.


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I gave you all enough time


Too much, as I said before

Now all the naughty kids are flicking ink pellets at each other at the back of the class


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Too much, as I said before
> 
> Now all the naughty kids are flicking ink pellets at each other at the back of the class




 

I think there should be temporary moderator powers when running this


----------



## Spinney (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I think there should be temporary moderator powers when running this



Just put in your requests, oh mighty judge! 

(And I'll expect special consideration if I ever get round to submitting an entry!)


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> Just put in your requests, oh mighty judge!
> 
> (And I'll expect special consideration if I ever get round to submitting an entry!)




Thanks for the offer but I'm back to being a private* from midnight on Friday. Would've like the powers for three weeks though. Mind you, the competition would look silly with everyone banned except four of us


Btw, you've had 3 weeks to take a photo, even you have no excuse

*no rude jokes, I know you lot!


----------



## Spinney (28 Oct 2014)

I was in Malta for one week of that - hardly any trees, no signs of autumn and no bike with me!

(And the goldfish ate my homework!)


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm back to being a private* from midnight on Friday. Would've like the powers for three weeks though. Mind you, the competition would look silly with everyone banned except four of us
> 
> 
> Btw, you've had 3 weeks to take a photo, even you have no excuse
> ...



I think I met your superior officer, Major Whoohar, and his comrade Major Thinck.


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Too much, as I said before
> 
> Now all the naughty kids are flicking ink pellets at each other at the back of the class


That includes you, you know!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

have to go out on the bike now... but this mornings endeavours...













Just so that there are some pictures on these pages


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn - What is the name of the tree or shrub that has those lovely leaves?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Oct 2014)

Wol - the bottom one looks strawberry-ish


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Speicher said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - What is the name of the tree or shrub that has those lovely leaves?





hopless500 said:


> Wol - the bottom one looks strawberry-ish



The bottom one is indeed a strawberry plant usefully growing on a container 

The top one is probably a single leaf segment off the Virginia creeper that tries to grow up our house but I can double check when I get home


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> have to go out on the bike now... but this mornings endeavours...
> 
> 
> View attachment 60148
> ...


@summerdays needs to take note about how to spread random leaves for pictures.


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2014)

Just popped down to the shop via the park and these 2 jumped out at me!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2014)

Lovely pics TGM, shame it's not a real bike though...


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lovely pics TGM, shame it's not a real bike though...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

@thegreenman @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Thanks for bringing the sanity back to the thread. 


Even if it lasts for a couple of minutes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @thegreenman @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> Thanks for bringing the sanity back to the thread.
> 
> ...


I think that is probably the first (and only time) that sanity and I have been associated... 
Can I  now please?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> @summerdays needs to take note about how to spread random leaves for pictures.


they are still attached... they were actually growing that way! 
you didn't think I had picked them did you? 
that would be ....


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

Lots of lovely photos today but I was out for a walk with my nieces!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

time to batten down the hatches... there be water on the way...








a light or two to round off the day...

Sorry I have been accused of sanity, I needed to restore some balance...


----------



## Fubar (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> have to go out on the bike now... but this mornings endeavours...
> 
> 
> View attachment 60148
> ...



Can't help but admire your shiny chain  - it's either new or VERY well buffed! Your teeth are starting to wear though...


----------



## Fubar (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> time to batten down the hatches... there be water on the way...
> 
> View attachment 60172
> 
> ...



We had that this morning, rivers running down the streets of Edinburgh - still plenty cycle commuters out though. Nice and dry now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> Can't help but admire your shiny chain  - it's either new or VERY well buffed! Your teeth are starting to wear though...


the pour thing has done 5,000km on that chain (since Easter when it was brand new)... and chainset... I need to replace the chain soon. it has made it to 0.75% and lasted longer than my wheel bearings and a gear cable


----------



## Fubar (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> time to batten down the hatches... there be water on the way...
> 
> View attachment 60172
> 
> ...



I wouldn't fancy being in Wales when that bike lands...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> We had that this morning, rivers running down the streets of Edinburgh - still plenty cycle commuters out though. Nice and dry now.


I took one look at the forecast and decided that the day's outdoor stuff would be better off done this morning, the indoor stuff this afternoon....


----------



## Fubar (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the pour thing has done 5,000km on that chain (since Easter when it was brand new)... and chainset... I need to replace the chain soon. it has made it to 0.75% and lasted longer than my wheel bearings and a gear cable



You are obviously a regular Mickler.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> time to batten down the hatches... there be water on the way...
> 
> View attachment 60172
> 
> ...



Another picture stolen from the internet! The standards in this contest really are slipping.


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Another picture stolen from the internet! *The standards in this contest really are slipping*.



Really? You're not mixing it up with Your ride today are you. I thought we'd slipped. The only up is from the bounce at the bottom.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Fubar said:


> You are obviously a regular Mickler.


decided that I wanted my chains to last longer than 2,000km when they cost rather a lot more than £4.29 which is what they were on the only road bike and on my tourer... just finished a bottle of dry wax, now trying out a ceramic wax lube (for the chain...) but that is a re-apply after ever journey (for both of them) and if I don't the poor bike complains very loudly... hoping a new chain will see me through winter and then probably have to replace everything come the spring... £££ just tooo much mileage, wears things out too quickly and with the state of the lane I live down... (Yuck...) already playing dodge with the muck and having to wash the bike after each and every even mildly damp ride... got away with this mornings, but will have re-lube chain tomorrow before I am back on the commute on Thursday and Friday..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Another picture stolen from the internet! The standards in this contest really are slipping.


I photo'ed it... and it is autumnal... oranges and reds, and clearly shows an autumn storm coming... and there is a bike (I photoshopped in afterwards..)...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

@User14044 

This is how dirty your shoes should look. The only downside, you have to take your boots off and all clothing by the back door. God help my neighbours if they look over the fence!


----------



## Spinney (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @User14044
> 
> This is how dirty your shoes should look. The only downside, you have to take your boots off and all clothing by the back door. God help my neighbours if they look over the fence!


If you think that's dirty, try walking across Cotswold fields in the winter. If you aren't at least a couple of inches taller at the end of the walk (due to sticky mud coating your soles) then you haven't done a proper walk!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @User14044
> 
> This is how dirty your shoes should look. The only downside, you have to take your boots off and all clothing by the back door. God help my neighbours if they look over the fence!


they are way too clean. you can still see tread and remnants of colour... 

Darn - beaten to it... now where is that mod tool where I can promote and demote the order of messages...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> If you think that's dirty, try walking across Cotswold fields in the winter. If you aren't at least a couple of inches taller at the end of the walk (due to sticky mud coating your soles) then you haven't done a proper walk!


That's from the bike not walking. They've had a wash off too, in about two feet of water!


----------



## Spinney (28 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> they are way too clean. you can still see tread and remnants of colour...
> 
> Darn - beaten to it... now where is that mod tool where I can promote and demote the order of messages...


Oy, you leave my posts alone!!!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> Oy, you leave my posts alone!!!


Don't you pair start as well!

It's bad enough with the kids arguing


Boy will I suffer next week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> Oy, you leave my posts alone!!!


goes off to re-watch a certain video....


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

Anyway @Spinney, your bike shoes must be like new!

Don't think they've been out yet, no pictures to prove it


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

Ok went out for a short ride and I have the following, I accidentally removed a bit of tree with the second photo.


----------



## Spinney (28 Oct 2014)

At least your spot-the-bike effort in your last shot is better than those 'spot the bird' shots that someone kept posting a couple of challenges ago!


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> At least your spot-the-bike effort in your last shot is better than those 'spot the bird' shots that someone kept posting a couple of challenges ago!


You mean it is actually a bike!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

I won't have anyone knocking @summerdays

It's those pics and the pics posted on every page keeping it going. Everyone else is just waffling rubbish, me included


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok went out for a short ride and I have the following, I accidentally removed a bit of tree with the second photo.
> View attachment 60179
> View attachment 60180
> View attachment 60181


I like the way you've thoughtfully composed that 2nd one in the box junction on the road.


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2014)

I can't find anything good to take a picture of. It has crossed my mind to get some pictures of scared trick-or-treaters but I haven't figured out how to terrify them and get a bike in the shot, and how not to get killed by angry mothers for doing it. Still trying to figure it all out though.


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> I like the way you've thoughtfully composed that 2nd one in the box junction on the road.


Zig zags outside a school, and it wasn't so much composed as I was a little surprised when the twig came with the bike when I lifted it after taking the photo.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Zig zags outside a school





RWright said:


> I can't find anything good to take a picture of. It has crossed my mind to get some pictures of scared trick-or-treaters



Whilst holding a bag of sweeties should do the trick.

You may not be able to post the pic for a while though

Edit: this post needed editing but I gave up trying to use the quick quote reply thingy on my ipad. It went pear shaped, fast!


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok went out for a short ride and I have the following, I accidentally removed a bit of tree with the second photo.



Where exactly did you get the inspiration for the last one from?


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2014)

I've been waiting for that one to start to change colour and it finally has, now you post that photo perhaps that's my inspiration -the whinging mob on here that mock my photos whiLst failing to produce any themselves!


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2014)

Remembered the camera today and took these two contenders for McGinty's wooden spoon


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2014)

Or from a slightly different angle


----------



## djb1971 (29 Oct 2014)

Nice leafy autumn lane


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2014)

It would be a soggy lane down here (M4 near Reading I think but dull, damp and gloomy). But I'm impressed, a bike and Autumnal!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> the whinging mob on here that mock my photos whiLst failing to produce any themselves!



I like to think of us as more baying rabble than whinging mob.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

Is that a Heron?


----------



## djb1971 (29 Oct 2014)

I think its a crow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is that a Heron?
> 
> View attachment 60264


nope, it's a red arrow  Considered to be quite a rare species nowadays and on the RSPB's Red List


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is that a Heron?


No, I did see some a bit later on the canal though


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> No, I did see some a bit later on the canal though
> 
> View attachment 60265


Oh yeah


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> No, I did see some a bit later on the canal though
> 
> View attachment 60265



What's the collective noun for potsy's 'herons'? A twatmus of herons, a gimp of herons...


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2014)

An inaccuracy of herons, a fib of herons, a delusion of herons (some of those terms may apply more to @potsy than to herons)


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's the collective noun for potsy's 'herons'? A twatmus of herons, a gimp of herons...





summerdays said:


> An inaccuracy of herons, a fib of herons, a delusion of herons (some of those terms may apply more to @potsy than to herons)


Facepalm?


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2014)

...a herd of ducks?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

bike parts...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

The bike wasn't too clean today, so I tried hiding it...

Hiding here didn't work...






so I tried here as well which seemed to work a touch better!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2014)

Saw this today, isn't it a lovely colour despite shïte phone camera? No bike but there's probably a pillock of herons in those trees.


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Saw this today, isn't it a lovely colour despite shïte phone camera? No bike but there's probably a pillock of herons in those trees.
> 
> View attachment 60374


In your defence, 3BM, I think you'll find that the tree is a (r)acer


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

Last chance today, get your entries in if you fancy a couple of weeks of being in charge of the circus!

The winner be will be announced tomorrow


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Last chance today, get your entries in if you fancy a couple of weeks of being in charge of the circus!
> 
> The winner be will be announced tomorrow


What time's the deadline? 23:59? Or before you wake up tomorrow?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> What time's the deadline? 23:59? Or before you wake up tomorrow?


Depends who's sneaked the last minutes entries in


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Depends who's sneaked the last minutes entries in


There might be sunshine, autumnal scenery and my camera today...


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> There might be sunshine, autumnal scenery and my camera today...


You may get two of those


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You may get two of those


Is it not sunny* in Far Far Away Land? 

*these days, I count non-raining as sunny. It's the only way to cope with the thought of another sodden winter in the Land of the Summer People where we like to build roads and houses on flood plains and then wonder why it floods....


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Is it not sunny* in Far Far Away Land?
> 
> *these days, I count non-raining as sunny. It's the only way to cope with the thought of another sodden winter in the Land of the Summer People where we like to build roads and houses on flood plains and then wonder why it floods....


It's sunny here today, I can't decide what to wear!! I've over dressed the last few days.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2014)

It was sunny. Now it's not. But it's still dry. I shall ride my Orbea sans the front mudguard and try to avoid the dairy farms... Didn't work so well last week.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Is it not sunny* in Far Far Away Land?



It's grey, windy, dull and generally crap. On the plus side, it's mild for _almost_ November. The weather forecast on the radio has just said, mixed*. I think they meant to say mixed crap weather. 

Far far away land, isn't far enough away today!

*the lazy forecast when they either a. look out of the window or b. haven't got a clue what's coming.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Just don't let Potsy or McGinty post anymore. I think we should be able to kid them that October only has 30 days so the competition is now closed.



I only posted one, well one plus the cool one of the bike wot I drawd, and that one of the (r)acer © @rich p.


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> As it happens, I really like that drawd bike.



Is that the one that would draw the most likes?


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Just don't let Potsy or McGinty post anymore. I think we should be able to kid them that October only has 30 days so the competition is now closed.


It's OK I have it on good authority that my the winning pic has already been posted


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> It's OK I have it on good authority that my the winning pic has already been posted


Who did you post it too, 'cause we haven't got it?


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Who did you post it too, 'cause we haven't got it?


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Oct 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

Entries close at midnight folks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2014)

My final entry... something a little different. Got to keep the judge busy! 






1 of the 3 species is edible!


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> 1 of the 3 species is edible!



The others are what everybody else has been eating


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

I would instantly disqualify satnavs latest entry for containing those vile objects


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> I would instantly disqualify satnavs latest entry for containing those vile objects



Yeah, bikes suck


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2014)

One last effort from me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Oct 2014)

C'mon djb, wrap this shït up, I don't think we can take much more, it'll be potsy the **** with another lame effort soon, god spare us.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> C'mon djb, wrap this shït up, I don't think we can take much more, it'll be potsy the **** with another lame effort soon, god spare us.


I've had to put up with it for 3 weeks so you can suffer another few hours!

Behave or you'll win


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> One last effort from me.
> 
> View attachment 60485


Did your bike fall over?


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2014)

I've been out visiting my eldest at Uni today, and just catching up on various threads and I have to say that I'm ashamed of two of you!

First we have @SatNavSaysStraightOn saying things like:


> Are you playing that in the photo challenge comp... Bike and autumn must be taken in October ( this year) and comp closes tonight... There is a definite need for some quality images to be entered into the comp!


that implies that we haven't any quality!

And then @potsy says:


> I might nick that for this months cycle photo challenge @@summerdays


 cheat!

I've been taking it very seriously and I have both of you are not treating this competition with the full brevity it deserves!

I think both of you should have to withdraw your entries from this months comp (well Potsy doesn't have to, but I would have more chance with SNSSO out of the comp


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I've been out visiting my eldest at Uni today, and just catching up on various threads and I have to say that I'm ashamed of two of you!
> 
> First we have @SatNavSaysStraightOn saying things like:
> that implies that we haven't any quality!
> ...


God.......


I love it when you get controlling and forceful.....


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2014)

Does that mean you've disqualified them


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> Does that mean you've disqualified them


I'm not at liberty to say


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Could you get McGinty and Rich P and Jo to withdraw as well?


Well it would help my chances but I cNt think of a reason (well would a reason that the photographer was 3BM be good enough?), I think I'll have to take my chances.

I think @djb1971 will have a hard job sifting through the dross  err superb entries this challenge!


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

If you turn on bbc 2 now, autumnwatch are showing a few pics of what our competition should've looked like


----------



## summerdays (31 Oct 2014)

I didn't see any bikes in theirs so ours are better!


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I didn't see any bikes in theirs so ours are better!


A fair few of ours haven't got bikes in either, just sayin'


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

Last effort from me, think it was taken recently


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Last effort from me, I think it was taken relatively recently
> 
> View attachment 60487


It was you who had the 21.5 degree record today then!

Edit today was 24 degrees!!!


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Last effort from me, I think it was taken relatively recently
> 
> View attachment 60487


Potential winner, but unfortunately there isn't a bike


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Potential winner, but unfortunately there isn't a bike


@threebikesmcginty to the drawd rescue


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

At least I had the sense to pick one of my old shots that actually included a bike


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is it over yet?


Haven't you got anymore entries?


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Haven't you got anymore entries?


There's one down the side of the house


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> There's one down the side of the house


Stick a leaf and a bike down it, may be a winner


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Last effort from me, think it was taken recently
> 
> View attachment 60486



You live near Derwentwater then?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Oct 2014)

Righty then...... 

I've pmd my secure PayPal address to all entrants. The money must be paid via GIFT ONLY. All monies must be in my account by 23:59:59. 

The biggest cheapskate ( the one who pays the least for the thickies here) will be the winner. 


After the looonnnnggggeeessssttttt 3 weeks of my life, I'd advise a large payment. 

Happy bidding


----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2014)

Speicher said:


> You live near Derwentwater then?


Chorlton Water Park actually 


back in February


----------



## Spinney (31 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Last effort from me, think it was taken recently


Last winter being 'recent' ?


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2014)

A little early for trick-or-treaters so I took a quick spin and got this one. I don't know if there is a prize for grimiest bike but my bike might be a contender.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

RWright said:


> A little early for trick-or-treaters so I took a quick spin and got this one. I don't know if there is a prize for grimiest bike but my bike might be a contender.


You've not seen mine


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

Is @djb1971 awake yet?


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

I went to bed early last night so I could handle this.

My wife and I  The adjudicating panel have deliberated for minutes over who the winner should be. After a drawn out debate over a cup of coffee, here are the results. 

Firstly, a special mention has to go to @rich p for finding the smallest autumn tree ever, either that or his bike is massive. 
Secondly, if it wasn't for @summerdays every page on this thread would be full of mindless chit chat, great photos. 
Thirdly, @potsy , don't let people knock your pics, the bike on the autumn track was a contender. 

And finally (thank God did you say)
The first loser is @SatNavSaysStraightOn you would've won, the red leaves and red VR post box was fantastic. It was winning all through the comp, until yesterday. You ask someone to join the competition 

*THE WINNER IS*
@Spokesmann 

Your leafy road shot captured an autumn ride perfectly. 

Rather surprisingly you stuck to the rules too

Congratulations, it's now over to you be tortured to choose a subject and closing date


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

Thanks for entering everyone,

Just remember, it's the taking part that counts, not the winning*








See my sig!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I enjoyed the competition.



So did I, it was only two weeks though not three. It just felt longer, ooeeerrr. 

Lots of nice photos (and shoes) to look at


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, Spokesmann has sent me a PM and he says that this month's competition will be random shots of the ground. The better ones are likely to have a foot included.


You're _hop(p)ing_ that's the comp, then you'll _stand_ a chance of beating @potsy


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Nov 2014)

Surprised I won this, I didn't know anything about it until yesterday when I took the images...

Anyway first of all, what is the general accepted time for members to get their photographic masterpieces together?

I'll think of a subject as soon as possible.

Thanks for voting for me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> <snip>And finally (thank God did you say)
> The first loser is @SatNavSaysStraightOn you would've won, the red leaves and red VR post box was fantastic. It was winning all through the comp, until yesterday. You ask someone to join the competition
> *THE WINNER IS*
> @Spokesmann
> ...



Phew....  I was worried there for a moment... 

I'm not sure I could put up with the torture of 4 weeks or more of judging and not being able to get out a take photos...  November and December are usually my best months! 

@Spokesmann congrats and well done, and thank you for saving me*... it is much appreciated**. 




*I will wire transfer that money as soon as I can... 
**You may feel differently in a few weeks time, so please promise me now, you will not hold it against me.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Surprised I won this, I didn't know anything about it until yesterday when I took the images...
> 
> Anyway first of all, what is the general accepted time for members to get their photographic masterpieces together?
> 
> ...


I did it for two weeks, seems like two months though

You are now in charge, it's up to you!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Phew....  I was worried there for a moment...


We've got a new victim now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

@Spinney did a good list of what has been done recently (well may be 6 months ago)....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> We've got a new victim now


thank you... how many jelly babies do I owe you?


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you... how many jelly babies do I owe you?


I'll take payment as haribo or the cash equivalent please


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'll take payment as haribo or the cash equivalent please


no haribo here, sorry - they contain gelatine... jelly babies on the other hand.... but there may be a wiggle order soon...


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Nov 2014)

Im presuming the judges decision is final?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Im presuming the judges decision is final?




oh yes.... no doubt about that one...


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Im presuming the judges decision is final?


Look, you're the next judge, take it like a man!


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Nov 2014)

Oh I will!

I'll warn you I have high standards as I work as a professional designer/photographer...

Right since this is November I would like to see cycle images related to the subject of remembrance since its November, this is a subject close to my heart. So poppy/war memorial/armed forces etc themed images for example. Lets give it 2 weeks from today.

Hope thats is OK!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

At least that blustering manc oaf patsy didn't win.

This time let's keep it on topic, like I always do - too many pages of buffoonery not enough pics (except potsy who flooded the thing with his shíte).


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> I'll warn you I have high standards as I work as a professional designer/photographer...


I've unleashed a monster! You'll all wish I was back judging!



threebikesmcginty said:


> too many pages of buffoonery not enough pics (except potsy who flooded the thing with his shíte).


He's got competition now I can enter pics this time


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> You won't win


Is that supposed to upset me


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> OK let me rephrase that.......I won't win.


You lucky bugger


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

Well done @Spokesmann!

You might like to clarify for the likes of @User14044 if you expect the photos to be related to cycling. Bless him, he gets a bit overexcited about these sorts of things and tends to just take photos of some old man that keeps following him about.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Right since this is November I would like to see *cycle images* related to the subject of remembrance since its November, this is a subject close to my heart. So poppy/war memorial/armed forces etc themed images for example. Lets give it 2 weeks from today.





coffeejo said:


> You might like to clarify for the likes of @Rockymountain if you expect the photos to _be_* related to cycling*. Bless him, he gets a bit overexcited about these sorts of things and tends to just take photos of some old man that keeps following him about.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2014)

Like this one I took this morning whilst out shopping?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


>


Hmm, I must have been channelling rocky when I typed that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Like this one I took this morning whilst out shopping?


that has to be one of @summerdays surely with a basket like that?



<runs away to hide... actually drives away to collect n+1>


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that has to be one of @summerdays surely with a basket like that?
> 
> 
> 
> <runs away to hide... actually drives away to collect n+1>


I don't have a basket (though my eldest does on her Dutch style bike), I'll have you know that I'm a hardened commuter, that likes to believe I've going fast as I pootle along!

I'm frequently proved wrong when I get passed by teenagers disappearing into the distance

Beside I wouldn't pass off anyone else's work as my own, we all know who that is


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2014)

Ok to set the ball rolling but they were taken last night, so not eligible, outside Cardiff main station:


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok to set the ball rolling but they were taken last night, so not eligible, outside Cardiff main station:
> 
> View attachment 60545
> View attachment 60546


I reckon that's just put you in 2nd place


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2014)

I reckon it puts me in first! Taken yesterday (so closer to the qualifying dates), and taken by ME (x2) Which is the smug smiley face?

And I've planned what I might do to take one that actually qualifies properly, but as it stands mine is the best!


----------



## Spinney (1 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I reckon it puts me in first! Taken yesterday (so closer to the qualifying dates), and taken by ME (x2) Which is the smug smiley face?
> 
> And I've planned what I might do to take one that actually qualifies properly, but as it stands mine is the best!


You forgot to add 'ner ner nyee ner ner'


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

I think these city folk may have an unfair advantage here!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think these city folk may have an unfair advantage here!


Every village and small town around here has a war memorial and Remembrance Sunday will fall before the end of the competition...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Every village and small town around here has a war memorial and Remembrance Sunday will fall before the end of the competition...


I actually haven't found one in the closest thing I have to a village here. I have a postal village and a postal town... However, I have been having some out of the box thoughts on the matter which I may have to work on... but n+1 has just arrived and there is a touch of work to do for my OH.... (he's unwell, so pedals, lights, water bottle cages, spoke reflectors, and various other bits and pieces including pannier rack, and saddle bag attachment all need moving over...) (and if you think that list is long, you should wait to see what needs doing to the old bike before I can sell it!)


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok to set the ball rolling but they were taken last night, so not eligible, outside Cardiff main station:
> 
> View attachment 60545
> View attachment 60546



I can just about see some cycles in the first image if I squint...


----------



## djb1971 (1 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> I can just about see some cycles in the first image if I squint...


With that sort of attitude.......










You'll do well with the rabble


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Nov 2014)

Keep them entries rolling in....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Nov 2014)

trying not to peak too soon!


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2014)

What's the subject again?


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> What's the subject again?


Crows - the black sort or the grey ones that stand in rivers fishing.

(Well it's not like he is going to win is it)


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Random photos of feet and the ground...............


Have I won?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> If I was the judge.......................yes


Those feet don't look very random to me


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2014)

You have a collection of feet photos, now why isn't that as shocking as it should be!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Have I won?
> 
> View attachment 60731
> View attachment 60732
> View attachment 60734



Do you have a black and blue pair of the same shoes?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You have a collection of feet photos, now why isn't that as shocking as it should be!



Thank your lucky stars it could be a lot worse


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Do you have a black and blue pair of the same shoes?


Same pair, the 2nd one just looks darker in the photo, which is probably why my legs look dark too


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2014)

Anyway, back on topic


----------



## Spinney (3 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Anyway, back on topic
> 
> View attachment 60764


So we're going for 'spot the invisible poppy' now are we? Instead of 'spot the invisible bird'??


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2014)

@potsy carry on you are making it so easy for the rest of us!


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> So we're going for 'spot the invisible poppy' now are we? Instead of 'spot the invisible bird'??


There was no requirement for there to include a poppy 

German bag and a Union Jack flag, it's called 'art'


----------



## Beebo (3 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> German bag and a Union Jack flag, it's called 'art'


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> There was no requirement for there to include a poppy
> 
> German bag and a Union Jack flag, it's called 'art'


you missed claiming he USA for the bike there....


----------



## djb1971 (4 Nov 2014)

My new phone arrived today, last one went a bit pear shaped the other day. I've been out to spy a few ideas, may get a few piccies now. 

@potsy will have some competition


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Nov 2014)

Seems a bit slow, just over a week to go...


----------



## djb1971 (6 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Seems a bit slow, just over a week to go...


It's a bit of a specialist subject compared to cows and crows. 

Perfection takes time


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2014)

I've dad a dold ad hadn't been on da bike. Got a didea dough.


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Nov 2014)

One week to go ladies and gents and Im not seeing much to visually excite me...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> One week to go ladies and gents and Im not seeing much to visually *exit* me...


do you really mean that?

I have an idea or two but suspect, given that I am bed bound literally at the moment that it may well be a last minute thing and I suspect most people are waiting until after Remembrance Day so that there are a few more poppies and wreaths around and with the hope that the weather might just improve a touch


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2014)

I can give you a view out of my window, but it's fairly grim looking. As it is I had to go to a photoshoot arranged recently as a group I'm loosely involved with had got a £10,000 grant, we went by car (all 1 mile of it), and had our photo taken in the torrential rain, and dashed for the car again, only to get stuck in queues as the puddles on the main road were so big it had turned a wide road into single file. But I did start making some plans for what I was going to do, looking up some information.


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Nov 2014)

I think I'll take anything at the moment, well, within reason!


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> I think I'll take anything at the moment


I'd delete that quick before Mcginty sees it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

my parents are bringing me some crutches over on Monday so I may be able to make it downstairs to the new bike... although there are 2 bikes upstairs as well along with my paternal grandfather's RAF housekeeper, but the camera is downstairs as are the poppies.... I may have to bow out gracefully - or more accurately collapse in a drug induced sleep... we shall see what the end of the week brings...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

oh and were you looking for the entire bike in the photo or was anything related to cycling acceptable?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

@summerdays reckons she should be able to beat the 2 of you...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Well that's not saying much, is it


I'll let you tell her!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll let you tell her!


@summerdays 

I've already told her

Someone's getting a


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2014)

I've told you, I can beat Potsy's feet any day! (Well one that isn't raining cats and dogs!)


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

Yes, it is wedged into my visor. At least I haven't had to use the stupid pin!


----------



## Beebo (9 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Yes, it is wedged into my visor. At least I haven't had to use the stupid pin!


Nice drawing, but this is a photo comp, the art class is next door.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Nice drawing, but this is a photo comp, the art class is next door.


More of an effort than most


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Nice drawing, but this is a photo comp, the art class is next door.


Some right cheating buggers on here


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Some right cheating buggers on here


Takes one to know one


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2014)

Took a couple of pics today. Not great but thought I'd show them anyway:





Getting ready for the service at Pontesbury.





Laying the wreaths at Minsterley.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Took a couple of pics today. Not great but thought I'd show them anyway:
> View attachment 61299
> 
> Getting ready for the service at Pontesbury.
> ...


You're right they are rubbish, still in the top 10 though


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

You don't stand a chance @Rickshaw Phil, @summerdays will flood the competition soon. I think she's been saving them up for one HUMUNGOUS post


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2014)

Not yet, the garden was calling today, lots of leaves to clear up.

But we will see what tomorrow brings.....


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Nov 2014)

Just keep them coming please...

If I don't think any are good enough then no-one will win...


----------



## Crackle (9 Nov 2014)

Djb can't win, he's a tyrant: Need to get on bike.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Djb can't win, he's a tyrant: Need to get on bike.


That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

@potsy @Beebo 
It's not a drawing. I've just made a special effort to go out and take this, seriously!

No really, I'm not joking. I also stood in the middle of a crossroad to take it


It's a memorial in Madeley to the pals that died in ww1.


----------



## Beebo (10 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Just keep them coming please...
> 
> If I don't think any are good enough then no-one will win...


Is the closing date the 15th?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

I've discovered that if you take good pics you win
The zero just helps the judging a little, plus you lot need the advantage 

My money is still on @summerdays, she's gone way too quiet, she's got plans. I think @potsy and @threebikesmcginty have surrendered


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @potsy @Beebo
> It's not a drawing. I've just made a special effort to go out and take this, seriously!
> 
> No really, I'm not joking. I also stood in the middle of a crossroad to take it
> ...


Is that Madeley near to Madeley Heath and Keele? Trying to think where it is.... My sister lives in Madeley Heath after buying my mother's house! My mother got fed up of waiting for my brother and sister to move out, so she did instead ￼


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Is that Madeley near to Madeley Heath and Keele? Trying to think where it is.... My sister lives in Madeley Heath after buying my mother's house! My mother got fed up of waiting for my brother and sister to move out, so she did instead ￼


Correct

Pedal down from keele university, it's on the the main junction where you turn into Madeley.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Correct
> 
> Pedal down from keele university, it's on the the main junction where you turn into Madeley.


You stood in the middle of THAT junction! Do you have a death wish we don't know about? You deserve first prize just for the insanity plea! 

And you were about. 100m from my sisters house or so


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You stood in the middle of THAT junction! Do you have a death wish we don't know about? You deserve first prize just for the insanity plea!
> 
> And you were about. 100m from my sisters house or so


It was fairly busy for a Sunday nightime too, got some odd looks
Had to do it to shut @potsy and @Beebo up. 

Tell your sister I may pop in next time I'm passing


btw, I don't want first prize, thanks for trying to pass it off though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> It was fairly busy for a Sunday nightime too, got some odd looks
> Had to do it to shut @potsy and @Beebo up.
> 
> Tell your sister I may pop in next time I'm passing
> ...


Havent entered anything yet so it won't be me! Still stuck in bed on my back, but I guess I might get to go downstairs before the end of the challenge... I would add a smilie but my new tablet adds them then promptly delete them for some reason and unless I know the code to surround them with : I can't get them to do stay.... So can only currently do


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

I'd rephrase the 'stuck in bed on my back', you'll get a bad (or a really good ) rep. for that!


Get well soon if you're really cunning, you'll get well just as entries close!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You have a collection of feet photos, now why isn't that as shocking as it should be!


Because it's Potsy........................


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2014)

Closing date in 15/11/14


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Might as well close it now, I'm pretty sure I've won


Nah, I've definitely won!


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Might as well close it now, I'm pretty sure I've won


Well I either don't see anything suitable (apart from my original contender obviously) or I'm commuting both ways in the dark.
At this rate even Summerdays might beat me


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2014)

Needs to go the distance. Nothing is really exciting me at the moment. I want to be 'Wowed'.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Needs to go the distance. Nothing is really exciting me at the moment. I want to be 'Wowed'.


Oh dear. You may be disappointed


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

there's lots of people not bothered to enter yet, and a few that shouldn't have


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> there's lots of people not bothered to enter yet, and a few that shouldn't have


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


I don't think he's talking about us Phil


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

I can post a picture of my ceiling if that helps...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> How is your back? Any progress?


I can tell I have 2 feet if I photo them, otherwise my mind is convinced there is only 1 of them. Pain is better in that it is more under control, but not gone and still very sore. aiming to see Dr again on Wednesday - well have to because that is when I run out of diazepam... think this could take a while sadly and suspect it will be the GP either speaking to me over the phone (again) or them coming to me. I have yet to even consider managing the stairs!


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

On the positive side of things, you've not had to get too involved with the comp.

See, there's always a silver lining


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> On the positive side of things, you've not had to get too involved with the comp.
> 
> See, there's always a silver lining


most annoying because I did have something original lined up!


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> most annoying because I did have something original lined up!


Can't you send the other half out to do it, but pretend you actually did it. 

I won't tell, and by the look of it this week, nobody else will know


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Can't you send the other half out to do it, but pretend you actually did it.
> 
> I won't tell, and by the look of it this week, nobody else will know


not sure he is that creative... but I will see what I can manage towards the end of the week... I potentially have a camera that I can use. Just need one or two items bringing up stairs... did you want the entire bike in the photo or will part of it do?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Nov 2014)

I think @Spokesmann wanted cycling related photos.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I think @Spokesmann wanted cycling related photos.


meds messing with my head... cycling related I can do.... I have some cycling gloves with holes in them!


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I think @Spokesmann wanted cycling related photos.


It would help...


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2014)

Ok an entry from me. I pass this house quite regularly and often glance to see what is the flag he has flown that day. This was the one today:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

OK, my first attempt... This is from the new tablet, so be kind. I have yet to get the Haxby of the camera and have no editing software installed yet.... Not to mention it was a much as my back was managing.... Apologies if the size is large






I have yet to work out any of the camera settings....


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2014)

I have another to post later when I'm home, slightly similar to that one.


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have yet to get the *Haxby* of the camera


Don't they talk funny in Cheshire?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Don't they talk funny in Cheshire?


You may blame that on one of 3 things 

The water 
The medication 
The bloody predictive text thingy on this new tablet 
I'll let you choose


----------



## Spinney (11 Nov 2014)

Ooh - @potsy's avatar has gone all scarey!!!


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Ooh - @potsy's avatar has gone all scarey!!!


Toughening up my image for when I'm judging this competition next time


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You may blame that on one of 3 things
> 
> The water
> The medication
> ...




You left off number 4 but I daren't say what it is, too scared


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You left off number 4 but I daren't say what it is, too scared


4. Insanity? ​I have never claimed to have any...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

OK and the other one that I took during that session was with the compact point and shoot in RAW, so had to start the laptop up...







For those not in the know the item at the bottom is my paternal Grandfather's RAF housekeeper. It was basically where he would have kept a needle and thread, plus spare bits and bobs, safety pins etc for repairing his uniform. I also have my maternal Grandfather's housekeeper as well. And as you can see by the state of my cycling gloves, they need a touch of repairing!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Nov 2014)

And to think @SatNavSaysStraightOn was complaining that this competition was weighted in favour of urbanites!


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

Too much chat, not enough pics.
It's not the bleedin' Tea thread you know


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Too much chat, not enough pics.
> It's not the bleedin' Tea thread you know


Now that you're here would you like a cup Rich?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Too much chat, not enough pics.
> It's not the bleedin' Tea thread you know


POT------->KETTLE


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

well I have just poured myself a hot milk from the flask my OH brought up to me this morning when he woke me at 7am!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> POT------->KETTLE


Ooh, you putting the kettle on?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

I'm just sitting here slurping a cup of Taylor's jave stuff, fresh from the Bialetti 9 cup!

I'll get one done for you, just don't tell the others


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'm just sitting here slurping a cup of Taylor's jave stuff, fresh from the Bialetti 9 cup!
> 
> I'll get one done for you, just don't tell the others


can you include this bed bound invalid please.... pretty please... just no dairy milk please - I'm having enough health issues without the need for a 999 A&E trip...


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> can you include this bed bound invalid please.... pretty please... just no dairy milk please - I'm having enough health issues without the need for a 999 A&E trip...


Ok, just one more. 
After drinking this you may start to go a bit hyper. Just don't blame me
I have to limit large espressos, my wife reckons it makes me talk to much like a kid who's had too much pop and sweets!

Anyone else wants one, the stuffs over there ---> help yourself


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Ooh, you putting the kettle on?


FFS


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2014)

Biccy Rich?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Biccy Rich?


Rich tea?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Rich tea?


no - has to be hobnobs or choc chip hobnobs.... they are vegan and won't kill me... (ginger nuts are also vegan, but there are way too many connotations to bring them into this conversation!)


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2014)

I stopped to pause and reflect at the Memorial Stadium today, known as "the Mem", erected in memory of the fallen from the First World War. The stadium is due to redeveloped into a supermarket, though the gates themselves are listed:


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2014)

And my more personal one:




My Great Uncle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

Now if only I could lift a few things to get to a photo I have... Ideas, ideas... Probably not worth roding my back for, but I think we have a winner here!


----------



## djb1971 (11 Nov 2014)

Do I win...........







A tenner for betting on @summerdays 

Knew you'd not let me down


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2014)

OK, here's the winning entry!
Have the last 100 years taught us nothing about our right to chain bikes to the railings!


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> OK, here's the winning entry!
> Have the last 100 years taught us nothing about our right to chain bikes to the railings!
> View attachment 61475


At least mine had a bike in the pic


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> At least mine had a bike in the pic


 
I though about hanging my bike over the railings, but didnt want to annoy the security guard who's just out of shot!
I work 50 metres from the Tower Poppies, so I could have filled this section with daily photos of the Poppies if I could have been bothered to battle through the crowds, but I went for the minimalist approach instead. After all, less is more, and all that.
Plus this thread has a certain standard to maintain.


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> I though about hanging my bike over the railings, but didnt want to annoy the security guard who's just out of shot!
> I work 50 metres from the Tower Poppies, so I could have filled this section with daily photos of the Poppies if I could have been bothered to battle through the crowds, but I went for the minimalist approach instead. After all, less is more, and all that.
> Plus this thread has a certain standard to maintain.


I'd have loved to have seen them, I regret not making the effort to go and see them!, did you take photos for yourself to show how they changed?


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

Did you need a poo?

You've got a funny grimace on your face


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Sad to say, I always look like that


Only ever seen your shoes


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll notice how I made Mrs R get them in the picture.....


Very fancy they are too


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

I was meant to be going for a ride with someone today, but they invented a "lame" excuse to cry off, so I want on my own instead. I started at the Bristol Cenotaph and finished there too:







And it also include my route as an entry to the comp, no pic of a bike in it (yes I was able to work that out myself @potsy ), but I couldn't have done it without the bike


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

Super job


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I was meant to be going for a ride with someone today, but they invented a "lame" excuse to cry off, so I want on my own instead. I started at the Bristol Cenotaph and finished there too:
> 
> View attachment 61506
> 
> ...


You almost managed to draw a poppy with that ride... Just missing the leaf and stem


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You almost managed to draw a poppy with that ride... Just missing the leaf and stem


What do you mean almost!! I made one mistake and that was going along City Road rather than Ashley Road. I discovered an new stretch of shared pavement 2 meters wide, which I was expecting to have to walk along, and I had to walk one section of one way road but it made a nice kink in the petal! (You didn't comment on the first sentence).

Ps. You have no idea how long I spent pouring over maps trying to find the right shaped roads! And it was 9 miles long!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

I was being generous  honest gov, sorry mistress!  oh yeah it was me that didn't turn up wasnt it? 


summerdays said:


> What do you mean almost!! I made one mistake and that was going along City Road rather than Ashley Road. I discovered an new stretch of shared pavement 2 meters wide, which I was expecting to have to walk along, and I had to walk one section of one way road but it made a nice kink in the petal! (You didn't comment on the first sentence).
> 
> Ps. You have no idea how long I spent pouring over maps trying to find the right shaped roads!


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I was being generous  honest gov, sorry mistress!  oh yeah it was me that didn't turn up want it?


I wouldn't have made you ride that route, apart from anything it involved going around bits of St James RAB 4 times!


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'd have loved to have seen them, I regret not making the effort to go and see them!, did you take photos for yourself to show how they changed?


Not many, there are so many better pictures on the web.
I remember walking past in august and seeing erect the scaffolding for the weeping window bit, i assumed they were doing some repairs.
Watching it change has been good. It was better in september in my opinion when the poppies look more like blood.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Nov 2014)

It looked amazing on the arial shots. 

The number of poppies makes you think about the multitude of people that died for us.


----------



## Crackle (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You almost managed to draw a poppy with that ride... Just missing the leaf and stem


Ahh! I thought it was..........something else........


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> My second entry (I'm pretendind to be that bloke from U2)
> 
> View attachment 61505


I feel pretty let down by your avatar Rocky.
I'd always assumed that you were a fat, ugly bástard but...
... you're not fat


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Ahh! I thought it was..........something else........


 Not sure I want to ask!


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

OK, after my rather trite effort yesterday, I have decided to post some serious stuff.
Photos taken this morning on my Blackberry, in the Merchant Navy War Memorial at Tower Hill. For the fishermen and merchant seamen who lost their lives in both wars and have no grave but the sea. Each boat is listed in order, with each individual name set out below the vessel name. People still post individual poppies against their loved ones name, so many years after their loss.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Did you need a poo?
> 
> You've got a funny grimace on your face


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I feel pretty let down by your avatar Rocky.
> I'd always assumed that you were a fat, ugly bástard but...
> ... you're not fat


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Nov 2014)

Some much better entries coming through now!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Some much better entries coming through now!


It's nice when you've got a memorial handy though

Some of us country bumpkins have just got a tiny memorial with no bloomin' wreaths laid down


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> It's nice when you've got a memorial handy though
> 
> Some of us country bumpkins have just got a tiny memorial with no bloomin' wreaths laid down


Now you know how the city guys feel when it's Cows and Sheep week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Now you know how the city guys feel when it's Cows and Sheep week.


has there been a competition for cows and sheep week? just wondering out loud


----------



## djb1971 (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Now you know how the city guys feel when it's Cows and Sheep week.


Shut up moaning city boy and get some more pics up. You've got plenty of memorials to choose from

If I ever win again, I'm picking tractors or cow pats


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Now you know how the city guys feel when it's Cows and Sheep week.


I'm sure @potsy wouldn't let the lack of countryside (or sheep) stop him from posting his version!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Nov 2014)

He's gone very quiet!


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> He's gone very quiet!


Yes so we should let sleeping dogs/cats lie and enjoy the peace


----------



## djb1971 (13 Nov 2014)

He's probably still cleaning his bike, the last pic of it was more mud than bike!


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> He's probably still cleaning his bike, the last pic of it was more mud than bike!


I don't think he does clean bikes (but then I don't tend to either)


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> One more from me
> 
> View attachment 61579
> 
> ...


Bike - check - yes
Foot - check - yes
Rememberence - err??? Help me here please


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2014)

I've been wanting to enter this competition for a while but always seemed to miss the setting of the new theme. Anyway here's my first effort. I've not been able to get to a memorial with my bike in the daylight. I have another idea that needs daylight which I shall try tomorrow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> One more from me
> 
> View attachment 61579
> 
> ...


can we have a big red arrow pointing it out please?


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh dear, that seems to be better than my one



Phew!


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh dear, that seems to be better than my one


Isn't everyone's


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok I lied but this book was there
> 
> View attachment 61582


goes off to hunt through the books on the shelves...  any clues as to which shelf please? It is either that or learning more Spanish... we have just covered the word for lies... now what was it again?


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2014)

Memorial to a Lancaster Crew in Denmark.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Some much better entries coming through now!


Oh thanks, phew, I'd hate to feel we weren't coming up to scratch


----------



## djb1971 (13 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Oh thanks, phew, I'd hate to feel we weren't coming up to scratch


Do you get the feeling some people take this waaayyyy too seriously


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Nov 2014)

There has to be some seriousness in part, but yes, it has to be fun. That said there is a lot more banter than picture taking some time! With luck we'll have a winner sometime tomorrow. I just need to sift through the entries...
Just setting the bar that bit higher...


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Just setting the bar that bit higher...


About an inch off the ground?


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Just setting the bar that bit higher...


That's 90% of the usual participants out then


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2014)

Just back from my lunchtime constitutional, and I managed to bag a snap of two ginger bearded, bobble hat wearing, fixie riding hipsters! It doesn't get any better than that.
Maybe it's 3BM and Potsy on a trip to London?


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

Perfect


----------



## hopless500 (14 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Just back from my lunchtime constitutional, and I managed to bag a snap of two ginger bearded, bobble hat wearing, fixie riding hipsters! It doesn't get any better than that.
> Maybe it's 3BM and Potsy on a trip to London?
> View attachment 61623



When did Potsy grow a ginger beard????


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> When did Potsy grow a ginger beard????


 It may be a false beard, stuck on as a cunning disguise.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

In the true spirit of this competition I have decided to enter something that want taken recently and features no bikes, though there was one or two in the shed about 20m behind me...


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

You shouldn't have done this. It'll open a can of worms.......

This poppy was 2ft away from where my bikes are locked up


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You shouldn't have done this. It'll open a can of worms.......
> 
> This poppy was 2ft away from where my bikes are locked up


One of my favourite poems!


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

Everyone should make an effort to read it a few times, it's very moving and it sums the war up.

He wrote a few but this is his most well known. The crap he went through in the war only to die of pneumonia!

'*In Flanders Fields*'
In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

*John McCrae*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

There is another one by a German soldier that I have always found heart rendering as well. I will ask my husband to pull it off the bobsled for me and bring it upstairs...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Right found it... 

*Leaving for the Front*

Before I die, I must just find this rhyme.
Be quiet, my friends, and do not waste any time.

We’re marching off in company with death.
I only wish my girl would hold her breath.

There’s nothing wrong with me, I’m glad to leave,
Now mother’s crying too, there’s no reprieve.

And now look how the sun’s begun to set.
A nice mass-grave is all that I shall get.

Once more the good old sunset‘s glowing red.
In thirteen days I’ll probably be dead.

Written June 1914
Lichtenstein died 7 weeks later on August 14th


----------



## Katherine (14 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I was meant to be going for a ride with someone today, but they invented a "lame" excuse to cry off, so I want on my own instead. I started at the Bristol Cenotaph and finished there too:
> 
> View attachment 61506
> 
> ...



Clever


----------



## Katherine (14 Nov 2014)

I would have liked to have seen the poppies at the Tower of London but the pictures I've seen inspired me to try this:






I bought up some left over poppies from school which have stickers on the back rather than a stalk.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2014)

I don't know why this is my favourite as I don't do patriotism and "Englishness" but something about the poignancy of it got me the first time I read it and has never left me.

The Soldier - Rupert Brooke

If I should die, think only this of me:
That there’s some corner of a foreign field
That is forever England. There shall be
In that rich earth a richer dust concealed;
A dust whom England bore, shaped, made aware,
Gave, once, her flowers to love, her ways to roam,
A body of England’s, breathing English air,
Washed by the rivers, blest by the suns of home.
And think, this heart, all evil shed away,
A pulse in the eternal mind, no less
Gives somewhere back the thoughts by England given;
Her sights and sounds; dreams happy as her day;
And laughter, learnt of friends; and gentleness,
In hearts at peace, under an English heaven.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

We're getting all serious, people will be scarpering in a rather swift manner soon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> We're getting all serious, people will be scarpering in a rather swift manner soon


Don't worry the good stuff has now arrived (oral morphine) I won't be capable of anything very soon


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Don't worry the good stuff has now arrived (oral morphine) I won't be capable of anything very soon


That stuff is ace, if there's any left over.........I'll have it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Final one.... 

Alan Seeger. 1888–1916

"I Have a Rendezvous with Death"

I have a rendezvous with Death 
At some disputed barricade, 
When Spring comes back with rustling shade 
And apple-blossoms fill the air— 
I have a rendezvous with Death 
When Spring brings back blue days and fair. 

It may be he shall take my hand 
And lead me into his dark land 
And close my eyes and quench my breath— 
It may be I shall pass him still. 
I have a rendezvous with Death 
On some scarred slope of battered hill, 
When Spring comes round again this year 
And the first meadow-flowers appear. 

God knows 'twere better to be deep 
Pillowed in silk and scented down, 
Where love throbs out in blissful sleep, 
Pulse nigh to pulse, and breath to breath, 
Where hushed awakenings are dear... 
But I've a rendezvous with Death 
At midnight in some flaming town, 
When Spring trips north again this year, 
And I to my pledged word am true, 
I shall not fail that rendezvous.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And I to my pledged word am true,
> I shall not fail that rendezvous.



And he was true to his word, as were millions. 

You do realise, this poetry will be the first for some on here. Well apart from the rude bits on the back of a bog door


----------



## Spinney (14 Nov 2014)

Katherine said:


> I would have liked to have seen the poppies at the Tower of London but the pictures I've seen inspired me to try this:
> 
> I bought up some left over poppies from school which have stickers on the back rather than a stalk.


If we could vote, that would get mine...


----------



## djb1971 (15 Nov 2014)

@Spokesmann has it ended?


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and the winner is?????????


Not you 

I'm saving myself for the next challenge, I have insider info on what it is


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Nov 2014)

I have not decided yet.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> I have not decided yet.


It's not difficult 90% are shoot! that leaves 10% to flip a coin over


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

Ive got screen grabs of all the entries, so I look through them all at ease. Will be back!


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....that means we'll never see him again


A lot hangs on this Rocky, the fame, the kudos, the approbation of your peers, and the not inconsiderable cash prize out of the judge's wallet


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ...I have a sneaky feeling he's made off with all the prizes.


It's the taking part that counts, not winning cheap and tacky prizes anyway. 

Has anyone ever received their winnings btw?


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Ive got screen grabs of all the entries, so I look through them all at ease. Will be back!


You do know this is for fun, right?


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

I know this competition seems a little slack in some of the attitudes towards it, but for it to be judged properly means I take it seriously. Perfection cannot be rushed....


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You do know this is for fun, right?



Indeed I do, however as Im not a prolific poster means that in some case the banter goes over my head.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....that means we'll never see him again



On the contrary, you will. If I say I will do something you can be sure I will.


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> I know this competition seems a little slack in some of the attitudes towards it, but for it to be judged properly means I take it seriously. Perfection cannot be rushed....


CRIKEY!

You're worse than when I was judging


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> CRIKEY!
> 
> You're worse than when I was judging


I'll do my best to be.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm 58. My life expectancy is about 85. I'm wondering if we'll get an answer before I die or should I prepare my son to pick up my prize?



I think I can accommodate you this time.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

Looking at the images received there is no clear winner really. Thats said there are clearly a few that won't win...


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I knew it



I'll announce the *Official Result* later. Things to do. I'll leave you peeps to continue to speculate!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Nov 2014)

Talk about dragging it out... This is worse than waiting for the school sports day results!


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry for the next competition
> 
> View attachment 61786


What's the competition? Crows or feet? I can't tell from your entry


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry for the next competition
> 
> View attachment 61786


Think you'll need charity, not Hope


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> What's the competition? Crows or feet? I can't tell from your entry


Are those crow's feet round your eyes, Summerdays, or laughter lines?


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....I'm not posting any selfies and I'd advise you not to, either


Plead, you mean.


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Plead, you mean.


Pah
I'm sure I have a photo somewhere that shows off all my wrinkles....


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Pah
> I'm sure I have a photo somewhere that shows off all my wrinkles....


No  Not that photo! Besides remember it has to be a current photo (phew)


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Are those crow's feet round your eyes, Summerdays, or laughter lines?


Definitely laughter lines, faces don't look right without them


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> No  Not that photo! Besides remember it has to be a current photo (phew)


He could always do an update 
In fact if I win that has given me an idea for the next challenge


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

Here is my winner, simple composition and on topic with some cycle content...


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .....I'm not posting any selfies and I'd advise you not to, either


I thought your avatar _was_ a selfie!


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Here is my winner, simple composition and on topic with some cycle content...


What an anti-climax 

Right what's next, crisp packets in interesting locations, with or without a bike?


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

Good choice, plus I've won money!

Let me be the first to congratulate you, @potsy and @User14044 are too busy bickering
Congratulations @summerdays, very nice photo with a personal connection


----------



## Crackle (16 Nov 2014)

I thought Summerdays bumscape with bumhole ride would win.


----------



## djb1971 (16 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I thought Summerdays bumscape with bumhole ride would win.


Yes, the rusty bullet hole ride was a clever idea too.


----------



## Beebo (16 Nov 2014)

#gutted
I thought my hipsters were a shoe in to win.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Nov 2014)

Well done @summerdays


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> What an anti-climax
> 
> Right what's next, crisp packets in interesting locations, with or without a bike?


Provide better images yourself then. Simples.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Nov 2014)

I like this simple composition I call it @potsy drinking


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Here is my winner, simple composition and on topic with some cycle content...


Thank you (I think), and to those rude people it was a whole 9 miles of a poppy!! At least I actually did some riding for this comp!

As for the next comp, I'm going to see if see if I can shirk my responsibilities, I can think of something? I'll let you know....


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Yep, well done @summerdays - it was a great photo


Yep there were a few good ones once the dregs were wittled away, and it's nice that I'm very well in with the next judge, should be a mere formality


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Yep there were a few good ones once the dregs were wittled away, and it's nice that I'm very well in with the next judge, *should be a mere formality*


Are we talking about disqualification?


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Yep there were a few good ones once the dregs were wittled away, and it's nice that I'm very well in with the next judge, should be a mere formality


You are so right @potsy 

To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
Must be outside
Must have a bike
Must have a word beginning with F in it BUT only one person can use the word so say I declare the word FORK then nobody else can use it for their F word. No swearing either ;-)

For @SatNavSaysStraightOn she is allowed to break either the outside rule or the bike rule but not both given. Her limitations of getting around.

Ok?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You are so right @potsy
> 
> To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
> Must be outside
> ...


A whole bike or part of a bike?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Are we talking about disqualification?


And does it have to be a word or can it be an object with a ... what's the correct grammatical term other than "name"? YKWIM. 

Oh and is it limited to the English language?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Oh and is it limited to the English language?


If so, does it have to be UK English or are we allowing international variations since we're a global forum?


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2014)

I'll be flabberghasted if the forthcoming forum foto challenge doesnt end up being a farcical, fiasco, with feckless and flagrantly fraudulent fotos.
I foresee fotographic failures devoid of finesse, from the feral, fawning, forumites who falter and flounder in the face of a ferocious and fastidious judge.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You are so right @potsy
> 
> To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
> Must be outside
> ...


I appreciate you have been bombarded with questions from @coffeejo but she missed one. What's the time frame please?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I appreciate you have been bombarded with questions from @coffeejo but she missed one. What's the time frame please?


I was getting to that


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

Can the word have more than 4 letters?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Can the word have more than 4 letters?


I hope so otherwise we are all fook.... Nope that has 6 letters in it


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2014)

Will there be more questions than photos?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Usually


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

Do we have to declare our word in advance or only once we've taken the photo?
Can we have multiple entries with 'our' word or does each go have to be a different word?
When will the madness end?

Has 3bm and Rocky been banned yet?


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You are so right @potsy
> 
> To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
> Must be outside
> ...


Surely no feet, please no feet or footwear or faffing or faltering or fiddling or foolery. Apart from that...


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Surely no feet, please no feet or footwear or faffing or faltering or fiddling or foolery. Apart from that...


..fcukwittery?
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=farkwittery


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

@potsy will be fine - he can post more pictures of his feet


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> @potsy will be fine - he can post more pictures of his feet


 quick, someone post a picture of their feet, because once it's been done, no one else can use the same word.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> @potsy will be fine - he can post more pictures of his feet


Could be worse hop's could post pictures of her face


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Could be worse hop's could post pictures of her face


The crowd draws an inward gasp and waits for Potsy to be beheaded......


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Could be worse hop's could post pictures of her face



 Have you got your passport handy? You may wish to leave the country.


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> The crowd draws an inward gasp and waits for Potsy to be beheaded......


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

Fixing





Fettling





Fastening


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

Fatbike


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fatbike


 Good try, but that wasnt taken today was it.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

I think somebody is trying to get themselves dq'd already 

I will be venturing out tomorrow on the bike, hope nobody nicks my word before I get back


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Good try, but that wasnt taken today was it.


I wanted fat before anyone else. I'll just update the pic now


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> I think somebody is trying to get themselves dq'd already
> 
> I will be venturing out tomorrow on the bike, hope nobody nicks my word before I get back


If it's flower I'm going to do it now and FEET. This should make a few of you get some different pics 

@Beebo how dare you accuse me of cheating, I'm not @potsy


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You are so right @potsy
> 
> To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
> Must be outside
> ...




@Beebo the rules don't mention that they've got to be done today


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @Beebo the rules don't mention that they've got to be done today


We still don't know if you can use multiple words or whether you are stuck with the one you first use, 'fat' could still be available


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> We still don't know if you can use multiple words or whether you are stuck with the one you first use, 'fat' could still be available


I'm abusing the rules before she comes back on here. 


I thought that's we all did?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Could be worse hop's could post pictures of her face


That's true. But it could be even worse. I could post pictures of yours  I have several from Colin's ride


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> The crowd draws an inward gasp and waits for Potsy to be beheaded......


Nah. Too messy. But next time I see Potsy on his bike, he may accidentally fall off when his spokes come into contact with a long stick


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

I think I might have to claim the word 'feather'. Just in case I might have a small idea forming.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...


so all entries you post from now on are going to be involving your single foot outside?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...


Where's the bike?


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...


 You could claim foliage as well, to stop anyone else from using it.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

To give you and 3BM a fighting chance I've decided to set the new comp baring you two in mind so the rules are:
Must be outside
*Must have a bike*
Must have a word beginning with F in it BUT only one person can use the word so say I declare the word FORK then nobody else can use it for their F word. No swearing either ;-)

For @@SatNavSaysStraightOn she is allowed to break either the outside rule or the bike rule but not both given. Her limitations of getting around.

Ok?


----------



## Biscuit (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...



Terrible!


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...


That stinks, which is presumably why it's outside.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

Looks like the mods/females are ganging up on us males and making up their own rules to suit their particular circumstances, I suppose spinney doesn't have to abide by the rules either? 

Are there any F words left for the rest of us or do we have to start making words up?


----------



## Spinney (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Looks like the mods/females are ganging up on us males and making up their own rules to suit their particular circumstances, I suppose spinney doesn't have to abide by the rules either?
> 
> Are there any F words left for the rest of us or do we have to start making words up?


Cheeky sod! When have I broken the rules of this prestigious competition???

I do have an f word in mind, potsy.

I also have a f word in mind for the competiton...


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> I do have an f word in mind, potsy.
> 
> I also have a f word in mind for the competiton...



One of those is Fantastic! The other is?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Foot


Ahhhh, of course. 

Must be my smutty mind


----------



## Beebo (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are there any F words left for the rest of us or do we have to start making words up?


 I'm expecting a photo of a flamingo, the ones in Manchester look a bit like herons.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I appreciate you have been bombarded with questions from @coffeejo but she missed one. What's the time frame please?


Some of us have to work, hence the late reply. Err no calendar to hand to give an exact date but a weekend either 2or 3 weeks away, I'll let you know (not very precise am I )


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 61921
> 
> ...


Bike?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Bike?


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

Ok you lot have been yakking lots haven't you!

It has to be a word I've heard of so generally English words but if I've heard of it you might be able to get away with a foreign word such as .... Can't think of any but I'll let you know if you can't have the word.

You don't have to declare it before you use it, so get in quick with a word, I would say foot is stick up for grabs since that one didn't have a bike in it. Must be taken currently. Can't remember what the rest of the questions were, it was lost in the drivel everyone was posting.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Cycling shoe (hence bike connection)......you don't think I wear those silly things around the house normally
> 
> View attachment 61927


Brave foolish man.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Cycling shoe (hence bike connection)......you don't think I wear those silly things around the house normally
> 
> View attachment 61927


Just for you I will repeat two of the rules .... MUST HAVE A BIKE  MUST BE OUTSIDE

Do you think he's got it yet?


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

And it can be a word of any length.


----------



## Spinney (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Do you think he's got it yet?


Nope!


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> And it can be a word of any length.


Can we have more than one go with different words or once you've chosen it does that become 'your' word for all entries?

Must say this is turning into a shambles already now that the women are in charge again


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you dropped the F requirement?


NO

I'm obviously assuming a higher level of intelligence than is present

Don't worry you could just keep on posting random photos as normal, and there might be a chance one might meet the rules, and then we could compare it with everyone else's and see who wins


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Can we have more than one go with different words or once you've chosen it does that become 'your' word for all entries?
> 
> Must say this is turning into a shambles already now that the women are in charge again


 I'm loosing the will to live here.... You can enter as many times as you like each photo must contain something beginning with the letter "F", and it must be a new word each time.....

Can I resign yet?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

I'm not sucking up to the judge* but the rules were clear. You Fools with your Fault Finding are making me lose track with all of your Fumbling. 

GET OUT AND TAKE SOME FOTOS!

*Okay, maybe a little bit


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Somehow, I'm really pleased that I've never won this competition.......


I'm becoming tempted to change my mind, and reduce the timescale and declare you the winner, it would be so much easier than this.......


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'm not sucking up to the judge* but the rules were clear. You Fools with your Fault Finding are making me lose track with all of your Fumbling.
> 
> GET OUT AND TAKE SOME FOTOS!
> 
> *Okay, maybe a little bit


Glad there seems to be some intelligence out there amongst the men!


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Glad there seems to be some intelligence out there amongst the men!



This is Mrs djb. Mr Djb is still looking in the dictionary for F words that aren't rude


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Glad there seems to be some intelligence out there amongst the men!


Us men like the rules to be clear and concise, not this wishy washy set of instructions you've come up with.

Anyway, can't stop I have a winning entry to compose


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Us men like the rules to be clear and concise, not this wishy washy set of instructions you've come up with.
> 
> Anyway, can't stop I have a winning entry to *Fabricate*



FTFY


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

Hope it's not frow or a feron


----------



## Spinney (17 Nov 2014)

Wield the power, @summerdays - just threadban them until the end of your competition!


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Wield the power, @summerdays - just threadban them until the end of your competition!


Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Wield the power, @summerdays - just threadban them until the end of your competition!


She wouldn't dare


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Nov 2014)




----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Somehow, I'm really pleased that I've never won this competition.......


To be fair, you've never really farking entered.


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Too much chat, not enough pics.
> It's not the bleedin' Tea thread you know


Dead right Rich, me old mate


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> She wouldn't dare


It's very tempting, now behave!

Do you know I did this for YOU, I thought how could I help those poor confused individuals (the ones who always get "must try harder"), I know choosing a letter so that we could have foot and a fishing crow!, just might give them a chance to shine. I bet you sat in the back row in the classroom when you could get away with it


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> It's very tempting, now behave!
> 
> Do you know I did this for YOU, I thought how could I help those poor confused individuals (the ones who always get "must try harder"), I know choosing a letter so that we could have foot and a fishing crow!, just might give them a chance to shine. I bet you sat in the back row in the classroom when you could get away with it



You mean @potsy went to school


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

One day @potsy will win. 

We we all pay the price for our cyber bullying. 


On the plus side, I'll probably be long dead, so carry on


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Dead right Rich, me old mate


I agree with rich p, top bloke


----------



## djb1971 (17 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> I agree with rich p, top bloke


Where's your pics then?

I can afford to chit chat, I've already got four entries in


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Nov 2014)

I choose Fire, bloody almost burnt myself on the newspaper in the wind.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 61934
> 
> 
> I choose Fire, bloody almost burnt myself on the newspaper in the wind.


A proper entry, there are some people who understand the rules thank goodness! Please tell me you were burning all the cyclist diversion signs on the cycle path


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> A proper entry, there are some people who understand the rules thank goodness!


Setting your bike alight is going a bit far though


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> A proper entry, there are some people who understand the rules thank goodness!


 it must be a local dialect thing. I was laughing so much at the thread having not seen it since the morning but thought why not go and burn your finger and smell of burnt paper


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Nov 2014)

Just my finger @potsy. Did worry when the wind got up and had to pull the garden chair away


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> it must be a local dialect thing. I was laughing so much at the thread having not seen it since the morning but thought why not go and burn your finger and smell of burnt paper


Err it don't see anything wrong with my comments (that's even worse isn't it)


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Nov 2014)

It's all brizzle @summerdays to me my babber


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'm expecting a photo of a flamingo, the ones in Manchester look a bit like herons.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Cycling shoe (hence bike connection)......you don't think I wear those silly things around the house normally
> 
> View attachment 61927


They're a bit clean. Not worn often hmmm??? 
Mine are nice and muddy


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2014)

Well done @summerdays. 
I have a Few ideas, Fingers crossed that any come to Fruition!


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2014)

Katherine said:


> Well done @summerdays.
> I have a Few ideas, Fingers crossed that any come to Fruition!


Can't be any worse that some that have been presented so far,  I liked your entry in the last one!


----------



## Moderators (18 Nov 2014)

Foggy...




Oops was logged in in opera as the moderator account...


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2014)

Moderators said:


> Foggy...
> 
> View attachment 61996


Can I report this post for breaking the rules?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Can I report this post for breaking the rules?



Which rule does it break please?


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Which rule does it break please?


Trade descriptions, there's no fog.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Seems my new browser is having issues.... I can't delete that cyclist! Or for that matter upload pictures from it. Had to go back to opera to try an upload.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Trade descriptions, there's no fog.


There is, that's why you can't see the background and the hill behind the tree!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Which rule does it break please?


Didn't know it was you


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Which rule does it break please?




It'll be considered as being fixed/rigged/cheating. It could even be summer days trying her luck


----------



## the_mikey (18 Nov 2014)

I was considering a photo of some fermenting fruit in a Brompton rack bag outside but thought better of it..


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

OK, I give you

Oh 'Fiddlesticks'







And I give you the same in the style of Potsy





In the style of rocky





in the style of 3bm (close but no cigar)





in the style of DJb (roughly, I couldn't be arsed fiddling too long)





and finally in the current style of SNSSO





Other styles are available.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> OK, I give you
> 
> Oh 'Fiddlesticks'
> 
> ...



 thank you


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There is, that's why you can't see the background and the hill behind the tree!


Are you sure your camera lens wasn't just a bit misted up?

Right I'm off out, I'll be scanning the trail for F-words and anything else to get a better entry in than the previous waste of space attempts


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> OK, I give you
> 
> Oh 'Fiddlesticks'
> 
> ...


Think we have a winner

This way we all win!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

I'm going for "full"






I believe it meets the *full* bike requirement... This being the state of our back bedroom, *full*...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

And on this one, *fisheye,* that being the special affect applied in camera to the above scene. 





*
*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

And *finally *the state of my mind currently "*fuzzy*"


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Moderators said:


> Foggy...
> 
> View attachment 61996
> 
> ...



See it was slightly foggy


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And *finally *the state of my mind currently "*fuzzy*"
> 
> View attachment 62016


@Crackle will go bonkers with this one!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @Crackle will go bonkers with this one!


Oh yep, just imagine that across the ceiling.... And it thought the meds are having a bad enough effect on me


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @Crackle will go bonkers with this one!


I don't need to, it is bonkers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I don't need to, it is bonkers.


@User14044 should like it....  it is full on forn bikes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a good picture too - although slightly spoilt by a lack of feet


Ouch. I shouldn't laugh that much, it hurts... Got to wait till 2pm for the next dose of painkillers....


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Just for you I will repeat two of the rules .... MUST HAVE A BIKE  MUST BE OUTSIDE





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I believe it meets the *full* bike requirement... This being the state of our back bedroom, *full*...


Are you sure about that Satnav?


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you sure about that Satnav?


Who's saying it first?


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you sure about that Satnav?


Sat-Nav got given speshall roolz - you dumbhead


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you sure about that Satnav?





Beebo said:


> Sat-Nav got given speshall roolz - you dumbhead


What he said!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Fix!!!!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

*Fallen* tree


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Feet *Filth*


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2014)

Mine pales into insignificance compared with earlier efforts. But since I've taken one, I give you *faffing*!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Flamingos *Flying *things


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

They're coming thick and fast now!

Some more thick than fast


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Flamingos *Flying things*


Foul!

I think they're herons *Flying things* - shouldn't count!


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Foul!
> 
> I think they're herons *Flying things* - shouldn't count!


I think given his recent bird identification, it's a pass from me


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Foul!
> 
> I think they're herons *Flying things* - shouldn't count!


Just cos you didn't think of it first 

Am I ahead of Rocky now, that's all that matters to me?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Just cos you didn't think of it first
> 
> Am I ahead of Rocky now, that's all that matters to me?


How can you be ahead when you posted a picture with feet in it?


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> How can you be ahead when you posted a picture with feet in it?


Rocky chose 'foot' I chose 'feet' anyway that was just one of my contenders


----------



## hopless500 (18 Nov 2014)

Like the fisheye one


----------



## hopless500 (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you sure about that Satnav?


She has special exemption. So she has it spot on 
Nyer


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

@summerdays is gonna be tearing her hair out when she finally surfaces today... she's really not gonna like being a winner


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

I give you fish


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

And another "frustration"


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

And the last one before it goes dark. A Somerset field.


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> And the last one before it goes dark. A Somerset field.


...with an invisible bike?


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> ...with an invisible bike?


 This is getting silly now.


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> This is getting silly now.


Only now? 

Where is that malingerer summerdays?
Surely some guidance and strict judging is needed to rid the competition of these half-witted efforts


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> ...with an invisible bike?


I thought the top of my bike was in shot but looking now I am home it's not.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

This one has the bike in. I again give you field


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> This is getting silly now.


Farcical


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

We may never see @summerdays again. 

She's probably quivering like jelly, squatted in the corner of a room, sobbing.....


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> We may never see @summerdays again.
> 
> She's probably quivering like jelly, squatted in the corner of a room, sobbing.....


She's probably trying really, really hard not to take advantage of her position as a moderator and delete the nonsense and threadban the miscreants...


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Well I'll be OK but Potsy will be in deep trouble.


She'd be better off banning us all and calling it a day

There's pages of frivolous floundering


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2014)

Fuchsia


----------



## djb1971 (18 Nov 2014)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 62045
> Fuchsia


Sanity. 

Unfortunately chaps, it's a woman showing us how it's done. I feel we're slipping away from the prize!


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2014)

Aha. A sensible effort well done @Katherine


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Sanity.
> 
> Unfortunately chaps, it's a woman showing us how it's done. I feel we're slipping away from the prize!



Where in the rules did @summerdays mention sanity... I would prefer the usual insanity but very nice @Katherine


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> OK, I give you
> 
> Oh 'Fiddlesticks'
> 
> ...


Fantastic, but you forgot the crow


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62034
> View attachment 62034
> And another "frustration"


You are definitely getting points for getting that one right but I'd prefer it if it was a footpath open sign


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Fantastic, but you forgot the crow


Crow, what crow. I wasn't putting that stick up my nose?


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Only now?
> 
> Where is that malingerer summerdays?
> Surely some guidance and strict judging is needed to rid the competition of these half-witted efforts


Some of us have to work you know, and now wading through all the posts, everyone has been .... Err .... Inventive


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Crow, what crow. I wasn't putting that stick up my nose?


As in the style of @potsy


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You are definitely getting points for getting that one right but I'd prefer it if it was a footpath open sign



That would be titled FREEDOM


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Some of us have to work you know


Some things are more important than work, I don't think you are taking your responsibilities seriously enough, I am getting a petition up to have you removed as the judge


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Some things are more important than work, I don't think you are taking your responsibilities seriously enough, I am getting a petition up to have you removed as the judge


Normally I manage a quick look at some point but I'm running out of data for this month so looking at a photo thread isn't going to help!

Besides then I would have to explain to others why I was pulling out my hair


----------



## Haitch (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Foul!
> 
> I think they're herons *Flying things* - shouldn't count!



Aren't they Swimming things?


----------



## Spinney (18 Nov 2014)

Alan H said:


> Aren't they Swimming things?


What, herons? Or the white flamingos in @potsy's post?
In that image, the white flamingos def. count as swimming things - good point!

Naughty, naughty potsy, cheating _again_!!!!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> What, herons? Or the white flamingos in @potsy's post?
> In that image, the white flamingos def. count as swimming things - good point!
> 
> Naughty, naughty potsy, cheating _again_!!!!


They'd just landed


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> They'd just landed


Call them water fowl and you will be fine


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2014)

Here is *Ferry* at Woolwich*.* Not the greatest picture, I might work on it over the next few days.


----------



## Beebo (19 Nov 2014)

You might call it a water slide, but I call it a *Flume*.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought the rules were that you had to announce what you were photographing before posting it.
> 
> .......which means everyone, apart from me, is disqualified.


Whatever you and @potsy are on, I want some of it!


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought the rules were


I can only see two things wrong with this..
1 You thinking 
2 There are rules?


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

glad the thread is back to its normal level of stupidity... with the exception of the great shots from @Beebo


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought the rules were that you had to announce what you were photographing before posting it.
> 
> .......which means everyone, apart from me, is disqualified.


Apart from me. I announced the word.  The picture is still pending


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2014)

Ah. But.
I would like to be disqualified anyway please


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

I thought I had lots of waffle to sift through. I feel sorry for @summerdays, there's pages of crap and a few pictures.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I thought I had lots of waffle to sift through. I feel sorry for @summerdays, there's pages of crap and a few pictures.


Should make it easier to sort through... Ignore everything without a photo in it... tynemouth there is that thing called the moderators delete button...


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought the rules were that you had to announce what you were photographing before posting it.
> 
> .......which means everyone, apart from me, is disqualified.



No, you just need to say what the word is! Never mind by the end of the comp you might just have got the rules..... (Or maybe not)



djb1971 said:


> Whatever you and @potsy are on, I want some of it!


Another planet most of the time


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

OK. Out on the winter bike having a few beers so apologies for the quality and content. To ensure @potsy is happy.... 

Food, fence and fifty two


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

Food


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

Fence


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

I must admit I was going to ask you where the fence was..... I thought it was the quantity of drink you had consumed!

And 52?


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

And finally 52 as just dumped the bent big ring for what was in my mates workshop


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Wasn't it meant to be the whole bike Mrs @summerdays?


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I must admit I was going to ask you where the fence was..... I thought it was the quantity of drink you had consumed!
> 
> And 52?


I don't think BigAl has quite got the hang of this new fangled internet


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

To be honest even getting these posted whilst wobbling between Easton and temple meads was a challenge. But they are posted and I am contented... Just cycling along the canal path to content with next so maybe fall will be the next photo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> To be honest even getting these posted whilst wobbling between Easton and temple meads was a challenge. But they are posted and I am contented... Just cycling along the canal path to content with next so maybe fall will be the next photo.


So texting and cycling...


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

Cycle, photo, try to use Internet, and repeat...


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Wasn't it meant to be the whole bike Mrs @summerdays?


As long as it's a part of a bike it's probably ok, otherwise @djb1971 is in trouble....


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I will try to get the full bike in as I fall, flailing into the fridgid water of the river Avon in approx 15 minutes. Can I use a flash for full effect?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I will try to get the full bike in as I fall, flailing into the fridgid water of the river Avon in approx 15 minutes. Can I use a flash for full effect?


Only use flash of you find any fish during the fall when you can foto the whole friggin lot in one frame!


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> As long as it's a part of a bike it's probably ok, otherwise @djb1971 is in trouble....


Phew

I've got things planned anyway. Just hope work doesn't scupper them. I know where I'm going but struggling with the F part of the plan

If works ruins my pics I'm having the word farkED


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I will try to get the full bike in as I fall, flailing into the fridgid water of the river Avon in approx 15 minutes. Can I use a flash for full effect?


Depends exactly which kind of flash


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

Btw
Thanks for allowing bike parts @summerdays 


See, it pays to suck up to the judge @User14044 @potsy


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Wasn't it meant to be the whole bike Mrs @summerdays?


I hope you lot are not trying to change the rules mid competition? 

By my reckoning I am still out in front with my classy efforts, Rocky is last just ahead of BigAl


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Depends exactly which kind of flash


You have no idea how hard that sentence was for me... Meds have been upped and morphine has come out early tonight!


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

Last post before home is for festive


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)




----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You have no idea how hard that sentence was for me... Meds have been upped and morphine has come out early tonight!


I'm just worried that @rich p is going to get ideas now


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62143


I like that but it should be excluded. 

ITS ONLY THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You should be banned now for upsetting the Grinch in me


----------



## the_mikey (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62143



Lurking outside the local bike shop I see...


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62143



I like the way you balanced the tree on the saddle!


----------



## Crackle (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62143


F is for fir....kin bright tree.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Lurking outside the local bike shop I see...



My local is cadence but love Avon Valley. 



Katherine said:


> I like the way you balanced the tree on the saddle!



Dropped it along the canal path home unfortunately.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I like that but it should be excluded.
> 
> ITS ONLY THE MIDDLE OF NOVEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You should be banned now for upsetting the Grinch in me



Just working with the material I am given.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Just working with the material I am given.


Ho Ho Ho


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Ho Ho Ho



Green Valley


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Nov 2014)

Can't even get that right. 

Green giant.... Pff time for bed as 4am alarm and then ride to work. Night all


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Can't even get that right.
> 
> Green giant.... Pff time for bed as 4am alarm and then ride to work. Night all


Nighty night. 

Don't have nightmares about FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFs

And no more bloody Xmas pics tomorrow


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> F is for fir....kin bright tree.


a propos of nothing at all...

I took a photo of some pine cones arranged into the shape of a capital 'L'

Fircone L

I'll try and find the photo if there's enough demand


----------



## djb1971 (19 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> a propos of nothing at all...
> 
> I took a photo of some pine cones arranged into the shape of a capital 'L'
> 
> ...


A cryptic photo, that'll be nice


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Has it got a foot* bike *in the picture?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Silly me, @Spinney, I was forgetting that this is CC forum and not Podiatry Chat......


Fetish chat

That's it! you can have fetish Rocky


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

*Footballers* playing on *Fake* grass under *Four* *Floodlights*





Shame my camera phone is so crap as that could have been quite a good photo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> *Footballers* playing on *Fake* grass under *Four* *Floodlights*
> View attachment 62168
> 
> Shame my camera phone is so crap as that could have been quite a good photo.


I think someone is getting way to serious for this thread and should be disqualified on that grounds


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> *Footballers* playing on *Fake* grass under *Four* *Floodlights*
> View attachment 62168
> 
> Shame my camera phone is so crap as that could have been quite a good photo.


No - there are five lights.


(waits to see how many other sad geeks get the reference....)


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> a propos of nothing at all...
> 
> I took a photo of some pine cones arranged into the shape of a capital 'L'
> 
> ...



You could take a pic of just the front of your bicycle, to make sure you get the fork in' photo.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Nov 2014)

When's the closing date? I missed it among all the, um, waffle chat


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

Here's my entry. Posted this in the Photography thread by mistake, sat back and wondered why I hadn't already been declared the winner!

A *Funny *Bike






Ps. It all went very quiet in the Photography thread after I posted. I think they think I'm some kind of philistine.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> When's the closing date? I missed it among all the, um, waffle chat


Err I never set a closing date, but not this weekend but the one after! (That's if I can last that long!)


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Here's my entry. Posted this in the Photography thread by mistake, sat back and wondered why I hadn't already been declared the winner!
> 
> A *Funny *Bike
> 
> ...


Any details on why the chain is like that?


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Any details on why the chain is like that?


D'you mean rusty? Or heading for the motor - looks like it can't be pedalled at all!


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2014)

Ah it's a motor, I'm not sure I'd want to cycle that.... Looks a little dangerous (as well as rusty).


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ah it's a motor, I'm not sure I'd want to cycle that.... Looks a little dangerous (as well as rusty).


Looks like a small single cylinder petrol job, exhaust clamped to the down tube. Home-made, at a guess (or if it was from a proper manufacturer, their designers need shooting !)


----------



## AndyRM (20 Nov 2014)

It looks f*cking lethal is what it looks like!


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Here's my entry. Posted this in the Photography thread by mistake, sat back and wondered why I hadn't already been declared the winner!
> 
> A *Funny *Bike
> 
> ...


Filistine?


----------



## Katherine (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Here's my entry. Posted this in the Photography thread by mistake, sat back and wondered why I hadn't already been declared the winner!
> 
> A *Funny *Bike
> 
> ...


 Looks like Southwold?


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Here's my entry. Posted this in the Photography thread by mistake, sat back and wondered why I hadn't already been declared the winner!
> 
> 
> Ps. It all went very quiet in the Photography thread after I posted. I think they think I'm some kind of philistine.


The funny thing was that you even posted before hand to announce the fact that you were about to post the picture. 
Plus you got no likes, then posted it here and have 8 already. Our standards are much lower.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Our standards are much lower.


Yes, we've got much, much lower expectations 

It's the experience of looking at out of focus and crooked horizons!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

It looks very much like a home made job. It's been chained to the railings on the cliff-top for over a month during which time the chain has gone rusty!

I'm thinking about making polite enquiries about becoming its legal owner.

Not Southwold. They're much too posh to allow such a contraption to linger on their sea front all this time! 

It's Cromer, in Norfolk.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> When's the closing date? I missed it among all the, um, waffle chat


I wouldn't worry about it if I were you, I've seen your idea of a good photo


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if I were you, I've seen your idea of a good photo


What - the ones of you????


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

OK I have the day off and plan a big ride today. Any suggestions of topics that I may try and get a photo of? And as I will be sober unlike Wednesdays drunken efforts they may even be in focus...


----------



## coffeejo (21 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> OK I have the day off and plan a big ride today. Any suggestions of topics that I may try and get a photo of? And as I will be sober unlike Wednesdays drunken efforts they may even be in focus...


Something beginning with F and containing your bike?


----------



## the_mikey (21 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Something beginning with F and containing your bike?



Frocester Hill


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Something beginning with F and containing your bike?



Thanks for the insightful suggestions


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Frocester Hill



Cycling there and back would be bad enough looking at the weather forecast and then that monster would probably kill me.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Cycling there and back would be bad enough looking at the weather forecast and then that monster would probably kill me.



I have only ever peered down it and thought there's no way back from that...


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

Well half way out on my trip and stopped for bacon and coffee at my mums. I have forest and fern


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

Forest


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Nov 2014)

Fern


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Frocester Hill



Fish Hill?


----------



## 4F (21 Nov 2014)

Footbridge, Fixie


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2014)

4F said:


> Footbridge, Fixie
> View attachment 62250


Formidable, fat fellow from Felixtowe!  (ah - the good old days!)


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Nov 2014)

Looking at the weather forecast for the morning can I take frost?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Nov 2014)

What's with this picking a word with no pic? Have I missed something?


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2014)

Bagsy-ing the word before anyone else photographs it, I think....


----------



## djb1971 (23 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Bagsy-ing the word before anyone else photographs it, I think....


That should be a disqualification for everyone that has done it A pic or no word Filching 

@summerdays


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Looking at the weather forecast for the morning can I take frost?


You should be up and about, and arrived at your destination before most of the rest are out of bed, I'm hoping it's the pretty white stuff rather than the invisible black stuff. One black spot for me has been Hambrook lights which has been completely resurfaced since last year finished last week in fact, hopefully improving the surface, else I may be able to contribute one of my own- fallen!


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Formaldehyde


Go on I want to see how you use that one


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Go on I want to see how you use that one


I think you should threadban him for the next competition if he _doesn't_ produce a picture of his bike and some formaldehyde in a photo taken outside!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You should be up and about, and arrived at your destination before most of the rest are out of bed, I'm hoping it's the pretty white stuff rather than the invisible black stuff. One black spot for me has been Hambrook lights which has been completely resurfaced, hopefully improving the surface, else I may be able to contribute one of my own- fallen!



Well if I get a nice pic in the morning I will post it. If someone else gets in I salute them..


----------



## djb1971 (23 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Well if I get a nice pic in the morning I will post it. If someone else gets in I salute them..


It'll be @potsy, he likes to get out early to do a bit of bird spotting.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 62442


Very good,  however you are still struggling with the rules aren't you (do you remember that one of them was outside)


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought @Spinney changed the rules. She said the photo should:
> 
> 
> Nothing about outside (or else it would have been outside)


You are misquoting me, @User14044! 
And that's not formaldehyde, that is only a representation of formaldehyde!
[/pedant]


----------



## djb1971 (23 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> however you are still struggling with the rules aren't you


Tbh, we all are now.

Every time I pop on here to take a peak, somebody has altered the rules. I'm changing them now in fact.

It's no longer F, it's any letter of the alphabet that isn't ann X or Z and they can be inside or outside with a whole bike or part of a bike. @SatNavSaysStraightOn is allowed to take pics of her ceiling. Sorted


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> You are misquoting me, @User14044!
> And that's not formaldehyde, that is only a representation of formaldehyde!
> [/pedant]


I must admit it could have been almost any chemical formula, I've forgotten the lot of them, the brain cells are overloaded (with rubbish, quite a bit from this thread!)


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Ask a chemist - @SatNavSaysStraightOn should know if I'm right.


I trust Spinney, though I thought SNSSO's speciality was computers, she is definitely more knowledgable than me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I trust Spinney, though I thought SNSSO's speciality was computers, she is definitely more knowledgable than me!


Dropped out of an organic chemistry phd after 2 plus years 

Yep it's formaldehyde...  just needs to be taken outside... sorry @User14044, try again in the morning...


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2014)

(jolly good, no-one spotted that I edited my post after Rocky had quoted it - ha!)


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

Well having looked at the photos taken on the way in I am giving up on frost. Too much fog for the shots I had planned or too much flash to show the frost elsewhere on the route. Hey ho better get on with some work


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Well having looked at the photos taken on the way in I am giving up on frost. Too much fog for the shots I had planned or too much flash to show the frost elsewhere on the route. Hey ho better get on with some work


Knew you would be up early, I'm still in bed though I'll be out of the house in less than an hour!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

@summerdays I leave for the office at 5am Monday to Thursday and then have Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. It seemed a drag a few years ago when I swapped to a compressed working week but I do enjoy the early mornings even in the middle of winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @summerdays I leave for the office at 5am Monday to Thursday and then have Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. It seemed a drag a few years ago when I swapped to a compressed working week but I do enjoy the early mornings even in the middle of winter.


It was a drag for me when I started work at 7am after a 2 plus hour drive into work. We also had pets and the likes that needed feeding before I went to work (my oh was 2 weeks on 2 weeks off on a project on Benbecula), so I was getting up at 3:45am, to get out of the house. The building I worked in had no windows, so I would get to work in the dark, go home in the dark and not see any daylight except at the weekends in for around 4 months . I was so glad to be made redundant!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was a drag for me when I started work at 7am after a 2 plus hour drive into work. We also had pets and the likes that needed feeding before I went to work (my oh was 2 weeks on 2 weeks off on a project on Benbecula), so I was getting up at 3:45am, to get out of the house. The building I worked in had no windows, so I would get to work in the dark, go home in the dark and not see any daylight except at the weekends in for around 4 months . I was so glad to be made redundant!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn
Not my idea of fun


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


>





BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> Not my idea of fun


Yep, not fun. I took a job on half that pay and chuckled cycled to work for 7 years after that! Was so much happier. 

Don't you just love predictive text!


----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2014)

My photographic masterpiece planned for yesterday was scuppered by 24+ hours of non-stop rain. So I gave up, drank beer and watched the Grand Prix instead.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> My photographic masterpiece planned for yesterday was scuppered by 24+ hours of non-stop rain. So I gave up, drank beer and watched the Grand Prix instead.


Glad to see where your priorities lie


----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2014)

I was just thinking of my bike. It wouldn't have been kind to leave it out in the rain while I took photographs


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2014)

Too much waffle and not enough pics


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Too much waffle and not enough pics


so come on then, at least I have an excuse that is valid!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Too much waffle and not enough pics


says he...... (king of waffle)


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2014)

I already have 3 contenders in, can now sit back and wait for @summerdays to give me the prize 

Might sneak another one in tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

I am pretty certain I have 4 in, perhaps 5... shall have to go back and see... I wonder how many pages it will take to find them


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

I'm a bit worried about the numbers of photos that people claim to have entered ... perhaps they are counting the disallowed ones!!!! Anyway you still have a few more days to try and improve on some of your feeble entries!!! (Note there are some goody two shoes who have brought the teacher an apple with their homework and they are doing just fine!)


----------



## 4F (24 Nov 2014)

Floodplain


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'm a bit worried about the numbers of photos that people claim to have entered ... perhaps they are counting the disallowed ones!!!! Anyway you still have a few more days to try and improve on some of your feeble entries!!! (Note there are some goody two shoes who have brought the teacher an apple with their homework and they are doing just fine!)


Fog - somewhere 
Full - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-3384502
Fisheye - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-3384511
Fuzzy - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-3384527

think that makes it to 4 

shall have to try for some more... wonder what I can foto in the dark tonight whilst on my 100m crutches sprint?


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2014)

Is it over yet?

fidgets....


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is it over yet?
> 
> fidgets....



Good grief. What part of 'must include bicycle' and 'outside' don't people understand!!!!!


(actually, it's just an excuse to use that head-banging smiley!! )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is it over yet?
> 
> fidgets....


Trade you.. Claim it is one of mine and if it wins, you can take the honours, set the next challenge and do the judging... 





I did do this by a private message didn't I?


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Trade you.. Claim it is one of mine and if it wins, you can take the honours, set the next challenge and do the judging...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it wasn't a serious entry (Spinney) you can take it and use it as you wish.


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> As it wasn't a serious entry (Spinney) you can take it and use it as you wish.


Is anything serious on this thread?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Is anything serious on this thread?


The feeling of dread when the winner is announced


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Is anything serious on this thread?





coffeejo said:


> The feeling of dread when the winner is announced


hey you two, laughing still hurts you know. This banned until around 5pm when the next dose of painkillers had kicked in



:virtual laugh:


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

A field of feeding *friesian *cows


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 62498
> A field of feeding *friesian *cows


Or holsteins..


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

The full name is holstein friesian if you want to be totally correct. And as we are in Europe not the USA I prefer to use friesian.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We haven't had a foot entered yet, have we?
> 
> View attachment 62500


 no foot or feet I remember and you have a lovely garden and the bike is looking great.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> The full name is holstein friesian if you want to be totally correct. And as we are in Europe not the USA I prefer to use friesian.


So you are entering something beginning with a h? 

Almost as good as @User14044 who does not have seem to have grasped the outside concept yet


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So you are entering something beginning with a h?
> 
> Almost as good as @User14044 who does not have seem to have grasped the outside concept yet



Well none of the farmers kids I went to school with would refer to them as holstein friesians or holsteins. I could ask the farmer what he calls them but I am sure he has better things to do unlike us lot it seems.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We haven't had a foot entered yet, have we?
> 
> View attachment 62500


I expect not (in your reality), very good of course I'm sure it meets most of the rules NOT!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Well none of the farmers kids I went to school with would refer to them as holstein friesians or holsteins. I could ask the farmer what he calls them but I am sure he has better things to do unlike us lot it seems.


They were called Friesians by the farmers in my family.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

You are very good at hiding it


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I wouldn't worry about being disqualified. Believe me this is a competition you wouldn't want to win.
> 
> I'm a professional photographer but I'd never let on to this lot



I worry that I have become a bit fixated with this one and may, by pure number of photos submitted, win. I am updating my cv so it may look good if I do?


----------



## Spinney (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I worry that I have become a bit fixated with this one and may by pure number of photos submitted may win. I am updating my cv so it may look good if I do?


Just be sure NOT to give them a link to this thread!


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We haven't had a foot entered yet, have we?
> 
> View attachment 62500


you could have *filing cabinet*, shame it's indoors with no bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Well having looked at the photos taken on the way in I am giving up on frost. Too much fog for the shots I had planned or too much flash to show the frost elsewhere on the route. Hey ho better get on with some work


Oh, good. That means I can do frost :


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, good. That means I can do frost :
> View attachment 62503


You are making me so envious. I love this time of year and being out on my bike


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are making me so envious. I love this time of year and being out on my bike


I lost the circulation in three of my toes this morning, if that reminds you of the good reasons to stay snuggled up under the duvet?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I lost the circulation in three of my toes this morning, if that reminds you of the good reasons to stay snuggled up under the duvet?


Nope, not in the slightest. I'm a cold weather person. Much prefer it to being too warm which I am right now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are making me so envious. I love this time of year and being out on my bike


Well, hopefully you'll be on the road to recovery while there's still frosty weather to enjoy.


User14044mountain said:


> Nice photo Phil.......


Thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, hopefully you'll be on the road to recovery while there's still frosty weather to enjoy.
> Thanks


At the current rate it should be the end of the frosty season, so somewhere around April or May having missed all of the good stuff out completely!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, hopefully you'll be on the road to recovery while there's still frosty weather to enjoy.
> Thanks


At the current rate it should be the end of the frosty season, so somewhere around April or May having missed all of the good stuff out completely!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, hopefully you'll be on the road to recovery while there's still frosty weather to enjoy.
> Thanks


At the current rate it should be the end of the frosty season, so somewhere around April or May having missed all of the good stuff out completely!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2014)

You appear to be suffering Accy Cyclist syndrome


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I lost the circulation in three of my toes this morning


Even with all that hair on them?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Even with all that hair on them?



I was surprised, I mean its not like the blood has that far to go


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Even with all that hair on them?





phil_hg_uk said:


> I was surprised, I mean its not like the blood has that far to go


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Ignore Potsy and Phil HG... boys will be boys.


They're gonna get it on ColinJ's ride next spring!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Even with all that hair on them?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


>


You're on the list as well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We haven't had a foot entered yet, have we?
> 
> View attachment 62500


No definitely not....
So I will also enter the foot competition  it was a foot competition wasn't it?
And there is even a bike in there





Today is going to be one of those days..


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


>


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> No definitely not....
> So I will also enter the foot competition  it was a foot competition wasn't it?
> And there is even a bike in there
> 
> ...


Now did you have to get the bike positioned that way or was it there anyway with the doors open, or did you have to ask Mr SNSSO to open the door and prop up the bike "because I just want to take a photo of my foot and a bike, to enter a competition"


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

Here's a Fountain with a Female Form


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Now did you have to get the bike positioned that way or was it there anyway with the doors open, or did you have to ask Mr SNSSO to open the door and prop up the bike "because I just want to take a photo of my foot and a bike, to enter a competition"


Nope, they (the expedition bikes) live there. same room as the full and fuzzy photos and the door is permanently open because the landing has no natural light source and is rather too dark otherwise (even before my bad back) and the window is always open so with the door open we have ventilation in the top of the house... so that is the entirety of my 'view' from the bed...  good isn't it. 3 weeks of looking at it so far and still counting


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nope, they (the expedition bikes) live there. same room as the full and fuzzy photos and the door is permanently open because the landing has no natural light source and is rather too dark otherwise (even before my bad back) and the window is always open so with the door open we have ventilation in the top of the house... so that is the entirety of my 'view' from the bed...  good isn't it. 3 weeks of looking at it so far and still counting


I preferred my version where you were trying not to sound completely mad as you got Mr SNSSO to help with your photo!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I preferred my version where you were trying not to sound completely mad as you got Mr SNSSO to help with your photo!


there is only so much space outside to store our bikes. Enough space for 4 of them and the towbar mounted bike rack (2 bikes live on it permanently, but the rack can't be removed from the area it is in without taking the bikes off it...). then the remaining 3 live in the house... 2 upstairs in the full back bedroom and my husband's new one in the living room at the moment, given I currently don't live there!


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2014)

I see it's up to me again to get this competition back on track 

I give you 'Furry fings things Feeding in a Field'


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2014)

There were approximately *Four* hundred of the buggers, no need to count them @summerdays just take my word for it


----------



## Spinney (25 Nov 2014)

Not fallow deer, though, @potsy?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2014)

Close call. Nearly got TMN'd


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Not fallow deer, though, @potsy?


Fred the famous fed deer...  haven't you heard of him, lives at faffon fark... Oops sorry that should read tatton park... Got a bit carried away there


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Fatbike on Foel Cedig, it was Freezing


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fatbike on Foel Cedig, it was Freezing


I consider it to be cheating to enter pictures of that quality. Are you trying to win again?


----------



## Spinney (25 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fatbike on Foel Cedig, it was Freezing


Has that had the HDR treatment?


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> I consider it to be cheating to enter pictures of that quality. Are you trying to win again?


I climbed for miles lugging that monster to get a photo beginning with F, so I'm using it!

@Spinney yes


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I climbed for miles lugging that monster to get a photo beginning with F, so I'm using it!
> 
> @Spinney yes


You needn't have bothered.
No one here knows whether that's Foel Cedig or not.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Fungi, the orange bits on the floor

The sad thing is, where this was taken used to be forest. It's now like a car park


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> You must have a very big lock to chain your bike to that tree



I heard he uses his belt


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fatbike on Foel Cedig, it was Freezing


Was that today? If so I'm jealous as all we have had is miserable weather!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Was that today? If so I'm jealous as all we have had is miserable weather!


Pics are either today or yesterday, it's been lovely in Wales but bloomin' cold!!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Trum y Fawnog, aren't Welsh words ace


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2014)

Go away I'm still wet and cold.... Yesterday was nice but today yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Go away I'm still wet and cold.... Yesterday was nice but today yuk yuk yuk!


I'm now back home and it's raining


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> No feet?


had to stand back a few feet to get the whole bike in the shot


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Trum y Fawnog, aren't Welsh words ace


You appear to be under attack by some kind of death ray.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> You appear to be under attack by some kind of death ray.


It's the fatbike haters trying to zap my tyres with a laser


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Rhiwargor Falls


----------



## Spinney (25 Nov 2014)

You had a grand day out, @djb1971 ! 
(I am envious...!)


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> You had a grand day out, @djb1971 !
> (I am envious...!)


I LOVED it!!

Had my favorite weather too, sunny and freezing cold. Also had it all to myself


----------



## djb1971 (25 Nov 2014)

Last one, honest. I can now go for a ride without looking for F's

Farm & Frozen


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2014)

Fire hydrant


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

I thought the sun might come out. It didn't. So masterpiece is still waiting.... instead here is a feathered flock feeding...


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2014)

A feathered flock of fowls, no less!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

I think people are getting way too serious with this competition now and putting way too much thought into it!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

And a further feathered critter looking at a fig leaf. And can i point out the 'fragile'tape on the box


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> A feathered flock of fowls, no less!


nay, a feathered flock of fowls feeding freely no less...


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nay, a feathered flock of fowls feeding freely no less...


'Feverishly' rather than 'freely'. I gave them mealworms. They really really really like mealworms!


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 62706
> And a further feathered critter looking at a fig leaf. And can i point out the 'fragile'tape on the box


You can see her thinking, this bike she bought me is too big. Look how far away the seat is


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> You appear to be under attack by some kind of death ray.


Klaatu-barada-nikto.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIaxSxEqKtA


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think people are getting way too serious with this competition now and putting way too much thought into it!


Nope there are too many slackers in this group, it's nice to see photos that don't have feet in them


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

Thought about adding feet, but thought there were enough 'f's to be getting on with


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 62706
> And a further feathered critter looking at a fig leaf. And can i point out the 'fragile'tape on the box


Looks like your bike has been left out with the rubbish 

When does this godforsaken competition end?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

(plus I didn't want telling off)


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Thought about adding feet, but thought there were enough 'f's to be getting on with


Didn't the feathered fowl have feet then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2014)

Yes, according the Chinese Buffet nearest me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Didn't the feathered fowl have feet then?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Didn't the feathered fowl have feet then?


Genius 
Absolute bl))dy genius


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Didn't the feathered fowl have feet then?


Does that mean she's disqualified now then for using Rocky's word?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Does that mean she's disqualified now then for using Rocky's word?


I didn't mention feet. Spinney did


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Looks like your bike has been left out with the rubbish
> 
> When does this godforsaken competition end?



Please can we end this.... I stopped post double puncture with no lights this morning to try and get a blurry picture of a fox. It wouldn't win but I had to try.... F F S I want my life back


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

And can whoever wins please choose feet as the subject


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Nov 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I have to say that I think this 'feet' thing has been done to death by some people on this forum



Someone has done a red dump on your head wocky


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> double puncture



Could've had Flat tyres

You're not trying hard enough!


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Could've had Flat tyres
> 
> You're not trying hard enough!



I could but my lights were about to go flat and I was in the middle of nowhere. But I know, no pain, no gain.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I could but my lights were about to go flat and I was in the middle of nowhere. But I know, no pain, no gain.


What's wrong with you!!!!!

Don't you want to win...............errrrr, let me think about that one


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

And yet I stopped more than once for a scabby town for. I was under the safe glow of inner city lighting by then though.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> What's wrong with you!!!!!
> 
> Don't you want to win...............errrrr, let me think about that one



Based on your fat bike pictures you may be back in the chair


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> And yet I stopped more than once for a scabby town for. I was under the safe glow of inner city lighting by then though.


Fluorescent lighting


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Fluorescent lighting



Foxtrot oscar


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Based on your fat bike pictures you may be back in the chair


I think somebody else has won. If not I bet @summerdays wouldn't mind another couple of weeks. It's already made her demented, what else could happen?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Foxtrot oscar


See you can think out of the box


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

@summerdays is as fed up as all of us local with the cycle path being closed until March and not reopening in ten days... Either that or still learning the local names for Bristol


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> See you can think out of the box



I just looked at your avatar and it became clear


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I could but my lights were about to go flat and I was in the middle of nowhere. But I know, no pain, no gain.


That's what a flash is for on the camera or fone....


Sorry nearly slipped up there.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I just looked at your avatar and it became clear


You

FLATTERER


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You
> 
> FLATTERER



Flattery where it's due....


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2014)

And f*ckwittery where it's due too!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> And f*ckwittery where it's due too!




Flippin' eck


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

So it the end of the month on sunday so three more days of good, bad or incorrect photos. @summerdays needs more photos to choose from so I am getting back on it tomorrow now I have been shown the way by @djb1971. I advise everyone to Fink, Foto, and it's all about the feet


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

I'm just off out for a quick ride. I've had a curry tonight, I can still taste it, really taste it. 

I hope I dont
A, fart
B, follow through

Do I take the phone to gets pics? Or is that taking commitment too far for an F?

@BigAl68 this is a proper dilemma, not taking a pic of a fox, in the dark isn't


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> ..fcukwittery?
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=farkwittery





Spinney said:


> And f*ckwittery where it's due too!



Oi that's my word get your own 

Or was it a reaction to seeing Rocky the fool's new avatar?


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'm just off out for a quick ride. I've had a curry tonight, I can still taste it, really taste it.
> 
> I hope I dont
> A, fart
> ...



Now that's dedication to the cause. And a photo of that situation will surely win, possibly, maybe


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Does that mean she's disqualified now then for using Rocky's word?


Rocky would be disqualified for overuse, he seems to have used it more than once​


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Please can we end this.... I stopped post double puncture with no lights this morning to try and get a blurry picture of a fox. It wouldn't win but I had to try.... F F S I want my life back


You're doomed once in you can't escape the clutches of the photo comp!


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I think somebody else has won. If not I bet @summerdays wouldn't mind another couple of weeks. It's already made her demented, what else could happen?


I've not even looked at them though I have started drinking wine in preparation! Nope unlike the tunnel this date is not being posponed!


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You're doomed once in you can't escape the clutches of the photo comp!


You can check out any time you like...


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Now that's dedication to the cause. And a photo of that situation will surely win, possibly, maybe


This judge has got some standards, they may be low but they do exist!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

DONT PANIC!

I made it back safely.

I had no flatulent or fluid faux pas bodily functions. I did tuck my tights into my socks to be safe


----------



## Spinney (27 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> DONT PANIC!
> 
> I made it back safely.
> 
> I had no flatulent or fluid faux pas bodily functions. I did tuck my tights into my socks to be safe


Tucking your tights in would only work if you had waterproofs tights and socks, wouldn't it?

No! Don't answer that! There are some mental images I _do not_ want in my head, particularly at this time of night.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> Tucking your tights in would only work if you had waterproofs tights and socks, wouldn't it?
> 
> No! Don't answer that! There are some mental images I _do not_ want in my head, particularly at this time of night.


Crickey!
I never thought of that. The only thing that bothered me, was the fact that there's nowhere for anything else to go into my tights. They're, errrr, tight


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I'm just off out for a quick ride. I've had a curry tonight, I can still taste it, really taste it.
> 
> I hope I dont
> A, fart
> B, follow through


Rather like myself, and my fears of the samosas I had for lunch on Wednesday. Right good, though.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> You can check out any time you like...



Ah, but you can never.....


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2014)

Is it over yet?


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

It's supposed to be.... I'm busy thinking but I haven't drunk enough yet..... Hic


----------



## djb1971 (30 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> It's supposed to be.... I'm busy thinking but I haven't drunk enough yet..... Hic


There's not enough booze in the world to ready yourself for it

Good luck, there's pages and pages of crap posts to sift through


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> There's not enough booze in the world to ready yourself for it
> 
> Good luck, there's pages and pages of crap posts to sift through


I know 25 pages .... But quite a few of those have NO photos on them, let alone photos that meet the rules!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I know 25 pages .... But quite a few of those have NO photos on them, let alone photos that meet the rules!


But you still have to look at those pages to know what to exclude.

Keep drinking and start on the strong stuff sooner rather than later.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

Well what can I say other than feet seemed to sneak into quite a few photos, though not a single toe wearing nail varnish???

BigAl - you were never going to win with a picture of the path closure sign, it would be so wrong though the Fishponds Fish definitely made the Shortlist, as did 4F's bridge one, Katherine's Fushias and Hopeless's Feathered Flock Feeding, and djb's Farm and Frozen, SNSSO's Fuzzy, even Potsy's Furry things in a field were slightly above his normal standard of entry......

Rocky wins ..... The most number of entries that broke the rules!!! And were subsequently disqualified!



As to who actually wins, I'm just desperate to hand over the judging baton and I decided that the one that made me smile a lot was Crax with his study of Fiddlesticks

Phew that's me done over to you @Crackle


----------



## djb1971 (30 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Rocky wins ..... The most number of entries that broke the rules!!! And were subsequently disqualified!




We'll done @Crackle


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2014)

Well!


summerdays said:


> Well what can I say other than feet seemed to sneak into quite a few photos, though not a single toe wearing nail varnish???
> 
> BigAl - you were never going to win with a picture of the path closure sign, it would be so wrong though the Fishponds Fish definitely made the Shortlist, as did 4F's bridge one, Katherine's Fushias and Hopeless's Feathered Flock Feeding, and djb's Farm and Frozen, SNSSO's Fuzzy, even Potsy's Furry things in a field were slightly above his normal standard of entry......
> 
> ...


Thank you Summerdays.............I think...........

Having thought about this carefully................no really. The theme is, your bike and 'tracks'. your bike must be in the picture, it must be outside (exception snsso, who's going have to think outside the box) and I don't think I can endure more than two weeks, so by Sunday the 14th December. Photo's must be taken fot the competition.

Anyone who doesn't want to win needs to send me a tenner.

@RichP and @threebikesmcginty can get off their beer butts for this one too.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well!
> 
> Thank you Summerdays.............I think...........
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, feet (singular or plural) are not needed in any of the photos?

I can think of obvious tracks, (down by the docks were the first place that sprung to mind) and I know what BigAl will go for since he will pass some on his commute!


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Dec 2014)

@Crackle good work and congratulations.

@summerdays plenty of tracks for me on the way home so I can actually just ride for the next two weeks and take the odd picture unlike the last 31 days...


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @Crackle
> 
> I'm getting a good feeling about this next one.....and I'll be polishing up my shoes.


Don't forget to include a bike this time


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

@Crackle 

(phew!)


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Tracks. Tracks.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Dec 2014)

I have an awful feeling we're gonna see a great many pictures of railways lines with intermitant bikes.


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2014)

I should say, I'll be looking for an interesting interpretation of the theme. And remember kids; stay off the tracks!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Anyone got any local druggies???


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> I should say, I'll be looking for an *interesting interpretation of the theme. *And remember kids; stay off the tracks!


That's easy though I think the ones who are thinking outside of the box are either asleep, at work or very sensibly keeping quiet!


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well!
> 
> Thank you Summerdays.............I think...........
> 
> ...


I've just clicked on that ^^^^ link and it aint me
p.s. Is there an apostrophe in 'aint'?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Tyre tracks in the dust at the side of the road


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Oops. Just re-read the instructions. My bike is behind Mr Hop's bike which is the one in the photo, cos I was taking the picture


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

<rummages around in dropbox for another photo>
Ah. My bike a bit further down the road. 
More tyre tracks at the side of the road....


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2014)

And those were taken today?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Errr, no. Earlier this year. But it doesn't say they have to be today


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Errr, no. Earlier this year. But it doesn't say they have to be today


Thread ban for hoppy


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Thread ban for hoppy


If you ever win and start judging, we're @$%#ed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Can I play?


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2014)

Taken for the competition of course. I've always read her name as hopeless as well.


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just clicked on that ^^^^ link and it aint me
> p.s. Is there an apostrophe in 'aint'?


I've sent that guy some pm's by mistake. He never replies.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Or there is this one  just before I was injured last time round


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 63001


Didn't it say your bike has to be in there as well??


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Parts


hopless500 said:


> Didn't it say your bike has to be in there as well??


Parts Of the bikes luggage are, not to mention my oh... Doesn't he count?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Anyway. My first one is clearly the winner. It has a box of beer in it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Anyway. My first one is clearly the winner. It has a box of beer in it


Nah.... I have a railway track in the 1st one, my bike and snow tracks in the 2nd one taken less than 30 mins before I was badly injured last time, I have the 2 requirements in there and new theme!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nah.... I have a railway track in the 1st one, my bike and snow tracks in the 2nd one taken less than 30 mins before I was badly injured last time, I have the 2 requirements in there and new theme!


"Having thought about this carefully................no really. The theme is, your bike and 'tracks'. *your bike must be in the picture*,"
Ahem. I refer you to the above


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

I think I might pass on the new theme if it requires injuries 
Although, could it be other people who are injured. Calling @potsy


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> If you ever win and start judging, we're @$%#ed


I was tempted but his Furry things were just too far away (in true Potsy style), but I did like the angle of the bike in that shot!


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Taken for the competition of course. I've always read her name as hopeless as well.


Ekk Sorry @hopless500 for mis-spelling your name!


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

I've been thinking more ... but I need SNOW!!!! Then you could really have fun with Tracks!!! So not to get in the way commuting I'd like it to arrive on Friday so that I can play in it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I've been thinking more ... but I need SNOW!!!! Then you could really have fun with Tracks!!! So not to get in the way commuting I'd like it to arrive on Friday so that I can play in it!


Mud would work as well you know, not to mention puddles...


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mud would work as well you know, not to mention puddles...


I know Mud would work but I'd get all muddy and my bike doesn't need any more help to get messy! (And you don't know my full idea to see why Mud would be a bad idea, as it is we are unlikely to get snow so I won't be able to do it anyway).


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ekk Sorry @hopless500 for mis-spelling your name!


Don't worry. I'm used to it :P:


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

So why Hopless rather than Hopeless?

I could go for a name like Hopeless - my family are a little cross with me today, well yesterday, as we went to visit my parents outside London and meet up with friends for a meal. We turned up at their house (my daughter having taken time off work), to discover it is next weekend instead


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Started off as Hopeless on Yahoo many years ago. Then one day the 'e' went missing and never returned. So I carried on using it.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2014)

You'll always be Hopeless to me if that's any consolation?


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> You'll always be Hopeless to me if that's any consolation?


Is that to me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

So why the 500?


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So why the 500?


She weighs 500lbs


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> She weighs 500lbs


Judging others by your own standards?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> You'll always be Hopeless to me if that's any consolation?


Potsy darling. Come here ....


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So why the 500?


Cos there were rather a lot of Hopeless people around at the time. So I chose a number.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> She weighs 500lbs


You are a cheeky focker. If I may say so


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ......and that's just his right leg


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ......and that's just his right leg


Does it include his foot?

Hoppy, one of the unchanging rules of the competition is that the photos must be taken after the theme is announced - no archives!


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

I had lots of ideas on my evening commute but my phone refused to cooperate. Now I'm home of course it decides to work!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I had lots of ideas on my evening commute but my phone refused to cooperate. Now I'm home of course it decides to work!!!


The first of the excuses


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

It was really irritating, the first photo was one @potsy would be proud of! It will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I nearly took the winner when I was out this morning.....it was a mixture of flamingos (or they might have been swans), autumn and some ducks. Plus it was outside and I had my bike.
> 
> Crax did say ducks, didn't he?


@User14044 wish you'd settle on an avatar, don't need help to get confused


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Dec 2014)

Forgot about the competition on the way home. Will need to remember in the morning


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I've decided to keep changing it so I can win the photo competition.....I think some people have got it in for me here either that or they don't recognise genius.


Well it's definitely not your photo taking abilities stopping you from winning, I think some of your feet shots are toetastic!


I'm doing a bit of advance ass licking here, just on the chance you win It pays to think ahead.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Forgot about the competition on the way home. Will need to remember in the morning


You'll do well this time 'round


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you really think I've got a chance?


It pays to do a bit of crawling, you never know


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I think I'd have to crawl to Santiago de Compostela to have any chance of winning this one


Looks like I may be doing foot pics this time too


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Go for it.......it's the future you know



Commoners don't recognise artistic abilities. 




Plebs





Have I just started CC's plebgate?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Does it include his foot?
> 
> Hoppy, one of the unchanging rules of the competition is that the photos must be taken after the theme is announced - no archives!


Yeah I know. But, y'know, it wasn't actually stipulated earlier was it


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Fair point Wocky.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

Although, I wouldn't actually call it 'cheating'. Just being slightly flexible with the rules


----------



## djb1971 (1 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Although, I wouldn't actually call it 'cheating'. Just being slightly flexible with the rules


I tried it last time, I got shot down for it in 10 seconds flat 

It seems that if you do it all of the time, nobody notices ( or cares )


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

If I can put my new (old) bike together that has arrived today, I shall take it out for a spin and look for things to photograph. Might even find some flamingos


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2014)

As an update to the above post - that may have been a tad optimistic. I can't get the front wheel back on cos I can't figure out how to release the sodding brakes. And I've knocked a brake block out which does not want to go back in.......and..... fairly major in riding scheme of things..... I can't get the saddle stem into its tube. 
If you get a photo it's going to consist of miscellaneous bike parts


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2014)

Just found this thread - so here goes for a first attempt ( bit boring ! )


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2014)

I had an idea for a shot like that, but where I was thinking of taking it would have made me a candidate for a Darwin award, so I'll probably try to think of something else!


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> I had an idea for a shot like that, but where I was thinking of taking it would have made me a candidate for a Darwin award, so I'll probably try to think of something else!



Avon Valley Railway - no trains running today !


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Just found this thread - so here goes for a first attempt ( bit boring ! )
> 
> View attachment 63075


That's the kind of shot I was expecting from @BigAl68 knowing his commute, I like the alternative bike stand


----------



## djb1971 (2 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> ( bit boring ! )



If you think that's boring just pop on here and take a look at what turns up from the rest of us


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Ok so phone cooperating today I took some (you know me why just enter one when you can enter loads), so mine were tracks made by two different beasts, one powered by cake the other petrol.














I prefer the tracks when they are cleared by the petrol driven machine rather than the tracks left by the cyclists. (From a safety point of view, visually the cyclist cleared ones are prettier!)


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Dec 2014)

So far the light both in the morning and evening has allowed zero photography so most of my shots would be darkness. And yes @summerdays that one of @Spartak would have been one of my proposed shots but there is still 10 days and off work Friday - Sunday and hope to be out most of those days.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

Some great tracks on this!


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2014)

That shows lateral thinking! Now you just need to persuade us that the cupboards your bike is leaning on are out of doors....


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2014)

At least it's got a bloody bike in it! One out of 3 ain't bad considering it's Rocky...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> That shows lateral thinking! Now you just need to persuade us that the cupboards your bike is leaning on are out of doors....



It ain't in the house.


----------



## Crackle (2 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It ain't in the house.


It looks like a garage, so acceptable to me. No one in their right mind keeps 3in1 or a cupboard like that in their house.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> No one in their right mind keeps 3in1


Sadly...
But I agree on the cupboard... It's that a stereo in the top right?


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

I was going to use a record in one if I could but I couldn't remember where they were .... BUT I was going to take it outside!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I was going to use a record in one if I could but I couldn't remember where they were .... BUT I was going to take it outside!!!!





summerdays said:


> I was going to use a record in one if I could but I couldn't remember where they were .... BUT I was going to take it outside!!!!



Cds also have tracks as well, just saying


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

It's actually an antique dresser but it doesn't 'go' with our modern house so it's in the garage, if anyone wants it they can buy it.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2014)

Rocky being a stickler for the rules?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Far be it from me to point out the rules here but I think Crax said something about being outside. I've just paid for a judicial review and it means 'out in the open outside' not 'in a shed which is outside'



Shove it buddy, Crax said...



Crackle said:


> It looks like a garage, so acceptable to me.



His rules.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2014)

What happens if the judge gets a thread ban? 

I have an idea which involves me, my bike and a Metrolink tram, if you don't hear from me again then assume it went wrong


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> What happens if the judge gets a thread ban?
> 
> I have an idea which involves me, my bike and a Metrolink tram, if you don't hear from me again then assume it went wrong



Here's hoping...


----------



## Crackle (2 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ....making them up as he goes along to suit his mates.


I don't mind the rules being stretched to accommodate lateral thinking. They're just not elastic enough for your current entry though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> I don't mind the rules being stretched to accommodate lateral thinking. They're just not elastic enough for your current entry though.



The only thing that vaguely qualified was a Brompton and that's not even a real bicycle.


----------



## coffeejo (2 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> What happens if the judge gets a thread ban?
> 
> I have an idea which involves me, my bike and a Metrolink tram, if you don't hear from me again then assume it went wrong


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2014)

Taken tomorrow at 10.30am, bike is behind one of those trees in the distance, think that's everything covered, nice to be able to relax knowing I've got a good one in already


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Taken tomorrow at 10.30am, bike is behind one of those trees in the distance, think that's everything covered, nice to be able to relax knowing I've got a good one in already
> 
> View attachment 63101


I'd of preferred it if you are taking a photo of tomorrow that it had a big yellow sun in it!


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

There you go.... FTFY


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'd of preferred it if you are taking a photo of tomorrow that it had a big yellow sun in it!


Sun was will be blinding, had to tone the original down a bit


----------



## Spinney (2 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Taken tomorrow at 10.30am, bike is behind one of those trees in the distance, think that's everything covered, nice to be able to relax knowing I've got a good one in already


Is that a heron swimming in the flooded field on the left?


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

This is the shot I failed to get yesterday, "Tracks Potsy Style".


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2014)

Poor, 2/10


----------



## djb1971 (2 Dec 2014)

It's there somewhere


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Poor, 2/10


so high?


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2014)

Oi I ought to have some allowance for not being as tall as half of you, that gives you an unfair advantage to getting shots of tracks in the cutting!


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 63085


Welcome to the Fold. That looks brand new, me likes


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a couple of months old.....and it's lovely to ride


Don't tell TBM, he'll want one next, I know he likes my one!


----------



## the_mikey (2 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brompton and that's not even a real bicycle.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Dec 2014)

the_mikey said:


>


Even on here, that's a low blow. 


Technically, he's correct. It's just two bits of metal on a hinge, but it's still below the belt


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Right I forgot I had the afternoon booked off so I have been out to get involved. All based around railway tracks so not that original.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

How come you've got blue sky?  
And what's that shiny thing behind the tree in the last picture???


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> How come you've got blue sky?
> And what's that shiny thing behind the tree in the last picture???



Beautiful day here today


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2014)

Another nice track ....


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> How come you've got blue sky?
> And what's that shiny thing behind the tree in the last picture???



Blue sky but 6 degrees. Lovely being out in it though


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

And this one the other end of the railway at the sidings.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Another nice track ....
> 
> View attachment 63182



Where be that? Looks mighty familiar


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

I refuse to like that *sulk*


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2014)

I, too, have just been for a 20 mile spin in the sunshine just north of Bristol. Had an idea for a shot but didn't spot a suitable vehicle to pose with my bike.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Would that be a tractor? @Spinney


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Just spotted some yeti tracks I think in Easton, Bristol.


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2014)

Nope! Not telling, you might pinch my idea!
(Was passed by about 6 tractors with huge trailers on the ride, though!)


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Oh I think I may know but I will await the big reveal... 

Not related as not a track bike but this has just arrived at my mates workshop. Purchased last week as my steel project. 1980 ken bird time trial bike that has had a few mods to change it to a road frame.


----------



## theloafer (3 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Blue sky but 6 degrees. Lovely being out in it though



we got blue sky here too and  but no cycling for me yet


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Where be that? Looks mighty familiar



The path that runs beside the oil terminal near Westerleigh.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> The path that runs beside the oil terminal near Westerleigh.



Yes I know it. A nice way over to my mums in Chipping Sodbury from Bath. You could have had the rail tracks under the bridge around there by the slaughter house. It would be a nice shot


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Yes I know it. A nice way over to my mums in Chipping Sodbury from Bath. You could have had the rail tracks under the bridge around there by the slaughter house. It would be a nice shot



Lots of wagons waiting to enter slaughter house 8-( didn't want to hang about there !!!

It'll be good when path 'eventually' links up with Yate & Sodbury !


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Spartak said:


> Lots of wagons waiting to enter slaughter house 8-( didn't want to hang about there !!!
> 
> It'll be good when path 'eventually' links up with Yate & Sodbury !



It sure will


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Dec 2014)

Sunny here in Cheshire to sadly. Sadly because I can't get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (3 Dec 2014)

Evening losers!
Here's my entry: " Blood Bianchi On The Tracks."


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (3 Dec 2014)

Er..... might inadvertently have forgot to mention that the photo was sent to me by The Bianchi Owners Club!


----------



## djb1971 (3 Dec 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Er..... might inadvertently have forgot to mention that the photo was sent to me by The Bianchi Owners Club!


Instant ban


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Evening losers!
> Here's my entry: " Blood Bianchi On The Tracks."
> 
> View attachment 63207



Wrong sort of leaves on the line, wrong gauge too, the sleepers are at incorrect centres and that paintwork just screams institution.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

Well this is better than my usual drunken Wednesday photo fodder. 

Hopefully anyway.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Evening losers!
> Here's my entry: " Blood Bianchi On The Tracks."
> 
> View attachment 63207


Watch out, there's a trai.......


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

For rocky here is my cold foot on a real train which is outside and on a track. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.... Maybe


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

What happened to my foot photo?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

Rocky stole it.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

At last. Bloody tunnels and cider... Pff


----------



## djb1971 (3 Dec 2014)

Foot is now part of the swear filter. Anything associated with feet gets deleted. 


Apart from this post, I've had special permission to use the bad words.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Rocky stole it.



I hope not, I still have to wobble home from the station yet.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I hope not, I still have to wobble home from the station yet.


Have you been out all day riding trains to take track pics


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Have you been out all day riding trains to take track pics



No just out cycling followed by my normal Wednesday 4pm through 7pm drinking cider then wobbling home. Today though started in the pub at 3pm.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

First ride out in the day light for a while. Only 4 degrees but completely still, bright and sunny. Light fading on the return but the moon was up. Usual 22 mile route but with an unusual amount of stops for photos. I've ridden over this railway line so many times and not seen a train but today when I stopped I saw 3!


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

I like this because it has tractor tracks and railway tracks.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

I like this because it has cycle tracks in the frost and the moon as well.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Dec 2014)

@Katherine busy busy

You didn't spend the day with @BigAl68 did you


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @Katherine busy busy
> 
> You didn't spend the day with @BigAl68 did you


That would be telling...


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> That would be telling...


You just needed to add this smiley...


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> That would be telling...


Actually, I don't think the A580 goes near Bath!


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> You just needed to add this smiley...


I find it hard to choose a smiley so not very good at remembering to use one.
There - 3 in one day to go with the 3 trains.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2014)

Taken since the competition was announced - check 
Taken outdoors - check
Tracks - check
Feet - 
Winner?


----------



## Crackle (3 Dec 2014)

Bike?


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Dec 2014)

@potsy. No bike today?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Bike?


^^^^^^^


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @potsy. No bike today?


He lost it in a pub this afternoon


----------



## Crackle (3 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> He lost it in a pub this afternoon


Or he's gone off the rails.


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2014)

This morning I was spotted by someone I know taking the photo the must have thought I was mad, luckily they just waved as they passed.

Tracks in the sky..... (There were plane tracks there too but they didn't show up with the bike so just the pylon tracks)


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Bike?


----------



## Crackle (3 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 63234


I'm pretty sure I said 'your bike'. What are you. The Tin man from the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## coffeejo (4 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel (number 2 son) has broken his toe playing rugby. He's asked me to enter his foot in this competition - so here it is
> 
> View attachment 63237
> 
> ...


Another injury?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel (number 2 son) has broken his toe playing rugby. He's asked me to enter his foot in this competition - so here it is
> 
> View attachment 63237
> 
> ...


￼have you thought about putting Gravel in a nice paďded room? I've never known anyone be as accident prone as he is


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2014)

Anaglypta - hmmm,


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ...he's a medical student, what do you expect, Rich? Your taxes are paying for him, by the way


For one awful moment I assumed that it was at your gaff - I'm relieved!


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> No, he lives in some awful place called Clapham


Sarf of ve river! Nuff said!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Dec 2014)

Fatbike sand tracks.

Taken from a global Fatbike day ride, chilly but fun.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Dec 2014)

There's train tracks In the background too


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2014)

Cold but we have sunshine..... How do Fatbikes get to know where other Fatbikes hang out?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> There's train tracks In the background too


Your timing was superb. I have just read this as a train went past my bedroom window


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Cold but we have sunshine..... How do Fatbikes get to know where other Fatbikes hang out?


I believe there is new fangled thing called communication...


----------



## djb1971 (6 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Cold but we have sunshine..... How do Fatbikes get to know where other Fatbikes hang out?


Ukfatbikes forum


----------



## Beebo (6 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Ukfatbikes forum


What sort of a loser hangs around on bike forums?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Dec 2014)

Beebo said:


> What sort of a loser hangs around on bike forums?


Sad weirdos with no lives 

On the plus side, there are more idiots like me on there


----------



## coffeejo (6 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> On the plus side, there are more idiots like me on there


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


>


Never had a smile been so apt!


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> There's train tracks In the background too



You might want to delete this photo as you're in danger of winning!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Never had a smile been so apt!









<------- Rik says


----------



## djb1971 (7 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> No cycling today - my right knee is giving me gyp. But here's me in a cycling jacket near the Mill Hill East/Finchley Central tube line.
> 
> View attachment 73700


There's something missing, can't quite figure out what they are


Aha, bike and FEET!!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm moving into my no feet phase.


It's scary to think of what you'll start using in your next phase of photos


----------



## djb1971 (7 Dec 2014)

I think we need a poll to see wether or not you need a poll for your next fetish


----------



## Beebo (7 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> No cycling today - my right knee is giving me gyp. But here's me in a cycling jacket near the Mill Hill East/Finchley Central tube line.
> 
> View attachment 73700


Are you playing pocket billiards?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> It's scary to think of what you'll start using in your next phase of photos


That's no mean feet Rocky


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> That's no mean feet Rocky


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2014)

You're lucky this time round. I've been too busy sorting my  Wisp out to take photos


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2014)

I've given in and had to post it...... I'm sure if you look hard enough there will be some tracks a la Potsy somewhere


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2014)

1 week to go. Lots of blethering recently but few pictures. It's not sewn up yet folks. I'm told the judge is most interested in an offbeat view of tracks


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2014)

There's a judge?


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> There's a judge?


Hopeless.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (8 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> 1 week to go. Lots of blethering recently but few pictures. It's not sewn up yet folks. I'm told the judge is most interested in an offbeat view of tracks


Slave driver


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2014)

I think everyone's waiting for some white stuff....


----------



## Spartak (8 Dec 2014)

..... this guy is !


----------



## djb1971 (8 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> When you've submitted perfection there's nothing more to do other than sit back and wait.



I've just gone back and checked, who are you referring to? I doubt any of us are going to win, we may get extra time on this one. Plus @Katherine has just given my secret weapon away, didn't think anyone else would've thought of that idea too


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Dec 2014)

Personally I have been cultivating an intravenous drug habit and hoping to get some decent tracks by next week..


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> When you've submitted perfection there's nothing more to do other than sit back and wait.


Yes the first word of that sentence is very relevant - WHEN .... And we are still waiting to see this submission


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Dec 2014)

did someone mention white stuff?

Can do...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that a flamingo in the background?


nah - goose. can't you tell from the camouflage?


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Dec 2014)

So we have had some snow up north it seems so I am expecting a deluge of snow tracks today. Down in the south west it was just bloody cold and it was like cycling over a diamond strewn path on the way to work. Didn't stop to take any pics as I was more interested in keeping warm and keeping upright.


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2014)

Snow forecast on Sunday in Manchester, might be too late!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Have I won yet?


You're just like a little kid in the back of the car on a long journey...


----------



## djb1971 (9 Dec 2014)

Just pray he doesn't ask for a wee


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2014)

It was the sweeties I was worried about


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2014)

Maybe some jelly babies will keep him quiet?


----------



## Spinney (9 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> Maybe some jelly babies will keep him quiet?


Will he leave the feet, do you think?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

Is the competition still running? If so I came across this when out this morning. 





It's the Santa express


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Is the competition still running? If so I came across this when out this morning.
> View attachment 74359
> 
> It's the Santa express


Very good!! And excellent timing or could you hear it coming in the distance, I always end up missing those sort of photos!


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here is my winner
> 
> View attachment 74363


We have the same jacket, but I usually wear mine when I'm cycling


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Very good!! And excellent timing or could you hear it coming in the distance, I always end up missing those sort of photos!


I knew it was running today having passed the yard earlier. I noticed the smoke and jumped off the bike, pulled out my phone, gloves off and just managed to get the pic.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We have other things in common: fit, good looking, good at photography, and many others too numerous to mention.


I don't know whether I'm being insulted or not, I will give you the benefit of the doubt, this time 

How much longer is this challenge running for, I haven't been on my bike since it started


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> We have other things in common: fit, good looking, good at photography, and



Blindness


----------



## Katherine (14 Dec 2014)

No white stuff then. I was hoping for some animal tracks. 
I did find the tram tracks in Eccles when I went on a Christmas card delivery ride and the old railway line up from Monton where the railway tracks have been swapped for a muddy track. It's well used by cyclists so I did get tracks from cycles.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Very good!! And excellent timing or could you hear it coming in the distance, I always end up missing those sort of photos!


No, he had no idea a hot, steaming, whistling, puffing locomotive was anywhere near the railway track beside which he was riding.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> I don't know whether I'm being insulted or not, I will give you the benefit of the doubt, this time
> 
> How much longer is this challenge running for, I haven't been on my bike since it started


I thought it was until the end of today, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

I think @SatNavSaysStraightOn is correct. 

@Scoosh I didn't hear it as I had my earphones in post cake stop and trundling along until I spotted the smoke in the sky.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought it was until the end of today, but I could be mistaken...


Ah - but what is today ? 

[Deep philosophical question there ]


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought it was until the end of today, but I could be mistaken...


In that case my chances of winning are less than Rocky's


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Ah - but what is today ?
> 
> [Deep philosophical question there ]


The day after I got out escaped from hospital is more than enough for this drug hazed mind of mine. Anything else can wait until the new year.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @Scoosh I didn't hear it as I had my earphones in post cake stop and trundling along until I spotted the smoke in the sky.


I had written some smart-alec comment about 'Moral of the tale: Don't wear earphones while riding beside a railway line', then deleted it, as I knew it was presumptious and, therefore ... well a bit obvious and silly ...


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The day after I got out escaped from hospital is more than enough for this drug hazed mind of mine. Anything else can wait until the new year.


Hmm, as I thought. 

No need to worry, @potsy - there's lots of time ...


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2014)

Scoosh said:


> No, he had no idea a hot, steaming, whistling, puffing locomotive was anywhere near the railway track beside which he was riding.


The trains only rain at the weekend on that line, and not every weekend either, though possibly in December they might


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

Scoosh said:


> I had written some smart-alec comment about 'Moral of the tale: Don't wear earphones while riding beside a railway line', then deleted it, as I knew it was presumptious and, therefore ... well a bit obvious and silly ...



I was on am empty cycle path, could see at least 200 meters and was listening to radio 5 live fairly quietly catching up on the sport news. 

I never wear headphones on roads or busy cycle paths and as @summerdays mentioned it's only a 3mile track that runs a few trains a week. I thought someone may tell me off but as we are on the photos thread then probably not as we are all fairly sensible if a little strange


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> The *trains only rain *at the weekend on that line, and not every weekend either, though possibly in December they might


I know that i am taking way to many painkillers but did that make sense to any one else?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

She has probably been at the sherry again @summerdays 

Or she will blame spell check. I would as according to a post I made yesterday I bought a pimp at a bike jumble in Tewkesbury. I actually bought a pump in Tetbury


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> She has probably been at the sherry again @summerdays
> 
> Or she will blame spell check. I would as according to a post I made yesterday I bought a pimp at a bike jumble in Tewkesbury. I actually bought a pump in Tetbury


Of course I blame the spell checker (though I'm not brialliant brilliant at spelling), I never notice what things the ipad autocorrects as I'm used to touch typing and reading what I type as I go rather than checking it again at the end, and you can't touch type on a tablet!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Of course I blame the spell checker (though I'm not brialliant brilliant at spelling), I never notice what things the ipad autocorrects as I'm used to touch typing and reading what I type as I go rather than checking it again at the end, and you can't touch type on a tablet!


I was just trying to imagine a train raining and sadly succeeding...


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

There were lots of children laughing as it had Santa handing out presents.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> There were lots of children laughing as it had Santa handing out presents.


What did you get?


----------



## Katherine (14 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> The trains only rain at the weekend on that line, and not every weekend either, though possibly in December they might


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

Why? Or what? @djb1971 

If what, then nowt as I have been a very naughty boy this year it seems


----------



## djb1971 (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Why? Or what? @djb1971
> 
> If what, then nowt as I have been a very naughty boy this year it seems


You seem the naughty sort

Did you sit on his knee 

Others may believe the 'I just happened to see the Santa train coming'. I know you sat there all day just to ask Santa for a new bike!


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2014)

Entries closed. I shall deliberate and deliver the verdict later. I can take Rocky off ignore now, someone can let me know if he posted anything worth considering


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> I can take Rocky off ignore now, someone can let me know if he posted anything worth considering


----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Entries closed. I shall deliberate and deliver the verdict later. I can take Rocky off ignore now, someone can let me know if he posted anything worth considering


It was Rocky, does that answer your question?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You seem the naughty sort
> 
> Did you sit on his knee
> 
> Others may believe the 'I just happened to see the Santa train coming'. I know you sat there all day just to ask Santa for a new bike!



He looked a bit like your avatar so what do you think? 

And I did think about waiting for it to pull out an hour or so earlier but realised they were only just opening for the day. It's always nice to see the steam train running. It runs every Wednesday in summer and every day during the school holidays so I see it lots on the way home. I must have taken it or one of the other engines photos about 40 times over the years.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> He looked a bit like your avatar so what do you think?
> 
> And I did think about waiting for it to pull out an hour or so earlier but realised they were only just opening for the day. It's always nice to see the steam train running. It runs every Wednesday in summer and every day during the school holidays so I see it lots on the way home. I must have taken it or one of the other engines photos about 40 times over the years.


Definitely on the naughty list


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

I have been on it or in danger most of my life. Better to be true to myself and buy myself something I want for crimbo. Lol


----------



## djb1971 (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I have been on it or in danger most of my life. Better to be true to myself and buy myself something I want for crimbo. Lol


It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission, get yourself something really nice for Xmas


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission, get yourself something really nice for Xmas



I already have. Bought a ken bird steel time trial frame with some nice cinelli bars and stem a few weeks ago. Picked up a golden arrow group set from various eBay sellers and for crimbo i plan to buy some Italian or French large flange wheels. Building it up over the holiday is the plan.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2014)

Right.

5 pages of blethering before I even got to a picture. And then 19 pages of my life I won't get back.

So having loaded all the pictures into my photo software for comparison, I have deliberated a winner and rather than just announce the winner, I'm going to blether some.

I had determined that anyone including rail tracks was going to have to post something really good to win as it was too obvious a picture. I was looking for obtuse, offbeat, odd and no feet. Now if Satnav had have posted the needle tracks from her op with a bike drawn in biro, she'd have won  The next one that came close was 3bm's record shot but I decided there wasn't enough of an outside element. 10/10 for idea, only 5 for execution. Honourable mention to Katherine for the deepest tracks and to djb for the picture most making me want to get my bike out.

So the winner is.........................................@BigAL68 Yes, it is railtracks but I do like it and for the sheer effort, a deserved winner.

The winning shot


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

Wow thank you very much . It seems my drunken shots are obviously some of my better shots. I was surprised how it came out when I took it after 5 pints of cider. 

OK give me until the morning to come up the next subject which I will look forward to judging I think..


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

Stop dragging it out, we all know it's gonna be 'feet'


----------



## djb1971 (14 Dec 2014)

We'll done @BigAl68 

Pick something easy old chap


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> We'll done @BigAl68
> 
> Pick something easy old chap



Thank you and I will try to as then there will hopefully, but doubtfully, more photos and less discussion on rules and feet. Something that allows feet (@potsy) but isn't feet in particular is what is coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Think you and I will try to as then there will hopefully, but doubtfully, more photos and less discussion on rules and feet. Something that allows feet (@potsy) but isn't feet in particular is what is coming to mind at the moment.


That popping sound you just heard was @User14044's brain exploding.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Wow thank you very much . It seems my drunken shots are obviously some of my better shots. I was surprised how it came out when I took it after 5 pints of cider.
> 
> OK give me until the morning to come up the next subject *which I will look forward to judging I think.*.



It'll drive you to 6 pints of cider.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Thank you and I will try to as then there will hopefully, but doubtfully, more photos and less discussion on rules and feet. Something that allows feet (@potsy) but isn't feet in particular is what is coming to mind at the moment.


If feet and rules couldn't be discussed it would be very boring


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> It'll drive you to 6 pints of cider.


Doesn't that thing on your nose make you go cross-eyed?


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

I'm getting my entry in early, have a good month Al


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Now if Satnav had have posted the needle tracks from her op with a bike drawn in biro, she'd have won


Sadly even if haven't seen those yet!


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

OK as @potsy and @User14044 are already off and running I have come up with a subject and some guidelines/rules.

Subject: people or person (so yes feet are allowed if they abide by the rules).

Closing date: midnight, 01/01/2015

Must include:
The subject matter.
A bike or part of a bike.
It should be outside.
It can only be taken inside if you have a doctors exemption (@SatNavSaysStraightOn).
It must he taken from the time period of the competition so no digging through the photo archives.

The more random and left field the better as then most photos can be considered and there will be less bickering about rules possibly.

Happy snapping one and all.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2014)

Less bickering about rules. Are you sure??????


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Subject: people or person


Who is this person we all have to take a picture of?
Do they know we are all going to be following them around with cameras and bikes?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Who is this person we all have to take a picture of?
> Do they know we are all going to be following them around with cameras and bikes?



Person as in yourself. As some of you love taking pics of some of yourselves or parts of yourselves.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Subject: people or person


People as in plural; person as in single


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2014)

So that pic of hill wimp I posted earlier doesn't count?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> So that pic of hill wimp I posted earlier doesn't count?



No.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Now if Satnav had have posted the needle tracks from her op with a bike drawn in biro, she'd have won



I've got that picture now, if anyone wants to see if 





Actually it is really tidy and nice and only 2 obvious stitches. It all gets done internally now to minimise scarring or scaring.. Too early in the morning for me to know which one is which so I'll just stick with both on the grounds both is probably accurate


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Doesn't that thing on your nose make you go cross-eyed?


My gaze is unwavering.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2014)




----------



## Katherine (15 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Person as in yourself. As some of you love taking pics of some of yourselves or parts of yourselves


Al68, post: 3425538, member: 35890"]The more random and left field foot the better


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Dec 2014)

It's a beautiful foot but missed out most of the other guidelines. Keep trying


----------



## Katherine (15 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> It's a beautiful foot but missed out most of the other guidelines. Keep trying


The pretty colours are even deeper now and are as a result of being trodden on, on the dance floor at our staff night out.


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> The pretty colours are even deeper now and are as a result of being trodden on, on the dance floor at our staff night out.


Blimey. Were you dancing with an elephant?


----------



## Katherine (15 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Blimey. Were you dancing with an elephant?


No, but one backed into me!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Dec 2014)

A bull or cow elephant?


----------



## Katherine (15 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> A bull or cow elephant?


oblivious to my


----------



## rich p (15 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> oblivious to my


Did you tell him to Foxtrot, Oscar?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Dec 2014)

Nice to see a bob Jackson and someone understanding the rules.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my winner
> 
> It's titled flash wheels
> 
> ...





BigAl68 said:


> Nice to see a bob Jackson and someone understanding the rules.


Rocky, did you take that photo yourself?


----------



## coffeejo (15 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I might have been using one of those long selfie poles


Otherwise known as the lovely Dr RM?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Dec 2014)

Got the Dr's note ... ?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Dec 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Got the Dr's note ... ?



I think as usual he will claim insanity. I don't think there is a doctor in the world that wouldn't diagnose rocky as a little bit insane, possibly not as much as potsy


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Correction.........Mrs R would like to submit her winning entry
> 
> View attachment 74486


Let her know she chopped off part of the wheel will you please... It looks very unbalanced from a critical eye   <now where is the duck smilie for when something gets thrown at you? >


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I did tell her that......
> 
> It was all I could do to get her out in the cold....and when I mentioned that she might like to take a better one, I got this


So you didn't duck quickly enough?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my winner
> 
> It's titled flash wheels
> 
> ...



Quick wocky some old geezer is making off with your bike


----------



## djb1971 (18 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering where my latest masterpiece is, I've got woman flu - caught from my wife and am laid up ill. Normal service will resume soon.


That's justice for wishing me to not gws



Anyway, I'm a better man than that.......

GWS

Same to your feet too


----------



## djb1971 (18 Dec 2014)

I can see us all taking pics of body parts and bikes in the back garden. 

Is there anyone who is well?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Is there anyone who is well?




Are you meaning physically or mentally, if you mean the latter then you are on the wrong forum


----------



## djb1971 (18 Dec 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Are you meaning physically or mentally, if you mean the latter then you are on the wrong forum


I did mean physically. 

I know we're all fruit loops


----------



## Spinney (18 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I did mean physically.
> 
> I know we're all fruit loops


Wrong.
I'm a fruit cake...


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Dec 2014)

I am personally enjoying the lack of photos and the fact I am not looking out for shots to take. It's nice being the judge and jury rather than the accused.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I am personally enjoying the lack of photos and the fact I am not looking out for shots to take. It's nice being the judge and jury rather than the accused.


Tbh, you're getting off lightly. 

You will pay for it, one way or another


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Dec 2014)

Long may man flu, Lady flu and Christmas shopping etc get in the way. I am sure there will be dozens of feet and family garden shots at some point but at the moment I am enjoying the peace.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2014)

Ok on my way home I stopped to take this: me in a puddle (and I didn't know it at the time but I was having a good run and got a couple of PR's (wind powered, so it might have cost me one in that section!)


----------



## summerdays (19 Dec 2014)

You are really good at this aren't you Rocky ..... Err .... Yes ... Err ... Yep very good (it's like looking at a drawing created by a 4year old and you aren't sure what it is but you don't want to offend them!)


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2014)

Couple of entries from me !!

Taken today at Bristol Harbourside


----------



## djb1971 (19 Dec 2014)

@Spartak looks like a nice sunny day


----------



## summerdays (19 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> @Spartak looks like a nice sunny day


It is but not maybe as warm as it looks!

I like the fact that Cary Grant is in the background! Though the dogs statue in that square is my favourite!


----------



## Spartak (19 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> It is but not maybe as warm as it looks!
> 
> I like the fact that Cary Grant is in the background! Though the dogs statue in that square is my favourite!



Couldn't get bike to lean against Cary Grant !

William Penn the Quaker was much more accommodating


----------



## coffeejo (21 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> My bike is parked round the back
> 
> View attachment 74838
> 
> ...


I see that weird old chap is still following you around.


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> My bike is parked round the back
> 
> View attachment 74838


Lurking on the Heath again Rocky!


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2014)

I headed for The Quays thinking there might be people about. I found an ice rink with lots of sliding legs and swinging arms. Then I found people enjoying a 3-D light sculpture.


----------



## Spartak (27 Dec 2014)

Taken at the Boxing Day 10 TT


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2014)

Can't remember what my rules were, but body parts are included, there is a cycling sign in at least one of the pictures and they were taken outside in the required time period , so I would like to submit Mr SNSSO's winning entries please... Not really new pictures as in they are already on here but they were taken on Christmas day, so are in the qualifying period and the top I am wearing is the one I wore whilst cycling around the world on the day icicles decided to hang off my cycle helmet... 









And the bikes (4 of them) are stored just round the corner out of sight....


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Dec 2014)

35 hours left until the competition closes. I am sure there are a few of you who will be out today and tomorrow so maybe a late entry will be the winner? Have a great NYE one and all


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Have a great NYE one and all



Same from me too

I'll try to get a pic on before the end, still got pneumonia so shouldn't be on the bike. I'll try to sneak out and get a shot, or I may get out and then get shot if my wife catches me


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Same from me too
> 
> I'll try to get a pic on before the end, still got pneumonia so shouldn't be on the bike. I'll try to sneak out and get a shot, or I may get out and then get shot if my wife catches me


Oh, get well soon. Good luck with sneeking out!


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2014)




----------



## BigAl68 (31 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Same from me too
> 
> I'll try to get a pic on before the end, still got pneumonia so shouldn't be on the bike. I'll try to sneak out and get a shot, or I may get out and then get shot if my wife catches me



Get well soon. You can have medical exemption if you want it


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2014)

Thanks @Katherine @BigAl68. 

Don't need a sick note thanks, I'm going to try to get out. I can only make it to the local woods, luckily it's just across the road from me I sneaked out on Christmas morning but forgot to add a body part to a pic

Having said that, it may as well be a 100 miler once I've stopped for my gasping and coughing fits. Feels like 100 miles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Thanks @Katherine @BigAl68.
> 
> Don't need a sick note thanks, I'm going to try to get out. I can only make it to the local woods, luckily it's just across the road from me I sneaked out on Christmas morning but forgot to add a body part to a pic
> 
> Having said that, it may as well be a 100 miler once I've stopped for my gasping and coughing fits. Feels like 100 miles


Call it 100m, no one will know what the m stands for  this what I have been doing, haven't you noticed 

See told you



And as always, and it goes without saying, get well soon..


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2014)

If that's how you do it, I'm going out to do 20m


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jan 2015)

Managed to sneak out


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

Good work @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Good work @djb1971


It's a bit shaky, had coughing fits when I stopped

Couldn't miss adding an pic to the comp


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photo but ultimately may not be worth the effort since I've been tipped off that I am this round's winner



Its a bit early for drinking isnt it wocky, or have you not stopped yet


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photo but ultimately may not be worth the effort since I've been tipped off that I am this round's winner



You're such a deserving and modest winner too 


I was going to add my foot, just to be down with the kids. 
Too many mince pies over Christmas squashed that idea though, couldn't lift my leg high enough without wobbling over


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2015)

I can't wait to see what kind of challenge Rocky will set, if by some miracle he does ever win


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

@User14044 not sure who tipped you off but I would think you may need a late entry to even make the top 5


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jan 2015)

Is that the top 5 out of 4 entries ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2015)

Someone remind me who is running this one, when does it end and what were the criteria please?


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 
Me, midnight, people or person, outside, include a bike and during the period of the competition.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> Me, midnight, people or person, outside, include a bike and during the period of the competition.


Ahhhh good... So the friendly banter can continue to distract you for a few hours more whilst adding nothing to the content. I wonder how many pages more can be filled between now and midnight...


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ahhhh good... So the friendly banter can continue to distract you for a few hours more whilst adding nothing to the content. I wonder how many pages more can be filled between now and midnight...



No doubt there will be pages by midnight. Something to do tomorrow morning over a pot of coffee before a nice ride in the sunshine. Planned to go out today but it's raining so I am doing nothing apart from enjoying this thread, eating and generally being lazy


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2015)

Nah, I thought I would just settle for either I'm in bed planning on staying that way all day or the I did 300m in 25 minutes this morning and the proof is on strava. Now I just need someone to cycle of the calories for me because I have just eaten 4 very delicious Greek honey cookies (Melomakarona) and they have a touch to many calories on them for a bed ridden invalid who had decided that adult stabilisers could be the best way of getting back on my bike in the near future....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2015)

Oh and photographic evidence is pending further investigation.... Either on the cookies being eaten or..... sleep


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ahhhh good... So the friendly banter can continue to distract you for a few hours more whilst adding nothing to the content. I wonder how many pages more can be filled between now and midnight...


Says the woman who's just added a whole page


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2015)

Only been out on the bike once since this challenge started and that was a sub zero commute in the darkness both ways, no way I was stopping to faff about with the camera 

I'll make an extra special effort next time, might even stick to the rules


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Only been out on the bike once since this challenge started and that was a sub zero commute in the darkness both ways, no way I was stopping to faff about with the camera
> 
> I'll make an extra special effort next time,* might even stick to the rules *


That rose wine has gone to your head Potsy


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You're such a deserving and modest winner too
> 
> 
> I was going to add my foot, just to be down with the *KIDS. *
> Too many mince pies over Christmas squashed that idea though, couldn't lift my leg high enough without wobbling over


 it's a very long time since I've been called a kid. I thought it was normal on here to add a foot?


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2015)

I've been grown up and sophisticated today so I've been looking at other peoples photos! (No bikes, or feet in shoes were on show so I don't think anyone from here were included) For some reason some friends traditionally go to view the Wildlife Photography exhibition on New Years Day, then back for leftovers from the previous nights festivities, and it wasn't nice out so the bike stayed nice and warm inside!


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

Was that at the Bristol museum @summerdays ? I have been meaning to go


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Was that at the Bristol museum @summerdays ? I have been meaning to go


Yes, and the fact that you now have to pay £3 to get in to the exhibition means it was less crowded than normal


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Jan 2015)

I may have to pop in over the weekend,


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> it's a very long time since I've been called a kid. I thought it was normal on here to add a foot?


*However *..


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> However....
> View attachment 75843



Oh well that's a relief then


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Jan 2015)

OK I have had a look at all of the entries and I have to say the majority actually met the criteria and it seems the holiday season and cold weather probably kept the number of entries down so made my job easier.

Special mention goes to @SatNavSaysStraightOn as she actually got out of the house for some photos which was great to see. Also to @djb1971 for getting a photo when recovering from pneumonia and getting a great picture in to boot.

But the winner with a lovely picture of a bike at speed is @Spartak with this picture.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2015)

What you mean it wasn't Rocky? Congratulations Spartak.... What's the next one going to be?


----------



## djb1971 (2 Jan 2015)

We'll done @Spartak 

Can't believe a picture with a foot in it won


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> We'll done @Spartak
> 
> Can't believe a picture with a foot in it won



The foot at least was doing something as opposed to being a token foot


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks @BigAl68 

Never thought a blurred picture would win !
But it did include a foot 

Okay my photo challenge must include some type of sustainable power eg wind, solar or tidal. 

Bicycle to be included in the shot !

Not sure of usual time scale for the challenge ?
So shall we say entries by 00:01 on 17th January. 

Good luck to all


----------



## djb1971 (2 Jan 2015)

Wind power, hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Jan 2015)

I better get the sprouts out of the food recycling bin it seems. And I wish I noticed this earlier as went past a windmill earlier today. At least I know where I can get one picture.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> sustainable power eg wind, solar or tidal.



Are m&ms sustainable @Spartak ?


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I better get the sprouts out of the food recycling bin it seems. And I wish I noticed this earlier as went past a windmill earlier today. At least I know where I can get one picture.



Our sprouts are still in the fridge !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Thanks @BigAl68
> 
> Never thought a blurred picture would win !
> But it did include a foot
> ...


Cycling is a sustainable form of transport though.... And any bike with a dynamo or rechargeable battery in a light 

Sorry to pick some holes... Or give others too many ideas. I'm sure rocky and I can hire out our thorns if needed though. Mine could do with a little exercise, I'm convinced it put weight on over the Christmas period...


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cycling is a sustainable form of transport though.... And any bike with a dynamo or rechargeable battery in a light
> 
> Sorry to pick some holes... Or give others too many ideas. I'm sure rocky and I can hire out our thorns if needed though. Mine could do with a little exercise, I'm convinced it put weight on over the Christmas period...


Drat you have just mentioned two of my ideas already.... I still might use them


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cycling is a sustainable form of transport though.... And any bike with a dynamo or rechargeable battery in a light
> 
> Sorry to pick some holes... Or give others too many ideas. I'm sure rocky and I can hire out our thorns if needed though. Mine could do with a little exercise, I'm convinced it put weight on over the Christmas period...



Okay to clarify - a sustainable form of power / energy. 

Other than a bicycle but a bicycle to be included in the shot ! 

No dynamos !!!

Hope that clears up any confusion


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Okay to clarify - a sustainable form of power / energy.
> 
> Other than a bicycle but a bicycle to be included in the shot !
> 
> ...


You are finding out just how subversive the rabble can be


----------



## djb1971 (3 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Are m&ms sustainable @Spartak ?


I'm gathering my idea is okay then. 

You may need to look under your avatar


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Okay to clarify - a sustainable form of power / energy.
> 
> Other than a bicycle but a bicycle to be included in the shot !
> 
> ...


Can I ask what my criteria are please sir?


----------



## vernon (3 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have I won yet?









No because a black delux is better than a red 28. I'm sending Fenton round to collect the prize.


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I ask what my criteria are please sir?



No bicycle required - perhaps a crutch or two


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> No bicycle required - perhaps a crutch or two


Tries to imagine a solar panel tied to a crutch or two...

I suppose it might get my measurement from how many hours to a kilometre to how many kilometres in an hour!


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jan 2015)

Well the constant rain since last night has put my plans off and I think I had two good ideas. Hopefully the weather is a bit better tomorrow


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2015)

I think the rain has just finished but it's more tempting to stay in and cook (family get together tomorrow). Still trying to think about the best way to achieve this one.....


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Thanks @BigAl68
> 
> Never thought a blurred picture would win !
> But it did include a foot
> ...





djb1971 said:


> I'm gathering my idea is okay then.
> 
> You may need to look under your avatar


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2015)

This will definitely be a *'cycling photo CHALLENGE '! *


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jan 2015)

I did manage an hour out on the bike via the pub so here is wind power. Dreadful shot as only my bikes brake cable in shot and I didn't fancy walking along the canal bank to get any closer.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 75942
> I did manage an hour out on the bike *via the pub *so here is wind power. Dreadful shot as only my bikes brake cable in shot and *I didn't fancy walking* along the canal bank to get any closer.


A couple of clues, perhaps ???

It's a start - and I'm sure you can and will do much better , @BigAl68.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jan 2015)

@Scoosh I will have you know my drunken shot won me the competition before last.

I was more worried about my cleats getting full of mud or I would have got closer.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I was more worried about my cleats getting full of mud or I would have got closer.


As we say in these parts ... Aye, Right !


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jan 2015)

Just been out and braved the icy roads for a short ride and couldn't find any of the things I was looking for,of which there are normally loads.
So. My offering is





our very exciting wood pile. Been here 11 yrs and never yet had to buy any wood for our burner


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2015)

I set off looking for a hill with a view of some windmills, but although I saw them, they don't show up in the photos as it's a bit hazy. However through a hedge I saw a farm with solar panels ( look through the hedge it is there!). When I tried to get closer the guard dogs were vocal enough for me not to stop! Later on I came across a house with solar panels. The people of Kearsley and Whitefield must have wondered about the mad cyclist taking pictures of their farms and houses! Never been that way before but it was a nice route and I'll definitely go that way again.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jan 2015)

I've deleted the duplicates for you!

Looks like you had a nicer day than here in the South (it was grey in Reading and misty/foggy for much of the journey).


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've deleted the duplicates for you!
> 
> Looks like you had a nicer day than here in the South (it was grey in Reading and misty/foggy for much of the journey).


Thanks for that. 
Yes it was very misty first thing, then the sun came out at about 11 o'clock. I set off at half 11when the temperature had risen to 3.5degrees!


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> I set off looking for a hill with a view of some windmills, but although I saw them, they don't show up in the photos as it's a bit hazy. However through a hedge I saw a farm with solar panels ( look through the hedge it is there!). When I tried to get closer the guard dogs were vocal enough for me not to stop! Later on I came across a house with solar panels. The people of Kearsley and Whitefield must have wondered about the mad cyclist taking pictures of their farms and houses! Never been that way before but it was a nice route and I'll definitely go that way again.
> View attachment 76049
> View attachment 76050


Is Katherine trying to steal Rocky's rightful place at the bottom? 

No idea yet what my entry will be, there are a severe lack of opportunities around here for windmills and wind farms


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Is Katherine trying to steal Rocky's rightful place at the bottom?
> 
> No idea yet what my entry will be, there are a severe lack of opportunities around here for windmills and wind farms


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2015)

Here is my not very good debut entry, apologies for the lack of feet. 

I'm spuriously claiming the Tyne as a source of hydro-electric energy because it's made of water. 

And if that doesn't count then I'll say the moon because it creates tides which I'm sure contribute to hydro somehow.

Or you could snap some branches off those bushes to burn, which will grow back.

Actually, that's three different types of energy I've included, which must mean my picture is three times more likely to win!

Bike is my new steed as I rode it back from Evans last night.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Here is my not very good debut entry, apologies for the lack of feet.
> 
> I'm spuriously claiming the Tyne as a source of hydro-electric energy because it's made of water.
> 
> ...


It's nice to have a new kid in the playground we can pick on play with

Play with actually sounds worse than pick on now I've read it through


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jan 2015)

Glad I am not judging this one. I am however out drinking so probably will post drunken shots later


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It's nice to have a new kid in the playground we can pick on play with
> 
> Play with actually sounds worse than pick on now I've read it through



Thanks! 

This is one of my favourite threads, the crap really good photo's are interesting, I enjoy seeing what footwear Rocky is wearing and spotting the obligatory heron in each picture. 

Have you found the one in mine yet by the way?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is one of my favourite threads, the crap really good photo's are interesting, I enjoy seeing what footwear Rocky is wearing and spotting the obligatory heron in each picture.
> 
> Have you found the one in mine yet by the way?


Think you'll find it's a crow in your pic, not a heron!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's one from my walk yesterday. It meets all the criteria (for a change)
> 
> View attachment 76278
> 
> ...


WOW!

You've upped your game Rocky, pity you've used someone else's bike


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> How do you know that it was someone else's bike? I might have put it on the deck myself.....the boat's owner might have stolen it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you'd never just slap your bike on its side like that, you love your bike way too much


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> WOW!
> 
> You've upped your game Rocky, pity you've used someone else's bike


I think now Katherine has come along and lowered the standard, rocky feels he has a chance again


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> I think now Katherine has come along and lowered the standard, rocky feels he has a chance again




I'm trying to figure out which of them will be insulted the most by that post


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jan 2015)

Well it's not a foot but a bloodied knee. and my band ball from work do I win?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jan 2015)

And whilst posting this I missed my connection ffs....


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> I think now Katherine has come along and lowered the standard, rocky feels he has a chance again


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jan 2015)

Isn't it all over yet?


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

Going out in a bit so I may see if I can find anything that meets this rather difficult challenge. Not holding out too much hope but never say never. Lovely bit of blue sky out there and I also get to wear my groovy new gloves.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jan 2015)

I hope it's not over as I should be back in proper commuting mode tomorrow and had a definite idea for a photo!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jan 2015)

No, I think the torture continued until the 17th if my dodgy memory serves me correctly through the drug enduced haze I currently reside in. On the bright side it does make for an easier life in this thread


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

They are powered by the wind so they should count. None out on the river Avon yet so I may need to pop back later as they have put the sailing today sign up a few minutes ago. 





This is water powered the lock at the jolly sailor pub. 





And this is recharging me. So I think it counts.


----------



## djb1971 (11 Jan 2015)

Some of the rules aren't being bent, they're being completely ignored


----------



## djb1971 (11 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...and that's what rules are for


Ooohhhhhh you rebel


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Some of the rules aren't being bent, they're being completely ignored



The lock meets the criteria of sustainable power... Isn't that still the subject?


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

It's sustaining me. Yum


----------



## djb1971 (11 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The lock meets the criteria of sustainable power... Isn't that still the subject?


& the gloves, scabby knee and rubber bands*
I wasn't just knocking your clutching at straw pics, just generalizing 

It's not looking good when @User14044 has one of the most sensible pics in the comp

*Edit, and the sandwich!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jan 2015)

Checks time to see when next dose of morphine or codeine and paracetamol is due...


----------



## Spartak (11 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 76599
> 
> It's sustaining me. Yum



Is that bacon ???


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

Smoked with hp. And a three shot Americano chaser to wash it down @Spartak


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> & the gloves, scabby knee and rubber bands*
> I wasn't just knocking your clutching at straw pics, just generalizing
> 
> It's not looking good when @User14044 has one of the most sensible pics in the comp
> ...



The scabby knee etc was post Wednesday night drinking. The others at least have some link to the subject.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jan 2015)

Haaaaaa that time has now been and gone. I can now see if this thread is any better or easier to follow. 

You may all now re-start the mayhem. 
 &


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

I've seen an extra idea today but it was too dark and windy this morning.... And not if it's tipping down later either .....I'm a woos when it comes to stopping unnecessarily and getting the camera wet in bad weather!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you really want another picture of my foot? I happy to take one - no chickening out from me unlike others (@summerdays )


Should be fine, I have my 2pm quota of meds coming up ( pregabalin and morphine) so should handle it especially given I have just managed the drs again... 

<rant mode on>Who are enough to drive anyone mad/insane.... Just request the morphine in the text box for your repeat prescription... What happens? Nothing... Ring up, ask why? Controlled drug, yep know that, dr said to put it in text box rather than telephone appointment with a dr because I'm bedbound... OK, now added in, you/someone can collect it tomorrow from the chemist... Why is it so difficult? Different person, different answer every time! </rant over>

Luckily I don't leave it until I really am about to run out!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you really want another picture of my foot? I happy to take one - no chickening out from me unlike others (@summerdays )


I didn't even log my ride home today I was so wet! Yuk.... When is it going to be summertime? Do you wear sandals in the summertime Rocky?


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't like your post, sandals are fab! (Especially Birkenstocks) That means it's summer, the sun is shining, I'm hopefully wearing shorts and a light top, insects are buzzing around, the smell of cut grass...... Now I look out the window and sink back into reality


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2015)

Any chance of this thread staying on topic?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Any chance of this thread staying on topic?


No, none at all.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jan 2015)

It wouldn't be as entertaining if it did!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2015)

Not a hope. 

Sandles in winter allow the water to drain out of your footwear rather than them act as collecting agents for it


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Any chance of this thread staying on topic?


Isn't it the "rambling" thread (hence all those feet photos).?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2015)

I've got a photo for the renewable energy comp but am completely bamboozled how to post it!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've got a photo for the renewable energy comp but am completely bamboozled how to post it!



You can upload a file from your desktop or stick it on somewhere like Flickr and link from there.

Not much point though, my effort is clearly going to win, which is why people have been coming up with poor excuses about how hard the rules are.

Nice heron @User14044.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Taken during my walk this morning.....for once I may have broken some of the competition rules
> 
> 
> By the way, what are the competition rules (not that I intend to stick to them)?



Post these pics here
Post most of your pics here
Post the rest of your pics here


ps Nice heron


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2015)

I just keep getting errors when I try and upload, will try tonight at home.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just keep getting errors when I try and upload, will try tonight at home.



Might be a bandwidth/security issue if using a works computer? Not that I'd advocate such a thing.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I just keep getting errors when I try and upload, will try tonight at home.


Looks like @User14044 keeps getting errors too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2015)

Worked when I did it from the phone!

Took this on the way to work this morning


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jan 2015)

I also took some on my walk this morning


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2015)

Ok I managed to get one today (following "the rools" Rocky).


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok I managed to get one today (following "the rools" Rocky).
> View attachment 76994


What's the renewable energy there then?


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> What's the renewable energy there then?


You need to look closely!

(I knew someone would be picky but I wasn't expecting it to be you)





Does that help


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> You need to look closely!
> 
> (I knew someone would be picky but I wasn't expecting it to be you)
> View attachment 76995
> ...



I'd have gone with burnable, regrowable hedges...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'd have gone with burnable, regrowable hedges...


She's taking it too seriously!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> She's taking it too seriously!



Which is damn foolish round these parts of CC!


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Which is damn foolish round these parts of CC!


As these are on my commute it would have been a shame not to include them. Only one was on but I wasn't waiting around for more to come on a I was being followed ..... By a big black cloud!! I'm not that dedicated, just managed to beat it, and when it arrived, IT ARRIVED!


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> You need to look closely!
> 
> (I knew someone would be picky but *I wasn't expecting it to be you*)
> View attachment 76995
> ...


Why not? Don't I get the chance on here to be picky/puerile etc? 

I submit, m'lud, that it was very, very difficult to see the solar panels in the original.

And there's no heron...


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> Why not? Don't I get the chance on here to be picky/puerile etc?
> 
> I submit, m'lud, that it was very, very difficult to see the solar panels in the original.
> 
> And there's no heron...


But but .... I thought .... That you were nice 

There wasn't anything in the rules that said it had to be big, and anyway I've given you big in the next shot!


----------



## vernon (16 Jan 2015)

Here's my entry.

Holgate Windmill at the edge of York. It was restored recently and is fully functioning selling stoneground flour on its regular open days.


----------



## djb1971 (16 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> Holgate Windmill at the edge of York. It was restored recently and is fully functioning selling stoneground flour on its regular open days.




Oohhhhhh, get you with yer fancy, in focus arty photo 

I'll deduct a point for the dust bunny though


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Oohhhhhh, get you with yer fancy, in focus arty photo
> 
> I'll deduct a point for the dust bunny though



Centring the column would have been nice too.

-2 is a tough start, unlike my +3!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2015)

Ignore them I like it, I did think of where the wind turbines were situated but couldn't be bothered to cycle to avon mouth (which is soo soo picturesque), but I can't think of any proper windmills locally!


----------



## Spinney (16 Jan 2015)

We've got a solar field near here - now I just need to get off my backside and remember my camera!


----------



## the_mikey (16 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ignore them I like it, I did think of where the wind turbines were situated but couldn't be bothered to cycle to avon mouth (which is soo soo picturesque), but I can't think of any proper windmills locally!



There's a couple of solar farms near Yate and recently a wind turbine has appeared near the Tormarton junction of the M4..


----------



## Spartak (16 Jan 2015)

the_mikey said:


> There's a couple of solar farms near Yate and recently a wind turbine has appeared near the Tormarton junction of the M4..



As you drop down from Pucklechurch to Westerleigh you can see one of the solar farms, at first glance it looks like a huge lake / flooded fields !

The large wind turbine looks like its very close to the National Trust's Dyrham Park ?


----------



## Spartak (16 Jan 2015)

@summerdays that's part of my commute !


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> Holgate Windmill at the edge of York. It was restored recently and is fully functioning selling stoneground flour on its regular open days.


Can Vernon be disqualified for taking a decent picture AND following the rules???


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2015)

Ah. It's ok. There are no feet included, and no herons.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 77104
> 
> 
> @summerdays that's part of my commute !


I'm usually passing there about 8:30 and 4 ish (that's if I'm not having to go into the centre of town in which case it's the B&B path instead) and I hate those slats in the fence when there is a low sun in the morning. And actually a number of my past photos have been taken along that stretch.


----------



## Spartak (17 Jan 2015)

My first time as judge ! Not easy !

After much deliberation 

The winner is @hopless500 with his very 'arty' picture. 






Special mention to @vernon 's retro pic & I also liked @summerdays picture of a section of my commute - although I usually see them working at approx 04:45


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jan 2015)

Well done @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

Oooh!
Thank you (I think!)

I shall go away and deliberate on the next photo challenge


----------



## clid61 (17 Jan 2015)

Where am I


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

Mr Hop came up with a very dodgy suggestion, which I shall not be asking you to do  
I did think about having a picture with feet AND a heron included. but that's kind of already been done.
SO.
I would like your picture to be taken outside, to include your bike (or a bit of it), and the basic theme is 'patterns'. Anything you consider to have a pattern, or be a pattern..... as long as you can convince me it's a pattern, it will be considered 

Off you go


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

Can I submit this one please?





It's as close to being outside as I can get at the moment... 
I was playing around with the special effects option on the camera before you ask... It makes a great pattern


----------



## Katherine (17 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> My first time as judge ! Not easy !
> 
> After much deliberation
> 
> ...


Well done @hopless500


----------



## Katherine (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop came up with a very dodgy suggestion, which I shall not be asking you to do
> I did think about having a picture with feet AND a heron included. but that's kind of already been done.
> SO.
> I would like your picture to be taken outside, to include your bike (or a bit of it), and the basic theme is 'patterns'. Anything you consider to have a pattern, or be a pattern..... as long as you can convince me it's a pattern, it will be considered
> ...


Closing date?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

Sorry

Goes off to find corner to hide in....

I was trying for a true rocky style there... Never mind


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop came up with a very dodgy suggestion, which I shall not be asking you to do
> I did think about having a picture with feet AND a heron included. but that's kind of already been done.
> SO.
> I would like your picture to be taken outside, to include your bike (or a bit of it), and the basic theme is 'patterns'. Anything you consider to have a pattern, or be a pattern..... as long as you can convince me it's a pattern, it will be considered
> ...


Now let me think :

picture outside - check 
include a bike or bit thereof - check 
basic theme - check  
closing date - errm  ... - errrrrr  .... - errrrror  - Does Not Compute !!! 


[maybe a bit more subtle than @Katherine but same principle] 

Oh - OK - @SNSSO - Closing date ? Subject ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Foot? Out of focus? Tilting horizon?


Not outside and not taken in the competition time period... 




But I can easily go and create another one in the back bedroom right now... I'm assuming that I can cheat here being house bound still for the foreseeable future... Plus it gives other people ideas


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Plus it gives other people ideas


You think they _need_ them ????? 


Giving other people ideas  ... don't know what the world is coming to ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You think they _need_ them ?????


  Do I need to answer that question, err, given some of Potsy's and Rocky's photos attempts? 

I just have visions of a picture of a dirty or sorry looking wheel and it qualifying because of the spoke pattern...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

Or worse still, the pattern on their tyres.. Shudders in horror... Where is @Spinney in all of this... She would normally be doing this not me....


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @hopless500
> 
> A good decision by the judge


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I submit this one please?
> 
> View attachment 77147
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

I know I didn't give a closing date. I thought I'd see how quickly things went pear-shaped 
Closing date tomorrow 31st Jan - you have two weeks.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I know I didn't give a closing date. I thought I'd see how quickly things went pear-shaped
> Closing date tomorrow 31st Jan - you have two weeks.


I went pear-shaped about 6 months ago but I'm working on it


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

SNSSO can submit anything she thinks will be relevant-ish. Mind bending patterns with no bikes included will be disqualified carefully considered


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> SNSSO can submit anything she thinks will be relevant-ish. Mind bending patterns with no bikes included will be disqualified carefully considered


<young girl crying mode on>

That is my bike... You said or part of... It's a yellow thorn nomad and you have the forks and front wheel in there on a kaleidoscope pattern thingy thing on my camera on my tablet....

<young girl crying mode off>


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <young girl crying mode on>
> 
> That is my bike... You said or part of... It's a yellow thorn nomad and you have the forks and front wheel in there on a kaleidoscope pattern thingy thing on my camera on my tablet....
> 
> <young girl crying mode off>


It was? 
To me it looked like a blue and yellow regurgitated sweet in a repeating pattern


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It was?
> To me it looked like a blue and yellow regurgitated sweet in a repeating pattern


Yep it is... Goes with this sequence... The 2nd quite clearly had the words thorn on the cross bar... 






Goes off to find manic grin smilie...


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

Hmmm. <rubs chin>


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jan 2015)

Congratulations @hopless500 

I like the subject for the next challenge I may even drag myself out early tomorrow rather than have a lazy morning then a pub lunch.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Hmmm. <rubs chin>


You're the one that set patterns and bikes. I can do it with a red frame, yellow, white, black, black and gold, black and white, blue or blue and black frame... Take your pick... 

But you are going to pick yellow so I don't have to go outside and fight with bike covers and move bikes around aren't you...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Hmmm. <rubs chin>



Careful you don't want to get splinters


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2015)

I need want some of the stuff food that @SatNavSaysStraightOn is having. 

I'm old enough to have been around in the '60s - the *19*60s  - but never had such an 'interesting' view of any bike, then or since.


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2015)

Arrgghh! Not another bloody photo of rocky's foot and bookcase!

But there's no heron...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's soooo cold it might be outdoors. Regular visitors to this thread will definitely see a pattern here.
> 
> View attachment 77159



How do we know this isnt a repost


----------



## Spinney (17 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> How do we know this isnt a repost


Good point!

I reckon for any more of Rocky's entries that don't meet the competition rules, he should include a photo of the day's paper or summat, to show that this is a _new_ photo that doesn't meet the rules, not an old one that doesn't meet the rules.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You're the one that set patterns and bikes. I can do it with a red frame, yellow, white, black, black and gold, black and white, blue or blue and black frame... Take your pick...
> 
> But you are going to pick yellow so I don't have to go outside and fight with bike covers and move bikes around aren't you...


Let me think........






.......... nope


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Careful you don't want to get splinters


Oi!


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's soooo cold it might be outdoors. Regular visitors to this thread will definitely see a pattern here.
> 
> View attachment 77159


*sigh*


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jan 2015)

And so it begins.............


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (17 Jan 2015)

I may try to get an entry in this time, I've been too crappy to go out over the past two weeks. I was going to get a wind turbine shot this afternoon, but before I knew it the comp was over and the winner announced

@SatNavSaysStraightOn possibly knows the turbines I'm referring to, halfway up blackbank hill 

Right, thinking of a pattern.........


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may be a cr@p photographer but I don't cheat


I did offer to go and get a fresh version. All she has to do was select yellow as the frame colour... But apparently Thorn Nomad yellow is not get colour. Can't think why ...

And at least I'm not showing off my endless supply of different shoes.  How many have you got? It seems like it is a different pair every time there a new photo featuring a foot or two....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn possibly knows the turbines I'm referring to, halfway up blackbank hill


The easy way up Alsagers bank, where the old open cast pits were? Was always useless on names...


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The easy way up Alsagers bank, where the old open cast pits were? Was always useless on names...


Yep, I was going to try to get there today without dying. Thankfully, it all ended before I got ready


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 77173


Didn't you forget something..... A foot?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 77173


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 77173



No it isnt its 6:52pm


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are in a different time zone, Phil


Some are on a different planet


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2015)

Very slow shutter speed … wind things going round … 'her on' cycle going past (blurred - they always win ) … a foot away (geddit ) … sorted.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Very slow shutter speed … wind things going round … 'her on' cycle going past (blurred - they always win ) … a foot away (geddit ) … sorted.


Now I am left wondering what you are taking


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are in a different time zone, Phil



Yup thats one way of putting it


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Now I am left wondering what you are taking


The 'Like' has it !


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2015)

I thought this looks like a pattern for a saddle!




I like the patterns on this gate.



Can you see the wheel patterns in these tree roots?


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

I like the pattern of the trees shadows made on this wall yesterday when out in the winter sunshine.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I like the pattern of the trees shadows made on this wall yesterday when out in the winter sunshine.
> View attachment 77344



Mangotsfield Station ?


----------



## the_mikey (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I like the pattern of the trees shadows made on this wall yesterday when out in the winter sunshine.
> View attachment 77344



On the west facing wall in the afternoon by the looks of things


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

It was about 10.30am I think but the wall is west facing. I struggled to get a picture without my shadow so I took it behind the tree.


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> After much deliberation
> 
> The winner is @hopless500 with his very 'arty' picture.


Oops forgot about this thread, well done that man 

I will try to get a picture in this time, might even be within the rules


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It won't do you any good.....there's a conspiracy against us elite photographers


I am well in with the judge though 

Off now, will take the camera just in case.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2015)

Just fitted my 'snow studs' .....


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2015)

I like that - the bike _is_ the pattern!

(Is it going to snow down here then?)


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

if you have summoned snow I will be rather grumpy.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Oops forgot about this thread, well done that man
> 
> I will try to get a picture in this time, might even be within the rules


I'm a man? 
Why didn't someone tell me


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm a man?
> Why didn't someone tell me



I think they just have


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think they just have


It would have made it much easier for al-fresco weeing if I'd known


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> *Oops forgot about this thread,* well done that man
> 
> I will try to get a picture in this time, might even be within the rules


Is that because you have been too busy trying to learn to crochet from my instructions for Arch????


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Mangotsfield Station ?



It sure is. Stopped for a crafty roll up and noticed the lovely shadows


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I like the pattern of the trees shadows made on this wall yesterday when out in the winter sunshine.
> View attachment 77344


What's the bit in the arch????


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jan 2015)

@hopless500 
Each of the windows have sculptures in them. That one is bicycles. All along the Bristol to Bath cycle path there are things like this, it is what makes my daily commute all the more enjoyable. I will take another shot on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @hopless500
> Each of the windows have sculptures in them. That one is bicycles. All along the Bristol to Bath cycle path there are things like this, it is what makes my daily commute all the more enjoyable. I will take another shot on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2015)

Glad I don't have to go out looking for pictures this week. It's far too 
And Mr Hop (grrr) is off to Burma (grr) for 3 weeks (grr) in a couple of days time. Jealous? Oh yes. Gimme


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Jan 2015)

Sorry @hopless500 I had a visit from the puncture fairy on the way home so forgot to take the pics.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2015)

Excuses, excuses. Tut


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2015)

Rocky??????


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2015)

Come here.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2015)

*SLAP*


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

Ok my first entry for patterns....


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Where is the bike?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

She's sitting on it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

I was wondering if it was that weird reflection of lights in the bottom middle... Left one could be the front light and the right one looks like a reflection of a pannier reflector...


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

Bollards


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Where is the bike?


Bottom corner 






djb1971 said:


> She's sitting on it



Err Err ... I might be sitting on a different warmer sort of seat  (Mr Summerdays is a bit over protective sometimes!)


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

It was such a lovely sky I was just taking a photo of it and realised as I finished taking it that a cyclist had rode into the shot possibly And it was a shame not to share it!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

The green blurry thing is the bike? OK if you say so.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

@summerdays i was trying to help you by pulling the wool over their eyes. 

It would've worked too, were all a bit thick on here


If anybody tries to deny that fact, just read back over a few weeks


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The green blurry thing is the bike? OK if you say so.


The green blurry thing is a person, the bike is underneath, I thought you you knew how this bike lark thing works
( there wasn't anything in the fools saying the bike had to be in focus!)


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

That should say rules but fools is pretty good too!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

Ahhhh, and t there was me thinking we were playing a spot the bike competition!


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ahhhh, and t there was me thinking we were playing a spot the bike competition!


You were but you failed!


----------



## Spinney (23 Jan 2015)

@summerdays trying to out-Rocky Rocky?


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> @summerdays trying to out-Rocky Rocky?


No I didn't take a photo of my foot, I have standards you know!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

I am waiting for the sun to get a bit higher then heading out to see my mum in Chipping Sodbury but now thinking what would be the best route as it's bloody iced over in the garden. Sure to find something to photograph on the trip, hopefully with a bike that is easy to identify as a bike...


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2015)

Blurry bikes are IN !


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2015)

Blurry bike - been done before !


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Blurry bike - been done before !









.... and they WIN !


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Blurry bikes are IN !




I was waiting and expecting that one.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> .... and they WIN !


My point exactly ! 


.. well one of them - take your pick !


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

The pattern you get riding tracks after the frost melts...


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

And a foot just for @User14044


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

Dirty boy


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Dirty boy



Filthy me...


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

Married?

Did your wife make you strip off before going into the house?


----------



## Spinney (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And a foot just for @User14044
> View attachment 77737


That's a much better foot than Rocky's clean indoors photos!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Married?
> 
> Did your wife make you strip off before going into the house?



Still out and currently getting a divorce. She didn't ever do the housework or laundry to be honest.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Stopped for a cuppa so let's see how many shots I did get this morning. Patterns of windows and bricks it is then.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Still out and currently getting a divorce. She didn't ever do the housework or laundry to be honest.


At least you can please yourself how dirty you get and where the mud drops off, without having a bollocking.

On the plus side, if it's cold out you can polish the bike in the kitchen too


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> At least you can please yourself how dirty you get and where the mud drops off, without having a bollocking.
> 
> On the plus side, if it's cold out you can polish the bike in the kitchen too



I sometimes do


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I sometimes do


Livin' the dream


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> At least you can please yourself how dirty you get and where the mud drops off, without having a bollocking.
> 
> On the plus side, if it's cold out you can polish the bike in the kitchen too



Or wash it in the bath


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Not part of the competition but all clean now @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 77757
> Not part of the competition but all clean now @djb1971


Like new again, washed it in the bath?

I bet @Spartak puts bike parts in the dishwasher too


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 77757
> Not part of the competition but all clean now @djb1971





djb1971 said:


> Like new again, washed it in the bath?
> 
> I bet @Spartak puts bike parts in the dishwasher too


I'm just looking at all those spacers above the cross bars! Are you competing with the Thorns?


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Like new again, washed it in the bath?
> 
> I bet @Spartak puts bike parts in the dishwasher too



Sun was still shining so in the garden with a cold cider


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sun was still shining so in the garden with a cold cider



Doesn't the cider make the bike smell?


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm just looking at all those spacers above the cross bars! Are you competing with the Thorns?



Never got round to cutting the steerer and who are the thorns?


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Doesn't the cider make the bike smell?



It's smells and tastes like a Somerset bike should


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Never got round to cutting the steerer and who are the thorns?


@User14044


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2015)

I stopped for a quick photo this morning with MY bike!











Ok my bike is just out of shot in the last (before the pedantic ones start moaning) but the pattern was lovely.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Like new again, washed it in the bath?
> 
> I bet @Spartak puts bike parts in the dishwasher too



Only when Mrs. Spartak is away on holiday !


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2015)

Ok I saw the pattern of the logs earlier when we went out to repliensh our stock, so went back later though they had shut up shop by the so had to be through the fence.










Only one person does the stacking as the rest aren't up yo his standards! And the log store on the right is going down. The wood is sourced from the small plot of land it stands on mostly.


----------



## Mireystock (25 Jan 2015)

Just out of interest, what bike is that, Summerdays ?


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Just out of interest, what bike is that, Summerdays ?


It's a Giant Escape, but about 5 years old, they don't seem to do them with hydraulic disks anymore, and I did get as far as asking about a new bike at my LBS (he only stocks Giant, Dawes and Claude Butler) but the ones that would be vaguely similar are in grey and I want something with a bit more colour next time!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's a Giant Escape, but about 5 years old, they don't seem to do them with hydraulic disks anymore, and I did get as far as asking about a new bike at my LBS (he only stocks Giant, Dawes and Claude Butler) but the ones that would be vaguely similar are in grey and I want something with a bit more colour next time!


I like your bike, it looks like a proper/real* cyclists bike. 

*courtesy of bonj for those who can remember


----------



## Mireystock (25 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's a Giant Escape, but about 5 years old, they don't seem to do them with hydraulic disks anymore, and I did get as far as asking about a new bike at my LBS (he only stocks Giant, Dawes and Claude Butler) but the ones that would be vaguely similar are in grey and I want something with a bit more colour next time!




Yes, my bike is black and my next bike will be more colourful hopefully !


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I like your bike, it looks like a proper/real* cyclists bike.
> 
> *courtesy of bonj for those who can remember


I think bonj was the OP of this very thread! (Just checked .... Yes as bonj2)


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I like your bike, it looks like a proper/real* cyclists bike.
> 
> *courtesy of bonj for those who can remember


'serious cyclist' was the Bonjism you're thinking of


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2015)

My entry to the pattern theme. Pattern is obviously the bars in the railing, or the ripple of the wind on the canal, or the shape of the trees, but what is going to ensure victory, is if you look closely, just above the crossbar and between the second and third bars from the left, that grey splodge is honestly a heron. 

Piccy taken on my phone and I don't know how to use it properly so couldn't get it zoomed in on the heron


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2015)

Close up of fabled heron


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 77901
> 
> 
> Close up of fabled heron


That's a carrier bag, you could've tried to at least photoshop a crow heron into the pic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> That's a carrier bag, you could've tried to at least photoshop a crow heron into the pic.



Cheeky bugger, I had to put up with our lass ridiculing me when I stopped to attempt to photograph it, I ain't having it on here as well


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheeky bugger, I had to put up with our lass ridiculing me when I stopped to attempt to photograph it, I ain't having it on here as well


Should've listened to her, you know she's ALWAYS right


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jan 2015)

…


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

Right. I have something. I'm going with the I can have an exception to the rules and not having bikes in the frame. Our 3 road bike have a temporary new home and are actually about 3m to the left of the picture.

Pattern = stripes in 2 forms. The lawn has literally just been cut by the gardener and then there are the tree soddies forming the other stripes..







PS this is my new view at the moment


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> PS this is my new view at the moment


Much nicer  - but the bird feeder is rather a long way away.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Much nicer  - but the bird feeder is rather a long way away.


And 3 or 4 times a day a buzzard sweeps through looking for rabbits or pigeons it can have!


----------



## Spinney (26 Jan 2015)

My entry - Malmesbury Abbey - nice patterns round the porch.





(and a couple of those patterns include images of herons!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> My entry - Malmesbury Abbey - nice patterns round the porch.
> View attachment 77992
> 
> 
> (*and a couple of those patterns include images of herons!*)


I think I need a close up or one of those enlargements before I'll believe that claim


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right. I have something. I'm going with the I can have an exception to the rules and not having bikes in the frame. Our 3 road bike have a temporary new home and are actually about 3m to the left of the picture.
> 
> Pattern = stripes in 2 forms. The lawn has literally just been cut by the gardener and then there are the tree soddies forming the other stripes..
> 
> ...



I have always wondered whether tree soddies really exist. Now I have proof.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think I need a close up or one of those enlargements before I'll believe that claim


The middle one here looks like a tall bird bending over to eat a fish...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> The middle one here looks like a tall bird bending over to eat a fish...
> View attachment 77994


I can see eeyore only


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> The middle one here looks like a tall bird bending over to eat a fish...
> View attachment 77994


I reckon that @potsy would agree it was a heron!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Jan 2015)

I call horse


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I reckon that @potsy would agree it was a heron!


Mmm, not so sure, maybe if you close one eye and squint a little


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

After finally getting out on the bike, thought I'd make an effort. I was going to do an overnighter but I'm still not recovered, my lungs told me that today

Lunch stop, there's a lovely ripple pattern on the water below. 



Close up of said ripple!






After stopping for lunch, I then rode around for another 3+ hours with a large noodle in my beard


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

Thought I'd copy @summerdays here, I couldn't be bothered to get of the bike

I did however include a bit of it, plus my tread pattern


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

Bark pattern


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

Weave pattern on my saddle plus bark pattern, I'm on a roll now!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Jan 2015)

@djb1971 you do live/ride in a beautiful place. Where exactly is it?


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2015)

This mornings commute, the pattern of winter branches and railings against the morning sky:




And on the return journey the pattern of a newly trimmed hedge, I look forward to not having the pattern of brambles left on my face when I forget to duck.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 you do live/ride in a beautiful place. Where exactly is it?



Reminds me of Cadbury Heath


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Reminds me of Cadbury Heath



More like banjo island if you ask me.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 you do live/ride in a beautiful place. Where exactly is it?


I don't live there, just ride there, lots!

The pic of my bike by the tree has Vyrnwy in the background, behind that you can see the Berwyn mountain range. That's where I ride


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Reminds me of Cadbury Heath





BigAl68 said:


> More like banjo island if you ask me.



I gather these are local beauty spots


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Thought I'd copy @summerdays here, I couldn't be bothered to get of the bike


Oi!!! when didn't I get off the bike? (secretly wonders if I might have commited this minor crime but at least I get nearer to my bike than @User14044 )


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oi!!! when didn't I get off the bike? (secretly wonders if I might have commited this minor crime but at least I get nearer to my bike than @User14044 )





summerdays said:


> Ok my first entry for patterns....
> View attachment 77726



The one with no bike in it, you must've been on it


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I gather these are local beauty spots



Not exactly beauty spots. And I do have fond memories of North Wales as a child as I had a second cousin from Bala and we would go and camp there as a family back in the late 70s


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2015)

Ok from the bike shed ..... One proper photo, one arty farty (well I must have pressed the screen accidentally but I liked it)







Ok the second one might be pushing it even for the likes of @potsy and @User14044


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok from the bike shed ..... One proper photo, one arty farty (well I must have pressed the screen accidentally but I liked it)


Am I the only one trying to work out which is which ? 

[looks carefully] 

Ah - one is only a LS cycling top on the ground possibly being blown by the wind, so the other one must be the 'official' entry. 

You can't fool us all, @summerdays !


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2015)

I still remember a time when summer used to post sensible stuff in here, don't know who she's been hanging around with 

Right then, as I haven't been out on the bike lately, what's the subject?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Right then, as I haven't been out on the bike lately, what's the subject?


Summer, isn't it ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> what's the subject?


Bikes, patterns and outside... 


Herons and crows were optional extras


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Feet?


Optional also - but you might need them for perambulating ...


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2015)

I think for safety I will try to encapsulate all those things in one photo, shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> I still remember a time when summer used to post sensible stuff in here, don't know who she's been hanging around with
> 
> Right then, as I haven't been out on the bike lately, what's the subject?


I'm trying to match my entries to other people Potsy!


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> I think for safety I will try to encapsulate all those things in one photo, shouldn't be too difficult





User14044mountain said:


> Potsy's trying to be sensible


Trying.... 

Also using long words! 

Might win by confusion.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2015)

Ok, patterns

Pine cone pattern with optional foot/feet





Pattern of ripples in a puddle (with some random bloke looking at you)


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jan 2015)

I see no herons


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I see no herons


Phew, the judge never noticed the lack of a bike 

Anyway there was a heron, this is a new water feature that has appeared recently in the park, if you look carefully you can see it clearly


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

Yes, you're quite right, I can see it clearly. 



Still haven't found the bike, though ...


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Phew, the judge never noticed the lack of a bike
> 
> Anyway there was a heron, this is a new water feature that has appeared recently in the park, if you look carefully you can see it clearly
> 
> View attachment 78140


Along with the bike


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jan 2015)

Train was cancelled so time to get arty at brunels classic design. Bristol Temple Meads. Patterns everywhere


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2015)

Impressive number of bikes at the arty Brunel classic! @BigAl68


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Impressive number of bikes at the arty Brunel classic! @BigAl68



Think that's not too many for the station. Normally twice as many tbh


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

It can be difficult remembering where you have left it at Templemeads, here is an old photo of mine:


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2015)

Double wow!


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that a heron there on the right, at the back?


No I think that's a bike, but you probably wouldn't recognise one of those


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2015)

H


BigAl68 said:


> Train was cancelled so time to get arty at brunels classic design. Bristol Temple Meads. Patterns everywhere
> View attachment 78192
> View attachment 78193



Nice photos but I can't see the heron?


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2015)

Tread patterns


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Tread patterns


Wot ? No bike tread patterns ...  Not even a bike drawn in the snow ... 

Tch, Tch, you're slipping.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Wot ? No bike tread patterns ...  Not even a bike drawn in the snow ...
> 
> Tch, Tch, you're slipping.


Where is your snow tread pattern then? We haven't got any and I'm not expecting any so I may as well enjoy other's snow!


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Where is your snow tread pattern then? We haven't got any and I'm not expecting any so I may as well enjoy other's snow!



@summerdays 
We just had some in Emersons


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> @summerdays
> We just had some in Emersons


Well we have had a flurry here but long gone leaving clear skies, but it's not snow that's going to slow people in Emerson's escaping but apparently an accident on the ring road but hopefully to the south of you.


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jan 2015)

Massive hail storm then blue sky's in Bath


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well we have had a flurry here but long gone leaving clear skies, but it's not snow that's going to slow people in Emerson's escaping but apparently an accident on the ring road but hopefully to the south of you.



The Ring Road slows most of Emersons !!!


----------



## the_mikey (29 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> @summerdays
> We just had some in Emersons



I've just arrived back from working in Swansea to find Emersons Green weirdly snowy.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2015)

You mean it's settled there?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2015)

I had some as well...




Mind you the latest hail storm has left the place whiter than the above picture!


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> You mean it's settled there?



No, it pitched 8-)


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jan 2015)

Tyre pattern in the snow


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jan 2015)

A double here!

Carbon weave pattern

With a BONUS

bunny rabbit hopping pattern


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jan 2015)

It may have been a heron, not a rabbit.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It may have been a heron, not a rabbit.



Those are _obviously_ the tracks of a crow!


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

A couple from this morning, showing how we are really suffering with snow here (I keep hoping).

Tree patterns:


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2015)

No heron or bicycle but a nice pattern !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

When was this one due to end?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2015)

Here's my entry. Quite similar to @Spartak's, but includes a heron so is naturally superior.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Jan 2015)

No feet, herons or bikes ........ but how about a patterned floor and a cute puppy


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> No feet, herons or bikes ........ but how about a patterned floor and a cute puppy



Only if you include something we can see...






Though curiously it is working in the reply!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Only if you include something we can see...
> 
> View attachment 78336
> 
> ...



I was editing the post


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> A couple from this morning, showing how we are really suffering with snow here (I keep hoping).


Ours is receding now, quite glad as I'm back at work tomorrow, this shows the difference from yesterday.

Yesterday






Today


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Ours is receding now, quite glad as I'm back at work tomorrow, this shows the difference from yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> ...



You mean snow melts ............... who would have thought it .........


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> No heron or bicycle but a nice pattern !
> 
> View attachment 78334


I was about to say did you manage to sneak in a bike without being told off!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Here's my entry. Quite a similar to @Spartak's, but includes a heron so is naturally superior.



definitely a scent of a furry, long-tailed rodent about that one 
no bike, though 
maybe the next one will have a bike in it


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When was this one due to end?





hopless500 said:


> Closing date tomorrow 31st Jan - you have two weeks.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

My first _ever_ entries to the competition !





trees on trees
trees on sky
fence on trees
snow on golf course
chain-ring
anything else _you_ can see ... 




pavement
trees on sky
bike shadow
yadda, yadda ...




fence
in snow
trees 

Takes a long time to have a ride when thinking of these comps !!!


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


>


Yes, I know it is tomorrow 
But tomorrow isn't here yet


----------



## AndyRM (30 Jan 2015)

On my way home I was overcome with guilt so have decided to come clean.

I stole @Spartak's picture and tried to pass it off as my own. I hope that with time, patience and understanding he can forgive me.

As part of the healing process, I have taken my own picture to start the slow and painful journey of becoming a better man. It has a bike, plenty of patterns and was taken outside. I believe that rigid adherence to the rules will further aid my rehabilitation.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2015)




----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2015)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Have I won yet?



You might have. Did you go out today and get Snowed on?
















Snowdon?


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2015)

Speicher said:


> You might have. Did you go out today and get Snowed on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punbelievable


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

AndyRM said:


> On my way home I was overcome with guilt so have decided to come clean.
> 
> I stole @Spartak's picture and tried to pass it off as my own. I hope that with time, patience and understanding he can forgive me.


He might - but there are a lot more hopeful competition winners who might not !!!!! 

Plagiarism and theft on CC !!  Who'd have thought it ? 



Still think it was cleverly done, though  - but you missed out a wee bike somewhere ...


----------



## Spinney (30 Jan 2015)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again anyway.

When I first joined this thread it was relatively serious. People posted images that actually matched the competition rules, and most posts were an image for the competition, not some inane rambling about herons or feet. It was all much more civilized and sensible.










It is _much_ more entertaining now! 

(And @Scoosh - you forgot to include a heron!)


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> (And @Scoosh - you forgot to include a heron!)




... but ...but it's my first _ever_ entry attempt ...  ... I need to leave something for a second effort ... if there ever is one ... [kicks tin can]



[Considers taking the huff ... ]


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2015)

Come on scoosh it's not that difficult to stay within the rules


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> [Considers taking the huff ... ]




Go on, chuck yer toys out of the pram. It's the best part of the competition


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Come on scoosh it's not that difficult to stay within the rules
> 
> View attachment 78386


Your photoshoping skills are improving I see.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

photoshopping ??? 

I thought - pardon my naivety - that these were meant to be real pics, taken by ourselves, outside, with bike etc ... 


Better re-consider my "technique" ...


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> Come on scoosh it's not that difficult to stay within the rules
> 
> View attachment 78386


Feck. That is a HUGE heron


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

No bike that I can see, though ... [confused ]


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

Well I ALWAYS try to stay within the rules, but I may have a bad memory.... , (actually no may about it at all, I do have an appalling memory), I enjoy how this thread makes me look around the world I'm used to with new eyes, though I'm still struggling to see herons!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> photoshopping ???
> 
> I thought - pardon my naivety - that these were meant to be real pics, taken by ourselves, outside, with bike etc ...
> 
> ...


We have to make an exception for one or two members here


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jan 2015)

I have a heron!


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jan 2015)

Isn't that one of those plastic things you put by your garden pond?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2015)

I have a winner. Congratulations to @BigAl68.
I like the composition, it's in focus  and I love the pattern of the silhouette of the tree across the stonework with the artwork in the arch next to it.




@Scoosh was second with his second picture - it was a close call


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Jan 2015)

Thank you @hopless500 I will take the day to enjoy my victory and come up with the new competition tomorrow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Isn't that one of those plastic things you put by your garden pond?


Nope it's the really deal. Bloody thing kept moving as I tried to take the picture!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nope it's the really deal. Bloody thing kept moving as I tried to take the picture!



Are you sure it isn't a plastic bag


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jan 2015)

Congrats @BigAl68


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jan 2015)

Indeed congrats to @BigAl68 that's a lovely pic - and I'm amazed that I came anywhere near the reckoning**.


djb1971 said:


> Isn't that one of those plastic things you put by your garden pond?


 - do you really think @SatNavSaysStraightOn could get anywhere near there with her current circumstances ? 




** I suspect this might be an attempt to draw me into the web of no escape that is this thread and its competitions.   My doodle rides will never be the same ...  ... err ...


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> ** I suspect this might be an attempt to draw me into the web of no escape that is this thread and its competitions.   My doodle rides will never be the same ...  ... err ...


I don't need to draw you in - you're got


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I don't need to draw you in - you're got







Nice patterns - tree, web, grass, spider ...


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> View attachment 78459
> 
> Nice patterns - tree, web, grass, spider ...


Isn't that one of those plastic.......... Ohh, never mind


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2015)

Congratulations to @BigAl68, it is my favourite too.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Thank you @hopless500 I will take the day to enjoy my victory and come up with the new competition tomorrow.


Cheeky please and thank you.... 
Any chance of a new theme before my Sunday morning ride? Probably will be mid morning when I set off.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have a winner. Congratulations to @BigAl68.
> I like the composition, it's in focus  and I love the pattern of the silhouette of the tree across the stonework with the artwork in the arch next to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Drat I was going to enter yet another one:




I'm hoping to ride one tomorrow if the weather is nicer!

Well done @BigAl68


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Drat I was going to enter yet another one:
> View attachment 78484



Bet that would've won too......

If you'd been a bit quicker to enter it


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Bet that would've won too......
> 
> If you'd been a bit quicker to enter it


It was cold in London doing a tour of buildings which display their structure on the outside! So food and warmth were first on the menu


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jan 2015)

Why, did you REALLY want to win again?

Have you learnt nothing, or are you very cleverly entering it late


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2015)

Has the next comp been decided yet, here is my entry for it, it has bikes AND feet so it's bound to meet the criteria


----------



## djb1971 (1 Feb 2015)

That'll be disqualified. 

It's actually a good photo


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Has the next comp been decided yet, here is my entry for it, it has bikes AND feet so it's bound to meet the criteria
> View attachment 78515


And it's got blurry bikes as well!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2015)

Distinct lack of herons though


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2015)

Is it even outdoors?


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Is it even outdoors?


That's a relatively minor infringement of the rules designed to stop people taking photos of their stationary bike whilst sitting on the sofa with their feet up (which coming from the person who must have a gold medal in breaking the rules is a bit rich), my photo shows moving bikes!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's a relatively minor infringement of the rules designed to stop people taking photos of their stationary bike whilst sitting on the sofa with their feet up (which coming from the person who must have a gold medal in breaking the rules is a bit rich), my photo shows moving bikes!


That comment appears to be missing the

"So nergh".


----------



## Fnaar (1 Feb 2015)

I don't often enter this competition (my cycling buddies simply wouldn't understand 'stopping to take photos', so I do this when I ride solo. Anyhoo, I took a great one today of my bike in the snow at the top of a hill, so if @BigAl68 could see his way clear to making that the theme, we can cut to the chase.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

Apologies that I didn't post the new competition yesterday I was recovering from a rather drunken Saturday night out...

OK I think this will be easier than some of the last few competitions as I want as many pictures as possible...

Subject: Winter
Criteria: Outside shots only taken from today onwards.
Bike required: No!
Feet or herons allowed: Yes!!!!
Closing date: Midnight 15/02/2015

Happy snapping one and all.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> Cheeky please and thank you....
> Any chance of a new theme before my Sunday morning ride? Probably will be mid morning when I set off.



Sorry I was in hungover mode all day.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Subject: Winter
> Criteria: Outside shots only taken from today onwards.
> Bike required: No!
> Feet or herons allowed: Yes!!!!
> ...


So does that mean my one counts?


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

@summerdays Which one the boris bikes? Why not but the velodrome is a no. 
I am going to very open to most pictures as it is winter at the moment so any picture will probably qualify so its going to be about whatever takes my eye I suppose.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Closing date: Midnight 15/01/15



So mine must count?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> So mine must count?


Don't think he has cottened on yet. Possibly needs another coffee or two after that drunken Saturday night?


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> So mine must count?



Yes it does.  And you wonder why yesterday I chose to not get involved in moderation of the competition.


----------



## Spinney (2 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Yes it does.  And you wonder why yesterday I chose to not get involved in moderation of the competition.


Psst - I think they are talking about the closing date being in the past...


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

OK I have amended the date to be 15/02/2015. Thanks and yes I am still frozen from this mornings ride into work


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

I have decided to enter a picture that applies to all of the rules bar one... 

just taken a few moments ago as the sun rose.

I managed to get a Robin into it - hope that helps. Could not rig the heron for this one.







And given I don't have photosop -(hate the program!).. here is the version without the robin in it!






I do so love winter! Shame I can't cycle yet!


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> Psst - I think they are talking about the closing date being in the past...


Perhaps he wants to make it impossible to win so he remains as a permanent judge as it is SOOOOO rewarding and enjoyable!

I forgot to add stress-free too!


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Perhaps he wants to make it impossible to win so he remains as a permanent judge as it is SOOOOO rewarding and enjoyable!
> 
> I forgot to add stress-free too!



Working in clinical audit in a very busy hospital is enough of a job. That is why I chose a subject that pretty much anything goes as we may get lots of wonderful photos. I see @SatNavSaysStraightOn has already set the bar high with a very good picture.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

just lucky with the sunrise this morning.  was worth finding my shoes for and getting outside if only a few feet from the house.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just lucky with the sunrise this morning.  was worth finding my shoes for and getting outside if only a few feet from the house.


I've been outside too this morning but luckily no cameras were present as the door knocked at a really bad time dress wise, and when I finally dashed through the door bare footed I just caught the delivery man getting back in his car to tell me that he had left the parcel in the porch! Didn't know whether to be  Or  But just decided to


----------



## Fnaar (2 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> *Apologies that I didn't post the new competition yesterday*
> 
> Subject: Winter
> Criteria: Outside shots only taken* from today onwards*.
> ...


Does "from today onwards" include yesterday, in view of your drunken shenanigans, and the fact that I took a great pic yesterday that fits the bill


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Feb 2015)

@Fnaar Well I think I will accept it.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Does "from today onwards" include yesterday, in view of your drunken shenanigans, and the fact that I took a great pic yesterday that fits the bill


FFS JUST PUT THE PICTURE ON. 

nobody cares about rules anyway


----------



## djb1971 (2 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This competition has rules???
> 
> Since when?


Think of them as guidelines, not to be strictly adhered to

Oh, hang on, you already do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

I could have taken a cracking winter picture this morning if I'd known, would have most certainly won


----------



## Fnaar (2 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> FFS JUST PUT THE PICTURE ON.
> 
> nobody cares about rules anyway


I submitted an old one once before, and a sharp-eyed participant notced, I have managed to live with the shame, but it's been hard. 

Anyway, here is my sure-fire winner. The competition can now close.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> I submitted an old one once before, and a sharp-eyed participant notced, I have managed to live with the shame, but it's been hard.
> 
> Anyway, here is my sure-fire winner. The competition can now close.
> View attachment 78654


You know it's cloudy today don't you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> I submitted an old one once before, and a sharp-eyed participant notced, I have managed to live with the shame, but it's been hard.
> 
> Anyway, here is my sure-fire winner. The competition can now close.
> View attachment 78654



Nice but the valve on the front wheel is in the wrong position, should be hidden by the frame, and have you jammed the pedal into the snow to get the bike stood up


----------



## Fnaar (2 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and have you jammed the pedal into the snow to get the bike stood up


It's resting on a bumpy verge dead heron


----------



## Scoosh (2 Feb 2015)

Dead heron or dead foot ?
(both of which are 'allowed' under current rulz )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Dead heron or dead foot ?
> (both of which are 'allowed' under current rulz )


Having had a dead foot and it only just starting to show signs of recovery, I'd suggest a dead (plastic) heron!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2015)

Will a pink plastic flamingo suffice, in my case? As I lack a supplier for plastic heron.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Will a pink plastic flamingo suffice, in my case? As I lack a supplier for plastic heron.


Just get some paint, recolour it, and you could just claim it is a Greater Spotted Heron. None of them will know


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2015)

We have a plastic heron at work, just need to work out how to get the bike past security to be able to include it in the shot, failing that there is a real one that lives near our work's pond, this could be challenging.

The subject is 'herons' yeah?


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, can I just check? We have a cycling photo challenge which doesn't have a bike in it?


You've never let that little rule affect you in the past!


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2015)

Ok still no snow so it will have to be ice patterns


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

From my walk this morning. Blackberry alley as we know it is only safe in winter after a harsh frost!
the competition thread seemed as good a place as any to show winter, no bike, no feet, no herons, and strangely all taken today! 







And the dog. Why on earth could he not sit down in the sunshine?


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> From my walk this morning. Blackberry alley as we know it is only safe in winter after a harsh frost!
> the competition thread seemed as good a place as any to show winter, no bike, no feet, no herons, and strangely all taken today!
> 
> View attachment 78749
> ...


That looks a lovely place for a walk! The light is beautiful in those photos. Makes me want to walk there but do you get bored of it?!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> That looks a lovely place for a walk! makes me want to walk there!


the first and last of the first set of photos are what i do each and every morning. it is the whitegate way which starts about 10m from my front door and is my rehab... it is what I will be cycling when I get this recumbent trike of mine... the muddy bit is just off it, and known to us as blackberry alley for obvious reasons. everyone else knowns it as Lobslack Way for less obvious reasons. it is one of the dusty's favourite walks and also out mtb cut through to Delamere forest, but you have to negotiate some railway sleeper steps (fine if your spine is OK) and a very short but very steep, sandy uphill and down hill so given the width of the path, the steps and that rise, I won't be doing it on the trike... mtb gears are not low enough for the climb unless you stand on the pedals and get the line correct, so no hope with the trike! but it is nice to just go a different way once in a while and we did meet a mtb'er along there (coming the easy direction)...


----------



## Scoosh (3 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok still no snow so it will have to be ice patterns


Patterns are so last competition, dear …


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Patterns are so last competition, dear …


But winter is this one, it's just that I've been able to incorporate both into the one photo! (And I'm jealous of everyone else who seems to have snow!!!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> he light is beautiful in those photos. Makes me want to walk there but do you get bored of it?!


I watch the light, it makes it a lot less boring luckily! also the silver birch trees around here have an interesting spiral pattern to their growth which the light highlights. but it can get a touch boring hence the blackberry alley diversion today


----------



## hopless500 (3 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> But winter is this one, it's just that I've been able to incorporate both into the one photo! (And I'm jealous of everyone else who seems to have snow!!!)


You can have ours.


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2015)

That's an egret, not a heron.
Disqualified!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's a wintry tree pattern spotted on my 6 mile walk this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 78783
> 
> ...



White crow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

alternatively it is a badly exposed photo that should also be disqualified for not having a foot in it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I blame Apple


or banana or ..... cherry or damson, or 

ok I got stuck at e I had to think...


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> alternatively it is a badly exposed photo that should also be disqualified for not having a foot in it!


Hasn't the egret got feet then? Poor thing...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> Hasn't the egret got feet then? Poor thing...


possibly not given apparently it is not one!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I get the feeling that there are some people who are not taking my entries seriously.


you reckon?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> alternatively it is a badly exposed photo that should also be disqualified for not having a foot in it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

is this going to descend into something akin to that Bristol bridge plan?

if so can I please have a few weeks to brush up on my photoshop skills?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful. You lot are on:
> 
> View attachment 78786


so is that danger keep off the thin ice. or keep off because of thin ice? just wondering out loud


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Talking of thinking out loud - I think I might revert to taking photos of my right foot. I'm probably on safer ground.


what's wrong with the left one?


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is this going to descend into something akin to that Bristol bridge plan?
> 
> if so can I please have a few weeks to brush up on my photoshop skills?



You won't need weeks to reach the heady levels of Photoshoppery on display in that thread... I think the level was raised in the bicycle sign one, but I can't find it, which is a sadness.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful. You lot are on:
> 
> View attachment 78786


That's a nice winter pic, @User14044  - even though I can't see any ice on the branches ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

for @summerdays why I don't get bored walking the whitegate way repeatedly, at least not when the light was as good as it was today!






these were the last rays of the sun as it set - no enhancement, no saturation was needed...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

Piccy of a frozen pond in Watermead Park taken today:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

and the obligatory heron also taken today:


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

A bike AND a heron

*WOW!!*


----------



## AndyRM (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> A bike AND a heron
> 
> *WOW!!*


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

Not just yet @AndyRM 

No crow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Not just yet @AndyRM
> 
> No crow



There's one in the tree of the heron picture, you might struggle to see it as it is tiny


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There's one in the tree of the heron picture, you might struggle to see it as it is tiny


Sure it's not swimming across the front of the heron in the pic


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Sure it's not swimming across the front of the heron in the pic



I know there are some stupid people, but I think I would get caught out if I claimed that swan was a crow


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The juveniles of both species look similar - so it's an easy mistake to make.


Baby crows look like baby swans?

Even I know that's not right, baby herons look like baby dinosaurs though. That's TRUE, I've seen them so it must must be true.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Baby crows look like baby swans?
> 
> Even I know that's not right, baby herons look like baby dinosaurs though. That's TRUE, I've seen them so it must must be true.



Blimey baby dinosaurs, you must be older than wocky looks


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Blimey baby dinosaurs, you must be older than wocky looks


That reminds me of a joke, substitute caveman 1/2 with rocky and myself

Two cavemen are in a cave. 

One Caveman says - UG

The other Caveman says - UG

The other Caveman says - UG

One Caveman says - UG UG

The other Caveman says - don't change the farking subject


----------



## djb1971 (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> That reminds me of a joke, substitute caveman 1/2 with rocky and myself
> 
> Two cavemen are in a cave.
> 
> ...



Sort of loses the punch line a bit with the swear filter

I'll get my coat


----------



## Scoosh (3 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Sort of loses the punch line a bit with the swear filter
> 
> I'll get my coat camera


FTFY !


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2015)

Ok, a legitimate entry from me


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2015)

Despite my best efforts the herons spotted me hiding behind my bike


----------



## djb1971 (4 Feb 2015)

Something's seriously wrong this month. 
Even @potsy is being sensible and submitting normal entries

Have I entered an alternate reality?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Something's seriously wrong this month.
> Even @potsy is being sensible and submitting normal entries
> 
> Have I entered an alternate reality?



Even more shocking he has his bike out


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Even more shocking he has his bike out


First time it's been out since 19th January


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> First time it's been out since 19th January



Well I took mine out last week, first time since November


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Feb 2015)

Port Hampton on the Thames at dusk today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> First time it's been out since 19th January


I know in only just out of theatre, but I read that as the first time it's been out since the 19th century


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2015)

For a competition that didn't need bikes in it, they are an amazing number of bikes being photoed!


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know in only just out of theatre, but I read that as the first time it's been out since the 19th century


Felt like it at times, and it was all flat.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> For a competition that didn't need bikes in it, they are an amazing number of bikes being photoed!



Obviously now that bikes are not required you can guarantee that everybody will include them just to none conform


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Felt like it at times, and it was all flat.
> 
> 
> Obviously now that bikes are not required you can guarantee that everybody will include them just to none conform


That @BigAl68 is more cunning than I thought!


----------



## Katherine (4 Feb 2015)

Really enjoying all the photo entries, there are some lovely pictures on here this week and in picture of the day. The weather has been beautiful, three days of blue skies and I've never been so busy. I was looking forward to getting out this afternoon and got asked to work! Might get an hour after school tomorrow. This weekend's ride will be with a group so won't be able to keep stopping for photos.


----------



## Spartak (5 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> For a competition that didn't need bikes in it, they are an amazing number of bikes being photoed!



Took this one yesterday at Mork ( during 100k DIY Audax )

No bike OR heron


----------



## Spartak (5 Feb 2015)

Another one from yesterday with snow on the distant Black Mountains.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> Another one from yesterday with snow on the distant Black Mountains.
> 
> View attachment 78957


Oh now that is nicer and those powerlines could very early be edited out.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Feb 2015)

Based on the current standard of photos I will need a week to decide the winner. Keep up the good work cc'ers


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Based on the current standard of photos I will need a week to decide the winner. Keep up the good work cc'ers



I'll do my best to lower the tone when I'm back on my bike next week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Oh now that is nicer and those powerlines could very early be edited out.



Not powerlines, but a very large flock of crows flying in formation


----------



## Spartak (5 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not powerlines, but a very large flock of crows flying in formation



Actually they're herons


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

Frosty out this morning:


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2015)

Is that an extreme close up of a heron's feather?


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

Yep with a macro lens


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Frosty out this morning:


I'm new to the competition aspect of this thread but I thought we are meant to post our own pics - not reproduce satellite pics of the remote hill regions of Afghani/ Pakistani origin. 


I did say I am new to this stuff …


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

The follow up photo: melting remote peaks


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2015)

I think summerdays has finally cracked, knew this thread would take it's toll one day


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2015)

Out and about for the 2nd time in a few days, the horror 

This is a decent indication of the conditions on the trail, I wonder if @Katherine has the hosepipe out?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2015)

I don;t think that deserves a like!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2015)

3 from my walk this morning...







well the first was from the garden, but I liked the light.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don;t think that deserves a like!


You can 'like' it now


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2015)

I really like that second one** @potsy - real winter ! 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn is just too good for me ...  - lovely pics, Emma ! 

However, in the spirit of "I went out thinking about this competition, took some photos, so you'll jolly well have to look at them" ...
Winter 1



Winter 2



Winter 3



Trouble is, we've got no snow, 6-7*C and that was the only ice I have seen in 3 days ! 




**not the one with the stand, obviously - that could be any time, after any ride ...


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

Where is the first photo taken? (General area, my knowledge of your neck of the woods is fairly limited?)


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Where is the first photo taken? (General area, my knowledge of your neck of the woods is fairly limited?)


Who ?  Me ?? 

Overlooking Granton harbour on north side of Embra. That's the Firth of Forth and the Kingdom of Fife in the background.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2015)

Want a bonus aeroplane ?


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Want a bonus aeroplane ?
> View attachment 79100


It's grey isn't it? That means it's a heron! We'll let you off since you are new at submitting photos!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's grey isn't it? That means it's a heron! We'll let you off since you are new at submitting photos!



I thought we'd established that birds were all egrets now?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Feb 2015)




----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Out and about for the 2nd time in a few days, the horror
> 
> This is a decent indication of the conditions on the trail, I wonder if @Katherine has the hosepipe out?
> 
> ...



Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> View attachment 79102


Taken somewhere near Carnlough, on what looks like a glorious day!


----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> You can 'like' it now
> 
> View attachment 79078


Your bike is now cleaner than mine!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Taken somewhere near Carnlough, on what looks like a glorious day!


Yep in the hills above in front of the Static caravan site  Glorious indeed, really enjoying cycling lately, going new places to take pics and interesting video.

Tomorrows ride is a cracker


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2015)

A two headed Swan, heron  egret.


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2015)

My winter picture - no bike, egrets or feet


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> My winter picture - no bike, egrets or feet
> 
> View attachment 79180


That's pretty! Are the leaves in a shallow puddle?


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's pretty! Are the leaves in a shallow puddle?


Yes, and I restrained myself from jumping on it! There were some boys having fun breaking the ice from the side of the lake where it's shallow.


----------



## Fnaar (7 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Based on the current standard of photos I will need a week to decide the winner. Keep up the good work cc'ers


The tenner's in the post


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> Yes, and I restrained myself from jumping on it! There were some boys having fun breaking the ice from the side of the lake where it's shallow.


Where was this Katherine?


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Where was this Katherine?


Blackleach, near Walkden.


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy won't know where that is.....he only does South Manchester.


There are so many different parks in Manchester, you don't have to go far to find one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Feb 2015)

I haven't had a go at this for a while so here's one from yesterday complete with bike, frosty field and the sun trying to break through the cloud over the Wrekin.







I've been getting some value out of my ice tyres on the commute this week.


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy won't know where that is.....he only does South Manchester.


Shut it!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Hampstead Heath this morning
> 
> View attachment 79225
> 
> ...


Slight edit for you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> But you've cut the camouflaged egret out of the foreground


But I left the one in that is just sitting out of the sunshine to the right of the tree trunk pretending to be a rock!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Feb 2015)

View: http://youtu.be/e2nOx8FmvzI


----------



## djb1971 (8 Feb 2015)

Like how you get up, hope nobody saw you go AoverT....

Then put it on YouTube


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Like how you get up, hope nobody saw you go AoverT....
> 
> Then put it on YouTube


I was more worried about the camera on my head lol! I realise now that it looks like some sort of Mo Farah thing 

A decent clip is on youtube also but it's a bit too Norn Iron and sweary to post


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Feb 2015)

Ooh now we have a video into the mix. As current judge I think we will have to allow it as it as eligible as a heron or an egret


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2015)

Well, a muddy bike (I'm crying!) and geese egrets sliding about on the ice on the canal = *Winter






*


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2015)

Ok weather this morning, I might not have been on a bike, but I did see plenty who were just not that early in the fog!


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

It's icy out this morning and foggy in patches but a beautiful light!


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Feb 2015)

I wish my ride looked like that. I had fog, darkness and more fog..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I wish my ride looked like that. I had fog, darkness and more fog..


Not much different here yesterday all day except for the middle bit which was fog and grey rather than fog and dark!
Today it is just grey. Waiting patiently for the return of the sun!



summerdays said:


> View attachment 79329
> View attachment 79330
> It's i y out this morning and foggy in patches but a beautiful light!


The top one is really nice!


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I wish my ride looked like that. I had fog, darkness and more fog..


The fog was in the first photo but wasn't clear, I've cropped the photo and you can see land (blue) above the fog


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Hampstead Heath this morning
> 
> View attachment 79225
> 
> ...


Love the second one with the reflections


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Feb 2015)

There are some lovely photos. This will be a pleasure to judge. Only 6 days to go.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> There are some lovely photos. This will be a pleasure to judge. Only 6 days to go.



What's the theme for this one by the way? I've completely forgotten. Egrets?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2015)

I thought it was herons. I've seen loads of herons this weekend. Big, little, grey, white, black...... some with orange beaks and long necks.....


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I thought it was herons. I've seen loads of herons this weekend. Big, little, grey, white, black...... some with orange beaks and long necks.....



I think I've discovered a new variety of herons, all weird and flat looking like someone's steamrollered them! And they swim!

This isn't my picture, but it gives you an idea:






I think I'll name it Heronus Flatticus.


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> What's the theme for this one by the way? I've completely forgotten. Egrets?



Here you go

Subject: Winter
Criteria: Outside shots only taken from today (1st Jan) onwards featuring herons
Bike required: No but must have at least 1 heron, (bonus for a picture of a heron riding a bike) 
Herons allowed: Yes!!!!
Closing date: Midnight 15/02/2015


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2015)

Here's my entry spotted on the ride in this morning, 

Heron on a fixie


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Here's my entry spotted on the ride in this morning,
> 
> Heron on a fixie


Looks a bit snowy, or is it exceptionally foggy your way?


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2015)

It's very cold hence the heron's blue appearance in the snowy backdrop


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Here's my entry spotted on the ride in this morning,
> 
> Heron on a fixie



Chain's slack.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Here you go
> 
> Subject: Winter
> Criteria: Outside shots only taken from today (1st Jan) onwards featuring herons
> ...


I thought it was egrets in the snow, or was it in the fog?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 79371


You are missing any evidence it was taken in the required timescale


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 79371


Haven't we seen that one before??? You're photos do seem to be a little similar to each other!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are missing any evidence it was taken in the required timescale



I found the original...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I found the original...
> 
> View attachment 79372


Nope still not working... They could easily have been in the freezer... Or photoshopped there... We don't half have some cheats on this thread you know...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nope still not working... They could easily have been in the freezer... Or photoshopped there... We don't half have some cheats on this thread you know...



What's this 'Photoshop' you speak of...?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> What's this 'Photoshop' you speak of...?


Not sure, but I don't have it... PSP is what I use after DPP doesn't meet my requirements


----------



## Spinney (9 Feb 2015)

My entries - no bikes involved, but it _is_ winter.
And feet were definitely involved, even though they may not be in the picture.
(The swans egrets were hibernating...)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> My entries - no bikes involved, but it _is_ winter.
> And feet were definitely involved, even though they may not be in the picture.
> (The swans egrets were hibernating...)
> View attachment 79373
> ...


Ptarmigan surely!


----------



## Spinney (9 Feb 2015)

Coniston Fells.
The memorial is to a Halifax bomber that crashed on Grey Carrs in the war, last pic is from Wetherlam, with the last rays of the setting sun. 
Torches were needed before we got back to base!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> .
> Torches were needed before we got back to base!


Worth it though!
Maybe just maybe I will be able to get back to my mountaineering before I reach a half century!


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> My entries - no bikes involved, but it _is_ winter.
> And feet were definitely involved, even though they may not be in the picture.
> (The swans egrets were hibernating...)
> View attachment 79373
> ...


Beautiful! Especially the last one!

Actually that's unfair to the others just a soft spot for those colours especially with a good view!


----------



## Spinney (9 Feb 2015)

It was amazing lighting - there was also a pink glow on the Pennines to the east, but that didn't come out so well in the piccies.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 79371


Is that a Betamax video player?


----------



## Melvil (9 Feb 2015)

Can I just enter my photo website as it has lots of pics inside of it: www.tiltedimage.com

Plus I still can't work out how to post pics on Cyclechat - I must be some sort of idiot!


----------



## Melvil (9 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> My entries - no bikes involved, but it _is_ winter.
> And feet were definitely involved, even though they may not be in the picture.
> (The swans egrets were hibernating...)
> View attachment 79373
> ...



That sunset pic is lovely.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes......cant seem to get anything to play on it these day



Wocky you dropped your pen


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> It was amazing lighting - there was also a pink glow on the Pennines to the east, but that didn't come out so well in the piccies.


That will have been an earth shadow. It needs a high level of pollution in the atmosphere to the east for it to happen because to see a shadow you need it to be cast on to something if that makes sense and air is not really a good this to cast a shadow on normally!

This website explains it if you are interested. www.atoptics.co.uk/atoptics/earshad.htm

One of my photos of it from Scotland can be seen here. Again the shadow was to the east of my location at sunset. It is a surprisingly common occurrence stood time of year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Melvil said:


> Can I just enter my photo website as it has lots of pics inside of it: www.tiltedimage.com
> 
> Plus I still can't work out how to post pics on Cyclechat - I must be some sort of idiot!


Your best option is just to use the file upload button and load a fresh copy to the cc server. Its what I do rather than try to link to my website which prevents those links from working... So as I type this the file upload button is to the right of post reply. I I usually keep it to 800 or 1024 pixels wife with a 72 DPI for copyright protection. No-one can readily use it at that and certainly not print from it, and the owner of this site does not take any copyright but you uploading images to his site.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ah, writing......not something that the south Manchester mob will be familiar with



I believe this is a manchester pen


----------



## BigAl68 (9 Feb 2015)

And as judge I will only be looking at this thread. It's a big enough job with all the waffle and herons and feet. To be fair the current challenge has lots of lovely pictures


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

Melvil said:


> Can I just enter my photo website as it has lots of pics inside of it: www.tiltedimage.com
> 
> Plus I still can't work out how to post pics on Cyclechat - I must be some sort of idiot!



Just right mouse click on the image on your website and select Copy Link Address ( depends on browser ) then come in here and click on the Picture icon and paste the pictures URL into it that you just copied.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just right mouse click on the image on your website and select Copy Link Address ( depends on browser ) then come in here and click on the Picture icon and paste the pictures URL into it that you just copied.


Doesn't always work sadly


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Doesn't always work sadly



Just tried it on his website and it works ok.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2015)

Have you had a look at his website, I think we are not quite in the same league, for a start I didn't see a single photo of a foot or a heron

On the other hand .... He might win, then he'd be in charge for the next one


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And as judge I will only be looking at this thread. It's a big enough job with all the waffle and herons and feet. To be fair the current challenge has lots of lovely pictures



I've been planning mine today. It's going to be really grim!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have you had a look at his website, I think we are not quite in the same league, for a start I didn't see a single photo of a foot or a heron
> 
> On the other hand .... He might win, then he'd be in charge for the next one



I knew this thread wouldn't stay hidden for long, time to step it up a notch I think


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just tried it on his website and it works ok.


Sometimes the links don't work on here is what I meant. You just get a image can't be displayed icon...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have you had a look at his website, I think we are not quite in the same league, for a start I didn't see a single photo of a foot or a heron
> 
> On the other hand .... He might win, then he'd be in charge for the next one


Yet but they have to meet the current rules... 
So we stand a chance with at least this competition. Oh actually we don't. I think @Spinney had that one sewn up personally!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sometimes the links don't work on here is what I meant. You just get a image can't be displayed icon...



Yes I have had that.

What I find helps is when you copy the URL make sure it ends in a file extension for example http://www.abc.com/picture.jpg some websites reference the pictures using a link to a database, google sometimes does this, and CC cant understand it so wont display the picture so you get either and error or a blank place holder instead.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes I have had that.
> 
> What I find helps is when you copy the URL make sure it ends in a file extension for example http://www.abc.com/picture.jpg some websites reference the pictures using a link to a database, google sometimes does this, and CC cant understand it so wont display the picture so you get either and error or a blank place holder instead.


Hence why I just quit and upload another copy of it here. That usually works each time ,


----------



## Melvil (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Your best option is just to use the file upload button and load a fresh copy to the cc server. Its what I do rather than try to link to my website which prevents those links from working... So as I type this the file upload button is to the right of post reply. I I usually keep it to 800 or 1024 pixels wife with a 72 DPI for copyright protection. No-one can readily use it at that and certainly not print from it, and the owner of this site does not take any copyright but you uploading images to his site.



Thanks - will try that if linking doesn't work!


----------



## Melvil (9 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes I have had that.
> 
> What I find helps is when you copy the URL make sure it ends in a file extension for example http://www.abc.com/picture.jpg some websites reference the pictures using a link to a database, google sometimes does this, and CC cant understand it so wont display the picture so you get either and error or a blank place holder instead.



And that makes sense too, cheers.


----------



## Spinney (10 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yet but they have to meet the current rules...
> So we stand a chance with at least this competition. Oh actually we don't. I think @Spinney had that one sewn up personally!


Noooo!


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Feb 2015)

I think @Spinney is definitely in with a good chance at the moment.... You will love being judge and jury


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think @Spinney is definitely in with a good chance at the moment.... You will love being judge and jury


A pity then, that @Spinney's photo could have been at any time of the year - there's snow and weird and wonderful lighting on top of the high mountains all year round ... 

... while @summerdays, @Katherine and @potsy 's could only have been in winter ...  - and even @User14044's (with the _possible_ exception of the obligatory foot  - but even that is warmly clad ).



Spinney said:


> Noooo!
> 
> View attachment 79401


That any help, Spinney ? 

If we're having a democratic people-powered vote** - it's Potsy's muddy bike for me ! 



**unlikely, as this is an Amused Benign Considered Dictatorship Effort Fread  (thread) !


----------



## Spinney (10 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> A pity then, that @Spinney's photo could have been at any time of the year - *there's snow *and weird and wonderful lighting *on top of the high mountains all year round *...



Not in the Lake District there's not...

_Damn, shouldn't be trying to justify my piccies!_


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> Not in the Lake District there's not...
> 
> _Damn, shouldn't be trying to justify my piccies!_


I know - which is why I said the _high_ mountains, not those gentle slopes** you have down there ... 




- the BIG ones !



**[... he says, having only ever been to the top of 2 Munros ... ]


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> A pity then, that @Spinney's photo could have been at any time of the year - there's snow and weird and wonderful lighting on top of the high mountains all year round ...
> 
> ... while @summerdays, @Katherine and @potsy 's could only have been in winter ...  - and even @User14044's (with the _possible_ exception of the obligatory foot  - but even that is warmly clad ).
> 
> ...



What about mine! Something tells me I ain't going to win this one


----------



## 4F (10 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about mine! Something tells me I ain't going to win this one



Did you have a picture of a heron on a bike in winter ? sorry pal but there is only one winner on this one


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about mine!


"Yours was very nice too."  [switches off patronising tone ]


Supersuperleeds said:


> Something tells me I ain't going to win this one


You're not the only one !  -->


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Feb 2015)

I can be bought off for cider usually


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I can be bought off for cider usually


In-cider dealing, eh ?


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Feb 2015)

that is the one


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> In-cider dealing, eh ?


----------



## 4F (10 Feb 2015)

Spotted on the ride in this morning in sunny snowy Suffolk


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about mine! Something tells me I ain't going to win this one


don't worry - he hasn't mentioned my entries either


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> In-cider dealing, eh ?


that is nearly as bad as the range of yolk and egg jokes I got this morning with the ducks now only laying 1 egg between them!


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2015)

Ok one I forgot to post yesterday!


----------



## Spinney (10 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Spotted on the ride in this morning in sunny snowy Suffolk


Lovely pic - shame your watermarking software has the wrong year set...


----------



## 4F (10 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> Lovely pic - shame your watermarking software has the wrong year set...



Bugger.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Spotted on the ride in this morning in sunny snowy Suffolk
> 
> View attachment 79423


It posed for you well there


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't worry - he hasn't mentioned my entries either



I think I mentioned your post on day one of this challenge


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I really like @SatNavSaysStraightOn picture.


just the one?  nahhhh you have forgotten all about it! Anyhow @Spinney is the winner unless she manages to find someone else on CC with a better photo and manages to trick them into posting it here before the end of the competition... just like I managed to back in October


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd be happy for Spinney  ANYONE ELSE BUT ME to be the winner


That's a bit more accurate! (Not that she wouldn't be a deserving winner).


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Feb 2015)

So am I going to be swayed by peer group pressure? Who knows, it depends on how sober I am the morning of the judging I suppose


----------



## djb1971 (10 Feb 2015)

I've not had any alerts for this for a couple of days, that was a blessing. 
Only problem is, I've had to read through pages of utter crap* with the odd photo shopped hero. I'm off for a lie down!

Not been out for a few days to snap anything yet. My dog is poorly and I'm baby sitting him every night, he can't be left on his own. It's the wife's turn on Thursday, she just doesn't know it yet



*shows it's not just me that types it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So am I going to be swayed by peer group pressure? Who knows, it depends on how sober I am the morning of the judging I suppose


What's your address for the bribery... 



Oh hang on, do I really want to win?


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Feb 2015)

As I am judge I am sticking a picture up of my ken bird that is now running. Just need to wrap the bars and add some toe clip straps...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As I am judge I am sticking a picture up of my ken bird that is now running. Just need to wrap the bars and add some toe clip straps...
> View attachment 79528


Does that mean it's free to a good home? It could join my collection and I'll salvage it for you


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As I am judge I am sticking a picture up of my ken bird that is now running. Just need to wrap the bars and add some toe clip straps...
> View attachment 79528


Two herons** on the right too !!! 

Not really 'winter' , though, is it ? 




** or are they 'owls of protest ?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Two herons** on the right too !!!
> 
> Not really 'winter' , though, is it ?
> 
> ...




At least there IS a Bird in the photo


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> At least there IS a Bird in the photo


Took a little finding though


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Took a little finding though



Two birds in full view


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Two birds in full view


Goes off again....


OK spotted both of them now


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2015)

Do they have herons in Florence? (My one and only time there I was with friends in Italy and none of them wanted to go to Florence so I nipped on a train and queued to go around the gallery for a very quick view I've been promising myself to go back for 25 years!)


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> … I've been promising myself to go back for 25 years!)


That's a long visit …


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2015)

Look you've found a heron..... Runt of the litter!


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2015)

Ok, here is the winning entry, you can close the competition now.

Can tell it's winter as nobody is sitting outside at lunch time


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Feb 2015)

Did the heron fly in before the netting went up?


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Did the heron fly in before the netting went up?


Presumably it's now stuck there, I hope you feed him!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Presumably it's now stuck there, I hope you feed him!


Does plastic need feeding?


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Presumably it's now stuck there, I hope you feed him!


We've given him a canteen pass, all you can eat


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

There evidence here that a certain person may actually be able to take a photo without putting his foot in it...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

@User14044 's winter vacation entry..




He was too shy to enter it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

OK - a winter entry.... the storm front was breaking up and passing, finally, causing the layering in colours on the window as the sun was going down... It has  all day and this was the break in the weather to walk the dog!


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - a winter entry.... the storm front was breaking up and passing, finally, causing the layering in colours on the window as the sun was going down... It has  all day and this was the break in the weather to walk the dog!
> 
> 
> View attachment 79693


Are you sure that's not an extreme close up of a heron's wing?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> Are you sure that's not an extreme close up of a heron's wing?


I can do a spot the buzzard if you want...


----------



## djb1971 (13 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can do a spot the buzzard if you want...
> 
> View attachment 79694


Yeh, whatever. 

That's a chicken, there's even a coop in the background


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Yeh, whatever.
> 
> That's a chicken, there's even a coop in the background



I'll let you collect the chicken eggs then!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Feb 2015)

Actually, looks more like a crow now you've zoomed in a little


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Actually, looks more like a crow now you've zoomed in a little


Yep it's the yellow legs and the hooked beak that give it away isn't it?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it a magpie?








Not sure, looks more like a chaffinch to me.. Female possibly


----------



## djb1971 (13 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep it's the yellow legs and the hooked beak that give it away isn't it?




Yep!


----------



## Fnaar (13 Feb 2015)

A heron, yesterday.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

Well last day for any actual photos everyone as I will be judging the winner in the morning.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

The judges decision will be made with a probable/definite hangover so you may win @User14044 as my judgement is going to be impaired.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2015)

My Koga World Traveller parked next to Ribe church






In the Danish countryside





A Danish Footbike colleague





Flying the flag.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are really good pictures - I think we have a definite winner there


What using your rules of ignore the rules..... Where is the winter? Taken since the start of the comp?, and I can't see a single heron or crow in them

Don't worry I realise you are panicking at the thought that @BigAl68 uses a dart board to select his choice from ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> What using your rules of ignore the rules..... Where is the winter? Taken since the start of the comp?, and I can't see a single heron or crow in them
> 
> Don't worry I realise you are panicking at the thought that @BigAl68 uses a dart board to select his choice from ....


Too many bikes in them to win... And all the feet come in pairs, so not a hope


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Don't worry I realise you are panicking at the thought that @BigAl68 uses a dart board to select his choice from ....



Dart board.. Now that's a fine idea


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Feb 2015)

Winter







Summer





Fall





It's all the same to me :0)


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

Are you Rocky's twin brother? You definitely have his ways with the rules that the rest of us follow diligently paying close attention for fear that we might accidentally post one that didn't meet the rules, and forever have to hang our heads in shame!


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

Actually I'm now feeling a bit mean, sorry, @steveindenmark why not take one today showing the weather conditions you have currently?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

Any picture taken between 1st Feb and midnight today will qualify @steveindenmark


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

I will give you a special exceptional circumstances exemption as we know you have issues @User14044


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

It is winter. That's the only rule apart from being taken in the dates already stated.

Anyway I am off to Bristol on the carbon bike. Then off out with a few friends for a ride on the recently finished steel steed and then out for a couple of ciders. I am sure the madness will continue without me.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

I've just spent an hour cleaning my bike - it needs to go in for a service and I'm too embarrassed to take it is as it was, pity as the crud under the mudguard sums up winter on the bike, whereas the bike sitting in sunshine in the garden as it is now represents spring is on it's way.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

@User14044 had a new entry... 
It meets all the requirements
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.173256/post-3535370


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've just spent an hour cleaning my bike - it needs to go in for a service and I'm too embarrassed to take it is as it was, pity as the crud under the mudguard sums up winter on the bike, whereas the bike sitting in sunshine in the garden as it is now represents spring is on it's way.


Being out here. Dull, overcast, threatening rain, warm, muggy... Winter


----------



## vernon (14 Feb 2015)

I took a picture of @User14044's foot on his winter holiday in Florence.

Is there a team prize?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> I took a picture of @User14044's foot on his winter holiday in Florence.
> 
> Is there a team prize?


----------



## vernon (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can I just say none of those photos was taken by me? They were taken in Summer. They were posed inside. There's no bike. There's no heron, egret or blackbird. That foot is Vernon's foot not mine.
> 
> Separately, I've transferred £500 into Big Al's bank account. So I think I should be alright........not to win.



I'd like to correct @User14044.

The photo was indeed not taken by @User14044. It wasn't even taken by me. It was taken by my butler of Rocky wearing my shoes, his wife's trousers, indoors, against the backdrop of his living room mural. Foreign travel is no longer within his budget since his income plummeted when his origami business folded.

Please be kind to him and let him win. He feigns disinterest in the outcome but secretly welcomes some attention.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

If you ever needed a good laugh... 




...here really seems to be the place to come.

And I'm needing it today.


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is being operated on at this very moment, so I'm feeling a bit nervous myself.


Is she having a large clot removed?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is being operated on at this very moment, so I'm feeling a bit nervous myself.


she'll be fine.  bit not too hard because I don't want her jealous!


how did you get a Saturday operation though?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Thanks
> 
> Luckily she's got a deal with BUPA through the BMA. Given this is her 4th op since her accident 11 months ago, she seems to be getting her money's worth.


My OH has been adding up my costs and working out what is left... that new financial year could be really handy! We are already having to pay some of the anaesthetics costs because of the T&C's and his affiliation, but given my asthma, bronchiectasis and tracheomalacia, each op I get through is a bill we don't mind paying the excess for!


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is being operated on at this very moment, so I'm feeling a bit nervous myself.




I've not picked up many details of what happened to your wife other than that she had an accident, is full of metal and you're obviously concerned.
Hope it goes well


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Thanks
> 
> Last March she went over the handlebars of her bike and broke both arms. Those have been fixed but a recent MRI scan picked up major damage to C5 and C6 discs in her neck. So, poor lass, has seen quite a bit of hospital. She and SNSSO seem to be competing for spinal surgeons' attention at the mo


Sounds horrible. Hopefully she'll be all sorted this time.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is being operated on at this very moment, so I'm feeling a bit nervous myself.



Yeah, hope it all goes well, best wishes!


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

Bikes.... Rubbish

Puncture on the carbon after a 20 mile spin to Bristol. Then the non drive side of the BB on the steel decides it doesn't like me. Kept working loose and looks like the thing is possibly threaded. Left my mates to cycle whilst I pushed it back to Easton and now sat in the pub... Every cloud hey. I knew we should have used a new BB and not the 30 year old one that came with the chainset..


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2015)

If you are already on the cider, it's going to be interesting how you manage any judging tomorrow! 

Cheers


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> If you are already on the cider, it's going to be interesting worrying how you manage any judging tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers


FTFY


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> If you are already on the cider, it's going to be interesting how you manage any judging tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers



Just waiting for the 500 to appear in my bank from @User14044 and then I will be buying a dartboard, darts, nice new printer and using the @summerdays suggested selection method. Either that or just let @Spinney win as most people think she should


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

And if Rocky's £500 fails to materialise ......


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

Then it will be up to the artistic merit of the photography as usual.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Then it will be up to the artistic merit of the photography as usual.


We're doomed.... We're all doomed...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know this is OT but Mrs R is back from her op. All seems to have gone well.



 Good to hear.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know this is OT but Mrs R is back from her op. All seems to have gone well.


Great news. You can breath again now.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

You've just reminded me I was going to go and see some snowdrops I spied from the car near Elberton. Where are those planted, along side a road?


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2015)

Here's one from my MTB exploits last Wednesday on the Blade trail on top of Afan mountain.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

Coffee is on, hangover is absent as I hoovered up some fried chicken on the way home so I will be deciding on a winner presently.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

Are we allowed to know if you have found enough entries to cobble together a short list?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

21 pages..... And after the first 5 I have three already on my shortlist.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

I understand that feeling


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm a bot and as such am not eligible to win


Depends he may have to lower his standards to find some entries to be worth judging!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

There are some really good entries. I now have 15 and still 8 pages to look through.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

Yep he's lowered his standards..... You could be right to be worried Rocky!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Yep he's lowered his standards..... You could be right to be worried Rocky!



Well you appear three times on my list at the moment @summerdays 

I now have 15 to have a proper look at. I need a second pot of coffee, get the laptop out so I can appreciate them in their full resolution and then we will have a winner.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

Opps I thought I had been fairly careful with my entries this time!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

OK I have had a good look at the top 9 based on my arbitrary scoring system and these 9 were.

Robin on a roof by @SatNavSaysStraightOn
Bike in the snow @Fnaar
Thames at dusk @Mark Grant
Black mountains @Spartak
Trees @SatNavSaysStraightOn
Frozen leaves @Katherine
Fallen tree @User14044
Sunrise over field @summerdays
Lake district @Spinney 

Special mention also goes to @potsy and @User14044 for entering valid pictures.

Any of these would have made worthy winners and I would like to have awarded two winners but in the end its the robin on a roof by @SatNavSaysStraightOn but special mention to @Spinney


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

I've just got back in with my entry, didn't know it finished yesterday so too late 


@summerdays @User14044, the above is how you don't win


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Congrats @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

You'll need more meds


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I've just got back in with my entry, didn't know it finished yesterday so too late
> 
> 
> @summerdays @User14044, the above is how you don't win


Can we see it please, anyway?


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK I have had a good look at the top 9 based on my arbitrary scoring system and these 9 were.
> 
> Robin on a roof by @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> Bike in the snow @Fnaar
> ...


Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn, looking forward to your new theme.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Congrats @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> You'll need more meds


My husband delivered a fresh bottle of morphine yesterday. I have a feeling I'm going to need it! 

@BigAl68 , err, thank you, I think.  
Rather unexpected. Perhaps I should have entered the one without the robin?  

I'll think about it on my walk this morning and try to come up with something sensible?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Feb 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn you always take lovely photos and the robin captured a winter morning quite beautifully. 

Enjoy being judge as when you get as many great photos as this round it can be enjoyable.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn, looking forward to your new theme.


I'll stick it in the today's ride thread


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

OK, I have a theme for everyone.

Given it is such a nice morning here, frosty overnight and the sun is now burning it off, the dawn chorus is really starting nicely here and the mist is being burnt off the land, plus yesterday I spotted my first crocus in flower, nettles are growing, buds are starring to turn green and in some cases open!.... I'll have another wide open one such as @BigAl68 did and simply go for

Taken between 6am today and midnight 28th Feb (2015 just to clarify)
Outside
Does not have to, but can contain a bike or part of
May or may not contain, heron, crow, egret, foot or feet (for @User14044 and @potsy )
_Theme: first signs of Spring_.
That should allow for some creativity , plus anything taken on a ride today without people knowing about the theme .


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

And to @Spinney too

I may have to go looking for those snowdrops then, I have a few in my garden, but there were lots of them and it's half term so I'm at home with the kids!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

Now goes off to record page number so know how many pages she will have to go through... Page 352...


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> Well done @BigAl68 - that was a good competition



Even though we didn't win.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Okay, I'll kick things off. 

This mornings springtime ride, well it looked and felt like spring. The daffodils aren't quite out yet, maybe a week or two


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think we have a winner



We haven't entered yet....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Okay, I'll kick things off.
> 
> This mornings springtime ride, well it looked and felt like spring. The daffodils aren't quite out yet, maybe a week or two


Really beautiful!
I had a feeling things were looking good out there this morning!


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Okay, I'll kick things off.
> 
> This mornings springtime ride, well it looked and felt like spring. The daffodils aren't quite out yet, maybe a week or two


I do wish you'd put where you are on the photos as you normally manage to make it look like a place that would be worth visiting.... Or is it that you are good at Photoshop and in reality it's Birmingham city centre with a light touch up


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

I'm very good at photoshopping the buildings and people out of the pics

In truth, I just head out into the countryside away from traffic, everyone and everything, love the peace and quiet. It helps when you get off the roads and head into fields and woods. Just look at a local map for bridle ways and rights of way. Google maps on satellite view is good for looking for rural pathways. If I just had to ride on town and city roads, I'd sell my bikes


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

I meant area... Is it the mid Wales sort of area .... ?

Last time I went majorly off road I had suggested there might be a shortcut to a friend (on a road bike) and we ended up pushing our bikes through above ankle mud up hill and then cycling on fields fairly lost! The road way that I was trying to short cut would have been less than half a mile, the route we took was a lot longer and rose a lot higher than necessary before we finally found the road. I don't think he has been riding with me since!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> I meant area... Is it the mid Wales sort of area .... ?



It's just outside of Newcastle under Lyme, Staffordshire. These are the local woods and trails, holly woods, bowsey woods, haying woods, waltons woods, keele woods and bullhorn woods it's a good loop but it gets very dirty!



summerdays said:


> I don't think he has been riding with me since!


 Wimp, was he scared of getting mud on his bike or th carbon melting when it got wet


----------



## Spinney (15 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> ...
> 
> Any of these would have made worthy winners and I would like to have awarded two winners but in the end its the robin on a roof by @SatNavSaysStraightOn but special mention to @Spinney


Result!!

Commendation without having the prospect of wading through reams of dodgy attempts at meeting the conditions!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It's just outside of Newcastle under Lyme, Staffordshire. These are the local woods and trails, holly woods, bowsey woods, haying woods, waltons woods, keele woods and bullhorn woods it's a good loop but it gets very dirty!
> 
> Wimp, was he scared of getting mud on his bike or th carbon melting when it got wet


Now you have me wondering exactly where, given I went to school in nul!
Used to walk the wood with my grannie over in the Westlands rather a lot as a kid, not to mention growing up (primary school) over in Endon when it _was_ a village!

Edit: from the one in the my ride today with the car garage, is that the back end of madeley heath? If it is you got awfully close to my sisters house (which used to be my mother's)!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

These woods are heading over to Betley, Madeley, then heading back toward Keele and Silverdale. 

Just to make you feel better and younger, Endon still is a village. It's just got a few more buildings


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


> These woods are heading over to Betley, Madeley, then heading back toward Keele and Silverdale.
> 
> Just to make you feel better and younger, Endon still is a village. It's just got a few more buildings


Nah Endon had joined to Stockton Brook note which had more or less joined to Hanley.... When I lived there you could actually see countryside between Hanley and Stockton brook! 

We lived in the really old house to the left of the telephone exchange as you enter Endon, just on the corner... It was a council house and we were its last tenants!

It does sound like you almost cycled passed my sister house on Wharf Terrace!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

I went through Waltons woods, under the M6 behind her house, then up through Agger Hill to Finney Woods and Holly Wood


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

I sort of know of that area a very tiny bit, Mr Summerdays family are if you go back a bit from Madeley, Beteley, Onneley, and I definitely remember the name Bowsley Woods, but I haven't been to that area as the family drifted a little further east to the Uttoxeter area.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2015)

A


User14044mountain said:


> Primrose Hill looking into London - taken during my walk to visit Mrs R
> 
> View attachment 79851
> 
> ...


And how is Mrs R.?


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK I have had a good look at the top 9 based on my arbitrary scoring system and these 9 were.
> 
> Robin on a roof by @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> Bike in the snow @Fnaar
> ...


----------



## Fnaar (15 Feb 2015)

Ahem... point of order... the original (see first post) aim of this thread was for photos WITH bikes, taken after the challenge was set...
There's 'the photography thread' for any old pictures. You can probably put herons and feet in there too


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Ahem... point of order... the original (see first post) aim of this thread was for photos WITH bikes, taken after the challenge was set...
> There's 'the photography thread' for any old pictures. You can probably put herons and feet in there too


Take more photos and win the comp, then you can choose whatever rules you like


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2015)

I agree fully with fnaar, too much rule breaking and thread derailment going on, maybe I should put my name forward as a mod and start knocking this competition into shape?


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2015)

Actually the comp has morphed from when it was first set in which it was the *FIRST *person to get a photo of the challenge.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

The *BIG* wooden spoon award goes to @Fnaar 

It has many uses, the main one is for stirring piles of poo

Rocky is correct, we should make you the next winner. The best form of torture, err punishment.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Does this mean that CC members don't like seeing photos of my foot?


Without me checking, is it always the same foot?


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Feb 2015)

This afternoon, on the way back from 10 muddy miles. 
Taken with my phone.









Busy bee.


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3537726, member: 9609"]taken on my afternoon walk along loch ness[/QUOTE]
Noodley out for a swim?


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3537726, member: 9609"]spring shaped ?





taken on my afternoon walk along loch ness[/QUOTE]

Must be spring 'cos it's getting 'otter!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Must be spring 'cos it's getting 'otter!



I picked this up for you @Mark Grant , save you the trouble


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My husband delivered a fresh bottle of morphine yesterday. I have a feeling I'm going to need it!
> 
> @BigAl68 , err, thank you, I think.
> Rather unexpected. Perhaps I should have entered the one without the robin?
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Does this mean that CC members don't like seeing photos of my foot?


We're growing strangely fond of it. Repetition makes the heart grow fonder.... or something like that


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3537726, member: 9609"]spring shaped ?




taken on my afternoon walk along loch ness[/QUOTE]

NESSIE!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We're growing strangely fond of it. Repetition makes the heart grow fonder.... or something like that



I like seeing your foot more than you leading the BBC 7 days quiz by a point...


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2015)

A nice close up!


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2015)

I found some signs of spring in Newton...
Some daffs sprouting that weren't in someone's garden and some snowdrops and crocuses near the church in Newton.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> I found some signs of spring in Newton...
> Some daffs sprouting that weren't in someone's garden and some snowdrops and crocuses near the church in Newton.
> View attachment 80013
> View attachment 80014


Better than our weather. Looks lovely


----------



## Fnaar (16 Feb 2015)

Can we post poems instead of photos? I can do a poem of a heron?


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2015)

I would think that is not really the point of this thread, now is it ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I would think that is not really the point of this thread, now is it ?



This thread has a point


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> This thread has a point


Oh, sorry - silly me


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Oh, sorry - silly me


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Better than our weather. Looks lovely


Saw some sunshine late afternoon. Drizzly and misty this morning, glad I waited until after lunch.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Feb 2015)

I would have loved to take some spring photos this morning but it was so frosty and cold I decided against it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2015)

The judge does not do poetry (with the sole exception of some WWI poetry).











You can all thank me later....


----------



## Fnaar (17 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3540172, member: 9609"]go on then - blurt it on out[/QUOTE]
There was a young heron called Kevin
Who lived with his mum in Glasnevin.
He loved eating fish 
(His favourite dish)
And had a rather unexpectedly large collection of photos of Ernest Bevin.


----------



## Spinney (17 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> There was a young heron called Kevin
> Who lived with his mum in Glasnevin.
> He loved eating fish
> (His favourite dish)
> And had a rather unexpectedly large collection of photos of Ernest Bevin.


Jolly good - this is up to the standard of most of the entries here that include herons...


----------



## 4F (17 Feb 2015)




----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2015)

HEY ! REF !! 

Pictures of pictures of subject matter _surely_ can't be right !!! 


[well, it might be if it were @User14044 ]


----------



## 4F (17 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> HEY ! REF !!
> 
> Pictures of pictures of subject matter _surely_ can't be right !!!
> 
> ...



Point of order, in the rules it states _Theme: first signs of Spring. 

This is the FIRST sign._


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> View attachment 80059


We have a winner


----------



## 4F (17 Feb 2015)

Just for Scoosh


----------



## Spinney (17 Feb 2015)

I think that @4F may have a bit too much time on his hands...

Anyway, I need a little lie down, to recover from the shock of @User14044 posting a pic that has both a) something to do with the competition and b) an absence of feet and herons/egrets/dodos


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2015)

I'm contemplating going out in that sun to test my new brakes .... And see if I can find Spring!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2015)

4F said:


> Point of order, in the rules it states _Theme: first signs of Spring.
> 
> This is the FIRST sign._


Well it is definitely the first sign (singular) of a spring (also singular but not capitalised and preceded with an indefinite article in this case)... I'm not certain it's a winner, but it may well get the wooden spoon award for literal translation!


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2015)

Currently digesting lunch with my feet in a fairly Rocky like position! Now if only my camera was closer


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2015)

Ok, I went out but the sun went behind a cloud, still the brakes work (though my legs/lungs didn't resulting in me walking up a hill but still being the 4th fastest this year, so I must walk faster than some others).


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Feb 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok, I went out but the sun went behind a cloud, still the brakes work (though my legs/lungs didn't resulting in me walking up a hill but still being the 4th fastest this year, so I must walk faster than some others).
> View attachment 80067
> View attachment 80068


And some germander speedwell in flower as well! 




The little blue flower that is out of focus in the bottom right hand corner of the second picture.


----------



## Puddles (17 Feb 2015)

The gorse has finally flowered on the miniature train ride route


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2015)

I got an unexpected ride in this afternoon as we gave up at work due to a dead server and came home. But Mr Hop didn't allow time for photo stops, so no pics. There were no flowers at all on today's route  but it was absolutely glorious and


----------



## djb1971 (17 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> But Mr Hop didn't allow time for photo stops, so no pics.



I suppose you told him that he needs to get your his priorities in the right order

Does he know how important this is in your life?


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2015)

My entries from this morning's ride - I was going to take more but my phone ran out of electrons!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> My entries from this morning's ride - I was going to take more but my phone ran out of electrons!
> View attachment 80147
> View attachment 80148



I don't think I've ever seen so many little egrets huddled around like that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

This is the calendar photo for the month of February this year (I do an annual calendar for family). 

It is full of little egrets!

OK that didn't work... Can't link between forums...
Back to the old fashioned way...


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> This is the calendar photo for the month of February this year (I do an annual calendar for family).
> 
> It is full of little egrets!
> 
> ...



Does anyone know at what point in their lives egrets shed that green bit?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Does anyone know at what point in their lives egrets shed that green bit?


When they learn to fly?

Don't they leave it behind?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When they learn to fly?
> 
> Don't they leave it behind?



So we've egrets to blame for all that green rubbish lying about in parks and fields? Something should be done.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

Can we have this as a thread anthem please?


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2015)

I might try for some purple and orange egrets in a few days, when more of them have hatched.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> I might try for some purple and orange egrets in a few days, when more of them have hatched.


Any yellow ones? I can watch the purple ones here!


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Any yellow ones? I can watch the purple ones here!


I think there were some near the white egrets I took this morning, but they haven't hatched properly yet and I was too busy working out that my phone really wasn't going to take another pic to notice exactly what colours they will be. They are not quite the same breed of egret as the white ones, you understand?

(I think AndyRM has led us into a whole new level of silliness!!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> I think there were some near the white egrets I took this morning, but they haven't hatched properly yet and I was too busy working out that my phone really wasn't going to take another pic to notice exactly what colours they will be. They are not quite the same breed of egret as the white ones, you understand?
> 
> (I think AndyRM has led us into a whole new level of silliness!!)


So they may be the greater egret rather than the lesser egret....


(See my moderators thread!)


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2015)

The egrets I have in mind are different in shape to the white ones, but not much bigger. I suspect the greater yellow egrets to which you refer won't hatch until next month. Probably with a fanfare...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> The egrets I have in mind are different in shape to the white ones, but not much bigger. I suspect the greater yellow egrets to which you refer won't hatch until next month. Probably with a fanfare...


Some of them are showing colour in their, err, eggshells around here!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2015)

Ok. What are you all on? 
And can I have some please.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ok. What are you all on?
> And can I have some please.....


In my case...

Morphine
Codeine
Paracetamol
Pregabalin

And a touch of insanity to help me through the day...

Others may have better excuses solutions than me...


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2015)

I have no excuse whatsoever...!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> I think there were some near the white egrets I took this morning, but they haven't hatched properly yet and I was too busy working out that my phone really wasn't going to take another pic to notice exactly what colours they will be. They are not quite the same breed of egret as the white ones, you understand?
> 
> (I think AndyRM has led us into a whole new level of silliness!!)


----------



## Lana_101 (18 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Can we have this as a thread anthem please?




Thank you Andy. Immediately listened to some tracks of Kenneth Kuo!


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2015)

Lana_101 said:


> Thank you Andy. Immediately listened to some tracks of Kenneth Kuo!



I bet he was inspired by this thread!


----------



## hopless500 (19 Feb 2015)

I've found some newly hatched egrets outside in the front garden. But I'm not going out there to photograph them because it is peeing it down. 
Not seen them there before in the last 11 years. Definitely a wild variety.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I've found some newly hatched egrets outside in the front garden. But I'm not going out there to photograph them because it is peeing it down.
> Not seen them there before in the last 11 years. Definitely a wild variety.


be very careful they don't try to peck your eyes out when you attempt your photography - a good zoom lens is advisable... the wild version is known for this whereas the domesticated version is somewhat tamer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on the Telegraph website and thought of @potsy for some reason
> 
> View attachment 80258



I'm not certain it will qualify, despite the admission it is not one of yours!

But I suppose it does contain a bike... 
but not really spring like is it?


----------



## Spinney (19 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you think I will be able to convince @Spinney that it's an egret?


No - it looks nothing like the egrets in my piccies!


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Feb 2015)

I have been very busy with work so I haven't really seem daylight apart from a quick spin yesterday after work. This is inner city spring.


----------



## Puddles (19 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on the Telegraph website and thought of @potsy for some reason
> 
> View attachment 80258


 It's the Spottyness on the legs!

@potsy has commissioned this for his spring cycling wear


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 80261
> I have been very busy with work so I haven't really seem daylight apart from a quick spin yesterday after work. This is inner city spring.


and looking rather familiar....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you think I will be able to convince @Spinney that it's an egret?


do you really want an answer to that one?
I think you stand a better chance of it being a tawny owl really


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2015)

Spinney said:


> No - it looks nothing like the egrets in my piccies!


the judge is not convinced it is an egret of any type....


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This is spring in the countryside.....the greens are just starting to show through.
> 
> View attachment 80262



F*cking egrets! they should be made to clean up their mess!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2015)

Twice in two days now I've had the winning picture just waiting for me to capture it, and both times my phone was wrapped up in my bag and I was riding slow, so couldn't stop to snap it without being late for work.

Might get to snap it next week


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2015)

Newly hatched Purple Egrets


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2015)

Snowdrops at Heaton Park.


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2015)

A little bit of Spring in Heaton Park


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> A little bit of Spring in Heaton Park
> 
> View attachment 80339


yellow greater egrets! or are they yellow greater herons? that one will have hatched come the weekend!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2015)

Snowdrops and it was still light when I left work at 17:00. - This isn't my winner by the way, that one will be worse


----------



## Spinney (20 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snowdrops and it was still light when I left work at 17:00. - *This isn't my winner by the way, that one will be worse*


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yellow greater egrets! or are they yellow greater herons? that one will have hatched come the weekend!



Those are actually puffin eggs. They retain a small amount of the yellow colouring in their beaks. 

Honestly, this is basic stuff!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Those are actually puffin eggs. They retain a small amount of the yellow colouring in their beaks.
> 
> Honestly, this is basic stuff!


I thought puffin eggs were, well how can I put this, more of a smoke colour (grey, white, black, speckled) from what I recall of my visits to puffin colonies in the Orkney's and off the west coast of Scotland...


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought puffin eggs were, well how can I put this, more of a smoke colour (grey, white, black, speckled) from what I recall of my visits to puffin colonies in the Orkney's and off the west coast of Scotland...



No. Puffin eggs are white, with a yellow, orange and blue ring around the top. The black colouring you see on them isn't natural, it's added in a factory just outside Oban, so the birds aren't confused with stunted albatrosses.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> No. Puffin eggs are white, with a yellow, orange and blue ring around the top. The black colouring you see on them isn't natural, it's added in a factory just outside Oban, so the birds aren't confused with stunted albatrosses.


So what color are penguin eggs, I'm confused. I thought they had the black stripe as well...


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So what color are penguin eggs, I'm confused. I thought they had the black stripe as well...



Penguin eggs are a bit of a curveball, because they are bright pink! This is to stop Eskimos stealing the eggs to make omelettes, because as we all know, they are terrified of that colour.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Penguin eggs are a bit of a curveball, because they are bright pink! This is to stop Eskimos stealing the eggs to make omelettes, because as we all know, they are terrified of that colour.


What are Eskimos doing in the Antarctic or should I not ask? 
Perhaps there is a zoo in Oban with Eskimos that I don't know about??


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> What are Eskimos doing in the Antarctic or should I not ask?
> Perhaps there is a zoo in Oban with Eskimos that I don't know about??



Have you not been to The Scottish National Centre for the Observation of Penguins and Eskimos? You've haven't lived!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Have you not been to The Scottish National Centre for the Observation of Penguins and Eskimos? You've haven't lived!


I had a very deprived childhood roaming free just south of Rannoch moor... I don't think I actually managed to venture that far afield through.. Usually I turned right out of glenfinlas when I reached loch drive, not left!

Edit: sorry that should have read Loch Etive


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I had a very deprived childhood roaming free just south of Rannoch moor... I don't think I actually managed to venture that far afield through.. Usually I turned right out of glenfinlas when I reached loch drive, not left!



Rannoch Moor?! You were lucky! Every third Sunday I was allowed to look at my cousins friends mums photocopy of a picture of a piece of heather, which had been printed in the Dunoon Tribune on April 3 1972, when I were a lad; to remind me of home


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Those are actually puffin eggs. They retain a small amount of the yellow colouring in their beaks.
> 
> Honestly, this is basic stuff!



So glad we have an expert on these things!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> So glad we have an expert on these things!



You're all totally welcome. The wealth of knowledge I gained at Bird College deserves to be shared. @User14044 and @djb1971 dropped out after a term by the way.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> You're all totally welcome. The wealth of knowledge I gained at Bird College deserves to be shared. @User14044 and @djb1971 dropped out after a term by the way.


I don't know about Rocky but I think you lot are on some strong stuff. 

I think SNSSO has been handing out her meds


----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2015)

I've got some of the rarer emperor egrets.....





Proper photo that I took a couple of days ago on the proper camera when I get my SD card near the computer!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've got some of the rarer emperor egrets.....
> View attachment 80557
> 
> Proper photo that I took a couple of days ago on the proper camera when I get my SD card near the computer!


And there was me thinking they were a glossy ibis!


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2015)

When is the closing date for the egret competition?


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2015)

She won't remember if you don't prompt her! Just keep posting photos till her patience runs out!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Feb 2015)

I was pretty certain I had said the end of the month at midnight didn't I?

But with the meds increase at the moment and some of my more interesting spelling mistakes  anything is possible.

And where are these photos showing signs of spurring? Try that one again, spring!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> She won't remember if you don't prompt her! Just keep posting photos till her patience runs out!


Are you afraid you might win? 
There was an excellent photo from a certain member of our cc community who hasn't dared venture in here or post it in here. @betty swollocks could reassure you. p352 for the rules I think...


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2015)

My avatar is a picture of Spring.
Ok, it was 2 years ago, but we woke up next to this lake in New Zealand in their Spring


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2015)

I realise it won't win as there are no egrets or feet 
 We'll not mention that it isn't quite so current


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2015)

More signs of spring but again photo not brilliant at 7:20 am as I'm heading out of the garden ... I've been hearing lots of croaking each night but no evidence each morning until today:


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Feb 2015)

I have at last got a day to cycle in the spring sunshine so I will be searching for some rare egret species in the wilds of south Gloucestershire when I take a spin out to see my mum.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Some spring flowers
> 
> View attachment 80851


Err, we seem to have the usual failure with the rules here....











No foot


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

Come on folks, you have today and tomorrow left with judgement on Sunday morning... It's a lovely beautiful day outside and even some rare yellow Dodos are sputtering signs of hatching today!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and inside oooopps


You spotted that?


Didn't want to say anything just in case


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm going out to meet some old colleagues from the University of Surrey for lunch. I'll see if I can find some yellow dodos there


Shouldn't be difficult, just head for the chemistry department!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Feb 2015)

After 55 miles the only bloody wild birds/flowers I saw were a primrose egret nest and a daffo heron in my mums garden. I must have been making too much noise and disturbed the others as I approached.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 80957
> View attachment 80959
> After 55 miles the only bloody wild birds/flowers I saw were a primrose egret nest and a daffo heron in my mums garden. I must have been making too much noise and disturbed the others as I approached.


You appear to have caught the pink and yellow primula egrets as well as the purple greater spotted ibis!  Though you may need to work on the focus of the camera, those daffo herons appear to be a little fuzzy around the edges!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2015)

I falied to capture my dead cert photo. I'd found some lambs on my way to work the other week but every day I stopped the little beggars ran off. The only day I got a snap it was gloomy and the photo was that bad even @User14044 wouldn't have submitted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You appear to have caught the pink and yellow primula egrets as well as the purple greater spotted ibis!  Though you may need to work on the focus of the camera, those daffo herons appear to be a little fuzzy around the edges!



Shouldn't that be hedges


----------



## vernon (28 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3560887, member: 9609"]Just in time (3rd march last year)



[/QUOTE]

They're looking at me.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> They're looking at me.



I am glad about that, I thought they were looking at me.


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2015)

We passed some lambs in the car today, so I made a mental note to go back in the morning with camera until I remembered that the competition finishes tonight! I still might anyway.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ooooooh has SNSSO chosen a winner? I'm soooooo excited
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be Potsy.


Deadline for entries is midnight... I'll post the sacrifical lamb's winner's name up in the morning.

Bribery  can be made in the name of charitable donations to... Pm me and I'll name a few charities.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I just want to point out that Mrs R took all of my photos. They were all inside and taken last February.
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't contain a foot or an egret and they are all out of focus.


Are you getting worried?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

I have waded through the 10 pages of photos and drivel conversation and the judge has it down to 8 photos right now. 

I think I need another coffee, before the vote.

Those that should be worried celebrating are

@djb1971 twice
@Mark Grant twice,
@Katherine three times,
@4F ,
@summerdays
And before anyone tells me that is 9, I know. I don't quite know where I went wrong but one of you at least is off the hook, look on the bright side!


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2015)

Drat I've been saving up some photos to just miss the deadline


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

Right the list has been narrowed down to

Staffordshire hills at sunrise @djb1971
Honey bee on the snowdrop in the sunshine @Mark Grant
Snowdrops, apologies newly hatched lesser spotted egrets under the trees near to the pub in the sunshine @Katherine 
Purple crocus sorry, newly hatched purple egrets @Katherine
Purple iris, sorry rare emporer egrets or glossy ibis in the hailstorm @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Purple iris, sorry rare emporer egrets or glossy ibis in the hailstorm @summerdays


I can help you there.... It's out of focus taken through a wet window.... I have a much better version if it but I failed to submit it before the deadline sadly


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I can help you there.... It's out of focus taken through a wet window.... I have a much better version if it but I failed to submit it before the deadline sadly


Good try the girl, good try but it also meets the requirements of first signs of spring!


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>


I know why you're celebrating....


----------



## djb1971 (1 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I know why you're celebrating....


i dont find it funny


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

OK.

I have sat and given it plenty of thought, well actually I haven't. I've lagoon down and given it plenty of thought. Taken 2 doses of morphine, 1 of paracetamol, codeine and pregabalin and had 2 lattes, 1 hot milk and 1 hot chocolate and have reached the following verdict after much deliberation...

*Runners up *are

Staffordshire hills at sunrise @djb1971. You came very close. I love landscape photos, it's what I usually take and misty sunrises or sunsets are my favourite. But whilst I love the soft, delicate colour and the apricot sunrise with the mist, it doesn't quite feel like the first signs of spring.
Snowdrops, apologies newly hatched lesser spotted egrets under the trees near to the pub in the sunshine @Katherine. Great photo for the criteria but you were outdone by others, sorry.
*Commendations* go to

Purple crocus sorry, newly hatched purple egrets @Katherine . I love the light on the crocus in this picture but it was out done by the winner. You came very close.
*Judgement*

So that leaves @summerdays and @Mark Grant

Purple iris, sorry rare emporer egrets or glossy ibis in the hailstorm @summerdays. This photo is so 'first signs of spring' it really is. Spring flowers enduring the tail end of winter with the photographer not wanting to go outside!
Honey bee on the snowdrops, sorry egrets in the sunshine. This photo has clarity, in it. The coldness of winter either signs of spring. The honey bee just brings the photo into spring. Without it the picture would have been winter.
So the next victim, sorry *winner* is @Mark Grant with this photo.






You may blame the honey bee!
The verdict is guilty as charged. You are our next winner. Congratulations.

I've enjoyed this one, thank you, but I think I'm happier when I have a reason to taken photos!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Mar 2015)

congrats @Mark Grant 

good choice @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> congrats @Mark Grant
> 
> good choice @SatNavSaysStraightOn


You are just glad to be off the hook! Both of those pictures were great. I really liked them and if the theme has been landscape sunrises you would have won without a doubt!


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2015)

Phew that took a lot of reading to put me out of my misery find out who the worthy winner was! Congratulations .... 
And it was definitely a photo that showed signs of spring as well as being good!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are just glad to be off the hook! Both of those pictures were great. I really liked them and if the theme has been landscape sunrises you would have won without a doubt!


I had nothing else to submit anyway

there's not much springing here! no daffs yet, no baby sheeps either!! 
this time last year I had daffs in the garden and there were a few lambs in a local field.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> there's not much springing here! no daffs yet, no baby sheeps either!!


Baby sheep are called lambs.
Baby lambs are called lamblets!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2015)

Congrats @Mark Grant - nice picture


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Mar 2015)

Congratulations @Mark Grant you will be judge, jury and thread police for a while. Enjoy


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK.
> 
> I have sat and given it plenty of thought, well actually I haven't. I've lagoon down and given it plenty of thought. Taken 2 doses of morphine, 1 of paracetamol, codeine and pregabalin and had 2 lattes, 1 hot milk and 1 hot chocolate and have reached the following verdict after much deliberation...
> 
> ...


Good judgment, that was my favourite too! It's one of those photos that I wish I'd taken. 
Congratulations @Mark Grant


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks SNSSO and everyone else.
It's not until you have to think of the next theme that you realise what a poison chalice victory is!!

After some thought I have chosen something that I always enjoy seeing when I'm out on a ride, hopefully it will be inclusive.

The theme is 'Our industrial past'. 
I always like to see relics and reminders of our industrial heritage whether it is canals, railways, the cranes & bridges around Docklands, old factories etc.
It could be big or small.
Picture must be taken during this round which will run from now until midnight on the 21st, so that gives 2 weekends.
Ideally taken when out on your bike.
Herons, Egrets & feet are not a requirement though may be included if they are artistically valid.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Thanks SNSSO and everyone else.
> It's not until you have to think of the next theme that you realise what a poison chalice victory is!!
> 
> After some thought I have chosen something that I always enjoy seeing when I'm out on a ride, hopefully it will be inclusive.
> ...


I wish you has posted that a few hours earlier as I have been cycling through Bristol harbourside and would have has at least a few decent shots...


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2015)

Just had a thought... I'd also be happy to see old agricultural stuff too.


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2015)

This should be easy for Rocky, his feet will count for more than one part of the challenge


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Thanks SNSSO and everyone else.
> It's not until you have to think of the next theme that you realise what a poison chalice victory is!!
> 
> After some thought I have chosen something that I always enjoy seeing when I'm out on a ride, hopefully it will be inclusive.
> ...


can I be the one to point out the flaw? 2 weeks and 21st March doesn't work... is it 2 weeks from now or the 21st March....

and err... I'm not sure I want to like this one... what are my rules please?  I can't currently cycle (just in case you were not aware - partially paralysed through a ruptured disk back in November and bed bound because I can't sit), though may get a trike (hopefully that will qualify under the bike category) on Wednesday but the likelihood I can get very far from home initially is 0.000000000000000000001%  many thanks....


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> can I be the one to point out the flaw? 2 weeks and 21st March doesn't work... is it 2 weeks from now or the 21st March....
> 
> and err... I'm not sure I want to like this one... what are my rules please?  I can't currently cycle (just in case you were not aware - partially paralysed through a ruptured disk back in November and bed bound because I can't sit), though may get a trike (hopefully that will qualify under the bike category) on Wednesday but the likelihood I can get very far from home initially is 0.000000000000000000001%  many thanks....



21st March gives 2 clear weekends so even weekend warriors like me should be able to get a snap.

I did write '_ideally_ taken when out on your bike' but this is not a deal breaker, I'm more interested in good pics.
I did think of writing a lighthearted 'Sick notes accepted' line.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> 21st March gives 2 clear weekends so even weekend warriors like me should be able to get a snap.
> 
> I did write '_ideally_ taken when out on your bike' but this is not a deal breaker, I'm more interested in good pics.
> I did think of writing a lighthearted 'Sick notes accepted' line.


@SatNavSaysStraightOn might need to be allowed a historical photo from her album


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn might need to be allowed a historical photo from her album



Fine by me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Fine by me.


I live rurally and well can't get far from home sadly... you never know in 3 weeks I may be zipping along able to get down to somewhere, but somehow I don't think I will.... I suspect I will still be cycling along the same stretch of old railway (sorry nothing there to photo except for one place that still has 2 railway tracks in the way...) though thinking about it the bridge that my house is on the otherside of is rather interesting is railways and Victorian bridges count.... otherwise all I have are trees, embankments and cuttings with rural Cheshire as a view! sorry! I suppose towards the end of the time period I may just make it to the old station which is half way along.. but there is only the old platform... hardly inspiring... hummmm this could have me onto a winner here in that I won't win because I can't get anything industrial into it!


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> 21st March gives 2 clear weekends so even weekend warriors like me should be able to get a snap.
> 
> I did write '_ideally_ taken when out on your bike' but this is not a deal breaker, *I'm more interested in good pics.*
> I did think of writing a lighthearted 'Sick notes accepted' line.



I wish you every success.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> Thanks SNSSO and everyone else.
> It's not until you have to think of the next theme that you realise what a poison chalice victory is!!
> 
> After some thought I have chosen something that I always enjoy seeing when I'm out on a ride, hopefully it will be inclusive.
> ...



Bloody typical, in the middle of Leicester for the last couple of weeks one of the locks on the River Soar has been completely drained as they have been doing some work on it. Will make a great photo for this so I detour on the way to work this morning to find they have finished and it is full again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2015)

Okay my pitiful entries

The lock as mentioned above (it was getting dark as I left work late tonight)


















and Abbey Pumping Station which was designed by Stockdale Harrison and opened in 1891. Was operational until 1964 and in 1972 opened as a museum. Never been in but supposedly has some impressive stream engines that powered the station.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2015)

Is the theme gubbed fences? If so, you've done well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Is the theme gubbed fences? If so, you've done well.



Those gubbed fences are an integral part of the picture, without them I might have a chance of winning.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

All I can really give you is this...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

Or this...





Taken on this morning's walk.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Mar 2015)

I'm trying really, really hard to work out how @User14044's photo above can be considered to be within the terms of the Competition. 

Thus far, I am failing. 

Almost everythign inthe pic appears to be made of modern materials, so, unless this is some post-industrial-look-what-the-world-has-come-to-it-didn't-used-to-be-like-that-so-here's-my-protest-entry thing ... could someone please explain it to me ? _If_ anyone can explain it ... 


This is surely, therefore the Winning Entry, so no one else need submit a photo. [that'll sort him ]


----------



## djb1971 (3 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 81280


don't think I'll be entering now 

no point, we have a winner


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> don't think I'll be entering now
> 
> no point, we have a winner


don't the shoes need to be lined up more straight for it to be a winning entry... and if anyone can rephrase that so it sounds like it is in English please do so!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2015)

I can see why you're struggling @Scoosh. 

@User14044 has edited that image quite a lot. As you can see in the original below, that pair of shoes are home to this elderly crow! I suppose he couldn't stand the shame of admitting he houses birds in his shoes.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Mar 2015)

@snsso


its artistic dear


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @snsso
> 
> 
> its artistic dear


I call it lateral thinking. and you have to think very laterally when you can only get 400m from your home and you live rurally!


----------



## Spartak (4 Mar 2015)

The old railway line that used to run into Portishead, taken yesterday from the Sheepway bridge.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

Earlier in the year I wasn't so concerned with exposing @User14044's lies and bird abuse so I had time to take some pictures.

Here is a really poor shot of the river Tyne. Because it's dark, you can't see that Dunston Staithes are in the background.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you sure you've got the exposure settings right on your camera?



I'm not in the position of being able to afford a butler to help me with such things, so I'm at the mercy of the pre-set on an aged iPhone.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

I've made some adjustments with some seriously impressive results. I'll get writing my acceptance speech and think of a new competition.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

I thought I might up the anti a touch...

One advantage of really old and unused railway tracks is that they get converted to bridlepaths and for the first time in a very long time I got to go just a touch further...

So the first is a cutting which has now got some trees growing on it making for some excellent light and shadows....





and the second is a really nice stone bridge.






and the third showing some light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

The first one is my favourite.

Not as good as mine, but a commendable effort nonetheless.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> They look good but I was expecting to see your feet in there somewhere


just for you...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> The first one is my favourite.


mine too... the light was great out there...


----------



## vernon (4 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Or this



Will this be your sole entry.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> Will this be your sole entry.


that's bad... especially in this thread...


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

I took one today but it's all blurry so I'm going to try again tomorrow. But at least I've looked up the history behind it.


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Mar 2015)

I had a quick fixed gear ride this afternoon.




This is a shot tower. Molten lead was poured through a copper sieve at the top and as it fell it formed small lead shot and landed in a tank of water at the bottom.




This is Kempton water treatment works and pumping station. The Victorian filter beds are still in use. The building on the right houses the world's largest triple expansion steam engine.
http://www.kemptonsteam.org/


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Very nice. Can you win your own competition?


Shush ... Of course he could, I think it's a noble winner!

The shot tower in Bristol was one of the first places I remember seeing on a field trip when I started Uni


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Shush ... Of course he could, I think it's a noble winner!
> 
> The shot tower in Bristol was one of the first places I remember seeing on a field trip when I started Uni



The first shot tower was built in Bristol by a plumber called William Watts.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> The first shot tower was built in Bristol by a plumber called William Watts.


I've just spent the last 15 mins or so reading about the history of the towers in Bristol, the only one I ever saw was the modern one, first glimpsed from the river in 1985. 

Here's the history that I've just read.


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Mar 2015)

The tower pictured is in Crane Park in Hanworth / Whitton, in the London Borough of Hounslow.
Next to the tower is the river Crane and the other side of that is an island on which gunpowder mills were located.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Mar 2015)

The covered market in Bristol. Lovely engineered roof


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Mar 2015)

I hope to get lots of nice photos this weekend.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2015)

This fulfils none of the criteria really, although there's an old fireplace in the background which I suppose counts for something? 

It's my cat Clyde who lost a fight with a car last night, so he's off to the big scratching post in the sky. Poor wee guy, I'm gutted. Some decent sort wrapped him up and put him in a box, and he's taken up residence a couple of feet under in the front yard.

(Apologies for being serious on this thread, I'm going for catharsis by internet strangers. Normal service will be resumed soon.)


----------



## djb1971 (5 Mar 2015)

RIP Clyde.

this is why I'd never have a cat. I'd never be settled when they're out.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> RIP Clyde.
> 
> this is why I'd never have a cat. I'd never be settled when they're out.



His sister, Bonnie, and the Wise Old Man of the Peloton, Max, won't be going out for a while.

There's only one busy road near us and a new cat lives across it. Ours don't normally head that way so I guess he was tempted over and mis-timed his crossing.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Mar 2015)

I know it's not much to ease any loss but at least you got him back Andy.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> This fulfils none of the criteria really, although there's an old fireplace in the background which I suppose counts for something?
> 
> It's my cat Clyde who lost a fight with a car last night, so he's off to the big scratching post in the sky. Poor wee guy, I'm gutted. Some decent sort wrapped him up and put him in a box, and he's taken up residence a couple of feet under in the front yard.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm so sorry.
That has me in tears


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Mar 2015)

So sad to hear your news. RIP clyde


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Mar 2015)

Its good to hear that someone had the decency to "wrapped him up and put him in a box". I hate it when people don't stop and remove dead animals from the road.

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks folks, your sympathy is much appreciated.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear about the cat @AndyRM


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2015)

This is the Great Central Way - the old railway track south of Leicester now a great cycle path which takes you right into the city centre. The North section is still in use for steam engines.






This is alongside the track, not sure if it is original or not, but I am going to claim it is.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 81562
> 
> 
> This is the Great Central Way - the old railway track south of Leicester now a great cycle path which takes you right into the city centre. The North section is still in use for steam engines.
> ...



No gubbed fences?! You've changed...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> This fulfils none of the criteria really, although there's an old fireplace in the background which I suppose counts for something?
> 
> It's my cat Clyde who lost a fight with a car last night, so he's off to the big scratching post in the sky. Poor wee guy, I'm gutted. Some decent sort wrapped him up and put him in a box, and he's taken up residence a couple of feet under in the front yard.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this.  RIP Clyde.


----------



## Katherine (5 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> This fulfils none of the criteria really, although there's an old fireplace in the background which I suppose counts for something?
> 
> It's my cat Clyde who lost a fight with a car last night, so he's off to the big scratching post in the sky. Poor wee guy, I'm gutted. Some decent sort wrapped him up and put him in a box, and he's taken up residence a couple of feet under in the front yard.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, how sad, I'm sure you must be missing him.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2015)

I have found taken a picture which fulfils nearly all the requirements! There are bicycles, it's outside and there's a hipster looking bumlord I'm sat on a massive nut, which is an artistic nod to the industrial heritage of the Tyne.

You'll notice the tag "FDS", which lovingly adorns the brickwork in the background and stands for 'F*ck Da Swans'. Legend has it that it was written by a disgruntled egret whose missus left him for a swan.

Behold:


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2015)

We'll I managed to stop and take the photo again today so here it is (only 100 years old):









It was a light, drinking fountain and animal watering.

Forgot to add in the history of it:


> W. D. Watts, Grand Master of the Oddfellows Society of Bristol, and Member of Bristol County Council, died in 1899 and was buried in Horfield Churchyard. The following year he was commemorated with the erection of a combination lamp, drinking fountain and animal trough.
> 
> Originally located at the bottom of a hill known locally as Pig Sty Hill, the fountain was a welcome respite for horses dragging heavily laden carts up the steep slope. The structure was moved to the junction of Wellington Hill West and Kellaway Avenue to accommodate widening of the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> We'll I managed to stop and take the photo again today so here it is (only 100 years old):
> 
> View attachment 81631
> View attachment 81633
> ...



115, Shirley?


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2015)

Ok I was rounding slightly, wasn't sure if you wanted older things. Pigsty Hill (not marked on maps but well known local name), where it used to stand, would have been near the edge of the city in 1900 as a friend lives just beyond top of it it and her house was built about 1914 I think.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I have found taken a picture which fulfils nearly all the requirements! There are bicycles, it's outside and there's a hipster looking bumlord I'm sat on a massive nut, which is an artistic nod to the industrial heritage of the Tyne.
> 
> You'll notice the tag "FDS", which lovingly adorns the brickwork in the background and stands for 'F*ck Da Swans'. Legend has it that it was written by a disgruntled egret whose missus left him for a swan.
> 
> Behold:



Isn't that a bolt rather than a nut??


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Isn't that a bolt rather than a nut??


I think it's a rivet!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2015)

Actually yeah, I think it is a rivet too.

When did we start naming things accurately on this thread?


----------



## summerdays (6 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> When did we start naming things accurately on this thread?


We always name things accurately especially wildlife as we is very expert at this!!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> We always name things accurately especially wildlife as we is very expert at this!!



This badger agrees!


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Mar 2015)

Those Georgians made lovely buildings and huge fireplaces. The cocktails are a recent addition


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2015)

Astley Colliery Museum.
Next to Bridgewater Canal and Chat Moss.
The steel lattice headgear for Number 1 shaft is the only colliery headgear remaining in Lancashire. Built in 1912 to replace the original wooden shaft.



www.agcm.org.uk


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2015)

Old and New 
@djb1971 as it was dry today 

Note the gloves between gate and new bike!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Old and New
> @djb1971 as it was dry today
> 
> Note the gloves between gate and new bike!
> ...


looks smashing @Katherine, like the titanium colour 

you should get a few more miles on it this weekend, might see  tomorrow


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> looks smashing @Katherine, like the titanium colour
> 
> you should get a few more miles on it this weekend, might see  tomorrow



Yes it looks and feels lovely. 

Saving my legs for a long ride with a group on Sunday, which I'll be doing on the Townsend. 
On the Dawes, I'm riding on the reverse of the clipless pedals while waiting for my toe clip pedals, also, I think I need to build up the miles on the saddle. The Dawes is such a different feel that I want to get used to it locally first.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Mar 2015)

No rush, you'll have years to get familiar with each other


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

A nice ride along the Kennet and Avon canal path on the ken bird. Feels a bit strade bianchi. 
Pictures of Dundas aqueduct and brass knocker basin and wharf. This is where the canal crosses the river Avon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

we seem to be adhering to these rules a little too well for my liking, you know


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

If my picture of afternoon cocktails was in the rules I think I must be confused or drunk or possibly both.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

@User14044 
Do you do other fruit?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Since you ask, yes
> 
> View attachment 81755


When I saw the other fruit question, I just knew it would be a banana before I scrolled down a bit

I was expecting it with an orange either side of it though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> View attachment 81753


hey that's a bit spotty!


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

The only apples in my fridge seem to have been made into Somerset cider.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me, what were the rules again?


Fruit in compromising positions


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

This is more like the normal standards.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

ahhh, that is better. Off now to let my OH know not to open the oven door whilst the Yorkshire pudding is cooking!

If you never hear from me again....


----------



## TVC (7 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 81562
> 
> 
> This is the Great Central Way - the old railway track south of Leicester now a great cycle path which takes you right into the city centre. The North section is still in use for steam engines.
> ...


My part of town, I was considering that waymarker as the site for a geocache.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you going to post a picture of his Yorkshires as an example of industrial architecture?


I didn't dare photo it before I ate it. It was on the most side cooked, but it hasn't risen!


----------



## Spinney (7 Mar 2015)

Actually taken the day before the current challenge started, so I'm in no danger of winning...and I didn't cycle there either...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Spinney said:


> Actually taken the day before the current challenge started, so I'm in no danger of winning...and I didn't cycle there either...
> 
> View attachment 81851


And the vertical isn't vertical either unless they didn't hang it straight... But we're not not picking are we 




Nice photo with great impact. Better than a few of the more fruity entries!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi.......at least I didn't break all the rules.


yep

the fruity pics are at least within the time frame required!

get yer facts right snsso before you turn into the photo police


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yep
> 
> the fruity pics are at least within the time frame required!
> 
> get yer facts right snsso before you turn into the photo police


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually SNSSO may have been right this time round - I might just be willing to admit that I have been slightly bending the rules


Was it even taken by you? The focal point seemed a little to good to be true


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Mar 2015)

Doesn't meet the competition guidelines but when did that matter? I have spent an hour in the garden cleaning, polishing and doing my usual Sunday fettle so I took a picture


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Here we go, 2 that almost meet the guideline. The industrial theme is the old railway line - the Salt line that was a branch line of the main Chester - Manchester route to get salt from the mines in Winsford to the cities where they wanted it to go to!

The bike in one.... sorry The Trike in one...





And the railway line cutting in another....


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2015)

Like the trike photo - good to see it in action! Are you the industrial old bit


----------



## djb1971 (8 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Like the trike photo - good to see it in action! Are you the industrial old bit


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Like the trike photo - good to see it in action! Are you the industrial old bit


hope not, but it could explain the slow but steady I get there more reliably than the fast approach.....

industrial = old railway.... thought that bit was obvious! just pointing it out to the judge... where is the judge of this comp?


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2015)

"Barton Swing Aqueduct" on @Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barton_Swing_Aqueduct


On my way home from a ride with the Chorlton Wanderers, lovely sunshine after a very wet morning. 

Gutted that I missed this boat as it went over the Aqueduct!


Looking down at The Bridgewater Canal going over The Manchester Ship Canal.






Looking along the Aqueduct back towards Liverpool.







Looking towards Manchester.


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> "Barton Swing Aqueduct" on @Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barton_Swing_Aqueduct
> 
> 
> On my way home from a ride with the Chorlton Wanderers, lovely sunshine after a very wet morning.
> ...


Oops, sorry for the double pictures. I need rescuing again, please.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2015)

Hopefully fixed now though difficult to see on my phone.


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Hopefully fixed now though difficult to see on my phone.


You're a star, thanks.


----------



## i hate hills (8 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> View attachment 81753


Nice apple Rocky


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2015)

A paddle steamer at Peoria, this is the wheelhouse.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2015)

Here is some gubbins about crows. Apparently they're kind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2015)

Extremely intelligent, as well
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/06/060606-crows.html


----------



## Spinney (10 Mar 2015)

*Mod note*: I've copied the two crow posts above into a new thread - I think they are something that could be good to discuss away from the insanity photo thread.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Today's attempt at 'Industrial'....





The bridge.... A lovely sandstone structure built out of necessity. It carries the A556 over the old railway line - that is the Manchester - Chester road...





And the old railway to the salt mines of Cheshire which undermine the whole of the Cheshire Lanes and the Winsford area is now used for the National Archives because the salt acts as a desiccator and keeps the archives dry! So provided the place does not collapse (which it can be prone for doing - called flashes) or does not flood, the National Archives will be safe.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/gallery/2010/aug/10/cheshire-salt-mine-national-archive
http://www.deepstore.com/national-archive.aspx

btw, if you can't see it, there are 2 railway lines left in the ground on the old Salt Line called the Whitegate Way....


----------



## AndyRM (10 Mar 2015)

That second one is fab!


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That second one is fab!


No - I like the first one best ... with the reflection and using the bridge as a frame ... either way - nice photos!


----------



## Spartak (10 Mar 2015)

Here's one from today - from our relatively recent 'industrial' age. 

The now defunct Oldbury Power Station.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually SNSSO may have been right this time round - I might just be willing to admit that I have been slightly bending the rules



Rocky, are you sorry that you have been bending the rules so often? 

Or is it a case of "Je n'egret rien".


----------



## hopless500 (10 Mar 2015)

Speicher said:


> Rocky, are you sorry that you have been bending the rules so often?
> 
> Or is it a case of "Je n'egret rien".


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Mar 2015)

I crossed Three Bridges on a ride this afternoon. It's in Hanwell, West London. It is a road bridge over a canal bridge over a railway. Apparently it's an ancient monument, 3 ton weight limit.


----------



## Fnaar (17 Mar 2015)

My bicycle on a bridge in Mesopotamia.


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2015)

More pictures of The Bridgewater Canal that was built for transporting the coal from the mines of Astley( see previous pictures) and Worsley.

The entrance to the underground canal system at The Delph in Worsley. This is where the coal was brought out of the mines to be loaded onto the barges. Work has recently started to clear the overgrown vegetation and there are plans to dredge the area too.





The entrance to The Delph is through the bridge which is next to the original packet house.





The dry docks at the boatyard are still in operation.


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2015)

Where are all the pictures of our industrial heritage from around the country? 
I had thought there would more from the other Mancunians. 
Has everyone been short of time?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Where are all the pictures of our industrial heritage from around the country?
> I had thought there would more from the other Mancunians.
> Has everyone been short of time?


I was considering a dead thread resurrection noticed at one point 

Short on ability to get out in this case! I could do some old pictures from last summer in Chester... Wonder if anyone would notice.


----------



## Spinney (19 Mar 2015)

A remnant of the Stroudwater Navigation and tunnel entrance at Coates. The portal was built in 1789.
(I have to admit that these were not taken during the course of a bike ride...)


----------



## Spinney (19 Mar 2015)

These _were_ taken on a bike ride on Wednesday:
Old signal box somewhere just west of the Severn (OK, so the railways are still going, but signal boxes are a sign of things past).





Lydney 'docks' - lock gates leading to what is now a small marina. This is the highest dock up the Severn estuary, and was once used for shipping out iron and coal from the Forest of Dean. Plus an interesting old lamp post - I read somewhere that the gear wheels etc were for turning a shade at the top which would have been partially blacked out, to give the effect of a flashing light in murky weather. And the fixed ladder because the gas/lantern would only have needed to be lit in horrible weather when you really wouldn't want to be just propping a ladder against a lamp post.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Mar 2015)

I've only been on night rides the past couple of weeks, its been really busy at work.

I've even worked every weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2015)

Here's my winner, featuring chimneys on an abandoned factory in the city centre, a majestic eagle and an eclipse!

The bit of blind is an added bonus, I did consider cropping it out, but I think it adds a certain je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> but I think it adds a certain je ne sais quoi.


It's certainly a 'je ne sais (pour)quoi' it's there ! 

Rather like it, though !


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> It's certainly a 'je ne sais (pour)quoi' it's there !
> 
> Rather like it, though !



The blind doesn't go up properly and I wouldn't have been able to get the right angle to display the eagle correctly.

It does look better cropped though:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Mar 2015)

Unable to compete with @AndyRM I'll settle for the brick work of the road bridge (A556 Manchester-Chester road) over the old salt mine railway... and a shot of the old railway line in the twilight as the sun was being eclipsed.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Mar 2015)

whoever wins.....
congrats, luv n stuff 


I wont see whos won tomorrow because I'll be in a bivy somewhere on Mull 


I may try to join in the next one if I can get a signal and if it's related to mountains and sheep*.



* leave it


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> whoever wins.....
> congrats, luv n stuff
> 
> 
> ...



Mull is class - enjoy!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Mull is class - enjoy!


for me, its the best place in the world.

I wish I had the money to retire there, now


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> for me, its the best place in the world.
> 
> I wish I had the money to retire there, now



Agreed. My parents have a similar dream, but it is ridiculously expensive!

We usually head north and spend time around Dervaig and Calgary.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Agreed. My parents have a similar dream, but it is ridiculously expensive!
> 
> We usually head north and spend time around Dervaig and Calgary.


we can all dream, no harm in it

I may spend a night at Calgary. Theres places there for food if I dont fancy cooking and the best bonus.............................................



















proper toilets


----------



## AndyRM (20 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> we can all dream, no harm in it
> 
> I may spend a night at Calgary. Theres places there for food if I dont fancy cooking and the best bonus.............................................
> 
> ...



The Farmhouse is top notch!


----------



## Mark Grant (21 Mar 2015)

Went for a ride today, my first century ride of the year. Passed Pitstone windmill.


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Mar 2015)

I decided that the criteria for this round is based entirely on what I would like to come across whilst out on my bike.
So without further ado.....
Special mention goes to @Spinney for the picture of the signal box and to @BigAl68 for the Dundas Aqueduct.
The winner is @Katherine for the Barton Aqueduct swing bridge.

Well done and thanks all.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Mar 2015)

Congratulations @Katherine


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> *I decided that the criteria for this round is based entirely on what I would like to come across whilst out on my bike.*
> So without further ado.....
> Special mention goes to @Spinney for the picture of the signal box and to @BigAl68 for the Dundas Aqueduct.
> The winner is @Katherine for the Barton Aqueduct swing bridge.
> ...


So Rocky's feet don't get a mention then?

Well done Katherine, I didn't manage to get out to the right places with my camera this last time mores the pity as I was looking forward to it. I shall try to do better with the next one!


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I decided that the criteria for this round is based entirely on what I would like to come across whilst out on my bike.
> So without further ado.....
> Special mention goes to @Spinney for the picture of the signal box and to @BigAl68 for the Dundas Aqueduct.
> The winner is @Katherine for the Barton Aqueduct swing bridge.
> ...



Thank you @Mark Grant

This has been the easiest theme for me. I hadn't realised how lucky I am to have so much local industrial heritage! 

New theme coming very soon... Hudl needs charging.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> I decided that the criteria for this round is based entirely on what I would like to come across whilst out on my bike.
> So without further ado.....
> Special mention goes to @Spinney for the picture of the signal box and to @BigAl68 for the Dundas Aqueduct.
> The winner is @Katherine for the Barton Aqueduct swing bridge.
> ...



You spelled @AndyRM wrong!


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

I have a few ideas, some serious and some silly, but I want as many photos from as many people as possible which should make it easier rather harder to choose a winner! Ha! We'll see, so....

I hope this one hasn't been done before, or if so, not recently!

New theme:

Edit : *Theme title *
Interesting entrances and exits. 

Gates, gateways, arches, archways and even doors and doorways as long as they're outside.

Edit : barriers are also included.

Further and _hopefully _last edit : if @djb1971 can get a signal on his mountain, then tent flaps are also allowed. 


Closing date midnight on Sunday 5th April
Pictures to include your bike or some of it in the shot
Other additions welcome but not essential
Have I missed anything?

No!

Right, off you go. The weather is beautiful. Have fun and get snapping...


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Oh I like that.... I don't even need to leave my garden!


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Have I missed anything?
> 
> 
> The weather is beautiful. NOPE gloomy and grey here



Does it have to have a bike in it?

And you didn't mention any requirements regarding herons or feet?


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Does it have to have a bike in it?
> 
> And you didn't mention any requirements regarding herons or feet?


Yes, to bike please 
Herons and feet come under 'other additions optional'. So they're welcome but won't necessarily win!


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Ok to show how easy it was ... First entry I'm going to claim it's my neighbour's gate unless any of you like painting gates


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Drat I was outside taking that photo when you decided to make additional rules so I think it stands as it was taken under the rules as listed at the time of taking it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

Would archways include bridges? and bikes include trikes please? @Katherine


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

apologies...

congratulations @Katherine I should have stated that before asking you a q about the next competition rules.... very remiss of me, sorry.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Drat I was outside taking that photo when you decided to make additional rules so I think it stands as it was taken under the rules as listed at the time of taking it



It was actually in the original rules, sorry! - After the closing date and before other additions welcome. 

I'm really thinking about *grand entrances/ exits, *so good try but please go out and find something else a bit more striking....


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Would archways include bridges? and bikes include trikes please? @Katherine



Trikes are definitely bikes aren't they? So of course. I didn't think I needed to say so as now you're back riding again. 

I'm not sure about bridges... 
I will consider the archways aspect of them but I'm really thinking about interesting entrances and exits. See if you can find a tenuous link to the theme.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Trikes are definitely bikes aren't they? So of course. I didn't think I needed to say so as now you're back riding again.
> 
> I'm not sure about bridges...
> I will consider the archways aspect of them but I'm really thinking about interesting entrances and exits. See if you can find a tenuous link to the theme.


interesting entrances and exits... that may then rule me out. I'm not sure I have anything other than bridges... and barriers on my route of all I can cycle..  oh well...


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> View attachment 83357





I was wondering what you were going to come up with. Was moving chairs out of the way and wedging your bike into the doorway easier than going outside? 
Nice aspect onto the garden, though, and I like it better than @summerdays  picture of a rusty sad neglected garden gate. 

I hope the standard continues to improve


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> interesting entrances and exits... that may then rule me out. I'm not sure I have anything other than bridges... and barriers on my route of all I can cycle..  oh well...


Barriers will definitely count. I'll add that to the original list.


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> I was wondering what you were going to come up with. Was moving chairs out of the way and wedging your bike into the doorway easier than going outside?
> Nice aspect onto the garden, though, and I like it better than @summerdays  picture of a rusty sad neglected garden gate.
> 
> I hope the standard continues to improve


My gate my neighbours gate is artistic, and just needs some TLC.... When I have time!! Grand gates may be harder to find ... I will have a think.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> My gate my neighbours gate is artistic, and just needs some TLC.... When I have time!! Grand gates may be harder to find ... I will have a think.



I meant @summerdays' picture of her neighbour's artistic gate obviously. 



I'm not very good at explaining myself today. 
I hope there won't be any more questions or the need for further edits.....


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Of course three will be .... It's the photo comp ... The judge never puts enough thought into the comp design as is needed for this highly superior audience!


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Of course three will be .... It's the photo comp ... The judge never puts enough thought into the comp design as is needed for this highly superior audience!


OK, after today then?


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Mar 2015)

This is Tudor Court just down the road. It was Henry VIII's hunting lodge when' all this around here was fields'.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> interesting entrances and exits... that may then rule me out. I'm not sure I have anything other than bridges... and barriers on my route of all I can cycle..  oh well...


Don't you have any doors or gates at home? 
And I seem to remember a picture of you on crutches by an archway?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't you have any doors or gates at home?
> And I seem to remember a picture of you on crutches by an archway?


That was a bridge! The main Manchester Chester railway goes over it!


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That was a bridge! The main Manchester Chester railway goes over it!


I thought it looked like a grand entrance to your big estate!  and if you can make it look like that again, it's included! So that's a @SatNavSaysStraightOn concession


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can I post a picture of my garden gate, then?



Yes, if you can manage to include your bike, and you, the gate and your bike are all outside at the same time.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

Well done for correctly interpreting the rules. I'm getting more hopeful now 




Mark Grant said:


> This is Tudor Court just down the road. It was Henry VIII's hunting lodge when' all this around here was fields'.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> This is Tudor Court just down the road. It was Henry VIII's hunting lodge when' all this around here was fields'.



Brought back memories, I grew up in Hanworth.


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well done for correctly interpreting the rules. I'm getting more hopeful now


It's better not to get your expectations up too high! Just saying.....


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

It felt kind of strange on my ride today, not thinking about taking the next winning photo, so I didn't stop for ages, then eventually I couldn't help myself, as I really like taking pictures and as it turns out, after all the questions and edits, I have taken a photo that I thought I'd share with you anyway, just for fun.


----------



## Spinney (22 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's nothing in the rules that says you can't enter (and win) your own competition, by the way.


So never, never let Rocky win one!


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2015)

Spinney said:


> So never, never let Rocky win one!



Is that a dare for him to enter a picture that follows all the rules?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Mar 2015)

@Katherine you really missed a trick not setting the closing date to 1st April.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2015)

The ride of the entrance.... Today I managed a whole host of them but realised I definitely missed one so here are a couple of them:


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

I've taken my entry this morning but can't upload it at work. If you are unlucky I will remember to post it up tonight. For those trembling with excitement, don't bother, it is my worst entry yet


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

Not exactly an interesting barrier, but here's a start. It's the furthest I can cycle currently (well its the half way point)





Short and sharp, but strangely easier than the alternative...





No mention of trikes, I'm safe. This is the biggest mountain I have around here - actually with the lack of strength in my legs, this is quite a challenge for me and something I have started doing every day, now. It was so much easier on my road bike!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2015)

Forgot to look in here before I made a rare outing on the bike, not that I would have managed anything now I know what the subject is 

Only pic I did take, maybe Rocky can come up with a way to make it eligible?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Forgot to look in here before I made a rare outing on the bike, not that I would have managed anything now I know what the subject is
> 
> Only pic I did take, maybe Rocky can come up with a way to make it eligible?
> 
> View attachment 83691



You're obviously next to the entrance to Atlantis.


----------



## Katherine (25 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not exactly an interesting barrier, but here's a start. It's the furthest I can cycle currently (well its the half way point)
> 
> View attachment 83671
> 
> ...



Well done


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

Ohhh.... @User14044 

A raven or crow for you... I forgot to post it...
I may have stayed put too long!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Only pic I did take, maybe Rocky can come up with a way to make it eligible


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

Appropriate frost for a real cool looking trike, @SatNavSaysStraightOn !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Appropriate frost for a real cool looking trike, @SatNavSaysStraightOn !


I've got to do something about that flag though... I'm currently considering fluorescent yellow and orange streamers with intermittent reflective tape... it is sort of in the in my mind design phase with the appropriate 6XL hi viz garmets on my bed. I just have to design it now!


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've got to do something about that flag though


Ah, that's what it is, I thought it might be one of those selfie sticks and you were going to stick a camera up there like the Traffic Droid


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> Ah, that's what it is, I thought it might be one of those selfie sticks and you were going to stick a camera up there like the Traffic Droid


I think it is there to ward off any of those ravens.... which is why I want a more effective one!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

Make a smilie face one ! BIG smile !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

Entrance to Abbey Park and a close up of the plaque. I am guessing this is the original entrance to it.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Further and _hopefully _last edit : if @djb1971 can get a signal on his mountain, then tent flaps are also allowed..



no flaps on a bivy


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

Not many entrances/exits here, Ive improvised


River exiting the mountains







entrance to the Glen


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Not many entrances/exits here, Ive improvised


The second one is my favourite of the two, but it doesn't look like spring has reached there yet!!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> The second one is my favourite of the two, but it doesn't look like spring has reached there yet!!


weathers been a bit rough. even on any sunny pics I've taken, theres always a big black cloud looming, and it's blowing a gale!!!!

In the first shot I'd just crossed the river. I was putting my socks back on

behind me was black, the noodles in my jetboil filled witgh hailstones, then snow


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

It's starting to feel springlike here - not really warm but the promise that it is to come....


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's starting to feel springlike here - not really warm but the promise that it is to come....


you hope..............................................


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you hope..............................................


I managed to be out in the sun this afternoon in just a long sleeved T-shirt but when I tried cycling like that I ended up stopping to put another layer and gloves on.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I managed to be out in the sun this afternoon in just a long sleeved T-shirt but when I tried cycling like that I ended up stopping to put another layer and gloves on.



When I went to the ruins at Gortenbuie, it made me think of how weak we've all become, it's a humbling place. We are all turning into wimps. 

200+ years ago people lived in the valley nestled between the mountains. They had no electricity or gas, running water was most likely the river. The wind was freezing and absolutely howling through the glen, they were hard bastards. 

All I could think of was putting my gloves back on after taking a photo


As I travelled across the river to the other ruins, there's a graveyard. I bet they wish they'd had my gloves!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

You're a nutter hard man too, @djb1971 !


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's starting to feel springlike here - not really warm but the promise that it is to come....


I thought that as I opened the front door today, sunny with hardly any wind but it was quite chilly.
Just seen the forecast for the rest of the week too, rain and strong wind, oh well at least I got out once on my days off


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> When I went to the ruins at Gortenbuie, it made me think of how weak we've all become, it's a humbling place. We are all turning into wimps.
> 
> 200+ years ago people lived in the valley nestled between the mountains. They had no electricity or gas, running water was most likely the river.


What do you mean 200 years.... As a child my grandparents next door neighbours in Northern Ireland had no electricity, earthen floors, and cooked over an open fire. And my father had to get the water from the well when he was a child, and I know he put the electricity into my grandparents farm.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You're a nutter hard man too, @djb1971 !


You crossed out the wrong bit, you also left ****ing idiot out too. Actually I must be a hard man. ...........









Pssssst, psssssst,

I'm going to tell you a secret.


I've only told my wife so far, it's THAT secret!



I fell over trying to take a photo on one of the mountains. I propped my bike up on a rock, stepped back a few feet, composed the shot, walked forward to crop some junk out of shot. 


Bugger.................



I fell forwards, panicking about my phone hitting the deck. I held both of my arms up to protect my precious. This was really, really stupid. My moobs broke my fall, on a rock, I also hit another rock with my right knee, and another with my right elbow. 

I now have a swollen and bruised knee, elbow and one massive black moob. 

I've also cracked two ribs. Please don't make me laugh, seriously, it bloody hurts. 





I still managed a few more days on the bike though


It actually could've been really nasty, I could've hit my face and ruined my rugged* looks



*that means old and worn


----------



## Katherine (25 Mar 2015)

Oops! 
Sounds like you've had quite an adventure! 
Hope you heal well.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Oops!
> Sounds like you've had quite an adventure!
> Hope you heal well.




Adventure, that's exactly what life is. 

It won't keep me off the bike


----------



## Scoosh (25 Mar 2015)

OUCH !!! 







Also ... 




 (sorry, couldn't resist !)


----------



## djb1971 (25 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> OUCH !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't feel guilty, my wife couldn't stop laughing when I told her


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my second entry.....I'm pretty hacked off as I seem to have adhered to all the rules. And that is not good for my reputation.
> 
> View attachment 83838
> 
> ...



Is that the staff entrance?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2015)

Or the entrance to the pie proving grounds?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2015)

The missing apostrophe must drive him mental.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my second entry.....I'm pretty hacked off as I seem to have adhered to all the rules. And that is not good for my reputation.
> 
> View attachment 83838
> 
> ...


 We have a clear winner !!!         even


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

When's the closing date I saw a few today but didn't have a chance to stop....


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 2017, I think.



It's actually 2014. Only those of us with the ability to time travel can enter.

Sent from my iPhone 10.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 2017, I think.


I can see what you are trying to do ... You are trying to lull me into a false sense of security so that I think I've got plenty of time, so I don't enter anything to beat your entry!!!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I can see what you are trying to do ... You are trying to lull me into a false sense of security so that I think I've got plenty of time, so I don't enter anything to beat your entry!!!




For the first time, he's actually in the running for a win!


What the hell is going on?


----------



## AndyRM (26 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I have a ploy up my sleeve - don't worry, I won't win



You should take it out, you'll stretch the fabric and ruin your shirt.


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> When's the closing date I saw a few today but didn't have a chance to stop....



You've got time to go back... 

Closing date is April 1st midnight on April 5th, which is actually Easter Sunday, so you still have 2 weekends more to go exploring for those hidden gems that will clinch your winning entry. 
I've written page number 373 on my calendar for judging on Easter Monday


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

You are cleverer than me ... I had to just keep paging back!


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> You are cleverer than me ..


That's no achievement 

What's the subject again?


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> That's no achievement
> 
> What's the subject again?


Lakes and rivers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> I've written page number 373 on my calendar for judging on Easter Monday


good move. I did something similar. When the time came, I downloaded each photo with the person's username and a number and went through them that way on my computer. Shortlisted everything I hadn't deleted... went through again, re-wrote the shortlist and then finally picked a winner.... the name of the file told me who it was.... guess I have been an IT engineer too many years!


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You two are far too systematic. What about just awarding it to your friend? Is there no room for patronage in this thread?


Do you need patronising? You should be careful what you wish for...


----------



## djb1971 (27 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You two are far too systematic. What about just awarding it to your friend? Is there no room for patronage in this thread?


yeah, what does it matter if the pics any good.

sucking up to the judge should give more points than composition, lighting and subject


----------



## AndyRM (27 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yeah, what does it matter if the pics any good.
> 
> sucking up to the judge should give more points than composition, lighting and subject



So _that's _where I've been going wrong!


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> The ride of the entrance.... Today I managed a whole host of them but realised I definitely missed one so here are a couple of them:
> View attachment 83626
> View attachment 83627
> View attachment 83628
> ...



Just been looking at these again and wondering what this place is?


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You crossed out the wrong bit, you also left ****ing idiot out too. Actually I must be a hard man. ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the hard man mended now?


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Just been looking at these again and wondering what this place is?


Does this answer your questions? Hope it works re quoting it all

The ride of the entrance.... Today I managed a whole host of them but realised I definitely missed one so here are a couple of them:
View attachment 83626

Archway on the Ring Road path, I always like this one - makes me feel a little childlike for some reason, perhaps the slight ramp up to the archway then swooping down the other side
View attachment 83627

View of the left hand end of Bristol City Council buildings, they've renamed it but I can never remember what too - possibly City Hall or was that the old name
View attachment 83628

Entrance to the Catheral taken from the same spot, as they both face onto College Green
View attachment 83629

Archway at the end of the main City Library just on the corner of College Green, I always love the detailing in the archway
View attachment 83630

From the library arch looking to the side view of the Council House
View attachment 83631

Brunel House (place for council minions to earn some dosh)
View attachment 83632

At the back of Brunel House showing the big difference in height


----------



## djb1971 (30 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Is the hard man mended now?


my arm and knee have gone from black, to purple, to green. theyre on the mend.

my moob is still black.

thanks for asking..................






























and stop sniggering


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> and stop sniggering


Who ??? 


Us ???


----------



## djb1971 (30 Mar 2015)

my wife has also now got sore ribs, hers are from laughing non stop for a week


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> my arm and knee have gone from black, to purple, to green. theyre on the mend.
> 
> my moob is still black.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

As i haven't posted in the latest competition I thought I should.

Bristol gate

And my foot for @User14044


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 84397
> As i haven't posted in the latest competition I thought I should.
> 
> Bristol gate


I'm going there next week, well just along the road a little for a bite to eat.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm going there next week, well just along the road a little for a bite to eat.



Where?


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2015)

Roll for the Soul of course if it's close to there! And you were close to one of my fav buildings with arches when you were there, you should have gone through the arches. Actually it's a road full of arches thinking about it.....


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Apr 2015)

I was in there earlier @summerdays


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2015)

I'm expecting lots more photos of arches now @summerdays and @BigAl68


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm expecting lots more photos of arches now @summerdays and @BigAl68


I've not got any time left for photos ... Extended family are down with me on Friday, baking for it tomorrow, and visiting other family at weekend but I'll try to either find an old photo of it or use it in another comp!


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've not got any time left for photos ... Extended family are down with me on Friday, baking for it tomorrow, and visiting other family at weekend but I'll try to either find an old photo of it or use it in another comp!


Enjoy your family time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2015)

I could not work the heron into the shot.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could not work the heron into the shot.


Why is that there? Is there a river there or is it purely decorative? (Not sure whether to call it a bridge or what?) and why is the Tarmac different, or is it to signify an entrance? (There seem to be some spaced out grasses in the distance).


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm expecting lots more photos of arches now @summerdays and @BigAl68


I am hoping to get out on the bikes most days so I will see what I can do.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2015)

I've had a quick rethink and I'm going to try to grab another entrance that I passed recently. Just not the ones in the centre of Bristol... So maybe more to come!


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Apr 2015)

@summerdays you got most of the ones I was hoping to do. I think I may have to stay in Bath and get looking out for Georgian ones however it's raining and as I am leave I am staying on the sofa today.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @summerdays you got most of the ones I was hoping to do. I think I may have to stay in Bath and get looking out for Georgian ones however it's raining and as I am leave I am staying on the sofa today.


Rain is finished here so your excuse is about to disappear shortly


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> When does this competition end? Has Potsy won yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking




His picture of the lake is lovely, however, @potsy still has time to enter a photo that meets the rules. 

It's not going to rain all the time between now and Sunday night.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Why is that there? Is there a river there or is it purely decorative? (Not sure whether to call it a bridge or what?) and why is the Tarmac different, or is it to signify an entrance? (There seem to be some spaced out grasses in the distance).


It's a little bridge on a causeway over a small lake, to enter a subdivision near me. The small part that has concrete molded in a cobble shape is the actual bridge part, although we still have a good many brick paved streets here in town, and one factory delivery entrance with cobbles.(Beer Nuts)


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's a little bridge on a causeway over a small lake, to enter a subdivision near me. The small part that has concrete molded in a cobble shape is the actual bridge part, although we still have a good many brick paved streets here in town, and one factory delivery entrance with cobbles.(Beer Nuts)


I'm not a fan of cobbles, one of my previous work places was down a cobbled street and I have to admit to riding on the pavement sometimes to avoid them. They look pretty, but just not to ride on! There are a number of streets which are still cobbled in the centre of Bristol.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2015)

I made an effort to get out after baking profiteroles and found this:





The Pound and it apparently had a lock up around the back which was for putting stray animals in.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2015)

I've not been out on many leisure rides of late so here's one from the commute this morning:





The gatehouse for Attingham Park. Better watch your head on that low arch.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2015)

I came across this today as I was exploring some different paths around Heaton Park today. It says on it that it was the colonnade for the original town hall and was moved to the park in 1912 when the lake was dug.





Shame it's not yesterday and I could have fooled you all with my winning entry. 
It's got to be the grandest entrance to a boating lake ever!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2015)




----------



## AndyRM (3 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 84539



I'm not sure you took that recently.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2015)

It takes me a long time to engrave something like that.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 84539



Nice to see what it looked like and in the original setting.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> It takes me a long time to engrave develop the plates and print something like that.


FTFY …


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

When does this challenge end? I've next week off work, so I hopefully will have a few opportunities to produce some mediocre entries


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2015)

Scoosh said:


> FTFY …


I may still have some glass plate holders around somewhere. I made a few plates for class in school. IIRC.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When does this challenge end? I've next week off work, so I hopefully will have a few opportunities to produce some mediocre entries


Mediocre eh.

So you're going to up the game


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When does this challenge end? I've next week off work, so I hopefully will have a few opportunities to produce some mediocre entries



Midnight on Sunday. That will have been be two and a half weekends by then, so you've still got time, family commitments permitting. Everyone else is probably bored by now anyway.

Then you'll have next week for the new challenge! Even better!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Mediocre eh.
> 
> So you're going to up the game



No, I will be maintaining my usual poor standard. As my mam says it's the taking part not the winning that's important.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Midnight on Sunday. That will have been be two and a half weekends by then, so you've still got time, family commitments permitting. Everyone else is probably bored by now anyway.
> 
> Then you'll have next week for the new challenge! Even better!



I've already put up one fantastic picture for the current challenge, it is that memorable I am obviously going to win


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mediocre is the new excellent where I come from - but I don't think anyone here has twigged that


The standards have improved massively now that Mcginty doesn't seem to bother anymore 

I will save my masterpiece for the next challenge, I have it on good authority that it will be 'water parks of south Manchester' so I have a chance at least


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Apr 2015)

As I was told to get out on the bike and take some photos I did. 45 wet and muddy miles and who cares what the photos look like. They are bridges, tunnels and an entrance I think. 

























And my dirty feet just for rocky 





Tomorrow I hope to take some of the many beautiful sites of Bath


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2015)

Drat, I completely forgot to get a foot photo while in Atcham.





So for the avoidance of disappointment here is one from the archive


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm worn out from my walk. What shall I have here?
> 
> View attachment 84586


Bakewell!


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

1 bakewell
1 pecan tart
1 orange cake
1 apricot crumble


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> 1 bakewell
> 1 pecan tart
> 1 orange cake
> 1 apricot crumble



See if they do bulk buy discount


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

At £2.70 I'd expect one of each


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> At £2.70 I'd expect one of each


I thought that was for the tray of them!


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Stop it you two. You have to pay for quality


go on then put us out our slobbering misery.................
you had.......................................


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Apr 2015)

Bloody lovely looking but how much? This is from someone who lives in Bath.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

Swine!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Apricot crumble
> 
> View attachment 84627



You can enter that into the current challenge, at that price it is the entrance to a life of destitution.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can enter that into the current challenge, at that price it is the entrance to a life of destitution.


and for that price I would've exited the shop pretty bloody sharpish too!


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2015)

At last! Nearly three weeks without feet and then three pictures in one day.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> At last! Nearly three weeks without feet and then three pictures in one day.


I think there was one the other day?


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> At last! Nearly three weeks without feet and then three pictures in one day.



I hope mine get more kudos for being involved in actual cycling and not walking to the cake shop.


----------



## summerdays (3 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm worn out from my walk. What shall I have here?
> 
> View attachment 84586


That one should win ... But you have to deliver a cake to everyone who posted in this round!! That includes me (or you could ignore the rest and deliver the lot to me)


----------



## summerdays (3 Apr 2015)

No cycling for me yet ... But I did have some of these.....






For my parents 50th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Apr 2015)

Lion Gate. Hampton Court Palace.




Sir Christopher Wren's front gate.




Michael Faraday's front gate.
And a Heron in an archway.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2015)

A ride in the lanes and decided to go up to see a church that I could see set back, this appeared to be the entrance.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2015)

Some fine framing and juxtaposition there, @summerdays .


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm worn out from my walk. What shall I have here?
> 
> View attachment 84586


Is that the shop that sells the mahoosive oggies?


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....I might even manage an egret as well


Still waiting for the egret...


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)

I was in the process of taking photos yesterday when a young boy fell of his bike. Dad ran over and I then spent 10 minutes fixing his bike with my multi tool. Chain was too slack and had jumped off the freewheel and jammed. Also the handlebars and sear post were loose. Totally forgot about the picture at that point and it was a heron on a weir under a bridge. A winner if I had taken it lol.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)

Only one today as I headed out of Bath. It's an old water tap but it's an arch so who cares about rules. I am sat by the river with a cold pint.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> A ride in the lanes and decided to go up to see a church that I could see set back, this appeared to be the entrance.....
> View attachment 84704


Pity your bike got in the way...


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> Pity your bike got in the way...


Bikes are required to complete scene.


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Only one today as I headed out of Bath. It's an old water tap but it's an arch so who cares about rules. I am sat by the river with a cold pint.
> 
> View attachment 84736



Cheers 

Jealous. I'm in the kitchen about to start the batter for the Yorkshire puddings, peel veg etc. I expect the family will appear when it's done to ask what they can do to help. 

Hoping to get out next week though.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Cheers
> 
> Jealous. I'm in the kitchen about to start the batter for the Yorkshire puddings, peel veg etc. I expect the family will appear when it's done to ask what they can do to help.
> 
> Hoping to get out next week though.



Sounds lovely. I has cider and a bag of nuts for lunch for the second day in a row. Saying that I did 45 miles on Friday, 62 yesterday and a gentle 20 odd today via the pub on the river. Out tomorrow for a big lunch and hopefully a beer garden with friends and kids. Happy easter


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Bikes are required to complete scene.


I knew that....


----------



## djb1971 (5 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> I knew that....


She's just stamping her authority before she passes the whip on to another victim.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Apr 2015)

Errrrrr..... Winner


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Cheers
> 
> Jealous. I'm in the kitchen about to start the batter for the Yorkshire puddings, peel veg etc. I expect the family will appear when it's done to ask what they can do to help.
> 
> Hoping to get out next week though.


I wan to see your Yorkshire puddings when then are done... just to rub it in to my OH who can't get a single rise out of his and boy has he tried. also a recipe would be wonderful if it rises that is please? this is a hands and knees pleading you understand... this Failsworth lad can not make Yorkshire pudding for his life!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I wan to see your Yorkshire puddings when then are done... just to rub it in to my OH who can't get a single rise out of his and boy has he tried. also a recipe would be wonderful if it rises that is please? this is a hands and knees pleading you understand... this Failsworth lad can not make Yorkshire pudding for his life!



@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Yorkshire puddings are easy to make.

4oz plain flour (sieved), 1/2 pint of milk, 2 eggs.

Whisk the eggs up and add to the sieved the flour and give a good mix. Add enough of the milk to make a stiff batter, leave it for a couple of minutes and then add the rest of the milk, give it a really good whisk, best using an electric whisk, you need to get it nice and frothy. Pour the mix into a jug and put in the fridge for at least 30 minutes. Use lard in the baking tray and get the oven as hot as you can. Have the baking tray in the oven until the lard is smoking then add the batter. Give the batter a final whisk before you pour it into the tins. Don't open the oven until they have risen!

Perfect Yorkshires everytime


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> Yorkshire puddings are easy to make.
> 
> ...


And he fails every time with that exact same recipe. Even gets the oil to burning point on the stove top, he still fails. I don't know how or why but that is what he does... I have covered everything with him time and time again and still they are flatter than pancakes and once not even edible. Don't know what is wrong. He even tried blaming the oven and went out and purchased an oven thermometer and it told him that gas 8 was 230C...


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> Yorkshire puddings are easy to make.
> 
> ...



This.

Except I used a hand whisk.

I have had much better results since I switched back to lard from vegetable oil and using individual tins too. I think getting the fat as hot as possible before adding the batter is key. 

He needs to heat the fat in the tin in the oven. 



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I wan to see your Yorkshire puddings when then are done... just to rub it in to my OH who can't get a single rise out of his and boy has he tried. also a recipe would be wonderful if it rises that is please? this is a hands and knees pleading you understand... this Failsworth lad can not make Yorkshire pudding for his life!



View attachment 84805
View attachment 84805



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And he fails every time with that exact same recipe. Even gets the oil to burning point on the stove top, he still fails. I don't know how or why but that is what he does... I have covered everything with him time and time again and still they are flatter than pancakes and once not even edible. Don't know what is wrong. He even tried blaming the oven and went out and purchased an oven thermometer and it told him that gas 8 was 230C...


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> This.
> 
> Except I used a hand whisk.
> 
> ...




That reply is all topsy-turvy! I didn't have a photo but then I discovered that my son's girlfriend (she only took 2 roasties!) had taken a picture on whats app, so got her to send it to me. Then uploading it to here from my phone went a bit wrong.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> This.
> 
> Except I used a hand whisk.
> 
> ...


Where's the bike this time?


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2015)

Loving the mix of fun /funny /silly /serious /great photos. 


The first time I came across this competition was as a result of finding the 'recent posts' button. There was someone on a bike with a cone on their head! I can't remember which clown it was because I hadn't learnt everyone's names. It took me a while to work out how to join in, I'm a slow learner but another discovery of the 'watch thread' button helped! He he. Not long after, I remember being wowed by satnav's stunning Autumn picture of a red post box with her red bike, red brick wall and red leaves. 


I have enjoyed my first time as a judge but am very much looking forward to a new theme next week. 
I hope that the pleasure of looking at all the pictures will make up for the agony of decision making I have to do in the morning. 
Wish me luck!!


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> OK - I did the Bristol's Biggest Bike ride on sunday and saw this one:


I was able to find one for you.... Mainly cos I knew I'd taken one but wasn't sure which thread it was in, but I knew it was at the Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride. This may not be the one you were thinking of....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> This.
> 
> Except I used a hand whisk.
> 
> ...


I wish he could get it to rise like that... 
I hate not being able to cook/stand/sit/...


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I wish he could get it to rise like that...
> I hate not being able to cook/stand/sit/...


Don't give up yet. He should keep practising.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2015)

A mahoosive thank you for all the entries this time. Several times I'd thought I'd seen my favourite but there have been so many pictures of beautiful scenes, both rural and urban, and so many eye-catching gates, doors, arches and barriers to choose from.

We have also been treated to 1 heron,1 crow but no egret; cakes; lakes and rivers; feet; a great photo from Rocky that meets the the rules; and the secret of the black moob!

Special mentions for: Entrance to Atlantis by @potsy and River exiting Mountains by @djb1971

Pictures that nearly won (in order of appearance): Barrier (2) by @SatNavSaysStraightOn ; Vernans House by @User14044 ; Norham Castle by @User9609 ; The Pound by @summerdays ; Attingham Park by @Rickshaw Phil ; Church gate with lantern by @BigAl68 ; Lion Gate by @Mark Grant : Heron in an archway by @Mark Grant and Church gate with cross by @summerdays .

*And the winner is....Archway at end of Library






by @summerdays* who coincidently also took the most pictures , beating @BigAl by 1, and the only picture that had a negative score for The rusty gate!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2015)

A worthy victory.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

Oi that rusty gate had/has got character.... I've been to busy baking, taking photos, gardening and riding my bike to change it

As to my photo I found out a little bit more about it:


> The *Great Gatehouse* (grid reference ST583727), also known as the *Abbey Gatehouse*, is a historic building on the south side of College Green in Bristol, England. Its earliest parts date back to around 1170.[1] It was the gatehouse for St Augustine's Abbey, which was the precursor of Bristol Cathedral. The gatehouse stands to the cathedral's west, and to its own west it is abutted by the Bristol Central Library building. The library's architectural design incorporated many of the gatehouse's features.[2][3][4]



I thought it was a bit OTT in a library design.

I will have a little think and let you know on what the new comp could be.... As always when it's not your turn you think of things and now it is my turn my mind has gone blank!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oi that rusty gate had/has got character.... I've been to busy baking, taking photos, gardening and riding my bike to change it
> 
> As to my photo I found out a little bit more about it:
> 
> ...


Congrats - a worthy winner. 

Good luck with the next challenge.  <now where is that snigger smilie?>


----------



## djb1971 (6 Apr 2015)

congrats @summerdays 

a worthy winner, you always put the effort in.

@Katherine my entry wasnt called 'river exciting mountains' but I like the sound of it


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> congrats @summerdays
> 
> a worthy winner, you always put the effort in.
> 
> @Katherine my entry wasnt called 'river exciting mountains' but I like the sound of it




  Whoops!

Shows how much I rely on the predictive text on the hudl. I was on the PC for a change to view the pictures on a large screen.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

If the next challenge is fog... I can do that one as well...
There is another hill beyond that car!


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's so foggy I can't even see the car


Her lens is so misted up I can't even see the fog


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2015)

Am I too late???? Took this one (ahem ) fairly recently. As you can see, it is very local  but I have no herons in it so it probably doesn't qualify


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> This.
> 
> Except I used a hand whisk.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2015)

congratulations @summerdays - nice pic


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

Congratulations @summerdays 

Now what's the subject as if it's canal paths I have taken dozens today whilst out to Melksham and back.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think Hops should have been the winner.


I agree .. Then I wouldn't have to set this one ... Still thinking


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

Ok I'm still working on refining it exactly but.... Something along the lines of The enjoyment of cycling. Your bike doesn't need to be in the photo *IF* you were sitting on the bike at the time. Just. For Rocky .... That means that if you enjoy cycling by sitting looking at your bike or that it gives you a chance to take photos of your foot THEN THAT COUNTS!!!

I'd love to see a child enjoying riding their bike or someone grabbing a pint with their bike in the background.... And preferably some sun! I don't mind if any crows herons or other things sneak in....l

Off you go what are you waiting for.... Haven't decided the closing date ...if it gets really bad it will be tomorrow!
(Need to consult my diary and or consultant)


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

Just thought I would clarify ... NOT .... THE JOY OF CYCLING!!

(Family forum and all that!!!)


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

Enjoying a pint out Cycling. Winner


----------



## djb1971 (6 Apr 2015)

Nice competition subject, everyone can enter it


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

Just got up the pub. Bike in background and me enjoying another pint.


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

I should say it's not one of my bikes. It's a young ladies


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

I was enjoying my ride today when I stopped and took this photo:






I didn't enjoy wasting a few hours looking for Batman, I guess his mam must have called him in for his dinner dinner dinner dinner dinner dinner ............

I'll get my coat and retire the camera phone as well.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 84878
> 
> 
> Enjoying a pint out Cycling. Winner


Does that mean I can close the comp and pass on the baton already


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's so foggy I can't even see the car


look at the full sized picture man... !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok I'm still working on refining it exactly but.... Something along the lines of The enjoyment of cycling. Your bike doesn't need to be in the photo *IF* you were sitting on the bike at the time. Just. For Rocky .... That means that if you enjoy cycling by sitting looking at your bike or that it gives you a chance to take photos of your foot THEN THAT COUNTS!!!
> 
> I'd love to see a child enjoying riding their bike or someone grabbing a pint with their bike in the background.... And preferably some sun! I don't mind if any crows herons or other things sneak in....l
> 
> ...


do you have any idea what you have let yourself in for with that one?


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

I would like to think that I was trying to give Rocky a fighting chance, but in reality he's the naughty boy who looks for a loop hole (rules were made to be broken....) and encourages others to follow his lead!! I know the type!!! I wonder what he was like at school!! And I await to see how he intends to mock me ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

best of luck...

what exactly are the rules with this one? Do they have to be taken since you posted the criteria?


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> best of luck...
> 
> what exactly are the rules with this one? Do they have to be taken since you posted the criteria?


Yes, nearly ... I'll accept any taken from today onwards!


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Does that mean I can close the comp and pass on the baton already



Of course. When is the closing date midnight?


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

I may remove that offer later due to cycling and cider induced bank holiday madness. Anyway you took all the good shots of Bristol. Lol


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I may remove that offer later due to cycling and cider induced bank holiday madness. Anyway you took all the good shots of Bristol. Lol


There are always more good shots of Bristol to be had! Lots of nooks and hidden bits that I haven't seen!


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Of course. When is the closing date midnight?


That is tempting.......


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Wow, hold on....we need a bit of time for @potsy to get out on his bike.


Yeah, end of June should be time enough


----------



## djb1971 (7 Apr 2015)

For me, one of the joys of cycling is enjoying nature. 









This one was tiny, must've been really late last year


----------



## AndyRM (7 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> For me, one of the joys of cycling is enjoying nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a strange looking heron!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Apr 2015)

My favourite joy

Riding my bike through the woods at night. It's pitch black, no walkers, no dogs........lovely


----------



## midlife (7 Apr 2015)

Are you stood behind the bike dressed in all black like a ninja?

Shaun


----------



## djb1971 (7 Apr 2015)

I'm always in the shadows, watching, waiting. 

Be warned!


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm always in the shadows, watching, waiting.
> 
> Be warned!


Ooh, I'm scared to turn the light out now!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Ooh, I'm scared to turn the light out now!


It's for your benefit. 

You'd be scared witless if you saw me in the light


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It's for your benefit.
> 
> You'd be scared witless if you saw me in the light


If you say so... Night night


----------



## djb1971 (7 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> If you say so... Night night


Don't sleep with lights on!

I'm not lurking, honest


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

I think I'm going to include these. I was sitting on my trike when they were taken.

Darn it. Just realised I'm not on the laptop. Will have to do it later!


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think I'm going to include these. I was sitting on my trike when they were taken.
> 
> Darn it. Just realised I'm not on the laptop. Will have to do it later!


Including nothing .... Hmmm you ain't going to win the comp that way.... Still that means you have used up one of Rocky's possible ways of mocking me


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a fine looking newt, dj


funny you mention that..

I'll post it later


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Including nothing .... Hmmm you ain't going to win the comp that way.... Still that means you have used up one of Rocky's possible ways of mocking me



 

Just go over to the my ride today... Was aiming on yesterday's ride. The one of the field in the fog, the large one and the last one... I'll try again later. Honest.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Would I do that?


Doesn't even justify an answer!






Ooops


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just go over to the my ride today... Was aiming on yesterday's ride. The one of the field in the fog, the large one and the last one... I'll try again later. Honest.


I know which one you mean .... The mist is lovely to photograph .... But does it bring joy? ..... Usually means I'm cold and damp but I do enjoy capturing a good photo (very good photo though)


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

@User14044 

its even a special newt too!



A nice little find


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I know which one you mean .... The mist is lovely to photograph .... But does it bring joy? ..... Usually means I'm cold and damp but I do enjoy capturing a good photo (very good photo though)


It brought joy to me. 20 minutes of it taking many photos that I love.... and it kept me away from that bedroom for a while!







Not to mention the sun was burning it off and I was getting warm!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

Oh and here is the other one that brought me joy. Lovely and spring like and WARM....
I was sitting on the trike when I took it hence the low angle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

ohhh just back from this... great joy. A sundog/Parhelia http://www.atoptics.co.uk/halo/parhelia.htm






It lasted for ages. Basically for the unsophisticated it is a rainbow without the rain. for the rest of the world, it is caused by a certain ice crystal in the stratosphere at a certain angle to the sun.
http://www.atoptics.co.uk/halo/parhelia.htm

Science behind it. http://www.atoptics.co.uk/halo/dogfm.htm




As the sun got higher in the sky, so did the Parhelia which is really unusual.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

Crickey @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

You're getting about a bit!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Crickey @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> You're getting about a bit!


this was whilst I was getting my trike out this morning.... so literally in my back yard!

But I get out twice a day, not matter what the weather. One is always a walk (the evening) and I try to make sure that the morning is a trike ride.
Have to do my physio and as my therapist says, if I don't fight I'm not going to get my life back sadly.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

glad you're back out


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> glad you're back out


don't you read the my ride today thread? I can now manage 15 miles in roughly 2 and a half hours! I should be ready to set out for south American by the time I am ....... ?


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't you read the my ride today thread? I can now manage 15 miles in roughly 2 and a half hours! I should be ready to set out for south American by the time I am ....... ?




I have the odd spurt on there.

Can't keep up the waffle on two threads. There's a more discerning group of nutters on this thread


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I have the odd spurt on there.
> 
> Can't keep up the waffle on two threads. There's a more discerning group of nutters on this thread


so what you have missed is this.

I have been out on my trike on the roads 3 times now. All occasions in dense fog and am now able to tricycle roughly 15 miles in something approaching more than 2 hours. my average speed is currently measured in something I have no desire to acknowledge but I am slowly getting faster (7.3 to 7.4) and am covering more climbing though this is more accidental than anything else. And I have a spot the car competition going with these photos.





I think that summarises what you have missed. except for the fact you have missed some really nice photos of recent of mine....


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

Can you email me every week with that summary. You've condensed 25 pages into one paragraph

you could also do one for this thread


I'll pop on later to take a look at the pics. Can't be bothered on my phone, eyesight isn't' what it used to be. But I've spotted the cars, the others must be blind


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I have the odd spurt on there.
> 
> Can't keep up the waffle on two threads. There's a more discerning group of nutters on this thread





User14044mountain said:


> I'm just back from a 55 mile ride on my Bob Jackson. I enjoyed myself so much I forgot to take any photos (you'll be pleased to know).



see what I mean......................


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

My problem is I've been using the Wisp on my turbo rather than getting out. I can do gardeny outside things when it's light, and then head in to cycle when it's dark....  I suppose I could take a pic of the screen hooked to laptop setup I've got so I can watch iplayer to stop me getting bored..


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

hopless500 said:


> My problem is I've been using the Wisp on my turbo rather than getting out. I can do gardeny outside things when it's light, and then head in to cycle when it's dark....  I suppose I could take a pic of the screen hooked to laptop setup I've got so I can watch iplayer to stop me getting bored..


That sounds like torture not enjoyment!!!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> That sounds like torture not enjoyment!!!


It'll soon be in the classifieds


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just back from a 55 mile ride on my Bob Jackson. I enjoyed myself so much I forgot to take any photos (you'll be pleased to know).


that is no excuse for failing to post any! 
at leaset I tries=d 

ok that didn't work 



right signining off. my mother has just arrived


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> That sounds like torture not enjoyment!!!


Oh, I dunno. I could do an iplayer Poldark session


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It'll soon be in the classifieds


It bloody won't!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It bloody won't!


they are the destroyers of the soul.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

For me it's a good way of getting to watch something I want to watch without someone else whinging


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

hopless500 said:


> For me it's a good way of getting to watch something I want to watch without someone else whinging


what you have to do is............

have the remote control fitted to a keyring and always carry it with you

lock it in a safe when you go out

take the batteries out, this one's my favourite. It's always popular in our house


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

The first would be bulky, the second difficult as we don't have a safe. But the third one


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Oh, I dunno. I could do an iplayer Poldark session


Something appeared on my Facebook page comparing the old and new Poldark (from a vision point of view) and the new one own hands down!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Something appeared on my Facebook page comparing the old and new Poldark (from a vision point of view) and the new one own hands down!


Cor, just a bit!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2015)

My feet have now been washed by the tide at Boscombe


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

biggs682 said:


> My feet have now been washed by the tide at Boscombe
> View attachment 85158


Are you entering on behalf of Rocky?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

djb1971 said:


> what you have to do is............
> 
> have the remote control fitted to a keyring and always carry it with you
> 
> ...



I did one up from that many years ago.

The TV verses getting my brother and sister to bed when they were around 8 & 10 respectively. Totally fed up with them, trying my hardest not to yell at them, and them pushing me to the absolute limit, they won't turn the TV off and its in the bedroom (mother's bed but not going there) and every time I turn it off, they turn it back on. remove the remote control taking it with me, doesn't work, they just use the controls on the TV (something my mother couldn't do!). So finally enough is enough, I walk to the other end of the house, come back with the only thing I could come up with (my mother had no tool kit) the kitchen scissors. give them one last chance at going to bed quietly and when they refuse, I unplugged the TV and cut the plug off. it stumped them totally!  

Lots of disbelief, , total silence and no idea on how to respond to me, and finally  behaviour and bed. they .

I walked back downstairs with the plug (no flex attached, I was sensible in this decision) and utter silence from their bedroom  

I win  hand my mother the plug and we very silently  repeatedly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I did one up from that many years ago.
> 
> The TV verses getting my brother and sister to bed when they were around 8 & 10 respectively. Totally fed up with them, trying my hardest not to yell at them, and them pushing me to the absolute limit, they won't turn the TV off and its in the bedroom (mother's bed but not going there) and every time I turn it off, they turn it back on. remove the remote control taking it with me, doesn't work, they just use the controls on the TV (something my mother couldn't do!). So finally enough is enough, I walk to the other end of the house, come back with the only thing I could come up with (my mother had no tool kit) the kitchen scissors. give them one last chance at going to bed quietly and when they refuse, I unplugged the TV and cut the plug off. it stumped them totally!
> 
> ...




Wouldn't it have been easier just to take the tv away?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier just to take the tv away?


too large - it was huge! a plug isn't.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Cor, just a bit!


Bloody hell

I've tuned in to Loose Women 

Quickly, where's the remote


----------



## djb1971 (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> too large - it was huge! a plug isn't.


is it just my dirty mind or does that sound a bit..............................


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2015)

Quick ride out today, not much scenery as it was all urban and grotty, did get a picture of a rare black & white heron though


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2015)

Need to find a new bigger berthing


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2015)

Just for @summerdays riding my trike and enjoying the view behind.






Empty country lanes and if you look closely you can even see the end of the tails on my flag!


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Apr 2015)

One of the joys of cycling is coming across wonderful things.




A magnificent Magnolia on todays ride.


----------



## summerdays (9 Apr 2015)

Mark Grant said:


> One of the joys of cycling is coming across wonderful things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is significantly more impressive than my trees


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2015)

Enjoying cycling along the Bridgewater Canal.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2015)

I can't compete with a magnolia like that. that one is wonderful, but I did have 2 swallows allow me to cycle underneath them and the beauty of the trike is that I can cycle underneath them and photograph them at the same time, without falling off my bike!










And then there are empty country lanes and wing mirrors which I am enjoying (when they are not shaking around or whistling in the wind!)


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's 3
> 
> View attachment 85685
> 
> ...


I thought they looked better than your normal standard


----------



## djb1971 (15 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes sadly there's only one talented person in our marriage


unless its a gay marriage, its usually the woman. I know my wifes better in every way, I'm just happy to tag along


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Apr 2015)

The joys of cycling...






...a happy dog


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

The joys of....







... cycling Cheshire country lanes.

@User14044 just for you  the cockpit view!


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2015)

The joys of cycling to the shops...



baa lambs


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2015)

And....la piece de resistance...


my newly purchased cucumber which may have interacted with my spokes.... the end went flying off and is now in the middle of the road.

but this is my consolation prize


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2015)

Even at work I get a bit of cycling pleasure!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that creme de menthe in your water bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


usually I am a whisky or whiskey person, but at the moment I'll just settle for straight morphine. I have been considering a dose in the water bottle. As I drink the water, I get a dose of morphine... I think it could be time to consult my GP again!


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2015)

Sorry but could someone tell me the closing date 8-)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

@summerdays


----------



## summerdays (16 Apr 2015)

It has been playing on my mind that I haven't set a closing date and I know I'm busy this weekend so no point choosing then so how about next Wednesday?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> It has been playing on my mind that I haven't set a closing date and I know I'm busy this weekend so no point choosing then so how about next Wednesday?


any particular time or with 01:23 do? or would 12:34 be any better? 23:45 also works


----------



## summerdays (16 Apr 2015)

Talk about fussy!! Well it not be before I'm home from work or cooked tea so 7:36 pm (well you asked for a time)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

I enjoyed my ride that much today that I never got round to stopping and photographing anything. Might try again tomorrow


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I enjoyed my ride that much today that I never got round to stopping and photographing anything. Might try again tomorrow



Ditto! 
It was so lovely and I was doing well that I didn't want to stop.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Could someone remind me what the theme is?



Feet and Herons, bike doesn't necessarily have to be in the picture, the feet have to be yours, heron doesn't.


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2015)

Spring flowers seen on the river Dee in Llangollen today, where I was riding on my bike a steam train.


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Spring flowers seen on the river Dee in Llangollen today, where I was riding on my bike a steam train.
> View attachment 85992
> View attachment 85993
> View attachment 85994


Is that one of those plastic heron you can buy to stop the real ones from eating the fish in a pond? Just reminds me of the one our neighbour had when I was growing up!


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2015)

Part of the enjoyment of cycling is exploring what's around the corner or what's the view like over there. I did lots of that today with beautiful bright blue skies, I went for a pootle around Salford Quays and Media City and enjoyed watching other people enjoying themselves.


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2015)

These kids and their dad were having fun riding up and down steps and kerbs. I passed them a few times and other members of the public were encouraging the boys too.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Quick ride out today, not much scenery as it was all urban and grotty, did get a picture of a rare black & white heron though
> 
> View attachment 85249



That's obviously a penguin. They are devious beasts so I can understand your confusion.

Here is a ladies foot, dominating my picture of the Hungarian parliament building


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2015)

For me one of the joys of cycling is going to places that the non-cycling populace seems to think can only be reached by car:





One of my favourite views from the top of the Burway while descending off the Long Mynd yesterday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For me one of the joys of cycling is going to places that the non-cycling populace seems to think can only be reached by car:
> 
> View attachment 86176
> 
> One of my favourite views from the top of the Burway while descending off the Long Mynd yesterday


Maybe one day I will be able to get back to touring... then I know where I shall be heading


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

Finally got out on the bike, perfect day for it too 

Somebody needs a haircut






Glorious day






Focussed






Somebody had a message for @User14044


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What's this about being a fixie hipster?
> 
> Are you copying TVC?


No, mine will get ridden (occasionally)


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you have tight trousers and an edgy beard?
> 
> I'm imagining that you look like this
> 
> View attachment 86283


Fortunately he so doesn't!!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I gather he's been cultivating a new image, though, Hops


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2015)

The joys.... (all taken from the trike)





Marsh Marigolds


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2015)

Sometimes it's the little things that add to the enjoyment of cycling. 
Today I was feeling tired and achey but was cheered by the yellow grass verges full of dandelions. 
On the way back I had the sun behind me which I always do on that path in the afternoons but today I had fun with my shadow as I managed to be exactly in line with it for quite a way!


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Sometimes it's the little things that add to the enjoyment of cycling.
> Today I was feeling tired and achey but was cheered by the yellow grass verges full of dandelions.
> On the way back I had the sun behind me which I always do on that path in the afternoons but today I had fun with my shadow as I managed to be exactly in line with it for quite a way!
> 
> ...


Did I meet the deadline?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

Happiness is a trike in the shade when spring is springing and the hedges are going green


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2015)

Yes ... Anyway do you think I'm likely to make the deadline


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

We have deadlines?! I thought we just posted random pictures about birds when we fancied it?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Today I saw an egret - just for @Spinney.
> 
> View attachment 86493



Bloody hell, that's a biggun! Must be reaching full maturity do you think?


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No it's a juvenile by my reckoning.
> 
> 
> Just for the uninitiated (which means most people who post here ) the juvenile of the species always looks very different from the adult. I learnt that from my fish spotting course that I took when I was learning to dive.



Hmmmm... Are you sure? I'm having dinner with my friend David Attenbrough shortly, I'll show him and see what he thinks.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ask him when he's going to get a new pair of trousers. He's been wearing the same pair of chinos for the last 65 years



He's just seen over my shoulder in a break from chopping onions and says that it's an otter and what bloody nonsense are they showing on nature documentaries these days?!

He gets his trousers from Man at C&A. £15.99 a pair apparently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Yes ... Anyway do you think I'm likely to make the deadline


Aren't you early?


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2015)

Why when did I say .... At this point you could probably say anything and I'd believe you,!

And I need to prepare some notes for tomorrow so I think it's not going to be today.... Was it supposed to be?


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2015)

What's the subject?
I must start to think about getting my entry in soon


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you taking notes on our wonderful masterpieces? That's beyond the call of duty - we are honoured.



I used the computer skillz I employed to find your originals for a look at the notes.

Some of the adjectives about your entries are colourful to say the least.


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you taking notes on our wonderful masterpieces? That's beyond the call of duty - we are honoured.


Hmmm if you think I'm going to submit your photo of a egret tomorrow at work you are very deluded (well I suspect you are anyway whether I did or not  ), - I like to maintain some sense of intelligence .... And I'm probably not doing that good a job even without your help


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Egrets - any fule know that


And Rocky has submitted a particularly good photo of one .....


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Egrets - any fule know that


Ah that's ok then, here's one from yesterday's commute


----------



## AndyRM (22 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> And Rocky has submitted a particularly good photo of one .....



Have you not been reading my recent posts? David has told us it's an otter!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Why when did I say .... At this point you could probably say anything and I'd believe you,!
> 
> And I need to prepare some notes for tomorrow so I think it's not going to be today.... Was it supposed to be?


you chose a time. I saw you.... I will now have to go off and find it you know!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Talk about fussy!! Well it not be before I'm home from work or cooked tea so 7:36 pm (well you asked for a time)



Right - I have found it. Here you go! 7:36pm was the deadline and you replied at 6 something! told you you were early!


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right - I have found it. Here you go! 7:36pm was the deadline and you replied at 6 something! told you you were early!


I thought you meant I was a week out! I'll look tonight ... err maybe .... after pilates! So you have an extension for those last minute photo submissions!


----------



## summerdays (23 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Will that give Potsy enough time to go on another safari and come back with the winning picture?


I would have thought so ... it's amazing how quickly you can book and take a google sponsered safari!


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2015)

Cycling to work this morning in near perfect conditions, made me happy anyway


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Apr 2015)

Lots of people with various physical challenges enjoying the use of adapted bikes and trikes at Warmley on the way home this lunchtime.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

I love dandelions. I just wish I knew who owned the field because I would love to pick them and make some dandelion cordial. I can at least dream my back is OK!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that an elephant I can see in the background?



Very perceptive Rocky! For the benefit of those who have less than perfect vision, I've zoomed in (just to the right of the monument) so that everyone can enjoy your sighting.


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Ok I'm busy ruminating..... This could take some time......lovely photos though!


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Names that have made the short list include: SNSSO, Rocky's Mrs, Katherine, Richshaw Phil, Mark Grant, djb1971 and even Potsy and Rocky 

At this point I'm prepared to accept donations to modify my deliberations....


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Shortlist down to 14 photos now! I'm finding this hard....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Can I bribe you with a trip to a certain café when my back is better... that is for me not to win please?


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I bribe you with a trip to a certain café when my back is better... that is for me not to win please?


Bribe accepted, *one *of your photos removed from the pile (the one of your trike makes me happy that you are cycling again).


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

Ok my honourable mentions go to: Mrs Rocky, Potsy, BigAl and Richshaw Phil




3rd place to Katherine - I love trying to cycle following my shadow!




2nd to this lovely atmospheric shot, nicely cropped too




And a drum roll please for.....

....... Wait I'm going to keep you waiting


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

And just for my enjoyment of the wriggling that will follow, the winner is:





Doesn't that look like a glorious place to cycle, hopefully there is a pub near by!

Well done @User14044 

What is the next comp then??? I'm getting ready to paint my nails in anticipation of including my toes in there somewhere


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Phew  - congratulations @User14044 (I do genuinely mean it)  Where is that first prize badge?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Shaun We need a photo comp badge that we can hand round each competition so that the last winner always has it.... Is it possible? Can the forum do one? It would be a nice addition that could indicate the current judge as the last winner... jJst a thought. I think I have seen something similar on another Xenoforo forum I am a member of.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@summerdays I really _do_ hope you know what you were doing when you made that decision. 
Whatever you were drinking last night, you had better dispose of.  and start on the coffee...


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2015)

Oh God...


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

It can't be that bad .... Can it  ? And we get a rest from his feet shots .... It's his fault for posting a photo that summed up how good this week has felt after escaping winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

I just have visions of a photo comp that has to feature as many different sets of shoes as possible. And given I don't own anything other than hiking shoes, hiking boots, mountaineering boots and wellies, I can't see me even being able to enter the comp.... ahhhhhhhhh runs off to hide in a corner.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Apr 2015)

Oh no whatever will @User14044 come up with. Congratulations also and enjoy your time in the judges chair


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Apr 2015)

My two loves, the bike is on the stand in the background.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Apr 2015)

It's Friday so I am always riding my steel and having a few cheeky ciders. It's a bar on the Gloucester Road in Bristol which has the worst cycle lane I have ever ridden down. I needed the cider @User14044


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok - here's the competition: I'd like photos of your pride and joy (bikes or trikes only). It must be taken outside. In the photo there should also be something a bit left field, a curio, to keep us entertained.
> 
> Closing date is midnight Weds 6th May. I am meeting @vernon for lunch the next day so I may enlist his support in the complex task of judging.


Mmm, not what I was dreading expecting at all, might have to take a few pics of my new bike after I pick it up in the morning, just need to find something to go with it now


----------



## vernon (24 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Mmm, not what I was dreading expecting at all, might have to take a few pics of my new bike after I pick it up in the morning, just need to find something to go with it now



A selfie?


----------



## djb1971 (24 Apr 2015)

Well done Wocky!

I'm now off for a lie down, I'm in utter shock


bet he is too


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok my honourable mentions go to: Mrs Rocky, Potsy, BigAl and Richshaw Phil
> View attachment 86626
> 
> 3rd place to Katherine - I love trying to cycle following my shadow!
> ...




That was a long drum roll!


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> It can't be that bad .... Can it  ? And we get a rest from his feet shots .... It's his fault for posting a photo that summed up how good this week has felt after escaping winter.


He was a runner up last time too!


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2015)

Congratulations @User14044, there are lots of left fields on my routes.

*Edited *for spelling mistakes.


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's Friday so I am always riding my steel and having a few cheeky ciders. It's a bar on the Gloucester Road in Bristol which has the worst cycle lane I have ever ridden down. I needed the cider @User14044


Which is the worst lane .... And I've been known to lock up my bike there but visiting two doors down usually on a Friday! Tart! Fantastic cakes, after visiting one time and having a Tunisian Orange cake there I went home and looked up the recipe and now make that one frequently myself!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2015)

Well done @User14044

Here's my entry, bugger can't seem to upload it, will try again later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2015)

A rusty engine in a field in Leicester. No idea why it is there, but it has been there for donkeys years.

T'other left field item is the field in the left of the photo 













Rusting engine



__ Supersuperleeds
__ 24 Apr 2015


----------



## vernon (24 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A rusty engine in a field in Leicester. No idea why it is there, but it has been there for donkeys years.
> 
> T'other left field item is the field in the left of the photo
> 
> ...



Oooo, a fireless locomotive. They're quite rare!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

I have clearly had too much morphine because this thread is no longer making any sense!


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have clearly had too much morphine because this thread is no longer making any sense!


Wouldn't that be normal?


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 86761


Which one are you?


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2015)

When you said.I'll take you out for a spin.I thought you meant on the bike.
And are you sure these woolly cycling shirts will catch on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> Oooo, a fireless locomotive. They're quite rare!



You're helping with the judging aren't you?


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 86761


They are on the right of the cyclist!! So you are breaking your own rules


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're helping with the judging aren't you?



So, anything involving pies, tools, mechanical engineering, moving parts, maths etc should get points?
*Edit. *And absinthe.


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> So, anything involving pies, tools, mechanical engineering, moving parts, maths etc should get points?


You missed off absinth!


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> You missed off absinth!


Edited.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Which one are you?


He must be the one who took the picture, I've seen rocky and he's a lot older than the handsome young chap on the bike


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> He must be the one who took the picture, I've seen rocky and he's a lot older than the handsome young chap on the bike



He has aged a lot in the last two years.


----------



## vernon (25 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> So, anything involving pies, tools, mechanical engineering, moving parts, maths etc should get points?
> *Edit. *And absinthe.



Might do


----------



## djb1971 (25 Apr 2015)

Speicher said:


> He has aged a lot in the last two years.



thats the CC photo challenge effect on the aging process, he's only 18!


----------



## vernon (25 Apr 2015)

Now that the weather has picked up I'm thinking of upgrading my hydration system on my bike again.


----------



## summerdays (26 Apr 2015)

Can someone remind me who is judging this one .... Rocky seems to have turned over a new leaf and is posting photos outside and not of his foot. Of course it could just be his account has been hijacked?


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2015)

Riding a new bike always brings joy to us cyclist's, I got to try mine out this morning

Whoops, wrong subject, how about this tree trunk and my new pride and joy?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2015)

A slightly belated congratulations @User14044. Only just seen the result


----------



## djb1971 (26 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, sadly it's me this time


----------



## vernon (26 Apr 2015)

I visited my favourite Tardis today on my Flying Gate and I took this picture next Wednesday.


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2015)

One of my left fields...







You wouldn't know that the field is bordered by the M6 and there is a busy duel carriageway behind me. This is actually my turn around point and a good place to watch the seasons.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful - the engraver is just writing your name on the trophy for this round


----------



## djb1971 (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and don't think not submitting an entry precludes you from winning.


I was wondering how that was going to work

not been out over the weekend to take any pics, I was given DIY duties <-- not a sarcastic smilie in any way


----------



## accountantpete (27 Apr 2015)

I wandered lonely as a cloud
That floats on high o'er vales and hills,
When all at once I saw a crowd,
A host, of golden daffodils;
Beside the lake, beneath the trees,
Fluttering and dancing in the breeze.

Continuous as the stars that shine
And twinkle on the milky way,
They stretched in never-ending line
Along the margin of a bay:
Ten thousand saw I at a glance,
Tossing their heads in sprightly dance.

The waves beside them danced; but they
Out-did the sparkling waves in glee:
A poet could not but be gay,
In such a jocund company:
I gazed—and gazed—but little thought
What wealth the show to me had brought:

For oft, when on my couch I lie
In vacant or in pensive mood,
They flash upon that inward eye
Which is the bliss of solitude;
And then my heart with pleasure fills,
And dances with the daffodils.

_Apologies for the Dog Sh*t bin_


----------



## accountantpete (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice one, Pete
> 
> Is that a Shimano group set? I thought you were a Campag man



Just a Shimano chainset which I put on to help my ageing legs as it is rather good


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Apr 2015)

ok... I have tried

the item in the left hand corner was proving difficult, so I had to improvise!


----------



## vernon (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just cycled past @vernon's house
> 
> View attachment 87061



My butler's modest pied-à-terre in Kirby Stephen you mean.


----------



## vernon (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought he was the drinker and you adhered to the temperance ideology



I've yet to drink alcohol this month...

I'm saving myself for Knockengorroch next month.


----------



## busman (27 Apr 2015)

I shall take a pic on my next ride and post it. Be warned tho that it might be a dull photo.


----------



## busman (27 Apr 2015)

We shall see @User14044


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2015)

You've just reminded me I forgot to stop to get my planned photo on the way home! And no it wasn't either and I'll have to try to remember tomorrow though not if it is raining!

Also could have posted our car mechanic's bike - he left that overnight with us, whilst he had our car.... He left it in our garden but we tucked it up in the warm and dry overnight!


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A couple of days in and no pictures of feet or egrets. Things are going well


I still don't know what the subject is


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A couple of days in and no pictures of feet or egrets. Things are going well




I forgot my props on Sunday..., however it's my half day tomorrow...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vbfxsjYnyI

Not so odd as you might think...


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2015)

You Said a bit left but this is a bit of both ...


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2015)

I'm not in that constituency (though I used to be), it made me laugh as first the Conservative one went up then a day later the bigger labour one followed!!!


----------



## busman (29 Apr 2015)

me and Sir Dave


----------



## busman (29 Apr 2015)

I'm the handsome one who isn't wearing a sky cycling jersey


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> You Said a bit left but this is a bit of both ...
> View attachment 87222


I've just noticed that I coordinated the bike very well, the red pannier at the back near the red sign, and the blue bits (headset, pedals, bottle and bit of elastic on the handlebars) near the blue sign.

This was of course completely intentional


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Apr 2015)

I can't remember the subject as I as usual have had too much cider and I don't want to check the Bristol rovers score.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 87258
> View attachment 87259
> View attachment 87260
> View attachment 87261
> ...


Oh yep. Definitely too much cider! Wait till you look at it in the morning!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 87258
> View attachment 87259
> View attachment 87260
> View attachment 87261
> ...



You won!


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Apr 2015)

Sunset over Easton = Bristol rovers ex if Eastville stadium are closer to being back in the football league..... Up the gas


----------



## Scoosh (29 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> View attachment 87232
> me and Sir Dave


Which one is the pride and joy ?


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sunset over Easton = Bristol rovers ex if Eastville stadium are closer to being back in the football league..... Up the gas


Eh?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Eh?



Coherence and drunk football supporters are uneasy bedfellows


----------



## summerdays (29 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Eh?


Actually it does make sense.... Rovers used to play in Eastville by Easton - now Ikea, and tonight they were playing some match that apparently was important against Forest Green Rovers (apparently up a hill somewhere up North), and for some reason I don't know The Gas seems to be the colloquial name for them, their supporters etc, possibly because there were gas holders nearby but you have limited my football knowledge there.

Ok I admit BigAl's statement did make me go and look up the results ... And the won 1 0. 

And they play at the memorial stadium and I used to live nearby, so I can report you tried to avoid hitting the roads as a match ended, and paid attention when they played certain teams .... Swansea being one of them!


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

Many thanks @summerdays for deciphering my drunken ramblings. It wasn't the most fun ride into work this morning....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Actually it does make sense.... Rovers used to play in Eastville by Easton - now Ikea, and tonight they were playing some match that apparently was important against Forest Green Rovers (apparently up a hill somewhere up North), and for some reason I don't know The Gas seems to be the colloquial name for them, their supporters etc, possibly because there were gas holders nearby but you have limited my football knowledge there.
> 
> Ok I admit BigAl's statement did make me go and look up the results ... And the won 1 0.
> 
> And they play at the memorial stadium and I used to live nearby, so I can report you tried to avoid hitting the roads as a match ended, and paid attention when they played certain teams .... Swansea being one of them!


You are beginning to worry me you know


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and I've been a life long Barnet fan, so @BigAl68 may not be too happy with me.



I dislike Dover more as there equalizer is what stopped us being champions. I just hope they can put two more wins together and we come up also. We need it after Bristol city getting promoted this year. 

And we are the Gas as summerdays said as the ground had gas holders near the ground and there was a smell of gas around the stadium hence the name "gasheads"


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> After Saturday's 7:0, they look in great shape to get promotion. I hope they do - and if they do I'll raise a glass of cider with you.



It was a bit touch and go last night but they got the win away from home so hopefully we can put a few more past them on Sunday. I think I have a ticket for Sunday and I would love a trip to Wembley.


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Actually it does make sense.... Rovers used to play in Eastville by Easton - now Ikea, and tonight they were playing some match that apparently was important against Forest Green Rovers (apparently up a hill somewhere up North), and for some reason I don't know The Gas seems to be the colloquial name for them, their supporters etc, possibly because there were gas holders nearby but you have limited my football knowledge there.
> 
> Ok I admit BigAl's statement did make me go and look up the results ... And the won 1 0.
> 
> And they play at the memorial stadium and I used to live nearby, so I can report you tried to avoid hitting the roads as a match ended, and paid attention when they played certain teams .... Swansea being one of them!


Great explanation! Thank you. Hopefully I'll understand anything else that BigAl writes about football and you can translate the rest.


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Great explanation! Thank you. Hopefully I'll understand anything else that BigAl writes about football and you can translate the rest.


That probably sums up my total knowledge of football, but Mr Summerdays listens on the radio and is a mild supporter of both Bristol teams, .... wouldn't go to see them but would listen to the match commentry on the radio in the car. Sometimes he misses a bit due to concentrating on the road and then seems to expect me to have been listening


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2015)

This thread is in danger of going off topic


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2015)

Looking back through the last few posts I haven't even a clue what the photo challenge is about but here's one from this morning anyway. Lol.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking back through the last few posts I haven't even a clue what the photo challenge is about


Neither has anybody else, especially now Rockymountain is in charge


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Who said I was in charge?


Satnav


----------



## Scoosh (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my pride and joy with a bit of colour
> 
> View attachment 87302


I can't see the field to the left because of the trees ...


----------



## Scoosh (30 Apr 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking back through the last few posts I haven't even a clue what the photo challenge is about but here's one from this morning anyway. Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87303


Nice pride and joy, nice left field, nice pic !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....well I must be then. When does my time finish?





User14044mountain said:


> By the way, no entry yet from @rich p or @threebikesmcginty - still six days to go



you can't ask me and then go about answering your own question you know, it is just not fair! I could go off in a sulk...


----------



## djb1971 (30 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Who said I was in charge?



the lunatics  have taken over the asylum

I may submit an entry this weekend, hope it hasn't finished by then!


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Given I can't win, I thought I'd cheat - look what's left field
> 
> View attachment 87429


I don't mind ... If you want to win.... Why don't you


----------



## summerdays (1 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's because Potsy is going to win


Is that whether he enters or not?


----------



## vernon (2 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Given I can't win, I thought I'd cheat - look what's left field
> 
> View attachment 87429



It's got great handlebars.


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

I genuinely couldn't remember what the challenge was, truthfully I couldn't be bothered to trawl back through 20 pages of waffle.

So here's my entry.

It's a homage to @User14044.

over cropped-check
out of focus-check
not level-check
foot in shot-winner


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Almost the perfect composition


You mean it would he could have improved the composition with a little more thought ...... And used the LEFT shoe!


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought it was his left shoe - it's just he wears it on his right foot.


wrong

I actually buy two pairs of shoes and wear both left shoes during the week and both right shoes for special occasions, like CC photos

just to be clear, my socks were on the wrong feet. Thats true, the writing on them was facing inwards


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

No that sounds very wrong to me, have to be the right way out and if there is a logo or something then that usually goes on the outside anything else would be wrong!!


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> No that sounds very wrong to me, have to be the right way out and if there is a logo or something then that usually goes on the outside anything else would be wrong!!



you're very ocd!

besides, my eyes don't function properly until after 9.00am. putting a sock on the right foot is the least of my worries at 5.00am 

when I were a lad a sock was a sock, there wasny any left or right, it were socks on and off dann t'pit. yer were lucky to 'ave socks in them days!


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you're very ocd!


I am a bit .....  But luckily not too extreme!


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> But luckily not too extreme!



no, not too much

bet you line your tyre logos up with the valves too


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I genuinely couldn't remember what the challenge was, truthfully I couldn't be bothered to trawl back through 20 pages of waffle.
> 
> So here's my entry.
> 
> ...


Fify


----------



## busman (2 May 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well that is certainly left-field.


the thread has taken a sideways step!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

My entry...






It's a 22º halo... just in case you were wondering and I even managed to get something other than a finger in the bottom LEFT hand corner!
(Taken whilst siting on my trike hence my excuse for it not being in the shot. )


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My entry...
> 
> View attachment 87504
> 
> ...



is it your hair?

running away as I type!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is it your hair?
> 
> running away as I type!


nah - apparently the bad hair day was on Thursday...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

This and a number of other shots of the full halo, (which is fairly common apparently!) plus a rather unusual shot of the full halo with the strange cloud formation, will be featured tomorrow on the Atoptics website as their next gallery shot of the day. This link won't work until sometime after Sunday... http://www.atoptics.co.uk/1130.htm but they will be featured there for a day or two...


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nah - apparently the bad hair day was on Thursday...



I can't say too much, mine would look like a coconut in the corner of the shot


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> This and a number of other shots of the full halo, (which is fairly common apparently!) plus a rather unusual shot of the full halo with the strange cloud formation, will be featured tomorrow on the Atoptics website as their next gallery shot of the day. This link won't work until sometime after Sunday... http://www.atoptics.co.uk/1130.htm but they will be featured there for a day or two...


its bookmarked


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2015)

Nessie *left *her loch for a *field *trip this week.

She scared off all the egrets!


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

I bet you got some strange looks taking Nessie out for a photo shoot


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I bet you got some strange looks taking Nessie out for a photo shoot



I had to pick my moments!


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

I love the photos though I was slightly disappointed after the first one to discover Nessie wasn't embedded in stone Once I overcame my disappointment then I enjoyed Nessie's journey.


----------



## djb1971 (2 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I love the photos though I was slightly disappointed after the first one to discover Nessie wasn't embedded in stone Once I overcame my disappointment then I enjoyed Nessie's journey.


I bet your ocd was making you want to space the humps out equally along the rock


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I bet your ocd was making you want to space the humps out equally along the rock


No ... I just thought it would be brilliant to come across a rock with a metal Nessie in it .... Might have to steal Katherine's and glue them down


----------



## Puddles (2 May 2015)

What is the current challenge?


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2015)

You kept your book deal quiet @User14044! Congratulations!!


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Oh yep. Definitely too much cider! Wait till you look at it in the morning!


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2015)

busman said:


> View attachment 87481


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I was hoping you could explain it to me Hops, if not I'll have to ask Potsy.


I wouldn't bother


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2015)

The best I can do I'm afraid. I can offer a very picturesque skip left field, and also (very left field) my bike fully laden  
I cycled 64 miles lugging that lot. (I may have gone on strike after that and Mr Hop may have had to get a taxi home for the car the following day and come back to collect me and the bikes )


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

I have no idea what the challenge is these days but I think there's a foot fetish so I offer this pic taken on this morning's ride of Steve Ovett's vandalized statue's foot.
His son is a pro cyclist if that helps. If not, hmmmmm....


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't know why people are asking me what the challenge is......


I'm not asking Rocky, it's largely irrelevant innit?


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> by the way, I liked the subtle blurring of your finger in the top left of your picture. Very artistic, Rich - the sign of a maestro.


Coincidentally, @theclaud also complimented me on my photographic prowess, in the Beer thread, using just as subtle an approach as you


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

By the way, I knew Steve at school and that foot is a bloody good likeness.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

I wasn't thinking of this as an entry when I took it, but I suspect a visitor centre with a turf roof is a bit left-field. (And Craven Arms definitely is in my opinion)


----------



## the_mikey (5 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wasn't thinking of this as an entry when I took it, but I suspect a visitor centre with a turf roof is a bit left-field. (And Craven Arms definitely is in my opinion)
> 
> View attachment 87819



I've passed that building many times and it looked interesting..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 May 2015)

the_mikey said:


> I've passed that building many times and it looked interesting..


One of these days I'll go round the exhibition. I've only ever been in for the cafe so far, which incidentally seems better than last time I went in.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2015)

Ah. If you're after magpies, I took this last weekend whilst sitting on my bike


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2015)

I believe this was the original though there have been some variations over the years:

One for sorrow
Two for joy
Three for a girl
Four for a boy
Five if you fancy a little jive
Six if you want to eat some sticks
Seven to send a kitten to heaven
Eight to tweet a picture of food you just ate
Nine to get entangled in a ball of twine
Ten if you're angry because you lost your pen


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I believe this was the original though there have been some variations over the years:
> 
> One for sorrow
> Two for joy
> ...


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Neither has anybody else, especially now Rockymountain is in charge


He didn't win did he: Say it ain't so.

I've no clue what the challenge is from any of the pictures, so business as usual.


----------



## potsy (5 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> He didn't win did he: Say it ain't so.
> 
> I've no clue what the challenge is from any of the pictures, so business as usual.


I think it was a sympathy vote 

When I set the next challenge there will be a new rule, no subject given except by PM to an 'adjudicator' of my choosing,
The pics will then be judged in the normal way and marks will be given depending on how close they got to the secret subject.

Sounded good when I dreamt it up last night


----------



## potsy (5 May 2015)

Ok I'll use my 'Your RideToday' pic as this challenge's winning entry, there is an interesting pink thing in the background, also some random guy playing tennis (I assume it was Andy Murray)


----------



## potsy (5 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's nice - I've not seen that one before. I think we may have a winner.
> 
> ......now explain to me a bit more about your dream last night.


The one about @Hill Wimp or the one about the challenge?


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2015)

This is what happens when you take your eye off the ball. I'll have to wait for the next one now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2015)

potsy said:


> The one about @Hill Wimp or the one about the challenge?


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2015)

the_mikey said:


> I've passed that building many times and it looked interesting..


It's not great inside! Something that a lot more could be made of.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2015)

potsy said:


> The one about @Hill Wimp or the one about the challenge?


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2015)

Pah. TMN to Wimps.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> (iii) Pictures of your bike with something interesting in the background


since when was it the background?

I thought it was the left hand side?







Darn it, and there was me having done this one for you today!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Or left field or in the foreground - I just wanted to make it simple for the poor chap
> 
> Nice photo
> 
> I love your trike.


On this screen this morning it is proving the reason for needing at flag! I can't see it against the garage door!  and my water bottle is feeling lonely!  bottom left for those who have yet to spot it.


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> One more day left in this round...........time for one last cider-fuelled masterpiece from Bristol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be left field for him if there were no peanuts or cider!


----------



## djb1971 (6 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> BREAKING NEWS.......I'm quite close to picking a winner out of the stunning entries in this round of the competition. Not long to go - just time to submit one more foot or something
> 
> View attachment 88111
> 
> ...




He's older than I imagined


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2015)

It's fields with something in the left of them isn't it?

Here is my entry. A field in Vienna with a pile of old bricks in the corner.


----------



## AndyRM (6 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Very nice but it needs a picture of your bike (your pride and joy). If there was a category for no bike/trike, Rich P would have won by now.



Can you not see it leant up against the building? Just on the left before you get to the trees.


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2015)

I'm just home I may have taken a photo or two today! Give me 5 mins to drink my coffee (I have ritual drink of coffe when I get in the house rather than bothering with tiresome stuff like bike cleaning.)


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2015)

Ok so some photos ....

Boring thing to the left...




Some fancy greedy Egrets .... Disappointed ones too!





Hmm to the left and the right .... Is a little perilous !





Left behind by the wind .... lots of debris





And at home .... Half my magnolia tree has decided to join the wood pile 





And I'm not sure who left the rare four legged egret up there...?


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2015)

And from this morning's ride:





Who left that there?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> And from this morning's ride:
> View attachment 88127
> 
> 
> Who left that there?


Bloomin' heck. You've got big birds round your way.


----------



## BigAl68 (6 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> BREAKING NEWS.......I'm quite close to picking a winner out of the stunning entries in this round of the competition. Not long to go - just time to submit one more foot or something
> 
> View attachment 88111
> 
> ...



That's a lovely shot of me. And no cider fueled shots tonight...


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm just home I may have taken a photo or two today! Give me 5 mins to drink my coffee (I have ritual drink of coffe when I get in the house rather than bothering with tiresome stuff like bike cleaning.)



Me too. Coffee required before I do anything.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me too. Coffee required before I do anything.


just bought these and my OH when I treied them on last night (so I have something for hospital next week because it is always way too hot in the room
http://www.next.co.uk/g9d2084s4#909183g24


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2015)

Wouldn't it be worth having a shorts option? I just can't imagine how you who sleeps with the window open all year could survive hospital temps when I would struggle and I only do 6months of the year with it open.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Wouldn't it be worth having a shorts option? I just can't imagine how you who sleeps with the window open all year could survive hospital temps when I would struggle and I only do 6months of the year with it open.


I get very cold legs and when they get cold the bones, not the joints or middle physically hurt. They always have done, thus no matter what I don't wear shorts, not even cycling and not even or especially not when it gets above 35C and I'm doing my first+100 mile bike ride. So I reckon that if I didn't then... I won't now! Seriously though I only ever do ¾ lengths.


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

I think I will look forward to that more than any other announcements made today!


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Competition now closed. I will deliberate today. The returning officer will make an official announcement tonight




Have fun with Vernon and good luck with your deliberations.


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think I will look forward to that more than any other announcements made today!



 
Not much else happening today is there?


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

Been off the grid a few days, wish I'd seen this thread earlier. Good idea. Looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Not much else happening today is there?



League One Play off Semi finals !


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> League One Play off Semi finals !



Actually, I'm looking forward to school today as I'll be able to get loads done. There aren't any kids in for some reason


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

I realise it's closed, but posting this one anyway...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

@Shaun did we get any further on a winner's ribbon or cup?


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

And also this ... the TPT Conservation Volunteers had been thinning out trees and carved this Eagle into a stump. The following day I led a training ride out to it.


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> And also this ... the TPT Conservation Volunteers had been thinning out trees and carved this Eagle into a stump. The following day I led a training ride out to it.
> 
> View attachment 88166


Wow talented volunteers!


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Wow talented volunteers!



Yes they are ... we help out when we can but I can't claim any credit for that, just saw their post and diverted the ride past it.

https://www.facebook.com/tptconservationvolunteers


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

crickey, is he still deliberating?


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> crickey, is he still deliberating?


Is he in the pub? He'll be picking the least blurred, trying to squint at his sideways tablet, held at arms length.


----------



## djb1971 (7 May 2015)

he'll probably pick one of his own as a winner..

He's gone power crazy since taking control, he's just not the same person .


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2015)

He's praying for divine intervention...







PICK ANDY'S ROCKY, YOU KNOW IT'S THE BEST...


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

One more (yes I know it's closed, don't care) ...

One of my favourite photos, with my PX Kaffenback before I realised it was too small for me ...


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> he'll probably pick one of his own as a winner..
> 
> He's gone power crazy since taking control, he's just not the same person .


Is that a problem if he does ... It saves us from so many of those feet ones!


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Is that a problem if he does ... It saves us from so many of those feet ones!



That's a really good point. 

In his absence I think we should take a collective judging decision.

What does everyone reckon to this one?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 May 2015)

That's the winner


----------



## hopless500 (7 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> One more (yes I know it's closed, don't care) ...
> 
> One of my favourite photos, with my PX Kaffenback before I realised it was too small for me ...
> 
> View attachment 88205


Don't worry about rules and closing dates. No-one else sticks to them


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Don't worry about rules and closing dates. No-one else sticks to them


----------



## RhythMick (7 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That's a really good point.
> 
> In his absence I think we should take a collective judging decision.
> 
> What does everyone reckon to this one?


Excellent


----------



## djb1971 (7 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> It saves us from so many of those feet ones!



after my entry this time 'round, I'm keeping it zipped


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> One more (yes I know it's closed, don't care) ...
> 
> One of my favourite photos, with my PX Kaffenback before I realised it was too small for me ...
> 
> View attachment 88205


you know that not only is it closed, but the photo is also meant to have been taken within the time frame of the competition as well don't you?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's the winner


I have one like that from Serbia!







hummm, think I might have forgotten the bikes...


----------



## AndyRM (7 May 2015)

I've just remembered he was banging on about having a pint and pie supper with @vernon.

Frankly, I view this dereliction of duty an absolute scandal and move that @User14044 be stricken not only from the competition but also the record books.


----------



## djb1971 (7 May 2015)

i thought you were judging it over lunch?


slacker


----------



## GM (7 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The judging panel.
> 
> View attachment 88216



Hope you both had a good day. You didn't happen to go to the 'Euston Tap' by any chance while you were at Euston, it's a beer drinkers paradise.


----------



## TVC (7 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> We spent five hours in the Bree Louise (cider, beer and pie pub) until Mrs R came
> 
> View attachment 88219
> 
> ...


So she got to meet your husband at last.


----------



## hopless500 (7 May 2015)

Well done @potsy. Does the next subject have egrets as part of it?? Or herons?


----------



## TVC (7 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Well done @potsy. Does the next subject have egrets as part of it?? Or herons?


Knowing Potsy it'll be chips.


----------



## djb1971 (7 May 2015)

Congrats @potsy


----------



## potsy (7 May 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Thank you Rocky, always said you was a top bloke with an eye for real quality 

Now to ponder a subject for you all to ignore.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Thank you Rocky, always said you was a top bloke with an eye for real quality
> 
> Now to ponder a subject for you all to ignore.


Please do it quickly. I only have 2 more rides available to me before I'm off my trike for a minimum of 6 weeks! And the first of those is early tomorrow morning!


----------



## summerdays (7 May 2015)

Congratulations .... I bet they didn't even look at the photos .... They just spent the entire time discussing inadequate butlers, food and drink!!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Please do it quickly. I only have 2 more rides available to me before I'm off my trike for a minimum of 6 weeks! And the first of those is early tomorrow morning!


OK, nice and simple, we'll go for Colour.
Your bike, and anything colourful that really brightens the place up 

Let's say Sunday the 24th May as a closing date, that should give everybody a couple of weekends to get some great shots.


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2015)

Congratulations @potsy. 
Good subject.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

Congratulations @potsy


----------



## RhythMick (8 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you know that not only is it closed, but the photo is also meant to have been taken within the time frame of the competition as well don't you?



Oops


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2015)

potsy said:


> OK, nice and simple, we'll go for Colour.
> Your bike, and anything colourful that really brightens the place up
> 
> Let's say Sunday the 24th May as a closing date, that should give everybody a couple of weekends to get some great shots.


thank you . much appreciated!

Oh and congratulations on winning. Now you will know the ordeal it is


----------



## RhythMick (8 May 2015)

First entry then...


----------



## djb1971 (8 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> First entry then...
> 
> View attachment 88248



Nice shot of a ufo !


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Nice shot of an egret !



FTFY.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2015)

Rocky won, then Potsy won, now the Conservatives have won, the world's going to shoot in a rocket ship................colour........right......


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

Well let's get back to ignoring the rules. Been in all morning waiting for a parcel of bike parts. Can't be arsed to fit them so off pootling on the ken bird in my retro cycling kit taking silly pictures. Here is my first and I will be drinking cider today so they may get worse.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

Golden cider. Colour is the theme isn't it?


----------



## hopless500 (8 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Golden cider. Colour is the theme isn't it?
> View attachment 88269


I'm going to come and visit you. That's my kind of cycling


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

Slowly pootling and drinking this afternoon @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (8 May 2015)

No pootling, but (wo)manfully managing the drinking this afternoon @BigAl68.
I have an off and on dodgy foot which has decided to be very much on the last couple of days. So much so that I nearly visited A&E yesterday, and hijacked the doctor this morning during a yearly prescription assessment appointment. He's going to get me sent in for an x-ray in the next few weeks as he wants to get it done before me and Wimps go off cycling round Europe in July, I reckon messing around online with my foot up and a bottle of something is the way to go


----------



## RhythMick (8 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well let's get back to ignoring the rules. Been in all morning waiting for a parcel of bike parts. Can't be arsed to fit them so off pootling on the ken bird in my retro cycling kit taking silly pictures. Here is my first and I will be drinking cider today so they may get worse.
> View attachment 88268



How on earth did you manage that ?!


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2015)

Ok my entries ... Green, Blue and yellow, I'll let you work out which one is which.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No pootling, but (wo)manfully managing the drinking this afternoon @BigAl68.
> I have an off and on dodgy foot which has decided to be very much on the last couple of days. So much so that I nearly visited A&E yesterday, and hijacked the doctor this morning during a yearly prescription assessment appointment. He's going to get me sent in for an x-ray in the next few weeks as he wants to get it done before me and Wimps go off cycling round Europe in July, I reckon messing around online with my foot up and a bottle of something is the way to go



I think the drinking is highly needed then.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 May 2015)

Lots of colours. Green, blue yellow, white and even a red & blue train.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Lots of colours. Green, blue yellow, white and even a red & blue train.
> View attachment 88293



I like how you've hung your bike up to prevent it being stung by the nettles. Very considerate.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I like how you've hung your bike up to prevent it being stung by the nettles. Very considerate.


Isn't there a bike called a "flying gate"? If so it looks as though you have the sibling "flying fence"


----------



## hopless500 (8 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think the drinking is highly needed then.


Always


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

A bit of red, a bit of blue, a bit of yellow and some black and white from today's ride.


----------



## BigAl68 (9 May 2015)

I put the carbon bike on the stand first thing and fitted a new big ring and a sexy GOLD chain. Now having post ride ciders with my mate.


----------



## BigAl68 (9 May 2015)

More colours. My mates lovely 1976 ken Ryall with my 2014 planet x


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> More colours. My mates lovely 1976 ken Ryall with my 2014 planet x
> 
> View attachment 88339



Very grand too!


----------



## BigAl68 (9 May 2015)

And a bit of inner city colour on the way home from Bristol to Bath. To be honest I am still laughing at the two new to cycling no longer golfing nobbers. One on trek emonda and one on a pinarello dogma, full rapha, £300 shoes etc wobbling along on the granny ring on the flat... But anyhow here is my final entry of today.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2015)

I'm starting to regret buying this black & white monitor now


----------



## RhythMick (9 May 2015)

Todays ride was very wet, windy and mostly grey. No photo.


----------



## djb1971 (9 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Todays ride was very wet, windy and mostly grey. No photo.


grey is a colour


----------



## djb1971 (9 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my winning entry




be careful!

you know what happened the last time you said that


----------



## djb1971 (10 May 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (10 May 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (10 May 2015)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2015)

This colour seems to be quite a common one at the moment.  From my century ride yesterday:


----------



## djb1971 (10 May 2015)

had a busy morning

I always like to check the local art scene. One of the local 'artists' has used the drain on the underpass very imaginatively!


----------



## djb1971 (10 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This colour seems to be quite a common one at the moment.  From my century ride yesterday:
> View attachment 88445



I went miles out of my way to get a pic of these today, failed!

I've seem fields full of them when I was at work during the week


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2015)

just a couple of pics from today...

Green being the dominant theme.





This one being taken whilst on my bike.





And this one also being taken whilst on my bike... My OH does hill repeats whilst I plod up a hill slowly! He has yet to manage 3 before I get to the top of anything so I can't be that slow!


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Grey wall colour is my dominant theme - taken at Weston on the Green.
> 
> View attachment 88598



Who are you and what have you done with Rocky?


----------



## hopless500 (11 May 2015)

The most i could photo is the maroon chairs in a&e.


----------



## potsy (11 May 2015)

Couldn't find much colour on my ride today, you'll just have to make do with blue and green (and if you look carefully there is an egret mooning at rocky)


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

The beautiful colours of the countryside


----------



## vernon (11 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The beautiful colours of the countryside
> View attachment 88622



There's just various shades of one colour.....

Have you been taking advice from @User14044?


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

vernon said:


> There's just various shades of one colour.....
> 
> Have you been taking advice from @User14044?



@User14044 is my guru.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may not be the best person to give advice, Vern. I've forgotten what the challenge was.



Was the challenge to remember what the challenge was


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

That's why I follow your lead guru @User14044 

Since the pie and cider with @vernon I am even more a follower of the rocky


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

Here is a bit more colour in line with a rocky picture.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

And some Belgian colour. Full speed ahead


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2015)

I'm now officially on watching mode, so please keep the pictures coming thick and fast. This is the 4th bluebell season in a row I have missed (hint dropped there! I am rather partial to bluebells)


----------



## BigAl68 (11 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm now officially on watching mode, so please keep the pictures coming thick and fast. This is the 4th bluebell season in a row I have missed (hint dropped there! I am rather partial to bluebells)



They have all finished in the woods here. I have some rogue Spanish ones in the garden but a wood they won't make. Sorry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't do bluebells but here's a jar of marmalade - this is about colour, isn't it @potsy
> 
> View attachment 88631







BigAl68 said:


> They have all finished in the woods here. I have some rogue Spanish ones in the garden but a wood they won't make. Sorry


Thank you for trying! Here the native ones are just starting out but now I am grounded again


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

I saw some on my ambles yesterday




Not a wood full though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I saw some on my ambles yesterday
> View attachment 88649
> 
> Not a wood full though.


Thank you


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you


my first pic is of bluebells 

the woodland is usually full of them, but they chopped a few trees down earlier in the year and ruined the display!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> my first pic is of bluebells
> 
> the woodland is usually full of them, but they chopped a few trees down earlier in the year and ruined the display!


I know. It's just I may need a little slack cutting for me today. Scaffolding was installed earlier today!


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know. It's just I may need a little slack cutting for me today. Scaffolding was installed earlier today!


Here you go, same ride, straddling the bike. If you squint a bit, you'll just make them out


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Blimey, Hops, I hope you are OK


Poorly foot 
A day wasted, money wasted on parking, and I still have a poorly foot, with the instructions to take pain killers and keep off it until the fracture heals


----------



## BigAl68 (12 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Poorly foot
> A day wasted, money wasted on parking, and I still have a poorly foot, with the instructions to take pain killers and keep off it until the fracture heals



GWS. .


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

I've discovered that quantities of medicinal lager are the way forward


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Poorly foot
> A day wasted, money wasted on parking, and I still have a poorly foot, with the instructions to take pain killers and keep off it until the fracture heals


 Sorry to hear that. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## djb1971 (12 May 2015)

I think there's more of us on here that are decrepit, rickety and incapacitated than fit and healthy. Me included!

which idiot said cycling is good for you


----------



## Katherine (12 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Poorly foot
> A day wasted, money wasted on parking, and I still have a poorly foot, with the instructions to take pain killers and keep off it until the fracture heals



I'm sure you could find a way to photo your poorly foot in a colourful way.... 

Gws


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm sure you could find a way to photo your poorly foot in a colourful way....
> 
> Gws


I would love to do a Rocky, but tbh it's really not very interesting. It is just a foot 
Maybe I should paint it huh?


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my third entry. I'm sorry there's no bike but the cafe owner wouldn't let me bring it inside. There's plenty of colour.
> 
> View attachment 88700


----------



## djb1971 (12 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my third entry. I'm sorry there's no bike but the cafe owner wouldn't let me bring it inside. There's plenty of colour.
> 
> View attachment 88700


thats either a heart attack breakfast or a really small plate


----------



## BigAl68 (12 May 2015)

For @SatNavSaysStraightOn my neighbours garden which I have been looking after since she went into a nursing homes bluebells through the fence.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel thought you'd like to see his foot
> 
> View attachment 88702


Bloody hell. What has the boy done now????
Have you considered locking him in a padded room, or buying him a padded onesie???


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

He's broken his ankle recently?
:facepalm:


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2015)

He seriously needs one of these. Get him to tuck his hands and feet in and he'll be sorted.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Since meeting with Vernon, I have vowed to eat a healthy diet - the beans and mushrooms are two of my five a day



Is that 5 plates a day  and only 1 sausage on that plate


----------



## BigAl68 (13 May 2015)

The sunrise on the way into work this morning.


----------



## RhythMick (13 May 2015)

Not biking, but on way back from hospital with SWMBO. Lots of bluebells - English, none of yer continental rubbish


----------



## RhythMick (13 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Not biking, but on way back from hospital with SWMBO. Lots of bluebells - English, none of yer continental rubbish



Not much use if the picture doesn't embed ...


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

Bluebells in Stanmer Woods...


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2015)

So... Is the topic bluebells?


----------



## RhythMick (13 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> So... Is the topic bluebells?



Colour - but there was a request for bluebells


----------



## BigAl68 (13 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that an egret on the road side, Al?



A flock of them rocky


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

and taken with the sweet stench of rape in my nostrils....


----------



## potsy (13 May 2015)

Again, couldn't find any colour but I did spot a few different species of egret, and found Rocky's weekend retreat, I did knock on but he must have been out.






Lying down seemed to be the theme today









Oh and a bit of yellow stuff







Mechanical egrets


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Colour - but there was a request for bluebells



A sensible and helpful response on _this _thread?


----------



## RhythMick (13 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> A sensible and helpful response on _this _thread?


Sorry - I'll have myself flogged. Or is that a different thread.


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Sorry - I'll have myself flogged. Or is that a different thread.



Steady on. Just make sure it never happens again.


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> So... Is the topic bluebells?


I was wondering that


----------



## potsy (13 May 2015)

The topic is C O L O U R, come on people let us start taking this competition seriously!!!


----------



## djb1971 (13 May 2015)

I'm liking the jaunty helmet angle





very Frank Spencer


----------



## djb1971 (13 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Similar era
> 
> By the way does the b in djb stand for Betty?



I'll accept Betty

It's usually much, much worse


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2015)

Nice sunny day today and I found the CC bike....


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2015)

Bit later and I took these ones down near Snuff Mills







And the second one was once I was back to my normal ring road path


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel thought you'd like to see his foot
> 
> edit: in the name of decency and good taste, I've removed the photo of Gravel's foot and replaced it with an Xray
> 
> View attachment 88734



The x ray is definitely better viewing!


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2015)

I went to Clifton country Park especially to find more Bluebells for @SatNavSaysStraightOn, the theme is green and blue with snippets of yellow and cream.


















Edit :PS the bike is in the top left corner of the last bluebell picture.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Nice sunny day today and I found the CC bike....
> View attachment 88825



If this ruins everything for you, I'm not sorry, because I can't stop seeing it:

http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.co.uk/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-please-stop.html


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Goose colour
> 
> View attachment 88866


just not bike colour!


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just not bike colour!



I reckon Rocky had chucked the bike into the river in a fit of rage following several punctures* and the egrets were swimming over it.

*Yes, I actually did this once and caught a bastard of a cold after fishing the thing out. Pro-tip - Ouseburn river, November and lycra when you're 3 miles from home do not mix.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Goose colour
> 
> View attachment 88866


The brown water is very colourful I suppose


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

Ok from today and no there wasn't a bike in shot as I'm sheltering with it trying to pluck up the courage to go out the entrance.




So it's a wet, GREY day!


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok from today and no there wasn't a bike in shot as I'm sheltering with it trying to pluck up the courage to go out the entrance.
> View attachment 88877
> 
> So it's a wet, GREY day!


WIMP


----------



## potsy (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok from today and no there wasn't a bike in shot as I'm sheltering with it trying to pluck up the courage to go out the entrance.
> View attachment 88877
> 
> So it's a wet, GREY day!


You do realise some poor fool has to go through all these crappy none qualifying pictures at some stage to find a winner?


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

potsy said:


> You do realise some poor fool has to go through all these crappy none qualifying pictures at some stage to find a winner?



there's one born every minute!


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> WIMP


Oi this wimp was riding in that rain for two plus hours today what with one thing and another! I'm officially very wet!!


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oi this wimp was riding in that rain for two plus hours today what with one thing and another! I'm officially very wet!!


can I change wimp for nutter then?


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

potsy said:


> You do realise some poor fool has to go through all these crappy none qualifying pictures at some stage to find a winner?


Mine doesn't qualify without its bike that should save you having to throw quite as many darts!


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

What rain? None here..... yet!


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> What rain? None here..... yet!


blowing a gale though.

looks like the nice week in March was summer!


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> What rain? None here..... yet!


All day here from about 8 am, And I seemed to pick the two wettest bits to be out in!


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> blowing a gale though.
> 
> looks like the nice week in March was summer!


We had a bit of summer yesterday. I was out on my bike in shorts and T-shirt, I left at 4ish, back for 7.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> We had a bit of summer yesterday. I was out on my bike in shorts and T-shirt, I left at 4ish, back for 7.


Should have entered a photo of your pasty white legs, might have made the top 10


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> All day here from about 8 am, And I seemed to pick the two wettest bits to be out in!


So, it's Bristol not Manchester where it always rains? I'm going to have to water the pots tonight as they're drying out. I'm going to try and do some more weeding and tidying up in the garden when I've finished my coffee catching up with cc. I'll need a jumper though.


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Should have entered a photo of your pasty white legs, might have made the top 10


They're not pasty, they've seen daylight several times recently! Probably not worth a photo though. I must be a real cyclist because you can still see the tan lines from last year - just!


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> So, it's Bristol not Manchester where it always rains? I'm going to have to water the pots tonight as they're drying out. I'm going to try and do some more weeding and tidying up in the garden when I've finished my coffee catching up with cc. I'll need a jumper though.


To be fair we have almost had the same amount today as we had last month.... 12mm today vs 16 mm for April. Really the garden needs it but I wish it would only rain at night time.


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> wish it would only rain at night time.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I've just got my bike and kit ready for a night ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Moderators, can you move this post to Garden Chat please? I'm finding it offensive to us fair-weather cyclists


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I've just got my bike and kit ready for a night ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tough ... I think if it came to an election and you stood for the Rain in the day party and me for the Rain at night party..... I'd win hands down. Not sure I have enough policies for a Queens speech though I'm sure I could come up with some on permitted Egret colours.


----------



## djb1971 (14 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Tough ... I think if it came to an election and you stood for the Rain in the day party and me for the Rain at night party..... I'd win hands down. Not sure I have enough policies for a Queens speech though I'm sure I could come up with some on permitted Egret colours.



You'd make a great politician with that attitude. Can you keep a straight face when lying through your teeth?

I remember another politician stating we're all in it together. Does that mean, you got wet, we're all getting wet


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You'd make a great politician with that attitude. Can you keep a straight face when lying through your teeth?
> 
> I remember another politician stating we're all in it together. Does that mean, you got wet, we're all getting wet


No I will nominate someone else to get wet for me ... You know the phrase ... No point keeping a dog and barking yourself ..... I'm beginning to come around to the idea of being a politician


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> What rain? None here..... yet!


No rain here either! Started off as a really nice sunny day but did cloud over towards 10ish. Been cloudy since but dry.


----------



## djb1971 (15 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> No I will nominate someone else to get wet for me ... You know the phrase ... No point keeping a dog and barking yourself ..... I'm beginning to come around to the idea of being a politician



it didn't rain 

plus the tracks were dry

4 hours of riding in a gale, it was like winter 


people won't vote for you now, you can't even make it rain


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it didn't rain
> 
> plus the tracks were dry
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to rain every night ..... just it shouldn't rain during the day.... please read the election manifesto carefully!!!

Rather you than me though .... that doesn't sound like my idea of pleasure, I must try night riding at some stage but I want balmy evenings and silky air please!


----------



## djb1971 (15 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> but I want balmy evenings and silky air please!



if you could promise that, even I'd vote for you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

A certain @Mo1959 has yet to enter this picture into the competition. It has upped the stakes considerably. Personally I think it is a winner, sorry, the winner if she will enter!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tea.173257/page-134post-3695712


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

now considering moderators edit and copying post over from tea thread  no one will ever know @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> now considering moderators edit and copying post over from tea thread  *no one will ever know @Mo1959*


Story of my life!


----------



## djb1971 (15 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Story of my life!


it's a great pic, pity the old bike in shot spoils it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Story of my life!


It was going to look like you did it and that it was yours... honest!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

My second entry: These are all carved into the trunk.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2015)

I need to consult with my guru @User14044 about all these shenanigans before I start disqualifying people


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A certain @Mo1959 has yet to enter this picture into the competition. It has upped the stakes considerably. Personally I think it is a winner, sorry, the winner if she will enter!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tea.173257/page-134post-3695712



Bike is way to clean, obviously a photoshop jobby


----------



## RWright (15 May 2015)

Mo may be afraid she might win.


----------



## Fubar (15 May 2015)

This is an old pic, just for @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2015)

RWright said:


> Mo may be afraid she might win.


I seem to do it a**e for elbow and take a photo before I even know what the theme is!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2015)

Fubar said:


> This is an old pic, just for @Mo1959
> View attachment 88941


I'm sure that tattie box is still sitting there......no doubt to be filled with flowers shortly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2015)

Fubar said:


> This is an old pic, just for @Mo1959
> View attachment 88941



You calling our Mo a Mutt?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You calling our Mo a Mutt?


Lol.......a lot of people that don't know the area do pronounce it like Mutt Hill.


----------



## Fubar (15 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You calling our Mo a Mutt?



The locals pronounce it "Moothill", in a very posh accent...


----------



## Fubar (15 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure that tattie box is still sitting there......no doubt to be filled with flowers shortly.



Must be about 4 years old that photo, my Btwin was shiny and new (with original crap lights attached) and that was the furthest I'd ever been, about 60 miles.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I trust your judgement implicitly


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and I'm sure you do as well, Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>



As long as he isnt in charge of a map or a gps you should be ok


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3696630, member: 9609"]




[/QUOTE]
Great picture!


----------



## RhythMick (15 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3696630, member: 9609"]



[/QUOTE]
Excellent photo


----------



## Mandragora (16 May 2015)

Is the theme still colour, and are bluebells still the best way to the judge's heart? (Sorry - I've gone back through the thread, but could easily have missed some updates!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

Mandragora said:


> Is the theme still colour, and are bluebells still the best way to the judge's heart? (Sorry - I've gone back through the thread, but could easily have missed some updates!)


yes the theme is still colour and must have your bike in it. Bluebells were my request because I am off my bike again (or trike again) following another op which means I won't get to see any again this year and people were generously taking photos of them for me.


----------



## Scoosh (16 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Doughnuts are the best way to *clog up* the judge's heart


… requiring him to take lots of exercise to mitigate al the doughnut-fat  ...



 Feed him !!


----------



## potsy (16 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Doughnuts are the best way to the judge's heart


Or colourful cake


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2015)

A beautiful coloured set of allen keys given to my son as a leaving present.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @BigAl68 I hope you are having a little celebration
> 
> (Bristol R are back in the Football League )



Just heading out of London back to Bristol on a coach full of very drunk and very happy gas heads.


----------



## summerdays (17 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @BigAl68 I hope you are having a little celebration
> 
> (Bristol R are back in the Football League )


I was waiting for an alcohol fuelled post from him, i only kept an eye on the score ... But was nervous during the penalties.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 May 2015)

How I managed to cycle in to work this morning I don't know.... Massively hungover, raining and windy as..... Did someone mention a fry up?


----------



## BigAl68 (18 May 2015)

Cheers rocky. It was good the two best sides in the division went up and I never want to see Rovers back in the conference. The game was poor, we got lucky as did Grimsby with some of the decisions but the penalties were class. Anyway I need to try and be productive at work today, I should have taken the day off but both of my staff are already on leave.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know this is OT (sorry Potsy) but as a Barnet supporter, I am really pleased that Bristol Rovers were promoted - they deserved it - so I'm pleased you were able to celebrate


It's ok, whilst you lot are blathering on about rubbish it means there won't be as many pictures to wade through later 

Actually I wonder if Satnav could remove all the off topic posts to make it easier to find the pictures? She must have a bit of time on her hands at the minute


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

did you miss my attempt to get more photos into this thread? @Mo1959


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2015)

potsy said:


> It's ok, whilst you lot are blathering on about rubbish it means there won't be as many pictures to wade through later
> 
> Actually I wonder if Satnav could remove all the off topic posts to make it easier to find the pictures? She must have a bit of time on her hands at the minute


If we removed all the irrelevant posts in this thread, it would halve in size .... Anyway you are one of the normal candidates for blethering so it's only right that you are on the receiving end too


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've looked back through all 426 pages and I've yet to come across an irrelevant post


I've yet to see a picture that qualifies 
I might have to award my cake shot as the nearest thing to a winner


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd be happy with that outcome
> 
> By the way, what is the competition this time round and when does it end? Oh, and who is the judge?


Why ... Are you wondering who you should send crisp £5 notes to? If so I'll collect them in a kind way and won't bother interrupting the judge from their strenuous "hunt the photo hidden in the waffle" activity.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't think Potsy would want money, he'd prefer this:
> 
> View attachment 89170


If you got rid of that green stuff you could fit another pie on there


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> But isn't the competition about colour? It's there for aesthetic value not because I like the stuff


Oh I didn't realise that it was actually an entry in the competition, congratulations Rocky, I think we have a winner


----------



## BigAl68 (18 May 2015)

I forgot I took these earlier.


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I forgot I took these earlier.
> View attachment 89180
> 
> 
> View attachment 89181


I've got that last one as a card my family bought me on holiday in Scotland, printed on an old press in Aberfeldy.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 May 2015)

@summerdays yes there was a card in the window saying something similar. The press is over a hundred years old.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2015)

potsy said:


> It's ok, whilst you lot are blathering on about rubbish it means there won't be as many pictures to wade through later
> 
> Actually I wonder if Satnav could remove all the off topic posts to make it easier to find the pictures? She must have a bit of time on her hands at the minute



Just to help, I've made two posts with qualifying pictures in them


----------



## djb1971 (18 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just to help, I've made two posts with qualifying pictures in them


yep, you've won


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

The winner has already been announced, I think the post got lost in between all the waffle


----------



## potsy (18 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I stole that picture. Mrs R took it in the pub last week. We walked there (no bike involved). My only involvement was eating the pie.


Mere technicalities


----------



## BigAl68 (19 May 2015)

The bike is in the foreground.


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

I was sat on the bike. Honest


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I was sat on the bike. Honest
> View attachment 89292



At £18 I think I would stick to drinking cider out of the bottle as well!


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> At £18 I think I would stick to drinking cider out of the bottle as well!



I didn't notice the price. It is in the Peoples Republic of Stokes Croft artists shop. Bristol independent artisan quarter


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I didn't notice the price. It is in the Peoples Republic of Stokes Croft artists shop. Bristol independent artisan quarter


and there is shall stay I think!


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

I may buy it to drink cider from when I have my next garden party @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I may buy it to drink cider from when I have my next garden party @SatNavSaysStraightOn


if you do, please don't do the bring a bottle thing, which unnoticed price tags that high I won't be able to afford to attend!


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

is £18 for the set or one


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is £18 for the set or one


given that the mugs behind have individual price tags, I would hazard a guess at the more obvious of each.


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

you must all be LOADED in Brizzle!

Thats a shimano BB and a couple of gear cables!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you must all be LOADED in Brizzle!
> 
> Thats a shimano BB and a couple of gear cables!!!!


and I bet it doesn't come with a cup of tea either!


----------



## potsy (20 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you must all be LOADED in Brizzle!
> 
> Thats a shimano BB and a couple of gear cables!!!!


That is 32 Holland's potato & meat pies!!!!!


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

potsy said:


> That is 32 Holland's potato & meat pies!!!!!


That's getting your priorities right


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

Well your all a bunch of elitist northerners... Off to waitrose for a bottle of chateau neuf de pap to marinade the Swan in.


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well your all a bunch of elitist northerners... Off to waitrose for a bottle of chateau neuf de pap to marinade the Swan in.




Don't you send 'the staff'*




up north, that's 'the wife'


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

The wife is currently being divorced so I now take the the rolls myself to waitrose


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

Rocky is hoping to find me new staff and I hope to avoid another wife. I did go on my first date in 6 years on Friday however.


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

now the wife has gone you'll be able to afford a brooks, not a rolls saddle





good luck with the dates, just get in early that the bikes come first


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

She wants me to find her a pink bike to go with her pink hair. Works for me if she wants to come for a pedal. And that's how the ken bird got put together over the winter. Lol


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> She wants me to find her a pink bike to go with her pink hair. Works for me if she wants to come for a pedal. And that's how the ken bird got put together over the winter. Lol


I'll expect to see a his 'n' hers cider glass in the pics soon then


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well your all a bunch of elitist northerners... Off to waitrose for a bottle of chateau neuf de pap to marinade the Swan in.


you forgot your cup and saucer for your free coffee/tea


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you forgot your cup and saucer for your free coffee/tea



It's no longer free so I go to the lidl across the river now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's no longer free so I go to the lidl across the river now


I'm told it is still free, but you have to buy the cake to go with it. Else get it from one of the machines when you do your shopping or purchase something else...


----------



## hopless500 (20 May 2015)

Did anybody win??? Wasn't the closing date WEEEEEEKKKKKSSSS ago?????


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Did anybody win??? Wasn't the closing date WEEEEEEKKKKKSSSS ago?????



I thought @potsy won with a cake pic


----------



## BigAl68 (20 May 2015)

It does seem a long time to waffle on without a victim being selected. I think @potsy must have won


----------



## BigAl68 (21 May 2015)

This one has my bike, colour and cider. I was in work at half four this morning and now finished until Tuesday


----------



## djb1971 (21 May 2015)

that isnt cider!

its water, it's not even got any bits floating in it!!


----------



## BigAl68 (21 May 2015)

@djb1971 I don't drink rough when cycling though it is my favourite


----------



## djb1971 (21 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 I don't drink rough when cycling though it is my favourite



It'd make you wobble about a bit too, probably for the best really


----------



## BigAl68 (21 May 2015)

Absolutely. Having a quick 2 pints before the ride home then it's onwards and upwards.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2015)

Is cider the subject of the new challenge?


----------



## BigAl68 (21 May 2015)

If it's cider then I would have to drink beer for a few weeks to ensure it was fair.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't ask me, I couldn't even remember the topic of my challenge.


I thought this was your challenge?


----------



## djb1971 (21 May 2015)

potsy said:


> I thought this was your challenge?


challenge?

I thought it was the 'your pic of the day' thread


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If in doubt give it to @summerdays - she seems to know what she's doing


No I'm not falling for that ....  Go find another mug


----------



## User19783 (22 May 2015)

This one is for @User14044 , 

Welcome to Oxfordshire


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

User19783 said:


> View attachment 89499
> 
> 
> This one is for @User14044 ,
> ...


But the bike is pointing out of Oxfordshire .... Are you leaving for some reason?


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2015)

Are we still on colour... I'm off for a ride tomorrow .-


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Are we still *off* colour... I'm off for a ride tomorrow .-


I mis-read that


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)

Can whoever is current judge confirm the competition is still colour as off riding mountain bikes tomorrow in the forest of Dean. Going to borrow one of my mates posh lynskey bikes so it should be lots of fun and plenty of photo opportunities.... Can't wait to do something I haven't for about 30 years and on technology that is top draw.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Can whoever is current judge confirm the competition is still colour as off riding mountain bikes tomorrow in the forest of Dean. Going to borrow one of my mates posh lynskey bikes so it should be lots of fun and plenty of photo opportunities.... Can't wait to do something I haven't for about 30 years and on technology that is top draw.


@User14044 

For every one of your pictures can you delete one of your off topic posts? 

Ok, yes the topic is still COLOUR so get your cameras out.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)

@potsy no I enjoy posting non topic related posts as it adds to the judges enjoyment. Trust me I had too much fun twice wading through the wonderful waffle.


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @potsy no I enjoy posting non topic related posts as it adds to the judges enjoyment. Trust me I had too much fun twice wading through the wonderful waffle.



Waffle?! I've never been so insulted!!


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)

@AndyRM your posts are nothing but pure prose.


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2015)

potsy said:


> @User14044
> 
> For every one of your pictures can you delete one of your off topic posts?
> 
> Ok, yes the topic is still COLOUR so get your cameras out.




So, do we have a closing date?


----------



## User19783 (22 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> But the bike is pointing out of Oxfordshire .... Are you leaving for some reason?


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @AndyRM your posts are nothing but pure prose.



Apology accepted. 

I have a fancy new phone camera now so I'll hopefully be able to contribute some pictures to accompany my deep knowledge of birds.


----------



## djb1971 (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @potsy no I enjoy posting non topic related posts as it adds to the judges enjoyment. Trust me I had too much fun twice wading through the wonderful waffle.



the trick is to just click a page and pick a winner off that one, otherwise you've got 40 pages to drudge through




don't think I should've give my judging technique away


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> I have a fancy new phone camera now so I'll hopefully be able to contribute some pictures to accompany my deep knowledge of birds.



I see you are still leading me in the BBC quiz having noticed you also get a 7 today.


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I see you are still leading me in the BBC quiz having noticed you also get a 7 today.



I went with my gut on a couple for a change when guessing. Normally I second guess myself.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2015)

Has anybody actually posted a picture in the last week? 
Closing date is end of play on Sunday, but I am working all over the Bank Holiday so it may get extended until Tuesday


----------



## djb1971 (22 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Has anybody actually posted a picture in the last week?
> Closing date is end of play on Sunday, but I am working all over the Bank Holiday so it may get extended until Tuesday



thats a good idea.

my work rota* has been arranged for the weekend

*my wife has plans that don't involve me touching 'those bloody bikes'. Apparently they get more attention than anything else


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)




----------



## summerdays (22 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 89527


You forgot the foot if it is a homage to someone else ..


----------



## BigAl68 (22 May 2015)

That's a better one.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2015)

a general theme of green and yellow


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2015)

fuel for the final 14 hilly miles.... i think i need another pint


----------



## BigAl68 (23 May 2015)

At the top of the forest before throwing myself down. Think we went up 4 times over 3 hours and it does seem you can teach an old dog new tricks. Floating over jumps and scaring myself stupid.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2015)

37/38 miles in total. Knackered. Bloody hills.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2015)

A more colourful contribution..


----------



## RhythMick (23 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Waffle?! I've never been so insulted!!



Really ??


----------



## GM (24 May 2015)

Was the theme colour? not too late I hope.......


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Bloody hills.


----------



## hopless500 (25 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## TVC (25 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


> 37/38 miles in total. Knackered. Bloody hills.


Yes, but they're my hills and I like them.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

A bit of Bristol colour.


----------



## AndyRM (25 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 89784
> 
> View attachment 89785
> 
> ...



Your bike is a thing of beauty. Pictures ain't bad either.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

Delayed my return to Bath to see my beloved Bristol Rovers come past. Up the gas.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Your bike is a thing of beauty. Pictures ain't bad either.



Blue and white is a lovely colour combo. Lots of love for the bike waiting for the rovers to just come past. See previous post. Time for cider as I have done 63 miles so that's a metric century for the day and time to get drunk and take the train home later.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

Last one as I have drinking to do as I believe that is a law on a bank holiday.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

I hope not! But I think there are far more deserving victims


----------



## hopless500 (25 May 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, but they're my hills and I like them.


They belong to you? 

It is beautiful, but a barsteward to cycle.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

So when will this end? I need a new subject, possibly alcohol and bikes? Come on @User14044 get your wig on and start judging


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I make sure that every photo I take is out of focus and crooked


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 't aint me. It's @potsy
> 
> I'm making sure that every photo I take from hereon in is out of focus and crooked so I can never win again.



See its been going on so long I don't even know who the judge is. It's turned me to drink....


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

A winner of the highest quality now where is @potsy when you actually need him? Still pedaling his SS with his new hipster mates I would guess


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> We could vote to make @potsy the winner of his own competition and then he'd have to do it all again



I second that proposal and think if we get 10 likes to this post by midnight then it's official. That seems fair and democratic


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

Ten seemed to be about the number of usual suspects who compete to lose this competition


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

Up to 2 votes plus me = three


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

What if @potsy catches on BEFORE midnight?


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

Hmmmm mutter mutter mutter .... Do you think I'd get my wrists slapped if he had a 24 hour thread ban tempting ......


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

He will be drinking single estate coffee whilst growing a beard whilst discussing fixie culture somewhere no doubt.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

We are up to four. @summerdays you haven't liked the post are you abstaining?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @Katherine, @hopless500 @SatNavSaysStraightOn @rich p @Hill Wimp @phil_hg_uk @Rickshaw Phil ------now is your chance to stitch up Potsy - can you like BigAl's post above



I would have if you had mentioned me, but since you didn't.......

Sod it, if I don't vote he might pick me as the next victim. Liked


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy has sent me a selfie - he doesn't look very happy
> 
> View attachment 89952



That would be because he has misplaced his bike


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I would have if you had mentioned me, but since you didn't.......
> 
> Sod it, if I don't vote he might pick me as the next victim. Liked



Blame my campaign manager. I am just the ideas man


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> We are up to four. @summerdays you haven't liked the post are you abstaining?


Sorry slight oversight, I liked the following one thinking it was the vote... Have I done it correctly now?


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy has sent me a selfie - he doesn't look very happy
> 
> View attachment 89952


That's not quite how I imagine him... He's got more hair than I expected!


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .......perhaps we were a bit premature


Ops.... You've got enough time to submit another winning photo Rocky


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

Then we should give him 24 hours or he just defaults to judge again


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy has sent me a selfie - he doesn't look very happy
> 
> View attachment 89952


he'll let make you win now for that!


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

potsy said:


> I am home!!
> As soon as @summerdays gets rid of all the off topic posts I will have a good look at the remaining 3 qualifying entries and pick my victim winner


Which off topic post am I meant to get rid of...? All the ones with photos in? Or the one immediately above?

Ops my finger slipped...


----------



## potsy (26 May 2015)

Right, where's satnav?


----------



## potsy (26 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ops.... You've got enough time to submit another winning photo Rocky


He might not need to


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

So when does the winner get announced in this game them.

Think i'm going to join in this time look out Potsy


----------



## potsy (26 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So when does the winner get announced in this game them.
> 
> Think i'm going to join in this time look out Potsy


I have to sift through 20 pages of rocky's ramblings now to find any photos, you may still have time to get an entry in


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll need to be a detective to work out this competition


I like flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

potsy said:


> I have to sift through 20 pages of rocky's ramblings now to find any photos, you may still have time to get an entry in



Nah i will wait for the next challenge, the competition is too stiff this time round


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> the competition is too stiff this time round



As in rigor mortis


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> As I understand the rules, @Hill Wimp could win without submitting an entry
> 
> Just a suggestion


I think that makes perfect sense and @potsy can go back to grooming his beard


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

Sounds good to me, when you are ready to hand over the mantle @potsy just let me know


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Sorry slight oversight, I liked the following one thinking it was the vote... Have I done it correctly now?


I've just 'liked' everything to make sure we're covered


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll need to be a detective to work out this competition


It'll not help


----------



## potsy (26 May 2015)

Well there have been many entries, some of them were even within the rules.

Summerday's blue van shot was an early contender







as was BigAl's urban grafitti






Superleeds came close with this excellent shot





There were other good ones from rickshaw phil and Katherine to name but a few..


But my winner is .....

@BigAl68 with this extremely colourful pic, commiserations Al, over to you


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2015)

Congrats @BigAl68


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

Good choice Potsy, now move over and wax your beard


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2015)

Congrats @BigAl68.
Thank goodness


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

Well done @BigAl68 and is the next challenge involving alcohol? How much do I need to consume?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

May as well hand the trophy to @hopless500 now if thats the case


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 May 2015)

Congrats @BigAl68 
I'm hoping to be back on my trike come the weekend, though my consultant did day give it 3-4 weeks... Won't be able to stay stray far from home though sadly, not at first anyhow...


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

Bugger I knew I shouldn't try and take decent photos and stick to my cider pictures. Thanks @potsy for another go in the judges seat. 

OK the next challenge is going to be decided in the morning as I need to be up at 3.30am and as I have had a cider I don't want to rush to a decision.


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> May as well hand the trophy to @hopless500 now if thats the case


----------



## BigAl68 (26 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


>



I like not being the only drunk here. Hic


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2015)

Just been watching Unsprung (spring watch) and they had on a bicycling birder, and they were showing photos taken by viewers whilst out on their bikes.... Didn't spot any of our birds such as the various rare egrets we have identified...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @Katherine, @hopless500 @SatNavSaysStraightOn @rich p @Hill Wimp @phil_hg_uk @Rickshaw Phil ------now is your chance to stitch up Potsy - can you like BigAl's post above



Sorry did I miss something I was out on my bike, just dont tell anyone


----------



## Katherine (26 May 2015)

Congratulations @BigAl68. Looking forward to your challenge.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 May 2015)

So I have had a good think and as you all know I am partial to a drop of cider so I am going down this route and the subject is going to be public houses. Photos need to include your bike and a pub it's that simple. Closing date will be midnight 17th June so I can decide on a winner before going to eroica on the Friday. Feet, birds, food and any other off subject posts are also expected. Happy snapping one and all and now you have an excuse to visit the pub, not that a few of you need an excuse.


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Just been watching Unsprung (spring watch) and they had on a bicycling birder, and they were showing photos taken by viewers whilst out on their bikes.... Didn't spot any of our birds such as the various rare egrets we have identified...


Our friend Chris Mills is the one they were talking about on there... he did the original unbeaten birding/cycling thing. He worked with Mr Hop for years and then they started a business together. Then he went off and started up Norfolk Birding which he's doing really well with


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So I have had a good think and as you all know I am partial to a drop of cider so I am going down this route and the subject is going to be public houses. Photos need to include your bike and a pub it's that simple. Closing date will be midnight 17th June so I can decide on a winner before going to eroica on the Friday. Feet, birds, food and any other off subject posts are also expected. Happy snapping one and all and now you have an excuse to visit the pub, not that a few of you need an excuse.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So I have had a good think and as you all know I am partial to a drop of cider so I am going down this route and the subject is going to be public houses. Photos need to include your bike and a pub it's that simple. Closing date will be midnight 17th July so I can decide on a winner before going to eroica on the Friday. Feet, birds, food and any other off subject posts are also expected. Happy snapping one and all and now you have an excuse to visit the pub, not that a few of you need an excuse.


Crap. Guess at lest I don't have to drink anything at one. Other than a very occasional whisky or taste of my husband's dark ales, I don't drink or even look for pubs! But I think I know one or two that I may be fit enough to cycle to by the 17th! July you said? Good. That will work just fine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


 now why did i think you wouldn't like this challenge ?


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> now why did i think you wouldn't like this challenge ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

I can feel a long ride coming on this weekend. 

It may only be short in distance but it will be long in research


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Crap. Guess at lest I don't have to drink anything at one. Other than a very occasional whisky or taste of my husband's dark ales, I don't drink or even look for pubs! But I think I know one or two that I may be fit enough to cycle to by the 17th! July you said? Good. That will work just fine.


You only need to photograph them, not sample something from each one .... We'll leave that to @BigAl68 hic


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> You only need to photograph them, not sample something from each one .... We'll leave that to @BigAl68 hic


 dont we get extra point for enthusiasim if we do though ?


----------



## Scoosh (27 May 2015)

Presumably the photos are permitted/ intended/ required to be a bit … err … blurred - as in vision, wobbly camera-holding, unsteady gait etc ?


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

We're staying at our friends' pub in sunny Suffolk but I don't have my bike with me but I am going to try and borrow one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> We're staying at our friends' pub in sunny Suffolk but I don't have my bike with me but I am going to try and borrow one.



Is that allowed ?


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that allowed ?


We'll soon find out....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

Heavens i have just counted 12 pubs in my head that are on my fav 12 mile jaunt.

It will have to be halves otherwise blurred photos will be the least of my problems

and the dilemma will be which one to have lunch in


----------



## potsy (27 May 2015)

I fear this current challenge could be the messiest yet 

Thankfully it is one I cannot take part in being an almost teetotaller


----------



## BigAl68 (27 May 2015)

You can sample the drinks at any of the pubs, you may want to and I would certainly encourage it but always remember to cycle responsibly. Or you can always push the bike home. @SatNavSaysStraightOn you can also be allowed cafes due to the medication and mobility issues.


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

potsy said:


> I fear this current challenge could be the messiest yet
> 
> Thankfully it is one I cannot take part in being an almost teetotaller


from what everyone posts about you........................

they do a nice glitterberry J20



well, when I say everyone................. @User14044


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> from what everyone posts about you........................
> 
> they do a nice glitterberry J20


I think we had that one for a Christmas party and the general consensus was that it wasn't the best....


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think we had that one for a Christmas party and the general consensus was that it wasn't the best....




yes but its sparkly

I can't think of anything a hipster would drink


----------



## potsy (27 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yes but its sparkly
> 
> I can't think of anything a hipster would drink



On the rare occasions I do drink it tends to be a popular apple based liquid, preferably poured over ice.
I quite fancy trying this next time I have one, but considering I still have 2 bottles left from the 8 I bought as Christmas it could be a while away yet


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think we have a winner


Nòòooooooo

This is one im looking forward to taking part in


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Well, we borrowed bikes and ride from Walberswick to Dunwich and back. We found The Ship at Dunwich and The Anchor is our friends' pub back in Walberswick. After the last 2 evenings of drinking and another tonight I just had water today!!


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Feet on the beach!


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

thats the best feet photo yet


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> thats the best feet photo yet



Brave statement...


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Brave statement...


fire away

it's @BigAl68 thats got to sift through them all


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

So do the feet and the bike have to be in seperate photos or in the same one.

Following your rules is going to be tough


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> rules



you'll soon learn that there aren't any


----------



## potsy (27 May 2015)

djb1971 said:


> fire away
> 
> it's @BigAl68 thats got to sift through them all


My tip is just before you go back 20 pages to find the start of the current challenge, put rocky and hops on ignore then the number of posts halves


----------



## BigAl68 (27 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So do the feet and the bike have to be in seperate photos or in the same one.
> 
> Following your rules is going to be tough



Rules? What are you on about....


----------



## BigAl68 (27 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 90027



I am never going to the pubs you frequent


----------



## djb1971 (27 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 90027


thats the second best foot picture ever, ever


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2015)

Bummer i could have just done a can of M&S gin and tonic, pink toes and a borrowed brompton from a fellow commuter as my first attempt but i have drunk the gin and all the brompton riders have decamped the train.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn you can also be allowed cafes due to the medication and mobility issues.


Thank you, much appreciated. 

As a tip, make a folder on your machine and download each qualifying picture you like saving it as the members name followed by a number. When the time comes, all you then have to do is delete until you only have 1. It's name will tell you the winner...

Or you could wade through 50 pages of waffle!


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> As a tip, make a folder on your machine and download each qualifying picture you like saving it as the members name *Rocky's name* followed by a number. When the time comes, all you then have to do is delete until you only have 1. It's name will tell you the winner...
> 
> Or you could wade through 50 pages of waffle!


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2015)

potsy said:


> My tip is just before you go back 20 pages to find the start of the current challenge, put rocky and hops on ignore then the number of posts halves


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


Whoops 

Oh and another tip as a judge, make sure to check how many people you have on ignore whilst it's running or you might miss some entries


----------



## BigAl68 (28 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Whoops
> 
> Oh and another tip as a judge, make sure to check how many people you have on ignore whilst it's running or you might miss some entries



I have never ignored anyone on CC. I must be mad


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did someone say something?



What ....... looks around


----------



## BigAl68 (28 May 2015)

OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up



 

Sorry to hear that fella, good innings though! I reckon you deserve a few ciders to help ease the pain, I'm about to start cooking so I'll join you.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up


Ohhh   
so sorry. My first ever cat made 21 (just) which was also a good length of time, but it still is horrible whatever age


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up


Shame that Al 
I too have a 20 yr old cat and am dreading the day I have to do the same


----------



## djb1971 (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up


chin up old chap

you can raise a glass of cider for him tomorrow


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you seen this one of Potsy as a boy?
> 
> View attachment 90135


And one of Rocky as a youngster


----------



## djb1971 (28 May 2015)

he still dresses like that, plusfours on his pashley


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can I enter this photo into the competition?
> 
> It's Vernon in a pub looking at a pie
> 
> View attachment 90138



Actually he is looking at his phone

Though who's to say that he isn't looking at a picture of a pie on said phone


----------



## djb1971 (28 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Vernon in a pub looking at a pie



Look at the big grin the pie has given him


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up


Very sorry to hear that. It's always a tough decision to have to make.


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK people cheer me up with any silly on or off topic photos please. I had to have my 20 year old cat who retired to my mums house 8 years ago put to sleep today. He spent his last day sleeping in the sunshine but I need cheering up



Sorry to hear that.


 to......please insert his name here.
to you.

We had some lovely cold cider at lunchtime. On our way home now. I took a photo of some specimum popies in the pub garden. 


And for something really random, how about the loo roll holder in the ladies!!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 May 2015)

Thank you all for the sympathy and the stupidity which I needed. Having a cider and possibly a few whiskeys in a bit. Not looking forward to telling my daughter on Saturday but maybe it's a time to get up the cat rescue and let her pick a new cat. He had a great life and I hope someone does the same to me if I am suffering. So I want to see lots of qualifying pictures over the weekend, but I doubt it will happen. X


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 May 2015)

Sorry to hear your news Al
brings back sad memories for me however after 5yrs of no pets i succumbed last September at the RSPCA and have never looked back.

i am now totally owned by a 2yr old furball 

Of course you could always adopt Potsy.


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Thank you all for the sympathy and the stupidity which I needed. Having a cider and possibly a few whiskeys in a bit. Not looking forward to telling my daughter on Saturday but maybe it's a time to get up the cat rescue and let her pick a new cat. He had a great life and I hope someone does the same to me if I am suffering. So I want to see lots of *qualifying* pictures over the weekend, but I doubt it will happen. X


Im sorry to hear about your cat and I raise a glass to him




And we can try our best to submit some photos over the weekend!


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

Looks like the new bike stuff delivery came just in time today


----------



## djb1971 (29 May 2015)

thought I'd nip out for a pint


hmmm, closed down




bugger, derelict!
yes that is the moon




it didnt even have a roof!!




I'll have to have a swig of my *Ribena *sorry, sports hydration drink instead


----------



## BigAl68 (29 May 2015)

If you have the weather we have in Somerset it's not good for a ride to the pub. It's not good to even ride to the shops. I have fitted a new cassette to the carbon bike plus new gear cables. Polished the seat post on the steel bike and now off on the, i hate to say it, the bus into Bristol. Have a great Friday and thanks for cheering me up yesterday. Feeling more like my old happy self today.


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2015)

@BigAl68 

Tis rather wet here today. I thought I would check the tyre pressures so that I am ready to go out if it brightens up later.


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2015)

In case you were wondering, yes, I do sometimes wear a helmet.


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2015)

Back home now and enjoying a hot drink after all that exercise.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2015)

Ok so the day of challenge started early.

The village pub first and then one in the town.









Now just resting with a coffee and sausage sandwich before the bit of shopping.

I thought it was appropriate to use an all purpose bike rather than the roadie.

Who knows what i may find en route


----------



## BigAl68 (30 May 2015)

The Llandoger trow, the pub that was the inspiration for treasure island & Robinson crusoe


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2015)

Oh I like Kingfishers!! Seen so rarely for me!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 90257
> 
> A (pint of) Kingfisher seen on my walk in north London this morning


One of the nicer bits of wildlife in London.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok so the day of challenge started early.
> 
> The village pub first and then one in the town.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Hill wimp, you're in Deal. The ship has a great beer garden for a summers day.

I'm in Dover and enjoy a ride towards Deal/Sandwich as its all downhill apart from the getting out of Dover bit Gggrrrr...


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey Hill wimp, you're in Deal. The ship has a great beer garden for a summers day.
> 
> I'm in Dover and enjoy a ride towards Deal/Sandwich as its all downhill apart from the getting out of Dover bit Gggrrrr...


I am and it does.

If you know Deal you know that it has a pub every few hundred yards and with Sandwich being so close and the wee villages inbetween it can take a while to get round them all, especially if @hopless500 is visiting 

Talking of routes out of Dover to Deal. Hop and i will be doing it on the return from a months touring in July. Can i get through Upper Street at the top of Castle Hill through to Kingsdown?

I havent told Hop about the hideous journey home from the port yet


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am and it does.
> 
> If you know Deal you know that it has a pub every few hundred yards and with Sandwich being so close and the wee villages inbetween it can take a while to get round them all, especially if @hopless500 is visiting
> 
> ...


 
You can indeed go that way. Up Castle hill and then onto Upper Road, once you come to the end in St Margaret's turn left and the a couple of hundred yards down the road turn right at the Red Lion pub,(Kinsdown Rd.)

It is asphalt surface but can be a little rough in places especially as you get to Kingsdown going past the golf course down to the shooting range on the coast. Downhill all the way too....

There is a cheat to get up the hill on that route. As you come out of the docks at the roundabout immediatly outside go to the right to Athol Terrace (you will see a phone box just off the roundabout to the right). Go up there and turn right and there is a footpath that will take you under the cliffs and the Jubilee way and up to the hairpin bend by the entrance to the Eastern Heights cliff car park, (on Upper rd.). you will only be able to push your bikes up but you will save a lot of effort and time as opposed to riding up Castle Hill. I do this quite often as its the easiest way out of Dover.

Regarding Deal and it's pubs, I always remember a stat that it had more pubs than any other similar sized area in the country..


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> You can indeed go that way. Up Castle hill and then onto Upper Road, once you come to the end in St Margaret's turn left and the a couple of hundred yards down the road turn right at the Red Lion pub,(Kinsdown Rd.)
> 
> It is asphalt surface but can be a little rough in places especially as you get to Kingsdown going past the golf course down to the shooting range on the coast. Downhill all the way too....
> 
> ...


Excellent thank you i need to find that and try that out in the next couple of weeks so i know it for when we return.

Let me know if you ever come this way on a weekend and perhaps we can meet for a drink or if @hopless500 is in town a few


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Excellent thank you i need to find that and try that out in the next couple of weeks so i know it for when we return.
> 
> Let me know if you ever come this way on a weekend and perhaps we can meet for a drink or if @hopless500 is in town a few


 

You can't fail to find the footpath and it'll save you a good 15-20 mins. Enjoy the tour, I expect we'll get a write up afterwards....


----------



## hopless500 (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am and it does.
> 
> If you know Deal you know that it has a pub every few hundred yards and with Sandwich being so close and the wee villages inbetween it can take a while to get round them all, especially if @hopless500 is visiting
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Excellent thank you i need to find that and try that out in the next couple of weeks so i know it for when we return.
> 
> Let me know if you ever come this way on a weekend and perhaps we can meet for a drink or if @hopless500 is in town a few


----------



## hopless500 (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry to hear your news Al
> brings back sad memories for me however after 5yrs of no pets i succumbed last September at the RSPCA and have never looked back.
> 
> i am now totally owned by a 2yr old furball
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2015)

You could have gone for the jackpot and said it was a heron.

None of us would be the wiser.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't forget we have an expert ornithologist amongst our ranks........ @potsy wouldn't be fuled.


Arhh yes Potsy.


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't forget we have an expert ornithologist amongst our ranks........ @potsy wouldn't be fuled.


It is one of my many talents


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jun 2015)

Pubs


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2015)

Where's the beer ?


----------



## Katherine (5 Jun 2015)

Can you please remind me when the closing date is. It's a bit tricky scroll with my left hand.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Can you please remind me when the closing date is. It's a bit tricky scroll with my left hand.



When has stuff like deadlines ever mattered?


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where's the beer ?


Next to me was a cider and some pork scratchings.


Katherine said:


> Can you please remind me when the closing date is. It's a bit tricky scroll with my left hand.



Midnight 16th June.



AndyRM said:


> When has stuff like deadlines ever mattered?



Absolutely


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

Ok here we go. All taken during a glorious ride into town, along to Sandwich and home. It was a strain i can tell you 





Rising Sun - Kingsdown



Zetland Arms on the beach - Kingsdown




For double points The Port Arms and The Kings Head - Deal



Sustenance, it's exhausting work 



Blue Pigeons Worth





The Crispin - Worth, well actually the pub is to the right of the picture but this view was better

and finally The Crown at Finglesham









The End


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jun 2015)

The photos are good but choice of Corona beer lowered the standard.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok here we go. All taken during a glorious ride into town, along to Sandwich and home. It was a strain i can tell you
> 
> View attachment 90884
> 
> ...


A pub crawl without me


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> A pub crawl without me



Somebody had to do it


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Somebody had to do it


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


You have an open invitation to drink the town dry !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

Here's my entry.

The Red Lion in Great Bowden









It was closed when I got there which was fortunate as I had another 70 miles to do on the ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

Walk ????????

Is this allowed, i may have to consider an appeal should this win .


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> The Red Lion in Great Bowden
> 
> ...


That's a good one SL


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Walk ????????
> 
> Is this allowed, i may have to consider an appeal should this win .


There'll be no need of an appeal 

More chance of Hop's going teetotall than rocky winning, again


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

This challenge came at the wrong time, it should have started on July 2nd when Hop and i arrive in Holland for our pub crawl cycle tour through Europe. 

You may still get some late entries then


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> There'll be no need of an appeal
> 
> More chance of Hop's going teetotall than rocky winning, again


----------



## Katherine (6 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Pubs
> View attachment 90812
> 
> View attachment 90813



A pub that lets you take your bike inside - wow!
You know some good places .


----------



## Katherine (6 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Midnight 16th June.



Should be back on the bike by then. I'm hoping for next week.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

taken the Wisp  out for a wheel stretch.
I get one of these as a reward


or 2 or 3 ..


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jun 2015)

I cannot believe that you have only managed one shot of a pub.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

And a very poor pic of my lovely bike


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jun 2015)

Yeah, shape up this is a photo challenge after all


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I cannot believe that you have only managed one shot of a pub.


No time for pics. I needed beer


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And a very poor pic of my lovely bike


I think we have a winner


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah, shape up this is a photo challenge after all


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> I think we have a winner


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I cannot believe that you have only managed one shot of a pub.



she couldn't stand up to find anymore


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> On my walk today
> 
> View attachment 90915



I've resisted all of the cock jokes


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> The Red Lion in Great Bowden



That's a lovely bit of signwriting, I like that


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> she couldn't stand up to find anymore


Ah hem


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ah hem


do you mean

hic cup


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I've resisted all of the cock jokes


I reckon we were all thinking it


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> do you mean
> 
> hic cup


*sideways look*
*scowl*
Hmmm. Yes


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2015)

Heron in St James Park landan town


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2015)

I was going to say here is a picture of a carrier bag in the polluted St James Park but the picture was bombed by this heron.


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2015)

Is that even a real egret?
Looks like a plastic one you carry around with you for photo opportunities


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2015)

Prove it little legs


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jun 2015)

@Speicher is very friendly today


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jun 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Speicher is very friendly today


What a cutie.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Speicher is very friendly today



Are you suggesting that some days I am not friendly?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jun 2015)

Speicher said:


> Are you suggesting that some days I am not friendly?



I know when not to say anything


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I know when not to say anything



So that is you in your Avatar, and you are not saying anything. 
Too shocked by the size of @potsy's plate of chips?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jun 2015)

Speicher said:


> So that is you in your Avatar, and you are not saying anything.
> Too shocked by the size of @potsy's plate of chips?



I'm sure I don't know what you mean


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2015)

Being lazy here..... Can someone remind me of the rulez of the competition please, assuming there are any


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2015)

I thought I would contribute a photo or two to this competition. So here we go. oh and I'm not back on my trike yet either...


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jun 2015)

Rules ???


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2015)

And do I have to give my address for where my prize is sent?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2015)

Are we still on the pub challenge or have we moved on to something else?


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought I would contribute a photo or two to this competition. So here we go. oh and I'm not back on my trike yet either...
> 
> View attachment 91350
> View attachment 91351


I like the shadows in the first one particularly


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are we still on the pub challenge or have we moved on to something else?


pub challenge, but given I am off my bike and happen to be TT, I was excused the pub side of life and given I am still off the bike as well (4 weeks since my spine was fused) I have excused myself from the bike component of the challenge as well...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2015)

there was always this one as well..

My first elderflower of the year.... been out for a few days now, but I have been waiting for it to flower fully before I took a photo of it... but then there was this spot of sunshine on it today and I gave up and took a picture of it.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2015)

Some pubs on The Bridgewater Canal.

This Lees pub looks like it would be worth a return visit ( I forgot to take any money today!)
The sign on the wall says Boaters welcome, I hope they would extend their welcome to cyclists and pedestrians too.






The Waterside looked busy today. I was here with some friends recently( non-cyclists).
The water has an orange tinge from the iron that leeks out from the underground canal network in Worsley.






The Boathouse at Astley.
I have enjoyed a delicious pint of Landlord here.
I normally cycle up and over the bridge but stopped at the top for the photo.


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> This Lees pub looks like it would be worth a return visit ( I forgot to take any money today!)
> The sign on the wall says Boaters welcome, I hope they would extend their welcome to cyclists and pedestrians too.


Ooh is that the one near Sale?
If it is I've cycled there and had a Sunday lunch sat outside looking over the canal


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> Ooh is that the one near Sale?
> If it is I've cycled there and had a Sunday lunch sat outside looking over the canal



Yes, I'd not riden that far on the canal before.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jun 2015)

@Katherine if you keep taking lovely shots you are in danger of winning again.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Katherine if you keep taking lovely shots you are in danger of winning again.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jun 2015)

and now I want to leave work and cycle along the kennet and avon canal to a number of lovely pubs and its only just gone 7am. I have been in the office since 5am but even so


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Yes, I'd not riden that far on the canal before.



I went as far as Broadheath, where the path narrowed, then turned round and cycled all the way to Astley. The path after Worsley hasn't been upgraded yet and is only just passable because of the mud. It's mostly dry but very rutted.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> and now I want to leave work and cycle along the kennet and avon canal to a number of lovely pubs and its only just gone 7am. I have been in the office since 5am but even so


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am and it does.
> 
> If you know Deal you know that it has a pub every few hundred yards and with Sandwich being so close and the wee villages inbetween it can take a while to get round them all, especially if @hopless500 is visiting
> 
> ...




I was born in Deal..i really must go back and visit..


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> I went as far as Broadheath, where the path narrowed, then turned round and cycled all the way to Astley. The path after Worsley hasn't been upgraded yet and is only just passable because of the mud. It's mostly dry but very rutted.


Ive only done the bit between the TPT and Brodheath (come off at Halfords)


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> I was born in Deal..i really must go back and visit..


Born and bred, couldnt wait to leave 28 years ago.Moved back last year and i love it. The town is fantastic.Best thing i have done in years.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Some pubs on The Bridgewater Canal.
> 
> This Lees pub looks like it would be worth a return visit ( I forgot to take any money today!)
> The sign on the wall says Boaters welcome, I hope they would extend their welcome to cyclists and pedestrians too.
> ...


So want to be there now.

Lucky you to be out on this glorious day.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2015)

I would have stopped for cider and peanuts to honour the judge.. if I'd remembered to take any money... 
mmmm, a good reason to go back...


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> The photos are good but choice of Corona beer lowered the standard.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
i dissagree, a refreshing beverage during a ride in the sun...


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok here we go. All taken during a glorious ride into town, along to Sandwich and home. It was a strain i can tell you
> 
> View attachment 90884
> 
> ...


 

had a beer in all but the Crispin. my brother did some casual bar work in the Pigeon in worth many years ago.....we grew up in Eastry....folks are still there. We will have cycled a lot of the same lanes over the years...

did you find the footpath to the top of te cliffs in Dover?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> had a beer in all but the Crispin. my brother did some casual bar work in the Pigeon in worth many years ago.....we grew up in Eastry....folks are still there. We will have cycled a lot of the same lanes over the years...
> 
> did you find the footpath to the top of te cliffs in Dover?


We certainly will have done. This last year since returning home i have been revisiting all the places i cycled in my younger days. Trouble is i don't remember the hills being this tough. I live in Sholden now so i have some great lanes on the doorstop.

I have got as far as finding either end of the route to Deal on streetview and driving the middle bit. My tourer is currently in Norfolk with my road bike saddle on waiting to go off on tour in 3 weeks. My tourer saddle is not very comfortable and i would never get up those hills on my hybrid its too heavy. Poor excuses i know but i will certainly try it when i come back through Dover from my tour at the end of July.

I would eventually like to be able to cycle along the coast, onto the marsh and through to Rye so this gives me the Dover link.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We certainly will have done. This last year since returning home i have been revisiting all the places i cycled in my younger days. Trouble is i don't remember the hills being this tough. I live in Sholden now so i have some great lanes on the doorstop.
> 
> I have got as far as finding either end of the route to Deal on streetview and driving the middle bit. My tourer is currently in Norfolk with my road bike saddle on waiting to go off on tour in 3 weeks. My tourer saddle is not very comfortable and i would never get up those hills on my hybrid its too heavy. Poor excuses i know but i will certainly try it when i come back through Dover from my tour at the end of July.
> 
> I would eventually like to be able to cycle along the coast, onto the marsh and through to Rye so this gives me the Dover link.


 
the ride to Rye is great , you can do a lot of it right on the seafront. it's a ride i've done a few times, the only trouble is that you are cycling against the prevailing wind so it helps to get a still day. The drop into Folkestone is fun from the top at Capel...very fast,,,
Here are a few pics from the castle at Rye You may just see a bottle of Old Speckled Hen in the bottle cage...


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jun 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> i dissagree, a refreshing beverage during a ride in the sun...



I went on a visit to the Corona bottling plant once and I've not touched the stuff since...


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jun 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 91623
> View attachment 91624


My first thought, "Never seen a side car on a push bike before!"


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> My first thought, "Never seen a side car on a push bike before!"


 
balls to that.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> the ride to Rye is great , you can do a lot of it right on the seafront. it's a ride i've done a few times, the only trouble is that you are cycling against the prevailing wind so it helps to get a still day. The drop into Folkestone is fun from the top at Capel...very fast,,,
> Here are a few pics from the castle at Rye You may just see a bottle of Old Speckled Hen in the bottle cage...
> View attachment 91621
> View attachment 91622
> ...


You could win the challenge with that post

The down into Folkestone sounds good but it just may be the train home unless you know a shortcut for that hill as well on the return leg.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My mother in law lives in Folkestone - any phrase which contains the words 'Folkestone' and 'good' needs to have the words 'for nothing' added


It is a bypassable place i will admit.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You could win the challenge with that post
> 
> The down into Folkestone sounds good but it just may be the train home unless you know a shortcut for that hill as well on the return leg.


 
hey! @Hill Wimp c'm 'ere. don't tell the others but if i'm going on a long ride I'll always make sure there's a train station at the destination...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Outrageous i would never consider using my season ticket on HS1 in that way.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My mother in law lives in Folkestone - any phrase which contains the words 'Folkestone' and 'good' needs to have the words 'for nothing' added


There's always the car ferry...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> There's always the car ferry...


and Eurotunnel


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2015)

Both of which can whisk you far away from Folkestone.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2015)

look carefully and my bike is there,so is the beer and the pub.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 91745
> 
> look carefully and my bike is there,so is the beer and the pub.


And your finger/thumb.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> And your finger/thumb.



You hope!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You hope!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 91745
> 
> look carefully and my bike is there,so is the beer and the pub.


Is this challenge going to get picky now miss eats, shoots and leaves is back ?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is this challenge going to get picky now miss eats, shoots and leaves is back ?


Depends if anyone tells me what the challenge is and when it ends. I assume it's something to do with pubs?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2015)

You have to swap cake for beer.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Depends if anyone tells me what the challenge is and when it ends. I assume it's something to do with pubs?



Yes, pubs and your bike . Set by @BigAl68. Finishes midnight 16th June.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have to swap cake for beer.





Katherine said:


> Yes, pubs and your bike . Set by @BigAl68. Finishes midnight 16th June.


Thank you, Katherine. A sensible answer at last. You're not from round here, are you?


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Thank you, Katherine. A sensible answer at last. You're not from round here, are you?




Not originally! 
I like it here though, it's fun and I enjoy the banter.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

It's not banter. They talk like that IRL.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's not banter. They talk like that IRL.



Glad to hear it


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's not banter. They talk like that IRL.


 fibber


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> fibber


You do the EEK eyes very well, too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2015)

@coffeejo you need to introduce Katherine to the real star of the show and it's not your orbea


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo you need to introduce Katherine to the real star of the show and it's not your orbea



???


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo you need to introduce Katherine to the real star of the show and it's not your orbea





Katherine said:


> ???


I think she means The Idiot Dog.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I think she means The Idiot Dog.
> 
> View attachment 91783



Hi Idiot Dog, 
What's your real name? 
Tickles to you.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Hi Idiot Dog,
> What's your real name?
> Tickles to you.


She's called Snipe but answers to many names including Idiot and Fatty. But never Come Here, Stop That, or Drop It.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2015)

Prinz Maximillian, (Idiot Dog U.S.) sends his regards. Good watchdog, good companion, sharp as a bag of hair. (on the surface) Max has also been known to be able to open latches on a crate, and create subterfuges by which other dogs are blamed for his behavior. He is considered to be a Harrier.
Pick of the shelter, IMHO.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I think she means The Idiot Dog.
> 
> View attachment 91783


No pub, no bike, however are you expecting to win with such a rubbish entry?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> No pub, no bike, however are you expecting to win with such a rubbish entry?


Thought the dog might be more of a convincing entry than herons or @User14044's footsies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2015)

Snipe has certainly got some competition now with Prinz.


Gravity Aided said:


> Prinz Maximillian, (Idiot Dog U.S.) sends his regards. Good watchdog, good companion, sharp as a bag of hair. (on the surface) Max has also been known to be able to open latches on a crate, and create subterfuges by which other dogs are blamed for his behavior. He is considered to be a Harrier.
> Pick of the shelter, IMHO.


He is lovely looking GA and sounds good fun too.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2015)

I might as well put my entry in then


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2015)

Mine has a foot, an idiot, and a labrador


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> Mine has a foot, an idiot, and a labrador


----------



## Mandragora (13 Jun 2015)

A well earned beer at one of the best spots on the whole planet - Lit et Mixe, Aquitaine; miles of cycle tracks & miles of beaches within ten minutes from this spot. I only got back two weeks ago and I'm already counting the days till August 

Sorry it's only a small beer. (That other glass looks as if it's full of water, but in reality it's pure ice-cold gin). Sorry there's a cycle helmet. After that gin, though I need all the protection I can muster.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jun 2015)

@coffeejo your back! hello and welcome back....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> No pub, no bike, however are you expecting to win with such a rubbish entry?



Maybe "The Idiot Dog" is the name of the pub, I'll give you the bike though.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 91745
> 
> look carefully and my bike is there,so is the beer and the pub.


And your thumb


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2015)

Flippin' 'eck. Another TMN in only a couple of minutes


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Flippin' 'eck. Another TMN in only a couple of minutes


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I think she means The Idiot Dog.
> 
> View attachment 91783


Snipe


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't see what's wrong with the odd foot photo.
> 
> View attachment 91822


Yes, your feet are odd.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't see what's wrong with the odd foot photo.
> 
> View attachment 91822


Are those Romeo Boots? I haven't seen them since my father passed.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


 Bike, beer ?


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Jun 2015)

Inside... opens at 11:30!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

I am just glad it is actually a pub for a change. I know judging is going to fairly easy later in the week.


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am just glad it is actually a pub for a change. I know judging is going to fairly easy later in the week.


Exactly, there aren't many of us that have taken this one seriously


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

@potsy that suits me just fine.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bike, beer ?



yeah like anyone takes any notice of the rules around here


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am just glad it is actually a pub for a change. I know judging is going to fairly easy later in the week.


judged in one by any chance?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> judged in one by any chance?



No as I do need to look at the pictures on the laptop and not on the phone to give it a fair crack.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No as I do need to look at the pictures on the laptop and not on the phone to give it a fair crack.


take the laptop with you, what's the problem?


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No as I do need to look at the pictures on the laptop and not on the phone to give it a fair crack.


Yes make sure you meticulously study all of Rocky's entries before discarding them won't you?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> Yes make sure you meticulously study all of Rocky's entries before discarding them won't you?



He does occasionally post something that qualifies. And he was a foot model for Clarkes back in the day


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> He does occasionally post something that qualifies.



If you like him that much, let him win


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> If you like him that much, let him win



He may yet. I think I may get drunk and randomly select anyone yet.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> He may yet. I think I may get drunk and randomly select anyone yet.


Just off to delete my entries


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> He may yet. I think I may get drunk and randomly select anyone yet.


That's better odds than he usually gets


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Just off to delete my entries



I have been saving them as entered. Blame @SatNavSaysStraightOn for suggesting that.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have been saving them as entered. Blame @SatNavSaysStraightOn for suggesting that.



@?%$


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

That lovely abandoned pub is a wonderful pic @djb1971


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That lovely abandoned pub is a wonderful pic @djb1971


yes but not as good as the pics by @Katherine 





phew!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

@Katherine was always going to be in with a good chance with her love of booze and bikes


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Katherine *was* always going to be in with a good chance with her love of booze and bikes


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jun 2015)

The problem with making me judge is anything can and probably will happen.


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Katherine was always going to be in with a good chance with her love of booze and bikes


You have all realised that @Katherine is the alter ego of Rocky haven't you?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> You have all realised that @Katherine is the alter ego of Rocky haven't you?



Never seen in the same room together !!!!


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Never seen in the same room together !!!!


That might be the restraining order though


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I do need protection, that's true


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jun 2015)

So I have looked at 16 pages and there are only *8 entries* that contained a bike and a pub. The reason that is not 9 is a certain @djb1971 deleted his entry of the abandoned pub at night and I would award him the pleasure of judging as a punishment but I saved the picture at home and I am in the office.

So thanks to;
@Supersuperleeds
@Hill Wimp
@Katherine
@hopless500
@Mandragora

I have to say there have been two ladies showing the *gentlemen * blokes here how to enjoy a nice ride whilst enjoying a few beverages and they are @Hill Wimp and @Katherine. Special mention to @User14044 for actually not being too off subject for most of the time and actually having a picture of a pub even if he was on foot!

My two favorites are the Kings Head by @Hill Wimp






And the Waterside Inn by @Katherine





And I would be happy to award the winners prize to either entry but after looking at them again this morning I think the Kings Head is the winner so CONGRATULATIONS to @Hill Wimp and I think I need to move as the pubs and the coast look amazing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

Congrats @Hill Wimp 
I think I am about to qualify as being back out on my trike today... so come on, what is the new competition? I am ready and waiting!





(ish)


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2015)

Well done hilly. And I think I know when the deadline will be unless she's going to be judging under the influence on tour.


----------



## Katherine (17 Jun 2015)

Good competition, @BigAl68. 

Congratulations @Hill Wimp, looking forward to the next theme.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

Oh my goodness why thank you

Ok this is going to be an easy one so i expect multiple entries that i can judge whilst on the 8hr ferry ride to Holland on 2nd July. So lets say cut off midnight 1st July for the theme of 

" What cycling in the summer means to me "

No lame excuses for lack of entries and take the theme as WIDE as you like


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh my goodness why thank you
> 
> Ok this is going to be an easy one so i expect multiple entries that i can judge whilst on the 8hr ferry ride to Holland on 2nd July. So lets say cut off midnight 1st July for the theme of
> 
> ...



Great theme. I have dozens of ideas already and to be honest I would get the judging sorted whilst the ferry pulls out and then get in the bar for the rest of the journey


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

erm possibly a plan


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jun 2015)

congrats @Hill Wimp 

remind me again, what's this summer you speak of


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

One to start you off and no early withdrawals @djb1971 971


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 92178


With those woolly socks on im guessing you are in Yorkshire


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 92177
> 
> 
> One to start you off and no early withdrawals @djb1971 971



I will be island hopping in NW Scotland for most of this challenge, expect lots of mist, cloud and rain


----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 92178



You've got three feet


----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...and your butler has only got one arm, life's just not fair



Some innovative donor transplant surgery springs to mind......


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Great theme. I have dozens of ideas already and to be honest I would get the judging sorted whilst the ferry pulls out and then get in the bar for the rest of the journey


I can assure you we will be in a bar


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2015)

Well done HW! Nice pics


----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)




----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)




----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)




----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2015)

Congratulations katherine, unlucky hill wimp 

I suppose I will have to try my best to get at least one ride in before the closing date this time


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are not from Norfolk, then
> 
> (Sorry, Hops )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

Well done @Hill Wimp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So I have looked at 16 pages and there are only *8 entries* that contained a bike and a pub. The reason that is not 9 is a certain @djb1971 deleted his entry of the abandoned pub at night and I would award him the pleasure of judging as a punishment but I saved the picture at home and I am in the office.
> 
> So thanks to;
> @Supersuperleeds
> ...



I get a mention in the judges deliberations and don't get lumbered with picking the next subject and the judging - perfect.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I get a mention in the judges deliberations and don't get lumbered with picking the next subject and the judging - perfect.


Note to self @Supersuperleeds will be the next winner

@hopless500 can you remind me on the ferry who is going to win ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

Just because you students are on holiday does not mean you can't take this seriously Rocky.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R in a room of mirrors at Fountains Abbey
> 
> View attachment 92200



I must have forgotten to alert the border guards you where coming and you slipped in unnoticed


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R in a room of mirrors at Fountains Abbey
> 
> View attachment 92200


They look like pelvises stacked on top of one another.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...a winning entry, I think you'll agree


Careful what you wish for 

@potsy your lack of effort is looking good for a high score.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Note to self @Supersuperleeds will be the next winner
> 
> @hopless500 can you remind me on the ferry who is going to win ?


If you catch me before a drink, yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Note to self @Supersuperleeds will be the next winner
> 
> @hopless500 can you remind me on the ferry who is going to win ?



I think I'm safe if @hopless500 is your reminder, she will be three sheets to the wind by then


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

Try not to get excited.







It's my train home.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Try not to get excited.
> 
> View attachment 92232
> 
> ...


I'm a touch confused. How does this remind you of summer please?


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2015)

Who else thinks this will be the longest and silliest challenge ever.?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

Well it reminds me of Autumn,Winter,Spring *and *Summer because i commute for 3hrs daily on it.

No it's purely random, bit like Rockys pelvis columns


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2015)

This... is cycling in the summer... a nice cold beer to refuel after a long ride


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

14 days little legs, no excuses


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This... is cycling in the summer... a nice cold beer to refuel after a long ride


Thats more like it !


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jun 2015)

This is my commute. 





Followed by a cider in the garden.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats more like it !




yeah, going 'round the garden in circles is great fun 

is this the A.A thread?


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yeah, going 'round the garden in circles is great fun
> 
> is this the A.A thread?



You could post a picture but may then delete it. Here is something a bit stronger that will be coming to eroica with me or may get opened today after the nonsense at work today.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You could post a picture but may then delete it



I didn't delete it, it was pretend, it worked 

you were probably too tipsy to look back that far anyway


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jun 2015)

I was at the hand cleaner this morning as I had run out of listerine


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jun 2015)

meths is my secret tipple, I say it's for the stove


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jun 2015)

It's morning like these that make the winter grind seem a distant memory. Short sleeves at 5am is the standard dress code at the moment and long may it continue.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's morning like these that make the winter grind seem a distant memory. Short sleeves at 5am is the standard dress code at the moment and long may it continue.
> View attachment 92326


Nice one Al, i know just what you mean.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one Al, i know just what you mean.





Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one Al, i know just what you mean.





Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one Al, i know just what you mean.





Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one Al, i know just what you mean.


All those boozy photos have obviously gone straight to her head.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

I seem to be suffering the DPs rather than the DTs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

As i can't take part in the competition here is a view from a bridge in St James Park on my commute this morning.


----------



## vernon (18 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nasty conditions, the DPs



I've got a cream for the DPs that I can let @Hill Wimp have.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2015)

Rocky still hasn't grasped the difference between taking the photos oneself and entering photos of oneself.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2015)

I was with married friends in their car a couple of weeks ago and there was a mild (!!) bit of tension between them. We stopped somewhere and when he got out, she half-seriously wondered why they were still married. A while later, we stopped for fuel and while he was filling up, she pointed to one of the offers advertised above the fuel pump for a selfie stick for "only" £6.99 or something. We took the piss out of them and then he suddenly tapped on the window, pointed to the advert and mouth "why, why, why?". We laughed and I pointed out that this is probably why they were still married, despite everything.


----------



## vernon (18 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Cycling in summer means.....being taken for a walk by Mrs R....to me (blimey, I have a hard life )
> 
> View attachment 92330



You should have sent your butler, is it Fabian or Wooster that's currently in your employ?, out for a walk on your behalf.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jun 2015)

she could've bought it and hit him with it. Maybe worth the £.6.99


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I might have been using a very long selfie-stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIth your foot?

Where is that .... looks lovely!


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Jun 2015)

A buttercup farm.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> A buttercup farm.


I was looking at the building in the background ... vaguely reminded me of the Peak District so I was wondering if it was a correct guess .... plus it looks a nice place for a walk..... they've even put down slabs to walk on by the looks?


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a field on the outskirts of Hawes, in Wensleydale.
> 
> (I think the path is there because the farmer doesn't want people like me wandering all over his hay field )


An area I don't know at all ... but it looks a lovely place to explore!


----------



## User19783 (18 Jun 2015)

This is summer to me,
Whilst out on a jolly today, I came to this lovely field in Oxfordshire.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

User19783 said:


> This is summer to me,
> Whilst out on a jolly today, I came this lovely field in Oxfordshire.
> View attachment 92358
> View attachment 92359


Nice one, the blue flowers go nicely with the blue on your bike.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one, the blue flowers go nicely with the blue on your bike.


@potsy should be able to find plenty of muddy fields / tracks to match his bikes...


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> @potsy should be able to find plenty of muddy fields / tracks to match his bikes...


If of course he manages to post one. I may just give him the winners cup because he didn't post.

Buck up @potsy


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jun 2015)

This is summer today. Riding no hands for miles along beautifully smooth new tarmac on the way home followed by polishing the shiny bits on my steel ready to go to eroica tomorrow. Life is sweet


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> @potsy should be able to find plenty of muddy fields / tracks all over his bikes...



FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 92397
> View attachment 92396
> This is summer today. Riding no hands for miles along beautifully smooth new tarmac on the way home followed by polishing the shiny bits on my steel ready to go to eroica tomorrow. Life is sweet
> View attachment 92396


Show off, wish i could ride with no hands.

Isn't eroica where you have to dress Vintage too ?


----------



## AndyRM (18 Jun 2015)

User19783 said:


> This is summer to me,
> Whilst out on a jolly today, I came to this lovely field in Oxfordshire.
> View attachment 92358
> View attachment 92359



A flock of blue egrets! Your day has been blessed!


----------



## Mandragora (19 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So thanks to;
> @Supersuperleeds
> @Hill Wimp
> @Katherine
> ...



_psst... I'm female too - though you're probably right, I'm no lady._


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jun 2015)

Mandragora said:


> _psst... I'm female too - though you're probably right, I'm no lady._



Sincere apologies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

come on team

Where are these photos ?

The weekend is coming up, the weather is supposed to be good so i expect to be bombarded with glorious technicolour by Monday.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jun 2015)

Well I hope everyone is having a better Friday than me? Broke a tooth on Wednesday and woke up with a swollen face. I am off to Bakewell in a few hours so contacted NHS direct and now have had the tooth removed. I look like someone has given me a right hook and may have to take it easy on the cycling front for a day or so. I am sure there will be plenty of photo opportunities at Eroica though so the bottle of jamesons will be my medicine for the next day or so.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I hope everyone is having a better Friday than me? Broke a tooth on Wednesday and woke up with a swollen face. I am off to Bakewell in a few hours so contacted NHS direct and now have had the tooth removed. I look like someone has given me a right hook and may have to take it easy on the cycling front for a day or so. I am sure there will be plenty of photo opportunities at Eroica though so the bottle of jamesons will be my medicine for the next day or so.


Hope you have a fantastic time. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> come on team
> 
> Where are these photos ?
> 
> The weekend is coming up, the weather is supposed to be good so i expect to be bombarded with glorious technicolour by Monday.


I'll be concentrating on getting ready for the Great Manchester Cycle next weekend.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jun 2015)

@Hill Wimp 

chill out, you'll be glad it started off slow once the drivel starts off


I'm working all weekend 

but next week I'm off to Scotland


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2015)

I am estimating an August comeback on thethe bike, you will just have to award the prize to Rocky in my absence


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...... you can't look any worse than me on a good day Al.
> 
> I hope it all settles down and you have a great ride



Anaesthetic has worn off, sat in the pub waiting for our driver to arrive with the van and off we go. Pain free and my swollen face is going down.


----------



## Mandragora (19 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sincere apologies.


 No worries - I keep my profile info to a minimum, so you'd have no way of knowing


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

Cycling in the summer means...













Wheat field



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



19 June 2015

















The Quantock Hills



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



19 June 2015

















Hills!



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



If you squint, you can see the church tower in the top right of the photo. That's where the road...

















On the Levels



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



Near Langport

19 June 2015


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cycling in the summer means...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent photos Jo


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Excellent photos Jo


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I wouldn't go that far.


Nor me


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

They give a taste of Summer something which is lacking in some parts of Manchester


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They give a taste of Summer something which is lacking in some parts of Manchester


Just relaxing in the back garden after my 12 hour shift.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> Just relaxing in the back garden after my 12 hour shift.


Hobbit legs


----------



## Mandragora (19 Jun 2015)

I'm more worried about how the water got to be that murky yellow-ish colour


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2015)

He could have won if the picture included him trying to find the hole in an inner tube in the hot tub.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2015)

Mandragora said:


> I'm more worried about how the water got to be that murky yellow-ish colour


You don't want to know


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jun 2015)

I'm just thankful the photo is cropped just above the knees


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, I think that's @potsy's nude body double in that pool. The legs look too long to be the real him



Its frodo you can tell by the feet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2015)

This is the real photo of @potsy in a paddling pool:


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Jun 2015)

Must be the day for swimming


----------



## Speicher (20 Jun 2015)

I prefer a shower.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2015)

Not CAKE! but fresh strawberries.



__ coffeejo
__ 20 Jun 2015



20 June 2015


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

Taunton Deane



__ coffeejo
__ 21 Jun 2015



21 June 2015


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice photos, Jo - you've certainly raised the bar here. I've been getting slightly bored with @potsy's egrets.


Egrets: he's had a few.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2015)

At least i have a few to Judge, i was beginning to worry it would have to go to Potsy in the hot tub.

Hopefully @BigAl68 will also provide some competition from the vintage ride and i have to say i am totally disgusted with @hopless500 and her lack of attention to this challenge.

The standard of photos that those that have taken the challenge on is high i have to admit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2015)

Do go on Rocky


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2015)

One of son number 1 dressed as a Christmas Elf does not count in July !!


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> One of son number 1 dressed as a Christmas Elf does not count in July !!


It's June......


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Having read @coffeejo's write-up of her ride today, here's another one
> 
> View attachment 92901


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's Gravel, the elf and No 1 has the beard
> 
> 
> I do feel we need to be accurate........but apart from that, have I met the criteria?


Thank you we certainly do need to be accurate as i need to know who may be either chopping me or stitching me up in A&E.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Having read @coffeejo's write-up of her ride today, here's another one
> 
> View attachment 92901


 Remind me NEVER to draft Jo


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Remind me NEVER to draft Jo


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> At least i have a few to Judge, i was beginning to worry it would have to go to Potsy in the hot tub.
> 
> Hopefully @BigAl68 will also provide some competition from the vintage ride and i have to say i am totally disgusted with @hopless500 and her lack of attention to this challenge.
> 
> The standard of photos that those that have taken the challenge on is high i have to admit.


Been busy being hungover


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Remind me NEVER to draft Jo


Nor me


----------



## potsy (21 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Nor me


As if either of you two would be fast enough to get near her (especially when she needs a wee and we are still 2 miles away from the loo)


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2015)

Summer cycling is colorful.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> As if either of you two would be fast enough to get near her (especially when she needs a wee and we are still 2 miles away from the loo)


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2015)

Jo is wee powered.

Aren't there bushes in Yorkshire ?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Jo is wee powered.
> 
> Aren't there bushes in Yorkshire ?




And possibly. But we were in Lancashire. And it was March. And do I really need to explain why women sometimes need the privacy and comfort of indoor plumbing? I really do take my hat off to all female athletes. I genuinely don't know how they do it.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I love reading this thread over coffee and muesli


You and your XY chromosomes can go and laugh in the corner.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's my birthday coming up and Gravel has rather kindly bought me an inflatable Zimmer frame. What a nice boy.
> 
> View attachment 92943


You still not finished your muesli?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You still not finished your muesli?



Thats muesli .......... oh I thought that was gravel .........


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> At least i have a few to Judge, i was beginning to worry it would have to go to Potsy in the hot tub.
> 
> Hopefully @BigAl68 will also provide some competition from the vintage ride and i have to say i am totally disgusted with @hopless500 and her lack of attention to this challenge.
> 
> The standard of photos that those that have taken the challenge on is high i have to admit.



I have just returned from the most uneven place in Britain and will get some photos posted tonight or tomorrow as lots are on my mates camera. My legs hurt, my liver hurts, my face hurts from smiling too much and I need to sit in the bath for a few hours.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have just returned from the most uneven place in Britain and will get some photos posted tonight or tomorrow as lots are on my mates camera. My legs hurt, my liver hurts, my face hurts from smiling too much and I need to sit in the bath for a few hours.




man up you old tart

it was all self inflicted and it was better than work


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2015)

Glad you have a good time Al . Looking forward to seeing some vintage bikes.

Be a bit better than Xmas elves


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> man up you old tart
> 
> it was all self inflicted and it was better than work



Considering I had a tooth pulled at 11am on Friday as I had a massive abcess I am allowed to feel shattered. I will be back in the bike at 4.45am in the morning though


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Considering I had a tooth pulled at 11am on Friday as I had a massive abcess I am allowed to feel shattered. I will be back in the bike at 4.45am in the morning though


so it was an abscess that hurt your liver, or was that something for medicinal purposes


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think he meant absinthe but the spell checker changed it.




the funniest part of this story.................

trying to get sympathy from us


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

I never expect sympathy from you lot.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

Summer is cycling with lots of other cycling fanatics in the wonderful if stupidly hilly peak District


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

Summer is riding with four beautiful Gios bikes and finding out one of the riders is Marco Gios son of Aldo


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jun 2015)

Summer is riding your bike hard and descending like a fool until you melt your tub tape. I will be gluing them next year.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's nothing.....someone I know has got a dodgy knee and plans to cycle across the whole of Europe and stop at every single bar she sees. Now that's being a man.


Ahem. I have a dodgy foot. 
And back for that matter 
Sorry. Scrap those. Substitute 'body'


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I never expect sympathy from you lot.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I hear Harwich is nice at this time of year


I shall be going further than bloomin' Harwich


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2015)

This made me smile today.... "Catch a falling leaf", the leaf stayed tucked in for about half a mile!


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> This made me smile today.... "Catch a falling leaf", the leaf stayed tucked in for about half a mile!
> View attachment 93005


bonus points for trainers and denim


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2015)

I think summerdays has been hanging around with rocky too much


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> bonus points for trainers and denim


I didn't have far to cycle so 3/4 length jeans just suited the weather today, wet first thing and then sunny but not too hot in the afternoon. Taken whilst cycling hence the funny angle trying to get the leaf visible. (Those trainers are my fav but worn out, and I've bought a replacement pair but the stitching gave me a blister last week so back to these complete with oil stain).


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> I think summerdays has been hanging around with rocky too much


At least my foot was cycling


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great pictures, thanks for posting  @BigAl68
> 
> Although not quite as good as my elf one



Should I start look forward to more elfies from you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2015)

Great photos people.

I take it Al that you will be going to the vintage bike rally in Italy next year ?

My lovely LBS man has a beautiful blue Gios bike that no one is allowed to touch.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Jun 2015)

ARRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH its a leaf


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2015)

@User14044 said he wanted a photo of my foot.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Great photos people.
> 
> I take it Al that you will be going to the vintage bike rally in Italy next year ?
> 
> My lovely LBS man has a beautiful blue Gios bike that no one is allowed to touch.



I would love to go to Italy next year but I think 209km may be a bit too big a ride but never say never. I am aiming to get better at the hills and not Wimp out for next year and do the 100 miles and not the 60. As for bikes that you can't touch I think that's plain silly. Bikes are to be ridden and enjoyed as last weekend showed. 4000 bikes some costing 150 pounds and some costing thousands all being ridden on farm tracks, flint trails and being thrown down some hills that really are only suitable for mountain bikes shows what they really are for. There were bikes and riders from all over the world enjoying riding bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

Sounds great Al apart from the hills. I divert my journey to avoid them but you get a longer ride so that is always good. 

I agree about riding the bike, that's what they are for even if you have spent 6mths building it; although his Gios does look smart hanging on the wall in the shop.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

Hang the bike on the wall but take it down and ride it also. You can always give it a wash and polish and then stick it back on the wall.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

@Hill Wimp I also have a hatred of hills so I enjoyed the ride and cursed every up slope. And Derbyshire doesn't have a flat bit of road. The either undulate up or down or go straight up or down. Lots of fun though


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

I leave hills to @coffeejo. 

Im not looking forward to Southern Belgium in a couple of weeks. It's supposed to be rather hilly


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im not looking forward to Southern Belgium in a couple of weeks. It's supposed to be rather hilly


It'll do you good.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

Just remember at the top of every Hill there is a lovely view and a wonderful downhill to ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just remember at the top of every Hill there is a lovely view and a wonderful downhill to ride.


and a beer at the bottom


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

A couple more. Summer = hills and pain and fun


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and a beer at the bottom



At Eroica they had beer at every food stop and I had numerous halves at every one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

London Bird alert


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

Does this bloke not know this is Laaaaaandun






I thought this was a Northern thing.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2015)

Never seen one on a lead before


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

Apparently its a pole cat. It was quite cute.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

and on the return journey the egret had moved





now back to the office, intermission over and no ice cream either


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Does this bloke not know this is Laaaaaandun
> 
> View attachment 93108
> 
> ...


What bloke?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

Talking of selfies can i just say those selfie sticks should be banned or at least come with a health or audible warning system.

On my short soiree earlier i was nearly decapitated by one and assaulted by another.

Tourists you are lovely BUT LEAVE THOSE F**KIN* STICKS AT HOME.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jun 2015)

I'm gone 36 hrs and this turns into the tea thread. 6 pages I tell you, 6 pages...  there isn't a smilie that shakes its head in the manner needed!

Anyhow.... @coffeejo may have put the bar too high really, but here we go. From today's ride.

Summer = the scent of wild honeysuckle to me and I just had to stop...
















Apologies for cutting the tip of the leaf off, it was moving around in the breeze gale force wind that is always around when you are trying to photograph a flower!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

Sorry Emma, i was filling in the gaps due to lack of entries.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm gone 36 hrs and this turns into the tea thread. 6 pages I tell you, 6 pages...  there isn't a smilie that shakes its head in the manner needed!


What about ? It's how I felt when I crawled out from under my rock and saw how much I had to catch up on (I just clicked the "mark all read" box ).



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Anyhow.... @coffeejo may have put the bar too high really


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2015)

I thought the expected quota was 6 pages of waffle per eligible entry?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jun 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

like how you've figured out crutch storage


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm gone 36 hrs and this turns into the tea thread. 6 pages I tell you, 6 pages...  there isn't a smilie that shakes its head in the manner needed!
> 
> Anyhow.... @coffeejo may have put the bar too high really, but here we go. From today's ride.
> 
> ...



The trike is very Steve Abrahams


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2015)

One of my silly simple pleasures is this short section, when going downhill I try to duck under the weeping willow at the bottom of the slope.... I normally don't succeed! I know I could go round but it's more fun to duck, and whether going up or down this short avenue of trees it's always lovely.








I only realised that it's one of my sunny summer pleasures (the ducking under the willow) yesterday when I suddenly noticed that I was grinning to myself as I attempted it at speed. (Other times of the year ... wet soggy leaves or branches aren't as much fun!)


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2015)

Should have taken a pic on my ride home yesterday. 
31 miles of grey, miserable, cloudy coldness. That would have summed up summer riding nicely 
The sun came out for mile 32


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What I like about summer cycling is visiting my manor
> 
> View attachment 93220



WOW you actually own a bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jun 2015)

Summer is resting your bike against the eddy mercx support car at 6am when the security are having their morning coffee.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2015)

Oooohhh... today. Summer.

Blue skies and open, deserted roads.












Plus the odd 22 degree Halo.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Jun 2015)

Summer round these parts currently involves getting your stem all wet. I admired it in the style of Froome.

My neighbour saw me and thinks I'm even weirder than before after I'd explained what I was doing...


----------



## Katherine (24 Jun 2015)

Summer cycling is...

Ironing my T-shirt from last year (I've been wearing it to walk to school) and getting excited about The Great Manchester Cycle on Sunday.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Summer cycling is...
> 
> Ironing my T-shirt from last year (I've been wearing it to walk to school) and getting excited about The Great Manchester Cycle on Sunday.
> View attachment 93296


Ironing? A t-shirt?


----------



## Katherine (24 Jun 2015)

Summer cycling is... 

Taking a rain jacket, a long sleeve top, a dri fit T-shirt, trousers that convert into shorts and wearing them all at different points on my ride, that included drizzle, clouds, wind and sunshine. 

Bike is indoors a la Rocky, even though this N +1 is 3 1/2 months old, we still



haven't made room for a secure fixing point for it in the garage!


----------



## Katherine (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ironing? A t-shirt?


It's black and shows every crease! 
It was a quick press, honestly!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry Emma, i was filling in the gaps due to lack of entries.


I'm just waiting for the perfect picture. I know what I want to photograph but last two days that I've been to the location the subject matter hasn't been there.



....... Be prepared to be disappointed now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ironing? A t-shirt?



Ironing


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

I don't own one.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't own one.



Nope me neither.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm just waiting for the perfect picture. I know what I want to photograph but last two days that I've been to the location the subject matter hasn't been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Be prepared to be disappointed now


You still have a week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't own one.


Iron or tee shirt?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Iron or tee shirt?


Iron. I live in t-shirts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Summer cycling is...
> 
> Ironing my T-shirt from last year (I've been wearing it to walk to school) and getting excited about The Great Manchester Cycle on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 93296


Good luck Sunday.

Should be some good photo opportunities


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jun 2015)

Summer is having the new tarmac all to yourself at 5.15am


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Summer cycling is...
> 
> Taking a rain jacket, a long sleeve top, a dri fit T-shirt, trousers that convert into shorts and wearing them all at different points on my ride, that included drizzle, clouds, wind and sunshine.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of hill wimp's bike for some reason


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> That reminds me of hill wimp's bike for some reason


What, as in its only partially buried, unlike yours, which have vanished under the dust and cobwebs?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 93350
> 
> Summer is having the new tarmac all to yourself at 5.15am


Oh OK the standard bar has just been moved up several notches now


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> That reminds me of hill wimp's bike for some reason


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> What, as in its only partially buried, unlike yours, which have vanished under the dust and cobwebs?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I like summer cycling because ...


Sorry, nothing there to indicate summer  - that's just your regular elevensies , isn't it ?


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jun 2015)

Deciding to take the afternoon off and sitting on a bench in the sunshine content with your lot.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No foot. No egret. No food. Sorry, Al - I'm not sure how this qualifies.



I was eating my sandwich on the bench and the egrets were in the field. Honest


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jun 2015)

well...

I've finished all of my work, van is loaded, Scotland is calling. Hope I see a bit of summer to photograph!!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> well...
> 
> I've finished all of my work, van is loaded, Scotland is calling. Hope I see a bit of summer to photograph!!



Enjoy


----------



## AndyRM (25 Jun 2015)

Having deployed some elite computer skillz, I discovered @BigAl68 had his camera on 'burst' mode and this shot was taken immediately after.

Why he didn't submit this winner I don't know, but I hope he doesn't mind me sharing it.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Enjoy





User14044mountain said:


> Have a great time dj



Thanks

I'll enjoy it, its not work and my wife is staying home 











for gods sake dont let her see the above!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> well...
> 
> I've finished all of my work, van is loaded, Scotland is calling. Hope I see a bit of summer to photograph!!


Competition is getting stiff, it needs to be good as i can see some serious deliberation occuring in the North Sea.
Pray i have a calm crossing.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Competition is getting stiff, it needs to be good as i can see some serious deliberation occuring in the North Sea.
> Pray i have a calm crossing.


after a week of this I'd jump overboard


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> after a week of this I'd jump overboard


I'm expecting greatness from you dj bearing in mind you are going to a stunning country with amazing vistas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....are we talking about Scotland? The land of Marmion and Mad Doug Biker?


Yeah OK good point.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2015)

Big drum roll, the wait is over, SuperSuperLeeds enters the ring...................................................


























Ladies and Gentlemen, you know it is summer when old men come out of hibernation and start playing with their balls 

I think the one on the far left might be @User14044


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm expecting greatness from you dj bearing in mind you are going to a stunning country with amazing vistas.


errr................. yeah whatever 

your cunning plan has just failed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2015)

Oh and the piccy has the bike, has feet in it and there is bound to be a bird or two in the trees


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Big drum roll, the wait is over, SuperSuperLeeds enters the ring...................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one SSL.

This is going to be a hard one to judge.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

Some from yesterday's ride in Devon, which was a glorious day.













The open road



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015

















Summer field



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015

















Summer



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015

















Afternoon sun



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015




I don't like the last one very much - I'll leave that sort of thing to @SatNavSaysStraightOn! Hope @potsy gets the hint from the first one and gets out on his bike before the leaves in the penultimate photo turn brown and wither away...


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Some from yesterday's ride in Devon, which was a glorious day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES @potsy pull your finger out.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Has @potsy been playing football for Chile, then?


Pleased to say I have absolutely no idea what you're on about. (More so than usual.)


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Pleased to say I have absolutely no idea what you're on about. (More so than usual.)


Count it as a blessing Jo


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2015)

fark me!

the ferries are on strike until tomorrow.

thats a good farking start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> fark me!
> 
> the ferries are on strike until tomorrow.
> 
> thats a good farking start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I did see that on the news this morning and wondered if you were going to be delayed. Into the pub you go.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> fark me!
> 
> the ferries are on strike until tomorrow.
> 
> thats a good farking start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thought you were going to Scotland ?

Get Mad Dog to row you across.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2015)

the m6 is shut too, it never rains.........................................


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> And I've just heard. Mad Doug is on a go slow




things are going from bad to worse


----------



## accountantpete (26 Jun 2015)

It was threatening rain so I popped the bike in the greenhouse and noticed that overnight all me cactus plants had flowered


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

Cycling in the summer means not caring (too much!) that it's about to rain.













Rain over the Quantock Hills, Somerset



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



26 June 2015


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cycling in the summer means not caring (too much!) that it's about to rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the colours in that! And it didn't rain much here just quick 2 min showers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cycling in the summer means not caring (too much!) that it's about to rain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo Jo.

Where's the bike?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> I love the colours in that! And it didn't rain much here just quick 2 min showers.


It rained for quite a bit longer than that, which made my garden happy. Sunny again now.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lovely photo Jo.
> 
> Where's the bike?


Out of shot, where all bikes should be if they're not being ridden.  Besides, you never specified that the entries had to include a bike!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Why are your pictures always in focus, Jo? I've been following the @potsy method and mine seem to be blurred and over/under exposed. I don't think you are playing by the rules.


Sorry. Here's one from this afternoon that fits the criteria.













Flying puppy



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



26 June 2015


----------



## summerdays (26 Jun 2015)

That's up to @potsy 's standard but funny!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Out of shot, where all bikes should be if they're not being ridden.  Besides, you never specified that the entries had to include a bike!



True i will give you that but i thought i only had to set the challenge i thought the "rules" , excuse me whilst i pick myself off the floor, were set on page 1 


bonj2 said:


> OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
> Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.
> 
> might not take off, but give it a go...
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Sorry. Here's one from this afternoon that fits the criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but even so thats sooooo cute.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Jo, I must have missed this but have you got a new puppy?


No, she belongs to a friend. I'm just helping out with puppy sitting til she's old enough to cope on her own. And having had my toes vigorously chewed today, the relief of swapping her for my competitively sedate Idiot Dog is indescribable. But yes, very . In small doses. 



Hill Wimp said:


> True i will give you that but i thought i only had to set the challenge i thought the "rules" , excuse me whilst i pick myself off the floor, were set on page 1


If you read the other 469 pages, you'll notice that the rules have changed since then and the bike one is set by the new judge.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

Ok to be fair @SatNavSaysStraightOn may find that not as easy as the rest of us at the mo, although i'm waiting to see some more of those brilliant photos that she does through her wing mirror ( hint hint )


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2015)

i like how its the women causing grief this time


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

I am finally on the train going home, its not left London so i'm not celebrating just yet.

But i AM NOT going through 400000000 pages.

So i'll let you off


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> i like how its the women causing grief this time


Did somebody squeek ?


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did somebody squeek ?


sexist


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

Train has just left, once i cross the border they will NOT get me back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2015)

I am now officially on HOLIDAY


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok to be fair @SatNavSaysStraightOn may find that not as easy as the rest of us at the mo, although i'm waiting to see some more of those brilliant photos that she does through her wing mirror ( hint hint )


I will have to polish the wing mirrors!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll have to clean *the wrong mirrors* for today's ride then!




Is that the recumbent's version of The Wrong Trousers?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Is that the recumbent's version of The Wrong Trousers?


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jun 2015)

Off to sunny Wales riding up around tally bont on the trails today. I hope there will be some great photo opportunities.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2015)

I'm off to pick cherries - definitely a summer activity and I may find a bike to photograph - but I'm not riding it as it hasn't moved since I was a teenager!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just heard that @Hill Wimp has forgotten that's she's on holiday and has been seen getting on the 5.15am to *St Pancreas*.......


Sounds like a load of bowels to me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just heard that @Hill Wimp has forgotten that's she's on holiday and has been seen getting on the 5.15am to St Pancreas.......



 is it August 3rd already, did i miss the tour, was it a good one, did i behave ?



BigAl68 said:


> Off to sunny Wales riding up around tally bont on the trails today. I hope there will be some great photo opportunities.


 thats what i like to hear



summerdays said:


> I'm off to pick cherries - definitely a summer activity and I may find a bike to photograph - but I'm not riding it as it hasn't moved since I was a teenager!


lovely subject for a photo.Fruit picking in an English summer.

Looking forward to seeing these. Hope the weather is as good everywhere as it is here.

I am about to get hair enhancement more commonly known as covering the grey.

I could be a while


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Rules schmules



Without wanting to derail the thread, can I ask if anyone else has seen a schmule in real life? Fascinating creatures, with extraordinary fur patterns and incredibly graphic mating rituals. My mate Sir David Attenborough was quite overcome the first time he saw one!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2015)

My beach.

If you look closely there is a tall ship out there.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

Back from my 1st 20 miler since my op. Knackered and actually can't currently stand up and I have been home 2 hours now!






Summer = green


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2015)

Yes well done on the ride, i bet you are chuffed with that, knackered but a good knackered from what looks like a lovely ride. The other photo you put in Your Ride Today was excellent too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2015)

Summer means sunshine and warmth and no excuses for leaving the bike where it is :


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2015)

Summer in Manchester, have I won?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2015)

You have the top spot at the moment Potsy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have the top spot at the moment Potsy.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jun 2015)

One for @Hill Wimp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 93708
> 
> 
> One for @Hill Wimp



I think I would be turning back


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jun 2015)

If you don't go up @Supersuperleeds you don't get to see waterfalls


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jun 2015)

And then after 10 miles of mainly uphill you get here. Summer is about doing things to make you smile


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 93714
> View attachment 93715
> View attachment 93716
> 
> ...




mmmmmm..... tempting.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jun 2015)

Cycling in the summer means going over the motorway in the fresh air instead of being cooped up in a metal box on it.












Traffic on the M5



__ coffeejo
__ 27 Jun 2015



27 June 2015


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 93708
> 
> 
> One for @Hill Wimp


  

Thank goodness i didn't see that last night, i'd have had nightmares


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thank goodness i didn't see that last night, i'd have had nightmares


I just had an amazing sleep after the hills but my legs are still complaining


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

Summer is about doing things to make you smile[/QUOTE]


Precisely 






F.L.A.T


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I just had an amazing sleep after the hills but my legs are still complaining


See them hills are bad for your wellbeing.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> See them hills are bad for your wellbeing.


But when it's flat you have to pedal ALL THE TIME


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> But when it's flat you have to pedal ALL THE TIME


More than happy to pedal pedal pedal.

I will have the hills of Southern Belgium to contend with don't fret and @hopless500 is determined to get me up a mountain in Germany.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jun 2015)

Summer is eating al fresco 





And I meant the midges eating me!!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jun 2015)

And skinny dipping @User14044 





Will someone tell Scotland that summer has arrived, the crossing was deep, fast and cold. 

My man bits will take days to recover


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jun 2015)

And don't forget.

Summer cycling involves rain......


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

I don't do rain, i live in the arrid South but that is a lovely picture, bit professional like


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If you are throwing down a challenge, dj.....it's one I will have to refuse. I don't think the good burghers of CC are ready for my flesh



From the knees down is safe for family viewing


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

woah

I can see where this is going, i don't want @potsys little white legs to make an appearance.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

Summer cycling on the beach


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> woah
> 
> I can see where this is going, i don't want @potsys little white legs to make an appearance.


If you extend the deadline by a few weeks I could arrange some paddling shots whilst I'm up in the Lake District


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> If you extend the deadline by a few weeks I could arrange some paddling shots whilst I'm up in the Lake District


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2015)

A couple from yesterday...





Leafy country lanes... (and going up hill again)





Single track country lanes and still going up hill... 

Not sure that the weather reminds me of summer though


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A couple from my walk today
> 
> View attachment 94047
> 
> ...


It's a weed


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy has sent me a PM. He says that it's a martagon lily. Any fule know that.


The full PM seeing as Rocky has outed me as authority on the subject..



> Ah yes...many lilies are too brash for the flower border and are far more successful in large containers, but the demure martagon lily is an exception. Its muted colours and swept-back petals blend seamlessly into the shade between shrubs and under deciduous trees. It is elegant, balanced and poised when flowering in June and July, and in autumn the upright seed heads provide a valuable silhouette.
> 
> Lilium martagon is found in a huge area across Southern Europe from the Iberian peninsula to the Balkans, and from Poland across the Caucasus to Siberia. It thrives in sub-alpine meadows, woods or scrubs up to 7,000ft above sea level and tolerates all soils, though it prefers neutral to alkaline conditions.
> 
> ...



Anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> The full PM seeing as Rocky has outed me as authority on the subject..
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

Summer is, exploring.......


Then taking a wrong turn, getting completely lost and adding 27.6 miles onto an already long days riding


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Summer is, exploring.......
> 
> 
> Then taking a wrong turn, getting completely lost and adding 27.6 miles onto an already long days riding


I could understand adding 2.76 miles to a long day but 26.7 miles. How long did it take you to work out you were lost? normally people work it out quite quickly even off road.... I'm just wondering how you managed to add that kind of mileage to your journey?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Summer is, exploring.......
> 
> 
> Then taking a wrong turn, getting completely lost and adding 27.6 miles onto an already long days riding



I think submitting actually good photo's is pretty poor form.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn These aren't normal tracks. They're very old and very new logging trails that aren't marked onto maps or garmins, ended up at Glengorm castle via numerous trails. The trails fork every mile which makes them a nightmare, especially when they keep doubling back.

Like I said, exploring. Life isn't a straight line


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I think submitting actually good photo's is pretty poor form.


Yes but I turned it black to kill the summery feel


----------



## Katherine (29 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A couple from my walk today
> 
> View attachment 94047
> 
> ...


They look like very cute ducklings.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I could understand adding 2.76 miles to a long day but 26.7 miles. How long did it take you to work out you were lost? normally people work it out quite quickly even off road.... I'm just wondering how you managed to add that kind of mileage to your journey?


Come on Emma, he is a man !

Nuff said


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Summer is, exploring.......
> 
> 
> Then taking a wrong turn, getting completely lost and adding 27.6 miles onto an already long days riding


I realise you know your way around a camera and gear but you are not selling Scotland. Surely there must have been some sun.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I realise you know your way around a camera and gear but you are not selling Scotland. Surely there must have been some sun.



Lots of sun behind the clouds

It's been patchy today but bloomin' hot


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jun 2015)

No photos as my phone melted on the way home. Cold cider with ice to recover. I don't really do cider with ice being a wurzell, but it's bloody lovely.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No photos as my phone melted on the way home. Cold cider with ice to recover. I don't really do cider with ice being a wurzell, but it's bloody lovely.


I have a couple of bottles in the fridge and some ice ready, I will recover with you Al


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

2 days left for you all to send in your last minute entries. 

Typically the weather on Thursday, my day of deliberation, will be kack but warm and if the crossing is rough i will delegate the task to @hopless500 as i may be resting and unable to see straight.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

Proof that Scotland does have a summer

Thought I'd better post a bit of blue sky and sea to shut @Hill Wimp up 


Sound of Mull




Salen Pier


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

Are Pro's allowed in this competition ?


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are Pro's allowed in this competition ?


If you're referring to me, I've been called many things before, and answer to most of them.......but pro

@User14044 will bring it all back to earth


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 2 days left for you all to send in your last minute entries.
> 
> Typically the weather on Thursday, my day of deliberation, will be kack but warm and if the crossing is rough i will delegate the task to @hopless500 as i may be resting and unable to see straight.


I may be drinking and unable to see straight...


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I may be drinking and unable to see straight...


Perfect judge material


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've always thought of you as a bit of an old pro


s'pose im a bit of a loose slapper


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

Summer wildlife

If you look they're just hatching, I almost walked on them when I climbed out of the river!


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2015)

Summer in Manchester 

Frollocking with your dogs







Having a nice steady ride down the canal






Quite an approporiately named barge







Not to mention doing a spot of bird watching 






And last but not least, showing off those stumpy white legs


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

Nice legs, shame about the .........


I'll leave it there, you've heard the song


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

A quick paddle then lunch by the river

@SatNavSaysStraightOn this is how you get lost. No trail, garmin with no signal. Do you follow the river or head to the mountains?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

Sleeping under the stars. 


I'll be sleeping here this week. Tomsleibhe bothy.

It's just at the foot of the mountain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2015)

I knew you would all get a last minute wiggle on.

I have 3 train journeys tomorrow so i will narrow the field down.

I think Shaun needs to allow us to create bins folders for us to put the pictures in for judging purposes.

Nice to see you out Potsy, bet you had a nice ride. Personally i think the fact that even @The Velvet Curtain can manage to get out on his bike in the last couple of days may have shamed you into it


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2015)

He is up there.

@summerdays promised a vintage bike in a cherry orchard


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2015)

Opps ops I forgot .... The bike I was thinking about was gone and I didn't want to ask where since it had been mine and they might of expected me to take it away. But whilst picking cherries I spotted another.




Can you spot it in the background?


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2015)

Summer cycling is

Black clouds, showers, puddles, sunshine, fun for all ages, cycling on closed roads (even The Mancunian Way which is a motorway) and coming second in the 26 miles (by gender and age!) in The Great Manchester Cycle.


After my ride, I enjoyed watching the start of the 13 miles ride, great to see so many children on their own bikes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2015)

Summer means glorious weather on the commute.........










..... and thinking "isn't the warehouse lovely and cool this morning" rather than "it's bloody freezing in here again".


----------



## Mandragora (30 Jun 2015)

I've posted this somewhere else on here before, so it won't be a winner, but this is summer cycling for me. 

'Faster! Go faster! When are we stopping for an ice-cream?' 

(That's the commentary I get from the back, not my end of the dialogue. I'd be lucky to get a word in edgeways). 

Summer. Time to play outside and spend time with the grandchildren.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> A quick paddle then lunch by the river
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn this is how you get lost. No trail, garmin with no signal. Do you follow the river or head to the mountains?


I'd have taken a map, you know those paper thingumajigs...


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'd have taken a map, you know those paper thingumajigs...



But that's NOT an adventure.

A to B is boring unless it includes getting to B via F,K,L,Z


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *But that's NOT an adventure*.
> 
> A to B is boring unless it includes getting to B via F,K,L,Z


so why did you take the garmin with a route in it then?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so why did you take the garmin with a route in it then?


It never has any routes in it. Just for distance etc. with a look at the map and the compass


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2015)

Naff all to do with cycling but i'm looking at this






my beach


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Naff all to do with cycling but i'm looking at this
> 
> View attachment 94358
> 
> my beach



You can quickly go off people


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Jun 2015)

No its @djb1971 turn as he takes excitingly good photos


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No its @djb1971 turn as he takes excitingly good photos




I thought @potsy legs won it. 

Pasty white legs are very British Summertime


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

We should rename this the 'hot potato challenge' 

It's like trying to dodge a bullet


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2015)

djb1971 said:


> We should rename this the 'hot potato challenge'
> 
> It's like trying to dodge a bullet


Bang !


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad my name isn't being mentioned


Amazingly TVC has a new camera, he's been on his annual ride to work and he still hasn't put his entry in yet 

Mine were all taken during winter, those aren't even my legs and I no longer even own a bike


----------



## gavgav (30 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Summer means glorious weather on the commute.........
> 
> View attachment 94342
> 
> ...


Can I bring my PC and work in there tomorrow please?!! I reckon I could have cooked a chicken portion in our office this afternoon, it was that hot!!


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> Can I bring my PC and work in there tomorrow please?!! I reckon I could have cooked a chicken portion in our office this afternoon, it was that hot!!



CHICKEN DRUMSTICKS

have you been looking at our saucy, below the knee photos


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2015)

Mmm try this its yummy


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jul 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Mmm try this its yummy
> 
> View attachment 94417
> View attachment 94418


Quick move out of the way of @potsy


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

Summer - my freckles have freckles and I'm smothered in sunscreen so I don't burn!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jul 2015)

Local resident


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 94431
> 
> Summer - my freckles have freckles and I'm smothered in sunscreen so I don't burn!



Today's combination was factor 50 and chain oil. Odd mixture, both oily and neither are appreciated. That was today's ride...

AND I have just found a new issue riding a trike instead of a bike.
Thumbs and inside of elbows are up to the sun because off the steering changes... I am a touch sore today in places ON MY ARMS that don't normally see the sun. I just want to clarify this before anyone misreads it... 









Wasn't sure which one I preferred. so you got both to suffer with.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jul 2015)

An empty platform in Summer......


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jul 2015)

Anything says summer better than strawberries and cream, Wimbledon......


Okay, no cream or tennis but wild Scottish Strawberries


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today's combination was factor 50 and chain oil. Odd mixture, both oily and neither are appreciated. That was today's ride...
> 
> AND I have just found a new issue riding a trike instead of a bike.
> Thumbs and inside of elbows are up to the sun because off the steering changes... I am a touch sore today in places ON MY ARMS that don't normally see the sun. I just want to clarify this before anyone misreads it...
> ...


Second one better ... no distraction and stronger shadows (for me anyway)


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Anything says summer better than strawberries and cream, Wimbledon......
> 
> 
> Okay, no cream or tennis but wild Scottish Strawberries


What enormous hands you have ... are you related to a giant? Or are those very very wee strawberries (even for wild ones!!)


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> What enormous hands you have ... are you related to a giant? Or are those very very wee strawberries (even for wild ones!!)




You know what they say about men with big hands......


And very small strawberries


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Men with big hands...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In my house, the Marigolds are a tight fit


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2015)

Those wee wild strawberries are usually very sweet and yummy !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

We had our first strawberry stolen overnight.
We suspect a wee suspect was involved.
If I see it it will be a wee dead suspect!
We are not impressed.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jul 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Those wee wild strawberries are usually very sweet and yummy !




You're right, they were


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Those wee wild strawberries are usually very sweet and yummy !


Is it the wee that makes them sweet and yummy?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Is it the wee that makes them sweet and yummy?


given what I have just posted, I hope not!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> given what I have just posted, I hope not!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jul 2015)

It's been boiling hot here today. I got through 4 large bottles, the climb up through the mountains didn't help the rationing. I stuck to the trails today too. I ran out of drink with about 8 miles to go, I was that desperate I sucked the dregs from the bottles

The annoying thing, my wife is right again. My nose does stick out a bit, it's burnt and I look like Rudolph! She'll piss herself when she sees it and my helmet tan line.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2015)

We had strawberries growing wild near the sandbox at or old house, but I never saw any fruit. Our retriever had a sweet tooth, and would turn over the leaves, looking for ripe strawberries, and eating them at the peak of perfection. Mrs. GA thought it was the funniest thing. I didn't mind, that dog was the best watchdog, child minder, and rail enthusiast I've ever seen. And she hunted well also.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2015)

Summer, just now


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2015)

There is a white hair on your lens 

Shaun


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2015)

Morning campers.

After long deliberation over Earl Grey on the poop deck i am finally ready to announce the winner.

The competion was strong and it was not easy as i liked them all. You all captured summer cycling really well.
@djb1971 ,@SatNavSaysStraightOn and @coffeejo your skills with a camera are fantastic.

@Katherine and @Mandragora the pictures with the children were lovely and great to see their excited faces on their bikes.

@Supersuperleeds you had it nailed for me with your traditional english bowls match even @potsy and @User14044 managed to pull it out of the bag in the end but my overall choice was ........


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2015)

Cue the waiting music.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cycling in the summer means...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@coffeejo 

Congratulations. The photo that won it for me was the view up the hill to the church.

Well done to all that took part a great thread


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2015)

Well done Jo


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2015)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Jul 2015)

Lots of lightening last night but no sound at all only spotted it when I went outside to check I had lock my car, so got a few videos on my phone and here are some stills.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2015)

Finally moving out of port and the boat is heaving with people. Thank goodness we booked a cabin to get some peace.

Captain reckons he can make up most of the time lost so far. We are booked to stay in Delft tonight, may get there by midnight


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 94607


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo
> 
> Congratulations. The photo that won it for me was the view up the hill to the church.
> 
> Well done to all that took part a great thread



Hilly, that tenner was for you to pick anyone but me!

Many thanks though your judgement has obviously been clouded by all the beer. 

Um. What's next? I'll have to think about it. As you were.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2015)

Congrats @coffeejo 

so what's the next one? I have a ride planned for tomorrow and I may need to get my thinking cap on!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2015)

Right then. I'll give you all a couple of weekends and close this one on 19 July, which happens to be a friend's 50th. She definitely likes her beverages and cakes so it ties in nicely, as the theme is Refreshments. Food or drink, bought or home-made, in a shop or al fresco, during or after the ride. Make it as arty as possible and the photo must include something to do with cycling. (Anyone who doesn't want to win is more than welcome to come here and clean my bikes.)


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's my winning entry
> 
> View attachment 94653


@vernon is ashamed of you, rocky.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Jul 2015)

Congratulations @coffeejo and love the new subject. Enjoy the trip ladies


----------



## AndyRM (2 Jul 2015)

Congrats @coffeejo!

By 'as arty as possible' do you mean putting a stupid instagram filter on it to distract from your total lack of ability?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> By 'as arty as possible' do you mean putting a stupid instagram filter on it to distract from your total lack of ability?


If it were done, better to do it well, if you'll forgive me for mangling the Bard.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> If it were done, better to do it well, *if you'll forgive me* for mangling the Bard.


Forgiveness ??? 

In the cycling photos challenge thread ...  ???

Whatever next ....


----------



## djb1971 (2 Jul 2015)

congrats @coffeejo 

I'm now back across the border


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> congrats @coffeejo
> 
> I'm now back across the border


Comfort eat and drink your sorrows away


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2015)

Finally arrived in Delf. The lovely captain made up the time then we took a while to get to Delft.

Anyhow we are here after seeing many herons, seriously and many goats a couple of windmills and canals.

Its going to be a long one tomorrow up to Utrecht.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Jul 2015)

Looks great and will be be seeing the tour go through?


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Jul 2015)

Some flowers outside of the office that I don't know the name of.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2015)

Cannas-I believe those may be "Red King Humbert"


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Jul 2015)

I've looked up, via Bling, now that you gave me the name and you're correct, there are however many variations of not only the flower itself but also the colours, Thanks for the info.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Chinese name is " Mei Ren Jiao".


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)

Oh lordy, rocky's in the lead at the moment as his photo is the only one that qualifies!


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Oh lordy, rocky's in the lead at the moment as his photo is the only one that qualifies!



Close the competition and declare him the winner then


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

Fueling up before a mornings riding.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

I have the dentist at 11am. Cider later


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Fueling up before a mornings riding.
> View attachment 94713



Must be a short ride.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

Another stop. This better @User14044?


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Much better. I was getting worried about you.



I was also worried. Waiting at the pub for my riding buddy now


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

Afternoon 35 degrees and we are in Gouda. 

Its too hot to cycle onto Utrecht as believe it or not there is no breeze. Lunch then researching other means to Utrecht to our home for 2 days to see the tour.


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Its too hot to cycle


Ah, the potsy defence


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2015)

I had a banana on my early ride, the first picture wasn't one for sharing, he he.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I refer you to my response to BigAl........much better, I was getting worried about you two.


There may be more beer later. Hop is ensuring its low alchol for medicinal reasons


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> Must be a short ride.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Strong coffee, extra sweet cake, roll up no filter. All about packing it into you body quickly


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

We had to cross the polder by boat earlier


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

Extra large egret


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

It's very


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

I have to say i think im going to go home, get the cat and emigrate here, it's lovely. 

We have had a really scenic route today and i have decided the Dutch are all professional gardeners. All of the gardens are pristine.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It's very



Same here and stupidly I am all in black out in the midday sun.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Same here and stupidly I am all in black out in the midday sun.


Same here. Apart from being in the shade with a low alcohol beer 
I have ice cubes in my neck scarf it's that hot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It's very


It's 16C here presently, going for 26C today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2015)

Looks rather heron-like.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jul 2015)

Lunch on a day off


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Looks great and will be be seeing the tour go through?


We get to see the time trial i think


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Same here and stupidly I am all in black out in the midday sun.


So is Hop you mad fools.

Me i'm in orange


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you sure that's an egret?


Yep. The extra large ones are extraordinarily heron-like. We've also seen some little fluffy egret chicks with an uncanny resemblance to moorhens.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks rather heron-like.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

We have been thrown off a train by a rather officious Dutch woman 

She didn't know who we were


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2015)

When did this serious competition based thread become a vehicle for the witterings of two old women on tour? 

Stop waffling and get some more pictures taken or poor Jo will have to announce rocky as winner by default


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

specially for @potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> When did this serious competition based thread become a vehicle for the witterings of two old women on tour?
> 
> Stop waffling and get some more pictures taken or poor Jo will have to announce rocky as winner by default


At leat we are on our bikes UNLIKE SOME


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

last night's dinner


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)

Ahem. Just to remind everyone that the photos need to include something related to cycling. Simply posting it in a thread entitled "*cycling* photo challenge" doesn't count. 

Or I will, I'll declare @User14044 the winner and it will be your (collective) fault...


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 94778
> 
> last night's dinner


No chips?


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ahem. Just to remind everyone that the photos need to include something related to cycling. Simply posting it in a thread entitled "*cycling* photo challenge" doesn't count.
> 
> Or I will, I'll declare @User14044 the winner and it will be your (collective) fault...


Doesn't the shadow of my bike count? Or is it the lack of a banana that's the problem!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> No chips?



I think the waiter stole some of the food, there is a trail down the center of the plate in between those two piles of crumbs


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

'Scuse me we are on Cycling tour is that not enough ????


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> And no pie



Exactly no pie, no chips & no sausages that's not food


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 94747


As cycle related items go,can i point out the cycle glasses in yellow case to the left and the water bottle to the right


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Doesn't the shadow of my bike count? Or is it the lack of a banana that's the problem!!


Spot on. 


Hill Wimp said:


> 'Scuse me we are on Cycling tour is that not enough ????
> View attachment 94826


NO!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 'Scuse me we are on Cycling tour is that not enough ????
> View attachment 94826



I hope that's when you are nearly finished, they seem to have forgotten to put something on your plate ........... Hmmmm let me think ............ oh yes I know where is the FOOD


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I hope that's when you are nearly finished, they seem to have forgotten to put something on your plate ........... Hmmmm let me think ............ oh yes I know where is the FOOD


It's ok, they're not actually cycling so don't need the proper stuff


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Spot on.
> 
> NO!


Phht.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's ok, they're not actually cycling so don't need the proper stuff


38 miles in a million degrees


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's ok, they're not actually cycling so don't need the proper stuff



Ahhh right I was going to say I would burn off those crumbs walking to the toilet and back


----------



## djb1971 (3 Jul 2015)

I hope its a really* BIG* plate


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....but your loo is at the end of your neighbour's garden, Phil



Shhhhhhh don't tell him


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

cycle bag, lock and light. We did cycle to the restaurant.

This is 3 liqueur coffee


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 94778
> 
> last night's dinner



Looks like a failed attempt to copy quality English cooking. Rather messy & the sauce down the centre is too wide & too wiggly.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Looks like a failed attempt to copy quality English cooking. Rather messy & the sauce down the centre is too wide & too wiggly.


tasted lovely though


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

and and and ....







The "sweet" trolley or as they called it "candy with your coffee".

You get to choose 2 different sweets each.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Jul 2015)

2 big pink ones please


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

Not for me but i can appreciate some may like it.

Sprinkles on bread .


----------



## djb1971 (4 Jul 2015)

you'll need to up the psi on your tyres when you get back 

you may need larger lycra too


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2015)

The advantages of Lycra is it stretches....l though sometimes past the point of decency!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> The advantages of Lycra is it stretches....l though sometimes past the point of decency!


I think @ColinJ had that issue last year but please don't ask for proof again


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2015)

I went through a stage of having problems with lots of my clothing going in that area, and it would be really embarrassing as you don't notice that sort of thing till you are at work, and a nice colleague would let me know!. Eventually I tracked it down to a saddle where there was a small tear next to a seam that was wearing through all my clothes but not till I needed to replace 5 or 6 items of clothing.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Jul 2015)

Out early and back for some real cycling food.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Jul 2015)

proper portions


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Jul 2015)

It was lovely. Warm bread from the bakers, eggs from my friend,potatoes, tomatoes & garlic from his allotment. Sausage left over from bbq seemed rude not to cook it and some bacon. Stuffed


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

Failed you today Jo though Hops turned an ordinary burger into Haute Cuisine earlier.

Don't tell her i was so hungry i'd have eaten a mangey dog 

Tomorrow will be campfire cuisine so see what we can do


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

Wine by the Koi.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

Whatever it's very nice and those koi are huuuuuuuuuuuugggggge as you blokes say.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 94942
> 
> 
> Wine by the Koi.


That is either a large glass , very large fish … or a ridiculously small bottle .


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2015)

TMN to @User14044 !


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

I know Potsy will tell me off for wittering but here in this fab b@b they have 2 big ponds for the Koi with a tunnel between them and our landlady swims with them in the bigger pool and i mean an 20ft long pool.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a small bottle or a very big glass......and the koi are whales


I'm hoping its some kind of illusion, I'm going to test the theory out here .... But I can't be bothered to record my results but I may repeat the experiment several times ..... Just to check it isn't a one off!


----------



## midlife (4 Jul 2015)

Swimming with Koi ...... Like swimming with dolphins?

Shaun


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm hoping its some kind of illusion, I'm going to test the theory out here .... But I can't be bothered to record my results but I may repeat the experiment several times ..... Just to check it isn't a one off!


It's worth checking, a second opinion is always good


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> The advantages of Lycra is it stretches....l though sometimes past the point of decency!


A friend had to inform me of this last weekend.  We have a friend called Tim whose shorts became extremely indecent a few years ago. We now describe such failings on the Tim scale.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

midlife said:


> Swimming with Koi ...... Like swimming with dolphins?
> 
> Shaun


Yes, in this pond certainly and my room is next to it


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> A friend had to inform me of this last weekend.  We have a friend called Tim whose shorts became extremely indecent a few years ago. We now describe such failings on the Tim scale.


Bit like the afternoon nap being called "doing a Rocky"


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

I went out on one of my normal Sunday rides and got caught up in the bath sportive. Got told off by a marshal for not wearing a helmet and told him I wasn't in the sportive so please be quiet using my most polite language. Decided to cut my ride short for coffee. This is arty as my coffee shots get.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

Show off


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

Coffee in Amersfoort arty stylie











See what i did there with a red sweet wrapper


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

I'm afraid Ortlieb is as fancy a label as i have to hand unlike Eroica


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Got an hour in before breakfast as I had stripped the bike down and rebuilt it yesterday. I was about 20miles in before having my ride ruined by other cyclists. So I am now waiting for Halford to open and pick up a chain for the winter bike which I am selling to a mate. That bike also was stripped yesterday. Too much maintenance and not enough riding


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

I


BigAl68 said:


> Got an hour in before breakfast as I had stripped the bike down and rebuilt it yesterday. I was about 20miles in before having my ride ruined by other cyclists. So I am now waiting for Halford to open and pick up a chain for the winter bike which I am selling to a mate. That bike also was stripped yesterday. Too much maintenance and not enough riding



Don't fancy stripping one of mine do you ?

I'm a bit rubbish at that sort of thing.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Well the old steel bike has just been ridden to Bristol and it's hammered down with rain most of the journey and then I find my mate who is having the other bike is not running his pub. Pff bit of a wet waste of time. Me sheltering under a bridge mid journey..


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I
> 
> 
> Don't fancy stripping one of mine do you ?
> ...



I love working on bikes but think a trip to the Europe may be a little bit far


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I love working on bikes but think a trip to the Europe may be a little bit far


I'm back home on the 31st, i can post it to you.

Specialized Expedition in need of a good err mmmm clean,service,fettle.
Its my pub,general bike at home and sort of cleaning the chain and washing it down i'm .......... ( i will let @potsy fill you in )


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

Just about to chuck it down here, still bloomin hot though.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Everything is wet so it is time to wet my whistle. Cheddar Valley the best cider in the world.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

White socks. What a stupid idea that was!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2015)

no idea what this is apart from it's Dutch and it's lager...


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> White socks. What a stupid idea that was!
> View attachment 95034


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> White socks. What a stupid idea that was!
> View attachment 95034


Socks !! 






No socks


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

I can't ride in my shoes without socks in toe clips. I did have a black pair but decided against them. Idiot but the cider is making me feel better about my wet and dirty socks


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

A glass of liquid always has healing properties.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

@Hill Wimp & @hopless500 I used to ride in saddles and flip flops until the day I snapped my little toe and dislocated it. Since then I can't bring myself to do it. Saying that you both don't seem to be doing much cycling so fair play.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> White socks. What a stupid idea that was!
> View attachment 95034


forgive me for asking, me being TT and all that, but what is that reddish/orange/brown cloudy liquid in the glass?


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> forgive me for asking, me being TT and all that, but what is that reddish/orange/brown cloudy liquid in the glass?



Cheddar Valley cider. One of the finest products Somerset has ever produced along with Cheddar cheese


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Sun came out so I am on my second pint.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Bloody hammering down agsin so stuck with another and then the train home. Alternatively I could ride, fall off, get wetter feet and possibly die. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Hill Wimp & @hopless500 I used to ride in saddles and flip flops until the day I snapped my little toe and dislocated it. Since then I can't bring myself to do it. Saying that you both don't seem to be doing much cycling so fair play.


 nearly 60 miles in 30 odd degrees and a fully laden touring bike over 2 days is not much cyling ????



TBF 60 is a nice mileage at home on my roadie.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> nearly 60 miles in 30 odd degrees and a fully laden touring bike over 2 days is not much cyling ????
> 
> 
> 
> TBF 60 is a nice mileage at home on my roadie.


Even I'd be embarrassed by that low mileage on a cycling tour


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Coffee in Amersfoort arty stylie
> 
> View attachment 94993
> 
> ...



My first thought when I saw the top photo, was that you did a detour to an Amsterdam coffee shop


----------



## summerdays (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bloody hammering down agsin so stuck with another and then the train home. Alternatively I could ride, fall off, get wetter feet and possibly die. #firstworldproblems
> View attachment 95045


Hmm I think you are slightly exaggerating the amount of rain that's fallen  still it's a good excuse and you have ridden further than me  (Or the rain fairy took pity on me and is saving it for tomorrow instead)


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Hmm I think you are slightly exaggerating the amount of rain that's fallen  still it's a good excuse and you have ridden further than me  (Or the rain fairy took pity on me and is saving it for tomorrow instead)



Rain and cycling deserves cider. 

I was out before dawn for an hour, again at 8am and got caught up with the ride Bath sportive and then went to Bristol in the rain. I believe I deserved the three pints. Home now in clean and dry clothes post shower.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Hill Wimp & @hopless500 I used to ride in saddles and flip flops until the day I snapped my little toe and dislocated it. Since then I can't bring myself to do it. Saying that you both don't seem to be doing much cycling so fair play.


Cycling in Keen cycling sandals. They have toes. Those in the pic are mooching sandals


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Cycling in Keen cycling sandals. They have toes. Those in the pic are mooching sandals



Hence the not much cycling getting being done comment. You are doing the sort of tour I enjoy. Cycle, drink, food, B&B.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bloody hammering down agsin so stuck with another and then the train home. Alternatively I could ride, fall off, get wetter feet and possibly die. #firstworldproblems
> View attachment 95045



Lightweight


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Hence the not much cycling getting being done comment. You are doing the sort of tour I enjoy. Cycle, drink, food, B&B.


and camping, we are hard


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Cycling in Keen cycling sandals. They have toes. Those in the pic are mooching sandals



Not like these sandals then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

Breakfast


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

lunch just outside Arnhem, bit swish for cyclists.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

Who's that strange looking woman that keeps photo bombing Wimpy's pics?

Is it a bit like the old bloke that appears in lots of Rocky's entries?


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Lunch after my ride (none of your Dutch poncy stuff)
> 
> View attachment 95147
> View attachment 95148



Not a Melton Mowbray one I see, using cured pork & with little jelly.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Who gives a toss - it cost £1



So it's cheap and nasty in preference to quality.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Not a Melton Mowbray one I see, using cured pork & with little jelly.


rocky doesnt care

its gone in one mouthful so theres no chance to taste it


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> rocky doesnt care
> 
> its gone in one mouthful so theres no chance to taste it



I bet it didn't even touch the sides


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A trick I learnt from @vernon


at least you've kept your boylike figure


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> fat b@ast@rd



you called


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

edit that, I've got 'old' in the middle of it


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jul 2015)

As we are all talking and not posting photos I thought I would weigh in. All that fettling the winter bike and putting a new chain on and some pretty chain rings I got for 15 pounds = 250 pounds in my pocket on Friday.

The bike is an aluminium 5 year old trek with a mix of shimano parts from tiagra up to old ultegra and has been sat there for 8 months getting dusty so I am well chuffed it's a) going to go ridden and b) has given me a windfall to spend on something nice. How much cider does that equal I can hear @User14044 asking.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 95126



I see your vaarks were tucking into the vegetation


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Lunch after my ride (none of your Dutch poncy stuff)
> 
> View attachment 95147
> View attachment 95148


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

lunch


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As we are all talking and not posting photos I thought I would weigh in. All that fettling the winter bike and putting a new chain on and some pretty chain rings I got for 15 pounds = 250 pounds in my pocket on Friday.
> 
> The bike is an aluminium 5 year old trek with a mix of shimano parts from tiagra up to old ultegra and has been sat there for 8 months getting dusty so I am well chuffed it's a) going to go ridden and b) has given me a windfall to spend on something nice. How much cider does that equal I can hear @User14044 asking.



Well done Al but next time find a Spech to do up not a common Trek, you will be loadsamoney in then


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

breakfast...not even vaguely bike related (apart from being on tour), but has to be displayed in all its glory. It was bloody lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

Ok dinner Posh Dutch stylie





Believe me this was not the plan but its a necessary evil. The waiters are in dickie bows whilst we are ermmm not !


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

have you actually had time to ride your bikes yet


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> have you actually had time to ride your bikes yet



I don't think they even took their bikes, I haven't seen them leave the restaurant/cafe/pub/place of stuffing yer gob yet


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I don't think they even took their bikes, I haven't seen them leave the restaurant/cafe/pub/place of stuffing yer gob yet


looks like a bloody good holiday!!

theyll need to use their bikes when they get back


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

if you look closely you can see Wimps plus bike disappearing around the corner behind the hollyhocks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> have you actually had time to ride your bikes yet


Cheekie

We did 39 miles today . Helga, our Google lady, got a bit confused as we left Amersfoort but we sorted her out and she got us to a lovely campsite




mines the one with the pink towel on the roof and note i have moved away from Hops noisy tent .

By the time we got settled it was
time. So sightseeing in Arnhem will commence tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> looks like a bloody good holiday!!
> 
> theyll need to use their bikes when they get back


You're not wrong


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> you can see Wimps plus bike disappearing around the corner



photoshopped


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jul 2015)

I think the ladies have it just about right. A little peddle followed by lots of apres peddle if that is what they call it on the continent?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think the ladies have it just about right. A little peddle followed by lots of apres peddle if that is what they call it on the continent?


Pre-pedal and during-pedal too


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

Do you think they are getting mixed up between the tdf riders needing 8000 calories per day and the meagre amount they would need for their pootling about?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Do you think they are getting mixed up between the tdf riders needing 8000 calories per day and the meagre amount they would need for their pootling about?




you are soooo lucky theres a sea between you and them


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jul 2015)

They should avoid the tour they are all drunk as skunks watching them today.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95206
> 
> if you look closely you can see Wimps plus bike disappearing around the corner behind the hollyhocks.


Is she riding 'side-saddle'?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Is she riding 'side-saddle'?


looks like shes been sent ahead to scout for the next pub stop


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> looks like shes been sent ahead to scout for the next pub stop


Can't cope with more than half a mile between each stop.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Can't cope with more than half a mile between each stop.


next street by the look of it


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Do you think they are getting mixed up between the tdf riders needing 8000 calories per day and the meagre amount they would need for their pootling about?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Do you think they are getting mixed up between the tdf riders needing 8000 calories per day and the meagre amount they would need for their pootling about?


----------



## Katherine (6 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I don't think they even took their bikes, I haven't seen them leave the restaurant/cafe/pub/place of stuffing yer gob yet




Don't forget that the current theme is refreshments!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't forget that the current theme is refreshments!


MUST INCLUDE SOMETHING CYCLING RELATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't forget that the current theme is refreshments!


What - you think that they are doing this for the good of the thread, not for any personal satisfaction?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> MUST INCLUDE SOMETHING CYCLING RELATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> MUST INCLUDE SOMETHING CYCLING RELATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now she tells us


----------



## Katherine (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> MUST INCLUDE SOMETHING CYCLING RELATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




They're on a cycling tour...


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Now she tells us





Katherine said:


> They're on a cycling tour...





coffeejo said:


> Ahem. Just to remind everyone that the photos need to include something related to cycling. Simply posting it in a thread entitled "*cycling* photo challenge" doesn't count.
> 
> Or I will, I'll declare @User14044 the winner and it will be your (collective) fault...


You were warned.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

Also....


Hill Wimp said:


> 'Scuse me we are on Cycling tour is that not enough ????
> View attachment 94826





coffeejo said:


> NO!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My pie is the winner


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My pie is the winner


I think your pic is worthy winner






its time to butter the next judge up


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

Most of our food pics have Cycle glasses and Cycle gloves in them


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> *Most *of our food pics have Cycle glasses and Cycle gloves in them


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Most of our food pics have Cycle glasses and Cycle gloves in them


But an alarming lack of cyclists


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> But an alarming lack of cyclists


How's your cycling coming along?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Most of our food pics have Cycle glasses and Cycle gloves in them



don't worry, enjoy it ladies.

the anguish, misery and despair of dull, gloomy rides will return. make the most of good food and company


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> How's your cycling coming along?


Not too bad, thanks for asking


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Can't cope with more than half a mile between each stop.


Kilometres please. They are on the continent now!


----------



## AndyRM (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Why is everyone talking about cycling? This is Food and Drink Chat Forum, isn't it?



I thought it was Ornithology Chat?


----------



## Katherine (6 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I thought it *was *Ornithology Chat?


Keep up!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2015)

Ahem. Pls note the food and drink items, plus CYCLE related items artistically arranged around our game of jungle dominoes.

(and can anyone remember who goes 1st if you both have a double??)


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

Birds, you want birds ?

We could give you a heron every 50yrds, we are bored shi**less of herons trust me.

However the lovely @Delftse Post is giving us good local beers to look out for and believe me we are trying to find them 

Reckon we have another week of Holland then its into Belgium before France.

We may be in rehab on our return.


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95215
> 
> 
> (and can anyone remember who goes 1st if you both have a double??)



I take it you mean double Gin & Tonic!


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My pie is the winner


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> (and can anyone remember who goes 1st if you both have a double??)




you just pick up again and go with that...


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95215
> 
> Ahem. Pls note the food and drink items, plus CYCLE related items artistically arranged around our game of jungle dominoes.
> 
> (and can anyone remember who goes 1st if you both have a double??)




The one with the highest number of thingies... so double six would go first over a double 5 or below


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Grosebeek.

We have landed at a farm for the night which is 20 mins from the German border at Klien.

Quite a distinct change in the language too. Thank goodness for my schoolgirl German.

Late lunch then supper on the porch. Im sure Hop will post a photo for you. 

We have found the most refreshing drink known to man on this tour, apart from G&T. Its called a Radler which is basically a weak fruit flavoured beer. Numerous have been supped.
Not sure if its reached the UK yet. All the breweries make it here it seems.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> The one with the highest number of thingies... so double six would go first over a double 5 or below


We had animals


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We had animals




Looks like they got numbers on them though... it not choose which animal is the most evil and work your way down from there i.e. Frogs are most evil cos of their fangy teeth!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Can I point out the bike shaped bike on the rhs


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95241
> 
> Can I point out the bike shaped bike on the rhs



Stuffing yer faces again


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Stuffing yer faces again


Very late lunch 
Over 6 hours since breakfast


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Very late lunch
> Over 6 hours since breakfast


 I'm a slave driver


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Very late lunch
> Over 6 hours since breakfast


How many metres have you lazy buggers cycled today?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Its called a Radler which is basically a weak fruit flavoured beer. Numerous have been supped.
> Not sure if its reached the UK yet. All the breweries make it here it seems.



Radler = cyclist in German.

It's basically shandy, but with proper beer so it tastes lovely!


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Radler = cyclist in German.
> 
> It's basically shandy, but with proper beer so it tastes lovely!



I thought it was "der Radfahrer" or is that _sooo_ last century?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2015)

Speicher said:


> I thought it was "der Radfarher" or is that _sooo_ last century?
> Radler does not translate to anything in my Wörterbuch.



You're living in the past...

Nah, I think it's a less formal/contracted way of saying it. Fortunately, I have a German colleague - when he's back at his desk I will consult him.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> You're living in the past...
> 
> Nah, I think it's a less formal/contracted way of saying it. Fortunately, I have a German colleague - when he's back at his desk I will consult him.



Yes, apologies,  my German dickshunery is about forty years old.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2015)

Speicher said:


> Yes, apologies,  my German dickshunery is about forty years old.



No worries.

Kristoff ("Always Kristoff, never Kris!") has confirmed it's a more laid back approach to the word, but did indicate he preferred the more formal usage.

This is all getting a bit sensible isn't it?!

Can you get us back on track @User14044...?


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

I just picked peas and then pea-ed all over the kitchen floor when one pod was a bit explosive


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95241
> 
> Can I point out the bike shaped bike on the rhs


So there is. Any idea who the bike belongs to?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> Radler = cyclist in German.
> 
> It's basically shandy, but with proper beer so it tastes lovely!


 at least we are drinking the right thing.

Eating may be a little different


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> How many metres have you lazy buggers cycled today?


What is this cycling of which you speak?????


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So there is. Any idea who the bike belongs to?


ME


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So there is. Any idea who the bike belongs to?









Nope.......


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> How many metres have you lazy buggers cycled today?


27 miles in bloody hot weather and uphill and i mean real hills. You can tell we are so close to the German border.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

For @BigAl68 ...




it's a bit cack tbh ,wd much prefer a Stowford Press..


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Returning to the challenge at hand.

Can i just say, apologies @BigAl68 but Blackberry cider is kack.

It may be because Hop likes the weak stuff at under 5.2% though.
I myself prefer to be able to taste my drink


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

this is more to HW's taste


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

this is nice at 5.2%...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> this is more to HW's taste



Could do with watering down a bit


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

I loved a special brew back in the day. Normally when off my head dancing in a field to rave music. Many years have passed since my crazy youth


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> For @BigAl68 ...
> View attachment 95256
> 
> it's a bit cack tbh ,wd much prefer a Stowford Press..



Cider is made of apples. Not much else needed. I am sure @potsy likes the fruit based version


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> at least we are drinking the right thing.
> 
> Eating may be a little different



If you drink too much or eat too much, be careful on your Radfahrt tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I loved a special brew back in the day. Normally when off my head dancing in a field to rave music. Many years have passed since my crazy youth


I have done a fair bit of that, the raving that is Special brew did not feature 

31 days until i am 47


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have done a fair bit of that, the raving that is Special brew did not feature



That was the way in the West Country. Happy daze


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That was the way in the West Country. Happy daze


Happy Mondays


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

So where did you do you raving @Hill Wimp?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Cider is made of apples. Not much else needed. I am sure @potsy likes the fruit based version


It was


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry but there's too much alcohol in this thread. Here's one from me *(the man with no vices) *
> 
> View attachment 95265


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Mondays


Crap band 

I keep having to check I've not wandered into the tea thread by mistake


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

I am still wondering what the photo challenge is??


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

Or is the challenge you have to guess what the challenge is?


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I am still wondering what the photo challenge is??


Refreshments. (Must include something cycling related. I keep repeating myself and it's sort of mostly kind of sometimes working.)


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Or is the challenge you have to guess what the challenge is?


It all went downhill once Jo became judge, it used to be quite sensible in here


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Refreshments. (Must include something cycling related. I keep repeating myself and it's sort of mostly kind of sometimes working.)


Ah I shall now peer at cycling related refreshment pictures...


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So where did you do you raving @Hill Wimp?


Anywhere around the M25. The summer of 87 before i started my errr grown up job i came back from bumming around Europe for a year and fell headlong into rave. Driving round with my mates waiting for the directions for the next one.

The furthest west i got was Winchester as there were loads in Kent to keep me occupied.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Or is the challenge you have to guess what the challenge is?


No, that's every challenge. Only a small percentage of the photos bear (sorry @vernon) any resemblance to the original instructions. That's why nobody wants to win. I was shocked as I was convinced that @SatNavSaysStraightOn or @djb1971 were the next victims. I think I must have annoyed @Hill Wimp by not including my bike in any of my photos.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> It all went downhill once Jo became judge, it used to be quite sensible in here


How many inches of dust on your bikes now?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Crap band
> 
> I keep having to check I've not wandered into the tea thread by mistake


Saw them at The Hacienda.

Now that was a good venue in Mancland.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, that's every challenge. Only a small percentage of the photos bear (sorry @vernon) any resemblance to the original instructions. That's why nobody wants to win. I was shocked as I was convinced that @SatNavSaysStraightOn or @djb1971 were the next victims. I think I must have annoyed @Hill Wimp by not including my bike in any of my photos.


Noooo that gorgeous photo of the west country hills in Summer was fab.

Even though i felt queasy at the thought of them.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ah I shall now peer at cycling related refreshment pictures...



Here's the original post. Photos must be taken after the challenge was set, which was Thursday. (Seems like months ago. Is it too late to say there was a typo and it's really closing on the 9th?)



coffeejo said:


> Right then. I'll give you all a couple of weekends and close this one on 19 July, which happens to be a friend's 50th. She definitely likes her beverages and cakes so it ties in nicely, as the theme is Refreshments. Food or drink, bought or home-made, in a shop or al fresco, during or after the ride. Make it as arty as possible and the photo must include something to do with cycling. (Anyone who doesn't want to win is more than welcome to come here and clean my bikes.)


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, that's every challenge. Only a small percentage of the photos bear (sorry @vernon) any resemblance to the original instructions. That's why nobody wants to win. I was shocked as I was convinced that @SatNavSaysStraightOn or @djb1971 were the next victims. I think I must have annoyed @Hill Wimp by not including my bike in any of my photos.


Why does no one want to win... I feel I may be missing something important here... this is like nodding in the wrong place and becomming treasurer of the PTA isn't it?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, that's every challenge. Only a small percentage of the photos bear (sorry @vernon) any resemblance to the original instructions. That's why nobody wants to win. I was shocked as I was convinced that @SatNavSaysStraightOn or @djb1971 were the next victims. I think I must have annoyed @Hill Wimp by not including my bike in any of my photos.



I've not been on my bike since my return from Mull

I've got mountains of work to catch up on that customers ordered last week when I was away plus work already booked plus work coming in. Still it'll keep the tax and vat man happy

may try to get out tomorrow night, definitely at the weekend


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Why does no one want to win... I feel I may be missing something important here... this is like nodding in the wrong place and becomming treasurer of the PTA isn't it?


Post a pic and you'll find out


----------



## vernon (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry but there's too much alcohol in this thread. Here's one from me (the man with no vices)
> 
> View attachment 95265



I have vices but no spanners apart from my Brook's and Amal carburettor ones.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Noooo that gorgeous photo of the west country hills in Summer was fab.
> 
> Even though i felt queasy at the thought of them.


I've just plotted an eighteen mile flat ride for a friend. Pre and post ride refreshments, and lunch in Glastonbury. I thought of you as I checked the elevation to make it as flat as possible!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Post a pic and you'll find out


or ask @coffeejo


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Why does no one want to win... I feel I may be missing something important here... this is like nodding in the wrong place and becomming treasurer of the PTA isn't it?


No. Nothing like that. Nope.


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No. Nothing like that. Nope.



Okay then... this is lunch mid-ride at Hill Head... bike in the background


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Chez Hilshop 7th July 2015


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Okay then... this is lunch mid-ride at Hill Head... bike in the background
> 
> View attachment 95268


we have a winner

quick end the competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've just plotted an eighteen mile flat ride for a friend. Pre and post ride refreshments, and lunch in Glastonbury. I thought of you as I checked the elevation to make it as flat as possible!
> 
> View attachment 95267


I like Glastobury,all those hippies and even more now i know it's flat


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like Glastobury,all those hippies and even more now i know it's flat




Plus lunch in the George is not to be missed... portions are HUGE!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> we have a winner
> 
> quick end the competition


Nice try, get on with more of those poncy photos.

Just out of interest is it filters that make your photos look like they do?


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like Glastobury,all those hippies and even more now i know it's flat


Get your arse over here at some point and I'll do the tour guide thing.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Plus lunch in the George is not to be missed... portions are HUGE!


Oooh 

*wanders off to google*


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice try, get on with more of those poncy photos.
> 
> Just out of interest is it filters that make your photos look like they do?


hdr apps on the iphone

now I've told you, I've got to kill you. You know the rules


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

I hope that's cider in my bidon? Otherwise it's orange squash until I get home. Pff


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I hope that's cider in my bidon



looks like you couldnt find the toilet in time


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Oooh
> 
> *wanders off to google*




The George & Pilgrim, High street, Glastonbury


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> hdr apps on the iphone
> 
> now I've told you, I've got to kill you. You know the rules



Is that it ???

I thought you were some photo pro with all the gear but plenty of ideas.

Can i get them on android ?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can i get them on android



bet you can, you may be the next winner now


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 95270
> 
> 
> I hope that's cider in my bidon? Otherwise it's orange squash until I get home. Pff


Is that a melt in the rain carbon i spot there @BigAl68 ?

Thought you were a man of steel ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> bet you can, you may be the next winner now


** Wimps off to the Play Store **


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> ** Wimps off to the Play Store **


get one with good reviews and full resolution


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

If I sit here long enough these apples will be ready to make cider..


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Oh what a lovely surprise. I forgot I had left over chicken and sag madras in the fridge (home made) plus cider and a copy of rouleur to keep it in specifications.


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Oh what a lovely surprise. I forgot I had left over chicken and sag madras in the fridge (home made) plus cider and a copy of rouleur to keep it in specifications.
> View attachment 95275


ooh very artistic with the glass table and all...


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> ooh very artistic with the glass table and all...



And my slippers under the glass table.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Winner @coffeejo

and i see you are crawling to the Judge with the Orbea paperwork @BigAl68


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Winner @coffeejo
> 
> and i see you are crawling to the Judge with the Orbea paperwork @BigAl68



I am not sure what that means? Is it to do with the dentist? If so I shoukd know being an NHS lackey... 

Edit I see the Orbea on the magazine. Too many ciders.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Why does no one want to win... I feel I may be missing something important here... this is like nodding in the wrong place and becomming treasurer of the PTA isn't it?


I don't know why you think Nobody wants to win, we are all trying most earnestly to win, it's just the judge is a little picky about what she thinks meets her rules (otherwise she would be drowned in fantastic photos .... She's just a bit of a jobsworth!) 

Anyway try your best and you never know (with a bit of luck) you could be in charge of us!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

It's like hearding cats @Puddles, you would be brilliant at it.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Nowt to do with food or bikes but I thought it was interesting..


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't think this entry needs an explanation
> 
> View attachment 95287


Put some cycling gloves with it and it's a contender.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It looks like @potsy's hair


Hop says @potsy hasn't got much hair


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It looks like @potsy's hair



@potsy has hair???


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> @potsy has hair???



He has grown it with his hipster beard since he became a member of the fixed wheel.


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> He has grown it with his hipster beard since he became a member of the fixed wheel.




Ah I see that'll be why there has been a drought with regard to the spotty tights pictures... such a disappointment that man!


----------



## Katherine (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 95292


Wooo Hooo likey likey


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hop says @potsy hasn't got much hair


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 95292


Competition closed


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

after looking at the amount of alcohol in the pics, its no wonder this thread is bonkers


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

I blame my misspent youth for my madness and @hopless500 forcing weak beer into my empty glass.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I blame my misspent youth for my madness and @hopless500 forcing weak beer into my empty glass.


it looks like youve struggled with it over the past week


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 95292



I want you to be my wife. Katy and tesco cheese balls....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Had to be done.

Need to sleep soundly with all this cycling going on. Its nearly 150 miles now.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I want you to be my wife. Katy and tesco cheese balls....
> View attachment 95298
> View attachment 95300


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

oh GOD, its turning into blind ****ing date


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Perhaps Shaun should start a singles thread.


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Had to be done.
> 
> Need to sleep soundly with all this cycling going on. Its nearly 15.0 miles now.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jul 2015)

It's a good job that Mr K. is snoring away oblivious to cycle chat....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Hop has frozen her last can of beer.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


>



Cheeky f**ck*r


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Lumpy beer is not a good thing


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

thats better, now it looks like a fight

can't be doing with this luvved up stuff


----------



## Katherine (7 Jul 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn is going to go mad again when she sees how many pages she has to read in the morning. Actually she probably shouldn't bother!


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2015)

'ere are.







Wife keeps asking what I'm doing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

My sweets, art by Hop


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My sweets, art by Hop
> 
> View attachment 95309


Sweets or suppositories to help with little problems from the high mileage

I'd think twice about sharing your sweets


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My sweets, art by Hop
> 
> View attachment 95309




That pink seat looks suspicious


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Sweets or suppositories to help with little problems from the high mileage
> 
> I'd think twice about sharing your sweets


I love liquorice


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love liquorice


The foreign stuff tastes better than the crap they sell to us!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> 'ere are.
> 
> View attachment 95308
> 
> ...



Doesn't everyone take pictures of their food these days


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> That pink seat looks suspicious


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Things are going from bad to worse here.

Im considering pinching a cow from the dairy next door and standing my bike next to it.

@coffeejo cannot say we aren't trying


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Things are going from bad to worse here.
> 
> Im considering pinching a ciw from the dairy next door and standing my bike next to it.
> 
> @coffeejo cannot say we aren't trying


Is that German for cow


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

I corrected that


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I corrected that




Own up, you pair are sh*tfaced aren't you.

You're even slurring your typing


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo cannot say we aren't trying


I imagine she thinks you lot are very trying at the moment 

Anyway I've just received a PM from her, apparently she's had to leave the country unexpectedly and is unable to continue as judge, she has asked if @User14044 will stand in for her


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2015)

Not on this knats p beer we are not.

Just waiting for the cows to go to sleep. Not sure which is worse the mooing or the neighbours snoring


----------



## djb1971 (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not on this knats p beer we are not.




I was going off quantity not quality consumed


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2015)

What's the current challenge anyway? Every time I come in here I just get totally confused!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jul 2015)

I'm thinking we should start a support group for judges of the competition.

It could be called Everyone Gets Rambunctious: Exceptionally Traumatic and Stressful.

Or E.G.R.E.T.S for short.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I'm thinking we should start a support group for judges of the competition.
> 
> It could be called Everyone Gets Rambunctious: Exceptionally Traumatic and Stressful.
> 
> Or E.G.R.E.T.S for short.



HERON would be better.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> What's the current challenge anyway? Every time I come in here I just get totally confused!


I believe the challenge is to post as many times as possible without actally including a photo.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> What's the current challenge anyway? Every time I come in here I just get totally confused!


See my above post. And I'm the judge.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> See my above post. And I'm the judge.


She's a bit stroppy about it too!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> She's a bit stroppy about it too!


Hmm. Since it's you lot, maybe the threat of the carrot rather than the stick would have a better effect?


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2015)

Looks nice ... but perhaps a bit healthy ... where's the cake with lots of icing and cream


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

One for @User14044


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

Even @potsy


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2015)

Is it food???? Here's mine, but it's not cooked yet!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Looks nice ... but perhaps a bit healthy ... where's the cake with lots of icing and cream


And where's the bike related item?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

Rain has temporarily stopped play. I may have to sample a German beer while we are in sunny  Deutschĺand


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 95292


now that has finally given me an idea for this thread...



Mo1959 said:


> Is it food???? Here's mine, but it's not cooked yet!
> View attachment 95349





hopless500 said:


> And where's the bike related item?



@Mo1959 's bike related theme is sheep. She has to avoid them on her bike hence the no bike in the picture approach to the competition entry


----------



## Puddles (8 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95358




What is on the dessert menu? Anything good?


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> See my above post. And I'm the judge.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> What is on the dessert menu? Anything good?


Creme brulee, tiramasu, icecream and other stuff. We didn't have any


----------



## Puddles (8 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 95373
> View attachment 95373
> View attachment 95373
> View attachment 95373
> ...




How much have you drunk today????


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> How much have you drunk today????


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

Sorry peoples

I think the rain got in the phone. 

Its been torrential. Germany was as boring as Northern Germany always is but the beer was 100% better than the knats p that Hop buys hence i have just bought wine. 

One more fizzy yellow water and i will burst.

Anyhow we have crossed Holland and been into and out of Germany without an international incident that i am aware of. I am now dry in a trekkers hut. Tents are for nutters on a day like today.

Oh and we have dominos


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Not only have we got a cycling photo competition, we've also got a spot the difference one as well
> 
> 
> It's beaten me....all 6 look the same.



Since they all have the same number, you're probably right.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> HERON would be better.



I've been trying to work out what this could stand for all day. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

With a nod to @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

This says it all really


----------



## djb1971 (8 Jul 2015)

is wimps letting your tyres down 

surprised she can hold both bikes with 4 crates of beer in the panniers


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2015)

Your bikes must weigh a lot if it took that long to stop after passing the sign...  just how many Shokkoladen bars have you bought?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

No more fizzy water


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

Can you tell what it's going to be....?


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2015)

Deep pan crisp and even...


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

Im on the water now i can't keep up with Hop.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 95427
> 
> Im on the water now i can't keep up with Hop.



lightweight.

Just because it isn't 100% proof


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Can you tell what it's going to be....?
> 
> 
> View attachment 95423




Does a picture made of pastry count as cycling related? 
Though, Mr K. thought it was 2 blobs!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Does a picture made of pastry count as cycling related?
> Though, Mr K. thought it was 2 blobs!
> 
> View attachment 95432
> View attachment 95433


More practice required. What I'm seeing in the ink pastry blobs isn't fit to be repeated on a family-friendly forum.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

You are such a hard task master Jo.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> More practice required. What I'm seeing in the ink pastry blobs isn't fit to be repeated on a family-friendly forum.




Don't no what you think you're seeing!! Other than blobs? 
To be fair, Mr K. was hovering about wondering when he was going to get his meal, so I was rushing. I didn't even have a shower or sit down after my ride.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't no what you think you're seeing!! Other than blobs?
> To be fair, Mr K. was hovering about wondering when he was going to get his meal, so I was rushing. I didn't even have a shower or sit down after my ride.


No comment.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't no what you think you're seeing!! Other than blobs?
> To be fair, Mr K. was hovering about wondering when he was going to get his meal, so I was rushing. I didn't even have a shower or sit down after my ride.



Delicious pie though.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I want you to be my wife. Katy and tesco cheese balls....
> View attachment 95298
> View attachment 95300




It is nice though, to find someone with a shared love of Katy cider ( a variation of my name) and especially Tesco cheese balls (which feature in the password for my PC)!!


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> It is nice though, to find someone with a shared love of Katy cider ( a variation of my name) and especially Tesco cheese balls (which feature in the password for my PC)!!




Ps. I think that @BigAl68 should start a cider thread like the beer one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Ps. I think that @BigAl68 should start a cider thread like the beer one.


OMG

@User14044 does Gravel do spare livers ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He'll do anything as long as you keep him and his mates in beer for an evening


The future of the NHS


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I've been trying to work out what this could stand for all day. Please enlighten me.



Nothing.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Can you tell what it's going to be....?
> 
> 
> View attachment 95423



Pie.



User14044mountain said:


> I'd eat it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you'd eat a Morrisons non Melton Mowbray pork pie.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2015)

Can someone remind me the closing date for the current comp. I'm struggling to find a suitable opportunity to do a photo on this one.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

As soon as @coffeejo can't take any more (or the 19th)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> As soon as @coffeejo can't take any more (or the 19th)



Cheers, plenty of time still for me to come up with the usual dross then


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

I have a technical
Thank god I found a couple of cable ties to pack before we left


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95553
> 
> I have a technical
> Thank god I found a couple of cable ties to pack before we left




Ooops! Did Hills do that ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ooops! Did Hills do that ?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ooops! Did Hills do that ?


Do you think I can blame her ??


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Do you think I can blame her ??




Yep, tell her she did it when trying to keep up with you on the


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Yep, tell her she did it when trying to keep up with you on the


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2015)

More waffle and none qualifying pictures 

I might have to get my bike back out soon at this rate just to give Jo something to do.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Yep, tell her she did it when trying to keep up with you on the


Believe me, she could easily drink me under the table


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

You can blame Helga the Google map reader 

She took us off road.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> More waffle and none qualifying pictures
> 
> I might have to get my bike back out soon at this rate just to give Jo something to do.


Ok more waffling then if it will make you dust the cobwebs off and make spiders homeless.

Oh and they are @hopless500 knees


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok more waffling then if it will make you dust the cobwebs off and make spiders homeless.
> 
> Oh and they are @hopless500 knees
> 
> View attachment 95556


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can blame Helga the Google map reader
> 
> She took us off road.


And she was doing so well!


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>


Is my knee that lovely


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Is my knee that lovely


That is yours on the right, yes?


----------



## Puddles (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Is my knee that lovely


Yes it is quite a delight 


potsy said:


> That is yours on the right, yes?



Potsy is just jealous after we saw him in his mankini and he admitted he needs to lose a pound or two!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2015)

Now I'm really confused. Is the theme pubs, food, feet or knees???


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Now I'm really confused. Is the theme pubs, food, feet or knees???


Nobbly kneees, there is a clear winner already


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Now I'm really confused. Is the theme pubs, food, feet or knees???


27 pages ago it was meant to be refreshments (with a cycling object  ) but now .... who knows?


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Jo, I've been doing my best to stick to topic but certain people here


Yes, dear.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> 27 pages ago it was meant to be refreshments (with a cycling object  ) but now .... who knows?


She's admitted defeat


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> She's admitted defeat


The winner will be the worst offender


----------



## djb1971 (10 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The winner will be the worst offender


that doesnt exactly narrow it down to one person


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2015)

I did think there might have been a point to this.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 95593



Reminds me of my daughter, when small, poking an ant to death with her finger. "Ant gone now"


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> I did think there might have been a point to this.


Look past the banter and there is. I've seen some beautiful photos captured just for this thread.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Now I'm really confused. Is the theme pubs, food, feet or knees???


The answer is 'yes'


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Nobbly kneees, there is a clear winner already


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell it's hot. Needed to stop for fluids and replenish my salts


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2015)

We have no power cos we're camping (and we're surrounded by disapproving Germans ) so we may go quiet for a while. ..... shut it potsy......
I think we should definitely not mention the war  
HW is giving me disaproving looks 
I have opened this




which has elicited a disgusted look from the nearest German neighbour


----------



## Puddles (10 Jul 2015)

At home after the mad dash to the Village Market! The trailer is mostly empty cos I sold everything, there are refreshments I purchased at the market in there though!


----------



## Puddles (10 Jul 2015)

These refreshments!


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2015)

You should combine the gin with the soccer party. That would be fun!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

Did someone mention Gin. 

It's up in the 30s again so we have left the campsite and guess where we are


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did someone mention Gin.
> 
> It's up in the 30s again so we have left the campsite and guess where we are
> View attachment 95649


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

So Potsys won this challenge as Jo surrendered to the waffling ?


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So Potsys won this challenge as Jo surrendered to the waffling ?



Let's hope so as I normally don't drink when cycling.... Hic


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What worries me is the next challenge will be something to do with short legs, hipsters and fixies......



The hobbit challenge ?


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

Not sure where the bike is? Locked up in the pub I think.... 5 pints in... All that money from the bike sale is leading me astray from my usual monastic lifestyle.


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

Well I don't seem to be getting drunk. The bike is now in my mates pubs cellar so it's time to turn it up a notch. @Katherine will appreciate this. No cheesy balls though


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)

NopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNope


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Let's hope so as I normally don't drink when cycling.... Hic


Yeah yeah i believe you


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Not sure where the bike is? Locked up in the pub I think.... 5 pints in... All that money from the bike sale is leading me astray from my usual monastic lifestyle.
> View attachment 95655




Blame Hop i am


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> NopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNope


NO !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> NO !



I know some people eh, NUTTERS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddles (10 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> NopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNope


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>



So that's a no then, your not tempted to have a go


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## Puddles (10 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


@potsy is so embaressing!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> @potsy is so embaressing!



and this is what healthy food does for him


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

Tdf, ashes, tennis, Cider, sunshine...... Bloody hell no wonder I abandoned my bike


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I heard that your bike abandoned you, Al



She did a bit like that's Scots bloke did. Great result for cav and froome, great result for the cricket and tennis... Pff


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2015)

refreshments?






essential liquid before a ride!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2015)

or did you mean something like this?






all homemade including the bread (sourdough) and the pate! oh and the sourdough chocolate chip scone which is more like a sweet bread but not that type!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2015)

Finally....






picked before my ride was terminated. Fresh wild raspberries. My favourite!

I will catch up on the pages and pages of drivel prose later.


----------



## Puddles (10 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> refreshments?
> 
> View attachment 95678
> 
> ...



Did something large poo on your table?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

Nothing remotely to do with the challenge but this is where we are staying. Its an area known as the Marinas 4k from Roemond. 
I hasten to add we are staying in the campsite not on one of these million dollar babies.

I wish though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Did something large poo on your table?


Morphine leaves you needing plenty of fibre in your diet... They are unpitted dates and very nice they are too!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bloody hell it's hot. Needed to stop for fluids and replenish my salts
> View attachment 95621




Mmm, pork scratchings!

Another tasty snack we have in common. I have to share them though as the whole family like them, whereas the cheese balls are all mine.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nothing remotely to do with the challenge


Just like every other one of your posts then


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Just like every other one of your posts then


So how was your bike ride today


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So how was your bike ride today


Was good, I even took the camera but forgot to take any pictures


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Was good, I even took the camera but forgot to take any pictures


I bet your school report said "must do better "


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2015)

I was going to do a two part photo yesterday, as I met friends for early morning refreshments .... But I ate it all and didn't remember till we were leaving 2 hours later so I give you the first photo (without my coffee and croissant but there were lurking very near by)


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

Where is that shaun @summerdays?


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Where is that shaun @summerdays?


On the Gloucester Road, in Bishopston (near the prison), and before anyone asks that's my bike in the background in the first picture.

On the Shaun front, I collected 14 yesterday and used it as an excuse to spy on my youngest who was doing water sports in the docks till it got too hot and I had to seek shade!


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> On the Gloucester Road, in Bishopston (near the prison), and before anyone asks that's my bike in the background in the first picture.
> 
> On the Shaun front, I collected 14 yesterday and used it as an excuse to spy on my youngest who was doing water sports in the docks till it got too hot and I had to seek shade!



I think I have seen about 20. I am trying to convince a few friends we should do all of them in a day on our bikes but they are grumpy old men so I will probably do it myself. I need to get a map from work


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, I always wondered what Shaun looked like.


He does seem to have lots of disguises.....


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think I have seen about 20. I am trying to convince a few friends we should do all of them in a day on our bikes but they are grumpy old men so I will probably do it myself. I need to get a map from work


Get the app on your phone (after all it's for the hospital ) though it's not perfect, but you can type a code in if it doesn't realise you are standing by one. I've collected 33 so far. I've done most of the North ones, but at first I didn't note down the code so I could enter then on the version I have on the iPad so I'll have to revisit some. Here's the screen shot from the app but from the iPad so missing 5 codes.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

Thanks @summerdays and yes I suppose I should support my own hospital.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

Loving Shaun, post some pics of the others you two. Good excuse for a ride out and refreshments.

Talking of which




and what do you think of my feet sun tan ?





Tan lines from my cycling shoes are making some interesting shapes and yes my feet are clean


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

Damn I thought I would get the first booze shots up today and forgot the girls are an hour or two ahead. Anyway bike clean having had the bus journey of shame to collect it. Now listening to the test match and warming up before I go to a local beer and cider festival on my bike. Only a few miles away and on the cycle path.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

And a foot for good measure.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

My entry. I bought the cake and coke at 80 miles on this mornings ride, put the coke in the triangle bag and the cake in my back pocket. This photo was taken at mile 96 when I decided to drink the coke and eat half the cake. It was very soft and warm, but at that point it was the nicest food on earth!







Oh and the that bench is where me and our lass normally stop for our coffee on our Sunday morning pootle, and this is the view we have:







and finally a picture of the bike in its full glory


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm feeling a bit inadequate after seeing this on Twitter
> 
> View attachment 95758



He looks hideous 



Won't be long before his organs start to fail and he will need constant medical care.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jul 2015)

Just given my house mates bike a quick clean, tweaked the brakes and taken a buckle out the wheel. Cleaned the cassette and chain set as covered in years of neglect and we are off to the cider festival.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....just like a number of us here



Some closer than others


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm feeling a bit inadequate after seeing this on Twitter
> 
> View attachment 95758


Yuck


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice photos but you'll be disqualified because of your high mileage



Top result!


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And a foot for good measure.
> View attachment 95760


That's the 2nd right leg.....you're not a unidexter are you??


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And a foot for good measure.
> View attachment 95760


I thought for a second that @Hill Wimp was showing her legs off again, then I realised yours are not as hairy


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> I thought for a second that @Hill Wimp was showing her legs off again, then I realised yours are not as hairy


Just because im several hundred miles away does not mean i cannot make you life a misery Bilbo 


In my tent listening to a bad selection of Euro pop that is belting out on the site.

Im actually a bit concerned about Hop as she has only had 1 beer tonight. Mind you whilst i was off shopping she managed to neck 3 triple Belgian ones.

I remained with my G&T and an ice lolly 

Long cycle to just outside Masstericht tomorrow, weather forecast is showers. You may get some photos of drowned rats by tea time. I apparently look quite fetching with rain dripping off my baseball cap.

Hop has the food photos.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just because im several hundred miles away does not mean i cannot make you life a misery Bilbo
> 
> 
> In my tent listening to a bad selection of Euro pop that is belting out on the site.
> ...


Do I??? 
Which food ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

Err breakfast feast.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jul 2015)

Ah. Gorrit.


----------



## TVC (11 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ah. Gorrit.
> View attachment 95816


That's a mid morning snack for Potsy.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's a mid morning snack for Potsy.



But where are the sausages


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

Saw this in the city today.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Plus there's too much fruit.



By that you mean there is fruit


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think @djb1971 has been stalking you......he's got a fat one, hasn't he?


The tyres were enormous. How you ride with those i don't known.


----------



## djb1971 (11 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think @djb1971 he's got a fat one, hasn't he?



A fat what?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

There were several in the shop all called Spyder.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

I was trying to find one of a Dutch hill climber as i feel i have become an expert in this now


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


Uh oh, do we have a new challenger for the nobbly knees prize?


----------



## Katherine (11 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ah. Gorrit.
> View attachment 95816




That's my favourite picture so far!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

Those knees may be mine. At lest you cannot see my cycling shorts sun tan line.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> That's my favourite picture so far!


It was nice and Hop always takes a good photo.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2015)

So the theme is legs/feet?

Here's my entry:






I'm the dashing chap with the arm span of an albatross. The guy in the suit is Eric Tait, Berwick Rangers' all time top scorer, a proper gent who gave us a wee tour of the stadium.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2015)




----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ah. Gorrit.
> View attachment 95816




 a proper breakfast


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> By that you mean there is fruit


----------



## TVC (12 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


Wassup Jo?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wassup Jo?



Berwick Rangers fan I reckon.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Jul 2015)

Well we somehow cycled home at midnight after almost a dozen ciders and far too much hog roast. They had some great bands finishing off with a ska band from Wales and I feel a little fragile today.


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2015)

Feeling fed up. Bearings gone on bottom bracket. Hot pedals!





Emergency rations being consumed at a bus stop near Manchester airport, while I wait for Mr. K to rescue me. The group I was with have gone on. It was going to be a lovely day riding around Cheshire.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Feeling fed up. Bearings gone on bottom bracket. Hot pedals!
> View attachment 95884
> 
> 
> Emergency rations being consumed at a bus stop near Manchester airport, while I wait for Mr. K to rescue me. The group I was with have gone on. It was going to be a lovely day riding around Cheshire.


Shame about the ride being cut short. I hope it's a straightforward fix.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jul 2015)

This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95938
> 
> This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )



Headless.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Headless.


It's better that way


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Headless.





hopless500 said:


> It's better that way



Makes a change from legless.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95938
> 
> This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )




hmmmmmmmm

chippy chips


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95938
> 
> This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )



mmmmm! one healthy meal,  and one salady concoction!


----------



## TVC (12 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95938
> 
> This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )


Looks very nice.

...the food I mean not Wimpy.




.........not that Hills isn't very nice, it's just I meant.....



..............best I stop digging.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jul 2015)

It was chilly. Its been a yuck day. Lots of rain showers, cold, Belgium, boring, Belgium, Helga way bananas, Belgium, need i say more.

Both very tired, i may have just snoozed for 2 hours.

Weather for tomorrow, well its Belgium, what do you think ?


----------



## TVC (12 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I love your avatar as well


First time since Christmas that I've been on here using the computer. I can't seem to find Abe, so bunny will have to do. Munch will be back in December


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jul 2015)

@coffeejo can we have an example of what you are looking for as Judge.

Im not sure we are impressing you suitably


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo can we have an example of what you are looking for as Judge.
> 
> Im not sure we are impressing you suitably



Tomorrow. I'll go through them all tomorrow, see who is in contention.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may have a sleepless night


Has the Prof banished you to the sofa again?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jul 2015)

I wont thats for sure. After no sleep last night ( i hate camping ) and climbing Belgian hills today im cream crackered.


----------



## TVC (12 Jul 2015)

Here we go, a composition I call Bike, Foot, Lemon Drizzle Cake. 







My first entry ever, it's taken me this long to work out the rules. I hope I've got it right.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can't you find one of those hiker's garden sheds? Trish and I used them when we got fed up with canvas when doing the North Sea route.


Trekkerhut yep we are in those now and we have used a few along the route. For a few extra euros you get a comfy bed, electricity and heating to dry your wet gear. The UK should think about them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here we go, a composition I call Bike, Foot, Lemon Drizzle Cake.
> 
> View attachment 95959
> 
> ...


Winner


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can't you find one of those hiker's garden sheds? Trish and I used them when we got fed up with canvas when doing the North Sea route.


We're using those too. Camping is fine apart from being on a 'quiet after 10' site that has music blaring out until 2 in the morning when you're getting up at 7am 
passersby wd have heard profuse swearing coming from my tent


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here we go, a composition I call Bike, Foot, Lemon Drizzle Cake.
> 
> View attachment 95959
> 
> ...



Well done, it just needs the heron/ egret.


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

Taken tonight with my go pro in the pitch dark at Hanchurch woods


A banana gone in 3 bites

That's about as close as I get to refreshments unless I'm on a pub stop!


----------



## summerdays (13 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Taken tonight with my go pro in the pitch dark at Hanchurch woods
> 
> 
> A banana gone in 3 bites
> ...


Now if only there was someone watching in the woods, filming the nutter doing this!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Now if only there was someone watching in the woods, filming the nutter doing this!



it did cross my mind


but it helps when you're the only nutter out at night


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2015)

I think these meet the 'requirements'.... whatever they were. 






The what the f*** is she up to look





The I can't get out of the way pose and the trike being used as a wheelchair look....





And my OH's attempt at a foot in the picture.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think these meet the 'requirements'.... whatever they were.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96013
> ...


Does he know where his or your foot is on the body? It's almost as good as Rocky's bird identification..... Don't let him operate on you!

Edit: for calcification err _clarification_ I meant don't let Mr SNSSO operate on you, but thinking about it ...l don't let Rocky either.....

Opps just spotted the helpful ipad typo correction!!!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo can we have an example of what you are looking for as Judge.
> 
> Im not sure we are impressing you suitably



I like these: the overall look of some, whilst others could do with a bit of polishing/cropping but I love the idea behind them. There's one clear winner in my mind but we've still got a week (A WEEK!!!!!!) to go.



Katherine said:


> I had a banana on my early ride, the first picture wasn't one for sharing, he he.
> 
> View attachment 94741





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 94777
> 
> specially for @potsy





BigAl68 said:


> I went out on one of my normal Sunday rides and got caught up in the bath sportive. Got told off by a marshal for not wearing a helmet and told him I wasn't in the sportive so please be quiet using my most polite language. Decided to cut my ride short for coffee. This is arty as my coffee shots get.
> 
> View attachment 94990
> 
> ...





BigAl68 said:


> Sun came out so I am on my second pint.
> View attachment 95040
> View attachment 95041





hopless500 said:


> For @BigAl68 ...
> View attachment 95256
> 
> it's a bit cack tbh ,wd much prefer a Stowford Press..





Katherine said:


> View attachment 95292





mybike said:


> 'ere are.
> 
> View attachment 95308
> 
> ...





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95358





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> refreshments?
> 
> View attachment 95678
> 
> ...





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> or did you mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 95679
> 
> ...





summerdays said:


> I was going to do a two part photo yesterday, as I met friends for early morning refreshments .... But I ate it all and didn't remember till we were leaving 2 hours later so I give you the first photo (without my coffee and croissant but there were lurking very near by)
> View attachment 95727
> View attachment 95730





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 95938
> 
> This evening's nosh (with HW in the background in a CYCLE top )





djb1971 said:


> Taken tonight with my go pro in the pitch dark at Hanchurch woods
> 
> 
> A banana gone in 3 bites
> ...


----------



## summerdays (13 Jul 2015)

Oh no.... I'm not safe ... but where is Rocky or Potsy on your list.....?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

Oh ok got it





Yay i'm not on the list but Hop has got 4


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oh no.... I'm not safe ... but where is Rocky or Potsy on your list.....?


I confess I really liked rocky's cross section of a pork pie but there wasn't anything cycling-related in it (the photo, not the pie though that would have counted). Still might declare him the winner to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

Not sure this captures just how dire the weather is but here goes


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure this captures just how dire the weather is but here goes
> 
> View attachment 96033
> View attachment 96034


Did a bird poo on your chips?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


I was going to say "what are you complaining about, you only have the 1 entry" but then I spotted you have 4 entries and I only have 2, so I think I'll let you off. I don't think you cried enough btw!


----------



## Puddles (13 Jul 2015)

Such a shame I am not in the top eleventy million


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Such a shame I am not in the top eleventy million


I thought that would be mean on your first go!


----------



## Puddles (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure this captures just how dire the weather is but here goes
> 
> View attachment 96033
> View attachment 96034




Has Hops been on the play equipment yet?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure this captures just how dire the weather is but here goes
> 
> View attachment 96033
> View attachment 96034


No it doesn't, but those chips look really good...   but there is nothing cycling related in that picture with them!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Did a bird poo on your chips?


Im in Belgium, what do you think it is ?

However it has been artfully splodged.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> No it doesn't, but those chips look really good...   but there is nothing cycling related in that picture with them!


Bugger


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

I do think this thread needs its own mod and proffesional photographer on a permenant basis

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

It does get a bit out of hand and lacksidaisical around the rules


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I confess I really liked rocky's cross section of a pork pie but there wasn't anything cycling-related in it (the photo, not the pie though that would have counted). Still might declare him the winner to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Puddles (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im in Belgium, what do you think it is ?
> 
> .



Belgian Bird Poo?


----------



## summerdays (13 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's nice to have a serious photographer as judge this time round. Something that's been lacking since last time I was judge


That sounds like a nomination entry to me!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

@coffeejo 

do I get extra danger bonus points for being in a local dogging area whilst erotically eating a banana and riding my bike and having the actual bike in the pics


if so, please deduct them


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @coffeejo
> 
> do I get extra danger bonus points for being in a local dogging area whilst erotically eating a banana and riding my bike and having the actual bike in the pics
> 
> ...


Arhh it's all coming out now !!!


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Arhh it's all coming out now !!!


they'd only have to see me bite the end off the banana and they'd all run a mile


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> they'd only have to see me bite the end off the banana and they'd all run a mile


So you were activly trying to clean the dogging area, doing it for the community whilst siezing the opportunity to show off your apps and win the competition ?


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So you were activly trying to clean the dogging area, doing it for the community whilst siezing the opportunity to show off your apps and win the competition ?



almost correct, used my gopro no apps

can you imagine how well that banana glowed with 200lumens shining on it in pitch black woodland, it was like a doggers beacon

I'm amazed at the lengths i go to for this thread, I deserve a medal


----------



## Puddles (13 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> almost correct, used my gopro no apps
> 
> can you imagine how well that banana glowed with 200lumens shining on it in pitch black woodland, it was like a doggers beacon
> 
> I'm amazed at the lengths i go to for this thread, I deserve a medal


 and to win


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

look you pair, I thought @potsy had won

I at least had the sense to take them out of focus


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

Nah they looked good to me and totally in focus 




Where are my glasses


----------



## djb1971 (13 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nah they looked good to me and totally in focus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




trust me, they're blurred

I was shaking with fear of meeting Barry and Kevin and they fancied a threesome



in truth, Ive never seen any doggers down there. Trust me I've looked everywhere


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2015)

Definatly medal material


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

Liege we have arrived 

Watching the TdF in French whilst Hop cleans up after her earlier mechanical.

Much less waffling than UK coverage.

Staying in a budget Ibis and i am certainly impressed. 

Couple of pics of the route.






Who said the Belgians aren't stylish





Cycling through Flanders Fields. On a nice day this would have been glorious.







Hit the Ravel cycle neywork 2k out of our location.

Belgium was boring and austere and although we are still in it just Flemish Belgium as opposed to Brabant is much nicer.

Now for food


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2015)

After wee have all been accused of not being very creative , I went out with a scone and decided to take some photos...

Not quite a before and after, more a before and during... and this was surprisingly hard to do because the DOF was an issue getting both the scone and the scene in focus! It was an either/or, so I did one of each! I may try again tomorrow if the weather is OK and if I have another scone out with me, which depends on me cooking some this evening!


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> After wee have all been accused of not being very creative , I went out with a scone and decided to take some photos...
> 
> Not quite a before and after, more a before and during... and this was surprisingly hard to do because the DOF was an issue getting both the scone and the scene in focus! It was an either/or, so I did one of each! I may try again tomorrow if the weather is OK and if I have another scone out with me, which depends on me cooking some this evening!
> 
> ...


Something has taken a chunk out of that second photo.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Something has taken a chunk out of that second photo.....


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

Two pics of whatever this seed crop was while I messed around with the focus.
It was like a field of bubbles.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

Liege. A couple of nicer bits. The rest was a bit grim.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2015)

I see hoppy has got the hang of posting random pictures that have absolutely no relevance to the current challenge


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> I see hoppy has got the hang of posting random pictures that have absolutely no relevance to the current challenge


I have learnt from you well


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

lets face it, it's alcohol fuelled behavior that's the main cause 


having said that, it could be lack of booze. Not seen any booze pics recently


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you dogging again tonight, dj?


nahhh

I've not got the stamina for it like I had in my twenties/thirties.

I can manage a couple of good ones a week now



that's night rides at hanchurch woods btw. Dirty minds


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> lets face it, it's alcohol fuelled behavior that's the main cause
> 
> 
> having said that, it could be lack of booze. Not seen any booze pics recently







best I can do for now


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

normal service has been resumed

where's wimps?


----------



## Katherine (14 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> After wee have all been accused of not being very creative , I went out with a scone and decided to take some photos...
> 
> Not quite a before and after, more a before and during... and this was surprisingly hard to do because the DOF was an issue getting both the scone and the scene in focus! It was an either/or, so I did one of each! I may try again tomorrow if the weather is OK and if I have another scone out with me, which depends on me cooking some this evening!
> 
> ...


Scone in focus is obviously the correct one!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have learnt from you well, oh Master


FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> normal service has been resumed
> 
> where's wimps?


Next to me drinking a mix of red wine and cherry beer


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

2 euros for a Chilian Cab Sav, the only way it is possible to drink this paint stripper is to add the rather odd cherry flavoured cherry beer donated by Hop.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> drink this paint stripper


you know, there are times when I am more than glad I am almost TT!


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

that's a bit desperate

you'll be on the meths next


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

We are drinking whilst catching up on the TdF. 

We are up to Saturday.

NO SPOILERS

Poor Tony Martin


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that's a bit desperate
> 
> you'll be on the meths next


 thats the favoured tipple of our @vernon or is it absinthe. Both the same to me.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that's a bit desperate
> 
> you'll be on the meths next



they already ran out


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

same taste different colour


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


yep, thats the colour


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> lets face it, it's alcohol fuelled behavior that's the main cause
> 
> 
> having said that, it could be lack of booze. Not seen any booze pics recently



This is the nearest I get.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are drinking whilst catching up on the TdF.
> 
> We are up to Saturday.
> 
> ...


Lance Armstrong won, he made a shock return after it turned out to be all a dream Dallas style 

Or maybe I just don't know anything about the silly race


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2015)

OMG. OMG. OMG . I forgot to Strava the route today. Argh.  We went up hills. One was 7% just before Rue de Crameux LF6.
Bloody huge b'stard climb out of Liege too...... 1.36 miles with a 600m (1968 and a bit feet ) climb. Hard work that was . Even got encouragement from passersby


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

You will


mybike said:


> This is the nearest I get.
> 
> View attachment 96163


Food, you need food in the picture and then you may win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

I am now a Southern Belgian hill climber


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2015)

As a card carrying member of things that demand cards to be carried, I will be posting a winning photograph tomorrow.

Can someone please remind me of the present rules, should there be any, so my Hasselblad is primed and ready..................


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

Food and you always post food so you stand a good chance of winning.

@coffeejo wants arty food in a cycling senario.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo wants food


Doesn't she always?


----------



## djb1971 (14 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> As a card carrying member of things that demand cards to be carried, I will be posting a winning photograph tomorrow.
> 
> Can someone please remind me of the present rules, should there be any, so my Hasselblad is primed and ready..................


Cake will win


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

So how come you didnt manage any food photos on your recent long ride eh @potsy ?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2015)

Arty food... Hmmmm....I did take a photograph of an artisan scone today, sadly not in a cycling environment...


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Arty food... Hmmmm....I did take a photograph of an artisan scone today, sadly not in a cycling environment...


We have a winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

Nah Hop has a gem to post from this morning


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2015)

Food and cycling.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

Breakfast on the bikes - literally


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)




----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2015)

Is hoppy looking for some hills or the next pub?


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96193


Nice photo ... unusual, it doesn't have any food or drink in it...... are you lost?


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Breakfast on the bikes - literally
> View attachment 96187


Good God!!

you pair carry some crap about, how long are you away for 6 months


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Good God!!
> 
> you pair carry some crap about, how long are you away for 6 months


I like it .... I end up with a full pannier just to go to work, by the time I have possible changes of clothes, things I might need, things I might have needed 6 months ago in the middle of winter etc. And it's always embarrassing emptying it on the floor to find the tool that has slipped to the bottom of the heap!! But I've seen how the professions do it (you get your child to pull a trailer with kit in .... so I've still got a bit further to go in my aspirations to "be prepared")


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

must be a lady thing


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Nice photo ... unusual, it doesn't have any food or drink in it...... are you lost?


Hill's is a lot older than I imagined


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Hill's is a lot older than I imagined


Hmm.... which is the opposite to what is going to happen to you when she reads that!!!


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Hmm.... which is the opposite to what is going to happen to you when she reads that!!!


beat me to it


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Good God!!
> 
> you pair carry some crap about, how long are you away for 6 months


Tent, thermarest and sleeping bag take up room unfortunately.
edit/ I always have space to squash a couple of beers in


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Oh soooo far away @potsy


Yet the reach of my strong arm is soooo close as you know


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Anyway 380 miles down,plenty of sodding Belgian hills with the next one at 18% 

so not bad for a 46yr old soon to be 47 in 16 days.

Now food


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway 380 miles down,plenty of sodding Belgian hills with the next one at 18%
> 
> so not bad for a 46yr old soon to be 47 in 16 days.
> 
> Now food



you both look much younger


a wee bit more of my sucking up to future judges


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Nice photo ... unusual, it doesn't have any food or drink in it...... are you lost?



Looks corny to me.



djb1971 said:


> you both look much younger
> 
> 
> a wee bit more of my sucking up to future judges



I think you were judging previously on their whines, er, posts.



User14044mountain said:


> I think they'd call it credit card touring but with a big overdraft.



Don't you mean draught?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Hideous and we have to do it after lunch the other way






9%


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> Hideous and we have to do it after lunch the other way
> ...


We've had Chimay beer. Tasty.


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hideous and we have to do it after lunch the other way



If you stay where you are & hoppy gets lunch ....


----------



## GM (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96193



I didn't think 'selfies' were in the rules!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I didn't think 'selfies' were in the rules!


Yeah i know but Rocky gets away with them and and i am holiday and and i was trying to do a @SatNavSaysStraightOn inspired photo minus the wing mirror and and i'm on tour


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I didn't think 'selfies' were in the rules!


There are rules?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Actually no one told me the rules and i only entered because it was a pub thread that @BigAl68 started.


----------



## GM (15 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> There are rules guidelines
> ?



FIFY.

Nice photo BTW!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Nice photo BTW!


Yes, that Chimay pic is particularly fine


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96193



Nice landscape but couldnt you have asked the bystanders to move out of the way first


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Nice landscape but couldnt you have asked the bystanders to move out of the way first


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> Hideous and we have to do it after lunch the other way
> ...



2 x beers = 18%


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> 2 x beers = 18%


Thats exactly what i said and i had 2 as well. Now on this




coffee and armganac.

Heaven help me getting back up that hill.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats exactly what i said and i had 2 as well. Now on this
> View attachment 96215
> coffee and armganac.
> 
> Heaven help me getting back up that hill.


I think you have been diddled ... someone has left a crumb on your "platter"


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Just watched the end of the TdF in another cafe. We need more coffee before attempting 18% home
















At a walk


----------



## TVC (15 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Hill's is a lot older than I imagined


Wait until she opens her mouth, she has the diction of a docker.


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just watched the end of the TdF in another cafe


Just watched it too, fell asleep, is it always that boring?


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Just watched it too, fell asleep, is it always that boring?


yep, since they all stopped taking enhancements


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wait until she opens her mouth, she has the diction of a docker.


Outrageous i went to prep and grammar schools


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Just done the 18% hill back home to the b&b.


We survived 

Now drinking beer in the garden. Very warm but overcast and no breeze. Birdsong and the neighbours children playing nicely. Perfect.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now drinking beer in the garden



I see that you pair are taking performance enhancing substances again


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I see that you pair are taking performance enhancing substances again


You have to enhance what we do to make it a performance at all


----------



## djb1971 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have to enhance what we do to make it a performance at all



I have the same trouble


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now drinking beer in the garden. Very warm but overcast and no breeze. Birdsong and the neighbours children *sqealing and yelling*. Perfect.​


​FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Talking of substances. Our ride this morning through the fields was very sweet.

I realised why







Huge unsecured field of dope.

I have my suspicions it was a community project as there was the odd harvested patches.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Huge unsecured field of dope.
> 
> I have my suspicions it was a community *oroject* as there was the odd harvested patches.


there is just a chance some of it got to you..


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Talking of substances. Our ride this morning through the fields was very sweet.
> 
> I realised why
> 
> ...



Are you sure you haven't got lost due to too much booze and ended up back in the Netherlands?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Not with these hills, or are they just a dope haze of an illusion.

I understand that can happen


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Are you sure you haven't got lost due to too much booze and ended up back in the Netherlands?


We've hardly touched a drop


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We've hardly touched a drop



Huh ???


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I like it .... I end up with a full pannier just to go to work, by the time I have possible changes of clothes, things I might need, things I might have needed 6 months ago in the middle of winter etc. And it's always embarrassing emptying it on the floor to find the tool that has slipped to the bottom of the heap!! But I've seen how the professions do it (you get your child to pull a trailer with kit in .... so I've still got a bit further to go in my aspirations to "be prepared")


@Puddles has it to a T.

Some may call it child labour but others may call it character building.

This is actually the first time i have had front panniers as well as back and it took some getting used to.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Jul 2015)

You are both a pair of drunken stoners. Where do I sign up for the next tour?


----------



## Puddles (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Puddles has it to a T.
> 
> Some may call it child labour but others may call it character building.
> 
> This is actually the first time i have had front panniers as well as back and it took some getting used to.


Oi... I have no Sherpa Child for the possible IOW camping trip... I need new luggage for Bertha... and so we can get on the train... Maggots handlebar bag has arrived... so that is her carrying the toiletries so we can think we might wash, brush hair, or use soap at somepoint.

The 0.7 mile to the "how far away can we get from the music" music festival will require the trailer and I also have the small child who pulls available that weekend too... only cos I shall be taking other stuffs like crabbing buckets and things...


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Huh ???


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not cycling, I didn't take the picture and it's got nothing to do with refreshments ...... Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 96279


Yes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not cycling, I didn't take the picture and it's got nothing to do with refreshments ...... Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 96279


WINNER !!!!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Time for a few more selfies i think


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not cycling, I didn't take the picture and it's got nothing to do with refreshments ...... Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 96279


----------



## TVC (15 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not cycling, I didn't take the picture and it's got nothing to do with refreshments ...... Do I win?
> 
> View attachment 96279


Another beautiful landscape ruined.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another beautiful landscape ruined.



Seems to be a recent problem people randomly loitering in pictures and blocking the view, what happened to the feet !!!!!


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2015)

A nice place to stop for a _refreshing _drink.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2015)

But creative.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Breakfast then off to Namur.

Stayed in a beautiful Chambre D'Hotes last night woke up to woodpeckers and bird song.






Got to push the laden bikes up that pesky 18% soon


----------



## Puddles (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Breakfast then off to Namur.
> 
> Stayed in a beautiful Chambre D'Hotes last night woke up to woodpeckers and bird song.
> 
> ...




Is that Hops looking like s skinny minny with her legs out?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Is that Hops looking like s skinny minny with her legs out?


Yep that was her packing up her bike. 

We made the hill and cycled down into Huy where the TdF was on the 6th. Didnt see that silly hill the climbed thankfully.

Now following the Ravel 1 along the Muse. About 11 miles out of Namur and lunch


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's some refreshments seen on my walk this morning
> 
> View attachment 96332



What part of Finchley is that?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2015)

At the top of Foxton Locks..


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway 380 miles down,plenty of sodding Belgian hills with the next one at 18%
> 
> so not bad for a 46yr old soon to be 47 in 16 days.
> 
> Now food


Youngster.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Hops lunchtime beer


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Is that Hops looking like s skinny minny with her legs out?


The joy of lycra


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Looking across the river at food


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

Hop's 2nd lunchtime beer


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Obligatory foot shot


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 96334
> 
> 
> At the top of Foxton Locks..


I hope you sent that back. Someone has already started eating it!


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Hop's 2nd lunchtime beer
> View attachment 96345



That looks , except for the 2 bits of gherkin


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3800146, member: 9609"]I am really not getting the relevance of these pictures of feet, but thought I would stick my silly little white foot into the frame - it clearly doesn't see the light of day very often




[/QUOTE]


----------



## djb1971 (16 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3800146, member: 9609"]I am really not getting the relevance of these pictures of feet, but thought I would stick my silly little white foot into the frame - it clearly doesn't see the light of day very often



[/QUOTE]


PLEASE STOP, I'M TRYING TO KEEP MY LUNCH DOWN


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2015)

@Hill Wimp posted more selfies on FB, I think she might win if she enters this one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> @Hill Wimp posted more selfies on FB, I think she might win if she enters this one
> 
> View attachment 96354



I reckon you've used at least three of your nine lives there.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> @Hill Wimp posted more selfies on FB, I think she might win if she enters this one
> 
> View attachment 96354


Any last requests???


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

You may want to be very scared at this point @potsy. Wimps said would you like to set your affairs in order.....


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> You may want to be very scared at this point @potsy. Wimps said would you like to set your affairs in order.....


It's ok, I've booked myself into a remote safe house up in the Lake District from Saturday, she'll never find me


----------



## djb1971 (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> It's ok, I've booked myself into a remote safe house up in the Lake District from Saturday, she'll never find me


just stand at the top of a steep hill with a pub at the bottom


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 96334
> 
> 
> At the top of Foxton Locks..



The little café there do a fab bacon buttie


----------



## Puddles (16 Jul 2015)

It is refreshment related... Birthday Pie is made ready to freeze for a couple of days for Sunday.... the filling did not behave... I might have over filled it slightly....


----------



## djb1971 (16 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I might have over filled it slightly....



yes but it's home made and 100% more tasty than a supermarket jobbie


----------



## Puddles (16 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yes but it's home made and 100% more tasty than a supermarket jobbie


Hopefully! There are another 5 the same size in the freezer now too....


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Obligatory foot shot
> 
> View attachment 96346


[QUOTE 3800146, member: 9609"]I am really not getting the relevance of these pictures of feet, but thought I would stick my silly little white foot into the frame - it clearly doesn't see the light of day very often



[/QUOTE]

You've started something now!




BTW.... this one and the other one has a combined age of 132 today!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Many Happy returns GM.

That does not look like North London.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> just stand at the top of a steep hill with a pub at the bottom


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You've started something now!
> View attachment 96386
> 
> BTW.... this one and the other one has a combined age of 132 today!


happy birthday


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> It's ok, I've booked myself into a remote safe house up in the Lake District from Saturday, she'll never find me


It's ok @potsy i will just ask Classic to find you. He is very good at locating people


----------



## TVC (16 Jul 2015)

Many happy returns GM.


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's ok @potsy i will just ask Classic to find you. He is very good at locating people


Where is the 'dislike' button?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Where is the 'dislike' button?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Where is the 'dislike' button?



Here:


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Here:


I dont deserve violence


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I dont deserve violence



I thought we were talking about classic


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I thought we were talking about classic


No one deserves that Philip !

Well @potsy maybe needs a poke in the right direction sometimes ie onto his bike


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No one deserves that Philip !
> 
> Well @potsy maybe needs a poke in the right direction sometimes ie onto his bike



Yes but @potsy lives in Manchester, that would be considered a friendly hello over there.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Obligatory foot shot
> 
> View attachment 96346




Well, if we are doing feet shots


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> The little café there do a fab bacon buttie


They do indeed, but a mate bought cake with him


----------



## TVC (17 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> They do indeed, but a mate bought cake with him


Cake is technically pudding, bacon butties are technicslly a main course, so there is no reason not to have both.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Now on a Belgian train heading North.

If you ever have to do it beware although its cheap you have to haul your bike up steep steps on the train. Not funny with a fully laden tour bike.

Sun shining though. Going to be a hot one.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cake is technically pudding, bacon butties are technicslly a main course, so there is no reason not to have both.


According to the 'Oxford Book of Cake', cake is not techically pudding unless it is comes with lashings of custard. But I do agree that I could, and shuold, have had both.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

Didn't stop when riding today as I had the dentist first thing and was told to give the filling a few hours. Now home having got soaked watching TDF online as my TV doesn't pick up ITV4 as the aerial has moved.... Note to self




to get the ladder out.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

Broccoli anyone?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

And for my fruit, a raspberry and a strawberry. A fruit salad!
And these were free road side refreshments!





The Evidence...





The dirty hand...






And the slug beat me to it...


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

I am in heaven.

Arrived in Ghent bang into their annual festival of music and beer. We have managed to find the most amazing b&b built in 1730 and we have the attic suite with its own terrace all for £35 sqid a night each.

The architecture is eclectic and stunning.

I will stop now and return to normality.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

just a light snack


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will stop now and return to normality.


How will we know the difference?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

View from our terrace







coffeejo said:


> How will we know the difference?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> just a light snack


Gorgeous Lamb curry in a stunning courtyard.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

I'm never eating bananas again.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm never eating bananas again.




I know a great spot in Hanchurch woods where bananas are very popular


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I know a great spot in Hanchurch woods where bananas are very popular


I read about that on the interweb.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I bet hops asked for a large portion


Excuse me?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Hope you noted my banana posed earlier in the week


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

Beer. A foot. A jazz band thingy. Sunshine. 
Life is hard


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

There should be a team cycling trip to Brugges and Ghent.

Certainly something for everyone here.

Photographers would love it. My aim is to get up at really early and wander the streets so i can take photos without them being bombed by all the festival goers.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Excuse me?




I thought you'd gone asleep, took ages to get a bite!

and I meant a large portion of "pudding"

dirty minds





Hill Wimp said:


> Hope you noted my banana posed earlier in the week



bananas have been in lots of pics recently. They are very photogenic


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

no bananas and nothing to misconstrue


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There should be a team cycling trip to Brugges and Ghent.
> 
> Certainly something for everyone here.
> 
> Photographers would love it. My aim is to get up at really early and wander the streets so i can take photos without them being bombed by all the festival goers.


My aim is to źzzzźzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96500
> 
> no bananas and nothing to miscontrue


That's a large erection in the background.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That's a large erection in the background.


Erm.

/goes back to look/


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

One day left of the challenge. I suppose we should all wait for @potsy to sweep in with the winning picture in the next few hours from his safe house in the Lake District by those nesting neighbours of his the birds of prey.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> How will we know the difference?



Is this "normality" another forum because I haven't seen any of it around here in the last 5 years or so


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is this "normality" another forum because I haven't seen any of it around here in the last 5 years or so


Well normal for CC


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm normal.


So am i  ish


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm normal.



 ................. oh you aren't joking  .....................


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So am i  ish



Compared with what


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well normal for CC



NFCC can be a new abbreviation


----------



## GM (17 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Didn't stop when riding today as I had the dentist first thing and was told to give the filling a few hours. Now home having got soaked watching TDF online as my TV doesn't pick up ITV4 as the aerial has moved.... Note to self
> View attachment 96456
> to get the ladder out.



That's a nice Les Paul hiding in the background there Al, you kept that quiet!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> That's a nice Les Paul hiding in the background there Al, you kept that quiet!


It's that glass table that worries me


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> That's a nice Les Paul hiding in the background there Al, you kept that quiet!



It's not a real one but an epiphone one and not mine but my house mates. He does have a huge collection including a real flying V, 2 strats and another rare one I forget the name of. He is really good also.


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's that glass table that worries me





User14044mountain said:


> Did you study at Cambridge, Al? My older son was at Fitzwilliam College with a lad called Big Al.



No I went to Oxford.



Hill Wimp said:


> It's that glass table that worries me



What is the problem with glass tables? I did once go to a bar with them in Bangkok....

And finally what I made us for dinner, cycling themed with a quill stem. Piri Piri pork chops, my awesome (house mates description) potato salad and a big bowl of numerous salads.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Knifeandforkgret.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96515
> 
> 
> Knifeandforkgret.



I think you are mistaken. That is obviously a spoon bill heron.


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2015)

I feel a need to point out that my photograph at post: 3796906 contains feet, although they are quite a long way off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Speicher said:


> I think you are mistaken. That is obviously a spoon bill heron.


 Spot on Wol


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No I went to Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you married ?? (I know you only have one right leg which has made a few photo appearances) ,but tbh,I'm not all that fussy


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

20% vanilla meths


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If BigAl is spoken for, my son's mate Big Al isn't


Does he have one right leg and cook? And is he as injury prone as your progeny


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96519
> 
> 20% vanilla meths



I am not paying for any damage/cleaning that may be caused or need to be done.



She is related to Vernon.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am not paying for any damage/cleaning that may be caused or need to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> She is related to Vernon.


 are you planning on drinking all of that??


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've come over all weak just looking at that bottle.....


It's ok. It was cheap


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think I would prefer to go dogging with dj than drink 20% vanilla meths......


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think I would prefer to go dogging with dj than drink 20% vanilla meths......




get yer coat, you've pulled

bring yer wife and mates too, NO bananas 



I'm down there tomorrow morning, 5.00am see you all there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Can someone come and rescue me from Ghent


----------



## summerdays (17 Jul 2015)

Lunch (ok as usual I forgot to take the photo before eating some!


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Lunch (ok as usual I forgot to take the photo before eating some!
> View attachment 96525


Is that one of those photo things we used to do?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Lunch (ok as usual I forgot to take the photo before eating some!
> View attachment 96525


I think you mean 'most' not 'some'???


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell!

I've consumed more booze and food over the past two weeks than I normally have in month. It's looking at it every 5 minutes YOU'RE BRAINWASHING ME INTO GETTING PISHED


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

It's definitely turning into the tea thread...


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's definitely turning into the tea thread...


To be fair,we haven't drunk much tea


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Oops the boss has spoken


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jul 2015)

I like this picture.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 96539
> 
> 
> I like this picture.


Nice but there is no food or drink artily draped over your bike.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice but there is no food or drink artily draped over your bike.


Yes we have standards to uphold


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 96553
> Camomile tea


Oh dear what have you done to make the Doc give you that ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Yes we have standards to uphold















My bad.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh dear what have you done to make the Doc give you that ?



And who tf is Robin?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't know perhaps I'm in the wrong house.


Been to one those 'key' parties again


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's definitely turning into the tea thread...



Tea?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

I've got a mug from the same collection @User14044

I've placed it next to my cycling glasses to keep within the rules


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Are you married ?? (I know you only have one right leg which has made a few photo appearances) ,but tbh,I'm not all that fussy



Thankfully not for much longer.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

No you have another day of this yet.


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Is it Sunday yet?


Just wrap it up now, my tit mug has clinched it


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I've got a mug from the same collection @User14044
> 
> I've placed it next to my cycling glasses to keep within the rules



Rules?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Rules?


I just put that bit in to keep @coffeejo happy 

By the look of her last post it worked


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 96553
> Camomile tea


Somebody put some wrens on your robin mug.



Not my picture, btw, I would have sorted a somewhat better groomed one.


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

Fits the criteria

Feet in picture

Bicycle Chain Oil mark on ankle 

Refreshments - we had just scattered duck food...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> To be fair,we haven't drunk much tea


 you're right, much closer to the beer thread! And you have been drinking my favourite. Blue chiminay.. Apologies on spelling to y early in the morning.
Plus you also had a photo of a recumbent trike  mine has yet to meet another one of its kin, so I will have to show it your photo! She covers 1,000 miles since new today all going well. There could be a celebratory photo!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Somebody put some wrens on your robin mug.
> 
> 
> 
> Not my picture, btw, I would have sorted a somewhat better groomed one.


Since when had that been a wren?
It is quite clearly a white arsed penguin. I thought it obvious!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Nah that's a red breasted egret, but then @potsy will be along soon with the full details and its migratory habits and his winning entry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

An orange billed egret?


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

As we have as usual gone off thread here is my favourite coffee mug.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As we have as usual gone off thread here is my favourite coffee mug.
> View attachment 96613


Did no-one inform you it was the beer thread now? 
It is waaaaay too early in the day to be having coffee!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As we have as usual gone off thread here is my favourite coffee mug.
> View attachment 96613


The "challenge" seems to have evolved from participants taking photographs matching the set theme to the judge's ability to sift for gold


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Anyway, not that you seem to need reminding but it's the last weekend. Entries close at some point tomorrow, depending on whether the planned BBQ gets rained off.



coffeejo said:


> Right then. I'll give you all a couple of weekends and close this one on 19 July, which happens to be a friend's 50th. She definitely likes her beverages and cakes so it ties in nicely, as the theme is Refreshments. Food or drink, bought or home-made, in a shop or al fresco, during or after the ride. Make it as arty as possible and the photo must include something to do with cycling. (Anyone who doesn't want to win is more than welcome to come here and clean my bikes.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

Off to Jodrell Bank café today. Famed locally for its handmade chips.... it had better be open and have some!
http://www.jodrellbank.net/visit/whats-here/cafe/


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

This any better @SatNavSaysStraightOn 






Anyway another coffee and I think I am off out along the canal to Bradford on Avon as the sun is shining and I need to get some miles in. Too many peanuts and cider is making me fat.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The "challenge" seems to have evolved from participants taking photographs matching the set theme to the judge's ability to sift for gold



I will see if I can get a few today.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Last decision to make today is which of my favourite caps to wear.... Lol


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As we have as usual gone off thread here is my favourite coffee mug.
> View attachment 96613


Oh oh a Moomin Mug... how I covet having a Moomin Mug


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I will see if I can get a few today.





BigAl68 said:


> Last decision to make today is which of my favourite caps to wear.... Lol
> 
> View attachment 96620


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oh oh a Moomin Mug... how I covet having a Moomin Mug



I have three.


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have three.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oh oh a Moomin Mug... how I covet having a Moomin Mug


Me too but they are not cheap.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Ok so i forgot the cycling bits but here is our breakfast made by our lovely landlady.






Photo taken by a hardarse Dutch hill climber


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok so i forgot the cycling bits but here is our breakfast made by our lovely landlady.
> 
> View attachment 96621
> 
> ...



Hils, did you overload your plate and break the table!


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

The ducks aren't happy with me as I forgot my bag of feed for them. 15 miles down and next stop is the cafe...


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Photo taken by a hardarse Dutch hill climber


Remember the rules ..... Has to be taken by yourself


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Remember the rules ..... Has to be taken by yourself


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Time for Earl Grey and lemon drizzle...






And onwards towards Devizes I think.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

A local delicacy. Red diesel ice cream 






Just also got stung by a bloody wasp so turning back 2 miles from devises and going to Bradford on Avon as the pub will be open in 20 minutes


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96626



Mrs GM just walked pass the screen and said 'oooh, that's a nice picture'


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I thought you'd gone asleep, took ages to get a bite!
> 
> and I meant a large portion of "pudding"
> 
> ...




That's why I only posted the pic of the empty banana skin...


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Mrs GM just walked pass the screen and said 'oooh, that's a nice picture'


Well worth a long weekend trip the buildings are stunning and this festival is excellent.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Remember the rules ..... Has to be taken by yourself




I did see several hardarsed Dutch males as it happenned but that is for another day


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That's a large erection in the background.




 very impressive isn't it


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Time for Earl Grey and lemon drizzle...
> View attachment 96624
> 
> 
> And onwards towards Devizes I think.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

The coffee is mine


----------



## TVC (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96647
> 
> 
> The coffee is mine


Lightweight.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lightweight.


One of the beers is hers too


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Thinking shoukd I have a third pint. Only 10 miles home from here and no cars as canal then cycle path. Well that's the decision made then.


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did see several hardarsed Dutch males as it happenned but that is for another day




And you never took photos of them??????


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Ice cream off the narrow boat that sells them at the wharf and time to push it home. Think about 65 miles by the time I am home so claiming a metric century....


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Brought Miss


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Brought Miss


Yup, I've properly lost the plot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Just about to try the local gin.

35% proof


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Yup, I've properly lost the plot.



So whats new


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Thinking shoukd I have a third pint. Only 10 miles home from here and no cars as canal then cycle path. Well that's the decision made then.
> View attachment 96654


Stowford Press 


Puddles said:


> And you never took photos of them??????


Too busy talking to them. Had to follow for quite a way which was a shame


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2015)

Did I mention that Wimps had gin for breakfast??


----------



## TVC (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96667


 Where's the beer?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Back to cycling tomorrow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> This any better @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> View attachment 96616
> 
> ...


NOOOOOooooooooooooo

I don't do the hard stuff unless it is proper good quality single malt and usually starts at something like £30 a bottle...
Beer is more my alley - and the proper dark ale, red ale stuff, Chimay is one exception to that rule - I do like the pale ale they do.
Not any of that canned stuff that looks and tastes like cat's p...


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Yup, I've properly lost the plot.


Oops! Sorry @coffeejo. I tried to post my message and picture while I was out. I hadn't meant to press the post button


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

So, I'll start again...


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Today, I had my first proper ride with Miss K. After a year of cycling to uni and around the canal paths of Birmingham, she is fitter than me, can go faster on the hills and it's only the rubbish BSO that she uses that lets me beat her on the straights. 
I took her to the pub on the canal that I spotted while doing @BigAl68's pub challenge. 
Good lunch, enjoyed while watching the boats. By the time we left, there were 3 more sets of cyclists and some people who arrived by boat. 















I hope we get the chance to go back or at least another ride together.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Today, I had my first proper ride with Miss K. After a year of cycling to uni and around the canal paths of Birmingham, she is fitter than me, can go faster on the hills and it's only the rubbish BSO that she uses that lets me beat her on the straights.
> I took her to the pub on the canal that I spotted while doing @BigAl68's pub challenge.
> Good lunch, enjoyed while watching the boats. By the time we left, there were 3 more sets of cyclists and some people who arrived by boat.
> 
> ...


Thats a true winning post if ever there was one


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

The café at Jodrell Bank is known locally amongst cyclists for its chips. They are exceptionally good (not to mention that the café is very cycle friendly).


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The café at Jodrell Bank is known locally amongst cyclists for its chips. They are exceptionally good (not to mention that the café is very cycle friendly).
> 
> View attachment 96685




Google maps say it's 25 miles from me, so I think I'll have to challenge myself one day!


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just about to try the local gin.
> 
> 35% proof


I need that... house is scrubbed to an inch of it's life... garden in similar state... gazebo up... Birthday pie thawing... bubble wands out... Nana is baking cake that Maggie won't eat but others will... pimms and lemonade chilling... water chilling... I shall commence cheese straws after cake has been done and then I shall do rocky road... 

Tomorrow morning I shall be making sausage rolls, cheese & pineapple, cocktail sausages, opening packets of crisps, buying Ice, strawberries & cream, blowing up 30 walking balloon animals, supervising bouncy castle installation, making a fruit bouquet and then quietly getting very drunk in the corner whilst not appearing drunk to the other parents at the party!


----------



## Puddles (18 Jul 2015)

oh and finishing off the traffic light jelly!


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2015)

The highlight of my what was supposed to be 35 mile ride.....




.....after 20 miles 2 punctures within 10 minutes, used up both spare tubes and used all my Co2. 10 mile walk of shame with cleats on until I found a Taxi for the last 5 miles.
At least wasn't raining!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> The highlight of my what was supposed to be 35 mile ride.....
> View attachment 96701
> 
> .....after 20 miles 2 punctures within 10 minutes, used up both spare tubes and used all my Co2. 10 mile walk of shame with cleats on until I found a Taxi for the last 5 miles.
> At least wasn't raining!


No pump and patches?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Just tried to post a sound excerpt of the brilliant band playing where we are but i get an error message.

Anyway we have just consumed 2 waffles,strawberries,cream and ice cream.

Damn fantastic and no, no pictures.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just tried to post a sound excerpt of the brilliant band playing where we are but i get an error message.
> 
> Anyway we have just consumed 2 waffles,strawberries,cream and ice cream.
> 
> Damn fantastic and no, no pictures.


Does a description of the food count as an entry @coffeejo?


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Is this why?

And no


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No pump and patches?



No pump only Co2, had a couple of mangled up patches but no glue. Lesson learnt for the umpteenth time!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> No pump only Co2, had a couple of mangled up patches but no glue. Lesson learnt for the umpteenth time!


Glueless patches FTW. Also, proper pumps.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Is this why?



I wanted to link my post of my ride on here to the your ride today thread and add the extra information of milage and weather.

I've noticed other people post links from other threads. 
I've also noticed recently that you post pictures in media and link to them on here.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

Has this become a cycling thread ?


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just tried to post a sound excerpt of the brilliant band playing where we are but i get an error message.
> 
> Anyway we have just consumed 2 waffles,strawberries,cream and ice cream.
> 
> Damn fantastic and no, no pictures.



they'll be rolling you pair onto the ferry to get back home


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> I wanted to link my post of my ride on here to the your ride today thread and add the extra information of milage and weather.
> 
> I've noticed other people post links from other threads.
> I've also noticed recently that you post pictures in media and link to them on here.


just post what you like, we all do 

it gives the judge something to sift through, otherwise it'd be easy


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I need that... house is scrubbed to an inch of it's life... garden in similar state... gazebo up... Birthday pie thawing... bubble wands out... Nana is baking cake that Maggie won't eat but others will... pimms and lemonade chilling... water chilling... I shall commence cheese straws after cake has been done and then I shall do rocky road...
> 
> Tomorrow morning I shall be making sausage rolls, cheese & pineapple, cocktail sausages, opening packets of crisps, buying Ice, strawberries & cream, blowing up 30 walking balloon animals, supervising bouncy castle installation, making a fruit bouquet and then quietly getting very drunk in the corner whilst not appearing drunk to the other parents at the party!




We'll all be drooling when you post the pictures of the party spread tomorrow, although it will miss the challenge deadline...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No pump and patches?


don't worry, I was trying to work out how if you had 2 flats and 2 spare tyres, you needed to walk at all... surely you need 3 flats and 2 spare tyres...
or was it a pump/CO2 issue?


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Did I mention that Wimps had gin for breakfast??


I think it's getting to the point it would be worth mentioning it if she didn't


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think it's getting to the point it would be worth mentioning it if she didn't


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't worry, I was trying to work out how if you had 2 flats and 2 spare tyres, you needed to walk at all... surely you need 3 flats and 2 spare tyres...
> or was it a pump/CO2 issue?



You're right, sorry my mistake, I meant only one spare tube, but I used 3 Co2 refills. I'm a bit confused a lie down is needed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You're right, sorry my mistake, I meant only one spare tube, but I used 3 Co2 refills. I'm a bit confused a lie down is needed!


More beer needed


----------



## mybike (18 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The café at Jodrell Bank is known locally amongst cyclists for its chips. They are exceptionally good (not to mention that the café is very cycle friendly).
> 
> View attachment 96685



Glebe Farm, Astbury also does excellent chips. Sorry I've no photos of food, bikes or feet.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2015)

My ice cream with mini doughnuts and raspberry sauce on Skeggy Beach today...

No bikes or feet to clutter up the photograph.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

While I did not have refreshment on my ride today, as it was 8 miles, I did spy a friend having some refreshments at trailside.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> While I did not have refreshment on my ride today, as it was 8 miles, I did spy a friend having some refreshments at trailside.


There seems to be a problem with the link for the photo.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Horrid day cycling to Brugge. Just stopped for refreshment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Thank goodness. For a photo thread, I think there are too many photos


Seems to be a problem with photobucket, it was there, then gone. Now, it should be back again. And improved.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Yesterday...




today....


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jul 2015)

Pre lunch white Russians in our house today.






I am following dudism today and I am still in shorts, t-shirt and robe. Not much cycling going to get done today.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Yesterday...
> View attachment 96787
> 
> today....
> ...



Is that a 2 lane canal?


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Lovely and sunny here in Somerset. #justsayin


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2015)

Same here# justsayinalso


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Is the new topic 'post a picture of your drowned rat'?

Hops is winning at the moment.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is the new topic 'post a picture of your drowned rat'?


My photo doesn't qualify as my Idiot enjoyed her soaking.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jul 2015)

And in North Somerset. No riding today we are drinking and sitting in the sunshine. Lunch will have to be dinner as too nice to be stuck in the kitchen.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Finally landed in Bruges and the sun is out.

Late lunch has been ordered.

Full of tourists but we are here until Wednesday. Just got to keep Hops retail therapy under control


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Do we have a winner yet?

Hop is on tenderhooks


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

No. I've been watching Le Tour.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do we have a winner yet?
> 
> Hop is on tenderhooks


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jul 2015)

I am worried @potsy may have been in London.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33585129


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am worried @potsy may have been in London.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33585129


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Right. I have a winner unless there are any last minute entries?


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Baited breath


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

It's not @potsy


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

I retire in 1216 days !!!


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Right. I have a winner unless there are any last minute entries?



Tell me quick I am half cut and liable to fall asleep snoring at any moment....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Tell me quick I am half cut and liable to fall asleep snoring at any moment....


Me too


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Tell me quick I am half cut and liable to fall asleep snoring at any moment....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

There are at least 4 grown adults around Europe gripped to this thread at this moment


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

and our glasses are empty


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...and a juvenile in Finchley


She meant me, not you


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

and i need a wee


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Oh god 
she's lost it


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and i need a wee




I had a wee... that is how I escaped bouncy castle "eyes on" whilst we wait for the man to collect it.... Squidge & User76 are bouncing....


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

I've got to feed the dog and do some boring stuff round the house. Shall I wait to see if there are any other entries?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Can I just say I don't need a wee....


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Wimps has had to go for a wee cos the excitement has proved too much for her


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Can I just say I don't need a wee....


If it number 2s, we don't need to know


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Far too much bladder discussion. Ok, the next victim winner is...


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

I'll wait til hilly comes back.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> If it number 2s, we don't need to know


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Think I may pop a bite blister while I'm waiting....


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Tick tock tick tock


Tell hilly to hurry it up.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

I can't. I'm not in the toilet with her


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I can't. I'm not in the toilet with her


I do like the fact that's at the top of the page


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Im back


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Doesn't matter who's won

It's the taking part that counts




Besides, it'll be the same jabbering on as last time


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im back


Finally.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Doesn't matter who's won
> 
> It's the taking part that counts
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you're realistic about what winning entails!


djb1971 said:


> Taken tonight with my go pro in the pitch dark at Hanchurch woods
> 
> 
> A banana gone in 3 bites
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

This is worse than Fleabay


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is worse than Fleabay


You should have been more patient


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

****ing marvelous !


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Woo Hooo



Well done that man


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ****ing marvelous !


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Well done Jo excellent competition


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Like like like

Thank god 

Commiserations 

Sorry, I obviously meant confabulations


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If the next competition is anything about going into the woods at night, I'm not entering


Wuss


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If the next competition is anything about going into the woods at night, I'm not entering


None of your photos are relevant anyway!


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

right, I've stopped crying , just a muffled sob now

thanks @coffeejo, I'll no doubt pay the generosity back

let me have a think, to see what torture I can endure for a few days


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If the next competition is anything about going into the woods at night, I'm not entering


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What about my pie and cycling gloves? I was rather proud of that....


It was a shoot pie.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


dont worry, after his last trip


he'll be back


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

I hope you lot appreciate that i was seriously attempting to find small goats or snails to pose on my bike saddle for Jo's challenge.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Thst's not fair, nobody told me you had to have an original idea, an eye for composition and technical ability to win this competition.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thst's not fair, nobody told me you had to have an original idea, an eye for composition and technical ability to win this competition.


int sarcasm great

stop whinging and get your camera charged up

I'M IN CHARGE NOW


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> int sarcasm great
> 
> stop whinging and get your camera charged up
> 
> I'M IN CHARGE NOW


Ooooh, you've changed.




Actually, a great composition, congratulations.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ooooh, you've changed.


after being told you've won


it has an.................................................effect


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> after being told you've won
> 
> 
> it has an.................................................effect


Ode to Joy is currently blasting out of my speakers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

Thinking of going all retro art school drinking in the darkroom on this one, whatever the topic. I'll have to find my beret.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

And has a foot or a heron in the picture. Over the last two days, I've seen both a green heron and a great blue heron.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> And has a foot or a heron in the picture. Over the last two days, I've seen both a green heron and a great blue heron.


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

righty then

*SUBJECT*
light and shadow

*Rules*
must be taken during the times stated below
must include a bike or most of it

*DATE*
NOW until 7.00pm 2nd Aug

be adventurous

be imaginative

& enjoy riding your bike taking blurry photos


t&c's
the judges decision is final, any lip and you're barred


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> int sarcasm great
> 
> stop whinging and get your camera charged up
> 
> I'M IN CHARGE NOW


Thinking about it, the camera isn't the problem.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thinking about it, the camera isn't the problem.


where's the* BIG CHICKEN* smilie


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Tah da


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

oohh a back street alleyway

what were you doing there????????????????


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Thinking of painting it.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

Levitation Lessons!


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thinking of painting it.


think you two have painted the town red on numerous occasions during the trip


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Red


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Levitation Lessons!
> View attachment 96854


strike1


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Ooohh..TMN


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

Chiaroscuro will be tolerated?


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> strike1




I might be a bit of bike you don't know!!


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chiaroscuro will be tolerated?


Smart arse 



ANY alcohol is tolerated


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I might be a bit of bike you don't know!!


just thankful you didnt do part of a bike


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


I blame you for this


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Light,shade,bike

Am i barred yet ?


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96855
> 
> 
> Light,shade,bike
> ...


don't worry, there's plenty of time.....................................


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Jul 2015)

Congratulations @djb1971. And a nice subject as long as summer keeps smiling. 

Well run competition @coffeejo. 

Right off to eat dinner and wonder how many actual qualifying pictures will be submitted.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 96855
> 
> 
> Light,shade,bike
> ...




It looks like you can not be a winner quite easily


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

tell him

HE'S BARRED 

1ST RED CARD


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

don't know what @coffeejo was whinging about

this is a piece of ****


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I might be a bit of bike you don't know!!


A bit?


----------



## User19783 (19 Jul 2015)

I must say, a very comfortable one, by the look of you!.


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2015)

Well done djb1971, and well done Jo for a highly entertaining couple of weeks. ( I know, I need to get out more ) !


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Erm..................................................?

(edit - that wasn't aimed at @thegreenman. You're welcome though. I think.)


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Congratulations @djb1971. And a nice subject as long as summer keeps smiling.
> 
> Well run competition @coffeejo.
> 
> Right off to eat dinner and wonder how many actual qualifying pictures will be submitted.


Just submit your avatar picture.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A bit?


Oi!


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> I must say, a very comfortable one, by the look of you!.




I don't lie when I say I look like my avatar!


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm lost too
> 
> 
> (although that happens frequently )



Happens at your age


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I don't lie when I say I look like my avatar!


No you don't


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2015)

Well done @djb1971 

Thank you @coffeejo for the challenge 

Looking forward to seeing everyone's light and shadow pictures.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No you don't


I mean you don't look like it, not that you don't lie


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I mean you don't look like it, not that you don't lie


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I mean you don't look like it, not that you don't lie


too late

don't make the hole any deeper


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I mean you don't look like it, not that you don't lie


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oi!


Well you've been on the back seat of my car.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well you've been on the back seat of my car.



Along with 2 others...!


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Along with 2 others...!


sounds like my trip to hanchurch


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> sounds like my trip to hanchurch




We all caught crabs...


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

I thought it was the washing powder making me itch


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> sounds like my trip to hanchurch


Er... You don't know who the two others were.

Lets just say, you've seen pictures of them on this forum.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Er... You don't know who the two others were.
> 
> Lets just say, you've seen pictures of them on this forum.


it was very dark and I was busy with a banana!


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> We all caught crabs...


We did, and someone got her hands on a twelve inch wriggler.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We did, and someone got her hands on a twelve inch wriggler.


I must've been in a different car then


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

How did i manage to miss this when i was on the same trip ????


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How did i manage to miss this when i was on the same trip ????


Just talented I guess.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

This is who @Puddles really looks like, Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How did i manage to miss this when i was on the same trip ????


Because you and Hops were off on your own doing who knows what. Ask Jo, she has photos.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Because you and Hops were off on your own doing who knows what. Ask Jo, she has photos.


I do.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is who @Puddles really looks like, Belinda Carlisle.


You're not a million miles off there,


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I do.


If they tell a good story, I'll allow them in the competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Because you and Hops were off on your own doing who knows what. Ask Jo, she has photos.


Errrr that would be cycling, the reason we bought the bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're not a million miles off there,


But she gets really scary when she puts her glasses on


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> If they tell a good story, I'll allow them in the competition


TVC can spin the yarn.













Eel and crabs



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jul 2015



Kayhaven, Hampshire 
16 August 2014


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> TVC can spin the yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did leave the pub and join you for crab catching then went off for a bike ride.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We did leave the pub and join you for crab catching then went off for a bike ride.


I know. I've got photographic proof. Hence my previous comment.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We did leave the pub and join you for crab catching then went off for a bike ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Is there a crabbing location in the SW for when we decend on you to show off our hill climbing ?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How did i manage to miss this when i was on the same trip ????


I saw the crabs


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is there a crabbing location in the SW for when we decend on you to show off our hill climbing ?


No, but the medical staff at my GP's surgery are very kind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, but the medical staff at my GP's surgery are very kind.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


You can take that as a reference to either the hills or the crabs... 

Better make it August before you lose your hill legs on the commuting train.


----------



## Puddles (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is who @Puddles really looks like, Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Errrr that would be cycling, the reason we bought the bikes.


We were also on a quest for food cos someone scoffed it all.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We were also on a quest for food cos someone scoffed it all.


So back to this competition.................................................


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We were also on a quest for food cos someone scoffed it all.


That was the biggest bacon sandwich I've ever seen, and Jo's ability to unhinge her jaw, snake style to get it in was quite remarkable.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That was the biggest bacon sandwich I've ever seen, and Jo's ability to unhinge her jaw, snake style to get it in was quite remarkable.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

I have just counted 58 bites. Even by my standards being at the top of the biteable scale, that's a lot . The bloody gits must've invited friends and family for a feast. I look like I have something unmentionable


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Poor @djb1971


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have just counted 58 bites. Even by my standards being at the top of the biteable scale, that's a lot . The bloody gits must've invited friends and family for a feast.


Wot Belgians?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure that Belgians are catching.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

offline strava


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96921
> 
> offline strava


Oooh I want.... it is stationery and so is needed


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

(the subject is still beer isn't it?)


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oooh I want.... it is stationery and so is needed


We've seen lots of lovely stationery shops. And not resisted the temptation


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2015)

Haven't seen a stationery store in years. Seem to have been replaced in the retail setting by micro-breweries.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> We've got a few stationary stores in Finchley. They don't seem to have moved any goods for years.


Boom Tish 
that was in response to @Gravity Aided ...tinternet is shite here....oh blox... that's stuck it on the wrong quote. 
Boom tish for rocky.
combined booze and stationery for gravity a
sigh
bloody technology


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

They should combine the two. They'd make a fortune.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

You will all be pleased to hear we are returning to Blighty on Wednesday a few days early thanks to French trains.

So the standard of posts may decline

However we are going to give the challenge a good go once we are back as Hop will have a week of beach holiday at mine before Mr Hop pours her back in the car to go home

I will then be booking into rehab


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You will all be pleased to hear we are returning to Blighty on Wednesday a few days early thanks to French trains.
> 
> So the standard of posts may decline
> 
> ...



User76 & Squidge will arrive promptly on Thursday morning... they do not require alcohol!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Boom Tish
> that was in response to @Gravity Aided ...tinternet is shite here....oh blox... that's stuck it on the wrong quote.
> Boom tish for rocky.
> combined booze and stationery for gravity a
> ...



If thats the standard of the posts this time around

HOW THE HELL AM I GOING TO SIFT THROUGH IT ALL


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

@potsy 

please come back, all is forgiven

I'll accept badly cropped and out of focus photos from you


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> User76 & Squidge will arrive promptly on Thursday morning... they do not require alcohol!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> If thats the standard of the posts this time around
> 
> HOW THE HELL AM I GOING TO SIFT THROUGH IT ALL


Have a beer. And then another. Repeat. Eventually it will all be fine


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Have a beer. And then another. Repeat. Eventually it will all be fine


@djb1971 i will book you a place in the same rehab as me. 

If you follow Hops lifestyle method things start to look very different and the NHS are under enough strain as it is


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @djb1971 i will book you a place in the same rehab as me.
> 
> If you follow Hops lifestyle method things start to look very different and the NHS are under enough strain as it is



I already drank my weeks supply when @coffeejo picked my banana


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Light/shadow/bike

mmm it could get hazy later


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I already drank my weeks supply when @coffeejo picked my banana


*splutter*


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

you're all babbling on but there's no photos appearing

come on, I made the challenge easy enough


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Belgium is very grey so no light, no shadow.

We've got days yet


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Belgium is very grey so no light, no shadow.
> 
> We've got days yet
> 
> View attachment 96947


is that hops sleeping the liquid lunch off


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Are you here in Bruges ? 

I did leave her for a while earlier and returned to find her being served more beer and i had to coax her out from lunch with the promise of watching men in lycra.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is that hops sleeping the liquid lunch off


Nope


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Nope



pacing yourself


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

OK, you asked for it.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> OK, you asked for it.
> 
> View attachment 96970



Well done. That's a lovely picture. I'd been thinking about something similar.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well done. That's a lovely picture. I'd been thinking about something similar.


I hadn't, but now you mention it......


----------



## TVC (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @potsy
> 
> please come back, all is forgiven
> 
> I'll accept badly cropped and out of focus photos from you


You will have to wait for Potsy, he's on his hols and he's too tight to buy a phone that does internet.


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well done. That's a lovely picture. I'd been thinking about something similar.



The nice thing is, the BSO looks much better like that. 



coffeejo said:


> I hadn't, but now you mention it......



Maybe I should have waited till nearer the end.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

The sun is out in Belgium. 

I had better be quick and pop out for inspiration.However the bar has been set a bit too high now so i may just have to stick to random pictures.

I know my place


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> The nice thing is, the BSO looks much better like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have waited till nearer the end.



I think you did well to get in first.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have just counted 58 bites. Even by my standards being at the top of the biteable scale, that's a lot . The bloody gits must've invited friends and family for a feast. I look like I have something unmentionable


I'm getting eaten by horseflies this week, and it's very itchy!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm getting eaten by horseflies this week, and it's very itchy!


We got told today that white vinegar is good so we bought some.

It has helped .


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We got told today that white vinegar is good so we bought some.
> 
> It has helped .


Wha' … you been drinking it ?


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Wha' … you been drinking it ?


Northern Europe has been drunk dry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Northern Europe has been drunk dry.


Not of Gin unfortunately as is daft money which is why i had to resort to beer.

I have contacted UK distillers to warn them of my return so their holiday is over too and Gin production needs to go 24/7.


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @potsy
> 
> please come back, all is forgiven
> 
> I'll accept badly cropped and out of focus photos from you




@potsy is busy!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96977


Oh no! Your beer has been shot by a Dalek.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96977



I daren't even ask


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I daren't even ask


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

I wouldn't.

As i spend my days doing other stuff far less technical i was unaware just what goodies my phone has on it.

Hop had to explain to me in steps what i could do on my photos.

BE WARNED, I HAVE A NEW TOY


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 96977




Ewww a Smurf had a wee in your glass!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> As i spend my days doing other stuff far less technical i was unaware just what goodies my phone has on it.
> 
> ...




Bring it on, I'm ready and waiting


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

Ta-Dah!!!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ta-Dah!!!
> View attachment 96981


before I start swearing.......................is there a bike under that lot


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Bring it on, I'm ready and waiting


Fool 
Do you know what you've just said??


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> before I start swearing.......................is there a bike under that lot


Errr Ummm... errr


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2015)

Are we still on food?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Errr Ummm... errr



I'll put the red card away then

I'll believe you this time........................................................*writes down in the naughty book*


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Are we still on food?
> 
> View attachment 96982


Thank God, back to reality


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> before I start swearing.......................is there a bike under that lot


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


laugh it up........................................

are you entering this time


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Are we still on food?
> 
> View attachment 96982


I recognise that bit of water


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> laugh it up........................................
> 
> are you entering this time


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I recognise that bit of water



I don't think it's the English Channel!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

has anyone ever 'thrown a sickie' on here before?


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

They are all on bikes 'onest!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

@Puddles 

10 MINUTES ON THE NAUGHTY STEP


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh no! Your beer has been shot by a Dalek.



ooops


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @Puddles
> 
> 10 MINUTES ON THE NAUGHTY STEP


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> ooops
> 
> View attachment 96984


Ah, it was hiding in your garage wasn't it?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> ooops
> 
> View attachment 96984


you do know that you could 'win' if you follow the rules


*the two words win & rules are used in a very sick and twisted way


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>



ohhhhh alright













*TWENTY*


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ohhhhh alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>



oh, we may have a winner in the making


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> oh, we may have a winner in the making


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you do know that you could 'win' if you follow the rules
> 
> 
> *the two words win & rules are used in a very sick and twisted way



Oh no, there isn't a bike in this picture.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

@potsy 

save me a chunk of flapjack, I'm heading over to you


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## User19783 (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @Puddles
> 
> 10 MINUTES ON THE NAUGHTY STEP


But it's good to see the banana's on the table


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> View attachment 96986


you're very lucky

I had something red in my pocket for you.............................................


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> But it's good to see the banana's on the table


it's always good to see a banana, even though they caused this pain

I'm torn between hating their yellowy bendiness but love their tasty peelyness



Actually I dont want to see a bloody banana for a while


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it's always good to see a banana, even though they caused this pain
> 
> I'm torn between hating their yellowy bendiness but love their tasty peelyness
> 
> ...


bananas are the devils food


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> View attachment 96986


When did you take that photo, puddles?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> When did you take that photo, puddles?


good, I have a 'grass'


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> good, I have a 'grass'


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

HW wants to rampage around Bruges in the dark with a camera 
edit/ with a banana and a camera
(the original banana must've been eaten cos it disappeared from my post)


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


thats a couple of good nights down at hanchurch


I'm not willing to go and test that theory


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> But it's good to see the banana's on the table



They ate their own body weight in fruit... that was the small pile left at "Birthday Pie" time.... we started with a little more and added to it!


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> They ate their own body weight in fruit... that was the small pile left at "Birthday Pie" time.... we started with a little more and added to it!
> 
> View attachment 96987


Boy at the back looks like the fruit is about to make a reappearance


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> When did you take that photo, puddles?




Err maybe erm a month or more ago I mean tonight...

Checks rules... yep yep tonight


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Boy at the back looks like the fruit is about to make a reappearance



He is lovely.. he ate solidly for 3/4 an hour... that is him waiting impatiently to start... I did make him wait 5 minutes before going to bounce after he finished eating the first time!


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Boy at the back looks like the fruit is about to make a reappearance


you're wrong

being a boy, once, a long, long time ago

if he was going to chuck, it would just hurl out. He's thinking about which food and how much he can stuff in before being ill


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> HW wants to rampage around Bruges in the dark with a camera
> edit/ with a banana and a camera
> (the original banana must've been eaten cos it disappeared from my post)




and? Surely you have no problem with this?

Drink some more then go...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Are we still on food?
> 
> View attachment 96982


Maybe it's an optical delusion, but is there a tiny bit of saggage going on with the flapjack?
Possibly the choccy end is weighing it down a bit...


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

Anyhoo I m'off to

a) Come to terms with the fact User76 refuses to go in the Weehoo now she is 5  so it needs to be sold
b) Peer at luggage for Bertha again and try not to get a headache
c) Peer at campsite near the PYO farm as if I get done Thursday, with Squidge away, User76 and I may go and rough it trying out the new tent at the weekend... then I can take lots of shadey photos


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> and? Surely you have no problem with this?
> 
> Drink some more then go...


Would you like to come and chaperone her....


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Anyhoo I m'off to
> 
> a) Come to terms with the fact User76 refuses to go in the Weehoo now she is 5  so it needs to be sold
> b) Peer at luggage for Bertha again and try not to get a headache
> c) Peer at campsite near the PYO farm as if I get done Thursday, with Squidge away, User76 and I may go and rough it trying out the new tent at the weekend... then I can take lots of shadey photos


does that mean it's going quiet until Saturday?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

I feel the need for a nightime soiree. I did do a Rocky earlier and have just had supper so am wide awake.

Hop is err not so awake.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

I'm very awake. I also did a small 'rocky'earlier. But I don't feel the need to go out marauding with a banana in my hand


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> does that mean it's going quiet until Saturday?




Nope! Mr P is pretending to be a bike here....


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

tell him

'I feel his pain'


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm very awake. I also did a small 'rocky'earlier. But I don't feel the need to go out marauding with a banana in my hand




Whats the make of your twos handlebar bags???? and panniers????


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

anyway

get those pesky kids off the bouncy castle, he didnt hire it for the day to have his fun ruined!

has he tried to bounce the kids over the castle wall yet? 

That's just fecking brilliant


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> tell him
> 
> 'I feel his pain'




The child known as kicky bitey in this house (as she does this to her mother) suprisingly attempted to be kicky bitey with him... I am sure he felt some pain...


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Whats the make of your twos handlebar bags???? and panniers????


Mine are M-Wave.
Wimp's are Ortlieb.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> The child known as kicky bitey in this house (as she does this to her mother) suprisingly attempted to be kicky bitey with him... I am sure he felt some pain...


The Old Testament has a cure for Kicky Bitey....


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> anyway
> 
> get those pesky kids off the bouncy castle, he didnt hire it for the day to have his fun ruined!
> 
> ...



He was cleaning up liquid - or trying to with a towel (I did not enquire what it was as that was certainly "not my problem"


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Mine are M-Wave.
> Wimp's are Ortlieb.




Thank you! I think I like M Wave... Ortlileb gave me palpitations....


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> bananas are the devils food



No, that's oranges. they're banned in our household.  (tho' a certain person does sneak little ones in from time to time & insists they aren't oranges. But I know)


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

aren't kids just brilliant

i bet he's locked in the shed with a bottle of booze now


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Thank you! I think I like M Wave... Ortlileb gave me palpitations....


They're proving to be really good. And def 100% waterproof


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> No, that's oranges. they're banned in our household.  (tho' a certain person does sneak little ones in from time to time & insists they aren't oranges. But I know)


kumquats?


or do you always stand like that


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> He was cleaning up liquid - or trying to with a towel (I did not enquire what it was as that was certainly "not my problem"
> View attachment 96989
> View attachment 96990
> View attachment 96991
> ...



I always ensured that I was not present at my children's parties.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> As i spend my days doing other stuff far less technical i was unaware just what goodies my phone has on it.
> 
> ...


 does it have a kaleidescope option like mine?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> does it have a kaleidescope option like mine?


take it from me

they


most


certainly


do


not


need


encouragement


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> kumquats?
> 
> 
> or do you always stand like that



Don't know what they are but they smell NASTY just like oranges. My son has swarfega that smells of oranges!


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Would you like to come and chaperone her....




Yes yes yes... you come and have the small people and cook popcorn for 315 children tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Yes yes yes... you come and have the small people and cook popcorn for 315 children tomorrow



Sorry. I have to wash my goldfish tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

look what we found


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

TMN'd.
Although my pic is obviously superior


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

We are out, in the dark.

I promised Hop we would only be out for 30 mins but it's really warm and i have bribed her with a small bar she can drink dry.

I have a blond beer called Hopus and i was given a shot glass of the bottom of the bottle. You are supposed to taste that first and then add it to the main glass.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Hop has beer called Delirium


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

I so want one of those

I don't know whether to point him at the neighbours or leave him by the doorstep for any unwanted visitors


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Mine are M-Wave.
> Wimp's are Ortlieb.


Mine is fab and worth the money.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

the delirium is kicking in


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Don't know yat wu menu


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

when you two say that you're coming back soon

do you mean ' you've been deported '


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> the delirium is kicking in


Oh yes.

God help you in the morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> when you two say that you're coming back soon
> 
> do you mean ' you've been deported '


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> God help you in the morning.


I don't know, the camera skills are improving


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

I thought that last one was rather good


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I thought that last one was rather good


you're delirious


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

I had to concentrate to get it blurry,out of focus and with my subjects disappearing rapidly into the distance.


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mine is fab and worth the money.




Too late.. I have a 3 way thingy wotsit back doo-dah by M wave on its way and a basket by Abus cos a basket is bigger than the bags I looked at so that is a tick...

Now I need to locate the correct tubes for Maggots new bike... and also to my shame find out what Bertha's are... I have not had spares for her cos the bikey fixey man said nothing is getting through those tyres... she is a tank! But I think I ought to just in case... I also need a puncture repair kit cos mine is eleventy hundred and twelve years old... plus I still need microfibre towels cos I have not had time to cop a feel yet... and also hot chocolate sachets cos they is smaller than a tin!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Can you tell we've been out on the streets???


----------



## Puddles (20 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Can you tell we've been out on the streets???




Well I suppose you have to pay for all that alcohol somehow


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Well I suppose you have to pay for all that alcohol somehow



It would be a deficit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

Other random shots from last nights recce


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)

This one meets all the criteria doesn't it


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97057
> 
> This one meets all the criteria doesn't it


the ones above yours do, just to give you an idea


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

some lovely photos submitted



@hopless500 @Hill Wimp

why are there always more than 2 bikes in your pics, have you kidnapped some witless foreigners


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> some lovely photos submitted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt specify they had to be our bikes.

Are you changing the rules ?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> the ones above yours do, just to give you an idea


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

I knew you two would be trouble once the hangovers had gone


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I knew you two would be trouble once the hangovers had gone


No hangover here


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No hangover here


that could be taken as a worrying sign you know!


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jul 2015)

That's as the girls have stamina.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jul 2015)

stamina or simply not sober enough in the morning to have a hangover?


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> stamina or simply not sober enough in the morning to have a hangover?



That's about right. I would struggle to keep up with them and you all know I like a drop with my cycling.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)

We're not drinking that much. You'd be fine


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We're not drinking that much. You'd be fine



I like your way or touring ladies. And I wouldn't struggle keeping up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

Slow and refined that's us



Mind you Hops is going to have to pull her socks up at mine as i will be back on my road bike with no baggage


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

Was the subject light and shadow, or light and shade?

Either way - here's my entries: all taken on my short pootle this morning (well it was supposed to be a short pootle)


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was the subject light and shadow, or light and shade?
> 
> Either way - here's my entries: all taken on my short pootle this morning (well it was supposed to be a short pootle)
> 
> ...


I like those, good idea.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97161


makes Asdas donuts look a bit crap


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> makes Asdas donuts look a bit crap



Asda make Asda doughnuts look a bit crap


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Asda make Asda doughnuts look a bit crap



true, you can't polish a turd


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97161


Where's the unlike button?


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97161


I'll have two from the top row, and four from anywhere else please Rachel.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97161


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Light and dark
> 
> View attachment 97162



Do you like your phone? I know a lot of people who don't like Blackberries.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Light and dark
> 
> View attachment 97162


for you, that's more or less following the rules


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> true, you can't polish a turd



Oh I don't know.













My steed



__ mybike
__ 14 Jan 2015


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Oh I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a road worthy bike isn't a turd
it's better to be riding a cheaper bike than not riding a super expensive bike


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> a road worthy bike isn't a turd
> it's better to be riding a cheaper bike than not riding a super expensive bike



And it is a lot more road worthy now than when I dragged it out of the back of the garage!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

How am i going to keep up with all this fancy fandago things you lot can do with your photos and Jo and Emma haven't even started yet


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How am i going to keep up with all this fancy fandago things you lot can do with your photos and Jo and Emma haven't even started yet


you splashed out on any apps yet?

hops can add lippy and hats, so you must be able to have a play around


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

No my phone keeps screaming at me about memory etc as i have taken so many photos so the apps i will look at when i am home and have weeded the 1000 odd photos.

Dropbox have said i need more space too so Friday i will be photo weeding.


I haven't just drunk this holiday you know


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2015)

.......and another one, you can play around for hours. I like the gimmicky button!


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No my phone keeps screaming at me about memory etc as i have taken so many photos so the apps i will look at when i am home and have weeded the 1000 odd photos.
> 
> Dropbox have said i need more space too so Friday i will be photo weeding.


how many pics of booze and food do you need


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> .......and another one, you can play around for hours. I like the gimmicky button!
> View attachment 97169


very artistic


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> how many pics of booze and food do you need


They were done for the comp and will be the first to go. Don't think we have eaten anything memorable enough to keep a photo of.


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> .......and another one, you can play around for hours. I like the gimmicky button!
> View attachment 97169


That's clever.

How did you do that ?


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They were done for the comp and will be the first to go. Don't think we have eaten anything memorable enough to keep a photo of.


daren't you show us the non food pics?

too risqué


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 97170


Great colours, looks like it's in a crystal cave.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> daren't you show us the non food pics?
> 
> too risqué


Architecture and horticulture, i love buildings and it gives me ideas of things to paint.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> very artistic



Thanks Boss! 



Hill Wimp said:


> That's clever.
> 
> How did you do that ?



I borrowed wifeys ipad air it's got lots of gimmicky things on it. Mind you, it took me 2 hours to workout how to get it onto my desktop!


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

I have some ideas, but since the subject was announced the damn sun has decided not to csst a shadow.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have some ideas, but since the subject was announced the damn sun has decided not to csst a shadow.


you don't need the sun for light and shadow


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a nice glass of Sauvignon instead


We have something red.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you don't need the sun for light and shadow


OK, then could you please hold a 500,000,0000,0000,0000 watt lamp about 87million miles away so I can get the same effect. Thanks


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> OK, then could you please hold a 500,000,0000,0000,0000 watt lamp about 87million miles away so I can get the same effect. Thanks


i'll stick the magicshine on charge


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

I have G&T 

Getting back in the swing.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No my phone keeps screaming at me about memory etc as i have taken so many photos so the apps i will look at when i am home and have weeded the 1000 odd photos.
> 
> Dropbox have said i need more space too so Friday i will be photo weeding.
> 
> ...



If you install Google Photos app on your phone you could upload them to that for free, if you choose high quality the storage is unlimited or 15gb for the same resolution as they were taken in.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> If you install Google Photos app on your phone you could upload them to that for free, if you choose high quality the storage is unlimited or 15gb for the same resolution as they were taken in.


Cheers Phil, i know i have loads that could be weeded, duplicates etc so will see where i am after that and if i need more i will certainly look into that.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have G&T
> 
> Getting back in the swing.


Get off the swing, you're far too old.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's slightly limited on apps but I love the keyboard, email and messaging functionality. Given Trish and I seem to communicate exclusively through email, it's quite a handy phone.



I struggle with smart phones and want a button one, then again I so rarely use a mobile there isn't much point.


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

Evening!

Today's entry... I am shattered... bed soon... 315+ servings of made this afternoon... to wild screams of delight!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Evening!
> 
> Today's entry... I am shattered... bed soon... 315+ servings of made this afternoon... to wild screams of delight!
> 
> View attachment 97173


@Puddles put a bike pump or something bike related in the picture before you end up on the naughty step again.

This Judge is harsh


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2015)

Have I won?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

You are sooooooo last week @potsy


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cheers Phil, i know i have loads that could be weeded, duplicates etc so will see where i am after that and if i need more i will certainly look into that.


 
You can set it auto upload any photos you take as well as upload all the photos on your phone so I just do that then you dont have to delete any, but make sure you set it to WiFi only if you dont have and unlimited data plan.

And dont upload all your naked selfies


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2015)

Mystery creature at the bottom of the garden


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You can set it auto upload any photos you take as well as upload all the photos on your phone so I just do that then you dont have to delete any, but make sure you set it to WiFi only if you dont have and unlimited data plan.
> 
> And dont upload all your naked selfies


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Mystery creature at the bottom of the garden
> 
> 
> View attachment 97175


Wheres the birds of prey from last year ?


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Have I won?
> 
> View attachment 97174


you should've stuck your bike in the pic
some are light, some are shadowy. Is that even a word


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Puddles put a bike pump or something bike related in the picture before you end up on the naughty step again.
> 
> This Judge is harsh




I rode the bike to the school it is just behind it out the window


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I rode the bike to the school it is just behind it out the window


Well done


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Mystery creature at the bottom of the garden
> 
> 
> View attachment 97175


It's called a Llama, Potsy. Go ask the nice man who owns the field about it.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This Judge is harsh


you better believe it

grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Have I won?
> 
> View attachment 97174




Which one of these is you?


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you should've stuck your bike in the pic
> some are light, some are shadowy. Is that even a word


Bike's just out of shot (about 160 miles)


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's called a Llama, Potsy. Go ask the nice man who owns the field about it.


Yep @Mattonsea is a Llama farmer, just don't tell him ...... yet


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I rode the bike to the school it is just behind it out the window


I'm not falling for that 



Hill Wimp said:


> Well done


stop encouraging bad behaviour


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Bike's just out of shot (about 160 miles)


God, not you as well


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm not falling for that



Tis honest... but Bertha was hiding cos she has no clothsies on at the moment... she is awaiting her new clothsies...

plus I have injuries and I handed 315 children popcorn and a milkshake... AND had to listen to 2 discos and screaming and crying and rudeness and then got home to my smallest tired and crying cos she wanted Mama and only had Papa... and the silly old bear didn't realise he could have brought her back to me at school I still have the big fat I said BEHAVE voice on.....

so come at me



I will cut you!


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

*You caught your first Coral Cuddler Mouse!*

Hurrah!


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's called a Llama, Potsy. Go ask the nice man who owns the field about it.


No it's not, I've heard llamas on The Archers, these make a different sound altogether


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

@Puddles I still have the naughty step card

are you getting the kids to invent your excuses


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> No it's not, I've heard llamas on The Archers, these make a different sound altogether


No that was Linda Snell bleating not the Llamas.


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

Ca


djb1971 said:


> @Puddles I still have the naughty step card
> 
> are you getting the kids to invent your excuses



Nope! Can I sleep on the naughty step? I is going to bed as soon as I can work up the energy to move...


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ca
> 
> 
> Nope! Can I sleep on the naughty step? I is going to bed as soon as I can work up the energy to move...


Yes, you can have the naughty step.........but leave space for others.

I may need to use it


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Yes, you can have the naughty step.........but leave space for others.
> 
> I may need to use it


I will tell @hopless500


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will tell @hopless500


Has she had early night



Or a late start


----------



## Puddles (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will tell @hopless500




Not with her snoring... the naughty step is all mine... no room here... nothing to see... move along to the next one...


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2015)

She is asleep.

Big ride to Dunkirk tomorrow so early start.


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> She is asleep.
> 
> Big ride to Dunkirk tomorrow so early start.


Are you being evacuated


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you being evacuated



Stomach pump?


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Stomach pump?


I was thinking more a flotilla of small boats


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was thinking more a flotilla of small boats



I was thinking of all the beer alcohol.

{edited to fit the facts}


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Surely they'd need a flotilla of large boats, the amount they've eaten?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Outrageous slurs on our characters but true.

We have eaten and drunk our way around Holland and Belgium .

The low countries may not be so low once we have left for Blighty tomorrow


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

Brace yourself Rocky, I'm coming down your way today.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Outrageous slurs on our characters but true.
> 
> We have eaten and drunk our way around Holland and Belgium .
> 
> The low countries may not be so low once we have left for Blighty tomorrow


is the sun out there today ladies?





User14044mountain said:


> I've already got the flaming tyres going on the approach to Staples Corner


that's a drastic measure to get shadows Rocky!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ...
> that's a drastic measure to get shadows Rocky!


might be needed up here in the dark grim north, today.... I'm not meant to get rain, but neither the rain radar nor the weather outside are convincing me I am going to stay dry!
I could do with those tyres to get warm after this ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is the sun out there today ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunny and warn.

Had a head wind for the first 20k but the last 10 has been a cross wind.
Cleared Ostend and stopped just outside Neiewport for coffee.

45k to go.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> *You caught your first Coral Cuddler Mouse!*
> 
> Hurrah!


Huh?


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sunny and warn.
> 
> Had a head wind for the first 20k but the last 10 has been a cross wind.
> Cleared Ostend and stopped just outside Neiewport for coffee.
> ...



Nearly there! I was in De Panne for a few days hol last week - very blustery the entire time.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will tell @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sunny and warn.
> 
> Had a head wind for the first 20k but the last 10 has been a cross wind.
> Cleared Ostend and stopped just outside Neiewport for coffee.
> ...


For coffee. And advocaat. And icecream. And coke


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> For coffee. And advocaat. And icecream. And coke


Same glass?

Well, you've both had a good time. Proper touring. 

A bit of cycling, lot of food,drink and giggles


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Outrageous slurs on our characters but true
> 
> .
> Why do I keep thinking of the ' St Trinians film' ?


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've already got the flaming tyres going on the approach to Staples Corner


I slipped in on the A40


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I slipped in on the A40


I don't want to like that.

Is the car and A40 ok ?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Same glass?
> 
> Well, you've both had a good time. Proper touring.
> 
> A bit of cycling, lot of food,drink and giggles


A lot of giggles from HW after a few G&Ts


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Right for my next entry a daredevil stunt *whilst cycling* and my subject was Hop a'la Banana in shadow.







Now i will admit at this point before you lot start, Hop did ask why didn't i just take the photo whilst stationary.

I could have done but i thought i would add a little je n'sais quoi daredevil skill.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Nearly there! I was in De Panne for a few days hol last week - very blustery the entire time.


Just stopped for lunch in De Panne. 

A nice Affligem triple for me and a Palm Hop select for Hop.

There will be food.

19k left to go.


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2015)

Have I won yet?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Rodenbach next


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

And then amother of these cos it was very nice


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Ok. The rodenbach is borderline yuck. The plan is to neck it really quickly and go back to the Palm Hop


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Right for my next entry a daredevil stunt *whilst cycling* and my subject was Hop a'la Banana in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 97252
> 
> ...


Extra points for that!!





potsy said:


> Have I won yet?
> 
> View attachment 97253


You're second,which may as well be last


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Amendment. It is  and I refuse to drink it. Back on the Hop


----------



## Puddles (22 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Have I won yet?
> 
> View attachment 97253


Put your spotty tights on and take it again and I will put in a good word for you!


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Amendment. It is  and I refuse to drink it. Back on the Hop


It must be bad if you've poured it away!!


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Amendment. It is  and I refuse to drink it. Back on the Hop



Rodenbach can be a bit of a surprise!


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It must be bad if you've poured it away!!


It may work on chips with some salt.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Rodenbach can be a bit of a surprise!


She certainly was.

Vinegar came to mind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

@potsy just for you, a fine specimen on Llama.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Right for my next entry a daredevil stunt *whilst cycling* and my subject was Hop a'la Banana in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 97252
> 
> ...


great photo of some tarmac. it is easier to photo if you are stationary though.




potsy said:


> Have I won yet?
> 
> View attachment 97253


In my book you are currently doing better than a photo of dirty tarmac!


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2015)

It doesn't look like I'll be getting my bike out before we go away, so I probably won't be winning this one .
My elbow is a bit sore. 
We're off to Marazion this weekend, I'll be walking on the beach and a bit of swimming.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> It doesn't look like I'll be getting my bike out before we go away, so I probably won't be winning this one .
> My elbow is a bit sore.
> We're off to Marazion this weekend, I'll be walking on the beach and a bit of swimming.


enjoy your hols!

remember, all photos from the knees down


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> enjoy your hols!
> 
> remember, all photos from the knees down


There might be crocs..


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> It doesn't look like I'll be getting my bike out before we go away, so I probably won't be winning this one .
> My elbow is a bit sore.
> We're off to Marazion this weekend, I'll be walking on the beach and a bit of swimming.



Keep your eyes open for bikes, remember, it doesn't have to be your bike. 

We visited Marazion, briefly back in June, when we went to St Michaels Mount.






We also visited Port Wenn


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

We have arrived in Dunkirk for the evacuation tomorrow.

The last 15 miles were very hard into a head wind.

I have had to have a gin.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Bugger I forgot we have a new subject and could have had a number of winning entries today. Never mind


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Never mind


pull your socks up man

I've not even seen a cider shadow


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me, is it something about refreshments?


Farm animals I believe


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

And feet


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

And beer


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Farm animals I believe


I thought it was holiday snaps

well, it has been from the usual suspects...................


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Egrets are always a plus


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> pull your socks up man
> 
> I've not even seen a cider shadow



FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Get over yourselves i have a stack of Peruvian animals in Belgium to post later


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get over yourselves i have a stack of Peruvian animals in Belgium to post later



I wonder if you aren't on an international trip to ship drugs back to the UK. Let me know if this is the case


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> FTFY
> View attachment 97285


I'll sleep better tonight


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Grimbergen blonde shadow


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Grimbergen blonde shadow
> View attachment 97286


You must have hollow legs


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I wonder if you aren't on an international trip to ship drugs back to the UK. Let me know if this is the case


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>



After the field of weed and the stuffed Peruvian animals it's seeming more likely. And the ex raver in your group....


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You must have hollow legs


I've just cycled 50 fully laden miles. I'm thirsty 
Part of the load may consist of two emergency bottles of beer and the vanilla meths.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> pull your socks up man
> 
> I've not even seen a cider shadow


I get the feeling it would not last long enough to have one!


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm thirsty


water.........................................



oh okay, you're still on holiday


just


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> After the field of weed and the stuffed Peruvian animals it's seeming more likely. And the ex raver in your group....



It's not been a cheap trip keeping Hop in Beer.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

As rain clouds have appeared here is my latest composition. Bike stand hopefully makes it actually qualify. But I hope not. So I better get out of my cycling gear and shower.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

has your bike fell of the stand


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As rain clouds have appeared here is my latest composition. Bike stand hopefully makes it actually qualify. But I hope not. So I better get out of my cycling gear and shower.
> View attachment 97288


 Shoddy work, no bike


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> has your bike fell of the stand



No its not made it onto it. I put it up as the chain is in need of lubrication but I was in need more. Clean chain but forgot to lube it and it did my head in all the way home this afternoon..


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> No its not made it onto it. I put it up as the chain is in need of lubrication but I was in need more. Clean chain but forgot to lube it and it did my head in all the way home this afternoon..


you've been hangin' around with @User14044 and @potsy too long

same excuses


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> water.........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've drunk my water and have earned beerage. Plus it means I am doing my bit to conserve water


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Due to peer group pressure and the fact I will be angry with myself in the morning I have put bike on stand and lubed the chain. 
Photo of sky plus bike. Now I am off to have a cider in the shower...


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> water.........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hols until 2nd Aug


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Plus it means I am doing my bit to conserve water


I'm writing that one down




BigAl68 said:


> Now I am off to have a cider in the shower


 NO PICTURES ALLOWED


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

For your eyes only @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> For your eyes only @djb1971
> View attachment 97292




thanks for the thought

don't worry, I don't think anyone else will see it


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Wot no lynx ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> For your eyes only @djb1971
> View attachment 97292


Your tiling needs redoing


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wot no lynx ?


tee tree and cider, southern softy scents for men

I bet he's got some dove and other womens stuff hidden in a cupboard


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wot no lynx ?



Trust me when I moved in the grout was black. It is clean and so am I. Yes you are right @djb1971 soft West Country not soft southerner if you don't mind. About to put some cocoa bitter on now. Such a big girl I am


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

out of the blue, my wife has just told me that my dog is more irritating than me. He must have done something really bad.

good lad


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> soft West Country


my most sincere apologies


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

Thanks we don't like southerners either @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Thanks we don't like southerners either @djb1971


my apology was an honest one for that very reason


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2015)

Cocoa bitter? 

@Hill Wimp - Have you tried that beer?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Thanks we don't like southerners either @djb1971


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

No cocoa bitter but I can offer a Grimbergen rouge


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


he means soft southerners

your pics have proved you arent


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

Speicher said:


> Cocoa bitter?
> 
> @Hill Wimp - Have you tried that beer?


I haven't,Hop is the beer monster i will nudge her.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

I have had a chocolate beer. It was unmemorable


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2015)

No offence to anyone here. Just soft people in general but as we are all cyclists of some form or another then you are all good in my book.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> he means soft southerners
> 
> your pics have proved you arent


Oh i'm a completely wimpy southerner, totally fair weathered, fair minded but easily persuaded.

As you have all witnessed.


----------



## Puddles (22 Jul 2015)




----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh i'm a completely wimpy southerner, totally fair weathered, fair minded but easily persuaded.
> 
> As you have all witnessed.


Easily persuaded you say.

<Lesley Phillips mode=on>

You do know I have ample stocks of gin and chocolate.

<Lesley Phillips mode=off>


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Easily persuaded you say.
> 
> <Lesley Phillips mode=on>
> 
> ...


Thats reminded me my gin stocks are low, what can i chuck out of my panniers for duty free ?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats reminded me my gin stocks are low, what can i chuck out of my panniers for duty free ?


All your dirty clothes. You can buy new ones and gin space is precious


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Btw @Hill Wimp - your pizza is ordered and imminently on its way


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Btw @Hill Wimp - your pizza is ordered an imminently on its way


are you in different countries or just not speaking


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Light, shadows and even reflections.












Orbea (light and shadow)



__ coffeejo
__ 22 Jul 2015



22 July 2015


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

HW decided getting clean was necessary. I generously had another beer in the bar so she could go first


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Light, shadows and even reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're just feeling sorry for me know


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> HW decided getting clean was necessary. I generously had another beer in the bar so she could go first


what flavour pizza?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you're just feeling sorry for me know


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Regina and L'orientale.
one has ham mushroom and olives, the other has some weird ingredients one of which is egg


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

egg on a pizza 

wish I'd never asked now


fancy a slice of the other though


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> egg on a pizza
> 
> wish I'd never asked now
> 
> ...


I can't quite bring myself to do the egg on a pizza thing. Hw can report back later


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> are you in different countries or just not speaking


I retired to have a shower, i left Hop to order her beer for and pizza.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

I have a strong smell of pizza emanating from the boxes in front of me. I may be quietish for a while


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

I like my pizzas hot and the only hot one has an egg on it.

Never had one of those but its all protein.


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

Loving all these entries for the competition.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I retired to have a shower, i left Hop to order her beer for and pizza.


hops has stamina, she never retires

just rides, drinks, takes photos, drinks, eats, drinks then blacks out until the next morning.................repeat


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Light, shadows and even reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Jo


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Loving all these entries for the competition.


yep, there's been a handful of valid ones today


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> hops has stamina, she never retires
> 
> just rides, drinks, takes photos, drinks, eats, drinks then blacks out until the next morning.................repeat


You have met her then


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Loving all these entries for the competition.


and yours is where ???


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Loving all these entries for the competition.


Ahem. Where is your entry?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell. ANOTHER TMN.


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and yours is where ???


Some of us have to work, so public servants can retire early on fat pensions. And that is why I have not had chance to get the camera out.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice one Jo


Thanks! Just hope that @djb1971 doesn't think so.


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Bloody hell. ANOTHER TMN.


Aren't you sat next to each other.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks! Just hope that @djb1971 doesn't think so.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

No


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Some of us have to work, so public servants can retire early on fat pensions. And that is why I have not had chance to get the camera out.


 why thank you, i will reward you later in heaven.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> egg on a pizza
> 
> wish I'd never asked now
> 
> ...




The first time my son came back visiting his Dutch girlfriend's family, he told us about the worst pizza he'd ever had .... 

Yup, he was horrified by the egg on a pizza!!


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

Our modern hotel hairdryer.
tbh a fart would be more powerful


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> The first time my son came back visiting his Dutch girlfriend's family, he told us about the worst pizza he'd ever had ....
> 
> Yup, he was horrified by the egg on a pizza!!


it's not my first choice of topping

almost as sickening as pineapple


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it's not my first choice of topping
> 
> almost as sickening as pineapple



pineapple


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> pineapple


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


don't forget, this is hops. Its probably a pineapple with a cocktail poured inside it


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2015)

@satnav was right, this has turned into the Tea? thread


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> @satnav was right, this has turned into the Tea? thread


stick some piccies on then, even @summerdays hasn't posted


----------



## Puddles (22 Jul 2015)

The poorly tired bee drank lots of honey and then flew off!


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> stick some piccies on then, even @summerdays hasn't posted


One from our pre-dinner walk tonight


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> One from our pre-dinner walk tonight
> 
> View attachment 97328



blimey I didnt realize you were walking on water these days


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> The poorly tired bee drank lots of honey and then flew off!


he should read your signature. his honey bath wasn't too hygienic 




potsy said:


> One from our pre-dinner walk tonight
> 
> View attachment 97328


see how the lovely photos brighten the old place up


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> pineapple



I'll have to try egg. How do you do it, scrambled, boiled or just plonked on top. Might go well with some bacon too. 

I can feel lunch tomorrow coming up.

Has anyone tried chocolate?


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97310
> 
> Our modern hotel hairdryer.
> tbh a fart would be more powerful



What's wrong with a towel?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> I'll have to try egg. How do you do it, scrambled, boiled or just plonked on top


usually just cracked straight on the top (middle). PizzaExpress have been doing it for decades. Its the



> *Fiorentina*
> Spinach, free-range egg, mozzarella, tomato, garlic oil and black olives. Finished with Gran Milano cheese



And when I could have dairy it was very nice as well. Now I still have the egg on the pizza, just without the cheese. Needs must!


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No bike but
> 
> View attachment 97350


I feel better now


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> usually just cracked straight on the top (middle). PizzaExpress have been doing it for decades. Its the
> 
> 
> 
> And when I could have dairy it was very nice as well. Now I still have the egg on the pizza, just without the cheese. Needs must!


Ta, might try that for lunch, tho without garlic. I feel your pain in not being able to eat cheese.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> What's wrong with a towel?


Those of us with hair need more than a towel.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No bike but
> 
> View attachment 97350


It's got milk in it!


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Those of us with hair need more than a towel.


You mean like a fast ride on the bike without a helmet.

Actually, having been for a ride this morning & acquired some flies in my hair, maybe you don't want to do that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

On the ferry after quite a cycling experience getting to the port.

Its not left yet but the bikes are lashed on and i have a huge coffee.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> You mean like a fast ride on the bike without a helmet.
> 
> Actually, having been for a ride this morning & acquired some flies in my hair, maybe you don't want to do that.


I've done that. Horizontal hair isn't a good look.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

We are home 

As you were


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

Shadows Dover Priory station and thats my rear rack and before you lot start i'm not climbing the freeking cliff of a hill home.

The train will take the strain for 15mins but we will have to cycle the last 1.8 miles


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jul 2015)

I don't get to go home for a while. There is still plenty of scope and time for causing trouble


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Jul 2015)

I have called the gin distillers association and they are back in full production.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I've done that. Horizontal hair isn't a good look.



Works OK for her.


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Welcome home
> 
> 1.8 miles - that's a @potsy type distance.


That's about how far I've walked today, good job as I needed to burn off this little lot, maybe I should round it up to the full 2 miles to be sure


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> That's about how far I've walked today, good job as I needed to burn off this little lot, maybe I should round it up to the full 2 miles to be sure
> 
> View attachment 97424
> View attachment 97425


it was the tiny ice cream that pushes it up to the 2miles


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it was the tiny ice cream that pushes it up to the 2miles


It's ok,I had the diet sized one for £2, couldn't afford the large one


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> It's ok,I had the diet sized one for £2, couldn't afford the large one


glad you thought about your figure

wouldn't want your legs getting short, fat and hairy


----------



## Puddles (23 Jul 2015)

Bertha's new clothsies have arrived, they are very functional... I told her black is slimming... she is not impressed...


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Bertha's new clothsies have arrived, they are very functional... I told her black is slimming... she is not impressed...


is Bertha camera shy in hew new clothsies


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have called the gin distillers association and they are back in full production.


Yep one bottle jumped into my boot in Sainsburys car park


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep one bottle jumped into my boot in Sainsburys car park


hops has turned you into a gin monster


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> hops has turned you into a gin monster


Heavens no, i have always been that. Don't think Gin is her drink.


----------



## Puddles (23 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is Bertha camera shy in hew new clothsies



She does not have them on yet I just showed them to her... it was a pitch fork job on the small peoples bedrooms today, the smallest of which was keeping an annoyingly close eye on me to make sure I did not remove anything.... then Nana distracted her and a very large pile of spurious crap was removed and large pile of no longer fit & schoolu uniform was removed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

I have had to cook tonight 

I quite got used to being cooked for on tour.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had to cook tonight
> 
> I quite got used to being cooked for on tour.


The cheek

don't they know that you're a lady of leisure now


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had to cook tonight
> 
> I quite got used to being cooked for on tour.



Welcome back! I bet your cat was pleased to see you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Welcome back! I bet your cat was pleased to see you.


She is still milking the "you abandoned me " theme. Every now and again she slips and is putty in my hands but after 5 minutes she suddenly remembers to be aloof.

I feel this may continue for a while.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> hops has turned you into a gin monster


She needed no help from me.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

On my early morning ride I met this gentleman.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> The cheek
> 
> don't they know that you're a lady of leisure now



There is one word In that sentence I'm having a little difficulty with.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> On my early morning ride I met this gentleman.
> 
> View attachment 97456


You know, I had forgotten there was a photography competition on.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Going to have to be some "blue sky thinking" or " thinking out of the box" today with the challenge as it's a bit grey here.

May have to load Hops up with various torches to provide the light.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

You won't be getting any photos from me today. I cycle in the rain enough getting to work so I am staying in the dry.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Going to have to be some "blue sky thinking" or " thinking out of the box" today with the challenge as it's a bit grey here.
> 
> May have to load Hops up with various torches to provide the light.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Just looked at my weather forecast. I reckon we have until lunchtime before the wind and rain kick in. Eerily quite outside on the weather front, the roadmenders however are not.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

I don't know why everyone is thinking sun. I was out last night in the dark, lots of light and shadow


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't know why everyone is thinking sun. I was out last night in the dark, lots of light and shadow


Yeah but you are weird.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but you are weird.


takes one to know one


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

Out dogging @djb1971? I have plenty of ideas for night but they will have to wait for the rain to stop also. Is it too early to open a cider? Hic


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Out dogging @djb1971? I have plenty of ideas for night but they will have to wait for the rain to stop also. Is it too early to open a cider? Hic


not last night. Just playing out in the woods, followed by a lovely ride home along the country lanes.

Possibly nipping through Hanchurch tomorrow, it'll be really dirty...................................................................and muddy


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

This is why I need the new bike. Looking at either the surly cross check or the Genesis croix de fer. Cycle to work opens again at work in 4 weeks and I want a go anywhere in any weather bike. I am not doing another winter on a road bike that can't take guards. My rear is getting too old to get soaked day in day out.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

both lovely bikes if you're dead set on steel. You'd get more for your money with other brands and al frames plus they're lighter. Get something with hydraulics if you're going the get it dirty


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

I'm going to cycle down to Salford Quays one evening to catch the sunset, so I'll need my lights to ride home. 
...... But it will be after the end of the comp!!


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to cycle down to Salford Quays one evening to catch the sunset, so I'll need my lights to ride home.
> ...... But it will be after the end of the comp!!


thats a good way of avoiding the WIN


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

My next bike will be a cyclocross but it wont be until January as thats the next time i can do cycle to work.

I worked out yesterday that i could fit 7 bikes in my shed.
I need to leave 2 spaces for visitors but that means i could get another 2 for me and the of course there is the garage


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My next bike will be a cyclocross but it wont be until January as thats the next time i can do cycle to work.
> 
> I worked out yesterday that i could fit 7 bikes in my shed.
> I need to leave 2 spaces for visitors but that means i could get another 2 for me and the of course there is the garage


What a woman, you can think like a man


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but you are weird.


We went out in the dark. Does that mean we're weird too? 
Sorry - I meant you're weird .
It was your idea


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

I've had my eye on a ribble audax with several changes from their options list. They've recently removed one of the options I wanted,so I may have to gave words with them. And get saving.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We went out in the dark. Does that mean we're weird too?
> Sorry - I meant you're weird .
> It wad your idea


Yes but it was warm and there was beer. @djb1971 goes out to do things that involve getting dirty

Anyway there are probably around 60-70 hosteleries in this little beach town and several are along the 3 mile beach cycle path so an evening ride could prove productive in the photography department and bribery of beer department


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't know why everyone is thinking sun. I was out last night in the dark, lots of light and shadow



I have enough trouble seeing in the light!


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Oi!

no excuses you lot. It may be nice tomorrow if you fancy a photo with a big yellow ball in it, init


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

Still not leaving home. Time for tdf and a cheeky cider with my ham, egg and chips.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2015)

No rain here


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2015)

One for rocky


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> One for rocky
> 
> View attachment 97483


Are you on the swing?


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What's CC coming to?


what do you mean 'coming to'

we've all always been a bunch of weirdos


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> What a woman, you can think like a man


nah - a man would never consider leaving space for visitors' bikes!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

Right a couple of my efforts.

Light and dark, dual thoughts here (yep - hang in there at the back, it is _sometimes_ possible ), black and white, and with and without flash!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

And somewhat more poignant, comparing it with what was my last leisure ride before my back went and my life changed and someone took away the best part of a year at least....






With flash (light)





Without flash (dark)





well, I'll let you work that one out, It doesn't take much. It is bringing me to tear just typing this out.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And somewhat more poignant, comparing it with what was my last leisure ride before my back went and my life changed and someone took away the best part of a year at least....
> 
> View attachment 97493
> 
> ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


thanks - for some reason this week has been a hard week.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

The colours on that last one are stunning @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And somewhat more poignant, comparing it with what was my last leisure ride before my back went and my life changed and someone took away the best part of a year at least....
> 
> View attachment 97493
> 
> ...




I like the comparison pics of you bike and trike. I love the way it shows you have not stopped as a result of the place you find yourself in but you have looked around the curve and as a result found your N+1. Plus your trike will look lovely against those leaves in Autumn.

Don't look back, look forward to new challenges


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

There's nothing wrong with tears @SatNavSaysStraightOn. That Autumn picture is still my favourite and it's lovely to see it again in contrast.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Still not leaving home. Time for tdf and a cheeky cider with my ham, egg and chips.
> View attachment 97481



Yup, we're in that weather, heading your way on the M5.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

Thought I had better keep these pics coming


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

And look what I've got


----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)

It is raining............ lots here..... we are not camping at the bottom of the garden tonight... however, 6 months after moving I now have a clear bedroom floor!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> The colours on that last one are stunning @SatNavSaysStraightOn


Yep - but they didn't with the photo comp that month!  It did make it into my calendar for family and friends.



Hill Wimp said:


> I like the comparison pics of you bike and trike. I love the way it shows you have not stopped as a result of the place you find yourself in but you have looked around the curve and as a result found your N+1. Plus your trike will look lovely against those leaves in Autumn.
> 
> Don't look back, look forward to new challenges


I'm not certain I will be able to get another one this year with the trike there. It will be touch and go depending on how the Autumn colours are. That was taken on the 18th and we are on holiday west of Pitlochry (yes I know there is only Rannoch Moor west of Pitlochry but that is where we holiday  ) from the 3rd to the 17th... so it will depend if they are later than last year I will be able to get them with the trike, otherwise it will have to wait another year sadly.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep - but they didn't with the photo comp that month!  It did make it into my calendar for family and friends.
> 
> 
> I'm not certain I will be able to get another one this year with the trike there. It will be touch and go depending on how the Autumn colours are. That was taken on the 18th and we are on holiday west of Pitlochry (yes I know there is only Rannoch Moor west of Pitlochry but that is where we holiday  ) from the 3rd to the 17th... so it will depend if they are later than last year I will be able to get them with the trike, otherwise it will have to wait another year sadly.


<insert some psychological argument that it's better to be somewhere new than in the same place making comparisons>

At the end of the day, you're doing the best you can with what you've got, and trust me when I say that many people I know would have thrown in the towel long ago.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> <insert some psychological argument that it's better to be somewhere new than in the same place making comparisons>
> 
> At the end of the day, you're doing the best you can with what you've got, and trust me when I say that many people I know would have thrown in the towel long ago.


Quitting is not an option when you are in this position. I am stuck between the 'disabled' tag and being able to have a normal life again. I don't want to be here btu it is not going to be easy and some weeks are going to be harder than others. I guess I am missing not being able to 'holiday' this year until much later in the year. We would normally have gone away before Easter which we could not and then again in September touring which again we can't. 

I have an aim to get walking again without the crutches/sticks of any kind - it may not be possible but I am going to give it a damn good try. Worst case I would like to be able to get back into the mountains even with them (its possible, just not easy). At the moment that is a dream, but there are routes in the Lakes now that are accessible by wheelchair (only around Windermere but it is still a start) and I used to have to mountaineer with 2 trekking poles anyway, so if I can get to the walking stick option and work out how to get passed this limit that is there....

I would also like to be able to ditch the wheelchair, again not get possible, but maybe not as difficult to achieve as the first.

I have also been hatching a plan to take one of my bikes (mtb or road, not sure which get) with us when we go on holiday in October (@Fubar I hope you are reading this) in addition to my trike because I reckon the roads are quiet enough for me to learn to ride one again with the requirement of my husband being alongside me when I stop so I have a shoulder to lean on. Also if it fails (the idea) I will only fall into a very quiet road that is single track and hardly used... still debating which bike would be easier to do this with, bearing in mind that my road bike has CX brake levers so has better stopping options than a standard road bike.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Ok which one of you lot sent the downpour ?

I thought we had got away with it but its here in all its fine glory 

This is the glorious South


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

It's been raining heavily since 4am here and hasn't stopped. Looks like it has no plans to stop either. Pff


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's been raining heavily since 4am here and hasn't stopped. Looks like it has no plans to stop either. Pff
> View attachment 97528


look at tomorrow


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Fingers crossed peoples Hop has just submitted 2 pieces of art to the National Open Art comp.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The only thing to do is to have a drink.....sauvignon gris is my tipple at the mo. I'm sure Hils and Hops have their glasses charged


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and then I'll be able to bribe Dj to make me loose.


I think if you win millions, we can come to an 'arrangement'


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

We have been painting/drawing all afternoon whilst watching the TdF.

I found some Affligem Blonde in Sainsburys, would have preferred the brown but there you go.

Tomorrows weather looks better so hopefully we will be turning pedals along the beach. Back to flip flops too


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and then I'll be able to bribe Dj to make me loose.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>



I didn't like to say he was already loose


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

@djb1971 goes dogging

@potsy is a swinger and

@User14044 is loose


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The only thing to do is to have a drink.....sauvignon gris is my tipple at the mo. I'm sure Hils and Hops have their glasses charged


Kind of... if drinking out of a can counts


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @djb1971 goes dogging
> 
> @potsy is a swinger and
> 
> @User14044 is loose


You know where we frequent if you fancy a good night out


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Fingers crossed, I've just spent £2 on the Euromillions lottery - I think I might be £28million richer this time tomorrow


Have I told you you're my favourite person on CC ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Kind of... if drinking out of a can counts


she's from Norfolk, what can i say?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You know where we frequent if you fancy a good night out




You lot are North, i only go South


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and then I'll be able to bribe Dj to make me loose.


Poor DJB! Dates or figs'll do the job nicely


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You lot are North, i only go South


There's no way I'm answering that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll get a 2 year ban


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You lot are North, i only go South


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> look at tomorrow


I hope to be out early for a 50 mile ride in the sunshine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been up since 4.30am, so you'll have to excuse my spelling


Amature it's the best time of the day though i will be pleased i only have 865 of them left to do.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I hope to be out early for a 50 mile ride in the sunshine.


same here

but I'm not going to be stupid enough to enter a photo


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually, I've already posted on that....given your hours its 1730 days of work


I know instead of retiring at 50 i will actually be 90.

Really not looking forward to going back to work on the 3rd.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

Can I make you all unhappy?
www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651780

tomorrow!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I hope to be out early for a 50 mile ride in the sunshine.


If im awake early i may do the same and get down the beach. 

I will leave the cat on guard outside Hops room


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

I've got an idea for the photo challenge.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've got an idea for the photo challenge.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

I rarely sleep past 5am too many years of getting up at 4. If it's dry at 6am I will be off towards Bristol and then down to the sea possibly. Spent all day eating far too much... Need to stretch the legs and feel the sunshine. Today has been generally depressing. Tdf was good though.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


>


I didn't say it was a good idea...


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

@djb1971 what is the actual subject again?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 what is the actual subject again?


Light and shadows. Must contain all or part of a bike.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

Thanks @coffeejo


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 what is the actual subject again?


light and shadow

feel free to use your imagination


please



God




just




something


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

So now all I need to decide which bike will be more photogenic tomorrow. Black carbon or blue steel. I know which one Derek zoolander would choose.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok which one of you lot sent the downpour ?
> 
> I thought we had got away with it but its here in all its fine glory
> 
> This is the glorious South



Plenty to come from here in the North.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> light and shadow
> 
> feel free to use your imagination
> 
> ...



You know I always do


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You know I always do


I'm not talking 'in the shower' photo imagination


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and then I'll be able to bribe Dj to make me loose.



I thought you were already loose. (oops, beaten to it)




User14044mountain said:


> I've been up since 4.30am, so you'll have to excuse my spelling



You're spelling is fine, it's the rest we worry about.



User14044mountain said:


> ...... I can thoroughly recommend retirement (sorry, I'm not sure that helps, does it?)



Best job you ever did.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I rarely sleep past 5am too many years of getting up at 4. If it's dry at 6am I will be off towards Bristol and then down to the sea possibly. Spent all day eating far too much... Need to stretch the legs and feel the sunshine. Today has been generally depressing. Tdf was good though.


Same here stupid o'clock is the story of my life. I'm either getting up at 4am or coming home.

Even so i do think it's the best time of the day, especially in the summer either cycling the lanes or along the beach, can't beat it.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

@Hill Wimp oh I love jumping on my bike in the middle of summe even at 4am and riding into the sunrise. I don't mind winter too much either if it's not too wet.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I don't mind winter too much either



I prefer it in winter

especially when you get back in, it's still super early and you're covered in frost


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I prefer it in winter
> 
> especially when you get back in, it's still super early and you're covered in frost



If you wear the right gear winter sunshine and freezing is amazing. Only idiots like us out too.


----------



## Fubar (24 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Quitting is not an option when you are in this position. I am stuck between the 'disabled' tag and being able to have a normal life again. I don't want to be here btu it is not going to be easy and some weeks are going to be harder than others. I guess I am missing not being able to 'holiday' this year until much later in the year. We would normally have gone away before Easter which we could not and then again in September touring which again we can't.
> 
> I have an aim to get walking again without the crutches/sticks of any kind - it may not be possible but I am going to give it a damn good try. Worst case I would like to be able to get back into the mountains even with them (its possible, just not easy). At the moment that is a dream, but there are routes in the Lakes now that are accessible by wheelchair (only around Windermere but it is still a start) and I used to have to mountaineer with 2 trekking poles anyway, so if I can get to the walking stick option and work out how to get passed this limit that is there....
> 
> ...


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Only idiots like us out too


That makes it worthwhile


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Hill Wimp oh I love jumping on my bike in the middle of summe even at 4am and riding into the sunrise. I don't mind winter too much either if it's not too wet.





Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey i thought i might be the first to post today but @Lilliburlero beat me to it by 5hrs.
> 
> Anyway, first day of my holiday and two days before i set of around Europe with @hopless500 i got up at my normal time of 4am, had a cuppa, news catch up and cuddle with the cat and then set off for the beach to get some photos and collect some driftwood for something i am making. The day is clearly going to be a hot one as i had to stop after 20 mins to take my thin fleece top off.
> 
> ...


A 5am ride along the beach, bliss!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I prefer it in winter
> 
> especially when you get back in, it's still super early and you're covered in frost


Like i said you are weird


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Like i said you are weird



I prefer to use the word 'individual'


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I prefer to use the word 'individual'


I am a wimpy southerner, i only do warm.


----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I prefer to use the word 'individual'


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>


Don't push it


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Don't push it


Ginger too


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ginger too



I didn't like to say anything about that, there's a probability that a few of you trouble makers are* ginger*


----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Don't push it


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>



to a tee



can someone please pass my pint, I've left on the other side of the room and really can't be arsed to stand up to fetch it


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

No Ginger here just a helping hand for mother nature.

Im 70 you know


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No Ginger here just a helping hand for mother nature.
> 
> Im 70 you know


you're actually 26 but hops has put a few years on you with all of the late nights


----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)




----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)

I have been sent something from the hills/hops tour refreshment stop


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


>


Okay, okay, I'll stand up and walk all of the 12ft to get it


----------



## Puddles (24 Jul 2015)

I have no photos of anything... light/dark or bike related... the smallest is still in full on just broken up from school not getting dressed mode, although I did insist that nit night washing still happened... eldest is still away.... smallest might be tempted for a bike ride with my Dad to get an ice cream tomorrow...


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> I have no photos of anything... light/dark or bike related... the smallest is still in full on just broken up from school not getting dressed mode, although I did insist that nit night washing still happened... eldest is still away.... smallest might be tempted for a bike ride with my Dad to get an ice cream tomorrow...


I'm sure you can get an ice cream bribe ride out of them


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you're actually 26 but hops has put a few years on you with all of the late nights


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


i was referring to the late night drinking sessions in Belgium


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> i was referring to the late night drinking sessions in Belgium


To be fair that was me dragging her out.

She thought i was nuts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

Ok dragging is perhaps not the right word.

Mention beer to Hops and she positivly skips in whichever direction you want her to.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> She thought i was nuts.


Never, don't believe it


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> stick some piccies on then, even @summerdays hasn't posted


I've been away and the Internet connection failed half way through the week (probably due to the high calibre of the rubbish that has been posted) just as I was about to post .... So here is my first entry





By the way have you any idea quite how much I have to catch up


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've been away and the Internet connection failed half way through the week (probably due to the high calibre of the rubbish that has been posted) just as I was about to post .... So here is my first entry
> View attachment 97549
> 
> By the way have you any idea quite how much I have to catch up


None of its photo related so very little apart from of course the dogger, the swinger and the fact Rocky is loose.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2015)

Tonight's view from the garden


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> None of its photo related so very little apart from of course the dogger, the swinger and the fact Rocky is loose.


@summerdays it's not as bad as it sounds, well, just a bit


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've been away and the Internet connection failed half way through the week (probably due to the high calibre of the rubbish that has been posted) just as I was about to post .... So here is my first entry
> View attachment 97549
> 
> By the way have you any idea quite how much I have to catch up


Great, another fatbike


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Tonight's view from the garden
> 
> View attachment 97553


Where is the bike ?


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Tonight's view from the garden
> 
> View attachment 97553


That reminds me of the puzzle I've been doing this week on holiday (can't remember when the last time I did one), and we desperately tried to finish it last night (in the very dim light), only to find a piece missing..... So after hunting for it, we went to bed, got up this morning still couldn't find it. Then I found it hiding on the puzzle as I was tidying!




This was the photo I took last night, can you spot the hole and the missing piece! I can see them now but last night my vision my have been affected by my tidying up


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> That reminds me of the puzzle I've been doing this week on holiday (can't remember when the last time I did one), and we desperately tried to finish it last night (in the very dim light), only to find a piece missing..... So after hunting for it, we went to bed, got up this morning still couldn't find it. Then I found it hiding on the puzzle as I was tidying!
> View attachment 97557
> 
> This was the photo I took last night, can you spot the hole and the missing piece! I can see them now but last night my vision my have been affected by my tidying up


You've deliberately done this because you know I'm on the phone and my eyes are rubbish


----------



## djb1971 (24 Jul 2015)

Found the hole and missing piece


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Found the hole and missing piece


Well that's a lot faster than us by quite a few hours!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

Well it's stopped raining. Off out after a few coffees.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

It's a beautiful day in sunny Somerset.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

Stopped for coffee and cake so a few more.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> light and shadow
> 
> feel free to use your imagination
> 
> ...


You mean it is meant to have shadow in it? That's why it rained? Now I understand. Bugger,I even took those photos specifically for this competition thinking it was light and dark, not light and shadow. Back to the drawing board... Humph...


Storms off....


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

Nice by the harbourside. Waiting for my bacon roll...


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

Took this whilst carrying my cycling rucksack, does that count?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Like i said you are weird


Another one here who prefers winter. At least until I experience my first one with a bad back that is!

Can I join the weird bunch please?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's a beautiful day in sunny Somerset.
> View attachment 97566


I can go off people you know 

It was pouring at 4am, 5am and 6am and is overcast, grim and blowing a gale here now. Forecast is not much better.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

Sunny here, you should all move north


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Sunny here, you should all move north
> 
> View attachment 97584


Or further south... I have a full line of washing out in the sun....


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

Blue sky here now after another downpour.

I need more coffee !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I won £9.80 on last night's Euromillions lottery. Looks like I won't have enough to bribe dj



Pffft lightweight I won £10 on thunderball last week  

I am playing the PPI lottery at the moment you get more money


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

This was when I got back from Portishead, no photos there as it's grim. 70 miles down and stopped for tea and cake before the last 7 miles home.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well that's a lot faster than us by quite a few hours!


the brown wooden table doesn't help finding the hole



User14044mountain said:


> I won £9.80 on last night's Euromillions lottery. Looks like I won't have enough to bribe dj


you never know, I'm also cheap.

just not loose



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Another one here who prefers winter. At least until I experience my first one with a bad back that is!
> 
> Can I join the weird bunch please?


can you join twice


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can go off people you know
> 
> It was pouring at 4am, 5am and 6am and is overcast, grim and blowing a gale here now. Forecast is not much better.



Rain here seems to have ended at 3am, it is now sunny.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2015)

And my other entry from my hols.... I had to be a little inventive.....


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> And my other entry from my hols.... I had to be a little inventive.....
> View attachment 97588


Love it. Chain's ... erm ... washed away by the tide?!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Love it. Chain's ... erm ... washed away by the tide?!


along with the pedals !  artistic licence withdrawn!

Sorry @User14044 I know, your chain line


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sorry @User14044 I know, your chain line



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> along with the pedals !  artistic licence withdrawn!
> 
> Sorry @User14044 I know, your chain line


I guessed she didn't want to get all cranky on her holidays.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

Back home. 76.32 miles of sunshine and smiling. Now cider and bike on the stand.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Back home. 76.32 miles of sunshine and smiling. Now cider and bike on the stand.
> View attachment 97589


My turn at the competition is over!


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I guessed she didn't want to get all cranky on her holidays.


Those bits were nicked by the local riff raff, honestly you can't leave your bike for a minute! Though actually the two biggest dangers were the people who were looking at the other creations by the family (elephant, castle and turtle) not tripping over it or the yobs on holiday who thought it fun to spoil creations by others on the beach!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> My turn at the competition is over!



Just adding to the ineligible pictures for dj. To be honest I did enter numerous ones that count also.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just adding to the ineligible pictures for dj. To be honest I did enter numerous ones that count also.


it's not the pictures, it's the 600 pages of drivel I've got to sift through


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it's not the pictures, it's the 600 pages of drivel I've got to sift through



601


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> 601


you do know I have a ban hammer!


----------



## Katherine (25 Jul 2015)

A walk in the sunshine after our delicious full cornish breakfast. 

Light and shadow, missing my bike already!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you do know I have a ban hammer!


I'd get the plumber in if I were you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you do know I have a ban hammer!


nope you don't.... @Spinney @summerdays and I have that you know!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> A walk in the sunshine after our delicious full cornish breakfast.
> 
> Light and shadow, missing my bike already!
> View attachment 97595


not to mention the picture as well, but that is OK. Its only a photo competition


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Jul 2015)

Bike clean. First cider down and waiting for the tour to start.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you do know I have a ban hammer!



Please don't, otherwise I will lose my chance to read through 6000 pages of drivel.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bike clean. First cider down and waiting for the tour to start.
> View attachment 97596



You're not going to get very far on your tour with no back wheel.

Oh, and the chain looks slack.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nope you don't.... @Spinney @summerdays and I have that you know!


wrong

my banner is the ignore button

plus. I'm in charge


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> wrong
> 
> my banner is the ignore button
> 
> plus. I'm in charge


You do know we could just start another thread without you.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You do know we could just start another thread without you.


That's what he's hoping.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That's what he's hoping.


Ah yes, thank you for spotting the flaw in my logic


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You do know we could just start another thread without you.


Bye



coffeejo said:


> That's what he's hoping.


don't give it all away


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

I need to clean my tourer but the TdF is on so i'm not.
If the sun is still out when it finishes i will as i have to swap saddles, clean it, sort the rubbing mudguard out, prep my roadie ready for a few spins next week so it looks like i will be fettling later.

Hops will be supervising and tasting beer.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

Home now, good to be back down south


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Home now, good to be back down south








Bearing in mind how little it's ever like that in the South @potsy you will be pleased to hear beach weather has resumed along with shorts and flip flops

Might need a wind break though


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I need to clean my tourer but the TdF is on so i'm not.
> If the sun is still out when it finishes i will as i have to swap saddles, clean it, sort the rubbing mudguard out, prep my roadie ready for a few spins next week so it looks like i will be fettling later.
> 
> Hops will be supervising and tasting beer.


And unfortunately probably trying to clean the crud off mine too. Gear changing would be much better if the front derailleur was visible again. At the moment I could grow some spuds in there


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And unfortunately probably trying to clean the crud off mine too. Gear changing would be much better if the front derailleur was visible again. At the moment I could grow some spuds in there


Yeah right  you are currently snoring on the sofa 

Best get my bike out and clean it.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah right  you are currently snoring on the sofa
> 
> Best get my bike out and clean it.


Caress the ring pull on a can of beer, that'll wake her up.


You do realise you are painting Hops as the Father Jack of CC.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Caress the ring pull on a can of beer, that'll wake her up.
> 
> 
> You do realise you are painting Hops as the Father Jack of CC.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

If i was brave i would take a photo but im not


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

you may be able to spot her on my sofa.

Annoyingly though there is no snoring unlike the last 3 weeks


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> If i was brave i would take a photo but im not


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> you may be able to spot her on my sofa.
> 
> Annoyingly though there is no snoring unlike the last 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 97619


Ahem


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

Had to do a rocky after a hard morning of having a soak in the bath and watching the TdF


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....or doing a Rocky has now become doing a Hops


Nah.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Caress the ring pull on a can of beer, that'll wake her up.
> 
> 
> You do realise you are painting Hops as the Father Jack of CC.



Do you mean grocer Jack?


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Do you mean grocer Jack?


No definitely Father Jack


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

I am off to the pub in a minute with the parents... I shall then commence jarmie bottom making after I got the material today... my old jarmie bottoms only lasted 26 years... I spotted holes in the bottom area after the last camping trip... might have been better if I spotted them before


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2015)

Front derailleur now clean(er).
Discovered rather a lot of europe on the rear too . Also now slightly cleaner. It can have a proper clean once I'm home


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And unfortunately probably trying to clean the crud off mine too. Gear changing would be much better if the front derailleur was visible again. At the moment I could grow some spuds in there





Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah right  you are currently snoring on the sofa
> 
> Best get my bike out and clean it.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Caress the ring pull on a can of beer, that'll wake her up.
> 
> 
> You do realise you are painting Hops as the Father Jack of CC.





User14044mountain said:


> ....or doing a Rocky has now become doing a Hops





hopless500 said:


> Had to do a rocky after a hard morning of having a soak in the bath and watching the TdF





The Velvet Curtain said:


> No definitely Father Jack





Puddles said:


> I am off to the pub in a minute with the parents... I shall then commence jarmie bottom making after I got the material today... my old jarmie bottoms only lasted 26 years... I spotted holes in the bottom area after the last camping trip... might have been better if I spotted them before





hopless500 said:


> Front derailleur now clean(er).
> Discovered rather a lot of europe on the rear too . Also now slightly cleaner. It can have a proper clean once I'm home



@summerdays can you move all these posts to 'Mundane News' please? (or the tea thread)


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> @summerdays can you move all these posts to 'Mundane News' please? (or the tea thread)


and pages 555-586


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

These mods really should start earning their wages djb, maybe I should apply to be one and wield the 'ban hammer'?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

I thought we were not allowed to on this thread...


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> These mods really should start earning their wages djb, maybe I should apply to be one and wield the 'ban hammer'?


Why the grumps spotty?


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> These mods really should start earning their wages djb, maybe I should apply to be one and wield the 'ban hammer'?


I think you should put it to the vote


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I think you should put it to the vote


Nah, the mods would rig it so they don't have to do the extra work


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Front derailleur now clean(er).
> Discovered rather a lot of europe on the rear too . Also now slightly cleaner. It can have a proper clean once I'm home



You've imported a quantity of Europe without paying import duty?


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

Nowt to do with cycling but I was rather pleased with this shot.






This a selection from the full frame.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Nowt to do with cycling but I was rather pleased with this shot.
> View attachment 97665
> 
> 
> This a selection from the full frame.


Nice one.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He's just learnt the 'multi-quote' function


Nope, just a lucky guess.

We have been to the pub.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nope, just a lucky guess.
> 
> We have been to the pub.


Photo, bike, light, shadow or stropsy will moan like a Manc.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Photo, bike, light, shadow or stropsy will moan like a Manc.


OK, just let me fire up the puter.


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

Back from dinner at the pub.... the cycling related thing is all the sauce sachets that are in my handbag under the table that were liberated for the next cycle camping trip


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

The Subject is beer and feet isn't it?


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

Or was it Before and after?

Before:





After:


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

I remember, light, shadow, bikes:


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


>


That's a good one GA very arty.


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


>




Oh that is a winner!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

Well that did not go as planned but we have proved the point of why I need breakdown cover, not to breakdown inside the 1 mile of home thing majig and why we need an estate. Plus went men out more accurately a certain husband shiuld listen to said wife and just FIX THE BLOODY PUNCTURE AT THE SIDE OF THE ROAD rather than trying to get the trike into the saloon car for the first time ever. 

We continued the hunt for an estate, diesel, automatic, under £3k ideally with towbar and heated seats tomorrow morning! Àaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2015)

OH and when I have a moment I have a photo to post as well as the rant....


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well that did not go as planned but we have proved the point of why I need breakdown cover, not to breakdown inside the 1 mile of home thing majig and why we need an estate. Plus went men out more accurately a certain husband shiuld listen to said wife and just FIX THE BLOODY PUNCTURE AT THE SIDE OF THE ROAD rather than trying to get the trike into the saloon car for the first time ever.
> 
> We continued the hunt for an estate, diesel, automatic, under £3k ideally with towbar and heated seats tomorrow morning! Àaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


Oh dear.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I remember, light, shadow, bikes:
> View attachment 97672



I'll have to go & check my bike is still there.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oh that is a winner!


Oh yeah, what about mine? I had to spend an hour and get through three pints of Everards Original waiting for the sun to come out and give a shadow. Dedication to the cause, that's what you get from me.


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh yeah, what about mine? I had to spend an hour and get through three pints of Everards Original waiting for the sun to come out and give a shadow. Dedication to the cause, that's what you get from me.


You want to win??? You want to judge the next one???


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

He likes hearding cats.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

You bunch of swines

That's another 3 pages


There's another week of this yet


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You bunch of swines
> 
> That's another 3 pages
> 
> ...


Yup and i'm off for another week and Hop is staying with me so prepare yourself.

You get a rest when i go back to work on the 3rd


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yup and i'm off for another week and Hop is staying with me so prepare yourself.
> 
> You get a rest when i go back to work on the 3rd


Yebbut thanks for the warning


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Yebbut thanks for the warning


What were the rules again and do i need a whole bike in the picture ?


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What were the rules again and do i need a whole bike in the picture ?


Rules, did it state any rules?

Oh yeah, it was soooooo long ago I'd forgotten. Or is that lost the will to live?


Any way

*LIGHT AND SHADOW
TAKEN WITHIN THE COMP DATES
INCLUDES A BIKE OR PART OF IT *


----------



## Puddles (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> You bunch of swines
> 
> That's another 3 pages
> 
> ...




We are away on the bikes friday to sunday  lots n lots of photos!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> We are away on the bikes friday to sunday  lots n lots of photos!


Just make 'em count

I'll be expecting a bike in the pics now


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

*LIGHT AND SHADOW
TAKEN WITHIN THE COMP DATES
INCLUDES A BIKE OR PART OF IT.*

Yeah, that's what I gave you


----------



## djb1971 (25 Jul 2015)

Oh Lordy


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> You want to win??? You want to judge the next one???


Yes. At work I deal with people on minimum wage and minimum IQ. I can put up with you lot. Except Potsy obviously.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes. At work I deal with people on minimum wage and minimum IQ. I can put up with you lot. Except Potsy obviously.


I think I've just been insulted.... 

I'd like to point out the more intelligent amongst us ..... DONT WANT TO WIN!


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think I've just been insulted....
> 
> I'd like to point out the more intelligent amongst us ..... DONT WANT TO WIN!


Yeah right, it's the taking part that matters. That's what Quintana said this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think I've just been insulted.!



No, I insulted Potsy.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> There's another week of this yet



I'll wait until the last moment to post my pièce de résistance.


Whatever that means.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *LIGHT AND SHADOW
> TAKEN WITHIN THE COMP DATES
> INCLUDES A BIKE OR PART OF IT.*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I gave you


I rather liked yours.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2015)

I've slept. Feeling better now, though need to face an hour each way in the car to go and view 2 possibles and 3 'vehicle models' which are right except for the fact they are manuals not automatics. But 5 vehicles at one garage is too good an opportunity to miss talking me. Usually it is just 1 or 2...

So yesterday. Must write it up in the my ride today. But I had my first flat tyre ironically second after offering to help a young lady who was pushing her bike up a hill and whose chain had come off. Still she was able to push the trike off the road and up onto the pavement into the share for me which was up a steep incline away from the road. She was most concerned about me having 'broken down' but I declined her kind offer of pushing the trike to her house and instead waited for my husband to come and pick me up which was about 30 minutes.

Being a man he ignored my suggestion of fixing the flat at the side of the quiet road and decided it would be easier to fold the trike and take it home in the car. Luckily we keep the wheelchair in the car so he got that out for me to sit in. There followed about an hour of him slowly reaching the conclusion that he was going to have to take off more and more to get the trike into the car. This ranged from both front wheels to the mobility aids, the seat the strong arms etc.... BTW it was one of the front wheels that had the flat. A very sudden I'm flat in the space of 5m flat tyre... He ended up fixing the flat...  having never quite managed to get the trike into the car with our without the back seats down. He refused downright to remove the rear wheel which was preventing him from folding the frame flat enough to get into the boot or shortening the boom.... I cycled home very cautiously (I was at the top of a long fast downhill just before my lane) with him following in the car and me cursing trying to adjust everything back to hour I had it. I feel like someone has been driving my 'car'!

Ironically I carry everything to remove wheels, collapse the trike and fix fairy visits... It needs 2 Allen keys to remove the front wheels. Both a 5mm and a 6mm....

He's learnt a lesson. We really need that estate vehicle and sooner rather than later.  I wonder why I have been pestering him to view vehicles every weekend... Yesterday ironically was the first time I had succeeded in getting him out to view 2! There were 5 on his list but 2 sold whilst he was viewing the first 2 and he missed the motorway junction for the 5th.. He was on his way to view a 6th when I rang him!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

I'm going to drink another coffee and then clean another chain on another bike, this one could take a while and there could well be a light and shadow photo or two


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

happy snapping

there's a lot of contenders for the big prize so far.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

I'm trying to sell it


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)




----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

No photos today. Rain has stopped play. Reduced to watching the TdF again and leching over some rather nice......








....legs


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

After a very short ride along the beach to Sainsburys, because i cannot go a day at home without seeing the sea, and before the downpour started we have consumed sausage sarnies and are drinking beer watching all the cycling programmes before Paris. I must confess that Fabian has a rival to the best bod in Lycra from his fellow countryman Mattais Frank





I am also contemplating my next photo entry and cycle routes for this week.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you looking at photos of @potsy again?


Erm. NO


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> After a very short ride along the beach to Sainsburys, because i cannot go a day at home without seeing the sea, and before the downpour started we have consumed sausage sarnies and are drinking beer watching all the cycling programmes before Paris. I must confess that Fabian has a rival to the best bod in Lycra from his fellow countryman Mattais Frank
> View attachment 97742
> 
> 
> I am also contemplating my next photo entry and cycle routes for this week.




You obviously appreciate being by the sea. You're very lucky. We've just seen the cornish sea for the first time since last summer. Looking choppy. Lots of white horses. I'll be walking along the beach every day for the next 2 weeks. Can't wait. My absolute favourite past time is wave watching. At the moment, we're in Penzance Weatherspoons on their WiFi!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> we're in Penzance Weatherspoons on their WiFi


It's a hard life


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Isn't there a decent independent pub you could support?!


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Isn't there a decent independent pub you could support?!


We're just killing time until we can get into the property in Marazion, a Sunday booking which is unusual. Then we'll be in walking distance of The King's Head.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I agree


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> You obviously appreciate being by the sea. You're very lucky. We've just seen the cornish sea for the first time since last summer. Looking choppy. Lots of white horses. I'll be walking along the beach every day for the next 2 weeks. Can't wait. My absolute favourite past time is wave watching. At the moment, we're in Penzance Weatherspoons on their WiFi!


Being born by the sea and then moving away for 27 years i was always told the sea would bring me back, it has. I get to see the beach and the sea every single day and it is never enough no matter what the weather but my absolute favourite thing to do is cycle along the beach early in the morning in the summer.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> So that means that you are looking at pictures of @The Velvet Curtain's legs


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


There's no need for that reaction madam.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There's no need for that reaction madam.


?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

As rain has stopped outdoor play


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ?


What's so wrong with my legs?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)




----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What's so wrong with my legs?



There is nothing wrong with your legs


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> After a very short ride along the beach to Sainsburys, because i cannot go a day at home without seeing the sea, and before the downpour started we have consumed sausage sarnies and are drinking beer watching all the cycling programmes before Paris. I must confess that Fabian has a rival to the best bod in Lycra from his fellow countryman Mattais Frank
> View attachment 97742
> 
> 
> I am also contemplating my next photo entry and cycle routes for this week.




 it has to be Fabian


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There's no need for that reaction madam.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've got nothing against your right leg........


This is sounding familiar.... he should pair his leg up with bigal's...


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I have to post this



One of my favourites


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Poor @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Poor @djb1971


They're like having naughty kids

you get immune to them after a while


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97767


Sasha doesn't look impressed.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sasha doesn't look impressed.


She's fast asleep


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97767


That beer glass looks enormous


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> They're like having naughty kids
> 
> you get immune to them after a while


You are going to sooooooooo miss us next week


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are going to sooooooooo miss us next week


I'm willing to try it out


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....you'll still be here
> 
> 
> 
> just not as much


True and my photos will be truly naff. I will have to dig the plastic egret out for its daily picture in St James Park 

Potsy will be pleased.


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That beer glass looks enormous


Small.... far away.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Small.... far away.


A beer glass is NEVER far away from @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....you'll still be here
> 
> 
> 
> just not as much


Got a week to go yet


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> A beer glass is NEVER far away from @hopless500


So basically you're saying...








That's horrible, Hoppy is luverly


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So basically you're saying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok , where have you put he camera in my sitting room


----------



## graham56 (26 Jul 2015)

No rain here.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok , where have you put he camera in my sitting room


I know you reckon it needs washing, but your hair doesn't look THAT bad


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> As rain has stopped outdoor play
> 
> View attachment 97762


That's very good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> That's very good.


Photo enhancements are wonderful things. I cannot take credit for it.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Photo enhancements are wonderful things. I cannot take credit for it.


still waiting for your hdr photos


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> still waiting for your hdr photos


I'd be quiet if i were you, you have had a day off from the naff and banal.

Tomorrow the sun may be shining here and we will be spinning pedals, cameras at the ready.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I took some competition-specific photos today but haven't yet uploaded them to the laptop. Suspect most will be rubbish and will therefore get deleted.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I took some competition-specific photos today but haven't yet uploaded them to the laptop. Suspect most will be rubbish and will therefore get deleted.


Snap but yesterday and have y yet to deal with yesterday at all!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Suspect most will be rubbish and will therefore get deleted.


that doesnt stop a few on here


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'd be quiet if i were you


you know i'm ready and waiting for you


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that doesnt stop a few on here


It's art !


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's art !


It's a good thing the definition of art is subjective


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

Playing around yesterday:













Paperclip: light and shadow



__ coffeejo
__ 27 Jul 2015



26 July 2015

















Paperclip: light and shadow



__ coffeejo
__ 27 Jul 2015



26 July 2015


----------



## summerdays (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Playing around yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are wandering onto dodgy ground.....  Those are actually moving into the territory of artistically good! What were you intending for the next comp?


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think you are wandering onto dodgy ground.....  Those are actually moving into the territory of artistically good! What were you intending for the next comp?


Nah, I checked, there have been much better entries.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

Now all I need is a cyclist to come along to complete the picture...













Well it was worth considering... maybe another day...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

The Oh Damn and Blast photo....






... the problem being with a bad back is that you can't fix your own flat tyre and you still need to sit on the trike. A spot of shade was needed whilst waiting for rescue.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Sheesh i need to get good or else my naff could win at this rate.

Now where are those apps in the play store ?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nah, I checked, there have been much better entries.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

ok so not strictly in the rules but i have found a new toy.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97835
> 
> ok so not strictly in the rules but i have found a new toy.



oooohhhhhh, get you with yer fancy apps


why not in the rules?

bike
light
shadow


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97835
> 
> ok so not strictly in the rules but i have found a new toy.


I think you may have won.... poor you. You had better open the champagne bottle now and start drowning yourself and your sorrows...

I have one of these available if you don't have any suitable... but it is a magnum and the 1996 vintage..  Will it be enough for you to drown in?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think you may have won.... poor you. You had better open the champagne bottle now and start drowning yourself and your sorrows...
> 
> I have one of these available if you don't have any suitable... but it is a magnum and the 1996 vintage..  Will it be enough for you to drown in?
> 
> View attachment 97836


Noooooooo

The app did that not me. 

The app wins.

There is no talent in letting an app change your picture any monkey can do that.

How much do you want @djb1971 for me NOT to win ???


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How much do you want @djb1971 for me NOT to win ???


I don't think you've got enough money...........................................................


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

normal service is resumed


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't think you've got enough money...........................................................


Damn !


Beer ?????


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Cycled to the beach in a lovely warm south westerly for a bit of beachcombing and now cycled back along the beach to a pub i have discovered has around 40 odd Belgian beers 

We are still on holiday


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Damn !
> 
> 
> Beer ?????


I know you had enough beer, hops has now polished off most of it


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

what the heck is this Hop has got ?







It's a test tube !


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

Oi, hillsnhops, the refreshments theme is over!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a test tube !


the 'sample' in it looks iffy


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> what the heck is this Hop has got ?
> 
> View attachment 97844
> 
> ...


That's a Pauwel Kwak according to master GM our Belgium beer specialist. We were in a little Belgium pub in Clerkenwell on Saturday and they had them there!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

(The subject is still food and drink isn't it?? )


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

my new shoes
you'll need these


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Oi, hillsnhops, the refreshments theme is over!


It bloody isn't. We're still on holiday.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It bloody isn't. We're still on holiday.


Beer thread is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> my new shoes
> you'll need these


Good grief, that's definitely not helping my headache.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> my new shoes
> you'll need these


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

<---


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> That's a Pauwel Kwak according to master GM our Belgium beer specialist. We were in a little Belgium pub in Clerkenwell on Saturday and they had them there!


When is your tour over there, i can recommend it. Having said that if you are not fussed on actual brewery tours just go Bruges and Ghent. Both fabulous places, thousands of beers and excellent albeit flat canal cycling. I would certainly do it again and i can give you a couple of fab places to stay.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> my new shoes
> you'll need these


What beach are you on ?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What beach are you on ?


it's a driveway

thought I'd post a pic of them, nobody else sticks to the bloomin' rules

if you can't beat 'em........................


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

My beach


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97856
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like my drive but with a bit of blue sky. I've got the water, it's rained here for days


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> looks like my drive but with a bit of blue sky. I've got the water, it's rained here for days


You have not got my bit of heaven on earth.

Nothing like the beach.

Feet up in flip flops, sun shining having just had a good ride,sea in sight with a drink, perfect .


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have not got my bit of heaven on earth.
> 
> Nothing like the beach.
> 
> Feet up in flip flops, sun shining having just had a good ride,sea in sight with a drink, perfect .


and we've been shopping. All we need now is cake


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

didn't wimps buy you a bucket and spade


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

No


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

stick of rock, candy floss or a big sugar dummy?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

Well I wouldn't call her a dummy


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Err hello this is not Essex it's refined Kent with lots of beer.

We are not the home of the hop and the same soil as Champagne for nothing. The French are buying our land up so fast because of it grape growing qualities. 

We all die smiling here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> and we've been shopping. All we need now is cake


Here you go. Adult's Cake... Double chocolate (dark chocolate & dark chocolate choc chips) and raisin sourdough. It is not sweet until you actually put lashings of strawberry jam on it... 
It errr, rose better than expected and filled the entire baking sheet.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

Yum


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Err hello this is not Essex it's refined Kent with lots of beer


say the 2 women waving a multi coloured rake


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

That's her's NOT MINE


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

you've just got the kiss me quick hat


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> say the 2 women waving a multi coloured rake


Oi. That's my new baby rake to help with seed sowing


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Oi. That's my new baby rake to help with seed sowing


wimps is knocking it, not me!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

I dont need garden stuff, I need to find a professional fettler that i can give the key to my shed so they can fettle for England on my bikes.

I will provide beer/tea/cake/biscuits free.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I dont need garden stuff, I need to find a professional fettler that i can give the key to my shed so they can fettle for England on my bikes.
> 
> I will provide beer/tea/cake/biscuits free.


there may be queue


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

is it a speedplay frog?


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Bug on our window ledge.
> 
> View attachment 97839


Some kind of shield bug?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

don't give them all ideas ffs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

OK time for something *related* to the competition... now I appreciate this is a novel concept but,
I used my bike to photo someone else on a bike (my riding partner and the girl I am (unsuccessfully) coaching at getting some speed up on her 3rd ever outing on a road bike).


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

well, you've all surprised me.

There's some cracking photos. I've got over 10 for first place so far 

keep 'em coming


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> well, you've all surprised me.
> 
> There's some cracking photos. I've got over 10 for first place so far
> 
> keep 'em coming


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me of the theme again - it was wildlife wasn't it?


green things


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can you delete that post? Goodness knows what we'll get from Potsy.



it'll have to be posted after the watershed!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can you delete that post? Goodness knows what we'll get from Potsy.


who's deleted my post?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

*GREEN THINGS *


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

any more tinkering with my posts and I'll really make this comp interesting


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jul 2015)

What's going on here @djb1971? Are they being difficult?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Will it involve photographing something green?


if you think @potsy will be trouble, just wait...............................


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> What's going on here @djb1971? Are they being difficult?



there is a minority majority on here who just don't take this seriously


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Not me


anyhoo

have you still got your bike? I havent even seen it leaning against your wall lately


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> who's deleted my post?


what post was that?


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jul 2015)

Or me


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Right, 2 more deleted.

keep 'em coming

*GREEN THINGS*


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Right, 2 more deleted.
> 
> keep 'em coming
> 
> *GREEN THINGS*


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

*BIG FAT HAIRY GREEN THINGS*


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

*GREEN*


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

*GREEN*


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

THINGS


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

What no cunningly hidden messages like this?

I have the power....


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> What no cunningly hidden messages like this?
> 
> I have the power....


you think you do

I have the say for next idiot victim sucker mug winner


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you think you do
> 
> I have the say for next idiot victim sucker mug winner


and I have the ability to change it...  or delete the winning post....


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and I have the ability to change it...  or delete the winning post....


it can be posted elsewhere


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 97870


oh, look

a bike in the light creating a shadow


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> oh, look
> 
> a bike in the light creating a shadow


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Blimey my mistake - I promise I won't stick to the rules again. How embarrassing
















rockys bike



__ djb1971
__ 27 Jul 2015


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> rockys bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only have you saved it, you've improved it. You could win this competition with that.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not only have you saved it, you've improved it. You could win this competition with that.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> But what about those green things that Potsy will be posting?


don't care now, got someone else to pick on


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

just saving @SatNavSaysStraightOn pics as proof too

there's going to be some upset faces on Saturday


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Blimey i cycled 1.8 miles back from the beach, opened a beer for Hop,baked a potato and 40 messages later @User14044 has won, kermit brilliantly appeared and my cat ate Hops tuna.

Who needs work for excitement


----------



## Puddles (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> what the heck is this Hop has got ?
> 
> View attachment 97844
> 
> ...


Do you get to pinch the funny glass???


----------



## Puddles (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97856
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there a train station near you?

Is there tent room in your garden?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Do you get to pinch the funny glass???



I like her adventurous spirit


hops just likes adventurous spirits


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Is there a train station near you?
> 
> Is there tent room in your garden?


Two stations and yes tent room and your own bathroom.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I like her adventurous spirit
> 
> 
> hops just likes adventurous spirits


No i'm the spirit medium, Hop is the beer monster.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Two stations and yes tent room and your own bathroom.




Oh, bathroom, that would mean actual washing as opposed to pretending we might wash...


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oh, bathroom, that would mean actual washing as opposed to pretending we might wash...


you mean a baby wipe wash


----------



## Puddles (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you mean a baby wipe wash


Nope as in we take the stuff and pretend we will wash and then just don't although hands to get a wash if I start seeing cleanish trails in the dirt....


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

dirty girl


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

You may wish to use the facilities. I don't do drop loos in the garden.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


>




 love it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> don't care now, got someone else to pick on





djb1971 said:


> just saving @SatNavSaysStraightOn pics as proof too
> 
> there's going to be some upset faces on Saturday


 if the idea of using my bike mirror, sorry trike mirror to photograph my riding partner whilst riding my road bike, then I'll defer the choice of the next comp to her and she can select the winner as well. Of course she doesn't have a CC account but that could be considered to be an advantage currently!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Of course she doesn't have a CC account


she should join, we need fresh meat


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2015)

Don't it could put her off cycling for life


----------



## Puddles (27 Jul 2015)




----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a new species and in honour of this competition I've named it Rocky's special light and shade cycling bug.



Like this, just a shield bug.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's the lesser spotted version.



Just because you spotted it.


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> don't care now, got someone else to pick on


Oh Oh Oh.. Who is it?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh Oh Oh.. Who is it?



ALL OF YOU

*mwahahaha*


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You


Nah, I'm too cute.


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *BIG FAT HAIRY GREEN THINGS*



You called! 

Busy afternoon on here, taken me half an hour to catch up.......and I've got a couple of photo ideas, beware!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You called!
> 
> Busy afternoon on here, taken me half an hour to catch up.......and I've got a couple of photo ideas, beware!



yeah, a photo that I haven't done would be nice


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You called!
> 
> Busy afternoon on here, taken me half an hour to catch up.......and I've got a couple of photo ideas, beware!


only half an hour? You obviously read it all too wuickly to really know what has been going on or not as the case probably is.... and only a couple of photo ideas?


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> only half an hour? You obviously read it all too wuickly to really know what has been going on or not as the case probably is.... and only a couple of photo ideas?


Wuickly?


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> only half an hour? You obviously read it all too wuickly to really know what has been going on or not as the case probably is.... and only a couple of photo ideas?




I'm not explaining what happened, it's more complicated than an Eastenders plot


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Wuickly?


her laptop has slipped off her knee a wee bit


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm not explaining what happened, it's more complicated than an Eastenders plot


Not really. You went dogging with a banana and have been regretting it ever since.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Not really. You went dogging with a banana and have been regretting it ever since.


perfect summary


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> perfect summary


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> or not as the case probably is.... and only a couple of photo ideas?



and one involves trying to find something in the loft, I could be gone a couple of hours!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - I really like it when you delete posts. Can you get your eraser out again?


yep

@User14044 needs a few of the other photos removing to guarantee his win


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Wuickly?


see other explanation, much better than mine...


djb1971 said:


> I'm not explaining what happened, it's more complicated than an Eastenders plot


really?


djb1971 said:


> her laptop has slipped off her knee a wee bit


better explanation found here... thank you


User14044mountain said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - I really like it when you delete posts. Can you get your eraser out again?


just name them by number and let me know... and I will send you a suitable fee.


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

I am starting to think I will need the proper lights back on the bike soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am starting to think I will need the proper lights back on the bike soon.
> 
> View attachment 97927


Good photo but what a depressing thought. It was nice going to work in daylight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Would you like me to write to Sir B H-H and get him to change your working hours?


If you could but i would rather he let me stop working now. He will only lose 863 working days from me and he won't miss me as there are 30,000 of us at his beck and call.


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

It improved after 7 miles @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It improved after 7 miles @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 97928


Beautiful, it's views like that that make our stupid work times worth it.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2015)

Luckily my work commutes only get to be properly dark for December and Jan, but not looking forward to the gloom, and I'm going to treat myself to some new lights I think!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful, it's views like that that make our stupid work times worth it.



It is nice to see the sunrise. It won't be too long that my journey returns to darkness but I am hoping the sun comes back out today looking at the weather forecast. My tan lines aren't as crisp as they were a few weeks ago. Anyway I have lives to save... well maybe not just some patients notes to audit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Lovely and sunny here, hopefully there will be a ride somewhere. Got to make the most of my last few days being a lady of leisure before i return to clearing up the debris of Londoners shooting each other.

The NHS have got far too good at repairing them.

@User14044 have a word with Gravel, failure rate in his world could be a sucess rate in mine.

@BigAl68 if you ever run out of paitents down there i have a few i can ship down to you.


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

The cycling related item is cake... and User76 is eating cake like a pro-cake-eating-cyclist!


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> The cycling related item is cake... and User76 is eating cake like a pro-cake-eating-cyclist!
> 
> View attachment 97929


Mind your fingers Maggie


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lovely and sunny here, hopefully there will be a ride somewhere. Got to make the most of my last few days being a lady of leisure before i return to clearing up the debris of Londoners shooting each other.
> 
> The NHS have got far too good at repairing them.
> 
> ...



We have had a good run recently without too many stabbing or shootings requiring one of our talented heart surgeons to repair them. Anyway I just noticed the cycle scheme had been launched and goes live in four weeks so I know what I am doing Friday, off to test out a few bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The thing about Gravel is that he's very good with patients, it's just himself that he has trouble with
> 
> View attachment 97930


What has he done now ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

At least he can offer first hand experience to his patients i suppose.


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, he's very good on the empathy/patient understanding stakes........and he knows the NHS backwards having used most of its services at onetime or another.




Gravel - Silly Boy!


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mind your fingers Maggie




Even worse it was my cake... she chose a yoghurt... I got stuck with the yoghurt


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Just started a new rubber band ball as the big one is too difficult to get the bands around now. Nothing to do with the competition but hey ho.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good photo but what a depressing thought. It was nice going to work in daylight.



It was always the idiots in town with their headlights on that got to me.


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> It was always the idiots in town with their headlights on that got to me.



15 miles of car free route for me. There are still the 6 x Cree light nobbers to contend with but normally on the way home as most normal people are in bed when I ride to work thankfully.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

it's still raining here, got an absolute soaking last night

haven't looked at the bike but my shorts and jacket had a thick coating of mud.

summertime


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> 15 miles of car free route for me. There are still the 6 x Cree light nobbers to contend with but normally on the way home as most normal people are in bed when I ride to work thankfully.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Can i just say in my defence as a cree user that i very rarely use it. In fact it's only when i go to visit the Hops in deepest darkest rural Norfolk and when they insist on riding 3 miles to the pub every night.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> 15 miles of car free route for me. There are still the 6 x Cree light nobbers to contend with but normally on the way home as most normal people are in bed when I ride to work thankfully.


What time do you commute home? I assume with your early start that you would be in the daylight?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can i just say in my defence as a cree user that i very rarely use it. In fact it's only when i go to visit the Hops in deepest darkest rural Norfolk and when they insist on riding 3 miles to the pub every night.


there's nothing wrong with them if theyre angled down.

all of my lights are super bright, never get flashed by others. The off road lights have 6 settings from dim to blinding, come in handy for flashing drivers who cant be arsed to dip their headlights


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> What time do you commute home? I assume with your early start that you would be in the daylight?


4pm so it will be many months before I need to start shouting at people.



Hill Wimp said:


> Can i just say in my defence as a cree user that i very rarely use it. In fact it's only when i go to visit the Hops in deepest darkest rural Norfolk and when they insist on riding 3 miles to the pub every night.


I have a cree led light also and use it in the middle of winter and on the unlit 7 miles of my commute. It is the ones who think they need to look like Tron on a light cycle in the middle of a city on a cycle path with street lighting I dislike.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

or strobe setting at eye level in daylight


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> 4pm so it will be many months before I need to start shouting at people.
> 
> 
> I have a cree led light also and use it in the middle of winter and on the unlit 7 miles of my commute. It is the ones who think they need to look like Tron on a light cycle in the middle of a city on a cycle path with street lighting I dislike.


On the few occasions I commute home up the path you must be only a short bit behind me, I'm normally on the path by 4. But I still suffer the silly light brigade on the ring road path, even have the odd one in summer daylight!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> or strobe setting at eye level in daylight



They are about all year round. I shouted at someone last week along the lines of "do you ******** really need that on"


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Commuting to London i don't have the light problem,the train takes the strain and i only live just over a mile from the station so i tend to walk in. I did used to have a bike i kept in London to commute to wherever i was based and i remember when crees really got trendy. Now central London is light 24/7 365 your bike lights are used to be seen not to see by but there were plenty of nut job TdF wannabes with full on crees cycling and blinding everyone standing.

I don't commute in town anymore, my adrenalin levels are back down to not normal rather than you should be dead levels.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

I'm off to get a coffee... 
The sun has just come out so I might even consider something unknown to this thread..  though I prefer to go from left to right and cycle forwards....


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm off to get a coffee...
> The sun has just come out so I might even consider something unknown to this thread..  though I prefer to go from left to right and cycle forwards....


TAKE A CAMERA


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

Did anyone tell @Puddles that the theme has changed?


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Did anyone tell @Puddles that the theme has changed?


There is a theme?


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> TAKE A CAMERA



Doesn't she always?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> TAKE A CAMERA


What was wrong with my last attempt?



mybike said:


> Doesn't she always?


yes. I do. I am going ot make it an afternoon cycle ride now. Cooking our evening meal at the moment, or will be in a moment at least!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> What was wrong with my last attempt?


nothing, just needs a few more photos and a little less conversation


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2015)

That's more like it, real cyclechat stuff!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> nothing, just needs a few more photos and a little less conversation


my photo or the thread.... I did mention it needed coffee in reference to it rapidly becoming like the tea thread.... but I think my reference may have been lost on people. it could be too early in the morning and no one has sussed I don't drink coffee...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Doesn't she always?


maybe the *BIG* hint was for everyone*


*or a few that havent bothered yet


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cooking our evening meal at the moment, or will be in a moment at least!



I'd make some ice cream if only the scales would work!

This is the very mundane news thread isn't?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

stop the farking chit chat and post some photos


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> I'd make some ice cream if only the scales would work!
> 
> This is the very mundane news thread isn't?


I usually don't want the scales to work when ice cream is around


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

I've just used the scales to weigh out 30g of Special K, flipping 'eck it's not much is it?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> I've just used the scales to weigh out 30g of Special K, flipping 'eck it's not much is it?


got a pic of it?


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> got a pic of it?


What, all two mouthfuls?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> I've just used the scales to weigh out 30g of Special K, flipping 'eck it's not much is it?


no it isn't. think of that for 2 meals a day, 1 snack and 1 evening meal (reduced size) and no wonder you lose weight on the special K diet!


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought you'd be having the full English. Don't let me down.


I've had my last full English for awhile rocky, might even get the bike(s) out of storage soon


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

INSIPIDITY

lacking flavour or zest


the thread not the farking specialK



I'm disabling alerts for this thread, my phone keeps binging telling me there may be a photo. Its a farking LIAR


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

Just when I had one lined up as well. 






Even the birds are beginning to look a little wet now!

Why do I want to leave the house for a leisure ride when it is like this? Fine if I get caught out in it whilst riding or if I am commuting somewhere but for a leisure ride?


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I usually don't want the scales to work when ice cream is around



Don't usually like it too sweet, then I realised there was a jar of runny honey that wasn't. This ice cream may turn out sweeter.

{Making sure this thread is full of the mundane.}


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Don't usually like it too sweet, then I realised there was a jar of runny honey that wasn't. This ice cream may turn out sweeter.
> 
> {Making sure this thread is full of the mundane.}


think you missed my hint at the scales not working when (eating) ice cream is about


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just when I had one lined up as well.
> 
> View attachment 97967
> 
> ...


It is a bit grim out there again 
Probably good for the judge though or else he'd be inundated with photos


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

What's my foot doing on the thread, that will cost you Hop ???


Heavens it's filthy


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's my foot doing on the thread, that will cost you Hop ???


I can pay in pork pie


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> think you missed my hint at the scales not working when (eating) ice cream is about



Not entirely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I can pay in pork pie


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I can pay in pork pie



Not if they're Morrisons'.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy, can I remind you what I had for breakfast on my birthday last month?
> 
> View attachment 97974



Glad to see no sauce in evidence, tho' the meal does look artistically arranged. And is that MILK in the coffee?


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy, can I remind you what I had for breakfast on my birthday last month?
> 
> View attachment 97974


That weird bloke's stealing your toast. If you're lucky, he'll also take the vile tomatoes and shrivelled-up fungi.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Glad to see no sauce in evidence, tho' the meal does look artistically arranged. And is that MILK in the coffee?


There's always milk in coffee. Without it, it's just a mug of  (and the same goes for tea without sugar).


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy, can I remind you what I had for breakfast on my birthday last month?
> 
> View attachment 97974


Was that in London @User14044 ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> There's always milk in coffee. Without it, it's just a mug of  (and the same goes for tea without sugar).


No, coffee is always black


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No, coffee is always black


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> There's always milk in coffee. Without it, it's just a mug of  (and the same goes for tea without sugar).





User14044mountain said:


> I was waiting for them to bring out the brown sauce......of course there's milk in my latte - I'm a north London luvvie



Sigh, is there no hope for this country?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No, coffee is always black


Until milk is added


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Until milk is added


Heathen.

Liquid is supposed to taste i.e beer should be at least 8% or you may as well drink water.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heathen.
> 
> Liquid is supposed to taste i.e beer should be at least 8% or you may as well drink water.


Exactly. Milky coffee tastes just like a perfect mug of perfectly milky coffee


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That weird bloke's stealing your toast. If you're lucky, he'll also take the vile tomatoes and shrivelled-up fungi.



I think Wocky should report that bloke he seems to be following him around


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Think i will stick to Gin or Brandy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

I think I should lock this thread. it is too much like the tea thread and well needs to get back to being a photo competition,

Do I need to put my Mod Hat one and upset people?


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97973


What the f are those snacks wimp's is eating with her beer?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

3 more pages and 3 more photos, non of which are entries.

You bunch of slackers


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think I should lock this thread. it is too much like the tea thread and well needs to get back to being a photo competition,
> 
> Do I need to put my Mod Hat one and upset people?


Just change the title to the "not quite the cycling photo challenge" and then do a new one...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's one for @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> View attachment 97986
> 
> ...


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll note I deliberately didn't get the bike square or in the middle of the picture.......I'd hate to win


it's the effort I'm judging that one on


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll note I deliberately didn't get the bike square or in the middle of the picture.......


That could be seen as artistic rocky, I think you have a serious chance of winning this one


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If I win, you'll be the next winner - even if you don't post a picture


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........................................


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....failing that, it'll be you dj


I'm off ill when the judging takes place when you've won this one then potsy wins the next one after the one I didnt win

ehhh?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll need a proper doctor's certificate


who?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

I'm sure this qualifies


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

nice cock


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it is too much like the tea thread



but with less photos


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> but with less photos


Fewer


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

Ta- Dah a very unhappy Bertha in her new clothsies!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Fewer


quite right mum


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Ta- Dah a very unhappy Bertha in her new clothsies!
> 
> View attachment 97988


ready for the weekend trip


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> nice cock


I thought so


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are those three drinks all for Hils?


Yep


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

The post a lie thread is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Ok Mr Hop the arcitecht,real cyclist,nutty tourer of the world and serious serious serious beer monster has joined us



He is taking Hop home thursday.

Do the NHS do rehab ?


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> BigAl will do.....



What do you need....?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok Mr Hop the arcitecht,real cyclist,nutty tourer of the world and serious serious serious beer monster has joined us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting to hear that the breweries are struggling and share prices have crashed next week!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> What do you need....?


a rest


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Booze


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

I can provide any therapeutic exemption as needed. I now work for Astana. Sky, tinkoff and the rest. Off to lay down in my battle bus


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97990


thanks for that

sorry mr hops


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97990


Is that to cheer up the judge?


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ready for the weekend trip



Ish... I am now trying to work out when packing for this weekend whether I can get all User76 & I's stuff on Bertha and Squidge's in his panniers or not...

I am also trying to book campsites and travel and it is very confusing and I am very dithery....


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Cake


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97987
> 
> I'm sure this qualifies




Why do you have strange things on the table???

Will Mr Hop make you do lots of proper cycling now?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Is that to cheer up the judge?


Yes


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Why do you have strange things on the table???
> 
> Will Mr Hop make you do lots of proper cycling now?


He'll try


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

The competition is going well I see.


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

More booze


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> More booze
> View attachment 97996


pour me one

I'll have a cake too, dont cut it just take the lid off and slide it across


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

I'm off to the food site we run... it's quieter there


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

The pastel de nata are lovely. Made by a Portuguese lady around the corner.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jul 2015)

Where is that, cake and booze!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

@summerdays the greenbank in Easton.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


>


Pillock


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Bar snacks. Sorry @djb1971


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I can provide any therapeutic exemption as needed. I now work for Astana. Sky, tinkoff and the rest. Off to lay down in my battle bus


Book me in.

Intravenous treatment please and im not scared of needles.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bar snacks. Sorry @djb1971
> View attachment 98001


NUTS

that's fitting for the thread


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

Light and shade with a cycle cat too






Puma pretending to ignore the new bird feeder


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2015)

Light and shade yesterday evening, on the causeway to St. Michael's Mount.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Light and shade yesterday evening, on the causeway to St. Michael's Mount.
> View attachment 98005


bike?


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> bike?


she's on her hols


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2015)

I'll put my wave picture in "your picture of the day"...


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> bike?



At home, sadly. 

I did see someone cycle over while the causeway was still covered in the middle! Who'd want salty water over the mechanism on their bike?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Why can't one of the 50 local pubs that i have here sell cake as well.

I spot a gap in the market for my retirement


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Why can't one of the 50 local pubs that i have here sell cake as well.
> 
> I spot a gap in the market for my retirement


yes a *pu*b ca*ke*

you could merge the ideas and call it the puke.

It's lost its appeal now


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> bike?


How rude!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

No snacks left. Time to order pizza.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Pillock


What?

Tell me that, if only for a fleeting moment you didn't feel just a little bit happier with the world when you saw the seal.

Besides, it's as close to the brief as anything else posted this afternoon*





*Except for Puddles' entry which really should win the competition, It really was rather good,......


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What?
> 
> Tell me that, if only for a fleeting moment you didn't feel just a little bit happier with the world when you saw the seal.
> 
> Besides, it's as close to the brief as anything else posted this afternoon.


Oi!

Mine had a bike and light and dark and was taken in the correct time frame!


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> Oi!
> 
> Mine had a bike and light and dark and was taken in the correct time frame!



yours was refreshing


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

Pizza.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi.......what about mine?
> 
> View attachment 98009


I can see the old bloke's shadow


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi.......what about mine?
> 
> View attachment 98009


yours was hard to believe


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Light and shade innit........if it's not good enough, I can always revert to my usual genre


no, we'd like to see all of your bikes out and about. It proves you actually own at least one


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Oh God!!

I'm getting all excited

there's rules and even rocky is trying to follow them


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Oh God!!
> 
> I'm getting all excited
> 
> there's rules and even rocky is trying to follow them


I'm wondering when some of them were taken..


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm wondering when some of them were taken..



did say trying

for rocky that's following the rules, they pretty much never even have a bike in them


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not planning on winning.......they were all taken when I was a youth


 

saying nothin'


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

A few drunken shots whilst getting the train home... Hic


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not planning on winning.......they were all taken when I was a youth



Who cares when he was young.? Winning shots every one.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

I dunno, I go for a ride & come back to find pages of waffle & Rocky's won! Just for spite!


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> SatNavSaysStraightOn, The Velvet Curtain, djb1971 and 2 others like this



Stop it, all of you.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Stop it, all of you.


If you think that's bad, just wait


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Stop it, all of you.


You love it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> A few drunken shots whilst getting the train home... Hic
> View attachment 98016
> View attachment 98017


The Train !!!!

You are getting like Hop and I.

Mr Hop queried the amount of trains we seemed to get on tour, needs must i say.


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *Except for Puddles' entry which really should win the competition, It really was rather good,......


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Well my birthday started 3 days early, just had a lovely Thai meal and now so full i can't even manage a G&T


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well my birthday started 3 days early, just had a lovely Thai meal and now so full i can't even manage a G&T


So in three days you will be another year older than me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So in three days you will be another year older than me.


Er NO you are 50 this year i am 47 get it right old fart.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Er NO you are 50 this year i am 47 get it right old fart.


I'm not 50 this year, I'm 50 next year. Get it right you old soak.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm not 50 this year, I'm 50 next year. Get it right you old soak.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm not 50 this year, I'm 50 next year. Get it right you old soak.


You are still older than me


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

Behave children and put your handbags away


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are still older than me


But I look younger.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Behave children and put your handbags away


Yes mum. Sorry mum.

Anyway, she started it.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Listen to these old people squabbling.
> 
> It's like the queues in the post office on pension day.


Watch it Grandad, I'm coming down your way tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But I look younger.


You keep believing that


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>




That has to be Mr Hops shadow......


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2015)

No it doesn't!!


----------



## Puddles (28 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No it doesn't!!




But the bike it is all naked!


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

Puddles said:


> That has to be Mr Hops shadow......


Perhaps it is, not sure who's signature and copyright symbol that is in the corner


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Its a light and shadow photo with a bike.

Never said i had to take it


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2015)

Here is one i really did make earlier.

Bike, light, shadow, reflection.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98026
> 
> Here is one i really did make earlier.
> 
> Bike, light, shadow, reflection.


That camera has added 20lbs


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> That camera has added 20lbs


Dead man walking.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Dead man walking.


I was referring to the bike, obviously


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> That camera has added 20lbs




That was a wet and windy day in Germany.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98026
> 
> Here is one i really did make earlier.
> 
> Bike, light, shadow, reflection.



That's a dressed bike, certainly.

[duplicate deleted]


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

Out on a bike ride with the Hops along the coast.

Stopped at Ramsgate harbour for a cuppa and cake but passed the Viking boat on the way.Glorious day.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

lovely

it's dull here today but the rain has stopped, for now.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 98074
> 
> 
> Finchley in all its glory.


that would've been great with a bike in the pic

anyone would think you don't want to win


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .......the reason that my photos haven't got a bike in them is that I've got a bad back and so I'm walking at the mo....I can get a note from my mother


 Haven't you used all of your sick notes up

a note from @BigAl68 won't work either


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

Stopped in Sandwich for stronger refreshments


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

Wonder if @BigAl68 will give me a note so i don't have to go back to work next week 

He likes fettling so i can offer 3 bikes for said fettling as payment


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Stopped in Sandwich for stronger refreshments
> 
> View attachment 98077
> View attachment 98078
> View attachment 98079


Is that you or Hops sat on the bench?


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that Potsy sitting on that seat in the first photo?


feeding the crows


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

You lot are like the 3 stooges


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

I know Rocky is concerned that we are drinking and not eating i can calm you concerns.

A food order has been placed

Another drinks order may also have been placed.

But the best news of the day is that i have sourced my Chimay Blue locally.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 98074
> 
> 
> Finchley in all its glory.



Not a patch on Tring.







Note the tyre tracks.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Note the tyre tracks.


noted

YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

Jon George said:


> For reasons that will quickly become
> 
> We ended up at The Angel Inn in Woodbridge (home of Europe's largest selection of gins). I forget which brand this one was - but I had several ...
> 
> View attachment 98087



I need to go to Suffolk


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

don't mix threads, I can't keep up with this one

so far almost 80 fecking pages


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> don't mix threads, I can't keep up with this one
> 
> so far almost 80 fecking pages


Plenty of time to get to 100


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Plenty of time to get to 100


thought you were on holiday


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jul 2015)

@Hill Wimp I would suggest you keep drinking and forget about your return to saving London from the bad people.


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jul 2015)

I had to stop for a cider as this bike has left me doubting people's cycling knowledge... What are these bars doing like that?


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I had to stop for a cider as this bike has left me doubting people's cycling knowledge... What are these bars doing like that?
> View attachment 98113


get your multitool out and put them right, stealth tinkering


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jul 2015)

@djb1971 trust me I was very tempted. I do worry that some people should have got a flat bar bike but got wiggo fever and got a road bike and then regret it. Hey they are at least cycling so maybe I should be less critical.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> maybe I should be less critical.



that's the conclusion I've reached judging this


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jul 2015)

Anyway @djb1971 what other go anywhere bikes would you suggest I take a look at? 4 weeks to arrange test rides before I can submit my fourth cycle to work application.


----------



## Puddles (29 Jul 2015)

We have not cycled anywhere and not looked at penguins... I have one of these (temperature through the roof) on the sofa






And so I have been making little bags for the camping bits and bobs.... like this...






so it is sort of bike related


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway @djb1971 what other go anywhere bikes would you suggest I take a look at? 4 weeks to arrange test rides before I can submit my fourth cycle to work application.


caadx
tcx
niner rlt ( steel is lovely but ££££ )
bmc granfondo
gt grade carbon


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> caadx
> tcx
> niner rlt ( steel is lovely but ££££ )
> bmc granfondo
> gt grade carbon



Cheers


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

@BigAl68

Mr Hop says

Bianchi Cameloenti tres with disc brakes. His has been all over the globe and i mean all over.

I say an audax bike and i love my Ridgeback Voyage but wish i had got the Panorama.

Riding the Ridgeback today without full luggage and although its 520 Teynolds steel it moves brilliantly.

Got to wait for January for my next application. Then i only have a 2 opportunities before i retire.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

I wouldn't ride anything that had cameltoe written down the side


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

I may have spelt that wrong.

We have stopped again,im on the gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I had to stop for a cider as this bike has left me doubting people's cycling knowledge... What are these bars doing like that?
> View attachment 98113


That riders hands must be huge


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

This is the camels wotsit.

Stay tuned,once Hop, the worlds slowest drinker finishes her drink we are off up the beach to another refreshment stop.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

@User14044 has got a big camaleonte, I've seen it

it looks green and orange and sits on his shelf


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

if we're really good* we may see a pic of it...............

*if he can be arsed to show us


----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> if we're really good* we may see a pic of it...............
> 
> *if he can be arsed to show us


He's going to show us his arse?

Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He's going to show us his arse?
> 
> Or did I read that wrong?




lets face it, we've all seen worse

well, I have on my nightime travels


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

One or two for the photo competition....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

Another one or two for that competition... 











Note the use of flash to highlight the light bits...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

I'm hoping this one is not too, what's the word....?


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what's the word....?


conforming?

as in following rules?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

And finally the piece de resistance...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> conforming?
> 
> as in following rules?


I'm not sure that was what I was thinking.. more technically challenging... possibly too much so? Not sure but conforming could work and I have been trying hard, honest governor...


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You've already seen it, I mooned as I drove past you on the M40 at lunchtime


he probably just thought the sun had gone behind the clouds when it went a bit dark


----------



## Katherine (29 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Not a patch on Tring.
> 
> View attachment 98081
> 
> ...


The tracks competition was last winter!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

An evening view of my beach and the pub.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

a pint of spitfire, bishops finger and 2 pints of double stout for me


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

As this is Kent its a Sheps (Shepherd Neame ) pub we have Spitfire and the local Whistable Bay stout.

The gin selection is not up to much though.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> As this is Kent its a Sheps (Shepherd Neame ) pub we have Spitfire and the local Whistable Bay stout.
> 
> The gin selection is not up to much though.


can't remember what else they do but I'll have both of the above 

not the gin though


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2015)

Can I thank satnav for trying her best to bring this thread back on topic, it is a thankless task but at least that's two of us that are trying


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Can I thank satnav for trying her best to bring this thread back on topic, it is a thankless task but at least that's two of us that are trying


one of you is rreeeaaalllyyyy trying


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> The tracks competition was last winter!



I hadn't discovered this thread then & aren't tracks part of a bike?


----------



## Fnaar (29 Jul 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

Fnaar said:


>


no bike, epic fail


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> I hadn't discovered this thread then & aren't tracks part of a bike?


no

you're definitely fired


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> no
> 
> you're definitely fired



I call that mean.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> View attachment 98144
> 
> 
> I call that mean.


okay, you're on a 5 day contract


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

Perfect!!!!!!

proof you have a cametoe, as @Hill Wimp calls it


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2015)

After 11 hrs of cycling and refreshment the intrepid adventurers arrive home via the village pub.

The HilsHop cycle tour 2015 is officially over 

Back to being good and to detox tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98121
> View attachment 98122
> View attachment 98123
> 
> ...


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jul 2015)

Same time next year ladies?

It'll give your livers time to heal


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## GM (30 Jul 2015)

I got treated to a champagne and canapes river cruise yesterday evening, and if you look very closely there are bikes going over the bridge!


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Jul 2015)

Lovely ride in this morning. Had a family of deer cross my path also but wasn't quick enough to get a picture of them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

Detox has begun with a huge pot of Lavazza.

Today will mostly be a day of household chores but i will try and fit in a ride to get a proper photo, honest

The next 3 days weather looks great so i think some 5am beach rides might just be happenning, bliss


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2015)

This thread lacks pictures of Scampi Fries.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This thread lacks pictures of Scampi Fries.


I think it lacks pictures .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think it lacks pictures relating to the current competition.


FTFY


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This thread lacks pictures of Scampi Fries.



That will soon be remedied


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

The Hops have left the building and probably nearly the county at Mr Hops driving speed.

One room cleaned and tidied 8 more to do.

Normal serviced will be resumed at some point but first a sausage sandwich.

It's glorious outside.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

So i did a deal with myself and did half the housework.

It was far too nice outside not to go for a ride and get some light and shadow photos



It's still glorious now, there may have been cake en route but my camera wasn't quick enough, cycling shoes have been replaced by flip flops and i have a Belgian beer in a glass by my feet.


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2015)

I think Sasha's ignoring you


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

She does that often.

Actually she is very cuddly today. I think that was Hop leaving and thinking i was going away again.

She didn't like sitting on my lycra shorts when i got back


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2015)

Ok sort of bike related: (camping without bikes):














Do they count.... One even has a bike in it!


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2015)

Have you got any that are in focus?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Have you got any that are in focus?


Have you got any ...... ?


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Have you got any that are in focus?


Yes but they are on the proper camera and I haven't got a card reader .... Such a pity I won't be able to upload them before the comp finishes


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me, when does it finish? Soon, I hope....


Is it this weekend... Otherwise I may have to camp a bit longer


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me, when does it finish? Soon, I hope....


I daren't take the bike out anywhere in case I accidentally take a qualifying shot


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> They all look in focus to me. I'm going to the optician tomorrow



Get to Specsavers ;0)


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> camping without bikes


that'll be err, just camping then 

or if you're posh, glamping or backpacking. Depending on how weak you are.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2015)

> that'll be err, just camping then
> 
> or if you're posh, glamping or backpacking. Depending on how weak you are.


Err lazy this time so




Pop up tents.... And it was cold last night!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err lazy this time so
> View attachment 98246
> 
> Pop up tents.... And it was cold last night!


Last time i was in a tent, 3 weeks ago it was sweltering.

I have to say my camping days are over, my back can't take it anymore. I can recommend trekker huts in Holland though.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Last time i was in a tent, 3 weeks ago it was sweltering.
> 
> I have to say my camping days are over, my back can't take it anymore. I can recommend trekker huts in Holland though.


I'm surprised you remember anything about the tent other than putting it up and taking it down in the morning.... Maybe a vague memory of stumbling into the door of the tent


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2015)

That's why her back hurts. She only made it to the tent 2 nights out of 5.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

i don't know how either of you could possibly say that.

Merry maybe, my legless days are way behind me. I have to be all grown up and responsible, but only for another 172 weeks.

Then i may decide to revist my youth, just do it better second time round.

Anyway a horse put paid to camping. My riding accident was in 2005/6 . I have come a long way since then so thought i would give it a go. We managed several nights of putting our tents up and straight before my back said .

Saw some fab tents on the sites we were on and some even better camper vans/ caravans. I spent 6 weeks in a campervan in Oz and it was brilliant.

Does the fact that thoughts of camper van purchase crossing my mind means i am middle aged?

If so bring it on and where's the bike rack


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jul 2015)

I can see lots of drunken photos from under the awning with the bike wheels just in shot to pass the 'rules'


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2015)

Light, shade, scampi fries. Satisfies the brief. Job done.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jul 2015)

what about shadow and bike


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok sort of bike related: (camping without bikes):
> View attachment 98233
> View attachment 98234
> View attachment 98235
> ...



There you are, tyre tracks.


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That's why her back hurts. She only made it to the tent 2 nights out of 5.



It's actually getting up off the ground that gets me. Are there handrails in tents?


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jul 2015)

Down by the river in Stockton, close to where Tees Rowing Club is, home to Cat Copeland Olympic Gold medalist


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> View attachment 98274
> Down by the river in Stockton, close to where Tees Rowing Club is, home to Cat Copeland Olympic Gold medalist


Uh oh


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> There you are, tyre tracks.


Yep, she's FIRED too 



potsy said:


> Uh oh


don't know what you mean


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2015)

Someone needs to be posting a picture of her birthday cake today.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

Wot cake ?


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wot cake ?


Has she eaten it already.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Has she eaten it already.


There is no cake.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

still two weeks left folks


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

just kidding

*2.5 days *


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Uh oh



Don't know what you mean? I went past the golden post box, she lived in my road and I played in the street with her, her brother Angus and two dogs.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Don't know what you mean? I went past the golden post box, she lived in my road and I played in the street with her, her brother Angus and two dogs.



I sound creepy.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2015)

The uh-oh is for the fact that someone who isn't a thread regular entered a good photo in the competition where the winner gets the wooden spoon prize (judging the next one) while all the losers celebrate and scheme to make the next judge's life a living hell for the next two weeks or so.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2015)

Morning ... Found a bicycle this morning.




And it's got a foot in it, bonus points


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Don't know what you mean? I went past the golden post box, she lived in my road and I played in the street with her, her brother Angus and two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 98315


Your rather good photo following the rules has made us all look bad


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

my submission for the sunbathing chicken photo competition


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and it's made us all very happy as well


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> we have a winner



Phew, panic over..


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Phew, panic over..


Unfortunately for you rocky isn't the judge, he's just a very naughty boy


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Phew, panic over..



nooooooo


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

submission for 'Ivan looking innocent and not about to pounce on his stepsister' competition


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

Actually.... what was the subject again??


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Phew, panic over..


Anyway, you deserve to win for managing to work out what the subject is out of all the countless pages of waffle


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

chris harte said:


> Phew, panic over..





potsy said:


> Unfortunately for you rocky isn't the judge, he's just a very naughty boy



tick tock tick tock tick tock

*BOOM
*


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2015)

This is my submission for the 'Biscuits that lookie like a Wookie' competition...


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Actually.... what was the subject again??


Food and Drink


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

Light and shade


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98329
> 
> 
> Light and shade


is that the tan lines


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is that the tan lines


Or the dirt?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Or the dirt?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 98326
> 
> 
> This is my submission for the 'Biscuits that lookie like a Wookie' competition...


Looks more like a lion, to me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> is that the tan lines


I'm quite proud of my tiger stripes


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Or the dirt?


Either way it's as a result of cycling, remember that do you


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Either way it's as a result of cycling, remember that do you



it's that thing 'other people do'


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Either way it's as a result of cycling, remember that do you


Oi!
My bike has been used 5 times in the last 9 weeks, and one of those rides was a 1 mile ride to the shop


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Oi!
> My bike has been used 5 times in the last 9 weeks, and one of those rides was a 1 mile ride to the shop


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Oi!
> My bike has been used 5 times in the last 9 weeks, and one of those rides was a 1 mile ride to the shop




Get out there boy !!!!!!!

I miss seeing Tatton Park


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get out there boy !!!!!!!
> 
> I miss seeing Tatton Park


It's been full of hobo's recently messing about with flowers and stuff, anyway I'd need an electric bike to get that far these days


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> It's been full of hobo's recently messing about with flowers and stuff, anyway I'd need an electric bike to get that far these days


Slowly slowly etc, 1 mile becomes 2 then 3 etc and before you know it you are back on one of Colins rides.......

well, maybe not


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Jul 2015)

I can't get out today as I am supposed to available for a teleconference. So far no email with a dial in code so I spent this morning running errands whilst listening to the test match and decided to sort out my bike parts and tools. Now drinking and sitting in the glorious sunshine in the garden.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

Just finished cleaning the shed out, once i have mown the lawn it's a trip to the dump ......................................

........................................ but not before i get another ride in via the beach 

https://soundcloud.com/thinair84/thinair-foxy-october-friday-nighthouse-mix-free-download#t=43:16


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

Cyclists foot


----------



## BigAl68 (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98350
> 
> 
> Cyclists foot



Clean shed, filthy feet.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jul 2015)

Talking of feet... as promised -


----------



## Katherine (31 Jul 2015)

And my bike in the sunlight... well I made it, so it's mine..... plus shadow -


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (31 Jul 2015)

Lunch. Proper pork pie that the local butcher made.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That looks like Potsy's foot



Too much foot not enough hair


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Talking of feet... as promised -
> 
> View attachment 98351


Are those clogs on the correct feet?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Lunch. Proper pork pie that the local butcher made.
> View attachment 98355


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Lunch. Proper pork pie that the local butcher made.
> View attachment 98355


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)




----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2015)

saw this in the Brooks shop





And then some others on our trip around London


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98374


Cleaned your feet, I see.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cleaned your feet, I see.


Can i just say that it was the fault of the HDR app that made my feet look dirty.

Stripey maybe, dirty


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

It was quite strange riding my road bike again after the steel Ridgeback and panniers.

It felt like riding on air. Think im going to try some hills tomorrow, via the beach of course


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jul 2015)

What happens when the road runs out?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

To a cyclist, the road never runs out


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

light and shade
found this crawling on my bike!!!!!!!!


hawk moth caterpillar


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> light and shade
> found this crawling on my bike!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Eyed hawk moth caterpillar


Did you take that and if so what with ?


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2015)

djb1971 said:


> light and shade
> found this crawling on my bike!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Eyed hawk moth caterpillar


I don't really like to question the judge, but I'm failing to understand how that is a good example to those of us struggling with the requirements, I thought there was meant to be a bike in the photo


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did you take that and if so what with ?


iphone6+



summerdays said:


> I don't really like to question the judge, but I'm failing to understand how that is a good example to those of us struggling with the requirements, I thought there was meant to be a bike in the photo


it was on my bike, and it's got as much chance of winning as a few others


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> To a cyclist, the road never runs out


Never be swayed by the evidence eh?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never be swayed by the evidence eh?


Never be swayed by common sense a cyclist never runs out of road they just stop and take a rest then carry on cycling


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2015)

So when are you moving down South then @potsy ?

The Evening Standard has named my home town as the best Hipster holiday destination


----------



## Katherine (31 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> Are those clogs on the correct feet?


Yes


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Heaven



Thought you were into Morrisons £1 ones.


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> Thought you were into Morrisons £1 ones.


That's Hell.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2015)

@djb1971 when does this discussion thread end? Off out in a few hours and wondering if I need to take any photos.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

photo comp - 7.00pm tomorrow

useless chit chat - never


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

What are the competition rules?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

Back from a hazy 24 mile beach ride, no photos so some useless chit chat instead

It's a gorgeous day here and i need to cycle into town so i will see if i can get some more useless  photos for you to bin Judge.

Off to scour some recipe books now.


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Almost time for a full English then it's off to bother some more coastal paths. I have promised Lu oysters again tonight.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What are the competition rules?


see page 540 ish


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Almost time for a full English then it's off to bother some more coastal paths. I have promised Lu oysters again tonight.


 Oysters won't be in any of my recipes today,butternut squash will be in at least one of them.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

Did a bit of dogging this morning




[url=https://flic.kr/p/wtDvwE]




[/url]


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Did a bit of dogging this morning


Love it .


----------



## summerdays (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oysters won't be in any of my recipes today,butternut squash will be in at least one of them.


Interested to know what recipes you find....


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Interested to know what recipes you find....


On the beach about to go shopping so will post later.


I know i know cooking thread >>>>>>>

just to keep the boss quiet










Whats not to love about my ride


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Whats not to love about my ride


It's all flat.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Whats not to love about my ride


it was supposed to be sunny here today, it's not!


----------



## GM (1 Aug 2015)

A ride around London with the boy today, there will be beer and hopefully some photos!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> hopefully some photos


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

First stop the market


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's all flat.


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 98471


Looks a bit Autumnal to me.

But a definate winner .


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

Not strictly within the rules but i have come onto the pier to investigate the cafe at the end that i keep being told about.

It's in the interests of all cyclists that may travel the National Cycle route 1 which is my seafront ( i pay my local taxes therefore its mine  ).

Just to keep you occupied whilst i do the testing


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 98476


That's the winner !!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not strictly within the rules


Can't believe this is the first time you've felt the need to mention that


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

@djb1971 did say the chit chat never ends and of course im doing all this for you lot in the interests of research plus im back to work next week so you can all have a rest


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I suspect the chit chat will continue between the hours of 4.00-6.30am and 7.00-10.00pm




Depends what i find my team up to. Sometimes it's worse than judging a photo challenge


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, remember we are always here to ground you in the real world


Believe me this "real world" is the best after a day in my "otherworld".


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sometimes it's worse than judging a photo challenge



trust me, it's not


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> trust me, it's not


True, this. Hilly's never had to judge one where she's participating


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

Had to call into the village pub on the way back which the Hops say is dangerously close to my home for them.

Rather warm here so i thought i would try one of those so called refreshing fruit juices those in the West country go on about.

Can't say that it will be purchased again


----------



## BigAl68 (1 Aug 2015)

Any more photos? Nope glad I have spent the hour cooking and watching the rugby


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @djb1971 did say the chit chat never ends and of course im doing all this for you lot in the interests of research plus im back to work next week so you can all have a rest



I will email @Shaun and let him know he can turn off all the backup servers he put in to manage all your waffle chit chat


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

Ok i'm off to bulk cook for work now and Radio 4 is calling.

Roasted butternut squash soup, the recipe from a well known Norfolk ceramics artist.

Bolognese sauce

Sweet potato and coconut soup

Thai fish soup

Chicken and coconut soup

Enjoy the peace


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I will email @Shaun and let him know he can turn off all the backup servers he put in to manage all your waffle chit chat



or everyone could actually post photos


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> or everyone could actually post photos


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> or everyone could actually post photos


Sack the man !


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

3 more 



don't bother, I've handed in my resignation. 


Hill Wimp said:


> Sack the man !


----------



## hopless500 (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok i'm off to bulk cook for work now and Radio 4 is calling.
> 
> Roasted butternut squash soup, the recipe from a well known Norfolk ceramics artist.
> 
> ...




I'm on my way back


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> 3 more
> 
> 
> 
> don't bother, I've handed in my resignation.


Actually i think you make a fine Judge and i nominate you for the permanent position , anybody want to second this proposal ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Actually i think you make a fine Judge and i nominate you for the permanent position , anybody want to second this proposal ?



Seconded


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Seconded


Motioned carried then 


@djb1971 is now the permanent Judge of the CC Photo Challenge


----------



## hopless500 (1 Aug 2015)

I can picture the look of horror on his face


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

be warned

there may be a joint 1st this time


----------



## summerdays (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> be warned
> 
> there may be a joint 1st this time


In which case wouldn't you need to run the comp longer asking for new submissions?


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> In which case wouldn't you need to run the comp longer asking for new submissions?


Nice try but I'll use victims from the current batch


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2015)

Will you be keeping the same subject or choosing a new one djb?


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Not that any one really cares what the subject is


*cough*


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Not that any one really cares what the subject is



Theres a subject


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2015)

Some local wildlife, can anyone identify it? 
The thread seems a little light on Potsy's birds recently...


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Some local wildlife, can anyone identify it?
> The thread seems a little light on Potsy's birds recently...
> 
> 
> View attachment 98514


It's a bird.


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Some local wildlife, can anyone identify it?
> The thread seems a little light on Potsy's birds recently...
> 
> 
> View attachment 98514


Actually I suspect it is a black headed gull, based on two observations:
1. It's a gull
2. It's got a black head.

I'm no expert though.... in anything.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

I would have gone with Robin but then realised you wanted the species rather than its name.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Will you be keeping the same subject or choosing a new one djb?




I think we'll have booze and pork pies next.


Maybe you'll all post bike pics then


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I think we'll have booze and pork pies next.
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll all post bike pics then


I am teetotal and don't like pork pies, can I have special rules like satnav?


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I am teetotal and don't like pork pies, can I have special rules like satnav?


Potsy, you'll always be special.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Potsy, you'll always be special.



Seconded


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Less of that, rocky, there's a good chap.


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

I've taken some lovely pictures today, shame I'm not near my computer, do I can't post them before the competition closes. I'm sure there is a winner amongst them. Hey Ho, never mind.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

Boo Hoo



__ djb1971
__ 1 Aug 2015


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry, *Jo......you are right.* I've deleted it


I'm going to print that bit off


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've taken some lovely pictures today, shame I'm not near my computer, do I can't post them before the competition closes. I'm sure there is a winner amongst them. Hey Ho, never mind.


Did you take your bikes with you then or will your  the entry be special like Potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

Ive re painted my toenails as there has not been any feet today


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Rather good day today, it started with a full English, a mooch along a coastal path, followed by a long boat trip on the Alde looking at wild birds. Then on to the beach for a picnic of dressed crab, fresh potato salad and still warm crusty bread, all washed down with a bottle of ice cold prosecco snd a snooze in the sun.

Resting up now before our evening meal which will certainly contain oysters.



I may be middle class.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Rather good day today, it started with a full English, a mooch along a coastal path, followed by a long boat trip on the Alde looking at wild birds. Then on to the beach for a picnic of dressed crab, fresh potato salad and still warm crusty bread, all washed down with a bottle of ice cold prosecco snd a snooze in the sun.
> 
> Resting up now before our evening meal which will certainly contain oysters.
> 
> ...


Ditch the Oysters and you maybe


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ditch the Oysters and you maybe


Says a soman who paints her toes.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Rather good day today, it started with a full English, a mooch along a coastal path, followed by a long boat trip on the Alde looking at wild birds. Then on to the beach for a picnic of dressed crab, fresh potato salad and still warm crusty bread, all washed down with a bottle of ice cold prosecco snd a snooze in the sun.
> 
> Resting up now before our evening meal which will certainly contain oysters.
> 
> ...


You lost me after the full English


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Says a soman who paints her toes.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


It's a middle class term, you wouldn't understand


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


Oh Lordy, you're not a toe painter too? Poor Snipe.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> will certainly contain oysters



but obviously no photos


----------



## Dayvo (1 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> light and shade
> found this crawling on my bike!!!!!!!!


You sure you weren't riding in its slipstream!?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

You can have photos of 3 different dishes that i have just cooked if you like ?


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can have photos of 3 different dishes that i have just cooked if you like ?


why not?

I've seen your food for every meal you've eaten for the past 3 weeks


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can have photos of 3 different dishes that i have just cooked if you like ?


Have we got to guess what they are supposed to be?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

No i told you earlier, do keep up.

Anyway they have been portioned and put in the freezer now


----------



## mybike (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I doubt it
> 
> View attachment 98519



That's what you get when you buy cheap ones, holes in the top!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are from the North Parade pie shop in Oxford and are not cheap. I had to sell one of my sons on eBay to pay for them.




you must really love pork pies, I've never known you to be so defensive


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Some local wildlife, can anyone identify it?
> The thread seems a little light on Potsy's birds recently...
> 
> 
> View attachment 98514




@SatNavSaysStraightOn probably knows what it is. I'm guessing she'll say it's a Cornish Rose or something...?


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2015)

We just need to change footprints for tyreprints..


----------



## GM (1 Aug 2015)

Here's a couple from todays outing ........Bike  Light  Shadow 










minus points,I forgot to take a photo of the pub visits!


----------



## djb1971 (1 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Bike  Light  Shadow


thanks, it's been so long.............................


----------



## hopless500 (1 Aug 2015)

best I can do tonight... sorry there are no feet or egrets


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 98553
> 
> best I can do tonight... sorry there are no feet or egrets


No shadow either at The Hart i see.

Butternutsquash soup


----------



## mybike (1 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are from the North Parade pie shop in Oxford and are not cheap. I had to sell one of my sons on eBay to pay for them.



When did your sons ever go for much? 



djb1971 said:


> you must really love pork pies, I've never known you to be so defensive



Or photographic.


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 98553
> 
> best I can do tonight... sorry there are no feet or egrets


I saw an egret today, don't tell Rocky though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

I saw no egrets today. I polished, washed, and waxed a heron, however.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are from the North Parade pie shop in Oxford and are not cheap. I had to sell one of my sons on eBay to pay for them.



That's a good deal from where I am sat.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

Is the competition still open? Off out so am I supposed to look out for any suitable photographic vista?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

The solitude of the canal path.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The solitude of the canal path.
> View attachment 98569


Looks blissful, i have gently lapping waves for company.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

Think that's all I took this morning. I am now looking for a cafe that is open as I need a bacon sarnie


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

And this one.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

Decided almond croissant over bacon. Still even think the picture counts. Bonus


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

So I hope my pictures give you something to look at when judging @djb1971 but you choose to bestow the great gift of judging on one of the naughty participants.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So I hope my pictures give you something to look at when judging @djb1971 but you choose to bestow the great gift of judging on one of the naughty participants.




I just hope the lucky winner suffers as much as I have


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Just make sure you share the love @djb1971


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Can i just add that Hops and i returned on the 23rd so you can ignore all of *my* photos up until then which should narrow down your challenge.

The ones after that were rubbish anyway so ignore those too


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

23 miles cycled, half an hour lying on the beach in peace with the assistance of Bill Evans, lawn scalped now off to catch up on the Archers and cook .


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

rest assured, I will generously apportion the pain.

certain people will receive a lion's share


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

'fraid not, you're all in it together


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Can we have another food challenge, just made Thai chicken soup and the Thai Fish soup is simmering nicely


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can we have another food challenge, just made Thai chicken soup and the Thai Fish soup is simmering nicely




maybe you can choose it tonight


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

Well I'm stumped


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Well I'm stumped


You could have made an effort Phil and at least put a wheel in there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You could have made an effort Phil and at least put a wheel in there.



Fair point, in that case I am Wheely stumped


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can we have another food challenge, just made Thai chicken soup and the Thai Fish soup is simmering nicely



Double likey likey!



Hill Wimp said:


> You could have made an effort Phil and at least put a wheel in there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

No longer stumped


----------



## hopless500 (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You could have made an effort Phil and at least put a wheel in there.



you'll make a great judge


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you'll make a great judge


We could fall out you know 


I believe in sharing the pain love and there are those that haven't suffered  had the fun of judging yet .


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We could fall out you know


we won't 

you'll be too busy sorting through the chaff


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98602


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

So Phil has won then  he used a cycling reference and it's ooop norf so it's going to be in the shade


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So Phil has won then  he used a cycling reference and it's ooop norf so it's going to be in the shade


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Aug 2015)

Last one for this competition. Bike has had a full strip down, bottom bracket the works. All running like a tron light cycle to get filthy again.


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2015)

Lost my cycling mojo so took the dog out for a 7 mile hike instead. Somehow managed to find something suitable, just for you @djb1971 













Roadside bike (light and shadow)



__ coffeejo
__ 2 Aug 2015



2 August 2015


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


>



hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

*1 hour left *for any late entries *that actually qualify!*


Bloody hell, that's two weeks of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *1 hour left *for any late entries *that actually qualify!*
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, that's two weeks of my life I'll never get back.


You've loved it really


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You've loved *tiny, tiny parts of* it really


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

This may give you a headache.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Great that's given me a migraine, another day off then


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Right, give me some time....................


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Will it be safe to venture out on the streets of London if you aren't at work, Hils?


Well you have managed for the last 5 weeks so i guess i don't have that much of an impact. 

Go for it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Right, give me some time....................


Time, time you have had 2 weeks to weed the chaff so you should be left with er ............... any


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Can somebody turn that thing off at the top of the page ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Sorry @mybike i had to do that.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Jeeze, I'm putting you on Ignore
> 
> Sorry



Great, I can say what I like about you now. At least the thread'll go quiet for a while.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

*The Contenders

I'm not linking directly, click on them to take a look. There's too many!!*



mybike said:


> View attachment 96984





Puddles said:


> View attachment 96986





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97016





Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97027





Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 97150





BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 97170





Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97252





coffeejo said:


> Orbea (light and shadow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mybike said:


> View attachment 97456





BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 97566





summerdays said:


> View attachment 97588





The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 97708





graham56 said:


> View attachment 97778





coffeejo said:


> Paperclip: light and shadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97835





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97848





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 97865





BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 97927





User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 97986
> 
> 
> .





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 97990





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 98125





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 98129





Gravity Aided said:


>





chris harte said:


> View attachment 98274





Katherine said:


> View attachment 98352





thegreenman said:


> View attachment 98546





BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 98575


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

Awaiting judgement, M'Lud.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *The Contenders
> 
> I'm not linking directly, click on them to take a look. There's too many!!*


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

What is he doing "far far away ", i will need a drink soon !


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

If I win you all know what to expect.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

I have an errant banana in my blender and i  bananas.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

The runners up

congratulations on dodging the bullet


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> The runners up
> 
> congratulations on dodging the bullet


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

*The WINNER*
@chris harte 
Congratulions 

it took a while to choose you cheeky sods because I had to sift through pages of shite

there was also lots of nice photos too. 
Thanks for taking part everyone

It was emotional
*



*


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *The WINNER*
> @chris harte
> Congratulions
> 
> ...




Congratulations. And good luck


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

shite .......... shite ........... I think you mean sparkling conversion


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

well done Chris, you are a lucky lucky man, i'm sure you will enjoy your challenging  time as Judge.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Aug 2015)

Woo hoo. We escaped 
 to @chris harte 
Really nice pic.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> shite .......... shite ........... I think you mean sparkling conversion


no I did mean shite

I was being polite


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2015)

Phew....that's a relief.
Congratulations Chris, a worthy winner!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

Right i had better get sorted for work. 

It's been a fun 5 weeks in the this parallel universe now, as they say, for something completely different.

I will await instructions for the next challenge.

860 working days to go, please God make it go quick


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *The WINNER*
> @chris harte
> Congratulions
> 
> ...



Yes, a worthy winner.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

I think I may change my picture to a spinning globe.


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2015)

Congratulations @chris harte 
Great competition @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 860 working days to go, please God make it go quick


but just think about all of the riding from pub to cake shop you'll be doing after the 860


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Your stump would have won if it had been my competition.
> 
> Is that any consolation, Phil?



Thank you wocky that's kind of you to say ......... I am stumped for words at the moment


----------



## summerdays (2 Aug 2015)

Congratulations @chris harte a worthy winner


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2015)

And so it begins


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> And so it begins


it's not my problem now


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it's not my problem now



Callous


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Callous


and proud of it

the pain and misery should be shared


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> it's not my problem now


Unless Chris doesn't reappear then judging stays with the previous victim


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Unless Chris doesn't reappear then judging stays with the previous victim









It's really fun doing this.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Aug 2015)

There will be a poll for the runners up!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> There will be a poll for the runners up!!


Can i just say my photo was apped so not really mine in that case.


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2015)

yeah, and I googled mine!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

A fine winner. A truly fine photograph. Congratulations, Chris. Sorry, I was gone for a bit. Out riding my bicycle.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Congratulations @chris harte


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

I notice the new Judge has yet to make an apperance , i wonder why


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Just to start the trail of photos off







Commuters foot avec cafe noir.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Waiting for the shop to open so I can buy cereal and bananas.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

@User14044 was the first to post one of "those" photos so I nominate him as the next judge if @chris harte has put this whole thread and all of us on ignore.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

Give the poor fella a chance, he's having to come to terms with the prestige, honour and sheer horror of what this entails.... And he hasn't logged on since yesterday


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Do you think we will ever see the judge? I am led to believe he is currently changing his online presence so he can never be found again, his bike/bikes are on gumtree and a new hobby such as golf is probably being considered.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Do you think we will ever see the judge? I am led to believe he is currently changing his online presence so he can never be found again, his bike/bikes are on gumtree and a new hobby such as golf is probably being considered.


In which case I'm sure we would revert back to the previous judge @djb1971 to set a new challenge


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

I would like @djb1971 to be judge again as he decided my far too numerous photos were not good enough and that suits me as I like taking and submitting photos but having been judge twice I am not too keen on doing it again in the near future.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @summerdays using your moderator's power can you see if his real name is Lord Lucan?


Now I'm a very well behaved Mod, so I wouldn't abuse my powers like that .... However I could modify the past....


> [*The WINNER*
> Either of the soaks
> Potsy
> *Rocky*
> Congratulions


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a typo there.....I think you meant Potsy


I already had to correct his name as the iPad autocorrected it to Potty, but if you were judge, it might slightly reduce the foot photos!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

I second Rocky.

Got to keep the retired busy


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I second Rocky.
> 
> Got to keep the retired busy



I'll third that!


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

I can't be the next judge. I'm.............................er..................

washing my hair

@chris harte pull your finger out. If I get nominated because you didn't turn up, the wax voodoo doll is being made as I type


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

So if there isn't a new subject by 7pm do we default to @djb1971 being back in charge?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> So if there isn't a new subject by 7pm do we default to @djb1971 being back in charge?


*SECONDED*


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

Is it feet in the meantime?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

For some people, it's feet all the time


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Aug 2015)

Hi,

I am not gone... Just busy packing a bike that I sold.

So, next topic is* colours* to celebrate the excitement, energy and unpredictability of colour. This theme is in a sense easy but understanding how clever use of colours from such a vast canvas of possibilities can show feeling, emotions and moods is not so.

ENJOY!


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not gone... Just busy packing a bike that I sold.
> 
> ...


Err I'm not sure I should point this out but you have left yourself wide open there.... does it have to have a bike in it? or a closing date?


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err I'm not sure I should point this out but you have left yourself wide open there.... does it have to have a bike in it? or a closing date?



Yes there needs to be a bike in it and closing date is my birthday 21 August.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

@chris harte 

brace yourself 

btw, lucky for you that you turned up


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> So, next topic is* colours* to celebrate the excitement, energy and unpredictability of colour. This theme is in a sense easy but understanding how clever use of colours from such a vast canvas of possibilities can show feeling, emotions and moods is not so .do whatever you want but just try to get the occasional shot of a bike in there somewhere



Clarified for the usual suspects


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

well it was good enough for @potsy to make me judge so hopefully it isn't this time and I get disqualified for cheating .


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> well it was good enough for @potsy to make me judge


You see this is where I am a bit worried for Chris, we did this topic not so long ago, this could mean he isn't a regular follower of the competition so doesn't yet know what he's let himself in for


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2015)

How do you think we get people to do this?


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> well it was good enough for @potsy to make me judge so hopefully it isn't this time and I get disqualified for cheating .
> Hmm I was about to ask how you could get a blue sky this morning and also when you are presumably at work
> View attachment 98722


I may have missed out a small bit, but I'm sure it doesn't matter. See I can play snap!


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 98732
> 
> I may have missed out a small bit, but I'm sure it doesn't matter. See I can play snap!



You need a bike in that also.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You need a bike in that also.


I thought it was in it must have been just out of shot but you know there are bikes on the other side of the water ... there always are.... just you need to put on your reading glasses


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel has sent me a picture of his rear tyre - it seems he has a problem
> 
> View attachment 98735


I see the problem, he hasn't removed the wheel reflectors


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You need a bike in that also.


I've decided to help you and post a photo showing the bike!







See I told you there was a bike in the photo.... Also my youngest


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

Glad my turn has ended


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

I always thought I had a black cat, turns out she's a ginger!!!


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98743


Ah, the knobbly knee pic makes another appearance


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Ah, the knobbly knee pic makes another appearance


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Feeling better today @potsy


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Feeling better today @potsy




why has he been sick?...................................... awaits punchline


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

Yellow (colours)



__ coffeejo
__ 3 Aug 2015



Taunton, 3 August 2015


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I always thought I had a black cat, turns out she's a ginger!!!
> 
> View attachment 98750







I don't have a black or a ginger cat.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98754
> 
> I don't have a black or a ginger cat.


She looks a bit like intruder cat


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Feeling better today @potsy





djb1971 said:


> why has he been sick?...................................... awaits punchline


I hope it's catching, I'm sending it southwards


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98754
> 
> I don't have a black or a ginger cat.



I don't have a cat at all.

But I do have this sort of brownish rotating globe I can post, would you like me to post it?


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I don't have a cat at all.
> 
> But I do have this sort of brownish rotating globe I can post, would you like me to post it?


You know when I said I wasn't going to abuse my Mod powers .... I may need to reconsider


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

can I submit the picture I took last time it was colour, it is somewhere in this thread, good luck in finding it


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

This is about as colourful as it's getting this afternoon.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> This is about as colourful as it's getting this afternoon.
> View attachment 98759



You know what, I actually quite like that.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> You know what, I actually quite like that.





I think we should all stop posting now, @BigAl68 is the next sucker


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

@djb1971 I have been the sucker before and I am sure it will happen again as I love this stupid competition


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 I have been the sucker before and I am sure it will happen again as I love this stupid competition


you should have said yesterday


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you should have said yesterday



Never mind. There is always another time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> This is about as colourful as it's getting this afternoon.
> View attachment 98759


Would that be Campag red i see there ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

How about some Spech Blue ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

Nice photos, hilly, but aren't you meant to be at work?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nice photos, hilly, but aren't you meant to be at work?


On the train home.

You have to take the chance to escape when you can, you may not be so lucky tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

They would but i will get the 5am train into Charing Cross so i can walk to the office and won't need the tube.

Did sign up for Boris bikes today but dont think my key will arrive in time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

@User14044 have a guess who is sitting next to me ?

He doesn't recognise me either


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it Fred the Shred banker?
> View attachment 98771


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> On the train home.


Take note, @chris harte, take note.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Give Fred a punch from me.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

I am sure you know the law better than me and I think there isn't anyone who would think bad of you @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am sure you know the law better than me and I think there isn't anyone who would think bad of you @Hill Wimp


If you search on the word banker in posts made by me there are about 4. Look at the bottom one in Mundane news dated 16 August 2013.

Edit - sorry once you find it go up a few posts and you will see a longer conversation i had with the man that is currently sitting next to me and who was so drunk at the time does not recognise me.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Would that be Campag red i see there ?





Hill Wimp said:


> If you search on the word banker in posts made by me there are about 4. Look at the bottom one in Mundane news dated 16 August 2013.



Will do.


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @User14044 have a guess who is sitting next to me ?
> 
> He doesn't recognise me either


Your third husband?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Your third husband?



I have managed to escape even having a first let alone a third.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have managed to escape even having a first let alone a third.



Never say never. I can't recommend it personally.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

True but my addiction to this daft competition may be a deal breaker to some


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98765


I don't remember there being a rainbow on that campsite


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Yes its real

No i didn't paint it on the photo. It's in a garden somewhere in Holland.

@hopless500 had her head in a bag of haribo at the time if she says she didnt remember it.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98777
> 
> 
> Yes its real
> ...


But you've not been to Holland since this morning?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

and you know this how ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> But you've not been to Holland since this morning?


Anyway young lady, hush or i will take your Eurosport away


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

Here's my effort (or lack of!) taken on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Here's my effort (or lack of!) taken on the way home from work tonight.
> View attachment 98780


You had actually stopped for a rest on the bench opposite hadn't you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You had actually stopped for a rest on the bench opposite hadn't you.




No, but I might have lent against it when taking the photo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have managed to escape even having a first let alone a third.



If you can cook and clean, I'll marry you. Can you give me a bit of warning if your response is positive as I will need to get rid of the wife and kids first.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can cook and clean, I'll marry you. Can you give me a bit of warning if your response is positive as I will need to get rid of the wife and kids first.


I think there is a waiting list, you might have to put your cv in


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can cook and clean, I'll marry you. Can you give me a bit of warning if your response is positive as* I will need to get rid of the wife and kids first*.


Err will that help with the colour part of the comp


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I think there is a waiting list, you might have to put your cv in




Potsy bless you, i didn't know you cared.

I will put you in charge of sifting the chaff


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can cook and clean, I'll marry you. Can you give me a bit of warning if your response is positive as I will need to get rid of the wife and kids first.


You'd have to move South, i get nosebleeds


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

For the record, I don't want to marry anyone. 

I've got one wife that I can't cope with or understand

She's more work than judging this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You'd have to move South, i get nosebleeds



I'm setting off in ten minutes, just having a brew first.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I think there is a waiting list, you might have to put your cv in



I don't need to put a cv in. One look at me and she will run a mile


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I always thought I had a black cat, turns out she's a ginger!!!
> 
> View attachment 98750


I discovered years ago that Jasper, our black cat, is actually chocolate brown. Complete fraud


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I discovered years ago that Jasper, our black cat, is actually chocolate brown. Complete fraud


He is gorgeous though


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Colourful but not my photo.

Can you seriously buy all these coloured chains?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have managed to escape even having a first let alone a third.


I suffered the misfortune of a first. A third or a second for that matter, are not gonna happen


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Colourful but not my photo.
> 
> Can you seriously buy all these coloured chains?


Oh yes, us hipsters need colour coded chains


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Potsy bless you, i didn't know you cared.
> 
> I will put you in charge of sifting the chaff


Ok. I've narrowed it down to 2, both northern, tee-total and hate cats


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok. I've narrowed it down to 2, both northern, tee-total and hate cats


You're fired



Or


You're hired , you like cats


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You're fired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really???? You are talking about Potsy aren't you???


----------



## Katherine (3 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> If you search on the word banker in posts made by me there are about 4. Look at the bottom one in Mundane news dated 16 August 2013.
> 
> Edit - sorry once you find it go up a few posts and you will see a longer conversation i had with the man that is currently sitting next to me and who was so drunk at the time does not recognise me.



Just had a read. The ups and *downs *of commuting by train! 

It's interesting and too easy to read posts from a bygone era!! Ha, that's anything on Cycle Chat before I joined.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Just had a read. The ups and *downs *of commuting by train!
> 
> It's interesting and too easy to read posts from a bygone era!! Ha, that's anything on Cycle Chat before I joined.


That truly happened though i only made him think i had forwarded his text on, i didn't really do it. I had people laughing on the platform for days afterwards when they saw me. Then i moved and today i could not believe it when he sat down next to me.
Commuter tales


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Really???? You are talking about Potsy aren't you???


----------



## djb1971 (3 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


>


Get yer coat, you've pulled

Could this be a CC wedding on the way


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2015)

Where's that report button gone? 

Mods, delete the whole thread just to be sure that post goes...


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

Starting day 2







and just so you know you are on the right thread


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Well no photos just a close call with a bin lorry. My back was aching when i got up so I decided to get the train. As I come through the tunnel at the rear of Bath train station I come face to face with a massive bin lorry on the wrong side of the road. I jam on the brakes and stop with my front wheel touching his bumper. He then tells me I should be going slower?? I was doing 10 mph on my side of the road ffs. I just has one of the station staff come and ask if I am OK and tells me it's a council van and gave me his details... Think a call to the council is in order later. Almost had a lovely colour themed photo of my bloody body.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well no photos just a close call with a bin lorry. My back was aching when i got up so I decided to get the train. As I come through the tunnel at the rear of Bath train station I come face to face with a massive bin lorry on the wrong side of the road. I jam on the brakes and stop with my front wheel touching his bumper. He then tells me I should be going slower?? I was doing 10 mph on my side of the road ffs. I just has one of the station staff come and ask if I am OK and tells me it's a council van and gave me his details... Think a call to the council is in order later. Almost had a lovely colour themed photo of my bloody body.


My "like" is one of concern/solidarity not that i liked the idea of a claret stained campag carbon. The bike would probably melt anyway

Make sure you do contact the council.
Don't suppose there is any CCTV you could get the Police to look at ?


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

There is plenty of cctv all across the station so I will also give the 111 line a call. Now the bloody train is delayed as they are digging up the tracks East of Bath and I had forgotten this... Doh 

Maybe I should go back to bed and call in sick lol


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Aug 2015)

That's the second four toed foot I've seen recently.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> That's the second four toed foot I've seen recently.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There is a little toe tucked in the corner honest.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> There is plenty of cctv all across the station so I will also give the 111 line a call. Now the bloody train is delayed as they are digging up the tracks East of Bath and I had forgotten this... Doh
> 
> Maybe I should go back to bed and call in sick lol


 welcome to my world.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Now the adrenaline has calmed down and I am no longer shaking I have noticed my right foot obviously got unclipped stopping me falling but I had knackered it a bit and my right knee is a bit sore.... FFS 

Anyway numbers to crunch and two datasets to complete for some research then I may take an early finish. Onward and upwards people and be safe out there


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

The good thing about working in a hospital is I can pop down to physio if the knee gets worse and get a support for it. 101 took the details and put it on record and advised me to call the council.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2015)

Glad you're basically ok @BigAl68. Could have been a whole lot worse


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My son, Gravel, has a similar arrangement with the trauma team, A&E, orthopaedics, neurosurgeons and physios at Guys/St Thomas'.......



Oh I have made use of this place too many times. Total reconstruction of my left leg and hip at 19 when hit by a car, shoulder rebuilt in 2005 post drunken broken collar bone, hip replacement last year to replace the metal work from the first injury. All in all I think I should be working here for free the amount of care and money the NHS has spent on me.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Glad you're basically ok @BigAl68. Could have been a whole lot worse



Absolutely I could have been under the wheels of a 40 tonne bin lorry and I don't fancy that to be honest.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

I baled on the thread for a few days and seem to have missed some _x _dozen pages. Can someone please summarise in a few lines what I have missed, if anything that is?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

Err... Let's see....
You are safe you didn't win, new comp colour with bike, lax rules, cheating, chat.... Lots of gas! 

Think that sums it up!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

thanks - baling seems to have worked then... 


so how lax are these rules then?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

Well bike and colour, and so far there seem to be a number of entries entered before the start date (just to be clear my submissions so far have all been taken BEFORE the date it was announced.) 

Also @BigAl68 has submitted a nice qualifying photo (I forgot that important point in my summary).

Several feet seem to be providing some colour, with or without a bike


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

closing date?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

His birthday (he must be mad!), which I think was 21st Aug ish.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Anyway to keep this thread off topic and take my mind off the near miss earlier I have been looking for my n+1 as the wonderful cycles to work scheme opens on 28/08... I was thinking this may be the next purchase as I have always wanted a Ti bike and this has the SRAM hydro which I think retails for over a grand. What do you people think as I trust you lot more than putting this over in another part of the forum.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPICKRIV22HRD/on-one-pickenflick-sram-rival-22-hrd-cross-bike


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The good thing about working in a hospital is I can pop down to physio if the knee gets worse and get a support for it. 101 took the details and put it on record and advised me to call the council.


I had a feeling they would do that.
Quality of service


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway to keep this thread off topic and take my mind off the near miss earlier I have been looking for my n+1 as the wonderful cycles to work scheme opens on 28/08... I was thinking this may be the next purchase as I have always wanted a Ti bike and this has the SRAM hydro which I think retails for over a grand. What do you people think as I trust you lot more than putting this over in another part of the forum.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPICKRIV22HRD/on-one-pickenflick-sram-rival-22-hrd-cross-bike


Nice, i do like subtle colouring.

I don't like shouty bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Oh I have made use of this place too many times. Total reconstruction of my left leg and hip at 19 when hit by a car, shoulder rebuilt in 2005 post drunken broken collar bone, hip replacement last year to replace the metal work from the first injury. All in all I think I should be working here for free the amount of care and money the NHS has spent on me.


I've just re read that ( reading glasses help a whole lot ) you are the bionic man !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway to keep this thread off topic and take my mind off the near miss earlier I have been looking for my n+1 as the wonderful cycles to work scheme opens on 28/08... I was thinking this may be the next purchase as I have always wanted a Ti bike and this has the SRAM hydro which I think retails for over a grand. What do you people think as I trust you lot more than putting this over in another part of the forum.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPICKRIV22HRD/on-one-pickenflick-sram-rival-22-hrd-cross-bike


It has that worrying word in it...



.....from


----------



## djb1971 (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway to keep this thread off topic and take my mind off the near miss earlier I have been looking for my n+1 as the wonderful cycles to work scheme opens on 28/08... I was thinking this may be the next purchase as I have always wanted a Ti bike and this has the SRAM hydro which I think retails for over a grand. What do you people think as I trust you lot more than putting this over in another part of the forum.
> 
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPICKRIV22HRD/on-one-pickenflick-sram-rival-22-hrd-cross-bike


love it, a few over on singletrack have them.

knowing px though, it'll come as a box of innertubes and a jobsworth chainchecker


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> love it, a few over on singletrack have them.
> 
> knowing px though, it'll come as a box of innertubes and a jobsworth chainchecker



It is a bit over my budget and there is their stupid admin fee for the cycle scheme but even so at that price it is a bargain. I think I will need to stick a few pennies away this month and next as the voucher won't be with me until the end of September.. It is now on the list though


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

Hop and i could always yarn bomb it for you to jazz it up for the competition


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well no photos just a close call with a bin lorry. My back was aching when i got up so I decided to get the train. As I come through the tunnel at the rear of Bath train station I come face to face with a massive bin lorry on the wrong side of the road. I jam on the brakes and stop with my front wheel touching his bumper. He then tells me I should be going slower?? I was doing 10 mph on my side of the road ffs. I just has one of the station staff come and ask if I am OK and tells me it's a council van and gave me his details... Think a call to the council is in order later. Almost had a lovely colour themed photo of my bloody body.




Yikes!! 
Glad you're ok. 
I don't think that you want to be rebuilt again, even if they do have the technology! 
Hope you have a less eventful journey home.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well bike and colour, and so far there seem to be a number of entries entered before the start date (just to be clear my submissions so far have all been taken BEFORE the date it was announced.)
> 
> Also @BigAl68 has submitted a nice qualifying photo (I forgot that important point in my summary).
> 
> Several feet seem to be providing some colour, with or without a bike


Oh lordy, why I am saying this? Mine was taken yesterday so fully eligible.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

The one i submitted this morning was taken at 0545 this morning.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Aug 2015)

I'm too worn out/terrified to enter one


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm too worn out/terrified to enter one



Dont worry if i win with my fat bike i will gracefully insist  you have my place.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

A point of note, the Judge did not say that the photos had to be taken after his announcement did he ?


----------



## djb1971 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Dont worry if i win with my fat bike i will gracefully insist  you have my place.





Hill Wimp said:


> A point of note, the Judge did not say that the photos had to be taken after his announcement did he ?



looks like that plan is stuffed then


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> A point of note, the Judge did not say that the photos had to be taken after his announcement did he ?


Hmm. To me, that's one of the cornerstones of the competition. You've got to take the photo yourself with the theme in mind. I know its changed a lot since the OP but otherwise it's not really a challenge, just a test of how well organised your photo archives are.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Hmm. To me, that's one of the cornerstones of the competition. You've got to take the photo yourself with the theme in mind. I know its changed a lot since the OP but otherwise it's not really a challenge, just a test of how well organised your photo archives are.


If you insist.

I will have to get my blue sky thinking head out of the box then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

London is so dreary today. Any bikes i am seeing on my quick escape from the office look dull.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just send one of your team out to take a few bike snaps with your phone
> 
> That's what employees are for.


I could do that though knowing them they would not come back with photos of bikes.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I could do that though knowing them they would not come back with photos of bikes.


just like us


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I could do that though knowing them they would not come back with photos of bikes.





djb1971 said:


> just like us


I was going to ask how we'd tell the difference...


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Well I have seen zero colour since the big Blue bin lorry incident this morning. Now off home as my knee hurts and I have finished all urgent tasks for the day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I have seen zero colour since the big Blue bin lorry incident this morning. Now off home as my knee hurts and I have finished all urgent tasks for the day.


Medicinal drink i would advise


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Medicinal drink i would advise



Sofa, Cider, tramadol.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sofa, Cider, tramadol.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and I'm a stickler



Isn't that some sort of fish


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sofa, Cider, tramadol.


Are you supposed to mix those last two


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you supposed to mix those two



I don't think it is recommended but it's never stopped me.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hop and i could always yarn bomb it for you to jazz it up for the competition


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Feeling far better.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 98890


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sofa, Cider, tramadol.


Sofa, Lucozade, Naproxen.

Feet up, hoodie on, some trash on TV, what a life


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Aug 2015)

Think I need to reduce the %vol.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Think I need to reduce the %vol.
> View attachment 98895


I have always fancied one of those wine carriers for the top bar.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Sofa, Lucozade, Naproxen.
> 
> Feet up, hoodie on, some trash on TV, what a life


Wimp


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Aug 2015)

For whatever it's worth, and I never win these kind of things anyway  (this is possibly missing the whole point of the thread....  )

But this town was rather colourful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> For whatever it's worth, and I never win these kind of things anyway  (this is possibly missing the whole point of the thread....  )
> 
> But this town was rather colourful.


Where was it?


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where was it?


Exactly, it looks familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where was it?


Great Ayton near the North York Moors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Exactly, it looks familiar, but I can't place it.


Feeling better TVC


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

Oh dear i have just spotted that an Evans has opened just outside St Pancras station.

Im no great fan of theirs but its a cycle shop and like a book/art/music shop if i go in i will always come out with something (s)

Good job im already up on the high speed level and have no time to decend before my train comes in.


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Feeling better TVC


Nope


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh dear i have just spotted that an Evans has opened just outside St Pancras station.
> 
> Im no great fan of theirs but its a cycle shop and like a book/art/music shop if i go in i will always come out with something (s)
> 
> Good job im already up on the high speed level and have no time to decend before my train comes in.


I thought you meant Evans the old lady clothes shop.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nope


stop eating ........


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thought you meant Evans the old lady clothes shop.


Oh you are a wit.

Have another oyster


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> stop eating ........


That's the trouble, having digested nothing much for three days I have get some fuel on board.


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's the trouble, having digested nothing much for three days I have get some fuel on board.


Doner kebabs are quite good I've heard


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Haven't you lot got photos to be taking?


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> A point of note, the Judge did not say that the photos had to be taken after his announcement did he ?



Do they have to be posted after his announcement? If not my picture at the top of page 640 has lots of colours in it. I can repost it if you missed it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

5 weeks ago tomorrow


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98907
> 
> 
> 5 weeks ago tomorrow



Never mind you will be retired soon


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Never mind you will be retired soon


858 working days and then i can be on the beach every day.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 858 working days and then i can be on the beach every day.



I think you need to move somewhere warmer for that.


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I think you need to move somewhere warmer for that.


Blackpool?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Blackpool?



Well probably not quite that posh


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

I have my own beach here and the weather is pretty good most of the year.

I think im going to take a leaf out of Dayvos books and spend the winters in Goa.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have always fancied one of those wine carriers for the top bar.
> View attachment 98902


keep fancying, its the price I didn't fancy!



User14044mountain said:


> I know that place
> 
> View attachment 98908
> 
> ...


I know that place as well, but I'm not daft enough to take a photo of white paint... I don't think I did anyhow.... archives are on the external hdd so please forgive me for not double checking.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Never mind you will be retired soon


I won't be though 
Although, having said that, I do work part-time


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Harrogate......isnt that where old people live?



Well I looked every where but I didnt see you


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 98907
> 
> 
> 5 weeks ago tomorrow



So, when and where is the next tour?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyway, back to photos
> 
> View attachment 98916


Didn't you forget to include a bit of foot!


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

I was on the bike for the first time in two weeks and I'm going to ache tomorrow!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

There was some colour in the air when this happened tonight on the way home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There was some colour in the air when this happened tonight on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 98927


Nasty.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 98925
> View attachment 98926
> 
> I was on the bike for the first time in two weeks and I'm going to ache tomorrow!


there is something I never thought I would see. Shaun the sheep's backside. Just what I needed for an image to go to bed with!



Supersuperleeds said:


> There was some colour in the air when this happened tonight on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 98927


 Have you considered the fact that you and bikes might just not be a match? At least it was the non-drive side so you can still get the BB out I think, can't you?


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> there is something I never thought I would see. Shaun the sheep's backside. Just what I needed for an image to go to bed with!


It had to be his backside to include a bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> there is something I never thought I would see. Shaun the sheep's backside. Just what I needed for an image to go to bed with!
> 
> 
> Have you considered the fact that you and bikes might just not be a match? At least it was the non-drive side so you can still get the BB out I think, can't you?



I won't get the BB out, but the lbs bloody better, it wasn't changed that long ago. Anyway what do you mean not be a match, first one I've broken for ages


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> At least it was the non-drive side so you can still get the BB out I think, can't you?


External Hollowtech 2, 10 minute job to replace yourself


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> External Hollowtech 2, 10 minute job to replace yourself



And thats if he breaks for lunch half way through


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There was some colour in the air when this happened tonight on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 98927


I'm no expert, but looking closely at the photo it appears that the problem is your pedal is knackered.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

Ok who was it .............. who set off the fire extinguisher


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2015)

Phil, OT I've got to say, your avatar pic makes me chuckle every time I see it. Well captured who ever took it!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Phil, OT I've got to say, your avatar pic makes me chuckle every time I see it. Well captured who ever took it!



I cant remember who took that might have been @ColinJ


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I cant remember who took that might have been @ColinJ


Oh Lordy, I've just realised who else is in that Avatar


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh Lordy, I've just realised who else is in that Avatar



Yeah its only been there a year


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

A quiz just for Rocky. Name that bird


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm no expert, but looking closely at the photo it appears that the problem is your pedal is knackered.



Thanks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A quiz just for Rocky. Name that bird
> 
> View attachment 98958


The one on the post is some sort of gull.


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I cant remember who took that might have been @ColinJ


@hoppy I think wasn't it?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I cant remember who took that might have been @ColinJ


Had to go back to check but it was @hopless500 who took that one. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/c...d-forum-ride-sat-29-03-14.146852/post-3005497


The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh Lordy, I've just realised who else is in that Avatar


Apart from me photo-bombing it in the background?


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A quiz just for Rocky. Name that bird
> 
> View attachment 98958


Fred?


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yeah its only been there a year


Actually, looking at the whole image, was Potsy busting his DJ vibes?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Actually, looking at the whole image, was Potsy busting his DJ vibes?



No I think he was probably stuffing his gob


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Actually, looking at the whole image, was Potsy busting his DJ vibes?


I think I was busy trying to ignore the other people on my table, so would you if you knew who they were


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I think I was busy trying to ignore the other people on my table, so would you if you knew who they were


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I think I was busy trying to ignore the other people on my table, so would you if you knew who they were


Was that the really hilly ride i missed


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Was that the really hilly ride i missed



Yes the one with only 1 real hill in it that you missed


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I think I was busy trying to ignore the other people on my table, so would you if you knew who they were


well I know one of them, and he makes a first class chocolate tart and can source weapons grade bacon.


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ok who was it .............. who set off the fire extinguisher



You mean it's not low cloud?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> You mean it's not low cloud?



Haha I bet they wish it was low cloud there are 10 aircraft in that hanger


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2015)

My left foot.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Phil, OT I've got to say, your avatar pic makes me chuckle every time I see it. Well captured who ever took it!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Had to go back to check but it was @hopless500 who took that one. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/c...d-forum-ride-sat-29-03-14.146852/post-3005497
> Apart from me photo-bombing it in the background?


It was deliberate. I wanted all of you in there too.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Was that the really hilly ride i missed


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2015)

I think Southern Belgium proved my hill climbing prowess


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It was deliberate. I wanted all of you in there too.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


I have pictures of you as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


>


Its ok Jo you managed to get in the picture with me and let me have a go on your Orbea


----------



## Biscuit (5 Aug 2015)

Morning all. . Is this the tea, errr travel, no err, photo thread still? I see the usual suspects are still on here. Can someone PM me the tea conversation link. . Oh and what's the photo challenge? Colours?


----------



## Biscuit (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Hi Biscuit - good to see you. I hope all is well. I'll leave advice about the current challenge to others as I haven't a clue, as usual. How's Dave?



Dave is alive and well. His cycling skills are still terrible! Coordination all over the place...I blame too many late nights and loud music while I'm out.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

Oh hello Biscuit. Snipe has been asking after Dave.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

@Biscuit 

Yes, the theme is colours. Must include a bike. Deadline is 21 August.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

As this is the most cultured part of the forum, I thought it best to mention here that both Nils Frahm and A Winged Victory For The Sullen are performing at the late night prom, on the BBC red button, and hopefully repeated for the next few days.

I'm stupidly excited.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> As this is the most cultured part of the forum, I thought it best to mention here that both Nils Frahm and A Winged Victory For The Sullen are performing at the late night prom, on the BBC red button, and hopefully repeated for the next few days.
> 
> I'm stupidly excited.


Thats the bloke that did a song called Toilet Brushes 

Are you going to post a photo by the way ?


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> As this is the most cultured part of the forum, I thought it best to mention here that both Nils Frahm and A Winged Victory For The Sullen are performing at the late night prom, on the BBC red button, and hopefully repeated for the next few days.
> 
> I'm stupidly excited.


@User14044 I take it all back, you follow the rules to perfection compared to @The Velvet Curtain 

at least you own a bike that we've seen


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats the bloke that did a song called Toilet Brushes
> 
> Are you going to post a photo by the way ?


Yes and no


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @User14044 I take it all back, you follow the rules to perfection compared to @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> at least you own a bike that we've seen


I own three bikes thank you, I just choose not to shout about it. And for the record, Potsy only became a fixie hipster after copying me.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I own three bikes thank you



prove it and show us a photo


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 99029


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Aug 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> For whatever it's worth, and I never win these kind of things anyway  (this is possibly missing the whole point of the thread....  )
> 
> But this town was rather colourful.


Hmmm, tempted to keep it local.

I know exactly where that is. Did you enjoy an ice cream from suggits and a pie from the butchers. Both award winning businesses that I bet Cleveland Wheelers frequent often after a club tide.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> Hmmm, tempted to keep it local.
> 
> I know exactly where that is. Did you enjoy an ice cream from suggits and a pie from the butchers. Both award winning businesses that I bet Cleveland Wheelers frequent often after a club tide.


Sounds great, and I found both those places, they were rammed with cyclists 

We settled for the pub just out of shot to the right. It was excellent. 10 mins after we had sat down, it was rammed with cyclists too


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 99033



that red is very colourful and it has a bike in the shot, has comp winner all over it 

Just need to sucker in @potsy now


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 99033


Got any from this century?


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

For those not interested in Nils Frahm, here is some music that you will like.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Got any from this century?


Just 'cos my bike is shinier than your bike


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That old bloke who used to follow me about is now riding your bike


He's really holding his stomach in too


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

Where's @Puddles ?

did you manage a two wheeled escape last weekend?


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Where's @Puddles ?
> 
> did you manage a two wheeled escape last weekend?


She'll be back soon.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She'll be back soon.


She's probably busy force feeding kids, then making them jump around on a bouncy castle whilst they pummel her poor husband


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

What have I missed?


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

I am soooooo over oysters.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC will tell you about his disagreement with an oyster


In all the gory details.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In all the gory details.


Will I need a sick bag ?


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Will I need a sick bag ?


You really don't want to know what happened to me at 3am on Sunday


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Will I need a sick bag ?





djb1971 said:


> Will I need a sick bag ?


Shame you didn't know about it at the time. TVC could have done with one of those sick bags.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You could enter a picture of said oyster in this competition.


It did get technicolour.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It did get technicolour.


My wife once had a similar event with an oyster


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> My wife once had a similar event with an oyster


Did you laugh at her at the time?


----------



## djb1971 (5 Aug 2015)

We weren't married at the time, I was shocked at how un-ladylike she was

But ohhh, how we I laugh about it now


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2015)

Someone just pointed out that Rocky is so old, if he got a fixie he would be an artificial hipster.


A bit unfair I thought, but it's out there now.


----------



## Biscuit (5 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh hello Biscuit. Snipe has been asking after Dave.



No bikes....pretty much still the same dull colour..but for Snipes benefit....Call me Rocky on the photo rules front.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

I thought this black and white was appropriate this morning as i think i looked liked the wicked witch of the west pedalling furiously along the streets in an attempt not to miss the 5am train.

I remembered at the last minute that i would need lights and of course they are never where they should be with 15 minutes to go.

Still i gave the milkman a chuckle and woke a few cats up.


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2015)

How are you getting home at the other end of the day Or did you pack a broom for the return journey?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> How are you getting home at the other end of the day Or did you pack a broom for the return journey?


A broom would be quicker than the slooooooooow train im on and will be on later.

I usually use the High Speed train at 140mph its cut my journey time in half but it comes into St Pancras in North London so i need the tube to get central. This slow train comes in at Charing Cross a 10 minute walk from my office.

I hear that South West trains are getting high speed trains too. I can highly recommend them.


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I hear that South West trains are getting high speed trains too. I can highly recommend them.


My parents live very close to the line and Mr Summerdays was kept awake by them working on it last time he was there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 99065


A Boris bike was riding past me at the time.

I have two witnesses prepared to quack a statement to that effect m'lord


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I hear that South West trains are getting high speed trains too. I can highly recommend them.


I don't think I have ever heard South West Trains and recommend them in the same time period before let alone on the same line.....
Should they even be allowed to be close together? Have they finally got rid of all the slam door carriages yet?


----------



## djb1971 (6 Aug 2015)

I'm away until tomorrow afternoon, play nicely children

I may bring a photo or two back. I'll be doing what bears do in the woods with the added bonus of sleeping in a plastic bag. 
Weather forecast is for hot weather, at present it's raining


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

Pack a warm sleeping bag!
Single figures again overnight here.

(wasn't for you but a friend because I am planning an early morning ride tomorrow morning)


----------



## djb1971 (6 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 99067
> 
> 
> Pack a warm sleeping bag!
> ...



ahhhh, it'll be alright. Only women feel the cold


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ahhhh, it'll be alright. Only women feel the cold


Looking forward to the report back


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> ahhhh, it'll be alright. Only some women feel the cold


FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm away until tomorrow afternoon, play nicely children
> 
> I may bring a photo or two back. I'll be doing what bears do in the woods with the added bonus of sleeping in a plastic bag.
> Weather forecast is for hot weather, at present it's raining


I know people that do what bears do in the woods and they do in plastic bags  not nice.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Looking forward to the report back





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> FTFY



Hang on, I've got a bite 

I may be changing my name tomorrow from David to Davina, if it's that cold I may not have a choice


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

It's going to continue warm and sunny where i am so lots of riding this weekend , quite where i am going to find colour i am not sure. Everywhere near me is Farrow and Ball Mizzle or Lamp Room Grey, very pretty but no good for this challenge.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's going to continue warm and sunny where i am so lots of riding this weekend , quite where i am going to find colour i am not sure. Everywhere near me is Farrow and Ball Mizzle or Lamp Room Grey, very pretty but no good for this challenge.


the sea has a nice turquoise colour


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> the sea has a nice turquoise colour


Yes but you must be bored of all my pictures of the beach by now.


----------



## djb1971 (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes but you must be bored of all my pictures of the beach by now.


try adding a bike and removing the alcohol


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> try adding a bike and removing the alcohol


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> try adding a bike and removing the alcohol




@hopless500 is the lush, she led me astray


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2015)

Had a nice commute to colourful Shoreditch this morning, so there might be a photo opportunity if it stays sunny! ( just borrowed a bit of WiFi )


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500 is the lush, she led me astray



this from the person who won't drink anything under 9%


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

A nice subtle combination of pink and green.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> this from the person who won't drink anything under 9%


 yeahbut only 1 or 2 of them not a flaggon at a time


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> yeahbut only 1 or 2 of them not a *flagon* at a time



FTFY  ...... are you a pirate


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 99076
> 
> A nice subtle combination of pink and green.


Where is the black and brown from the tow paths of Europe ? 

I notice the camera seems to have missed those bits


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)




----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Aug 2015)

If the theme was light and shade we would have a winner!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

You dont expect us to stick to the subject do you?

Where would be the fun in that ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You dont expect us to stick to the subject do you?
> 
> Where would be the fun in that ?
> 
> View attachment 99097



It's a pigeon!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's a pigeon!


I thought of you when i saw this in Horseguards Parade





Look closely


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where is the black and brown from the tow paths of Europe ?
> 
> I notice the camera seems to have missed those bits


You mean all the muddy bits?? Cleaned it as soon as I was home


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

As we have had no feet today i thought i would add mine


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you get any funny looks from passers-by as you were taking that, Hils?
> 
> It's just a good job you don't wear a uniform.


In central London i fit right in, im just missing the selfie stick.

I couldn't put you through that again

I haven't worn a uniform since 1992


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2015)

Nils Frahm on the red button now. Lush, fill yer boots.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....ah, that's where I left my bike



What in the 1980's


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2015)

Hops & Hills guess where I am?


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Hops & Hills guess where I am?
> View attachment 99125


In trouble with the wife?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Hops & Hills guess where I am?
> View attachment 99125


The Dovetail in Clerkenwell by chance ?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

For the foot competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> For the foot competition
> View attachment 99130


In the pub again i see


----------



## Puddles (6 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Where's @Puddles ?
> 
> did you manage a two wheeled escape last weekend?




Nope I had to abandon plans and fly out to Dun Laogohaire for my brother instead, just flew back in today.

http://rip.ie/showdn.php?dn=262745


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> For the foot competition
> View attachment 99130


You only appear to have half the amount of toes I imagined


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2015)

Puddles said:


> Nope I had to abandon plans and fly out to Dun Laogohaire for my brother instead, just flew back in today.
> 
> http://rip.ie/showdn.php?dn=262745


Sorry to hear this puddles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought of you when i saw this in Horseguards Parade
> 
> View attachment 99099
> 
> Look closely


someone must have noticed that! how could you fail to?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

Puddles said:


> Nope I had to abandon plans and fly out to Dun Laogohaire for my brother instead, just flew back in today.
> 
> http://rip.ie/showdn.php?dn=262745


Cuddles (as in hugs) your way - I know how you are feeling. 

My Grandfather is not expected to survive the night.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Hops & Hills guess where I am?
> View attachment 99125


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> In the pub again i see


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> - take care, SNSSO. It must be a really difficult time for you.


It is times like this I hate being the eldest.


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I usually use the High Speed train at 140mph its cut my journey time in half but it comes into St Pancras in North London so i need the tube to get central. This slow train comes in at Charing Cross a 10 minute walk from my office.



It wouldn't take you long to walk from St Pancras to anywhere in the City, it's hardly North London.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Aug 2015)

for @Puddles and for @SatNavSaysStraightOn. Difficult times.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cuddles (as in hugs) your way - I know how you are feeling.
> 
> My Grandfather is not expected to survive the night.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You only appear to have half the amount of toes I imagined


I should have 6??


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2015)

for both @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Puddles


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> It wouldn't take you long to walk from St Pancras to anywhere in the City, it's hardly North London.


I dont work in the city.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

to both @SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Puddles , difficult times and my thought are with you x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

Something I took today for the comp. Bright and Colourful  It is not often you loose a multicoloured hi-viz flag! 












I wasn't sure if it was part or all of the bike that had to be in the photo.

And thank you everyone for your support. Tomorrow will be difficult I expect. My brother and sister are coming over to me, the other brother is leaving his head down in his work. It's what he does. The other 2 come my way for help.


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is times like this I hate being the eldest.



You have my sympathy, but being the only is worse!


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I dont work in the city.



Charing Cross isn't much different.

Or is the key word 'work'?


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2015)

Hugs for @SatNavSaysStraightOn 


Glad you're home @Puddles


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Charing Cross isn't much different.


Charing cross is not the city. Its just over 3 miles from St Pancras to my office and yes i could walk it easily if i had the time but i needed to be in at a certain time and before you say it Boris bikes were like Rocking horse poo today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought you'd have a chauffeur
> 
> View attachment 99145


----------



## summerdays (6 Aug 2015)

Hugs to @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Puddles at difficult times.


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Charing cross is not the city. Its just over 3 miles from St Pancras to my office and yes i could walk it easily if i had the time but i needed to be in at a certain time and before you say it Boris bikes were like Rocking horse poo today.



So about 2 miles from CX. Today you would have had an excuse, and think of all the photos of bikes you'd have been able to take.


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought you'd have a chauffeur
> 
> View attachment 99145


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Puddles difficult times stay strong


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Now as the theme is black and white
> 
> View attachment 99144


I thought that was just a comment on your demeanor.


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Dovetail in Clerkenwell by chance ?



No, The Brewdog in Shoreditch, you've probably guessed I've have more than my usual one glass of Wehenstephaner. I've had the boy working with me the last couple of weeks, cost me a fortune in beer.
anyway he just taught me how to post a picture using my iphone!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> No, The Brewdog in Shoreditch, you've probably guessed I've have more than my usual one glass of Wehenstephaner. I've had the boy working with me the last couple of weeks, cost me a fortune in beer.
> anyway he just taught me how to post a picture using my iphone!


Lets hope he can steer you home ok


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (6 Aug 2015)

@Puddles, so sorry for your loss. 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn, thinking of you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

It's Friday , the weather will be fab this weekend and much cycling will be done


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

Today's foot shot


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

@Puddles , @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Planning a picnic in the park on Saturday, for Mother Biscuits 75th Birthday, which hopefully will provide ample opportunity for colours and bikes, oh and probably feet. Master and Miss Biscuit will also be attending on the dandy horses. Must remember to take my camera.

Mornings !!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> @Puddles , @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> Planning a picnic in the park on Saturday, for Mother Biscuits 75th Birthday, which hopefully will provide ample opportunity for colours and bikes, oh and probably feet. Master and Miss Biscuit will also be attending on the dandy horses. Must remember to take my camera.
> 
> Mornings !!


I have just checked my alerts and flicking through saw a list of likes from you and then the poster Dave123. I had to do a double take as i though you had signed the lovely Dave up to the forum 

Good job it's Friday, i'd be dangerous if i could think straight today


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just checked my alerts and flicking through saw a list of likes from you and then the poster Dave123. I had to do a double take as i though you had signed the lovely Dave up to the forum
> 
> Good job it's Friday, i'd be dangerous if i could think straight today



He's got to work on his cycling still....and driving the touch screen on the tablet is proving tricky. A wet nose just opens loads of apps at the same time, and we end up searching wikipedia for entries on the word 'grhhydggggg'


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Puddles said:


> Nope I had to abandon plans and fly out to Dun Laogohaire for my brother instead, just flew back in today.
> 
> http://rip.ie/showdn.php?dn=262745






SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cuddles (as in hugs) your way - I know how you are feeling.
> 
> My Grandfather is not expected to survive the night.



sorry to hear the news, have a big hug from me


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

btw, I'm back


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You only appear to have half the amount of toes I imagined



only half the amount but they are joined together with webbing


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

up at 3.00am this morning to pedal back home, I was asleep at 8.00pm though yesterday 
so how about a bit of yellow


The trail ends here, then the fun begins




lots of bog trotting and hike a bike 




the view from the bivvy


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2015)

Matching bike and bags


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Matching bike and bags


and shoes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> up at 3.00am this morning to pedal back home, I was asleep at 8.00pm though yesterday
> so how about a bit of yellow
> 
> 
> ...


did you not get the glorious sunshine we had here this morning? Due to have the same again tomorrow. I managed to get an hour in with the lady I am coaching. Her big ride is next weekend (not this one...). She has already raised over £305 just from tips and not by pestering people for sponsorship and hasn't even done the ride yet! Ironically she has raised more money than the other 15 riders put together!


(Space to separate from above)

I am hoping to be able to get out again tomorrow morning. I need the time to keep my head clear and allow myself to be me rather than the eldest of my generation sorting out the rest of the family during this time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> up at 3.00am this morning to pedal back home, I was asleep at 8.00pm though yesterday
> so how about a bit of yellow
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your Arkose @djb1971 ?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> did you not get the glorious sunshine we had here this morning?
> .


that was yesterday morning, it was dull but went really hot and sunny later on



Hill Wimp said:


> Is that your Arkose @djb1971 ?


certainly is


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that was yesterday morning, it was dull but went really hot and sunny later on
> 
> 
> certainly is


Smart. It's on my list for the next bike on the CTW scheme and Evans, who we are linked to sell them.

It's a bit loud for me but it does look good and the reviews elsewhere are good.


Just spotted that they do it in a nice cool blue


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Smart. It's on my list for the next bike on the CTW scheme and Evans, who we are linked to sell them.
> 
> It's a bit loud for me but it does look good and the reviews elsewhere are good.


brilliant bike for the money, the womens arkose have different colour schemes too. They'll be bringing some 2016 versions out soon, along with a few different models


----------



## mybike (7 Aug 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> only half the amount but they are joined together with webbing


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


you've missed me

I did actually think they were @Hill Wimp toes, didnt realise it was your pic


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you've missed me
> 
> I did actually think they were @Hill Wimp toes, didnt realise it was your pic


No pay attention, my toes are painted. There's been enough photos of them recently.


Shabby


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> brilliant bike for the money, the womens arkose have different colour schemes too. They'll be bringing some 2016 versions out soon, along with a few different models


I did see this muted grey one which is just over budget.

By Jan 2016 when i can get the next one they should be back in budget. Good to hear another favourable report.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did see this muted grey one which is just over budget.
> 
> By Jan 2016 when i can get the next one they should be back in budget. Good to hear another favourable report.


the gents blue4 and grey splatter5 are nice.

I may buy another next year and run 2 of them, just waiting to see what comes out


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

Also just spotted that the London League Cyclocross Round 6 is on at Fowlmead cyclopark a few hundred yards up the road from me in October. I may wander along as i have never seen one live.


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that your Arkose @djb1971 ?



I was also wondering that too. Much niceness !! Hills beat me to it after I got caught up in @djb1971 s flickr page. Got to get myself one of those doggyhuts :-) Great photos djb.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Also just spotted that the London League Cyclocross Round 6 is on at Fowlmead cyclopark a few hundred yards up the road from me in October. I may wander along as i have never seen one live.


you could enter and get your dainty red toes all mucky


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I was also wondering that too. Much niceness !! Hills beat me to it after I got caught up in @djb1971 s flickr page. Got to get myself one of those doggyhuts :-) Great photos djb.


I can just ses Dave in one of those ..... not


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you could enter and get your dainty red toes all mucky


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2015)

My cheesecake.....


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Today's foot shot
> 
> View attachment 99206



Here's another, size 12 though!


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Aug 2015)

Just taking the jag out for a quick spin.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just taking the jag out for a quick spin.
> View attachment 99240


Totally impractical.

Where does the bike rack go?


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Totally impractical.
> 
> Where does the bike rack go?


goes well with your toenails


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Aug 2015)

A different shade of red.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW the last two 'feet' pics are shoes not feet.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mybike (7 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just taking the jag out for a quick spin.
> View attachment 99240



Looks like it's got bike wheels, almost.


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Looks like it's got bike wheels, almost.



Yeah, no bike rack and pram wheels, plus it's the colour of red nailpolish. I'd rather have the green pinnacle arkose and the bivvy bag. .


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Yeah, no bike rack and pram wheels, plus it's the colour of red nailpolish. I'd rather have the green pinnacle arkose and the bivvy bag. .


I'm going to ask him to swap 

If I get the deal done, you and @Hill Wimp can have a new arkose when I've sold it


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'm going to ask him to swap
> 
> If I get the deal done, you and @Hill Wimp can have a new arkose when I've sold it




Can you throw in the pooch buggy for Dave ?


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you throw in the pooch buggy for Dave ?



Oooh I like it Hills......hard bargaining. :-)


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Oooh I like it Hills......hard bargaining. :-)


that was fairly easy, I was expecting racks, panniers, the works


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that was fairly easy, I was expecting racks, panniers, the works




Read my avatar, easily pleased 

Plus i have given up this week, the world has gone mad.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

Why are you lot talking about bikes? It worries me.


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that was fairly easy, I was expecting racks, panniers, the works



I have racks and panniers. Pfft! A doggyhut though...now we're talking. .


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

I'll see how much the Jag fetches on ebay


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'll see how much the Jag fetches on ebay



Depends on whether you advertise it as a Jag, or a lipstick on pramwheels. Over to you then.... * waits for new bike and doggyhut in post *


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

I got new Ortliebs this year so you can keep your muddy ones and dont forget to clean it properly


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I got new Ortliebs this year so you can keep your muddy ones and dont forget to clean it properly


you can have a new bike and bags if I get the Jag sold


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

Homeward bound to the beach


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Homeward bound to the beach
> 
> View attachment 99270



from a can

you are one classsyyyyy lady 


just need hops to post a can of beer now


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> from a can
> 
> you are one classsyyyyy lady
> 
> ...


So a bottle of Beefeater and a bottle of tonic would be classier ?

This is Marks and Spencers !


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So a bottle of Beefeater and a bottle of tonic would be classier ?
> 
> This is Marks and Spencers !


you gave me the impression of being a lady who would prefer the use of a glass

a bit of hops has worn off onto you during your European bevy


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you gave me the impression of being a lady who would prefer the use of a glass
> 
> a bit of hops has worn off onto you during your European bevy


It's called flexibility.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you gave me the impression of being a lady who would prefer the use of a glass



You're kidding, she would drink out of the cat bowl given half a chance.


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's called flexibility.


flexible too

@potsy doesn't know what he's missing


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're kidding, she would drink out of the cat bowl given half a chance.


you'd better duck

NOW


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Homeward bound to the beach
> 
> View attachment 99270


Only one step away from a can of Special Brew and a night in the gutter


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Only one step away from a can of Special Brew and a night in the gutter


I wondered what you had planned for your first date.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> from a can
> 
> you are one classsyyyyy lady
> 
> ...


I have a glass


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you gave me the impression of being a lady who would prefer the use of a glass
> 
> a bit of hops has worn off onto you during your European bevy


'Scuse me??


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have a glass
> View attachment 99277




I obviously got you two mixed up, the one we thought a beer monster is actually the classy bird


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I obviously got you two mixed up, the one we thought a beer monster is actually the classy bird


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I obviously got you two mixed up, the one we thought a beer monster is actually the classy bird




He just called Hoppy a classy bird


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>


that just means @Hill Wimp is easily pleased


phew, did I escape that one


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have a glass
> View attachment 99277


Oh in the Hart again !@

Have you been home


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh in the Hart again !@
> 
> Have you been home


phew looks like hops is getting it, not me


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He just called Hoppy a classy bird


Come here TVC.......


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh in the Hart again !@
> 
> Have you been home


Hard earned beer today. We've been in the garden since 8.30 removing that huge pine tree outside the back door. The bonfire is still going but we dashed out for supplies and a quick pint. Got to head back and keep burning.  but another quickie first


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Hard earned beer today. We've been in the garden since 8.30 removing that huge pine tree outside the back door. The bonfire is still going but we dashed out for supplies and a quick pint. Got to head back and keep burning.  but another quickie first


Well done, and well deserved


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done, and well deserved


Looks odd with it down.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Only one step away from a can of Special Brew and a night in the gutter


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Only one step away from a can of Special Brew and a night in the gutter


It would take more than 1 can


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It would take more than 1 can


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2015)

The boy dragged me in the Brewdog again on the way home, but coming out I saw this from the Truman brewery in colourful Shoreditch. First Green, then red and then yellow........













Shame there were no bikes nearby!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> The boy dragged me in the Brewdog again on the way home, but coming out I saw this from the Truman brewery in colourful Shoreditch. First Green, then red and then yellow........
> View attachment 99288
> 
> View attachment 99290
> ...


Ahem, but you were on a bike weren't you GM


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> The boy dragged me in the Brewdog again on the way home, but coming out I saw this from the Truman brewery in colourful Shoreditch. First Green, then red and then yellow........
> View attachment 99288
> 
> View attachment 99290
> ...



Is the pope on the brewery tour? * waits for the white smoke *


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Is the pope on the brewery tour? * waits for the white smoke *



Ha ha, Hi Biscuit how are you, long time no hear?


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Ha ha, Hi Biscuit how are you, long time no hear?



All well and good GM. Been spending too much time on the dark side....FB. Originally just popped in to see how @hopless500 and @Hill Wimp had got on with their tour as it's my turn in Sept. But it's so nice here I've stayed on. I'd like to think that one day I'll post something suitable for cycling-photo-challenge. 
I see it's turned into the tea thread with slightly more photos, and TBH I'm really enjoying catching up with you all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> All well and good GM. Been spending too much time on the dark side....FB. Originally just popped in to see how @hopless500 and @Hill Wimp had got on with their tour as it's my turn in Sept. But it's so nice here I've stayed on. I'd like to think that one day I'll post something suitable for cycling-photo-challenge.
> I see it's turned into the tea thread with slightly more photos, and TBH I'm really enjoying catching up with you all.


Shhush the mods will close us down. 
Just got my kit ready for a 6am start on the bike for a couple of hours. Camera phone charged and ready for Colour. 
It will be the first opportunity to find somethind decent to photograph as im back at work. You need to give up that sea swimming and get out on the bike.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Aug 2015)

Still off the bike with a sore knee but I am off to the land of my father's in the morning to watch the rugby. Plenty of colour but I am not sure there will be many bikes. Plenty to drink though


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Shhush the mods will close us down.



Most of the mods are as daft as us lot, they're adding the photos when we're waffling on


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Still off the bike with a sore knee but I am off to the land of my father's in the morning to watch the rugby. Plenty of colour but I am not sure there will be many bikes. Plenty to drink though


Not good Al didn't realise you were off the bike. Was that a result of the dustcart incident ? Did you get through to the council ?

sorry force of habit. Keep your camera to hand pictures of nice fit young men in red shirts always go down well and bonus points if you spot a bike,a wheel ,a pedal or a pint or should that be bidon ?


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> *Most of the mods are as daft as us* lot, they're adding the photos when we're waffling on


Err.... I will have you know .... That would be impossible! I'm very sane!


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err.... I will have you know .... That would be impossible! I'm very sane!


I did say most


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

Anyone fancy a kebab?


----------



## mybike (7 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I did say most



But we all know who you were thinking of.


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Anyone fancy a kebab?



Extra chilli sauce, all the trimmings please. Stick it on a moped..should be here by 5am. Hmmmmm !


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Extra chilli sauce, all the trimmings please. Stick it on a moped..should be here by 5am. Hmmmmm !


Medium or large?


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Err Large...feelin hungry. * wanders off to kitchen *


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Err Large...feelin hungry. * wanders off to kitchen *


Best kebab I had was in Derby, an Indian/Turkish mash up. A nan bread with all the usual lamb and salad kebab fixin's dressed with Indian chilli chutney and mint riata. 

Now that's what I call fusion food.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Aug 2015)

I will have pitta bread and hummus please


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ahem, but you were on a bike weren't you GM



Not today unfortunately. It was to much for the boy yesterday biking because of the tube strike.
( got delayed in replying sooner, neighbours popped in unexpected )


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Best kebab I had was in Derby, an Indian/Turkish mash up. A nan bread with all the usual lamb and salad kebab fixin's dressed with Indian chilli chutney and mint riata.
> 
> Now that's what I call fusion food.



Calm down...it's more of a sliced cat and onions in suffolk. Anyhow...back from the kitchen....happiness restored, and heading off to bed now.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not good Al didn't realise you were off the bike. Was that a result of the dustcart incident ? Did you get through to the council ?
> 
> sorry force of habit. Keep your camera to hand pictures of nice fit young men in red shirts always go down well and bonus points if you spot a bike,a wheel ,a pedal or a pint or should that be bidon ?



The council have yet to call me back. I am going to email them this morning to complain again. The knee is feeling a lot better this morning so I may give the bike a spin tomorrow depending on the state of my hangover. I will be sure to snap any hot gents for you Dawn.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

I forgot to post a foot shot yesterday when I took my mum out for lunch in the jag. And @djb1971 it's yours for the right price still.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Warm almond croissant and coffee before I get the train. Lovely day in Somerset.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Warm almond croissant and coffee before I get the train. Lovely day in Somerset.
> View attachment 99338



Now that's what I call coffee - none of this namby pamby stuff with milk in.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And @djb1971 it's yours for the right price still.


the bike and bags are here waiting.

you can drop the Jag off and either ride the bike home or catch a train. Can't give you a lift, don't want to scratch the interior with that mucky old bike


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Why do they put a pub next to the place we are meeting. It would be rude not to.....


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Now that's what I call coffee - none of this namby pamby stuff with milk in.


Coffee should only ever be drunk black


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Why do they put a pub next to the place we are meeting. It would be rude not to.....
> View attachment 99341


Blimey its even too early for me


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Two Welsh, and two Irish are on the train


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 99345
> 
> 
> Two Welsh, and two Irish are on the train


 and you lot thought Hop and i were bad

Enjoy looks like it could get messy. I will look forward to the details of your ride tomorrow


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

And now Welsh ale. They don't do cider in Cardiff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

Well it looks like i had better keep the mods happy and do the decent thing











Gorgeous day out there but not a vast amount of colour. Oh and of course....


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

Beach and country both within a couple of miles, bliss


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well it looks like i had better keep the mods happy and do the decent thing




plus they are nice photos!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> plus they are nice photos!


they look like 'winning' shots


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> they look like 'winning' shots


Hush man 

Where's your late night in the woods photos then ?


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hush man
> 
> Where's your late night in the woods photos then ?


They're over on UKdogging.com


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hush man
> 
> Where's your late night in the woods photos then ?


credit where it's due, they are winning shots

it's just unfortunate that you win the grand CC prize


my shots are delayed, I'm having a day off after lugging my fat ass over 200 miles. 199 of those uphill


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> credit where it's due, they are winning shots
> 
> it's just unfortunate that you win the grand CC prize
> 
> ...


Yes but only 10 of those were on the bike.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2015)

I had mixed fruit with skyr and juice for breakfast, and we've just been to the pub for lunch where I had a salad and a soft drink. Feeling healthy and virtuous at the moment.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2015)

Just had a bacon cob. Now contemplating beer. Did someone mention healthy and virtuous??


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2015)

No feet allowed.


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2015)

Did someone say feet? 








Last day of our holiday and the first proper really hot sunny day without wind. Going for a swim soon.


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2015)

Uh oh, hills has competition for a certain competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, hills has competition for a certain competition


Some one is feeling better today too


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Did someone say feet?
> 
> View attachment 99392
> 
> ...




Lovely swim in the sea, I managed 40 mins before I got too cold. I've become a bit of a sea wimp, having always swum in the sea on holiday without a wetsuit and now I think it's not worth getting one for 2 weeks a year. If I'd bought one 2 years ago I'd have had plenty of use from it by now!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Lovely swim in the sea, I managed 40 mins before I got too cold. I've become a bit of a sea wimp, having always swum in the sea on holiday without a wetsuit and now I think it's not worth getting one for 2 weeks a year. If I'd bought one 2 years ago I'd have had plenty of use from it by now!


The mad hatters in my town would just say you are not swimming fast enough. They are out daily here, i have never understood them and i was born here.

Now sailing,windsurfing, shrimping and walking along the shoreline i can certainly understand.


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Lovely swim in the sea, I managed 40 mins before I got too cold. I've become a bit of a sea wimp, having always swum in the sea on holiday without a wetsuit and now I think it's not worth getting one for 2 weeks a year. If I'd bought one 2 years ago I'd have had plenty of use from it by now!


I'm contemplating getting one as I don't make it into the sea normally any further than my knees! And we like visiting beaches on holiday.


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The mad hatters in my town would just say you are not swimming fast enough. They are out daily here, i have never understood them and i was born here.
> 
> Now sailing,windsurfing, shrimping and walking along the shoreline i can certainly understand.



I swam reasonably fast, waves bobbing permitting. If I lived by the sea I would go in as much as possible.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

They are for @Hill Wimp. As requested and am I now off parole?


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Still off the bike with a sore knee but I am off to the land of my father's in the morning to watch the rugby. Plenty of colour but I am not sure there will be many bikes. Plenty to drink though


@BigAl68 im holding you responsible if my daughter can't catch the train home from Cardiff!! Apparently there are loads of yobs who've finished watching a ball being kicked around and now they are all queuing to get into the train station!


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> @BigAl68 im holding you responsible if my daughter can't catch the train home from Cardiff!! Apparently there are loads of yobs who've finished watching a ball being kicked around and now they are all queuing to get into the train station!



Call her and tell her to walk straight down the middle aisle and ignore the rugby and you walk into the station. We were good and queued for 30 minutes and on the hst to Bristol.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2015)

She has decided to cheat and walk to another station in the hope that it will get her into the station, I hope her plan works!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 99414
> 
> 
> They are for @Hill Wimp. As requested and am I now off parole?


Can i consider my decision ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 99415




Hush man it's the weekend i don't want to see that until Monday.

Sheesh, parole revoked !


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 99414
> 
> 
> They are for @Hill Wimp. As requested and am I now off parole?



Don't get her all excited and start the hot flushes off


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Any better? I am on a comfortable train with a seat do I have to ask in future? Or is this a police state @hillrep


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Don't get her all excited and start the hot flushes off





djb1971 said:


> Don't get her all excited and start the hot flushes off






Please, do go on @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

I daren't


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Any better? I am on a comfortable train with a seat do I have to ask in future? Or is this a police state @hillrep
> View attachment 99417


I am actually surprised your photos are in focus given the time you started the warm up, well done though.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am actually surprised your photos are in focus given the time you started the warm up, well done though.


he's had the experience from his previous shots


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2015)

So, any early betting on who might win* this competition this time?

*assuming there has actually been a qualifying picture posted.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 99421



A lawn in the lounge? You are too posh


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> A lawn in the lounge? You are too posh


Yep, the butler hates cleaning it


----------



## Biscuit (8 Aug 2015)

Here we go.... Master Biscuit wasn't playing along. Miss Biscuit struck a pose if I agreed to install Sims 4 on her PC later. Either way there's some colour in here. :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Here we go.... Master Biscuit wasn't playing along. Miss Biscuit struck a pose if I agreed to install Sims 4 on her PC later. Either way there's some colour in here. :-)
> 
> View attachment 99423


Bless, Miss B is certainly getting into her cycling now. Smart orange bike too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

Just read the weather report. It's going to be hotter tomorrow so looks like another early start to hit the lanes for me


----------



## summerdays (8 Aug 2015)

She's nearly home the nip to the next station worked to get into the station! I've got colour for tea..... Spoufflé .... Except I've just remembered I forgot to whisk the egg white.... Ah well I won't tell them!


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

Home, bit drunk, forgot how crapola the train back is, knee aches so it's shower and early night and see if my knee will pedal tomorrow....


----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 99414
> 
> 
> They are for @Hill Wimp. As requested and am I now off parole?


There's something rather disturbing about that


----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2015)

Loadsa feet


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> There's something rather disturbing about that



I don't normally find myself taking photos of rugby players arses but dawn asked for some pics... What am I supposed to do.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2015)

Just had an odd conversation.
I thought Mr Hop said,"I'm going to cycle butt naked tomorrow". He's just looked at me doing a  and asked what I thought he'd said. Apparently he is thinking of cycling to Blakeney tomorrow


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I don't normally find myself taking photos of rugby players arses but dawn asked for some pics... What am I supposed to do.


I'm impressed and it made me smile, a job well done


----------



## hopless500 (9 Aug 2015)

I've been fed two Yaeger bombs. I may be quite awake


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

I know you lot are bored witless of my beach and my addiction to all my rides involving it but its pure perfection this morning as i sit here drinking my coffee.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Todays ride just a'int going to be fast at this rate.

Could not resit calling in to the cafe at the end of the pier. Its really popular due to the views and it's good but it's empty at the moment.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 99421



Far too tidy.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Far too tidy.


I had just sat down after tidying up the cats toys.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

Colourful enough?


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Loadsa feet
> View attachment 99435



Is it my imagination, but is there a bit of levitation there!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Is it my imagination, but is there a bit of levitation there!


As usual Hop is on a bar stool in The White Hart


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)




----------



## GM (9 Aug 2015)

Back to colourful Shoreditch yesterday afternoon with the 2 offsprings, and then onto the Streetfeast in Dalston www.*streetfeast*london.com/where/*dalston*-yard ...very enjoyable.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Back to colourful Shoreditch yesterday afternoon with the 2 offsprings, and then onto the Streetfeast in Dalston www.*streetfeast*london.com/where/*dalston*-yard ...very enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 99462


oops


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> As usual Hop is on a bar stool in The White Hart



Ha ha, of course, I should have guessed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> oops


Double oops @thegreenman .

Shall we get the award ceremony over now?

Best start thinking of a subject GM


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Double oops @thegreenman .
> 
> Shall we get the award ceremony over now?
> 
> Best start thinking of a subject GM



Forgot to tell you all, I maybe going on a world cruise in the next couple of weeks !


----------



## hopless500 (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know you lot are bored witless of my beach and my addiction to all my rides involving it but its pure perfection this morning as i sit here drinking my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 99452
> View attachment 99453
> View attachment 99454


Beautiful.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Forgot to tell you all, I maybe going on a world cruise in the next couple of weeks !


That's OK, cruise ships have WiFi.

That was a good picture though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Forgot to tell you all, I maybe going on a world cruise in the next couple of weeks !


Perfect. The ships wi-fi will be good so you can sit on your sun lounger and judge.

Nice try, next


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know you lot are bored witless of my beach and my addiction to all my rides involving it but its pure perfection this morning as i sit here drinking my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 99452
> View attachment 99453
> View attachment 99454



I never tire of beach photos


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Perfect. The ships wi-fi will be good so you can sit on your sun lounger and judge.
> 
> Nice try, next



Sorry, I meant submarine world cruise!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Yay just ridden up a small incline quickly,smoothly and quietly and then stopped at the top to take a photo.

Two minutes later Thanet Cycling club cycle past, some huffing and puffing rather noisily. 

So just out of curiosity i checked my mapmyride to find i had just cycled 8 miles at an average of 15mph.

That southern Belgian hill training obviously worked


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Sorry, I meant submarine world cruise!



is there anything in the rules that says you must look at them while they are posted? On your return would be fine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Gold & Green


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The Thames is looking good this morning
> 
> View attachment 99471
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to show a picture of you paddling Rocky


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The fishermen are out as well
> 
> View attachment 99475


That does look lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Just updated my watsapp photo to this







Just in time for a friend to message me green with envy


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

I know this is not strictly the place, sorry mods, but i cannot be asked to trawl. 

My bike makes a funny noise when i set off putting pressure on my right pedal. The noise is in the region, i guess of the crank. However it does not make this noise when i put pressure on it going up hill.

I haven't tried putting pressure on the left side to see if it does the same.

Any quick ideas ?


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know this is not strictly the place, sorry mods, but i cannot be asked to trawl.
> 
> My bike makes a funny noise when i set off putting pressure on my right pedal. The noise is in the region, i guess of the crank. However it does not make this noise when i put pressure on it going up hill.
> 
> ...


Sure it's the bike, not you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Sure it's the bike, not you?


No i take cod liver oil for that


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know this is not strictly the place, sorry mods, but i cannot be asked to trawl.
> 
> My bike makes a funny noise when i set off putting pressure on my right pedal. The noise is in the region, i guess of the crank. However it does not make this noise when i put pressure on it going up hill.
> 
> ...


Creaky shoes? (Serious suggestion as mine are doing this at the moment - took a while to work out how come I'd got an identical creak on both bikes). Otherwise; do the pedal bearings need regreasing/adjusting? Is the bottom bracket done up tight? Is the seat post done up correctly?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Creaky shoes? (Serious suggestion as mine are doing this at the moment - took a while to work out how come I'd got an identical creak on both bikes). Otherwise; do the pedal bearings need regreasing/adjusting? Is the bottom bracket done up tight? Is the seat post done up correctly?


Shouldn't be the seat post as Mr Hop kindly used his manly strength, which i lack and tightened it up for me the other week.
I will look at the bottom bracket.

It's not my shoes or cleats.

Would the bearings need regreasing on a bike i have only had since January? TBF it is the bike i toured on.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

Have you got a stone stuck in your cleat. It's a beginners error, and something that has never happened to me


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know you lot are bored witless of my beach and my addiction to all my rides involving it but its pure perfection this morning as i sit here drinking my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 99452
> View attachment 99453
> View attachment 99454


We need a long weekend in Deal.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Shouldn't be the seat post as Mr Hop kindly used his manly strength, which i lack and tightened it up for me the other week.
> I will look at the bottom bracket.
> 
> It's not my shoes or cleats.
> ...


It's possible. How many miles have you done since January? Pedals aren't always as well set up from the factory as they could be. The (decent quality) ones on the rickshaw siezed after only a couple of hundred miles as they were over-tight from new so I'm a bit fussy about checking the adjustment now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We need a long weekend in Deal.


I'll let you know when i'm away


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's possible. How many miles have you done since January? Pedals aren't always as well set up from the factory as they could be. The (decent quality) ones on the rickshaw siezed after only a couple of hundred miles as they were over-tight from new so I'm a bit fussy about checking the adjustment now.



Thanks Phil, i'm just looking at You Tube for bottom bracket noises etc. The bikes done 1000 miles roughly and the pedals were put on by the LBS as i changed them from the ones supplied. I think a trip to the LBS may be on the books next weekend. In a way i hope it rains then i won't miss out on another glorious ride.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2015)

My SPD shoes creak alarmingly. Every autumn/early winter when I have to start wearing them again, at least one bright spark makes a comment about the bottom bracket. He (only ever been a he thus far) never believes me when I reply that it's my shoes. There's usually teeth-sucking and sometimes a lecture about all the bad things that will happen if I don't get it looked at.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'll let you know when i'm away


Charming!


We've never been to Kent, obviously it won't be as pretty as @Mattonsea 's place, but still worth a visit.


----------



## Mandragora (9 Aug 2015)

Here's my effort for this month.

(As you may be able to tell, my husband retired last year, and he's spent a lot of time in the garden - anyone would think he doesn't want to be in the house, for some reason )







The garden yesterday - patio.







and veg garden, for those who prefer a more productive use of space.....







and the 'front' garden.

After all this photojournalism, I was delighted to get out for a bike ride, while the live-in gardener got on with tending it all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Mandragora said:


> Here's my effort for this month.
> 
> (As you may be able to tell, my husband retired last year, and he's spent a lot of time in the garden - anyone would think he doesn't want to be in the house, for some reason )
> 
> ...


Beautiful garden, well done to the live in gardner


----------



## Mandragora (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful garden, well done to the live in gardner



Thanks - he really has worked hard!! I did get a bit of a telling off about the second photo, though I promised faithfully I hadn't actually rested my bike on his immaculately espaliered apple tree


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Charming!
> 
> 
> We've never been to Kent, obviously it won't be as pretty as @Mattonsea 's place, but still worth a visit.


Not as pretty as the farm or the forest granted but it is a lovely, small, unspoilt coastal town and you would be welcome any time. You could even bring your bikes and pop over for lunch in Calais and have a ride.

I will tell the border guards


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Mandragora said:


> Thanks - he really has worked hard!! I did get a bit of a telling off about the second photo, though I promised faithfully I hadn't actually rested my bike on his immaculately espaliered apple tree


I did admire that tree. I love espallier and want to do that against one of my east facing walls. I retire in 2018 and my garden is going to recieve a massive makeover.


----------



## Mandragora (9 Aug 2015)

There's also a couple of plums trees being trained across the front of the house - they look fab, but it's early days yet. Joining the RHS was one of the best things he's done; we're close enough to Rosemoor in Devon for it to be a nice morning out, and their apple trees and veg plots are a sight to behold, really inspiring, and the staff are a great source of advice and ideas, as well as the workshops, magazines and newsletters which are part of the 'offer'. I know he'd recommend joining for a year, especially if you have an RHS main garden anywhere near you. He's loving retirement!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @Katherine had problems with the BB on her new Dawes.....so it does happen


Watched a GCN video on You Tube and tightened all i can. My drivetrain is Shimano and there is one bit that an allen key won't fit. According to the video i need a Shimano specific tool so i will let the LBS check it out.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

Have they moved the photo challenge thread into 'know how'? 

Anyway wimps, aren't beaches supposed to have some sand or summat?
Couldn't build a sandcastle there like you could in Blackpool


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yep, it's worth taking in to the LBS. don't be tempted to over tighten it, BTW.


No chance of that, i have the upper body strength of an 8yr old.

However @potsy don't be fooled it's Ninja training for me again soon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Aug 2015)

If I have missed something in the last 12 pages please let me know....

Otherwise a photo for the rapidly disappearing photo challenge - actually finding a photo that meets the current challenge is a challenge all by itself. Yesterday morning and my OH's bike in the pre 8am sunlight.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If I have missed something in the last 12 pages please let me know....



Just eleventy million pictures of Hill Wimp's right foot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just eleventy million pictures of Hill Wimp's right foot.


Ahem, i seem to be the only one before SatNav posted to be posting even photos ( NUMEROUS ) and mine have been lots of blues, greens and Golds which i do believe are* COLOURS .

Though the best one belongs to @thegreenman without a shadow of doubt*


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ahem..........did you forget about me?


Was there a bike in the photo ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Have they moved the photo challenge thread into 'know how'?
> 
> Anyway wimps, aren't beaches supposed to have some sand or summat?
> Couldn't build a sandcastle there like you could in Blackpool


Yes but you could at the other end of the beach in Sandwich Bay


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, in all of them


I will always believe what you say Rocky


----------



## glenn forger (9 Aug 2015)

Lovely sunny day, greenhouse all ready for me to do some cuttings and really crack on, oh Goddammit:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2015)

A couple of goes but without much hope of being in with a chance.





A nice bright coloured postbox. The sign underneath says that it's out of use at the moment due to a bird nesting inside.





Golden crops ready for harvest, blue sky and lush green woodland. I'm trying at least.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2015)

You asked for colour, how about the colour of these 2 steaks we are going to have for dinner


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Lovely sunny day, greenhouse all ready for me to do some cuttings and really crack on, oh Goddammit:


The local resident looks lovely.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The local resident looks lovely.


just needs to grow 2 wheels and it's in with a chance


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2015)

How about my orchid, unfortunately the picture doesn't show the full depth of colour


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> You asked for colour, how about the colour of these 2 steaks we are going to have for dinner
> 
> View attachment 99557


Unless that used to be a cyclist I'm struggling to see it's relevance to the competition


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Unless that used to be a cyclist I'm struggling to see it's relevance to the competition


Since when has relevence been a reason for disqualification?


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Since when has relevence been a reason for disqualification?


Since I became a mod


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

You have at least got to show some effort TVC.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have at least got to show some effort TVC.


Ssys Miss right foot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ssys Miss right foot.


I do flash the left periodically


----------



## djb1971 (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do flash the left periodically


and contribute to the competition


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do flash the left periodically


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 99421



Just because you brought the outside in with the grass!



thegreenman said:


> Back to colourful Shoreditch yesterday afternoon with the 2 offsprings, and then onto the Streetfeast in Dalston www.*streetfeast*london.com/where/*dalston*-yard ...very enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 99462



because you made me laugh with the camera shy boy, just like mine!


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Back to colourful Shoreditch yesterday afternoon with the 2 offsprings, and then onto the Streetfeast in Dalston www.*streetfeast*london.com/where/*dalston*-yard ...very enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 99462





Mandragora said:


> Here's my effort for this month.
> 
> (As you may be able to tell, my husband retired last year, and he's spent a lot of time in the garden - anyone would think he doesn't want to be in the house, for some reason )
> 
> ...





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If I have missed something in the last 12 pages please let me know....
> 
> Otherwise a photo for the rapidly disappearing photo challenge - actually finding a photo that meets the current challenge is a challenge all by itself. Yesterday morning and my OH's bike in the pre 8am sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 99534


These are also on my shortlist because they are pretty pictures


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> Just because you brought the outside in with the grass!





No i have to disqualify myself as there was no bike or cycling object within shot


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2015)

Are we still doing feet


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Unless that used to be a cyclist I'm struggling to see it's relevance to the competition




A hearty meal for any cyclist


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> I never tire of beach photos


----------



## summerdays (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Since I became a mod


I'm now having nightmares


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The Thames is looking good this morning
> 
> View attachment 99471
> 
> ...



It was OK on Thursday too.








User14044mountain said:


> I'm not doing selfies after TVC was rude about me last week



I find it hard to believe anyone could be rude about you. They'd have to put a lot of thought into that.



User14044mountain said:


> The fishermen are out as well
> 
> View attachment 99475



Lots of cockles.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> A hearty meal for any cyclist
> 
> View attachment 99576


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> It was OK on Thursday too.
> 
> View attachment 99583



That is a similar to beached ship on Candolim beach in Goa.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


>


For once Potsy i agree


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> For once Potsy i agree


What's wrong with steak?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Apologies i thought he meant cockles.

Steak is good


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What's wrong with steak?


It is food


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)




----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2015)

It wasn't quite on the beach, it came up to the pier to unload the bags of cockles.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> It is food


Are you still crook?


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you still a crook?


----------



## Katherine (9 Aug 2015)

Mandragora said:


> Here's my effort for this month.
> 
> (As you may be able to tell, my husband retired last year, and he's spent a lot of time in the garden - anyone would think he doesn't want to be in the house, for some reason )
> 
> ...




Looks amazing!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> It is food



Have you seen your doctor *concerned face*


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3845607, member: 9609"]i have never know anyone with two right feet before - are you any good at football?[/QUOTE]

Better than some of those who get paid a lot more than I do


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone fancy oysters?


Now I know why you are always trying to get us to eat oysters so much


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Aug 2015)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did your neighbour mind you putting your bike in their front garden?



Trust me you dont want to see my neighbours garden, it is fake block paving done in concrete


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Trust me you dont want to see my neighbours garden, it is fake block paving done in concrete



 why on earth.....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> why on earth.....



It was concreted complete with a fake circle in the middle of the front garden, then they use a rubber mold to press into it that makes it "look like" stone then they use chemicals and polish it. This has to be done a couple of times a year, the problem is it look all slippery and is in fact slippery when it gets wet.


----------



## Biscuit (10 Aug 2015)

Here's another effort. I originally got hold of this bike for a lady in the village. She's now moved up to a new one. It was really old so thought I'd do this with it instead.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> It was concreted complete with a fake circle in the middle of the front garden, then they use a rubber mold to press into it that makes it "look like" stone then they use chemicals and polish it. This has to be done a couple of times a year, the problem is it look all slippery and is in fact slippery when it gets wet.




Oh dear


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2015)

Bored, waiting for my train.


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 99679
> 
> Bored, waiting for my train.


Toetector sandals.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Toetector sandals.


Ninja nail varnish.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ninja nail varnish.




It's used to as an element of surprise. Fool the baddie into thinking i'm a dolly pushover then



fuschia toes make contact with the crown jewels.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2015)

I'm going to have to put my lghts on my bike to get home 

I dont ride in the dark unless it's to the pub


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy's eyes seen to be watering


I have her on ignore, what's she done now?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I have her on ignore, what's she done now?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

I rode a Boris bike into the office today from St Pancras, i'm used to cycling in London traffic.

However i would call it an, experience 

There are 3 gears all of which can be described as "wicked witch of the west stylie " and i kept slipping off the saddle so gave up trying to sit down and rode like a courier.

I would love to see the CCTV


----------



## summerdays (11 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Colour and cycling theme
> 
> View attachment 99731


Bike?


----------



## Biscuit (11 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Back to colourful Shoreditch yesterday afternoon with the 2 offsprings, and then onto the Streetfeast in Dalston www.*streetfeast*london.com/where/*dalston*-yard ...very enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 99462



Man...that's a riot of colour!!! Lovin it! GM


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

Saw this on Saturday in Exeter. Couldn't get the whole bike in the photo without stepping out into the road and as much as I love cycling and photography, I'm not prepared to spend a few weeks at the Royal Devon and Exeter for "art".












Purple! (colours)



__ coffeejo
__ 11 Aug 2015



Spotted in Exeter, 8 August 2015


----------



## djb1971 (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> for "art".



you make it sound very professional 

you do know it's the CC photo thread


----------



## summerdays (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Saw this on Saturday in Exeter. Couldn't get the whole bike in the photo without stepping out into the road and as much as I love cycling and photography, I'm not prepared to spend a few weeks at the Royal Devon and Exeter for "art".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were there other purple bits.... I like it when bikes have a bit of individuality to them!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Were there other purple bits.... I like it when bikes have a bit of individuality to them!


Yes. The bar ends were purple, as was the front rim. It was certainly eye-catching!


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> for "art".





djb1971 said:


> you make it sound very professional
> 
> you do know it's the CC photo thread


Did you not notice the quote marks?!


----------



## djb1971 (11 Aug 2015)

I thought you were trying to emphasise how you struggle for perfection amongst a sea of ambiguity


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I thought you were trying to emphasise how you struggle for perfection amongst a sea of ambiguity


I leave perfection to the likes of @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Biscuit (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I leave perfection to the likes of @SatNavSaysStraightOn



I bet @User14044 is itching to make a comment at this point. i can only imagine his laptop is broken. :-)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I bet @User14044 is itching to make a comment at this point. i can only imagine his laptop is broken. :-)



Maybe he is spray painting his foot multiple colours


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

He is probably painting his toenails as i know he is envious of mine


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

The lad I went to Exeter with on Saturday had painted toe nails.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

I cannot believe it's midsummer and the lack of colour around is surprising.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The lad I went to Exeter with on Saturday had painted toe nails.


See, it's all the rage, men and women alike.

Come on chaps keep up and show us your toes.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Come on chaps keep up and show us your toes.



I wouldnt want to put you off your tea


----------



## Biscuit (11 Aug 2015)

Mine could really do with a wash and a trim up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Mine could really do with a wash and a trim up.
> 
> View attachment 99737


Next time Miss Biscuit visits im sure she can beautify those er umm tootsies


----------



## Biscuit (11 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Next time Miss Biscuit visits im sure she can beautify those er umm tootsies



I was thinking more veet for men...but I've read some bad reviews.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I was thinking more veet for men...but I've read some bad reviews.


A strimmer popped into my mind


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Saw this on Saturday in Exeter. Couldn't get the whole bike in the photo without stepping out into the road and as much as I love cycling and photography, I'm not prepared to spend a few weeks at the Royal Devon and Exeter for "art".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't understand photography do you. 

When you step into the road the traffic will stop for you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> You don't understand photography do you.
> 
> When you step into the road the traffic will stop for you.


Yep i've survived all these years in London believing that and learning to be really really good at Paddington Bear stares.

Nobody has knocked me over yet, nearly off though but that is several other stories .


----------



## hopless500 (11 Aug 2015)

I'm feeling left out here's my contribution


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm feeling left out here's my contribution
> View attachment 99742


You have "interesting" toes...


----------



## djb1971 (11 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm feeling left out here's my contribution
> View attachment 99742


couldn't decide?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Bike, colour.......someone tell me I've got it right.
> 
> View attachment 99746


It sort of looks like you've sort of got it


----------



## GM (11 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> See, it's all the rage, men and women alike.
> 
> Come on chaps keep up and show us your toes.



I've got my toe nails painted.............with toe nail fungal lacquer!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Sad to see this when I got in this morning.. 






I think @Hill Wimp needs to send me one of her team to put the place into lock down


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Sad to see this when I got in this morning..
> View attachment 99803
> 
> 
> I think @Hill Wimp needs to send me one of her team to put the place into lock down


They are assuming that it is a member of staff that is doing the theft which may not necessarily be the case unless you work on a secure site. 
The site my husband now works on looks secure at first case, but I have never had to show any identification or even talk to the security guard to get onto the site, though I always say hello to them in never challenged. Only vehicles have to have passes and be swiped in and out. As a pedestrian or cyclist I can go about unchallenged and easily access the cycle parking area and frequently did (past tense due to obvious issues). Whilst I appreciate this may not be the case, it is just a thought!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

I have 30,000 of them all with varying skills.

Who would you like ?


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> They are assuming that it is a member of staff that is doing the theft which may not necessarily be the case unless you work on a secure site.
> The site my husband now works on looks secure at first case, but I have never had to show any identification or even talk to the security guard to get onto the site, though I always say hello to them in never challenged. Only vehicles have to have passes and be swiped in and out. As a pedestrian or cyclist I can go about unchallenged and easily access the cycle parking area and frequently did (past tense due to obvious issues). Whilst I appreciate this may not be the case, it is just a thought!



It is a secure indoor bike park behind two sets of pass controlled doors. I don't have dust caps but it looks as if I will need to remove my lights and cheap computer every morning from now on.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have 30,000 of them all with varying skills.
> 
> Who would you like ?



Anyone who is free or you can spare. Possibly someone small who could hide in the lockers and apprehend the evil dust cap steeling person. I would think these must have been those posh dust caps as we have a number of fixie hipsters bikes in this bike park.


----------



## summerdays (12 Aug 2015)

I've always removed my lights and computer at work despite needing a card to get into the cage, but I see others leaving them on their bikes. I've also walked into the cage as someone is coming out without showing my pass or knowing them. I just don't want to take the risk, and I guess it's just habit.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

I have always left everything on the bike for the past 4 years of working at the hospital and now find it sad that someone thinks they can take other members of staffs things. I have dropped things before and find a note on the door to changing rooms asking if you have lost something but one bad apple and all that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It is a secure indoor bike park behind two sets of pass controlled doors. I don't have dust caps but it looks as if I will need to remove my lights and cheap computer every morning from now on.


Then they are sad but probably had a grudge against the person concerned rather than anything else. I have to say I always removed anything easily removable including the pump, but never my dust caps or light mountings. That is taking it too far. Next you will have to take the pannier rack off and padlock the seat to the bike as well!  Mind you I always use two different style of locks as well.


----------



## summerdays (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have always left everything on the bike for the past 4 years of working at the hospital and now find it sad that someone thinks they can take other members of staffs things. I have dropped things before and find a note on the door to changing rooms asking if you have lost something but one bad apple and all that.


I've dropped things including my ID badge, presumably I followed someone into the building that day.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Then they are sad but probably had a grudge against the person concerned rather than anything else. I have to say I always removed anything easily removable including the pump, but never my dust caps or light mountings. That is taking it too far. Next you will have to take the pannier rack off and padlock the seat to the bike as well!  Mind you I always use two different style of locks as well.


If I have to go to the hospital or leave my bike at the train station, I do use a long cable to secure my panniers and rack pack, and use two locks to secure the wheels and frame, as they're notorious theft spots. I work on the principle that someone else's bike won't be as well secured and is therefore an easier target. Hopefully...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> If I have to go to the hospital or leave my bike at the train station, I do use a long cable to secure my panniers and rack pack, and use two locks to secure the wheels and frame, as they're notorious theft spots. I work on the principle that someone else's bike won't be as well secured and is therefore an easier target. Hopefully...


luckily I don't do train stations... as for hospitals, well the big one around here is that bad that that the staff have their own pin coded door for a bike lock and it is surrounded but not accessible from (as in glass windows and walls) by 2 sides of a corridor that everyone walks along, 2 sides by office buildings only daylight into them from there, and covered by at least 5 cameras. Finding the way in is interesting, feels like you are going to the bins... a staff member gave me the pin code for the door ages ago because the area is that bad. The other hospital (9-5, minors A&E local hospital) I routinely visit, there is no bike parking at all but the area is that good that I only take the 2 locks and could leave anything on the bike I wanted really. I change the bike to the railings alongside the entrance. Would I leave the trike there - probably not, but my road bike I don't mind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

It happens in my building too. I have lost lights and a bidon and i know of a wheel theft too and we have 24/7 security guards.

Thing is these things are easily stopped with a bit of ingenuity and effort from the local police if its a continuing problem.

Shouldn't be a fact of daily life and its a sad indictment when people nick dust caps for heavens sake.


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2015)

Bikes shouldn't have dust caps. just saying.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bikes shouldn't have dust caps. just saying.


The thief / saboteur has been identified.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bikes shouldn't have dust caps. just saying.



None of mine do or those silly washers...


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

Washers ??




coffeejo said:


> The thief / saboteur has been identified.



The "old " Fixie Hipster


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

I mean seriously ???


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad this has been cleared up
> 
> View attachment 99804



Well they made a right pigs ear of that


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2015)

Us weight weenies take off all dustcaps and washers ​


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Us weight weenies take off all dustcaps and washers ​


Well you won't need them anyway as you don't ride your bikes any more being an ex -cyclist


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well you won't need them anyway as you don't ride your bikes any more being an ex -cyclist


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I feel I must step in and defend Potsy's honour. Give me 24hrs to think of something to say.


Bless the little Manc monkey, he could almost sell his fixie as brand new it's had that much use and am missing the pictures of his xbike in Tatton park i must admit.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2015)

You'll be missing my new mtb pics too when i get it on Saturday


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You'll be missing my new mtb pics too when i get it on Saturday


Do i need to get a full page put in the Manchester Evening News the fact you are going to start riding again


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do i need to get a full page put in the Manchester Evening News the fact you are going to start riding again



He said he was getting a new bike, he didn't say anything about riding it


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> He said he was getting a new bike, he didn't say anything about riding it


Yeah but i am the eternal optimist Phil and always think the best of Potsy


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but i am the eternal optimist Phil and always think the best of Potsy



Anyone would think you would have learnt by now


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2015)

New bike might be ridden home, and it's quite colourful so could even win this competition


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a good reason for not buying it.



Along with the fact that there aren't many mountains in Manchester


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

I think I am pregnant. No I just have an infected finger and now waiting to see if they get the knife to it. There are the odd upside to working for the firm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think I am pregnant. No I just have an infected finger and now waiting to see if they get the knife to it. There are the odd upside to working for the firm.
> View attachment 99827


Arhh so what you are saying @BigAl68 is that you are queue jumping


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

I have an ortho coming down now to decide what they are planning on doing. If it was my left hand I would have had cut and squeezed the infection and foreign object out my self. As for jumping the queue @Hill Wimp no I just get to go back to my office and get called to x ray then ultrasound and now back to minor injuries.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have an ortho coming down now to decide what they are planning on doing. If it was my left hand I would have had cut and squeezed the infection and foreign object out my self. As for jumping the queue @Hill Wimp no I just get to go back to my office and get called to x ray then ultrasound and now back to minor injuries.


Well we at least need a photo, after all this is the photo challenge and with a bit of iodine it, it could look quite colourful


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This is what Gravel did to his finger with a carving knife.......he's on summer vacation at the moment and could come down and assist, if it would help.
> 
> View attachment 99834






Just say  @BigAl68 if you value the rest of your body parts


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2015)

Hope all is well, @BigAl68 .


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I think I am pregnant. No I just have an infected finger and now waiting to see if they get the knife to it. There are the odd upside to working for the firm.
> View attachment 99827



All those gizmos & I bet they still put the cuff over the canula and wonder why the patient's BP goes up.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

And now I am off to the hand clinic then I think the pub. I think there may even be a photo that may qualify on the way to the pub. Well it has certainly been more exciting than the mortality audit I had planned to do today.


----------



## Katherine (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And now I am off to the hand clinic then I think the pub. I think there may even be a photo that may qualify on the way to the pub. Well it has certainly been more exciting than the mortality audit I had planned to do today.




What did you do to your finger? Cut it on something innocuous and then it got infected later or cut it on something nasty?


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> What did you do to your finger? Cut it on something innocuous and then it got infected later or cut it on something nasty?



I got a huge splinter in it last Tuesday after getting to work post bin lorry incident. Had a nurse give it a clean and thought it was all OK. Since Sunday it's got bigger and more swollen and as it's my index finger on my right hand another nurse noticed it this morning. "right you better go down to minor injuries to have that looked at' the rest is all above. Anyway the graffiti I wanted has gone so this will do for today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

Darn it, I was beaten too it. I too have a picture with a bike in it to add to this competition thread. That being the competition involving  these things. OK mine has one more wheel that that picture (I may have to get @Shaun to get us a trike smilie ..... now there is an idea...)

something colourful... the flag amongst all the greens. mind you I do like this patch of silver birch trees. they are so calming and nice.











Now if you want to talk about what we have done to fingers, ask me about the time I extracted a pen knife from one of my fingers and the other time when trying to remove a cable for the rack of live servers I had to cut the end off one of the redundant leads...


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

Ouch to both of you.

Remind me to steer clear of you both as you seem a bit accident prone and my first aid training, although comprehensive if you get shot is a bit rusty around fingers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

Some definate winners today Judge


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Darn it, I was beaten too it. I too have a picture with a bike in it to add to this competition thread. That being the competition involving  these things. OK mine has one more wheel that that picture (I may have to get @Shaun to get us a trike smilie ..... now there is an idea...)
> 
> something colourful... the flag amongst all the greens. mind you I do like this patch of silver birch trees. they are so calming and nice.
> 
> ...


That looks really lovely Emma.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ouch to both of you.
> 
> Remind me to steer clear of you both as you seem a bit accident prone and my first aid training, although comprehensive if you get shot is a bit rusty around fingers.


I can do the getting shot bit if you want  my step-father has more than enough firearms and ammunition for me to achieve that one... How about being shot in the finger. I think I have one spare. The little one on the left hand. I can't really feel it as it is so wouldn't miss it much


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can do the getting shot bit if you want  my step-father has more than enough firearms and ammunition for me to achieve that one... How about being shot in the finger. I think I have one spare. The little one on the left hand. I can't really feel it as it is so wouldn't miss it much


Noooooo, steer clear. It all gets a bit messy on the paperwork front.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Noooooo, steer clear. It all gets a bit messy on the paperwork front.


I know  .... my step-father was the only fire arms expert for the CPS in the area he lives in... and that CPS area covered a major UK city...
(I'm also ex-civil service so am well aware of the paperwork... you should have seen what was involved for a classified laptop getting shot in a war zone... the poor squaddie in true form was more worried about the laptop than the fact it was on his knee when the laptop got shot! Mind you ringing the helpdesk and asking me what I could do for it over the phone was pushing my ability a touch  )


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

My mate the bike mechanic owed me a few quid so I took this saddle as payment... Nice new fizik


----------



## hopless500 (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> My mate the bike mechanic owed me a few quid so I took this saddle as payment... Nice new fizik
> View attachment 99856


Gilette use that as a model


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Gilette use that as a model


Soft saddles = hell on wheels.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Soft saddles = hell on wheels.



Yeah & they make your arse hurt as well


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Aug 2015)

One from the commute this morning:




A mediterranean colour scheme in a Salopian setting. The new Roman villa at Viroconium (Wroxeter)

(Shame it's flared out a little in the sunshine - the colours looked great in real life


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One from the commute this morning:
> View attachment 99859
> 
> A mediterranean colour scheme in a Salopian setting. The new Roman villa at Viroconium (Wroxeter)
> ...


I like that Phil, the "new" Roman villa, interesting


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You've got a lot of chairs in your front room, Al. Are you expecting guests?


I reckon that was the local Con club 

Cheapest cider in Bath


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cheapest cider in Bath



You drink cider from a bath, that's a bit excessive isn't it ...... even for you


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You drink cider from a bath, that's a bit excessive isn't it ...... even for you


I don't drink cider thats @BigAl68 domain.

Fizzy apple juice 

I have been known to sip prosecco in the bath


----------



## coffeejo (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been known to wallow in prosecco in the bath


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

So nobody told me the stem was the wrong way around. You lot are nothing short of as drunk as I was cycling home. Just attempted to swap it around and I have dropped a bolt and now thinking the ken bird gets a ride out tomorrow. Finger hurts but not as much as my heart knowing you lot didn't call the bad mechanic. Hic xx


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Anyway it's great British bake off.... Is this week cycling? Hic


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872


A doctor who set?


----------



## GM (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872



At UCH getting Gravels finger stitched up!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872


I had a meal there once when the restaurant used to rotate.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872



The middle of the road ?


----------



## Katherine (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway it's great British bake off.... Is this week cycling? Hic








Biscuit wheels?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872


Fitzrovia dahlinks at the pop up Post Office restaurant on the 34th floor.

Well done on winning the ballot Rocky.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

This London centric nonsense means nothing to me....


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> This London centric nonsense means nothing to me....


No you have all the BBC Bristol lovies down there now


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sadly I was just passing.....and even more sad am back in Finchley. The only redeeming aspect of the whole evening is that I've got a nice glass of Tikki Ridge Sauvignon in front of me


On the subject of Londinium Rocky, have you done the Magna Carta exhibition at the British Library yet ?


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No you have all the BBC Bristol lovies down there now



Animals, antiques and animation. Bristol is lovely and I wouldn't move to londinium as the cider is shite and a fiver a pint.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Animals, antiques and animation. Bristol is lovely and I wouldn't move to londinium as the cider is shite and a fiver a pint.



No i would never move to London either, heavens forbid. I just work in it then escape home at 140mph.

Rockys bit is not really London, it's a leafy village on the outskirtsish..


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

One of my team moves to Bristol next week. His wife is in TV so it's the place to be for her. He can't wait.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

I used to have to go to London for meetings a few years ago, cant stand the place


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I used to have to go to London for meetings a few years ago, cant stand the place


No Bettys in London either !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No Bettys in London either !



The last time I was in Bettys I was probably 10 years old.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> One of my team moves to Bristol next week. His wife is in TV so it's the place to be for her. He can't wait.



Dawn your team... What do they do or would you have to kill me if you told me? Be aware this isn't a option as I value my life more than my saddle position.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

Heavens 


phil_hg_uk said:


> The last time I was in Bettys I was probably 10 years old.


How can you not have a Fat Rascal every week ? 

That would be like me not going to the beach every day, unthinkable !


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Dawn your team... What do they do or would you have to kill me if you told me? Be aware this isn't a option as I value my life more than my saddle position.


Kill you


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens
> 
> How can you not have a Fat Rascal every week ?
> 
> That would be like me not going to the beach every day, unthinkable !



Bettys is mostly somewhere people who dont live here go to.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2015)

The light at the end of the tunnel.. literally.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872


Skeggy


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Anyone guess where I am?
> 
> View attachment 99872



I was on duty the night it was bombed. The room went very quiet as all the teleprinters switched off. All our circuits went through that one building. Diversity and separation were not words in our dictionary.


----------



## Biscuit (12 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I was on duty the night it was bombed. The room went very quiet as all the teleprinters switched off. All our circuits went through that one building. Diversity and separation were not words in our dictionary.



The Baltic Exchange bombing was similar. I was trying to play pool at the time. At the end of the blast the balls had moved round somewhat, and we abandoned the game. Phone calls home to reassure relatives were higher priority I recall. I think we got the Gherkin as a result years later. :-(


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Aug 2015)

Fitting a saddle sober is far easier. Bit of a sore head but coffee is sorting me out. Have a lovely day people


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Fitting a saddle sober is far easier. Bit of a sore head but coffee is sorting me out. Have a lovely day people


I must have had too much of Hops Loganberry wine when i looked at that photo because i didn't notice. I did wince at how sharp it looked though.

Looking at it now though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like that Phil, the "new" Roman villa, interesting


I think so, but I may be slightly biased.

It was built in 2010, using only the materials and techniques the Romans were confirmed to have used, and filmed for the C4 programme "Rome wasn't built in a day". I thought it was good apart from when the builders and the historian had an argument about whether they were allowed wheelbarrows. 

A bit more about it here: http://www.britainexplorer.com/articles/item/194-wroxeter-roman-villa


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think so, but I may be slightly biased.
> 
> It was built in 2010, using only the materials and techniques the Romans were confirmed to have used, and filmed for the C4 programme "Rome wasn't built in a day". I thought it was good apart from when the builders and the historian had an argument about whether they were allowed wheelbarrows.
> 
> A bit more about it here: http://www.britainexplorer.com/articles/item/194-wroxeter-roman-villa


Interesting and i can see the colours from the website photo. 

Good website too, i have just learnt Kent has an officially recognised desert


----------



## djb1971 (13 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Kent has an officially recognised desert


you and hops been to the pub again


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2015)

No photos today, it's tipping down in the big city.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> My mate the bike mechanic owed me a few quid so I took this saddle as payment... Nice new fizik
> View attachment 99856


Oh yes..... on looking at this again.......


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Aug 2015)

@IwMunt you 'need' to enter this into the competition.


IwMunt said:


> View attachment 91934


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2015)

@Hill Wimp


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Aug 2015)

When's this one end? Just wondering if tomorrow's good weather can be used?


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When's this one end? Just wondering if tomorrow's good weather can be used?



A week today on the 21st! I must be mad to open it up for nearly three weeks!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> A week today on the 21st! I must be mad to open it up for nearly three weeks!


Bonkers !


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Hill Wimp


If you were to have put your bike in the pic that could have won


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> A week today on the 21st! I must be mad to open it up for nearly three weeks!


totally and utterly!


----------



## TVC (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> People in Harrogate are too old to ride bikes
> 
> Phil is 96 although he looks older.


Mr Pot meet Mr Kettle.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> If you were to have put your bike in the pic that could have won



Exactly


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> @IwMunt you 'need' to enter this into the competition.


It depends on whether he wants to risk winning!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2015)

Just seen this on Yahoo News, has @potsy been out on his new bike  or maybe he dropped his lunch

*Huge Hole Shuts Major Road In Manchester*


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Just seen this on Yahoo News, has @potsy been out on his new bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...





!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> !!!



I know right, it looks vaguely Giant Jaffa Cake shaped


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Aug 2015)

First thought was photoshopped!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2015)

Has anybody heard from @potsy ?

Is that the road to Decathalon where he is collecting his new Mtb to hang on the sitting room wall


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He's disappeared and the Manc police are looking into it.....


I wonder how many other people are down there?


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Has anybody heard from @potsy ?
> 
> Is that the road to Decathalon where he is collecting his new Mtb to hang on the sitting room wall


Well? *Has *anyone heard from @potsy? Did he get his bike?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He did....he sent me this picture earlier
> 
> View attachment 100120
> 
> ...



Nice footwear


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> *Some people *wear them in Manchester.


Fify


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry....I was forgetting you, too, are from there.....


Katherine's from the north, I'm south, different breed


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Katherine's from the north, I'm south, different breed


Katherines a real northerner whilst you are a wimpy southerner.

At least we have something in common


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry....I was forgetting you, too, are from there.....





potsy said:


> Katherine's from the north, I'm south, different breed





Hill Wimp said:


> Katherines a real northerner whilst you are a wimpy southerner.
> 
> At least we have something in common





User14044mountain said:


> ...and you both paint your toe nails, or so I hear




To correct you all, if you look back to my feet in the sea picture, you won't see any paint. 

Although I live in the North *West *of Manchester, I actually grew up in Winchester.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2015)

So Katherine is a Southerner then !


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So Katherine is a Southerner then !


I knew there was something not quite right


----------



## Katherine (14 Aug 2015)

Mmm

Can I be both! I've lived here since I was 18. My colleagues think that I have a southern accent and my family think that I have a northern accent!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Morning all. Anyone else have to put up with the rain yesterday? It stated about 2am and stopped around tea time. Today is looking better so I need to get the laundry out then I may see if I can get a 100km done. Enjoy it if you get out today.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Morning all. Anyone else have to put up with the rain yesterday? It stated about 2am and stopped around tea time. Today is looking better so I need to get the laundry out then I may see if I can get a 100km done. Enjoy it if you get out today.


I kept checking rain today, and it was a narrow band that sat over the country, almost directly above this area. I've washing, child taxi, school uniform shopping all lined up for today.... Oh goody that sounds so exciting!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

@summerdays sounds like a fun day! First load on the line that has been ready since yesterday. Cycling and work clothes on now then off out looking at the weather forecast.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Aug 2015)

Stuff the washing. All I can do is throw it downstairs. Then it is on the floor and I can't pick it up. so it may as well stay in the washing basket and I go for a bike anyway.
My OH is trying his first 100 miler today whilst supporting the lady I have been 'training' for a charity 88 mile bike ride to Snowdon. They are finishing at the top of Pen-y-pass having, so his final 5-6 miles are nice and easy - turn around and freewheel back to Betws-y-coed! I'm still deciding what to do... a bike ride would be a really nice idea but then I also have to drive (pretty much for the first time in 11 months) to the end to collect him and I know that is going to a) hurt and b) exhaust me so I am not really sure on what to do right now. I want to go for a bike ride but...ahhhhh and it is such a nice morning as well.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

It's starting to get sunny...






Too many people riding badly set up bikes. Grinding gears, saddles too low and getting in my way. Pff


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

No rain yesterday, overcast today but damn warm and humid.

My ride will have to wait until this afternoon if i manage one. Dishwasher repair man due at some point this morning then i need to see my Dad as it was his birthday in the week.

Just steam cleaned the kitchen floor, first load of washing is on so time coffee and a quick peek at the papers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

I'm glad my life is as rock and roll as everyone elses.

The cat has just mooched in after tripping the light fantastic for most of the night.

Something wrong when your pet has a more exciting life than you do


----------



## Katherine (15 Aug 2015)

It rained here from Thursday evening until yesterday evening! Daughter came back from her adventure in Nicaragua, so lots of washing. The indoor rack is full, so hoping to get the rest outside today. I've booked onto another sky ride tomorrow so I might just have a little pootle today and clean the chain.


----------



## Katherine (15 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Stuff the washing. All I can do is throw it downstairs. Then it is on the floor and I can't pick it up. so it may as well stay in the washing basket and I go for a bike anyway.
> My OH is trying his first 100 miler today whilst supporting the lady I have been 'training' for a charity 88 mile bike ride to Snowdon. They are finishing at the top of Pen-y-pass having, so his final 5-6 miles are nice and easy - turn around and freewheel back to Betws-y-coed! I'm still deciding what to do... a bike ride would be a really nice idea but then I also have to drive (pretty much for the first time in 11 months) to the end to collect him and I know that is going to a) hurt and b) exhaust me so I am not really sure on what to do right now. I want to go for a bike ride but...ahhhhh and it is such a nice morning as well.



Good luck to you both!


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm glad my life is as rock and roll as everyone elses.
> 
> The cat has just mooched in after tripping the light fantastic for most of the night.
> 
> Something wrong when your pet has a more exciting life than you do


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

Yes good luck to your protege and husband @SatNavSaysStraightOn. I hope all goes to plan and they have a good ride.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

It's proper sunny now. Just stopped to take off the arm warmers and gilet. Onwards I go....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Aug 2015)

Just realised that I have only even met the lady I have helped for this charity ride when she is wearing Lycra. There could be something wrong with life when you only know someone in Lycra and not their everyday clothes!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

Lucky you Al that looks like it going to be a lovely day there.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lucky you Al that looks like it going to be a lovely day there.



Just had a call from my riding buddy so I am stopping for cake and waiting for him to meet me. Going to try a new route around Bristol... He likes to get away from usual roads so it should be interesting. He has already asked are you on the carbon or steel as he thinks flat shoes are needed? Why I don't know.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just had a call from my riding buddy so I am stopping for cake and waiting for him to meet me. Going to try a new route around Bristol... He likes to get away from usual roads so it should be interesting. He has already asked are you on the carbon or steel as he thinks flat shoes are needed? Why I don't know.


Flat shoes are easier to walk in after "refreshments"


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just had a call from my riding buddy so I am stopping for cake and waiting for him to meet me. Going to try a new route around Bristol... He likes to get away from usual roads so it should be interesting. He has already asked are you on the carbon or steel as he thinks flat shoes are needed? Why I don't know.


Where is your new route going to take you? Around the outskirts or through the middle?


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Where is your new route going to take you? Around the outskirts or through the middle?



Around the outside I believe.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Time for a strong coffee and a bun whilst I wait for him. Also a bit of Bristol colour.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Right we are off on what is being known as an urban safari... Looks fun


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Time for a strong coffee and a bun whilst I wait for him. Also a bit of Bristol colour.
> 
> View attachment 100147
> View attachment 100148
> ...


Hurrah !

I need not post more pictures.

We have a winner


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Time for a strong coffee and a bun whilst I wait for him. Also a bit of Bristol colour.
> 
> View attachment 100147
> View attachment 100148
> ...


Well that's definitely near the middle... I used to work at the far end of Jamaica Street!


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

First 'ride' for a month, I need a lie down after doing 3 miles 







Just in case you're not sure it's my bike, this should be proof enough


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Right having got lost we are now in the pub down on the river Severn. Off to look at the bridges next then back via the Severn way to Bristol..


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Right having got lost we are now in the pub down on the river Severn. Off to look at the bridges next then back via the Severn way to Bristol..
> View attachment 100176


You don't have to say you got lost just to go in a pub


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> First 'ride' for a month, I need a lie down after doing 3 miles
> 
> View attachment 100169
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo and he's back


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

You know when you go to do something on the internet and what should be a 5 minute job turns into 2 hours and hundreds of web pages later well today has been a day of starting a 5 minute job and then finding another one within it that needs doing as well. It's like Russian dolls.

It's my own fault as i really haven@t been ar**d to do stuff at home since i have returned from the tour, i quite got used to practicing for retirement and doing frivolous things like riding my bike all day and to cap it all the sun has come out now and i knee deep in housework


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

An example of some of the off main road cycling we did... 58 km of nutty cycle route planning plus the 35km getting to my mates. Ain't going to get the century finished as in the pub... Surprisingly





Lots of fun on two steel Road bikes with racing tubular tyres.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> An example of some of the off main road cycling we did... 58 km of nutty cycle route planning plus the 35km getting to my mates. Ain't going to get the century finished as in the pub... Surprisingly
> View attachment 100194
> 
> 
> Lots of fun on two steel Road bikes with racing tubular tyres.


Blimey, you did well with those tyres, not surprised you need another drink.

Much fettling to be done at a later date i should think after the rain you have had.

Urban Safari


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey, you did well with those tyres, not surprised you need another drink.
> 
> Much fettling to be done at a later date i should think after the rain you have had.
> 
> Urban Safari



I think it's going in the shower with me later


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> An example of some of the off main road cycling we did... 58 km of nutty cycle route planning plus the 35km getting to my mates. Ain't going to get the century finished as in the pub... Surprisingly
> View attachment 100194
> 
> 
> Lots of fun on two steel Road bikes with racing tubular tyres.


Ok where is that? Though it does look a little muddy for my liking!


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok where is that? Though it does look a little muddy for my liking!



That's when you come through blase castle and go along the river to sea mills. You end up on falcondale Road and you can go up over the downs or down to sea mills and back along the port way which we did as it's all downhill. It wasn't too muddy even after yesterday's monsoon.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

Some of the urban riding we did also... Like I say a nutty route over the back alleys and paths if greater Bristol. My riding buddy taking pictures


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Chain's slack



Lacks lubrication too.


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> An example of some of the off main road cycling we did... 58 km of nutty cycle route planning plus the 35km getting to my mates. Ain't going to get the century finished as in the pub... Surprisingly
> View attachment 100194
> 
> 
> Lots of fun on two steel Road bikes with racing tubular tyres.



A wide, smooth path for you I see.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 100205
> Some of the urban riding we did also... Like I say a nutty route over the back alleys and paths if greater Bristol. My riding buddy taking pictures


Now that one I recognise... Did you follow it to the bottom.... I assume you went from top to bottom.....last time I went down there I stopped to put on my waterproof trousers because of the narrow path and lots of nettles!


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Now that one I recognise... Did you follow it to the bottom.... I assume you went from top to bottom.....last time I went down there I stopped to put on my waterproof trousers because of the narrow path and lots of nettles!



You wouldn't enjoy our towpath then.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Now that one I recognise... Did you follow it to the bottom.... I assume you went from top to bottom.....last time I went down there I stopped to put on my waterproof trousers because of the narrow path and lots of nettles!



Top to bottom.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

As you can see i have been supervised closely this afternoon whilst frittering my time away.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Aug 2015)

I stupidly cycled back to Bath. That's over 110km of sometimes ridiculous route. I have had a shower, about to eat and this is what I am drinking. Colourful sugar free cherryade.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just back from a curry with Gravel and his girlfriend. .....I can confirm no pies were eaten and no bikes were present.
> 
> View attachment 100243


You have let him loose with a knife again @User14044 ?????


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I stupidly cycled back to Bath. That's over 110km of sometimes ridiculous route. I have had a shower, about to eat and this is what I am drinking. Colourful sugar free cherryade.
> View attachment 100239


Are you ill ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

No bikes here either


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

How many pints of wine have you drunk today wimps?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> How many pints of wine have you drunk today wimps?


That is glass number 2, horrendously there may be a 3rd but then there may not be but its 2 more mikes than i have cycled today i will give you that.


----------



## summerdays (15 Aug 2015)

I'm sitting down to watch a film with the family .... With a glass of wine.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm sitting down to watch a film with the family .... With a glass of wine.....


Steady on, the wine counter has noted that


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm sitting down to watch a film with the family .... With a glass of wine.....


That sounds very civilised where as wimps sat on her own with just a cat for company and drinking wine by the bucket load


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> That sounds very civilised where as wimps sat on her own with just a cat for company and drinking wine by the bucket load


Who said i was sat on my own ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can I just say in the privacy of this thread that I feel contented?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really can't/mustn't comment more than i already have in this forum otherwise i may just have to invite him to step into my shoes for a month.


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I really can't/mustn't comment more than i already have in this forum otherwise i may just have to invite him to step into my shoes for a month.


Pah ,you don't know the half of it


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Pah ,you don't know the half of it


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>



Look at those teeth.


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who said i was sat on my own ?


Of course not, you have Sasha.

We may have been to the pub


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

Potsy can i have another glass of wine ?


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Potsy can i have another bottle of wine ?


Go for it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go for it.


Don't take the P.


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't take the P.


But I thought that was why I was here, it is in my contract.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Aug 2015)

TVC reckons this is how @coffeejo must feel every day


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC reckons this is how @coffeejo must feel every day
> 
> 
> View attachment 100267


We have a winner!!!
Well done Lu


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Potsy can i have another glass of wine ?


Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> We have a winner!!!
> Well done Lu


Nice try, no bike


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nice try, no bike


No, not even a cyclist in sight either


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed?


Yes Dad


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Aug 2015)

Well as I cannot win twice can I? You get exemption from winning of you can name second wheel.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC reckons this is how @coffeejo must feel every day
> 
> 
> View attachment 100267


I'd  but you wouldn't believe how often it feels like that...


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

Mornings all . Just been trawling the last few pages I missed. Some great shots of rides on here. Must have a winner in there somewhere. Yesterday I spotted some rather colourful graffiti, but to ride back for the shot is escaping me for the minute. a second coffee required. . 

Do we have another week left?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

You've got til the 21st, @Biscuit


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Glorious morning here today. 

Coffee, then a ride to check on the beach.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> View attachment 100272
> 
> 
> Well as I cannot win twice can I? You get exemption from winning of you can name second wheel.



Are they being taught to ride?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> View attachment 100272
> 
> 
> Well as I cannot win twice can I? You get exemption from winning of you can name second wheel.


Laura Trotts boyfriend whatshisname.


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Laura Trotts boyfriend whatshisname.



Jason Kenny. I taught him all I know....


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Mark Cavendish

Ed Clancy


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

I don't give my wheels names... Should I?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't give my wheels names... Should I?


I just call mine front and rear.

I just hope they never meet


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just call mine front and rear.
> 
> I just hope they never meet



My rear wheel has twice tried to introduce itself to the front. I called it several names on each occasion, none of which can be repeated on this forum.


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> My rear wheel has twice tried to introduce itself to the front. I called it several names on each occasion, none of which can be repeated on this forum.



I have two spokes to replace on two different bikes. Currently calling them, twisty and flatty. I take my imaginative lead from Miss Biscuit. She calls her toy cat and dog, Katy and Doggy. We're the home of free thinkers here you know. .


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mark Cavendish
> 
> Ed Clancy



Bingo!


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> Bingo!



I'm confused, I thought Mark Cavendish was married, Ed Clancy is going out with someone else no? They can't all be going out with Laura Trott.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Aug 2015)

Ha Ha. Its a 50/50 choice.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

I'm going with Cav since he said t'other day that he was enjoying his time back on the track.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'd  but you wouldn't believe how often it feels like that...


To be fair, I could have said the same for Hoppy, Wimpy or Potsy


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> To be fair, I could have said the same for Hoppy, Wimpy or Potsy


I'm taller than @hopless500!


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm taller than @hopless500!


I know, I took the photo.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

Anyway, Lu is up and about, time I got out of bed too.


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2015)

About time we had some more pics.........


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

To be clear, that photo of me on the big green chair. If it had a bike in it would it be a contender?


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'd  but you wouldn't believe how often it feels like that...


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

Feeling sad as I have got the winter lights out and thinking they may need to go on. Sunrise is now almost 6am so it's pitch black now when I leave for work and the small lights aren't quiet up to it...


----------



## djb1971 (16 Aug 2015)

set the alarm for 5.00am this morning, it was freezing and almost dark 

Autumn is here too, the trees are full of berries and the leaves are falling.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Still summer here. 













Snipe in the poppies



__ coffeejo
__ 16 Aug 2015



15 August 2015


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> set the alarm for 5.00am this morning, it was freezing and almost dark
> 
> Autumn is here too, the trees are full of berries and the leaves are falling.



The leaves are falling in places here also. Even the blackberry bushes are covered in ripe fruits. I like cycling in the dark though but it means the summer is on the wain.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm taller than @hopless500!


No you're bloody not!!!


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> set the alarm for 5.00am this morning, it was freezing and almost dark
> 
> Autumn is here too, the trees are full of berries and the leaves are falling.



Good, the nasty hot weather is nearly over.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> set the alarm for 5.00am this morning, it was freezing and almost dark
> 
> Autumn is here too, the trees are full of berries and the leaves are falling.


Off bog - rearrange these words, it's still summer on the beach


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

@hopless500 & @coffeejo desist, i am taller than you both so ner ner


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500 & @coffeejo desist, i am taller than you both so ner ner
> 
> View attachment 100298


Snipe is taller than them both


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Now i know i cannot win the competition  here's some from todays ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Snipe is taller than them both


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500 & @coffeejo desist, i am taller than you both so ner ner
> 
> View attachment 100298


Just


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just


Still taller


----------



## djb1971 (16 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Good, the nasty hot weather is nearly over.


did you have any?



Hill Wimp said:


> Off bog - rearrange these words, it's still summer on the beach


tell that to the dark sky in your beach hut photo


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still taller



I remember some random height comparisons at @ColinJ s ride a while back. Only wish I could remember the outcome now. . Think I got distracted by bacon at the time. .


----------



## Biscuit (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now i know i cannot win the competition  here's some from todays ride.
> 
> View attachment 100299
> View attachment 100300
> ...



Is this Kingsdown??


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

One bike cleaned and polished one to go. May even get out after lunch for a little ride


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Is this Kingsdown??


yes well spotted, it's my beach


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> One bike cleaned and polished one to go. May even get out after lunch for a little ride
> View attachment 100312
> View attachment 100313


It positively sparkles.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I remember some random height comparisons at @ColinJ s ride a while back. Only wish I could remember the outcome now. . Think I got distracted by bacon at the time. .


I'm taller than hoppy.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

Two done and I wonder how long they will look like that? Can't wait to get my winter bike and then have three to do.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Two done and I wonder how long they will look like that? Can't wait to get my winter bike and then have three to do.
> 
> View attachment 100329


Are you being sarcastic or are you one of @ianrauk and @fossyant's lot?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Are you being sarcastic or are you one of @ianrauk and @fossyant's lot?


Weird you mean


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Weird you mean



Dont beat around the bush will ya !!!!!!


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

I do actually enjoy cleaning and fettling a bike. But I am far happier riding them and getting them dirty again. But maybe I enjoy cleaning them more than I should. Picture of cassette as clean as I like it to be.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

My pub/town bike needs a damn good service. I am actually not looking forward to taking it into the LBS, it will be embarrassing.


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I do actually enjoy cleaning and fettling a bike. But I am far happier riding them and getting them dirty again. But maybe I enjoy cleaning them more than I should. Picture of cassette as clean as I like it to be.
> View attachment 100332


My cassette is cleaner than that and I have an aversion to cleaning bikes


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

Everything you need to look after your bike is in that lot. The stand is out of shot. Total outlay about £100. Then Google is your friend. You need to learn @Hill Wimp for when you retire.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> My cassette is cleaner than that and I have an aversion to cleaning bikes



That's because your bike is getting very little use. Or do we mean the brand new blue number which is very nice by the way.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I do actually enjoy cleaning and fettling a bike. But I am far happier riding them and getting them dirty again. But maybe I enjoy cleaning them more than I should. Picture of cassette as clean as I like it to be.
> View attachment 100332


I can actually see the attraction as i like cleaning. I like a sense of order but i'm not OCD.

Beyond chain and general cleaning i have not got a clue with bikes despite riding them all my life.

Dreadful i know, just stone me


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Everything you need to look after your bike is in that lot. The stand is out of shot. Total outlay about £100. Then Google is your friend. You need to learn @Hill Wimp for when you retire.
> 
> View attachment 100337


I like to support local businesses


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

I agree it's great to support your lbs. They get enough cash off me throughout the year as do wiggle and also planet x. I put it around a bit.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

I break things when I fettle. The staff at the LBS don't always ask what I've done now when I walk in but it's not unheard of...


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I put it around a bit.


So does wimpy


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> So does wimpy


I work on an evidence based principle, so cough up short arse, where's your evidence for that then ?


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I break things when I fettle. The staff at the LBS don't always ask what I've done now when I walk in but it's not unheard of...


I have to get used to new fettling techniques now, never had suspension before or hydraulic brakes.

And yes all my bikes are currently spotless


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I work on an evidence based principle, so cough up short arse, where's your evidence for that then ?


I could beat a confession out of you


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I could beat a confession out of you


Oh you could try little legs, i think ive had more practice at that than you.

I could get you to confess you ride bikes


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I could get you to confess you ride bikes


I have done lots of miles this year, not far behind my target


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I have done lots of miles this year, not far behind my target


Cooking now, can'hear you

Miles Davis is accompanying me


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cooking now, can'hear you
> 
> Miles Davis is accompanying me


Hills, adding tonic and ice to a glass of gin is not classed as cooking.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

No danger of winning with this one


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hills, adding tonic and ice to a glass of gin is not classed as cooking.


Shock horror i am out of Gin


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2015)

Bikes and colour. Off to the pub to watch Chelsea lose with my two Chelsea supporting mates. I am only going as we are going for curry afterwards....


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hills, adding tonic and ice to a glass of gin is not classed as cooking.


Butternut squash is being roasted for soup , shepherds pie is simmering away nicely and a glass of Hops Raspberry wine is going down nicely whilst i read yesterdays papers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bikes and colour. Off to the pub to watch Chelsea lose with my two Chelsea supporting mates. I am only going as we are going for curry afterwards....
> View attachment 100354


Football !!!

Oh my, there is no hope


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can see a bike on the tow path in the background. It's a blue BTWin MTB and has a very good looking man riding it.


Well, that rules out Potsy.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> did you have any?



Far too much.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Beautiful warm afternoon here, no sign of Autumn.

Anymore talk of the end of summer and i will decamp to the arguement thread and end it all. 

Summer is not over until the beach says so


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I break things when I fettle. The staff at the LBS don't always ask what I've done now when I walk in but it's not unheard of...



That sounds familiar. My LBS have told me before that it is cheaper for me if I don't fettle.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

Are we still on colour as the theme? If so here's a snap from the Castle Classic today in Leicester.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can see a bike on the tow path in the background. It's a blue BTWin MTB and has a very good looking man riding it.



I think you're mistaken, it's me riding my Tesco special.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful warm afternoon here, no sign of Autumn.
> 
> Anymore talk of the end of summer and i will decamp to the arguement thread and end it all.
> 
> ...



Please let it end soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Please let it end soon.


Thats not nice.

You would miss me.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well, that rules out Potsy.



On 2 counts


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> On 2 counts


@potsy we need a selfie of you out on the new bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful warm afternoon here, no sign of Autumn.
> 
> Anymore talk of the end of summer and i will decamp to the arguement thread and end it all.
> 
> ...



Is that misspelt?


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @potsy we need a selfie of you out on the new bike


I'm sure that can be arranged, if you are lucky


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm sure that can be arranged, if you are lucky


And if we're unlucky you will do two.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats not nice.
> 
> You would miss me.



Who said that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is that misspelt?


Noooooooo i live on the beach.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't give my wheels names... Should I?


I settle just for naming the bike as a whole. Naming individual components seems to be complicating things past what I need them. Can you remember all the names. Surely it would be like trying to remember the names of your children (if you have any) or for me, being a kid and waiting for my Grannie to go through the names of her 3 children, then my mothers 4 children before finally going to nicknames or the dog's name... the bus had come and gone by the time she had worked out the name of which one of us was in front of her.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Aug 2015)

The air was quite colourful.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The air was quite colourful.
> 
> View attachment 100389


Couldn't he borrow one of your wheels? You do seem to have a spare.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Noooooooo i live on the beach.



No wonder you went on such a long tour, if I was homeless I'd do the same.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The air was quite colourful.
> 
> View attachment 100389



I think the problem is that the bike on the right has nicked the rear wheel from the bike on the left.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Couldn't he borrow one of your wheels? You do seem to have a spare.


you should see the fun we have with spare inner tubes! I have taken to only carrying patches for me and working on those... if that fails its the breakdown cover to be carted off home!.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

Bootiful up at the coast. Cloudless sky and lovely and hot.
A qualifying bike pic for you all... bike and colour


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

Went to put my leathers on earlier.... and discovered I couldn't do my trousers up


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

Had to wear jeans instead


----------



## djb1971 (16 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Went to put my leathers on earlier.... and discovered I couldn't do my trousers up


blame wimps for leading you astray on you hols


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Went to put my leathers on earlier.... and discovered I couldn't do my trousers up


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 100404
> Bootiful up at the coast. Cloudless sky and lovely and hot.
> A qualifying bike pic for you all... bike and colour


I think you have moved into The Hart.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think you have moved into The Hart.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

This may not help much on the leathers-issue front


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I settle just for naming the bike as a whole. Naming individual components seems to be complicating things past what I need them. Can you remember all the names. Surely it would be like trying to remember the names of your children (if you have any) or for me, being a kid and waiting for my Grannie to go through the names of her 3 children, then my mothers 4 children before finally going to nicknames or the dog's name... the bus had come and gone by the time she had worked out the name of which one of us was in front of her.


My Nan does that and my mum started to several years ago. I have the same trouble but with porch, utility and cloakroom


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

My mother once screamed the sheepdog's name. The dog fled. I stood there, wondering what the dog had done wrong. Turns out it wasn't the dog that was in the dog house.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2015)

I do like a GR postbox...


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I settle just for naming the bike as a whole. Naming individual components seems to be complicating things past what I need them. Can you remember all the names. Surely it would be like trying to remember the names of your children (if you have any) or for me, being a kid and waiting for my Grannie to go through the names of her 3 children, then my mothers 4 children before finally going to nicknames or the dog's name... the bus had come and gone by the time she had worked out the name of which one of us was in front of her.



I have enough trouble remembering my own name. I called my granddaughter by her mothers name recently.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2015)

I only got one chance to take a colourful picture of my bike today, as it admired the amazing Anderton Boat Lift. This was the cafe stop on the Sky Ride I went on today.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A bit of colour
> 
> View attachment 100471


You're right. It is only "a bit".


----------



## summerdays (17 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You're right. It is only "a bit".


Green is a colour too


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A bit of colour
> 
> View attachment 100471



We have a winner, superb composition, plenty of colour. I may as well give up.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Green is a colour too


Meh. Obviously I'm grateful to chlorophyll but green is one of my least favourite colours. I view it a bit like black, white, grey, etc: more of a background hum than actually colourful.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do I detect the smallest hint of irony in your post?



Not at all. I think that photo deserves to win. The subtly of shade, including that rock in the background. Superb.



User14044mountain said:


> I don't want it to be too colourful......winning is my aim.



FIFY


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Meh. Obviously I'm grateful to chlorophyll but green is one of my least favourite colours. I view it a bit like black, white, grey, etc: more of a background hum than actually colourful.



O come, it is the last colour that shows in dusk, the colour that makes dayglo restful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

Can i just say i am exempt from winning


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> O come, it is the last colour that shows in dusk, the colour that makes dayglo restful.


It's claustrophobic.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can i just say i am exempt from winning



You can say it all you like. We won't take any notice.



coffeejo said:


> It's claustrophobic.



Strictly speaking a colour cannot be claustrophobic.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I only got one chance to take a colourful picture of my bike today, as it admired the amazing Anderton Boat Lift. This was the cafe stop on the Sky Ride I went on today.
> 
> View attachment 100453


I've not seen it from that angle before and its only about 6 miles from where I live 
Its rather like the local café which is too close to really stop at, mind you we now have 2 that qualify for that. The one at Delamere Forest, sorry make that 3... the 1 at the forest CP, the one at Delamere station and the new one on the Whitegate Way at the old Whitegate station house.



coffeejo said:


> Meh. Obviously I'm grateful to chlorophyll but green is one of my least favourite colours. I view it a bit like black, white, grey, etc: more of a background hum than actually colourful.


 green is my favourite colour! There are so many different shades of it and when it is backlit by the sun especially in spring it has the most amazing qualities.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

Looking out of the window, I see a green paddock bordered by hedgerow and green trees. The gentle swaying of the leaves is relaxing and I appreciate that the plants in the hedge are a different shade of green to, for example, the majestic oak in the corner, but the only reason it's not overpowering is that it's topped by an open blue sky and broken up with the browns of the branches and fence posts, the orange bailer twine caught in the wire, the dull silver of the metal gate.

I love the warmth of summer, the long days, the endless skies, but much prefer the vivid colours of autumn, when the sickly pallor of summer gives way to rich and earthy tones.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It all depends on your ontological stance.



Can you explain how a colour can be afraid?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Can you explain how a colour can be afraid?


You have no poetry in your soul!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....you said that colour couldn't be.......oh, Jeez, I don't really care.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....you said that colour couldn't be.......oh, Jeez, I don't really care.


I needed that laugh - thank you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

Blimey that was getting a bit philiwatsit, where's @potsy when you need him ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Out on his bike



Have you been drinking


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Out on his bike





phil_hg_uk said:


> Have you been drinking


For once Rocky is telling the truth, 8.5 mile test ride on the mtb 

I forgot to take any selfies for @Hill Wimp though


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> For once Rocky is telling the truth, 8.5 mile test ride on the mtb
> 
> I forgot to take any selfies for @Hill Wimp though


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

He said at


potsy said:


> For once Rocky is telling the truth, 8.5 mile test ride on the mtb
> 
> I forgot to take any selfies for @Hill Wimp though


Phot or else it did not happen


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)




----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)

Little bit of colour


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You have no poetry in your soul!



I'm a technician, we don't do poetry unless it is the Rime of the Ancient Mariner.





For some strange reason my family don't like me reciting it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I'm a technician, we don't do poetry unless it is the Rime of the Ancient Mariner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks depressing


----------



## djb1971 (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks depressing


LOOKS LIKE THE PREVIOUS CC WINNERS


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks depressing


Thanks


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks depressing



Never, it's rousing poetry.

I see rocky is getting lots of votes to win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Never, it's rousing poetry.
> 
> I see rocky is getting lots of votes to win.


They look they need rousing after a hard night on the cider.

Is @BigAl68 in there amonst all those bodies ?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> View attachment 100484


that's a nice bike @potsy


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> that's a nice bike @potsy


Cheers, just need to get used to riding on tractor tyres now


----------



## djb1971 (17 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Cheers, just need to get used to riding on tractor tyres now


after a few months riding knobblies, you'll be like a whippet when you get back on 25's


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

Are you going to advise @potsy of areas to visit after dark now he has knobbilies @djb1971 ?


----------



## djb1971 (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you going to advise @potsy of areas to visit after dark now he has knobbilies @djb1971 ?


he's more than welcome to come 


on a night ride



or to see if he can get it up




a welsh mountain


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> he's more than welcome to come
> 
> 
> on a night ride
> ...


I note @potsy is being very quiet on the subject of using his *M*ountain bike on a *M*ountain


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I note @potsy is being very quiet on the subject of using his *M*ountain bike on a *M*ountain



Not that many mountains in Manchester, however there is


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Not that many mountains in Manchester, however the is


Wonder if the bike will get to see the Lakes on the Potsys annual trip next year. Theres a few scrabbly bits there for an MTB


----------



## GM (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I note @potsy is being very quiet on the subject of using his *M*ountain bike on a *M*ountain



I thought @potsy had a commute to work over the Peninnes, nice bike BTW !


----------



## djb1971 (17 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I note @potsy is being very quiet on the subject of using his *M*ountain bike on a *M*ountain



Must be that, I doubt the thought dogging has scared him off


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

Bless him, he will be tucked up dreaming of his hipster days.


----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2015)

He'll be getting a trike next when he works out that you can cycle lying down.


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2015)

More photos, less waffle you lot!! 

I did a hill today, it was the steep exit from the canal to get back onto the road


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2015)

I walked up the escalators just now.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> More photos, less waffle you lot!!
> 
> I did a hill today, it was the steep exit from the canal to get back onto the road



I suggest you try Grand Uion Canal junction with Marshcroft Lane, Tring. Real granny ring stuff!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x48765bb4977a9901:0x9266a523ecd7fbc1


----------



## TVC (18 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I walked up the escalators just now.


You got on the 'down' ones by mistake again didn't you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You got on the 'down' ones by mistake again didn't you.


I was a tad tired


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

The only colour im going to see today apart from dullard grey , and it started so well with sunshine.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2015)

Green's a colour


----------



## djb1971 (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> View attachment 100584



wish I was judging


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> wish I was judging


If I win I can arrange that for you 

One for wimpy, this is definitely not a winner


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> If I win I can arrange that for you
> 
> One for wimpy, this is definitely not a winner
> 
> View attachment 100586


You look like a wanted man.... With your hood up


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Green's a colour
> 
> View attachment 100583
> 
> ...


Where is that lovely *colourful *wall?


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> If I win I can arrange that for you
> 
> One for wimpy, this is definitely not a winner
> 
> View attachment 100586



cctv images of Banksy I believe.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> You look like a wanted man.... With your hood up


Just blending in with the locals


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Where is that lovely *colourful *wall?


Just along the river from Sale Water Park


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

@potsy thats such a *COLOURFUL PHOTO *and your mugshot is now adorning the walls of all GMP offices.

I feel the need to spread the love


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Green's a colour
> 
> View attachment 100583
> 
> ...


I wonder what @coffeejo will have to say about that


----------



## coffeejo (18 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I wonder what @coffeejo will have to say about that


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> he's won



Nah, this one's still the best:



User14044mountain said:


> A bit of colour
> 
> View attachment 100471


----------



## djb1971 (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> If I win I can arrange that for you



trust me, that's no incentive to post a photo


----------



## TVC (18 Aug 2015)

What are the rules again?


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Just along the river from Sale Water Park


That's now on my list of places to go.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> That's now on my list of places to go.


There's a nice little pub with beer garden there, "Jackson's Boat' then you are not far (2 miles) from the Bridgwater canal


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3859641, member: 9609"]not sure what the rules are - but reivers clearly enjoying the hills above Gala




[/QUOTE]

You wouldn't do that with my bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> You wouldn't do that with my bike.


nor mine!


----------



## djb1971 (18 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nor mine!



you could try it with mine too

might get it to your nipples but then he'd need a new spine


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

Nothing to do with cycling but its green and im bored on my journey home.


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3859641, member: 9609"]not sure what the rules are - but reivers clearly enjoying the hills above Gala



[/QUOTE]

I did that once when I got to Paris. Silly me, I forgot I still had a full water bottle on the bike! 

Great photo BTW, a winner if ever I saw one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2015)

One left over from the tour outside our B&B in Delft





and as thats me going in the building to pay it must be Hop taking the picture of my bike so if this wins the trophy MUST GO TO HOP


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> cctv images of Banksy I believe.


Potsy is Banksy??


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

I went into the lbs yesterday as I am still making a shortlist for my new bike. It seems the new Genesis models are being launched this weekend at eurobike and I got a sneaky look at their catalogue. This is now my favoured new steed the CDF 30. Nice and colourful.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I went into the lbs yesterday as I am still making a shortlist for my new bike. It seems the new Genesis models are being launched this weekend at eurobike and I got a sneaky look at their catalogue. This is now my favoured new steed the CDF 30. Nice and colourful.
> View attachment 100678



You got a 'like' for that because it's West Ham colours!


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You got a 'like' for that because it's West Ham colours!



I also got a look at a photo on the Madison website and that picture makes it a bit of a darker maroon rather that the claret and blue in the brochure. I think it looked great in both to be honest.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I went into the lbs yesterday as I am still making a shortlist for my new bike. It seems the new Genesis models are being launched this weekend at eurobike and I got a sneaky look at their catalogue. This is now my favoured new steed the CDF 30. Nice and colourful.
> View attachment 100678


vagabond looks handy


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> vagabond looks handy



I didn't get to look at that one as they were very cagey with the brochure. When I go in on Friday I will have a look in the book which I hope they will not be so precious about. I understand they are under strict orders by Madison and Genesis on not stealing their thunder, the downside is none of the 2016 models are available until 01/11/2015. This is the only downside at the moment but I will get to ride one at least and decide if it stays on the list.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

Talk of new bikes should be banned. I have space in the shed that needs filling.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Talk of new bikes should be banned. I have space in the shed that needs filling.


I sold one and have another stripped down to allow me space for a new one.... I am also slowly picking up components off flea bay etc to either build a new steel bike over winter or put the Ken Bird back to how it would have been when it came out of the shop with a full respray and vintage dura ace. I won a front derailleur for 99p the other night


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I didn't get to look at that one as they were very cagey with the brochure. When I go in on Friday I will have a look in the book which I hope they will not be so precious about. I understand they are under strict orders by Madison and Genesis on not stealing their thunder, the downside is none of the 2016 models are available until 01/11/2015. This is the only downside at the moment but I will get to ride one at least and decide if it stays on the list.


I cant get excited about building/fettling bikes it's the ride that does it for me.
I was looking at one of my bosses Genesis equilibriums the other day as i have a embryo of a thought to doing another audax next year and thought that may be a possibility as Evans sell it so possible on the CTW.

I need a butler to look after my bikes. I think i will get @User14044 and @vernon to run interviews for me.


----------



## summerdays (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The first interview question will be 'are you able to run a household budget in excess of £5million (per week)? Second question 'where is the best place to get pies from? Third question 'can you go and get me some'? Fourth question 'will you pour me another glass of Sauvignon?'


I think that Hilly's priorities might mean changing the order of those questions a little....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The first interview question will be 'are you able to run a household budget in excess of £5million (per week)? Second question 'where is the best place to get pies from? Third question 'can you go and get me some'? Fourth question 'will you pour me another glass of Sauvignon?'


Question 1 is good but he would have to lower his expectations. Im not blowing my pension on him and i would just skip to question 4 and add that he needs to keep the gin stock up, something which i have failed to do and had to resort to a glass of Port last night when i got home.

I like Port but Cockburns Special Reserve is strictly for visitors. I had run out of Optima .

You can see why i need help


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

Everything in moderation


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Omnia in moderatione, nisi pies


et Gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

Just seen the weather report for Saturday. Its going to be hot and sunny.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

If you visit London with children dont let them drink out of fountains.

Just watched my collegues water their nags in the fountain outside Green Park tube. 

Iknow i should have taken a photo but the areas heaving with tourists and their selfie sticks, a pet hate of mine and im on my way into work.

Can't be late for the Queen.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> One left over from the tour outside our B&B in Delft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Interesting and relevant article in Bicycling Magazine
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/food/hydra...id=633911556867096576&adbpl=tw&adbpr=17900130


Well my research proves otherwise.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well my research proves otherwise.


@hopless500 always says she won't ride with me if i have been drinking gin as it enhances my athletic performance 

What she doesn't say is that my grannys athletic performance would be superior compared to hers after she has drunk 6 pints


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2015)

On a visit to the Cutty Sark in Greenwich yesterday, took this photograph of a replica of Captain Woodget's bicycle upon which he rode up and down the deck.






The small foot on the right of the photo is not mine. My legs aren't that long.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Aug 2015)

A better picture of the possible new bike. Less claret and blue in this one.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice looking bike, I'm not jealous.......I suppose that you have to be in work to qualify for the cycle to work scheme



I wouldn't worry about the lack of work thing, @potsy doesn't let the lack of cycle worry him


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice looking bike, I'm not jealous.......I suppose that you have to be in work to qualify for the cycle to work scheme



It's not fair is it.


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2015)

*Cycling Bread Challenge *

Bread week on Bake Off and one of the show stoppers was a bread bicycle sculpture. It looked great.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news, Gravel has washed his passport in a washing machine. Not clever as he is going to Sri Lanka next week.........at least he hasn't severed a limb and we should be thankful for small mercies.


Didn't son number 1 do something similar just before he was about to leave the country last time ?


----------



## summerdays (19 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news, Gravel has washed his passport in a washing machine. Not clever as he is going to Sri Lanka next week.........at least he hasn't severed a limb and we should be thankful for small mercies.


Why is he carrying around his passport in his clothes anyway.... If he needs ID isn't a driving licence better? It would certainly wash better!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


Looks like @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## mybike (20 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>



Pity there's no bike, it might even beat @User14044


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Look what just arrived in the post... Is this the start of a new winter project?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101066
> 
> Look what just arrived in the post... *Is this the start of a new winter project*?


only if a lot more parts arrive in the post


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

That's the problem @SatNavSaysStraightOn there are more things on the way.... Stupid eBay, stupid bike forums and stupid me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's the problem @SatNavSaysStraightOn there are more things on the way.... Stupid eBay, stupid bike forums and stupid me.


exactly how many more things? you know for a fee, I can make your life easier at home and you can post them here instead...  

actually skip that. I have a hard enough time storing 8 bikes and spares as it is


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Why is he carrying around his passport in his clothes anyway.... If he needs ID isn't a driving licence better? It would certainly wash better!




Gravel driving


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101066
> Look what just arrived in the post... Is this the start of a new winter project?



I really think you ought to get rid of that table, it gets me every time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I really think you ought to get rid of that table, it gets me every time.


The two woods clash, modern and old


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

I have just realised it's the 21st.

Have i missed a winner announcement ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just realised it's the 21st.
> 
> Have i missed a winner announcement ?



You won, congratulations


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You won, congratulations



I thought it was @User14044


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You won, congratulations


Nice try


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I thought it was @User14044


Should be @thegreenman his were exoitcally colourful.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Aug 2015)

stop messing around, you all know it was @potsy


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just realised it's the 21st.
> 
> Have i missed a winner announcement ?


I put Chris on ignore just to be on the safe side


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> stop messing around, you all know it was @potsy


----------



## TVC (21 Aug 2015)

Definitely not me


----------



## djb1971 (21 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I put Chris on ignore just to be on the safe side


he's more than likely put us on ignore


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2015)

The subject is vaarks isn't it


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> stop messing around, you all know it was @potsy



Nah, @User14044


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Is the subject shiney things. I have been polishing whilst listening to the cricket.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Is the subject shiney things. I have been polishing whilst listening to the cricket.
> View attachment 101100


polishing or playing with photoshop?


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Taken with the phone and no trickery @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Just 00000 wire wool, metal polish and elbow grease.


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

And the cricket has been awful.


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2015)

One more taken on my commute home from Epping this afternoon,,,,,,,,,,,






I glad Hils isn't the judge!


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I got a huge splinter in it last Tuesday after getting to work post bin lorry incident. Had a nurse give it a clean and thought it was all OK. Since Sunday it's got bigger and more swollen and as it's my index finger on my right hand another nurse noticed it this morning. "right you better go down to minor injuries to have that looked at' the rest is all above. Anyway the graffiti I wanted has gone so this will do for today.
> View attachment 99840


@BigAl68 is the winner for this photo.


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2015)

Thanks @SatNavSaysStraightOn 







Only being an infrequent visitor to this thread - I find it difficult to work out what the latest 'challenge' is due to the endless posts !!!


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2015)

Congratulations @BigAl68 
Looking forward to your challenge.


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2015)

Well done BigAl, a worthy winner!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> Thanks @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> View attachment 101109
> 
> ...



Thats the challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2015)

Well done @BigAl68, come on then what's the next topic


----------



## djb1971 (21 Aug 2015)

nice one @BigAl68


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Bugger I can never work out this bloody competition. I thought there were other far better pictures but I accept the honour with gratitude and thanks..... Right let's get the next one rolling. 

Subject: Reflections 
Closing date: Friday 4th September 
Must include: a bike or part of a bike. 

Any questions.... Ask @User14044 as he spends the most time here and will be happy to help and fill the thread with waffle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

Nice and easy one then!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Thats the challenge


And in its self deserved a medal


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Aug 2015)

I should add @BigAl68 won because he posted some great pictures overall but that one was my favourite. The graffiti reads "thumb" I believe and is below the severed thumb conversation back on page 680 something.


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nice and easy one then!



You ride a trike with mirrors and take plenty of reflection pictures. You can also have mirrors, shop windows, water... Plenty to work with I thought.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

Thats made my day and im still at work.

I think my planned 5am ride is off as i may not be home by then.

Well done Al great news.

Now how do i get a reflection off the English Channel


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Well it's about there @User14044. You need to get the polish out and they will shine like my cranks


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

Could you fit a Brompton relection in a large wine glass ?


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Could you fit a Brompton relection in a large wine glass ?



It would be fun trying.


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2015)

BTW @chris harte Many Happy Returns!


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Aug 2015)

Many happy returns @chris harte


----------



## summerdays (21 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Gravel driving


No Gravel drinking.... That's the first reason they get driving licences as ID to get into clubs, and if they aren't 18 then they get someone else's ID! Although I assume Gravel doesn't need ID to get alcohol now?


----------



## summerdays (21 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> Thanks @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> 
> View attachment 101109
> 
> ...


You can always ask, Rocky tends to ask again ever few days, he's getting forgetful in his retirement and he wants to make sure he doesn't take a qualifying photo by accident


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2015)

Slightly late: Happy Birthday @chris harte


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

congrats @BigAl68 and to @chris harte


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You ride a trike with mirrors and take plenty of reflection pictures. You can also have mirrors, shop windows, water... Plenty to work with I thought.


yep - I think my sarcasm filter hadn't been applied fully.... 


apologies - morphine and alcohol probably shouldn't be mixed in someone who is normally free of one but not the other!


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> One more taken on my commute home from Epping this afternoon,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 101105
> 
> ...



Not quite as colourful as that by @User14044


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nice and easy one then!



But could provide quite a challenge. It's a good idea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

Yahoo i'm going home, my 5am ride may still be on and then im meeting friends at the pub on the beach for lunch . They do a fabulous crab salad so i may have to check out the Chablis for reflective possibilities


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> One more taken on my commute home from Epping this afternoon,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 101105
> 
> ...


Just how tall are you GM ?

Thst saddle looks eyewateringly high.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Aug 2015)

Thanks, just got back home from a lovely chinese meal with my wife. Time for a pint or two at home and then bed.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Aug 2015)

chris harte said:


> Thanks, just got back home from a lovely chinese meal with my wife. Time for a pint or two at home and then bed.


happy birthday


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

Just to ensure i have no chance of winning here is 
Reflection on the Eurostar an offering born of boredom.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 101138
> 
> Just to ensure i have no chance of winning here is
> Reflection on the Eurostar an offering born of boredom.



Is that bloke looking at you saying "But where's the bike or the feet ?"


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just how tall are you GM ?
> 
> Thst saddle looks eyewateringly high.



I'm only a mere 5'10". The saddle height is just an optical illusion!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is that bloke looking at you saying "But where's the bike or the feet ?"


Did Al say there had to be bikes or feet in them?

I only saw the word reflection.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did Al say there had to be bikes or feet in them?
> 
> I only saw the word reflection.



Oh is this a different topic then I have no idea


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh is this a different topic then I have no idea



Page 719. The new challenge


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Well if you are going to be naughty you will probably win rocky.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bugger I can never work out this bloody competition. I thought there were other far better pictures but I accept the honour with gratitude and thanks..... Right let's get the next one rolling.
> 
> Subject: *Reflections *
> Closing date: Friday 4th September
> ...





Hill Wimp said:


> Did Al say there had to be bikes or feet in them?
> 
> I only saw the word reflection.



Pretty sure it states must include bike or part of...


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Pretty sure it states must include bike or part of...


Really? When did that become a rule?


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My second entry
> 
> View attachment 101152


That looks like a bike that never sees the light of day, it's so clean! If it's your butler's work could you send him round as let's just say mine shows that it occasionally leaves the house!


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My second entry
> 
> View attachment 101152



At a first glance, I thought that was a Christmas tree decoration. ( I,m not fully awake yet )


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Im off for a manicure and a pedicure. I need restoration.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Quick flash of the beach this morning


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Bike, relection, yes both there. Winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bike, relection, yes both there. Winner




You are talking about Rockys arent you ?


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

Appropriate really.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bike, relection, yes both there. Winner



Absolutely, Rocky wins. Let's end the competition now.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2015)

Is it worth me even trying this time now rocky has posted such an obvious winner?


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Lovely day for photography. Or just riding your bike in the unseasonally August weather today


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

I just wanted to show you all you should be out on the bike. Thinking of putting the shiney crank on the ken bird. May even polish the chain ring...


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

That's me finished. Sitting in the sunshine hoping the cricket goes a bit better this afternoon.


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @summerdays has sent me a PM saying she thinks that you should take that bike out for a ride sometime. She reckons it spends all its time in your garden


I was just contemplating whether riding my bike would make me feel more or less sticky than I already feel.... Very humid here!


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

I went out this morning on the carbon bike and it was very sticky. The garden and working on the bike was worse to be honest. Also just realised there is no cider in the fridge. Do you know if 999 deliver? It is an emergency.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I went out this morning on the carbon bike and it was very sticky. The garden and working on the bike was worse to be honest. Also just realised there is no cider in the fridge. Do you know if 999 deliver? It is an emergency.


I have cider in the fridge 
Currently demolishing the garden and drinking prosecco


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

Tomorrow I may take the Wisp out for a spin round the block


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

@User14044 I see rovers are one up at the hive.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Tomorrow I may take the Wisp out for a spin round the block



And you can take a nice photo or two while you do.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

We are playing badly and getting a win which gives me hope. We are 8th so not so bad after the first day loss.


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

There's a thunder storm brewing here. We've been to a pick your own and enjoyed a coffee and tiffin. I would go out on the bike, but the local pub has a beer festival, a bbq all day and live music. My wallet is full of cash, this weekend could end messily.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There's a thunder storm brewing here. We've been to a pock your own and enjoyed a coffee and tiffin. I would go out on the bike, but the local pub has a beer festival, a bbq all day and live music. My wallet is full of cash, this weekend could end messily.



Sounds wonderful. There are better things than going for a pedal


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Really? When did that become a rule?


Since the judge actually included it as part of their requirements 



BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101163
> 
> 
> Lovely day for photography. Or just riding your bike in the unseasonally August weather today


Not here it isn't. Muggy, overcast, humid beyond belief, close, cloudy, can't see very far, needs a damn good thunderstorm but we are unlikely to get one... It's horrible here right now. Plus I think a beer might be needed. I've just been clothes shopping for the first time in ages and for two of us had to spend £200! 
Then food shopping on top of that.... Ahhhhhh I hate clothes shopping but sadly needed something to wear to the funeral on Friday.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> And you can take a nice photo or two while you do.


I can. Not sure there will be many reflections though....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)




----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Rain!


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Thunder


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

Sunshine


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

Warm breeze


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

Beer and nibbles in Mediterranean weather


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


You're looking good Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> You're looking good Phil


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

Chair


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Hatstand.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

I'll get my coat


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


Where's the bike?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Heavens its as hot as India here.

The pubs thermometer hit 29 !!! and thats on the beach.

A very wobbly ride home has been had. I need a lie down now.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Where's the bike?



The plane is flying over it 



User14044mountain said:


> Or the reflection



In the canopy of the cockpit


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> In that case, we have a winner



But I stole it off Reddit so I hereby disqualify myself


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Reflection on a village church.

I was looking at gravestones earlier whilst waiting for a friend.


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 101225
> 
> Reflection on a village church.
> 
> I was looking at gravestones earlier whilst waiting for a friend.


As yes, the dead centre of the the village


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I went out this morning on the carbon bike and it was very sticky. The garden and working on the bike was worse to be honest. Also just realised there is no cider in the fridge. Do you know if 999 deliver? It is an emergency.



Just had to take the cider out of the fridge to make room for grandsons birthday cake.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Since the judge actually included it as part of their requirements
> 
> 
> Not here it isn't. Muggy, overcast, humid beyond belief, close, cloudy, can't see very far, needs a damn good thunderstorm but we are unlikely to get one... It's horrible here right now. Plus I think a beer might be needed. I've just been clothes shopping for the first time in ages and for two of us had to spend £200!
> Then food shopping on top of that.... Ahhhhhh I hate clothes shopping but sadly needed something to wear to the funeral on Friday.



Are we going to see your finery?


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Where's the bike?



It isn't a bike?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Are we going to see your finery?


Not today. My wheels were only a wheelchair today. 

I'm not sure will be out tomorrow, today has completely exhausted me and I doubt I will be up to much tomorrow as a result. I don't recover well and this week could be a very trying week as well. Various bits of my grandfather's estate to sort out, collect as well as a hospital appointment on Monday... That alone would have exhausted me... I'll see what happens on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 101225
> 
> Reflection on a village church.
> 
> I was looking at gravestones earlier whilst waiting for a friend.



That's a shadow not a reflection.... What school did you go to?


----------



## djb1971 (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's a shadow not a reflection.... What school did you go to?


you're a changed man now you've got 'the power'


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you're a changed man now you've got 'the power'



I enjoy it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's a shadow not a reflection.... What school did you go to?


Reflection, as in looking back, in this instance past lives.

Did you say you went to Oxford .


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you're a changed man now you've got 'the power'


The power has gone to his head, or is that the cider


----------



## djb1971 (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I enjoy it.





Hill Wimp said:


> Reflection, as in looking back, in this instance past lives.
> 
> Did you say you went to Oxford .



it'll wear off


----------



## Biscuit (22 Aug 2015)

Well done @BigAl68 . Steamier than a wrestlers jock strap here today. Not much done at all. Biscottis exhausted too. Good to know that by the time I get back to commuting to work next week there will be plenty of water around for reflection type photographs.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not today. My wheels were only a wheelchair today.
> 
> I'm not sure will be out tomorrow, today has completely exhausted me and I doubt I will be up to much tomorrow as a result. I don't recover well and this week could be a very trying week as well. Various bits of my grandfather's estate to sort out, collect as well as a hospital appointment on Monday... That alone would have exhausted me... I'll see what happens on Wednesday or Thursday.



You seem to cope better than you think. All the best for this week & keep trying.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Not today. My wheels were only a wheelchair today.
> 
> I'm not sure will be out tomorrow, today has completely exhausted me and I doubt I will be up to much tomorrow as a result. I don't recover well and this week could be a very trying week as well. Various bits of my grandfather's estate to sort out, collect as well as a hospital appointment on Monday... That alone would have exhausted me... I'll see what happens on Wednesday or Thursday.


Take it easy Emma and make sure you rest when you can


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Finally a breeze appears here. 

The sunshine is back here again tomorrow so i may get a ride in if i can manage to sleep tonight. 

I have a photo idea that may just fit the rules and keep the Judge happy


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2015)

25c as I left work and very muggy, just had a mahoosive thunderstorm so Satnav should be happy


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Finally a breeze appears here.
> 
> The sunshine is back here again tomorrow so i may get a ride in if i can manage to sleep tonight.
> 
> I have a photo idea that may just fit the rules and keep the Judge happy




That's more like it. It's going to be foul here tonight and tomorrow but I will get out at some point. It's an opportunity to try out some new winter waterproofs. Every cloud and all that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's more like it. It's going to be foul here tonight and tomorrow but I will get out at some point. It's an opportunity to try out some new winter waterproofs. Every cloud and all that.


You are bonkers.

Weather is supposed to be hot and sunny until the afternoon here


----------



## craigwend (22 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Morning is looking better of the weather. I only ran errands today and need to stretch the legs @Hill Wimp


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

Well we have torrential rain here with thunder & lightening for about 2 hours and I just had to get the ladder out and go up and clear the gutters as they were overflowing thanks to the local wildlife constructing things in it


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That's more like it. It's going to be foul here tonight and tomorrow but I will get out at some point. It's an opportunity to try out some new winter waterproofs. Every cloud and all that.



Too hot for winter waterproofs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

I meant you were bonkers going out in the rain @BigAl68 .

The breeze has stopped here. I think it's going to be a long hot night.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Aug 2015)

Hot and close here. Waiting for the rain to start to hopefully cool the air down.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Hot and close here. Waiting for the rain to start to hopefully cool the air down.



Yeah thats what I thought and apart from when the entire contents of the local wildlifes temporary accommodation plus a few gallons of water tipped over my head its just as humid and hot as it was.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yeah thats what I thought and apart from when the entire contents of the local wildlifes temporary accommodation plus a few gallons of water tipped over my head its just as humid and hot as it was.


That's a bit slack Phil, should have cleaned them out already


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's a bit slack Phil, should have cleaned them out already



I cleaned them out completely at the end of last year and put mesh over them to stop the birds nesting in them, and put one of those dome grills over the hole for the down pipe which is where they like to nest on top of and clog it up and it appears to have done sweet FA  but on the bright side I they didn't get into my loft this year so I didn't have to spend half an hour chasing a noise starling around the loft trying to catch it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Reflection 

The flower pot is NOT in my dining room.


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Hang on, what have I missed, I thought it was colour, not reflections.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hang on, what have I missed, I thought it was colour, not reflections.


Do keep up .


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do keep up .


No really, did someone win the last one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2015)

Yes  @BigAl68


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2015)

OK found it now. At least is wasn't me.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> OK found it now. At least is wasn't me.



Dodged a bullet


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 101268
> 
> Reflection
> 
> The flower pot is NOT in my dining room.



Bike?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bike?


she may be easy after a couple of bottles of wine but that's a bit harsh @BigAl68


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

actually, because it's wimps, it may be more like 8 bottles of wine


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> actually, because it's wimps, it may be more like 8 bottles of wine



You are brave? I have done my housework and ironing so do I go out and get soaked (currently not raining) or have some bacon and eggs and watch match of the day.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know what I'm going to do.......having had a sleepless night, I'm going on a slow walk. CCers will be pleased to note that I won't be taking any photos for this competition - I'll leave the winning entry to Potsy.



same here but I can't even be bothered with the walk.

missed out on my ride last night because of the storm, had about 2 hours of sleep, forgot the alarm was on for 5.00am to got out this morning. That was promptly switched off, after it woke us up!

I'm just going to sit here and drink coffee until I feel sick.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I will be consulting @potsy as to how to motivate myself to get back on the bike.


he's a new man now he's got the 'blue meanie'

I think he's out on it now


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2015)

Hot and sunny already, going to need the suncream! Another group ride today so few chances for photos. I will go out on my own soon, I promise @BigAl68!


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I will be consulting @potsy as to how to motivate myself to get back on the bike.


You have to buy a new one!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Maybe breakfast first as in the time it took me to get dressed the heavens have opened... Pff


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Rain hasn't reached me yet... But I've seen the radar and it's only a short distance away but moving northwards slowly! No way am I going out in the predicted deluge!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

This radar picture. I may get out between the rain. But the sausages are on so I am going to watch the football.


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know what I'm going to do.......having had a sleepless night, I'm going on a slow walk. CCers will be pleased to note that I won't be taking any photos for this competition - I'll leave the winning entry to Potsy.
> 
> Have a good breakfast and enjoy the TV (boll*cks to going on a ride ), Al



Since you've already won I gather you are sitting on your laurels.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bike?


Oh damnation, knew I forgot something


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> actually, because it's wimps, it may be more like 8 bottles of wine


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101286
> This radar picture. I may get out between the rain. But the sausages are on so I am going to watch the football.


Once you are under it, it hangs around... Still dry here but I've seen rain on a webcam south of me!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Hot and sunny here on the beach but I'm shattered so no ride for me.

I'm going to see a friend's new puppy later. Let's hope I can be strong and not want another one too badly.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>



lets just say, I wouldn't challenge you ( and most definitely not @hopless500  ) to a drinking contest 

you ladies know how to PARTY


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

F


potsy said:


> 25c as I left work and very muggy, just had a mahoosive thunderstorm so Satnav should be happy





phil_hg_uk said:


> Well we have torrential rain here with thunder & lightening for about 2 hours and I just had to get the ladder out and go up and clear the gutters as they were overflowing thanks to the local wildlife constructing things in it


 that thunderstorm missed us! We had a single flash and a few rumbles close by, plenty of rumbles at a distance and lots of rain until the early hours but the thunderstorm went east of us!  

I'm considering a bike ride this am only. Not a long one. The local cafe might see us again today, same route as last week. Then retire to my chair for a day of rest and that is only because I have just doubled my steroids..  did that yesterday as well because I was feeling so bad.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> lets just say, I wouldn't challenge you ( and most definitely not @hopless500  ) to a drinking contest
> 
> you ladies know how to PARTY


If I was drinking Gin I would just say to you don't, bother you would never win. 

Unless food is involved I'm actually a total lightweight the vast majority of the time. I think the most I drank on tour in one go was 3 beers,which may have been 9% and that would have been over a long late lunch.So I think you would be fine.

Hop just drinks knats pea larger so you would win there too.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

okay, I'll now think of you as 'ladies that lunch' rather than party animals


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> okay, I'll now think of you as 'ladies that lunch' rather than party animals


Yes that's a perfect description I will live up to


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

My OH is getting the bikes out. It seems he has decided we are have a bike ride!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My OH is getting the bikes out. It seems he has decided we are have a bike ride!



At last some quality photos are a distinct possibility


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Just looked out the front door. It's just grey and very wet...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> At last some quality photos are a distinct possibility


Maybe. It depends on what mood he is in whilst I'm cycling and if I can stop...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Just looked out the front door. It's just grey and very wet...


Blue skies and sunny here!


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> lets just say, I wouldn't challenge you ( and most definitely not @hopless500  ) to a drinking contest
> 
> you ladies know how to PARTY


Trouble is, yesterday's 'imbibing' has resulted in missing secateurs


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2015)

here


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Thunder now to go with the downpour. My breakfast is going to have to do.


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

Here we go, 20 beers and 20 ciders for @hopless500 and 20 gins for @Hill Wimp. Plus there is live music all day, face painting for 'short people' and a bbq. If ever there was a day made for the "Lushes who lunch' then it's this one.






I may be a little giggly later, no riding tiday.


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

It's got very dark here.....


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's got very dark here.....


I think you are going to get wet.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Outside the front door.... I need to go and get the papers if stuck in today.


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Forget I said it isn't raining and send me an ark quickly!


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Outside the front door.... I need to go and get the papers if stuck in today.
> View attachment 101290


Gate needs painting


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

And in the 1 min it took to remember to shut windows the stairs are wet!


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

A puddle forms by our gate if it rains heavily (not in light rain), it appeared within a couple of mins of it starting


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Weeding and gate painting, just sayin'


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Local weather station reckons 4 mm fell in that first couple of mins, straight down!


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2015)

Still full on  here.
Washing on line. Chicken coop scrubbed out and drying.
Toast


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2015)

No rain here 

I am working on my masterpiece, careful planning is going on so as to take the best possible pic, I may even take my bike along


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

I am out in the rain. Very few cyclists but soooo many joggers. What's that all about. Having a cuppa tea before I decide which way next.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2015)

Hot and sunny here with a strong breeze blowing. Looking forward to


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Blazing sunshine here now


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am out in the rain. Very few cyclists but soooo many joggers. What's that all about. Having a cuppa tea before I decide which way next.
> View attachment 101298


I like running in the rain, it keeps you cool and feeling alive.


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Weeding and gate painting, just sayin'


The gate is always on the "to do" list, I hate preparing to paint though don't mind the painting bit, and weeds... They keep on re growing - I just deal with them a couple of times a year..... I would do it now since you have reminded me but it's raining


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Back and in the dry. It certainly chucked it down for the 10 miles home. Waterproof worked great and is very long at the back so no wet behind. Overshoes even better as I deliberately went through every puddle to give them some abuse. Not a drop of water through them and none down the front of my legs even in shorts. Right I stopped for cider and the papers so off to get dry then wait for all the amazing pictures to start rolling in. I even took one myself.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What waterproof have you got, Al? I've tried various ones and never had much luck...



Some Italian one by Agu that I picked up at a bike jumble. It packs into a small sausage which will go in a jersey and it kept me dry. It got a bit steamy but nothing to shout about and will be great and it's big enough I can wear my merino long sleeve when winter arrives.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Some Italian one by Agu that I picked up at a bike jumble. It packs into a small sausage which will go in a jersey and it kept me dry. It got a bit steamy but nothing to shout about and will be great and it's big enough I can wear my merino long sleeve when winter arrives.



The first time I read that I spent a few seconds wondering how a small sausage would keep you dry


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The first time I read that I spent a few seconds wondering how a small sausage would keep you dry



I would eat it rather than shelter under a real sausage.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

And come on rain. Head over to London village as there is a cricket match that needs your help.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2015)

^


BigAl68 said:


> And come on rain. Head over to London village as there is a cricket match that needs your help.



I think it's heading this way in about an hour or so, just mowed the lawn and it needs a good watering. Fingers crossed


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

The stewards are queuing up for rain costs according to TMS. Here I am hoping it just buggers off from Somerset


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

Did someone say it was beer festival time?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> The gate is always on the "to do" list, I hate preparing to paint though don't mind the painting bit, and weeds... They keep on re growing - I just deal with them a couple of times a year..... I would do it now since you have reminded me but it's raining


Must be a West Country thing


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Heavy rain due on the beach around 2pm so the BBC says but now the Beeb have sacked the Met Office who knows what will happen.

It's clouding over but it's very warm and there is a warm strong breeze.

No photos were taken in the making of this post.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavy rain due on the beach around 2pm so the BBC says but now the Beeb have sacked the Met Office who knows what will happen.
> 
> It's clouding over but it's very warm and there is a warm strong breeze.
> 
> No photos were taken in the making of this post.



Did I mention its blazing sunshine here


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Did I mention its blazing sunshine here


You expect me to believe it's sunny in Yorkshire ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You expect me to believe it's sunny in Yorkshire ?



I know unusual right ........ but true


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 101315
> View attachment 101316


Photoshop or its last year's.


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Still full on  here.
> Washing on line. Chicken coop scrubbed out and drying.
> Toast



Keep it that way please, my daughter is travelling to Aldeburgh tomorrow.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Toast



I bet its difficult getting the pig into the toaster


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Still raining... Different view of the gate (hopefully the picky ones




can't see the peeling paint and weeds)


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

It might be washed away in the downpour, or at the very least become rusty, so I was saving it for another day


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Still raining... Different view of the gate (hopefully the picky ones
> View attachment 101318
> can't see the peeling paint and weeds)


it's not peeling

I believe they now called it 'distressed', it's the in thing


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

Beer, burgers snd the musical stylings of Banjo Des.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

I managed to get sunburnt this morning. and there was a photo in the making of the sunburn. I just need to download it off the camera and convert it to a jpeg. But first I need to apply some aftersun lotion.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

It actually stopped raining. Not sure for how long but it may be my queue to go to the corner shop as I need something to nibble on.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Not sure what you west country bumpkins were on about earlier.

The rain arrived dribbled a bit then buggered off towards @hopless500 

Ironing and cleaning done, rock and roll

There may be some wine nearby, it is Sunday after all


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It actually stopped raining. Not sure for how long but it may be my queue to go to the corner shop as I need something to nibble on.


I have one curly wurly left if your catching is any good.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure what you west country bumpkins were on about earlier.
> 
> The rain arrived dribbled a bit then buggered off towards @hopless500
> 
> ...



Hey less of the bumpkin. And @summerdays is a naturalised bumpkin anyway


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

Raining now. Sat next to me is Mildred. 

Mildred was 100 yesterday and she's going to beer festivals. Kudos Mildred.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

On one of my many visits to Anjuna night market in Goa,a hippy ravers paradise, I met a very elderly couple from Finland who spent their winters raving every year in glorious Goa.

What a life !


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Hey less of the bumpkin. And @summerdays is a naturalised bumpkin anyway


 Yep I fit in around here


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

Oh dear


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Keep it that way please, my daughter is travelling to Aldeburgh tomorrow.


Ah. We're about half an hour away from rain I reckon.
Hopefully the sun will come back out tomorrow.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh dear



She's looking good for 100


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> On one of my many visits to Anjuna night market in Goa,a hippy ravers paradise, I met a very elderly couple from Finland who spent their winters raving every year in glorious Goa.
> 
> What a life !



Do you still go to Goa?


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> On one of my many visits to Anjuna night market in Goa,a hippy ravers paradise, I met a very elderly couple from Finland who spent their winters raving every year in glorious Goa.
> 
> What a life !



My mum came and visited me in 1995 for Xmas in goa. I had been bumming around India and south East Asia for a while and she had only heard of goa. Whilst there she got a tattoo, pierced her nose and came to a new year rave where most people were off their trolley on acid.


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> She's looking good for 100


Lu says you are in soooo much trouble.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Do you still go to Goa?


I was last there in Jan 2011. I love it and Anjuna on a Wednesday night is a must.
That year I walked the Arabian coast road with a group of friends. 

2012 was Rajasthan, totally different but as with most places in India for me it was awesome.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> My mum came and visited me in 1995 for Xmas in goa. I had been bumming around India and south East Asia for a while and she had only heard of goa. Whilst there she got a tattoo, pierced her nose and came to a new year rave where most people were off their trolley on acid.


Way to go


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu says you are in soooo much trouble.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> She's looking good for 100


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was last there in Jan 2011. I love it and Anjuna on a Wednesday night is a must.
> That year I walked the Arabian coast road with a group of friends.
> 
> 2012 was Rajasthan, totally different but as with most places in India for me it was awesome.



I'm giving Goa a miss this winter () but have other plans.

Next winter, though, 4-5 months in Palolem again.


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Weeding and gate painting, just sayin'




She's been told before! She got negative points for that gate in my gates and arches challenge. She also won btw, with a beautiful archway.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I'm giving Goa a miss this winter () but have other plans.
> 
> Next winter, though, 4-5 months in Palolem again.


Is there anywhere better ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> She's been told before! She got negative points for that gate in my gates and arches challenge. She also won btw, with a beautiful archway.


I think it would win a vintage challenge


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is there anywhere better ?



Probably not, all things taken into consideration, but Australia, South Africa, California, Spain and Barbados are calling out to me. Only two can win (before and after Christmas).


----------



## summerdays (23 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> She's been told before! She got negative points for that gate in my gates and arches challenge. She also won btw, with a beautiful archway.


I was hoping no one would remember


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Probably not, all things taken into consideration, but Australia, South Africa, California, Spain and Barbados are calling out to me. Only two can win (before and after Christmas).


Australia I enjoyed for 6 weeks but that was enough, I have seen a very small part of California so cannot comment, South Africa is on the list and Spain is a stunning country,somewhere that will feature a lot in my retirement. If you haven't been Seville is beautiful and my favourite city in the world.

I have my heart set on a train/cycle tour of classical Spain.

I have a mate with a holiday rental in Barbados and I keep meaning to get out there.


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2015)

No photos but had a lovely hot sunny ride with the Salford social cycling group. It's absolutely chucking it down now! Good timing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

Fabian is in the Velta


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

I'm cleaning my Christmas cactus.







I may be some time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm cleaning my Christmas cactus.
> 
> View attachment 101332
> 
> ...


What do you feed it ????


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Looking at its size, presumably it gets whatever it asks for


Feed me Seymour

If you don't know wtf, Google it


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Keep it that way please, my daughter is travelling to Aldeburgh tomorrow.


Aldeburgh is a lovely place, tell your daughter to eat at the Lighthouse.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


>


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Fabian is in the Velta


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

The sun is back on the beach


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

We have returned from the pub to sober up, we shall return for more beer and music after the Vuelta highlights. Anyway, this afternoon I tried Black Death, downed an Olympian, we both saw off a Prussian and Lu enjoyed a Big Willy.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The sun is back on the beach



Your obsessed with beaches & retirement.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu enjoyed a Big Willy.


her first?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> her first?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Your obsessed with beaches & retirement.


Oh you know me so well just add a bike and mix


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


>



He's gone very quiet


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh you know me so well just add a bike and mix with alcohol



FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> FTFY


I like to be sociable.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like to be sociable.



 yeah thats one way of putting it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What do you feed it ????


Christmas Cake


Just repotted her as well. She's missing around 100 leaves now, but it's for the best. She should put on a nice growth spurt and a good flowering either this autumn out next spring!


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> He's gone very quiet


I don't like to boast.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

OG bars



__ djb1971
__ 23 Aug 2015





reflection in my carbon bar

struggling with reflections, 2 of my bikes are currently in bits and it's pitch dark when I've been out.

Still, look on the bright side, I won't win


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> OG bars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best yet, a true winner.

When does this one end ?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is the best yet, a true winner.
> 
> When does this one end ?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Very artistic......many congrats dj


don't give me that Rocky, you've still won


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is the best yet, a true winner.
> 
> When does this one end ?



Good to see @djb1971 entering high quality, arty, winning pics. Shall I announce the winner?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Good to see @djb1971 entering high quality, arty, winning pics. Shall I announce the winner?


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No need, we already know the winner
> 
> 
> Congrats dj


Shouldn't we wait for Potsy?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Shouldn't we wait for Potsy?


I love you


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I love you


I just wanted him to confirm that he thought you were the winner too.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I just wanted him to confirm that he thought you were the winner too.


I'm very fickle

I've gone off you


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

@BigAl68 excellent piece of judging.
Well done @djb1971 and the next challenge is .............. ?


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @BigAl68 excellent piece of judging.
> Well done @djb1971 and the next challenge is .............. ?


 seascapes and beaches

wonder who will win


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> seascapes and beaches
> 
> wonder who will win


I'm on a city break for a month.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm on a city break for a month.


thats all good

the comp is in play for one month and a week


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> thats all good
> 
> the comp is in play for one month and a week


I may emigrate, you won't find me.


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I may emigrate, you won't find me.


I'll follow the gin trail 



User14044mountain said:


> Now I'm all confused.......


that's not difficult on here!

plus it's an age thing


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2015)

Congratulations on winning the next competition wimpy, what's the new challenge? 

Can I suggest 'poncy food and (lack of) cycling'


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'll follow the gin trail
> 
> 
> that's not difficult on here!
> ...


There will be no reflection or beach posts tomorrow as I am at the British Library looking at the Magna Carta.
Must remember my reading glasses or I will see nothing.

After that I'm doing my bit helping the Finchley Pensioners and serving lunch


----------



## djb1971 (23 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> After that I'm doing my bit helping the Finchley Pensioners and serving lunch


getting a bit of practice for next year


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> getting a bit of practice for next year


845 working days at the most unfortunatly, wish it was next year.

However yes i'm taking retirement lectures from the master.


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Speaking as a Finchley pensioner, I'm looking forward to a change from the usual meals on wheels.



If it's wimpy no wheels will be involved.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> seascapes and beaches
> 
> wonder who will win


I won't as I live hundreds of miles from seascapes and beaches. But I'll try to come up with something. I may be safer for it, as we are starting our hurricane season over here.


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There will be no reflection or beach posts tomorrow as I am at the British Library looking at the Magna Carta.
> Must remember my reading glasses or I will see nothing.



Did I tell you that I worked at the British Library when it was being built back in the early nineties. For 3 months 5 floors underground, one wall was next to the District Line tube.

BTW... sorry lul, your husband put me up to it!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Did I tell you that I worked at the British Library when it was being built back in the early nineties. For 3 months 5 floors underground, one wall was next to the District Line tube.
> 
> BTW... sorry lul, your husband put me up to it!


Shall i look out for your signature cunningly hidden in the woodwork ?


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Shall i look out for your signature cunningly hidden in the woodwork ?



  ....... Enjoy your day!


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Aug 2015)

so much waffle, so few photos...

What else should I expect from you lot? Anyone want to come and finish a report for me today that is due for my clinical director as I really can't be bothered and really want to go home and go back to bed. Early starts when it is pitch black and wet really are crap in August.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This time, I really am confused.....whose competition is it at the mo? Reflections? Sea? Big Al's collection of empty cider cans?



It is still my competition, sob! The subject is still reflections and I put the collection out for the recycling man on Thursday and I have only had four cans since.... I think I am ill or something.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I put the collection out for the recycling man on Thursday and I have only had four cans


I bet they've had to lay people off and downsize to a transit van for collections


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Don't worry @BigAl68 the London lunch massive will keep up the respectability of the thread today.

Have a photo of one of my towns castles instead


----------



## djb1971 (24 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> one of my towns castles


that's just a posh wall


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Aug 2015)

What happened to that castle the walls are so low they wouldn't keep anyone out?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Err there is a rather large moat around it






King Henry VIII last Tudor Rose castle.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Egrets, I have a few.......from this morning's walk
> 
> View attachment 101397



Looks like it was taken through a window at a distance. Are you sure you were outside?



BTW, it's a heron.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> BTW, it's a heron.


You must be new here…


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy tells me it's an egret.


Tall pigeon


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You must be new here…



Nah, I like to mock


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Looks like that runaway Emu if you ask me.

I will just go check, one of these books here must have a definative picture to prove @potsy right.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Im reflecting on my visit to the British Library.

Awesome and i need to move in but where to start


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im reflecting on my visit to the British Library.
> 
> Awesome and i need to move in but where to start


in ornithology with a picture of an egret?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> in ornithology with a picture of an egret?


Give me er, a while. I may be some time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Gloomy skies around St Pancras and my ever optimistic summer feet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

British Library window reflection. 


This place has loads of cycling paraphernalia


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)




----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2015)

Hills, I'm surprised, your photos today didn't have an old bloke gurning in the middle of the shot.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I came across a car that is in your price range, TVC....
> 
> View attachment 101438


I've already got two of them, I use them to prop open the garage doors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

A thoroughly splendid lunch was had and Rocky totally behaved himself. No flashing of feet or photo bombing took place and no tourists were harmed.

Some may be suffering PSTD though after hearing stories of the things academics get up to, i was shocked.

I placed him firmly on the escalator for the Northbound Northern line so i do hope he is not posting from Brixton having forgotten his way home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just popped up out of the tube......and here I am
> 
> View attachment 101441


I knew i should never have let you loose on your own


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What is Potsy doing in a white dress?
> 
> View attachment 101442


Same as usual by the look of it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Not far from home and all is bright and lovely.

Its so clear you can see the cars driving along the cliffs is Calais.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2015)

Are you saying she's made it all the way to Paris?


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not entirely sure where it is, all I know is that they talk in a foreign language


You could ask Potsy, but I'm not sure he ventures that far from home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

I wondered why i was being served Champagne, i may have wondered onto the wrong platform.

May be late into work tomorrow


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

So does this qualify?
It's an n+1 and new set of wheels, plus there's a reflection!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So does this qualify?
> It's an n+1 and new set of wheels, plus there's a reflection!
> 
> View attachment 101449


Love the colour


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Love the colour


This snazzy isn't it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So does this qualify?
> It's an n+1 and new set of wheels, plus there's a reflection!
> 
> View attachment 101449



Tyres need pumping up, I'd change the brake blocks as the stock ones are crap, and the chain looks slack.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So does this qualify?
> It's an n+1 and new set of wheels, plus there's a reflection!
> 
> View attachment 101449



How do you rest your drink on the stand behind? Liking the colour similar to an MTB I've seen recently , but reckon this one will go faster.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> How do you rest your drink on the stand behind? Liking the colour similar to an MTB I've seen recently , but reckon this one will go faster.


I reckon this one will actually get used for a start


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> How do you rest your drink on the stand behind? Liking the colour similar to an MTB I've seen recently , but reckon this one will go faster.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So does this qualify?
> It's an n+1 and new set of wheels, plus there's a reflection!
> 
> View attachment 101449




Very shiny! I really like the colour. Did you get "fitted" for it? Saddle looks comfy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Very shiny! I really like the colour. Did you get "fitted" for it? Saddle looks comfy.


Yep, they come in different styles and types. This is an 18 inch model. Arm rests drop down to give better access to the wheels because I'm an active user not a passive user of the wheelchair. In other words I can propel myself around rather than relying on someone else to do so. Seats are changeable as well but I've stuck with the standard saddle to start of with.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not entirely sure where it is, all I know is that they talk in a foreign language



Round here I hear all sorts of languages.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope they aren't Marathon Plus tyres - just the thought of changing them is making my thumbs hurt.
> 
> I just love the blue, by the way


Solid tyres so heavier than marathon pluses but at least I don't have to take them off at all!


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Aug 2015)

Nice wheels @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

For @Katherine alternate angle of graffiti wall/building


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

My new bike is a bit of a bird magnet


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, those are cygnets - they come in different colours to swans, any fule no that.


geese its a matter of where you come from... they be no swans...  and they not be owned by no queen either.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> geese its a matter of where you come from... they be no swans...  and they not be owned by no queen either.


They are owned by the Canadians.

Hope you got permission to photograph them Potsy, if not you will be in deep doo dah.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are owned by the Canadians.


you are good at geesing!


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> geese its a matter of where you come from... they be no swans...  and they not be owned by no queen either.


You tell him satnav, those are Manchester geese, you can tell by their walk and bad attitude


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> For @Katherine alternate angle of graffiti wall/building
> 
> View attachment 101472



Nice bike.



Hill Wimp said:


> They are owned by the Canadians.
> 
> Hope you got permission to photograph them Potsy, if not you will be in deep doo dah.



Wish they'd take them back.



potsy said:


> My new bike is a bit of a bird magnet
> 
> View attachment 101476



Nasty cissy thing on the back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You tell him satnav, those are Manchester geese, you can tell by their walk and bad attitude


Where's their hoodies ?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Nasty cissy thing on the back.




@potsy - he called you a cissy


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)

I just saw this on Yahoo News 

*Woman Downs Entire Bottle Of Cognac Because She Couldn’t Take It On Flight*

I thought @Hill Wimp was at work


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I just saw this on Yahoo News
> 
> *Woman Downs Entire Bottle Of Cognac Because She Couldn’t Take It On Flight*
> 
> I thought @Hill Wimp was at work


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)

@Hill Wimp are you having trouble typing .......... HIC !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Hill Wimp are you having trouble typing .......... HIC !!!!!!!!!


I can confirm she typed the smilie (or selected it) and inserted it inside the quotes rather than the usual of deleting too much and it ending up inside the quotes because the system auto added end of quote onto the message....

And there is every chance that that made no sense to anyone other than a moderator...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can confirm she typed the smilie (or selected it) and inserted it inside the quotes rather than the usual of deleting too much and it ending up inside the quotes because the system auto added end of quote onto the message....
> 
> And there is every chance that that made no sense to anyone other than a moderator...
> 
> View attachment 101487



Yup as I suspected, under the affluence of incohol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yup as I suspected, under the affluence of incohol


@Hill Wimp ?
I only claim morphine....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Hill Wimp ?
> I only claim morphine....



HW not you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> HW not you


wheph


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> wheph



I have no idea what that means


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

phew


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

I am afraid to dissapoint you all i haven't even had a coffee today.

Earl Grey to start and then peppermint tea all day. Mind you i could do with a Gin after today, i was busy. 

You lot got your taxes worth out of me today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...and people got their taxes worth out of me today


Was that whilst you were napping ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You lot got your taxes worth out of me today.


1st time for everything?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> 1st time for everything?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Aug 2015)

Waffle, waffle, waffle... This should be renamed the waffle and occasional photo challenge. Anyway I have had enough so i am off to hogwarts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

I'll get my broomstick


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


>


You can't be waiting for qualifying reflective cycling photos, you will be pickled by the time one comes along.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'll get my broomstick
> 
> View attachment 101494



Is that standard issue these days? Next things they will be turning Scotland Yard into flats


----------



## BigAl68 (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can't be waiting for qualifying reflective cycling photos, you will be pickled by the time one comes along.



That will make two of us then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Is that standard issue these days? Next things the will be turning Scotland Yard into flats


I was bought up on a TV diet of Bewitched.

Best way to travel.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That will make two of us then.


I'd have a nap and check in at Xmas and you may be lucky.


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> For @Katherine alternate angle of graffiti wall/building
> 
> View attachment 101472



Thanks. Quite impressive! 
Is the path as good as that all the way? I've not been down it but was thinking of using it between the canal after Stretford, as far as Chorlton Water Park which is where I meet the Chorlton Wanderers. I usually get on the road after Stretford.


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are owned by the Canadians.



But if you call them Canadian geese instead of Canada geese (as I did once to my sister (who lives in Toronto),), you'll get into trouble!

Edit : not sure about the correct grammatical use of those brackets and commas!


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks. Quite impressive!
> Is the path as good as that all the way? I've not been down it but was thinking of using it between the canal after Stretford, as far as Chorlton Water Park which is where I meet the Chorlton Wanderers. I usually get on the road after Stretford.


You wouldn't want to do it on a road bike Katherine, quite bumpy and rough/gravelly in places.
Perfect for a mtb or very wide tyred hybrid


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You wouldn't want to do it on a road bike Katherine, quite bumpy and rough/gravelly in places.
> Perfect for a mtb or very wide tyred hybrid


OK. I have 32 inch tyres. Not even on a dry day?


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> OK. I have 32 inch tyres. Not even on a dry day?


That's what I used to ride it on before I got the mtb, should be ok on those if you take it easy.

The river path on the side with the wall is loose stone/gravel so not nice, but the side I was on there is more smooth, depends which way you go.


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> That's what I used to ride it on before I got the mtb, should be ok on those if you take it easy.
> 
> The river path on the side with the wall is loose stone/gravel so not nice, but the side I was on there is more smooth, depends which way you go.


Well, which side would I go on?


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well, which side would I go on?


The side I'm on in the picture 

If you come off the canal and towards Stretford cemetery then you are on the right route, hard to explain but if you want I will sort out my Strava route and screen grab it for you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just to get the ball rolling again
> 
> View attachment 101511
> 
> ...


Ooo like the red hub. That would look nice on my Ridgeback.


----------



## Puddles (25 Aug 2015)

One from the tent on the very soggy I.O.W the tent window is causing the warped reflection


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> OK. I have 32 *inch* tyres. Not even on a dry day?


 & 

Should be fine even on the wettest of days!

[QUOTE 3871871, member: 9609"]that's wide - balancing should be easy though[/QUOTE]
I'm glad someone else has picked up on that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Waffle, waffle, waffle... This *should be renamed* the waffle and occasional photo challenge. <snip>


Duely done.


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Duely done.


Err you should tell it as it really is....


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

A *bit* of waffle?


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> A *bit* of waffle?


Do you need glasses


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err you should tell it as it really is....


You beat me to it!


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Do you need glasses



Why would I need glasses to see the waffle?


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

OK, so I posted this to the thread under the original name but it has disappeared.

Seems Ford want to enter the competition.


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Why would I need glasses to see the waffle?


So that you can add to it?


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

I never waffle.


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

@Shaun the mods are abusing their powers


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Waffle, waffle, waffle... This should be renamed the waffle and occasional photo challenge...





mybike said:


> A *bit* of waffle?



But I don't like waffles. Can we rename it to 'the pancakes and pictures thread' please?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> @Shaun the mods are abusing their powers


I've reported us!

Now where is that suitable manic grin?


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> @Shaun the mods are abusing their powers


Spoilsport


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> @Shaun the mods are abusing their powers


Snitch


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> So that you can add to it?



Like TVC I never waffle. I'm always erudite and informative.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> But I don't like waffles. Can we rename it to 'the pancakes and pictures thread' please?



I read that as puncture & picture thread, where did I put my glasses.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Like TVC I never waffle. I'm always erudite and informative.


Goes off to look up...


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

I am hill wimp's informant


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I am hill wimp's informant


I think HW is not paying you enough. I gather you can only afford one kebab at a time!


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

All my alerts seem to be for this thread.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No waffle here
> 
> As you were, @BigAl68



Now you're really making it confusing. Or maybe you're just trying to win.


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Now you're really making it confusing. Or maybe you're just trying to win.


I'll second that!


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 101572


It looks like you're trying to leave Yorkshire. Good man.


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

Looks like he's trying to win....


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 101573



You've managed to get the reflection with different colour mudguards.


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think HW is not paying you enough. I gather you can only afford one kebab at a time!


She pays me in kind


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

What are you lot smoking 

I go away for a couple of hours and find @potsy outing himself, you are on your own now sweetie and @User14044 has gone all unilateral and and and the mods are playing hookey


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> She pays me in kind


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

Yes, it does appear that Rocky has hoisted his own flag and declared independence. Still, at least we know who will win his own private photo competition


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2015)

Taken on my ride today


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


He's getting a bit giddy tonight isn't he.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Taken on my ride today
> 
> View attachment 101580



Chain's slack.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Aug 2015)

WTF has happened here?

You lot can't be left alone for a minute. You're worse than my kids* 


* I've not got any but I've heard they're trouble


----------



## djb1971 (25 Aug 2015)

You forgot one 













rockys bike



__ djb1971
__ 27 Jul 2015


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> WTF has happened here?
> 
> You lot can't be left alone for a minute. You're worse than my kids*
> 
> ...


It wasn't me.


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> The side I'm on in the picture
> 
> If you come off the canal and towards Stretford cemetery then you are on the right route, hard to explain but if you want I will sort out my Strava route and screen grab it for you.


Thank you


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What are you lot smoking
> 
> I go away for a couple of hours and find @potsy outing himself, you are on your own now sweetie and @User14044 has gone all unilateral and and and the mods are playing hookey



Umm, I'm also reading a lot of pages in bemusement after being out to Pilates this evening and then being on kitchen duty.


----------



## Shaun (26 Aug 2015)

Right ... come on ... sort yourselves out and get some pics posted ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2015)

Pictures may have to wait.
It's dark here.
I don't think there are any Great Blue Herons about, 
although if I go on the trail,
I'm sure I would stumble on some Canada Geese (Canadian Honkers).


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Shaun said:


> Right ... come on ... sort yourselves out and get some pics posted ...



As shaun said.... Now I go to bed and wake to three more pages of waffle. @mybike at least posted one picture.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

And @SatNavSaysStraightOn I think the change of thread name is great as it certainly let's other people know what to expect


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

And the day just gets better. It sounds like the middle of winter outside. I am putting another pot of coffee on and getting the train... August you have been a disappointment and I think you need to have a look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

I have woken up and its November out there. Nearly hibernation time for me and time to wrap the bikes up for winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Just for those who missed the fun, I renamed the thread last night.




Edit: I should really say *we* renamed the thread last night because @summerdays also played a part in it


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Can we keep it or maybe rename it the guess the subject of the challenge and pancake thread...???


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

We have proposed a dedicated 2nd thread in the past that is for chatter regarding the current competition. It's it worth doing that instead, of even a new thread that is that actual competition thread and pulling this times entries over into that?


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

But if it's deleted just think of the fact that those winning entries would disappear.... Perhaps a merge would mean that you don't miss out?


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We have proposed a dedicated 2nd thread in the past that is for charter regarding the current competition. It's it worth doing that instead, of even a new thread that is that actual competition thread and pulling this times entries over into that?



sounds very complicated and can I decide after I decide who next needs to plough through this and decide who gets to run the next one...


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and I don't care, because it won't be me



Brave words there 

And your probably right as that picture of the doggy that @mybike posted is on the short list of possibly two or three pictures at the moment.


----------



## Puddles (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've not seen it because he's on my Ignore list


Ditto

We are off to the castle today on the bus as we are not loving the hills here and I was up at silly o clock by the tent attempting to take off in the storm, still blowing like a wots it out there now *yawn*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Not sure what's complicated about chatter in one thread and actual qualifying entries in another, but.... It would certainly make it easier for the current judge, not to mention finding the subject matter of the existing comp and who won the last one etc.

Leave it with you.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

it seems @User14044 just can't help himself. How do we get two threads with the exact same name... I would shudder if this happened with one of my databases at work. Don't we have a rule of uniqueness here? This place is like the wild west


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

And two became one..... 

I was going to say it may make this thread appear a little bit of nonsense now I've merged them.... But then I decided nothing had changed


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

ARghhh... Right I am off to bury my head in medical statistics as this changed name, second thread nonsense which has now been merged had pickled my head. I didn't drink before I started coming here.. I may need to go to wetherspoons for a cider and sambuka


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Ahhhhhh, did you actually make a second thread?

Didn't see it, sorry.


And I was serious about a chatter and actual photo threads BTW, so we could just opt in to the actual photos if we wanted to and bale on the chatter thread should we wish.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ahhhhhh, did you actually make a second thread?
> 
> Didn't see it, sorry.
> 
> ...



It wasn't me it was that naughty boy @User14044


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Ahhhhhh, did you actually make a second thread?
> 
> Didn't see it, sorry.
> 
> ...




It might take everyone a bit of getting used to but two threads would work. There are separate chat threads for the century and half century challenges, but they are locked at the top, which helps as well. I've started making a list on a piece of paper of past themes which I've been meaning to type up one day...!


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

I'd like a 2nd thread - I've rather given up on the photo challenge because there were too many pages of chat to catch up on when I'd been away for a while, and I couldn't work out what the current competition actually was.

Now don't get me wrong here - the chat is highly amusing and entertaining, and I'd hate to see it go - and I think if posters want to make a comment about a photo entry, they can quote the post from the photo thread in the chat thread to have a go at it make their point (I think that's what the +Quote thing does, isn't it?)


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Can we keep it or maybe rename it the guess the subject of the challenge and pancake thread...???



how about 

"big waffly gasbags who may or may not be on bikes and who may or may not have a camera but may be heading to the pub for a pint"


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As shaun said.... Now I go to bed and wake to three more pages of waffle. @mybike at least posted one picture.



But not, I hasten to point out, my own!



BigAl68 said:


> Brave words there
> 
> And your probably right as that picture of the doggy that @mybike posted is on the short list of possibly two or three pictures at the moment.



Again, I point out is an inspirational picture, not my own work! {starts to panic}

I also note that there are two people I can be rude about with impunity since they are ignoring me.

{now where is that picture that got everyone upset last time}


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> it seems @User14044 just can't help himself. How do we get two threads with the exact same name... I would shudder if this happened with one of my databases at work. Don't we have a rule of uniqueness here? This place is like the wild west


Now thats the sound of a stats man if ever i heard.


BigAl68 said:


> it seems @User14044 just can't help himself. How do we get two threads with the exact same name... I would shudder if this happened with one of my databases at work. Don't we have a rule of uniqueness here? This place is like the wild west



Do you line your towels up on the rail and tins in the cupboard by chance


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

Do i have to pay to vote ?

That could interfere with my gin and cycling budget ?


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> it seems @User14044 just can't help himself. How do we get two threads with the exact same name... I would shudder if this happened with one of my databases at work. Don't we have a rule of uniqueness here? This place is like the wild west



Please tell me you don't index on the name. {cries out in pain}


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Please tell me you don't index on the name. {cries out in pain}



Some of the old databases I inherited do.... I have a budget this year to replace this system and the databases at last. You would be shocked, or possibly not, with the way the NHS in the past kept their data. It is slowly getting better as all the old legacy systems are shelved.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Can I suggest we trial 2 threads for a while and see how it works. I have also baled on this thread several times now because of the chatter and I think the competition is loosing its interest to a lot of people for that very same reason.

I am more than happy to copy over this month's entries and the rules as we know them currently into a new thread and link it in here so people can opt in via the 'watch thread' option until they have a photo leaving this thread as the chatter/waffle thread.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

Go for it!


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Some of the old databases I inherited do.... I have a budget this year to replace this system and the databases at last. You would be shocked, or possibly not, with the way the NHS in the past kept their data. It is slowly getting better as all the old legacy systems are shelved.


Oi I wrote some of the NHS systems years ago, and whilst there were name indexes the patient had a unique number (apart from when things went wrong) I'll blame the systems that replaced the ones I worked on


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I suggest we trial 2 threads for a while and see how it works. I have also baled on this thread several times now because of the chatter and I think the competition is loosing its interest to a lot of people for that very same reason.
> 
> I am more than happy to copy over this month's entries and the rules as we know them currently into a new thread and link it in here so people can opt in via the 'watch thread' option until they have a photo leaving this thread as the chatter/waffle thread.



It was the reason it took me a while to join in. I still remember finding the thread not long after finding the new posts button (it took me quite a while to learn all about the features of the forum!). 
The first picture that I will never forget was someone on a bike with a cone on their head. I've since skimmed through the pages and found out that the culprit was @User9609. It sums up the fun side of the competition rather well, but it was confusing at the time.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I suggest we trial 2 threads for a while and see how it works. I have also baled on this thread several times now because of the chatter and I think the competition is loosing its interest to a lot of people for that very same reason.
> 
> I am more than happy to copy over this month's entries and the rules as we know them currently into a new thread and link it in here so people can opt in via the 'watch thread' option until they have a photo leaving this thread as the chatter/waffle thread.



However, I don't think you will have time today, you've got a Bake Off to win!


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> It was the reason it took me a while to join in. I still remember finding the thread not long after finding the new posts button (it took me quite a while to learn all about the features of the forum!).
> The first picture that I will never forget was someone on a bike with a cone on their head. I've since skimmed through the pages and found out that the culprit was @User9609. It sums up the fun side of the competition rather well, but it was confusing at the time.


Well I can claim to be another who've taken a cone headgear photo, though looking back lots of the photos I posted on a hosting site are now gone.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oi I wrote some of the NHS systems years ago, and whilst there were name indexes the patient had a unique number (apart from when things went wrong) I'll blame the systems that replaced the ones I worked on



You aren't the only one and we still get duplicate patients even with our 21st century systems.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> However, I don't think you will have time today, you've got a Bake Off to win!


I have to sit down periodically and rest because I can't stand for more than 45 mins yet... so I can do it now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

Just spotted the other thread @SatNavSaysStraightOn and its closed.

TBF i have nothing to post in it but is that right ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just spotted the other thread @SatNavSaysStraightOn and its closed.
> 
> TBF i have nothing to post in it but is that right ?


I am moving content over to it, then I will open it up to entries. If by chance you have an entry, just post it here and I will move it over. Just working out where the current comp starsrs havs taken me a while and working out whatto take over and what not to is getting interesting!


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

Rather you than me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

yep - it took a long time to find the start and re-read all of it and decide what has and has not qualified to be moved over... :ahhhhh:

right now for the big move! Shame there is not a copy option for individual posts...

Edit: there is a copy option - that will work much better. Right done.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

Right folks. I have copied over the winner's announcement and the new comp plus what vaguely qualifies.

Yell with the post number or better yet report a post you think should be copied to the new thread if you think it is a qualifying post and similarly if you think something is over in the new thread that should not be. This one is now for waffle or pancakes only!

New thread is here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-pictures.186460/ and some of you will have been informed of this via the notification that your post has been copied over, if you have entered a qualifying post that is!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can we change the name of that thread to 'cycling photo challenge pictures' ? The rules thing looks like it's one of those instruction threads from Shaun and may put people off.
> 
> By the way, thanks for sorting it out, Emma


yep


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

well at least it is you putting your foot in it, not me. I'm off to see if I have the strength to stand up for the next round of baking and to check on what my loaf of bread is up to. Then I might consider a walk after another rest. It is sunshine here and I am missing it!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

this is more confusing than before


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

so how many threads are there now? I can see three in my notifications

I think I may just announce the winner now and get the hell out of dodge


----------



## Scoosh (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just spotted the other thread @SatNavSaysStraightOn and its closed.
> 
> TBF i have nothing to post in it but is that right ?


Yes, I understand only 'The Elect' are allowed to post there. 

Have you paid your entry fee** to @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? 



**pancake payment prefered


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

I'm confused 

Where do I post my winning entry now?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm confused
> 
> Where do I post my winning entry now?









This picture isn't an entry by the way


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> This picture isn't an entry by the way


On the subject of wheelie bins... what's that? we weren't?... well, we are now...

Anyway, as I was saying, I was in Belfast in July at the Tall Ships festival, and they had a wheelie bin _and_ a portable loo with wheels and motors that would suddenly start moving around on their own and occasionally squirting jets of water at people if they got too close. The expressions on people's faces were hilarious. I assume they had 'drivers' inside them...


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> so how many threads are there now? I can see three in my notifications
> 
> I think I may just announce the winner now and get the hell out of dodge



Wimp !


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

Any confusion i may appear to be suffering from here on in i am going to claim i am menopausal.

Argue if you feel brave enough


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

tis simple really... non qualifying photos, so that's @potsy @User14044 and one or two others who will remain nameless, on here plus the chatter and babble and waffle and any pancakes on here, and qualifying pictures go on the other thread. Really how hard is it for a Wednesday? just be grateful I didn't try this on Friday, then you really would have been confused.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

2 threads. All the qualifying pictures have been rounded up to here (makes your life easier) everything else (plus a copy of what's here to make life simpler to start off with) is still over on the old thread.
As for the 3rd thread, that was a certain @User14044 who was having some fun and @summerdays has merged it with the other (original) thread. I do hope you are keeping up there at the back @User14044, @Hill Wimp and @potsy ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not confused. I know what I'm doing.....I see the photo thread is already getting bunged up with Moderator chit chat


is it?


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You aren't the only one and we still get duplicate patients even with our 21st century systems.



Do I feel the need for a DBA forum?


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis simple really... non qualifying photos, so that's @potsy @Rockymountain and one or two others


I am hurt, deeply hurt 

Anyway I took a different angle pic of the grafitti wall today for @Katherine, I think I spot an Egret


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> 2 threads. All the qualifying pictures have been rounded up to here (makes your life easier) everything else (plus a copy of what's here to make life simpler to start off with) is still over on the old thread.
> As for the 3rd thread, that was a certain @User14044 who was having some fun and @summerdays has merged it with the other (original) thread. I do hope you are keeping up there at the back @User14044, @Hill Wimp and @potsy ....



*Ahem, may I once again point out that the photo of a car mirror showing a dog & bike is not an entry but a Ford publicity shot taken by a professional photographer with far more skill than I*

I just thought it would be inspirational .... 

Incidentally doesn't it* need to have a sticky?

*That is the photo thread, seems it's on the second page now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> *Ahem, may I once again point out that the photo of a car mirror showing a dog & bike is not an entry but a Ford publicity shot taken by a professional photographer with far more skill than I*
> 
> I just thought it would be inspirational ....
> 
> Incidentally doesn't it need to have a sticky?


post deleted.... not sure about the sticky side of life.... its on page 2 at the moment which is why its not visible. I will raise it in the mods area and see what we feel, if it should be or if we should just keep it as is? making it a sticky would increase the number of people seeing it and potentially entering... but would both the chatter and the photos threads need to both be stickies?


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> post deleted.... not sure about the sticky side of life.... its on page 2 at the moment which is why its not visible. I will raise it in the mods area and see what we feel, if it should be or if we should just keep it as is? making it a sticky would increase the number of people seeing it and potentially entering... but would both the chatter and the photos threads need to both be stickies?



You do realise you've opened a can of worms here?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> You do realise you've opened a can of worms here?


I'm vegetarian almost vegan (due to a dairy allergy) I don't have any cans of worms in my kitchen thank you


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

So if you have a pic, who decides whether it is an entry or not and whether it should be posted in the other thread?


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

See you all in a week when this mess is sorted out and some/all/none of the pictures are moved/deleted/lost.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

I think I may bow out of the photography thread, it requires too much effort to work out what's what and where to post.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

post qualifying pictures to the other thread. everything else here. nothing more.
what qualifies is up to you.
but clear non-qualifying joke pictures come here....


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> So if you have a pic, who decides whether it is an entry or not and whether it should be posted in the other thread?


I would say if there is the slightest 'on topic' relevance then post it in the photo challenge thread, if on the other hand it's a photo of your feet or alcohol then post it in Tea The Chat Zone


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I won't be posting much in this thread as all of my photos are on topic.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> So if you have a pic, who decides whether it is an entry or not and whether it should be posted in the other thread?



Who knows and as the current judge I should decide what qualifies hence why I asked this was done next week. To be honest I choose @SatNavSaysStraightOn as the next winner.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

well you started this nonsense this morning rocky.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It wasn't me......I was just a bit pee-ed off that someone had changed the name of my favourite thread and so decided to recreate the old one. But I fell victim to the Law Of Unintended Consequences when certain people stepped in to try and confuse us old people even more.
> 
> Now, why did I come upstairs?



Are you sure you're upstairs, or are you still ignoring me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, I've just seen something suitable for Hils' tea tonight
> 
> View attachment 101658


That will go down well in the main office this evening. Thankfully i have my own office so can run for cover.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

well I have decided on the winner and I think the thread will possibly slide into obscurity. This is what happens when the mods are wacked on scooby snacks


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> post deleted.... not sure about the sticky side of life.... its on page 2 at the moment which is why its not visible. I will raise it in the mods area and see what we feel, if it should be or if we should just keep it as is? making it a sticky would increase the number of people seeing it and potentially entering... but would both the chatter and the photos threads need to both be stickies?


Yes, both stickies.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

why has it been split?
The people who were chattering were the ones posting photos. If people want a photo thread, go and start one.

I'm sticking to posting on here, so there!

I can't keep up nor be arsed to look at 2 threads


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

my entry for this thread












OG bars



__ djb1971
__ 23 Aug 2015






did we have a farking vote to do this or was it just a snap decision?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> why has it been split?
> The people who were chattering were the ones posting photos. If people want a photo thread, go and start one.
> 
> I'm sticking to posting on here, so there!
> ...


I'm not sure about it either but i think it's worth trying and was a fair decision by Emma. I can see why some ,either new to CC or not so new may take one look at the thread and think  but i also liked the banter that went with the photos whether they were of a suitable qualification of not.

Let's see how it goes, if not we can just sack @SatNavSaysStraightOn unless she provides us with a lifetime of cakes


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

If people were 'complaining' about the waffle they could've just posted a photo. I see that those of us who regularly post the pics were happy to continue, people complaining were never on here much anyway.

@BigAl68 if this stays split into 2 threads ignore my entry. I don't want to bother with 2 on the same subject. 

I'll go back to photo of the day and destroy that thread


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I am with @djb1971. I liked the waffle and stupid conversation here it was something I enjoyed as well as trying to take some decent entries from time to time. Two threads will lead to confusion amongst most I would think. Here is what I have been driven to....


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I am so traumatised I got two pies from the LBS(local butcher shop).


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2015)

I like a waffle


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Anyway it was all that academics fault. He made a second thread and then it went all crazy.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

why dont we have this thread as its always been:

*photo challenge with chit chat*
_'for people who want to communicate and be sociable'_

and those who dont want to chit chat, fark off start your own thread
*photo challenge, photos only*
_'for people who dont want to act like people and be unsociable'

_
I feel like our community is being destroyed by a dictatorship


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I agree with you @djb1971 and as we are two of the last winners and having won it a few times the honour of wading through the waffle to find the odd gem was part of the challenge. This was the first thread I ever really got involved in and I am still here after a year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

It's a coup from the grumpy old men


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

We have an opening for a grumpy old lady dawn.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> We have an opening for a grumpy old lady dawn.


I can't stay grumpy long enough, i like to laugh too much at you lot.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

If you grumpy old gits chaps get your way, and waste all of SatNav's time in separating them, are you also going to throw your toys out of the pram be a little miffed if we have the separate thread ONLY for the challenge setter to give the next challenge and the due date? It can of course be posting in the waffle thread as well.

I like to chat, and to enter, but finding out what the current competition is just takes too much wading through pages of stuff.

In that case if you're foolish enough to win you'll just have to accept wading through to find the entries.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am with @djb1971. I liked the waffle and stupid conversation here it was something I enjoyed as well as trying to take some decent entries from time to time. Two threads will lead to confusion amongst most I would think. Here is what I have been driven to....
> View attachment 101693


You're _complaining_ because you've found an excuse to drink and eat pies??


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> If you grumpy old gits chaps get your way, and waste all of SatNav's time in separating them, are you also going to throw your toys out of the pram be a little miffed if we have the separate thread ONLY for the challenge setter to give the next challenge and the due date? It can of course be posting in the waffle thread as well.
> 
> I like to chat, and to enter, but finding out what the current competition is just takes too much wading through pages of stuff.
> 
> In that case if you're foolish enough to win you'll just have to accept wading through to find the entries.


my last judging effort was 100 pages of utter waffle.

If I can cope with it, others can, especially people who only pop on here every 6 months


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> why has it been split?
> The people who were chattering were the ones posting photos. If people want a photo thread, go and start one.
> 
> I'm sticking to posting on here, so there!
> ...


Same here. To have to go from one to the other and try and pull quotes over is crazy and I'm not going there. Far too much of a faff, and rather unecessary in mho.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Aug 2015)

Yebbut … I find it somewhat frustrating to come to the thread, expecting to see photies and instead find up to 4 pages of waffle/ chit-chat without any reference to the current competition**. 

I think the waffle/chit-chat is highly entertaining (and have even been known to add a comment or two ), so I am fully in favour of having the 2 threads … and there is no need to Sticky them, as there is so much interest and posting that they will always be at or near the top of the New Posts list.

As long as people actually post a pic or two … which is about where I started. 


**this could be one reason why I have not entered more competitions …


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

there shouldve been a poll or a choice from everyone, not a decision by a few.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy and I seem to be the only ones posting photos
> 
> I think you should all learn from our example


Hang on... I'm sure I've got a photo of my foot somewhere...





Or maybe a heron...



Yup - here you go:


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I agree with you @djb1971 and as we are two of the last winners and having won it a few times the honour of wading through the waffle to find the odd gem was part of the challenge. This was the first thread I ever really got involved in and I am still here after a year.


I enjoyed wading through looking for my winner when I was judging too. It's part of it.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> Hang on... I'm sure I've got a photo of my foot somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that makes rockys post look mature

sorry rocky


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> there shouldve been a poll or a choice from everyone, not a decision by a few.


SatNav did say it was for a trial period - it can be put back if folks really don't like it.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> SatNav did say it was for a trial period - it can be put back if folks really don't like it.




I can see why some don't like it but rather than destroy our little world, why not start their own little haven?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

Maybe we should carry on the competition in here and let someone else do a 'proper photo' competition on the other thread.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Maybe we should carry on the competition in here and let someone else do a 'proper photo' competition on the other thread.


100%


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

As the current judge I suggested at 8am that maybe of the plan was to split at the end of this competition next week. But then we had @User14044 start a thread for a joke and it all went haywire. Anyway I am off to sit in the bath and practice my pie eating skills.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

It wasn't intended to, I'm sure. And it has become a smaller little world because it's difficult for some to cut though the (entertaining) waffle - it was just an attempt to try to have both the photos and the waffle...


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> As the current judge I suggested at 8am that maybe of the plan was to split at the end of this competition next week. But then we had @User14044 start a thread for a joke and it all went haywire. Anyway I am off to sit in the bath and practice my pie eating skills.


Don't drop it. That would be an  moment.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> It wasn't intended to, I'm sure. And it has become a smaller little world because it's difficult for some to cut though the (entertaining) waffle - it was just an attempt to try to have both the photos and the waffle...


I do see this but 'our' thread has evolved.

we still get new victims we can pick on, if they stick it out its fun. If they dont stick it, its probably for the best.

it takes a certain mentality to be here!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I do see this but 'our' thread has evolved.
> 
> we still get new victims we can pick on, if they stick it out its fun. If they dont stick it, its probably for the best.
> 
> it takes a certain mentality to be here!



I came, stayed and now I am a pie eating alcoholic. Okay maybe I already was.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I came, stayed and now I am a pie eating alcoholic. Okay maybe I already was.


You need to meet up with @User14044 and @vernon


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

I could murder a steak'n'kidley pie


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I could murder a steak'n'kidley pie


@BigAl68 has got a soggy pie he'll share


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @BigAl68 has got a soggy pie he'll share


Thanks and all that, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

I have to admit it is funny wading through waffle to Judge the photos.

Can't the top post of each page have the current challenge, Judges details and cut off date or is that too difficult ?

Not being technically minded as @potsy and @phil_hg_uk will tell you, but i know you can freeze frames at the top of an excel sheet as i have someone that does that for me


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I have posted in the other thread. You who don't enjoy profanity avert your eyes


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry for trying to lighten up the forum a little............it won't happen again.


It was funny


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry for trying to lighten up the forum a little............it won't happen again.


I'm not sure it happened in the first place


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry for trying to lighten up the forum a little............it won't happen again.



next time, try this


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sorry for trying to lighten up the forum a little............it won't happen again.


As punishment you are only allowed to post in the tea thread for the next 24 hours


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

@BigAl68 .... I just snuck in to see what you'd done


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> As punishment you are only allowed to post in the tea thread for the next 24 hours


That is just too cruel.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> As punishment you are only allowed to post in the tea thread for the next 24 hours


God help them 

rocky is our stealth operator


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> @BigAl68 .... I just snuck in to see what you'd done



@djb1971 has offered to be my legal council if it all goes a bit wrong.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> As punishment you are only allowed to post in the tea thread for the next 24 hours



It will be split into the breakfast tea, Earl Grey and broken orange pekoe by the morning and he will have stated the coffee thread in defiance.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @djb1971 has offered to be my legal council if it all goes a bit wrong.


don't worry, it's their thread now 

btw your defense: "it wasn't me"

or

"it was aliens" 

if they don't accept the answers, just split them up on different threads and itll confuse the feck out of them


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

That must mean I am no longer the judge then.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That must mean I am no longer the judge then.


you went to a lot of trouble to get out of it 

btw I've cancelled the tshirts


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That must mean I am no longer the judge then.


If you get banned from the competition thread are you still allowed to post in the inane chatter thread?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101700


Whoops


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

Ok so how about that we use this thread as normal, but that the additional thread is just used to announce the winner and set the new comp? Would that be a compromise ?

So you can easily see the current competition and you can see the winning photos in a sort of gallery of winners (without Rocky's dross cluttering it up), cos I don't take any dross photos of course!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok so how about that we use this thread as normal, but that the additional thread is just used to announce the winner and set the new comp? Would that be a compromise ?


That sounds sensible, we wont have to keep track of both threads every day.

What do the other miserable gits think?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

Who will be posting that info?? 
I'm averse to having to go into both threads.... but if it is transferred over by the elves and I can stick to one thread I'll be happy


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Who will be posting that info??
> I'm averse to having to go into both threads.... but if it is transferred over by the elves and I can stick to one thread I'll be happy


I'd still post everything on here for rules/ winners etc.

Just let someone take control of the other thread to post the comp and rules and winners.

that way here is as was 

if it aint broke


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

But how do new or occasional posters find the subject thread as it will drop down the listing unless it's pinned somewhere. I just want to go back to moaning about the lack of photos. Taking the mickey and having it taken out of me and enjoying life again. I think I will need therapy to get over the waffle scandle of 2015


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Who will be posting that info??


Summerdays


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Who will be posting that info??
> I'm averse to having to go into both threads.... but if it is transferred over by the elves and I can stick to one thread I'll be happy



The elves can do it, as long as they know there is a new competiton! You could do an @summerdays, @SatNavSaysStraightOn or @Spinney when the judging is done and the new competition set...


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

I suspect the elves could be occasionally nudged into copying posts over... Some of them are forgetful though....

Edit:and some of them are slow too.... Beaten to it by @Spinney


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

this thread is a rite of passage

I along with others have given blood, sweat and tears on here. 

we don't want it destroyed, we've got nowhere else to go, especially @User14044


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

It's group therapy for a bunch of people who probably have more I'm common than you would think. Plus we all, including potsy, ride our bikes of all varieties and like a bit of photography and humour. Anyway let's all move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

When @coffejo returns just pretend nothing has happened, if she twigs we'll just blame rocky for everything


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It's group therapy for a bunch of people who probably have more I'm common than you would think


plus we would've missed out on a trip around Holland, germany and Belgium if it was just photos.

I felt like I ate and drank evrything with @Hill Wimp and @hopless500


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> When @coffejo returns just pretend nothing has happened, if she twigs we'll just blame rocky for everything



He was to blame. He is a loose canon that man. Looks so nice in his photos too.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> He was to blame. He is a loose canon that man. Looks so nice in his photos too.


maybe he's a double spy

perhaps the tea thread sent him over here to disrupt and eventually wipe us out

should we start a conspiracy theory thread.................................nahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2015)

For the last hour I just been trying to work out what's going on. I'm going to have a large glass of red wine, and go over the last 6 pages again while listening to......



It might be a little clearer then!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Go back to about 7am. That's when it all got a bit tales of the unexpected.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> plus we would've missed out on a trip around Holland, germany and Belgium if it was just photos.
> 
> I felt like I ate and drank evrything with @Hill Wimp and @hopless500


It did feel like we had the whole thread on tow and you would have been so bored without it all.

Perhaps we need to tour again. There is one in the beginning stages next June


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I need to pass this poison chalice onto a more deserving and less grumpy individual. There are enough pictures to make my well reasoned decision. So waffle to your hearts content.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It did feel like we had the whole thread on tow and you would have been so bored without it all.
> 
> Perhaps we need to tour again. There is one in the beginning stages next June



I'll start mentally preparing myself now. Plus I'd better go on a diet, I did nothing but eat and drink looking at your pics


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'll start mentally preparing myself now. Plus I'd better go on a diet, I did nothing but eat and drink looking at your pics



It made me feel less guilty about my cider drinking


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I need to pass this poison chalice onto a more deserving and less grumpy individual. There are enough pictures to make my well reasoned decision. So waffle to your hearts content.


that'll be rocky or potsy then

they always seem to be chirpy, I've proved I'm a miserable old bastard today


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

You and me should never be allowed to win again @djb1971

Maybe we should do a grumpy old men tour?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You and me should never be allowed to win again @djb1971
> 
> Maybe we should do a grumpy old men tour?


Please wear head cams that would be hilarious to watch


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You and me should never be allowed to win again @djb1971
> 
> Maybe we should do a grumpy old men tour?


Can I come along too?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I'll start mentally preparing myself now. Plus I'd better go on a diet, I did nothing but eat and drink looking at your pics


Im told there could be a lot of climbing, a lot of cake.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

You are all welcome. We can do a waffle to your hearts content tour. I am not a fan of hills, not you dawn, but cake and booze sounds good. You both set the bar very high.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> You are all welcome. We can do a waffle to your hearts content tour. I am not a fan of hills, not you dawn, but cake and booze sounds good. You both set the bar very high.


Except we failed miserably on the cake front.
Must try harder.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Off to watch the Vuelta highlights now so do enjoy waffling.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> When @coffejo returns just pretend nothing has happened, if she twigs we'll just blame rocky for everything



I thought that was what we were doing anyway. 



BigAl68 said:


> He was to blame. He is a loose canon that man. Looks so nice in his photos too.



These religious types get everywhere.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Off to watch the Vuelta highlights now so do enjoy waffling.


No spoliers im on my way home to see it.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

I'm not. I can't get it


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm not. I can't get it



its just a bunch of cyclists on a tour around spain but they dont stop for food or booze

or photos!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm not. I can't get it


Its on Itv 4 thats on freeview


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> its just a bunch of cyclists on a tour around spain but they dont stop for food or booze
> 
> or photos!


Yeah, Fabien got bored and went home yesterday.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I need to pass this poison chalice onto a more deserving and less grumpy individual. There are enough pictures to make my well reasoned decision. So waffle to your hearts content.





Lots of drama here.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeah, Fabien got bored and went home yesterday.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Its on Itv 4 thats on freeview


Yeahbut they don't have tellys out in the badlands.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


I do trust that wasn't news to you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I do trust that wasn't news to you.


Yes it was.

Im going to cry into my Gin now.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 'm sorry that it is over and CC will be a duller place as far as I'm concerned


it's not over


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to the usual posters here. I've had a huge amount of fun over the last six months and it's made a difficult time for me fun. I'm sorry that it is over and CC will be a duller place as far as I'm concerned but nothing lasts for ever. Onwards and upwards, comrades.


Why where are you going?

The lunatics have taken over the asylum and we are claiming squatters rights.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Im going to cry into my Gin now.


Sorry, it was yesterday, he got a squitty tummy snd had to climb off.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to the usual posters here. I've had a huge amount of fun over the last six months and it's made a difficult time for me fun. I'm sorry that it is over and CC will be a duller place as far as I'm concerned but nothing lasts for ever. Onwards and upwards, comrades.


Not so fast there littl' missy.

The show goes on.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Why where are you going?
> 
> The lunatics have taken over the asylum and we are claiming squatters rights.


Oh yes.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

I've decided one of these is needed, just for @User14044


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Im going to cry into my Gin now.



Presumably that won't water it down any.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

a bit of waffle

it's national dog day today

here's my mate













bumper



__ djb1971
__ 26 Aug 2015


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> a bit of waffle
> 
> it's national dog day today
> 
> ...


They say pets look like their owners


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They say pets look like their owners


he's better looking than I'll ever be


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Good work all. Almost three pages of waffle during the Vuelta. Off for bake off now. @Hill Wimp the Vuelta was good. And as I don't know who is being booted off I will pay attention this week. 

And a foot for the naughty but very nice @User14044


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

Bake off here too.
I want cake.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> a bit of waffle
> 
> it's national dog day today
> 
> ...



What terrier is he? Lovely dog


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> What terrier*s* is he? Lovely dog


errr, if you guess you win a prize


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Off for bake off now


I'm off to oil my chain

that's actually oiling my chain, not a euphemism for anything else


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

OK jack Russell and border?


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Or cairn jack Russell I would guess.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101717
> 
> 
> Good work all. Almost three pages of waffle during the Vuelta. Off for bake off now. @Hill Wimp the Vuelta was good. And as I don't know who is being booted off I will pay attention this week.
> ...



Is that a cats shadow behind the door?


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> OK jack Russell and border?


there's quite possibly more than 2 varieties

more like 57


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Bake off here too.
> I want cake.


And creme brulee.... but an unbuggeredaboutwith one....


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I had a parsons jack Russell crossed fox terrier plus numerous short and long haired jack Russell. Can't beat a heinz terrier.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I had a parsons jack Russell crossed fox terrier plus numerous short and long haired jack Russell. Can't beat a heinz terrier.



he's more loyal to me than my wife is 

hope she never sees this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2015)

Right I'm confused, not that that takes much, but when I do get around to taking a photo for the comp, where do I post it now?


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And creme brulee.... but an unbuggeredaboutwith one....


Liquorice creme brulee, that woman needs a slap.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right I'm confused, not that that takes much, but when I do get around to taking a photo for the comp, where do I post it now?



Don't have a foggiest and I am the current judge. 

@summerdays may remember


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right I'm confused, not that that takes much, but when I do get around to taking a photo for the comp, where do I post it now?


You post it in here and if the mods think it's worthy they move it to the other place


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right I'm confused, not that that takes much, but when I do get around to taking a photo for the comp, where do I post it now?


here because we rock and the other thread is for losers

oh no, that's not right

here because we rock and the other thread is just for the winners


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I liked the rhubarb one. Anyone want to get me something sweet from the shop? I promise I will ignore all of your entries.


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right I'm confused, not that that takes much, but when I do get around to taking a photo for the comp, where do I post it now?


Post it here and if you are really unlucky lucky then you will have it posted on the other thread too

Don't give any bake off clues, I've just been eating my tea so I've recorded it,


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

I am keeping quiet as my last entry was removed as it was childish and possibly a Banksy composition from the artistic quarter that is the bear pit in Bristol.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

I'll be posting some qualifying pictures later... 

Meanwhile I've been busy cleaning my car and my bike and I've still got packing to do as I'm visiting relatives for a few days. 

I'm sorry that people have been unhappy with the various experimental changes! 

A good compromise would be to keep everything as it was, but with an extra something somewhere with the theme and closing date of the current competition. 

I've been trying to write this all night, Mr. K wanted me to check the tyre pressures etc.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Or cairn jack Russell I would guess.


No way is that bundle of fun a Cairn family member. I had a Cairn and i miss him dreadfully.

May have to adopt your hsirball @djb1971 .Hes got schauzer in there somewhere i would say.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hes got schauzer in there somewhere


correct


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2015)

I'm a little surprised at the upset on here today. I thought it was a good suggestion to have a seperate thread for the actual photos so they didn't get lost among the chat (similar to how the metric/imperial century threads are run).

Hope no one is serious about leaving the thread coz of this.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

The cat is not impressed with the paws in playtime.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2015)

Has anyone flounced yet


----------



## Biscuit (26 Aug 2015)

Geez. You leave it alone for 5 minutes and look what happens. . Enjoying the two threads. No big probs. Is was like tea with pics anyway.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hes got schauzer in there somewhere i would say.



There's a joke in the joke thread about a Schauzer I believe!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Has anyone flounced yet


I've wiped my dummy and put it back in my mouth

@BigAl68 has has thrown his rattle out of the pram

@User14044 has pooed in his nappy

apart from that the kids are great


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

Bloody teenagers.

Boys too !!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> There's a joke in the joke thread about a Schauzer I believe!


I dare not look.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Aug 2015)

It wasn't me miss it was the other two. Anyway I expect lots of waffle. I am still unsure where the photos go or of the magically move to the place the shall not me mentioned. Off to read my book and get some sleep for another wet morning...


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm a little surprised at the upset on here today. I thought it was a good suggestion to have a seperate thread for the actual photos so they didn't get lost among the chat (similar to how the metric/imperial century threads are run).
> 
> Hope no one is serious about leaving the thread coz of this.


Having to go to one thread and look at something and then go to another to quote and comment on it wd just be a pain in the arrrrrs. When everyone is online and posting it cd end up very confusing and very messy and very time consuming.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)

The CC faries




move them if you ask them nicely but don't P them off, they turn green and roar


----------



## User19783 (26 Aug 2015)

I don't understand what's going on here?

I like and enjoying this thread ,

It always makes me chuckle.

But now there's another photo thread?
Please mods, can we just one thread ,
As I can't find the other one?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2015)

Well at least of they hide the other thread I cant win if I cant find it ......... sorted


----------



## djb1971 (26 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Well at least of they hide the other thread I cant win if I cant find it ......... sorted




Trust me, there's no winners


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2015)

I know we shouldn't do spoilers, but wasn't Chris Froomes merangue wonderful.


----------



## Spinney (26 Aug 2015)

Right, due to popular request, we are reverting to plan A. SatNav _copied_ the relevant photos etc to the new thread (rather than moving them), so I'm about to delete it. There is now just one thread for the pics and the banter, as there was before.

If anyone thinks it is useful, we can have a separate thread where the elves copy over the competition subject and deadline, then the winning entries. This is only to make it easier for folks who are interested in submitting photos to find out what they are supposed to be photographing.

Nighty night!


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> If anyone thinks it is useful, we can have a separate thread where the elves copy over the competition subject and deadline, then the winning entries. This is only to make it easier for folks who are interested in submitting photos to find out what they are supposed to be photographing.


That might be a good idea Spinney, would be good to look back at the previous winners


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> That might be a good idea Spinney, would be good to look back at the previous winners


Actually if you or @summerdays has got a spare 5 minutes how about going back to the start of the year and finding all the winning entries?


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

Sorry I've had Internet probs tonight back back online, and just peeking in here before going to bed.... I must get round to submitting a photo (any photo ... Whether it matches the current comp or not), I've been a bit lazy of late!


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2015)

I think it's time for bed. Everything will have changed in the morning.


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2015)

I haven't been in for a while but I just popped in to suggest splitting this into two threads for waffle and pictures. Has anyone thought of that?


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> I haven't been in for a while but I just popped in to suggest splitting this into two threads for waffle and pictures. Has anyone thought of that?


Now you are here .... Are you going to post a photo....? If you can get a bike, pint of cider and a reflection in it then I'm sure you will be in with a good chance of winning!


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

Some pictures taken after I left the group on my ride today. There are reflections but it was windier than I would have liked, so the water is not very still.
Also, they're only phone pics.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)




----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2015)

Right, that's enough!!


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2015)

^^^ That's more like it, lots of pictures! 

now where's my toasted wafel !


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Good work @Katherine


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

and relax ............

Lovely photos Katherine and all on topic. You are going to have to stop making @BigAl68s life easy. This is suposed to be a challenge for the Judges too


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

It certainly is different to see lovely my pictures this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Geez. You leave it alone for 5 minutes and look what happens. . Enjoying the two threads. No big probs. Is was like tea with pics anyway.




Erm  what has happened


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Just to complicate things even further, there is the media section here, could qualifying photos be copied into an album? That way photos can acquire likes to help with the judging.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

That sounds like a great idea @The Velvet Curtain. Then the title of the thread could contain a link or some text saying go there to see the latest competition and the previous winners as it isn't always about the quality of the photos.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That sounds like a great idea @The Velvet Curtain. Then the title of the thread could contain a link or some text saying go there to see the latest competition and the previous winners as it isn't always about the quality of the photos.




I am totally confused as to what is happening


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

Confusion is normal.... Just expect the normal quantity of feet, egrets and general non qualifying photos.

Lovely photos @Katherine you are painting Manchester in a light I don't tend to think of! It's a city I don't think I've been to!


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> I am totally confused as to what is happening


For the benefit of innocent bystanders...
- SatNav wondered if it might be worth having two threads, so that folks interested in mainly the images didn't have to search through pages of waffle to find them
- SatNav suggested this idea, and one or two others thought it might work, so she copied over the photos from the last competition into a new thread, intending just to try out the idea
- lots of other people then noticed the change and threw their toys out of the pram  said they'd take their bat and ball home didn't like the idea
- so now we are back as we were (with the possibility of a 2nd thread that just summarises the competitions and their winners but that only the elves (me, summerdays, SatNav) need to post in by copying posts over


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Actually if you or @summerdays has got a spare 5 _hours_ how about going back to the start of the year and finding all the winning entries?


Sorry potsy, haven't got five hours to spare - but if you want one of your winning entries* copied over for posterity, then point me at the relevant post.

*have you ever won?


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

Edit: before any judge (no idea who is judging this round) wastes any time considering the above, please refer to the last sentence of my following post...


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> That sounds like a great idea @The Velvet Curtain. Then the title of the thread could contain a link or some text saying go there to see the latest competition and the previous winners as it isn't always about the quality of the photos.


Or the 'other' thread could have all (serious) entries copied into it by the elves - probably easier than having an album as well as a separate thread ?? Assuming the elves can work out which ones _are_ the serious entries, and not cheating like some people I could mention, who may have entered the same image in a previous round of 'reflections'...


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> Or the 'other' thread could have all (serious) entries copied into it by the elves - probably easier than having an album as well as a separate thread ?? Assuming the elves can work out which ones _are_ the serious entries, and not cheating like some people I could mention, who may have entered the same image in a previous round of 'reflections'...


The issue is that the judge should really make that call on what qualifies shouldn't they?


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The issue is that the judge should really make that call on what qualifies shouldn't they?


fair enough - it was just a thought following on from someone else's suggestion


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

we appear to be going over old ground again.

Why not put it to the vote at the end of this round?

lock this thread temporarily with a link to a poll and leave it running for XX days.
with chit chat
without chit chat
keep the poll with open votes so we can all see who votes for what, no malice involved, we'll all know who wants what. We'll also be able to see 'phantom' votes from people who never contribute. Whatever the outcome, we all stand by it.


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

I don't think locking this thread will go down too well.

Several people have made suggestions. SatNav thought enough people had agreed the separate thread was worth trying to set up a trial version of the separate photo thread. That proved to be unpopular...

I've made suggestions, as have one or two other people. I (or SatNav or summerdays) am not going to do anything else with this thread unless we are asked to - my posts above were just suggestions,not things I intended to implement.

If you want to have a poll, please go ahead. You can link to it from your own posts on here.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

but it's you(in response to people suggesting) and others suggesting changes

there's been more useless chit chat over this than there was before it was mentioned. This thread just happily chugged along, no arguing just light hearted banter from everyone, then it got messed with. I thought this got sorted yesterday, today it s just the same starting over.

I've spoke up, I'm no longer bothering, If it gets locked deleted or stays as is, someone else can take the issue over. There's lots of other people who contribute who are more than capable of voicing an opinion. I'm done with the matter


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

I'm about to submit a photo that MEETS the rules......

Bike - tick
Reflection - tick
Foot - tick....





And that's an egret feather on the hearth..... Must be a winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm about to submit a photo that MEETS the rules......
> 
> Bike - tick
> Reflection - tick
> ...


Love it


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

For what its worth thanks @SatNavSaysStraightOn for taking the time to set up the trial yesterday , i can see your concerns about 'waffle wading" even as one of the offending waffling parties. 

I do enjoy the waffle and i can"t tell you how many times i have picked up the phone and logged on inbetween strife to be found by my collegues giggling manically at one of the posts. So much so i am considering writing to the NHS to suggest it as therapy.

What about keeping the lighthearted thread title so people know its not a serious photo challenge?


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Let all just post some pictures, chat some nonsense, leave the thread as is until next week when I will announce the winner. In other news it looks like the sun is coming out, I have the afternoon off and will be taking my lovely mum for lunch and then possibly get drunk with my cycling buddies and post lots of cider fueled pictures as usual.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn we all love you still


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Let all just post some pictures, chat some nonsense, leave the thread as is until next week when I will announce the winner. In other news it looks like the sun is coming out, I have the afternoon off and will be taking my lovely mum for lunch and then possibly get drunk with my cycling buddies and post lots of cider fueled pictures as usual.


Where is this sunshine that you are talking about....






I would post a picture of my gate puddle but I know I'd get mocked for it and I'm not taking a bike out there at the minute!


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

view out the office window


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

Ok I will submit a gate photo!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

Yuck weather here. Just on my way to work






The White Clifs of Dover


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Bit worried about my bike getting cold and wet so I'm keeping it indoors today
> 
> View attachment 101751



Is that what @potsy told you to do  ........ its sunny here by the way


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

I must be getting old, I suddenly really like Pink Floyd


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are old.



I know  

I remember when I was 20 I had The Brick in the Wall album & I got rid of it because frankly it was confusing bobbins, but now I really like that and Darkside of the moon ..... someone had better measure me up for my box


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

It maybe because I just got an new Hifi Amp & Speakers so maybe it will pass


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are old. But I'm glad you are still riding
> 
> View attachment 101753



Blimey I am looking better than I thought


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Now you are here .... Are you going to post a photo....? If you can get a bike, pint of cider and a reflection in it then I'm sure you will be in with a good chance of winning!


Hmmm I might if I remember. It won't have any of that foul cider stuff though, which is OK with pork.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> It maybe because I just got an new Hifi Amp & Speakers so maybe it will pass


Blimey im researching a whole new music system, what on earth am i going to start liking ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey im researching a whole new music system, what on earth am i going to start liking ?



Oh what are you looking at ? is it proper Hifi you are looking at ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh what are you looking at ? is it proper Hifi you are looking at ?


All sorts.

Did like the Tivoli but then i got looking in Richer Sounds 

But of course then there is Sonos which i really like the idea of

If i go down the whole new system route it will mean some new furniture as well

I tend to take my time over these things.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

What did you get @phil_hg_uk ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> All sorts.
> 
> Did like the Tivoli but then i got looking in Richer Sounds
> 
> ...



If it is any help I just got the Cambridge CXA60 from richer sounds on friday it is also currently on offer at £499.
I compared it to the Marantz PM6005 and the Cambridge Audio 651 in their demo room and it wiped the floor with both of them easily but use the optical inputs as they are far far superior to the analogue inputs the DAC built into it is a very high quality one. When I was listening to some of my fav music I was picking out things in it that I just hadn't noticed before and the chap at the shop demoing it was also of the opinion that it was easily every bit as good at the Arcam A19 which is £200 more and has no digital inputs and no tone controls.







I had an Arcam Alpha 7 before that ( which I still have ), I got that 22 years ago and I still have the Marantz CD67SE cd player I got 20 years ago and works perfectly.

The Cambridge is awesome it has all the usual Analogue inputs plus 2 x Optical 1 x Coax and Bluetooth and it also has tone controls which I wanted. I got it over the Arcam A19 for a few reasons the Arcam is £200 more, the Arcam has no digital inputs which is bobbins for a £700 amp and it has no tone controls, as I have a 30% hearing loss at some frequencies I wanted the option of tone controls.

I have it matched to a pair of B&W 685 S1 speakers I got a few weeks ago off ebay they where £146 the current S2 models cost £500 so they were a bargain & as far as I can tell sonically a perfect match with the Cambridge.






At the moment another nice set of speakers I would recommend testing are the KEF Q300 I haven't heard them but the reports I have read are very good but I just prefer B&W I have always had B&W Speakers and I also still have a set of B&W DM601 on the HiFi in the bedroom.

If you hadnt guessed HiFi is one of my things when I was a kid we had a HiFi exibition in Harrogate every year for a week and I was there all day everyday playing with all the expensive stuff so if you want any advice just ask 

Edit: Oh I didnt see you mentioned furniture, I also just got an Off The Wall Contour cabinet which just about holds all my kit, it was supposed to be £279 but the Coop had a couple of oak finish ones on ebay for £219 brand new so I got one of those.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2015)

@phil_hg_uk a photo of your hi-fi, with bike and mirror and you've got a winner!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Stephenite said:


> @phil_hg_uk a photo of your hi-fi, with bike and mirror and you've got a winner!



I know that's why there isn't one


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2015)

I just don't get it. I'd give my right arm to win this competition. My theme would be: your bike... and snow. Whatever time of year.


----------



## Katherine (27 Aug 2015)

Drinking coffee and smiling as I read this, in Warwick services. 
Been driving in bright sunshine up till now and it's raining here. I've half a mind to turn round.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> If it is any help I just got the Cambridge CXA60 from richer sounds on friday it is also currently on offer at £499.
> I compared it to the Marantz PM6005 and the Cambridge Audio 651 in their demo room and it wiped the floor with both of them easily but use the optical inputs as they are far far superior to the analogue inputs the DAC built into it is a very high quality one. When I was listening to some of my fav music I was picking out things in it that I just hadn't noticed before and the chap at the shop demoing it was also of the opinion that it was easily every bit as good at the Arcam A19 which is £200 more and has no digital inputs and no tone controls.
> 
> 
> ...



Cambridge are very good, i have had their stuff before from Richer Sounds.

As you are a HiFi nut tell me what you think of Sonos ?

Most of my music now is in one cloud or another, appalling to some i know but there it is. We have recently had a brilliant independant Record shop open up in the town and it has sort of reinvigorated thoughts towards vinyl again but i am not sure. I like the idea of being able to have music all over the house
which Sonos would give me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I just don't get it. I'd give my right arm to win this competition. My theme would be: your bike... and snow. Whatever time of year.


Post a reflection of your bike in a Glacier before next week and you've won then set the snow challenge................................... cause i'll never win that one


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I just don't get it. I'd give my right arm to win this competition. My theme would be: your bike... and snow. Whatever time of year.



I am only pulling your leg


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cambridge are very good, i have had their stuff before from Richer Sounds.
> 
> As you are a HiFi nut tell me what you think of Sonos ?
> 
> ...



Sonos is ok if you want the convenience of multiroom but I have moved away from MP3's I want the quality of CD's and I find MP3's are just too low quality for my taste. You cant really compare sonos stuff with amps like this they are 2 totally different things all together. You should setup an appointment in the demo room at Richer Sounds and compare a few amps and you will see what I mean, or not  these things are very subjective its like comparing saddles everyone has their favorite. Cambridge also do a network/MP3 player it is the Cambridge CXN but it isn't really anything like the Sonos.

Some other speakers the guy at richer sounds mentioned to me are the ROKSAN KANDY K2 TR5 but they are a bit rich for my blood at nearly £900 and they don't sell B&W's there so I took my speakers along to the demo and I am glad I did.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Lunch with my amazing mum. Craft beer and pizza.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> For the benefit of innocent bystanders...
> - SatNav wondered if it might be worth having two threads, so that folks interested in mainly the images didn't have to search through pages of waffle to find them
> - SatNav suggested this idea, and one or two others thought it might work, so she copied over the photos from the last competition into a new thread, intending just to try out the idea
> - lots of other people then noticed the change and threw their toys out of the pram  said they'd take their bat and ball home didn't like the idea
> - so now we are back as we were (with the possibility of a 2nd thread that just summarises the competitions and their winners but that only the elves (me, summerdays, SatNav) need to post in by copying posts over



That make sense, thank you for that. I don't get chance to keep up so I just lost the plot 

I rather like the waffle that goes with the pictures but I do understand @SatNavSaysStraightOn reasoning. Although TBH I get easily confused if there are too many threads


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Hello wife, I'm at Oxford services


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 101746
> view out the office window




Our office doesn't have a window


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello wife, I'm at Oxford services



Hello husband 

What are you having for lunch


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Hello husband
> 
> What are you having for lunch


The usual, Zinger meal.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The usual, Zinger meal.




Nice


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Lunch with my amazing mum. Craft beer and pizza.
> 
> View attachment 101758
> View attachment 101759


have you been talking bikes to your mum, she's not listening anymore



Lullabelle said:


> Nice


was that done in a fast show jazz club voice


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn we all love you still


@SatNavSaysStraightOn being a mod is a thankless job, you wont please everyone. A helpful thought went a bit pearshaped, water under the bridge it was @User14044 fault anyway

so post us some of those out of focus mirror shots


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 101772
> 
> 
> A special entry for dj


See my avatar

By the way, you've got ladies hands


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well I'll give them back when I've finished with them.


We don't want to know what you're using them for


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Lunch with my amazing mum. Craft beer and pizza.
> 
> View attachment 101758
> View attachment 101759


Some nice Belgian beers there but no Chimay or @hopless500 what was that one we liked that you carried around for ages ?

They need some advice on a greater selection of Belgian beers. Please tell them and i'm sure Hop will agree that we are always open for consultation should it be required.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Sonos is ok if you want the convenience of multiroom but I have moved away from MP3's I want the quality of CD's and I find MP3's are just too low quality for my taste. You cant really compare sonos stuff with amps like this they are 2 totally different things all together. You should setup an appointment in the demo room at Richer Sounds and compare a few amps and you will see what I mean, or not  these things are very subjective its like comparing saddles everyone has their favorite. Cambridge also do a network/MP3 player it is the Cambridge CXN but it isn't really anything like the Sonos.
> 
> Some other speakers the guy at richer sounds mentioned to me are the ROKSAN KANDY K2 TR5 but they are a bit rich for my blood at nearly £900 and they don't sell B&W's there so I took my speakers along to the demo and I am glad I did.


I know what you mean the sound quality is far superior with a full set up. I know Sonos wouldnt compare at all in that sense.

It's just where to put it all for me and Sonos is quite unobtrusive.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know what you mean the sound quality is far superior with a full set up. I know Sonos wouldnt compare at all in that sense.
> 
> It's just where to put it all for me and Sonos is quite unobtrusive.



Yes I get your point I know from fixing computers that women have a problem with wires however I like them the more gear the merrier as far as I'm concerned  , my answer to multiroom listening is to open the living room door and turn the amp up .

About 5 years ago I consigned all my HiFi gear to the loft and sold the HiFi stand and got a Denon mini system to put under the TV but it just wasn't the same, that is now in the bedroom & now I am back to a full system again I cant tell you how much more I am enjoying my music again the quality is fantastic.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Yes I get your point I know from fixing computers that women have a problem with wires however I like them the more gear the merrier as far as I'm concerned  , my answer to multiroom listening is to open the living room door and turn the amp up .
> 
> About 5 years ago I consigned all my HiFi gear to the loft and sold the HiFi stand and got a Denon mini system to put under the TV but it just wasn't the same, that is now in the bedroom & now I am back to a full system again I cant tell you how much more I am enjoying my music again the quality is fantastic.


Wires play havoc with my neat freak mind. I hate seeing them.

If i was detatched and more out in the country i would go large and loud but i'm not so i need to think of my neighbours.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some nice Belgian beers there but no Chimay or @hopless500 what was that one we liked that you carried around for ages ?
> 
> They need some advice on a greater selection of Belgian beers. Please tell them and i'm sure Hop will agree that we are always open for consultation should it be required.


Grimbergen. I still have one bottle left


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wires play havoc with my neat freak mind. I hate seeing them.
> 
> If i was detatched and more out in the country i would go large and loud but i'm not so i need to think of my neighbours.



The thing I find is that with good quality sound is you annoy the neighbours much less, the bass on mine is decoupled from the rest of the room because I use proper speaker stands so the bass doesn't vibrate the floor and the walls you just get a satisfying punch of bass through the air.

In the 20 years I have lived here my neighbours have never once complained & i have it quite loud but it only sounds loud in the room I am listening to it in, unless I leave the door open of course and anyway it isn't just all about volume it is about the quality 

Go and test some stuff out and decide for yourself.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some nice Belgian beers there but no Chimay or @hopless500 what was that one we liked that you carried around for ages ?
> 
> They need some advice on a greater selection of Belgian beers. Please tell them and i'm sure Hop will agree that we are always open for consultation should it be required.



One of three fridges plus 10 draught


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> One of three fridges plus 10 draught


and you still drank knats pee


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The thing I find is that with good quality sound is you annoy the neighbours much less, the bass on mine is decoupled from the rest of the room because I use proper speaker stands so the bass doesn't vibrate the floor and the walls you just get a satisfying punch of bass through the air.
> 
> In the 20 years I have lived here my neighbours have never once complained & i have it quite loud but it only sounds loud in the room I am listening to it in, unless I leave the door open of course and anyway it isn't just all about volume it is about the quality
> 
> Go and test some stuff out and decide for yourself.


Yep you are quite right but i may need therapy if i have to look at leads dangling around the room


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Grimbergen. I still have one bottle left


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep you are quite right but i may need therapy if i have to look at leads dangling around the room


Good job you don't live here... Both men in the house insist on leaving leads around.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and you still drank knats pee



I had a Belgian cloudy number. An American IPA and a pint of cloudy cider. Just because you are jealous


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep you are quite right but i may need therapy if i have to look at leads dangling around the room



However they are useful to keep them under control.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep you are quite right but i may need therapy if i have to look at leads dangling around the room



I fed my speaker leads under the floor. You would have a fit if you saw my workshop


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I had a Belgian cloudy number. An American IPA and a pint of cloudy cider. Just because you are jealous


Cider


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cider



I was expecting to see @BigAl68 on his knees licking it up off the tarmac 

http://www.itv.com/news/central/201...y-tips-up-on-motorway-spilling-gallons-cider/


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cider



Everyone has their own poison.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I was expecting to see @BigAl68 on his knees licking it up off the tarmac
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/central/201...y-tips-up-on-motorway-spilling-gallons-cider/



Strongbow... That's not cider, it's what they send out of Somerset to stop people wanting the real stuff.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Isn't Stronbow just generic drinking alcohol flavoured with apple concentrate. The original alcopop


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Isn't Stronbow just generic drinking alcohol flavoured with apple concentrate. The original alcopop



Spot on


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Oi @Hill Wimp was it you who told your Thames Valley mates to close Beaconsfield services just to deny me a much needed pee stop?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oi @Hill Wimp was it you who told your Thames Valley mates to close Beaconsfield services just to deny me a much needed pee stop?


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Anyway back to reflections. I have to stop going on eBay.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, old men need to go quite frequently.....or so I'm told


It's a long drive from Leicester via Warwick, and you're right, refreshment breaks have to be planned with military precision.

If we started a photo competition for motorway toilets I'd win easily.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Anyway back to reflections. I have to stop going on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 101808
> View attachment 101809


Somebody has got some new toys


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's a long drive from Leicester via Warwick, and you're right, refreshment breaks have to be planned with military precision.
> 
> If we started a photo competition for motorway toilets I'd win easily.



I can always award the winners trophy to myself and away we go with a water closet theme


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I can always award the winners trophy to myself and away we go with a water closet theme


but that'd be taking the pi.....................................


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't say that, you'll make TVC want to go to the loo again.....oh, and can you stop that dripping tap?


Damn you.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Damn you.


it must've been that xl drink you had with your zinger meal


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2015)

Is the theme still reflections


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2015)

Three reflection piccies all including the bike (or part of)


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Is the theme still reflections
> 
> 
> View attachment 101810


 missing a bike


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> missing a bike


yebbut its got chippy chips


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yebbut its got chippy chips


They are Thai chips


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They are Thai chips


Sorry but they a chips, maybe with a Thai dip but they are chips.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

Not only has your bladder gone but so has your mind @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry but they a chips, maybe with a Thai dip but they are chips.





Hill Wimp said:


> Not only has your bladder gone but so has your mind @The Velvet Curtain


Charming. They were served in Thailand, so they were Thai chips


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

Arh so the photo with oven chips, cheese and ham sarnies and ketchup is not recent then ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)




----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can see why they made you a detective, Hils


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


>


You had better hope i am


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you sure that's a true likeness of Hils?


In real life her moustache is bushier


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> In real life her moustache is bushier


Did i tell you im in Manchester tomorrow @potsy


----------



## hopless500 (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Aug 2015)

I think I have a big soft spot for Chaves. Such a sweetie


----------



## hopless500 (27 Aug 2015)

Chaves??


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

No spoilers now, Hills has half a bottle of gin to see off before she watches it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No spoilers now, Hills has half a bottle of gin to see off before she watches it.


Ahh bless his smile could light up Regents street.

Did he win again?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No spoilers now, Hills has half a bottle of gin to see off before she watches it.


It's Thursday not Friday.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Aug 2015)

Chaves? I believe you can get ointment!


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's a long drive from Leicester via Warwick, and you're right, refreshment breaks have to be planned with military precision.
> 
> If we started a photo competition for motorway toilets I'd win easily.



You'd have to take a bike with you, unlike @User14044


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2015)

I rather fancy being part of this photo challenge but this thread is baffling!! Can someone confirm the current topic? Reflections with bikes still? Or maybe ginger cats with bikes?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> I rather fancy being part of this photo challenge but this thread is baffling!! Can someone confirm the current topic? Reflections with bikes still? Or maybe ginger cats with bikes?


Its anything that you like.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> I rather fancy being part of this photo challenge but this thread is baffling!! Can someone confirm the current topic? Reflections with bikes still? Or maybe ginger cats with bikes?


Feet, it's feet


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Feet, it's feet



Hmm....I sense a fetish!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Hmm....I sense a fetish!


It is reflections with a bike or a bit of it.

But you'll get away with anything really


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> It is reflections with a bike or a bit of it.
> 
> But you'll get away with anything really


We do 

and you aim to lose not win, winning is


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> I rather fancy being part of this photo challenge but this thread is baffling!! Can someone confirm the current topic? Reflections with bikes still? Or maybe ginger cats with bikes?


Don't listen to them... its reflections..... With a bike and optional feet or egrets (of various different varieties)

(Have you lot not sussed, she could WIN, and that means we don't win unfortunately )


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Hmm....I sense a fetish!


Only for Hill Wimp.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)




----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> but that'd be taking the pi.....................................



22/7


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> 22/7


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


>



They look rather circular & very neatly crimped. Not £1 from Morrisons are they?


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2015)

It's been a long day today, and a lot of pages to catch up on.....but I managed to get an out of focus blurry photo with bikes and reflections....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> It's been a long day today, and a lot of pages to catch up on.....but I managed to get an out of focus blurry photo with bikes and reflections....
> 
> View attachment 101836


Winner


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 101825



Fwoar!


----------



## djb1971 (27 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> They look rather circular & very neatly crimped. Not £1 from Morrisons are they?


Dunno, just googled pie init


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do enjoy the waffle and i can"t tell you how many times i have picked up the phone and logged on inbetween strife to be found by my collegues giggling manically at one of the posts. So much so i am considering writing to the NHS to suggest it as therapy.



I think you're absolutely right about it being good therapy. When I come home from work after a hard day, it's therapy a just to sit in front of the computer with a mug of tea and unwind going through the posts.


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> as I have a 30% hearing loss at some frequencies I wanted the option of tone controls..




A bit like me, I've got 20% hearing loss at the top end of the frequencies. I find wearing headphones better for clarity.


----------



## Spinney (27 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> It's been a long day today, and a lot of pages to catch up on.....but I managed to get a_ carefully composed artistic shot using a narrow depth of field_ with bikes and reflections....
> 
> View attachment 101836



FTFY


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Fwoar!


See, Hill Wimp isn't the only one with pink toes. Granted Potsy's are yellowy-green, and Rocky's are a grayish-blue with thread veins, but pink, go me.


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

Waffle, waffle and pies. I think there are a few photos. I can't wait to judge this lot and there is still a week to run. Why me


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Waffle, waffle and pies. I think there are a few photos. I can't wait to judge this lot and there is still a week to run. Why me


Hello hello hello what have we here then, someone seems to have been promoted ??????


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

Morning HW


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Morning HW


 

Are you ill ???


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

No. Just very awake. Been up since 3.40


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

Best time of the day, lovely and peaceful.

See we have a new Mod


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)




----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Best time of the day, lovely and peaceful.
> 
> See we have a new Mod


Two new mods!


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No. Just very awake. Been up since 3.40


You been to sleep then?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Two new mods!


Who's the second ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who's the second ?


Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Rickshaw Phil


Good choice


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good choice


Don't fancy doing it yourself then?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> You been to sleep then?


Nope.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

Oh. So we have.
Oooooooo.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Don't fancy doing it yourself then?


 heavens forbid


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

Well someone needs to keep you lot in line.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well someone needs to keep you lot in line.


Bit worried we have so many mods in this thread now. May have to lurk elsewhere.

Now you have got to mod that lot in the arguement thread

Good luck


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2015)

Yeah, all these mods what we need now are a few rockers!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bit worried we have so many mods in this thread now. May have to lurk elsewhere.
> 
> Now you have got to mod that lot in the arguement thread
> 
> Good luck



I know. I will see the real face of cc now. And maybe the photo challenge attracts strange and sensible types


----------



## Puddles (28 Aug 2015)

Egrets, I saw proper egrets


----------



## summerdays (28 Aug 2015)

Puddles said:


> Egrets, I saw proper egrets
> View attachment 101847
> View attachment 101848


Don't the pink egrets look posh.... , though I prefer the white one really! You really should have had a bike in that one with the reflection


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Aug 2015)

Puddles said:


> Egrets, I saw proper egrets
> View attachment 101847
> View attachment 101848




Blimey, those pink egrets are huge


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well someone needs to keep you lot in line.


Well, let's be honest.... it's not going to be you is it???? Particularly on a Friday after cider


----------



## mybike (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Don't fancy doing it yourself then?



Isn't it a bit like winning this competition?



<mind, you have to congratulate them even so>


----------



## Spinney (28 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well someone needs to keep you lot in line.


I can see you've got the idea already!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Isn't it a bit like winning this competition?
> 
> 
> 
> <mind, you have to congratulate them even so>


I thought that


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Oh. So we have.
> Oooooooo.


Over looked again


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

Never mind @potsy - maybe next time eh??


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Never mind @potsy - maybe next time eh??



Quick @potsy you have time to escape ....... RUN ......


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a reflection in this Brooks
> 
> View attachment 101852
> 
> ...


He can put it back now though!


----------



## summerdays (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a reflection in this Brooks
> 
> View attachment 101852
> 
> ...


You have remembered he now has the power to undelete

However I like the photo.... I see a smiley face in there!


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> You have remembered he now has the power to undelete
> 
> However I like the photo.... I see a smiley face in there!


See post prior to yours!


----------



## summerdays (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> See post prior to yours!


Yes but I saw it after and I did want to say about the smile! Don't you see it? (in fact I see two)


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> (BTW, Al if you are thinking of shortlisting this, I'll delete it)


You do know he can now bring your dodgy posts back from the dead don't you?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> Yes but I saw it after and I did want to say about the smile! Don't you see it? (in fact I see two)


Between the brass rivets.
And a third poster pointing out what we've said!


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ignore what I said previously


You can count on it


----------



## summerdays (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Between the brass rivets


and the other one with the saddlebag


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

It's all too much big brother for me


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> and the other one with the saddlebag


In that case, I see three!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, I'm a bit nervous that Al will take over my webcam and see that I'm posting in my Y-fronts.



y-fronts should be banned as they are an affront to humanity.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> y-fronts should be banned as they are an affront to humanity.


You wear Y-fronts?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> You wear Y-fronts?


Strangely, no.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2015)

Guess what I had for lunch?


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, posting in my Y-fronts.



You mean passion killers!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Well, let's be honest.... it's not going to be you is it???? Particularly on a Friday after cider



Well I am just about to go out on a leaving do so I may just go power mad.. But probably not. 



User14044mountain said:


> There's a reflection in this Brooks
> 
> View attachment 101852
> 
> ...



Yes I now really can keep you in line rocky.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, I'm a bit nervous that Al will take over my webcam and see that I'm posting in my Y-fronts.


And post the pic in here?
He may even win with it if your bike's in the background


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> And post the pic in here?
> He may even win with it if your bike's in the background


No, really, no there are certain things that should not be seen


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2015)

It's the Leicester skyride on Sunday, there will be oodles of bikes round the town centre with plenty of opportunity for very artistic reflections in the plate glass windows. Perhaps I should go along, I could win this competition


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's the Leicester skyride on Sunday, there will be oodles of bikes round the town centre with plenty of opportunity for very artistic reflections in the plate glass windows. Perhaps I should go along, I could win this competition



Ian Stannard will be there


----------



## Scoosh (28 Aug 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I am just about to go out on a leaving do so I may just go power mad.. But probably not.


Right - how about we really confuse him … and nobody post anything in this thread until after, say, 8 am tomorrow morning ?


----------



## mybike (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a reflection in this Brooks
> 
> View attachment 101852
> 
> ...



@User14044 wins again.

[is he still ignoring me?]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good choice


 


User14044mountain said:


> Congrats Al on your elevation
> 
> 
> ...and congrats to @Rickshaw Phil



Thanks. Don't quite know what I've let myself in for but it's something new and interesting so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Where's @BigAl68? His first night as a Mod and he's out on the lash. Not a very good start


Rocky, you and I are too cool to be moderators.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Where's @BigAl68? His first night as a Mod and he's out on the lash. Not a very good start


Yeah lets party


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2015)

Ooooh, I wonder what happens if I press this big red button.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ooooh, I wonder what happens if I press this big red button.


Not a lot. Only Himself  has The Code …


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Where's @BigAl68? His first night as a Mod and he's out on the lash. Not a very good start


Behave or I will start drunken moderation. Off to hopefully make the last train. See you all in the morning


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2015)

Shaun's hiring some right dodgy mods recently.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> Shaun's hiring some right dodgy mods recently.


----------



## Spinney (28 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> Shaun's hiring some right dodgy mods recently.


_Hiring_??
I wish!


----------



## BigAl68 (28 Aug 2015)

Spinney said:


> _Hiring_??
> I wish!



Is there renumeration involved?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ooooh, I wonder what happens if I press this big red button.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

Reflection FROM a bike? I was still too sleepy to think about getting my bike in it!


----------



## summerdays (29 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Reflection FROM a bike? I was still too sleepy to think about getting my bike in it!
> View attachment 101936


Very nice, from a new comer to the comp you seem to have sussed it..... "Don't follow the rules"


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2015)

Very nice @Cathryn I think thst must be what they call 'a big sky' exactly where is it?


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Reflection FROM a bike? I was still too sleepy to think about getting my bike in it!
> View attachment 101936



Very nice! Is that San Francisco Bay?......Did I tell you that I left my heart there!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Reflection FROM a bike? I was still too sleepy to think about getting my bike in it!
> View attachment 101936



Hi @Cathryn you probably wont remember me but I remember when you left for San Francisco about 6 months after I joined CC nice to see you back again.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Hi @Cathryn you probably wont remember me but I remember when you left for San Francisco about 6 months after I joined CC nice to see you back again.



Didn't she leave because of you @phil_hg_uk


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Didn't she leave because of you @phil_hg_uk



No I think it was probably the weather, she lived just down the road in leeds so I would imagine the weather in SF will be slightly better.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> No I think it was probably the weather, she lived just down the road in leeds so I would imagine the weather in SF will be slightly better.


 yeah must have been a tough choice.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Who are you again? I have no recollection of a Phil from Harrogate.



Thats ok most people don't


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2015)

I have just weight-weenied my mtb by 350g, there may be a chance of me hitting 10mph on it now 

Test ride tomorrow with camera.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I have just weight-weenied my mtb by 350g, there may be a chance of me hitting 10mph on it now
> 
> Test ride tomorrow with camera.



What did you do, take your gloves off


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

Bet you it rains in Mancland tomorrow and we get no photos.

come on @potsy you must be bored of my beach photos by now and want to swamp them with photos of Tatton Park and urban reflection.


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2015)

Tatton park is out of my range at the minute, it's a 16+ mile round trip 

Urban reflections you say? Mmm...


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That doesn't include a photo of the mirror in your bathroom.


What about stood on the scales like the one posted all over the internet a few months back?


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What did you do, take your gloves off


Roadies would pay £££'s for that kind of weight loss, this cost me £20


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Roadies would pay £££'s for that kind of weight loss, this cost me £20



I always think it is funny when roadies spend vast amounts on carbon seat posts that ultimately end up snapping because they so brittle, when they could probably just go to the toilet prior to a ride and potentially shed more weight


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

Just spotted this on another thread, nothing to do with the photo challenge but then nothing new there and thought you would all like this. 

Made me really miss my Cairn Terrier Max but roll on retirement and Sasha my cat will have somebody else to knock into shape apart from me 



JohnClimber said:


> Thank you, here was today at the beach with Archie my Border Terrier and his dog harness GoPro camera
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Hw-Y0EZcXzo


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Thats ok most people don't


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2015)

There is absolutely nothing to photograph reflection-wise here 
I have just furtled and added a bar extender thingy as I've decided to leave my bar bag fixing in place and had nowhere to put a light (well, nowhere that made the light any good for illuminating where I was cycling). 
My proper Cree fixing is now permanently in place which will save much faffing when leaving the pub in the dark 
No more fights with the rubber band wotsit


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

Same here reflection wise. I can't work out how to get the bike into the English Channel to get a reflection without drowning.

Weather is gorgeous here so im cooking !


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here reflection wise. I can't work out how to get the bike into the English Channel to get a reflection without drowning.



I'm sure you'd be fine.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here reflection wise. I can't work out how to get the bike into the English Channel to get a reflection without drowning.
> 
> Weather is gorgeous here so im cooking !


Go and steal two tyres off a truck. Plonk yourself on one, and your bike on the other. Don't forget your camera. 
Please send a postcard from France


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2015)

Mmmmm. Beer.


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can't work out how to get the bike into the English Channel to get a reflection without drowning


It might be worth giving it a go anyway


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Go and steal two tyres off a truck. Plonk yourself on one, and your bike on the other. Don't forget your camera.
> Please send a postcard from France


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> It might be worth giving it a go anyway


Somehow i knew you would be hoping i'd try it


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

This would be a great idea to cross the channel


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here reflection wise. I can't work out how to get the bike into the English Channel to get a reflection without drowning.
> 
> Weather is gorgeous here so im cooking !



Borrow @potsy new MTB, with the size of those tyres you could probably just cycle across the channel


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)




----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very nice @Cathryn I think thst must be what they call 'a big sky' exactly where is it?



It's the San Francisco Bay, just south of the airport. I'm sorry it's so big, I didn't mean it to be quite that enormous.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Very nice! Is that San Francisco Bay?......Did I tell you that I left my heart there!



I shall keep an eye out for it, that sounds painful. Yes, it's the bay. It was such a gorgeous sunrise.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Hi @Cathryn you probably wont remember me but I remember when you left for San Francisco about 6 months after I joined CC nice to see you back again.



Thank you, it's lovely to be back both here and on my bike again!


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> No I think it was probably the weather, she lived just down the road in leeds so I would imagine the weather in SF will be slightly better.



Heck yes!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

Keep those photos coming Cathryn, sunshine is good for the soul


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The sun always shines in Finchley......should I send you a few from there?


Have you got a bay and a bridge though ?


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The sun always shines in Finchley......should I send you a few from there?



Cough cough, have you looked out the window?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 101927



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj9M34DzAKo


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

It's not raining on the beach, it's a lovely evening.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel sent me this sunset in Colombo
> 
> View attachment 102023
> 
> ...


The Indian Ocean is like bath water, tell him to hop on a flight down to the Maldives, it's only an hour away, oh and no photo from there or Indian is complete without a cow wandering around.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel sent me this sunset in Colombo
> 
> Lucky bleeder......I'm not jealous



I am, that's beautiful!


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> It's the San Francisco Bay, just south of the airport. I'm sorry it's so big, I didn't mean it to be quite that enormous.


You control the sky over there  You're more important than I thought


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> God's own territory


Well, that's upset the Yorkshire contingent with their deluded beliefs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3879375, member: 9609"]not sure what the theme is, but as there has been some water and sky in the last few entries.. and I thought I had better trump San Fran Cisco with a bit of thumberland





[/QUOTE]
Lovely photo.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel sent me this sunset in Colombo
> 
> View attachment 102023
> 
> ...



Beach looks like Blackpool, crowded.


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2015)

Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2015)

Specially for @User14044


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.
> 
> View attachment 102029


Can we waive the bike bit in the rules, that is wonderful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

That is really lovely Katherine, i second that @BigAl68 should wave the rules on this one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> View attachment 102030
> 
> 
> Specially for @User14044


Nice Egret


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is really lovely Katherine, i second that @BigAl68 should wave the rules on this one.




A wave picture does not get to waive the rules.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.



LOVE this!


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.
> 
> View attachment 102029


The thing is, should I ever win this unending competition my subject would be 'joy' and this would come first, no question. So I'm spent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

Reflections on the foliage and my old Schwinn 26" tourer, after fitting mudguards, and longer drop bars.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Ok not quite a reflection but there certaonly a bike down there in the Stour at Sandwich.


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Aug 2015)

You had better take that bike out of the river and oil the chain then you can use it as a shopping standby.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

The twitchers were out in force along the bay road this morning. One of these had been spotted





It's a Hoopoe a native of North Africa but it does ocassionally pop along the South coast.
I stopped to see if one of them snapped it but my attention was drawn to a rather irate green keeper on one of the golf courses who was chasing off twitchers from his greens. It was like herding cats or a bit like @BigAl68 trying to keep us in line ( no chance )


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.
> 
> View attachment 102029



Winner, a true gem Katherine, lovely


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

Loadsa egrets...


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

And the owner of this car really should have polished it.. a rather dim reflection of my bike..


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

And beer


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

Bit weird. The pics are pretty clear on my phone but very fuzzy once on here


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Bit weird. The pics are pretty clear on my phone but very fuzzy once on here


Still better than anything rocky has ever posted


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Leffe Ruby. Im not totally sold on it but it was bought for me so only right to give it a thorough trial.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me and my neices and nephews waving at our reflections in the bit of the river Itchen at the bottom of St. Catherine's Hill. That was before we ran up the hill, played on the rope swing and hide and seek. Back before the rain.
> 
> View attachment 102029


Now, if you'd had a bike in the water, that would have been 'competition over' time !


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Leffe Ruby. Im not totally sold on it but it was bought for me so only right to give it a thorough trial.
> 
> View attachment 102094



Cheers!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 102109




I think my second bottle may go in the cupboard for guests. It's not one i would buy myself now i have tried it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Now, if you'd had a bike in the water, that would have been 'competition over' time !


The competition is over as far as we are concerned. Katherine has won.


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2015)

I'll put this one in just to make the numbers up, but Katherine's definitely the winner!...........


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The competition is over as far as we are concerned. Katherine has won.



I hope that @BigAl68 disregards the last 24 hours.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I'll put this one in just to make the numbers up, but Katherine's definitely the winner!...........
> 
> View attachment 102114



@User14044'll now be pleased with all the egrets.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I hope that @BigAl68 disregards the last 24 hours.


He had better not, we may all go on strike.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Leffe Ruby. Im not totally sold on it but it was bought for me so only right to give it a thorough trial.
> 
> View attachment 102094


I don't like it much either.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I don't like it much either.


We will have to feed it to Paul then.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

I think @BigAl68 has done a runner.

The thought of modding us was just too much


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel has send me a picture of Victoria Park.......but I don't think this is the one in Finchley or Old Ford Road
> 
> View attachment 102121


Has he been on the toy train there yet ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

It's beautiful up there, the views are amazing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I wasn't going to look it up.......the lucky devil, he's making me jealous again. I might pay a trip to Potters Bar tomorrow to make up for it


Thats not my photo, thats Googles but i did stand there in 1997.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What's happened to @djb1971? I've not seen him for a day or so. Has @BigAl68 banned him for having fat tyres on his bike?



More chance of you lot being banned

It's been mental at work . I've had a new boiler, fire and radiators fitted this week. I've also had all new windows fitted this week too. I've got a bit of decorating to do now too. I can't stand workmen in my house!

to cap it all, I've just fitted new guttering all round today, tomorrow I've got to work on the garage roof

My wife has also just purchased 6 new doors and matching handles for the entire interior doors, new light fittings and a couple of boxes of other crap I daren't look at yet.

I'm just about to go and do a job for someone, that'll take until 11ish, no bike ride. Then I'm at work at 5 tomorrow morning, no early bike ride. I don't work on a Sunday or Bank holiday.

aint life great

but no I'm not banned, yet..............................................


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> More chance of you lot being banned
> 
> It's been mental at work . I've had a new boiler, fire and radiators fitted this week. I've also had all new windows fitted this week too. I've got a bit of decorating to do now too. I can't stand workmen in my house!
> 
> ...


When you have done that @djb1971 could you just.........


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I wasn't going to look it up.......the lucky devil, he's making me jealous again. I might pay a trip to Potters Bar tomorrow to make up for it



I don't think the views are that good in PB, unless you mean standing on the bridge over the M25!


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He's now gone to a place called 'The World's End'........I hope it hasn't anything to do with him.


I hope it isn't prophetic and isn't waiting for him.....


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually you get a better view standing under the M25 bridge on A1000.........I'm sure you know the one I mean



Is that the one that you need a bike like Potsy's, where you get covered in mud.


----------



## Puddles (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> BigAl, the Mod, has gone to Brighton (it is the Bank Holiday)
> 
> View attachment 102123




No no no no no

Shakes head

no no no no no no...

That would be the Isle of Wight... I know... I really know... the barsteward scooter peoples kept me up on night 1 with lots of driving round the campsite and on night 2 with loud music and singing... the last night I had to share the campsite with them (also last night) they were quiet cos Bert & Ernie (neighbourhood watch - who have been goign to that campsite for 25 years don't you know) complained along with some of the other residents and Lesley (I thinkt hat was her name) did read the scooterists the riot act so last night they were quiet... there were over 8000 Scooters on the Isle of Wight according to the boardy thing on the ferry when I escaped this afternoon!


----------



## Puddles (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If they were drinking cider, it would probably be Big Al and his mates.




I was not that close to see what they were drinking, the campsite had fenced us off... "our" field gate had a sign saying "no scooterists in this part of the field", I told User76 it said "Maggie is camping here you might want to camp elsewhere"


----------



## Puddles (30 Aug 2015)

Now I am at home... and I can upload photos without my phone having a fit....

Here is one on the Wightlink Ferry when we left...


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Well done @Puddles and Maggot. I think your summer tour was a sucess


----------



## Puddles (30 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done @Puddles and Maggot. I think your summer tour was a sucess




Once we arrived at the campsite, our tour was more bus/taxi with zero bike... doing this once was enough for me, the reverse was not as bad... not good but not as bad...


----------



## Biscuit (30 Aug 2015)

Evenin all. Just seen this...

http://www.thecakeescape.org.uk/

@coffeejo Using the map of participating cafes pick 5. Get cake in the first 4. Free one in the last stop. Result!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> He's now gone to a place called 'The World's End'........I hope it hasn't anything to do with him.



Knowing Gravel


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Evenin all. Just seen this...
> 
> http://www.thecakeescape.org.uk/
> 
> @coffeejo Using the map of participating cafes pick 5. Get cake in the first 4. Free one in the last stop. Result!!!


Not impressed, none near me


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Evenin all. Just seen this...
> 
> http://www.thecakeescape.org.uk/
> 
> @coffeejo Using the map of participating cafes pick 5. Get cake in the first 4. Free one in the last stop. Result!!!


We have a similar local event called the Tour de Taco, where we ride from one food truck and taco place to another. Then there is a big party afterwards.
It funds the local bike safety awareness group, who also do bike advocacy.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have a similar local event called the Tour de Taco, where we ride from one food truck and taco place to another. Then there is a big party afterwards.



THAT sounds fun!


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not impressed, none near me


Nore me. I like the idea though.


----------



## Biscuit (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nore me. I like the idea though.



I would suggest a CC Tour de Essex, but it would be cheaper to just go buy a large cake and eat it yourself.


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> I would suggest a CC Tour de Essex, but it would be cheaper to just go buy a large cake and eat it yourself.


Or have someone make their famous chocolate tart and post it to you


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Or have someone make their famous chocolate tart and post it to you


Who is collecting the order list ?


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Or have someone make their famous chocolate tart and post it to you



That's the best idea yet!


----------



## Biscuit (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Or have someone make their famous chocolate tart and post it to you



You want me to post chocolate tart to you, and miss out on the vista that is the quiet hamlet of basil-don?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> When you have done that @djb1971 could you just.........


you sound just like my wi...................

lets not go there


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you sound just like my wi...................
> 
> lets not go there




You need to get a man in. I love having workmen in especially if I know them and can go out and leave them to it.

Before I moved my friends husband who is a house builder ( rather large and posh timber framed one's that I will never be able to afford without a lottery win or marriage to an oligarch ).
His lads used to do all my work and were very trustworthy so I could go off to work and when I got back voila, it was all done.

But like having faries I suppose.

I have moved too far away from them now so I have to keep taking days off to get stuff done


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You need to get a man in. I love having workmen in especially if I know them and can go out and leave them to it.
> 
> Before I moved my friends husband who is a house builder ( rather large and posh timber framed one's that I will never be able to afford without a lottery win or marriage to an oligarch ).
> His lads used to do all my work and were very trustworthy so I could go off to work and when I got back voila, it was all done.
> ...


I've heard Potsy is very good with his hands and quite trustworthy (for a Manc).


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a lie


Which bit?


----------



## djb1971 (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love having workmen in



I don't.

I think they're untidy, even if they don't. I like to be in too so I can see what bodges they're going to try and sneak past me.

I keep having to tell them to watch this, watch that, clean this up, don't leave it like that. I gave the window fitters a brush to clean the mess up they kept leaving around the garden the excuse of tidying up when they've finished is rubbish, bits tread in and blow all over the place. 
they don't get a cuppa unless they're tidying up as they go. I even gave the workmen next door a bollocking for dropping stuff and letting it blow around my garden, "we were going to pick it up when we'd finished", yeah right 

I have to be spotless at work, if I can manage it so can they



on the plus side its raining so I'm not on the roof today

however, apparently the doors etc. are inside where it's dry


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The hearing bit is probably true. Potsy is from Manc - that's true but the rest of it may contain a number of *terminological inexactitudes*.


You what?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't.
> 
> I think they're untidy, even if they don't. I like to be in too so I can see what bodges they're going to try and sneak past me.
> 
> ...


Is Sunday not a day of rest in far far away land ?


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've heard Potsy is very good with his hands and quite trustworthy (for a Manc).


One of those is correct but I'm not saying which


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> One of those is correct but I'm not saying which


You are also harmless to cats I hear.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't.
> 
> I think they're untidy, even if they don't. I like to be in too so I can see what bodges they're going to try and sneak past me.
> 
> ...




A guy who used to work with us had a new kitchen fitted, he left his key with the B&Q workmen whilst he and his wife went to work. The 2 guys ate the cakes and other bits from the fridge without asking so he complained to the store and got some money taken off the bill. 

Other people are happy to leave the workmen to it while they are out, no way would I do that. If we have anyone in then at least 1 of us will be at home


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

I would only do it if I knew them. Leaving strangers with access to your house is daft.


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You are also harmless to cats I hear.


Talking of cats, it's too wet here for her to lie in the grass so she's been forced to come indoors, poor thing


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

Mine is currently mooching looking for mischief.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is Sunday not a day of rest in far far away land ?


no but it is monday


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)




----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

Merlot has just taken to her 'winter chair'. She believes sumner is over


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlot has just taken to her 'winter chair'. She believes sumner is over



She is right


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

Just looked at the weather for next week and it's going to drop below 20degrees here


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I don't.
> I think they're untidy, even if they don't. I like to be in too so I can see what bodges they're going to try and sneak past me.
> 
> I keep having to tell them to watch this, watch that, clean this up, don't leave it like that. I gave the window fitters a brush to clean the mess up they kept leaving around the garden the excuse of tidying up when they've finished is rubbish, bits tread in and blow all over the place.
> ...



I don't blame you, I don't like having people in as well. Having said that, Years ago I used to do loads of work in peoples houses, Kitchens / Fitted wardrobes / Bathrooms etc. It certainly was an eye opener the way that some people lived. Even some of the so called posh houses would leave a nasty taste in your mouth after working in them all day.....

and not only that, they wouldn't leave you any cakes out!


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just looked at the weather for next week and it's going to drop below 20degrees here


You poor thing, however will you cope?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I don't blame you, I don't like having people in as well. Having said that, Years ago I used to do loads of work in peoples houses, Kitchens / Fitted wardrobes / Bathrooms etc. It certainly was an eye opener the way that some people lived. Even some of the so called posh houses would leave a nasty taste in your mouth after working in them all day.....
> 
> and not only that, they wouldn't leave you any cakes out!


I always find cake and biscuits and endless cups of tea assist in a good job being done


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2015)

Ladies, Gentlemen.....do we have a new topic for the week or are we still doing reflections? Or is it cake, cats or cups of tea? With bikes.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I wouldn't go that far TVC


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen.....do we have a new topic for the week or are we still doing reflections? Or is it cake, cats or cups of tea? With bikes.


Go with cakes.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just looked at the weather for next week and it's going to drop below 20degrees here


Ya big Jessies - we call 20*C "an unusual heatwave" 



… mind you, I hate it that cold 
In my book:

30 - 35* = Hot 
25 - 30 = Ideal 
20 - 25 = Cool 
<20 = Distinctly chilly 
So why do I live in Embra ??


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 102215



Do I detect a Brommie ride? It is raining you know!


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen.....do we have a new topic for the week or are we still doing reflections? Or is it cake, cats or cups of tea? With bikes.


You're quite new here aren't you?


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

Just before the rain started again.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)




----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 102216
> 
> Just before the rain started again.


Lurking in the bushes again?


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Lurking in the bushes again?



It's hard to find somewhere to put the bike so it's included in the shot!


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> Lurking in the bushes again



Are you?


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Are you?


Were you around Lymm today @potsy?


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Were you around Lymm today @potsy?


No bushes were lurked in by me today 

2 hours later, the only thing that has changed is the sleeping position, oh to be a cat


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

I second that, i am coming back as one. Sleeping all day is very appealing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

I hasten to add my ball of fur has not moved !


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I hasten to add my ball of fur has not moved !



There has been little movement from ours


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2015)

Nor has our's


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2015)

I hope @Katherine chooses 'cats' as the next challenge, then we might all post pictures of our bikes


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I hope @Katherine chooses 'cats' as the next challenge, then we might all post pictures of our bikes



Feeling left out on the cat theme, although I'll be looking after a neighbour's cat next week and I'll try and get her picture.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> I hope @Katherine chooses 'cats' as the next challenge, then we might all post pictures of our bikes



That is an excellent idea 








I don't have a cat


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> That is an excellent idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have ours.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

You can't have mine.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Aug 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You can have ours.



But I would need at least 2 ................ for a decent pair of gloves AND a hat


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2015)

potsy said:


> You're quite new here aren't you?



Can you tell?


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Can you tell?


Not so much 'new', more 'a bit out of touch' … 


Still brilliant having you back @Cathryn !


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> But I would need at least 2 ................ for a decent pair of gloves AND a hat



Why can we only like once?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Why can we only like once?


Careful otherwise you are going on my ignore list.


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2015)

Do you ever get those mornings when you fsncy doing a Reggie Perrin?


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Do you ever get those mornings when you fsncy doing a Reggie Perrin?


The sea is too cold!


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Careful otherwise you are going on my ignore list.



Then I can say rude things about you.


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

Have to be careful with this one as it almost qualifies, I'm sure I can find an excuse to get out of it if I have to


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

and it's go a foot too, mind you i think you will be ok as the Judge has done a runner.


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and it's go a foot too, mind you i think you will be ok as the Judge has done a runner.


Oh yeah, only thing missing is an egret


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Remind me, is @djb1971 the judge?


yes

the winner is @potsy with his puddle reflection

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Well done @djb1971 excellent competition

@potsy  what's the new topic ?????


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @potsy  what's the new topic ?????



herons/crows/egrets must be perched on a bike saddle


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

I was thinking more of a 'how dirty is yours' theme


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Excellent choice Potsy all of mine are pristine


----------



## summerdays (1 Sep 2015)

But are you looking for clean bikes or dirty bikes.... (Trying to work out what to avoid)


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Excellent choice Potsy all of mine are pristine


You could take another pic of your dirty feet


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> But are you looking for clean bikes or dirty bikes.... (Trying to work out what to avoid)


I never mentioned bikes  

Anyway it's all academic as Katherine has won, and she will pick a much more intelligent theme


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

They are still stripey what with all the hot weather furing this glorious summer


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I never mentioned bikes
> 
> Anyway it's all academic as Katherine has won, and she will pick a much more intelligent theme


Sorry Potsy the lunatics have taken over, Judge is AWOL and we have all agreed.

It's you !!!!!!!


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Oh yeah, only thing missing is an egret
> 
> View attachment 102316



I'm sure I can see twenty egrets there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

So has @potsy our own little Manc monkey decided on the new challenge yet ?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2015)

When is @BigAl68 's closing date?


----------



## potsy (1 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> When is @BigAl68 's closing date?


Once he sobers up


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Once he sobers up


Nice knowing you @potsy


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 102355


I bet you make rubbish sand castles.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I bet you make rubbish sand castles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 102355



Winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

MODS MODS remove this ^^^^^ post

Pleeeeeeeease


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> MODS MODS remove this ^^^^^ post
> 
> Pleeeeeeeease


No! Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No! Mwahahahahaha.


What's the point in having tame Mods on this thread


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's the point in having tame Mods on this thread


I was tame but then discovered all the POWER I've got. (I've even given out a couple of bans )


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you banned Big Al? I haven't seen him lately.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was tame but then discovered all the POWER I've got. (I've even given out a couple of bans )


Ooooooo spill the beans then.

Bet it was in the argument thread.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you banned Big Al? I haven't seen him lately.



The pressure got to him & he banned himself


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


Is his hangover *THAT* bad ???


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ooooooo spill the beans then.
> 
> Bet it was in the argument thread.


Nobody you know. Just some nasty spammers having a go.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Nobody you know. Just some nasty spammers having a go.



Havent seen any kitchen spammers in a long while


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Havent seen any kitchen spammers in a long while


Hopefully that lot have given up. Plenty of others having a go though.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

roof fixed

might have a beer or two, then bed, then proper work, then start again

I'm bolloxed


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

You need staff @djb1971.


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

He's just realised he's made @User14044 the winner.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is Big Al helping you? Or has he failed to show up, like on here


He was the patio job I did over the weekend 



Hill Wimp said:


> You need staff @djb1971.


I am the stiff errr staff


----------



## summerdays (1 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Havent seen any kitchen spammers in a long while


 Have seen off the occasional ones ....


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have seen off the occasional ones ....


I have never seen any kitchens in CC


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

I've just seen a 'little' list my wife has made of 'jobs to do'
this list is 'jobs* I've* got to do'


I'm not kidding, she's even got some planned for next year, **** me!


she's even made a shopping list of things we need, she has left off

1/ New legs
2/New arms
3/​
1/ NEW HUSBAND

Looking on the bright side, I'll be dead before the list is finished.............................




but the house will be nice


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That would require me to post a photo that met all the rules



Ah, so you're not ignoring me.

Don't you remember, you posted a picture that met all the rules.







^^^^ @User14044's picture.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

Would it not have been easier to just build one from new @djb1971


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Would it not have been easier to just build one from new @djb1971




yes but my wife doesn't like me sitting down and relaxing


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> yes but my wife doesn't like me sitting down and relaxing


If you are busy you are not up to mischief.

I can understand that


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You've got a bike just like mine
> 
> They are good those Bob Jacksons, aren't they



Your memory is going*, this is my bike.













My steed



__ mybike
__ 14 Jan 2015






*Not sure where it is going, don't like to ask.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Has she topped up your life insurance lately, dj?


possibly but sh'es got nowt to pay it with. I've either spent it on bikes or diy


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Your memory is going*, this is my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same colour easily confused.


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have seen off the occasional ones ....





Hill Wimp said:


> I have never seen any kitchens in CC



Nuffink to do with me luv!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> possibly but sh'es got nowt to pay it with. I've either spent it on bikes or diy


Get her to sack you then she will have to get someone in and then you can moan at them for the shoddy work.


She may appreciate you then.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get her to sack you then she will have to get someone in



come on, she's a woman.

clever-yes
cunning-yes
sneaky -yes

stupid - no


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2015)

We are fab aren't we


----------



## PatrickPending (1 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You've got a bike just like mine
> 
> They are good those Bob Jacksons, aren't they




errrm me too, mind you mine has silver wheels, a lovely ride.....


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are fab aren't we


the world would end without you all




















then again, it would without blokes too


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are fab aren't we


Modest too


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same colour easily confused.



Doesn't come with a laminate floor tho and I've not bent my handlebars.


----------



## djb1971 (1 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Modest too


Just let them keep thinking they're in control like I do. 

I do as I'm told when I'm told but inside I'm a rebel.When I'm chained up in the kitchen, I'll just leave enough milk off her cereal in the morning so it's slightly dry or overcook something so it's a little hard to chew. 

It's the small victories


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Just let them keep thinking they're in control like I do.
> 
> I do as I'm told when I'm told but inside I'm a rebel.When I'm chained up in the kitchen, I'll just leave enough milk off her cereal in the morning so it's slightly dry or overcook something so it's a little hard to chew.
> 
> It's the small victories



Like pouring her tea into her coffee cup.


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2015)

Hils, you're missing a brilliant program about India BBC2


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Hils, you're missing a brilliant program about India BBC2


Im recording it thank you.

They have an India season going on at the moment which has been really good so far.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im recording it thank you.
> 
> They have an India season going on at the moment which has been really good so far.


Repeating it already!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2015)

****** BEWARE ****************

The boss is about, behave


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2015)

I don't want to worry anyone but I just saw this heading @Katherine's way


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I don't want to worry anyone but I just saw this heading @Katherine's way
> 
> View attachment 102394


It'll probably turn right and head into Manchester 

That confirms that I won't be going on the canal path this afternoon and I'll be careful on the bridge that crosses it on the East Lancs.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I don't want to worry anyone but I just saw this heading @Katherine's way
> 
> View attachment 102394



Seem to be in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2015)

I had to take that whilst I was moving, didn't dare stop in case they saw me 

Wasn't going to go out today but the sky suddenly turned blue so I got my lycra on (well mtb gear), it lasted for 8.5 of my 10 miles 
I am now soaked to the skin after making a dash from my under tree shelter, knew I should have waited it out.


----------



## djb1971 (2 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I am now soaked to the skin


on the plus side, you wont need a shower


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I had to take that whilst I was moving, didn't dare stop in case they saw me
> 
> Wasn't going to go out today but the sky suddenly turned blue so I got my lycra on (well mtb gear), it lasted for 8.5 of my 10 miles
> I am now soaked to the skin after making a dash from my under tree shelter, knew I should have waited it out.
> ...




You were very brave! To pass the barge and to ride in the rain!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2015)

Did i read that right, @potsy, on his bike, in the rain


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You were very brave! To pass the barge and to ride in the rain!


I need to be even braver tomorrow, going on an actual mtb trail  I get scared dropping off a high kerb


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did i read that right, @potsy, on his bike, in the rain


Now it's raining so hard here that I haven't even set off....


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I need to be even braver tomorrow, going on an actual mtb trail  I get scared dropping off a high kerb


Have you got a Go Pro yet ?


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Now it's raining so hard here that I haven't even set off....


That will be our southern rain shower heading north, it was really heavy here too, if I wasn't so soaked and desperate to get home I would have taken a pic of the 'cycle lane/shared path' that was ankle deep when I rode through it


----------



## Cathryn (2 Sep 2015)

So I understand that these cycling photos don't actually need to include a bike...so here's a photo from today's trail run in Pacifica, just south of San Francisco. It was hilly, humid, grey-skied and foggy but pretty gorgeous nonetheless. My MTB friends ride here frequently (Tenuous bike link).


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> So I understand that these cycling photos don't actually need to include a bike...so here's a photo from today's trail run in Pacifica, just south of San Francisco. It was hilly, humid, grey-skied and foggy but pretty gorgeous nonetheless. My MTB friends ride here frequently (Tenuous bike link).
> 
> 
> View attachment 102438


One can go off people pretty quickly, you know …


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> So I understand that these cycling photos don't actually need to include a bike...so here's a photo from today's trail run in Pacifica, just south of San Francisco. It was hilly, humid, grey-skied and foggy but pretty gorgeous nonetheless. My MTB friends ride here frequently (Tenuous bike link).
> 
> 
> View attachment 102438



I thought they had to have a bike in them 

Are we still on reflections or has it now changed


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> I thought they had to have a bike in them
> 
> Are we still on reflections or has it now changed



Reflections until the end of tomorrow, as long as @BigAl68 returns to judge them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Reflections until the end of tomorrow, as long as @BigAl68 returns to judge them.


I think he has sacked us as being too low brow now he is involved in "da management"


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

He told me he isn't coming back until a few people post qualifying entries, he's sick of you all leaving it up to me and rocky to bring the standards up 

Anyway can't sit here talking to you lot, I have a mtb to ride


----------



## summerdays (3 Sep 2015)

I will see what I can do... I'll be done by the waterfront later ... knowing my luck I'll be running late so won't be able to stop. (That is one of the problems knowing how long it takes to get somewhere by bike .... I forget to add on the bit extra to get out the bike and pack my pannier meaning I'm often cutting it a little fine, in the car I would allow more time to get stuck in traffic!)


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

I hope @Katherine has started thinking of a new challenge for us


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> So I understand that these cycling photos don't actually need to include a bike...so here's a photo from today's trail run in Pacifica, just south of San Francisco. It was hilly, humid, grey-skied and foggy but pretty gorgeous nonetheless. My MTB friends ride here frequently (Tenuous bike link).
> 
> 
> View attachment 102438


That's gorgeous @Cathryn but you should be banned for posting such nice pictures, we need to keep morale low


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I hope @Katherine has started thinking of a new challenge for us


If it involves falling head over bars into a bed of nettles I might have a winner already


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

Can we get the CCTV ????


















Are you ok ?


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

Clayton Vale


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

Excellent, well done @Potsy

If you are going to do it, do it with style.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

These were the nettles I fell into (pic is a bit blurry but we'll say it's artistic), you might just be able to make out the shape of me in them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2015)

Cathryn said:


> So I understand that these cycling photos don't actually need to include a bike...so here's a photo from today's trail run in Pacifica, just south of San Francisco. It was hilly, humid, grey-skied and foggy but pretty gorgeous nonetheless. My MTB friends ride here frequently (Tenuous bike link).
> 
> 
> View attachment 102438



Looks just like Bridlington


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> These were the nettles I fell into (pic is a bit blurry but we'll say it's artistic), you might just be able to make out the shape of me in them
> 
> View attachment 102494


When are you going again and how much do we have to raise for it to be filmed ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

Did you win the challenge by chance @potsy ?


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> These were the nettles I fell into (pic is a bit blurry but we'll say it's artistic), you might just be able to make out the shape of me in them
> 
> View attachment 102494


I take it your companion, rather than helping you out, just laughed and reached for his camera


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I take it your companion, rather than helping you out, just laughed and reached for his camera


Luckily no, though he did have to pull me out from the bushes as there was no way I was getting out without help


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can eat this mushroom?
> 
> View attachment 102509


try it

if you're not on here tomorrow, we'll know it wasn't safe


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2015)

You can eat anything, don't mean it wont kill you though !!!!!


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can eat this mushroom?
> 
> View attachment 102509



Please try it and report back.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that what happened to Big Al?


shame, he was a fun'guy'

ahhh, the oldies are the best. Not you Rocky, the old jokes, not that you aren't the best................is this hole getting deeper


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What is this word 'okease'? It's not one I'm familiar with.



I'm tired after my ride & hit the wrong keys.



But don't let me stop you trying it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that what happened to Big Al?


Dodgy cider and mushrooms, what a combination.

I should think the NHS are rebuilding his stomach after that.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can eat this mushroom?
> 
> View attachment 102509




 it have been peed on by a creature/person


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Sep 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> it have been peed on by a creature/person



Or squished by @potsy


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can eat this mushroom?
> 
> View attachment 102509


I'm thinking not.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm thinking not.



I reckon by the time you had eaten it there wouldn't be mushroom left for anything else


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2015)

I've just trawled through a couple of my fungi books. Can't see it, but from your pic can't tell how big it is and can't see the stem.
I planned on doing some foraging, bought books and looked at a couple of pages of edible ones. Oh yes I thought. I can recognise those. Turned the page. More identical fungi but these were poisonous. Needless to say I gave the idea up.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I've just trawled through a couple of my fungi books. Can't see it, but from your pic can't tell how big it is and can't see the stem.
> I planned on doing some foraging, bought books and looked at a couple of pages of edible ones. Oh yes I thought. I can recognise those. Turned the page. More identical fungi but these were poisonous. Needless to say I gave the idea up.


I forage for them too, except they are usually found in little bags or containers

It's kept me alive all these years


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I forage for them too, except they are usually found in little bags or containers
> 
> It's kept me alive all these years


Waitrose is great for foraging


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 102535
> 
> 
> It was about 6" across. I think it might be this: xerocomellus chrysenteron http://www.mykoweb.com/CAF/species/Xerocomellus_chrysenteron.html


What puts me off real foraging is a comment in the link, "cannot be reliably told apart without a microscope "

I'll stick to shop foraged thanks

I may however risk a blackberry or strawberry, picked higher than dog genitals reach


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Waitrose is great for foraging


Oohhhh you are posh


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Oohhhh you are posh


i did want to marry John Lewis when i was in my 20s now i just give him all my money


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 102535
> 
> 
> It was about 6" across. I think it might be this: xerocomellus chrysenteron http://www.mykoweb.com/CAF/species/Xerocomellus_chrysenteron.html



You should take it to a party .................. I hear its a fungi


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You should take it to a party .................. I hear its a fungi


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> i did want to marry John Lewis when i was in my 20s now i just give him all my money


Can you please confirm that you're not my wife spying on me?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Can you please confirm that you're not my wife spying on me?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2015)

looks a bit like this but I don't think the stem is the same.
Poisonous anyway!


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> These were the nettles I fell into (pic is a bit blurry but we'll say it's artistic), you might just be able to make out the *reflection *of me in them
> 
> View attachment 102494


Fify


----------



## summerdays (3 Sep 2015)

Well I managed to get down to the docks....







And I arrived at my meeting absolutely dead on time (ish)


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 102535
> 
> 
> It was about 6" across. I think it might be this: xerocomellus chrysenteron http://www.mykoweb.com/CAF/species/Xerocomellus_chrysenteron.html



It strikes me that it is so old it probably wouldn't be good to eat anyway. But don't let me stop you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Is it results day today ?

Lets hope @BigAl68 picks the right one, *KATHERINES *


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is it results day today ?
> 
> Lets hope @BigAl68 picks the right one, *KATHERINES *


You scared him off, we'll not see him again. All those pictures of your painted toenails gave him mightmeres.

Clearly though Rocky is the winner.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

I don't care who wins, as long as it's not me


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is it results day today ?
> 
> Lets hope @BigAl68 picks the right one, *KATHERINES *



I'm afraid she can't hold a candle to @User14044's photo







@User14044 has to be the winner with that amazing shot that perfectly keeps to the rules.


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Puts Mybike back on ignore.



Success!!!!!!


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If we don't see Al by 5.00pm this evening, I'm going to create an account called @AWOL Al and will carry out the judging. Is everyone happy with that?


sounds great, I know who you'll vote for


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If we don't see Al by 5.00pm this evening, I'm going to create an account called @AWOL Al and will carry out the judging. Is everyone happy with that?


 You'll make the alarms go off in the mod area.


----------



## Katherine (4 Sep 2015)

I have great confidence that our judge will be back in time to announce Rocky as the winner.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I have great confidence that our judge will be back in time to announce Rocky as the winner.


that reply was posted with a whiff of fear


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

*@Katherine's a winner*


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Did he post a qualifying picture then ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

I reckon the mods have kidnapped @BigAl68, sentenced him to 12mths hard labour and banned him from posting.

Anyone up for an appeal ?
Only because he makes my drinking habits look tame so i look


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

In the meantime have a pretty picture


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2015)

It's obviously such a hard choice this time that Al has had to hide himself away to ponder his decision, either that or he is too high-brow these days to spend any time in here


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> In the meantime have a pretty picture
> 
> View attachment 102571


good to see that even your pretty pictures have bad composition, messy backgrounds and poor focus. 
Just like everyone elses on here

keep up the good work


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> good to see that even your pretty pictures have bad composition, messy backgrounds and poor focus.
> Just like everyone elses on here
> 
> keep up the good work


 i have standards


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Are the weeds growing under your desk at the Yard?


Noooooooo way to busy for that


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

missing



__ djb1971
__ 4 Sep 2015





ignore spelling, it was done on my phone


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

@summerdays fess up, what have you Mods done with our Judge since you kidnapped him ?

We are waiting patiently for him to announce @Katherine as the winner and get on with a new challenge


----------



## summerdays (4 Sep 2015)

Don't know where he is ... but I'd like him back ... what with you at work and him not around we haven't had a single alcohol post for days!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Calling @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2015)

A quick beer break while I wait for some poached pears to cool down enough to chop up. One frangipane pear tart coming up 
One big apple pie made and one baby one. I've got loads of fruit on the trees and reckon if I make about 2 thousand pies and some crumbles, I just may be able to get through (some of) them.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 102598


most people have crisps or nuts with a pint, not cat treats


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> most people have crisps or nuts with a pint, not cat treats



Maybe the cat doesn't like crisps or nuts with its pint.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

send them South please

The pies, not the cat treats.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Last minute entry. A pint with a reflection of my newly fitted cassette expander.












Reflection perfection



__ djb1971
__ 4 Sep 2015


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Last minute entry. A pint with a reflection of my newly fitted cassette expander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats it then, job done now


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well thats it then, job done now


you do know that's not funny


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you do know that's not funny


Oh yes it is


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yes it is


I used to think you were great


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Just think if the masses agree you can wreak your revenge on us with your challenge.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just think if the masses agree you can wreak your revenge on us with your challenge.


tbh, I'd still rather not


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Go on, go on, go on.

Otherwise we will have to get a grown up to decide.

Better a volunteer than a pressed man


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Go on, go on, go on.
> 
> Otherwise we will have to get a grown up to decide.
> 
> Better a volunteer than a pressed man


you can press me anytime


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> you can press me anytime



Get a room you two.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Get a room you two.


Hush otherwise you will be asked to judge the competition.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> send them South please
> 
> The pies, not the cat treats.


They won't travel well. You'll have to come here


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think we should make Big Al the winner as punishment.


seconded


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That might mean an early bath for this competition though.


No problem, we can then vote for either @Katherine or @Cathryn


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Noooo he may never return.

@Katherine woman up and take the prize and get us started on a new challenge.

Your photo on the bridge with the kids was superb


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

OK, bike (well trike) foot and reflection.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> as the most sensible person here (and the best photographer)


one of those isn't true


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That is also not true


true


----------



## Katherine (4 Sep 2015)

I expect BigAl68 is giving us until midnight. After that and I'll start worrying about him. There are plenty of artistic pictures posted that follow the rules for him to choose from. I didn't have a bike in the kids picture although there were people on bikes passing behind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Im out on my bike in the morning, what's my photo challenge going to be ????


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I didn't have a bike in the kids picture although there were people on bikes passing behind.


Nice try, you've still won


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> We could do booze and bikes in memory of Big Al


 thats how i got lured into this thread and won last time


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> We could do booze and bikes in memory of Big Al


great, I'll just enter my last pic again. Easy life


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Given you'll be the judge, you can enter it as many times as you like


that's also not funny


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> one of those isn't true



Only one?


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Keep up there dear chap.



May I remind you that you're ignoring me.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> May I remind you that you're ignoring me.


who said that?


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> who said that?



Humph, I'm off to https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/bicycle-mechanics.37/


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Humph, I'm off to https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/bicycle-mechanics.37/


there's some cheap knock off muc off over there


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> May I remind you that you're ignoring me.


He's not the only one


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

@BigAl68 you grumpy old sod

put us out of our misery

there's no excuse, unless you're dead. In which case, RIP, you were a lovely chap.


----------



## summerdays (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I have been looking back through the posts.......and, seriously, am happy to step in as a Big Al substitute. If that's acceptable I will announce a winner tomorrow morning.
> 
> My shortlist will include: dj, Potsy, Summerdays, Spinney, Hill Wimp, Katherine, Puddles, Sat Nav and Mybike.....Hops gets an honourable mention for her beer photos. Catherine gets a mention for her seaside photos.


You've just picked people who have mocked your foot photos for no other reason than to make us miserable


----------



## djb1971 (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> My shortlist will include: dj, .



It's times like these, I wish we had more grown up, insulting smilies


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I have been looking back through the posts.......and, seriously, am happy to step in as a Big Al substitute. If that's acceptable I will announce a winner tomorrow morning.
> 
> My shortlist will include: dj, Potsy, Summerdays, Spinney, Hill Wimp, Katherine, Puddles, Sat Nav and Mybike.....Hops gets an honourable mention for her beer photos. Catherine gets a mention for her seaside photos.


Glad to see I didn't make the long list.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

Seconded Rocky.

I was going to try out a new route tomorrow morning but its now forecast to rain

I will wait with bsited breath for @Katherine s new challenge


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Glad to see I didn't make the long list.


You do at least need to post a photo, any photo will do. It is a photo challenge after all.

@Supersuperleeds has been slacking this month too


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You do at least need to post a photo, any photo will do. It is a photo challenge after all.
> 
> @Supersuperleeds has been slacking this month too


Well, since I bumped off the judge I saw no point in posting anything.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You do at least need to post a photo, any photo will do. It is a photo challenge after all.
> 
> @Supersuperleeds has been slacking this month too


I posted a legit picture, in fact there were three of them. Obviously they were brilliant hence why you can't remember them!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm adding @Supersuperleeds to the short list.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be sorry



My life's ambition is now complete


----------



## GM (4 Sep 2015)

Me and TVC are still safe then


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @BigAl68 you grumpy old sod
> 
> put us out of our misery
> 
> there's no excuse, unless you're dead. In which case, RIP, you were a lovely chap.


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> there's some cheap knock off muc off over there



Yeah read that. But I don't clean my bike.



potsy said:


> He's not the only one



Obviously you aren't. 



User14044mountain said:


> I have been looking back through the posts.......and, seriously, am happy to step in as a Big Al substitute. If that's acceptable I will announce a winner tomorrow morning.
> 
> My shortlist will include: dj, Potsy, Summerdays, Spinney, Hill Wimp, Katherine, Puddles, Sat Nav and Mybike.....Hops gets an honourable mention for her beer photos. Catherine gets a mention for her seaside photos.



Remember, yours was voted the best.








summerdays said:


> You've just picked people who have mocked your foot photos for no other reason than to make us miserable



I would never mock his feet.


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2015)

This is dragging so much I'm tempted to declare myself the winner, impose Martial Law and demand that Potsy gets pushed into a nettle patch every day.


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is dragging so much I'm tempted to declare myself the winner, impose Marshal Law and demand that Potsy gets pushed into a nettle patch every day.



Um, martial. {removes pedants hat}


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2015)

???


----------



## Cathryn (5 Sep 2015)

I WANT A NEW CHALLENGE!!


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

Hello everyone. Apologies I have been missing in action for a week.

No phone or computer access which I have enjoyed and I wonder if you have all already decided to award a winner in my absence?


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Yes we did... If I remember it was declared as.....









Youhonestly it was, several others were also chosen but you were the only one not to decline the offer


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

Judging is under way. And the competition only closed yesterday people and you will have a new challenge presently.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Is that a clue on the page.... It's @djb1971 's avatar I can see


Or there is a piece of paper but i can't read if it is a list of condemned CC'ers


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

Yes that is the list and I put my glasses over it to obscure the names. 7 photos in the first 45 pages. Only 50 to go but stevie wonder is on the radio and the coffee is keeping my focus.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

I've zoomed in a little to see better....


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Yes that is the list a*nd I put my glasses over it to obscure the names*. 7 photos in the first 45 pages. Only 50 to go but stevie wonder is on the radio and the coffee is keeping my focus.


Sneaky


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

I certainly am @summerdays 

I have been here long enough to know how to keep the rabble in line. You are on the list by the way.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I certainly am @summerdays
> 
> I have been here long enough to know how to keep the rabble in line. You are on the list by the way.


Would that be the list of non qualifying photos by any chance?


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

Right I have a list of 21 photos that a) qualify and b) I like.
There are two which I would have had no difficulty in awarding the prize to but neither contain a bike. They were the lovely shot of the south bay (@Cathryn) especially as I spent my early tweens living in Mountain View and secondly the pier at sunset (@Hill Wimp) so well played ladies as they mean you dodge the bullet this time.

I will now either take a second look at them or randomly select one off the list. Third coffee first then a decision will be made. By the way only 85 pages and at least a good selection of pictures to judge. You lot have been far too nice to me even if you did all try to revolt and overthrow me in my technologically based absence of 7 days.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

85 pages


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> 85 pages


Seemed like much more I bet


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

The victims on the shortlist are.

@craigwend @djb1971 @Puddles @Katherine (a few times as expected) @Spinney @Supersuperleeds @thegreenman @User14044 @Gravity Aided & @potsy 

I need a final coffee and will be back to announce the winner in a little while


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

1 in 9 chance to escape, not bad odds at least


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

I'm so disappointed not to have made the shortlist, still no point being a sore loser, good luck to those that remain on death row!


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

Right there were a few I really liked.

The picture of the bikes through the tent window of @Puddles #11151
The on bike shot of @craigwend #10886
The out of focus bike shop which I almost picked as winner @thegreenman post #11576




However the winner and one of the front runners since 26th August when she entered a number of lovely canal photos is the lovely @Katherine for this shot.







Congratulations and good luck keeping the rabble, myself included in line.


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2015)

Congratulations Katherine, without doubt a worthy winner.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Congrats @Katherine .... If the next comp was attending the scene of a fire I could be in with a chance, I just saw black smoke so ended up leaping in the bike and going to check if it was and luckily discovering 3 fire engines already at the scene! Now just back in bed which is still warm with my cup of coffee!!


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> Congrats @Katherine .... If the next comp was attending the scene of a fire I could be in with a chance, I just saw black smoke so ended up leaping in the bike and going to check if it was and luckily discovering 3 fire engines already at the scene! Now just back in bed which is still warm with my cup of coffee!!



You spilt your coffee?


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The victims on the shortlist are.
> 
> @craigwend @djb1971 @Puddles @Katherine (a few times as expected) @Spinney @Supersuperleeds @thegreenman @User14044 @Gravity Aided & @potsy
> 
> I need a final coffee and will be back to announce the winner in a little while



OK, so you didn't like either of my photos. that will be remembered!


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> You spilt your coffee?


Nipped downstairs to make my coffee as the normal service was still sleeping, opened the blinds to see black smoke, so dashed to see if it needed me to ring 999, then back to my nice cosy DRY bed with my cup of coffee. First cup of coffee is far to precious to spill!


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

congratulations @Katherine 

right, what's next


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> OK, so you didn't like either of my photos. that will be remembered!



I did and you made the long list only once.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Morning ithink i may be sickening for something. I have only just got up.

Finally the Judge turns up  but very well judged i have to say Judge.

Well done @Katherine they were lovely photos and winner is a well deserved title.

So what's the new challenge


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Hello everyone. Apologies I have been missing in action for a week.
> 
> No phone or computer access which I have enjoyed and I wonder if you have all already decided to award a winner in my absence?



Morning, very relieved to see you back and I'm glad you enjoyed a week without phone or a computer.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Sorry for the delay, I've had to switch off and on again as the keyboard on my Hudl went bananas and all the text was underscored and when I tried to correct it, it double underscored.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Sorry for the delay, I've had to switch off and on again as the keyboard on my Hudl went bananas and all the text was underscored and when I tried to correct it, it double underscored.


it knows whats coming and doesn't want to play


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Sorry for the delay, I've had to switch off and on again as the keyboard on my Hudl went bananas and all the text was underscored and when I tried to correct it, it double underscored.


It's probably the onset of judgeitus....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2015)

Well done @Katherine. Hurry up and pick the new challenge, I need to pop out, though unless the comp is related to grim skies then I won't get a photo done this morning anyway.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Hils. Or else it'll be Nurse TVC in his starched uniform paying a visit


Oooooo no l'm just silly tired. I think this daft lifestyle of mine is catching up with me.

Right the BBC says no rain so i'm going to attempt a new route today and hills may be involved.

I must be ill


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Right...


I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September. (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

I see my acceptance post got lost! 
So, 

Aw thanks @BigAl68  And thanks for your lovely competition. 

Thanks everyone for your congratulations.


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

Phew, well done Katherine, does tiddlywinks count as a sport?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Phew, well done Katherine, does tiddlywinks count as a sport?


Yes, ha.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Everything counts, eating, drinking, baking, indoor games etc, so it will be difficult to take a picture that doesn't qualify, I'm sure they'll be plenty of people who'll take that as a challenge in itself! Ha, good luck with that.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Phew, well done Katherine, does tiddlywinks count as a sport?



Maybe eating icecream?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Maybe eating icecream?


Yes


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Everything counts, eating, drinking, baking, indoor games etc, so it will be difficult to take a picture that doesn't qualify, I'm sure they'll be plenty of people who'll take that as a challenge in itself! Ha, good luck with that.


I'm sure rocky will manage it


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've zoomed in a little to see better....
> 
> View attachment 102663


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

So me drinking cider as usual then. That along with my bikes and seeing my daughter are all I get up to these days. Anyway 25 miles done already this morning and the cafe is about 5 more before heading back via the lbs, both versions to buy pies and then order the new bike. I enjoyed my time away but I missed you all really


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

Congrats @Katherine and good new subject


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I enjoyed my time away but I missed you all really



Well that's confirmed my thoughts, the man is unbelievably mad!

Excellent subject @Katherine , the world is my oyster then and @potsy has a huge chance of winning with or without nettles


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

I'm sure, on bike rides, you must pass sports venues or people playing.


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm sure, on bike rides, you must pass sports venues or people playing.


Why couldn't you have set this the other day when I was at the velodrome?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Sep 2015)

Is lounging around in a comfy chair while listening to Pink Floyd a sport ............ no ............ really ............ good


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Sep 2015)

The riding school that I sometimes take my daughter to. It's one of my cafe stops also.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Is lounging around in a comfy chair while listening to Pink Floyd a sport ............ no ............ really ............ good


Bamboo socks i take it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Found a new sloe berry supply here. I will be back with the tupperware later


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bamboo socks i take it?



Absolutely, I love my bamboo socks they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo comfy


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 102674
> 
> 
> Found a new sloe berry supply here. I will be back with the tupperware later



Noticed quite a few along the canal, would you be adding them to something?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

phily. _hg_uk said:


> Is lounging around in a comfy chair while listening to Pink Floyd a sport ............ no ............ really ............ good


If it had a bike in the picture, it would definitely qualify.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

That was a hard ride today. My legs really did not want to work at all so i cut it short. I am beginning to wonder if our fully laden summer cycling tour actually happened because i wouldn't be able to shift the bike and gear now.

Anyway here is a taste of the lanes around me.










Odd place to let the tea brew.









I feel as old as this tree. I counted 154 rings on it.




Just down the road literally and awaiting a visit from @hopless500


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Why couldn't you have set this the other day when I was at the velodrome?


The velodrome is for cycling, so it wouldn't count. There are some netball courts there, (my daughter used to play her club matches there, often in the rain), so try again, plus it's got Sport's City opposite. Lots of stuff there too.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That was a hard ride today. My legs really did not want to work at all so i cut it short. I am beginning to wonder if our fully laden summer cycling tour actually happened because i wouldn't be able to shift the bike and gear now.
> 
> Anyway here is a taste of the lanes around me.
> 
> ...


Oooooooooh


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Time on the closing date brought forward to 8pm. Challenge post edited.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Time on the closing date brought forward to 8pm. Challenge post edited.


that's it change the rules now you're in charge, TUT!


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is hoovering a sport? I think I've just won a gold medal
> 
> View attachment 102681


that photo sucks


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yep nature abhors a vacuum.


do you a need a map or directions to find out where its stored, or are you a domesticated godess


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3889648, member: 9609"]do we get a clue as to what the theme is ? only 8½ hrs to go and my camera is all tuned up and ready to go[/QUOTE]
Page 807


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Can I tentatively suggest that the mods create a sticky with just a link to the start of the new challenge on page 807?


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm a domestic goddess. Would you like a photo of my yellow marigold gloves?


corrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Don't get me all excited then anticlimax

do they have fur around the top?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2015)

Okay, first "Legit" entry - honest 







2nd ODI - England v Australia and my bike


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay, first "Legit" entry - honest
> 
> View attachment 102683
> 
> ...


Very clever.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Is lazing around and really CBA a sport ?

There is a bike in the background !


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay, first "Legit" entry - honest
> 
> View attachment 102683
> 
> ...


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is lazing around and really CBA a sport ?
> 
> There is a bike in the background !


It's certainly a passtime!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is lazing around and really CBA a sport ?
> 
> There is a bike in the background !


Oooops


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just tell me which woods you'll be frequenting tonight and I'll bring them along.


I'll text it, as I normally do


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it OK if I just wear the yellow gloves as usual?


I'd like your socks on too please!


----------



## Spinney (5 Sep 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The victims on the shortlist are.
> 
> @craigwend @djb1971 @Puddles @Katherine (a few times as expected) @Spinney @Supersuperleeds @thegreenman @User14044 @Gravity Aided & @potsy
> 
> I need a final coffee and will be back to announce the winner in a little while


I'm not eligible - that photo was entered for a competition several years ago (which I tried to hint at on the post and the one following).


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Does baking count... Though Mr summerdays was so rude about my failed white choc drizzle that I offered to serve his cup of tea on his head!




Brownies and also Millionaires shortbread!


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> Does baking count..


Only if dogging counts too, in fact katherine may have opened a can of worms with this one


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Only if dogging counts too, in fact katherine may have opened a can of worms with this one


You have a lot of dogging photos then Potsy?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Only if dogging counts too, in fact katherine may have opened a can of worms with this one


Bike?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

I expect everything with your bike in counts as long as there also is another hobby or passtime included.


----------



## summerdays (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I expect everything with your bike in counts as long as there also is another hobby or passtime included.


Drat ... My bike was in reaching distance of the cakes.... I will try to improve


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R made a duck out of a sweet potato. She's a bit shy about submitting it
> 
> View attachment 102706


We have a winner.


Mrs R is the next judge.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Bike?



How dare you, @User14044 isn't that easy


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You have a lot of dogging photos then Potsy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Well i have just slept gor 2 hours but there are no photos because i was err sleeping and i've not trained the cat to operate the camera yet.

It's now pouring down and cold. The hesting may be on.


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

I enjoy a good hest.


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You jest


No, I'm wearing my hesting outfit right now.


----------



## djb1971 (5 Sep 2015)

she's been at the gin again, bless


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

I wish the answer was that simple.

Which reminds me, i am out of tonic for my aperitif


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No tonic and feeling lousy.....can you order some on Amazon for an evening delivery? That's what I'd do.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, Hils.


Amazon, no way, Hills has the Fortnum & Mason van drive down.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R made a duck out of a sweet potato. She's a bit shy about submitting it
> 
> View attachment 102706


That's brilliant!


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...but no bike or sport


Vegetable art is definitely a passtime.


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is now making pies for @vernon
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> View attachment 102720


Do you think she might be trying to steal him off you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Amazon, no way, Hills has the Fortnum & Mason van drive down.


I have them on speed dial however panic over i have found some lurking in the back of the larder.

Lamb and butternut squash curry is simmering nicely if I can stay awake long enough to eat it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is now making pies for @vernon
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> View attachment 102720


Isn't he still in the San Juan Islands,in the Strait of San Juan de Fuca?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2015)

Are there actually any photographs on this thread?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a look and you'll see quite a few
> 
> .....and do feel free to add some of your own



There's 812 pages, I ain't sifting through that lot! 

What's the challenge anyway?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> There's 812 pages, I ain't sifting through that lot!
> 
> What's the challenge anyway?


Sport but a bike has to be in the photo somewhere


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sport but a bike has to be in the photo somewhere


Or hobby Hills


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Or hobby Hills


Hills are not my hobby


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> One of my hobbies is unblocking sinks and drains (it's something my father loved doing as well)



Looks like you've turned a Dalek inside out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @vernon here is the finished product. Hurry up or else there won't be much left
> 
> View attachment 102725


What's inside?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sweet potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus, creme freche and some sauvignon
> 
> Plus boiled new potatoes and a couple of glasses of said sauvignon


That needs some lamb


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sweet potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus, creme freche and some sauvignon
> 
> Plus boiled new potatoes and a couple of glasses of said sauvignon


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

+1 for the lamb. Give me a couple of hours and i will bring the kebabs


----------



## TVC (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is vegetarian


Ah right, now I understand why you are attracted to Vernon


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll get a bottle of nice red from the cellar for you


I'm on my way too. Stock up


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2015)

Do you realize how many cute, cuddly, harmless grapes had to die to make that one bottle of red? (Gad, I hope it's a Burgundy).


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sweet potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus, creme freche and some sauvignon
> 
> Plus boiled new potatoes and a couple of glasses of said sauvignon


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sport but a bike has to be in the photo somewhere



@Katherine did specifically say it had to be *your *bike. Presumably that would exclude the ice cream tricycle I posted, with a reflection in the lamp.



User14044mountain said:


> @vernon here is the finished product. Hurry up or else there won't be much left
> 
> View attachment 102725



You could always eat @vernon .



hopless500 said:


> That needs some lamb



Or beef, pork, venison but not chicken.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

How is she going to know it's your bike. You could have several.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How is she going to know it's your bike. You could have several.



It's down to your honesty.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> It's down to your honesty.



You may borrow/hire a bike, but you do actually have to ride it!


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You may borrow/hire a bike, but you do actually have to ride it!



Sounds like your weakening.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Sep 2015)

@Katherine SO glad you won, your photo was wonderful even if it wasn't the winning shot! Like the new subject. On it.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sweet potatoes, mushrooms, asparagus, creme freche and some sauvignon
> 
> Plus boiled new potatoes and a couple of glasses of said sauvignon



Heck, I am On. My. Way!!!!


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> you do actually have to ride it!


That's TVC safe then


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

17c and beautiful blue skies and sunshine here. Im going to have a slow pootle to the Sainsburys via the beach.

There maybe photos later if you are good


----------



## TVC (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> That's TVC safe then


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


>


What happened to the riding to work TVC ? You had started again not long ago.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What happened to the riding to work TVC ? You had started again not long ago.


He has no staying power, some of us have done over 10 cycle commutes this year


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> He has no staying power, some of us have done over 10 cycle commutes this year


Potsy, even i have done way more than that albeit station commutes.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Potsy, even i have done way more than that albeit station commutes.


Just checked, it's actually 18, my target is 60


----------



## TVC (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What happened to the riding to work TVC ? You had started again not long ago.


Who said I haven't been?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Once I've dragged myself out of bed and drunk tea I shall be taking the Wisp out for a short spin.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Once I've dragged myself out of bed and drunk tea I shall be taking the Wisp out for a short spin.


Not had a Wispa for ages


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Just checked, it's actually 18, my target is 60



It doesn't look as if you will make even that modest target.  



hopless500 said:


> Once I've dragged myself out of bed and drunk tea I shall be taking the Wisp out for a short spin.



Chocolate, with a figure like yours? 



potsy said:


> Not had a Wispa for ages



Isn't it Cadbury's cheese?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Not had a Wispa for ages


----------



## TVC (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Not had a Wispa for ages


Not had a photo in this thread for ages.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Chocolate, with a figure like yours?


No. It takes cake and beer in large quantities to get a figure like mine


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Once I've dragged myself out of bed and drunk tea I shall be taking the Wisp out for a short spin.



I've only just got up, we had a late night entertaining friends we haven't seen for a while. Must get out shortly to clear my very sore head, good excuse to look for something sporty to photograph!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

I'm waiting for the kettle to boil. Of course having gone back to check, I thought it might help if I actually lit the gas


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

Just waded my way through the thread to catch up.

Congratulations @Katherine.

Here's a couple from yesterday's ride. One of my favourite pastimes is indulging in a love of railways:


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

One of my pastimes... 
Given my gears are a touch temperamental on the Wisp which results in many 'come on you bugger ... change' type comments accompanied by slipping and clicking noises - my 10 miles to the pub have averaged 12 mph. How did that happen??


----------



## djb1971 (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> One of my pastimes...


there may be a few pics with this theme


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

Is it downhill all the way?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

While I am here contemplating life and bikes, does anyone know if a brake lever adjuster wotsit would exist for this bike? Suicide levers were set up to perfection by mr hop and although the bars are a bit out the hoods work for me where they are, the main brake levers look ridiculous plus I can't use them.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Weinmann brakes btw


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Is it downhill all the way?


Come here potsy.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2015)

One of my past times, stroking random cats whilst out on a walk (wearing my cycling rucksack for eligibility)


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> One of my past times, stroking random cats whilst out on a walk (wearing my cycling rucksack for eligibility)
> 
> View attachment 102830


Is your bike in your rucksack


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 102829
> 
> One of my pastimes...
> Given my gears are a touch temperamental on the Wisp which results in many 'come on you bugger ... change' type comments accompanied by slipping and clicking noises - my 10 miles to the pub have averaged 12 mph. How did that happen??



Seeing as we're bike talking, is your saddle a Selle SMP? I was thinking of trying one on my road bike. I know it's a ladies saddle, but who cares! I just want a bit of comfort.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Seeing as we're bike talking, is your saddle a Selle SMP? I was thinking of trying one on my road bike. I know it's a ladies saddle, but who cares! I just want a bit of comfort.



I have these on all my bikes, very comfy.






But just remember saddles are personal things what works for one person wont necessarily work for someone else.


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have these on all my bikes, very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil, that's the shape I'm after where the nose points down


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Thanks Phil, that's the shape I'm after where the nose points down



You can get them here -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/selle-smp-hybrid-saddle/rp-prod32061


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Seeing as we're bike talking, is your saddle a Selle SMP? I was thinking of trying one on my road bike. I know it's a ladies saddle, but who cares! I just want a bit of comfort.


it is 
you can get a men's one too.


----------



## jhawk (6 Sep 2015)

Me, while cycling out of Moncton last weekend!


----------



## Biscuit (6 Sep 2015)

Evening all. Came on here to catch up, but found myself 20 pages behind. Since I have to sleep at some point, can anyone tell me what the current challenge is please, or just give me the page where it occurred. Ta very muchly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Evening all. Came on here to catch up, but found myself 20 pages behind. Since I have to sleep at some point, can anyone tell me what the current challenge is please, or just give me the page where it occurred. Ta very muchly.


@Katherine won and the new challenge is this:


Katherine said:


> Right...
> 
> 
> I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..
> ...


----------



## Katherine (6 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just waded my way through the thread to catch up.
> 
> Congratulations @Katherine.
> 
> ...







Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just waded my way through the thread to catch up.
> 
> Congratulations @Katherine.
> 
> ...




Llangollen


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Llangollen


Yes, and Bala.


----------



## Katherine (6 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Llangollen


It's too far for me to cycle, but we do visit the Llangollen railway at least once a year. Oggies are usually consumed. Out of the window of a train - hair, is worse than helmet - hair!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Partaking of my favourite pastime in the pub again. The shiny blurry thing in the window in the background is my bike


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 102907
> 
> Partaking of my favourite pastime in the pub again. The shiny blurry thing in the window in the background is my bike


You are *STILL* there and i bet the empty glass is Pauls


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> It's too far for me to cycle, but we do visit the Llangollen railway at least once a year. Oggies are usually consumed. Out of the window of a train - hair, is worse than helmet - hair!



Hair?


----------



## Biscuit (6 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 102907
> 
> Partaking of my favourite pastime in the pub again. The shiny blurry thing in the window in the background is my bike



Looks dark outside....I'm so rock n' roll I'm thinking about bed, and you lot are still in the pub. Pipe n' slippers has arrived in BiscuitVille it seems.


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Looks dark outside....I'm so rock n' roll I'm thinking about bed, and you lot are still in the pub. Pipe n' slippers has arrived in BiscuitVille it seems.



Don't forget the doze after lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are *STILL* there and i bet the empty glass is Pauls


No. I went home but he dragged me out again for dinner


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Looks dark outside....I'm so rock n' roll I'm thinking about bed, and you lot are still in the pub. Pipe n' slippers has arrived in BiscuitVille it seems.


Don't worry. We're often heading to bed with hot chocolate way before that


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

A few from this morning..........


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> A few from this morning..........
> 
> View attachment 102913
> 
> ...


Game over GM, you have done it all bar the cricket


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Game over GM, you have done it all bar the cricket



 I'm saving cricket and football for next week 

BTW hope you're feeling better


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know where that is



Which one?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Sep 2015)

Today's eggs (no bike). One ordinary. One double yolker. One fairy or witch egg ( apparently). It's tiny


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

From my walk yesterday


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2015)

@Rickshaw Phil, @Spinney, @summerdays, who are the staff currently on line. 

Can I tentatively suggest a sticky, with just a link to the new challenge on page 807?


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> @Rickshaw Phil, @Spinney, @summerdays, who are the staff currently on line.
> 
> Can I tentatively suggest a sticky, with just a link to the new challenge on page 807?


I've made a sticky with _A COPY OF_ Katherine's post - so this thread is unaffected. The sticky is just a handy point of reference for the current challenge.
If folks wish, the winning entries can also be copied there.
It is a closed thread, so only moderators can update it (but you have enough of them participating in this thread, so that shouldn't be a problem!)


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2015)

Thank you. It only links to page 1?


----------



## GM (7 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it Bramley Road? I've played rugby on that pitch - many moons ago. I've also played golf at Bush Hill.



Yes, the old Saracens ground. I didn't know you were a golfer as well! Looks a nice club. I've played Trent Park quite a few times, badly I might add!


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Yes, the old Saracens ground. I didn't know you were a golfer as well! Looks a nice club. I've played Trent Park quite a few times, badly I might add!


Didn't realise we had some fellow golfist's in here


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

May I be so bold as to join in this one?
Only because I have this shot on file which is clearly taken just in front of the Exeter Chiefs rugby stadium, about 4km in front. (If you follow vertically from the stem on the bike, it's the first whiteish thing you come to).... Oh, the remains of my campfire are just in front of the bench too. Camping is a pastime right?


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thank you. It only links to page 1?


Yup. Where would you have it link to? Folks can always click on the 'go to first unread'.

If you think it should link to the post where the challenge is set - there are now over 10 more pages of waffle since you set it, and by the time the competition ends there will be many more.

I could add a link on my post 2 to your actual post, if you think that might be helpful?


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> View attachment 102961
> 
> May I be so bold as to join in this one?
> Only because I have this shot on file which is clearly taken just in front of the Exeter Chiefs rugby stadium, about 4km in front. (If you follow vertically from the stem on the bike, it's the first whiteish thing you come to).... Oh, the remains of my campfire are just in front of the bench too. Camping is a pastime right?


Can I say, welcome to the madhouse, and you have obviously sussed out the way that entries to this competition relate to the set challenge...


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

Spinney said:


> Yup. Where would you have it link to? Folks can always click on the 'go to first unread'.


As a new user it was handy for me, I found the current challenge quite easily... Haven't joined in before as it was always hard to find what the heck was going on (especially with Rocky's interpretations, although my effort may be in the same vein...). Now still enjoying the waffle but it's easy to find the subject separately.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

Spinney said:


> Yup. Where would you have it link to? Folks can always click on the 'go to first unread'.
> 
> If you think it should link to the post where the challenge is set - there are now over 10 more pages of waffle since you set it, and by the time the competition ends there will be many more.
> 
> I could add a link on my post 2 to your actual post, if you think that might be helpful?


I ended up quoting @Katherine 's post into the thread, I hope that was the right thing to do?


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

Spinney said:


> Can I say, welcome to the madhouse, and you have obviously sussed out the way that entries to this competition relate to the set challenge...


To what are you referring? Is there some lack of clarity? Should I buy a better camera do you think, or just get ever so slightly closer to my subject?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> View attachment 102961
> 
> May I be so bold as to join in this one?
> Only because I have this shot on file which is clearly taken just in front of the Exeter Chiefs rugby stadium, about 4km in front. (If you follow vertically from the stem on the bike, it's the first whiteish thing you come to).... Oh, the remains of my campfire are just in front of the bench too. Camping is a pastime right?


Perfect


----------



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> I ended up quoting @Katherine 's post into the thread, I hope that was the right thing to do?


That was what I _thought_ I'd done, but I obviously got distracted part way through.  Thanks for sorting it out. 

Apologies @Katherine - your query now makes perfect sense! 

So for the moment, the first post in the sticky will be the link to the beginning of this thread
Then a copy of a challenge post
Then (if folks think it is a good idea) the winning entry for that challenge, followed by the new challenge, etc. All these are copies of posts from this thread, so anyone who doesn't want to have the faff of two separate threads can just look in this one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> To what are you referring? Is there some lack of clarity? Should I buy a better camera do you think, or just get ever so slightly closer to my subject?


Spot on 

Post what you fancy,waffle and you may win.

We do try to post the odd one thst may fit the required set parameters of the current Judge but its not compulsory.


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> From my walk yesterday
> View attachment 102954


You're a lot taller than i imagined


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> You're a lot taller than i imagined



Everyone is a lot taller than you can imagine


----------



## djb1971 (7 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Everyone is a lot taller than you can imagine


@potsy looks fairly tall on his mtb photos.


or is it an illusion???


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @potsy looks fairly tall on his mtb photos.
> 
> 
> or is it an illusion???


I am quite tall djb, well compared to hoppy anyway


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I am quite tall djb, well compared to hoppy anyway


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2015)

It all depends on the bicycle. My new(to me) mtb makes me look short, as its a 29er,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Leicestershire Cricket Ground at Grace Road - or the bloody wall that doesn't let you see anything!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Leicester City Football Ground - King Power Stadium


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Leicester Tigers Rugby Stadium - Welford Road, they are building a new stand so wasn't confident I would get a snap if I got closer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

and finally the Racecourse


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

Out of interest @Supersuperleeds, where do you live?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Out of interest @Supersuperleeds, where do you live?



Leicester


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

Hes one of those mad long distance cyclists


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

Leeds to Leicester in an hour


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hes one of those mad long distance cyclists



Says the lady who went touring all summer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Leeds to Leicester in an hour



Takes me 90 minutes in the car


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Says the lady who went touring all summer


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

863 miles in 3 weeks


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

I was being cheeky... forgot the cheeky giggle smiley...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 863 miles in 3 weeks



If you didn't stop at every pub you could have at least doubled that


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hes one of those mad long distance cyclists


Like @potsy


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

Is this the sort of touring you did @Hill Wimp ?





This is how a lot of lunches went on the Velodyssee.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Is this the sort of touring you did @Hill Wimp ?
> View attachment 102998
> 
> This is how a lot of lunches went on the Velodyssee.


Absolutly. Its important to get to know a place, its people,food and drink.

None of this rush a 100 miles in 5hrs business. You miss too much


----------



## TVC (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 863 miles in 3 weeks


But most of that was by train.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But most of that was by train.


I don't think so. That was all cycled miles. The train journeys were extra


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I don't think so. That was all cycled miles. The train journeys were extra



So 3 hours of cycling followed by 15 hours of drinking per day


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Out of interest @Supersuperleeds, where do you live?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you didn't stop at every pub you could have at least doubled that


Don't be daft. We'd have dehydrated


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 863 miles in 3 weeks


I thought it was about 700 incl a bit of Kent ;D


----------



## TVC (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Leeds to Leicester in an hour


All the best people live in Leicester


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All the best people live in Leicester


----------



## TVC (7 Sep 2015)

Tonight feels like a cider and Pringles kind of night.


----------



## TVC (7 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


What?


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> View attachment 102961
> 
> May I be so bold as to join in this one?
> Only because I have this shot on file which is clearly taken just in front of the Exeter Chiefs rugby stadium, about 4km in front. (If you follow vertically from the stem on the bike, it's the first whiteish thing you come to).... Oh, the remains of my campfire are just in front of the bench too. Camping is a pastime right?


Meets all the criteria apart from pictures have to be taken after the start of the challenge


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All the best people live in Leicester


Oh go on, tell us... who did you meet?


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Meets all the criteria apart from pictures have to be taken after the start of the challenge


That's a long climb, I'm not going up there again just to satisfy your woefully archaic competition rules! 
Sorry, I'm out. 
On second thoughts, I might just cycle up to the stadium, it's quite flat...


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2015)

It was cycling past golf courses that gave me the initial idea for this challenge but also knowing that there are some artistic and creative people on here that expanded the theme to hobbies, games and passtimes.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

I do have a plan formulated but it needs to not be raining


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I do have a plan formulated but it needs to not be raining



Are you planning on moving to another country then


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Are you planning on moving to another country then


E Anglia is (allegedly, and I think it's a lie) the driest county in the country.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> E Anglia is (allegedly, and I think it's a lie) the driest county in the country.



Doesnt help you much when its raining though


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

I cant get my bike into my stained glass class.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Doesnt help you much when its raining though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> E Anglia is (allegedly, and I think it's a lie) the driest county in the country.


Not with you living there it isn't


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not with you living there it isn't


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not with you living there it isn't



Plenty of hot air to dry it out tho'


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

The White Hart at Hingham have increased their brewery orders three fold since the Hops moved in. 

They should have their own gold plated bar stools.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2015)

Taken on a recent ride by a lock, under a ttunnel that goes over the Grand Union Canal by the Rothersthorpe flight of 13 locks.
The passtime? Graffiti.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 103055
> 
> 
> Taken on a recent ride by a lock, under a ttunnel that goes over the Grand Union Canal by the Rothersthorpe flight of 13 locks.
> The passtime? Graffiti.....


So are you an artist or a vandal then ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So are you an artist or a vandal then ?


The rules don't say that it has to be _my _passtime, do they?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2015)

I should hope not, as we have plenty of pictures of professional football stadiums. I would have to travel to Minneapolis, Minnesota, for mine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

My beach this morning.


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> The rules don't say that it has to be _my _passtime, do they?


True


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My beach this morning.
> 
> View attachment 103069



Blimey I didn't realize you had bought yourself a beach


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Should have bought herself a few bags of sand to finish it off


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Should have bought herself a few bags of sand to finish it off



Maybe she will build herself a rubble castle


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, what is the current challenge? It's so difficult to find out the rules these days. @potsy can you help?


Just had a horrible thought, we all know what djb's night time hobby is and now he's been asked to take pictures of it


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Blimey I didn't realize you had bought yourself a beach


I do own it, i pay for it so there


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Just had a horrible thought, we all know what djb's night time hobby is and now he's been asked to take pictures of it


Lets hope he doesn't bump into you on your MBT


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Maybe she will build herself a rubble castle


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

Anyway @potsy, as your hobby is all things edible, where are the photos ??


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway @potsy, as your hobby is all things edible, where are the photos ??



He ate them


----------



## Stephenite (8 Sep 2015)

I know I'm not the only one here where eating and drinking feature high up on the list of favourite pastimes. Around Oslo there are lots of cafes out in the 'marka' offering buns and cakes of above average quality.
Here's from a little trip for elevenses this morning.


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway @potsy, as your hobby is all things edible, where are the photos ??


Just fitting some new tyres to the mtb then I will be out there, still trying to think of a hobby or pastime though 

My main hobby these days is watching my bikes gather dust


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

Get out there shortsuff and get charging round off the road, you had fun the other day and we want a photo of you falling off


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get out there shortsuff and get charging round off the road, you had fun the other day and we want a photo of you falling off


My cuts and bruises haven't healed yet, there will be no charging about just yet


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> My cuts and bruises haven't healed yet, there will be no charging about just yet


Get out there you wimp


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get out there you wimp


Tyres are on, two brand new Marathon+ fitted in 20 minutes without tyre levers or talc, just Manc strength  

Just waiting for my second wind then I'm off


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

PHOTOS !!!


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you replaced the inner tubes that you ruined? Or will you be riding on flat tyres?


Nothing was ruined except the reputation of M+ as being 'hard to fit' 

Back now, the tyres stayed on the rim so that was a successful test ride


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Every little helps 

Ok, my previous hobby before I took up bike collecting







Had a brief stop at djb's dogging shelter the bird spotting hide






Bike looking clean


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

That far, i was going to say round the lounge


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Every little helps
> 
> Ok, my previous hobby before I took up bike collecting
> 
> ...


So why do we never see pictures of birds ???


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Thought I'd spotted @Pat "5mph" for a minute, turned out it was just a sign 






On the other side was one for hoppy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd spotted @Pat "5mph" for a minute, turned out it was just a sign
> 
> View attachment 103103
> 
> ...



You better be careful, she will get you.

By the way, why do you keep taking photos of a kids bike?


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)




----------



## summerdays (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd spotted @Pat "5mph" for a minute, turned out it was just a sign
> 
> View attachment 103103
> 
> ...


It was nice knowing you.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd spotted @Pat "5mph" for a minute, turned out it was just a sign
> 
> View attachment 103103
> 
> ...


 you will never see it coming Potsy


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

One more hobby, unfortunately I didn't take any money out with me and I have to be careful with my shop lifting these days with hill wimp about


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> One more hobby, unfortunately I didn't take any money out with me and I have to be careful with my shop lifting these days with hill wimp about
> 
> View attachment 103104


Whats your GPS ? 
Can i have it after Hop has dealt with you because you won't be needing it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ive heard Hils has already armed up her drone and has pointed it in the direction of Manchester. Hops has paid for the fuel




I will be sitting in my lounge awaiting instructions.


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

I am on the move, it'll never pinpoint my position


----------



## IDMark2 (8 Sep 2015)

Having had a disallowed judgement for my otherwise legit stadium photograph (as if they're going to move it so I can go up and find it's gone when I take another picture to 'qualify', ha...) I went for a ride today looking for a new hobby. 
So here it is, in my youth I yomped over Dartmoor lifting up stones to find 'letterboxes', the too easy equivalent now is Geocaching...

Todays version of Letterboxing follows..






You have to be fit to get to this one to post anything... there's nothing else here for miles. Someone obviously said 'This'll do, put it here mate, save taking it home in the van.'





A rare example of a phone box with a working phone in it behind this one... although it also smelt like a toilet, perhaps for exhibitionists. A particularly fine example of a 'moss aged' postbox. There would probably have been someone who was a 'Post Pox cleaner' in the old days.





A bit harder this one, this is the postbox in a wall, just above my handlebars, extra points of course for a bike lent against a No Parking sign...

I did try other pastimes while I was out.
There was trainspotting but I couldn't get the number so I gave up on that...





And scrumping




Unfortunately they were cider apples, having bitten into one I found they were so sour that all the moisture in my entire body disappeared with just the one bite so I am now relaxing with a post ride beer to rehydrate.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> I am on the move, it'll never pinpoint my position





IDMark2 said:


> Having had a disallowed judgement for my otherwise legit stadium photograph (as if they're going to move it so I can go up and find it's gone when I take another picture to 'qualify', ha...) I went for a ride today looking for a new hobby.
> So here it is, in my youth I yomped over Dartmoor lifting up stones to find 'letterboxes', the too easy equivalent now is Geocaching...
> 
> Todays version of Letterboxing follows..
> ...


Don't tell @BigAl68 he'll be down there fast to scrump those apples for home brew.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Tyres are on, two brand new Marathon+ fitted in 20 minutes without tyre levers or talc, just Manc strength
> 
> Just waiting for my second wind then I'm off



You have wind?


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My beach this morning.
> 
> View attachment 103069



It's just occurred to me that this photo is a bit similar to mine, post # 11732 page 783 ..............only joking!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I'll put this one in just to make the numbers up, but Katherine's definitely the winner!...........
> 
> View attachment 102114


Your birds are more exotic than mine


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Had a brief stop at djb's dogging shelter the bird spotting hide



you should have told me and @User14044 you were there, we could've done our own dogging watching


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

I've not been on my bike, but here's a pic of a carrot I've grown


----------



## IDMark2 (8 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I've not been on my bike, but here's a pic of a carrot I've grown



Awwww..he's just like his Dad...


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually, dj has an uncanny resemblance to Ronnie Biggs
> 
> View attachment 103132


that looks like you doing an impression of me


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No, if it were me, there'd be more dribble down my tie


and not as many teeth


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

here's another, it appears to have a.................


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> here's another, it appears to have a.................



Pictorially ( is that the right word ) that, and the other one are very good. Nice pattern on the end grain!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Pictorially ( is that the right word ) that, and the other one are very good. Nice pattern on the end grain!


but they wont win because there's no bike


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd spotted @Pat "5mph" for a minute, turned out it was just a sign
> 
> View attachment 103103
> 
> ...


The ignore list acquires its first ignoree.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

I think he got off lightly


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Whats your GPS ?
> Can i have it after Hop has dealt with you because you won't be needing it.


You might not want to retrieve it though


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> You might not want to retrieve it though


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> The ignore list acquires its first ignoree.


----------



## TVC (8 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


>


Too little, too late. Best you lube up, it'll not hurt so much.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> here's another, it appears to have a.................


You need to enter those in a village produce competition. Shake the neighbours up


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You need to enter those in a village produce competition. Shake the neighbours up


Can't wait to see what other dirty wonders I've grown 


for those old enough *cough, rocky*

They would've been good contenders in the 'That's Life' rude vegetable segment with Cyril


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

Can we put Gravel on the ignore list ?


----------



## djb1971 (8 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>



His idea of gardening is like my wifes, standing by and supervising 

Not the nine 'clock news ruined Thats Life for me after Griff played Cyril aka the camp old twat


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> but they wont win because there's no bike




Yes, I did notice the lack of bike  in your ....... produce pictures.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Yes, I did notice the lack of bike  in your ....... produce pictures.


There would have been a bike in the background, he has several.


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There *should *have been a bike in the background, he has several.



Fify


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can we put Gravel on the ignore list ?


That looks like my kind of place.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

Cut it off.

One less body part to worry about


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I knew it was too good to last. Gravel has just texted to say he's punctured his foot on a rusty nail. He wants to know what to do.


Probably go to see an (uninjured) doctor! 
I did something similar years ago and got blood poisoning


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I knew it was too good to last. Gravel has just texted to say he's punctured his foot on a rusty nail. He wants to know what to do.


Tell him to take a picture of it so you can enter it as your pastime of 'Advising Gravel what to do when he..._ 'insert disaster here' _....'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

Even by my standards this is a poor effort, believe it or not, but this is a cricket pitch - taken in Cosby today (home of Lucy Garner)


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Even by my standards this is a poor effort, believe it or not, but this is a cricket pitch - taken in Cosby today (home of Lucy Garner)
> 
> View attachment 103204


I believe you.


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Even by my standards this is a poor effort, believe it or not, but this is a cricket pitch - taken in Cosby today (home of Lucy Garner)
> 
> View attachment 103204


That makes rocky's entries look good


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

Ok not exactly good but ykwim


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Probably go to see an (uninjured) doctor!
> I did something similar years ago and got blood poisoning



I did the same when I was about 10, playing on a bomb site.... Hurts, don't it.


----------



## Spinney (9 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> here's another, it appears to have a.................


You are Baldrick AICMFP!!


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

Spinney said:


> You are Baldrick AICMFP!!


turnips are next years dream


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've decided that philosophy is one of my hobbies.
> 
> View attachment 103213
> 
> ...


Nice Rohloff


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've decided that philosophy is one of my hobbies.
> 
> View attachment 103213
> 
> ...


You know that book of British Birds on the right, does it have a picture of an Egret in it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Forget the bike.....what do you think of the philosophy?


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Forget the bike.....what do you think of the philosophy?


the real question:

Is it better to take part and lose or not to take part and lose?


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> look what happened to Big Al.


who


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

There may be a joke involving pricks on a Thorn but I'm not sure I'm brave enough to write it.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> There may be a joke involving pricks on a Thorn but I'm not sure I'm brave enough to write it.


go on, go on, go on, go on

we've not seen anyone told off for over a week


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think the important part is losing
> 
> Winning is unthinkable - look what happened to Big Al.


You call that winning ??


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> go on, go on, go on, go on


No, no..I've given you a start..you do it.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> No, no..I've given you a start..you do it.


trust me, if I knew the joke it'd be posted.

I like being spanked when I've been naughty


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

Puma has a message for wimpy


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

Anyway, it's a large Thorn so it must be ridden by a large... oh, is that the time...gotta go..


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

Apropos absolutely nothing, I came across one of these the other day...


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Apropos absolutely nothing, I came across one of these the other day...
> View attachment 103224



are you @User14044 or his long lost twin?

I'm sure he's got that picture somewhere


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> are you @User14044 or his long lost twin?
> 
> I'm sure he's got that picture somewhere


Nobody who looks like Rockymountain's avatar could have a twin.

Oh.


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad you posted it before Potsy.....you are far kinder with your comments


... and taller.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You know that book of British Birds on the right, does it have a picture of an Egret in it?



I spotted an Egret today:


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I spotted an Egret today:
> 
> View attachment 103225


Where is that? I don't recognise it.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad you posted it before Potsy.....you are far kinder with your comments


Where/where did @potsy post it ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where is that? I don't recognise it.



The bridge on Thurcaston Road between Abbey Lane and Loughborough Road


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Sep 2015)

Looks familiar to me, is it near the National Space Centre or Abbey Park?

Beat me to it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Looks familiar to me, is it near the National Space Centre or Abbey Park?
> 
> Beat me to it



half a mile or so up the cycle path from the space centre


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> half a mile or so up the cycle path from the space centre


Knew it was somewhere around there, we used to live in Rothley and occasionally cycled into town that way.
Might have to give this photo challenge a crack at some point.


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Knew it was somewhere around there, we used to live in Rothley and occasionally cycled into town that way.
> Might have to give this photo challenge a crack at some point.


Oi, you can't come in here and not enter a picture in the competition


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Knew it was somewhere around there, we used to live in Rothley and occasionally cycled into town that way.
> Might have to give this photo challenge a crack at some point.



Rothley is one of my dinner time ride destinations, cracking riding around that way.


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rothley is one of my dinner time ride destinations, cracking riding around that way.


I bet you knock off the Alpe d'Charnwood in your lunch break too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I spotted an Egret today:
> 
> View attachment 103225


Has this been verified by our ornithologist @potsy ?


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I spotted an Egret today:
> 
> View attachment 103225


Looks like a pigeon to me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks like a pigeon to me.



I never spotted that until just then


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Has this been verified by our ornithologist @potsy ?



Grey heron, loads of them along that stretch.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Oi, you can't come in here and not enter a picture in the competition


I am metaphorically tugging my forelock and begging your forgiveness oh exalted one. I can't understand why I didn't notice that every post contained a picture therein. Must try harder, dr_pink keeps telling me to get new reading glasses.


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am metaphorically tugging my forelock and begging your forgiveness oh exalted one. I can't understand why I didn't notice that every post contained a picture therein. Must try harder, dr_pink keeps telling me to get new reading glasses.


We'll forgive you this once, just make sure to include at least one photo per 20 posts just like the rest of us do


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> We'll forgive you this once, just make sure to include at least one photo per 20 posts just like the rest of us do



1/20??? more like 1/200 in your case.


----------



## summerdays (9 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am metaphorically tugging my forelock and begging your forgiveness oh exalted one. I can't understand why I didn't notice that every post contained a picture therein. Must try harder, dr_pink keeps telling me to get new reading glasses.


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

This is what an in-focus Grey Heron looks like. You may not have seen one today.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've done it a number of times....but the first time I was 6 and went down a disused air raid shelter near where I grew up in Barnet. It was dark, smelly and damp. Goodness knows what was growing on the nail.....my mother whisked me straight off to the doctors for a tetanus jab.



You're lucky, I got a clout round the ear and grounded!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> This is what an in-focus Grey Heron looks like. You may not have seen one today.
> View attachment 103235



Most definitely did see one, see them pretty much every time I'm down that stretch


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

Is the topic Herons again?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Is the topic Herons again?


I had better get my plastic one out for a shot in St James Park tomorrow morning


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Most definitely did see one, see them pretty much every time I'm down that stretch


I keep forgetting the appropriate smiley for a tongue in cheek post... This one perhaps?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 103243



Okay, maybe it wasn't a heron then


----------



## User19783 (9 Sep 2015)

Is birds and butterflies the subject? 
If so, here's two,.





a sparrow, I believe.




A lesser spotted peacock.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> This is what an in-focus Grey Heron looks like. You may not have seen one today.
> View attachment 103235


Cor. Just look at the size of that egret


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2015)

User19783 said:


> Is birds and butterflies the subject?
> If so, here's two,.
> View attachment 103259
> 
> ...


You SO have the idea


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2015)

User19783 said:


> Is birds and butterflies the subject?
> If so, here's two,.
> View attachment 103259
> 
> a sparrow, I believe.



@User14044 is the expert, or so he tells us.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 103243


A bit sunburnt, that heron/egret


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> This is what an in-focus Grey Heron looks like. You may not have seen one today.
> View attachment 103235


That appears to be a Great Blue Heron, to me.


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2015)

I am going to fit some different pedals to the mtb then go and try to find an egret, they seem a bit scarce lately so will probably have to make do with a pigeon 

In the meantime, somebody is looking down on wimpy with disdain


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2015)

Is that a unicorn? 

I was too worn out after my bike fettling to actually go for a ride, maybe tomorrow, might even get the fixie out


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2015)

Are you bored with the MTB already?


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you bored with the MTB already?


No, just thinking of giving Cherry a run out, it has only done 6.8 miles since late May


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2015)

I thought the subject was carrots


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I thought the subject was carrots
> View attachment 103321


small but perfectly formed


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2015)

And all alone. I chucked a load of very old seed down a while back. This is the result


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

I've cared for mine and they're all wonky

mine are big ones but a funny shape

next time I'll just slap the seed onto the soil and leave it alone.

Don't ask me about my tomatoes


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

What about your tomatoes?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *What tomatoes?*




the only toms are split or black, a squirrel pinched the best
I did try them outside but the weather has been cack!


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> small but perfectly formed


Hoppy or the carrot?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Hoppy or the carrot?


oh dear, oh dear


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Hoppy or the carrot?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Boris says hi
> 
> View attachment 103334


Who?


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>



Who?






oh, I've done that one. Errrrr, give me a minute.........................


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Big Al has been spotted in the Guardian
> 
> View attachment 103335







Being from the country i thought this was more @BigAl68


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

reminds me of my last comp win


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

Rocky, put down the wine and step away from Youtube.


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Off topic, moi? We are going to be sooooooo in trouble with the Mods*


We? 
I think there is one main culprit that needs a thread ban


----------



## djb1971 (10 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> We?
> I think there is one main culprit that needs a thread ban


yeah, you're for it if when @BigAl68 shows up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> We?
> I think there is one main culprit that needs a thread ban


Sorted. Thread ban given to Potsy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....but he can still win, even with a ban, can't he?


Absolutely.


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....but he can still win, even with a ban, can't he?


Afraid not, that was a stroke of genius on his part, what a pro.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2015)




----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Afraid not, that was a stroke of genius on his part, what a pro.



I think everyone except @User14044 should be banned, makes a certain person the winner.


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> I think everyone except @User14044 should be banned, makes a certain person the winner.


Who Hill Wimp?????


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Who Hill Wimp?????



You've not been paying attention again, have you. Go and stand in the corner.


----------



## TVC (10 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> You've not been paying attention again, have you. Go and stand in the corner.


Why, is Hill Wimp coming?


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Why, is Hill Wimp coming?



Are you standing in the corner yet.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Sep 2015)

Excuse my lateness to all of this. I've just reviewed the challenge, so as it is..
*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition*, pictures may be in or outside.
*
Here is a photo from my hobby of table tennis. 

The inside of a ping pong ball.









.


----------



## summerdays (10 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Off topic, moi? We are going to be sooooooo in trouble with the Mods*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## summerdays (10 Sep 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Excuse my lateness to all of this. I've just reviewed the challenge, so as it is..
> *Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*
> 
> So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...
> ...


You missed out the bike.... But hard to squeeze it inside!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> You missed out the bike.... But hard to squeeze it inside!




You haven't held the image up to the light have you. 

You know, sometimes I think my artistic talents are wasted.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2015)

One of my most favourite hobbies, sitting down


----------



## TVC (11 Sep 2015)

You're going to have to do without me this weekend, We're off to Oxford and are going to spend tomorrow playing with Tiger Moths. 

I hope this doesn't upset anyone too much.


----------



## mybike (11 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> One of my most favourite hobbies, sitting down
> 
> View attachment 103406



That's a nice smooth surface.


----------



## TVC (11 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> That's a nice smooth surface.


It's called water.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

@potsy could do with one of these.

And when the other two have got over their wariness of this collar,Jasper is going to be even more unhappy


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

Ok. THE photo 




Looks like a local yard sale 
One bike. Pastimes of kayak(ing), painting and rug-making. Oh yeah. And my old (can you tell) baritone. Couldn't fit anything else in


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ok. THE photo
> View attachment 103427
> 
> Looks like a local yard sale
> One bike. Pastimes of kayak(ing), painting and rug-making. Oh yeah. And my old (can you tell) baritone. Couldn't fit anything else in


That's got mug victim sucker winner written all over it


----------



## summerdays (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ok. THE photo
> View attachment 103427
> 
> Looks like a local yard sale
> One bike. Pastimes of kayak(ing), painting and rug-making. Oh yeah. And my old (can you tell) baritone. Couldn't fit anything else in


You forgot to mention sitting in front of a real fire!


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> That's got mug victim sucker winner written all over it


Ah. Damn. I wasn't thinking was I. I'm sure I'll be safe. Potsy is the next victim apparently


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> You forgot to mention sitting in front of a real fire!


Well I do do that. But not normally outside. Having said that,I am in the middle of bonfiring so it could have been included  But the kayak would've melted


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Ah. Damn. I wasn't thinking was I. I'm sure I'll be safe. Potsy is the next victim apparently


No chance, me and Katherine have an arrangement, us pretend mancs have to stick together


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 103426
> 
> @potsy could do with one of these.
> 
> And when the other two have got over their wariness of this collar,Jasper is going to be even more unhappy


Oh no what's he done?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

Yep that's a definate winner @hopless500


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh no what's he done?


its to stop him sticking his head in hops pint glass and drinking her beer


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

Do you really think anybody would get thst close to her beer to be allowed to do that ?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do you really think anybody would get thst close to her beer to be allowed to do that ?


 true


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh no what's he done?


He has some itchy lumps (we think) and he's licked all the skin off so it's all red and weepy... in 3 places.....


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep that's a definate winner @hopless500


*sideways look*
*sniff*


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> its to stop him sticking his head in hops pint glass and drinking her beer


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> He has some itchy lumps (we think) and he's licked all the skin off so it's all red and weepy... in 3 places.....


Aww send hugs to him from the beach hut.


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Where's @coffeejo ?

and who's murdered @BigAl68 ?


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

and was @Puddles washed away in her tent?


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Where's @coffeejo ?
> 
> and who's murdered @BigAl68 ?


He is too busy now he's a mod for our silliness 
I miss the Friday night cider posts


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> He is too busy now he's a mod for our silliness
> I miss the Friday night cider posts


No matter where life takes you, remember where you came from


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

White Sea Eagle


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 103457
> 
> White Sea Eagle


Did it try to nick your chips?


Or are you too posh for chips


----------



## Katherine (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> He is too busy now he's a mod for our silliness
> I miss the Friday night cider posts



And I'm missing the Wednesday afternoon ones.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm missing Big Al's cider - I'm getting the DTs without him.


He is probably in recovery somewhere having treatment as a result of this place.

He's not hardened to waffle and insanity like we are


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is probably in recovery somewhere having treatment as a result of this place.
> 
> He's not hardened to waffle and insanity like we are


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2015)

I deny everything.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Sep 2015)

I may be slightly out of date with this one, but for the life of me I do not have the foggiest what the current theme is, I knew back in the mists of time there were giant animals, then recently there was an egret / heron, so:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I may be slightly out of date with this one, but for the life of me I do not have the foggiest what the current theme is, I knew back in the mists of time there were giant animals, then recently there was an egret / heron, so:


Lots of folk were having the same trouble keeping tabs on what the current challenge is, so a seperate thread has been created with those details in: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-the-current-challenge.187127/#post-3892329

Pics and chat remain in here.


----------



## Puddles (11 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> and was @Puddles washed away in her tent?




Nope I survived and am now dried out... but busy busy designing and sewing to open the virtual doors to my shop soon


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> He has some itchy lumps (we think) and he's licked all the skin off so it's all red and weepy... in 3 places.....


Ragweed allergy? Max goes through that every year. The vet can set his calendar by him. He got a shot, and 3 benadryl a day. Your pet may vary. See your pet's health provider for details.


----------



## djb1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> Nope I survived and am now dried out... but busy busy designing and sewing to open the virtual doors to my shop soon


Glad you made it back alive

You starting the puddles empire?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Glad you made it back alive
> 
> You starting the puddles empire?


She is . Very soon she will be Lady Puddles having being given an peerage for her services to industry.

@puddles good luck


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> Nope I survived and am now dried out... but busy busy designing and sewing to open the virtual doors to my shop soon


Good luck


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

About to cycle to Wymondham to watch the ToB fly through.
It's raining


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

good luck @Puddles


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> About to cycle to Wymondham to watch the ToB fly through.
> It's raining


Are you quite mad when you could sit indoors and watch it in the dry.


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2015)

Dry here, but I've a cake to bake!


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

It's getting busy and the sun is coming out. Maybe my feet will dry out before I develop trenchfoot


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> It's getting busy and the sun is coming out. Maybe my feet will dry out before I develop trenchfoot


Have a beer it's gone opening time and it will help numb the pain.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have a beer it's gone opening time and it will help numb the pain.


bet she's already downed one, hops doesn't need encouragement


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

£4 for a burger 
I need a beer to recover. Luckily once they've gone through it will be beer o'clock


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> bet she's already downed one, hops doesn't need encouragement


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

£4

Thats a pint and a bit


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> £4
> 
> Thats a pint and a bit


Thats a coffee and a bite of croissant in London, think yourself lucky.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> coffee and a bite of croissant


CROISSANT

up here its cake or pie


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> £4
> 
> Thats a pint and a bit



Thats a weeks shopping here


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

Heathens


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heathens


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

I lied. The sun has buggered off. My feet are still wet. Couple of cars a m.bike gone through.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I lied. The sun has buggered off. My feet are still wet. Couple of cars a m.bike gone through.


you are a MARTYR to our cause hops.

you've earned your pints


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

Police bike just gone through. I DO like men in leathers


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

A breakaway of 3. Then Doris. And some time later the main peleton.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats a coffee and a bite of croissant in London, think yourself lucky.


Wimps has taken over tvc's job as food ponce while he's busy


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 103494



That's the best photo of the day!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Wimps has taken over tvc's job as food ponce while he's busy


Heavens forbid though i am currently making foccacia


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 103494


Is that in the lovely old pub we visited in Wymondham?


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens forbid though i am currently making foccacia


I have absolutely no idea what you just said 

I am tucking into canteen chicken curry, half & half to appease the real food ponce


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

Yep. The Green Dragon


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

I'm tucking into my porridge.Late breakfast been working all night, a bit disoriented!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

I think she has recovered from the annual vets visit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> I'm tucking into my porridge.Late breakfast been working all night, a bit disoriented!


You need to stop that lark, it's bad for your health.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 103496
> 
> I think she has recovered from the annual vets visit.



Good news! but has your wallet recovered?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Good news! but has your wallet recovered?


That's another story and she now needs to earn her keep 









Yeah right


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> i am currently making foccacia



I usually have that with a few toppings applied, we call it pizza


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

Just like a teenager






"I'm bored mum "


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> I usually have that with a few toppings applied, we call it pizza


It's a Southern thing


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You need to stop that lark, it's bad for your health.



You're quite right, it's a bit of a slog getting home at 6am, a FNRttC is a lot easier and more fun!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> You're quite right, it's a bit of a slog getting home at 6am, a FNRttC is a lot easier and more fun!


I will do one of those one day.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> See on my ride today. I think this will be the winner
> 
> View attachment 103498



Good pic! I see you've got your Sauvignon Blanc strapped on there!


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

Had to stop on the way home and have another drink to make up for getting slightly lost. Well, more off route than lost, but the effect is much the same. It's basically a straight road through. Only I could get it wrong


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

I might join you


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I might join you


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I might join you


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

why have I got visions of drunken fumblings


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just don't make a noise










ssssnnnnnooooorrrrrrrrrreeee


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

God rocky, you are soooooooooooo easy


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

Cycling home could be interesting. I've just bought another pint. As I'm on the Wisp I may just avoid changing gear.


----------



## Puddles (12 Sep 2015)

ta-dah...

Today ..... Messing about on the river... teaching the littlest to steer


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @BigAl68 is back


Blimey that rehab was quick


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

P


User14044mountain said:


> @BigAl68 is back


 where?
He's been out and about a bit on CC but not in here recently.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2015)

Now discussing tattoos. Lucky there's nowhere close by or mr hop wd get in a right strop. Not that it's his business..


----------



## TVC (12 Sep 2015)

Flying done, beer and Nepalese grub to come.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Flying done, beer and Nepalese grub to come.


any plane pics?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

No photos of vomit stained seats please


----------



## TVC (12 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> How's Oxford?


More important, how are Oxford pubs.


----------



## TVC (12 Sep 2015)

djb1971 said:


> any plane pics?


Tomorrow. Unfortunately the Tiger Moth went unserviceable, so my brother had to have a go in a full competition Cab10 instead.


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tomorrow. Unfortunately the Tiger Moth went unserviceable, so my brother had to have a go in a full competition Cab10 instead.


can't wait

plane pics instead of plain pics


----------



## TVC (12 Sep 2015)

In other news, I know someone who is celibrating her birthday today.


----------



## TVC (12 Sep 2015)

In other news, I know someone who is celibrating her birthday today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2015)

Happy Birthday @Lullabelle 

Hope there was lots of cake


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Birthday @Lullabelle
> 
> Hope there was lots of cake


happy birthday from here too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2015)

Happy Birthday @Lullabelle.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2015)

Many Happy Returns @Lullabelle


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2015)

Happy Birthday @Lullabelle


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Sep 2015)

Happy Birthday @Lullabelle


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2015)

Happy birthday @Lullabelle


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In other news, I know someone who is celibrating her birthday today.


I know someone too but he's male, but also nice. Happy birthday to anyone celebrating today!


----------



## TVC (13 Sep 2015)

Hi Lullabelle here, thank you all for your messages xx


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hi Lullabelle here, thank you all for your messages xx


I thought TVC was smelling a bit nicer than he usually does 

Very nearly had a winning entry to post this morning, then I realised I wasn't on my bike and I didn't have a camera, apart from that it was almost a shoe-in


----------



## TVC (13 Sep 2015)

We are home. Stuffed with great food, and had a trudge round Richard Branson's estate this morning. Back to reality, photos later.


----------



## IDMark2 (13 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Very nearly had a winning entry to post this morning, then I realised I wasn't on my bike and I didn't have a camera, apart from that it was almost a shoe-in


So, no picture, no bike and the theme isn't shoes either... useless..


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> So, no picture, no bike and the theme isn't shoes either... useless..


Yep, a certain winner then


----------



## IDMark2 (13 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep, a certain winner then


Good, my on-theme relevance should be enough to see the prize go elsewhere...

Here is a picture of a head-on that I had.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Good, my on-theme relevance should be enough to see the prize go elsewhere...
> 
> Here is a picture of a head-on that I had.
> View attachment 103674


Did you take that?


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2015)

Had a little pootle into town to watch the T.O.B ......well it's a sport and there are bikes, not mine unfortunately!


----------



## IDMark2 (13 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Did you take that?


Yes. It's probably a dragonfly.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Yes. It's probably a dragonfly.



Not an egret?


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Sep 2015)

Ok it's late, but I was specifically looking for the Cycling Photo Challenge thread, I seem to have mislaid it again. In the absence of any guarantee this could be it and at the risk of looking foolish, I have some pictures of one of my pastimes [this may or may not have been set by someone on here], I realise I could well be breaking with etiquette but what the heck.
My allotment, or part of it. Oddest thing about this picture is that Oakham church appears to be drunk





Name that pumpkin [come on give me a break, it's different at least] 





And finally the piece de resistance, a multi headed sunflower.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Yes. It's probably a dragonfly.


Looks like a tortoiseshell dragonfly. Nice pic


----------



## hopless500 (14 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Not an egret?


Don't be silly


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok it's late, but I was specifically looking for the Cycling Photo Challenge thread, I seem to have mislaid it again. In the absence of any guarantee this could be it and at the risk of looking foolish, I have some pictures of one of my pastimes [this may or may not have been set by someone on here], I realise I could well be breaking with etiquette but what the heck.
> My allotment, or part of it. Oddest thing about this picture is that Oakham church appears to be drunk
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for posting some qualifying pictures, we've not had any for a while!


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2015)

I found @potsy 's mural!


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok it's late, but I was specifically looking for the Cycling Photo Challenge thread, I seem to have mislaid it again. In the absence of any guarantee this could be it and at the risk of looking foolish, I have some pictures of one of my pastimes [this may or may not have been set by someone on here], I realise I could well be breaking with etiquette but what the heck.
> My allotment, or part of it. Oddest thing about this picture is that Oakham church appears to be drunk
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing the angle the stakes are at, it may not be the church that is drunk.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Don't be silly



Having seen what has been called an egret in the past I fail to see where I'm being silly, sarcastic might be an option.


----------



## potsy (14 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I found @potsy 's mural!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it worth the detour?


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Was it worth the detour?



Yes and no.

Yes, because I satisfied my curiosity and it helped my brain make sense of the geography.

No because, as you said, the path was a bit muddy in places and stones aren't that easy to ride on.

If I ever get a mountain bike (unlikely) I'll definitely go back.

I actually went on on the way back in the afternoon! Just to confuse myself . I hadn't allowed enough time in the morning.
Once I got on the canal, I bombed it (long stretches without any other users at my end ) and got 2 QOMs  and I did 50 miles


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Back to my favourite pastime 
A pint of Outlier Blonde and Adnams Ghostship at Snape Maltings.
There are no bikes in the photo,but we do have 3 on the car outside. Does that count?


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2015)

Isn't it quiet around here, 1 post in 24 hours


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

Oi @potsy watchu looking at ?


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> There are no bikes in the photo,but we do have 3 on the car outside. Does that count?



No


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> No


Phht


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

I reckon this one qualifies


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Tonight's accommodation. I'm hoping we stay dry. Peeing down rain is forecast (for over 24 hrs) and my old frame tent is over 25 yrs old and never been reproofed


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

Where have you pitched ?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where have you pitched ?


High House fruit farm just outside Orford.


----------



## TVC (15 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> High House fruit farm just outside Orford.


Nice cake at the cafe on the harbour in Orford, we took the boat trip this year.


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 103855
> 
> I reckon this one qualifies


Absolutely


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nice cake at the cafe on the harbour in Orford, we took the boat trip this year.


Been there, found the cake, eaten it.
Trouble is now we're in the pub it feels like the cake is exponentially expanding. Not good. It's taking up drinking space


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Absolutely


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Here comes the rain


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

Have you got the kayaks ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you got the kayaks ?



No she always walks like that


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> No she always walks like that


Boom tish


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Boom tish


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I had to meet someone here today......
> 
> View attachment 103871



Nice photo, where is it ?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Sep 2015)

Random pics from today


----------



## IDMark2 (15 Sep 2015)

You're right in your avatar location @hopless500, I did think Norfolk was flat but now I know it's actually at a slight angle.


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2015)

Went out for a ride & got some photos:

Travelling along the canal certainly passes time.






Especially when you have to open locks.






But then the lock keepers cottage has obviously changed hands and with it a new pastime, growing flowers. There's also a narrow boat in the distance.


----------



## vernon (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you got the kayaks ?





phil_hg_uk said:


> No she always walks like that


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

It's pouring here and it has been all night. Wonder how Hop got on in her tent 

Ahoy @hopless500


----------



## vernon (16 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's pouring here and it has been all night. Wonder how Hop got on in her tent
> 
> Ahoy @hopless500




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRIAoqrNayw


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 103929
> 
> 
> Yesterday


That looks really lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

I think @hopless500 could be in the running though


----------



## IDMark2 (16 Sep 2015)

I knew I'd been to Norfolk before...


----------



## vernon (16 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yesterday



All my troubles seemed so far away....


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 103929
> 
> 
> Yesterday



I can definitely see your bike & the pastimes are obvious.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think @hopless500 could be in the running though


Stop it


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> You're right in your avatar location @hopless500, I did think Norfolk was flat but now I know it's actually at a slight angle.


We packed our passports and headed over the border to Suffolk


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's pouring here and it has been all night. Wonder how Hop got on in her tent
> 
> Ahoy @hopless500


Fine during the night as it only rained briefly. We're now in Aldeburgh and the rain started for real on the way in. Hoping we find a usable tent when we get back later.


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 103929
> 
> 
> Yesterday


That building really does look very sad.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That building really does look very sad.



@User14044 is there, what do you expect?


----------



## vernon (16 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> @User14044 is there, what do you expect?



Pies and jubilation.


----------



## IDMark2 (16 Sep 2015)

Black holes and revelations... 

Sorry, thought we were doing Muse lyrics..


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Sep 2015)




----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


>


Is keeping the white ducks, a hobby of yours,?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Black holes and revelations...
> 
> Sorry, thought we were doing Muse lyrics..


Super massive.....


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2015)

A pause at the top of hill to admire the view and to look at Google maps to decide which way to go home.


----------



## IDMark2 (16 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Super massive.....


I've never seen Rocky in real life.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Is keeping the white ducks, egrets a hobby of yours,?


FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Is keeping the white ducks, a hobby of yours,?


They are geese or maybe white egrets


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> FTFY


Thanks


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2015)




----------



## vernon (16 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


>



Chain's slack.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> Chain's slack.



Cassette seems to have dropped a load of sprockets as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

Still a nice bike though.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 103992
> A pause at the top of hill to admire the view and to look at Google maps to decide which way to go home.


Oh look at that foot. Winner


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I've never seen Rocky in real life.



You're thinking of @potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

The sun is over the Suffolk yard arm @hopless500. Where are you enjoying your favourite pastime today ?


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Fine during the night as it only rained briefly. We're now in Aldeburgh and the rain started for real on the way in. Hoping we find a usable tent when we get back later.


Aldeburgh, my favourite place by the sea, just watch out for the oysters.


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

Just for @Hill Wimp the blackboard in my local.


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2015)

^
Number 5 is my excuse!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

Number 1 for me.

Totally Natural


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Number 1 for me.
> 
> Totally Natural


I didn't think you needed an excuse.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I didn't think you needed an excuse.


Never.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2015)

Going to watch Dr Foster on catch up and see if its worth watching...

see ya later..
wife said sons of anarchy has taken me away from her...lol


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2015)

meta lon said:


> Going to watch Dr Foster on catch up and see if its worth watching...


Watched the first one last week, it's 'ok' nothing more.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Is keeping the white ducks, a hobby of yours,?


Not exactly a hobby, I am lucky in that I have a splendiferous allotment at which I have 5 fat white egrets otherwise known as geese, 4 Jemima puddle ducks otherwise known as Indian Runner ducks, 15 chickens and a beehive.



vernon said:


> Chain's slack.


The chain is never slack, not ever, lots of other things may be slack around here but the chain is not one of them, and may I say I resemble that remark.


----------



## summerdays (16 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not exactly a hobby, I am lucky in that I have a splendiferous allotment at which I have 5 fat white egrets otherwise known as geese, 4 Jemima puddle ducks otherwise known as Indian Runner ducks, 15 chickens and a beehive.
> 
> 
> The chain is never slack, not ever, lots of other things may be slack around here but the chain is not one of them, and may I say I resemble that remark.


My youngest would be jealous I'm constantly being badgered to get ducks!


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> 5 fat white egrets otherwise known as geese, 4 Jemima puddle ducks otherwise known as Indian Runner ducks, 15 chickens and a


..partridge in a pear tree


----------



## IDMark2 (16 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> My youngest would be jealous I'm constantly being badgered to get ducks!


On a scale of 1 to 10, how painful is being 'badgered'?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> The sun is over the Suffolk yard arm @hopless500. Where are you enjoying your favourite pastime today ?


 We have been on a pub crawl around Aldeburgh (planned) which has resulted in mainly avoiding the HUGE downpours (unplanned) by drinking beer at precisely (also unplanned) the right moments. We are now on our way back with a stop off at Snape Maltings


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Aldeburgh, my favourite place by the sea, just watch out for the oysters.


We ran away from them


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> We ran away from them


So where did you eat/drink in Aldeburgh?


----------



## summerdays (16 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how painful is being 'badgered'?


Ah not too bad... Just reminders and comments how we would have lots of eggs, and they would eat slugs, act as guard dogs etc!!


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So where did you eat/drink in Aldeburgh?


Um. Can I tell you tomorrow once Mr Hop is with it ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ah not too bad... Just reminders and comments how we would have lots of eggs, and they would eat slugs, act as guard dogs etc!!


and lots of poo all over the garden which drives you mad if you are the child tasked with cleaning it up every Sunday morning


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


>



What a superb bit of composition! Well done.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Aldeburgh, my favourite place by the sea, just watch out for the oysters.



My daughter went there, wasn't impressed by the Lighthouse tho'.


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> My daughter went there, wasn't impressed by the Lighthouse tho'.


The lighthouse us the best in town, Sam is a fantastic host. I assume they were having a bad service which can happen anywhere.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The lighthouse us the best in town, Sam is a fantastic host. I assume they were having a bad service which can happen anywhere.



I don't think they were overly impressed by the menu, or the prices.


----------



## TVC (16 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> I don't think they were overly impressed by the menu, or the prices.


£15 for a main isn't expensive anywhere these days and the food is fresh fish from the beach and local meat. Fair enough if she wasn't happy with it, but I think it's a good grub stop.


----------



## IDMark2 (17 Sep 2015)

Nice one Gravel...
Seeing that reminded me I'd attempted - even though it was dark, raining, I don't have the right lenses yet and the thing was miles away (all excuses in place now) - to take a picture of the one I was watching yesterday from the Exe estuary viewing platform. I got one just as he took off after seeing something across the mud....





Yes, OK, he's tiny...or it could be just some dirt on the screen....


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2015)

Why doesn't @gravel post these pics under his own account?
He is classic33 isn't he?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Sep 2015)

Hair o'dog 
Can't post pics of bikes as they are suffering from redchainitis after last night's 10 mile ride back in torrential rain. Could have done with water wings! Most of the lanes turned into canals and it was great fun


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 104057
> 
> Hair o'dog
> Can't post pics of bikes as they are suffering from redchainitis after last night's 10 mile ride back in torrential rain. Could have done with water wings! Most of the lanes turned into canals and it was great fun



That's a nice vase of beer!...... well deserved.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2015)

Did you get cake and a good telling off ?


----------



## TVC (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## Lullabelle (17 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104080


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2015)




----------



## TVC (17 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> eh?


Lern te speak Lestuh.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 104082



Doesn't mention living ones


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how painful is being 'badgered'?


Several points down from being porcupined!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2015)

A photo..


----------



## IDMark2 (17 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> A photo..


He's right you know...

So how long ago did the rest of the house around that stairway fall down?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> So how long ago did the rest of the house around that stairway fall down?



It is one of the few remaining pedestrian bridges over the old railway line from Northampton the Market Harborough,near Maidwell, that was closed in 1981. Now it's Sustrans route 6, the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> It is one of the few remaining pedestrian bridges over the old railway line from Northampton the Market Harborough,near Maidwell, that was closed in 1981. Now it's Sustrans route 6, the Brampton Valley Way.


Steady on, that was almost interesting and cycle related


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Steady on, that was almost interesting and cycle related


Apologies. Do forgive me...


----------



## IDMark2 (17 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Now it's Sustrans route 6, the Brampton Valley Way.


Cycle route eh...? Got any pictures of anybody cycling up those steps then?


----------



## Puddles (18 Sep 2015)

No photos and I forgot my phone and camera on my trip to the Village Market today...

Tonight I have sewed... 

10 Toothless Spikes
7 inner hoods
6 Dinosaur spikes
4 bunny ears
2 Toothless Ears
2 Bear Ears
2 Monkey Ears
1 Shark Teeth
1 Shark Fin

Tomorrow I shall sew the ears, spikes, teeth and fins to various outer hoods, then the outer hoods to the inner hoods and then I do bashing with a hammer.... (to make sure they are all dead and safe to wear!)

I have not photos of this either as I am in a state of disarray


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> No photos and I forgot my phone and camera on my trip to the Village Market today...
> 
> Tonight I have sewed...
> 
> ...



You have definitely been busy, but it would be great to see, maybe, even, just one photo in the photo challenge?


----------



## Puddles (19 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You have definitely been busy, but it would be great to see, maybe, even, just one photo in the photo challenge?


I did one of us in a boat on the river... well User76 and a boat... are we still on hobbies?


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> I did one of us in a boat on the river... well User76 and a boat... are we still on hobbies?


Yes. I should have said of the results of your sewing.


----------



## Puddles (19 Sep 2015)

Various disembodied bits of animal at the moment!


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> View attachment 104254


----------



## Puddles (19 Sep 2015)

In between when the light is good I am working on some embroidery for Maggot's Xmas eve bag





and then in between that I have been doing some looming and crocheting to do Maggots hair in record time for school...









Oh and this After School Sports Bag so no little darling takes home her kit and accidently keeps it, which seems to happen a lot at our school.... no-one can think this is theirs... (sorry it is the watermarked up one as I can't find the non watermarked one until I have more coffee)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> It is one of the few remaining pedestrian bridges over the old railway line from Northampton the Market Harborough,near Maidwell, that was closed in 1981. Now it's Sustrans route 6, the Brampton Valley Way.



I've ridden that, going through the tunnels is fun, especially when you only have crap front lights.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You have definitely been busy, but it would be great to see, maybe, even, just one photo in the photo challenge?



Who made you judge? Oh hang on, you are the judge


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've ridden that, going through the tunnels is fun, especially when you only have crap front lights.


I've ridden it with no lights.. That's amusing!


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Who made you judge? Oh hang on, you are the judge



Groan.
I don't think I was looking very carefully at the calendar when I set the closing date!
Still another week to go, so plenty of time for everyone to photograph their bike and their or someone else's hobby.


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I don't think I was looking very carefully at the calendar when I set the closing date!


Exactly, I mean you've already got lots and lots of qualifying entries to sift through and narrow down, how are you going to cope with another week of it...


----------



## Puddles (21 Sep 2015)

Does a hobby collage count


----------



## Puddles (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's too wet for a bike
> 
> View attachment 104565


And their legs have trouble reaching the pedals


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've found where Potsy keeps his bikes
> 
> View attachment 104588


That red one is forked.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've found where Potsy keeps his bikes
> 
> View attachment 104588



Na they are clean


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've found where Potsy keeps his bikes
> 
> View attachment 104588


We have a winner!


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm happy to donate the victory to Potsy


Sorry mate, Potsy has left.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sorry mate, Potsy has left.


Yeah you gassed him out of town


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Sep 2015)

Last seen out on his bike too
Probably keeping a low profile until he knows BBC is out of the area.


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What has happened to Potsy, Hils?
> 
> He's disappeared


His mum has removed internet priveledges until he cleans his room.


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Sep 2015)

Bottom Bracket Creaking?


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> BBC? Big Burping Curtain?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not sure Classic is a 23 year old rugby playing beer swilling medical student


Would you know if it was being done the other way round though?


----------



## TVC (23 Sep 2015)

When does this challenge end, I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This weekend...just enough time for me to delete my entries, hack Potsy's account and



Nah, we've all been keeping records.







I've entered this on your behalf, I believe sitting in that chair is one of your pastimes & the bike is yours.


----------



## IDMark2 (23 Sep 2015)

I went for a long ride yesterday. When I got back I was a bit...





No, no...I can sense you're all shouting it...don't do it IDM, don't make that feeble saddlesaw joke.. 
You're safe, I won't.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Sep 2015)

I have found some snow. Whoever wins can we have a your-bike-and-some-snow theme, please.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2015)

@djb1971 needs to go on the missing list along with @potsy and @hopless500 
Personally i think, like their chains they are being a bit slack on the photography front


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2015)

No slack chains, but one of them may still be a bit on the rusty side after its swim.


----------



## IDMark2 (24 Sep 2015)

Just in case it wasn't clear, in my last post I amusingly (what?) pictured my bike with a saw on it. 


This qualifies because my hobby truly is woodwork. For evidence I also took a picture of a bench I made.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Sep 2015)

Hardly my hobby but i spend more time on trains and looking at them than many of my hobbies so just spotted the Orient Express at Folkestone West station.


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Just in case it wasn't clear, in my last post I amusingly (what?) pictured my bike with a saw on it.
> 
> 
> This qualifies because my hobby truly is woodwork. For evidence I also took a picture of a bench I made.


Hmm. Don't ask me to actually sit on it though.


----------



## GM (24 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> just spotted the Orient Express at Folkestone West station.
> 
> View attachment 104815



Is their a murder to be solved?


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2015)

Ok, seeing as everyone is behaving themselves, could this be to do with @Katherine's scary rep as a strict disciplinarian? 

Two of my favourite hobbies/pastimes

1 Egret spotting






2 Sitting here having a picnic and listening to the gentle hum of those mysterious objects


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)




----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2015)

TVC and his cylinder of epo !


----------



## User19783 (25 Sep 2015)

^^^^^^^^
New EPO Training?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2015)

I won !!!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a great photo, TVC - really made me laugh


The things some people will do to ensure they win a photo competition ...


----------



## User19783 (25 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I won !!!


Only by a hares breath


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a great photo, TVC - really made me laugh


As you know Rocky, maintaining a streamlined position is as important in diving as it is in cycling.


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I won !!!


TMN to Scoosh.


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> The things some people will do to ensure they win a photo competition ...


Given that it's the only entry so far......


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104906


That is superb


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is superb


Stop trying to big it up, I know what you are trying to do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Stop trying to big it up, I know what you are trying to do.


Seriously im in the queue at M&S and i spluttered quite loudly as i saw that.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104906



Have you been to Aldi recently?


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Have you been to Aldi recently?


Perfect outfit for cycling during the Great Britsh Summer.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually, I think he dresses like that all the time.


Is that one of those fat suits?


----------



## Katherine (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104906



Impressed. 
Did you actually manage to peddle?


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Impressed.
> Did you actually manage to peddle?


Of course, do you know how difficult it is to get a drysuit with cleats?


----------



## Puddles (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104906


Fabulous - certainly a winner!


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Personally, I find the neck the hardest bit to fit in a dry suit. Not sure why



What neck?


----------



## IDMark2 (25 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 104906


Good work TVC 
Is that you on the bike or did you take the picture? (ie who will get the massive cheque Katherine's writing?)


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Good work TVC
> Is that you on the bike or did you take the picture? (ie who will get the massive cheque Katherine's writing?)


Good point, if he says Lu took it then technically that could be his 'get out of jail' card


----------



## IDMark2 (25 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Good point, if he says Lu took it then technically that could be his 'get out of jail' card


I know, it could be a whole new copyright fight like that one with the chimp selfie..legal questions will be raised... or will someone take a dive (sorry..)


----------



## TVC (25 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Good work TVC
> Is that you on the bike or did you take the picture? (ie who will get the massive cheque Katherine's writing?)


The options could be Lu took the photo or the camera was on the tripod and I had a remote plipper.



MOD UNDELETED


----------



## IDMark2 (25 Sep 2015)

OMG he did it.. after posting a picture with him in a diving suit he actually used the word 'plipper'. 
The rhymes and bad pun possibilities are endless...must resist...arrrrggghhhh.....


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Shouldn't you lot be out taking photos for the competition?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

Ta Dah an autumnal sunny day on the coast, well my ride back home from the town.










The second photo is better than the first but i forgot the handlebar in the shot.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ta Dah an autumnal sunny day on the coast, well my ride back home from the town.
> 
> View attachment 104994
> View attachment 104995
> ...


So what is the hobby? Finding botanics to flavour gin?


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So what is the hobby? Finding botanics to flavour gin?


Hiding in the bushes and waiting for unsuspecting males


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Hiding in the bushes and waiting for unsuspecting males


No need, she is trained to use a tazer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So what is the hobby? Finding botanics to flavour gin?


Now that's a good one


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No need, she is trained to use a tazer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice photos, Hils. They'd be on my shortlist


Not as good as the cycling wind machine from Leicester


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


Yeah, we know. Walk up to some unsuspecting bloke, ZAPP!!?*%#!, "You're mine Clooney".


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

So it's almost George Clooney i am going to meet next month ???


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So it's almost George Clooney i am going to meet next month ???


Close enough to tazer him?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Close enough to tazer him?


Never had to taser one yet


----------



## vernon (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Close enough to tazer him?





Hill Wimp said:


> Never had to taser one yet



If she chases me I might let her catch me.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Never had to taser one yet


But you keep it as an option


----------



## accountantpete (26 Sep 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> View attachment 105002


Pete can we take it that the street name has something to do with your hobby which is the current challenge ?


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> View attachment 105002


Given that the competition is hobbies, are you saying your hobby is looking for.... Oh never mind.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

TMN to Wimps.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> View attachment 105002


All the best people ride a Ribble.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Pete is your hobby something to do with cocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops - wrong Photo thread - honest!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> TMN to Wimps.




Keep up wrinklies


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Keep up wrinklies


It's Pete that goes looking for wrinklies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's Pete that goes looking for wrinklies.


----------



## Katherine (26 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Whoops - wrong Photo thread - honest!


Phew!


----------



## Katherine (26 Sep 2015)

Apart from @accountantpete 's recent post, I have been enjoying the photos this weekend, despite the fact that I got the closing date wrong!
There are _several_ lovely qualifying photos and many other enjoyable pictures that give us all a glimpse of what you all get up to when you are not actually cycling or chatting.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

So when is the closing date, I hoped I'd missed it.


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So when is the closing date, I hoped I'd missed it.


Yeah yeah, you know that's not true


----------



## Scoosh (26 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So when is the closing date, I hoped I'd missed it.


Yesterday, Friday, at 1456 …


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Yesterday, Friday, at 1456 …


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Yeah yeah, you know that's not true


But it's not been put in the photo section at the top of the page, so it can't have been entered.


----------



## mybike (26 Sep 2015)

Ooops, forgot the bike.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Sep 2015)

Is that you on the boat?


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Is that you on the boat?



Nah, it's me behind the camera.

I'll grant I did get a strange look as she passed me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Sep 2015)

So who won the challenge that ended on Friday then ?


----------



## Puddles (27 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> So who won the challenge that ended on Friday then ?


*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


It says up there ^^^^^^^^


----------



## TVC (27 Sep 2015)

I hope Potsy has thought up his subject for the next one.


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I hope Potsy has thought up his subject for the next one.



Thought it was @User14044


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Sep 2015)

Brrr got up to go to a car boot sale this morning & its a bit nippy


----------



## TVC (27 Sep 2015)

Bikes? hobbies? come on people


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bikes? hobbies? come on people


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2015)

I've been doing one of my hobbies this morning.... At the allotment picking this year's squash crop:





Only about half as many as last year. Particularly poor on the butternut varieties!


----------



## Puddles (27 Sep 2015)

I am mostly dashing round doing washing and ironing and threatening children with pins as a "hobby" today...

It mostly going along the lines of yes I know you like it, no it is not finished, yes you (child 2) can have that one when it is done, yes I will make you (child 1) one of the other fabric, no do not touch it, I said DO NOT TOUCH it, I shall stab you with a pin and not make you one if you touch that one... you have jam all over your hands and face please wash them before you even breathe near the fabric. No I am not finishing it now, I have washing to bring in, yes you can bring the washing in... BUT wash your jammy face and hands first, no that will not mean I can finish it now I need to iron... no you are not ironing.

I have no pictures of this.


----------



## TVC (27 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> I am mostly dashing round doing washing and ironing and threatening children with pins as a "hobby" today...
> 
> It mostly going along the lines of yes I know you like it, no it is not finished, yes you (child 2) can have that one when it is done, yes I will make you (child 1) one of the other fabric, no do not touch it, I said DO NOT TOUCH it, I shall stab you with a pin and not make you one if you touch that one... you have jam all over your hands and face please wash them before you even breathe near the fabric. No I am not finishing it now, I have washing to bring in, yes you can bring the washing in... BUT wash your jammy face and hands first, no that will not mean I can finish it now I need to iron... no you are not ironing.
> 
> I have no pictures of this.


Have you considered trading your children in for a dog?


----------



## accountantpete (27 Sep 2015)

My hobby is bear wrestling


----------



## accountantpete (27 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you mean bare wrestling?



No! especially after yesterdays post


----------



## Biscuit (27 Sep 2015)

Plenty of bikes here but missed them all in this shot. The wooden door on the opposite side of the street is my b&b. As a hobby there's only so many leffe brune one can drink. Enjoying Belgium. :-)


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2015)

My new found hobby of finding 'graffiti' buildings for @Katherine (as a sweetener to stop me winning) 













I also like to 'create' some graffiti in my spare time, this one came to me after reading a few posts on here recently, cant think who they were by though


----------



## TVC (27 Sep 2015)

Biscuit said:


> View attachment 105056
> 
> Plenty of bikes here but missed them all in this shot. The wooden door on the opposite side of the street is my b&b. As a hobby there's only so many leffe brune one can drink. Enjoying Belgium. :-)


I take it that the Belgian bars have managed to restock after Hillhop 2015


----------



## Biscuit (27 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I take it that the Belgian bars have managed to restock after Hillhop 2015


Its pretty bad here at the moment . They're still talking about her visit. The general mood is that they're hoping stocks will replenish in time for the winter.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Sep 2015)

Ooo where are you Biscuit and where have you been so far ?

I can thoroughly recommend Chimay Blue and Grimbergen


----------



## Biscuit (27 Sep 2015)

Hic
..OTE="Hill Wimp, post: 3925719, member: 31440"]Ooo where are you Biscuit and where have you been so far ?

I can thoroughly recommend Chimay Blue and Grimbergen [/QUOTE]
Hic. So far leffe brune and now something called Orval. I may retire for a siesta shortly. . I'm half way between Brugge and ghent.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2015)

Ps @Katherine that is a different grafitti house to the one at Sale


----------



## hopless500 (27 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> View attachment 105002


I used to live at 67 Cock Lane many years ago.


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Ps @Katherine that is a different grafitti house to the one at Sale


I believe you..


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

Will this ever end?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

No


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> No


Remind me, what was your entry?


----------



## Katherine (28 Sep 2015)

A warning to the next lucky winner :
Don't set the closing date for the week after you originally planned! 
I'm about to go back *50 *pages.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> A warning to the next lucky winner :
> Don't set the closing date for the week after you originally planned!
> I'm about to go back *50 *pages.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Remind me, what was your entry?


This..


hopless500 said:


> Ok. THE photo
> View attachment 103427
> 
> Looks like a local yard sale
> One bike. Pastimes of kayak(ing), painting and rug-making. Oh yeah. And my old (can you tell) baritone. Couldn't fit anything else in


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This was mine
> 
> View attachment 105199


Rocky. What've you done?


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> A warning to the next lucky winner :
> Don't set the closing date for the week after you originally planned!
> I'm about to go back *50 *pages.


But if the mods had put the entries in the other thread you wouldn't have to.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

I am not talking to Archie feckin Andrews


----------



## IDMark2 (28 Sep 2015)

Is there still time for late entries?

I haven't got any but somebody might save TVC...


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Is there still time for late entries?
> 
> I haven't got any but somebody might save TVC...


For the love of God, someone pllleeeeaaaasssseee post a valid entry.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For the love of God, someone pllleeeeaaaasssseee post a valid entry.


There are a few, but we all happily defer to the diving cyclist. 
It was superb


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Hops' one is a beautiful photo


I agree


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

So do I


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Hops' one is a beautiful photo


Oi.
Stop.
Right.
Now.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

You're right TVC, Hops picture is the best.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

Here here


----------



## IDMark2 (28 Sep 2015)

It was a close one, Hops was artistic but I think the diver picture showed a lot more effort than some entries, which were quite frankly useless.. like mine.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're right TVC, Hops picture is the best.


Will you and you stop right there. You'll confuse yourseves.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> It was a close one, Hops was artistic but I think the diver picture showed a lot more effort than some entries, which were quite frankly useless.. like mine.


Leaave it out.


----------



## Katherine (28 Sep 2015)

There are enough qualifying entries to make the decision hard and several really good ones. 
Nearly over...


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2015)

Here's a shot for certain persons on this forum.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> Here's a shot for certain persons on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 105230



Congratulations  winner


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Congratulations  winner



No, this one has me beat:






And you will notice i didn't even hold the camera straight, it's all sliding down to the left.


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> No, this one has me beat:


I'm glad you reposted that Diver one, I really liked it the first time.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Is this competition still going........


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is this competition still going........



I think you won.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> I think you won.


Can't have, I didn't enter it.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Can't have, I didn't enter it.



In order to aid your failing memory:






And to avoid any temptation you may have.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Can't have, I didn't enter it.


You're on the short listlist! He he.


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You're on the short listlist! He he.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


>


So are you! He he!


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> You're on the short listlist! He he.


A very short list - of 1 !


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> A very short list - of 1 !



A short list of 19 at the moment!

51 qualifying photos.

62 pictures without a bike.

22 people have posted pictures.

Mr and Mrs @User14044, Gravel and their friend Gaby have produced the most, with a total of 27 pictures, 3 of which are on the short list.

@potsy has produced the most by himself with 23.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Shortlist

@Hill Wimp has 2.
@User14044 has 3.
@Rickshaw Phil has 1.
@hopless500 has 2.
@potsy has 3.
@thegreenman has 1.
@Stephenite has 1.
@totallyfixed has 3.
@mybike has 2.
@The Velvet Curtain has 1.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Bye


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bye


Yours was by far the best interpretation of the challenge TVC


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bye


Don't pretend that you aren't having fun.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yours was by far the best interpretation of the challenge TVC


Stop trying to influence the judge.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Stop trying to influence the judge.


It had a quirky artistic edge


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It had a quirky artistic edge


Mods: ban this woman now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mods: ban this woman now.


Brian Searle would have been effusing with delight


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> It had a quirky artistic edge


True. I also like your sloe berries picking and your counting tree rings.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> True. I also like your sloe berries picking and your counting tree rings.


I have always admired your impecable taste and eye for composition.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have always admired your impecable taste and eye for composition.


It's truly going to be hard to choose...


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> True. I also like your sloe berries picking and your counting tree rings.


Neither of those are pastimes or hobbies along with cycling though.

TVC has diving and cycling


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Referee!!!!


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

Not even 
on the shortlist


----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Not even
> on the shortlist




Me too hurrah!

I was unware a bike had to be in the photo.... shame!


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Shortlist

These are the pictures that I particularly like.

@Hill Wimp has 2. Sloe berry picking. Counting tree rings.
@User14044 has 3. Mrs R's pie. Sink unblocking. Philosophy.
@Rickshaw Phil has 1. Railways (Llangollen)
@hopless500 has 2. The Photo (painting, kayaking, rug making). Pies.
@potsy has 3. Bench for sitting by canal. Golf. Bird watching (in the hide).
@thegreenman has 1. Rugby match.
@Stephenite has 1. Elevenses.
@totallyfixed has 3. Keeping geese. Giant heron sculpture. Allotment.
@mybike has 2. Narrow boating. Growing flowers.
@The Velvet Curtain has 1. Diving.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> Me too hurrah!
> 
> I was unware a bike had to be in the photo.... shame!


Yes, sorry that you didn't realise.


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

I can get back to my serious hobby of Photography for a bit now.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Shortlist
> 
> These are the pictures that I particularly like.
> 
> ...


Good luck to everyone on the shortlist.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

For sheer amount of pastimes and cycling it has to be @hopless500 surely


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

Can i just make it clear, making Sloe Gin is NOT a hobby but an absolute MUST


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can i just make it clear, making Sloe Gin is NOT a hobby but an absolute MUST


All the more impressive to have an in-focus shot really...


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2015)

Right that's us off for a meal and an attempt to avoid @raleighnut at the cinema, see you tomorrow. 
Congratulations @Hill Wimp on your well deserved win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right that's us off for a meal and an attempt to avoid @raleighnut at the cinema, see you tomorrow.
> Congratulations @Hill Wimp on your well deserved win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You don't scare us


I scare @potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2015)

What time is the result due ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I scare @potsy



@potsy scares @potsy


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What time is the result due ?


I'm off to Pilates now. Final deliberations on my return at 8. Then I'll be doing a quick stir fry. Results after that. I'll be thinking about it in the meantime.


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

Can we delay it until TVC gets back..it'll really do him in if he logs back on later and finds it _still_ hasn't happened...


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> A short list of 19 at the moment!
> 
> 51 qualifying photos.
> 
> ...



Bet you've got a spreadsheet.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I'm off to Pilates now. Final deliberations on my return at 8. Then I'll be doing a quick stir fry. Results after that. I'll be thinking about it in the meantime.



I read that as you'd be doing a quick stir before announcing the winner.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2015)

I though I would have got short listed, at least I can now stop sweating


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2015)

What we need is an expert.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Down to 9...


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Down to 9...


Down to 5...


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Down to 5...


Down to 3...


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Well, a huge thank you to everyone who posted pictures. I've enjoyed them all, the unusual, the funny, the long distances cycled and the pictures at home, the weird, the lovely, the strange, the clever and the brilliant. On my last challenge, @djb1971 shared his tale of the black man boobs and this time he gave us rude vegetables! Thanks to @potsy for my graffiti pictures. As ever there has been much entertaining chat and waffle, keep it coming folks.

I've finally narrowed the finalists down to 3.
In joint second are @Rickshaw Phil with his picture of Llangollen station







@hopless500 with The Photo







And the winner is..


----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

And the winner is @totallyfixed with his geese.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

Phew. I can catch up with the rest of the forum now and post my half century ride from Sunday.


----------



## Puddles (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## IDMark2 (29 Sep 2015)

'Eeeeeee...I were right about that saddle (angle) though....' 

Good choice


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Sep 2015)

Why thank you Katherine, I will let the geese know, after all without them there was no picture. Two of those geese in that picture looked like this 11 weeks ago
Unfortunately one was taken by an unknown predator during the night





Their names are, Galahad, Gwenevere, Giselle, Gertrude and Gandalf.
Do I get to set the next challenge?


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Why thank you Katherine, I will let the geese know, after all without them there was no picture. Two of those geese in that picture looked like this 11 weeks ago
> Unfortunately one was taken by an unknown predator during the night
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, please set a challenge. We need a theme and closing date. It is usual to ask for pictures to be taken between the start and closing date of the challenge and to ask for all or part of your bike in the photo. Have fun!


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> And the winner is @totallyfixed with his geese.




Thought there was supposed to be a hobby, game or passtime


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2015)

Yes TFs allotment and geese and of course his cycling on top.

Well done @totallyfixed and well deserved. Looking forward to the new challenge.

Thanks @Katherine for running another great competition


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2015)

Congratulations TF a worthy winner, if I were judging that's the one I'd have chosen as well. Looking forward to the next challenge.
Well done Katherine for doing a good job as the Judge, it was a good topic.


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2015)

Well done @totallyfixed they look very cute!


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Thought there was supposed to be a hobby, game or passtime


Keeping geese?


----------



## Scoosh (30 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> Keeping geese?


Eating geese ?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> For sheer amount of pastimes and cycling it has to be @hopless500 surely


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2015)

So what's the new challenge TF?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2015)

@totallyfixed 


...and we can all breathe a sigh of relief ...


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Thought there was supposed to be a hobby, game or passtime


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2015)

I woz robbed.

Congratulations @totallyfixed


----------



## IDMark2 (30 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I woz *rubbered*.


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


>


There is nothing wrong with dressing head to foot in neoprene.


----------



## IDMark2 (30 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is nothing wrong with dressing head to foot in neoprene.


...in your garden...


----------



## accountantpete (30 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is nothing wrong with dressing head to foot in neoprene.



Here's TVC and Lullabelle


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Here's TVC and Lullabelle
> 
> View attachment 105336


That's when we visited Hopless when she was trying out her Guinness and Cabbage diet.


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Sep 2015)

Ok, the next challenge which will end on Halloween is [with your bike obviously], unusual or grandiose village, town or street names. Has this been done before? I have a back up if it has. I may contribute.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right that's us off for a meal and an attempt to avoid @raleighnut at the cinema, see you tomorrow.
> Congratulations @Hill Wimp on your well deserved win.


You seem to have successfully managed to avoid me, just for the record I was/am the guy with the crutch. It didn't help that Maz and I had been having a row since about 6 'O'clock though and I still don't know what it was about.


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> You seem to have successfully managed to avoid me, just for the record I was/am the guy with the crutch. It didn't help that Maz and I had been having a row since about 6 'O'clock though and I still don't know what it was about.


Sorry, don't recall seeing you. A proper self indulgent film though, I'd expect nothing less from Roger, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Sep 2015)

@potsy has been improving his MTB skills.

http://i.imgur.com/FIWNkRO.gif


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's when we visited Hopless when she was trying out her Guinness and Cabbage diet.


Never mind that. I have some cabbage wine up for grabs


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @potsy has been improving his MTB skills.


I've just had my lunch.... now I feel queasy watching this


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Never mind that. I have some cabbage wine up for grabs


Which reminds me, I have 2 litres of sloe gin in the garage that needs decanting as someone in this house has a big birthday looming large. Mind you, they are in complete denial, in which case I will drink it.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Which reminds me, I have 2 litres of sloe gin in the garage that needs decanting as someone in this house has a big birthday looming large. Mind you, they are in complete denial, in which case I will drink it.


I have some sloe gin lurking in the pantry. Not sure if it will be drinkable though as I realised I have not removed the sloes and it has been there for a couple of years


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have some sloe gin lurking in the pantry. Not sure if it will be drinkable though as I realised I have not removed the sloes and it has been there for a couple of years


Mine has sat there for 11 months. 2 years, mmm, if it is drinkable it will be amazing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I have some sloe gin lurking in the pantry. Not sure if it will be drinkable though as I realised I have not removed the sloes and it has been there for a couple of years


Oh it's drinkable 

I will be adding gin to my sloes this weekend after a week of freezing them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2015)

My first entry, I know it is childish and even though I have ridden by this sign hundreds if not thousands of times, the 14 year old school boy in me always chuckles when I see it.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

This thread has been sadly lacking......













there....that's better


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

Nice pic rocky


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)




----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

I have to say.. there is a dreadful smell in here. Not me before anyone pipes up. I think Jasper may have done one of his extraordinary large labrador poos in his tray 
The sooner that cat is back outside the better


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

Phhhhhh. I have to go and poopascoop. Uck.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

That was a two-joss-stick-er.


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

My entry - the official sign has fallen off


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Oct 2015)

Mmmif I didn't know any better I would say Rm was appealing to my better nature, dr_pink would say I don't have a better nature. @summerdays, I like your handwriting .


----------



## User19783 (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What was the challenge again? Was it geese on the Thames?
> 
> View attachment 105437



Iffley lock, On the river Thames, did you walk to Folly bridge?


----------



## Scoosh (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What was the challenge again? Was it geese on the Thames?





User19783 said:


> Iffley lock, On the river Thames, did you walk to Folly bridge?


Oi ! Judge …
Not a fair contest ! We don't all live in "the South"  and going all the way down there  just to take a photo to enter this competition … well, that's just not right !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2015)

@potsy bike control is really coming along


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 105438
> My entry - the official sign has fallen off


Oh so we can make our own signs up then ?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

I've got a corker lined up. I may hunt it down tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Berries, berries, berries (or whatever they are)
> 
> View attachment 105442
> View attachment 105443


Lovely colours.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Shame about the lack of bike and road name
> 
> It probably means that I won't win



Are you sure, I could have sworn I saw a bike in the bushes


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Oct 2015)

You will have to wait for the weekend for mine and i need to find a piglet for finer illustration and to put me in with a chance of winning 

A lorry driver has hit a bridge near my home which may have an impact on my morning commute. Lets hope Southeastern are up to scratch and i find no trains running. 

Cue a lovey morning riding my bike, fingers crossed


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If all fails, I could get Mrs R to write you a sick note.


Can it last for the next 3yrs please


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can it last for the next 3yrs please



I like looking at the photos in this thread but I have no idea what the point of it is (and no desire to read 868 pages to find out) - should I add some photos and see what happens?


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Mmmif I didn't know any better I would say Rm was appealing to my better nature, dr_pink would say I don't have a better nature. @summerdays, I like your handwriting .


No it's actually called that, the sign on the other side of the road isn't broken, so I meant to photograph that too.... But I was chatting!





I'd passed the handwritten sign a few days previously before the competition was set but noticed it because someone had hand written it, so it was easy to go there this morning on the way to work.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @posty bike control is really coming along



I took that to mean @potsy, can't think why.



Fubar said:


> I like looking at the photos in this thread but I have no idea what the point of it is (and no desire to read 868 pages to find out) - should I add some photos and see what happens?


The point is only 2 pages ago.


----------



## Katherine (1 Oct 2015)

@summerdays, Are you going to put the new challenge on the sticky?


----------



## Katherine (1 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Ok, the next challenge which will end on Halloween is [with your bike obviously], unusual or grandiose village, town or street names. Has this been done before? I have a back up if it has. I may contribute.



@Fubar


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I took that to mean @potsy, can't think why.
> 
> 
> The point is only 2 pages ago.



2 PAGES?!? Jeezo, I haven't got all day...


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> @Fubar



Ooo, thanks - I've got one of those at home...


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> I like looking at the photos in this thread but I have no idea what the point of it is (and no desire to read 868 pages to find out) - should I add some photos and see what happens?


Someone sets a topic, the rest of us post photos.... The photos we post may or may not actually meet the rules of the competition, (feet, egrets and booze seem to feature heavily and may gain you extra points depending on the judge), and then finally there is a looser winner who gets to set the next one! 

This comp is road signs with your bike possibly....


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> @summerdays, Are you going to put the new challenge on the sticky?


I realised I was slipping on updating the thread.... I will do!


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

No bike in the pic (well, there is a picture of a bike!) but how's this for a starter for 10:


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> No bike in the pic (well, there is a picture of a bike!) but how's this for a starter for 10:


I could post that one too.... I stayed up the road about 3 years ago....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I took that to mean @potsy, can't think why.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The challenge is bikes and an interesting/amusing road or place name in the same photo. Unfortunately simple people round here are incapable of following instructions



FTFY


----------



## TVC (1 Oct 2015)

Well I understand the rules, it's just that there are no interesting signs around here.


----------



## TVC (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This was in the Leicester Mercury a while ago as a local curio
> 
> View attachment 105454


Well that's messed up @Supersuperleeds proposed entry then.


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

Entry number 2:






And that IS my bike (about 5 years ago...)


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Oct 2015)

keep it up @Fubar


----------



## Fubar (1 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> keep it up @Fubar



TBF I think I'm spent.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well that's messed up @Supersuperleeds proposed entry then.



I was going to photograph that next week!


----------



## TVC (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You should thank me - I've saved you a journey.


This should save him a ride out to Polly Botts Lane too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2015)

I forgot about Polly Botts. I've a village sign I'm hoping to capture next week.......

Did you go up Polly Botts?


----------



## TVC (1 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I forgot about Polly Botts. I've a village sign I'm hoping to capture next week.......
> 
> Did you go up Polly Botts?


Not yet, no idea why not


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You should thank me - I've saved you a journey.



Thank you


----------



## suzeworld (1 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> TBF I think I'm spent.


Too late, you've probably won, and then you will have to set the next challenge and maybe read all 870 pages to make sure dont set one that was set before! 

hahahahah.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> The challenge is bikes and an interesting/amusing road or place name in the same photo. Unfortunately some people round here are incapable of following simple instructions


And taken after the new comp is set. Not that we necessarily do as told


----------



## Fubar (2 Oct 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Too late, you've probably won, and then you will have to set the next challenge and maybe read all 870 pages to make sure dont set one that was set before!
> 
> hahahahah.



Balls!


----------



## Fubar (2 Oct 2015)

I'll need to get up a local hill that the "Passing Place" signs have had the P wiped out...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)

Lincoln and Exeter you would think are not unusual place names, unless they happen to appear on a Sustrans sign post in the middle of a Leicester park. I wonder how many people ride by and think, mmm shall we go to Lincoln or Exeter today? - Aaaaaaaargh, work blocks me posting the pictures up! Quickly runs off to try on the phone.....................


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)




----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 105505
> View attachment 105506
> View attachment 105507


Watermead ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Watermead ?



Yep.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

If my map download ever completes I shall be off in search of a rather dodgy sign


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> If my map download ever completes I shall be off in search of a rather dodgy sign


Don't forget to take your bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't forget to take your bike



and her purse for the inevitable pub stop or three


----------



## Stephenite (2 Oct 2015)

Can we have signs pointing to the toilet? We should be able to. It is a place, isn't it?


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't forget to take your bike


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

2nd thing first...

20 miles and sign found. Pub I intended going to was bloody shut. So I am at another one which has been taken over and ruined but they are at least open.

The sign I hunted down




Having plucked up courage to google it, it seems it is effectively a 15th century typo 
To clarify.. it was Slutch Hole and slutch apparently means muddy.....


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and her purse for the inevitable pub stop or three


Dunno what you mean.





Hic


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

Gratuitous bike shot 




It's an absolutely beautiful day


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

View from the drinking seat


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Oct 2015)

My abstinence is broken




I blame Hop.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> My abstinence is broken
> View attachment 105527
> 
> I blame Hop.


Why??


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

I am innocent


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Why??


Because if i hadn't have seen your beer pic as i came up the escalator past M&S i would never have thought about a drink.
Plus being older than me you are a bad inffluence


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Because if i hadn't have seen your beer pic as i came up the escalator past M&S i would never have thought about a drink.
> Plus being older than me you are a bad inffluence


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Because if i hadn't have seen your beer pic as i came up the escalator past M&S i would never have thought about a drink.
> Plus being older than me you are a bad inffluence


I am younger but can be a badder influence............. watch this space.....


----------



## IDMark2 (2 Oct 2015)

I am really really old.. go on everyone, get drunk!


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Oct 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I am really really old.. go on everyone, get drunk!



We have wine, chocolate and crisps for later this evening


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

This will make @Hill Wimp squeal more than booze.......

ta-dah - (obvisouly this was the childs version which is slightly differnet to the adults and is not made for being reversible - unlike the adult version - so took a bit of quick re-working on the hoof and is too long for User76 and still needs some adjustment that the adult version will not)















*~ but bascially yes I can!!!!!!*


----------



## TVC (2 Oct 2015)

Nurse TVC could do with one of those.


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 105526
> 
> View from the drinking seat



Interesting antennae.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This was in the Leicester Mercury a while ago as a local curio
> 
> View attachment 105454







Just for @User14044 My bike at butthole lane Shepshed


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nurse TVC could do with one of those.


In a nice floral pattern or starch white with a red cross?


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This should save him a ride out to Polly Botts Lane too.


Stay away from my climb @The Velvet Curtain .no need to warn @Supersuperleeds he's don't it once and won't return


----------



## TVC (2 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Stay away from my climb @The Velvet Curtain .no need to warn @Supersuperleeds he's don't it once and won't return


The road up Beacon hill is the way I check my fitness, from The Bulls Head to the top car park entrance


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The road up Beacon hill is the way I check my fitness, from The Bulls Head to the top car park entrance


Croft hill used to be mine, at least the pub is at the top of that one.  The Heathcote Arms


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The road up Beacon hill is the way I check my fitness, from The Bulls Head to the top car park entrance


Your going the wrong way Pubs at the bottom


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> Interesting antennae.


If you say so 
Dunno what it's for.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> This will make @Hill Wimp squeal more than booze.......
> 
> ta-dah - (obvisouly this was the childs version which is slightly differnet to the adults and is not made for being reversible - unlike the adult version - so took a bit of quick re-working on the hoof and is too long for User76 and still needs some adjustment that the adult version will not)
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and can you get him to model it like Maggot?


I could try... I would probably need assitance from @Lullabelle or something


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


>


 Are peoples looking at you strangely on the train now?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Stay away from my climb @The Velvet Curtain .no need to warn @Supersuperleeds he's don't it once and won't return



Cheeky bugger, I went and did Warren Hill at dinner time - set a a PB as well


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Oct 2015)

Now this is what I call a Birds Eye View


----------



## Puddles (2 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Now this is what I call a Birds Eye View


----------



## TVC (2 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheeky bugger, I went and did Warren Hill at dinner time - set a a PB as well


But that was going down.


Priory Lane is a bit of a sod too.


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Rhubarb
> 
> View attachment 105552



Yummy... 
Pies  crumble  fool


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

I wouldn't go so far as to call him a fool


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Rhubarb
> 
> View attachment 105552
> 
> ...


I think I'll give your rhubarb a miss especially if you turn it into crumble!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call him a fool


Oh. Wait.


----------



## TVC (2 Oct 2015)

Most of Rocky's posts are rhubarb


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


>



Did it ruffle a few feathers


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

Here is something some of you maybe interested in. NASA has uploaded over 8400 High Res images from its moon missions here -> https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/albums


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2015)

Too foggy here at the moment for photos.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Too foggy here at the moment for photos.



You need to think outside the box, just find a Fog Fetish Forum & you will be the star poster


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You need to think outside the box, just find a Fog Fetish Forum & you will be the star poster


I'm not even going to look for that and I'm worried you know such things exist


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not even going to look for that and I'm worried you know such things exist


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2015)

I've got an inner tube to fix before I take any more bike pics....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

@Puddles would you fancy crossing this glass bridge


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


>



Is that a no then


----------



## summerdays (3 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've got an inner tube to fix before I take any more bike pics....


I've misplaced my special Allen key to take the wheel off so it's staying flat.... But I think I'm going to buy a new tyre anyway so need to do that first.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, it's a No.



No me neither, when I was a kid my parents to me to Blackpool Tower there was a glass floor I wouldn't even get out of the lift


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I would have been scared just going to Blackpool.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You need to think outside the box, just find a Fog Fetish Forum & you will be the star poster



Am I the only one that read that as Frog Fetish?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Puddles would you fancy crossing this glass bridge


I used to have nightmares about bridges like that. If they start again I shall be blaming you.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Am I the only one that read that as Frog Fetish?


I hope so


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Am I the only one that read that as Frog Fetish?


No, i have a friend that has one of those. She has frog everything in her house. She even has a frog loo seat


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that for when you get caught on the hop?


----------



## Fubar (3 Oct 2015)

Entry Number 3 (particularly proud of this one...):


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Puddles would you fancy crossing this glass bridge


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Am I the only one that read that as Frog Fetish?



No, I did as well


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2015)

I'm having a ride to hill wimp's tomorrow, hopefully I'll remember the name of her street


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm having a ride to hill wimp's tomorrow, hopefully I'll remember the name of her street





 you are so in trouble, calling nurse TVC


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2015)

Found this in the lane @hopless500 lives in


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2015)

A poor entry but qualifying nevertheless; they put the bunting out for me on Scotland Street, Ellesmere:





This one's not a qualifying entry as there isn't a bike. As I was passing through Oswestry later in the ride I couldn't resist getting a better photo of this juxtaposition:




Which for your amusement is on Leg Street. Anyone fancy a pie?


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've misplaced my special Allen key to take the wheel off so it's staying flat.... But I think I'm going to buy a new tyre anyway so need to do that first.



The solution is to buy a new bike.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> The solution is to buy a new bike.


I thought that


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

One for @potsy


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2015)

Just got back from the car boot sale I was so early I had to queue to get in


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

No names


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105695
> 
> No names



I looks quite full in there, I bet there is isn't mushroom left


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105693
> 
> One for @potsy


Oh I'd forgotten there is a Ham I could get.... But no sandwich


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2015)

Mind your step 







Nice view though


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105693
> 
> One for @potsy



Looking at Google Maps I suspect that post gets a lot of attention. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1s6NddkVKqFHZytianv3NxXA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Slightly different in 2009.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oh I'd forgotten there is a Ham I could get.... But no sandwich


There's a Ham?
Why hasn't anyone posted a pic of it? 

We need to get Jo back with her Curry signs


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Mind your step
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Harrogate !


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's not Harrogate !



Blimey nowt gets past you does it, I can see we can all sleep soundly in our beds


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Blimey nowt gets past you does it, I can see we can all sleep soundly in our beds


----------



## Fubar (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105693
> 
> One for @potsy



 I like it


----------



## TVC (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC (The Vegetarian Curtain) wouldn't like all this talk of ham, though.


Oi, beef stew for tea tonight . The vegetable experiment is not an experiment I will be repeating.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The vegetable experiment is not an experiment I will be repeating.




Welcome back to normality TVC


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2015)

Though you've probably just ensured you won't win this competition with the current judge


----------



## TVC (4 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Though you've probably just ensured you won't win this competition with the current judge


Given that I haven't submitted a photo, I think my chances of losing are pretty good.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Given that I haven't submitted a photo, I think my chances of losing are pretty good.


You may call that losing, I call it a lucky escape 

Anyway, I have my entry lined up, just got to actually get the bike out and find the place I'm looking for


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ...be careful, Phil or else you'll get your collar feltED


FTFY
just hope she doesn't leave a needle in


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2015)

Right, time for a break.........





[


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oi, beef stew for tea tonight . The vegetable experiment is not an experiment I will be repeating.


Can you give us fair warning and i will evacuate the country


----------



## TVC (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you give us fair warning and i will evacuate the country


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you give us fair warning and i will evacuate the country


You'll need a lot of prunes for the whole country


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

2 litres of Sloe Gin bottled.

There are still sloes out there to be picked, i just hope there is not a Gin shortage


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I love your Brompton, GM. Great colours.....Mrs R has ordered a similar one (due for delivery in November)



Good choice, obviously a Lady with good taste! Is it the 6 speed model. Mine's a 3 speed, but I wish I'd got the 6 speed with all the hills around here.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 2 litres of Sloe Gin bottled.
> 
> There are still sloes out there to be picked, i just hope there is not a Gin shortage


If you stop drinking it there will be plenty


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, 6 speed -12.5% gearing and S handlebars (so slightly different). We reckon after her broken arms and slipped disk in her neck that it will be the best bike to ride. I can't ever see us doing the distances or speed that we used to but we all have to slow down sometime. We are planning a tour up the North Sea Coast from Holland to Esbjerg next summer on Bromptons, taking a credit card and one change of clothes. 30 miles a day and a few shortcuts should allow us to get there in a couple of weeks. We'll then get a train back to Brussels and Eurostar back to St P.


Sounds fab. Fancy a pillion?


----------



## TVC (4 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> If you stop drinking it there will be plenty


On that day Satan will be skiing to work.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, 6 speed -12.5% gearing and S handlebars (so slightly different). We reckon after her broken arms and slipped disk in her neck that it will be the best bike to ride. I can't ever see us doing the distances or speed that we used to but we all have to slow down sometime. We are planning a tour up the North Sea Coast from Holland to Esbjerg next summer on Bromptons, taking a credit card and one change of clothes. 30 miles a day and a few shortcuts should allow us to get there in a couple of weeks. We'll then get a train back to Brussels and Eurostar back to St P.



Sounds brilliant, well jealous!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> On that day Satan will be skiing to work.


Oi, i managed 2ish weeks without a drop


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, 6 speed -12.5% gearing and S handlebars (so slightly different). We reckon after her broken arms and slipped disk in her neck that it will be the best bike to ride. I can't ever see us doing the distances or speed that we used to but we all have to slow down sometime. We are planning a tour up the North Sea Coast from Holland to Esbjerg next summer on Bromptons, taking a credit card and one change of clothes. 30 miles a day and a few shortcuts should allow us to get there in a couple of weeks. We'll then get a train back to Brussels and Eurostar back to St P.


Sounds fab. Fancy a pillion? 


The Velvet Curtain said:


> On that day Satan will be skiing to work.


Hahahaajahshshah
Hahahshahahs
He will


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oi, i managed 2ish weeks without a drop



Say it aint so


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Say it aint so


I did but I caved in on Friday


----------



## TVC (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did but I caved in on Friday


You dudn't even wait to get home, or so I recall.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oi, i managed 2ish weeks without a drop



'ish' - does that mean a couple of hours?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> 'ish' - does that mean a couple of hours?


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2015)

Poor @totallyfixed


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Oct 2015)

Catching up with you lot is a serious task, we spent the weekend doing radical stuff, riding our bikes.


potsy said:


> I'm having a ride to hill wimp's tomorrow, hopefully I'll remember the name of her street


This just might be the leader by a short nose, however a long way to go and I never make a decision until a at least one glass of Pinotage has been consumed.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> A poor entry but qualifying nevertheless; they put the bunting out for me on Scotland Street, Ellesmere:
> View attachment 105657
> 
> Keep trying Phil, I know you are.
> ...


Still no cigar.



Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105693
> 
> One for @potsy


Oooh, that's good, definitely in the running



Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 105695
> 
> No names


Do you live in an odd place?



thegreenman said:


> Right, time for a break.........
> View attachment 105721
> 
> [


Good but you have stiff opposition



potsy said:


> Poor @totallyfixed


Quite.
PS not me who is the veggie though she might get a look in.


----------



## Fubar (5 Oct 2015)

Jeezo I'm going to have to up my game... It's a long ride to Butts Wynd in St Andrews you know.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> This just might be the leader by a short nose, however a long way to go and I never make a decision until a at least one glass of Pinotage has been consumed.


Technically that was an ineligible entry, unless we've started taking Google images as qualifying now?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Technically that was an ineligible entry, unless we've started taking Google images as qualifying now?


And there's no bike


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And there's no bike


A minor detail 
Anyway TF has seen my bike before, unlike TVC's it is actually real


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Technically that was an ineligible entry, unless we've started taking Google images as qualifying now?


See what happens when I have to think of more than one thing at a time without my Pinotage. 
Gawd, 26 days still to go, hope my local AA still have room.
TBF I only drink on days ending in y.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> See what happens when I have to think of more than one thing at a time without my Pinotage.
> Gawd, 26 days still to go, hope my local AA still have room.
> TBF I only drink on days ending in y.


Do what I did when I made the mistake of posting a qualifying entry and had to judge the madhouse for a few weeks, put Rocky, Hops and Hills on ignore (let's face it they won't win anyway) and cut the number of pages to wade through by around 80% 

In fact I must take them off ignore soon as it was around 9 months ago


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Do what I did when I made the mistake of posting a qualifying entry and had to judge the madhouse for a few weeks, put Rocky, Hops and Hills on ignore (let's face it they won't win anyway) and cut the number of pages to wade through by around 80%
> 
> In fact I must take them off ignore soon as it was around 9 months ago


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2015)

This is a very small road off the Holiday Inn roundabout in Leicester:


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is a very small road off the Holiday Inn roundabout in Leicester:
> 
> View attachment 105858


Who was it who said there was nothing in Leicester? I like it, what's more it is on the edge of my parish so extra bonus point. Is that in the dead centre of Leicester? Sorry shouldn't make jokes about a grave subject, I aspire to being a comedian [don't answer that potsy].


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> In fact I must take them off ignore soon as it was around 9 months ago



Why?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2015)

and a couple more:


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2015)

So we have a Ham Sandwich and Barton in the Beans, what a culinary delight CC members can manage to cook up.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and a couple more:
> 
> View attachment 105937
> View attachment 105938


Ha! I wondered when that one would make an appearance. We have cycled there a few times and because I know it it doesn't have the element of surprise, so not in the running, still good but prefer the church one. Being a judge is turning me into a mini despot [my better half would say nothing has changed], all this power, wonderful.
Right you lot, I need a volunteer to collate all the entries at the end of each week and put them in one post so I don't have to trawl through a zillion pages to pick a winner. My memory and attention span with a glass of plonk in my hand are roughly at plant level so any help would be useful.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd like to volunteer @potsy


I will delegate that task to @dr_pink


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd like to volunteer @potsy


Good choice.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> I will delegate that task to @dr_pink


She is a vegetarian so cannot make a rational decision. For instance, she has just emailed me to say she has entered the national hill climb. I put it to you this is not the action of a sane woman.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2015)

I am way too busy to be your secretary TF, I have worked an almost 8hr day today 

What you need is someone who likes this thread, has plenty of time on their hands, and will not be distracted by things like work or cycling


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2015)

Shouldn't that be a mod job


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2015)

Who ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2015)

I though @summerdays, being our very own special and lovely mod moved the photos, or is that the faries ?


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2015)

Summerdays is very very forgetful and lazy, besides some of the "JOY" of being the judge is getting to hunt for the needle in the haystack (on the other hand it's just occurred to me I could rig the competition).


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Summerdays is very very forgetful and lazy, besides some of the "JOY" of being the judge is getting to hunt for the needle in the haystack (on the other hand it's just occurred to me I could rig the competition).


You could, and I would be completely oblivious to it, in fact the more I think about it the more I like it [abdication of responsibility]. Who are you again?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Ha! I wondered when that one would make an appearance. We have cycled there a few times and because I know it it doesn't have the element of surprise, so not in the running, still good but prefer the church one. Being a judge is turning me into a mini despot [my better half would say nothing has changed], all this power, wonderful.
> Right you lot, I need a volunteer to collate all the entries at the end of each week and put them in one post so I don't have to trawl through a zillion pages to pick a winner. My memory and attention span with a glass of plonk in my hand are roughly at plant level so any help would be useful.



If ones you know are going to automatically be out, I think I might head out to Rutland later in the week


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2015)

I haven't found any unusual or grandiose names on the map yet. I suppose you take signs for granted that you see all the time. I'll keep looking...


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If ones you know are going to automatically be out, I think I might head out to Rutland later in the week


Quite unrelated, but a new cycle specific cafe has opened [Cafe Ventoux] at Tugby, I may be able to make it there Thu or Fri if you fancy meeting up for a coffee. 
http://www.cafe-ventoux.cc
Sounds amazing, we have just booked in for Sat night.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Oct 2015)

Just realised that not only is @BigAl68 awol, but now @djb1971 has gone missing too


----------



## hopless500 (6 Oct 2015)

I'm missing all the talk of cider and dogging


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2015)

Canal paths tend to be unnamed. I'm feeling at somewhat of a disadvantage. Not that I've been out recently either.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

Bliss





I may be in for a happy evening or two


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

Ooooh. Grimbergen dubbel 
This first bottle is the one that made it back from the HilsHop tour de europe


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Oct 2015)

Gimme that Chimay NOW. I need it as the trains are kaput.

I would normally have been home in 30mins now i wont be home until 8


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2015)

I didn't find Potsy's Street but I did find Rocky's Lane. 

@User14044


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

I'm now on the one to the left. Rather nice and apparently is 10%.... one for HW methinks


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Gimme that Chimay NOW. I need it as the trains are kaput.
> 
> I would normally have been home in 30mins now i wont be home until 8


If you like, I'll pour that one next and you can admire it from a distance 
Edit/ I half thought about saving it for you as it's your favourite - but then I thought nah!!!!!


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> I didn't find Potsy's Street but I did find Rocky's Lane.
> 
> @User14044
> 
> View attachment 106016


Not started on the Pinotage yet but already seeing double, does @Supersuperleeds know you are riding his bike?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Oct 2015)

Can't blame leaves this time. The overhead wires for the High Speed fell down so im slo moing it home zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Puddles (7 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I'm missing all the talk of cider and dogging










I am still in recovery from looking for an appropriate animated dogging gif....


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> I am still in recovery from looking for an appropriate animated dogging gif....


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not started on the Pinotage yet but already seeing double, does @Supersuperleeds know you are riding his bike?[/QUOTE
> 
> Shh, don't tell him!


----------



## IDMark2 (7 Oct 2015)

If all goes well I will take the winning entry tomorrow. 

Whether I post it here or not is the dilemma...


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2015)

A grand name!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> A grand name!
> View attachment 106044



We have one of those in Leicester


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Oct 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> If all goes well I will take the winning entry tomorrow.
> 
> Whether I post it here or not is the dilemma...


and ?????????


----------



## GM (8 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 106098
> Oxford is looking great - no bikes, but plenty of punts. Taken at the Cherwell Boat House. Is that a silly enough name?



That's really a great photo Rocky, did Mrs RM take it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Oct 2015)

thegreenman said:


> That's really a great photo Rocky, did Mrs RM take it?


----------



## IDMark2 (8 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and ?????????


I didn't go well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Oct 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I didn't go well.


Ok, maybe tomorrow


----------



## IDMark2 (8 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok, maybe tomorrow


Thank you, I have eternal optimism but my body isn't always in the same mood.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Oct 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Thank you, I have eternal optimism but my body isn't always in the same mood.


Listen to your body, there is always tomorrow and you will always find us here tomorrow


----------



## GM (8 Oct 2015)

An appropriate one for me.........





Just toying with the colour dials!


----------



## Puddles (9 Oct 2015)

No signs... but at least I got a bike in the photo!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

a few more:


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> a few more:
> 
> View attachment 106185
> View attachment 106186
> View attachment 106187


Heavens Leicester sounds rather a gruesome place.


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens Leicester sounds rather a gruesome place.


It is.


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> a few more:
> 
> View attachment 106185
> View attachment 106186
> View attachment 106187


You really want to win this don't you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You really want to win this don't you.



Just getting into the spirit of things, anyway I'm safe from winning, that slut hole sign should win it hands down was it @Hill Wimp that took it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens Leicester sounds rather a gruesome place.



Neither were in Leicester - one was Barrow Upon Soar and t'other was Sileby, but yes Leicester is a gruesome place


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Oct 2015)

To call Leicester gruesome is a bit wide of the mark, I don't think it is as good as that.


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> To call Leicester gruesome is a bit wide of the mark, I don't think it is as good as that.


The only way to make Leicester worse would be to move it to Yorkshire.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The only way to make Leicester worse would be to move it to Yorkshire.



It's amazing how quickly you can go off some people.


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's amazing how quickly you can go off some people.


You do know I used to live in Leeds, and I once met Billy Bremner.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You do know I used to live in Leeds, and I once met Billy Bremner.



That post is worth numerous Likes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2015)

Who ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Looks like Mick Hucknell


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


That's Mick Hucknell's dad.

I used to have one of those shirts - child size obviously.
I also met Norman Hunter and Peter Lorimer, it was at some pr event at the Merrion Centre, I was too young to remember or care what it was in aid of.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Well you bloody well asked


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well you bloody well asked


----------



## Katherine (9 Oct 2015)

Who do you know that might live here?


----------



## Puddles (10 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do User76 and Squidge have to lie flat in the trailer these days, Paddles? Poor loves.




No they have to cycle themselves... and if they are with me then Squidge has the trailer attached to his!


----------



## Puddles (10 Oct 2015)

Busy busy at the pumpkin festival today.. no pictures of Bertha as she was designated a special corner to live in whilst I was busy... the photo contains no signage either just to make sure my entry is completely (in) correct... although the proper sign for Hamble Village Market was forgotten so we confused everyone by having a sign advertising Hamble Players Alice in Wonderland production sign instead.... we were in the old chapel... that is not me in the photo... I am the youngest member of Hamble Village Market...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3950888, member: 9609"]





did you get a picture of this one on saturday @Pat "5mph" ? (I've censored that saddle) lol[/QUOTE]
Not of the chemical cottage sign, yes of your saddle.
Did not put it on CC though  I've put it on FB instead


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3950977, member: 9609"]I've never been so embarrassed - LOL - every one must have thought I was completely bonkers - no one will ever take me seriously again - LOL[/QUOTE]
Have you cut off the nose? I've contemplated what the nose does, and I assume more than I realise? How have you found it?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Have you cut off the nose? I've contemplated what the nose does, and I assume more than I realise? How have you found it?


You can buy them like that




so I assume it probably works!


----------



## Poacher (13 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> a few more:
> 
> View attachment 106185
> View attachment 106186
> View attachment 106187


Isn't Slash Lane the one that's always flooded? (Often after chucking out time on Friday nights)


----------



## accountantpete (13 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I also met Norman Hunter




Did he bite yer leg?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2015)

Poacher said:


> Isn't Slash Lane the one that's always flooded? (Often after chucking out time on Friday nights)



Yes, it was flooded last week


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


>



Who's that?

This thread has gone really quiet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> Busy busy at the pumpkin festival today.. no pictures of Bertha as she was designated a special corner to live in whilst I was busy... the photo contains no signage either just to make sure my entry is completely (in) correct... although the proper sign for Hamble Village Market was forgotten so we confused everyone by having a sign advertising Hamble Players Alice in Wonderland production sign instead.... we were in the old chapel... that is not me in the photo... I am the youngest member of Hamble Village Market...
> 
> View attachment 106372


Nice to see someone else has a Pumpkin Festival.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/zCKJGX


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> Who's that?
> 
> This thread has gone really quiet.


Yes, where are all the feet?


----------



## summerdays (18 Oct 2015)

I didn't think about that when I deleted an accidental feet shot from my camera.... Oops. I did cycle and take a photo of a sign last week but the gremlins seem to have removed it off my camera.


----------



## Katherine (19 Oct 2015)

Most of the interesting signs I saw yesterday, were when I was in a group, so couldn't stop. The funniest was 'Uncouth Road'! - north of Rochdale. 

However, 
Look who I found! 
@Spinney


----------



## Spinney (19 Oct 2015)

I used to live in a road called Spinney Brow - and that was when I picked my online name...


----------



## Puddles (20 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I wonder if Image Recording Technology means the lorry has a camera. (Taken on the North Circular Road - huge jam, no bikes but very strange place called Neasden)
> 
> View attachment 107373




Or someone that draws very fast?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Oct 2015)

I don't seem to have done many leisure rides this month so decided to grab a couple of snaps on the way home from work this afternoon to at least show willing:






I think that this is the only sign that the village of Upper Pulley now appears on, having been swallowed up by neighbouring Bayston Hill.





We've got an Upper Pulley so now we need a lower one to complete the set.


----------



## Puddles (20 Oct 2015)

I have onlt cycled to the post office this week and the doctors none of which have interesting signs... I did make a mermaid tail though today, thats interesting, well to some anyway....


----------



## summerdays (20 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> I have onlt cycled to the post office this week and the doctors none of which have interesting signs... I did make a mermaid tail though today, thats interesting, well to some anyway....
> View attachment 107489


So as well as missing a sign .... It didn't include either a bike or feet  and that's a tail not feet


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> I have onlt cycled to the post office this week and the doctors none of which have interesting signs... I did make a mermaid tail though today, thats interesting, well to some anyway....
> View attachment 107489


At last, thank you. When can I pick it up.


----------



## Puddles (20 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> At last, thank you. When can I pick it up.


  Your larger size is on the machine, in the special gold with pink polka dots you wanted


----------



## Puddles (20 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> So as well as missing a sign .... It didn't include either a bike or feet  and not that's a tail not feet


Yes

I try to make sure I follow all the rules


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> Your larger size is on the machine, in the special gold with pink polka dots you wanted


You know me so well.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Oct 2015)

I am not awarding any more likes in case someone thinks I like their picture .
I am being enigmatic. I always wanted to be enigmatic. Sigh.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I am not awarding any more likes in case someone thinks I like their picture .
> I am being enigmatic. I always wanted to be enigmatic. Sigh.


You don't like my pictures.


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2015)

Couple of egrets spotted today, what's the challenge again?


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I thought we were talking about classic


And that'd make it ok then?


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Couple of egrets spotted today, what's the challenge again?
> 
> View attachment 107512
> View attachment 107513


If you think you can pull the wool over my eyes [see what I did there] misrepresenting an egret as a lamb you are sadly mistaken. [drums fingers waiting for egrets with antlers posing in Tatton Park].


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Oct 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You don't like my pictures.


There there Phil, you might be leading. Did I mention that dr_pink will be giving her esteemed opinion? Did I also mention that coincidentally her birthday is coming up soon?


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> If you think you can pull the wool over my eyes [see what I did there] misrepresenting an egret as a lamb you are sadly mistaken. [drums fingers waiting for egrets with antlers posing in Tatton Park].


Unfortunately Tatton Park is too far away for me to cycle these days


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> Couple of egrets spotted today, what's the challenge again?
> 
> View attachment 107512
> View attachment 107513



Goodness, that egret gets everywhere, a real poseur.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> Goodness, that egret gets everywhere, a real poseur.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107531


I was waiting for someone to mention the particularly splendid example of an egret in my avatar...


----------



## Katherine (21 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I was waiting for someone to mention the particularly splendid example of an egret in my avatar...




@totallyfixed , I see you have a particularly splendid example of an egret in your avatar. Did you take the picture yourself?


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> @totallyfixed , I see you have a particularly splendid example of an egret in your avatar. Did you take the picture yourself?



There you go, sucking up again. 

The rest of us were ignoring him


----------



## Katherine (21 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> There you go, sucking up again.
> 
> The rest of us were ignoring him


It's ok, I'm safe. It's not my turn to win!


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> It's ok, I'm safe.* It's not my turn to win!*


How do you know that?


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> It's ok, I'm safe. It's not my turn to win!



I was in Rhyl last week, all the road signs are high up on the wall. If I'd seen a funny one I couldn't have got the bike in as well.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> I was in Rhyl last week, all the road signs are high up on the wall. If I'd seen a funny one I couldn't have got the bike in as well.
> 
> View attachment 107566


Something odd leaning against the railings, I assume it is some kind of bike, in fact the more I look at it the more I think if an egret could be a bike, that would be it. Score a point. Lose one for being in Rhyl. Lose another for no sign. On a sticky wicket as things stand.
PS this is very subjective.
PPS Yes @Katherine you could win again .


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2015)

I am running a book on the outcome, current odds

Katherine 2/1
Satnav 7/2
Superleeds 9/2
Rocky 5/1
Summerdays 7/1
TVC 66/1
Potsy 250/1

Everyone else 1000/1


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2015)

potsy said:


> I am running a book on the outcome, current odds
> 
> Katherine 2/1
> Satnav 7/2
> ...


I like your thinking.


----------



## Katherine (21 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> How do you know that?


Just sayin'.


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Have I posted a qualifying photo? I suppose that hasn't stopped me winning in the past.


The odds may or may not be completely made up and bear no relevance to standard of entries 

plus dr_pink has already told me who the winner is


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Oct 2015)

Yay according to the oracle that is @potsy im not winning either .

Did i tell you  @potsy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yay according to the oracle that is @potsy im not winning either .]


Nor me.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Something odd leaning against the railings, I assume it is some kind of bike, in fact the more I look at it the more I think if an egret could be a bike, that would be it. Score a point. Lose one for being in Rhyl. Lose another for no sign. On a sticky wicket as things stand.
> PS this is very subjective.
> PPS Yes @Katherine you could win again .



It's a BSO, inherited from my son. I'm hoping some nice kind person will shell out for a decent one if I post enough pictures. Of course, where I am isn't actually Rhyl, it was Kinmel Bay. But I did get my hair cut in Rhyl.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> It's a BSO, inherited from my son. I'm hoping some nice kind person will shell out for a decent one if I post enough pictures. Of course, where I am isn't actually Rhyl, it was Kinmel Bay. But I did get my hair cut in Rhyl.


Stop digging, at this rate you might win.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Stop digging, at this rate you might win.



I can't win, I broken the rules.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> I can't win, I broken the rules.


Rules? There are rules?
Bugger, [swapped the Pinotage tonight for home made rhubarb schnapps, on reflection this may have been a retrograde step], I think it possible I made them. Oops .


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Finchley......strange place, lots of bikes and a glimpse of Venus
> 
> View attachment 107603


I'm sure as well as bikes ... there is a road sign or two in there .... that will make a good qualifying photo


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm sure as well as bikes ... there is a road sign or two in there .... that will make a good qualifying photo


This is Finchley we are talking about !


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2015)

Isn't it over yet? The sign comp started MONTHS ago


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is Finchley we are talking about !



Precisely.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Oct 2015)

It ends on Halloween. If I choose the winner that evening [hosting a party for dr_pink's birthday] the result will make no sense, but then again neither have some of the entries, so the winner will be declared at some point on Sunday 1st.


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2015)

I still have time for my winning entry 

That's if I can still remember how to ride a bike


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd like to see a photo of your bacon barm.......forget the bike.


No photographer is quick enough for that


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2015)

Just poured a beer and settling down to watch the rugby. This pic is specially for @hilll wimp


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Just poured a beer and settling down to watch the rugby. This pic is specially for @hilll wimp
> View attachment 107863


That certainly conforms to all the rules of the competition. A winner perhaps.


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2015)

Where is the rugby... Am I safe going to Cardiff or not?


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Where is the rugby... Am I safe going to Cardiff or not?


Larndun innit


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Where is the rugby... Am I safe going to Cardiff or not?


They're at sunny Twickers but the answer ref Cardiff is more complicated


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> They're at sunny Twickers but the answer ref Cardiff is more complicated


I should clarify at this point that it depends on 2 separate things. One is whether you have a credit card and shopping bags
with you. The second is whether you run into members of Torchwood.
In the 2nd instance I'd get home pdq as they normally have things with too many teeth and/or arms in the vicinity


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> The second is whether you run into members of Torchwood.
> In the 2nd instance I'd get home pdq as they normally have things with too many teeth and/or arms in the vicinity


You mean there could be a coach load in from Swansea?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You mean there could be a coach load in from Swansea?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


>


Or the fens


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I should clarify at this point that it depends on 2 separate things. One is whether you have a credit card and shopping bags
> with you. The second is whether you run into members of Torchwood.
> In the 2nd instance I'd get home pdq as they normally have things with too many teeth and/or arms in the vicinity


I've made it to Cardiff and back, it was a dash and grab of a student so only went to see a presentation of work then home again for a family party tomorrow!


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've made it to Cardiff and back, it was a dash and grab of a student so only went to see a presentation of work then home again for a family party tomorrow!



Photo?


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> Photo?


Err....











They built the structure but not that map, that was some other students.


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err....
> View attachment 107895
> View attachment 107896
> View attachment 107897
> ...



Can't win with no bike and no street name, or maybe you can.


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> Can't win with no bike and no street name, or maybe you can.


There is lots of streets on there maybe no bikes but well it's just as good as Rocky's planets!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2015)

I recognise that map as the Leckwith, Grangetown and Ninian Park areas of Cardiff. Disappointingly few silly names in that area looking the one in front of me. Shame it wasn't a map of Splott.


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I recognise that map as the Leckwith, Grangetown and Ninian Park areas of Cardiff. Disappointingly few silly names in that area looking the one in front of me. Shame it wasn't a map of Splott.


Splot is where my sister used to live....


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> or Leicester


No, we tend to have fewer teeth here, being retired you must have watched Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2015)

Mind you it is possible to bump into this guy in Leicester


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that the bloke who cycles in a dry suit with a tank on his back?


Quite possibly, he's originally from Yorkshire.


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> @thegreenman
> 
> View attachment 107934



There are a lot of us around, we're soooo common!!!


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Mind you it is possible to bump into this guy in Leicester


Lives in Fleckney, I've seen him a couple of times. He's a neighbour of an old work mate of mine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Oct 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Just poured a beer and settling down to watch the rugby. This pic is specially for @hilll wimp
> View attachment 107863


I'm not liking that as i'm pretty sure that bottle has my name on it


----------



## hopless500 (25 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not liking that as i'm pretty sure that bottle has my name on it


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not liking that as i'm pretty sure that bottle has my name on it


Had.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not liking that as i'm pretty sure that bottle has my name on it


I think you mean this one


----------



## hopless500 (25 Oct 2015)

You're right, it did


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Oct 2015)




----------



## totallyfixed (25 Oct 2015)

Come on chaps and chapesses if you want me to score beer I have to sample it first.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Come on chaps and chapesses if you want me to score beer I have to sample it first.


Too late. Drunk it all.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Oct 2015)




----------



## Puddles (27 Oct 2015)

I managed bikes and a sign






This bike has a bit of a slack chain though


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R thought the topic was canals and fallen leaves - bless her.
> 
> View attachment 108240
> 
> ...



You need to take the Besom with you next time! Nice photo BTW.


----------



## Puddles (27 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that @potsy's MTB on the floor?


I think it is his fixey


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2015)

Puddles said:


> This bike has a bit of a slack chain though
> 
> View attachment 108225



My son's bike had one of those wheels a year ago. That's 377.5 miles ago.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R thought the topic was canals and fallen leaves - bless her.
> 
> View attachment 108240
> 
> ...


Mrs R could well be the next judge, good theme, canals and rivers. Unfortunately that picture is missing a couple of elements, a sign, a bike and an egret. Apart from that it's a winner.


----------



## Katherine (28 Oct 2015)

Well this place is definitely not grandiose!


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know who is going to win


I wish I did. @Katherine, are your photos contenders or just to be admired?


----------



## Katherine (28 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I wish I did. @Katherine, are your photos contenders or just to be admired?



It's up to you to choose from all the pictures posted in the time frame that you think fits your challenge. You think it's going to be easy until the closing date and then it suddenly becomes impossible!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Oct 2015)

Time is drawing nigh, less than 24hrs given daylight is now in short supply. From tomorrow lunchtime until Sunday morning I will be struggling to make sense of anything so do not expect a decision until late Sunday afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2015)

I found some royalty..


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2015)

And @User14044 's family get everywhere.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll send him that photo. The naught chap has just sent this to me
> 
> View attachment 108531


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2015)

Two choices on the same ride this morning...


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Two choices on the same ride this morning...
> 
> View attachment 108587
> 
> ...


Awesome. Definitely winning pictures


----------



## TVC (31 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yep, I think we have a winner


There's at least six months go run on his competition, I'm sure Potsy will come up with a better one eventually


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2015)

@Fubar has been on a heavy 'liking' mission. 
Are you going to enter the next challenge?


----------



## Fubar (1 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> @Fubar has been on a heavy 'liking' mission.
> Are you going to enter the next challenge?



I entered this one! How could you forget my hilarious "_assing place" picture?!?


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> I entered this one! How could you forget my hilarious "_assing place" picture?!?


That one had winner written all over it.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Nov 2015)

And the winner is................












Drum roll




















Congratulations @Hill Wimp, very close run thing, @Supersuperleeds was a real contender with Holy Bones and maybe would have won on another day. Truth to tell was a hard decision, some great entries.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

oh my goodness, many thanks TF.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

Right you lot, i will announce a new challenge sometime in the next 24hrs so stay tuned.

I may need a Gin or 3


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> And the winner is................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God for @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thank God for @Hill Wimp


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> oh my goodness, many thanks TF.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

Good pic btw


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2015)

Congratulations @Hill Wimp 
Looking forward to your challenge.


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks for your great challenge @totallyfixed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

Ok decision made

The title is " November November remember November"

Photographs with bikes of anything that makes you think of November. It can have autumnal views, bonfires, fireworks, animals, children or anything just so long as it conjures ideas of November.

It's only a short one this time and the closing date will be Monday 23rd November so 3 weeks to shape up and get out there to show us November wherever you are.

I am expecting great things peoples


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2015)

Yes, Congratulations Hils, a worthy winner 
and well done TF for a good competition!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok decision made
> 
> The title is " November November remember November"
> 
> ...



Okay. time to fill the pages with non winning entries....................

Sod it, it's getting dark, I might start tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

Shame @djb1971 has done a runner as his night time photos probably would have stood a chance of taking the next trophy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok decision made
> 
> The title is " November November remember November"
> 
> ...



Potsy the winner?


----------



## User19783 (1 Nov 2015)

Yes,
what did happen to @djb1971 ?

Miss his adventures!


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok decision made
> 
> The title is " November November remember November"
> 
> ...


Well at least the finishing date is easy to remember, tis my birthday .


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a bike in there somewhere
> 
> View attachment 108749


There bloody isn't


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> There bloody isn't


Have you got your lenses in ?

Even i can see one


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, there is.......unless it's picked as the winner, in which case Hops is right.


It's at the top of the list so far


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2015)

@User14044 wins.


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What about the selfie of Potsy in a Guy Fawkes mask after his hilly 100 mile bike ride this morning? Did he take it down?


Yeah right, I'm more likely to believe that Hills didn't see off a bottle of gin last night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeah right, I'm more likely to believe that Hills didn't see off a bottle of gin last night.


I managed one double G &T only


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

My first entry


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 108781


Doesn't that say Jan, Feb, March, April etc to you?


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> My first entry
> View attachment 108781


You're just trying to wind Hills up aren't you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Doesn't that say Jan, Feb, March, April etc to you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're just trying to wind Hills up aren't you.


No i don't like the Strop but i do like the Novemberautumnal colours.

Could be a contender as i can see a bike in there.

I may have had a Gin


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're just trying to wind Hills up aren't you.


Moi?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Doesn't that say Jan, Feb, March, April etc to you?


To be fair,it says July more than anything


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> No i don't like the Strop but i do like the Novemberautumnal colours.
> 
> Could be a contender as i can see a bike in there.
> 
> I may have had a Gin


Once finished,could this persuade you that I'm not a contender???


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Strop is a word I associate with Big Al.......as in throwing a strop


I did think 'Oh look, Hoppy is having a Strop'


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

I'll have a go:





November fog





November colours.

Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll have a go:
> 
> View attachment 108807
> 
> ...


What a way to start of the comp.

Take note the rest of you lot, Phil has set the standard high.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Once finished,could this persuade you that I'm not a contender???
> View attachment 108803


That looks like my felt hare well it would if i finished it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> What a way to start of the comp.
> 
> Take note the rest of you lot, Phil has set the standard high.





User14044mountain said:


> I'm relieved - in other words I've got no chance of winning



Uh, oh.



User14044mountain said:


> Congrats on a great ride, Phil


Thanks. Hard work this time - aren't they supposed to get easier with practice?


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Uh, oh.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hard work this time - aren't they supposed to get easier with practice?



Hope you had plenty of cakes in your panniers!..... well done BTW


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Hope you had plenty of cakes in your panniers!..... well done BTW


Thankyou.

My sister very kindy made some flapjacks. Wouldn't have got round without those.


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've made an appointment for you with my optician first thing tomorrow



Still trying to wriggle out of it are you. There's definitely a cyclist coming toward you in the mist among the trees. You can see his headlight flashing.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll have a go:
> 
> View attachment 108807
> 
> ...



Is it you cycling through the mist toward @User14044?



User14044mountain said:


> I'm relieved - in other words I've got no chance of winning



Yours is more artistic & subtle.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2015)

Right Day 1 and to get you warmed up here are some from my walk to the station just now.














Don't forget it's remembrance day too so bikes bombed with poppies will score extra points.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2015)

Who's that you're stalking?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Who's that you're stalking?


They were walking towards me.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They were walking towards me.


I'd have been running away, as fast as my 29" legs would take me


----------



## vernon (2 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> If @vernon vaped, I know what he'd be using
> 
> View attachment 108853



I'm going to start.


----------



## vernon (2 Nov 2015)

Another member of my science department has resigned.


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> And the winner is................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done @Hill Wimp! Deserved winner.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> Well done @Hill Wimp! Deserved winner.


Thanks @Fubar now get snapping


----------



## vernon (2 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no, I hope this doesn't mean more work for you.



Nope. My hours are fixed as are the number of kids that I'm expected to tutor per week.

It's the unexpected, i.e. unexpected by the management, consequence of creating additional unnecessary work for colleagues that are already under siege. 

What is worrying is that it's the younger staff that are walking away with little intention of seeking employment in teaching elsewhere.


----------



## Puddles (2 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> They were walking towards me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2015)

Puddles said:


>


Point me in the direction of the shop that sells them please.


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Point me in the direction of the shop that sells them please.


Looks like Aldi packaging... Or is it Tesco's .... Seems familiar anyway!


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2015)

vernon said:


> Another member of my science department has resigned.


You have your own science department? Do they work in your secret volcano base?


----------



## vernon (2 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You have your own science department? Do they work in your secret volcano base?



I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

November morning at the beach.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You have your own science department? Do they work in your secret volcano base?


I reckon he really lives on Tracey Island and when Rocky and i arrive at Leeds station in a couple of weeks we will be met by Miss Penelope and Parker and whisked in a pink Rolls Royce to Vernons secret hideaway, the science lab on Tracey Island.


I would like to state for the record that i am stone cold sober but haven't taken my meds yet


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Nov 2015)

In the continued spirit of the competition, i.e. my bike is not far away and it is November, this is Giselle goose imitating a duck, a fine effort by her I thought





Back from a walk, featuring fallen leaves and mist, alas my bike has gone awol again.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> November morning at the beach.
> 
> 
> View attachment 108938



Why does the horizon slope?

Since we're all getting in the mood, here's one from yesterday.






BTW, anyone else having problems uploading pictures


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> In the continued spirit of the competition, i.e. my bike is not far away and it is November, this is Giselle goose imitating a duck, a fine effort by her I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steady on TF you are heading for another win with those photos.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Nov 2015)

Point of order:
1. No bike
2. No egret
3. You cannot give an award to a goose.
4. The last winner is not eligible to win again [I feel a Bee Gee's song coming on] [I may have made this up]
5. I am wearing wellies when I took the picture.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mushrooms and stumps
> 
> View attachment 108954


That's very Autumnal and i can see a bike in the distance.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Point of order:
> 1. No bike
> 2. No egret
> 3. You cannot give an award to a goose.
> ...


Ehem I am the Judge and the Judges word is final, Giselle could be the winner


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's very Autumnal and i can see a bike in the distance.



@User14044 wins again.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2015)

You will note this earlier post, clearly I am not alone.



Hill Wimp said:


> That's very Autumnal and i can see a bike in the distance.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2015)

Actually did a bit of hill climbing and found a funny sign.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> Actually did a bit of hill climbing and found a funny sign.
> 
> View attachment 108993


Yet another contender and WOW a bike too


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well, it's well known here that @Hill Wimp has the IQ of a bat


Harsh


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Point me in the direction of the shop that sells them please.


Lidl apparently.... sorry for delay been sewing Shark, Dino & Dragons Tail Blankets today


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2015)

Puddles said:


> Lidl apparently.... sorry for delay been sewing Shark, Dino & Dragons Tail Blankets today


Wot, no mermaids?


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

Puddles said:


> Lidl apparently.... sorry for delay been sewing Shark, Dino & Dragons Tail Blankets today


It also appeared on my FB page and there it said Aldi.


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> It also appeared on my FB page and there it said Aldi.


Must be then  I have no clue.. someone said Lidl... if faceache says Aldi it probably is Aldi... I am often wrong!


----------



## Puddles (3 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wot, no mermaids?




Not today I have 2 Mermaids for tomorrow... I wanted to get the other designs made up ASAP so I can shove them at people.....

Dinosaur (can also be Little Devil if made in red fleece)






Shark! (eeek)






and Dragon... could be "Toothless-esque if one of the tail "wings" is made in red....


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

Puddles said:


> Must be then  I have no clue.. someone said Lidl... if faceache says Aldi it probably is Aldi... I am often wrong!


I should have looked today to see if I could find them .... Not sure if I'd want to try them though...


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2015)

No definitely not foggy here!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did someone say it was a foggy November day?
> 
> View attachment 109062
> 
> ...


Now they are lovely and im sure your Brompton is very close by.
You are currently in top spot


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Given I'm the only entrant, I'm pleased


You messed up, if there are no entries then the judging automatically continues with hill wimp, we could have her as the permanent judge


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2015)

What if it doesn't snow?


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> What if it doesn't snow?


It's going to snow.... Anything vaguely white falling from the sky will be counted as snow.... Whether it's enough to make a snowman or enough to bring the UK transport network to its knees (about 10 flakes) we will have to see!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2015)

I can promise you all there WILL be a winner.

All bribes considered


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2015)

Is it worth me entering my photo of a naan bread that looks like a saddle cover?






I can't post any more pics of it as I ate it 
with my lunch today .


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2015)

Where is the link to November ??

Otherwise it's good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2015)

My first stunning entry, I took this on Monday but have been that busy I've not had time to upload it until now


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My first stunning entry, I took this on Monday but have been that busy I've not had time to upload it until now
> 
> View attachment 109147


Very nice.

The challenge cup has not been to Leicester yet has it


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2015)

The path was appley and leafy today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> The path was appley and leafy today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109111
> View attachment 109112


Lovely photos @Katherine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lovely photos @Katherine



I agree. much nicer than anything you could snap in Leicester


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where is the link to November ??
> 
> Otherwise it's good.


It was November when I took the photo...


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

Not quite as lovely as Giselle






One of Londons scrounging poseurs


----------



## mybike (5 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did someone say it was a foggy November day?
> 
> View attachment 109062
> 
> ...



I really cannot compete, @User14044 posts superb photos.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not quite as lovely as Giselle
> 
> View attachment 109168
> 
> ...


Doris, Felicity and Bridget duck are anxiously awaiting their internet debut too.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Harsh


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2015)

November is off road rides and quiet trails, even better without the November Rain..


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I know who the next victim is


I'm quite safe, I think I'm on the judge's ignore list


----------



## mybike (5 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm quite safe, I think I'm on the judge's ignore list



Everyone except @User14044 is


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm quite safe, I think I'm on the judge's ignore list


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Doris, Felicity and Bridget duck are anxiously awaiting their internet debut too.


Yes please, the whole family are very welcome.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2015)

I wanted to enter my own challenge last month so went out for a 30 mile bimble to get this:





Seeing as I was already out and about thought I would take a couple of pics, this was just lucky





And this is most definitely a November one





Might risk this in the general photo thread


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

TF you and @potsy are neck and neck now. Lovely photos.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What about me?


Don't worry you will have won come the 23rd as they are neck and neck for second


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Can I delete that earlier post?


Noooooooooooo


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2015)

Right.... You want bikes and November?






This is my old British Eagle, leaning against 
the wall of Ashby St Ledger manor house, where the Gunpowder Plot was hatched....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.... You want bikes and November?
> 
> View attachment 109239
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.... You want bikes and November?
> 
> View attachment 109239
> 
> ...



Those flowers are doing well for this time of year


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Those flowers are doing well for this time of year


Has he fibbed ????


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where is the link to November ??
> 
> Otherwise it's good.


This has got to be a link to November. Lol. Taken 20 minutes ago from the window.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2015)

Supersperleeds said:


> Those flowers are doing well for this time of year


Bikes _and_ November, not Bikes _in_ November


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2015)

I got one of these so that means I win - ner ner ner ner ner! and it was free 






In fact I got 2 of these and have 3 bodies to donate elsewhere so double ner


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2015)

A couple from today...


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> A couple from today...
> View attachment 109264
> View attachment 109265
> View attachment 109266
> View attachment 109267


How do you balance with all that gear in one pannier ?


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How do you balance with all that gear in one pannier ?


Far easier on the bike than off, part was a bulky jumper that I incorrectly assumed I would need yesterday but it was warm....and I also went shopping and bought jeans, tshirt and a flan dish so it was a little packed on the way home. But I don't really notice it, though I did notice the tyre looked a little lopsided in the wear when I replaced it.


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2015)

This was not fun on the way home from market... my legs were very "ooooh noooooo" head on wind and torrential rain, going was not much better but at least with the wind behind me it assisted the pulling of the trailer complete with mannequin, 2 boxes stock, one coat rack with large solid marble base and bits n bobs.... best bit I get to park unclip and wheel the trailer into the hall for setting up my stall  I do need to find my tarpualin though...


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

November = cycling to the pub in the dark and rain ..


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> November = cycling to the pub in the dark and rain ..
> View attachment 109322


Have you run out at home then ?


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> November = cycling to the pub in the dark and rain ..
> View attachment 109322




Oh yes that looks Gnawfolky!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

Don't be daft. It would mean the end of the world was nigh if that happened. 
I stocked up today 
But just fancied a ride.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

And a few social drinks
.. i am normally well behaved and don't go out on a friday


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Don't be daft. It would mean the end of the world was nigh if that happened.
> I stocked up today
> But just fancied a ride.


That country air has got to you as you are as daft as a bat cycling in this weather .

I will be downing a huge G&T when i finally get in.

703 working days left, please let me win the lottery tonight


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> 703 working days left, please let me win the lottery tonight



David has plans to make you work longer, harder.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you run out at home then ?


Just thought - I still have 3 Grimbergen at home squirreled away 
And a Zot


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Just thought - I still have 3 Grimbergen at home squirreled away
> And a Zot


And a dozen or so Staropramen and some fizzy sh!t


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2015)

Stop waffling!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Just thought - I still have 3 Grimbergen at home squirreled away
> And a Zot


Another one for the ignore list with @potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> David has plans to make you work longer, harder.


Not sure how he is going to extend my working day as there are only 24hrs to use.


----------



## Puddles (6 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And a dozen or so Staropramen and some fizzy sh!t




I will take the fizzy sh!t Although it will be a waste as I would probably sit have one sip and fall asleep... I am shattered


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure how he is going to extend my working day as there are only 24hrs to use.



There's those days you have off, then he can say you can't retire until 75.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

Puddles said:


> I will take the fizzy sh!t Although it will be a waste as I would probably sit have one sip and fall asleep... I am shattered


No you won't. I shall be drinking it


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Stop waffling!!!!


Bugger off short stuff


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> There's those days you have off, then he can say you can't retire until 75.


Thankfully that does not affect me


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger off short stuff


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thankfully that does not affect me



Does anyone else think that those folk who want to keep working are, shall we say, a little odd?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22667736320/in/dateposted-public/
Hedgeballs!
Oh, and a Raleigh Technium..


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22667736320/in/dateposted-public/
> Hedgeballs!
> Oh, and a Raleigh Technium..


What is a hedgeball?


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> What is a hedgeball?


I had to look it up. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

It falls off a hedge. In November. Outside of crafts, I know of no value in them, except deer may eat them in dead of winter, if they have nothing else.
_Maclura pomifera_
My dad also called it_ bois d'arc._
Local usage is Hedgeapple, or Hedge. 
This specimen is about 30 feet in height.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

I may go out and get some hedge apples, and freeze them over winter. If I keep them moist, and make a slurry of the hedge apples, I can flow that into a trench in the spring, and start a hedgerow. Provided Mrs GA doesn't get wind of this...


----------



## Puddles (7 Nov 2015)

Having Hedgeballs sounds painful... you can keep them


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

Worth big money on Etsy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321890134237?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
://www.etsy.com/listing/252785938/osage-orange-hedge-apple-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_e-home_and_living-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAJtF_gsvN3sUMrHZTcuDO9ixm1dwhsdUzQbNHCzb9QhoCj_jw_wcB
ps://www.etsy.com/listing/247928880/box-of-hedge-apples-osage-oranges-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAhK3LgySkih66SPTrLWxXwvPLD-6Tk8l_Sy3LXb62lhoCw7Pw_wcB
Supposedly keep spiders away, and cure what ails ya.


----------



## Puddles (7 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Worth big money on Etsy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321890134237?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
> ://www.etsy.com/listing/252785938/osage-orange-hedge-apple-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_e-home_and_living-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAJtF_gsvN3sUMrHZTcuDO9ixm1dwhsdUzQbNHCzb9QhoCj_jw_wcB
> ps://www.etsy.com/listing/247928880/box-of-hedge-apples-osage-oranges-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAhK3LgySkih66SPTrLWxXwvPLD-6Tk8l_Sy3LXb62lhoCw7Pw_wcB
> Supposedly keep spiders away, and cure what ails ya.


Ooohhh

I think I shall stick with fleece


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

I think your work with fleece is very nice indeed.
I may collect enough hedgeballs to hedge my backyard.
Said expedition may be cause to get the Bugger out.


----------



## Puddles (8 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think your work with fleece is very nice indeed.
> I may collect enough hedgeballs to hedge my backyard.
> Said expedition may be cause to get the Bugger out.



Thank you


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Worth big money on Etsy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321890134237?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82
> ://www.etsy.com/listing/252785938/osage-orange-hedge-apple-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_e-home_and_living-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAJtF_gsvN3sUMrHZTcuDO9ixm1dwhsdUzQbNHCzb9QhoCj_jw_wcB
> ps://www.etsy.com/listing/247928880/box-of-hedge-apples-osage-oranges-insect?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-craft_supplies_and_tools-other&utm_custom1=a7d73758-e934-40c2-b1b9-7dcfaad097ed&gclid=CjwKEAiA3_axBRD5qKDc__XdqQ0SJAC6lecAhK3LgySkih66SPTrLWxXwvPLD-6Tk8l_Sy3LXb62lhoCw7Pw_wcB
> Supposedly keep spiders away, and cure what ails ya.




Well er they are certainly different. Here is to s bug free year for the GA household.

If it works will you start an export business ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2015)

Maybe if I get a bunch of them going. I'll need secure supplies, then I can start worrying about trying to export agricultural products. I can only imagine the red tape tidal wave involved in that. Compare that to the projected sales, and I just don't see a viable business model . It does make a good yellow dye, can be used to repel cockroaches, and removes warts, ostensibly.
http://www.folkfibers.com/blogs/news/7250546-natural-dyes-osage-orange
Also, supposedly the best bow wood known to man, hence the name _Bois d'arc._


----------



## Puddles (8 Nov 2015)

I am about to put an order in for 94 metres of fleece  to fulfill orders... I may have to go and sleep in a tent until they are all made up and dispatched...


----------



## User19783 (8 Nov 2015)

Here's a couple of photos that reminds me of November, wet and windy, but still plenty of fun to be have.

The first one ,
is the river Thames and the Abbey sailing club Sunday morning jolly, a good turn out, in the background is Didcot power station,.
Second one, 
After a great ride around Didcot , Ridgeway and Wantage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2015)

11.2 miles my ride this day, over by Towanda, to see where the trail will pass through. Gravel roads I was not aware of awaited me on my journey, but all went well, and I had another brush with the hedgeballs today.
Here's one of two hedgeballs I brought home.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22465089788/in/dateposted-public/
Here's another that had an unfortunate accident when falling from the tree. It hit the edge of the guardrail, on which it impaled itself.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22883409135/in/dateposted-public/
54F
Winds SE6
relative humidity 39%
30.34 barometer @ 876ft
Sunny and mild.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2015)

Some good photos coming in keep it up people. Surprised no poppies have made an apperance yet.


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some good photos coming in keep it up people. Surprised no poppies have made an apperance yet.


I put poppies on my bike last year when the theme was rememberence. There were some lovely entries for the challenge.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2015)




----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Taken on my ŵalk today - life is hard


So it would appear.


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 109520


Geneva?


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes - I'm sorry about the blue skies and sunshine


You could bring me back lots of cheese to make up for it!


----------



## accountantpete (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes - I'm sorry about the blue skies and sunshine



Ah, brings back memories of Miss Bastedo


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes - I'm sorry about the blue skies and sunshine


I was about to say what part of Finchley have i missed 

I would stay if i was you as i think the house roof is about to be ripped off and the cat and i may wake up in Kansas


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 109520





User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 109522



Autumn on the bike. @rocky is doing well.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2015)

AGHHHH my brakes are on fire!!

I mean,, er, autumnal bonfire smoke drifting across Tiffield recreation ground viewed through my spokes..


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was about to say what part of Finchley have i missed
> 
> I would stay if i was you as i think the house roof is about to be ripped off and the cat and i may wake up in Kansas


Wow, I sure hope that doesn't happen. You'd have to be Plains Wimp.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow, I sure hope that doesn't happen. You'd have to be Plains Wimp.



Yes i feel a bit daft comparing our gentle breeze with some of the winds you have over there and i could never be Plain................. although that is flat isn't it


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Nov 2015)

An idea for @summerdays new front gate.

https://www.facebook.com/cyclinghum...828.1610898539137519/1780711615489543/?type=3


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> An idea for @summerdays new front gate.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cyclinghum...828.1610898539137519/1780711615489543/?type=3


I don't want a new gate, I just want that one painted!


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 109541
> 
> 
> AGHHHH my brakes are on fire!!
> ...



Great picture!


----------



## Puddles (10 Nov 2015)




----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2015)

I thought that might be an advisory about SNCF menu.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes i feel a bit daft comparing our gentle breeze with some of the winds you have over there and i could never be Plain................. although that is flat isn't it


Nothing flat as Kansas. If you stack about four corn cobs, and stand on them, you can see all the way to the state line.


----------



## Puddles (11 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I see @potsy had been spraying messages about his love of greenery
> 
> View attachment 109552




and @potsy has been enjoying the fire....


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2015)

Is this thread still for the challenge or just general photo chit chat now?
What's the latest challenge?


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Pictures of cyclists who don't wave, I think.



Actually it's for any photo you post.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2015)

and @User14044 or @potsy will win it 

Post the photos here and the winning photo gets posted on the other thread where the competition is set if our tame mod @summerdays has posted it over for me


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> and @User14044 or @potsy will win it
> 
> Post the photos here and the winning photo gets posted on the other thread where the competition is set if our tame mod @summerdays has posted it over for me


Of course I've done it (might have had some prompting from @SatNavSaysStraightOn )


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Nov 2015)

I realise that qualifying photos goes against the grain in this thread, but I saw these today and thought of this competition. You will have to excuse the fact they are a bit out of focus. I'm not used to taking pictures on a phone.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I realise that qualifying photos goes against the grain in this thread, but I saw these today and thought of this competition. You will have to excuse the fact they are a bit out of focus. I'm not used to taking pictures on a phone.
> View attachment 109669
> View attachment 109670
> View attachment 109671


Lovely photos and definate contenders. This lot need a toe placed on the posterior sometimes

More like this people, buck up


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2015)

Err ok not the best composition but bike leaves and November sometimes means low batteries.... My light was only working vaguely on flashing but I was on a cycle path and home before it was actually dark!





That one dot was it on.... At least I wasn't going to get any complaints about blinding anyone!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Err ok not the best composition but bike leaves and November sometimes means low batteries.... My light was only working vaguely on flashing but I was on a cycle path and home before it was actually dark!
> View attachment 109676
> 
> That one dot was it on.... At least I wasn't going to get any complaints about blinding anyone!


There's a light on there ?????


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There's a light on there ?????


Yes luckily it was gloomy enough to vaguely show it was on 

I ought to have a strict regime of changing batteries but that would require someone more organised than me.... Instead I rely on having multiple lights though this morning the rear one ran out too! Again I have spare.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2015)

It's November, it's in Leicester, it's Diwali:


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2015)

All these pics adhering to the rules.............
This is more like it..


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2015)

And this


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> And this
> View attachment 109691


Oi we'll have less of that, think of the children.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Oi we'll have less of that, think of the children.


I'd rather not. I'm a bit old for that


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2015)

Tell Paul i have just drunk one of his Champions. I had a visit from another conservatory company this evening.

I needed assistance to recover


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Tell Paul i have just drunk one of his Champions. I had a visit from another conservatory company this evening.
> 
> I needed assistance to recover


Were they helpful?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Were they helpful?


I have two more visits from conservatory companies next week.

The Gin stocks could go down


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Nov 2015)

This is a first... 
Bike - Check
On theme - November, low light, reflective tyre sidewall, fallen Autumn leaves, glistening on wet leaves - Check
Posted in the right place...




Check.
I am going for a lie down. 
Normal service will be resumed soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> This is a first...
> Bike - Check
> On theme - November, low light, reflective tyre sidewall, fallen Autumn leaves, glistening on wet leaves - Check
> Posted in the right place...
> ...


Nice clarity and composition


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice clarity and composition


Surely there are other in-focus entries...



Well, some.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Surely there are other *in-focus entries...*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some.



Novice mistake, always post fuzzy pictures. Until someone decides fuzzy is artistic you can safely enter and not win.


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Nov 2015)

Whoops, sorry, wrong file posted. Sorry judge, please disregard the accidental one, here's the proper one...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Whoops, sorry, wrong file posted. Sorry judge, please disregard the accidental one, here's the proper one...
> View attachment 109754



Very arty


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very arty


Oh no, this is the one going on Instagram...


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Whoops, sorry, wrong file posted. Sorry judge, please disregard the accidental one, here's the proper one...
> View attachment 109754


Er 

Nice try though


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Surely there are other in-focus entries...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some.



You need to compete with @User14044
The rules say that anything he posts qualifies.

I would suggest this is the style you want.






Please note, this is not an entry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> You need to compete with @User14044
> The rules say that anything he posts qualifies.
> 
> I would suggest this is the style you want.
> ...


Tough you posted it


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Tough you posted it



So you wanted me to post this?


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> View attachment 109767
> 
> 
> So you wanted me to post this?


I'm not sure if that deserves a thread ban, or an automatic win. Which would be the greater punishment?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm not sure if that deserves a thread ban, or an automatic win. Which would be the greater punishment?



How about both? Ban starts as soon as he sets the new challenge and lasts for 6 weeks, oh the fun he will have trawling through six weeks of riveting posts to find a winner.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How about both? Ban starts as soon as he sets the new challenge and lasts for 6 weeks, oh the fun he will have trawling through six weeks of riveting posts to find a winner.



's'not my photograph so I can't accept a win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How about both? Ban starts as soon as he sets the new challenge and lasts for 6 weeks, oh the fun he will have trawling through six weeks of riveting posts to find a winner.


Who are we talking about ??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who are we talking about ??



I've no idea, but I know it isn't me! Though the thread ban would be nice


----------



## accountantpete (13 Nov 2015)

Just been out for my morning ride - it's turning chilly


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Just been out for my morning ride - it's turning chilly
> 
> View attachment 109817


Like it, thats good.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2015)

Physio's orders, I have to get back on my bike but build up slowly, took the 'fixie' to the park but hadn't realised that cycling in one gear into that headwind was not quite 'taking it easy' 

I did somehow manage to decapitate Oliver Cromwell, apologies Oliver 







I then had to pick the bike off the floor after hurricane Abigail blew it off, don't you worry about it @hillwimp, it was only a bent brake hood and a bit of light scuffing, I hope that counts as my punishment and I now have an amnesty from winning your stupid challenge


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Physio's orders, I have to get back on my bike but build up slowly, took the 'fixie' to the park but hadn't realised that cycling in one gear into that headwind was not quite 'taking it easy'
> 
> I did somehow manage to decapitate Oliver Cromwell, apologies Oliver
> 
> ...


Er how do you work out the amnesty ???

They are glorious November photos


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2015)

One from this morning though not during the deluge




Reflections in a puddle!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> One from this morning though not during the deluge
> View attachment 109845
> 
> Reflections in a puddle!


Nice and autumnal @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2015)

The first time I went that way this morning that entire stretch was under an inch of water.... And it was horrible


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2015)

The weather has been rather weird in London today. Gorgeous blue skies and sunshine one minute then thunderous black skies and needlepoint rain.

@User14044 and i are off to see @vernon in Leeds tomorrow. Being a southern softie i will be wearing my thermals as it's north


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Reflections in a puddle


Ah so that's what the challenge is, reflections, I thought we were still on funny street names


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I did somehow manage to decapitate Oliver Cromwell, apologies Oliver


Thank You for your service, @potsy 
P.S.(I believe he's already been decapitated, although they had to dig him up to do it) 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Cromwell's_head


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Ah so that's what the challenge is, reflections, I thought we were still on funny street names


You don't get reflections like that in the summer... So mine is November....


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Nov 2015)

Lets hope Leeds provides @User14044 with a winning shot today


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2015)

Today's rehab ride, another 3 miles but this time on the mtb, and it was raining.

Bit of a difference in conditions to yesterday's sunny but windy ride.


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Today's rehab ride, another 3 miles but this time on the mtb, and it was raining.
> 
> Bit of a difference in conditions to yesterday's sunny but windy ride.
> 
> View attachment 109922


You really are serious about winning this aren't you.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You really are serious about winning this aren't you.


Just trying to add at least some qualifying pics amongst Puddle's waffle 

Anyway hill wimp has pm'd me the winner's name already


----------



## Puddles (14 Nov 2015)

It was cold, wet, windy & a bloody heavy load coming back from my stall at the Church Fair after User76 "shopped" with her pennies and they put a book stall next to me... but very November....






Luckily I got the last glass of Mulled wine to bring home with me... infact cos the ladies on the mulled wine stall felt so sorry for me having to drag such a heavy load in the rain they didn't just give me a glass they filled my thermos right up to the top for the price of one glass  It stayed hot but was so vile I have had to dilute it with lemonade and shove it in the mircrowave to heat it up again.... waste not want not... and as a very not often drinker (3 times a year) at least I will sleep early tonight!


----------



## Fubar (14 Nov 2015)

My first entry - round the back of Stirling Castle, with leaves off trees and you can just see a heilan cow there too:






Edit: being on this road today brought back happy memories of driving back from my gran's on a Sunday night


----------



## Fubar (14 Nov 2015)

My second entry - my overshoes after wading through a muddy/flooded field!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> My first entry - round the back of Stirling Castle, with leaves off trees and you can just see a heilan cow there too:
> 
> View attachment 109984
> 
> ...


Is that your LEL bike ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> My second entry - my overshoes after wading through a muddy/flooded field!
> 
> View attachment 109985


Hope you eashed the floor afterwards


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2015)

Bicycle, in the warm November sun.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/23022044475/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22075700679/in/dateposted-public/
Haven't seen one of these for a page or two....


----------



## Fubar (15 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that your LEL bike ?



Well, it's my Audax bike...


----------



## Fubar (15 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hope you eashed the floor afterwards



Err, yeah I had to before Mrs Fu discovered it - mud everywhere!


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Nov 2015)

Meet the ducks 
Felicity, my favourite, she has a wonky hip and runs at an angle.





Doris in the foreground and quite literally as daft as a duck





Johnny, named after a certain Mr Rotten because of the punk hair





And finally Bridget, pretty much unflappable





Arrived at the allotment a couple of days ago to find myself in the sh*t [nothing unusual about that], this was a bit more literal. Happens every November.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Meet the ducks
> Felicity, my favourite, she has a wonky hip and runs at an angle.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely runners there TF. Good to see a bike there too, very autumnal.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2015)

Ok ... November means mucky boots.....




See ... I've legitimately managed to get in a foot shot


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok ... November means mucky boots.....
> View attachment 110144
> 
> See ... I've legitimately managed to get in a foot shot


 yay i though you had all had your feet lopped off.

Excellent photo @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> yay i though you had all had your feet lopped off.
> 
> Excellent photo @summerdays


I was looking down thinking how mucky they looked when I suddenly realised it was an opportunity... And hoped no one noticed me photographing my boots.... Now I need to clean since I'm home!


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok ... November means mucky boots.....
> View attachment 110144
> 
> See ... I've legitimately managed to get in a foot shot


Winner


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Winner


No ... I've seen far superior photos submitted and I'm sure Rocky is about to outdo me on the foot front


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2015)

Boots now looking a lot smarter ready for the next mucky ride! Might wear a different pair tomorrow though.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> November cycling - means a clean bike in the sitting room. Why get cold and wet?
> 
> View attachment 110191


I thought that was @potsy 's mantra for the whole year


----------



## IDMark2 (17 Nov 2015)

Singalong in to the tune of 'Transformers'...

"Rockymountain
Cyclist in disguise..."


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> I thought that was @potsy 's mantra for the whole year


Oi!


----------



## IDMark2 (19 Nov 2015)

Well, I thought I'd pop in here and have a look at all the fine photography. 

OK, I'm off again.


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Well, I thought I'd pop in here and have a look at all the fine photography.
> 
> OK, I'm off again.


Here's one, for the clarification of the judging panel, it was taken by @rocky and sent to me to post on his behalf


----------



## IDMark2 (19 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Here's one, for the clarification of the judging panel, it was taken by @rocky and sent to me to post on his behalf


Blimey, his bike is just like yours.


----------



## IDMark2 (19 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mine is twice the size......Potsy has a 17" inside leg, don't forget


About the same as a Brompton wheel's height then?


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Here's one, for the clarification of the judging panel, it was taken by @rocky and sent to me to post on his behalf
> 
> View attachment 110484


Not as good as your last photo which is looking fab i must say


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> November cycling - means a clean bike in the sitting room. Why get cold and wet?
> 
> View attachment 110191


Very smart. It would be a shame to get that dirty.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Go on, Hils.....I know you want one


She does!


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can see you are moving towards a very popular decision


I agree, Summerday's sexy boots must be the clear favourite


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I agree, Summerday's sexy boots must be the clear favourite


Nah.... They were mucky boots....


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2015)

Right come on you lot. This comp ends on Monday so it's the last weekend to get out there and give me some lovely autumnal November photos.

Some of you in the more northerly parts may even be able to show us some snow after seeing the latest weather reports.

So get out there and show me your cycling Novembers.

I need something to look at whilst im twiddling my thumbs with my feet up on the beach


----------



## Fubar (20 Nov 2015)

I did get a picture of snow on the Ochils on Saturday, you'll just have to look really closely...


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> I did get a picture of snow on the Ochils on Saturday, you'll just have to look really closely...
> 
> View attachment 110551


After the Daily Mail scare reports im expecting to see your garden under 10ft of snow this weekend.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Right come on you lot. This comp ends on Monday so it's the last weekend to get out there and give me some lovely autumnal November photos.


Have you seen the forecast?
I am now hibernating until Monday


----------



## Fubar (20 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> After the Daily Mail scare reports im expecting to see your garden under 10ft of snow this weekend.



If it is I'll stick my bike in the garden and take a picture from inside!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Have you seen the forecast?
> I am now hibernating until Monday


For a Northerner you are such a wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Forget the bike....I've been walking
> 
> View attachment 110594


Yeahbut there is a bike over there, it's a contender


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2015)

Hey, not only do we have the same bike we have the same jacket too


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Nov 2015)

This is not an entry, just a picture I took in the garden when it started off a little misty one morning recently. I don't think it was actually November so I'm safe on qualifying criteria...


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Meeting the qualifying criteria isn't important for this competition


Oh. Well you're in with a good chance then.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've promised to buy the judge a bucket of gin and tonic if I don't win. So I think I'll be ok.


A bucket full?

Is she cutting down?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A bucket full?
> 
> Is she cutting down?


Oi


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've promised to buy the judge a bucket of gin and tonic if I don't win. So I think I'll be ok.



You are aware of what the rest of us have offered if you do win?


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Your body?



Lets just say we didn't offer a bucket full.


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2015)

It was lovely out on the loopline today. You could really tell that Autumn is merging into Winter.


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photos.....you've saved @potsy. I reckon he owes you a kebab.



Thanks @potsy, it's ages since I had a kebab. Though you'd probably appreciate a kebab more than me.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photos.....you've saved @potsy. I reckon he owes you a kebab.


Only real Mancs eat kebabs rocky


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks @potsy, it's ages since I had a kebab. Though you'd probably appreciate a kebab more than me.


Actually, the sausages and mash sounded good. Any left?


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Actually, the sausages and mash sounded good. Any left?


One sausage left but you'll have to fight the cat for it


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

In anticipation of tomorrows announcement i have started the trawl.

I could be some time so i have made a flask of tea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just remember none of my pics had a bike in them, Hils......that's all you need to know.


I could see bikes in all the pictures posted so you ALL need to beware.

Plus you ate the pie Vernon gave me, that could be unforgivable


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just remember none of my pics had a bike in them, Hils......that's all you need to know.


What about the one of the bike....


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> What about the one of the bike....


Yes i agree @summerdays. A new titanium Brompton is lovely and autumnal.

It is without doubt in with a chance


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy called it a toy bike.....no mention of toys in the competition rules


It would be the first time you've read the rules 

Off out for one more short ride before I go back to work tomorrow, the sun is shining, it is a wee bit nippy, but it just might get me the winning shot, we'll see


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

I wonder if I'll win the competition this time, so excited.


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I could be some time so i have made a flask of tea.


_Tea_.... @Hill Wimp ...


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Forgive me Hill Wimp, it was Rocky started the rumour off when he sent me a PM saying he thought the winner would be chosen in the end by all the entries being printed, blue tacked to the opposite wall and counting the entry with the most number of hits with the screw top lid of the second bottle of Gin... he said what they looked like wouldn't matter because they'd all be a bit of blur by then.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I wonder if I'll win the competition this time, so excited.


I'll enter my next picture on your behalf.
You ain't safe yet


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I'll enter my next picture on your behalf.
> You ain't safe yet


No don't bother, I'll enter plenty of pictures for the next competition when you are the judge.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

Ok, final entry, from my very short ride today in the cold.

Was that cold even the ducks were in hibernation..







Wrapped up warm..


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> _Tea_.... @Hill Wimp ...


That has just turned into Gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> You are right on all accounts bar one. I said it would be after three bottles of gin.


Just having my first ........................................... glass


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok, final entry, from my very short ride today in the cold.
> 
> Was that cold even the ducks were in hibernation..
> 
> ...


Brilliant brilliant, brilliant


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Ok challengers the deed is done and the winner has been chosen. I know this is 24hrs earlier than i said but i am not going to be able to post much tomorrow due to work. No doubt one of you will bleat that you were just about to post a winning entry before i announced the winner. Despite the meanderings of this thread i managed to wade through some lovely photos all of which were very good representations of November.

First up Giselle and her pals would have won if @totallyfixed had added a bike. I am a sucker for animals and these ladies were gorgeous.






A real November morning


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

You will now have to wait for me to post the next one. Please fiddle amongst yourselves ........ while i pour another Gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did someone say it was a foggy November day?
> 
> View attachment 109062
> 
> ...


 You are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky with this one Rocky. I did love the picture at Hampstead Ponds ( i think )


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My first stunning entry, I took this on Monday but have been that busy I've not had time to upload it until now
> 
> View attachment 109147


Now this was a real contender


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

Get on with it woman


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


>



and so was this, i am impressed with TF's commitment to this challenge


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 109541
> 
> 
> AGHHHH my brakes are on fire!!
> ...


I really liked this too


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> I realise that qualifying photos goes against the grain in this thread, but I saw these today and thought of this competition. You will have to excuse the fact they are a bit out of focus. I'm not used to taking pictures on a phone.
> View attachment 109669
> View attachment 109670
> View attachment 109671


So glad the poppies made it in too


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> This is a first...
> Bike - Check
> On theme - November, low light, reflective tyre sidewall, fallen Autumn leaves, glistening on wet leaves - Check
> Posted in the right place...
> ...


For pure quality of photography this could be a winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Physio's orders, I have to get back on my bike but build up slowly, took the 'fixie' to the park but hadn't realised that cycling in one gear into that headwind was not quite 'taking it easy'
> 
> I did somehow manage to decapitate Oliver Cromwell, apologies Oliver
> 
> ...


I am still undecided about these


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Ok ... November means mucky boots.....
> View attachment 110144
> 
> See ... I've legitimately managed to get in a foot shot


Superb picture


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> November cycling - means a clean bike in the sitting room. Why get cold and wet?
> 
> View attachment 110191


An autumnal work of art.

The IOUs are piling up Rocky, i am keeping a list


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> I did get a picture of snow on the Ochils on Saturday, you'll just have to look really closely...
> 
> View attachment 110551


This was a complete disappointment.

I asked a Scotman for snow in Winter and he gives me this


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> It was lovely out on the loopline today. You could really tell that Autumn is merging into Winter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110724
> ...


Stunning Katherine, that looked like a fab ride in the sunshine too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok, final entry, from my very short ride today in the cold.
> 
> Was that cold even the ducks were in hibernation..
> 
> ...



I am saying nothing


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2015)

Is it to late to pop a piccie on...

From todays ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours. 

Well done Phil





Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

Congratulations Phil.


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> For pure quality of photography this could be a winner


Phew... it's a good job I had been back through the previous winners and realised I'd be safe with a good quality photograph.

Congrats @Rickshaw Phil . 
BTW, @potsy DM'd me and said is £50 enough for you to choose Rocky next time?


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @Rickshaw Phil many congrats.
> 
> Thanks @Hill Wimp for running a great competition - it was just like old times.
> 
> By the way @potsy sent me a DM saying that he thought he should be the winner and that the judge had it in for him. Phil, could you make him winner next time?


I have never been so pleased to have been fitted up by the old bill 

Well done Phil, you deserve this


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I have never been so pleased to have been fitted up by the old bill
> 
> Well done Phil, you deserve this


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> I have never been so pleased to have been fitted up by the old bill


Is this something that happens often?


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is this something that happens often?


I think it was a typing mistake TVC, what he actually meant was to be fitted out like a big girl..


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

@summerdays can you post the winning entry it the other thread, i don't think we should ask the winner to move his own winning entry?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I think it was a typing mistake TVC, what he actually meant was to be fitted out like a big girl..
> View attachment 110776


and i thought he was a tough Northerner.


----------



## Katherine (22 Nov 2015)

Well done and congratulations @Rickshaw Phil. Looking forward to your challenge. 

Thanks @Hill Wimp for a great competition.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.
> 
> Well done Phil



  How did that happen? 

Many thanks @Hill Wimp. Thanks to everyone else too for the messages of congratulations. I shall have a think and get back to everyone with a new challenge shortly.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is this something that happens often?


So far, no but it's only a matter of time.

Anyway with the money I saved on not bribing wimpy I can afford another of rocky's t-shirts, wonder if they do them in red to match the fixie?


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2015)

Congratulations Phil, a worthy winner!

A well run competition Hils.  .....Complete laziness of me for not posting any, must try harder!!!


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

I have it on good authority that the next challenge involves hills, and I don't mean that drunken southerner that posts waffle on here


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2015)

I would prefer it if the next competition did not involve actually having to go out on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2015)

Well done @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I would prefer it if the next competition did not involve actually having to go out on the bike.


What could we do as an alternative? cake eating comp The one who eats the most wins....? (we won't do drinking the most as it would be unfair to Hills)


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I would prefer it if the next competition did not involve actually having to go out on the bike.


I've just got the commuter bike prepped for the morning just in case the car doesn't want to play out in the cold weather.

Please please please start


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:
> 
> Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).
> 
> ...



Before he posts a selfie, @User14044 you are* NOT* a local hero.............



You're a national one


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Oh damn TVC... it's not 'Beaches' like you were hoping.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2015)

If I could get a pic of Des O'connor on a bike by The Cobblers football ground I might possibly have a winner


----------



## Fubar (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> This was a complete disappointment.
> 
> I asked a Scotman for snow in Winter and he gives me this



No ma fault I live in the urban sprawl...


----------



## Fubar (22 Nov 2015)

No bikes and doesn't aualify anyway, but here is a sunset pic taken today from East Lothian looking towards the Pentlands and Edinburgh:







You can just make out the box of what's left of Cockenzie power station, now the chimneys have gone.

Still no snow @Hill Wimp!!


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Nov 2015)

Well done @Rickshaw Phil I will have to have a think about this challenge. I'm not sure there are too many local heroes in my part of the country. I don't think Rylan counts.


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

I have one in mind already but have to work out how to get my bike there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Congratulations Phil, a worthy winner!
> 
> A well run competition Hils.  .....Complete laziness of me for not posting any, must try harder!!!


I did notice how slack you were this time with the lack of entries however i put that down to lack of beer trips with junior. Or of course your son could have got his father so bladdered on a daily basis after work resulting in the inability to aim the camera.

Whichever it was it was a poor show GM


----------



## Fubar (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I have one in mind already but have to work out how to get my bike there.



I was going to make a sarcastic comment, but might save that one for myself!


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> What could we do as an alternative? cake eating comp The one who eats the most wins....? (we won't do drinking the most as it would be unfair to Hills)


 er hello what about the Norfolk contingent that keeps a certain pub in the rather nice village of Hingham in business ????


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Before he posts a selfie, @User14044 you are* NOT* a local hero.............
> 
> 
> 
> You're a national one


 Don't encourage him.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> Well done @Rickshaw Phil I will have to have a think about this challenge. *I'm not sure there are too many local heroes in my part of the country.* I don't think Rylan counts.


It might need a little research but you could be pleasantly surprised.

For this challenge it isn't important how well known the person is, what I'm really looking for is an interesting photo with a tale to tell.

Best of luck.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

There are no heroes in mancland, can I enter a picture of TVC instead?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

potsy said:


> There are no heroes in mancland, can I enter a picture of TVC instead?


If you like, but you could still win.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

@vernon is a pie making hero. If I get him to do a selfie with a pie and his chimera will that win ?


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @vernon is a pie making hero. If I get him to do a selfie with a pie and his chimera will that win ?


I bet you wish you had a chance to sample one of his recent pies... Rocky said the last one he did was very good.

Edit: Sorry, to answer the question.. Yes, but only if it is not sharp.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @vernon is a pie making hero. If I get him to do a selfie with a pie and his chimera will that win ?


I'll think about it. It'll be your submission having done the persuasion, right?


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I bet you wish you had a chance to sample one of his recent pies... Rocky said the last one he did was very good.


You are cruel


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

What's the next competition then Rocky?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> What's the next competition then Rocky?


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 110797


I forgot about that. 

What I wouldn't give for some of Vernons meat and Potato pie now


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:
> 
> Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).
> 
> ...



Local heroes? You do know where I live I suppose, heroes, in fact persons of note, are in short supply!


----------



## User19783 (22 Nov 2015)

Let's see if these photos fits the bill, 

Very famous author,
who use to live not to far from me, 
and now resting in a lovely village just outside Wallingford.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I bet you wish you had a chance to sample one of his recent pies... Rocky said the last one he did was very good.



Wasn't that the one he nicked off someone.



User14044mountain said:


> Blue mountain bikes and winter clothing obscuring one's face during a 2 mile ride



I might have a chance at that.












My steed



__ mybike
__ 14 Jan 2015


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2015)

No bike in sight, obviously not taken after 6pm, what do you think we are, stupid?


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2015)

User19783 said:


> Let's see if these photos fits the bill,
> 
> Very famous author,
> who use to live not to far from me,
> and now resting in a lovely village just outside Wallingford.



Mat's crooked.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> Local heroes? You do know where I live I suppose, heroes, in fact persons of note, are in short supply!


Really? I see the only English Pope and a former James Bond on a quick search of notable people.  It can't be all that bad?


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Nov 2015)

Here is a picture of my intrepid hero @potsy having got dressed for a winter cycle around Manchester. 
I'm sorry I couldn't get his bike in.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Really? I see the only English Pope and a former James Bond on a quick search of notable people.  It can't be all that bad?



Don't know how I'll get them down to the canal.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> Don't know how I'll get them down to the canal.


Offer them drinks in a canalside pub? That would make for a winning photo.


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did notice how slack you were this time with the lack of entries however i put that down to lack of beer trips with junior.* Or of course your son could have got his father so bladdered on a daily basis after work resulting in the inability to aim the camera.*
> 
> Whichever it was it was a poor show GM



Ha ha, I wish that was true. My feeble excuse is that its been all work, work, work and no play. Not even time to get the bike or camera out. Must do better with Phil's challenge.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> er hello what about the Norfolk contingent that keeps a certain pub in the rather nice village of Hingham in business ????


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

Congrats @Rickshaw Phil.
Local heroes??? Hmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

I've got it 
Martin Shaw occasionally drinks in my local. So I can post a pic of the pub


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

Oh oh oooooohhh, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannndddd, that programme with Stephen Fry (Kingdom?) was filmed in Swaffham, and one of the pubs kept having its signage changed for filming. I could take a pic of that pub too


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I've got it
> Martin Shaw occasionally drinks in my local. So I can post a pic of the pub


How come the pub always gets in somewhere in your pics.

How about getting him to pose on your bike ?


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

A lucky accident.....

If I saw him in there while the competition was running, I'd probably see if I could do exactly that!


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 50 years ago, when I was at primary school, I saw Roger Moore filming outside a house in Monkey Hadley. I think I might take a photo of that


Winner


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2015)

Actually. I have an even better idea. I could go and hang around the fire station and look out for nice firemen


----------



## IDMark2 (23 Nov 2015)

I'm waiting for a picture from Leicester of a bike by a car park and someone claiming that a 15th Century King was his hero.


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2015)

I live on a real life Shameless estate, maybe there's an idea or two to be investigated there?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Tolkien's house is round the corner from here. Would I upset any hobbits on CC if I took a picture of that?


 Better still if it was Bag End. 

I have always fancied living in a hobbit hole.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have always fancied living in a hobbit hole.



Me too. I have done some research and have an idea, but it involves crossing the water.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Bag End is in Manchester - just round the corner from a famous kebab van




Which is where i believe they filmed Shameless.

Some real stars live there


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2015)

I was nearly in an episode once, walking to the shop and saw a bus coming down a tiny little road where no buses ever go, Frank Gallacher was sat in it, only afterwards did I see the film crew


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2015)

I did see one once in a Sunday supplement and it had a swimming pool in the middle with a lovely retractable atrium roof.

Wonder if Potsy has one of those


----------



## accountantpete (23 Nov 2015)

There's only one notable around here - Monkey Hornby.

He played football and captained England at Rugby and Cricket - most notably in the match v Australia which resulted in the birth of The Ashes.


----------



## Katherine (23 Nov 2015)

hopless500 said:


> Actually. I have an even better idea. I could go and hang around the fire station and look out for nice firemen


----------



## TVC (23 Nov 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> I'm waiting for a picture from Leicester of a bike by a car park and someone claiming that a 15th Century King was his hero.


Oi


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2015)

Maz is a Ricardian Society member, maybe I could take a picture of her and her (e) bike near the statue......................................Not got a digital camera though.

Plus my phone is so old the computer refuses to speak to it, in fact it won't even recognise it as a 'device'


----------



## Haitch (23 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Not got a digital camera though. Plus my phone is so old the computer refuses to speak to it, in fact it won't even recognise it as a 'device'



Stop the competition. We have a winner!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2015)

Alan H said:


> Stop the competition. We have a winner!


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may be a bit off topic here but this is my tea this afternoon
> 
> This is Mrs R's tea at All Souls College
> 
> ...



Not much elbow room there.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may be a bit off topic here but this is my tea this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 110921
> 
> ...


Perhaps if you got off your backside and got a job then you could go to swanky teas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I may be a bit off topic here but this is my tea this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 110921
> 
> ...


 Didn't she bring you a doggy bag home ?


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No, despite my hopes, she's just come through the door empty handed


I hope you had got her meal ready when she got in.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I am working hard. I've written 2,000 words on the theodicy question



There's a question?


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There is.



Always thought that was answered by Gen 3.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Apparently not.



Tell me more. On second thoughts, this is probably not the place.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2015)

May I present Gervase Elwes... 1866 - 1921

_In grateful memory of a beloved Squire..
With his whole heart he sang songs and loved him that made him.._

_





_
I almost feel the need to doff my cap as I ride past.. 
Except I don't usually wear one.


----------



## accountantpete (25 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> May I present Gervase Elwes... 1866 - 1921



and Great grandfather of Cary Elwes (the one on the left)


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2015)

accountantpete said:


> and Great grandfather of Cary Elwes (the one on the left)
> 
> View attachment 111044


So that's who killed Mungo Jerry!!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> So that's who killed Mungo Jerry!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2015)

That, I believe, is Andre Roussimoff, or Andre the Giant. Noted professional wrestler in WWF era, sometime film actor, and, as a lad, was so large that he had to ride to school in a truck, instead of the school bus, in his native France. His father's employer drove him to and from school in the truck, and they talked about cricket a lot. His father's employer was Samuel Beckett.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Nov 2015)

Belated congratulations Phil, been away circumnavigating the Netherlands again but this time by train [fascinating journey]. Just read your challenge, you said hero, or did you mean celebrity? Not usually inclusive.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Belated congratulations Phil, been away circumnavigating the Netherlands again but this time by train [fascinating journey]. Just read your challenge, you said hero, or did you mean celebrity? Not usually inclusive.


Either is fine. Given how tricky it can be to get qualifying entries posted I'm not going to restrict it too much.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2015)

Well I tried to take this one but the owner of the house turned up so I didn't want to go too close....


----------



## Katherine (27 Nov 2015)

So far, all I've done is a bit of research and I have a couple of ideas but will need to go out in the daylight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well I tried to take this one but the owner of the house turned up so I didn't want to go too close....
> View attachment 111181
> View attachment 111182



and I thought my piccies were out of focus.

I'm out of this challenge, there are no heroes in Leicester - apart from the fire brigade


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2015)

If the weather holds tomorrow, it's currently pouring, then i have a plan and surprise surprise there is a rather neat little pub very close by so i may try to time it for lunchtime 

@hopless500 where are you ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and I thought my piccies were out of focus.
> 
> I'm out of this challenge, there are no heroes in Leicester - apart from the fire brigade


@The Velvet Curtain and King Richard ????


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and I thought my piccies were out of focus.
> 
> I'm out of this challenge, there are no heroes in Leicester - apart from the fire brigade


That makes them "safe" whilst still entering the competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> That makes them "safe" whilst still entering the competition


Do feel free to photograph as many firemen as you like @Supersuperleeds and post them for us ladies


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @The Velvet Curtain and King Richard ????



Sort of proves my point


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> That makes them "safe" whilst still entering the competition



I seem to recall at least one winner that was out of focus.


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and I thought my piccies were out of focus.
> 
> I'm out of this challenge, there are no heroes in Leicester - apart from the fire brigade


There is a local hero in Leicester and one of us is going to have to prop our bike next to it.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2015)

mybike said:


> I seem to recall at least one winner that was out of focus.


Gulp


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I think someone needs new glasses
> 
> View attachment 111190



Is that what you're doing tomorrow?


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Nope....I'll be going for a ride and then eating some pies for lunch. As yet I haven't decided how many to eat, though.



It probably doesn't matter too much at your age, but you'll find overeating unwise in the future.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is a local hero in Leicester and one of us is going to have to prop our bike next to it.



Walkers crisp factory?


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Walkers crisp factory?


Think cattle market.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Think cattle market.


Is that where they keep Daniel Lambert's chair now (DeMontfort Uni AKA the Poly keep trying to buy the Newarke Housing Museum, it'll be a café soon)


----------



## GM (28 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This is David Livingstone's house in Barnet. He was the man who invented the missionary position, if I remember correctly.
> 
> View attachment 111245


----------



## accountantpete (28 Nov 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This is David Livingstone's house in Barnet. He was the man who invented the missionary position, if I remember correctly.



His wax-works character was also on Sgt Pepper ( the guy looking up at Marilyn Munro)


----------



## Effyb4 (28 Nov 2015)

We went shopping with the new trailer today and took some pics.









Mr Effy is my hero because he pulled the trailer.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2015)

Effyb4 said:


> Mr Effy is my hero because he pulled the trailer with a Bianchi


FTFY.


----------



## User19783 (2 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No bike.....but here's homage to Benjamin Britten
> 
> View attachment 111660




I would love to be there now, miss the east coast.


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2015)

Doesn't look a nice place ... Warning .... beware of children jumping on toads!!


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2015)

OK, so it isn't a person of real stature but here goes with the story:






"Joseph Buck, the Winkwell lock-keeper, was a popular local character who unfortunately drowned in his own lock in 1898. On his death certificate the cause was given as 'suffocation by drowning' but there is no evidence to show by what means the deceased got into the water. However, it was Christmas Day, the lock-keepers home was next door but one to the Three Horseshoes and December nights can be very dark, especially after a few drinks."

So the cottage on the left is Joseph's home and in the distance on the right is the three horseshoes






Whose car park is just beyond the third house.






The London and Birmingham Railway, whose viaduct can be seen in the distance, would have already been built, signalling the death knell for the canals and hence lock keepers. 

Let this be a warning to you all


----------



## Effyb4 (7 Dec 2015)

I did have big plans for a ride across the water, but the weather and the lurgy have prevented this. This morning I went for a wet ride locally in search of local people of note.

The first picture is of a plaque outside a house owned by Joseph Conrad a local Victorian author. I can't tell you the title of his most famous work because it would be deemed racist and the swear filter probably wouldn't allow it.





The next lot of photos are of a plaque dedicated to Thomas Higbed, who was burnt at the stake in the courtyard of the pub in the picture because he refused to become a catholic.








It looks like I need to practise holding my phone straight.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2015)

A well known Doctor from the Shires...






Made in Wollaston, remarkably close to Bell End!


----------



## accountantpete (8 Dec 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> A well known Doctor from the Shires...
> 
> Made in Wollaston, remarkably close to Bell End!



Isn't there Blue Plaque?

Googling the building led me to a Modern Architectural Dog Kennels site


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Isn't there Blue Plaque?
> 
> Googling the building led me to a Modern Architectural Dog Kennels site
> 
> View attachment 112151


Like the dog, not sure about the hipster kennel though.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Isn't there Blue Plaque?
> 
> Googling the building led me to a Modern Architectural Dog Kennels site
> 
> View attachment 112151


Please don't tell me you put 'Bell End' into a search engine?!


----------



## accountantpete (8 Dec 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Please don't tell me you put 'Bell End' into a search engine?!




I think I must have put R Grrriggs in by mistake


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2015)

Only famous Manc I could find today was Ollie Cromwell again, I was looking for one of the Gallagher brothers but thankfully they were nowhere to be seen.







*hopes Phil doesn't look up Ollie's birthplace


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2015)

Just for the southern softies that think it's all darkness and gloom up here..


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Just for the southern softies that think it's all darkness and gloom up here..
> 
> View attachment 112163


Nice bit of glare there Potsy!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Just for the southern softies that think it's all darkness and gloom up here..
> 
> View attachment 112163


I reckon you pop down South on the train and take some of these photos


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I reckon you pop down South on the train and take some of these photos


I think @Katherine will confirm the validity of my photos, mind you 5 minutes before I left the house it was drizzling and grey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2015)

mybike said:


> OK, so it isn't a person of real stature but here goes with the story:
> 
> View attachment 111716
> 
> ...



So the viaduct murdered him?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Just for the southern softies that think it's all darkness and gloom up here..
> 
> View attachment 112163



I was in Manchester a couple of weeks ago, yes it was raining.


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> I think @Katherine will confirm the validity of my photos, mind you 5 minutes before I left the house it was drizzling and grey


I think we've had a bit of everything today! But I can confirm that there was some sunshine earlier. In fact the children had all their playtimes outside, no 'wet play's when they stay in and get all the toys out.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> So the viaduct murdered him?



I think it might have been the mud, it tried to swamp me too.


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2015)

At last, I felt well enough to go for a ride and get some photos for the challenge. It was also dry. I had been intending to do the Suffragettes tour but I only had this afternoon (it's a group ride on Sunday).

So I went to The Mark Addy pub, which is on the bank of the River Irwell, that goes through the City of Salford and is named after a local hero. Amongst other things, Mark Addy was a champion swimmer and was awarded the Albert medal for rescuing over 50 people (not all at once) from the polluted river in the 19th century.

Most of the pub is under the arches. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Addy_(oarsman)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

Are the three weeks up already?

Settling down to judge this one now so if anyone has any last minute entries get them in quick.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 112617


I thought I was going to have to judge the competition without anyone having posted a foot photo.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

We have a winner, but I shall come to that drecktly as they say. To start off though, here are the honourable mentions:

@Fubar and @User14044 for posting pictures that I liked but lacking certain qualifying essentials such as the bike or the local hero.

@Effyb4 and @PeteXXX for some good lateral thinking: here and here

@mybike for capturing the spirit of what I was looking for.

@potsy for posting a qualifying photo that didn't chop Oliver Cromwell's head off. 



More to follow......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

Those on the above list aren't necessarily safe of course.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2015)

well done @accountantpete cracking photo.

Thanks Phil for running a great competition.


----------



## User19783 (13 Dec 2015)

Thanks Phil,

And we'll Done @accountantpete 

So looking forward to next one.


----------



## accountantpete (13 Dec 2015)

Cheers Phil and everybody - and thanks to Monkey Hornby.

I'll have a little think about the next challenge over my Sunday hotpot


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2015)

I guess it's too late to upload my entry then.


----------



## accountantpete (13 Dec 2015)

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is photographs of Street Furniture including bike please.

As usual, if you are arrested Cycle Chat will disavow any knowledge of your actions.

This message will self-destruct in five seconds ( or be transferred to the Sticky by a kind Mod).

closing date 31st December


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2015)

Great challenge Pete.

No excuses for anyone with this one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Great challenge Pete.
> 
> No excuses for anyone with this one



Apart from those catching a dose of cantbearseditus


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2015)

Well done @accountantpete great photo.



Pleased to be mentioned in despatches alongside @Katherine 

Looking forward to the new competition already!!


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2015)

Ooh I have an idea and it may involve a hill wimp lookalike


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Apart from those catching a dose of cantbearseditus


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Ooh I have an idea and it may involve a hill wimp lookalike








I can't wait for this one


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok, so as I remember correctly this one is about furniture. Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 112658


Please read the rules it clearly says bike included


----------



## accountantpete (13 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Ok, so as I remember correctly this one is about furniture. Here's my first entry
> 
> View attachment 112658



Too grainy I'm afraid


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the challenge @Rickshaw Phil. 

Congratulations @accountantpete.
Looking forward to seeing lots of street furniture pictures.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 112657
> 
> I can't wait for this one


I may post multiple entries all at once and you can decide which one I was thinking of


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2015)

Winner


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Street furniture plus bike. I've no idea where I am mind you.
> 
> View attachment 112746


Small town north of Leicester I think


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2015)

It's north, nuff said

Safe journey back Rocky


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Street furniture plus bike. I've no idea where I am mind you.
> 
> View attachment 112746


Now if that was an old Raleigh you could be on to a winner.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2015)

The rules clearly state bike, not child's toy 

I am nipping out for my now fortnightly 1 mile ride, not sure if there is any street furniture on my route unless someone has fly tipped a sofa somewhere.
Just waiting for my dinner to go down


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2015)

Ok, here is the winning shot, you may as well close the competition now @mods


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2015)

Looks like you have sunshine! It's drizzling here


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Looks like you have sunshine! It's drizzling here


Always sunny on the south side Katherine 

I wore my new 'winter' coat, it may not have been needed


----------



## martint235 (16 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok, here is the winning shot, you may as well close the competition now @mods
> 
> View attachment 112896


I'd have taken the pump off before throwing the bike away @potsy


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'd have taken the pump off before throwing the bike away @potsy


I know it's only small but even my bike won't fit in one of those bins


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2015)

congrats @accountantpete - good pic.

furniture ..... hmmmm.......


----------



## accountantpete (16 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Ok, here is the winning shot, you may as well close the competition now @mods
> 
> View attachment 112896




Isn't that the Horn that first detected Cosmic Background Radiation?

If so we definitely have a winner!


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Isn't that the Horn that first detected Cosmic Background Radiation?
> 
> If so we definitely have a winner!


There is a passing resemblance, but unfortunately no, rocky is still in the lead


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2015)

Just down the road, Swanhaven Park, with not a swan in sight..


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Little Heath, north of Potters Bar
> 
> View attachment 113109


Uh oh


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Little Heath, north of Potters Bar
> 
> View attachment 113109


Steady on Rocky that actually properly qualifies and is rather nice


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm going to delete it just before Pete starts judging


Just think how many people who read this thread who have the magical power to undelete


----------



## accountantpete (18 Dec 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Steady on Rocky that actually properly qualifies and is rather nice



I hear that he turfed an OAP off the seat to take the photo so it probably doesn't count


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Also, I didn't take it, it's not my bike, it was taken last year, that's not a bike, that's not street furniture.......etc etc etc


Pathetic when has that ever mattered


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2015)

Ok I found some street Fuirniture









Not quite upto Rocky's standard though


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I have to say, I really like @PeteXXX 's photo. It's 100% on topic, the lighting is spot on, it's sharp and in-focus, there's an interesting background and the street furniture looks really unique. Brilliant piece of photography


Should I apologise?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> There is a passing resemblance, but unfortunately no, rocky is still in the lead


Horn antenna looks like it could use a fettle over the weekend. Coat of paint and a bit of lubrication.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> There's no bike and no street furniture but there's an egret in there if you look closely. I've named him Potsy.
> 
> View attachment 113363
> 
> ...


Beak looks slack....


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

Street furniture seen today on my Christmas card delivery ride. Postbox, road sign, table at (_can you guess where?) _bench, lego man concrete post and a total chaoscity of light and signs where they are building a park and ride for the new guided busway on the East Lancs Road.


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are great photos, Katherine. I'm soooooo glad you are a CC member
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a picture of @potsy in blue overalls?


 - how observant.
Thanks, I think.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2015)

Not been to this thread in a long while....
Anyhow, taken in Buger-






The town centre roundabout.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2015)

A trio of metal silhouetes in Becket's Park, with St Thomas a Becket's Well lurking in the background


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (23 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 113712



Great shot given the light - bonus points awarded for pubs in the background


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Great shot given the light - bonus points awarded for pubs in the background


What? There have to be pubs in the background?


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Those are great photos, Katherine. I'm soooooo glad you are a CC member
> 
> 
> By the way, is that a picture of @potsy in blue overalls?


No, Potsy does not own a pair of yellow gloves.


----------



## accountantpete (24 Dec 2015)

7 and a bit days to go folks - keep the photo's coming in.

I was just going out to get a shot of some stone steps but my cycling jacket had been commandeered


----------



## hopless500 (24 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> 7 and a bit days to go folks - keep the photo's coming in.
> 
> I was just going out to get a shot of some stone steps but my cycling jacket had been commandeered
> 
> View attachment 113781


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2015)

A rarely used bus stop, judging by the ivy!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2015)

A birthday cake for me aprox 5 years ago made by the other half , with my daughter on the back


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Dec 2015)

Have been AWOL for a while, mainly because the heroes challenge defeated me, but then too late I thought of all the war memorials, oh well. Not even sure if this counts for the current challenge, I looked long and hard for egrets without success, instead our Christmas Day morning ride included this


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not even sure if this counts for the current challenge


I wouldn't worry about that


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2015)

Some sort of telephone equipment in the pale green box, I believe some sort of switch gear.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2015)

Went to take my awwrd winning shot this morning on the way to work and someone has removed the furniture!!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Dec 2015)

I've only just looked at what these posts are all about (only been a member eight years!) And it looks like fun. I'll have a go in the future.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm happy to pretend it was there and that you submitted the photo........
> 
> We have a winner!!!!!!!


I'm sure it will be back soon, and it is the spitting image of a certain poster on here


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2015)

My street furniture picture disappeared from my phone, so you'll have to have this instead


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Dec 2015)

When is the cut off again? Mind you, not a lot of street furniture in rural Rutland, we went out on a 42 mile ride today keeping a sharp eye out for anything remotely resembling street furniture, nothing .


----------



## accountantpete (28 Dec 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> When is the cut off again? Mind you, not a lot of street furniture in rural Rutland, we went out on a 42 mile ride today keeping a sharp eye out for anything remotely resembling street furniture, nothing .



Cut off is 31st.

Street Furniture can be anything by or on the road - manhole covers or grids or road bumps etc


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2015)

hopless500 said:


> My street furniture picture disappeared from my phone, so you'll have to have this instead
> View attachment 114107



Double like for the Bruin. Triple like for the blond!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Cut off is 31st.
> 
> Street Furniture can be anything by or on the road - *manhole covers* or grids or road bumps etc



I know where there are some hexagonal ones, might get to snap one tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know where there are some hexagonal ones, might get to snap one tomorrow.


I don't think we can condone acts of vandalism


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2015)

Here's a couple I spotted on today's ride.......








....and one for @summerdays, cos I know she like it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2015)

I was going to post the four mahogany TV tables I picked up yesterday, but that is more like furniture on the curb, not street furniture.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2015)

Found it.
Fortunately there are no egrets or feet, plus it is rather boring..... so I agree with Rocky that Potsy should be the winner


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2015)

I took a slight detour on todays ride to snap the hexagonal manhole cover, is in the middle of the road so had to be quick snapping it:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2015)

Also spotted this on todays ride:


----------



## summerdays (29 Dec 2015)

Well the sun tempted me out this afternoon....




This area makes me think if Hills.... Though I've no idea why it is named so....




Well the post is a bit of street Fuirniture




Actually arriving in Hill....




You can see how flat it is, the road is raised up above the rhine!


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2015)

Those are my kind of hills


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Dec 2015)

We did try today, the longest masonry built viaduct in the country is a fairly hefty piece of street furniture.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Dec 2015)

Right, my first effort at this. Street furniture inasmuch as it's between the street and a canal, hence stops you from riding into the canal, moodily framing my bike.


----------



## accountantpete (29 Dec 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Right, my first effort at this. Street furniture inasmuch as it's between the street and a canal, hence stops you from riding into the canal, moodily framing my bike.
> 
> View attachment 114285



And Fuschia's still flowering in the street furniture plant pot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Right, my first effort at this. Street furniture inasmuch as it's between the street and a canal, hence stops you from riding into the canal, moodily framing my bike.
> 
> View attachment 114285



Why do you have the top of a traffic cone in your bottle cage?


----------



## accountantpete (29 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Why do you have the top of a traffic cone in your bottle cage?




The bottom half wouldn't fit.


----------



## accountantpete (31 Dec 2015)

Quick reminder - entries close at midnight and a winner announced tomorrow.

Here's Ye Olde Streete Furniture - some steps outside a pub to enable drunken customers get back on their horses (or bikes in Rocky's case)


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2015)

The magic roundabout, and some street furniture






Two trees, one of which is green and street furniture.






Does a lane count?





So this is where you are and where you can go.






The bike was tired and muddy, so was I. We didn't care about the danger of falling branches.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Dec 2015)

Last ride of the year and I am posting these just because it was a nice day, not competition entries.











I suppose dr_pink is kind of street furniture as she is always there. This comment may not be received well by the said dr_pink.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2015)

And just time for one last piccie


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2015)

Well I never got to go back to my planned spot to take a pic of hill wimp the street furniture I was thinking of, maybe I'll drop it into the next challenge without anyone realising


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Well I never got to go back to my planned spot to take a pic of hill wimp the street furniture I was thinking of, maybe I'll drop it into the next challenge without anyone realising



As my mother says, it's the thought that counts, therefore I think you should be declared the winner


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Well I never got to go back to my planned spot to take a pic of hill wimp the street furniture I was thinking of, maybe I'll drop it into the next challenge without anyone realising


----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2016)

Well done, @PeteXXX !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I'm lost for words! I felt sure that Potsy was on course to win this time.. 
I shall sleep soundly tonight knowing that I am David Bailey reincarnated (unless he's still alive. In that case, rejuvenated)


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2016)

Well done Pete a worthy winner!

....and a Happy New Year one and all !!!


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

Congratulations @PeteXXX 
Thanks for the challenge @accountantpete


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I'll think of a new challenge for the New Year over breakfast and post it soon.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2016)

Well done @PeteXXX and I'm looking forward to whatever the next challenge is!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2016)

Congratulations @PeteXXX a very worthy winner just pipping @User14044 to it. Looking forward to your challenge which im hoping will include ice cream as you seem to love it on your rides.


Excellent competition @accountantpete


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2016)

I know where there is a lovely wall when the sun shines on it.... (so that means it might be some time before I submit an entry!!!)

And I've even an idea about how to get a ball into the photo ....


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2016)

TVC is banned from this competition


----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Damn - no bike in the pic


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2016)

Bike on stand for the checking of cause of chain suck experienced yesterday, with a wall behind.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> TVC is banned from this competition


Why, what have I done?


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Why, what have I done?



The shorts for a start.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Why, what have I done?


I think you know


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> I think you know



What with the shorts & hoodies around here it's obviously going to be that sort of year.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> I think you know


Er, I think I don't. @Hill Wimp please explain what the Manc is on about.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Er, I think I don't. @Hill Wimp please explain what the Manc is on about.


Haven't a scoobie


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2016)

He's a Manc and i have no translator available.

He did have 4 alcoholic beverages yesterday so he may be feeling a little dazed today.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've just discovered what Nutscaping is.
> 
> Google at your own peril. It could be the next topic on the cycling photo challenge.




The subject is walls/balls


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> The subject is walls/balls


Ah, now I remember.

Given how cold it was on his morning's ride I would have to borrow coffeejo's macro lens.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2016)

My company car.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 114730
> 
> 
> My company car.


Not quite sure how that Cambridge picture can be beaten unless @User14044 gets an equivalent shot in from Oxford.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2016)

Bring on University Challenge


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2016)

Do we need to warn the Gardner's of Oxford that missing flower beds are all in the name of art when they find them missing during the month


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2016)

This is inside one of the old railway tunnels on the Brampton Valley Way. The wall is oozing a rusticle by my bicycle...
It was taken the day before this competition commenced, so I will not declare myself the winner


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Jan 2016)

Went out early this morning to beat the incoming rain, passing through a village saw this. Sad, but it's probably as good as it will get


----------



## accountantpete (3 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Went out early this morning to beat the incoming rain, passing through a village saw this. Sad, but it's probably as good as it will get



Nice rusticle


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Jan 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Nice rusticle


I think you may be referring to the glow from my rear light , but nevertheless I'll take it.


----------



## IDMark2 (3 Jan 2016)

I've popped in to apologise for not participating in the last two challenges, my health has meant no outdoor cycling for a couple of months and I didn't want to come on the thread just to take the mick... although it stops no one else.
I am hopeful of getting out for this one this time..


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> I've popped in to apologise for not participating in the last two challenges, my health has meant no outdoor cycling for a couple of months and I didn't want to come on the thread just to take the mick... although it stops no one else.
> I am hopeful of getting out for this one this time..


But presumably you have a wall somewhere near your bike? Anyway not leaving the house never stopped Rocky posting photos!


----------



## IDMark2 (3 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> But presumably you have a wall somewhere near your bike? Anyway not leaving the house never stopped Rocky posting photos!


If I wanted to be 'like Rocky...'? Nah. The cell in the ward would be crowded. 

I've got a picture of a wall...


----------



## IDMark2 (3 Jan 2016)

Fits the Theme - Harbour WALL - Check.
Got a bike in it - Not mine but a bloke riding one - Check
Taken in the qualifying period - Ummm... 2006 - Close (not really)
Safe.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2016)

There's a wall there and a bike too, you may have to look carefully


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2016)

I can see them! Those tyres look similar to my Marathon +'s


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I can see them! Those tyres look similar to my Marathon +'s


They are Marathon Supremes


----------



## accountantpete (4 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> They are Marathon Supremes



I knew I had seen them before (Diana Ross of The Supremes)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2016)




----------



## summerdays (4 Jan 2016)

Fancy wall.... I must get out on my bike soon!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 114961


The winning wall


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The winning wall


I've been to the Wailing Wall. Will that count? Not sure if they let bicycles in though!!


----------



## IDMark2 (5 Jan 2016)

In honour of @PeteXXX I've attempted an odd shape photograph today. It's the Goat Walk alongside the river at Topsham, in the background the buildings are the Lympstone Commando base. I don't think it's quite pin sharp which I put down to a manual focusing camera and a distinct lack of prescription glasses when cycling...


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2016)

Here's your history lesson for today.......Walls





Part of the London City Wall.




And here's another Wall....


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2016)

How old is the Wall ... I'm being lazy and asking you rather than google...


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> How old is the Wall ... I'm being lazy and asking you rather than google...



I'm not sure of the exact date but 1841 seems to be about right. I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable CC'ers will be more helpful.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2016)

And at night...


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2016)

Wall






Ball (must be one around there somewhere)


----------



## accountantpete (7 Jan 2016)

Next to the local aqueduct - the damp patch near the bike is seepage from the canal


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No damp patches on my walls


Lots of damp patches on today's ride, I did get this picturesque shot of a wall


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2016)

No walls, just balls. That is all.


----------



## accountantpete (8 Jan 2016)

It's getting a bit chilly around here so I thought I would kill two birds with one stone so to speak.

Wall-nuts


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

@rocky told me to post this...


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> @rocky told me to post this...
> 
> View attachment 115271



Reminds me, my shoes need cleaning.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2016)

I've a couple from my commute this morning....




Modern walls, lit by the early morning sun. The light was gorgeous this morning, all the more so after the gloom of recent months...




I had just climbed the hill behind me at 2 mph....




I've seen this from a distance many a time but I was off course trying to find a shop when I realised I was about to go down it!


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2016)

And that hill.... The one I went up, not down, I got a 8th place trophy which shows how few women bother going up it (I'm going to try a different one next time see if I can find the easiest one (if such a thing exists!)


----------



## midlife (10 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> And that hill.... The one I went up, not down, I got a 8th place trophy which shows how few women bother going up it (I'm going to try a different one next time see if I can find the easiest one (if such a thing exists!)



Looks a bit like "cardiac" hill on the way up to the "Kingstown Vaults" pub 

Shaun


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2016)

midlife said:


> Looks a bit like "cardiac" hill on the way up to the "Kingstown Vaults" pub
> 
> Shaun


No on the opposite side of the city.... And can't be as bad as St Michael 's hill as I've never made it up that one without pushing part of the way!


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2016)

One for Rocky


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2016)

Todays pic. Walls, balls and a bike.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2016)

At the entrance to the Port Salford cycleway.







Edit. The wall is part of the tunnel under the slipway to the M602.


----------



## IDMark2 (10 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> At the entrance to the Port Salford cycleway.


Has it been raining there recently?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> Has it been raining there recently?


Manchestershire? Surely not!


----------



## IDMark2 (10 Jan 2016)

I posted this picture in Tea earlier. In order to make it fit here I am going to claim that there are balls in it.





.... it's just that they haven't been spun from the sheep's wool yet. Or sheared off.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> Has it been raining there recently?




As it happens, there were a large number of unavoidable puddles /floods /unofficial fords, but it's been sunny nearly all day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> I posted this picture in Tea earlier. In order to make it fit here I am going to claim that there are balls in it.
> View attachment 115552
> 
> 
> .... it's just that they haven't been spun from the sheep's wool yet. Or sheared off.


Wonderfully lovely photograph.. (potential) Balls, yes. Bike... Errrr.. Behind the tree maybe?


----------



## IDMark2 (11 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Wonderfully lovely photograph.. (potential) Balls, yes. Bike... Errrr.. Behind the tree maybe?


Obvious bike!
I was stood on it to see over the hedge. Couldn't actually get it in the shot as well, otherwise I'd be sued by Rocky for posting a foot photo.
Tut.


----------



## accountantpete (11 Jan 2016)

Hedging my bets in a desperate attempt to win.

Wall with bike and:

Ziggy Stardust (for Bowie fans)
Laughing Gnome (for Non-Bowie fans)
and neighbours cat that walked in on the shot (animal lovers)


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2016)

Ok a couple from today







The first a wall and a ball, the second a wall and I'm glad it wasn't MY bike in the photo!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No balls


How can you tell that the cat has been neutered from that angle?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Ok a couple from today
> View attachment 115748
> View attachment 115749
> 
> The first a wall and a ball, the second a wall and I'm glad it wasn't MY bike in the photo!


Like the first pic! 
In the second one, it looks like a token gesture throwing a sheet over a bit of the bikes... Good pic though.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2016)

That first photo was actually the same wall as the photo last Friday but this time I noticed the ball at the top of the wall so thought I ought to retake it. I had just climbed the same big hill but faster this time by 30 seconds with the help of Shanks's Pony improving on both my 8th and 10th places on Strava.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2016)

On my way home.... I went @BigAl68 's side of the station rather than mine to get this wall! I wondered if he made it to work ok today? Come back....


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 115922
> 
> On my way home.... I went @BigAl68 's side of the station rather than mine to get this wall! I wondered if he made it to work ok today? Come back....
> View attachment 115923


That's lovely. I wonder about him too, especially when I eat Tesco cheese balls and/or open a bottle of cider.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 115922
> 
> On my way home.... I went @BigAl68 's side of the station rather than mine to get this wall! I wondered if he made it to work ok today? Come back....
> View attachment 115923


Well that wall gets my vote


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 115922



Winner!


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2016)

A random ball or an excuse to stop half way up the hill!


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2016)

Passed on the way home and maybe a pause before the next hill.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2016)

Slushy stuff left here after last night's snow, the ice tyres are not great on slush but I stayed upright again, doubt I'll be riding to work though..


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

@potsy i thought I'd be helpful and copy your entry over to here

Nice balls!


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> @potsy i thought I'd be helpful and copy your entry over to here
> 
> Nice balls!


Technically you posted the pic so will get to be judge if it wins


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> Technically you posted the pic so will get to be judge if it wins


Says you under the post


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2016)

One from today, near Pitsford Reservoir.. Walls 






Another one... Balls


----------



## Katherine (19 Jan 2016)

At the back of Haydock golf course. I didn't see any balls today.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> At the back of Haydock golf course. I didn't see any balls today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116453


Too cold...


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Jan 2016)

I went for a ride today. I'm think I'm heading for a star in the 35k a year challenge. 

Anyway... I took a few pictures and I think this is the one that will appeal to teetotaller @PeteXXX (he would have 4 X's if he drank beer surely?) the least.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2016)

@IDMark2 ..Rarely have I been accused of teetotalarism!!! 
Great photo and and a few bottles through the post might help with the judging


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Jan 2016)

I do have others from today.

There's a sort of ball on this monument.





Balls two the walls (see what I did there)





And a wall with a tree apparently growing out of my bike.





but I'm not entering any of those.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2016)

I've just noticed my Photo Winner tag!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just noticed my Photo Winner tag!!


I'm sure @potsy getting ready to steal it off you


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> but I'm not entering any of those


New rules these days, post a pic anywhere on the forum and a friendly mod will enter it for you, nowhere is safe


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> New rules these days, post a pic anywhere on the forum and a friendly mod will enter it for you, nowhere is safe


You forgot "helpful" in listing my attributes


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jan 2016)

Tries again after posting in wrong thread, doh.
Just back from Edinburgh, plenty of walls there but not so many balls. Anyway as I was walking down Princes Street on a dreich last day I was looking at the castle all dark and brooding and thought, that is a heck of a wall of rock surmounted by the castle walls, all I need is a bike and a ball, hmm not much chance of that. Someone must have heard me


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2016)

I saw this wall and thought of Henry... But to high to escape from....


----------



## accountantpete (21 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 116676
> I saw this wall and thought of Henry... But to high to escape from....



It must be really dangerous around there with bird droppings of that size.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2016)

accountantpete said:


> It must be really dangerous around there with bird droppings of that size.


Well I've friends who live very near by, and they do get large droppings in their garden but generally they manage to get the police to come and clear them away for them!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2016)




----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2016)

Very good


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Jan 2016)

That's a winner if ever I saw one @Supersuperleeds  
Probably too clever for here though.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2016)

From yesterday's ride, by a Nene tributary.


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> From yesterday's ride, by a Nene tributary.


That's a really good one. Why not choose that one to win Pete?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> That's a really good one. Why not choose that one to win Pete?


Thank you.... But what if I post a better one by the end of the competition?


----------



## IDMark2 (22 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you.... But what if I post a better one by the end of the competition?


We'll tell you if you have. But this one's favourite so far.


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2016)

There are walls, there is a bike (sort of) and it was a work's jolly so there were plenty talking 'balls'


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Walls and folders
> 
> View attachment 116710
> 
> ...



Did you have to carry it far?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Walls and folders
> 
> View attachment 116710
> 
> ...



Stop the Press - Rocky in legitimate entry shocker.

Also whilst mentioning shocks, what has happened to the handlebars on that bike?


----------



## accountantpete (22 Jan 2016)

The local Fire Brigade - presumably attending the latest roller skates conflagration.


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Further than you cycled today
> 
> .....and while we are thinking about posting constructive comments, how about "nice looking bike, Rocky. It must be fun to ride"?



Yeah, well, like others I don't like to go on about how unwell I feel.

Be grateful we noticed your post.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2016)

My old pub bike twixt the remaining towers of the Hunting Gate in Abington Park.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2016)

Flotsum and Jetsum in the Nene

A quickie from yesterday alongside the river... Four old balls in the water plus a row of funny shaped ones that might, or might not, count as balls..


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 117149


Great pic!


----------



## accountantpete (27 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 117149



Very nice pic - here's an even older wall


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2016)

This competition finishes on Sunday, therefore any brown envelopes stuffed with cash (any currency will be fine) should be sent by last post today to make sure it arrives in time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> This competition finishes on Sunday, therefore any brown envelopes stuffed with cash (any currency will be fine) should be sent by last post today to make sure it arrives in time.



I find entering a crap quality photo is the best way to ensure I don't win, no way am I paying a bribe to guarantee I lose.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2016)

I've been neglecting this challenge so here are some late entries for your consideration:





Looking through the gates of Condover Hall.





An older and more historic wall round Ludlow Castle.

I realised I missed a trick on the ride today as I could have got a photo of the bike against a wall in the village of Wall. Ho hum.... 

Finally, just to keep within the spirit of this thread here is an accidental photo of my leg and a startled dog.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 117424



We have a similar rug as that. Do you find it tricky to play Tiddlywinks on? My granddaughter and I tried yesterday and decided that it made the counters go in the opposite direction intended! The only way forward was aiming them backwards.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> We have a similar rug as that. Do you find it tricky to play Tiddlywinks on? My granddaughter and I tried yesterday and decided that it made the counters go in the opposite direction intended! The only way forward was aiming them backwards.


I haven't tried playing tiddlywinks on it to be honest. It could be interesting with Rubens (the dog) around.


----------



## accountantpete (31 Jan 2016)

Walls & Balls


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Oooh.. A late entry!


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2016)

And an even later entry... 

Last night I was wondering who had won and thinking that it would be nice if we had a new challenge before my ride today. As the group ride was cancelled because of the weather, it meant that I had the freedom to stop at random. Then this morning, I realised that it's still January for one more day! 

So, 2 photos taken in the dry (under the motorway again) of pictures on a wall showing balls being played, then one near Dunham Massey that I liked because of the post box set into the wall of someone's house and lastly a wall that looks like it's a chicane on the Grand Prix whereas it's actually a railway bridge near Culcheth.


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> And an even later entry...
> 
> Last night I was wondering who had won and thinking that it would be nice if we had a new challenge before my ride today. As the group ride was cancelled because of the weather, it meant that I had the freedom to stop at random. Then this morning, I realised that it's still January for one more day!
> 
> ...


I recognise that bridge, there's some nice lanes around there.


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2016)

Another late entry.......


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2016)

Well done @Katherine  and an enjoyable challenge (now the next challenge is working out how to put the badge on Katherine)


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2016)

Congratulations @Katherine, yet another excellent photo, a well deserved winner!


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> I recognise that bridge, there's some nice lanes around there.


Do you ride that way then?


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2016)

Wow! Thank you, @PeteXXX for a very enjoyable challenge. There have been lots of lovely pictures, some funny ones and arty ones too. 

Back in the morning with the next challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Wow! Thank you, @PeteXXX for a very enjoyable challenge. There have been lots of lovely pictures, some funny ones and arty ones too.
> 
> Back in the morning with the next challenge.


It's so difficult to judge the best photograph. It's like saying what's best.. Cake, ice cream or beer. They're all great, but in different ways.

Looking forward to your new challenge


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Do you ride that way then?


I'm in Walkden, so when I used to ride regularly I'd gone through Leigh and along the East Lancs before heading round there until I ended up on the A57 in Irlam. Straight along there to Worsley and back home.

I used to ride with the Lancashire Road Club as well, on some of the club runs in to Cheshire we'd head over Warburton Bridge as well.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> I'm in Walkden, so when I used to ride regularly I'd gone through Leigh and along the East Lancs before heading round there until I ended up on the A57 in Irlam. Straight along there to Worsley and back home.
> 
> I used to ride with the Lancashire Road Club as well, on some of the club runs in to Cheshire we'd head over Warburton Bridge as well.



Sounds very similar to my ride today,except in reverse. I've not posted it yet. Do you still ride at all?


----------



## accountantpete (31 Jan 2016)

Congrats Katherine on the photo and thanks Pete for a great theme.


----------



## theloafer (1 Feb 2016)

Congrats Katherine  great photo


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2016)

Congrats @Katherine


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2016)

What's the next challenge? Has it been set yet? Sleep deprivation coupled with beer for uk breakfast time but lunchtime here is stopping the eyes from working.



Can the new subject be tuktuks if it's not yet chosen?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2016)

Or camels and orchids 




Edit/ it's not a camel. It's got 2 legs and a beak


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Congrats @Katherine - a worthy winner
> 
> Thanks @PeteXXX for a great competition.


Cheers, t'was fun


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. 
Please mention the book title in your post. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like.

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2016)

Well done @Katherine and a great comp @PeteXXX .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2016)

Well done @Katherine


----------



## stephec (1 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds very similar to my ride today,except in reverse. I've not posted it yet. Do you still ride at all?


Not for a while properly, I started running a bit and do that regularly instead.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2016)

That's not a very fair challenge, @hopless500 has never read a book


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2016)

I saw a sign which made me think of some books....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2016)

Winning entry, if no one guesses what it is by the time I get home from work I will put you out of your misery.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2016)

Well done @Katherine


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Winning entry, if no one guesses what it is by the time I get home from work I will put you out of your misery.
> 
> View attachment 117649


Wind in the Willows...?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Wind in the Willows...?




No, there are no willows in that picture


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> I saw a sign which made me think of some books....
> View attachment 117638


Is that where Sabrina lives?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Is that where Sabrina lives?



It might be, but it is also where Postman Pat does his deliveries


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It might be, but it is also where Postman Pat does his deliveries


Correct.... They are popular books... Well when mine were quite a bit smaller than they are now


----------



## hopless500 (2 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> That's not a very fair challenge, @hopless500 has never read a book


You haven't seen my house have you. We had to build an extension to house my library


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2016)

An easy one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2016)

And another


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And another
> View attachment 117711


The Big Book of Egrets?


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2016)

Hmm.


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2016)

I am going to edit the challenge to ask you to include the book title!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2016)

In order of my postings:

The first one someone was supposed to ask where the bike was, the reply being "It's Not About the Bike" Lance Armstrong

Second one is Lord of the Rings (Two Towers)

Third one is The Wild Geese


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> I am going to edit the challenge to ask you to include the book title!


You have to remember who you are dealing with here, I bet a classroom of naughty children would be less hassle


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In order of my postings:
> 
> The first one someone was supposed to ask where the bike was, the reply being "It's Not About the Bike" Lance Armstrong
> 
> ...


Thank you, that gives my brain a chance. Sorry for not asking, where was the bike? - there are rather a lot of absent bikes in this challenge!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 117741
> Now I'm all confused



If the competition was take a piccy of your bike and a book, you would win.

Post a piccy up of yourself and your bike - Lady Chatterley's Lover


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If the competition was take a piccy of your bike and a book, you would win.
> 
> Post a piccy up of yourself and your bike - Lady Chatterley's Lover


Tip: you won't need the monocle


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2016)

Thought I'd join in.. 

Hobson's Choice


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Feb 2016)

The lion the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 117860
> The lion the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2016)

Black Beauty... _Anna Sewell - 1877_

Yeah, I know the horse is a bit slightly brownish, but..... the really black one wasn't there today.


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 117861
> 
> 
> Black Beauty... _Anna Sewell - 1877_
> ...



I am so glad someone has done 'Black Beauty' ! It was that and one other that I've had in mind for a while , but I was expecting someone to call their bike , Black Beauty!


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 117860
> The lion the witch and the wardrobe


I don't suppose the bike goes in there very often!


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> I don't suppose the bike goes in there very often!




You'd be surprised.....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> You'd be surprised.....


Re-cycled clothing... ?


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Re-cycled clothing... ?




I think you should go and peddle your poor puns elsewhere...


----------



## Poacher (4 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> I am so glad someone has done 'Black Beauty' ! It was that and one other that I've had in mind for a while , but I was expecting someone to call their bike , Black Beauty!


That's the name of my Brompton! 
(Mrs Poacher's is called Blue Bird, but that's not a famous book name.)


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


>


Found an endless market behind a small row of stalls yesterday that made me think of that


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2016)

Roots ~ Alex Haley


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2016)

The Secret Diary Of Adrian Mole


----------



## accountantpete (7 Feb 2016)

It's persisting down outside and the shelf life of certain brown coloured edibles is around 1 day in these parts so indoors today it is:


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2016)

accountantpete said:


> It's persisting down outside and the shelf life of certain brown coloured edibles is around 1 day in these parts so indoors today it is:
> 
> View attachment 118220




After some thought I have come up with The Hitchhikers's Guide to The Galaxy. 
Love it.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2016)

Can someone living near the coast do 'The Old Man and the Sea', with a bike, Ernest Hemingway, please, and I'll split the prize money.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Can someone living near the coast do 'The *Old Man *and the Sea', with a bike, Ernest Hemingway, please, and I'll split the prize money.



What about @potsy? He loves the water parks of Manchester. That's tenuous enough for me.


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> What about @potsy? He loves the water parks of Manchester. That's tenuous enough for me.


Oi! How old do you think I am? 

Went out on the bike today (2.5 miles) and had planned to go and see if I could think of something in the park to qualify, unfortunately half way there I remembered I hadn't taken my camera


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> Oi! How old do you think I am?
> 
> Went out on the bike today (2.5 miles) and had planned to go and see if I could think of something in the park to qualify, unfortunately half way there I remembered I hadn't taken my camera


Your phone?


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Your phone?


Was travelling light, what with me being a single-speed weight weenie


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> Oi! How old do you think I am?


Sorry!


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Your phone?


Exactly. Anyone would think that he doesn't take this competition seriously.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2016)

Egrets


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2016)




----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2016)

Sorry but to save me trawling thru pages of waffle - what's the latest challenge ?


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2016)

The latest challenge (if you aren't Potsy - whose challenge is to get out on the bike or Rocky who is sure it's feet!) is always posted in this thread.

So currently it is:


> *Book titles. *
> 
> Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!


And should include a bike in the photo, and also what the actual title is ... some have been a little obscure!


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> The latest challenge (if you aren't Potsy - whose challenge is to get out on the bike or Rocky who is sure it's feet!) is always posted in this thread.
> 
> So currently it is:
> 
> And should include a bike in the photo, and also what the actual title is ... some have been a little obscure!



@summerdays Ta


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2016)

Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Exactly. Anyone would think that he doesn't take this competition seriously.


How dare you, I'll have you know I take this contest incredibly serious.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2016)

Anyway I went out today and took a few pics, unfortunately due to not being able to read I do not know the titles of many books so am subcontracting that part of the challenge out to somebody with better knowledge, any takers on these?


----------



## accountantpete (9 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> How dare you, I'll have you know I take this contest incredibly serious.
> 
> View attachment 118399



obviously The War Of The Worlds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

Ivanhoe - Sir Walter Scott


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 118432
> 
> 
> Ivanhoe - Sir Walter Scott


Mate of mine lives on Ruby St (next road along)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Mate of mine lives on Ruby St (next road along)



I found it by accident, was taking the long way back to work


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2016)

Dark Trees ~ Damien Hirst


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 118438
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a book title in there somewhere.


'Transformers'?


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 118438
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a book title in there somewhere.


Toy Story?


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Just to keep @summerdays happy
> 
> View attachment 118443
> 
> ...


 It's years since I saw that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 118438
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a book title in there somewhere.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You are just jealous because I won the competition in March 2013


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2016)

Come on... Let's take this competition seriously!!






I've an hoe ~ Percy Thrower


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2016)

It's not even my comp but I'm going to say *BIKE?*


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's not even my comp but I'm going to say *BIKE?*


The tiny circlip that pinged off my Marin brakes landed on that lawn somewhere! Surely that counts?


----------



## GM (9 Feb 2016)

Entries are coming in fast furious tonight......Believe it or not these are Willow trees, and it was very blustery when I took it.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2016)

Hide and Seek.











The bike was parked next to me in the Hide, here is an earlier shot of it to make it qualify, almost


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2016)

Ok, my entries

I was told there'd be cake - Sloane Crosley.






Gone With the Wind









The Day it Rained Forever - Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2016)

I might fall foul of the need for a book title with this pic, but there is some engraving on the books and I believe the coloured bit is a page from the Lindisfarne Gospels.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2016)

'Potholing and caving' by Don Robinson


----------



## accountantpete (10 Feb 2016)

Vampire novel New Moon (the bike is in the second crater on the left )


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2016)

^^^ Who's bought themselves a 400mm telephoto lens and a 2x converter, I wonder!


----------



## accountantpete (10 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> ^^^ Who's bought themselves a 400mm telephoto lens and a 2x converter, I wonder!



TBH it's a crop from a much bigger RAW photo using an old 200mm push-pull zoom lens on a Sony NEX-5N


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> ^^^ Who's bought themselves a 400mm telephoto lens and a 2x converter, I wonder!


Is it rocky?
I thought his feet pictures were looking better


----------



## raleighnut (10 Feb 2016)

accountantpete said:


> TBH it's a crop from a much bigger RAW photo using an old 200mm push-pull zoom lens on a Sony NEX-5N


Nice detail for that set-up, tripod?


----------



## accountantpete (10 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Nice detail for that set-up, tripod?



Wheeliebin

The lens weighs 2 or 3 times the weight of the camera!

Here's the photo before cropping


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2016)

Come on chaps, play the game..


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Come on chaps, play the game..
> View attachment 118743


Playing footsie under the table?


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Playing footsie under the table?


Nah. Too busy drinking. Plus we're FAR too old for that


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Nah. Too busy drinking. Plus we're FAR too old for that


Table feet.... It was the first thing I could think of and sure enough there was a book titled that...


----------



## accountantpete (12 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Come on chaps, play the game..
> View attachment 118743



Is it The Pilgrims Progress by John Bunion?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2016)

Tree and Leaf by _John Ronald Reuel Tolkien _


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I might fall foul of the need for a book title with this pic, but there is some engraving on the books and I believe the coloured bit is a page from the Lindisfarne Gospels.
> 
> View attachment 118568


Heavy reading, that.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2016)

The Compleat Angler ~_Izaak Walton_


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2016)

Tracks by Robyn Davidson, or by Louise Erdrich


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Come on chaps, play the game..
> View attachment 118743


Under Milk Wood?


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Come on chaps, play the game..
> View attachment 118743



The Thomas Crown Affair?


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2016)

Far From The Madding Crowd. 










View of the back of The Trafford Centre from the canal. It did have my bike in the original picture, but then I cropped it out in edit!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Far From The Madding Crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Far Pavillions ?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Under Milk Wood?


Nope. Just a completely gratuitous foot shot


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2016)

In a bar speaking average french to a frenchman who happily doesn't speak much English while listening to a fab Thai chap who is doing amazing Clapton,Bowie and Nirvana


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2016)

Behold my vaguely sensible return!

Sunset (car)Park - Paul Auster


----------



## Fnaar (18 Feb 2016)

Fifty Shades of Grey, by that wonan.


----------



## iandg (18 Feb 2016)

I took this before the challenge started so not an entry - Don Quixote


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2016)

FFS people are putting bikes in these now?!


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2016)

Fnaar said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey, by that wonan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119441



I'm sure you already know this, but That Wonan is Terry Wonan's mum. A mother should never have to bury her child.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

The Shining - Stephen King


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 118938
> 
> 
> The Compleat Angler ~_Izaak Walton_



The Compleat Angleer would never use a keepnet


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The Compleat Angleer would never use a keepnet


Or an 8mtr pole...


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2016)

*The Little House in the Big Woods
*
And it turns out that I'm not the first person to think of it because I discovered when I got back that there is a strava segment for the path that leads down to it from the road called 'to the little house in the woods'.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 119458
> 
> 
> The Shining - Stephen King


Damn. I was trying to work out a way of doing that


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Damn. I was trying to work out a way of doing that


You still can. Rules don't mention repetition.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2016)

What rules?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Damn. I was trying to work out a way of doing that



I'd being waiting for a couple of weeks for the sun to get in the right position to snap that.


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2016)

This thread proved to be very useful when I was re-cabling my bike and I couldn't remember where the cable went. Lots of useful photos of my bike


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2016)

Robert _Graves_ ~ I, Claudius


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2016)

Wild Goose Chase ~ Mark Batterson


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2016)




----------



## Katherine (24 Feb 2016)

There have been some great entries in this competition, - keep them coming - only two days left! 

I forgot to write down the page number of when it started but when I've found it, I'll start having a look through. I'm babysitting on Friday evening and hoping that they'll let me use their WiFi so I can do some judging on the hudl. Otherwise, it'll be Saturday morning.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2016)

The Green Man - Kingsley Amis (complete with a bike)


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 119927
> 
> The Green Man - Kingsley Amis (complete with a bike)



Now why didn't I think of that one


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> Now why didn't I think of that one


Aww bless you have not been well


----------



## accountantpete (25 Feb 2016)

Dug out a crappy 'beginners' telescope for this (with lots of light pollution from town)

Full Moon Rising by Keri Arthur (sadly no bike)


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2016)

A hatful of sky


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2016)

That's not a hat it's a helmet


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> That's not a hat it's a helmet



Is it safe?


----------



## AndyRM (25 Feb 2016)

mybike said:


> Is it safe?



No. It's not safe, it's... very dangerous, be careful.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2016)

The Old Curiosity Shop ~ Charles Dickens


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 119973
> 
> 
> The Old Curiosity Shop ~ Charles Dickens



Cor, your bike needs a bit of TLC pete!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> Cor, your bike needs a bit of TLC pete!


I think it's about as old as me... Lol


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2016)

The Beach.






If anyone questions it just remember there is more sand in this picture than the whole of @Hill Wimp's beach.


----------



## accountantpete (25 Feb 2016)

William Makepeace Thackeray


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> That's not a hat it's a helmet


It's a sort of hat.. ok not the right one, but it was what I had to hand.... I even turned it upside down ... So there


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2016)

I'm loving the tenuosity of these entries! And honoured to have so many qualifying pictures from certain people...


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2016)

Yummy.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2016)

It's alright though @User14044, you've already posted a winnerable picture of your bike.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't mind it being 'win-able' as long as it's not 'the winner'


You are definitely a serious contender...


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> winnerable


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> You are definitely a serious contender...


----------



## accountantpete (25 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> You are definitely a serious contender...



Rocky's not at all happy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Rocky's not at all happy
> 
> View attachment 120028



Now that is just offensive, I think you should apologise........






To Mr Trump


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2016)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.



But you're not in the picture.


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 120024
> 
> 
> Peanuts by Schultz.


Buy some decent peanut butter.... Whole Earth! Far better than that!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2016)

mybike said:


> But you're not in the picture.




I dont need to be. Look at the other entrants.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> An old photo but I thought I'd share
> 
> View attachment 120038
> 
> ...


Blackpool?


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I dont need to be. Look at the other entrants.



I was looking for the third.


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2016)

The Red Door - Charles Todd


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2016)

AndyRM said:


> The Red Door - Charles Todd
> 
> View attachment 120055



I must be colour blind, looks brown to me


----------



## AndyRM (26 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must be colour blind, looks brown to me



It's redder than it looks in the picture. I was using my rubbish camera phone.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2016)

The Mill on the Floss






Jumping in Puddles by Barbara Elsborg


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Buy some decent peanut butter.... Whole Earth! Far better than that!


 my favourite


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must be colour blind, looks brown to me


I thought the same 
And I know I'm not colour blind


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> my favourite


I didn't like peanut butter until I tried that, I was just eating it at my friend's house to be polite!


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

Right, I brought my Hudl with me and I have the WiFi code at the house where I'm babysitting. 

I'm going to start making a short list... 

However, they have Sky and NCIS is on Fox...


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Right, I brought my Hudl with me and I have the WiFi code at the house where I'm babysitting.
> 
> I'm going to start making a short list...
> 
> However, they have Sky and NCIS is on Fox...


Why not make it simple and just pick the last one.... It will save you hours of pondering if any of them meet the criteria!


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Why not make it simple and just pick the last one.... It will save you hours of pondering if any of them meet the criteria!


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> Now why didn't I think of that one


You'll never be able to cross a road again without thinking that!


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Why not make it simple and just pick the last one.... It will save you hours of pondering if any of them meet the criteria!


 
There's 23 great pictures. 
Now to whittle them down. A sweet black labrador has come to help.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> There's 23 great pictures.
> Now to whittle them down. *A sweet black labrador has come to help*.


Quick take it's pic, you might win


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2016)

You said 'Shortlist' 
I should win 'cos I'm only 5'4"


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> There's 23 great pictures.
> Now to whittle them down. A sweet black labrador has come to help.


A glass of wine and a dart board might be more help?

Maybe the lab will like the cat photos? Or bird photos?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2016)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

Some seriously good photos worthy of mention :

@accountantpete
lovely moon pictures but no way to get a bike into them.
@PeteXXX
The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole, Black Beauty, The Complete Angler, The Old Curiosity Shop
@Supersuperleeds
Wild Geese, The Shining
@accountantpete
The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy, Vanity Fair
@Spartak
Trainspotting
@Pale Rider
The Gospels
@AndyRM
Sunset Park, The Red Door
@Fnaar
50 Shades of Grey
@summerdays
The Green Man
@potsy
The Man Who Ate Everything, The Beach


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

Runners up that came very close to winning :

@User14044 
My Left Foot

@thegreenman 
The Wind in the Willows

@potsy 
Gone With the Wind

@mybike 
The Mill on The Floss


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2016)

Drum roll............


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

And the winner is....

@hopless500
The Railway Children



hopless500 said:


> View attachment 117969
> 
> The Railway Children
> E E Nesbit
> (Off on a school outing)



Well done.


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

A big thank you for all the pictures from so many people. I've enjoyed them all. 

Well done @hopless500 looking forward to your challenge!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2016)

A worthy winner! Great photograph. Congratulations @hopless500 

Loved the topic of the competition. @Katherine and thanks for running it..


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2016)

Congratulations Hops! 

and thanks @Katherine a great topic!


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2016)

Pah, I'd have won if it wasn't for those pesky kids.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2016)

Phew 

Well done hops, great competition katherine.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> And the winner is....
> 
> @hopless500
> The Railway Children
> ...


Eh? Thought I'd got away with it with all those listed above 

Errrrrr, thank you


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

Great competition Katherine. Going to be rather difficult to follow


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2016)

Logged in half way round my bike ride to see what the challenge is!!


----------



## summerdays (27 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Logged in half way round my bike ride to see what the challenge is!!


You're keen, just take a photo with bike, foot, and egret and I'm sure you will have a winning entry!


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2016)

You have to remember who's in charge this time, nothing will be done with any speed


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Logged in half way round my bike ride to see what the challenge is!!


Not decided yet. Waiting for inspiration. Watch this space


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> You have to remember who's in charge this time, nothing will be done with any speed


----------



## accountantpete (27 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Not decided yet. Waiting for inspiration. Watch this space


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2016)




----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Pina colada actually 
As a reward for getting a load of listings ready to go on Etsy I may have just made some. I may also have accidentally put more rum in than intended


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2016)

^^^^^ this is caused by brain still functioning on holiday mode.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2016)

Whilst procrastinating....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2016)

^^^^^^ well that's 1% of a bike.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2016)

Ok. Wanted to get this going before people head out for a Sunday ride.

The theme is 'glass'.
Must contain part of a bike.
Egrets and feet are allowed.

21st March is the end date.

Off you go


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2016)

That'll be more pictures from the pub then.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2016)

Glass...... Smashing topic!


----------



## AndyRM (28 Feb 2016)




----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2016)

mybike said:


> That'll be more pictures from the pub then.


Not necessarily


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Eh? Thought I'd got away with it with all those listed above
> 
> Errrrrr, thank you


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2016)

What did you say about the pub? 
Sorry, no bike. Cheers. 
That's a Nanny Flyer and a Balaclava.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## mybike (29 Feb 2016)

Well I was walking down this street when I came to this bike shop. I looked in the window and there it was. 






Yes reader, I went in and bought it. 

March had better be fine!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2016)

Highcross shopping centre in Leicester:







And a wider pictures without the bike


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2016)

Well, nearly Oakley.....


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2016)

Lots of glass and lots of bikes...






I just wish I'd had a proper camera with me instead of just my phone.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2016)

On today's ride. The egret is just out of shot.. Sorry


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 120981
> 
> 
> On today's ride. The egret is just out of shot.. Sorry


I keep meaning to do one like that!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2016)




----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2016)

Is the topic still feet?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2016)

Here is Max practising his aero tuck on the windowsill. My bike is just out of shot. In the back yard.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2016)

And before you ask, yep that's a Christmas tree chucked in the corner. I'm saving it for December.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 121452
> 
> 
> No bike, no glass and I didn't take it. But apart from that here is my entry. I think it might be a winner.


I'm sure at least one of those barges has a BSO or two on the roof..


----------



## accountantpete (13 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 121452
> 
> 
> No bike, no glass and I didn't take it. But apart from that here is my entry. I think it might be a winner.



The Egret in front of the first boat clinches it.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2016)

accountantpete said:


> The Egret in front of the first boat clinches it.



I'm more concerned about the poor one begging for help just below the surface of the water, you'll see it bottom right?

Personally I'm disgusted that @User14044 has chosen to stand idly by while the poor bird drowns, posing for a picture no less!!

I think I'll phone the RSPB and report him.


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2016)

accountantpete said:


> The idiot in front of the first boat clinches it.


HBF


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2016)

I see glass, lots of glass


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sure at least one of those barges has a BSO or two on the roof..



And if it's the Grand Union there's sure to be a few on the bottom.


----------



## accountantpete (13 Mar 2016)

The local library in Spring


----------



## Katherine (13 Mar 2016)

Some glass from today's ride.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2016)

Liar. The label clearly says "marmalade" not "jam".


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2016)

It's the obligatory one, but no one was outside drinking.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> If you look carefully you can see a jam jar and a bike in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 121775


Sadly lacking in feet and egrets...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2016)

I've impressed myself how clean my bike is looking! (apart from the black blob on the white cable, but I can edit that out later...)


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2016)

Mr and Mrs Egret.


----------



## Katherine (17 Mar 2016)

It's @BigAl68 's birthday today. He could have been a contender for this challenge with all his glasses of cider.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think you'll find these are egrets
> 
> View attachment 121847



Those are owls.


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think you'll find these are egrets
> 
> View attachment 121847





AndyRM said:


> Those are owls.


Calling @ianrauk . You're not alone after all. These aren't owls either


----------



## booze and cake (17 Mar 2016)

5 Moor Lane EC2Y, The Heron built by Heron International


----------



## accountantpete (17 Mar 2016)

Unmistakeable silhouette of an Egret - sadly no bike, glass or footwear to accompany it


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2016)

I missed a winning photograph yesterday while I was out pedalling.. 3 window cleaners on ladders wiping chamois leathers over the glass on a thatched cottage!
15 miles later, I thought "I should have taken some piccies"
<DOH>


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I missed a winning photograph yesterday while I was out pedalling.. 3 window cleaners on ladders wiping chamois leathers over the glass on a thatched cottage!
> 15 miles later, I thought "I should have taken some piccies"
> <DOH>


Me too.... I was drinking in a pub on a ride at the weekend ... Only later thought about the glasses and bike propped up nearby ... Too busy quenching my thirst and chatting to friends!


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> Me too.... I was drinking in a pub on a ride at the weekend ... Only later thought about the glasses and bike propped up nearby ... Too busy quenching my thirst and chatting to friends!



Shame about the missed photo opportunity, but I can't argue with your priorities.


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2016)

Ok this is how my day often starts getting a lift with Mr Summerday, it doesn't cut the mileage by much but it's more cycle paths so less stopping for traffic (alternative route can be standstill in places), and I get company as well! So this bit of glass is good!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 121954
> Ok this is how my day often starts getting a lift with Mr Summerday, it doesn't cut the mileage by much but it's more cycle paths so less stopping for traffic (alternative route can be standstill in places), and I get company as well! So this bit of glass is good!


Oh bum! That photo is much better than mine.....


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh bum! That photo is much better than mine.....


What in the not winning stakes


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2016)

Some glass, a bit of a hole in the roof after the fire the other day..still standing though..


----------



## accountantpete (18 Mar 2016)

Not much glass on my ride today but one enormous sheep and a few small ones


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Some glass, a bit of a hole in the roof after the fire the other day..still standing though..
> 
> View attachment 121991


Good news!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Not much glass on my ride today but one enormous sheep and a few small ones
> 
> View attachment 122027
> 
> ...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNczNvOnGc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2016)

A break-dancing Egret...






A plucked egret.. Probably from too much break-dancing!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2016)

And a slightly more proper entry, or not, as the case may be.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2016)

Seem to have confused @steve50 this morning with a reference to Egrets, maybe if he looks at this thread all will become much clearer.



steve50 said:


> I'm back, 41.9 miles at an average of 12.9mph, Siddal, Halifax to Hollingworth Lake and back. Beautiful morning for it, lots of fellow cyclists on the roads.
> View attachment 122214
> View attachment 122215
> View attachment 122216


----------



## steve50 (20 Mar 2016)

Was just browsing this thread, some very interesting varieties of Egrets. The water has a very glass like appearance and the egrets are really on form in this shot.




Better picture of the Egrets, you can't see the glass because its attached to the screen of my phone


----------



## mybike (20 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Seem to have confused @steve50 this morning with a reference to Egrets, maybe if he looks at this thread all will become much clearer.



I don't think the words "this thread" and "clearer" actually go together.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

Well, time's up today people.
Will look through the pics later and choose a suitable victim winner


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Well, time's up today people.
> Will look through the pics later and choose a suitable victim winner


I am trying to get the energy up to go out for a short mtb ride, so far I am struggling.
Don't wait for me


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> I am trying to get the energy up to go out for a short mtb ride, so far I am struggling.
> Don't wait for me


Don't worry. You've got plenty of time before I declare you the winner later


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Don't worry. You've got plenty of time before I declare you the winner later


I'm back, as I suspected there wasn't an ounce of glass to be seen any where, maybe I'll go visit glass back fossy and get a pic


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

I have these as runners-up on my shortlist:



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 120664
> 
> Well, nearly Oakley.....





NorthernDave said:


> Lots of glass and lots of bikes...
> 
> View attachment 120670
> 
> ...





User14044mountain said:


> Ah, finally on topic
> 
> View attachment 121788
> 
> ...





booze and cake said:


> 5 Moor Lane EC2Y, The Heron built by Heron International


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

I'd like to declare @potsy the winner with


potsy said:


> I see glass, lots of glass
> 
> View attachment 121468



..... but ....................


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

this is the one that grabbed me 


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 122119
> 
> 
> And a slightly more proper entry, or not, as the case may be.



Well done Pete


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2016)

Well done Pete


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2016)

Yes, well done Pete


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2016)

Congratulations @PeteXXX


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

Thanks everyone for tagging @PeteXXX cos I forgot to


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

I am humbled.... 

Thank you all, especially @hopless500 for running the competition. I shall ponder on a new topic and post it here this evening.

(Was it the Bradley Wiggins book that swung it?)


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2016)

Well done Pete, great photo!


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I am humbled....
> 
> Thank you all, especially @hopless500 for running the competition. I shall ponder on a new topic and post it here this evening.
> 
> (Was it the Bradley Wiggins book that swung it?)


I suppose it did! I love books and just thought they looked great in the phone box. Then I saw his book in the middle


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Mar 2016)

Well done @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I suppose it did! I love books and just thought they looked great in the phone box. Then I saw his book in the middle



I was going to borrow it but it wouldn't fit in my Camelbak 







This is the opening side of the old GPO phone box in Holcot, with its own bit of wood to prop the door open, that is the village library and local information place.

Anyway... The new competition topic shall be 


SPRING!
Photographs of kangaroos, or similar bouncy critters may be permissible.




Shall we have the day of judgement on April Fools Day?


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2016)

Thanks @hopless500 for your challenge.

Congratulations @PeteXXX on your win and thanks for the new challenge. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures.


----------



## steve50 (21 Mar 2016)

My two , bouncy enough for you?
SPRINGing into action




Congratulations @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

steve50 said:


> My two , bouncy enough for you?
> SPRINGing into action
> View attachment 122374
> 
> Congratulations @PeteXXX


Certainly bouncy!


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to borrow it but it wouldn't fit in my Camelbak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do bikes or bike parts have to be included?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Do bikes or bike parts have to be included?


That's the norm..


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> That's the norm..


Just checking.
It's sometimes hard to tell if that is still one of the criteria


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Just checking.
> It's sometimes hard to tell if that is still one of the criteria



I've never understood this obsession with bicycles. 

After all, this is a photography and ornithology forum!


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Do bikes or bike parts have to be included?


Woah!!
Don't go changing the rules now


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Woah!!
> Don't go changing the rules now


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2016)

I've had a couple of ideas... One of which I'm NOT going to use!


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2016)

SPRING... 

On the Bridgewater Canal 









On the loop line (Route 55)







In a friend's garden pond.


----------



## accountantpete (24 Mar 2016)

Congrats PeteXXX - I didn't notice the Wiggo book 

There's no sign of spring whatsoever round here


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Congrats PeteXXX - I didn't notice the Wiggo book
> 
> There's no sign of spring whatsoever round here
> 
> View attachment 122648


If it wasn't for all those bloomin' daffodils, maybe we could see the spring!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2016)

On this mornings ride, Spectacle Lane.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2016)

More daffs and some blue sky  . It must be spring. Shame it's just for the day.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

Maybe the 'Spring' theme was a bit optimistic!

<very windy smiley>


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)

Some Spring from yesterday's ride. I resisted the urge to stop at every clump of daffodils! But there were some that I had to stop for. I saw some new lambs so that was my first stop, though they were a bit far from the gate. Later on on my way home I saw some really close to the fence and some gambling about, but it was raining at the time.


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)

Two more from yesterday that I found. I was going to start my post for 'my ride today'. 


Some vociferous courting ducks.


----------



## accountantpete (28 Mar 2016)

I got caught in a mini downpour Yesterday, got set up to take some snaps in perfect weather and the heavens opened up

Here's a snap before the rain and I before I got the bike in shot.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Mar 2016)

After getting totally drenched twice, and caught in a hail storm while cycling across town yesterday, we had a super windy night last night with bins being blown up and down the road, and this morning a bit of sunshine. By the time work rolls around again tomorrow I expect us to have had a lunchtime heatwave, a sprinkling of drizzle before some snow after dinner,a thaw and a great flood. ALL THE WEATHER AT ONCE. Pretty spring like really, here's round the corner 5 minutes ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

booze and cake said:


> After getting totally drenched twice, and caught in a hail storm while cycling across town yesterday, we had a super windy night last night with bins being blown up and down the road, and this morning a bit of sunshine. By the time work rolls around again tomorrow I expect us to have had a lunchtime heatwave, a sprinkling of drizzle before some snow after dinner,a thaw and a great flood. ALL THE WEATHER AT ONCE. Pretty spring like really, here's round the corner 5 minutes ago.


Just out of interest, is that spring springing out of your stem supposed to be securing anything important?


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It's Zebedee's left leg.



I thought it was his nodding dog.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)




----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've had a couple of ideas... One of which I'm NOT going to use!



Does it involve bouncing on a bed... Sorry to lower the tone. 

I am back to commuting now my paternity leave is over so need to see if I can find some spring things to take a photo of. Nothing has come to mind yet.

Its been a while since I entered...


----------



## booze and cake (28 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Just out of interest, is that spring springing out of your stem supposed to be securing anything important?



no just a shameless prop. I did think of draping a strategically placed spring onion somewhere in shot, and dreamt of getting a spring lamb to boing down the street, but the nearest lambs avalable today were in Tesco's Kennington Superstore, and alas their boing-ing days are well behind them.



User14044mountain said:


> It's Zebedee's left leg.



 I did have Zebedee's right leg there too, but sometime between shots it fell off and I could'nt find it, so its still there on the grass by the tree somewhere.


----------



## summerdays (28 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Does it involve bouncing on a bed... Sorry to lower the tone.
> 
> I am back to commuting now my paternity leave is over so need to see if I can find some spring things to take a photo of. Nothing has come to mind yet.
> 
> Its been a while since I entered...


I'm not going to say other than it did envolve bouncing....


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Does it involve bouncing on a bed... Sorry to lower the tone.
> 
> I am back to commuting now my paternity leave is over so need to see if I can find some spring things to take a photo of. Nothing has come to mind yet.
> 
> Its been a while since I entered...


You only have until April Fools Day (this coming Friday) to enter the present competition. I'm sure something will spring to mind


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

booze and cake said:


> no just a shameless prop. I did think of draping a strategically placed spring onion somewhere in shot, and dreamt of getting a spring lamb to boing down the street, but the nearest lambs avalable today were in Tesco's Kennington Superstore, and alas their boing-ing days are well behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> I did have Zebedee's right leg there too, but sometime between shots it fell off and I could'nt find it, so its still there on the grass by the tree somewhere.


I can think of no finer reason than it being a 'shameless prop'


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 123055


Pretty bike.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I did have Zebedee's right leg there too, but sometime between shots it fell off and I could'nt find it, so its still there on the grass by the tree somewhere.



I feel I should point out that Zebedee only has one leg, a central one [53:08}.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Mar 2016)

Spring at the bench at Bramham yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

Katherine said:


> Pretty bike.


Thank you, but I prefer the epithet 'Manly, but with some blossom'


----------



## booze and cake (28 Mar 2016)

mybike said:


> I feel I should point out that Zebedee only has one leg, a central one [53:08}.




 I know, I was child in the 70's so was brought up on the Magic Roundabout, still looks as trippy as I remember it, and that theme tune, so. My right leg comment was an attempted funny retort to Rocky Mountain's equally hilarious:


User14044mountain said:


> It's Zebedee's left leg.


Oh how I laughed in my own mind, you had to be there etc.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2016)

Not much sign of spring in Leicester at the minute, best I can do:


----------



## accountantpete (30 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not much sign of spring in Leicester at the minute, best I can do:
> 
> View attachment 123173
> 
> ...



Were you up all night cleaning and polishing the bike?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Were you up all night cleaning and polishing the bike?



You wouldn't believe it, but the bike is absolutely filthy


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2016)

Mornin' blossom


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2016)

Spring in Heaton Park


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2016)

Hopefully I'll get the chance to judge to competition when I finish w*rk tomorrow night, so there's still a chance for a flurry of late entries!!


----------



## accountantpete (1 Apr 2016)

Life goes on I suppose.

Here we have a nesting swan guarded by the cob and signet from last year together with a fence put up by the local Swan watchers.

No bike as the cob is a nasty so and so - my Dad was giving them their regular slab of Madeira cake but couldn't get the packing open (he's 90) so the impatient swan gave him a really nasty clip with his wing and a sore leg for a week


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2016)

Am I too late for the daffodil competition?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2016)

With a shorter competition, there are less pages to peruse, and less feet and egrets to enjoy (but filter out). 
The winning entry will be revealed later today..


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2016)

At least I'm safe... the cunningly inserted blurry thumb is always a good ploy


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2016)

Here be my results of the Spring photo challenge....


@Katherine for the duck pic







@booze and cake for the special take on Spring







But I reckon the this one is my favourite in this competition..






So I declare @Katherine the winner of a shorter than usual, (and on a rather subdued forum at present) competition.
I enjoyed all the entries, thanks for posting them all folks, and looking through them several times to make my choice.

Congratulations Katherine, and over to you for the next challenge


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2016)

Sorry my enthusiasm was some what subdued.... I will try to do better for the next one

One of my ideas was going to be seeing if I could persuade the kids from two doors up to put their bike on their trampoline .... But I couldn't work out how to explain that to my neighbour without sounding mad! And today I've found out they are moving....


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sorry my enthusiasm was some what subdued.... I will try to do better for the next one



Yep, same here. With a bit of luck I might be biking to work up town next week. So bring it on !!!


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2016)

Well done Katherine and Pete. Another great competition.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

!!! 
Thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

So.. 
Please take lots of pictures of your bike and anything to do with the number *3*, or pi or anything along that theme. As tenuous as you like. 
Closing date Friday 22nd April


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> 3 bikes in the sitting room!!
> 
> View attachment 123552


Perfect!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2016)

Well done @Katherine.
Thanks for the comp @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2016)

I'm up for this one!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> So..
> Please take lots of pictures of your bike and anything to do with the number *3*, or pi or anything along that theme. As tenuous as you like.
> Closing date Friday 22nd April



Hmmmm, I know what picture I want to take, will have to be a special trip as it ain't on my normal commute.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

A three spotted ladybird 

Six if you count both sides though..


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> 3 bikes in the sitting room!!
> 
> View attachment 123552


Failed at the first hurdle, that's two and a half bikes 

Sorry not been into this thread much recently, will try to come up with something if I can for this one.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 123640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found two ladybirds making more ladybirds in the garden yesterday


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2016)

NO bikes but we're on the m.bike. does that count?


----------



## accountantpete (3 Apr 2016)

If you go down to the weeds today - It would appear that today's the day that Ladybirds have their picnic


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I found two ladybirds making more ladybirds in the garden yesterday


I hope you threw a thimbleful of water over them!


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 123640
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hopless500 said:


> View attachment 123647
> 
> NO bikes but we're on the m.bike. does that count?





accountantpete said:


> If you go down to the weeds today - It would appear that today's the day that Ladybirds have their picnic
> 
> View attachment 123654



All these pictures qualify. 
You just have to use the mathematical equation of 6(spots) ÷ 2(sides) = 3 . 
Simples!


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> All these pictures qualify.
> You just have to use the mathematical equation of 6(spots) ÷ 2(sides) = 3 .
> Simples!



Or they would do if there was a bike in them , actually @hopless500 s picture still does. 
Lovely pics though.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Or they would do if there was a bike in them , actually @hopless500 s picture still does.
> Lovely pics though.


My pic has a bike in it


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> My pic has a bike in it



...goes back for a closer look.
Ah! So it does. Sorry. Yep, another qualifying picture.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> ...goes back for a closer look.
> Ah! So it does. Sorry. Yep, another qualifying picture.


Tricky to sort the depth of field properly on an Xperia Z3...


----------



## booze and cake (3 Apr 2016)

Congrats on the last comp, this isn't my entry but I wanted to join in the ladybird theme. I'm in inner cirty London and don't have a garden, but I can still manage a ladybird, kinda....
I own a Denti bike and their logo is a ladybird, here's a lovely 80's Denti top I own so you can see the logo, bah 5 spots!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Congrats on the last comp, this isn't my entry but I wanted to join in the ladybird theme. I'm in inner cirty London and don't have a garden, but I can still manage a ladybird, kinda....
> I own a Denti bike and their logo is a ladybird, here's a lovely 80's Denti top I own so you can see the logo, bah 5 spots!


You could colour a couple of the spots in.. That'd work


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> You could colour a couple of the spots in.. That'd work


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope you threw a thimbleful of water over them!


No. He was far too enthusiastic to interrupt!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> All these pictures qualify.
> You just have to use the mathematical equation of 6(spots) ÷ 2(sides) = 3 .
> Simples!


I have to discount mine.... that's a bench outside the pub


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

I do apologize for the lack of ladybirds in this pic...


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Congrats on the last comp, this isn't my entry but I wanted to join in the ladybird theme. I'm in inner cirty London and don't have a garden, but I can still manage a ladybird, kinda....
> I own a Denti bike and their logo is a ladybird, here's a lovely 80's Denti top I own so you can see the logo, bah 5 spots!



Since maths has already been invoked 5/1.666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 is quite near three.


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> This is Pi shaped
> 
> View attachment 124036
> 
> ...






I like the pi.
I was actually expecting 3 feet to appear in one of your photos! Ha!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2016)

If this can be added to the photo we could share the prize and the glory.
Pro rata, obviously


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2016)

I feel like I'm coming down with the lurgy, so I might not get out tomorrow to do the snap I planned. So here are three arrows for now and three stick people (might not be stick people but it's three of something ) with their hands raised up.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2016)

Three bikes.


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I feel like I'm coming down with the lurgy, so I might not get out tomorrow to do the snap I planned. So here are three arrows for now and three stick people (might not be stick people but it's three of something ) with their hands raised up.
> 
> View attachment 124141



Hope you're not coming down with the lurgy, but if you are, hopefully it will be short lived! 
Looking forward to seeing the picture that you have in mind....... eventually.


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2016)

3 fish and a bike ...


----------



## accountantpete (8 Apr 2016)

Here's the winner - a sensational threesome photo!






sorry about that - have a cactus instead


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2016)

accountantpete said:


> Here's the winner - a sensational threesome photo!
> 
> View attachment 124167
> 
> ...



Just need the bike in the picture and it could be the winning photo....


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Just need the bike in the picture and it could be the winning photo....


In the background....  (I wouldn't want a potential winner to escape)​


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2016)

summerdays said:


> In the background....  (I wouldn't want a potential winner to escape)​



Oops! Thanks. My observational skills are rubbish. 

Sorry @accountantpete. A potential winner.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Just need the bike in the picture and it could be the winning photo....



Doesn't a bike wheel count?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2016)

TMN to summerdays


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2016)

Definitely got man flu today, don't get excited about the potential picture, it won't be that good


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2016)

After one of today's bike rides... 

Only 0.413962902 away from Pi, calculated from the date on the can!


----------



## toffee (9 Apr 2016)

Here's my first contribution to a competition on CC.

Our bikes in the hotel car park with 3 spare spaces.





Derek


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 124339


2½ bikes....


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2016)

The three remaining Rice Crispie cakes from yesterdays ride..


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy has asked me to post this picture for him. 3 spots on the right sock
> 
> (note: he's wearing cycling shoes - so I think this qualifies)
> 
> View attachment 124504


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2016)

I took some photos and then realised I forgot to include my bike, then suddenly noticed what was in one of the photos!



*Three *cyclists




There were some geese in there ... I could hear them




And the third one in that photo is just in the mist


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2016)

Superb photo!



summerdays said:


>


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2016)

Alan H said:


> Superb photo!


The MOD is lurking in the mist but you would never know it...


----------



## hopless500 (13 Apr 2016)

It's been released from the captivity of the turbo. No pi's though.


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Apr 2016)

My trio of trios

1. Transport - bike, train, horse
2. History - steel works, locamotion, railway line
3. Materials - metal, grass, concrete

A trio!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2016)

Continuing with the trio of trio theme...

A trio of photographs from my ride today.











Rushton Triangular Lodge, near (strangely enough) Rushton.






And some clover, three leafed, naturally.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2016)

Right you motley crew, whats the latest challenge ?

Now i'm back and cycling i can start posting my quality photos again plus summers coming and there is not enough food and drink on this thread


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It's kebabs, fixies and hairy legs


Nothing changed in my absence then


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It's kebabs, fixies and hairy legs


@fossyant must be favourite, I shaved my legs in the bath last night


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


> @fossyant must be favourite, I shaved my legs in the bath last night



The fixie is still broken. Only goes in circles.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Right you motley crew, whats the latest challenge ?
> 
> Now i'm back and cycling i can start posting my quality photos again plus summers coming and there is not enough food and drink on this thread


I'm sure you can come up with 3..
3 pebbles,
3 glasses of something,
3 pieces of cake,
3..
Pi, 
Etc


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2016)

34 mile round trip to take these and still suffering with my chest so you lot better like them 

Like the daffs growing out of the saddle bag!







This is probably why it is called three gates






This one is at the top of the hill just before you descend into Hallaton






and no threes in this one but is the view the other way from the pie farm sign and I took it as I recovered from my coughing fit:


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 34 mile round trip to take these and still suffering with my chest so you lot better like them
> 
> Like the daffs growing out of the saddle bag!
> View attachment 124973
> ...



Just remember it probably did you good.


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 34 mile round trip to take these and still suffering with my chest so you lot better like them
> 
> Like the daffs growing out of the saddle bag!
> View attachment 124973
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2016)

3 in 1. My favourite tree stump that I regularly pass on the East Lancs Rd cycle path.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2016)

Well, if we're playing rock - paper - scissors, I think I've won


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

Three ponies by the canal in Boothstown.






Competition closes tomorrow evening. 

Any more pictures to enter today or tomorrow?


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2016)

3 times as many calories in this than I burnt off on the ride


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


> 3 times as many calories in this than I burnt off on the ride
> 
> View attachment 125609


That's the kind of tenuousness I like!


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Has my right foot won? @Katherine, can you put it out of its misery?



If you can come up with a link to pi or 3? Anyway, I'm still waiting for a picture of 3 feet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> If you can come up with a link to pi or 3? Anyway, I'm still waiting for a picture of 3 feet.



I was told I couldn't post a piccy of my third leg, so assumed feet were out as well


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was told I couldn't post a piccy of my third leg, so assumed feet were out as well



Hm. I had to Google that... 


However I then Googled third feet and it came up with a dance term that actually only needs two feet. So anyone got any ballet shoes? Oh, and don't forget your bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Aren't all 3 of those legs behind bars at the moment?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Aren't all 3 of those legs behind bars at the moment?



I deliberately picked an image that didn't show him.


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

I'm going to start making a short list...


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

Thank you everyone for your entries.
Lots of great pictures.
These are the contenders.




User14044mountain said:


> 3 bikes in the sitting room!!
> 
> View attachment 123552





accountantpete said:


> If you go down to the weeds today - It would appear that today's the day that Ladybirds have their picnic
> 
> View attachment 123654





User14044mountain said:


> This is Pi shaped
> 
> View attachment 124036
> 
> ...





mybike said:


> Three bikes.
> 
> View attachment 124165





summerdays said:


> View attachment 124166
> 3 fish and a bike ...





accountantpete said:


> sorry about that - have a cactus instead
> 
> View attachment 124168





toffee said:


> Here's my first contribution to a competition on CC.
> 
> Our bikes in the hotel car park with 3 spare spaces.
> View attachment 124302
> ...





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 124409
> 
> 
> The three remaining Rice Crispie cakes from yesterdays ride..





summerdays said:


> I took some photos and then realised I forgot to include my bike, then suddenly noticed what was in one of the photos!
> View attachment 124677
> *Three *cyclists





chris harte said:


> My trio of trios
> 
> 1. Transport - bike, train, horse
> 2. History - steel works, locamotion, railway line
> ...





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 124821
> 
> 
> And some clover, three leafed, naturally.





Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 124973
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## summerdays (22 Apr 2016)

Are you sure you should be judging late at night.... You could always leave it a week and have a glass of wine instead.....


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

And the winner is............. 





chris harte said:


> My trio of trios
> 
> 1. Transport - bike, train, horse
> 2. History - steel works, locamotion, railway line
> ...




Well done.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2016)

Congratulations @chris harte A worthy winner.. 
Looking forward to the next competition already!
Thanks for a good challenge @Katherine


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Apr 2016)

Darn it 2 entries and 2 wins!

As I am from Yorkshire and the tour is soon so the theme is a picture with blue and yellow in it and MUST contain something beginning with the letter Y. You must include a bike.

The closing date is Sunday 1st May


----------



## accountantpete (23 Apr 2016)

Congrats Chris and many thanks Katherine.

My entry is pinched off the internet as i don't own any y-fronts


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

Yellow dandelions and daffodils 
Blue shoes and legs
Year 2012 on the Jubilee Bench


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2016)

Yellow mustard
Blue sky 
Yonder trees


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2016)

Yellow jacket - which obviously begins with Y and blue sky. Was this guy on the way back to Manchester?


----------



## summerdays (24 Apr 2016)

Blue pedals and some Yellow daffs and 3 mud guards, the back one was held on with tape on Friday so I used the one off my other bike as a replacement.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2016)

Now't blue, now't yellow, now't beginning with Y and no bike, but there is a heron in the picture


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2016)

Blue and yellow riding trainers with blue and yellow laces.
And a bike.
And the day ended in the letter 'Y'


----------



## toffee (25 Apr 2016)

Only photo I could find with yellow and a bike


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2016)

My first Photo Entry.

May I offer for your consideration the following:






Yellow fields, begins with the letter Y, a blue sign, blue sky and there's blue on dials on the top of my forks, the bike and for added bonus there are three letter Y's on the sign. I think that complies with the rules.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2016)

A legitimate entry

Yorkshire rose on the barge, Yellow on the post and on the saddle and in the rose (though you can't tell from the picture) and the end of the bars and on the frame! Blue on the bag.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2016)

Blue & yellow, and I believe the egret in the shot is actually a *Y*ugoslavian Pond Warbler, or so @User14044 told me


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2016)

Ok another attempt, Blue & Yellow with a *Y*orkshire Terrier in the background


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


> Ok another attempt, Blue & Yellow with a *Y*orkshire Terrier in the background
> 
> View attachment 126361


@Andrew Br


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> @Andrew Br


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


>


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


>


Shall I explain..
Oh,got to go, back later. He he.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2016)

Blue skies
Dandelions
Yacht club on the far side of the Reservoir


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


>


Andrew says he always sees a Yorkie on his cycle rides.


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Andrew says he always sees a Yorkie on his cycle rides.


 
We always look for Westies Katherine; the "Westie of the day".






A picture of one is going to appear on all the Chorlton Wanderer's posters but Jodrell Bank will be replaced by another land-mark in the next series.


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> We always look for Westies Katherine; the "Westie of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about joining these rides a couple of times but never got round to it, maybe one day.


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Apr 2016)

Here's the list of rides (minus Westie):-






It'd be good to see you potsy.


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> We always look for Westies Katherine; the "Westie of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. They're almost the same!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2016)

Andrew Br said:


> We always look for Westies Katherine; the "Westie of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the poster is yellow and blue, with a bike..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2016)

Blue sky, there is a yellow button on the rear light, also yellow flash on the zip, but you can't see that. The Y comes from the Youth Sailing Association, this being the lake they sail on:






Closer pic with the rear light a bit clearer:






and out of shot to the right of the first picture was this:











and finally the Youth Sailing Association sign for those that thought I was pulling a fast one:


----------



## coffeejo (30 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oops. They're almost the same!


Apart from the size, colour, thickness of coat, type of bark, country they originally come from.......


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Apart from the size, colour, thickness of coat, type of bark, country they originally come from.......


Pedantic git


----------



## coffeejo (30 Apr 2016)

potsy said:


> Pedantic git


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2016)

I'm expecting some stick from Andrew on the next Chorlton Wanderers ride. Hoping to see Potsy on the next one...


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hoping to see Potsy on the next one...


Is the August ride named after @User14044? 

I might wait til the first hilly one, more my style


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2016)

I think this covers all the bases...


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> My first Photo Entry.
> 
> May I offer for your consideration the following:
> 
> ...





Supersuperleeds said:


> A legitimate entry
> 
> Yorkshire rose on the barge, Yellow on the post and on the saddle and in the rose (though you can't tell from the picture) and the end of the bars and on the frame! Blue on the bag.
> 
> View attachment 126195





potsy said:


> Ok another attempt, Blue & Yellow with a *Y*orkshire Terrier in the background
> 
> View attachment 126361





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 126728
> I think this covers all the bases...


And the contenders are


----------



## potsy (1 May 2016)

chris harte said:


> And the contenders are


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 May 2016)

And the winner is... @CarlP


----------



## potsy (1 May 2016)

chris harte said:


> And the winner is... @CarlP


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

Oooh! Crumbs! I don't know what to say. I'd like to thank the committee for all their hard work, and the crew for their dedication, they are like a family, I really mean this, and I would especially like to thank my family for all their support throughout this process. I'm welling up...thank you .


----------



## coffeejo (2 May 2016)

potsy said:


>


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2016)

Congratulations to @CarlP and thanks to @chris harte for running the competition and the topic.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

What happens now, do I have to set the next challenge?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> What happens now, do I have to set the next challenge?


You do indeed. As long as the photograph has a bike in it. You also need to set an end date a couple of weeks away (then judge it)


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> You do indeed. As long as the photograph has a bike in it. You also need to set an end date a couple of weeks away (then judge it)



Do i do that on this thread?


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2016)

Congrats @CarlP


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Do i do that on this thread?


Yep.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

Right then folks, your mission if you choose to accept it....

I would like a nice photo of your bike, the colour purple, some flowers and sweeties...jelly babies that sort of thing. NO EGRETS or ducks, the closing date Sunday 15th May.

GO.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> NO EGRETS or ducks


I think that may be your first mistake


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2016)

Thanks @chris harte 
Congratulations @CarlP 

Sounds like a fun theme.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

Thank you for choosing my photo @chris harte .

EDIT: Oooh look! I've got a badge!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @CarlP - EGRETS



FTFY


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2016)

potsy said:


> I think that may be your first mistake


His second might not be specifying the photos have to be new... ? Sweets, wisteria .... bike (2014)


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blue sky, there is a yellow button on the rear light, also yellow flash on the zip, but you can't see that. The Y comes from the Youth Sailing Association, this being the lake they sail on:
> 
> View attachment 126525
> 
> ...


I actually worked there for a year back in the late 80s creating Watermead Park (It was a 12mth contract as a Community Programme placement)


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Not a lot going on here is there?


Most of it goes off at the weekend when people get their bikes out.
The exceptions are mid week feet from Rocky and egrets from Potsy


----------



## coffeejo (4 May 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Most of it goes off at the weekend when people get their bikes out.
> The exceptions are mid week feet from Rocky and egrets from Potsy


And as he's banned both, t'is no wonder it's gone quiet.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2016)

coffeejo said:


> And as he's banned both, t'is no wonder it's gone quiet.


I haven't banned feet.


----------



## coffeejo (4 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> I haven't banned feet.


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2016)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That gives me an idea



I thought it was warmer today must be the radiated heat


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

I'm struggling with the Y bit unless I keep using yellow!

So I give you my composition of yuttercups and bluebells


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 127154
> I'm struggling with the Y bit unless I keep using yellow!
> 
> So I give you my composition of yuttercups and bluebells



That was last week dear, do keep up


----------



## potsy (4 May 2016)

What is the challenge anyway?
Something about purple ducks isn't it?


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was last week dear, do keep up


Beat me to it


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was last week dear, do keep up


I did think was I going for the wrong comp.... But as I couldn't remember what the next one was I figured I would take that photo.....

(Anyway it does mean it doesn't qualify)


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That was last week dear, do keep up


Mind you it's close... just missing sweets


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

potsy said:


> What is the challenge anyway?
> Something about purple ducks isn't it?


Purple ducks eating chocolate maybe?


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

Well in an effort to get a photo I have put my bike in the garden but I accidently harmed the minstrels whilst I was preparing to take the photo (do X-Ray's count)


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2016)

Just in case you wanted an image.... Does that meet the criteria this time?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2016)

Taken and uploaded from the phone so no idea how they look


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> This is Gravel's entry. His bike is outside, he has sweets wrapped up in a purple handkerchief in his pocket.
> 
> View attachment 127169


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2016)

The Purple One is on the saddle..


----------



## potsy (5 May 2016)

Not sure if this has any of the qualifying features, but that has never stopped @User14044


----------



## potsy (5 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a lot of baby swans in that last picture


But they are not purple


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> There's a lot of baby swans in that last picture


I was about to post exactly the same comment


----------



## Katherine (5 May 2016)

Purple seems to be harder to find than you think!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2016)

These are purple, though a combination of the sunlight and the phone makes them look a bit pinkish





Taken from a different angle the ones on the left look purple:


----------



## mybike (5 May 2016)

potsy said:


> But they are not purple



Try a negative image.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2016)

Ok, this is the one, hand over that badge


----------



## potsy (6 May 2016)

Just in case anyone was in doubt as to the validity of my entry, you should have zoomed in a little


----------



## Stephenite (6 May 2016)

I believe the theme of the challenge is 'Your bike and snow'.


----------



## Smithbat (6 May 2016)

Here is mine, the daisies will be gone tomorrow when him indoors cuts the grass.


----------



## Stephenite (7 May 2016)

Okay, we've got bike, purple (detail on the right shoulder), flower (snow is water, which flows), sweet (I'm kinda sweet says my gf). I think that's all the boxes ticked


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2016)

Sweet treats at the Kellogs factory:

Tony the Tiger is the Frosties mascot.
My purple gloves are wedged between the bike and the post because the wind kept blowing them off. 






A nutri grain bar on the lorry. 
Purple gloves are wedged between the bike and the wall.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sweet treats at the Kellogs factory:
> 
> Tony the Tiger is the Frosties mascot.
> My purple gloves are wedged between the bike and the post because the wind kept blowing them off.
> ...



Flowers


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Flowers


Oh yeah!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 May 2016)

Fee

You lot are lacking feet.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2016)

I can do feet...


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 127791
> I can do feet...


Nasty shin bruise on the left there.


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nasty shin bruise on the left there.


That's just the light/shadow on muscle bone....I can make it worse! That's me flexing it trying to exaggerate it (it's one of the few muscles that has a slight definition , the rest are camouflaged )


----------



## potsy (8 May 2016)

Too much flesh for a family forum, I'm going to report this thread to the mods


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oh yeah!


There's Flour in the Frosted Flakes, of which Tony the Tiger is the Mascot.


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2016)

Scraping the barrel but I think all the elements are here. Just,!
Sweet cookie, flowers on my purse, purple onion on the picture on the fence. 

The white chip and macadamia nut cookie was delicious btw. Glad I stopped as it's hard going, straight into the wind.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2016)

Just a few days to go!


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Just a few days to go!


Its been too wet to think about photographing flowers... however I might manage it this weekend.... last weekend the wisteria wasn't out but a few days warmth and it's starting!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2016)

egrets


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R says she's getting me this hammock for my birthday. I didn't know where to post it, so I've put it here.
> 
> View attachment 128132



How about posting it here, rather than posting up non qualifying photos

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.173256/post-4270013


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2016)

bugger, they went in the wrong order - have to do photos from my phone at work!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll tell you what. I'll delete it. Sorry to ruin your day.



I was trying to be funny, but as in real life I ain't no Jimmy Carr online either


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2016)

Down someone's drive so couldn't get closer.


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

I am noticing that Bounty is the chocolate of choice around these parts. I am more of a twix girl myself.


----------



## potsy (13 May 2016)

Taken today, there is no purple stuff, a bike I stole from outside a local shop, I do not have any sweets or chocolate what with me being a healthy eater 

Have I won?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am noticing that Bounty is the chocolate of choice around these parts. I am more of a twix girl myself.



They were on offer in Tesco. It is looking a bit sorry for itself though, will have to put it out of its misery on Sunday when the comp finishes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Taken today, there is no purple stuff, a bike I stole from outside a local shop, I do not have any sweets or chocolate what with me being a healthy eater
> 
> *Have I won?*
> 
> View attachment 128268



Hopefully


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

One without purple flowers this time, the flowers are the daisies in the grass or whatever they are on the left between the house and the sign.






Shortly after this photograph was taken the bounty was eaten by a hungry cyclist, his wrapper was buried in an undisclosed litter bin.

The bounty was from a multi pack and is survived by two sisters, his only brother was devoured by the same cyclist on Thursday after an extended ride to work led to the munchies.

#PrayforBounty


----------



## Effyb4 (14 May 2016)

A photo from our club recreation ride around London this morning. This was taken at St Katherine's dock. It includes chocolate, bikes and purple flowers.

Here is a close up of the purple flowers


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

Just a few hours left before the winner is announced, there's still time to take photos.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

Marshmallow Rice Krispy Square on the saddle. 
Beautiful Great Budworth. I don't know what these purple climbing flowers are?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Marshmallow Rice Krispy Square on the saddle.
> Beautiful Great Budworth. I don't know what these purple climbing flowers are?
> 
> View attachment 128482



Looks like a Wisteria, and they are lilac not purple


----------



## Dave 123 (15 May 2016)

Here we have my Spa tourer with purple & white tea cosy saddle cover, purple oven glove cycling mitts, pink tulips and matching chocolate wafer biscuits.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Here we have my Spa tourer with purple & white tea cosy saddle cover, purple oven glove cycling mitts, pink tulips and matching chocolate wafer biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 128489



Winner


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

Well, it's not the end of the day yet....perhaps I should wait until 23.59 to announce the winner.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Well, it's not the end of the day yet....perhaps I should wait until 23.59 to announce the winner.


I always wait till it gets dark because of the unlikely possibility of any qualifying photos after that!!


----------



## potsy (15 May 2016)

Have we had _any_ qualifying photos yet?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Have we had _any_ qualifying photos yet?



Yes a few, though yours have been, shall we say...uncompromising.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Here we have my Spa tourer with purple & white tea cosy saddle cover, purple oven glove cycling mitts, pink tulips and matching chocolate wafer biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 128489


Likey likey.

Shows colour,composition and ingenuity.

Far too good to be a winner here. You should survive this one Dave


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Here we have my Spa tourer with purple & white tea cosy saddle cover, purple oven glove cycling mitts, pink tulips and matching chocolate wafer biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 128489



Are they Tunnocks biscuits?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Are they Tunnocks biscuits?



If it makes him the winner then I can confirm they are.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Are they Tunnocks biscuits?




They were..... But not any more


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

And the winner is.......

@Katherine !

Congratulations!


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> And the winner is.......
> 
> @Katherine !
> 
> Congratulations!




Oh my! Thank you. Which picture?


----------



## potsy (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oh my! Thank you. Which picture?


Who cares?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oh my! Thank you. Which picture?



This one



Katherine said:


> Marshmallow Rice Krispy Square on the saddle.
> Beautiful Great Budworth. I don't know what these purple climbing flowers are?
> 
> View attachment 128482


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

New challenge :
Theme : Something big! 

Please take lots of pictures of your bike and something big/outsize.
Photos to be taken between now and the end of the challenge.

Closing date : Sunday evening, 5th June.

I hope you will enjoy this one. Have fun....


----------



## summerdays (15 May 2016)

I will do the honours but I'm too tired and I'm going to head to bed, but congratulations Katherine... I found that challenge hard.... I kept eating the competition entry requirements


----------



## potsy (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> New challenge :
> Theme : Something big!
> 
> Please take lots of pictures of your bike and something big/outsize.
> ...


Ooh good one, I have an idea


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2016)

I just realised why I didn't win @CarlP s competition.... I didn't post any piccies 

Congratulatons @Katherine


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2016)

Congratulations Katherine a worthy winner.

It's time i returned to this challenge and for once it seems i can't enter any food or drink unless i manage to land a huge whale off the beach or find something that holds more than a pint of beer.

This could be a challenge.


----------



## GM (16 May 2016)

Congratulations @Katherine another excellent photo!

Must make an effort to enter for this one, I've got a few ideas.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2016)

Somebody hold @Katherine while I give her a slap, 14 miles I've just ridden to find the 'oversized object' I wanted to photograph is not there any more 

You'll just have to have this oversized @Snipe stick


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Somebody hold @Katherine while I give her a slap, 14 miles I've just ridden to find the 'oversized object' I wanted to photograph is not there any more
> 
> You'll just have to have this oversized Snipe stick
> 
> View attachment 128617


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> This one


Nice pic @Katherine  
Lots of nice pics all round


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

Ruins in Abbey Park, they are that large I couldn't get the whole thing in the frame.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

And just out of the park is the National Space Centre.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2016)

@Katherine

This is what I wanted to get a pic of, taken a few years ago, don't know how long it's been gone, maybe @fossyant nicked it?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2016)

And found whilst I was looking for it


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2016)

Big tree and big house. The house is The Salutation at Sandwich home to the posh couple from Gogglebox for those who watch it. I have to say i don't.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

Home of the biggest team in England?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2016)

Never heard of 'em


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2016)

potsy said:


> @Katherine
> 
> This is what I wanted to get a pic of, taken a few years ago, don't know how long it's been gone, maybe @fossyant nicked it?
> 
> View attachment 128669


What a shame it's gone.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Home of the biggest team in England?
> 
> View attachment 128702


Got to be the winner


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Got to be the winner



Where's the dislike button?


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> What a shame it's gone.



Wasn't me. I assume this is at Northendan @potsy 

They do rot after a time - we lost a lovely owl carved out of a tree at Etherow Country Park.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2016)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't me. I assume this is at Northendan @potsy
> 
> They do rot after a time - we lost a lovely owl carved out of a tree at Etherow Country Park.


Going towards Stockport just before you get to the horses.


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Somebody hold @Katherine while I give her a slap, 14 miles I've just ridden to find the 'oversized object' I wanted to photograph is not there any more
> 
> You'll just have to have this oversized @Snipe stick
> 
> View attachment 128617


My old dog Tommy (Black Lab/GSD first cross) would have carried that home easy, he'd even have tried to get it in the front door, sideways.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2016)

The boy wonder at the top of a big hill....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 May 2016)

Went for a walk in the woods this afternoon & I thought you might like this.

I looked everywhere but I couldn't find any bicycles


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2016)

Ok I am trying to make up for my lack of photos so here are a couple ...




This was the big view... I normally take the route below but decided to explore this morning ... And it turned into the big mistake when at the far end was a big flight of steps to get back down.




Big pencils




Big tunnel




And the big yellow house! (That is how it's referred to as a landmark from the motorway)


----------



## 0lonerider (16 May 2016)

On top of the castle on the hill at windynook nature park


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

Just waiting for the washing machine to finish to hang it all out so to speak and then i can go cycling.

In the meantime, have a foot


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

Just for @potsy


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2016)

I think you're all missing the chance for some BIG toe pics!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> I think you're all missing the chance for some BIG toe pics!


True now you are just going to encourage @User14044 to take his socks off


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

Nothing big about this just calm and peaceful before i go into the LBS who will relieve me of cash i'm sure.


----------



## booze and cake (17 May 2016)

This tree is bursting out of the seated area outside Groucho Grill in Richmond. There are bikes there, its just such a big tree I had to go back so far to get the whole tree in you can barely see the bikes, mine and my housemates 'bent. Anyway another pic shows them better, here;




The sign claims its the tallest London Plane in London, but this is apparently incorrect. I'm doing a tree project a the moment and have signed up to the Tree Register, and my quarterly newsletter which is obvs a 'Have I got News For You' guest publication, claims the actual tallest tree in London is another Plane just round the corner on Old Palace Lane, which was 40.4 metres when last measured. I papped this too, so you get 2 for the price of 1


----------



## potsy (17 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just for @potsy
> View attachment 128803


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2016)

Biggest road running through Leicestershire and one of the biggest in the country? Plus a nice big turbine to the right?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2016)

and a close up of the turbine, for perspective the telephone line pole is at the most 15-20 feet away from the bike, the turbine must be at least 100 feet away.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and a close up of the turbine, for perspective the telephone line pole is at the most 15-20 feet away from the bike, the turbine must be at least 100 feet away.
> 
> View attachment 128841


I love the determination to win


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and a close up of the turbine, for perspective the telephone line pole is at the most 15-20 feet away from the bike, the turbine must be at least 100 feet away.
> 
> View attachment 128841


That isn't a Phone pole, it is carrying 3 phase, @The Velvet Curtain could probably tell you what voltage it runs at.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love the determination to win



Determination to join in


----------



## TVC (17 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> That isn't a Phone pole, it is carrying 3 phase, @The Velvet Curtain could probably tell you what voltage it runs at.


24v dc minimum definitely


----------



## TVC (17 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and a close up of the turbine, for perspective the telephone line pole is at the most 15-20 feet away from the bike, the turbine must be at least 100 feet away.
> 
> View attachment 128841


I know where that is, first time I've seen that field with rapeseed, it's usually grain


----------



## TVC (17 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just waiting for the washing machine to finish to hang it all out so to speak and then i can go cycling.
> 
> In the meantime, have a foot
> 
> View attachment 128799


That is a big foot, where's the bike?


----------



## TVC (17 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not sure I'd go that far, TVC


No, she's not that tall.


----------



## GM (17 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That is a big foot,



Yeah, it's a good 12 inches.


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> New challenge :
> Theme : Something big!
> 
> Please take lots of pictures of your bike and something big/outsize.
> ...





summerdays said:


> I will do the honours but I'm too tired and I'm going to head to bed, but congratulations Katherine... I found that challenge hard.... I kept eating the competition entry requirements



I've edited the closing date on the new challenge .

Are you going to post it in the sticky thread please? @summerdays or @Spinney Thanks


----------



## Spinney (18 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> I've edited the closing date on the new challenge .
> 
> Are you going to post it in the sticky thread please? @summerdays or @Spinney Thanks


???
I think summerdays has already done it? If not, what exactly needs doing? (It's usually summerdays who deals with the photo challenge...)


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2016)

Spinney said:


> ???
> I think summerdays has already done it? If not, what exactly needs doing? (It's usually summerdays who deals with the photo challenge...)


Thanks, it looks like she has now. 
Thanks @summerdays.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 24v dc minimum definitely



If it were a 'phone pole it would be 50v DC, a telegraph pole would carry 80v DC.

Mind, there's 3 wires which rather implies 3phase 415v


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> That isn't a Phone pole, it is carrying 3 phase, @The Velvet Curtain could probably tell you what voltage it runs at.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> 24v dc minimum definitely





mybike said:


> If it were a 'phone pole it would be 50v DC, a telegraph pole would carry 80v DC.
> 
> Mind, there's 3 wires which rather implies 3phase 415v



Just goes to show you are never too old to learn. I've always thought they were telephone lines.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2016)

They could be 11Kv or 33Kv according to Wiki but a 'flat' triple cable like that is used to get electricity to farmhouses, telephone wires tend to be one above the other.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...bution&usg=AFQjCNGWJAz4fqVnXxWYJHQWWzTnevw_PQ


----------



## TVC (18 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> They could be 11Kv or 33Kv according to Wiki but a 'flat' triple cable like that is used to get electricity to farmhouses, telephone wires tend to be one above the other.
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiev_KvpOPMAhXsC8AKHafBAe4QFggdMAA&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_distribution&usg=AFQjCNGWJAz4fqVnXxWYJHQWWzTnevw_PQ


Difficult to tell as we can't see where it is going. If it is just going to a farm then it may just be 415V, if it is servicing a village then it could be more. The size of the insulation bushings suggests it isn't 11kV or higher as they just aren't big enough. It is final stage though as there is no earth carrier.


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Thanks, it looks like she has now.
> Thanks @summerdays.


Sometimes I try to fit in modding duties before going to work... if so I often forget to leave a message to say I've done an action as I'm in a bit of a rush/mind on two things ... sorry @Spinney


----------



## Spinney (18 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sometimes I try to fit in modding duties before going to work... if so I often forget to leave a message to say I've done an action as I'm in a bit of a rush/mind on two things ... sorry @Spinney


No worries!


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2016)

Big puddle




Big chimney




Big Weeeeeee.... Through a puddle


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 128926
> 
> Big puddle
> View attachment 128927
> ...


That's a lot of wee.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2016)

A big lump of cake on yesterdays ride..


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

mybike said:


> If it were a 'phone pole it would be 50v DC, a telegraph pole would carry 80v DC.
> 
> Mind, there's 3 wires which rather implies 3phase 415v


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 24v dc minimum definitely


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

mybike said:


> If it were a 'phone pole it would be 50v DC, a telegraph pole would carry 80v DC.
> 
> Mind, there's 3 wires which rather implies 3phase 415v


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> They could be 11Kv or 33Kv according to Wiki but a 'flat' triple cable like that is used to get electricity to farmhouses, telephone wires tend to be one above the other.
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiev_KvpOPMAhXsC8AKHafBAe4QFggdMAA&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_distribution&usg=AFQjCNGWJAz4fqVnXxWYJHQWWzTnevw_PQ


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

mybike said:


> If it were a 'phone pole it would be 50v DC, a telegraph pole would carry 80v DC.
> 
> Mind, there's 3 wires which rather implies 3phase 415v


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

I have a severe case of



itis.
It also affects me when people get technical about cars or bikes (particularly gearing).


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I have a severe case of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is if you ever come across an idiot who has crashed their car into one of those poles do not go near the cables, they could well be 'live' still.


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The point is if you ever come across an idiot who has crashed their car into one of those poles do not go near the cables, they could well be 'live' still.


That is very true. 
It's not exactly that I don't want to know, it's just that my brain literally freezes and switches off at the first whiff of technical when it comes to stuff like this. Maybe I was hypnotised years ago and don't know about it 
I can be relatively technical about my sewing machine and kiln if you like though  Although technical language tends to consist of doofers and wotsits


----------



## derrick (18 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 128818
> 
> 
> The big wide road. If you look carefully you can see my bike in the distance.
> ...


That looks like Brickendon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2016)

@potsy can you come and retrieve your weather please, it's pouring down here but 22 miles away in France i can see the sun shining


----------



## mybike (18 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> They could be 11Kv or 33Kv according to Wiki but a 'flat' triple cable like that is used to get electricity to farmhouses, telephone wires tend to be one above the other.
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiev_KvpOPMAhXsC8AKHafBAe4QFggdMAA&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_distribution&usg=AFQjCNGWJAz4fqVnXxWYJHQWWzTnevw_PQ



I'd expect telephone to be a self supporting cable rather than insulated wires these day.


----------



## summerdays (18 May 2016)

A large cock-up in the road surface


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2016)

This was the inspiration for the theme. It's by the cycle path on the A580 East Lancs Road. I would have liked to have got closer but there were a lot of thistles and I was wearing shorts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 128957
> 
> A large cock-up in the road surface


How do you stay balanced on that bike with that pannier stuffed with so much stuff ??

I would be exiting stage left on mine without a bit of equality on the right side.


----------



## summerdays (19 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> How do you stay balanced on that bike with that pannier stuffed with so much stuff ??
> 
> I would be exiting stage left on mine without a bit of equality on the right side.


It doesn't bother me, I'm used to it, I was carrying waterproofs a full set in feet and stuff I needed for later in the day, but somehow I dodged the showers unlike smallest summerling who got drenched on the way back from school.... Too cool to carry a coat....


----------



## potsy (19 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> How do you stay balanced on that bike with that pannier stuffed with so much stuff ?


Some of us cycle enough to have given up the stabilisers


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2016)

Ooooh! That's a biggun


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2016)

Currently in Switzerland for work. Took this outside the office. Just a little big in hill.


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Currently in Switzerland for work. Took this outside the office. Just a little big in hill.
> View attachment 129123


Did you take the opportunity to cycle there (only slightly longer than your normal commute)

Makes me miss Switzerland though, I haven't been for years.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Did you take the opportunity to cycle there (only slightly longer than your normal commute)
> 
> Makes me miss Switzerland though, I haven't been for years.



I had to read that twice as I first read it that you had been crowned 'Miss Switzerland '!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> Did you take the opportunity to cycle there (only slightly longer than your normal commute)
> 
> Makes me miss Switzerland though, I haven't been for years.



Unfortunately not. Flew out Thursday morning and landed back in Birmingham half hour or so ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2016)




----------



## GM (22 May 2016)

Here's one that's totally original ..... Big Winston and Big Ben


----------



## GM (22 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you sure that's not @The Velvet Curtain on that plinth?



I think he was in manc land that day, anyway TVC holds his walking stick with his left hand!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

Must have been a big mole to make this


----------



## TVC (22 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Must have been a big mole to make this
> 
> View attachment 129354


I love these little Leicestershire lanes.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I love these little Leicestershire lanes.


You should get yourself a bike TVC


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I love these little Leicestershire lanes.



It's the one from Mowsley to Gumley, cracking little lane to ride on, unless the cows at the Gumley end have calves with them


----------



## TVC (22 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's the one from Mowsley to Gumley, cracking little lane to ride on, unless the cows at the Gumley end have calves with them


I know it well, nice little climb onto it from Saddington reservoir.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know it well, nice little climb onto it from Saddington reservoir.



Heart Attack Hill as it is known on Strava. I went from Saddington to Mowsley and then to Gumley thus avoiding that climb, though I did do the one from Smeeton Westerby side back into Saddington.


----------



## TVC (22 May 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Heart Attack Hill as it is known on Strava. I went from Saddington to Mowsley and then to Gumley thus avoiding that climb, though I did do the one from Smeeton Westerby side back into Saddington.


Walking up the second half hill as I know it.

Theddingworth to Sibbertoft is also a nasty one because it has a really long false flat then gradiant to the bottom of it before it kicks meaning your legs are feeling it before the real effort. The reward though is stopping to watch the gliders as Hus Bos.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Walking up the second half hill as I know it.
> 
> Theddingworth to Sibbertoft is also a nasty one because it has a really long false flat then gradiant to the bottom of it before it kicks meaning your legs are feeling it before the real effort. The reward though is stopping to watch the gliders as Hus Bos.



I've done that one very slowly


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2016)

A big telescope.. 









A big bird... 






Anyone know if that's an egret or a swan?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> A big telescope..
> 
> View attachment 129386
> 
> ...



Neither, it's a Wood Pigeon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

Or a Wood Stork.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> A big bird...
> 
> View attachment 129389
> 
> ...


Or Woody Woodpecker...


----------



## potsy (22 May 2016)

Please take this competition seriously you lot


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2016)

That's potsy calling the kettle black!!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2016)

Meanwhile, a sensible entry..










Sorry, but you'll have to imagine it's all one piccie for the full effect as I couldn't get the whole of the old Lift Tower in in one shot


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2016)

Alternatively known as....






The Northampton Lighthouse.


----------



## benb (23 May 2016)

Here you go.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2016)

benb said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 129461


Thank you. I had neither he time nor inclination at 02:30 this morning <yawn>


----------



## benb (23 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you. I had neither he time nor inclination at 02:30 this morning <yawn>



I'f I'd had the time and inclination I'd have tweaked the perspective and blended the blue!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Another sensible entry.....this is a big first world problem:
> 
> View attachment 129462


Is that your neighbours complaining about you @User14044


----------



## potsy (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No it's not me. There's another sign which mentions a short bloke with tiny legs in spotty tights who speaks with a Manc accent on a dirty fixie. He's the main culprit


That rules me out, my accent is posh Cheshire as hoppy and coffeejo will confirm


----------



## potsy (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> What about the legs, tights and fixie? Three out of four, ain't bad


My fixie doesn't have brakes like all hipster bikes, so there's another thing wrong


----------



## potsy (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No it's not me. There's another sign which mentions a short bloke with tiny legs in spotty tights who speaks with a posh Cheshire accent on a fixie which doesn't have brakes like all hipster bikes. He's the main culprit


What colour is this fixie?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 May 2016)

potsy said:


> What colour is this fixie?


A clean one so it can't be yours


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Can't tell because apparently it's covered in mud.


----------



## potsy (23 May 2016)

My fixie is spotless I'll have you know, it has to be it hasn't been ridden since I bought it


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Another sensible entry.....this is a big first world problem:
> 
> View attachment 129462


I thought my squeak was bad today but hadn't realised quite how loud.... You can get them to take the sign down now, I have fixed it tonight


----------



## benb (24 May 2016)

So what's the current theme?


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2016)

BIG


----------



## hopless500 (24 May 2016)

potsy said:


> That rules me out, my accent is posh Cheshire as hoppy and coffeejo will confirm


----------



## mybike (24 May 2016)

potsy said:


> That rules me out, my accent is posh Cheshire as hoppy and coffeejo will confirm



Is that like a sort of Chester Liverpudlian?


----------



## raleighnut (24 May 2016)

mybike said:


> Is that like a sort of Chester Liverpudlian?


It always sounds like a Brummie putting on a Northern accent to me. (maybe that's just Knutsford. )


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

Big, in fact huge strawberries just eaten by me on the train home whilst reading a Brompton mag so the bike is there in spirit.






The phone battery is there for size comparison.


----------



## potsy (24 May 2016)

A big ride, on a big bike, by a big rider 

A big job there






A big egret


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

Another *BIG *strawberry and a bike


----------



## mybike (24 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another *BIG *strawberry and a bike
> 
> View attachment 129550



And you.


----------



## potsy (24 May 2016)

mybike said:


> And you.


What a way to spoil a good photo


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2016)

potsy said:


> A big ride, on a big bike, by a big rider
> 
> A big job there
> 
> ...


_<duh>_That's not an egret, that's a fence post!!


----------



## mybike (24 May 2016)

potsy said:


> What a way to spoil a good photo



It's a selfie.


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2016)

A big tree, I've been here in autumn and the council have to clear up loads of bags of leaves from the road.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2016)

Big feet as I went through a shift in the time~space continuum at Pitsford today.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2016)

My Schwinn Impact commuter/tourer and Watterson Towers, the second tallest(300ft.) student dormitory in the world


Watterson Towers and Schwinn Impact_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watterson_Towers
Oh, and a sculpture that looks like a big old styrofoam coffee cup.


Giant Coffee Cup and Schwinn Impact_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another *BIG *strawberry and a bike
> 
> View attachment 129550


Only just realised that Henry is there helping. Or eying up that strawberry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2016)

Yes he did try to maneuver his way to it before i managed to retrieve it.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2016)

A big triumphal arch


----------



## potsy (30 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC looks kinda different to how I remember him


Yep, for one he has hair, and for two he is riding a bike


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2016)

Egret_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
Haven't seen one of these for a page or two.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2016)

A big cat


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2016)

potsy said:


> A big cat
> 
> View attachment 130186


With bike


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2016)

Bushwhacked by a bloomin' big bush blown over on a Bank Holiday bimble on the bike path.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 130227
> 
> 
> Bushwhacked by a bloomin' big bush blown over on a Bank Holiday bimble on the bike path.



Is that the Nene Valley Way near the retail park?


----------



## TVC (31 May 2016)

potsy said:


> A big cat
> 
> View attachment 130186


Small...... far away.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2016)

This isn't big, it's bigger than big, in fact it's a Mammoth:


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This isn't big, it's bigger than big, in fact it's a Mammoth:
> 
> 
> View attachment 130475


Winner


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Big scary monster
> 
> View attachment 130502



Nah, it's only a cyclist.


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Big scary monster
> 
> View attachment 130502


And fully complies with all the rules too


----------



## summerdays (2 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> And fully complies with all the rules too


I've a sneaky suspicion I've seen that photo before, however I'm willing to ignore little details for such a good photo


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is that the Nene Valley Way near the retail park?


It is. Just under the Weston Mill bridge


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm going to come clean
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been taken in 2013. I wouldn't want to win, now would I?


I wasn't certain, just had a memory of decorated straw bales .... You could have easily persuaded me that it wasn't that one


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm going to come clean
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been taken in 2013. I wouldn't want to win, now would I?



Sounds like you ought to win.

I should mention, I call the person a cyclist because he is astride a bike, not because he is cycling.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2016)

I know it's judgement time but I'm only just starting to make a shortlist. Results might be later tonight...


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> I know it's judgement time but I'm only just starting to make a shortlist. Results might be later tonight...


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2016)

Um, tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Um, tomorrow.


Is that Sunday, cos it's tomorrow now


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that Sunday, cos it's tomorrow now


I'm not going to make any more promises.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> View attachment 130615


Wow scales have changed a lot since I last looked at them.... I like the ghostly green feet underneath.....


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> Wow scales have changed a lot since I last looked at them.... I like the ghostly green feet underneath.....


They are not scales, I am going nowhere near those


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> They are not scales, I am going nowhere near those


So if they aren't scales are they a device to see the bits of you hidden by your beer belly?


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> Wow scales have changed a lot since I last looked at them.... I like the ghostly green feet underneath.....



I thought it was a developing bath for feet. 

Well this is a photo thread.


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't care what they were, that picture gave me nightmares.


Now you know how we all feel


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2016)

So when do I find out if I won?


----------



## benb (4 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't care what they were, that picture gave me nightmares.


I, for one, welcome our new reptilian overlords.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2016)

Well I've finally finished trawling through the posts, making a shortlist ( which is surprisingly long and will have to be whittled down), all the while thinking it wasn't a good idea to choose a closing date for when I had just got home and had lots of things to catch up on. In the process I discovered that the closing date isn't actually until tomorrow! So @PeteXXX was right when he said Sunday. 

So thank you everyone for all your entries. @The Velvet Curtain will have to wait a bit longer to find out that he's won. Thanks also for keeping us topped up with feet and egret pictures. I don't know how we would manage without them. ( even the green reptilian ones).

Meanwhile some of the things we've learnt along the way:


Thanks to @potsy and his new found bird knowledge, we now know what a big egret looks like:










Potsy doesn't need stabilisers anymore.
The differences between telephone wires and electric cables and enough information about voltages to give some of us brain freeze.
TVC has hair and owns a bike but he only rides it triumphantly through Paris.
Rocky is scared of scarecrows.
Switzerland is too far for SuperSuperLeeds to commute on his bike and Summerdays was made Miss Switzerland when he was working out there. 
That's all folks and last minute entries welcome.


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2016)

Last minute egrets and feet pics


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Switzerland is too far for SuperSuperLeeds to commute on his bike and Summerdays was made Miss Switzerland when *he* was working out there.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2016)

A big splashy car going through the ford in Geddington this morning ...


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2016)

Someone said egrets??


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> Someone said egrets??
> 
> View attachment 130657


That is such a poor picture it could be one of @User14044's


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> That is such a poor picture it could be one of @User14044's



Hand held with a 99p camera & available light. Can't be bad.



User14044mountain said:


> There's no flies on me, when it comes to photography
> 
> View attachment 130658



I worry about you when your butler is away.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2016)

Into a big hole... I'm sure there's an Egret nest at the far end!


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2016)

@User14044 Big scary monster

View attachment 130502


This has got to be the winner


----------



## Stephenite (5 Jun 2016)

I can't quite make out what it is but it is big. The anonymous ladies in the photo appear more interested in the nobber taking the photo.


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2016)




----------



## Stephenite (5 Jun 2016)

Here's from a different angle. It's called 'Deep Cream Maradona'. My ride is in the foreground (@Fnaar).


----------



## Fnaar (5 Jun 2016)

Lordy!


----------



## Fnaar (5 Jun 2016)

A big view, Box Hill, last Monday.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> View attachment 130809
> 
> 
> Here's from a different angle. It's called 'Deep Cream Maradona'. My ride is in the foreground (@Fnaar).


That looks like a Curly Whurly with the chocolate sucked off then microwaved for 30 seconds!


----------



## Fnaar (5 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> That looks like a Curly Whurly with the chocolate sucked off


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> View attachment 130809
> 
> 
> Here's from a different angle. It's called 'Deep Cream Maradona'. My ride is in the foreground (@Fnaar).


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jun 2016)

I've found a giant egret for @potsy


----------



## Katherine (5 Jun 2016)

( In no particular order)
*
Runners up: Part one*


@Supersuperleeds












@summerdays










@User14044 






@alonerider


----------



## Katherine (5 Jun 2016)

( In no particular order)
*
Runners up: Part two
*
@potsy 





@Dave 123





@booze and cake





@PeteXXX


----------



## Katherine (6 Jun 2016)

And the winner is :
Big Winston and Big Ben
by
@GM







Congratulations.
Looking forward to your next challenge.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2016)

Congrats @GM. Great pictures... even from @potsy


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2016)

Well thanks Katherine, I take it the cheque arrived in time..... I wasn't expecting to win, I thought SD's photo of the pot hole was a winner !

Moving on........
Next topic is similar to what Katherine did a short while ago with her book theme, but this time it's film titles. Same rules, must include your bike, and no old photos. Closing date 3rd July.

Good luck!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2016)

Well done @GM 

Now i would have put money on you doing a music themed challenge.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> Next topic is similar to what Katherine did a short while ago with her book theme, but this time it's film titles. Same rules, must include your bike, and no old men in photos


That's TVC or rocky not winning then


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

Congrats GM

I took a photo this morning ... now I need to find a title to suit.....


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Easy Rider
> 
> View attachment 130994
> 
> ...



I'd have called it "No Country for Old Men"


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2016)

Congratulations @GM a worthy winner. 
And thanks for a fun competition @Katherine


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Easy Rider
> 
> View attachment 130994
> 
> ...



You could have fooled me, and said that's on the way to Hertford this morning! 




Hill Wimp said:


> Well done @GM
> 
> Now i would have put money on you doing a music themed challenge.



That's a good idea..... you can musical films as well !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2016)

Rocky Balbao (I think that is the one where he looks really old)


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The Hobbit
> 
> View attachment 131026


Don't make me report you like I did TVC


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Don't make me report you like I did TVC


Oi, wot have I done?


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

Roxanne


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

1984


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 131034
> 
> 1984


Why has rocky taken a pic and posted it in your name?


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> View attachment 131034
> 
> 1984



There was a Russian film in 1991 entitled Leg.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> There was a Russian film in 1991 entitled Leg.


In Russian?


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2016)

Is summerdays cycling without her shorts?


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Is summerdays cycling without her shorts?


I put the wrong shorts on today.... My short shorts....  Normal service will be resumed tomorrow


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> I put the wrong shorts on today.... My short shorts....  Normal service will be resumed tomorrow


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Is summerdays cycling without her shorts?


Invisible shorts, like mine, see they're catching on.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2016)

Roots.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2016)

I am (a) Legend, just for @ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2016)

Sorry @potsy , you're going to have to explain. I no longer follow this thread as there's too much chatter tbh rather then pics.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry @potsy , you're going to have to explain. I no longer follow this thread as there's too much chatter tbh rather then pics.


Topic is film titles, I just thought you might appreciate the pic


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry @potsy , you're going to have to explain. I no longer follow this thread as there's too much chatter tbh rather then pics.



That's why there is a sticky post at the top of Cafe with just the previous winning photo and the details of the next challenge!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's why there is a sticky post at the top of Cafe with just the previous winning photo and the details of the next challenge!




As I said, too much chatter.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As I said, too much chatter.


Misery guts, I bet you don't even wave hello


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Misery guts, I bet you don't even wave hello




Not a case of misery guts Potsy. There's just too much banter going on between the photos, even with the other dedicated thread. You dip in here and it's very hard to get an idea of what's going on, which photo's are for what challenge etc, there's too much chat to wade through. That's probably why only the same few people are posting and no one else. I maybe wrong but that's just my own observations of this thread.


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> I am (a) Legend, just for @ianrauk
> 
> View attachment 131165


Shouldn't that be Yesterday's Men


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's why there is a sticky post at the top of Cafe with just the previous winning photo and the details of the next challenge!


Not yet this time ... 

Edit: Done now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2016)

potsy said:


> Scum
> 
> View attachment 131165



FIFY


----------



## Katherine (9 Jun 2016)

Excalibur


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2016)

No blockbuster movies, soooooo











Here's a couple of trailers.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> No blockbuster movies, soooooo
> 
> View attachment 131393
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> No blockbuster movies, soooooo
> 
> View attachment 131393
> 
> ...





Lets have an intermission then for those that remember those 


View: https://youtu.be/CCo1Ffn9_u8



Ice cream anyone ??


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2016)

currenyly eating an ice cream and typing badly... you shpuld see the state of an ongouing mod conversation....


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> currenyly eating an ice cream and typing badly... you shpuld see the state of an ongouing mod conversation....


CTRL C / CRTL V


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2016)

The Dead Pool


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

Time for some serious(ish) ones:






which is obviously:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

which is:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

being:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

and finally:


----------



## GM (10 Jun 2016)

Great photos @Supersuperleeds, but I can't see the titles I get a little box with a question mark in........


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2016)

​
What does it mean when I see one of these?
@Supersuperleeds has used them today , but I often see them in people's posts and have never been able to find out.

*Edit*
I have discovered that they don't copy or quote .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

Trying to fix them now!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

@GM @summerdays fixed I hope!


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Trying to fix them now!





Katherine said:


> Fixed and it really helped... Made me laugh especially sting!
> 
> What does it mean when I see one of these?
> @Supersuperleeds has used them today , but I often see them in people's posts and have never been able to find out.
> ...


They send a notification to the person to a specific post - if you are talking about the @ so @Katherine should notify you that you are mentioned in this post!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> They send a notification to the person to a specific post - if you are talking about the @ so @Katherine should notify you that you are mentioned in this post!



No, it was the box that says img in it. I presume it's some kind of image but I see it a lot and wonder what the op had included in their post that doesn't seem to open.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> No, it was the box that says img in it. I presume it's some kind of image but I see it a lot and wonder what the op had included in their post that doesn't seem to open.



I linked to the images on imdb and either they didn't like it or the forum didn't which results in the IMG error. In the end I saved copies to my computer and uploaded them instead.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> No, it was the box that says img in it. I presume it's some kind of image but I see it a lot and wonder what the op had included in their post that doesn't seem to open.


Sorry it was a broken link in that case! Now fixed


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2016)

That all so makes sense now. For a moment i thought you were suffering a major senior moment @Supersuperleeds.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That all so makes sense now. For a moment i thought you were suffering a major senior moment @Supersuperleeds.


I ain't old enough for senior moments.

(Kids and our lass may disagree)


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2016)

Driving Miss Daisy




I did try some other angles but failed to get the car in there at the same time!


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2016)

Ooooo I've just remembered another one....





My Left Foot!

(I can't believe I've beaten Rocky to that one


----------



## Katherine (12 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> Ooooo I've just remembered another one....
> View attachment 131665
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2016)

(K)night Rider, from last nights' ride. Dave on the left. Garry in the middle, and, who knows, The Hoff on the right!


----------



## Katherine (12 Jun 2016)

The Sting 







You've Got Mail


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2016)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2016)




----------



## GM (13 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think Supersuperleeds wants to win this



Yea, he's doing well ! 

Keep them coming!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think Supersuperleeds wants to win this



I just want to be part of the gang


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2016)

The old man and the sea


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> With the weather not looking great for the ride, a couple of mates and I rode the 100 mile 'Chase the Rising Sun' (not that we saw it!) overnight sportive from Hunstanton to Southwold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having just caught up on the 'your ride today' thread, I understand why you're standing in the sea with a beer!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Having just caught up on the 'your ride today' thread, I understand why you're standing in the sea with a beer!


I was quite damp from the ride, so standing in the sea wasn't really much wetter.... Lol


----------



## benb (14 Jun 2016)

I've got a good one I'm thinking of, hope no one else does it before I get the chance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> I've got a good one I'm thinking of, hope no one else does it before I get the chance.



Tell us what it is and we will avoid doing it, especially if we think it has a chance of winning


----------



## benb (14 Jun 2016)

The Green Mile





Sleeper


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

Marsden rock and tynemouth taken from southshields


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2016)

0lonerider said:


> Marsden rock and tynemouth taken from southshields
> View attachment 131903
> View attachment 131904
> View attachment 131903
> ...


What's the film?


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The Cruel Sea?


The Rock.

No bike though





I was born less than a mile from that Rock, those who have met me can most likely tell from my accent.


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

North and south from lizard point


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Rock.
> 
> No bike though
> 
> ...


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2016)

0lonerider said:


> North and south from lizard point
> View attachment 131905
> View attachment 131906


You've really got the hang of this competition, include an Egret and your foot in the picture and you will surely win.


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

Tvc shields or Sunderland? Anything you would like a pic of while I'm in the area?


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2016)

The Cruel Sea is one of Mr K's favourite films. I've got an idea for a picture of another of his favourites. I passed it with a group on Sunday and only thought about it much later on my way home. Trouble is its going to pour down for the foreseeable future. I'll still go out but taking pictures is another matter.


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2016)

0lonerider said:


> Tvc shields or Sunderland? Anything you would like a pic of while I'm in the area?


Shields, we still have relatives in Marsden. I haven't been back for at least 20 years, must make a visit some time, I bet it has changed.


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

Just a bit! New swimming pool the piers are being restored most of the seafront has new paths even the beach has been reshaped it looks great now


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

Swedish egret


----------



## benb (14 Jun 2016)

I think some people don't understand the purpose of this thread


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> I think some people don't understand the purpose of this thread


I think you'll find they do.
Go back to the start and read it


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2016)

0lonerider said:


> Marsden rock and tynemouth taken from southshields
> View attachment 131903
> View attachment 131904
> View attachment 131903
> ...



and......



0lone
rider said:


> North and south from lizard point
> View attachment 131905
> View attachment 131906



Nice pics, but there's one thing missing


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Swedish egret
> View attachment 131916


Very regal. I would say thats a greater egret.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Very regal. I would say thats a greater egret.


He was very handsome. We got hissed at for providing cooked rice but he approved of bread. Silly boy, it provides no nutrition.


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Swedish egret
> View attachment 131916



That is a very good photo, nice lighting, good exposure. If only it had a bike in there somewhere it would be in the top three !


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> That is a very good photo, nice lighting, good exposure. If only it had a bike in there somewhere it would be in the top three !


Yebbut, there are water droplets dropping from the beak


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

Oh. But. Bottom top 3 is good


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Yebbut, there are water droplets dropping from the beak



I thought it was dribbling.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> I thought it was dribbling.


*sigh*


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> That is a very good photo, nice lighting, good exposure. If only it had a bike in there somewhere it would be in the top three !


Underneath its paws I think you'll find there was a bike


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Underneath its paws I think you'll find there was a bike



I didn't know swans had paws, you learn something new every day!


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> I didn't know swans had paws, you learn something new every day!


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)




----------



## benb (14 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I think you'll find they do.
> Go back to the start and read it



I'm not reading nearly 1,000 pages! 
I just assumed it was a challenge on a specific theme that the winner of the previous one set.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> I'm not reading nearly 1,000 pages!
> I just assumed it was a challenge on a specific theme that the winner of the previous one set.


Well. Yes. Sort of, with egret and foot conditions


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> I'm not reading nearly 1,000 pages!
> I just assumed it was a challenge on a specific theme that the winner of the previous one set.





hopless500 said:


> Well. Yes. Sort of, with egret and foot conditions



You're both right. It's a theme but it's also taken quite light heartedly with a few jokes thrown in between the genuine entries!!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2016)

Rocky...


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2016)

Rocky IV


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2016)

The Signalman


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2016)

Tank


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2016)

Convoy!

(There was a bridge swing which caused huge tailbacks.... Unless you were on a bike)


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2016)

I took this one yesterday and managed to dodge those clouds.





Frozen


----------



## benb (16 Jun 2016)

Crank


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> Crank
> View attachment 132034


If you had both of them in the photo, it'd be Crank2


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> Crank
> View attachment 132034


This should win, not least because of all the films used this is by far the best


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 132012
> 
> 
> I hate to correct the posts above but this is what Rocky looks like


Why is your head disproportionate to your body? Mirrors???


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> Crank
> View attachment 132034


?


----------



## benb (17 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> ?



There's a film called Crank, and that part of the bicycle is the crank.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2016)

benb said:


> There's a film called Crank, and that part of the bicycle is the crank.


I know that is a bit of the bicycle but I've never heard of a film by that name.


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I know that is a bit of the bicycle but I've never heard of a film by that name.


You are missing a treat, I suggest you download it immediately and have a bit of a cultural evening


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2016)

The Invisible Man


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2016)

American Graffiti


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 132157
> 
> American Graffiti



I was tempted to do this one, but even I couldn't justify the American part.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was tempted to do this one, but even I couldn't justify the American part.


Neither could I....


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2016)

Driving Miss Daisy (oxeye daisy to the left of street sign)


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2016)

The Hill 
(Me pedalling over the top of Ditchling Beacon)


----------



## GM (21 Jun 2016)

Bonus point for that one @PeteXXX having done it several times I feel your pain!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2016)

GM said:


> Bonus point for that one @PeteXXX having done it several times I feel your pain!


Thanks. It's a toughie, isn't it!


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2016)

Lawnmower man

Took a lot of planning did that...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2016)

The Eagle Has Landed


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2016)

Poor Cow 1967


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2016)

Shadowlands


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Shadowlands
> 
> View attachment 133361


That looks nice, where is it?


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That looks nice, where is it?




Grimsby


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That looks nice, where is it?


Chateau de Tanlay, Burgundy, France.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Château_de_Tanlay


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Grimsby


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2016)

This thread is sadly lacking again.
Here you go....


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2016)

hopless500 said:


> This thread is sadly lacking again.
> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 133425


Pink


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pink


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jul 2016)

How green was my valley


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2016)

hopless500 said:


> This thread is sadly lacking again.
> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 133425



Das Boot?


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2016)

Smithbat said:


> How green was my valley
> 
> View attachment 133528


Georgous


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2016)

The Green Mile


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jul 2016)

When does this one close??


----------



## summerdays (1 Jul 2016)

hopless500 said:


> When does this one close??


Shhh the more photos the better


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2016)

hopless500 said:


> When does this one close??




It's supposed to be this Sunday, but I'm going away for the weekend, so depending what time I get back Sunday evening if it's too late it'll be Monday evening. If that's ok with everyone.


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2016)

OK folks, it's decision time and what a difficult decision it was. A Big thanks to all who entered, there were over 40 photos to choose from. I took SatNav's idea of putting all the photos in a folder to make it easier to view them all...... 







The Runners up in no particular order are......
@Supersuperleeds with The Sting





and The Colour Purple






@benb with Sleeper






@PeteXXX with The Eagle has Landed






and even @User14044 made a gallant entry with Waiting for Godot






and the winner is........


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2016)

Drum roll........

Congratulations @PeteXXX with Poor Cow






Well done Pete, this made me smile. Over to you now to choose the next topic


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> Drum roll........
> 
> Congratulations @PeteXXX with Poor Cow
> 
> ...


Well done @PeteXXX and an enjoyable comp @GM


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2016)

Ooooops Forgot to mention a big thanks to our usherette @Hill Wimp for the Ice creams in the interval


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> Ooooops Forgot to mention a big thanks to our usherette @Hill Wimp for the Ice creams in the interval




Funnily i was looking at photos of the HilsHop European Tour 2015 yesterday to see where we were a year ago and i saw all the photos of the food and drink that we bombed the challenge and mundane with.

This thread is decidedly lacking in that department so maybe @PeteXXX will rectify that for his next challenge


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jul 2016)

Congrats @PeteXXX and thank you @GM for a lovely competition


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2016)

Congratulations @PeteXXX thanks @GM for the great challenge. 
What's next?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> Drum roll........
> 
> Congratulations @PeteXXX with Poor Cow
> 
> ...


I am honoured and humbled...... Thanks for a great competition @GM 
The next topic shall be _Someting fluffy _
The day of judgement is 23rd July

(Fluffy ice cream or cake topping may be permissilble)


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jul 2016)

Thanks @GM and well done @PeteXXX


----------



## summerdays (4 Jul 2016)

About to start work ... I'll sort the photo moving/title later .... fluffy.... hmmm!!! Need to start thinking on that one!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2016)

Fluffy cygnet.

I have cycled to the bird hide honest


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2016)

View attachment 133921


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Fluffy professor
> 
> View attachment 133926


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2016)

Bum fluff


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

Triple fluffiness...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2016)

Fluffy clouds taken I think on Tuesday:


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2016)

I've had two ideas now I just need to set it up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2016)

and three fluffy cygnets taken today:


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 134184
> and three fluffy cygnets taken today:


Get a foot in too and those 'egrets' would win it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Get a foot in too and those 'egrets' would win it.



The big white egret on the right clearly has its feet on show


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2016)

This was nice and fluffy.... But I wanted to eat it so in my rush I didn't notice it wasn't in focus!

There is even 2 cycle racks outside.... This could be a dangerous find!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2016)

Fluffy fennel in the foreground


----------



## accountantpete (8 Jul 2016)

Fluffy but sadly no bike


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2016)

Fluffy seagull chick


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 134376
> 
> Fluffy seagull chick



Are you @User14044 in disguise?


----------



## summerdays (9 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 134376
> 
> Fluffy seagull chick


That's worse than mine.... At least you could see the out of focus ice cream that's just a spec of dirt on your lens


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's worse than mine.... At least you could see the out of focus ice cream that's just a spec of dirt on your lens


 Honest it was a chick but I didn't have my glasses on the


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2016)

Fluffy water at the canoe centre


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2016)

I thought thistle be a good fluffy photo.. (please don't laugh at the state of my old pub bike..)


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2016)

I've got an idea for a photo, but I'm struggling on how to get a bit of bike near my bellybutton


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> I've got an idea for a photo, but I'm struggling on how to get a bit of bike near my bellybutton


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> I've got an idea for a photo, but I'm struggling on how to get a bit of bike near my bellybutton


Lean on the crossbar with a 'selfie stick'.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2016)

PS. Where's my badge...


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Lean on the crossbar with a 'selfie stick'.



I think I'll lose my crossbar if I did that!


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> PS. Where's my badge...


I don't know what you are talking about, it's under your avatar ....


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> I think I'll lose my crossbar if I did that!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2016)

Fluffy or what ???


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Fluffy or what ???
> 
> View attachment 134873


Is he looking for a worm??


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Is he looking for a worm??


No just being his usual monkey self


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No just being his usual monkey self


That's my boy


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, it's under your avatar ....


So it is! My apologies


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2016)

What's the closing date @PeteXXX ?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's the closing date @PeteXXX ?


I do believe it is the 23rd of July


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2016)

Cinders is 'fluffier' than Henry though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Cinders is 'fluffier' than Henry though.
> 
> View attachment 134907


Yeah but the pose is not quite as good


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2016)

Whilst out hunting fictional creatures with little Summerling I saw this, and explained that some adults hunt real things!





Edit: forgot to say fluffy cotinus coggygria


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Fluffy or what ???
> 
> View attachment 134873



You appear to have stolen one of my cats. Could I have him back please? As evidence, I present one of my entries, Max in his aero tuck:


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> You appear to have stolen one of my cats. Could I have him back please? As evidence, I present one of my entries, Max in his aero tuck:
> 
> View attachment 135175


There are times when i would happily post Henry aged 9mths old to anyone who would have him.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> There are times when i would happily post Henry aged 9mths old to anyone who would have him.



9 months?! He's a big chap!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2016)

AndyRM said:


> 9 months?! He's a big chap!


Not really i think the photo is at an odd angle. He is a string bean and quite small in the flesh.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not really i think the photo is at an odd angle. He is a string bean and quite small in the flesh.



Most of him is in your bag to be fair, hard to judge. He looks a loveable rogue, but then most cats are!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2016)

He is a real cuddle cat and full of character. I feel a little sorry for him sometimes as my other cat who is 3-4yrs old ( rescued ) and female doesn't want to play with him. It has crossed my mind many times to get another kitten so they can play together but then you weight up the costs of insurance etc and it becomes silly for me.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2016)

Have some more fluffy clouds......


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2016)

I could win this competition, you know...


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2016)

This didn't work quite as well as I wanted .... Too many sky reflections ... I give you Fluffy, an adorable dog (with three heads and a few anger management issues!)


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2016)

Judging is tomorrow folks, so there's still time to find someone or something fluffy


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2016)

Here is Max, resting after a long day in the saddle.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2016)

The spot where a fluffy bunny disappeared!


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2016)

I went on an extra loop yesterday to find some fluffiness. All the sheep had been shorn so I didn't even bother to stop. Then I went looking for these alpacas. Normally there are loads of them in the field by the road but when I want to stop for a photo, of course, they're in the next field back. In fact I missed them on the way past and only saw them when I'd turned round on my way home.
PS there are some fluffy clouds!


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2016)

How about a fluffy duster and a fluffy fur ball.....


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> How about a fluffy duster and a fluffy fur ball.....
> 
> View attachment 135781


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 135725
> 
> 
> The spot where a fluffy bunny disappeared!


And a fluffy bike? Lol


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> How about a fluffy duster and a fluffy fur ball.....
> 
> View attachment 135781


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2016)

Judging will take place when I finish work tonight, or more likely, tomorrow morning if I finish at my usual stupid o'clock...
Any entries posted after midnight tonight will be checked, admired (or not, as the case may be) then discarded.
Harsh, but fair, I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2016)

Now I'm up and about, I have had some time to peruse the entries.

Firstly, a few runner ups:-

@Hill Wimp with






@GM with
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url




https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url
But the winning entry for this competition is....
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url




https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url
For the scary photograph of Tricerafluffytops by @summerdays

Thanks for the entries folks


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> And a fluffy bike? Lol


Ah, I'd not realised that I posted the picture without the bike.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the comp @PeteXXX Congratulations @summerdays!!

Looking forward to your challenge. I'm hiring a bike for the first time in all the times we've come down to Cornwall.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2016)

Great competition @PeteXXX and we'll done  @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

Thank you very much.... I had thought about doing an indoor option with the bike actually watching the TV.... But decided it was a bit risky getting caught by Mr Summerdays!!

I will have a think.....


----------



## GM (24 Jul 2016)

Congratulations @summerdays a very worthy winner great photo. 

And thanks @PeteXXX for a interesting competition


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

Ok I'm dithering between yellow and lines.... Both inspired by the TDF (translation for @potsy - some gloves blokes  went to France to try and ride their bikes a bit faster than Potsy can) so it's either or both with a bike related theme or bike in the picture! Closing date in about 2 and a bit weeks time ....


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Ha ha - yellow!!
> 
> View attachment 136037


Hmm I will add taken from today onwards just incase you are about to flood me with your back catalogue of feet in yellow socks


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That was taken this morning in Summertown (fitting place seeing as you are the judge). There's yellow, there's the handlebars of my Brommie.....the only slight hiccup is that Mrs R took the photo (on my phone). Now that's not bad for me, as I'm sure you'll agree


Taken before the challenge was even set, that's a thread ban at least


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

I decided to allow it as I hadn't specified that it had to be taken for this time period but to stop older ones being submitted anyway I'm sure I can be subjected to new photos of yellow socks!!


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Taken before the challenge was even set, that's a thread ban at least



Either that or make him the winner for his foresight. I know which I favour.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2016)

Yellow sun taken from the train lines and there is a bike on this train somewhere.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2016)

A line of bollards, yellow flowers and van. Some of the flowers are growing in an old bike just behind mine.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2016)

Some men in yellow working by the wall of the art deco lido in Penzance.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2016)

Lines of ropes and masts.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Ha ha - yellow!!
> 
> View attachment 136037


Are you signing autographs for your fan club there?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2016)

Well done @summerdays! 
Good comp @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2016)

Zebras with a horses head fitted.. Who'd a thought they'd live near my house?!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2016)

Fence lines, power lines & a yellow weed .. And a bike


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> This didn't work quite as well as I wanted .... Too many sky reflections ... I give you Fluffy, an adorable dog (with three heads and a few anger management issues!)
> View attachment 135282



Great picture of our average local Audi drivers !!


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2016)

Straight lines of the balance beams, hand rails, support for sign, sides of the lock. Yellow triangles on balance beams.






Edit: should have added, both Mrs MY and my bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2016)

Nothing really yellow here, but I'm certain this is an egret nest!


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2016)

I passed a whole field full of lollaping brown fluffiness this evening. Oh well..


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Yellow plant - Potsy tells me it's an orchid
> 
> View attachment 136686


It's Ben weed.... And you get those stripy Cinnabar caterpillars on them.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2016)

Last time I payed attention it was "fluffy".

Did I not win again?


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2016)

It's now yellow and or lines ... WITH A BIKE or bike related, and must be taken in this comp time range ....


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's now yellow and or lines ... WITH A BIKE or bike related, and must be taken in this comp time range ....




And the time range is? I'm super keen this time....


User14044mountain said:


> Sadly @potsy beat you.........as did @summerdays




Does that mean I can have "officially crap"under my cow picture?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Did I not win again?



Yes, you didn't


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

Just about to cycle off for a small aperitif before lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> A line of bollards, yellow flowers and van. Some of the flowers are growing in an old bike just behind mine.
> View attachment 136303


Lovely, thats a winner for sure


----------



## accountantpete (29 Jul 2016)

The lawn may need mowing


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Sadly @potsy beat you.........as did @summerdays


I've gone to extreme lengths to guarantee I do not win, given up cycling


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> I've gone to extreme lengths to guarantee I do not win, given up cycling


If I was judge you would win whatever


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

accountantpete said:


> The lawn may need mowing
> 
> View attachment 136741


That's very arty Pete


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> If I was judge you would win whatever


Fortunately you are not


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy's new bike
> 
> View attachment 136751


Presumably the wee one!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2016)

Old railway lines... Apologies for the state of the banana


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## stearman65 (9 Aug 2016)

First trip on my Tracer semi mobility recumbent trike.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 138366
> 
> 
> Old railway lines... Apologies for the state of the banana



A banana that looks like that will actually taste like banana.......not like those green hard things that are just not ready.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> A banana that looks like that will actually taste like banana.......not like those green hard things that are just not ready.


True... So true! But the competition needs yellow in it to be a winner


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> True... So true! But the competition needs yellow in it to be a winner




Ha ha , there's enough there to qualify sir.... Good pic.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> A banana that looks like that will actually taste like banana.......not like those green hard things that are just not ready.



I'd say it was only fit for the compost bin.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> I'd say it was only fit for the compost bin.


Or mashed up and baked into a banana cake


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> I'd say it was only fit for the compost bin.



It would seem we disagree.....there's only one way to sort this out......

Fight.....fight....fight.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2016)

Bananas are the devils food


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> It would seem we disagree.....there's only one way to sort this out......
> 
> Fight.....fight....fight.....



Come on then.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> Come on then.



.....It's on....


----------



## GM (13 Aug 2016)

A late entry.........


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bananas are the devils food


I have an amusing story about bananas... One day I might regale you with it....


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I have an amusing story about bananas... One day I might regale you with it....




regale us


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2016)

Have you got a closing date by any chance? I was just looking in the other locked thread and it's still on fluffyness.

How about some feet to keep us going?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 140490
> Have you got a closing date by any chance? I was just looking in the other locked thread and it's still on fluffyness.
> 
> How about some feet to keep us going?


That's a lot of leg on show, who's are they?
Obviously not Jo's, way too long


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

Does this count?
@I like Skol, sat on a bike, photographing an egret


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2016)

How about mid week.... Wednesday? Then that will allow someone to set a new one for the BH weekend?


And I have my own entry for lines......




















Here is one I prepared earlier (well most of the summer!!!) hung this week!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> How about mid week.... Wednesday? Then that will allow someone to set a new one for the BH weekend?
> 
> 
> And I have my own entry for lines......
> ...


 finally


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> How about mid week.... Wednesday? Then that will allow someone to set a new one for the BH weekend?
> 
> 
> And I have my own entry for lines......
> ...


Strange place to need a gate


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> How about mid week.... Wednesday? Then that will allow someone to set a new one for the BH weekend?
> 
> 
> And I have my own entry for lines......
> ...


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> Strange place to need a gate


Yes, we need the proof it's yours, in situ!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Yes, we need the proof it's yours, in situ!!


When it's drier.... I'll post a pic with my bike But in the meantime I wouldn't have a pic of it with undercoat on if it wasn't mine!! All those curls, I would stand back then notice yet another angle I hadn't painted..... And so heavy I could only balance it rather than lift it! (The gate post uses cotter pins to hold it in place). But Mr Summerdays did that bit so I still don't know what one is, and I used the copper bike stuff to help slide onto the fittings).


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> When it's drier.... I'll post a pic with my bike But in the meantime I wouldn't have a pic of it with undercoat on if it wasn't mine!! All those curls, I would stand back then notice yet another angle I hadn't painted..... And so heavy I could only balance it rather than lift it! (The gate post uses cotter pins to hold it in place). But Mr Summerdays did that bit so I still don't know what one is, and I used the copper bike stuff to help slide onto the fittings).
> View attachment 140502


Well done. You've achieved more than I have this summer.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2016)

Someone stole my garden gate once.
I didn't say anything in case they _took a fence_... _took offence_.. geddit


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Someone stole my garden gate once.
> I didn't say anything in case they _took a fence_... _took offence_.. geddit



old but appreciated....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> old but appreciated....


Pretty much like myself....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2016)

_Pic taken a day or so ago at Canons Ashby House._

There's yellow flowers there if you look carefully.
The winning point, in my mind though, is the brace of stone egrets, licking lollipops, perched atop the gateposts!!


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 140538
> 
> _Pic taken a day or so ago at Canons Ashby House._
> 
> ...


Are you trying to out do me in the gate stakes


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> Are you trying to out do me in the gate stakes



Mines bigger than yours...

It's Gategate..


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2016)

Introducing my first entry (and right foot and tomorrow's breakfast), won't be near a bike until Wednesday but imagine there's one behind the curtain...


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 140552
> 
> 
> Introducing my first entry (and right foot and tomorrow's breakfast), won't be near a bike until Wednesday but imagine there's one behind the curtain...


Yes I think you have the idea...


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2016)

Yellow beer, lines, bikes.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2016)

A track I used to ride until developers got hold of the old stately pile and fenced it off


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> A track I used to ride until developers got hold of the old stately pile and fenced it off
> 
> View attachment 140684


 feckers.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> feckers.


It was never an official track, but loads of folk used it. It's a Grade two listed shell. It'll take years to finish I reckon, along with half a dozen new build mansions in the grounds.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> It was never an official track, but loads of folk used it. It's a Grade two listed shell. It'll take years to finish I reckon, along with half a dozen new build mansions in the grounds.


Bet the 'shell' ends up as 'Apartments'


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Bet the 'shell' ends up as 'Apartments'



Yep, that seems to be the current plan..
Overstone House


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, that seems to be the current plan..
> Overstone House


----------



## summerdays (24 Aug 2016)

A quick reminder that it's meant to close today but I suspect I won't get around to looking until tomorrow!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2016)

Late entry.... 






My Defy 2


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2016)

Erhem @summerdays ?????


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2016)

Sorry I forget when I'm home and it's hard like now when I'm visiting my Dad again! I will try to look later when on the train if I get a decent signal.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sorry I forget when I'm home and it's hard like now when I'm visiting my Dad again! I will try to look later when on the train if I get a decent signal.


Sorry to hear about your Dad, I didn't know. I'm sure we can manage with feet and egrets for a while


----------



## summerdays (27 Aug 2016)

You could at least link me to the winning photo since you are trying to be helpful @User14044 

Dad was out of bed and managed a shuffle to the bed though managed to tangle all the tubes in the process so it was good to see him temporarily on his feet!


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2016)

Maybe there should be a default rule that if the competition judge is late then @User14044 wins


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It's got everything


Well, you say that but the model isn't that clever and I cannot a bike


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope he's progressing
> 
> BTW I've had a look through and it's clear that @rockmountain is the winner. So hopefully I've saved you a bit of work.




FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 140552
> 
> 
> Introducing my first entry (and right foot and tomorrow's breakfast), won't be near a bike until Wednesday but imagine there's one behind the curtain...


Weird


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2016)

GM said:


> View attachment 140681
> 
> Yellow beer, lines, bikes.


I'd have taken those back. Shouldn't be cloudy


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'd have taken those back. Shouldn't be cloudy



That's the finest Kernel IPA, delicious!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2016)

Just for a change and to add some spice.

2 feet 4 paws


----------



## Vertego (29 Aug 2016)

Clearly, someone here needs to put her (or his) foot down and get the latest subject posted. Nothing set since July?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2016)

Vertego said:


> Clearly, someone here needs to put her (or his) foot down and get the latest subject posted. Nothing set since July?



Any photo of feet or egrets qualify whatever the subject. A photo with both will get a top three placing, at least.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2016)

The red dot is a cyclist I keep overtaking.


----------



## summerdays (29 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 141732
> 
> The red dot is a cyclist I keep overtaking.


That means they keep overtaking you too

I'm currently ruminating on my decision....of course it is made easier by the fact that a number of photos are deemed inadmissible..... (Yes that includes most feet pics!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2016)




----------



## summerdays (29 Aug 2016)

Ok after some more dithering (helped by a trip to the pub and a walk)....

First a special mention to @Salty seadog for being the new kid and NOT following the rules (just like the kids in the back row) but showing some interesting "alternative" composition




And to @GM who was the only one to use yellow liquid.... I was expecting more entries!





I liked @Katherine's flowers - a lovely display that seemed summery with yellow car and lines! (Someone taking the comp seriously)







Which brings me to to runner up.....










I loved the shape of the fruit mimicking the wheel, and the distortion of perspective..... A very close silver medal!










Which leaves the Gold Medal going to ........











@Hill Wimp for this lovely photograph of her bike in the yellow corn!! Congrats!


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Aug 2016)

Congrats @hillwimp!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2016)

Well done @Hill Wimp


----------



## summerdays (29 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @Hill Wimp - that's great!!!
> 
> Thanks @summerdays for a great competition - and now you can relax


So can you until the next judging day

I decided to ignore your and @potsy 's entries....


----------



## potsy (29 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> So can you until the next judging day
> 
> I decided to ignore your and @potsy 's entries....


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2016)

Thank you @summerdays , a lovely summer competition.
Congratulations @Hill Wimp, a lovely photo. Looking forward to your new theme.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2016)

Congratulations @Hill Wimp, and thanks for the fun topic for the competition @summerdays (and also for my Silver Medal!!)


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> Ok after some more dithering (helped by a trip to the pub and a walk)....
> 
> First a special mention to @Salty seadog for being the new kid and NOT following the rules (just like the kids in the back row) but showing some interesting "alternative" composition
> View attachment 141812
> ...




Thank you @summerdays this won't be forgotten  and thank you all for your congratulations.

I'm going to need some time to think of a suitable theme to get you all thinking so give me a few hours to


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2016)

Well done @Hill Wimp. A worthy winner, it must be that new phone  A big thanks to @summerdays for an interesting competition .


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

OK are you ready ?

After much thought at 2am in between securing a shrew and a mouse from Henry I have your next challenge should you wish to take it.

Inspired by the great views that many CCers post of their travels and the fact I live on the beach and look out to the sea daily the challenge is.

"The view to the fore *or* aft." That's ahead or behind for the dim.

So go out there and give me all those lovely views to choose from. Usual rules apply.
1. Must be a bike/part bike in the shot.
2. Feet and Feathers welcome.
3. Closing date Sunday 25th September.

That's all folks


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just for a change and to add some spice.
> 
> 2 feet 4 paws
> View attachment 141613


What've I missed? You appear to have a blue box by your avatar.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2016)

It's showing stuff in the wrong order. Now found the winning picture. Nice pic @Hill Wimp, congrats on winning 
Good comp @summerdays


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

hopless500 said:


> What've I missed? You appear to have a blue box by your avatar.




The challenge has been set.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Inspired by the great views that many CCers post of their travels


You do know I'm in Mancland?
That's my competition over before it's even begun


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> You do know I'm in Mancland?
> That's my competition over before it's even begun


Isn't there a hill locally which you could get a view of paradise to the south


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2016)

These were actually whilst walking the pooch last Saturday but hey ho! Taken around Entwistle and Wayoh reservoirs.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2016)

Blackberrying this morning before w*rk.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> You do know I'm in Mancland?
> That's my competition over before it's even begun


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


That's Mrs P's motto.......


----------



## iandg (30 Aug 2016)

Does the photo have to be taken during the period of the challenge (between today and 25/09)?

This is a fore (the track) and a behind (of the cross-check) from last Saturday's ride.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2016)

On the East Lancs Road path today, 
on my way out, the forward view of the pretty verge and at my turn round point by the Haydock junction, the aft view of this apple tree, one of the changing landmarks that marks the seasons.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> On the East Lancs Road path today,
> on my way out, the forward view of the pretty verge and at my turn round point by the Haydock junction, the aft view of this apple tree, one of the changing landmarks that marks the seasons.
> 
> View attachment 141891
> ...


How lovely is that


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Does the photo have to be taken during the period of the challenge (between today and 25/09)?
> 
> This is a fore (the track) and a behind (of the cross-check) from last Saturday's ride.



Lovely views, but, yes, you are correct, pictures have to be taken during the period of the challenge.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Does the photo have to be taken during the period of the challenge (between today and 25/09)?
> 
> This is a fore (the track) and a behind (of the cross-check) from last Saturday's ride.


Yes it does technically, but I would consult with @potsy or @User14044


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Lovely views, but, yes, you are correct, pictures have to be taken during the period of the challenge.


What about after?


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> What about after?


Well that's quite a good strategy when you are trying NOT to win!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> On the East Lancs Road path today,
> on my way out, the forward view of the pretty verge and at my turn round point by the Haydock junction, the aft view of this apple tree, one of the changing landmarks that marks the seasons.
> 
> View attachment 141891
> ...


Lovely wildflower view there

That's one for the list.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I think I'm going to have a go at this, given @Hill Wimp's latest challenge. There should be some good fore and aft shots on my forthcoming French foray...


We have a winner 

Lamb to the slaughter eh rocky?


----------



## iandg (30 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Does the photo have to be taken during the period of the challenge (between today and 25/09)?
> 
> This is a fore (the track) and a behind (of the cross-check) from last Saturday's ride.


suppose it's 'aft' as well because I did an out and back route


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Does the photo have to be taken during the period of the challenge (between today and 25/09)?
> 
> This is a fore (the track) and a behind (of the cross-check) from last Saturday's ride.


Fore *or *Aft will do. Which ever is the best.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and I've not even got out the front door.
> 
> View attachment 141905


I like that
Who knows where the road ahead will lead to .

That's on the list


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2016)

Well, at least you looked at your front door.


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, at least you looked at your front door.


I was painting my front door but I e run out of paint!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> I was painting my front door but I e run out of paint!


Oh what a surprise


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2016)

The comp is still yellow and lines?


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> As I understand it, the bike never does....


That's @potsy's you're thinking of.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> My name is Rocky not Potsy


----------



## Vertego (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I think I'm going to have a go at this, given @Hill Wimp's latest challenge. There should be some good fore and aft shots on my forthcoming French foray...


I'm having one of those too...onto le Shuttle Saturday morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2016)

Some snaps taken on my commute home.

Just ridden down this hill, it is a 10% drop, also go up it every morning, luckily it is only about 1/10 of a mile:







and the direction I am heading:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2016)

Next two, just come up this road from Ashby Magna heading towards Gilmorton:






this is the view at the top of the road:






and this is the way I am heading:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2016)

Nearly home now, this is the road I have come along into Peatling Parva:






and the direction I am heading:


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and I've not even got out the front door.
> 
> View attachment 141905


Well, it is a particularly lovely front door.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well, it is a particularly lovely front door.


I have to agree. Mine has glass settings like that, but not the color, and it's oval. Much less spectacular.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well, it is a particularly lovely front door.


Much nicer than mine, it has glass in it but just sort of very small Daisy shaped, and on the porch door it's tinted green!! Though I also have some of those cut glass red star things that I do like.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2016)

To the fore is Brentor ,on Dartmoor


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2016)

And to the aft... Look at those cow horn handlebars!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> And to the aft... Look at those cow horn handlebars!
> 
> View attachment 141973



Would have been the winner for me if you had only got your bike in the picture, actually if I squint there is one leaning against the fence at the back of the field.

* WINNER *


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2016)

This was my fore view earlier, it even has a foot in to ensure it qualifies 

Hi @hopless500


----------



## coffeejo (31 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> This was my fore view earlier, it even has a foot in to ensure it qualifies
> 
> Hi @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 142020


Were you drunk when you took that?


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Were you drunk when you took that?


Artistic licence, you would not understand


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Would have been the winner for me if you had only got your bike in the picture, actually if I squint there is one leaning against the fence at the back of the field.
> 
> * WINNER *




I rode the cow, honestly!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2016)

^^^^ I'm contemplating editing the above statement.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2016)

potsy said:


> This was my fore view earlier, it even has a foot in to ensure it qualifies
> 
> Hi @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 142020


Lalalala lala la


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2016)

Resting my trainers after a ride around Rutland Water today.






And that's my 'aft' shot from where I'd been, or a 'fore' shot of where I'd come from as it's a circular ride..


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2016)

Two bikes, with the fore of one to the aft of another.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2016)

Just to show willing, one from the commute today. I rode the long way in as it was .





Going off at a slight tangent, @potsy's pic above reminded me of this one I got of Rubens:




He's such a lovely gentle dog.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2016)

The old pub bike in Great Billing looking down the memorial row of trees..


----------



## Stephenite (3 Sep 2016)

To the aft: Sweetie pie (I know, I can't help it) looking out over Østensjøvannet. Where the geese are beginning to assemble before their southerly migration. (@Dayvo will be joining them shortly)






.. and to the fore: Chubby (quite the opposite of chubby now). Generally spends about half the day pretending to be an animal. He was a duck for about 20 minutes, and here coming in to land.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2016)

A fore and aft pair from my ride on the stolen CX bike this afternoon.











The worlds widest bridle way!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

This is an aft picture, this bike goes way way way back


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2016)

Fore!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Sep 2016)

One from my century ride yesterday:




I'd been looking directly at The Wrekin for several miles when a gateway gave me a nice clear view of all of it.

Edit to add: I realised just as I posted that the reflection in the bell gives the aft view as well. 2 for the price of 1.  I meant to do that of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2016)

There were actually 4 flies on my leg, but two flew away before I clicked the pic...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2016)

And this one, under the M1 by Rothersthorpe.


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2016)

Mostly fore's but a couple of afts and a bike on the roof 8th from left.

Captain's chair I imagine, 4th from left.


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Sep 2016)

This is the for view that I get to enjoy all day as it is my office view. It is also my aft view as I cross the bridge on the way in. Shame there are no bikes...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 143112
> 
> 
> There were actually 4 flies on my leg, but two flew away before I clicked the pic...



Looks like @User14044 has a challenger to his throne, I would have said @potsy as well but there is a bike in the picture


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Sep 2016)

From an allotment I passed today in Helmsley.


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2016)

Anderton Marina for coffee. My view at the first stop on Sunday on the Manchester 100


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2016)

After the ride, my aft view of the finish.


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2016)

Fore....






Aft......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2016)

From todays ride:




Technically it's the aft view even though the front wheel was posed in shot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2016)

GM said:


> Fore....
> 
> View attachment 143647
> 
> ...


Oooo now that's a bit arty. I like that.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> After the ride, my aft view of the finish.
> View attachment 143386


That park seems familiar


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oooo now that's a bit arty. I like that.




Thanks, just playing around with the settings on my new super duper phone camera.


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> That park seems familiar


I know it's a place you often cycle through but I didn't spot you on Sunday. I expect you were in the faster finishers group.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Sep 2016)

Gotta be a bit of fore and aft here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> I know it's a place you often cycle through but I didn't spot you on Sunday. I expect you were in the* faster finishers *group.



@potsy been entering the kebab eating contest again?


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2016)

Fore ish... Sharing the moment 







Aft..... looking back over the Barton Swing Aqueduct


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2016)

Fore- a billion, gazillion lumens from my light.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Sep 2016)

For and aft. I'm chuffed with this shot, not because of its content but the fact that I took it over my shoulder on a smart phone whilst whizzing downhill.


----------



## Nibor (16 Sep 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 144132
> 
> 
> For and aft. I'm chuffed with this shot, not because of its content but the fact that I took it over my shoulder on a smart phone whilst whizzing downhill.


Very nice a potential winner there quite possibly


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2016)

Nibor said:


> View attachment 144133


Very nice too but living on the beach myself I'm always biased.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Very nice a potential winner there quite possibly


Blush!!


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 144132
> 
> 
> 
> For and aft. I'm chuffed with this shot, not because of its content but the fact that I took it over my shoulder on a smart phone whilst whizzing downhill.



And you didn't fall off.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Sep 2016)

mybike said:


> And you didn't fall off.


Not that time!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2016)

No feet or egrets. No bikes either as the doctor has banned them but it's the road there and back under Barnes Meadow flyover as I walked back from town.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2016)

A couple from yesterday:





The view aft at Cregennen Lakes.





And the view of where we are headed. To Barmouth, way down there on the coast.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 144463
> 
> ...


Years and years ago, I got hideously sunburned at Barmouth beach. 48 hours later, I had to endure a trans-Atlantic flight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Years and years ago, I got hideously sunburned at Barmouth beach. 48 hours later, I had to endure a trans-Atlantic flight.


Oh dear. Memorable for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 144177
> 
> 
> No feet or egrets. No bikes either as the doctor has banned them but it's the road there and back under Barnes Meadow flyover as I walked back from town.



Thats agreat photo Pete. It works brilliantly for me with my mathermatical type mind...


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been shopping
> 
> View attachment 144996


Is Fenton on strike or have you upset Occado ?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats agreat photo Pete. It works brilliantly for me with my mathermatical type mind...


A reply, now I'm on the laptop, not the 'phone.
Thanks. I liked the lines and angles as well. It's actually much more interesting underneath than on top of the flyover!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been shopping
> 
> View attachment 144996


Foie gras, Châteauneuf-du-Poop & Haribo?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Foie gras, Châteauneuf-du-Poop & Haribo?


Cor. A decent Chateauneuf is


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been shopping
> 
> View attachment 144996




You forgot to buy WD40 for your rusty bolt....


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2016)

Could be wrong, but I think those are camels in the top right of the photograph!


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wrong thread - there's a separate one on lube



Removing rust isn't lube.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wrong thread - there's a separate one on lube




That's the tea thread. Never been in.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually, there's a serious point about the rust on the bike - it's my bike that I ride about town when I'm in Oxford and I don't want it to look too new or too smart, or else someone will steal it. So the rusty look is something I cultivate - you must see millions of them in Cambridge




Rusty old fellas? Lots.
It's nice to know you're cultivating.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2016)

Are we still on fore an daft? If we are....

This is echo beach,far away in time.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Are we still on fore an daft? If we are....
> 
> This is echo beach,far away in time.
> 
> View attachment 145344


Is your bike called Martha?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Is your bike called Martha?




Willy


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2016)

Sorry folks a bit late with the winning photo results.

In third place @ Katherine with Sharing the moment. Well done.

In second place was @Dave123 and his gazillion lumens. Great picture.



Katherine said:


> Fore ish... Sharing the moment
> 
> View attachment 143864
> 
> ...




[QUOTE="Dave 123, post: 4466828, member: 17724"]Fore- a billion, gazillion lumens from my light.

[ATTACH=full]143974[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]

But in first place [USER=6483]@jonny jeez with his very moody downhill shot .
 well done now time for you to set the challenge.



jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 144132
> 
> 
> 
> For and aft. I'm chuffed with this shot, not because of its content but the fact that I took it over my shoulder on a smart phone whilst whizzing downhill.


[/user]


----------



## summerdays (29 Sep 2016)

Congrats @jonny jeez ...brilliant photo on the move! What's the next one going to be... 

If it's coffee in bed in the dark.... I'm ready


----------



## GM (29 Sep 2016)

A worthy winner. Congratulations @jonny jeez


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2016)

Yep, that's a class pic @jonny jeez !


----------



## hopless500 (29 Sep 2016)

Well done @jonny jeez. Love that picture.
Thanks for the comp Wimps.... I did take a couple of pics but they were rubbish so I didn't bother to put them up.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2016)

Thanks @Hill Wimp 
Congratulations @jonny jeez. Looking forward to your challenge....


----------



## summerdays (29 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Well done @jonny jeez. Love that picture.
> Thanks for the comp Wimps.... I did take a couple of pics but they were rubbish so I didn't bother to put them up.


That doesn't normally stop some people 

(including me)


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry folks a bit late with the winning photo results.
> 
> In third place @ Katherine with Sharing the moment. Well done.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks everyone, I don't know what to say!!.

I'm well chuffed!

So, I guess I need a theme now.

I am thinking..."Highs and Lows" anything reflecting to your riding high points and of course its low points too. Having both topocs in one image scores extra points.

Closing date 15th October.

Good Luck


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2016)

Sounds like a good challenge.

@potsy will be easy he just needs one on his bike and one on the sofa


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2016)

Alright.... Low tide-


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Alright.... Low tide-
> 
> View attachment 145830


and high polish...that's bonus points!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> That doesn't normally stop some people
> 
> (including me)



If I didn't put up my rubbish ones I would never put any up


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

This is a bit embarrassing but I'm kind of new to this thread..or rather new to the end of it.

So, how do we judge the winner of my theme...is it based on likes, reaction from members...whats the protocol?

sorry, feeling like a proper noob here.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Sep 2016)

It's the photo you like best out of those submitted. Standard rules are that the photo has to be taken after the challenge is set and that it should include a bike (or part of) in shot unless you specify otherwise.

A tip I'll offer is to set up a file on your computer to copy the entries into. This way when it comes to judging you don't have to wade back through pages of chat and foot/egret photos to find them.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's the photo you like best out of those submitted. Standard rules are that the photo has to be taken after the challenge is set and that it should include a bike (or part of) in shot unless you specify otherwise.
> 
> A tip I'll offer is to set up a file on your computer to copy the entries into. This way when it comes to judging you don't have to wade back through pages of chat and foot/egret photos to find them.


So its just my opinion?


Oh the POWER!!

setting up a folder right now, thanks.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2016)

@jonny jeez 

It's traditional to not pick me.

I don't like it, but traditions need to be upheld.

Or you could end it now......!


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @jonny jeez
> 
> It's traditional to not pick me.
> 
> ...


Don't look in his eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (29 Sep 2016)

@jonny jeez 
It's an accepted fact that @potsy and @User14044 are due a win (and they take fabulous, on theme, pictures)


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> @jonny jeez
> It's an accepted fact that @potsy and @User14044 are due a win (and they take fabulous, on theme, pictures)


The closing date is October 2016 not 2017, that's me out if he wants a bike in the picture 

What's the subject, just in case a miracle happens?


----------



## hopless500 (29 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> The closing date is October 2016 not 2017, that's me out if he wants a bike in the picture
> 
> What's the subject, just in case a miracle happens?


Egrets
Highs and lows


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> So its just my opinion?
> 
> 
> Oh the POWER!!
> ...


£5 notes can also be used to make your decision..... Or if it includes any of the golden items... Rocky's foot, Potsy's bike, or various rare birds such as egrets with unusual plumage! 

Just which ever one you like the best!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2016)

High heels Low top


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2016)

A genuine one. Low wall and through the trees a high wall.


----------



## User19783 (30 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 146007
> 
> 
> High church, so I'm told.



North Hinksey?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

Oi slackers, the game has just been upped!
that's fighting' talk that is


btw: WTF is rocky doing posting photos of bikes......and outside

that is Weston on the Green on the road to Bletchingdon. God you lot have things slip.


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Oi slackers, the game has just been upped!
> that's fighting' talk that is
> 
> 
> ...





Hello stranger!


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

Hello, missed you all too 

It's good to see sanity and insanity are both still present


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well blow me down with a feather  ..... we've missed you


(Remember he knows how to take proper photos that could win....)

@djb1971 did you get lost on one of you trips into the Welsh remote bits?


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Hello, missed you all too
> 
> It's good to see sanity and insanity are both still present


I take it I'm sanity and Rocky is insanity?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> (Remember he knows how to take proper photos that could win....)



I may be old but my memory is still okay. Weren't 3 of the main rules 1/out of focus 2/non level horizon 3/involves a body part


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I take it I'm sanity and Rocky is insanity?



of course

you'd have to be insane to think @User14044 is sane


btw, I don't get lost. I just take the long way 'round


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> I may be old but my memory is still okay. Weren't 3 of the main rules 1/out of focus 2/non level horizon 3/involves a body part


You forgot egrets.... Sounds like you are ready to submit your entry!

Talking of which from today... Going uphill with the photo taken from lower down!


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

so it's a photo looking up a hill......................


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> so it's a photo looking up a hill......................


Well.... Since this is the comp....


jonny jeez said:


> So, I guess I need a theme now.
> 
> I am thinking..."Highs and Lows" anything reflecting to your riding high points and of course its low points too. Having both topocs in one image scores extra points.



Yes it is a photo looking up a small hill! (But bike, high, low.... Yes it's close enough!)


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Well.... Since this is the comp....
> 
> 
> Yes it is a photo looking up a small hill! (But bike, high, low.... Yes it's close enough!)


love how you dropped the shot low to make the grade look more aggressive. 

I'd let you win just for that


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> love how you dropped the shot low to make the grade look more aggressive.
> 
> I'd let you win just for that


I was just cycling away from lunch at a friends house looking at the shadow and trying to work out how to get it in....

I took several but couldn't post this one after you mentioned sloping horizons


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I took several but couldn't post this one after you mentioned sloping horizons
> View attachment 146083



ahhh one of the classics. You just missed getting your toes in shot or fingers in front of the lens.

by the angle of that it must've been a liquid lunch. The ground only ever looks that crooked when I'm falling over


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Oi slackers, the game has just been upped!
> that's fighting' talk that is
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about you the other day. Maybe I have super powers


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I was thinking about you the other day. Maybe I have super powers


you're not the only lady to think about me.

I too have super powers


I've cleaned this post up too before wimps got her mitts on it


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> you're not the only lady to think about me.
> 
> I too have super powers
> 
> ...


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


>


I've also often thought about a threesome with you and wimps.

and before I get banned, it involved a night of furious, passionate.............




















drinking in a pub. Just see if I could keep up with you pair


missed you


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> I've also often thought about a threesome with you and wimps.
> 
> and before I get banned, it involved a night of furious, passionate.............
> 
> ...


Missed you too 
Nice to see you back.
We meet up for drinks pretty frequently. You'd be very welcome


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> We meet up for drinks pretty frequently. You'd be very welcome



Now that's a challenge!


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

djb1971 said:


> ahhh one of the classics. You just missed getting your toes in shot or fingers in front of the lens.
> 
> by the angle of that it must've been a liquid lunch. The ground only ever looks that crooked when I'm falling over


Err... That photo exists too


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Err... That photo exists too
> View attachment 146088



You


are


just


perfect


----------



## Haitch (30 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> You forgot egrets.... Sounds like you are ready to submit your entry!
> 
> Talking of which from today... Going uphill with the photo taken from lower down!
> 
> View attachment 146082



Is that a can of Special Brew in your right hand?


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2016)

Alan H said:


> Is that a can of Special Brew in your right hand?


Hmm it would have to be a can wine I'm afraid  mind you that could still fit in the bottle cage ....


----------



## djb1971 (1 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> that could still fit in the bottle cage ....



like, you've not tried that.................


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> like, you've not tried that.................


Well I tried wine bottles but they didnit really go in.... Far safer (for the bottle) to carry your bottles in a pannier and just top up your water bottle.... Of you run out of water of course


----------



## djb1971 (1 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> Well I tried wine bottles but they didnit really go in.... Far safer (for the bottle) to carry your bottles in a pannier and just top up your water bottle.... Of you run out of water of course



SLURP...........I never saw the stop sign, honest guv its Ribena hic..........hic.............hic............


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2016)

I've just seen the results! <DOH>
Congratulations to @jonny jeez and I might try and enter a pic or two for this competition. (if only I was allowed to ride my bike )


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2016)

A proper downer for someone who locked their bike up in Northampton town centre. 
As it happens, I took this photo yesterday morning whilst walking back home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2016)

A couple of piccies of the low setting sun taken tonight on the way home from work.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2016)

This tree used to be quite high, now it's lower than @coffeejo's centre of gravity


----------



## coffeejo (4 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> This tree used to be quite high, now it's lower than @coffeejo's centre of gravity
> 
> View attachment 146575


----------



## Nibor (4 Oct 2016)

Test ride on the Hybrid now Crosser following the fitting of drops lovely evening for it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2016)

potsy said:


> This tree used to be quite high, now it's lower than @coffeejo's centre of gravity
> 
> View attachment 146575









@potsy rides his bike


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2016)

This chap was cycling down the Washlands path as I was walking up it...


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2016)

It's certainly a 'high'






And the Sun was low.


----------



## Haitch (6 Oct 2016)

mybike said:


> It's certainly a 'high'
> 
> View attachment 146757



Snap!


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Oct 2016)

Alan H said:


> Snap!
> 
> View attachment 146758


Ah but strictly speaking your sun is high...so only half scores.

Awesome pic though


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Oct 2016)

mybike said:


> It's certainly a 'high'
> 
> View attachment 146757
> 
> ...


Very nice...an early contender?


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2016)

Alan H said:


> Snap!
> 
> View attachment 146758



My sun is lower than your sun. 



jonny jeez said:


> Very nice...an early contender?



Nah, I reckon no one can beat @User14044


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2016)

The highs and lows of yesterday evening's ride down the East Lancs Road path to Haydock, not all easily captured on camera. The path always gives two contrasting views at once with a duel carriageway on one side and fields on the other. 
Highs :
The blue sky and the stunning sunset, the way everything glowed and caught the light, the long shadows of the trees and clouds on the stubble fields, the sun glinting through the trees, the clean lines of the freshly ploughed fields, new apples on the tree at my turn round point at Haydock. 
Lows:
The Wind!! The traffic. My stiff neck. 

Three views of the same spot 















This is my turn round point, a busy motorway junction yet a picturesque apple tree and countryside too :









I've photographed this tree stump before and it always catches my eye, despite the fact that it's so close to the road and on a corner of a crossing point but I loved the way it glowed in the sun this time:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2016)

They aren't likely to be winners but I thought I'd share these anyway:

The figurative and literal high point from the commute home today. Enjoying the view from Lyth Hill in the late afternoon sunshine.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2016)

Some, some smashing shots entered already, lots of focus on "low sun"...must be the time of year. so far we have a few contenders..

@Dave 123 high shine, low tide.






@User14044 High Sign, Low bike





@Supersuperleeds lovely low sun shot







@Nibor, another low sun shot...on glassy canal





and then I have a problem between
@mybike, definitely some height there...but is that sun too high?






and
@Alan H nice low sun...but lost all the height.






tricky choice....what to do.....

still plenty of hours left to cram in a winner folks!!


----------



## Haitch (14 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> @Alan H nice low sun...but lost all the height.



No, no, no. It's not an entry. The photo was taken years ago. And it would look better without that bike getting in the way. And there's absolutely nothing "low" about Edwards of Conwy.


----------



## Vertego (15 Oct 2016)

We have all had those days.

Lows...







Highs...


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Oct 2016)

Okay, so the results are in.

In third place with a beautiful low sun shot.

goes to 
@Supersuperleeds with this relaxing and seasonal shot





In second place, missing the top slot by virtue that it was someone else's bike...I had to choose some how! is @mybike, with another low sun shot but this time with a difference, very good work





So, in first place with an early entry that stood the test of time over two weeks of competition,....

drum roll!

Congratulations @Dave 123 with your "_high gloss and low tide"_ shot. Perfectly focused and full of character. Plus I kind of like the way that it makes it look like the bike has just done a wee.






congratulations @Dave 123.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Okay, so the results are in.
> 
> In third place with a beautiful low sun shot.
> 
> ...




Why thank you @jonny jeez, I'm honoured . It was me that did the wee!

I'll get my thinking cap on.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2016)

Well done @Dave 123 a worthy winner and a great topic @jonny jeez for your first competition, hope there will be more from you.

@djb1971 your entry was missing I noticed. I know we can't all get up to your dizzy photographic standards but buck up and remind us what we are missing.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @jonny jeez
> 
> It's traditional to not pick me.
> 
> ...


Your mind foo was strong...well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2016)

Podium and no responsibility for the next challenge.

Great comp @jonny jeez


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2016)

Enjoyable competition, thanks, even though I'm off bikes for another week and didn't enter many pics this time.. 
Looking forward to the new topic already


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2016)

^^^^^^
Same here! Yeah very enjoyable competition @jonny jeez


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2016)

Congratulations @Dave 123! 
Thanks for your very enjoyable challenge @jonny jeez. 
Some really lovely pictures everyone. 
Looking forward to the next theme.


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Okay, so the results are in.
> 
> In third place with a beautiful low sun shot.
> 
> ...



Thankyou, glad to have set a theme.


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @djb1971 your entry was missing I noticed. I know we can't all get up to your dizzy photographic standards but buck up and remind us what we are missing.



I knew it was already won by one of the others


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ......I heard you had lost your camera, djb



errrrrrrrr, yep, that's it. 

I lost my camera


*thanks for helping out with a good excuse Rocky. It's one of yours so it's bound to work


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2016)

Rubbish 

Try again sunshine


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2016)

It always works for @User14044 

I actually took my phone out this morning to get a high/low sunrise shot but it never happened, it was black clouds and rain

THAT is my real excuse, it actually sounds worse than losing my camera


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> It always works for @User14044
> 
> I actually took my phone out this morning to get a high/low sunrise shot but it never happened, it was black clouds and rain
> 
> THAT is my real excuse, it actually sounds worse than losing my camera


Have you been away much on the bike this year, rough camping etc?


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> Have you been away much on the bike this year, rough camping etc?


I've been on a few trips Katherine, not as many as I'd like!

It's been mad at work (7days a week) and my wife hasn't been well. I've been juggling work and sorting things out with my wife and seeing to the house stuff etc. There's not enough days in a week. Most of my riding has been very early or very late hours. I went 3 months without riding one!!

On the plus side, I may be doing some tenting this weekend I prefer the cold weather, I drink lots of whisky to help me sleep, purely medicinal


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2016)

Good so we expect some of your snazzy shots soon then.

On a serious note best wishes to Mrs DJB


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2016)

djb1971 said:


> I've been on a few trips Katherine, not as many as I'd like!
> 
> It's been mad at work (7days a week) and my wife hasn't been well. I've been juggling work and sorting things out with my wife and seeing to the house stuff etc. There's not enough days in a week. Most of my riding has been very early or very late hours. I went 3 months without riding one!!
> 
> On the plus side, I may be doing some tenting this weekend I prefer the cold weather, I drink lots of whisky to help me sleep, purely medicinal


Sorry to hear that. Well done and best wishes to you and your wife. Happy tenting when you get the chance.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2016)

Right then.... the new challenge is

On November 10th 1942 Sir Winston Churchill made this speech


View: https://youtu.be/pdRH5wzCQQw


So the theme is 'beginnings and endings'

Do remember to include a portion of bike.

The closing date is 10th November at 18 minutes to eight in the evening.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Right then.... the new challenge is
> 
> On November 10th 1942 Sir Winston Churchill made this speech
> 
> ...



Superb...right, better wipe down the lens of the smart phone and get cracking.


----------



## Vertego (17 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Right then.... the new challenge is
> 
> On November 10th 1942 Sir Winston Churchill made this speech
> 
> ...



Congrats Dave 123 on your result.

Beginnings and endings? Hmm, better get started on that...


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2016)

Ok I only saw the comp when I got home so not proper entries but here they are....
An egret... who was near the beginning of my journey along the river, and I decided to do a bit of exploring and found these steps near the end!

Yes I hoiked my bike up them and found a way past the barrier....

It was my last commute along here, fromWednesday my lift changes location so I will have a new beginning and I don't think my commute is going to have such nice diversions sadly. Tomorrow will be the last one day the Bristol and Bath path!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2016)

Sigh. I'm not getting notifications from here again.
It's proving to be a pain in the wotsit. 

So who won and what's the subject?(before I go back and trawl through).


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> Ok I only saw the comp when I got home so not proper entries but here they are....
> An egret... who was near the beginning of my journey along the river, and I decided to do a bit of exploring and found these steps near the end!
> 
> Yes I hoiked my bike up them and found a way past the barrier....
> ...


Love that bottom picture


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Sigh. I'm not getting notifications from here again.
> It's proving to be a pain in the wotsit.
> 
> So who won and what's the subject?(before I go back and trawl through).



@Dave 123 won, and......
_So the theme is 'beginnings and endings'

Do remember to include a portion of bike.

The closing date is 10th November at 18 minutes to eight in the evening._


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> @Dave 123 won, and......
> _So the theme is 'beginnings and endings'
> 
> Do remember to include a portion of bike.
> ...


Ta


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Oct 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Love that bottom picture




There's a bottom picture?
Cheeky!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> There's a bottom picture?
> Cheeky!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2016)

Right, here's my first attempt.

Baby egrets seeing the end of their childhood and beginning of adulthood


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2016)

Okay a real one!

Ending of summer and the beginning of Autumn.


----------



## Katherine (23 Oct 2016)

The end of the line after too many bone rattling bike rides.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2016)

The beginning of St Crispins fair in Northampton town centre this morning.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Oct 2016)

Beginning to get butterflies...


----------



## stearman65 (24 Oct 2016)

This is our Citroen Dispatch WAV we transport our Dahon bike & Ice trike in.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2016)

The beginning of my day today ..


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2016)

The end of the life of a saddle (and how the furkity feck could you use the brakes set like that!! )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 149279
> 
> 
> The beginning of my day today ..



That is a cracking photo. I wanted to do one like that last week but couldn't find the right spot to do take it. Good job really as yours would have just blown it out of the water.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 149279
> 
> 
> The beginning of my day today ..



Glad you're back in the saddle Pete. And you take a good picture too.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That is a cracking photo. I wanted to do one like that last week but couldn't find the right spot to do take it. Good job really as yours would have just blown it out of the water.





Salty seadog said:


> Glad you're back in the saddle Pete. And you take a good picture too.



Thank you.. I'm pleased to be back riding as well!! I've really missed it.
This was taken as I rode down, as dawn was breaking, to meet daughter, fella and grandkids for my birthday breakfast treat before she went to work


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Oct 2016)

The end of my working day and the start of the twilight commutes.





Shame the mist doesn't look as good in the photo as it did in reality.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2016)

This is the Salford /Wigan border . It is also the end of the usable refurbished path along The Bridgewater Canal done by Salford and the beginning of the unusable unrefurbished path not done by Wigan . 








( yes , I did turn round and go back the way I came )


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2016)

The end of the road part of the Leigh guided busway the beginning of the guided part .


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 149678
> 
> 
> The end of the life of a saddle (and how the furkity feck could you use the brakes set like that!! )



The front wheel looks like it may be turned all the way round, aka Tesco setup.



Katherine said:


> This is the Salford /Wigan border . It is also the end of the usable refurbished path along The Bridgewater Canal done by Salford and the beginning of the unusable unrefurbished path not done by Wigan .
> 
> View attachment 149798
> 
> ...



Top one looks like the towpath I ride around my way, though they have improved a short stretch (but ended it with very loose gravel!)


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> The front wheel looks like it may be turned all the way round, aka Tesco setup.


Well spotted..


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Nov 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2016)

The ending....


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2016)

So, it's the beginning of the end, or the end of the beginning or just the end.

In third place is @Rickshaw Phil 





In second place is @Katherine 





And the winner is @PeteXXX , it brought a smile to my face!





Thank you to all participants!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2016)

Congratulations @PeteXXX. That was my favourite too.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

I am honoured.. Thank you @Dave 123 

A new subject shall be pondered on for a short while.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I am honoured.. Thank you @Dave 123
> 
> A new subject shall be pondered on for a short while.


Well done Pete, good shot!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

Thank you folks.. 

I think the theme for the new competition is going to be..

Something tall. The photograph, as usual, needs to contain a bike (or some of it, anyway)

Feet and egrets are welcome.

Closing date shall be 21st November 2016


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2016)

At the Armistice Day parade in Northampton this morning.
_ Note: That's my old Pub Bike in the shadows..

_


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2016)

I've been into Welsh Wales today where there are nice tall waterfalls at the roadside if you ride the right roads.


----------



## psmiffy (13 Nov 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2016)

psmiffy said:


> View attachment 151134


A tall egret...


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Nov 2016)

Nothing a tall


----------



## benb (14 Nov 2016)

Happened to be at the Sky Garden for lunch today, and there happened to be a bike handily positioned outside it.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Nov 2016)

benb said:


> Happened to be at the Sky Garden for lunch today, and there happened to be a bike handily positioned outside it.
> View attachment 151247


I must have walked right past you.

Spooky


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I must have walked right past you.
> 
> Spooky


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2016)

Tall signals @ Chapel Brampton railway station a few days ago.
I could win this, you know....


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

Tall wharfy boat loady thingy at Wells Next The Sea


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

The tall tower of St Andrews church, Swavesey, Cambrigeshire.


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> The tall tower of St Andrews church, Swavesey, Cambrigeshire.
> 
> 
> View attachment 151705


Does your tandem ever get dirty, its always so gleaming!!

Nice shot, good depth.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Does your tandem ever get dirty, its always so gleaming!!
> 
> Nice shot, good depth.




I do wipe it down on occasion. If you'd shelled out that much on a bloody bike you would too!


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I do wipe it down on occasion. If you'd shelled out that much on a bloody bike you would too!


She looks a beauty and is well deserving of the occasional wipe down.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> She looks a beauty and is well deserving of the occasional wipe down.




Mrs Dave? She definitely deserves a baby wipe or two.


----------



## Katherine (20 Nov 2016)

Tall trees on the old loop line.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2016)

I shall judge the competition tomorrow evening, at some point, so any last minute entries or brown envelopes stuffed with cash should be posted by then..


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

With a shorter competition, there have been less entries to judge. Still not easy though..
With tall waterfalls from @Rickshaw Phil
Tandems, churches and boat launchers (how do the fire a boat out of that!!) from @Dave 123
and tall autumnal trees from @Katherine






But the winner in this competition for the Sky Garden photograph is @benb


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

Congratulations @benb , sorry i didn't enter @PeteXXX , I kept forgetting and then today it was so wet I didn't want to take my phone out!


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> With a shorter competition, there have been less entries to judge. Still not easy though..
> With tall waterfalls from @Rickshaw Phil
> Tandems, churches and boat launchers (how do the fire a boat out of that!!) from @Dave 123
> and tall autumnal trees from @Katherine
> ...


Congrats @benb ...we shall have to UP our game...geddit!!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

It's not been the nicest weather for the last couple of days, has it!!


----------



## benb (23 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> With a shorter competition, there have been less entries to judge. Still not easy though..
> With tall waterfalls from @Rickshaw Phil
> Tandems, churches and boat launchers (how do the fire a boat out of that!!) from @Dave 123
> and tall autumnal trees from @Katherine
> ...



Wow, thanks.
Now to think of a new theme.
Er, I'll get back to you today.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2016)

Congrats @benb


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2016)

benb said:


> Wow, thanks.
> Now to think of a new theme.
> Er, I'll get back to you today.


Looking forward to the new challenge


----------



## Katherine (23 Nov 2016)

benb said:


> Wow, thanks.
> Now to think of a new theme.
> Er, I'll get back to you today.


Congratulations. Looking forward to your challenge!


----------



## benb (24 Nov 2016)

OK, the next theme is *photography as an art form*.
Points will be awarded for photos that are as artistic as possible. You may use whatever definition of art that you feel comfortable with.
Shall we say closing date Monday 12th to make time for a seasonal one!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

Bike necessary?


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

Feet necessary?


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2016)

benb said:


> OK, the next theme is *photography as an art form*.
> Points will be awarded for photos that are as artistic as possible. You may use whatever definition of art that you feel comfortable with.
> Shall we say closing date Monday 12th to make time for a seasonal one!


Do usual rules apply? Photos to be taken between now and the closing date? To include your bike?


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> View attachment 152423





potsy said:


> View attachment 152423




But is it art....?


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> View attachment 152423


That was quick! Comp only set at 2.45.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> That was quick! Comp only set at 2.45.


I am very speedy on the bike, any fule knows that


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> View attachment 152423


Is that taken this year


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Is that taken this year


Taken yesterday so unfortunately does not qualify, and the chances of me getting the bike out again this year are very slim


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 149871



M.C Escher....paints a good bike.


----------



## GGJ (24 Nov 2016)

First time entering so unsure if I've understood the rules

My arty bike (part) picture


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> so unsure if I've understood the rules


There are rules?


----------



## GGJ (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> There are rules?




Well I'm a guy so obviously if there are I won't read them until after the inevitable has happened


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Well I'm a guy so obviously if there are I won't read them until after the inevitable has happened


Anytime you need help just ping @User14044, what he doesn't know isn't worth knowing, trust me


----------



## GGJ (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Anytime you need help just ping @User14044, what he doesn't know isn't worth knowing, trust me



I've an MFI wall-unit here that I tried to build 23 years ago, do you think he'd know how to assemble it as I think I lost the instructions. Does anyone ever read instruction manuals?


----------



## benb (24 Nov 2016)

Yes usual rules. 
I think it should be the case that unless the setter states specific rules, it should be assumed that normal rules are in play.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2016)




----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Nov 2016)

Here are my entries, taken on the way home. The bike is proped up against a high curb and railing next to the river Tees in Stockton. As I was under a bridge I could not get the full curve on the still river.


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Nov 2016)

Oh and one more picture, the only one I edited.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2016)

Crunchy grass!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Nov 2016)

I'm not sure if this is legal as there isn't a bike in the picture...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2016)

_Smokin'!!!! _

__


----------



## benb (5 Dec 2016)

One week to go.
Great entries so far. Judging will be hard!


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

Continuing the lamppost theme.....






A bit foggy out this morning


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Continuing the lamppost theme.....
> 
> View attachment 153585
> 
> ...


Love that


----------



## benb (12 Dec 2016)

Closing date today!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2016)




----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2016)




----------



## benb (13 Dec 2016)

Great entries, and picking a winner was hard.
3rd place is @summerdays :





2nd place is @PeteXXX :





And the winner is @jonny jeez :


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2016)

Congratulations @jonny jeez and thanks for a fun competition @benb 

Looking forward to a new challenge up to Christmas!


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Dec 2016)

@jonny jeez ha ha ha you won and you didn't even enter this time round! Your photo is from the previous theme.


----------



## summerdays (13 Dec 2016)

chris harte said:


> @jonny jeez ha ha ha you won and you didn't even enter this time round! Your photo is from the previous theme.


Well I think it is a winning photo for this comp


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Dec 2016)

chris harte said:


> @jonny jeez ha ha ha you won and you didn't even enter this time round! Your photo is from the previous theme.


I've just seen this, can I honorably abdicate my status...it doesn't seem fair as I didn't actually enter in the art form comp?


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Well I think it is a winning photo for this comp


Happy to go with the flow but will await confirmation from @benb before accepting the award and setting an Xmas theme.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Happy to go with the flow but will await confirmation from @benb before accepting the award and setting an Xmas theme.




Is this Phexit?


----------



## benb (14 Dec 2016)

chris harte said:


> @jonny jeez ha ha ha you won and you didn't even enter this time round! Your photo is from the previous theme.



Oh, that was my mistake. It looked very much like it was for the one I set!!



jonny jeez said:


> Happy to go with the flow but will await confirmation from @benb before accepting the award and setting an Xmas theme.



Well if no one else objects, I don't see a reason to change the result - the rules are quite flexible.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Dec 2016)

Right, Ok.

So, firstly thanks @benb very kind and also somewhat unexpected. I must remember to not enter some more competitions in the future, you never know your luck.

So the topic for this photo challenge is....

*Hibernation.
*
submission date is the 24th December. Good luck all Oh and there MUST be a bike (or traces of) in the shot.

(eagrets and feet are as always optional.)


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2016)

This is worth a punt...
1-No bike involved
2-Off topic
3-From the last edition of the competition.

Game over-


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The winner!!




Hooray for me!

Ok, the new theme is hibernation.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Vertego (18 Dec 2016)

The Vyne, in its spring awakening







But, here we are in the throes of winter...hibernating.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2016)

I reckon there's some wildlife hibernating in the leaves & logs!!


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Dec 2016)




----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 154992


I was thinking of posting something similar... I've not been out on my bike for two weeks!!


----------



## Vertego (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> I was thinking of posting something similar... I've not been out on my bike for two weeks!!


I've never been out on my bike for 2 weeks. Only ever managed one day, followed by another day...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

Pitsford Reservoir, today.. Do hand drawn bats hibernate? Hmmmm


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

@Fab Foodie in repose


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2016)

^^^^^^ Surely that warrants a thread ban?

Too much flesh!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2016)

We currently have a butterfly hibernating in our bedroom, the bike lives next door in the spare room


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> ^^^^^^ Surely that warrants a thread ban?
> 
> Too much flesh!



You need a reason?


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Dec 2016)

benb said:


> Closing date today!


I'm not sure who is judging now...is it me?


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Dec 2016)

OK lets do this.



Third place is this shot by @PeteXXX






Second Place is this Moth...sorry butterfly by @Dave 123







and the 2016 Christmas winner by a long leg (geddit!!)

is this selfie portrait from @Hill Wimp





Happy Christmas all have a wonderful day.

J


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> OK lets do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you that was @Fab Foodie in repose yesterday after lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

OK the new challenge subject is quite a wide ranging one.

As we leave one year and enter the next I think it's quite fitting for the title of

"The old and/or the new"

It can be anything from a new view you have found on your ride to a rusty old tool you have found lurking in the back of the shed.Also it can be one or the other or both, whatever takes your fancy.

Usual rules apply. There must be a bike or part of one in the shot and feet, egrets and alcoholic beverages are also welcome additions to the composition.

Closing date is 16th January.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> OK the new challenge subject is quite a wide ranging one.
> 
> As we leave one year and enter the next I think it's quite fitting for the title of
> 
> ...




For 'the old' you could use the same pic again.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> For 'the old' you could use the same pic again.




that did cross my mind and i could wheel one of his old shopper bikes into the picture too


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the photo challenge @jonny jeez and congratulations to @Hill Wimp on the Christmas win 

As bikes seem to be optional now, here's my entry for the new competition.







My grandsons new dinosaur eating my foot this morning


----------



## Katherine (25 Dec 2016)

Well done @Hill Wimp 
I like your new challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2016)

Old bike, old boat with an old Tesco shopping trolley...


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 155600
> 
> 
> Old bike, old boat with an old Tesco shopping trolley...


That's very artistic.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's very artistic.


Thank you


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2016)

New toy, old phone box


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

There are some great colours coming out in this competition.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> There are some great colours coming out in this competition.



Sitting on that fence will give you splinters in your @3$£

There can be only one (winner) the others are all blurred and have poor composition. You've mellowed wimps


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Sitting on that fence will give you splinters in your @3$£
> 
> There can be only one (winner) the others are all blurred and have poor composition. You've mellowed wimps


And you have yet to enter ???


----------



## djb1971 (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> And you have yet to enter ???


You know I can do blurred, poor composition and crap exposure


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> You know I can do blurred, poor composition and crap exposure


At least that would be an entry from you since you have been so slack in 2016.


----------



## djb1971 (29 Dec 2016)

I may try to knock one out, as it were


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

Just for wimps, told you I do a good out of focus photo.

Old bike-new pedals
you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Just for wimps, told you I do a good out of focus photo.
> 
> Old bike-new pedals
> you'll have to take my word for it


and he's back !


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> and he's back !


Do like how I picked up on your liking of colourful photos.

So I did b&w to dodge the bullet


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Do like how I picked up on your liking of colourful photos.
> 
> So I did b&w to dodge the bullet


I like arty.

Yours as always was arty.

It's in the running


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

Great


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Great


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Great


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


>


<-- see avatar


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Just for wimps, told you I do a good out of focus photo.
> 
> Old bike-new pedals
> you'll have to take my word for it



So glad to see that you have been out on your bike. It must have felt good.
How's things? How's Mrs djb1971?


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> So glad to see that you have been out on your bike. It must have felt good.
> How's things? How's Mrs djb1971?



It felt good but I knew that I hadn't turned the pedals for a while

Mrs djb left hospital a couple of days before xmas, she had been in since 28th November! Everything eventually went to plan and all is good. We go down there again in a couple of weeks to see if it was worth the trouble of all of the surgery. Thanks for asking Katherine


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> It felt good but I knew that I hadn't turned the pedals for a while
> 
> Mrs djb left hospital a couple of days before xmas, she had been in since 28th November! Everything eventually went to plan and all is good. We go down there again in a couple of weeks to see if it was worth the trouble of all of the surgery. Thanks for asking Katherine



That's good to hear. Hope you get more chances for cycling. 
You can come on CC even if you don't cycle you know! A lot of general chat happens in the mundane thread. Most people are light hearted, supportive and positive. You're allowed a moan too.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's good to hear. Hope you get more chances for cycling.
> You can come on CC even if you don't cycle you know! A lot of general chat happens in the mundane thread. Most people are light hearted, supportive and positive. You're allowed a moan too.



Thanks Katherine. To me, you always come across as lovely person on CC, little posts like this go towards making me correct in thinking that.

I've found it hard recently to be on here or anywhere else really. My wife had cancer 5 years ago and beat it, unfortunately the radiotherapy has caused another cancer that is pretty much incurable, apart from having major surgery to remove it. This started again a few months ago and it obviously took over our lives again. I've just not bothered cycling or doing anything, the news made us both so depressed. It's hard when you keep hearing people telling you to be positive when we know what will eventually happen. I've been spending time with her and caring for her in and out of hospital, running a business and even trying to look after the house and dog (he's been no company because he missed his mum and sulked all day and night). The hospital trip was a nightmare, 4 hours to do a journey that was less than hour! Our normal lives have been taken away from us and we want to get back to being ourselves again.

We get the results in January to see if it's clear for a while longer. Hopefully it'll have done the trick.

In the meantime, I'm intending to get back on the bikes and regain some sanity (and waistline)

Thanks Katherine

sorry for the moan


----------



## Oxo (30 Dec 2016)

That doesn't sound like a moan to me. Hope things improve in the new year.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Dec 2016)

@djb1971 , so sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed it may prove to be better than you expect


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2016)

@djb1971 
Fingers crossed here too. 
I have a friend who has heart failure caused by the radiotherapy! It's not fair is it that they beat the cancer but the treatment is going to shorten their life. 
As you say, you just want your lives back! 
You are definitely allowed to moan. I suppose the most positive thing that I can say is that you should make the most of what you have. I'm sure that you will be able to look after her better for having a regular break that includes a bike ride if that is possible. 
Best wishes to you both b


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Thanks Katherine. To me, you always come across as lovely person on CC, little posts like this go towards making me correct in thinking that.
> 
> I've found it hard recently to be on here or anywhere else really. My wife had cancer 5 years ago and beat it, unfortunately the radiotherapy has caused another cancer that is pretty much incurable, apart from having major surgery to remove it. This started again a few months ago and it obviously took over our lives again. I've just not bothered cycling or doing anything, the news made us both so depressed. It's hard when you keep hearing people telling you to be positive when we know what will eventually happen. I've been spending time with her and caring for her in and out of hospital, running a business and even trying to look after the house and dog (he's been no company because he missed his mum and sulked all day and night). The hospital trip was a nightmare, 4 hours to do a journey that was less than hour! Our normal lives have been taken away from us and we want to get back to being ourselves again.
> 
> ...


 you know we are always thinking of you and always here for you. You have been missed x


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's good to hear. Hope you get more chances for cycling.
> You can come on CC even if you don't cycle you know! A lot of general chat happens in the mundane thread. Most people are light hearted, supportive and positive. You're allowed a moan too.


Lots of people on here don't cycle.... @potsy for example


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> Thanks Katherine. To me, you always come across as lovely person on CC, little posts like this go towards making me correct in thinking that.
> 
> I've found it hard recently to be on here or anywhere else really. My wife had cancer 5 years ago and beat it, unfortunately the radiotherapy has caused another cancer that is pretty much incurable, apart from having major surgery to remove it. This started again a few months ago and it obviously took over our lives again. I've just not bothered cycling or doing anything, the news made us both so depressed. It's hard when you keep hearing people telling you to be positive when we know what will eventually happen. I've been spending time with her and caring for her in and out of hospital, running a business and even trying to look after the house and dog (he's been no company because he missed his mum and sulked all day and night). The hospital trip was a nightmare, 4 hours to do a journey that was less than hour! Our normal lives have been taken away from us and we want to get back to being ourselves again.
> 
> ...


That's been a tough end to 2016 for you, I wish that 2017 will hold better news for you both. Do have a bit of me time on the bike, if you are like me it can allow the mind to wander and be distracted by the beauty in the world. My Dad is just about to start the radiotherapy phase, he's having his tattoo marks next week, but I can see him withdrawing into his mind. I'm just trying to find things to draw him back out again.


----------



## Oxo (31 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Who is @potsy?


A well known fictional character of this parish.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2016)

@User14044 I wish you both well for the future. Don't let my story be a downer on life. Give my best wishes to Mrs R

@summerdays don't let radiotherapy worry you or your dad. It's a chance in a million that caused my wife's radiotherapy problems. It's so rare nobody knew what is was for months with my wife, that's why we have to travel to see a specialist. Give him my best wishes too.

@Katherine thanks again, I needed a good moan. I feel better for it

@hopless500 @Hill Wimp @Bicyclist a big thank you

and to you all GET SOME PHOTOS ON HERE

I DON"T WANT TO WIN


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

2nd micro pub of the day


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> 2nd micro pub of the day
> 
> View attachment 155788


He appears to be wearing a natty scarf


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> He appears to be wearing a natty scarf


Yes it's one crocheted by my loving hands 

I still have some available at £12.50 or two for £20 in various different colour combinations.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes it's one crocheted by my loving hands
> 
> I still have some available at £12.50 or two for £20 in various different colour combinations.


But is it hiding 'lovebites' or is the pub a bit chilly?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

Love bite??? 
The thought


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2016)

Thank God.

Looks like @Hill Wimp has won again


----------



## Oxo (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Love bite???
> The thought


I thought love could bite anywhere at anytime.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2016)

There is a thing wimps loves in the photo.

It's ice cold and in glass 

& an early Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2016)

djb1971 said:


> There is a thing wimps loves in the photo.
> 
> It's ice cold and in glass
> 
> & an early Happy New Year to you all


She also loves him too!! A recent event!!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

Photos later peeps


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Photos later peeps


Careful.. it's a family forum


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

My newish CX at All Saints Church, Brixworth, an Anglo Saxon church, The church is very very old. 
Possibly as old as a very very old thing!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

The first foot of 2017


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The first foot of 2017
> View attachment 155870


Hmm... not quite the normal "first footing" I remember from childhood New Years!


----------



## Oxo (1 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The first foot of 2017
> View attachment 155870


First in, well done. Sock it too 'em.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

If I'd been thinking you could have had the old bike in the new year picture. Although that would have meant abandoning a nice fire.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2017)

The old stocks in Little Houghton this morning.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> 2nd micro pub of the day
> 
> View attachment 155788


Looks like a regular sized pub to me?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

I will let you work out which item in this picture is old 

The new bit is that it's a new ride for @Fab Foodie to add to his repertoire.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

What's the current challenge? The sticky post is out of date.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's the current challenge? The sticky post is out of date.


Arh I forgot about that.

Standby caller


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's the current challenge? The sticky post is out of date.


It's 'Post a photo of an old twat in a hat....'
HTH.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's the current challenge? The sticky post is out of date.


Done


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's 'Post a photo of an old twat in a hat....'
> HTH.


Don't feckin' tempt me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice legs though


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice legs though


A Potsyesque physique too.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

New use for the old Royal Manchester Children's Hospital.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

The old lions of Heaton Park on my first ride of the new year.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

A new experience this afternoon..... I was gritted by the gritting gritter machine


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

An old toll bridge over the Manchester Ship Canal


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> An old toll bridge over the Manchester Ship Canal
> 
> View attachment 156265


That looks a really interesting bridge. Could you give a bit more of a clue as to its location.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> That looks a really interesting bridge. Could you give a bit more of a clue as to its location.



It is the most common route to cycle to get to the Cheshire lanes from the west side of Manchester.

*Warburton Bridge, Warrington, Lymm WA13 9RW*
The toll to cross the 110-year-old Warburton Toll Bridge spanning the Manchester Ship Canal near Lymm is12p. *Free for Cycists and pedestrians. *It was originally made under an ancient law to allow horses and carts to cross between the old Cheshire and Lancashire boundary The Manchester Ship Canal Company, which collects the cash, insists the money is needed to pay for maintenance. There can be long queues of traffic waiting to pay at rush hour times! You can just about filter past.
These are my views from the bridge yesterday:

Towards Manchester. 





Towards Liverpool. 





Apart from the motorway bridges, most of the bridges that go over The Manchester Ship Canal are very old. There are some new ones for pedestians that you can wheel your bike over, around Media City.


From Wikipedia:



The toll booth on the southern side.

Warburton Bridge is a privately owned statutory tolled undertaking which incorporates a public highway road length. The high-level cantilever bridge crosses the Manchester Ship Canal on the B5159 road, connecting the A57 with the A6144, and was commissioned under the Rixton & Warburton Bridge Act 1863. The original stone bridge spanned the River Mersey prior to its later diversion into the Manchester Ship Canal. Both bridges and the unadopted approach roads are privately maintained.[35] It is one of the few remaining pre-motorway toll bridges in the United Kingdom,[10] and the only one in Greater Manchester.[36]


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> It is the most common route to cycle to get to the Cheshire lanes from the west side of Manchester.
> 
> *Warburton Bridge, Warrington, Lymm WA13 9RW*


Thanks for that information. I visit family in Sale so it's not far from there. I will try to get to see it when I am across that way again.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Thanks for that information. I visit family in Sale so it's not far from there. I will try to get to see it when I am across that way again.


Pub recommendation : The Vine. 
Attraction recommendation : Dunham Massey (National Trust) 
Cafes recommendation: The Lavender Barn or The Red House Farm


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Pub recommendation : The Vine.
> Attraction recommendation : Dunham Massey (National Trust)
> Cafes recommendation: The Lavender Barn or The Red House Farm


Been to Dunham Massey, we had an excellent day there early last summer.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Been to Dunham Massey, we had an excellent day there early last summer.


Then you weren't far from the bridge!


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Then you weren't far from the bridge!


Just had a good look on Google maps and think I spotted the bridge. Looks like a ride from Sale might be in the offing sometime in the not too distant future. Thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2017)

A couple of photographs from yesterdays ride







Old house in the woods, avec pasty..







Old house in the woods, sans pasty..


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Jan 2017)

May I humbly submit this (click to embiggen):



My new Hendricks next to what I think is a disused tram recorder. I used Aviary in Flickr to colour splash the tram recorder, which I think looks quite subtle and appealing (the bit in the bottom corner is where the paint's worn away, not where I've missed!).
Here's the original for comparison:



And a closeup of the manufacturer's plate inside the box:


----------



## djb1971 (8 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Old house in the woods, avec pasty..



For some reason I keep reading that as 'avec potsy'


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> For some reason I keep reading that as 'avec potsy'


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jan 2017)

Big old house...


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jan 2017)

St Michael and all angels, C14 old


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

@Hill Wimp 
Who won?
is your toy boy keeping you occupied with other things

I've got a photo or 2 but the comp ended on the 16th


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

OK ok it's taken me ages to trawl through them all so ......


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

In 3rd place

@marknotgeorge and his team recorder. Great spot and there really cannot be many of those about.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

In 2nd place @Dave 123 and his 14C church.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

So in 1st place it's @PeteXXX and his sparkling new CX bike.



Apologies for not linking the pictures but I'm on the train in and out of tunnels, oh and for the tardy running of this competition


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

Congrats @PeteXXX


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So in 1st place it's @PeteXXX and his sparkling new CX bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for not linking the pictures but I'm on the train in and out of tunnels, oh and for the tardy running of this competition


Good choice


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

I am honoured to win this prestigious competition! 
Thanks for the running it and for the topic @Hill Wimp 
I thought I'd be beaten by the tram thingy photograph.

Subject to the strict rules of 'must include a bike, or part thereof' being adhered to (obviously, feet and egrets are eligible but ignored in the judging) is _something edible on a ride_ 

The end date shall be, for no obvious reason, the 5th of February 2017.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

right, lets get it over with.

first in, some noodle things bubbling away (and a banana somewhere). Will they pass as edible?


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

I even made the effort to cook my edibles over real flames. Non of these 'out of the wrapper' photos


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2017)

Great challenge @Hill Wimp 
Congratulations @PeteXXX. 
Good topic


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> right, lets get it over with.
> 
> first in, some noodle things bubbling away (and a banana somewhere). Will they pass as edible?
> 
> ...


Very nice... and so quick to get out and take a photo _after_ the start of this comp


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Very nice... and so quick to get out and take a photo _after_ the start of this comp


I remember that most of @djb1971 pictures are taken at night... So, quite possibly a winning photo!


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Very nice... and so quick to get out and take a photo _after_ the start of this comp


Well miss......................

I only had yesterday to get out and ride and because @Hill Wimp took fffffooooooorrrreeeeevvvveeeeerrrrrr to end the comp, because she obviously had much more important things to do at the seaside. Like eating ice cream, drinking beer and (-------redacted-----) with her new love, which in no way involved cycling. She clearly doesn't care that we still need to ride a bike to make the most of our pitiful existence. We waited patiently for the result that never happened so I went out and took a photo of food, luckily my remote viewing mind reading skills worked on @PeteXXX, so heres my noodles. 




Hopefully my waffling has bamboozled everyone into forgetting your comment. the shame, how dare you accuse anybody on here of underhand game playing


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> I remember that most of @djb1971 pictures are taken at night... So, quite possibly a winning photo!



Watch it you


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> Well miss......................
> 
> I only had yesterday to get out and ride and because @Hill Wimp took fffffooooooorrrreeeeevvvveeeeerrrrrr to end the comp, because she obviously had much more important things to do at the seaside. Like eating ice cream, drinking beer and (-------redacted-----) with her new love, which in no way involved cycling. She clearly doesn't care that we still need to ride a bike to make the most of our pitiful existence. We waited patiently for the result that never happened so I went out and took a photo of food, luckily my remote viewing mind reading skills worked on @PeteXXX, so heres my noodles.
> 
> ...


I think that I'd let it in.... ( I wouldn't want to deprive the comp of a potentially winning photo)


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

My plan is to post at least 50 pages of rubbish talk between all of the winning entries. That way Pete won't be bothered to trawl back this far


















****!!! I've just posted my game plan


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> Well miss......................
> 
> I only had yesterday to get out and ride and because @Hill Wimp took fffffooooooorrrreeeeevvvveeeeerrrrrr to end the comp, because she obviously had much more important things to do at the seaside. Like eating ice cream, drinking beer and (-------redacted-----) with her new love, which in no way involved cycling. She clearly doesn't care that we still need to ride a bike to make the most of our pitiful existence. We waited patiently for the result that never happened so I went out and took a photo of food, luckily my remote viewing mind reading skills worked on @PeteXXX, so heres my noodles.
> 
> ...


Underhand is good! Brown envelopes stuffed with cash is better... Let it not be said that this competition cannot be influenced by dodgy dealings


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Underhand is good! Brown envelopes stuffed with cash is better... Let it not be said that this competition cannot be influenced by dodgy dealings



I hope you want money so our entries can 'go missing' 

What looney would want your job


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> He appears to be wearing a ladies scarf


Better.


The Velvet Curtain said:


> A Potsyesque physique too.


A physique I can only dream about of


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

I could win this competition, you know....


----------



## djb1971 (19 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I could win this competition



keep drinking that stuff and hopefully you'll pick your own as a winner


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2017)

The 4 B's- Bread, Butter,Bottom, Bracket.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> The 4 B's- Bread, Butter,Bottom, Bracket.
> 
> View attachment 334013


Brown bread and Breadboard makes 6 B's


----------



## steverob (21 Jan 2017)

Taken during a rest break in my ride today - titling it "Who needs power gels when you've got jelly babies?"






Also got a version of the photo that shows a bit more of the road I'm cycling over, but thought that this one looked better.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> Taken during a rest break in my ride today - titling it "Who needs power gels when you've got jelly babies?"
> 
> View attachment 334338
> 
> ...


If you balanced them there whilst riding, it'll be double points


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jan 2017)

Why have they still got heads on?


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> Why have they still got heads on?


I'm more interested to know which order he ate them in... I'd save the green one till last!


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm more interested to know which order he ate them in... I'd save the green one till last!


me too, I'd also chuck the yellow ones away


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm more interested to know which order he ate them in... I'd save the green one till last!




Black is the Emperor of all jelly babies!


----------



## djb1971 (21 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Black is the Emperor of all jelly babies!


weirdo


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Black is the Emperor of all jelly babies!


2nd best.... and more people want that one so it's nice not to have to argue over the green one in this house!


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> 2nd best.... and more people want that one so it's nice not to have to argue over the green one in this house!




Good thinking. I'll post you my green ones (and the jelly babies too)


----------



## steverob (21 Jan 2017)

My wife loves the green ones (I'm ambivalent) and she normally raids the packet to take them out before I get there, so I'm surprised that I did have one.

If you really want to know the order, I was eating two at a time, so went orange and yellow first, then yellow and green (the citrus combos), then both reds, leaving me with black solo to finish. I'd already eaten my teacake and a chocolate rice crispie treat while setting up the photo.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Black is the Emperor of all jelly babies!


Absolutely


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> My wife loves the green ones (I'm ambivalent) and she normally raids the packet to take them out before I get there, so I'm surprised that I did have one.
> 
> If you really want to know the order, I was eating two at a time, so went orange and yellow first, then yellow and green (the citrus combos), then both reds, leaving me with black solo to finish. I'd already eaten my teacake and a chocolate rice crispie treat while setting up the photo.




Jelly baby snooker!


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2017)

Just to show that I beat you to the jelly baby on bike idea.....I would like to say no jelly babies were harmed in the making of this photo but that would be a lie


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

djb1971 said:


> me too, I'd also chuck the yellow ones away



Nah, orange.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2017)

All jelly babies are equally amazing. I have completly fallen in love with them since attempting longer and/or harder rides. Just before I did the Manchester 100, I discovered the perfect way to carry and consume them which I was intending to enter a picture of. That's if I get a chance to go for a ride because for various reasons I'm not getting much cycling at the moment.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> All jelly babies are equally amazing. I have completly fallen in love with them since attempting longer and/or harder rides. Just before I did the Manchester 100, I discovered the perfect way to carry and consume them which I was intending to enter a picture of. That's if I get a chance to go for a ride because for various reasons I'm not getting much cycling at the moment.


Currently I have an image of the threaded onto a piece of string dangling about 5 cm ahead of your mouth..... how accurate is that?


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jan 2017)

@Katherine you can still enter the comp. Just take a pic of something edible strapped to your bike.



You're not getting off that easily


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Currently I have an image of the threaded onto a piece of string dangling about 5 cm ahead of your mouth..... how accurate is that?


Not. 
Much better than that.... 
I'll try and get a picture this week!


----------



## djb1971 (22 Jan 2017)

Chin up @Katherine, here's a big hug from me 

Hope it's nothing serious stopping you from your passions ( cycling and murdering jelly babies). Don't leave me here on my own with this lot!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jan 2017)

Valencia central market, the sweetie stall and bikes


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2017)

The competition finishes this Sunday evening so there's a chance to post a few more pics. 
I've not had much chance to get out recently but maybe I can still win it


----------



## djb1971 (2 Feb 2017)

The Gin and clip is a sure winner


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

I've forgotten what it is? Any chance it's horrible weather? I may have a chance to submit one tomorrow then

Edit: I'm also lazy and can't be bother to check further up the thread....


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2017)

The topic is Something edible plus a bike or bit thereof


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2017)




----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2017)

So, this is the perfect jelly baby on - ride dispenser! Better in the summer when you don't get cold fingers from removing thick winter gloves.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2017)

Deliberations are being made ..
I shall sleep upon my decision.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2017)

With limited entries, probably due to not that much decent riding weather, I've made my choice.






The sweetie stall in Valencia by @Dave 123 is the winning photograph.

_No jelly babies were consumed during my deliberations._


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2017)

Well thank you @PeteXXX . I'll kick off quickly then.

Closing date- 28th February
Theme- Puddles
As ever, some portion of bike needs to be in the picture.
Happy snapping!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2017)

'Puddles'.. There'll be plenty of options around here!


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Well thank you @PeteXXX . I'll kick off quickly then.
> 
> Closing date- 28th February
> Theme- Puddles
> ...


I like that ... hmm now depending on how much it rains this afternoon sometimes there is a dirty great puddle ... if not then there is always my front gate ... guaranteed to have a puddle if it rains!!!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

@PeteXXX super choice
@Dave 123 also a super choice, no excuses now for anyone!


----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2017)

An enjoyable challenge, thanks @PeteXXX 

Congratulations @Dave 123, puddles should be fun!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> An enjoyable challenge, thanks @PeteXXX
> 
> Congratulations @Dave 123, puddles should be fun!


we've dodged another bullet @Katherine


----------



## hopless500 (6 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> So, this is the perfect jelly baby on - ride dispenser! Better in the summer when you don't get cold fingers from removing thick winter gloves.
> 
> View attachment 336333


I have a baby pannier thing that goes over the top tube and use it for exactly the same purpose. Very good for storing the Haribos one side and tissues and money the other


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a baby pannier thing that goes over the top tube and use it for exactly the same purpose. Very good for storing the Haribos one side and tissues and *BEER*money the other


----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2017)

It was originally bought for my phone and money but it was too small. Jelly babies seemed the obvious next choice. 
I needed an alternative to the bar bag that I normally use when I had to fasten an event number on the handle bars.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> It was originally bought for my phone and money but it was too small. Jelly babies seemed the obvious next choice.
> I needed an alternative to the bar bag that I normally use when I had to fasten an event number on the handle bars.


My baby pannier thingy will take Haribo, tissues, passport, phone and money. All the essentials basically!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> 'Puddles'.. There'll be plenty of options around here!




I thought I'd be generous.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

Too cold for photos...
My extremities were wet and COLD


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Too cold for photos...
> My extremities were wet and COLD


Hope that's finger and toes


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> Hope that's finger and toes


I didn't have either my warmest boots or warmest gloves today and regretted the decision.... very limited amounts of skin were on display.... ! So there


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I didn't have either my warmest boots or warmest gloves today and regretted the decision.... very limited amounts of skin were on display.... ! So there


Phew!

a few of the older gents @User14044 had to reach for their medication


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ....I just had a cold shower


Just stand outside for that!..... has the plumber been yet? Or gas engineer what ever they call themselves!


----------



## djb1971 (6 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just stand outside for that!..... has the plumber been yet?


He could take a pic too to start the comp off


----------



## TeeShot (6 Feb 2017)

In the spirit of fair play, this one probably shouldn't count as it was taken 3 years ago near Jodrell Bank. The bike has since been sold and the puddle ran away into a ditch!!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 336526
> In the spirit of fair play, this one probably shouldn't count as it was taken 3 years ago near Jodrell Bank. The bike has since been sold and the puddle ran away into a ditch!!




Since when did fair play apply in this thread?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Feb 2017)

It's never stopped @potsy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2017)

A big puddle


----------



## mybike (8 Feb 2017)

A winters day on the canal, with puddles & bike.


----------



## Haitch (8 Feb 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> View attachment 336717


That's a deep puddle!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Feb 2017)

@Haitch thats a winner


you fool


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> View attachment 336717


Now that's a winner I'm sure


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

I stopped by this big puddle to get this duck! But then as I was back trying to get my bike in the photo it wobbled and almost fell in!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Feb 2017)

What sweeties are in the bag?


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> What sweeties are in the bag?


If you are talking my handlebars... it's a buff that I wrap round my phone to try to make the batteries last longer, this cold keeps killing them. In my bag were none much to my disappointment... but I've bade up for lack of nice things by having cake and dates since coming home!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2017)

On todays chilly ride. 
A mucky puddle, and ice-capped stepping stones logs.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2017)

P.S. I love the badge, but I'm not the 'Photo Winner' at the moment..


----------



## djb1971 (11 Feb 2017)

You can be if you like.

Or, just keep it until the end of Feb


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you are talking my handlebars... it's a buff that I wrap round my phone to try to make the batteries last longer, this cold keeps killing them. In my bag were none much to my disappointment... but I've bade up for lack of nice things by having cake and dates since coming home!



I was advised to keep the phone in the back pocket of my jacket, when it's cold, it's always warm there. And it works, you can take it out for a quick photo without it complaining.


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

Too cold and windy to stop for long!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2017)

@Katherine , you're calling that a puddle?


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @Katherine , you're calling that a puddle?


Very little rain in Manchester!!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @Katherine , you're calling that a puddle?


Cheeky 







Looks like one of those Fat Bike folk have been chewing up the turf


----------



## djb1971 (12 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Cheeky
> 
> View attachment 337366
> 
> ...


wasn't me

mine are deeper than that with my fat arse on the saddle


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Very little rain in Manchester!!


Well there's a first!


----------



## GGJ (14 Feb 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2017)

No1 granddaughter hitting the puddles today at Willen Lakes, MK


----------



## djb1971 (19 Feb 2017)

bike, puddle, mud and bonus hairy thing




old bike, puddles, mud and another hairy thing




puddle, bike


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> bike, puddle, mud and bonus hairy thing
> 
> View attachment 338722
> 
> ...


Ha ha ... I don't even have to say it.....


----------



## djb1971 (19 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ha ha ... I don't even have to say it.....


----------



## benb (20 Feb 2017)

Are we still on puddles?
If so then how about this? It used to be a puddle - of molten lava!



Or for the pedantic literalists amongst you who actually require some water.



(I had a lovely week in Lanzarote with the family)


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> bike, puddle, mud and bonus hairy thing
> 
> View attachment 338722
> 
> ...



Brilliant photos, especially the top one,


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Brilliant photos, especially the top one,


Don't you start too

has @summerdays asked you to add that post


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think they are f-ing awful DJ. Get a grip


they are Rocky.

not in focus because it was raining, I was cold and shivering and using my crappy iPhone. I like @PeteXXX granddaughter photo, I still ride through puddles with my feet up


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> edit:.....actually they are stunning and I love your fat bike.



swine


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

I've just had a trawl back and where's your puddle @User14044 

come on ol' chap. You've got to be in it to win it. That last phrase hasn't really helped has it


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> bike, puddle, mud and bonus hairy thing
> 
> View attachment 338722
> 
> ...


Stunning, absolutly stunning.

What about the hairy thing riding the bike?


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Stunning, absolutly stunning.
> 
> What about the hairy thing riding the bike?



Thats more true than you know. I think thats why the deer don't run away, I just look as hairy as them


----------



## djb1971 (20 Feb 2017)

btw cheeky sod


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ha ha ... I don't even have to say it.....



Eh? What?


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

Since I gather it's still puddles, here's a long thin one.


----------



## Haitch (21 Feb 2017)

That's not how to l


User14044mountain said:


> And just to keep @djb1971 happy



That bike is not locked securely, Rocky.


----------



## djb1971 (21 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And just to keep @djb1971 happy
> 
> View attachment 339001


That has winner written all over it.


I'm so very, very, very, very glad you've entered 


Like how I've used everyones favourite, comic sans


----------



## djb1971 (21 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually it's one of @potsy's photos. So he must be the next winner.


Too late, the winning certificate is being printed


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yeah but the gate it



IS


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2017)

Even though the puddle looks (unintentionally) a bit like a river of diarrhoea, and there's no bike in it as I went for a walk this evening instead, I think it's still a valid entry under clause (d) section 259BD which contains corresponding provision for the CFC charge and foreign CFC charges, and (e) section 259BE which defines “hybrid entity” and other related terms to the rules of this competition.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 339186
> 
> 
> Even though the puddle looks (unintentionally) a bit like a river of diarrhoea, and there's no bike in it as I went for a walk this evening instead, I think it's still a valid entry under clause (d) section 259BD which contains corresponding provision for the CFC charge and foreign CFC charges, and (e) section 259BE which defines “hybrid entity” and other related terms to the rules of this competition.


Well it has got a foot in it, if it had an Egret too you'd be on to a winner.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2017)

As standards are woefully low I might just let myself be the winner






By dropping my bike in a puddle!


----------



## djb1971 (23 Feb 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> As standards are woefully low I might just let myself be the winner!



That's good with us. Whats the next mission?


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> That's good with us. Whats the next mission?




A photo depicting apathy.


----------



## Katherine (24 Feb 2017)




----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2017)

By a large puddle yesterday 
It was worse than it looks.... I was worried the bike would be blown over!






The same location in the afternoon:


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2017)

I'm not 100% certain that it's a bike, but close enough I reckon. 

Note Jemima Puddleduck lurking in the trees in the background...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 339402


They're big puddles. Is that a lifebelt next to the postbox?


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> They're big puddles. Is that a lifebelt next to the postbox?



It should have been! Seeing as I had to wade through to get the Shot! - taken after I'd just finished changing a tube. I'd walked a quarter of a mile trying to find somewhere to stop and lean the bike, I was looking for a fence. When I realised that the reason why it had be become so hard to pedal there were only hedges and muddy verges. I was about to use someone's gate post when I saw the layby and the trailer was perfect.


----------



## djb1971 (25 Feb 2017)

puddles, bike and tinkering

another winner


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2017)

djb1971 said:


> puddles, bike and tinkering
> 
> another winner



Lots of winners.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2017)

Ok, its results time.........

In third place is @djb1971 , I like the colours

https://flic.kr/p/QZjjzY

In second place is @PeteXXX , any pic with a cycling granddaughter is ace






And the winner is @Dave 123


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2017)

Erm..... ladies and gentlemen there seems to have been a mix up. The wrong envelope has been opened. The winner is....











I love the reflection of the bridge, and the light in the puddle.

Over to you @mybike


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2017)

Topical... 

Well done @mybike and thanks for the competition @Dave 123 

Typical, it's piddling down at the moment.. loads of puddles!

Looking forward to the new topic.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2017)

Aaargh, and there I was thinking @User14044 would win.

I'll think overnight.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Aaargh, and there I was thinking @User14044 would win.
> 
> I'll think overnight.



It's only fair that Mr R Mountain wins nowt. He's a winner in everything else, I'm keeping him grounded.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Aaargh, and there I was thinking @User14044 would win.
> 
> I'll think overnight.



OK, that's long enough. Lent starts tomorrow, which happens to be my wedding anniversary, so 40 days for a photo with a bit of bike and a bit of wedding. Usual rules apply.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2017)

^^^ how does he get 'photo winner' so soon? I had to wait weeks for it to be added to me. I wasn't going to complain, but I should have it for at least another week.

I might just flounce here......


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> ^^^ how does he get 'photo winner' so soon? I had to wait weeks for it to be added to me. I wasn't going to complain, but I should have it for at least another week.
> 
> I might just flounce here......



You can have it back if you judge the comp.


----------



## Vertego (1 Mar 2017)

And there I was, ready to post my winning entry...only to find the competition closed despite another 6+ hours to go .

Well done, @mybike.


----------



## summerdays (1 Mar 2017)

Congrats! 

So far I'm stumped for the new comp but I'll give it some thought today!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> You can have it back if you judge the comp.




Above my pay grade guv!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2017)

Vertego said:


> And there I was, ready to post my winning entry...only to find the competition closed despite another 6+ hours to go .
> 
> Well done, @mybike.




Post it anyway, you might still win!


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Above my pay grade guv!



Chicken.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2017)




----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Moss Brothers - is that where your college gets its lawn, Dave?


 
Seems you're on course to being the winner.


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 340308



Lots of bikes there.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Moss Brothers - is that where your college gets its lawn, Dave?



You know I don't work for Trinity.......


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> You know I don't work for Trinity.......


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2017)

The Town Hall, where No1 daughter is planning to marry this July.


----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)




----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)

*Something old,* - - - The Barton_Swing_Aqueduct and the even older remains of the original stone aqueduct.

*Something new,* - - - - Barton Pocket Park, a recently regenerated space at the side of the Bridgewater Canal and old aqueduct, new paths and view of the swing bridge over the ship canal.

*Something borrowed,* - - - Mr K 's hivis reflective jacket, that I took with me to wear in the evening traffic when it started to get dark.

*Something blue.* - - - The sky and the stripe on my helmet.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2017)

Is this too hard?


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Is this too hard?




You've not attached the picture, but I reckon it's impressive!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2017)

I work most Saturdays when a lot of weddings take place... 

Meanwhile here's a photo of my ring.


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I work most Saturdays when a lot of weddings take place...
> 
> Meanwhile here's a photo of my ring.
> 
> View attachment 343437


I keep meaning to take a photo by a church, or remember where I saw a sign for a wedding planning event thing....


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

When's the 40 days up?


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> When's the 40 days up?



After 40 days.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2017)

No immediate wedding thingie in the photo, but it's my 28th wedding anniversary today, so I went out for a ride to celebrate


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

Due to the unprecedented excitement this has caused I hadn't realised we'd gone over time. I will now blow all the photos up to 10"x8" and examine them with a magnifying glass.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2017)




----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

In third place


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

In second place


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

And the totally off the wall winner is,

hold on, where did I put it


It's here somewhere

Ah, here it is







{edited to add} Congratulations @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the topic and the competition @mybike I am loved, honoured and obeyed...
Well done @Katherine and @Dave 123

With this ring, I will set a new challenge!

Something(s) spotty and/or stripy.

Usual rules. Bikes, feet, egrets yada yada yada

End date shall be the 1st of May 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2017)

I could win this, you know..


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2017)

Spotty disc brake on a deflated tyre


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

Paint spots on the sheep. 







And first challenge entry on the new bike


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2017)

@Katherine there are also spots on your Baaaaa tape......


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @Katherine there are also spots on your Baaaaa tape......



 so there aaaare!


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> so there aaaare!



And the baaars form stripes.


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2017)

Spots of sunlight near the forks.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2017)

The old Guild Hall, Eye, Suffolk. Stripes.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2017)

Definitely spotty


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2017)

Competition finishes some time on Monday folks. Get spotting..... or striping


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

Spots


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

Stripes


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

The White Stripes


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

The Black Stripes


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Stripes
> 
> View attachment 350045


How come you went to that location and didn't manage to get the pie stall in?


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How come you went to that location and didn't manage to get the pie stall in?




Cos I'm a crap photographer!


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Cos I'm a crap photographer!


@Hill Wimp says your not much better at mowing lawns


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp says your not much better at mowing lawns



I keep pointing out that I just point. Blame Tim.
Having said that, he's on holiday this week, I'll have to do some work....


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2017)

A short competition this time, with equal runner uper prizes going to @mybike for managing to ride his bike into the ground to try and win this prestigious competition..






and @Katherine for her sheepish entry







The winner, however, this time is......... @Dave 123 for this spotty entry.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2017)

Thank you @PeteXXX 

I'll get me thinking cap on....


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2017)

On 21st of May 1894 the Manchester ship canal was opened by queen Victoria.

So, you have until the 21st of May and the theme is waterways.
At least some part of a bike needs to be in your picture. All water birds are allowed.


----------



## Katherine (1 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> On 21st of May 1894 the Manchester ship canal was opened by queen Victoria.
> 
> So, you have until the 21st of May and the theme is waterways.
> At least some part of a bike needs to be in your picture. All water birds are allowed.


Well done to you. 
Good picture and good new theme.


----------



## Katherine (3 May 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (3 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 350682


Baaaaarge tape...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2017)

Glug glug glug


----------



## mybike (4 May 2017)

Here's a couple from Monday's ride:

Shorts, in this weather?






A visit from the fairy






I did offer assistance but he said he was nearly home.


----------



## Vertego (5 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 350684
> 
> 
> Glug glug glug


That's more 'Underwater Ways'


----------



## Vertego (6 May 2017)

Half way to/from work...Dipley Mill


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2017)

Canoe Centre, River Nene.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 351102
> 
> 
> Canoe Centre, River Nene.




Played there once or twice. May have swam there too....


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2017)

Any guesses for what this tranquil waterway might be?


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2017)

Including a heron / egret on the far bank.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 351679
> 
> Any guesses for what this tranquil waterway might be?




Manchester ship canal....?


----------



## TeeShot (10 May 2017)

From the bridge leading to Media city. It's come a long way in 123 years!


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 351753
> View attachment 351752
> From the bridge leading to Media city. It's come a long way in 123 years!


Yes, it certainly has. From industry to leisure.


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Manchester ship canal....?


Well done. I was on the fast A57 but it's quite wide and has a sort of hard shoulder in places and I stopped because I saw the swans, just where the ship canal runs close and is parallel to the road between Partington and Glazebrook.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done. I was on the fast A57 but it's quite wide and has a sort of hard shoulder in places and I stopped because I saw the swans, just where the ship canal runs close and is parallel to the road between Partington and Glazebrook.



I'd know those glistening, balmy waters anywhere.....


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2017)

No bike in the pic. I may have just bought one near here...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2017)

Swan upping at Pitsford Res this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (18 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 352928
> 
> 
> Swan upping at Pitsford Res this morning




I think that might be a gannet diving....


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I think that might be a gannet diving....
> 
> View attachment 353005


They're all members of the Egret family


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> They're all members of the Egret family




Ah, egrets, I've had a few.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ah, egrets, I've had a few.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2017)

Does the Med count as a waterway?


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2017)

The results are in.....

In 3rd place is @Diogenes The Sarcastic 





In 2nd place is @PeteXXX 





And the winner is....






@Vertego . A fantastic composition that on first look has you thinking "where's the bloody water...?"


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2017)

Well done @Vertego , a worthy winner, and thanks for the challenge @Dave 123


----------



## Vertego (23 May 2017)

Thank you, Dave 123. A complete surprise to me. 21st May was my wife's birthday - and I got result this as a 'reward' .

Now, the next challenge - with absolute respect and solidarity following the atrocities of last night's horrific event in Manchester - is 'Togetherness'.

That can have whatever meaning or interpretation that you want.

Closing date - Sunday 4th June 2017

(bikes, anatomy, egrets/herons optional)


----------



## Katherine (23 May 2017)

Congratulations @Vertego and thank you for the thoughtful new challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2017)

Me 'n my mates together on the BVW this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2017)

Ok, so this one is from last December. Behind us is Box Hill. We are climbing up through the vineyard to pop out on Ranmore Common.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2017)

Not sure that this is within the rules as there are no cyclists, no bikes, no egrets...


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2017)

Together with my granddaughter on today's ride


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2017)

Err has this closed yet...?

This is my togetherness.... this was a really run down bit of wasteland, which has won architectural prizes (might have made that bit up, I can't clearly remember). It's called Junction 3, and it now is a really lovely bit to cycle through (M32 is just behind my back), it incorporates a library, and also Julian House, and as part of that there is the Bike Workshop which give training and experience to vulnerable adults who may have experienced homelessness or drug addiction.

I like the little area and the many different uses that are available for the local community. I just wish there were more developments like this rather than the identical boxes that are put up by the standard house builders with their residents only ever going out of their house to their cars.

Sorry I've gone on a bit....


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2017)

99 riders on the Women's Tour this morning


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2017)

Nearly back after a lovely club ride to Tatton Park we got drenched on the way and had a few diversions for roadworks. We'd just had to cross the locks on the old bridge on the other end of the lock because the other end of the lock was open for a ship (it's the ship canal!)


----------



## Vertego (8 Jun 2017)

Apologies for not responding sooner one and all, but I have been struggling to get back together.

On reflection, my initial timescale (less than 2 weeks) was rather brief. So, unless we have any objections I will extend by 7 days until midnight on Sunday, 11 June 2017. I will then announce the results on Monday evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2017)

Vertego said:


> Apologies for not responding sooner one and all, but I have been struggling to get back together.
> 
> On reflection, my initial timescale (less than 2 weeks) was rather brief. So, unless we have any objections I will extend by 7 days until midnight on Sunday, 11 June 2017. I will then announce the results on Monday evening.


Excellent.. This gives time for the Photo Winner badge to be transferred from me to you for a week


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Excellent.. This gives time for the Photo Winner badge to be transferred from me to you for a week


I didn't notice it hadn't been done. Sorted..... for a week.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Excellent.. This gives time for the Photo Winner badge to be transferred from me to you for a week




I never get it assigned to me when I win. Somebody needs a good talking to.

Not that I'm bitter....


----------



## Vertego (11 Jun 2017)

I'm hoping for a final day flurry of activity...so that the 'Photo Winner' badge that I've enjoyed (briefly) can be handed over.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2017)

Here's my flurry 






My bikes locked up together


----------



## Vertego (12 Jun 2017)

Well, here we go. My choices are, hopefully, made in the spirit of the subject... we all appear to be in this together.

So, in 3rd place -

There's nothing better than a ride out together (although a coffee stop would add to it)



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 353744
> 
> 
> Me 'n my mates together on the BVW this morning



Well, done PeteXXX.

Next, as runner up, I thought this was great - no bikes. No egrets. No more than a shadow of itself -


Dave 123 said:


> Not sure that this is within the rules as there are no cyclists, no bikes, no egrets...
> 
> View attachment 354579



Nice one, Dave 123.

But, for me, this week's winner has to be -



Katherine said:


> Nearly back after a lovely club ride to Tatton Park we got drenched on the way and had a few diversions for roadworks. We'd just had to cross the locks on the old bridge on the other end of the lock because the other end of the lock was open for a ship (it's the ship canal!)
> View attachment 356091



All together, but the impression of everyone having no idea where they were going. Nice one, Katherine, and well done. Happy to hand over the 'Photo Winner' badge!


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

Thank you Vertego! I'll have a think...... Back soon


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the competition @Vertego 
I like that photo as well! Congrats @Katherine


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

For the next cycle photo challenge, I would like a good / interesting / fun / exciting photo of your bike and something else beginning with the letter 'B'. 
It could be a noun, a name, an adjective, a verb or an adverb. 
Closing date is midday on Tuesday, 4th July. 

All pictures welcome. Looking forward to seeing your entries.


----------



## Vertego (13 Jun 2017)

Now that will B an interesting challenge


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

I appear to be the judge of two challenges  
Bonus points for anyone who posts a recipie for *chocolate* *b*iscuits / *b*rownies *here* and a picture of their biscuits with their bike *here.*


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2017)

May I be the first entrant for this competition, please?







My mate Garry, eating a Fab lolly, with my half eaten Strawberry Split and Ian's totally eaten one...

The 'B'?

We were in Bob's van 

BTW... I bought all the lollies


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> For the next cycle photo challenge, I would like a good / interesting / fun / exciting photo of your *bike* and something else beginning with the letter 'B'.
> It could be a noun, a name, an adjective, a verb or an adverb.
> Closing date is midday on Tuesday, 4th July.
> 
> All pictures welcome. Looking forward to seeing your entries.





PeteXXX said:


> May I be the first entrant for this competition, please?
> 
> View attachment 357055
> 
> ...




I still like the photo though!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I still like the photo though!


Should I add that our *B*ikes were in the back of *B*ob's van after our *B*ike ride around Swinley Forest today?





And here's Bob's van to prove it!!


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2017)

Aargh, just realised that I've not been getting the notification of new posts here!

Sadly I don't have access to my bike at the moment so here is my view of the bay at the moment. In the spirit of this competition I'm sure you can find a bike if you look closely enough.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2017)

Black bollards, a bridge and my bike (plus another bike riding past as well, just for good measure!)


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

Bristol, boats, bridges, beer, all basking in the evening sunlight!


----------



## TeeShot (15 Jun 2017)

A bit of my bike under a bridge near Bollington


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 357304
> A bit of my bike under a bridge near Bollington


I recognise that bridge, I think me and my bike sheltered under it once to eat my sandwiches when it was raining. It was the first solitary ride I did when I ventured over Warburton Bridge and into Cheshire! Before I was brave enough to go to a cafe on my own.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

My B twin (the inspiration) and a bus. 
*





*


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

Brambles.


----------



## Vertego (16 Jun 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 357304
> A bit of my bike under a bridge near Bollington


You forgot to mention the birds


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

Vertego said:


> You forgot to mention the birds


And the chatty walker who kept me company for a little bit too long.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2017)

Back from a ride. Bike, bidon & Budweiser...

If you look carefully, there's an egret lurking beside the top left pot


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2017)

Boating lake and my bike at Willen Lake today.


----------



## TeeShot (19 Jun 2017)

Several boats on the Bridgewater canal near Lymm this morning


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 358005
> Several boats on the Bridgewater canal near Lymm this morning


Aren't they barges?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Aren't they barges?


Still a 'B', innit


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Still a 'B', innit


That's what I meant you were missing an extra 'B', I didn't want you to miss out for failing to fully hype your photo properly


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2017)

it wasn't my photo 






_This_ is my photo.. A *B*acon and *B*rie panini and a *B*lack coffee. Plus my bike, in *B*rixworth this morning.


----------



## TeeShot (20 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Aren't they barges?


I'm told they are narrow boats. Barges transport goods not people unless they are Dutch which unfortunately doesn't begin with a B !!


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2017)

My Best Bike outside a Burial ground.In the dead centre of Rufforth.Residents not Bothering any Body


----------



## Vertego (21 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> it wasn't my photo
> 
> View attachment 358175
> 
> ...


And don't forget the Blue wall


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2017)

Vertego said:


> And don't forget the Blue wall


I didn't want seem OTT


----------



## TeeShot (22 Jun 2017)

So I've now got a bit more of my blue bike on top of a bridge!!

Sadly my limited vocabulary has me struggling after bikes, boats and bridges, so that could be it


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2017)

Beer


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2017)

Bridges, river Cam.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2017)

The Barbican, Plymouth


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Aren't they barges?





PeteXXX said:


> Still a 'B', innit



What about the B for Bridgewater Canal?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> What about the B for Bridgewater Canal?


Aha! Now you're talking


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2017)

Breakfast, this morning.






Beer @ 05:00 with breakfast this morning, in Cromer


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> I appear to be the judge of two challenges
> Bonus points for anyone who posts a recipie for *chocolate* *b*iscuits / *b*rownies *here* and a picture of their biscuits with their bike *here.*


In case anyone was wondering... @SatNavSaysStraightOn has just won the chocolate recipe challenge with a recipe for chocolate pasta.


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2017)

I enter two, The *B*lack Horse Riders


----------



## shirokazan (26 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Breakfast, this morning.
> 
> Beer @ 05:00 with breakfast this morning, in Cromer



Hell, you actually lugged a full-size camping stove with you? That's pretty hardcore, never mind the early beers! So, this was an overnight ride from Northampton to Cromer then?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2017)

shirokazan said:


> Hell, you actually lugged a full-size camping stove with you? That's pretty hardcore, never mind the early beers! So, this was an overnight ride from Northampton to Cromer then?


Nope, that'd be bonkers , it was Cromer to Cromer...
Easier than explain fully, here's the Linkie to the 'My Ride Today'


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2017)

Brambles.. Helps with hill climbing


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 359842
> 
> 
> Brambles.. Helps with hill climbing


Ouch....


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2017)

I've got a bee on my bonnet (that's hanging on my bike shed)


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2017)

Brother & balls (cannon balls)


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2017)

Bottom Side lock, with a boat leaving.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2017)

I think I was meant to announce the winner today. I'll have to sleep on it!


----------



## benb (5 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> I think I was meant to announce the winner today. I'll have to sleep on it!



Bonus. The winner usually just gets a trophy.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2017)

benb said:


> Bonus. The winner usually just gets a trophy.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2017)

*Runners Up...*



summerdays said:


> Bristol, boats, bridges, beer, all basking in the evening sunlight!
> View attachment 357285





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 357779
> 
> 
> Boating lake and my bike at Willen Lake today.





postman said:


> My Best Bike outside a Burial ground.In the dead centre of Rufforth.Residents not Bothering any Body
> View attachment 358208





Dave 123 said:


> The Barbican, Plymouth
> 
> View attachment 358979





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 358985
> 
> 
> Breakfast, this morning.
> ...





The Velvet Curtain said:


> I enter two, The *B*lack Horse Riders
> 
> View attachment 358988
> View attachment 358989





Dave 123 said:


> Brother & balls (cannon balls)
> 
> View attachment 360081





mybike said:


> Bottom Side lock, with a boat leaving.
> 
> View attachment 360323


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2017)

*The winner is...
*
A lovely picture, @TeeShot .


TeeShot said:


> View attachment 357304
> A bit of my bike under a bridge near Bollington



Looking forward to your next challenge.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2017)

Sorry for the delay. Thanks to everyone for your great photos.


----------



## TeeShot (5 Jul 2017)

Goodness me, what can I say?

Thank you @Katherine for such a good subject, the number of entries shows how popular it was, twill be a tough act to follow, however..........

My subject is, summer. A photo that needs no words to capture that feeling of sun, warmth, fun and long days of summer out on a bike. 

Finishing date, the Sunday night the Tour finishes, July 23rd. 

Good luck


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2017)

Thanks for a fun challenge @Katherine and a worthy winner @TeeShot 

Summer Hmmmm. Maybe a photo of tomorrow's thunderstorm will be entered


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2017)

No bike in it but this sums up summer cycling for me






On the same trip yesterday though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2017)

On yesterdays ride I took a couple of photos specially for the challenge, then it turned out that this unplanned one looked more summery:


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> On the same trip yesterday though
> View attachment 361176



Where's that, @Diogenes The Sarcastic ?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2017)

Loch Ard, near Aberfoyle


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jul 2017)

Some beach in Brittany


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2017)




----------



## Nemesis_252 (9 Jul 2017)

Just stumbled over this thread, it looks entertaining, hope you don't mind a new face.

As for the image, not the best quality in the world, but it's a bit of summer fun.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jul 2017)

Nemesis_252 said:


> Just stumbled over this thread, it looks entertaining, hope you don't mind a new face.
> 
> As for the image, not the best quality in the world, but it's a bit of summer fun.
> 
> View attachment 361344



We're desperate for a new face!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

Nemesis_252 said:


> Just stumbled over this thread, it looks entertaining, hope you don't mind a new face.
> 
> As for the image, not the best quality in the world, but it's a bit of summer fun.
> 
> View attachment 361344


Could easily be a winner


----------



## TeeShot (10 Jul 2017)

Nemesis_252 said:


> Just stumbled over this thread, it looks entertaining, hope you don't mind a new face.
> 
> As for the image, not the best quality in the world, but it's a bit of summer fun.
> 
> View attachment 361344


Glad you found us. Everyone's welcome, including Giants on the village green


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2017)

Wheat fields beside Waterloo cafe yesterday.


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2017)

There's blue sky, it must be summer.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2017)

Nothing says summer more than this...


----------



## rualexander (14 Jul 2017)




----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2017)

Summer club ride cafe stop at Red House Farm near Dunham.


----------



## TeeShot (18 Jul 2017)

Some lovely pictures so far. Just a reminder the challenge finishes on Sunday evening. Keep em coming.....


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2017)

Piddington village..


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

Sunbathing and admiring the view ( or did I give up half way up a hill?)


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

Sports car with the top down, and it's occupants admiring the view.


----------



## Lancsman (18 Jul 2017)

Anglezarke if I am not mistaken Katherine?


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

Lancsman said:


> Angelzarke if I am not mistaken Katherine?


Well done!
Does your strava profile picture look similar to your Cycle Chat picture and did you pass me today?


----------



## Lancsman (18 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done!
> Does your strava profile picture look similar to your Cycle Chat picture and did you pass me today?



Unfortunately it wasn't me that passed you today as I now live on the South coast. Your pictures of Rivington have put a smile on my face and brought back many a cycling memory, and for that I thank you.Did you ride up there from the North? or the steep climb from the South?


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

Lancsman said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't me that passed you today as I now live on the South coast. Your pictures of Rivington have put a smile on my face and brought back many a cycling memory, and for that I thank you.Did you ride up there from the North? or the steep climb from the South?


From the South: Walkden, Bolton, Belmont, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angezarke, Rivington, Horwich. 41 miles. I will post some pictures in the Your Ride Today thread, but it will be tomorrow when I do!


----------



## Lancsman (18 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> From the South: Walkden, Bolton, Belmont, Wheelton, White Coppice, Angezarke, Rivington, Horwich. 41 miles. I will post some pictures in the Your Ride Today thread, but it will be tomorrow when I do


I will look forward to seeing those tomorrow. That sounds like a challenging ride. My rides round there started in St Helens through Wigan, Blackrod,then over the top to Belmont. I was a lot younger then!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

A brace of pics at Midsummer Meadows, Northampton, taken on todays wet and dismal ride.


----------



## TeeShot (23 Jul 2017)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 362226


Runner up

Lovely picture. Big sky, glorious view, riding in short sleeves and shorts. 
Love it


----------



## TeeShot (23 Jul 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 360918


And our winner. 

Blue sky, people in shorts and tee shirts, by the coast and full panniers which make me think of holidays. 

Summer perfectly summed up.well done

We look forward to our next challenge


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

Congrats @Dave 123 That's a good win!
Summer was a good challenge, but a bit of a challenge as well recently 

Thanks for the competition @TeeShot


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2017)

Thank you kindly @TeeShot 

Right.... to mark the latest TdF victory by Mr Froome, the next theme will be 4.
As ever, a portion of bike must be in the picture and something to do with the number 4 (it could be 4 white birds...).
Closing date is 14th August.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2017)

Good competition @TeeShot 
Congratulations @Dave 123


----------



## Vertego (24 Jul 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Thank you kindly @TeeShot
> 
> Right.... to mark the latest TdF victory by Mr Froome, the next theme will be 4.
> As ever, a portion of bike must be in the picture and something to do with the number 4 (it could be 4 white birds...).
> Closing date is 14th August.


Surely, the closing date should be 4 August.


----------



## TeeShot (24 Jul 2017)

Ok, I'll get the ball rolling. 

Went to Blackpool today with four friends I've got back into cycling after a gap of too many years!!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2017)

Vertego said:


> Surely, the closing date should be 4 August.




Well, I did originally think of that, but I thought I'd drag it out!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2017)

Not a bad price


----------



## rualexander (25 Jul 2017)




----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2017)

Mum and three little uns at about 10 o'clock.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2017)

On the Northampton Arm today by Rothersthorpe Lock No.4 (there's 13 in the flight!)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2017)

Contrived photo challenge piccie #218






Four candles


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2017)

I think I've got this in the bag..... 4 hoops


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

Mousehole 4 miles back, Porthcurno 4 miles ahead.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

St.Just 4 beautiful miles behind me. Zennor (very hilly) 4 miles ahead.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

4 points of the compass on the weather vane. ( nice hire bike and the view from the holiday apartment)


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Hamtun, this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2017)

Four arches and a bike.


Well.. 3½ anyway


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


>


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2017)

In 3rd is @TeeShot 





In 2nd is @rualexander 





And for some reason my work pc won't let me put another pic in this post.......


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2017)

The winner..................is............
@Katherine






I very much liked the composition!

This was a hard one to judge.


----------



## Tilley (15 Aug 2017)

hubgearfreak said:


> it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


Is it just me or does this look like an oversize Babelfish?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2017)

Fun competition @Dave 123 , there were some great pics amongst the entries!
And congrats to @Katherine .. a worthy winner.


----------



## Katherine (15 Aug 2017)

Oh, wow, I thank you! 
Agreed, a fun competition as always. 

New theme is.............. flowers. 

A photo of your bike and and some flowers please. 
Photo to be taken between now and the close of the competition which is exactly 2 weeks time, Tuesday 22nd August.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2017)

Photo credit to Mrs Dave


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2017)

Agapanthus! Lovely start to the competition. Would you believe that my inspiration for the theme came from the agapanthus that I have been photographing on holiday in Cornwall, as well as all the other lovely wild flowers around here.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2017)

Earls Barton, the Jeyes shop and museum.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2017)

Purple and orange


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Straight from the Master's garden




Not quite. Close though!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2017)

Daisy chain


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

Taken at a cafe by Lake Vrynwy whilst drinking coffee eating chocolate & beetroot cake..


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2017)

Sad looking flowers, planted in a brassiere and hung on some railings, for reasons known only to the ex-wearer


----------



## TeeShot (20 Aug 2017)

Taken earlier today, he lied


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2017)

Definitely taken today


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2017)

Is it the 22nd of August yet @Katherine ?


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Thanks Dave. 
Oops!! 
Sorry everyone. Busy few weeks. 
Have you lot have all been asleep? 
I'll be back....


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Lovely. 



Dave 123 said:


> Photo credit to Mrs Dave
> 
> View attachment 368255





Dave 123 said:


> Daisy chain
> 
> View attachment 368297


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Winner



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 368639
> 
> 
> Taken at a cafe by Lake Vrynwy whilst drinking coffee eating chocolate & beetroot cake..


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Not many pictures to choose from. 
Congratulations @PeteXXX. 
Looking forward to your next challenge. In fact I challenge you to a more interesting theme than mine was?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2017)

Cheers @Katherine 

I'll be happy and proud to wear the badge with pride!!

Next competition. Hmmmm I'll think on that for a while


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2017)

I have thunk long and hard.. 
The topic shall be some kind of seat, be it a park bench or a concrete plinth. 
End date is the evening of the last day of September. 
Usual rules apply.


----------



## Vertego (3 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I have thunk long and hard..
> The topic shall be some kind of seat, be it a park bench or a concrete plinth.
> End date is the evening of the last day of September.
> Usual rules apply.


Which usual rules this time?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2017)

Vertego said:


> Which usual rules this time?


Usually, feet and/or egrets are allowed. 
A bike, or part thereof must be somewhere in the photograph to be considered in the prize draw.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2017)

I could win this, you know!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> View attachment 371480


Pirates, or a cemetery?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Pirates, or a cemetery?



Pirates


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Bridges, river Cam.
> 
> View attachment 358978



I've always admired that bike of your's Dave. What model is it?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've always admired that bike of your's Dave. What model is it?




A Scott aspect 700. I love riding it. It's nimble, responsive and fun.
Unlike the owner!


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Seats, good for stacking bikes against.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Seats, good for stacking bikes against.
> 
> View attachment 371581


Who's that widdling up the tree ?


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> A Scott aspect 700. I love riding it. It's nimble, responsive and fun.
> Unlike the owner!



Nice, I've got a Forme rage but my proper mtb is my Whyte 901.










And here's me also not being very nimble.

















Still tons of fun though.


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2017)

This seat is outside the Civic Centre in Swinton where our club rides start from. There was someone sat on it when we set off so I went back at the end of the ride in the rain for this picture. I even had a chat to the miner about the photo comp to explain what I was doing!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 371618
> 
> 
> This seat is outside the Civic Centre in Swinton where our club rides start from. There was someone sat on it when we set off so I went back at the end of the ride in the rain for this picture. I even had a chat to the miner about the photo comp to explain what I was doing!
> ...



Talking of miners, this chaps near me.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2017)

Here we have the fragrant Mrs Dave sat at solid silver seating outside Days bakery in Great Shelford, how posh!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2017)

A mosaic seat beside the Northampton Arm canal.


----------



## TeeShot (9 Sep 2017)

Outside our cafe stop in Matfen on the coast to coast ride this week


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Sep 2017)

Arrington church


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2017)

Same miner, different angle, showing his safety lamp.





And the memorial plaque to the local miners and colliery.


----------



## Evenflow (14 Sep 2017)

After a hard days cycling!


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2017)

Halfway through the 15 mile ride, the stop for lunch.


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2017)

This was rejected as a site for lunch.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2017)

If you look very closely there are benches in the background.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> If you look very closely there are benches in the background.
> 
> View attachment 374549


Is it just me or can others here this playing too



Spoiler




View: https://youtu.be/bYJMtn6IJeE


----------



## Katherine (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> If you look very closely there are benches in the background.
> 
> View attachment 374549


What about the log seating?!


----------



## TeeShot (21 Sep 2017)

The station cafe in Delamere forest


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> What about the log seating?!


They are only coffeejo sized, wasn't sure if they counted


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2017)

Two pics today.

First has a seat and some egrets so will obviously be a contender...






Second is for @summerdays to check on the condition of her future bike...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

At Stoke Bruerne, this morning.


----------



## Threevok (22 Sep 2017)

Not sure of the rules - but this has a benches in it. Taken at Parc Cwm Darran.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

Threevok said:


> View attachment 374860
> Not sure of the rules - but this has a benches in it. Taken at Parc Cwm Darran.


The rules are quite relaxed, as long as, in this competition, there is a seat and a bike, or part thereof, in the photograph. 

That's a lovely bike!!


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2017)

A seat you say.....?

Here us my Cube with a Seat..... Leon


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> A seat you say.....?
> 
> Here us my Cube with a Seat..... Leon
> 
> View attachment 375012


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2017)

The only other consistent rule is that the photo is taken within the time frame of the current challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> The only other consistent rule is that the photo is taken within the time frame of the current challenge.


Indeed..
This particular competition runs until the last day of this month.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2017)

A curvy seat, on todays ride


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2017)

If only all bus stops had a bench like this one seen this evening near Dunham Massey.


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2017)

Just me and the squirrels this evening,



in the park at Dunham Massey.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Sep 2017)

Erm...I was sitting on a bench when I took it?

Actually, there is a bench off in the distance, above the K of the High Peak Trail sign.


----------



## TeeShot (27 Sep 2017)

Near Ravenscar, on the North Yorks coast


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Sep 2017)

St Peters Church, Barrington, Oxfordshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2017)

Last day of the competition today..
I'll work my way through the numerous entries in the morning.


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

Last weekend we went to a pub for lunch....


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Just me and the squirrels this evening,
> 
> 
> 
> in the park at Dunham Massey.



Didn't think bike were allowed in there Katherine?

Been a long time since I last went, but that was one of the reasons that stopped me returning.


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Didn't think bike were allowed in there Katherine?
> 
> Been a long time since I last went, but that was one of the reasons that stopped me returning.



I only went as far as those benches near the entrance.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

Loads of entries to peruse this comp, making it challenging to judge. 
I downloaded every pic to a file so I could check them out anonymously (the pics, not me)

Several runners up, including:- 






@Dave 123 for a cheeky entry 






@Katherine for this lovely photograph





@Diogenes The Sarcastic Excellent seat and bike..


Mentioned in dispatches is:





@Threevok Still love that bike!!

But the winner this time, with a great pic is, in my humble opinion.....






@Evenflow for this evocative photograph.

Thanks for a tough competition to judge!


----------



## Evenflow (1 Oct 2017)

Well thanks, I'm honoured to win at my first attempt.
So I Have to set this months competition. I think a flowery theme.
Flowers are nice. How about pics of your bike or you n your bike with Flowers.
Can be in or next to field garden etc. Hopefully should make for some colourful
Pics!
Ends end Oct .
Cheers all.


----------



## Threevok (1 Oct 2017)

@PeteXXX 

Thanks, maybe I can slip it into the next competition


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2017)

I don't think we have flowers in Manchester, not enough sun or daylight


----------



## Threevok (1 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I don't think we have flowers in Manchester, not enough sun or daylight



Park it in front of a Stone Roses poster


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2017)

Just above the rear saddle is a shining cranesbill flower...


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2017)

Alright, a bigger effort- Dahlia Emory Paul. @User14044 can guess where it's from


----------



## TeeShot (2 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I don't think we have flowers in Manchester, not enough sun or daylight


Not quite Manchester, but Macclesfield's not far away!!

If you look closely I think those are flowers on top of the narrow boat


----------



## Mark999 (4 Oct 2017)




----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> If only all bus stops had a bench like this one seen this evening near Dunham Massey.
> View attachment 375586



If that's in your neck of the woods wouldn't that bench be better off inside the shelter...


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Oct 2017)

Brittany. Wild carrot flowers.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2017)

Northampton market, this morning


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2017)

I didn't think that I would see many flowers on the path that parallels the dual carriageway until I found a row of planters in a lay-by.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I didn't think that I would see many flowers on the path that parallels the dual carriageway until I found a row of planters in a lay-by.
> 
> View attachment 377330


They must be plastic


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Oct 2017)

One I took on Tuesdays ride thinking of this challenge, but then forgot to post.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2017)

Outside The Green Man in Grantchester


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

I’ve been to Beene..
To take this pic.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Oct 2017)

Barkston Ash raised beds


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Oct 2017)

Long time lurker, first time entrant. I hope I'm doing this right.

One question: am I allowed only one entry per month?

A tough one in October (to find flowers) but I pass these hedgerow Dog Roses every day. It's blowing a gale too so was hard to get it to stand still.

A Dog Rose (and bicycle):


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Long time lurker, first time entrant. I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> One question: am I allowed only one entry per month?
> 
> ...




You can do what you like. Everyone else seems to!


----------



## Katherine (10 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Long time lurker, first time entrant. I hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> One question: am I allowed only one entry per month?
> 
> ...


Great picture. Nice to see a new entrant to the challenge. It's a very lighthearted competition which can be as fun or taken as seriously as you like.
You can enter as often as you like. The rules and new theme are set by the winner of the previous challenge but usually your photo has to include your bike or part of and be taken within the timeframe set. Some challenges have longer closing dates than others.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2017)

A horticultural pun. Made me laugh though!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2017)

Strange time of year for poppies, but here they are, growing by some new roadworks in Moulton.


----------



## the_mikey (16 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 378963
> 
> 
> Strange time of year for poppies, but here they are, growing by some new roadworks in Moulton.



Original wheels


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2017)

the_mikey said:


> Original wheels


Original ‘nearly everything’


----------



## rualexander (16 Oct 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2017)

Northampton town centre bike parking, with a flower in the background ..


----------



## hopless500 (17 Oct 2017)

Mark999 said:


> View attachment 377007


Daffs in October


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2017)

In amongst the flowers near Roade on yesterday’s ride


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2017)

Oleanders in flower




Not very prominent, but flowering all the same!


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2017)

Just before I entered the water.
(not really, just joking)






Discarded hanging(?) baskets along the towpath.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2017)

One from this afternoon:


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

Summer today at The Lavender Barn in Dunham.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

And, on my way through Lymm, a flower shop in the background too.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2017)

On today’s ride around Pitsford reservoir.


----------



## Donger (25 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Oleanders in flower
> View attachment 379816
> 
> Not very prominent, but flowering all the same!


I'll see your flowering oleanders and raise you these:


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Oct 2017)

Donger said:


> I'll see your flowering oleanders and raise you these:
> View attachment 380294


That, Mr Donger.... is just showing off!


----------



## TeeShot (26 Oct 2017)

Near Peover Hall this afternoon


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

Not taken today, or even this year but I like it


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think you missed a few things out, so I've added them in case @summerdays gets worried someone might be riding her bike


I worry more about the cobwebs and how neglected my poor bike is feeling


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A few from yesterday’s ride..
> 
> View attachment 380453
> 
> ...


Nice, but is this the thread you meant to post them in?


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

summerdays said:


> I worry more about the cobwebs and how neglected my poor bike is feeling


It's fine, I give it a little caress every day on my way to work.

Plus the coats and bags hanging from it help to keep it clean


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Nice, but is this the thread you meant to post them in?


_<DOH> _Well spotted 

Can you move it over please


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

There’s some flowers in this pic.... and the kitchen sink


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think they might just win this one Pete
> 
> (Happy birthday BTW)


Who knows!! And thank you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> _<DOH> _Well spotted
> 
> Can you move it over please


Done. Usually I'd remove the related posts too but @User14044 has confused things by replying.

Edit: Happy birthday from me too BTW.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry Phil
> 
> Feel free to delete


No worries, it won't hurt to leave a couple of odd posts there.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Oct 2017)

As a newbie to this forum, may I ask, is the original "purpose" of this thread still in operation?

If yes, at the risk of appearing inattentive, or, even stupid, what is the current challenge?


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> As a newbie to this forum, may I ask, is the original "purpose" of this thread still in operation?
> 
> If yes, at the risk of appearing inattentive, or, even stupid, what is the current challenge?


Hi, the challenge and the thread have evolved over time to the light hearted and fun challenge it is today.
It still has to have your bike or part of it in the picture and the picture must be taken within the time frame set by the new challenger. The person setting the challenge chooses the picture they like the best. The winner then sets the next challenge. 
The current theme is flowers.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> As a newbie to this forum, may I ask, is the original "purpose" of this thread still in operation?
> 
> If yes, at the risk of appearing inattentive, or, even stupid, what is the current challenge?


Yes the thread is still following its original purpose. It's easy for the current challenge to get lost in the chatter so a sister thread was set up which gives the current challenge here: *link*

Standard rules are that the photo must have been taken after the latest challenge was issued, must include your bike (or part of) unless otherwise stated. Feet and egrets are optional.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

Don't forget the most important rule....










Rocky never wins


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No worries, it won't hurt to leave a couple of odd posts there.


Odd posts?! Whatever next


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2017)

I wasn't alone in wondering about the rules ... and missed the fact that the picture had to be taken after the challenge started. So here's a new one taken this evening and featuring a solitary, nearly dead cyclamen .......... oh, AND the latest addition to my stable, about 5 minutes after getting it home . Ta da!


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No worries, it won't hurt to leave a couple of odd posts there.



Some very odd.



potsy said:


> Don't forget the most important rule....
> 
> Rocky never wins



I think he should win this one with his photo.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Oct 2017)

Waiting for a train

Different flower, different bicycle

A flower and a bicycle


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

I know the competition has officially ended, but I took this pic yesterday in Wolverton.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2017)




----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


>



Do you think @Evenflow may have fallen asleep on his bike?


----------



## Threevok (5 Nov 2017)

Who won BTW ?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Who won BTW ?


@Evenflow has run off with the prize money


----------



## Evenflow (6 Nov 2017)

Hi everyone just woke up!
Been away for a while. 
Will post winner soon, so difficult lots of nice flowers.
appolgise's


----------



## Evenflow (6 Nov 2017)

Well...

I liked Katherine's flowers in the rain and Pete xxx's rather arty flower market shot.
But... I'm going for Rickshaw phil's calm and serene photo. Had a hectic couple o weeks
and it suited.
Thanks for all the great photos.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Nov 2017)

Paging @Rickshaw Phil 

Calling @Rickshaw Phil to the photo challenge thread please


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2017)

Looking forward to the next challenge.. thanks for running this one @Evenflow


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2017)

Oh! That's a surprise.

Thanks to @Evenflow for a great challenge. I shall have a think about a new theme and let everyone know shortly (and will try to make it less complicated than last time I did it )


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Nov 2017)

Having thought about it overnight I am going to keep it nice and simple this time. We're in a good time of year for some nice atmospheric shots so lets make the most of that.

The theme is Autumn, so let me see what the season means to you.

Usual rules apply: Must be taken after the challenge has been set. Must include your bike, or part of.

You have until the end of November.


----------



## TeeShot (9 Nov 2017)

Near Congleton today


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2017)

This mornings offering..


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

Autumn is one of my favourite times of the year, so this challenge piqued my interest.

Harder than I thought to capture a good image, and possibly a bit late in the year to get one in the North East.

This taken near the Washington Wildfowl and Wetlands Centre is the best of a few attempts I made.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2017)

Leave, leaves, leaves...


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2017)

I'm not a religious person, but outside the church in Papworth St Agnes someone shone their light from above....


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

Different day, different bike, different kind of autumn vibe


----------



## BlueDog (12 Nov 2017)

Priddy Woods ...


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2017)

Sort of trespassing in the grounds of St Andrew’s hospital this afternoon...


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2017)

Foxton, Cambridgeshire


----------



## Evenflow (19 Nov 2017)

Cumbria today, hills, mud n cowsh*t - lovely!


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2017)

I was out with a group today and we rode through some stunningly beautiful scenery but I couldn't stop to take any pictures until nearly home and we'd gone our separate ways.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2017)

Big Willy at Thetford Forest


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2017)

Leaves in Marston Trussell church Yard today


----------



## GM (19 Nov 2017)

Another one for the collection. Taken this morning in Hyde Park on the way to the start of the Monopoly Ride......


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2017)

On the way into town on Saturday.


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2017)

OK, here's one for people who like their old technology.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

From a lovely commute earlier this week....




Long Shadows 





Big puddles


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

Wimpole leaves


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2017)

Just a reminder for everyone that the current challenge finishes today.

There is still time for last-minute entries but I shall be starting my deliberations in a couple of hours or so.


----------



## Threevok (30 Nov 2017)

Think I am too late again. 

Never mind, maybe next time


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Think I am too late again.
> 
> Never mind, maybe next time


Shame. There will be a new opportunity shortly enough.



Well, by making the challenge a simple one I seem to have made life difficult for myself as there have been lots of great entries.

Before I announce the winner here are a few of the ones that got close (in no particular order):





From @BlueDog





From @Dave 123





From @DP





From @GM





From @summerdays


But the winner is..............


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2017)

........... this one by @PeteXXX 






I liked the interesting angle, it's got some good autumn colours and that sky where you just know straight away that it's not going to feel summery out there.

So, well done @PeteXXX and over to you.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2017)

No submission from this time 

Autumn here finished in October this year

Loads of great photos from elsewhere though


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ........... this one by @PeteXXX
> 
> View attachment 385436
> 
> ...


Thanks for s great competition @Rickshaw Phil . I am honoured to be awarded the prestigious badge, and will attempt to wear it with pride!
Thoughts for the next competition.. Hmmmmm
Watch this space!!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2017)

I have thought long and hard for the topic for the December challenge.
As it is now almost acceptable to mention the 'C' word in public, the challenge will be........







Usual rules apply. End date shall be sometime on the day of Christmas Eve.

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2017)

Congratulations @PeteXXX 

Thanks for your great competition @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2017)

A Cambridge Christmas scene


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2017)

We could win this between us @Dave 123


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 386042
> 
> 
> We could win this between us @Dave 123




They're lulling us into a false sense of security.....


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2017)

I did take picture for the challenge on Sunday! Hang on....


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2017)

Santa's reindeer fattening up for their 24 hr endurance journey.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2017)

Told you so @PeteXXX 
I'm going out in a bit......


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2017)

Just down the road from me....






An in Coton


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2017)

My entry


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My entry
> 
> View attachment 386340


You found the thread then.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Dec 2017)

Turkey rides bike


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

Christmas lights


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2017)

Duston village display. 
Probably looks more impressive in the dark


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2017)

Not too many to work through this time... yet!

Some time on Sunday will be the day of judgement.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Not too many to work through this time... yet!
> 
> Some time on Sunday will be the day of judgement.




I’m keeping my powder dry....


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2017)

A Cambridge Christmas


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2017)

And another


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

Not quite so many entries as usual this time, probably due to the time of year, weather dodgyness etc., but, in my humble opinion, this photograph by @DP took my fancy.

Mentioned in dispatches are @biggs682 for finding the thread, and @Dave 123 for persistence 






I hereby name @DP as the winner, and 'Custodian of the Badge', as this competitions winner 

Happy Christmas folks


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2017)

^^^^^ I thought that was the best too!


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

Congratulations @DP Looking forward to your new theme.
Thanks for your challenge.


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

Apologies for the delay. Inspired by these bikes I saw recently pulled out of a canal...






The theme is *“In need of some TLC”*.

Closing date - Jan 31st.

The photo needs to have a bike in it, but not necessarily your own.

Entries should be taken within the time limit.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> The theme is *“In need of some TLC”*.
> 
> (Hope this isn’t too obscure - let me know if so and I’ll have another think).



i have a couple of bikes in use that fall into the need some tlc bracket quite easily


----------



## Threevok (28 Dec 2017)

I'll just post a photo of me then (on the bike obviously)


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Apologies for the delay. Inspired by these bikes I saw recently pulled out of a canal...
> 
> View attachment 388826
> 
> ...



That's a good theme and should give us some interest to our rides, thanks. 

Can you set a closing date please?
Usual rules? ( pictures to include your bike and photos to be taken within the time set for the challenge)


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> That's a good theme and should give us some interest to our rides, thanks.
> 
> Can you set a closing date please?
> Usual rules? ( pictures to include your bike and photos to be taken within the time set for the challenge)



Post edited!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

My first entry is a door and a bike that both need tlc in there appearance


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2017)

Night-time photo of a bike hanging on a wall outside an antiques shop in Normandy, France.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Apologies for the delay. Inspired by these bikes I saw recently pulled out of a canal...
> 
> View attachment 388826
> 
> ...



Seen a few like that!


----------



## Threevok (29 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My first entry is a door and a bike that both need tlc in there appearance
> 
> View attachment 388913



That looks like Bela Lugosi's house


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

If you go down to the woods today..


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2018)

Too common a sight around Cambridge......


----------



## BlueDog (6 Jan 2018)

I think this old farm building on the Mendips is probably beyond receiving some TLC!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2018)

A fun ride this morning, but my bike certainly needed some TLC (pressure washer), GT 85 and chain lube....





All good, clean fun!


----------



## Vertego (6 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A fun ride this morning, but my bike certainly needed some TLC (pressure washer), GT 85 and chain lube....
> View attachment 390272
> 
> 
> All good, clean fun!


Nah! There's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2018)

Vertego said:


> Nah! There's nothing wrong with that


Indeed there isn't. What is wrong is being knackered and putting your bike back after a ride then discovering the chain has gone orange 4 days later (not that I have experience).


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Christmas lights
> 
> View attachment 387158


Love that


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jan 2018)

And here we have the Cambridge orange drivetrain


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> And here we have the Cambridge orange drivetrain
> 
> View attachment 390667


At least it avoids chain lube fling!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2018)

My post ride mucky CX outside Halfords, with their free track pump, sadly vandalised and needing some TLC yet again..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2018)

Been out for a century ride in the sunshine and ended up here again:




Moreton Corbet Castle. A lick of paint and it'll be fine.


----------



## benb (11 Jan 2018)

That is lovely


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2018)

You’ve been framed 

More than TLC needed!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2018)

Great St Mary’s, Cambridge is about to receive some TLC...


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2018)

This is always a lovely spot to pass, it's on a corner of a regular route through High Legh that goes to several favourite places and these trees are amazing when in blossom. I was very sad to see the state of the fences in need of some tlc. Not sure whether to blame the weather or a motorist who misjudged the 3-way corner.


----------



## BlueDog (28 Jan 2018)

Another one that’s probably beyond TLC on the Somerset Levels today.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2018)

BlueDog said:


> View attachment 393700
> Another one that’s probably beyond TLC on the Somerset Levels today.


Just needs a bit of 'T'Cut..


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2018)




----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


>



Apologies. Not so many pictures this time, so I'll give it until the end of next weekend for any last minute entries and pick a winner on Sunday evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2018)

Ahha!
Time for a sneaky entry from yesterday’s ride then 






The old ‘A’ road underneath Mam Tor in the Peaks..

They gave up doing any TLC in the 1960’s I think


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Apologies. Not so many pictures this time, so I'll give it until the end of next weekend for any last minute entries and pick a winner on Sunday evening.



@DP Please announce the winner so that we can start the next challenge.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

Yes hurry up @DP some of us are using this thread as their inspiration to get the bike back out


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2018)

Apologies for being a bit of a useless photo winner, but the winner is this one from @BlueDog




BlueDog said:


> I think this old farm building on the Mendips is probably beyond receiving some TLC!
> View attachment 390239



It's one of those photos that really makes me want to jump on my bike.

Over to you BlueDog....


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Apologies for being a bit of a useless photo winner, but the winner is this one from @BlueDog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes fully agree with that, lovely shot.

Having just caught up on this thread, I've been pleasantly surprised by some of the really great pictures from recent months.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

I keep losing this thread. It's being watched but I never get notifications


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I keep losing this thread. It's being watched but I never get notifications



'Unwatch' then 're watch' it + email notifications?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2018)

Yep, great pic! A worthy winner..
Looking forward to the new competition, and @potsy getting his bike out from the back of the shed!


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2018)

Thanks for your challenge @DP.
Congratulations to @BlueDog, looking forward to your new theme.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> 'Unwatch' then 're watch' it + email notifications?


I keep doing that. It worked once, briefly.


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I keep losing this thread. It's being watched but I never get notifications



(futher left from the New posts button) 4 You can click on your 'Watched Threads' button, to catch up on threads that you haven't had notifications for. It has all threads that you have participated in. Scroll to the bottom for the ones that you have already read.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> (futher left from the New posts button) 4 You can click on your 'Watched Threads' button, to catch up on threads that you haven't had notifications for. It has all threads that you have participated in. Scroll to the bottom for the ones that you have already read.


It's not showing on there either


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It's not showing on there either


Did you click on the button at the bottom - Show All Watched Threads?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> Did you click on the button at the bottom - Show All Watched Threads?


Errrrrrrrrr.... shuffles off to check......


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

.....shuffles back.....

I have now. And it's plonked it at the top of the page 
Odd though cos loads and loads of other threads were listed.


----------



## benb (22 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> (futher left from the New posts button) 4 You can click on your 'Watched Threads' button, to catch up on threads that you haven't had notifications for. *It has all threads that you have participated in*.



Only if you have the option selected to automatically watch threads when you post in them. It's in your account settings.


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2018)

benb said:


> Only if you have the option selected to automatically watch threads when you post in them. It's in your account settings.
> 
> View attachment 396934


Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## BlueDog (24 Feb 2018)

Ah, thank you @DP. I’d taken many photos over recent months and I must admit it was as one of my favourites too.

I was going to suggest a new theme relating to Spring, but it might be slightly too early for that, so the next theme will simply be; *nature*. 

Hopefully that’s not too broad but will give everyone the opportunity to join in. Closing date end of March.

Good luck!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2018)

Nature has it's thorny side, sometimes deflating the cyclists bubble


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

Observing the passing seasons is one thing that I particularly enjoy about bike rides. In Winter, I love looking at bare trees against blue skies, like we've had today. I also like mossy and ivy clad trees.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2018)

Has to be this one


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

An iced up lake on today's ride.. There's a swan in the background if you zoom in


----------



## TeeShot (27 Feb 2018)

Taken on Sunday. With the amount of rain we’ve had it’s amazing how dry the ground looks after a few dry days


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2018)

Its only natural for a pigeon to feed itself, but then of course... nature does it’s thing. Just don’t park your bike under the wrong tree!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Feb 2018)

Weather's nature? Right?






One from this morning.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2018)

There is a little corner of Cambridgeshire between Knapwell and Cambourn that Elm trees still grow strongly . This is a bridleway that runs through the area


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2018)

Taking on what nature has thrown at us the last few days:


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Taking on what nature has thrown at us the last few days:
> View attachment 398415



I catch your drift.....


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

And now the thaw..


----------



## TeeShot (8 Mar 2018)

So much nature!!

Grass, hedges, trees, shadows and snowdrops


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2018)

A mossy wall..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2018)

Snowdrops in the verge, from my century ride on Tuesday:


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 400114
> 
> 
> A mossy wall..


Nuffink to do with me


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2018)

From today's jaunt:









It finally feels like spring is arriving.


----------



## TeeShot (19 Mar 2018)

Some gnarley roots


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2018)

Spring is sprung






maybe.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Spring is sprung
> 
> View attachment 401284
> 
> ...



Till next week


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2018)

Self seeded primroses in Orlingbury on today’s commute in to work.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2018)




----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2018)

@BlueDog?
Please can you tell us who won so we can have a new challenge, thanks.


----------



## BlueDog (3 Apr 2018)

@Katherine Ah, sorry for the delay (I was too busy enjoying my reign as the supreme ruler of all photo judges).

I have to say that this has proven far more difficult than I thought it would be as I think they all great and special. So to narrow it down a bit, I decided to go for a sub-topic that has affected us all over the past month and one which many of us will remember for a very long time to come.... snow.

It was therefore a choice between @Rickshaw Phil, @MossCommuter and @Dave 123 (not the bird poo one Dave). I liked all of these, not just because they are all great photos, but because they were all out there making the most of it and having [hopefully] having some great fun. 

So without further ado... the winner for the biggest pile of snow that typified it for so many, goes to..... @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2018)

Oh. Thanks for that, I wasn't expecting it.

Thankyou for a great competition @BlueDog. You're right, it was good fun being out in some challenging conditions so I couldn't resist submitting that picture.

I'll have a bit of a think and come back with a new subject in a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the competition @BlueDog and congratulations to @Rickshaw Phil , a worthy winner!


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2018)

New challenge??

I couldn't beat @Rickshaw Phil 's photo, my drift was only 4foot, but my bike on top.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

Right, I've had a think and your next challenge is; Bridges.

One we've had before I know, but it should be one that works for everyone. I give you until the end of April and usual rules apply: all photos taken after the challenge is set, must include a bike or part of.


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for the competition @BlueDog and congratulations to @Rickshaw Phil , a worthy winner!


Ditto. 
And thanks for your new challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Right, I've had a think and your next challenge is; Bridges.
> 
> One we've had before I know, but it should be one that works for everyone. I give you until the end of April and usual rules apply: all photos taken after the challenge is set, must include a bike or part of.


I’m up for this one


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Apr 2018)

Just kidding


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 402939
> 
> 
> Just kidding


Great minds.. I was thinking of posting the very same pic


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2018)

The spiral bridge over Talavera Way on the Norbital. (Northampton Sustrans ring road) on today’s ride.


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2018)

First chance of posting two from my Friday pootle.

Under one bridge, looking at two more.





Where the loopline splits.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (10 Apr 2018)

bridge in darkness, on my way home.


----------



## TeeShot (12 Apr 2018)

On a bridge above the Alderley Edge by pass, with the rail bridge in the background


----------



## TeeShot (12 Apr 2018)

I believe this is on the main line south from Manchester Piccadilly, a couple of miles from Jodrell Bank


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> First chance of posting two from my Friday pootle.
> 
> Under one bridge, looking at two more.
> View attachment 403640
> ...


That's the V-bus park and ride on the East Lancs AICMFP


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2018)

Blast!! Forgot the bike 

The Mathmatical Bridge, on today’s walk around Cambridge with my granddaughter.

And not an Egret in sight either!


----------



## BlueDog (12 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 404016
> 
> 
> Blast!! Forgot the bike
> ...



That’ll take some beating... shame the picture doesn’t include you riding your bike over it


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2018)

BlueDog said:


> That’ll take some beating... shame the picture doesn’t include you riding your bike over it


It wouldn’t be allowed.. but I could photoshop it?!


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That's the V-bus park and ride on the East Lancs AICMFP


That Lego man is a well known landmark now!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2018)

Ha! Got the bike in this time...

An iron footbridge over the Brampton Valley Way near Maidwell. And my Trek.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2018)

Stoke Bruerne canal bridge, and my Defy 2, on today’s ride.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

Above the top rail of the fence, above the orange road works fence, the grey structure, is the bridge I cross every day. It's a footbridge across the Manchester Ship Canal. In the photo it's crossing the canal. It rotates 90 degrees to allow the ships through the locks. One can cross the canal over the lock gates then. Scary! Especially in a high wind.

In the background, the cantilever structure, is a high level bridge carrying the railway (Manchester to Liverpool) over the locks.





The roadworks fence is because the canal bank has collapsed and they're fixing it. It's only been there about 120 years! Pah!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

If I'm allowed more than one... this is the rotating footbridge:


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2018)

One from me


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

thanks, mods, for moving me to the right thread


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> thanks, mods, for moving me to the right thread


Flattery will get you everywhere! (It wasn't me by the way )


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Apr 2018)

Now, the same green bridge from my 1st photo, I pass under it every day, the railway high up above.






If you said you were going to build that today they'd say you were mad.


----------



## TeeShot (19 Apr 2018)

Taken from Monsal Head, looking down at the Monsal trail. There are bikes on the bridge, honest


----------



## TeeShot (19 Apr 2018)

At Millers Dale a couple of hours after the above pic


----------



## BlueDog (19 Apr 2018)

I’m not sure what’s behind this on one of the Sustrans cycleways, but clearly some shocking nudity


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2018)

One of those moments that call for immediate action:






I'm sure you will notice that the water is lapping at the towpath, fortunately I had already stopped.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2018)

I wasn't aware that we'd moved on to bridges.... when is the closing date @Rickshaw Phil ?


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I wasn't aware that we'd moved on to bridges.... when is the closing date @Rickshaw Phil ?



End of the month I believe (sorry Phil)


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> End of the month I believe (sorry Phil)


I'd best go and find a bridge then!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

I found a bridge


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

Here is a different kind of bridge.
My bike on Garret Hostel bridge and Trinity College bridge in the background.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (26 Apr 2018)

If we are allowed doubles, I just liked the shadows on this one (and that some of the plants are finally turning a bit green!) One of my rare (4 days out of the month) commutes home that is not after 9pm! This bridge connects the bike trail to the main road home.


----------



## BlueDog (26 Apr 2018)

And about to start another climb up Cheddar Gorge ...


----------



## galaxy (27 Apr 2018)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 405023
> Taken from Monsal Head, looking down at the Monsal trail. There are bikes on the bridge, honest


Been a few years since i walked that Trail, its an amazing view from up there, love it.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a few years since i walked that Trail, its an amazing view from up there, love it.


The beer ain't bad in the Monsal Head either.


----------



## galaxy (27 Apr 2018)

I`m T total, with the odd bear thrown in just for good health.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2018)

Norsworthy Bridge, Dartmoor


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2018)

Just realised that I didn't post these from the last week.

First, 2 sides of the same bridge on The Bridgewater Canal in Monton. Yes, it is a lighthouse 











Next, by a stream on the loopline as it skirts Worsley Woods.




And looking back at the road bridge.


----------



## Spartak (29 Apr 2018)

The reopened improved cyclepath over the River Frome at Bromley Heath.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

On my way home today.


----------



## TeeShot (30 Apr 2018)

Couldn’t resist these on the Macc canal today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2018)

Just so you know I'm not ignoring this. Today has been a mess of distractions so I'll deliberate and announce the winner at some point tomorrow (all being well).


----------



## GM (2 May 2018)

Have I got time to slip this one in? It's on the Regents Canal by Vicky Park.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 May 2018)

Lots of great entries again making this a _very _difficult choice as everyone has submitted a picture that I liked for one reason or another.

Special mentions go to: @ADarkDraconis and @MossCommuter for their atmospheric night shots, @TeeShot for the view from Monsal Head, @Katherine for the canal lighthouse and @BlueDog for the one before climbing the Cheddar Gorge.

The one that really appealed to me though was this from @Dave 123:




Sunshine, water, punts. A lovely scene.

So @Dave 123, over to you.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2018)

Well thank you very much @Rickshaw Phil. The sunshine is but a distant memory!

Right....the next theme will be REFLECTIONS.

As ever, at least a portion of bike needs to be in the picture. Closing date 31st May 2018.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2018)

Excellent choice of winner! Congrats to @Dave 123


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2018)

Thank you to Phil for your challenge. 

Congratulations to @Dave 123, looking forward to finding some reflections.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2018)

May I be so bold as to start the competition on Star Wars Day!
May the 4th be with you.... 






A reflection of my lights in one of them convex mirrors, in Sywell, on my commute home at 02:15 <yawn>


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2018)

There’s even a lurking Egret!
Normanton church, on today’s ride around Rutland Water.


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2018)

That's me in the mirror!


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2018)

Duck pond.


----------



## Threevok (16 May 2018)

A little bit of reflection, plus some wildlife and a photo bomb by my son's Dawes Blowfish


----------



## Threevok (16 May 2018)

PS can I enter TWICE ?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2018)

Will the reflection of my helmet on the bunk in my truck count?


----------



## Dave 123 (18 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 409827
> 
> 
> Will the reflection of my helmet on the bunk in my truck count?




No exhibitionism here please!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 May 2018)

I liked the clouds.


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I liked the clouds.


Very lovely!


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride








At Grendon fishing lakes.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 410110
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous picture Have you got one with your bike in?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

Manchester ship canal (again)


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

And one to satisfy my shallow depth of field addition:


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

Ok, the addiction is slightly out of control...

...at first I thought I could handle it.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2018)

On the playground at Pitsford Res cafe today..


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2018)

Not certain, but could that be an Egret?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 410667
> 
> 
> Not certain, but could that be an Egret?


I think it's a grey heron so, yeah, a kind of egret.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 410667
> 
> 
> Not certain, but could that be an Egret?




Oooh....! I say!


----------



## Katherine (23 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 410667
> 
> 
> Not certain, but could that be an Egret?


Great photo!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Great photo!


Thanks. I managed to sneak up on it...


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2018)

A pic from my ride today will also make a competition entry.

My bike in a barbers' shop in Amble, Northumberland - partial reflection in the mirror in front of the chair.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2018)

I reckon this one will win....... by far the best photo!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I reckon this one will win....... by far the best photo!
> 
> View attachment 411091


Did you win then?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> Did you win then?




Is it June already? I’m seeing Stereophonics in Wrexham tonight, I will try to give it my attention tomorrow when I get home.

I’m in the running to win though!


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2018)

I know it's over, but here's one from Friday's ride.







And no, it's not me.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen,

After a fab night watching Stereophonics I thought I'd announce the winner before I go to bed tonight.....

Thanks to all who took part.

So, I have no rEGRETS in announcing this photo of the grey heron by @PeteXXX as the worthy winner






Over to you then....


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2018)

Brilliant picture. 
Thanks for your challenge @Dave 123
Congratulations @PeteXXX Looking forward to the new theme.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2018)

Thanks for a fun competition @Dave 123 I am honoured, thank you 

The photograph I’d like to see, for this challenge, shall be: Your bike, or part there of, through a hole of some description.

Judgement day will be the last day of June.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Is it June already? *I’m seeing Stereophonics in Wrexham tonight*, I will try to give it my attention tomorrow when I get home.
> 
> I’m in the running to win though!


@gavgav and I were there too. Really enjoyed it.

Thanks for a good competition. Winners badge moved across.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for a fun competition @Dave 123 I am honoured, thank you
> 
> The photograph I’d like to see, for this challenge, shall be: Your bike, or part there of, through a hole of some description.
> 
> Judgement day will be the last day of June.


Should be fun....


----------



## accountantpete (5 Jun 2018)

Trial run using a cake tin


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2018)

My first go is looking through a hole in a gate frame


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2018)

The hole in my bicycle hat


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2018)

Through some bike parking loop holes


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2018)

A hole, and my Defy2, underneath the propeller of a B-17 Flying Fortress, at Sywell this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2018)

My Defy2, through a hole in the foliage, after tonight’s nocturnal commute.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2018)

My bike, at night, through the glassy holes in a phone box.


----------



## Katherine (12 Jun 2018)

I forgot to post this I took on Sunday. The opposite of your bike in front of a gate :


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2018)

Rubbish!!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

My Trek, through a hole between a couple of rocks..

I could win this, you know!


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2018)

Taken through a smokeless loco that lives on the A57.


----------



## Threevok (24 Jun 2018)

Spot the bike


----------



## TeeShot (25 Jun 2018)

Taken from inside the well at Chistleton near Chester. There is a bike in the background!!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2018)

Entries close this Saturday at midnight, folks.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2018)

A big hole in a big wall, but it’s all just folly...


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2018)

It's been a long time since I had a go at this comp.... Through the handle....


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

Decision time..

Some imaginative photographs, folks!







Mentioned in dispatches are @Katherine and @biggs682 for the above entries, and welcome back into the comp. @GM, but the winner this time is.... _drum roll_ @Threevok for this wheels within a wheel pic.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

Thanks for your challenge @PeteXXX. 
Well done @Threevok . Great picture. Looking forward to your new theme.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jul 2018)

Wow I won ???? 
Thanks so much 

Sorry for the delay - I have been away

I take it it's my turn to pick a theme ?

Looking at mine - I think "industry theme - past or present" 

Usual rules apply - must include bike ,pic must be taken within competition time frame, etc 

Closing date will be 31st July

Good luck peeps


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

My bike and farm machinery from a bygone industrial era


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2018)

An old rusty steam roller up Water Lane in Sherington.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2018)

Present Industry 

The back of the Kellogs factory, on the Bridgewater Canal. (There's a back gate for the workers who commute via the canal.)


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jul 2018)

The gas fired power station at Carrington.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrington_Power_Station


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jul 2018)

Very early winter barley harvest this year!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2018)

My Facet Biotour 2000 and the Union Pacific Railroad, at Normal, Illinois


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2018)

Sunflower oil and bird food has to come from somewhere


----------



## TeeShot (14 Jul 2018)

Road signs that were built to last back in the day


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

A reminder of British Timkins importance to the local area. Once Northampton’s biggest employer, 4000 worked there during its heyday. 
Now closed and redeveloped for housing and stuff. 
A little know fact, until now, is that the bearings (that were officially destined for an Inter City125 train) were fitted into my washing machine having been purloined from there, and way outlasted the machine itself


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2018)

Now, that’s big cog!!
At Billing Mill.


----------



## TeeShot (23 Jul 2018)

The chemical factory next to the Ashton canal, half a mile from The Etihad stadium and the National Cycling centre


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2018)

My Defy2, and a big rusty irrigation bowser, near Great Harrowden.


----------



## Threevok (31 Jul 2018)

Last call for any entries please

I shall pick a winner tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

Phew.. just in time 





A loading crane on the Nene, opposite Carlsberg brewery.


----------



## Threevok (1 Aug 2018)

OK people, it was a very hard one to judge, but after much deliberation - the winner is @User9609 with this

View attachment 420816


Congratulations

I am not sure how you get that "Photo Winner" thing under your name - is it a mod thing anyone ?


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2018)

Nice one @User9609 !


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2018)

Well Done, @User9609!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> .......
> 
> I am not sure how you get that "Photo Winner" thing under your name - is it a mod thing anyone ?


Yes, it's a mod thing. I'll go and do it now.


----------



## Threevok (1 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, it's a mod thing. I'll go and do it now.



Excellent. 
Done
Thank you


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Well done @User9609 looking forward to the new challenge 

Thanks for the competition @Threevok


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> OK people, it was a very hard one to judge, but after much deliberation - the winner is @User9609 with this
> 
> View attachment 420816
> 
> ...



Congratulations @User9609
Looking forward to your new challenge!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

@Katherine would it be possible to make the winners badge 'clickable' and direct the link to the Challenge, please? 
Sometimes it vanishes several pages down the order.


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2018)

N


PeteXXX said:


> @Katherine would it be possible to make the winners badge 'clickable' and direct the link to the Challenge, please?
> Sometimes it vanishes several pages down the order.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> N
> 
> Not sure what you mean?


Is it possible to make the winners badge a clickable link to this thread? (Like to New Posts, Watched Forums links on the top bar. ie, click on the Winner badge, and.. bob's your uncle... here you are!)
As posts here can be less frequent, this page vanishes many pages down the running order making it hard to find occasionally.
Just a thought


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @Katherine would it be possible to make the winners badge 'clickable' and direct the link to the Challenge, please?
> Sometimes it vanishes several pages down the order.


That would be something for @Shaun to look into. I'm really not sure whether it would be possible and may need the software developers to write an add on for it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2018)

Oh, I should have added that there is a sticky for the challenge at the top of the first page of the Cafe which lists the current challenge and there is a link to this thread in the first post. A shortcut if the thread has slipped off the first page.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Yebbutt, that's a lorra lorra clicks


----------



## Threevok (2 Aug 2018)

I think I could have won this challenge today.

When I got back to the village on my commute from work, A lorry that was heavily laden with bails of hay had shed part of it's load, right outside the post office.

Unfortunately, because of the ensuing traffic jam and irate drivers, there was nowhere safe to take a picture, let alone lean my bike up against it


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

I spotted this recently harvested field...






Then, possibly, got stuck behind the farmer


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

And further up the road, in Roade, this tractor combine combo hard at work.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2018)

Harvest time on Jewitt Lane:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

Harvested...


----------



## Katherine (5 Aug 2018)

Anyone know what this is going to be ?


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Anyone know what this is going to be ?
> 
> View attachment 422830



Isn't it maize?


----------



## Katherine (6 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Isn't it maize?


Yes, I googled images of maize growing in a field and it looks the same.  thanks.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Anyone know what this is going to be ?
> 
> View attachment 422830




It's maize that they chop up and use for cattle fodder, as opposed to corn on the cob.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2018)

Feed or seed corn, as opposed to sweet corn. I saw a guy stealing some from a field near my work, I stopped and told him it was not something people eat, unless it is properly dried and made into cornmeal, then johnnycakes or fried mush.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2018)

Almost every available field grows it around hereabouts, 8' tall or so. We have very few other crops, as we have to grow a lot of corn and soybeans here, due to the climate and soil being so suited for it.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Feed or seed corn, as opposed to sweet corn. I saw a guy stealing some from a field near my work, I stopped and told him it was not something people eat, unless it is properly dried and made into cornmeal, then johnnycakes or fried mush.


Johnnycakes doesn’t translate too well.....


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

3 bags of basil grown and harvested by me


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Johnnycakes doesn’t translate too well.....


Like cornbread pancakes. Or like hushpuppies, only flat. not round.


----------



## Katherine (6 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like cornbread pancakes. Or like hushpuppies, only flat. not round.


Hushpuppies are shoes and we don't have cornbread pancakes!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hushpuppies are shoes and we don't have cornbread pancakes!



Mrs Dave makes nice corn fritters....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hushpuppies are shoes and we don't have cornbread pancakes!


I'm so very sorry. I shall send over some.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

Bales, at 07:30, and my CX, near Stow Bardolph, on today’s ride.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2018)




----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2018)




----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 423813




Berry nice!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2018)

Thought I'd have an attempt at the challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2018)

Quick pic on my commute in today


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2018)

My first one 






My Woodrup next to a piece of harvest equipment.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My first one
> 
> View attachment 424550
> 
> ...




I like the way you combine the two sets of wheels......


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I like the way you combine the two sets of wheels......



i tried to centre them up but just couldn't do it


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i tried to centre them up but just couldn't do it



A 26" MTB would have done nicely


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2018)

OK, not been out for a while but manages a short ride Friday and saw they'd been out magnet fishing again. The harvest that keeps on giving.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> OK, not been out for a while but manages a short ride Friday and saw they'd been out magnet fishing again. The harvest that keeps on giving.
> 
> View attachment 425558



An unexploded bomb was found in the river Cam this week by a little lad magnet fishing.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2018)

Our rhubarb crop for today and my crop of bikes


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2018)

Out tonight on the tandem we watched this young farmer having fun with his self loading trailer. In the picture he’s just moving the bale with his bumper bar at the front. He then did a fancy manoeuvre with his draw bar. He soon scooped it up and flipped it into place.

As well as harvest interest we have Mrs Dave, a tandem and a crop of radio telescopes harvesting magic from other worlds


----------



## Serge (21 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Out tonight on the tandem we watched this young farmer having fun with his self loading trailer. In the picture he’s just moving the bale with his bumper bar at the front. He then did a fancy manoeuvre with his draw bar. He soon scooped it up and flipped it into place.
> 
> As well as harvest interest we have Mrs Dave, a tandem and a crop of radio telescopes harvesting magic from other worlds
> 
> View attachment 426203


Wonderful photo.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Our rhubarb crop for today and my crop of bikes
> 
> View attachment 425712


I love rhubarb.... and bikes 


Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 426203



I’ll not be winning this comp then.. 
Great photo 
I mean, great photo


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

Bike lazily thrown in hedge next to field, but said field has an interesting tractor in background doing harvesting stuff an' that.






Arty take on the above with only a bit of bike in view.






Then farmer in tractor disappeared so I climbed into the field for a closer to the haybale shot!






These pics remind me that I still need to add a degree or two nose up to my saddle! I also wish I'd done this yesterday when it was gloriously sunny and not cloudy...


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I also wish I'd done this yesterday when it was gloriously sunny and not cloudy...



The photos, not the saddle adjustment!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2018)

Woodrup and a hay bale or roll


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

Stubble, and my CX.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5334692, member: 9609"]OK - the new challenge, set to run for three week, (thus finishing midnight wed 22 Aug) [/QUOTE]

?


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2018)

@User9609 
Do we have a winner please? 

I only saw ploughed fields on my ride yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2018)

I am honoured! That was taken on a really lovely ride across hill and dale..

There were many other great entries for your competition 

I shall think about the next subject as I pick blackberries and elderberries this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2018)

Inspired by my foraging, and the onset of autumn, the theme will be ‘Leaves’ as in a leaf, or multiples there of. 







Closing date is the last day of September 2018. 

Usual rules apply.


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2018)

Thanks Reiver. 
Congratulations Pete. 
I really like your theme.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2018)

Us lot on Cannock Chase MTB trails today, with a random leaf obscuring the group ‘Selfie’


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2018)

Not that many leaves around yet.


----------



## TeeShot (6 Sep 2018)

So many different types of leaf, if only I knew what they were!!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2018)

After the harvest, brassica (?) leaves.


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2018)

Willow at the side of the path.






It was gusty!


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2018)

Ferns growing in a wall


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2018)

Taken watching the Tour of Britain yesterday, Plenty of leaves, a few bikes and a few cyclechatters:


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Taken watching the Tour of Britain yesterday, Plenty of leaves, a few bikes and a few cyclechatters:
> 
> View attachment 429307


I know them there faces


----------



## monstadog (11 Sep 2018)

High leaf count!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2018)

There certainly plenty of leaves around at the moment!
And branches


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2018)

Snail begonia


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2018)

It’s been blowy in Cambridge....


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2018)

Tandem


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5388313, member: 9609"]feel a bit daft now - of course its a tandem and I know you and your wife ride one from 'my ride today' thread[/QUOTE]


It could easily have been to accommodate my odd body!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2018)

A few leaves, a bike and one very large wind smashed willow:


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 430974
> A few leaves, a bike and one very large wind smashed willow:



Tall man as well. It'd be interesting to see how the tree recovers, provided it isn't tidied up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Tall man as well. It'd be interesting to see how the tree recovers, provided it isn't tidied up.



I go by quite regularly so if you prod me in a couple of years I'll take another picture


----------



## pjd57 (23 Sep 2018)

Few leaves on the path over the M8 in Glasgow


----------



## Katherine (23 Sep 2018)

Nasturtium takeover.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2018)

I could win this, you know


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431455
> 
> 
> I could win this, you know



Let's hope so.


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Sep 2018)

A table leaf.

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)

Dogwood leaves looking good in the sun


----------



## TeeShot (27 Sep 2018)

Slowly starting to turn


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2018)

Forgot to post this after my ride on Tuesday:






In the shade of an oak as summer keeps trying to hang on.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2018)

Last few chances now!
Judgement day will be Monday


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the entries, folks. A decision has been made.







@Katherine








@User9609

Mentioned in dispatches are @User9609 and @Katherine for the two photographs above.






But the winner this time is @Dave 123 for the Snail Begonia leaves, (and bike). Lovely pic!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2018)

Well thank you very much @PeteXXX 

This edition is entitled 'hip hip hooray'
Clearly there is plenty of scope here, so come on, get snapping!
As ever, a portion of your bike needs to be in the picture.
Closing date 15/10/18


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 432202



It’s annoying me as the cottage looks familiar but I can’t place it. Where is it?

And chapeau for the honourable mention.


----------



## Katherine (1 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> It’s annoying me as the cottage looks familiar but I can’t place it. Where is it?
> 
> And chapeau for the honourable mention.


Thanks!
It's on Mobberley Rd, just round the corner from Barnshsw Smithy, though I'd been to Waugh Brow Farm. 
I expect that it's on one of your regular routes?


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thanks!
> It's on Mobberley Rd, just round the corner from Barnshsw Smithy, though I'd been to Waugh Brow Farm.
> I expect that it's on one of your regular routes?



Of course! I ride past it a couple of times a week, no wonder it looked familiar.


----------



## Katherine (1 Oct 2018)

Thanks @PeteXXX and congratulations to @Dave 123 
Should be fun


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2018)

Rosehip Hip Hooray!! And blood to prove it!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 433138
> 
> 
> Rosehip Hip Hooray!! And blood to prove it!




Well, you're in the lead so far.......


----------



## Katherine (12 Oct 2018)

I was in such a good mood when I took this photo. (on Wednesday before my accident) 
Because of the beautiful sunshine , I had been looking forward to my ride all day. 
All the way along this path, in my head, I'd been singing :
"the sun has got his hat on, *hip, hip, hip, hooray !"




*


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2018)

@Katherine youve muddied the water for me now, it was less complicated with one entry.

Come on everyone, ge you’re imagination going!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2018)

Well, that was the most miserable photo comp!

@PeteXXX gave blood, but he was narrowly beaten into 2nd place by @Katherine 

Hope you get a better turn out....


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Well, that was the most miserable photo comp!
> 
> @PeteXXX gave blood, but he was narrowly beaten into 2nd place by @Katherine
> 
> Hope you get a better turn out....


Thanks Dave. You can never tell when a subject will appeal to people.
I'll have a think about the next challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2018)

At least I came 2nd!! 

Must be the time of year....
Looking forward to the next challenge @Katherine


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

I've seen lots of interesting outside clocks on my bike rides, so for your next challenge please take a picture of your bike and :

Clocks and anything else on the theme of Time. 

I'll give you plenty of '_time '! _Closing date Monday 12th November. 

Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2018)

Should be fun! 
How about a photo of me just getting home from w*rk at 02:00 with the alarm set for 07:00 for a ride around Sherwood Forest


----------



## TeeShot (17 Oct 2018)

Time can be so complicated sometimes!!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2018)

Orlingbury Church clock, suggesting I get a move on, and my Defy2, on today's commute..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2018)

Definitely time related, on my commute home at stupid o'clock


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2018)

Here’s one I forgot to post last week. It’s the world famous Corpus clock, the cronophage- time eater.
It’s not my bike, but there you go...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2018)

Forge Corner in Blaby


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2018)

The Clock Tower in Leicester city centre


----------



## Katherine (28 Oct 2018)

Not my photo, but my club under the clock tower at the Town Hall in Swinton this morning. 
Clock is an hour fast!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2018)

Overstone Manor stable yard, and its clocktower.


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

I have set a poll to ask : Shall we move the Photo Challenge Thread from Cafe to Photo Gallery?



Katherine said:


> There has been less interest in this fun and lighthearted challenge recently.
> Whilst at the same time we have a lot more contributors to the various threads in Photo Gallery along the line of 'Your bike and.../in front of...', which the photo challenge would fit with.
> 
> Thoughts?



Please reply to the poll in the new thread, not in here , thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

Little Harrowden church telling me it's time to head home


----------



## TeeShot (8 Nov 2018)

Cafe time, in Holmes Chapel today


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

St Nicholas church in Islip telling me the time


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2018)

My Ian May under Joseph Tucker's clock in Pavenham .


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

Thanks everyone for your entries. 
Judging will happen this evening ...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2018)

Just time for a quickie?






A Walgrave clock on today's ride.


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

I really liked everyone's pictures, but my favourite is this one:


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 436220
> 
> 
> Overstone Manor stable yard, and its clocktower.


Congratulations @PeteXXX 
Looking forward to your new challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2018)

Thank you! 
I am honoured, and will think on the topic for the next competition overnight.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

Right.. I've slept on it, and the new challenge shall be 'Sky'.
Be it dramatic clouds, or pure blue, the photograph must contain a bike, or part thereof.
Closing date is December 5th.


----------



## TeeShot (13 Nov 2018)

Sorry but I couldn’t resist it, definitely NOT within the rules, taken on Whinlatter at the TOB this year


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2018)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 438527
> Sorry but I couldn’t resist it, definitely NOT within the rules, taken on Whinlatter at the TOB this year


cant see an issue with that pic at all


----------



## Nibor (13 Nov 2018)

Here is a picture of me going Wheels up at Lee Quarry it does contain some nice sky the drama in the sky is me.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> cant see an issue with that pic at all


No Egrets!!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2018)

My first entry . Sky including a bike and a rainbow .


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Right.. I've slept on it, and the new challenge shall be 'Sky'.
> Be it dramatic clouds, or pure blue, the photograph must contain a bike, or part thereof.
> Closing date is December 5th.


Usual rules? - picture to be taken within the time frame of the challenge?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

Yep... After all, Rulez is Rulez


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2018)

One from today with some vivid colour from the foliage and the sky.:


----------



## beepbeep (13 Nov 2018)

Long Gone, but never forgotten ......Main Runway RAF Langham Norfolk.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2018)

Me & her, up in the sky






Taken today, honestly!


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Nov 2018)

My bike with the sunrise reflected in the window


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2018)

A nice sunset this evening so here are a couple of shots for your perusal:


----------



## TeeShot (15 Nov 2018)

Delamere Forest today


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2018)

Hercules handle bars and some sky from this morning's ride coming out of Orlingbury .


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2018)

Not a cloud


----------



## FolderBeholder (18 Nov 2018)

I’ll play.
Photo taken at: Diamond Valley Lake, Hemet California.
( a “cloudy” day by Hemet standards )


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2018)

I could win this, you know....


----------



## TeeShot (19 Nov 2018)

200 yards from the Mancunian Way in Manchester


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Hercules handle bars and some sky from this morning's ride coming out of Orlingbury .
> 
> View attachment 439304


That's on my commute


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2018)

A pr of bike's at Sandbanks this morning with a grey sky and an empty beach .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

Some early morning sky behind Wilby Church


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2018)

The sky was turning increasingly blue on my ride this morning. The shire horses seemed happy with their lot...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2018)

Nearing the end of my ride, and the end of the day..


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Nov 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> I’ll play.
> Photo taken at: Diamond Valley Lake, Hemet California.
> ( a “cloudy” day by Hemet standards )
> 
> View attachment 439354



Wow! That road has got an attitude.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Nov 2018)

My BSA Tour de France and some sky.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2018)

Quite annoying really. When I've been out on my bike, the sky has been either black, or grey and nondescript. 
Last couple of days? No bike, but lovely skies!!


----------



## Katherine (30 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite annoying really. When I've been out on my bike, the sky has been either black, or grey and nondescript.
> Last couple of days? No bike, but lovely skies!!


There are some lovely photos entered this time. At least you have been out on your bike!


----------



## albal (3 Dec 2018)

Lake Superior, canada.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2018)

Judgement day approaches!
If I don't drown on our club MTB rude round Woburn tomorrow, I'll pick a winning sky photo in the evening...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Judgement day approaches!
> If I don't drown on our club MTB *rude* round Woburn tomorrow, I'll pick a winning sky photo in the evening...


Naked ride is it?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Naked ride is it?


Darn that predictive text!!


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2018)

Arrgh, while I was away you moved!


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> Arrgh, while I was away you moved!


You've been a while then ! Hope it was easy to find?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2018)

Lots of nice pics to peruse this time. Mentioned in dispatches are the following..



TeeShot said:


> View attachment 438527
> 
> Sorry but I couldn’t resist it, definitely NOT within the rules, taken on Whinlatter at the TOB this year





Rickshaw Phil said:


> One from today with some vivid colour from the foliage and the sky.:
> View attachment 438553





Dave 123 said:


> Me & her, up in the sky
> 
> View attachment 438567
> 
> ...





Dave 123 said:


> My bike with the sunrise reflected in the window
> 
> View attachment 438642





biggs682 said:


> Some early morning sky behind Wilby Church
> 
> View attachment 440244





CarlP said:


> My BSA Tour de France and some sky.
> 
> View attachment 440358



Love the pic, but I'd be judging it on the BSA, not the sky!

View attachment 439354


But, my favourite pic in this competition is..... An international winner.

@FolderBeholder for this great photo.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2018)

Yes, I knew that was the winner as soon as I saw it.

Good work @FolderBeholder !


----------



## FolderBeholder (6 Dec 2018)

BaddaBing! 
Thanks gang.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2018)

Well deserved winner.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> BaddaBing!
> Thanks gang.



So what's the next challenge ?


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> BaddaBing!
> Thanks gang.


Congratulations @FolderBeholder. You get to choose and judge the next theme !


----------



## FolderBeholder (10 Dec 2018)

OK...after MUCH deliberation....let’s see your bikes “indoors” at a public location. 
Shall we close the year off with this one....say Dec 31 is closing date?

I’ll start (and recuse my entry from consideration)


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> OK...after MUCH deliberation....let’s see your bikes “indoors” at a public location.
> I’ll start (and recuse my entry from consideration)
> View attachment 442098


Something completely different! Great.
Closing date?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2018)

In Cynthia Spencer charity shop today, attempting to sort out the Santa Run for next Sunday.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2018)

In a friends Man Cave today when I called in to buy a new wheelset from him.


----------



## FolderBeholder (14 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Something completely different! Great.
> Closing date?


Shall we close the year off with this one....say Dec 31 is closing date?


----------



## Katherine (14 Dec 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> Shall we close the year off with this one....say Dec 31 is closing date?


Thanks, that's great.I'll edit your post.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Dec 2018)

Hopefully this is indoors enough to qualify. It's certainly public enough. Under the old market hall, Shrewsbury this afternoon:


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

Inside Old Barn farms old barn, on today's ride..


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 442951
> 
> 
> Inside Old Barn farms old barn, on today's ride..





I think same barn as @PeteXXX picture between Hackleton and Denton ?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I think same barn as @PeteXXX picture between Hackleton and Denton ?
> 
> View attachment 442980


Yep


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep



How sad am i


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Dec 2018)

Fellows bikes, Corpus Christi College, Cambridge


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2018)

A variation on a theme. Slightly different angle...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2018)

A festive feel to Wyvale Garden Centre, and my Defy2 cluttering up the place, on this morning's ride


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

My Hercules clocking in this morning at work .


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

A quiet Northampton train station earlier this morning .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2018)

Not exactly 'indoors', but it's inside my dump of a works bike shed..


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2019)

I had a bike ride today 
I didn't pass anywhere that was open that I could take my bike in.

Anyway the closing date was yesterday. 
Do we have a winner @FolderBeholder ? 

However , just for fun, I offer you my late entry for the sky challenge :
I enjoyed a display of Canada geese flying over, changing the shape and direction of their formation several times before disappearing.


----------



## FolderBeholder (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had a bike ride today
> I didn't pass anywhere that was open that I could take my bike in.
> 
> Anyway the closing date was yesterday.
> ...


While they are all winners, I’m partial to this shot....I shall proclaim this one the WINNER!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

I am honoured.. Thanks for the competition @FolderBeholder
On my ride later, I'll decide the topic for the first competition of 2019


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> While they are all winners, I’m partial to this shot....I shall proclaim this one the WINNER!
> View attachment 445236


Thanks for a good challenge @FolderBeholder.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2019)

Thank you @FolderBeholder

@PeteXXX I'm looking forward to being able to join in this challenge


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

Righto, the new topic is.....






Something that's broken, like this signpost that used to point towards Castle Ashby. 

Usual rules apply. Bike, or part thereof, must be in the photograph, and be taken in the time frame of the completion.

End date shall be 26th of February.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2019)

One taken a few weeks ago of my Jamis when the road through Lavendon was broken .


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2019)

Here's another recent picture with a couple of presumed broken items.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

A set of damaged and broken railings this set must get replaced on a monthly basis.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2019)

Ooh, a new topic. The change had passed me by...

Any part of my body will do!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A set of damaged and broken railings this set must get replaced on a monthly basis.
> 
> View attachment 445674


I know those railings...


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2019)

This used to be a scene of small paddocks and neat hedges that cattle used to graze in. Connington, Cambridgeshire.





The A14 works have well and truly broken that. Very sad.


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2019)

Broken tree, broken railing. 






(Mended bike  and nearly mended hands - not pictured!)


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> This used to be a scene of small paddocks and neat hedges that cattle used to graze in. Connington, Cambridgeshire.
> View attachment 445886
> 
> The A14 works have well and truly broken that. Very sad.


I wonder how much will be reinstated once the road is finished!?
But, whilst digging everything up, they found an unknown village, and a ded summat osaurus!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2019)

A fence so broken that plod had to sellotape it up..


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Broken railway, well there used to be one where the 'path' is. The Peak Forest Tramway Trail. The one up above is working.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Further down the trail. Evidence of the stone sleepers, but no bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder how much will be reinstated once the road is finished!?
> But, whilst digging everything up, they found an unknown village, and a ded summat osaurus!




There’s been woolly mammoths and all sorts.
I would assume that they will put it back together in an environmentally sensitive manner. Hopefully.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2019)

This is on the loop line that used to be a railway line so I wonder what this used to be at the side of the track.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2019)

My bike, and a broken bike, at the southern end of Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2019)

Not sure if either the bike or the E type are broken but neither have moved for a few years .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2019)

Hope it wasn't raining when this brolly broke


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2019)

Broken utility marker and my old faithful


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)

Last week, folks.. Judging will happen this Saturday


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

My Explorer in front of a broken gate


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2019)

Not too many entries to judge this time. . It's not really riding weather at the moment, I suppose!
Nice to see @Katherine back in the saddle 

The winner this time is @biggs682 with this entry. 

View attachment 445674


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2019)

At last I won something .

Seeing as February is Valentine's month and red is the colour associated with love , let's see something bike related and something red . Ideally with a picture taken during this time period.

Ie my Hercules in front of 2 red doors .







Closing date pm 28th February .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5516135, member: 9609"]were you aware those doors opened outwards?[/QUOTE]

yes they are first aid rooms behind and were checked before placing bike there just in case


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2019)

Someone's got to be the first to post one...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

Thanks @PeteXXX here's one from me a red bike in front of a red brick wall


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Jan 2019)

Welsh Memorial Park, Langemark, Flanders.


----------



## derrick (31 Jan 2019)

There was a sky challenge?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Feb 2019)

Red phone box


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> There was a sky challenge?
> View attachment 449927


Needed Mars for the _red _bit..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

Fancy route post on the GCW


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

Canoes on the River Soar


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

Bridge over the River Soar


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

Hard work coming up this short but steep climb on ice tyres


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

And finally a rusting train in the middle of a field near Blaby


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 450413
> Hard work coming up this short but steep climb on ice tyres


That hill surprised me a couple of years ago!!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2019)

My gold shorter in front of a red gate


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2019)

Bedford Road canoe centre lifebelt, on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2019)

And a mates red torch in his man cave..


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 450413
> Hard work coming up this short but steep climb on ice tyres



That reminded me of this photo from the top of Kemmelberg. It was a struggle to get to the top and a terrifying descent. Slippy cobbles and a 90 degree bend at the bottom.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2019)

Brake lights of the traffic queuing on the Soar Valley Way. Nice cycle path to go by it all


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

It was me that needed picking up! Nightmare headwinds.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2019)

Little Red bouys, bobbing on the River Nene.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 451706
> 
> 
> It was me that needed picking up! Nightmare headwinds.






east lancs ?


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2019)

A phone and post box combo in Kingston


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

Yes 


roadrash said:


> east lancs ?


Yes! - by the roundabout at Leigh.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

thought so


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

There are red brick buildings and walls everywhere round here but I liked the ornation of this one.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Target practice, in Hunsbury Park, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## TeeShot (11 Feb 2019)

The Red side of Manchester


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Feb 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 451874
> The Red side of Manchester


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 451874
> The Red side of Manchester



Reported to the mods for posting offensive images.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 451837
> 
> There are red brick buildings and walls everywhere round here but I liked the ornation of this one.



Look orange to me


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

Me, not RLJing, near Walgrave.


----------



## TeeShot (14 Feb 2019)

Less offensive this time. The Post Man out and about on the edge of Delamere forest today


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

Biddestone Lane. Climbing out of the fog which had shrouded my home town.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

Guys some good pictures so far i can see i am going to have my work cut out to make a decision


----------



## FolderBeholder (16 Feb 2019)

A day late (of Valentine’s Day I mean) but here is my contribution.


----------



## Vertego (16 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 449790
> 
> 
> Someone's got to be the first to post one...


So, this month's theme is 'something red' because "Seeing as February is Valentine's month and red is the colour associated with love , let's see something bike related and something red"

Very romantic...a red bin!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Feb 2019)

Red phone box, red post box, red road. Knapwell, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2019)

Vertego said:


> So, this month's theme is 'something red' because "Seeing as February is Valentine's month and red is the colour associated with love , let's see something bike related and something red"
> 
> Very romantic...a red bin!



See, romance isn't dead


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2019)

Lady in red.... Atop Mam Tor, on one of today's rides..

Romantic enough?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2019)

Caution, red nosed reindeer crossing.

Seen on the climb through the Mortimer Forest yesterday.


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2019)

Red flowers.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

The word red instead of the colour red


----------



## FolderBeholder (19 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> The word red instead of the colour red
> 
> View attachment 453346


Clever


----------



## iandg (19 Feb 2019)

Resurfaced a bridge in South Lochs. Zoomed over on my way to Ravenspoint cake stop and thought 'Red!'. Phone camera ready on the way back, pointing downwards - this was the result.






the bridge


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2019)

My bicycle and my beard:


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2019)

Lots of cherry red machinery thingies, in Brixworth, on today's ride.


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2019)

Posted yesterday in another thread. It in front of remembrance wreaths


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> View attachment 452649
> A day late (of Valentine’s Day I mean) but here is my contribution.



If I could vote, this would be my choice

Not that @biggs682 needs any swaying


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Are the leaves/towpath Red enough to be acceptable? Chesterfield Canal at Retford


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are the leaves/towpath Red enough to be acceptable? Chesterfield Canal at Retford
> 
> View attachment 453734



they are but i can't see a bike 



uphillstruggler said:


> If I could vote, this would be my choice
> 
> Not that @biggs682 needs any swaying



There are a couple in the running but with so many good one's to choose from it ain't going to be easy


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> they are but i can't see a bike


It's in the shadow under the bridge 

drat note to self, must read rules, must read rules


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's in the shadow under the bridge
> 
> drat note to self, must read rules, must read rules



I thought you were going to say it was in the Canal


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

Righto

I'm loading this with as many as I can

First up, not the greatest but it'll ticks the boxes, my bike in front of my red Torm jersey, definitely a favourite






Secondly, on one of my favourite regular rides my favourite bike in front of the sign of my favourite brewery, note the red lettering







A bit of a bonus this one but you need to look carefully

My bike in front of one of the monthly specials, a red ale  - the lovely lady behind the bar allowed me to bring my bike in for the picture






Lay but not least, a red light with a forbidden sign, it's a bit of a stretch but hey ho


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2019)

Absolutely no idea where the other 97 are!!


----------



## TeeShot (25 Feb 2019)

Our cafe stop today in Tarporley. Lovely cafe and they told us to take our bikes through the cafe into the garden at the back. Top stop highly recommended


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

I hope they made lots of these signs!!


----------



## pjd57 (28 Feb 2019)




----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 455110


That could be painful


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That could be painful


Bottoms Up...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 455110



that could be painful


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

well thank you all for entering your Febuary Red picture , it was a hard decision with pictures like the 2 below


[QUOTE 5519935, member: 9609"]my bike has taken a picture of me with my RED top on - you can see the brake lever
View attachment 449827
[/QUOTE]



FolderBeholder said:


> View attachment 452649
> A day late (of Valentine’s Day I mean) but here is my contribution.



But in the i went for this one of a red bike and it's own shadow taken by @Illaveago so well done to all who entered


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2019)

Thanks ! I haven't prepared a long speech !

As blue is my favourite colour I think my challenge is for you to take a picture featuring your bike with blue as a theme .


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2019)

Thank you @biggs682 for the challenge.
Congratulations to @Illaveago and looking forward to lots of great blue themed pictures.

Usual rules? Closing date?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2019)

Congratulations @Illaveago, great pic, and a worthy winner!
Ta for the competition @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

First entry 






My explorer and an Aston Martin .


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2019)

Does it have to be taken in March or can it be any time this year so far? If it is the latter, can I submit the picture below from January - blue railings, blue ship & blue sky?


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Does it have to be taken in March or can it be any time this year so far? If it is the latter, can I submit the picture below from January - blue railings, blue ship & blue sky?
> View attachment 455362


Usual rules are that the photo has to be taken within the timescale of the current challenge.
(we're still waiting for the closing date of this one from @Illaveago)


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Usual rules are that the photo has to be taken within the timescale of the current challenge.
> (we're still waiting for the closing date of this one from @Illaveago)


Thanks for the clarification - in that case I'll leave the picture but ask for it to be excluded from the challenge.

(Goes off to check the shipping scedule for Felixstowe Dock in case I can get lucky again)


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Usual rules are that the photo has to be taken within the timescale of the current challenge.
> (we're still waiting for the closing date of this one from @Illaveago)


Sorry I was overcome by the shock of winning that I forgot to mention the timescale .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Clarification of the Photo Challenge. The picture has to be taken during the month of March featuring the colour blue and to include a cycle .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Does it have to be taken in March or can it be any time this year so far? If it is the latter, can I submit the picture below from January - blue railings, blue ship & blue sky?
> View attachment 455362


It is a good photo ! The photo contains a lot of interest , particularly a small boat sat on the dock !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

Another entry from me taken this morning







My Marin in front of a blue private property sign .


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2019)

A entry from me that qualifies as it was taken this afternoon
The gates in front of the ITFC training ground taken while the (soon to be relegated) "Blues" were losing to Reading at Portman Road


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

Gold Shorter in front of a faded blue door in the morning sun .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

Three blue barrels, two blue doors and one blue bike.. 

(and a blue bike path sign)


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

Another entry from me







My Shorter Infront of a set of faxed blue doors / shutters


----------



## mybike (9 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 456050
> 
> 
> Three blue barrels, two blue doors and one blue bike..
> ...



I see three doors.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> I see three doors.


I see a blue sign


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> I see three doors.


I, too, see three doors. (Now you mention it) 

More blue, more points towards a winning score


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2019)

Right - let's try again...




Blue railings
Blue telescope
Blue ship
Blue cranes
Blue sky
Taken today on the way in to work.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Right - let's try again...
> View attachment 457112
> 
> Blue railings
> ...


I do like the blue on the hull of that ship !


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I do like the blue on the hull of that ship !


It's the same blue that's used on all af the Maersk Line fleet and, after a quick bit of Googling, I found the following info from another forum...



RCGroups.com user Robse said:


> Maersk could actually help, and the RGB color code for Maersk blue is
> RGB 76 188 208
> 
> The Maersk blue is a mix of four Pantone colors:
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

My new to me Marin and the blue frame of the works bike shelter


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

An early blue sky, and my Defy2 on this morning's ride down Banbury Lane.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

A blue sky and a mint green Raleigh Royal


----------



## beepbeep (19 Mar 2019)

this flew over yesterday while I was out on my MTB....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2019)

My Canyon CX, and a blue tarpaulin, at the golf club, on today's ride.


----------



## Katherine (20 Mar 2019)

Better than nothing :
Blue bins !.(not my bin, picture taken on a bike ride.)


----------



## beepbeep (21 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5573870, member: 9609"]lets hope your not an electrician[/QUOTE]
you have lost me there I'm afraid ....


----------



## beepbeep (21 Mar 2019)

ooops .....penny just dropped !! ha ha ha


----------



## TeeShot (21 Mar 2019)

My first entry into the blue theme, summed up nicely by the sign, weak!!


----------



## TeeShot (25 Mar 2019)

Finally some blue sky


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2019)

Just to show willing; A lovely blue sky on this mornings ride:


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2019)

OK, some blue sky.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 457846
> 
> 
> An early blue sky, and my Defy2 on this morning's ride down Banbury Lane.


Nice indigo blue .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Nice indigo blue .


Ta.. Worth getting up at 03.00 to see it!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2019)

Well, so far I’ve ignored this challenge.....

Wood anemones and my wheel decal


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2019)

My British Eagle Touristique, on a blue bridge, over the River Nene.


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Mar 2019)

In Ypres to watch bike racing, this ''advert' for Talbot House caught the eye.
Talbot House is in Poperinge and was out of range of the German artillery that was pounding Ypres. It was used as a place of respite for all ranks during WW1.


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2019)




----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Congratulations to *Jenkins *who took this amazing picture which I have decided is this month's winner of the photo challenge on the theme of 'Blue'. I particularly like the composition and the way your eyes are drawn to ship at the centre of the picture. 

Thank you to all of those of you who entered the challenge. I studied all of your pictures carefully and found it difficult in choosing a winner.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2019)

Congratulations @Jenkins. Lovely pic.
Thanks for a fun competition @Illaveago
Looking forward to the new challenge


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2019)

Takes a bow and thank you to @Illaveago 

There was a strong & cold breeze commng straight down the river that morning and I could hardly hold the phone steady to take the shot. That explains is why the bike is at an angle - any more upright and it would have been blown over!

I'll have a think come up with a challenge suggestion tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Takes a bow and thank you to @Illaveago
> 
> There was a strong & cold breeze commng straight down the river that morning and I could hardly hold the phone steady to take the shot. That explains is why the bike is at an angle - any more upright and it would have been blown over!
> 
> I'll have a think come up with a challenge suggestion tomorrow.


Your picture looks so nice that I would like to go on holiday there .


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2019)

I've decided that the challenge for April should be one close to most cyclists' hearts - Food & Drink.

Whether it's a picture of your bike outside your favourite café stop, overloaded with shopping, an artistically placed cup of tea on the handlebars, or your pub bike doing it's job, just go for a ride, take a picture and (most importantly) *have fun.*

Usual rules apply and the winner should be announced on the 30th April.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2019)

I will open this month's pictures up with one of my Bear valley's in front of our raised fruit bed .






Which has blueberry bushes , strawberry's and a rhubarb plant In .


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2019)

Congratulations @Jenkins
Your blue themed picture really was lovely. 
And thank you for a great new challenge.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Apr 2019)

My Flanders supermarket shopping today.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 460530
> My Flanders supermarket shopping today.


I like your style!

You only need to supply a couple of packs as bribes to win this months challenge


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I like your style!
> 
> You only need to supply a couple of packs as bribes to win this months challenge



A tough choice, but I prefer to drink the beer!


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)




----------



## kapelmuur (4 Apr 2019)

Are buildings acceptable? This is the hop store in Vlamertinge near Ypres. It was used as a billet for troops during WW1.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2019)

Hops are an important ingredient in drink so why not.


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 460560





What does unreal ale consist of?


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> What does unreal ale consist of?


Lager


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

Coffee and a rather wonderful piece of coconut, lemon and blueberry cake at Barnshaw Smithy cafe, between Ashley and Mobberley.











I bought a piece of chocolate brownie at the cafe which I enjoyed at the bus stop before Warburton Bridge.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

A McDonald's Hot Chocolate... on my commute home.

I know! But what else is likely to be open at 03.00 on a Sunday morning


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 461233
> 
> 
> A McDonald's Hot Chocolate... on my commute home.
> ...


Were you onboard that cruise liner ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Were you onboard that cruise liner ?


Artistic licence


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

More artistic licence....
A red banana.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2019)

A cuppa & a warm Hot Cross Bun, at Scotch Lodge Farm café, on today's ride..


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2019)

The main gatehouse at the Weetabix factory, in Burton Latimer. 






Feeling peckish on the way back home from work at midnight...


----------



## Dark46 (22 Apr 2019)

Water bottles are a little on the large side


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2019)

Mmmm... Tea and chocolate cake, on this morning's ride..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The main gatehouse at the Weetabix factory, in Burton Latimer.
> 
> View attachment 463116
> 
> ...



The smell would put me off


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2019)

Slightly mishap with the ice cream, yesterday... 
I crushed the cone whilst riding one handed to a bench a few hundred yards away. And it was melting by the time I got there


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2019)

I wondered how long it would take you to post an Ice Cream pic!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I wondered how long it would take you to post an Ice Cream pic!


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


>


Yes! Longer than I expected


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Yes! Longer than I expected


I was keeping you all in suspense...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2019)

MBIFO the legendary Gold Street Fish bar aka Steve's fish shop as it used to be known as .







The £1.10 meal deals are excellent value


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2019)

Thanks to all for taking part and I have decided on a winner. Congratulations to @Katherine for her Barnshaw Smithy cafe stop pictures. The bright colours and hint of sunshine were in complete contrast to the grey, damp & bitterly cold day I'd had at Brands Hatch, although I'm not too sure about the green stuff in the waterbottle in the 3rd picture 


Katherine said:


> Coffee and a rather wonderful piece of coconut, lemon and blueberry cake at Barnshaw Smithy cafe, between Ashley and Mobberley.
> 
> View attachment 461197
> 
> ...



Special mentions to @kapelmuur for his shopping essentials and @PeteXXX for the traditional ice cream shot.

Over to Katherine for next month's competition theme.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2019)

Congratulations @Katherine. A worthy winner.. and thanks for a fun competition @Jenkins


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2019)

Thank you!!
An enjoyable competition @Jenkins 
The green stuff is :


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2019)

The new theme for the photo challenge is animals seen on your bike ride, including animals in art, sculptures, on signs etc as well as any real animals you see.
Photos to include your bike or part of and to be taken between now and closing date of Saturday 25th May.
Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

Congratulations to @Katherine 

My first entry is Squirrel chomping on something .


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

My SMP trk and some lambs and 
a watching parent


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Another one of my Marin and a Lamb


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2019)

A wall plaque at Cobblers football ground, Six fields, today, and my CX.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

Yes ! I know ,I'm cheating !


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2019)

Speaking of Falcons, Maximillian helped me inspect bearing races the other day.


----------



## southcoast (5 May 2019)

Watch the birdie lol


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 May 2019)

View media item 10860


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2019)




----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2019)

A dead Ted...


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 465807
> 
> 
> A dead Ted...



I hope you have re homed him @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I hope you have re homed him @PeteXXX


Poor Ted was a bit damp and squishy, otherwise I might have..


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2019)

MBIFO some swan's and geese


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2019)

Not sure if these are Alpacas or ?? but my is in front of them .


----------



## TeeShot (12 May 2019)

High above Buxton on the road up to Axe Edge


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2019)

Couldn't decide which pic to submit:


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Couldn't decide which pic to submit:


Prefer the 2nd one if that helps


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2019)

My CX being sniffed by a bullock on today's ride..


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Couldn't decide which pic to submit


I understand your quandary.


----------



## Aravis (14 May 2019)

Snapped on yesterday's ride:


----------



## PeteXXX (14 May 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

My bike and a large butterfly


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2019)

Climbed up to Llynnau Cregennen lakes yesterday from Arthog, possibly one of the toughest climbs I've ever ridden, with Barmouth in the distance.


----------



## kapelmuur (15 May 2019)

I pass a lot of chain saw sculptures of animals and birds on my rides, owls being the most popular.

This owl near the village of Lower Peover is the biggest I've seen. 

I shouldn't admit this in a competition but the photo is disappointing, The garden is high above the road and the mixture of my lack of photographic talent and using a phone means that the stature of the bird isn't satisfactorily depicted.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> I pass a lot of chain saw sculptures of animals and birds on my rides, owls being the most popular.
> 
> This owl near the village of Lower Peover is the biggest I've seen.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that particular owl, but I love spotting these owl sculptures on bike rides. I like the fact that they are usually facing the road for the enjoyment of all.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2019)

Just to keep you all company...


----------



## TeeShot (16 May 2019)

Top of the Brickworks today


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

From today's com"moo"te!


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2019)

Just swanning around today..


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

MBIFO


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2019)

Taking a break in the shade - wouldn't ewe if ewe were wearing a woolly jumper in this weather?


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2019)

MBIFO


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2019)

Goosey goosey gander.. and my Trek, beside Pitsford Res.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2019)

My Koga with the " ugliest duck" in town.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Koga with the " ugliest duck" in town.
> 
> View attachment 468104


I saw that duck! 

Similar thoughts, as I passed Holcot pond...


----------



## kapelmuur (28 May 2019)

Old pub sign outside The Romper pub on the edge of Manchester Airport.
The pub is over 400 years old and was originally called the Red Lion.
Apparently patrons thought one of the earlier signs looked like a 'romping kitten' and the name gradually morphed to The Romper.



￼


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2019)

In Newquay..
They still run wild there, you know!!


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Advertising for kennels near Eye


----------



## Proto (30 May 2019)

Driving south through France, now in Bergerac.

Disappointed that for such a cultural icon the French don’t give more recognition to John Nettles.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2019)

Proto said:


> Driving south through France, now in Bergerac.
> 
> Disappointed that for such a cultural icon the French don’t give more recognition to John Nettles.


If you can't find any nettles take a picture of some dandelions


----------



## Proto (30 May 2019)

No idea why my post is in the photo thread!


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2019)

Proto said:


> No idea why my post is in the photo thread!


Because that's where you posted it


----------



## Proto (30 May 2019)

I’m an idiot! Sorry!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2019)

Bug gates, on the Strawberry Line, and my overloaded CX


----------



## Katherine (31 May 2019)

Proto said:


> No idea why my post is in the photo thread!


Where would you like it to be?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

Am I too late for this challenge? 






Goats.






Gee Gees 






Moo cows. 


All today.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2019)

And here we have a couple of donkeys on the tandem 





And a couple of donkeys with the tandem


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2019)

Sorry everyone!!
I've just realised that the closing date was last Saturday. 
I've been away all week, on our way up the M6 as I type. 
So... 

Entries close tonight and I'll post the winner in the morning.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2019)

Thank you to everyone that entered and for all your lovely photos.
Apologies again for the late announcement.

I like all these picures which are all contenders for the winning photo.



Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 465290
> 
> Speaking of Falcons, Maximillian helped me inspect bearing races the other day.





stoatsngroats said:


> View media item 10860





Jenkins said:


> View attachment 465590





NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 465594





biggs682 said:


> MBIFO some swan's and geese
> 
> View attachment 465983





biggs682 said:


> Not sure if these are Alpacas or ?? but my is in front of them .
> 
> View attachment 466119
> View attachment 466120





TeeShot said:


> View attachment 466239
> High above Buxton on the road up to Axe Edge





Rickshaw Phil said:


> Couldn't decide which pic to submit:
> View attachment 466363
> 
> 
> View attachment 466364





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 466369
> 
> 
> My CX being sniffed by a bullock on today's ride..





Aravis said:


> Snapped on yesterday's ride:
> 
> View attachment 466451





Spartak said:


> View attachment 466583
> 
> 
> Climbed up to Llynnau Cregennen lakes yesterday from Arthog, possibly one of the toughest climbs I've ever ridden, with Barmouth in the distance.





kapelmuur said:


> I pass a lot of chain saw sculptures of animals and birds on my rides, owls being the most popular.
> 
> This owl near the village of Lower Peover is the biggest I've seen.
> 
> ...





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 466978
> 
> 
> Just swanning around today..





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 467611





Jenkins said:


> Taking a break in the shade - wouldn't ewe if ewe were wearing a woolly jumper in this weather?
> View attachment 467703





kapelmuur said:


> Old pub sign outside The Romper pub on the edge of Manchester Airport.
> The pub is over 400 years old and was originally called the Red Lion.
> Apparently patrons thought one of the earlier signs looked like a 'romping kitten' and the name gradually morphed to The Romper.
> View attachment 468469
> ￼





Jenkins said:


> Advertising for kennels near Eye
> View attachment 468602





PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 468783
> 
> 
> Bug gates, on the Strawberry Line, and my overloaded CX





CarlP said:


> Am I too late for this challenge?
> 
> View attachment 468924
> 
> ...





Dave 123 said:


> And here we have a couple of donkeys on the tandem
> View attachment 469014
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2019)

Gosh, it was hard to choose!

Congratulations to @TeeShot for this picture actually with the sheep.
View attachment 466239


Over to you to choose the next theme.


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jun 2019)

Thanks for considering my image Katherine!


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks for considering my image Katherine!


It was a great picture and a serious contender. Thank you for entering, It is great to see more people joining in the fun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

Well done @TeeShot looking forward to the next challenge


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> Thank you to everyone that entered and for all your lovely photos.
> Apologies again for the late announcement.
> 
> I like all these picures which are all contenders for the winning photo.



Thanks @Katherine and well done @TeeShot


----------



## TeeShot (3 Jun 2019)

Oh my goodness!!

Thank you @Katherine for an excellent subject, which produced so many cracking shots. I will do my best to think of something worthy of this entertaining thread.
I’ll be back tomorrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2019)

Thank you, @Katherine , for the very fine topic. An excellent choice for the winner, as well! Congratulations, @TeeShot !


----------



## TeeShot (4 Jun 2019)

Well 12 hours later and I can say without doubt, that taking pictures is so much easier than choosing a topic for this thread !

As we are now in "Flaming June" I thought *water* would be a topical subject, we'll either have too much or not enough.

So *'Water',* in any form you like. Rivers, lakes, rain, puddles, fountains, baths, streams, you name it. Usual rules, must be taken between now and the closing date, must involve a bike or part of in the shot. Closing date the last day of June.

Good luck, I hope you enjoy the challenge..............


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2019)

First picture is my wheel on Blackpool pier and the murky waters of the sea behind


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2019)

Well done @TeeShot
Looking forward to contributing to the new challenge


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2019)

Ardrossan seafront, and my overloaded CX, with the Isle of Arran vaguely visible on the horizon..


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2019)

Side of the Sheffield & Rotherham canal yesterday


----------



## TeeShot (5 Jun 2019)

Great start. 

As an aside. I wonder how many counties/countries will appear on this thread before the end of the month.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2019)

The ferry from Lochranza to Claonaig, from which I had just disembarked, with the Isle or Arran swathed in cloud. ..


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2019)

A quadrant of my wheel, overlooking the River Shin, just before the water falls.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2019)

A surplus of water in Meole Brace today:


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2019)

My CX, lashed to the railings, on the John O'Groats to Orkney Ferry in case it got washed overboard. 
The crew did move inboard a bit as the waves were creaming over the dek during the rather bouncy crossing


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2019)

Not as impressive as @Rickshaw Phil 's but it just about sums up this week.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2019)

The Delph in Worsley. Pictures taken just now before it started raining again. The water is orange from the iron ore leaking from the underground canals built to bring the coal out ready to be transported into Manchester. Recent refurbishment and new viewing platform is almost complete.






And the view on the other side of the bridge looking towards the Bridgewater Canal.






The humpback bridge over the Bridgewater Canal in Worsley Village.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

MBIFO of small boat house


----------



## Spartak (16 Jun 2019)

The Ford at Henbury, Bristol on my commute this afternoon...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2019)

On the ferry from Orkney mainland, to Roundsay, t'other day. My bike is the one, in the lower left, with the blue cross of cord holding my stuff on the carrier.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jun 2019)

My brother Pete on the high seas of the Wirral


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2019)

River Frome at Hambrook.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2019)

The bike path across the Peedie Sea, in Kirkwall, Orkney, on the last ride of my tour


----------



## Aravis (21 Jun 2019)

Eardisland, Herefordshire, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Hardwater mill


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Jun 2019)

Cross posted elsewhere but here's my tourer by the river Haddeo.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jun 2019)

may as well enter this


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> may as well enter this
> 
> View attachment 472650


The more the merrier


----------



## TeeShot (27 Jun 2019)

Well there’s been no shortage of water round here for the past few weeks
Plenty of good watery shots so far and just this weekend to get any more entries in. 
My effort from Delamere a couple of weeks ago, not in the top three as I type ☹️☹️


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jun 2019)

Well, I wonder where?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

A bit too misty this morning to see Pitsford reservoir .






So took this picture instead .


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2019)

Well thank you all for so many entries. Plenty of variety and lots of quality. My three favourites were @PeteXXX , the path across the water. @Threevok the waterfall and @Aravis from the bridge.


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Eardisland, Herefordshire, on today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 471794


And the winner is @Aravis 
The picture is so quintessentialy English, the peace and tranquility make it timeless and the bike adds to it, leather saddle, rack bag, horizontall top tube. Delightful 
Over to you @Aravis


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2019)

Congratulations @Aravis . Lovely photograph, and definitely the winning pic!

Thanks for a fun topic @TeeShot and looking forward to the next competition


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2019)

OMG! An honour I'd always hoped to achieve one day. Thank you very much.

Sorry for the delay - I've been out today on a big ride. If only I'd looked at this thread before I went I could've been thinking about what to do next. I have a couple of ideas; I'll announce later on in this thread initially - I don't fully understand the process for getting the other thread updated but I'm sure someone will help me


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2019)

A Mod updates t'other thread, so all you need to do is pick a topic and an end date


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> OMG! An honour I'd always hoped to achieve one day. Thank you very much.
> 
> Sorry for the delay - I've been out today on a big ride. If only I'd looked at this thread before I went I could've been thinking about what to do next. I have a couple of ideas; I'll announce later on in this thread initially -* I don't fully understand the process for getting the other thread updated but I'm sure someone will help me*


Don't worry about that bit, I'll do it if one of the other mods doesn't get there first.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2019)

I ran my two ideas past my wife, and she "expressed doubts" over the one I thought was the better. Such is life. I know the wisest course of action is to accept the advice.

The new subject is - *Crossover.
*
As we're currently aligned with the calendar month, it seems sensible to stick with that and I'll make the closing date the last day of July.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> The new subject is - *Crossover.
> *



ok need to do some thinking this month


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2019)

My bike at a place where you can "crossover" the road safely


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ok need to do some thinking this month


I'm hoping it creates a wide range of possibilities. The widest range of interpretation is welcome!


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

I was extremely tired last night - perhaps not best placed to make these major decisions.

If I were to change the subject to simply "Cross", then that would still cover everything I originally intended, and would have a more specific angle for anyone who'd rather go that way. Do I make sense?

Unless anyone objects, could one of the mods amend the other thread? (Suggest giving it a few hours).


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

No disquiet, apparentlyy. Officially, therefore, the subject for the month of July is *Cross* - in any sense you wish, literal or otherwise. Apologies for any confusion.

A few weeks ago I had to stop briefly while a flock of sheep was shepherded over the road. I took the opportunity for a bite to eat, but a photograph, with a backdrop of rural Herefordshire, might have worked well. That was my motivation - over to you.

Mods: please update the other thread - thanks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> No disquiet, apparentlyy. Officially, therefore, the subject for the month of July is *Cross* - in any sense you wish, literal or otherwise. Apologies for any confusion.
> 
> A few weeks ago I had to stop briefly while a flock of sheep was shepherded over the road. I took the opportunity for a bite to eat, but a photograph, with a backdrop of rural Herefordshire, might have worked well. That was my motivation - over to you.
> 
> *Mods: please update the other thread - thanks.*


Done.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

The Village Cross at Charney Bassett, later converted to a War Memorial. Probably originally erected by Abingdon Monks.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2019)

Two from this morning's ride










First one is Eleanor's cross in Geddington 





And the second is MBIFO a road sign


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

Cross members on one of Castle Ashby's cattle grids..


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jul 2019)

The Cross of Saint George.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2019)

My bike in between the red cross's


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2019)

Crossed out traffic lights over the Nene, on Station Road, Earls Barton.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2019)

And a Yardley Hastings gate with, not one, but two crosses.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2019)

Four crosses and my MTB.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2019)

The dry way to cross the river Cam


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jul 2019)

crossing the Clyde to Paradise


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

Crossed trees..


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2019)

Crossing the River Yare on the Reedham Chain Ferry


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2019)

My cross spokes on the rear wheel of my Holdsworth.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2019)

Also in Eccles :
Eccles Cross


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Jul 2019)

Sint-Janhuismolen, Bruges, Belgium.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2019)

A gate with some cross's


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Jul 2019)

Not a competition entry, this was taken in April. But I like a windmill photo so this is in Oostvleteren, Flanders.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> Not a competition entry, this was taken in April. But I like a windmill photo so this is in Oostvleteren, Flanders.


I like yours too as there’s no lamppost in the way!


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> I like yours too as there’s no lamppost in the way!


Thanks, it looks like the windmills were built to a standard design.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> Thanks, it looks like the windmills were built to a standard design.


Indeed! I had to really study your picture, as I was surprised there might be 2 (or even more!)


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

Fluttering flags, outside Brixworth cricket club..


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2019)

Picture taken at Marjery Cross, Ermington, Devon.

Overlooking Ivybridge


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2019)

In Moulton, not on a Moulton..


----------



## Aravis (31 Jul 2019)

Great entries, well done everyone!

I'll announce the result as early as possible tomorrow morning so that the next round can kick off without delay.

I thought it was a good idea to finish at the end of the month to make it easy to remember. The other side of the coin is that it means twelve rounds a year instead of thirteen, so maybe not so good. If I made a mistake I wouldn't want the next setter to feel contrained.


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Jul 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> Indeed! I had to really study your picture, as I was surprised there might be 2 (or even more!)


Seems like it is a standard design, I took this photo last year at Wervik which is near the end of the Gent-Wevelgem race.
It features my much missed Trek which was stolen a few days later.


----------



## Aravis (1 Aug 2019)

Having purposely chosen a subject allowing a wide variety of interpretation, it was always going to be interesting to see what came up. There are few things that go together than a bike and a ferry, and I was pleased to see that combination.

But the winner for me was the creeper-covered wall. The "Green Cross Road", you could say - it almost works!






I love the texturing and the vibrancy, and the way the bright sunshine in the foreground neatly contextualises the shady area which is the main subject and tells you what sort of day it was. I'd like to jump into the picture and escape the sun.

Contratulations to @PeteXXX - look forward to seeing what's next.


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Aug 2019)

Yes, I think the same, well done @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2019)

Thank you! I am honoured to be chosen out of so many great entries in this competition.
I shall dwell on a new topic, and post it soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2019)

I have thunked..

Machinery.

Any kind: Farming, mining, industrial (new or old) random abandoned machines, but excluding cars, I think, unless they are ancient & rusty.

Usual rules apply. Must include your bike, or part thereof. Closing date is midnight on August 31st 2019.

Egrets are allowed.


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2019)

Thank you for a great challenge, @Aravis
Congratulations on your winning photo @PeteXXX
I really like your new theme.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

First entry, funny I went to take a photo of some old machinery that has been hidden in the woods for years all overgrown, must have been there 10 years plus, went today & it's gone. So luckily I had taken this one before


----------



## Katherine (3 Aug 2019)




----------



## burntoutbanger (3 Aug 2019)

Not me but my seven year old. Someone has been magnet fishing by the river and we were greeted with the results this afternoon.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2019)

Wow that's a very interesting bike in the background, a shaft drive small capacity just looking at the overall size of it.


----------



## burntoutbanger (3 Aug 2019)

Sorry, motorbikes aren't my thing. I saw a moped and a supermarket trolley. Instantly thought of this thread though.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2019)

My Shorter in front of a piece of farming equipment at moonshine gap .


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Aug 2019)

I tried to make it look artistic and pretty.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2019)

My Hercules Aston Tourist and some mainly yellow machinery


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)




----------



## TeeShot (15 Aug 2019)

Something a little older than the previous postings !!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 480180
> Something a little older than the previous postings !!


Nice! Rusty, as well


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

An old crane, in Holcot, this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

A Barford roller, in Holcot, on this morning's ride.


----------



## IrishAl (21 Aug 2019)

Hi all, I can’t believe I just found this thread! I love cycling and I love photographing my bike . Here’s one...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2019)

IrishAl said:


> Hi all, I can’t believe I just found this thread! I love cycling and I love photographing my bike . Here’s one...
> 
> View attachment 481171


Welcome! It's good to have a new face in the thread


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

My CX, or part thereof, and some rusty old canal machinery, in Stoke Bruerne, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

Some rustic old farm machinery on this morning's ride .


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Aug 2019)

Lovely bike!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2019)

Only a few days left for entries, folks


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

Just taken this one


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2019)

I am pondering...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2019)

Mentioned in dispatches is @IrishAl for his excellent first entry. 

But my favourite photo in this competition, amongst some lovely pics, is... drum roll and pointlessly long pause...






@Katherine for this colourful old pump.


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2019)

Thank you so much! And for your really enjoyable subject.
I will have a think...


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2019)

New challenge for September.
*Flowers and berries *

Please take lots of photos of flowers and berries with your bike especially wild flowers and berries in the hedgerows and verges by the side of the road.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2019)

One from earlier this year my Shorter and some snow Drops


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2019)

On my bike ride today, I have decided to broaden the theme to include berries.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> On my bike ride today, I have decided to broaden the theme to include berries.


To include the autumnalness of September...


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2019)

Sunflowers


----------



## IrishAl (2 Sep 2019)

Thanks for your kind words @PeteXXX. Here are a couple to get me started for September...

A splash of colour in the backdrop to my time trial bike...





And some wild flowers, County Down, NI.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2019)

I wheeled my latest arrival to the nearest flowers to the garage this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2019)

I thought I'd give my CX a wash and polish this morning, so a photo on the patio seemed appropriate..


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2019)

Do hips count?


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 483636
> 
> 
> Do hips count?


Definitely!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

A planted cattle trough and my Voodoo this morning.


----------



## FolderBeholder (7 Sep 2019)

A quick stop on this morning’s ride in Murrieta, CA.


----------



## IrishAl (8 Sep 2019)

A room with a different view. Gilford, County Down, Northern Ireland.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

Do I get extra points for colour coordinatation !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2019)

Some berries on my commute


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2019)

I’ve only got 2 weeks left of being Head Gardener at this place...


----------



## Katherine (11 Sep 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve only got 2 weeks left of being Head Gardener at this place...
> 
> 
> View attachment 484596


Then...? Retirement?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> Then...? Retirement?




No.

I'm starting a new life. I'll probably work for myself.


----------



## Katherine (11 Sep 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> No.
> 
> I'm starting a new life. I'll probably work for myself.


Good luck!


----------



## tom73 (11 Sep 2019)

Ride past this often the entrance is the only tasteful bit about the house.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2019)

Some permanent flowers on my commute this morning .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

Billing Mill pub, a hanging basket and my Trek..


----------



## TeeShot (12 Sep 2019)

Our cafe stop at Irlam station today


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2019)

Due to the lack of rain, the only thing flowering around here are some very tall & yellow weeds (with my bike in the undergrowth)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2019)

Some red berries and my Vitus


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)

I went for a ride in the evening sunshine and was disappointed to see how many of the flowers in the grass verges have finished. 

I did see these beauties though 






And 





And


----------



## tom73 (15 Sep 2019)

Spotted a good few planters and baskets on the morning ride out. Not sure the posh owners fancy having some guy taking random pics. Most already up and about I mean who get this early anyway . So found a few more public options inc a silver jubilee planter which the local WI have saved a bit and added a local branch century plaque money saving in action.


----------



## TeeShot (15 Sep 2019)

Visited Yorkshire today


----------



## tom73 (15 Sep 2019)

I've got a bike like too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2019)

From my ride on Saturday - baskets of flowers down at Victoria Quay:


----------



## TeeShot (16 Sep 2019)

I suspect this may be cheating, our back garden with a bit of my son’s jump bike in the way


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

Are plastic flowers allowed?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

The fuschia is bright...


----------



## Katherine (17 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 485589
> 
> 
> Are plastic flowers allowed?


No


----------



## Katherine (17 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 485593
> 
> 
> The fuschia is bright...


I'm glad it's not orange...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> No


Spoilsport 


Katherine said:


> I'm glad it's not orange...


Or an Orange..


----------



## tom73 (21 Sep 2019)

Another posh house entrance. Only spotted the cctv once i'd got the pic well I needed a drink stop


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2019)

Sunflowers and wind turbines in Cambridgeshire


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

A nice floral display earlier today


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 485589
> 
> 
> Are plastic flowers allowed?





Katherine said:


> No



Oh go on, please allow plastic flowers...



(mine's the one at the back)


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh go on, please allow plastic flowers...
> View attachment 486413
> (mine's the one at the back)


See... @Katherine They do count


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## TeeShot (26 Sep 2019)

Sutton garden centre. Slightly cheating or showing initiative!


----------



## TeeShot (26 Sep 2019)

Macclesfield canal towpath


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2019)

The strength of my black Marin and a purple flower .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

A Hardingstone flowery welcome this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

Denton Road, Horton.. Poaching a pic from one of @biggs682 hunting grounds! 🤗


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2019)

A couple of late entres from this afternoon's ride - the first is of some yellow flowers/weeds from the roadside




The second is of some poppies by the edge of a field




Just out of interest, wasn't this thread a "stickie" or pinned to the top before the recent make over of CC - shouldn't it be re-stuck by the mods?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)




----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2019)

Oops!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


>



Where is my cuppa ?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where is my cuppa ?


In the pot 👍🏼


----------



## tom73 (2 Oct 2019)

Be well stewed by now


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2019)

Sorry all. 
I will start perusing all the floral entries shortly...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Any news ?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Any news ?


Yes - The tea's gone cold.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Yes - The tea's gone cold.



Just made a fresh one🍵


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2019)

Apologies!

Thank you for so many lovely photos.
Runners-up include:


Dave 123 said:


> Sunflowers
> 
> View attachment 483176





biggs682 said:


> A planted cattle trough and my Voodoo this morning.
> 
> View attachment 483947





FolderBeholder said:


> A quick stop on this morning’s ride in Murrieta, CA.
> View attachment 483977





IrishAl said:


> A room with a different view. Gilford, County Down, Northern Ireland.
> View attachment 484085





biggs682 said:


> Do I get extra points for colour coordinatation !
> 
> View attachment 484087





tom73 said:


> Ride past this often the entrance is the only tasteful bit about the house.
> View attachment 484610





biggs682 said:


> Some red berries and my Vitus
> 
> View attachment 485022





TeeShot said:


> View attachment 486711
> Macclesfield canal towpath





Jenkins said:


> A couple of late entres from this afternoon's ride - the first is of some yellow flowers/weeds from the roadside
> View attachment 487235
> 
> The second is of some poppies by the edge of a field
> View attachment 487236


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2019)

It is so hard to choose!!!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

@PeteXXX how is your🍵doing today ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2019)

MrsPete is about to make it. I'm sure it'll be lovely 🍵


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Dog yanked unexpectedly hard on the lead this morning and my good shoulder is sore. Watching tv with a hot water bottle.


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2019)

There were so many lovely flowers and I really appreciated every picture.

And the winner is.....

Sunflowers by @Dave 123 
Congratulations.

View attachment 483176


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

Congratulations @Dave 123


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Oct 2019)

Thank you @Katherine 

So the October competition is ‘autumnal hues’

All or part of a bike must be in your picture.

1st of November will be judgement day...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2019)

Well done @Dave 123 .
Looking forward to taking some pics for this competition 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

First entry is an autumnal Yardley Hastings


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First entry is an autumnal Yardley Hastings
> 
> View attachment 487799


You know you get bonus points for genus and species in Latin and variety name too...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> You know you get bonus points for genus and species in Latin and variety name too...


Largus Treeius busheii?


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Largus Treeius busheii?


You missed pendula aurea.......


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> You missed pendula aurea.......


Soz... My bad 😇


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2019)

I did a big ride in the Cotswolds today, and was looking forward to lots of splendid opportunities.







Let's hope the hues arrive before the end of the month.


----------



## IrishAl (6 Oct 2019)

Quoile Bridge, Downpatrick, NI. 

There is Still lots of green in the trees. Give it a few weeks and the colours might match my bike


----------



## TeeShot (7 Oct 2019)

Dull and damp in Cheshire today


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2019)

Out on a short pedal, today, looking for damsons..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2019)

And another from today's ride 😊


----------



## TeeShot (10 Oct 2019)

Artists, hues. I’ll do better next time


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Irchester hues this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Oct 2019)

I might win this...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2019)

Looking suitably autumnal at Cardington on Sunday:


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

Trees just beginning to turn in the Schaichtal, between Dettenhausen and Neuenhaus, south of Stuttgart in Germany.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

A few kilometres further down the same valley:


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2019)

My Trek hanging from a tree in Autumn


----------



## Zimbob (17 Oct 2019)

Up on the trails above Clava, some autumnal hues in the distance, all pesky pine trees on the trails, although the heather and bracken are turning...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Trek hanging from a tree in Autumn
> 
> View attachment 489405


That could be a new thread.. My bike hanging on a tree.. 😉


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> That could be a new thread.. My bike hanging on a tree.. 😉



a new Christmas thread....


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2019)

The banks of the Grand Union Canal, on today's ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 489489
> 
> 
> The banks of the Grand Union Canal, on today's ride.



I hope that bike has stopped.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2019)

Multi-coloured hues in the sky this afternoon


----------



## Spartak (20 Oct 2019)

My 6 year old daughter taking part in the Western League CX at Stroud this morning...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

One from this afternoon's commute


----------



## pjd57 (22 Oct 2019)

Forth and Clyde canal this morning


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2019)

Nice autumnal commute in today with the mist .


----------



## Alex H (23 Oct 2019)

North of Alnwick today


----------



## Alex H (24 Oct 2019)




----------



## TeeShot (24 Oct 2019)

Beside the main gate to Oulton Park today


----------



## Alex H (25 Oct 2019)

Last one maybe - it's now


----------



## TeeShot (27 Oct 2019)

Leaving our tea stop at Jodrell Bank today


----------



## IrishAl (27 Oct 2019)

Last weekend was a wash out. I’m not sure if these are traditional autumnal hues but it was certainly the mood a week ago, and compare that to this weekend. Stunning sunshine, crispness in the air...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2019)

Autumn hues and an autumnal problem on todays ride:


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

A couple from this morning's ride


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Oct 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Autumn hues and an autumnal problem on todays ride:
> View attachment 490884


Do the flood defences prevent flooding in Frankwell and the area around the Abbey?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Oct 2019)

kapelmuur said:


> Do the flood defences prevent flooding in Frankwell and the area around the Abbey?


Yes. The river came up quite a bit higher overnight and the defences are doing their job so far.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2019)

On this evenings ride..


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2019)

This month's pictures are tremendous.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> This month's pictures are tremendous.


It's a lovely photographical (if that's a proper word) time of the year!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> This month's pictures are tremendous.



I see what you did there.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see what you did there.


I didn't at the time.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

A quickie from today's ride.. 👍🏼


----------



## TeeShot (30 Oct 2019)

Finally got the bike to work today


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Oct 2019)

TeeShot said:


> Finally got the bike to work today
> View attachment 491183



Nice place to work: I've heard of an open plan office but that's really extreme.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2019)

No bike today, so just an autumnal boot shot on my walk... 👍🏼


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Nov 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen,

I do believe we have a winner.....












congratulations to @biggs682 

The misty autumn sky was the clincher!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2019)

Most definitely a winning shot! Thanks for the competition @Dave 123 and well done @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2019)

Thanks guys I must admit it iss a great picture . Let me have a few hours to decide on Novembers challenge


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> This month's pictures are tremendous.


I agree. So many stunning shots. 
Great challenge @Dave 123 
Congratulations to @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2019)

This month's challenge is sporting equipment and a bike or part of finishes midnight on the 30th November 2019 .

Please see below for examples .

Good luck all


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Nov 2019)

Rodeo equipment


----------



## IrishAl (2 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks guys I must admit it iss a great picture . Let me have a few hours to decide on Novembers challenge


I was going to cry “where’s the bike!” But then I spotted it! Brilliant shot and worthy winner.


----------



## IrishAl (2 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This month's challenge is sporting equipment and a bike or part of finishes midnight on the 30th November 2019 .
> 
> Please see below for examples .
> 
> ...


Nice pylons. Where is this taken?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2019)

IrishAl said:


> Nice pylons. Where is this taken?



New Pro logis Industrial area in Wellingborough on the Mad mile


----------



## Aravis (5 Nov 2019)

Maybe these from yesterday might help to push the boundaries.

Nick Skelton's Olympic gold box in Alcester, with unhelpful morning sun:






Stratford-on-Avon racecourse. Incorrectly named . I'm sure there's an explanation somewhere:






The cricket ground at Corse Lawn, Gloucestershire. Boundary fence and roller:


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2019)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## footloose crow (7 Nov 2019)

Choices, choices.......good day for a surf. Good day for a bike ride. It's supposed to be raining but the sun is out. Ah...but the garden needs attention.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2019)

One from my first test ride on hissing Sid


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2019)

Another local sporting location


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2019)

Sailing is a sport


----------



## Aravis (13 Nov 2019)

I may be pushing my luck with this, but I've realised that with more intelligent framing on one of my pictures last week (actually using a different image to the one posted before) I might possibly have a viable entry. The relevant features can now be seen with a little more comfort:


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

One from a nearby park, this morning. Definitely the more wheels, the better!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

And another, from Bedford Road skatepark.. 
No tricks for me, sadly, as I don't bounce well anymore 😕


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2019)

My Look inside a local small baseball court


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

A damp tennis court, in Becketts Park, on this morning's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

Another sporty pic. 
Sixfields, home of the Cobblers (Des O'Connor was their goalie, back in the day...)


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2019)

Last few hours all to get an entry in for this month's competition


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

And this month's winner is @PeteXXX with this photo so well done 



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 493567
> 
> 
> And another, from Bedford Road skatepark..
> No tricks for me, sadly, as I don't bounce well anymore 😕


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2019)

I am honoured... 😋

The competition shall be, mentioning the 'C' word, Christmas 🤶

🎄 Christmas lights, decorations, festivities etc. 🎄

Usual rules apply. Must contain a bike, or part thereof.
The day of judgment will be Jan 30th at midnightish.

I did, actually, mean 30th of December 

Well spotted @Aravis


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

First entry then taken earlier Northampton town hall


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First entry then taken earlier Northampton town hall
> 
> View attachment 494955


Did you spot the cut mark there? 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2019)

@biggs682 if you happen to be passing through Great Harrowden, the big house opposite The Slips has proper posh gate decorations.. 

I won't be riding there, but you might 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

Another couple here , first a tree with festive lights on The Green in Bromham.






Next is another festive decorated tree this time in Felmersham.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2019)

You could win this, you know 😂


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> You could win this, you know 😂


Nah @Katherine will be along soon don't worry


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nah @Katherine will be along soon don't worry


Challenge accepted. 
Glad to finally see a Christmas theme. ☃🎄


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2019)

And another one this morning for all you barhumbugs out there. 







Taken earlier today in Cogenhoe and my Dunelt fixed wheel.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2019)

Ho ho ho.... 🎄


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 495946
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho.... 🎄


I am staggered


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2019)

Quiet this month... 🎅


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2019)

A couple more from this morning's ride











Two from Bozeat






And this one from Olney .


----------



## Aravis (22 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Quiet this month... 🎅


I'm pacing myself. Still well over a month to go.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2019)

Aravis said:


> I'm pacing myself. Still well over a month to go.


 No-one else noticed!! Not even me...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2019)

😊


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> No-one else noticed!! Not even me...



Just got to remember it's unlucky to talk about Christmas between Jan 6th and November 31st


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Quiet this month... 🎅


Sorry, but the weather's been crap and I don't 'do' Christmas. However...




The 'bauble tree' that used to be in Ipswich town centre and now resides on the Waterfront from today's ride


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2019)

We dont have a tree in our cottage, so we thought this would do.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2019)

A bit late, a bit rubbish...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2019)

Judgement Day.. Several interesting photos this month, but I declare the winner to be @steveindenmark for the illuminated bicycle.
May the New Year be busier 

Over to you.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2019)

Congrats @steveindenmark looking forward to the next challenge


----------



## IrishAl (30 Dec 2019)

Looks like I missed judgement day lol...and I was saving my entry to collect as many different town centre Christmas trees into the one collage. But here it is anyway...Some poor specimens in there ha ha!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2019)

Happy New Year to all entrants, here! 
Long may the thread continue.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2020)

Calling @steveindenmark


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2020)

Sorry I missed this. 😁

Januarys challenge.

A picture of you pedalling your bike in 2020. 😁

Simple😊


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2020)

Me on Dartmoor now..
.


----------



## IrishAl (7 Jan 2020)

First commute of 2020


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

A reflective moment..


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 499497
> 
> 
> A reflective moment..


It may be but you are not pedalling. 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Sorry I missed this. 😁
> 
> Januarys challenge.
> 
> ...


Neither were you 😂


----------



## Threevok (7 Jan 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> It may be but you are not pedalling. 😁



He could have been selling phones or double glazing ?


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Neither were you 😂


I can't submit my own photo and vote myself the winner. It was just a poor example to give you an idea 😁


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

Best I have managed so far , it includes part of my leg and gloved hand


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jan 2020)

Does the first person to die doing this challenge automatically win?


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2020)




----------



## roadrash (8 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Does the first person to die doing this challenge automatically win?



not the easiest photo challenge is it , if you ride alone


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2020)




----------



## Alex H (13 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


>



How do we know that's you ?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2020)

Alex H said:


> How do we know that's you ?


It's my knee... 🦵🏼

Plus, it's my name on the top tube 🇬🇧


----------



## IrishAl (14 Jan 2020)

Alex H said:


> How do we know that's you ?


Any selfies from inside A&E to back this one up?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 501241


You’re a shadow of your former self......


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2020)

Riding the BSA Tour de France on BHF London to Brighton last summer.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2020)

The rules, such as they are, is that the photos be taken in the timeframe of the competition. 

I have a similar pic from my L2B's


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The rules, such as they are, is that the photos be taken in the timeframe of the competition.
> 
> I have a similar pic from my L2B's


Roolz smhools, I don’t go by no roolz.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Slightly off the beaten track on today's ride.. 
My most photogenic angle, so I'm told


----------



## IrishAl (20 Jan 2020)

not sure if this one bends the roolz too far as well but if you look really closely and round the corner you can just about see the top of my handlebar


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

Here’s a moody black and white one from today’s ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2020)

Me and the Mewstone


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2020)

Me and the Mewstone from another angle


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2020)

And....


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2020)

Same bike, different trousers..


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Me on Dartmoor now..
> .
> View attachment 499083


My winner is Dave123 because he is he is riding and it is taken at this time of the year. 

Over to you Dave.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2020)

Thank you @steveindenmark !

Ok, this month is day of the extra day in the leap year so this one is=

Leap, Bounce, Hop, Jump.

please be safe!

Bikes Or part of must be in your picture that’s been taken this month.

You have until the end of the month.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

Congratulations @Dave 123 and thanks for your competition @steveindenmark


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2020)

Quiet here....


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

I think they are waiting for you to set the next competition Dave


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> I think they are waiting for you to set the next competition Dave



I thought I already had?


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

Bugger. I've not seen it


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> I thought I already had?


You have but I have not found anything to to include in a picture


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2020)

I've not been out on my bike, yet..


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2020)

and I have no pics of me flying through the air.

Had I gone out last weekend, it may have happened though


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

Well, I took that corner a bit too fast!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 504361
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I took that corner a bit too fast!


But your not hopping , leaping , jumping or bouncing your just lying on a tree and rules is rules to some people on ere 

But I reckon that you don't have enough pressure in the front tyre and that caused you to crash so easy fix


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> But your not hopping , leaping , jumping or bouncing your just lying on a tree and rules is rules to some people on ere
> 
> But I reckon that you don't have enough pressure in the front tyre and that caused you to crash so easy fix



He’s winning at the moment....


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2020)

Here's my Look in Wellingborough skate & BMX park where others do tricks , JUMPS and HOPS on bikes and skateboards .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

And my CX, by the Brackmills Canoe centre, where canoeist do jumps and splashes 💦


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 504469
> 
> 
> And my CX, by the Brackmills Canoe centre, where canoeist do jumps and splashes 💦



you could have earned many bonus points there....


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> you could have earned many bonus points there....


Wrong bike.


----------



## TeeShot (14 Feb 2020)

Hmm, it’s a while since I’ve been on here.
An






ineligible entry as it was taken several years ago.
My eldest nearing the finish of the DH run at Fort William
Only posted as his birthday is the 29th of February


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2020)

Dog training jumps, hoops and wiggling posts on today's charity shop bimble.

Once again, wrong bike to attempt the course!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2020)

Well... @TeeShot was far too honest , otherwise it would have won.

so @PeteXXX wins with the comedy shot


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Why, thank you @Dave 123 😊 

I will think of a suitable theme for the next competition.


----------



## TeeShot (1 Mar 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Well... @TeeShot was far too honest , otherwise it would have won.
> 
> so @PeteXXX wins with the comedy shot
> 
> ...


Thank you @Dave123. 
I shall look forward to the next challenge


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Having thunk, the topic is:
Animals; wild, domesticated, or evidence thereof. 

As usual, bike or part of must be in the photograph, and it must be taken between today and the end of March. 

😊


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2020)

Evidence of animal wastage


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Evidence of animal wastage
> 
> View attachment 506910


That's the spirit 😂


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> That's the spirit 😂


Thanks for the approval , will try and get a more picturesque subject next time


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

I took the Kingpin out this morning for the first time this year, someone’s dog walked across my path.





Oh, and this...




No one said it had to be real or living animal.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Evidence of animal wastage
> 
> View attachment 506910


I think you need to submit a second and turd picture...


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Evidence of animal wastage
> 
> View attachment 506910


Mine's bigger than yours! (good to know I'm not the only one with this idea)






Dave 123 said:


> I think you need to submit a second and* turd picture..*.


See above


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2020)

A new island in Swanhaven Lake for birds to sit on, near my abode, on today's ride.

With lots of gulls & ducks not sitting on it, yet.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

Went looking for lambs this morning , these 🐑 were the closest I could find .


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

My bike in front of some Brant (Brent) Geese in Hayling Island today.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

And MBIFO of some evidence of animal. Thousands of shells washed up onto the beach.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2020)

Today's entry


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Today's entry
> 
> View attachment 507553


We've been there.. 👍🏼


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

I couldn't get any closer due to a small electric fence


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2020)

A Travellers horse, on The Washlands, on today's ride


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2020)

Red Rum (not) and my Dunelt


----------



## TeeShot (10 Mar 2020)

Two birds with one stone😂😂


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2020)

Representing Suffolk animals - the Suffolk Punch, a Red Poll & a Suffolk ram


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

MBIFO of some baa lambs






MBIFO a miniature pony and a goat. ( best viewed on a PC)


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> View attachment 508407
> 
> MBIFO of some baa lambs
> 
> ...


Is that the new/replacement bike?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that the new/replacement bike?


Yes.


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

Nice to see you back here @Katherine


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2020)

Just going to leave the below picture here .







Sure this will count


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2020)

And then another one with an inquisitive Lamb.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

May I offer for your consideration MBIFO two pigeons on the chain link and a heron in the pond ( marked by red arrow). Yesterday at Carshalton.





And two swan type things.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

Some more wildfowl on my trip to Didcot today.


----------



## FrankCrank (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Some more wildfowl on my trip to Didcot today.
> View attachment 509067


Can't see a speck of dirt on that bike. Do you carry it?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

A very obedient dog


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Can't see a speck of dirt on that bike. Do you carry it?


You’re not looking hard enough.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A very obedient dog
> 
> View attachment 509126


Mears Ashby? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Mears Ashby? 🤔


Of course


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Can't see a speck of dirt on that bike. Do you carry it?





EltonFrog said:


> You’re not looking hard enough.



Addendum: for the want of something better to do on this damp cold day I have just cleaned the Kingpin to within an inch of its life. You’d be hard pressed to find an operating table cleaner.


----------



## Alex H (19 Mar 2020)

Black Highland Coo


----------



## Alex H (19 Mar 2020)

Broon Highland Coo


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

Hoo noo broon coo 🐽


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Hoo noo broon coo 🐽



Stop it @PeteXXX you will get in trouble


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

One from this morning's utility ride across town with a pr of swan's behind the railings


----------



## Alex H (20 Mar 2020)

Llamas


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

Some more lambs with their parents


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

MBIFO of some lambs and mum. When I stopped a lamb was standing on the back of the mum, unfortunately it jumped off when I got the camera out.









Another lamb having a drink.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2020)

Nearly forgot to post this. One from my challenge ride the other day, I tried to get a good shot but they wouldn't stay still.


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)

Some horses from this morning's ride







And one trying to figure out how an sti unit works .


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Mar 2020)

A few entries from me...















Sheeps in the meadow
moo cows on the hillside 
and a swan


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2020)

Busy competition this time 👍🏼

I wonder if it might be the last one, for a while, unless the winner chooses Turbo pics


----------



## TeeShot (22 Mar 2020)

One of the Manchester bees


----------



## tom73 (22 Mar 2020)

I think that's worth a bonus point for the spa


----------



## IrishAl (22 Mar 2020)

Cock, Hen, BH


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

Humour time


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

MBIFO of some ducks basking in the sunshine by the road.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

Another horse and my Look


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2020)

I could win this, you know


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 510480
> 
> 
> I could win this, you know



Isn't that helmet a bit big for the hedgehog ?


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 510480
> 
> 
> I could win this, you know


Don’t let your essential worker status go to your helmet!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Isn't that helmet a bit big for the hedgehog ?


I could have got the Giro helmet out, but the hedgehog might have tried mating with it


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Don’t let your essential worker status go to your helmet!


Safety first.. 👍🏼


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2020)

Anyway, a swan and a couple of hybrid mallards


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

A very patriotic cow


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Mar 2020)

The rump of a donkey


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

My MTB in front of a wrapped up horse, I think he's self - insulating.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Two crows flying ahead of me.


----------



## TeeShot (29 Mar 2020)

The sign says Alpaca, so I guess that’s an Alpaca in the field


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2020)

Curious cows at Worswell


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2020)

Speedy would batter me in a race, I know my place!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2020)

More shells. Limpets this time!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2020)

Oysters?


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2020)

Seafood platter?


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2020)

Lizards?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)

I shall peruse all the pics today, and give my verdict later, or in the morning.. 
Lots to check, this comp


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2020)

So many entries, this time, making it hard to judge! 
The winner, though, is @biggs682 with his patriotic cow 🐮 🇬🇧 





Over to you @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

Thanks @PeteXXX 

Going to need a few hours to work out one for the month of April 2020


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

Right this month I think we need something that doesn't promote the need to leave your abode .

So what I want are pictures of either fruit or vegetable produce and something bike related in the same picture to be taken between now and the 30/04/2020 with the winner announced on the 1/5/2020 . 

Please see some examples below .





















Have fun


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

I prefer my fruit to be processed


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I prefer my fruit to be processed
> View attachment 512247


That's the idea


----------



## TeeShot (4 Apr 2020)

Part of your five a day😋😋


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2020)

Energy bar ends...


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Apr 2020)

I hope herbs count...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> View attachment 512987
> 
> I hope herbs count...



Can't see why not so well done


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2020)




----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2020)




----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2020)

Grape hyacinths and fermented grapes in a bottle. 
Apple pictures and fermented apples in a bottle.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

Cherries and cherry blossom.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

And one with actual food in...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

My CX and some carrots & onions what I'm growing.. 👍🏼


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

Easter Bunny Hops


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2020)

One of our runner beans and tandem front handlebars


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2020)

Blackcurrant juice, upon my return from a pleasantly warm ride ☀


----------



## ozboz (15 Apr 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2020)

Keep the entries coming please 
I have two favourites so far


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2020)

Pedals - Flats or SPuD's


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2020)

Legal exercise combined with essential purchases.. And a photo opportunity! 

🍏 ⚖ 🏋️


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2020)

Two days to go


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Well I have decided this picture from @Jenkins is my favourite so well done and over to you




Jenkins said:


> Energy bar ends...
> View attachment 512756


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2020)

Congrats @Jenkins looking forward to the next competition, when I can get out for a pedal!


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I have decided this picture from @Jenkins is my favourite so well done and over to you



Many thanks - by my attempts in this month's thread you may have noticed I try not to be too serious about my cycling!



PeteXXX said:


> Congrats @Jenkins looking forward to the next competition, *when I can get out for a pedal!*



As at least one regular on here has stopped cycling for the duration of the lockdown, can I slightly deviate from the usual idea that the photo must be taken in May? 
If so, it's time to delve into your archives and post a picture of what or where you miss at the moment - obviously with your bike or a bit of it in the shot. Whether it be your bike in a pub garden, touring in the Scottish Highlands or a simple ride with the family what are you missing most?


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

@Jenkins that's a good choice for sure


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Here is my first cycling thing I am missing as in a couple of weeks time we were due to have a few days away at center parcs with our tandem 

Ok they wouldn't have been long rides but they would have been brilliant .


----------



## pjd57 (1 May 2020)

I'm missing going on the led rides with Free Wheel North from the White House in Maryhill.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2020)

I'm one of those who has continued to ride but I'm limiting the time and not straying further than about 10 miles from home

What I'm missing is big adventures to beautiful places:


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

The ability to go wherever my legs and wheels will carry me. This is where I was one day in May last year:






Ford and clapper bridge on the river Windrush at Kineton, in the heart of the Cotswolds.


----------



## matticus (4 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm one of those who has continued to ride but I'm limiting the time and not straying further than about 10 miles from home
> 
> What I'm missing is big adventures to beautiful places:
> View attachment 519675


i give up! Where is this?
(it looks very Welsh, but maybe I'm being teased by shropshire in your location ...  )


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

Lyveden new bield always miss this location so peaceful just to sit down and have a think .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

@biggs682 I love Lyveden New Bield... Pricey tea rooms, though!


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 I love Lyveden New Bield... Pricey tea rooms, though!



they are never open at the time i visit


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

Harlech beach, a few years ago, after a ride around Coed Y Benin, before a struggle to pedal to top of Mt Snowdon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2020)

matticus said:


> i give up! Where is this?
> (it looks very Welsh, but maybe I'm being teased by shropshire in your location ...  )


It was taken at the top of the Burway, Church Stretton on a fabulous evening ride last summer. Tantalisingly it's not far outside my 10 mile limit but it wouldn't be right to head out there at the moment, especially as I hear they are still turning daytrippers from Birmingham away from the area.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2020)

Rutland Water, and my Canyon CX, a few years ago.

Edited to get rid of the code..


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 520400
> 
> 
> Rutland Water, and my Canyon CX, a few years ago.
> ...


One of my favourite places to go - normally park up at Whitwell & do one full lap clockwise then the next anti-clockwise. For some reason I didn't get there last year - possibly because of one of the things I'm missing




Being able to ride out somwewhere like Newmarket and get the train home or train out and ride home.


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2020)

I'm really missing cafe stops, especially with friends and club mates.


----------



## And (9 May 2020)

Tissington Well Dressings, in fact I'm missing all the well dressings local to me in Derbyshire. If you've never been to a well dressing, try one sometime, they're lovely: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Well_dressing





(Apologies for the cr*p image, it was taken in 2014 on a cheap phone.)


----------



## TeeShot (15 May 2020)

As one of those who got the NHS letter in March telling me not to go out of my front door for 12 weeks my cycling had been limited to a few laps of our back garden😂. Not quite my usual 75 miles a week☹️
I know I’ll be back out again soon but I do miss the cafe stops, the company, the quiet lanes and the


























big views


----------



## TeeShot (15 May 2020)

I must miss the cafes stops twice as much as the rest 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Tom B (20 May 2020)

From last year... We've still been getting out, just not being about to do any day trips.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

A rusticle in one of the old railway tunnels on the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## pjd57 (22 May 2020)

Missing this place


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

Sometimes it rains when you're out...


----------



## NorthernDave (22 May 2020)

Last May in Northumberland - happier times.


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 524150
> 
> 
> Sometimes it rains when you're out...


Now that's something I'm NOT missing at the moment!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

My lovely Trek Fuel EX9 that I sold recently 😭


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2020)

Riding to end of the promenade at Sandbanks .


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Any more last minute entries or is everyone finally getting ready to get out & about with the easing of the lockdown next week?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2020)

Ah, go on then. A couple more for consideration:




At the end of a sportive with a celebratory pint from the bar at the finish line (included in the entry fee as the sponsor was Ludlow Brewery). Definitely missing both of those.





Challenge rides might be back on with unlimited exercise now allowed, but Lake Vyrnwy is still out of bounds as the rules are different the other side of the border.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Result time.

This is one of those where I wish there could be joint winners. 

For the beauty & stillness of the location, this shot by @Aravis is worthy of being a winner and I can see why the location would be missed





However, the winner by the closest of margins is this picture by @TeeShot - a simple shot of 4 friends enjoying a much missed cafe stop
Over to you for the June challenge @TeeShot and I hope you get to enjoy an ice cream cone with them soon.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2020)

Congratulations @TeeShot *great picture *and we stayed in the Ibis hotel ( cream building) only last year .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

Well done @TeeShot 
Looking forward to the next competition 👍🏼


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Result time.
> 
> This is one of those where I wish there could be joint winners.
> 
> ...


Goodness me, that is a surprise. Thank you @Jenkins. 
Today is the first time in ten weeks I’ll be allowed out of my front door😋 so I’m going for a ride and will have a think
Will report back later


----------



## TeeShot (2 Jun 2020)

Apologies for not returning sooner

Well, I went for a ride yesterday. Two observations, I have missed an entire season!! My last ride in mid March was, bib longs, many layers, thick gloves etc.....And secondly my cycling kit has shrunk!!

So the new challenge. Having been stuck indoors for so long it was wonderful to be out in the countryside again, the lanes, the views, the fields full of animals etc....

Your subject (if approved) will be “the countryside”. Any aspect you choose, pretty lanes, big views, rolling fields.
Hopefully broad enough to get plenty of entries 
Usual rules. Pictures to be taken within the next month, bike or bike bits in the picture
Results announced on the 1st July 
Good luck😋


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2020)

Well first entry from this morning is this view


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

My British Eagle Touristique in front of some countryside. I think the toilet seat strapped to the rack might rule this out as a winning entry, even though it has a soft close lid!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

Congratulations @TeeShot 
I have just stopped on my ride to see what our new challenge is!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, go on then. A couple more for consideration:
> View attachment 526578
> 
> At the end of a sportive with a celebratory pint from the bar at the finish line (included in the entry fee as the sponsor was Ludlow Brewery). Definitely missing both of those.
> ...


Vyrnwy is beautiful..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jun 2020)

Well, the following of the sun rising over local river this morning probably fits the category.


----------



## TeeShot (2 Jun 2020)

Excellent start😋😋
If we get this many every day the result might take quite a while to sort out😂


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

And another entry from my ride today.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Jun 2020)

Great choice.
Although I live less than 6 miles from the centre of Glasgow, the countryside starts about 50 yards from my front door.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2020)

Up to late for a sunrise picture so across to Sywell reservoir as I love an early morning ride across to it where I can sit and watch the wildlife and take in the view .


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2020)

Even a grey & blowy afternoon can be improved by a ride in the countryside, especially when the fields are sprinkled with poppies


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

May I offer for your consideration a field, a stormy cloud, a bike and a Red Kite. (The black dot) .


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

A bit spoilt for choice today but this is my favourite.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

Just 200 yards behind where I stood to take this picture are the boundry fences for the Port of Felixstowe


----------



## TeeShot (6 Jun 2020)

Somebody put a bug lump of scaffolding in my countryside today 😋😋


----------



## bungyb69 (6 Jun 2020)

I cycle along the river dee a lot its got to be one of the nicest views you will ever see


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2020)

Apologies.... I’ve been looking elsewhere!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

One of my favourite views that I have missed but just seen this morning for the first time in ages .






And then the chance to stop and take a picture of some cows .


----------



## Solocle (7 Jun 2020)

Some bonus "busy trunk road" photos:




A35, Sun 31st May 7pm. 4 miles ridden on it.




A303, Sat 28th March 4pm. 3 miles ridden.




A303, Sun 5th April 6pm. 20 km ridden. 

But, countryside pics:




Okeford Fitzpaine Hill




Near East Knoyle (birthplace of Sir Christopher Wren).


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2020)

I have missed this view from Sywell looking across towards the reservoir


----------



## bungyb69 (8 Jun 2020)

THIS morning on my way to work


----------



## bungyb69 (8 Jun 2020)

So beautiful


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Suffolk showing plenty of green stuff, despite the dry spell. Taken from the graveyard of St. Mary's in Willesham and shows that it's not all flat.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Jun 2020)

There's a tiny sheep on my saddle !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2020)

Can I sneak an ice cream into the challenge? It is in a lovely bit of parkland, after all 😁


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 530326
> 
> 
> Can I sneak an ice cream into the challenge? It is in a lovely bit of parkland, after all 😁


Just think of all the calories


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just think of all the calories


Burned off.... Not sure about the flake and strawberry sauce, though 😋


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

This morning's view looking up to St Mary the Virgin Church at Whiston .


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> This morning's view looking up to St Mary the Virgin Church at Whiston .
> 
> View attachment 532822


That doesn't look like the Whiston that I know


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That doesn't look like the Whiston that I know


Well it's the Whiston I know


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Jun 2020)

1st attempt at this so I hope this is ok.

Mono picture (taken while riding) over Grinton moor (Yorkshire dales)


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Jun 2020)

Another one taken 'on the move' 

The road travelled.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jun 2020)

Atacama Desert, Chile, during my 2000-2002 round the world trip. Taken from approx 4,400m above sea level.


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2020)

Well, thank you all so much for taking the time to post so many fabulous pictures.

It just reminds me what fantastic countryside we have all around us in this country. (Above shot excepted!!)

The winning shot was so sharp and well lit , it captured for me the best of why we all enjoy getting out on our bikes

Well done @biggs682 fabulous shot





Over to you @biggs682 …..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

Well done @biggs682 
A worthy winner, and thanks for a fun competition @TeeShot


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2020)

Thanks @TeeShot that is my favourite church .

I will do some thinking and advise this month's subject asap


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2020)

Morning a decision has been made and this month's challenge is to include a cycling related object and a piece of polite street art / graffiti .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

Looking forward to the challenge! 👍🏼


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2020)

Posted recently on the absolutely random photo thread, is this allowed here too?
_
Un homme fumeur avec un poisson et des vélos:




_


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

Technically, the pic should be taken within the timeframe of the competition, but I don't think we're to technical here


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Technically, the pic should be taken within the timeframe of the competition, but I don't think we're to technical here



Ah. In that case do feel free to disqualify. I just liked the pic really - taken by Mrs Tuesday.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Technically, the pic should be taken within the timeframe of the competition, but I don't think we're to technical here


Yes ideally taken in the month of July 2020 please


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2020)

Under the underpass on Talavera Way...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

Taken on the access trail near Interstate 55 and the start of Interstate 39. On the way to Constitution Trail Centre.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2020)

In a nearby park, on today's little pedal around..


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jul 2020)

Street art, Cadover Bridge, Dartmoor


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Street art, Cadover Bridge, Dartmoor
> 
> View attachment 536478


Did the car crash into it as 'Performance Art' ? 🤔


----------



## Aravis (22 Jul 2020)

A refreshment stop yesterday at Beesoni in the Castlemorton lanes:


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2020)

Aravis said:


> View attachment 537382
> 
> 
> A refreshment stop yesterday at Beesoni in the Castlemorton lanes:


I'm not sure I can see any 'Street Art'?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a Rainbow 🌈


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure I can see any 'Street Art'?


Those kids from the BT gang, marking up the poles again.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Those kids from the BT gang, marking up the poles again.


I was impressed by the quality and elegance of the carving.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

Surprised @PeteXXX hadn't used this backdrop as it's fairly local to him.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Surprised @PeteXXX hadn't used this backdrop as it's fairly local to him.
> 
> View attachment 537815


Boughton Crossing, BVW? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Boughton Crossing, BVW? 🤔


Correct opposite the Pub


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Correct opposite the Pub


I've posted that in the Street Art thread. 👍🏼


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jul 2020)

My bike, HMS Invisible and Cornwall


----------



## IrishAl (28 Jul 2020)

Belfast city centre


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2020)

A local to me house wall 







And then this one just makes me chuckle








It sums up a lot


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2020)

Underneath the arches.. 🎶


----------



## IrishAl (30 Jul 2020)

I think they got it right the first time 😄


----------



## IrishAl (30 Jul 2020)

One of Belfast’s more traditional and increasingly lesser spotted pieces of #streetart.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2020)

IrishAl said:


> One of Belfast’s more traditional and increasingly lesser spotted pieces of #streetart.
> 
> View attachment 538844


Would the 'locals' dislike you photographing this? 🤔


----------



## IrishAl (30 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Would the 'locals' dislike you photographing this? 🤔


Good question. I didn’t hang around to ask/find out. 😂 I think in these modern times ther would be no problem. In fact there are walking tours and taxi tours that take tourists around some of the ‘sights’ of NIs past.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jul 2020)

As a "Local" .. from all angles, i can assure that all are welcome to view and capture images of both Protestant and Nationalist gable ends... 
One of my family lived in this house for years and often took time to talk to visitors about the mural and its upkeep ... 
The murder of Ulster born troops at the Somme is a defining moment in the history of Ulster ....
My father was David John, I am David John ... my great uncle, David John, aged 19, died on the second day of the Somme ... David Henry Whiteside, his cousin, died the following day, also 19 ...

Disposable Humans ....


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2020)

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2020)

Last day today


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

Well after much deliberation I have decided the winner is @IrishAl .

So over to you 



IrishAl said:


> Belfast city centre
> 
> View attachment 538409


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

Well done @IrishAl 
A worthy winner 🥇


----------



## IrishAl (1 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well after much deliberation I have decided the winner is @IrishAl .
> 
> So over to you



Wow thanks. I’m chuffed 😊 let me have a think and I’ll get a category up this afternoon


----------



## IrishAl (1 Aug 2020)

Ok so my first time to set the challenge 😬 hopefully this one works...
as we are still in a lockdown of sorts...the theme of this month is “Behind bars”.
Open to everyone, not just those staying at HMP.

edit: can an admin post this in the current challenge post please 🙌


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

Hmmmm. Interesting challenge! 
Should be fun, @IrishAl


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2020)

Ian May behind some bars of chocolate 🙂






Or behind some exercise bars 






Or behind some wooden bars


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

My Mercian on it's shakedown ride hanging from the bars


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2020)

Lockdown..


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 539783
> 
> 
> Lockdown..


But @PeteXXX in the picture the lock is at the top not down


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> But @PeteXXX in the picture the lock is at the top not down


I'll have to go back and correct that!! 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2020)

@biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2020)

My bike just hanging out in sunny, verdant South Devon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2020)

IrishAl said:


> Ok so my first time to set the challenge 😬 hopefully this one works...
> as we are still in a lockdown of sorts...the theme of this month is “Behind bars”.
> Open to everyone, not just those staying at HMP.
> 
> *edit: can an admin post this in the current challenge post please* 🙌


Tis done.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Would the 'locals' dislike you photographing this? 🤔


He should be ok with that one, his bike is orange.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2020)

Definitely behind bars!!


----------



## IrishAl (29 Aug 2020)

Last couple of days... there has been some good photos already. Keep them coming...


----------



## accountantpete (30 Aug 2020)

My "bar" at home


----------



## IrishAl (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## IrishAl (1 Sep 2020)

Some ingenious entries this month, particular mention for the one with the chocolate bars, and the one with the lock (2nd attempt) 😃.... But my pick for this months winner is @accountantpete for his home bar shot. Well done!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2020)

Well done @accountantpete and thank you @IrishAl for the challenge


----------



## accountantpete (1 Sep 2020)

Many thanks for the vote and words:

The challenge for September is "potholes" with a bonus wheel-rim truing manual for the biggest.

A second photo showing just the pothole is also permitted.

(please take care when attempting the capture).


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2020)

There should be plenty of subject matter!!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2020)

Just what you need on a night ride! Fortunately, it's on my regular route from work 🤞


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

Another wheel trap... The Avenue, Near Moulton


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2020)

Another day, another bike, another dodgy road surface..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Sep 2020)

Taken before reading the challenge but seems to fit the bill...


----------



## Solocle (14 Sep 2020)

It's an old photo, but, I give you the pothole that caused me to crash...




Not a lot to see here... 








Nasty little surprise that.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

My nearest decent sized pothole... 👍🏼


----------



## yo vanilla (22 Sep 2020)

I've just found this thread and am thoroughly enjoying it! Mind if I post a couple of past challenge photos to cut my teeth?


----------



## yo vanilla (22 Sep 2020)

Unfortunately... or, fortunately... this the worst pothole I noticed on my ride today





Squint, it is there I swear


----------



## yo vanilla (22 Sep 2020)

Here's a couple of late entries:

Cross 





By water, also there are flowers in there somewhere





At a busy highway





Something to do with a historical marker?




(keep in mind early American history is more like yesterday on a European scale  )

You call them pubs, but we call them bars


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2020)

@yo vanilla The rules, such as they are, are that the pic must be taken within the timeframe of the competition, and contain a bike (or part thereof) to be a valid entry.
Chitchat and waffle between pics is fine, though!






Hence, this enrty of my Trek Fuel EX9 is not allowed, even though its a very big hole in the road..


----------



## yo vanilla (24 Sep 2020)

Pardon me for breaking the rules  I can stick to them!


----------



## accountantpete (30 Sep 2020)

Last day of September so final few hours for entries.


----------



## accountantpete (1 Oct 2020)

This month's winner is <drum roll>






I liked the atmosphere of looming menace when coming across this pothole at night so congrats PeteXXX and over to you for the October 2020 challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

Thank you @accountantpete. I'm happy to be chosen as the winner and glad I know where this pothole is so I don't vanish down it.. 👍🏼

I'll think of a topic and post it tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

I have thunked.. 

October's competition is Cycling infrastructure, be it good, bad or strange! 

Usual rules, must contain a bike, or part thereof, pic taken in this October etc etc

😊


----------



## yo vanilla (4 Oct 2020)

Infrastructure could mean many things... bike lanes, trails, could even mean a bike shop or your home workshop technically... I guess I'm the first to bite!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

The end of Wellingboroughs cycling infrastructure


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> The end of Wellingboroughs cycling infrastructure
> 
> View attachment 550929


Love the wheel trap drain covers!! 😜


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Love the wheel trap drain covers!! 😜


A friend of the family was fatally injured after getting there wheel caught in one many moons ago


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Oct 2020)

The Manchester Airport Orbital Cycleway, Styal.






A more eloquent expression of the contempt cyclists are held in could not be imagined.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

We have a few like that here, too!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

A Sheffield Stand at a bus stop in Brantham


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2020)

An excellent piece of signage just outside my workplace.
The cycle path takes you back onto the road, but also continues straight ahead.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2020)

Wellingborough train station bike storage infrastructure.


----------



## yo vanilla (23 Oct 2020)

October is running out!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2020)

Oundle bike parking aids earlier today.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2020)

Stopped at this signpost this morning as it's part of Britain's cycling infrastructure .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

Moulton's attempt at a cycling infrastructure .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Moulton's attempt at a cycling infrastructure .
> 
> View attachment 554606


I hope you didn't rip that off just for the photo opportunity!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope you didn't rip that off just for the photo opportunity!


No it was just lying in the grass


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Oct 2020)

Lovely, leafy quiet bridleways.....


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2020)

Tomorrow be Judgement Day.. 

Last chance, folks 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

Several good pics there, folks, but the one that caught my eye was the 'steps on a cycle route' by @roubaixtuesday






Over to you @roubaixtuesday


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Nov 2020)

This one was my favorite as well!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

Good choice @PeteXXX


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Nov 2020)

Wow. Thanks, didn't expect that. Many of the photos on this thread are brilliant. 

Such is the awfulness of the weather today, I'm popping out for a run rather than a cycle, and will pass those steps. I shall ponder whilst out and post a suggestion on my return.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Nov 2020)

OK, so if I've understood it correctly I suggest the next challenge and @PeteXXX copies it to the other thread?

So the suggested challenge is "*Avenue*" which hopefully gives a enough leeway for interpretation without being too all- encompassing. Entries by the end of November please.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Nov 2020)

A confession that darker thoughts tended to predominate during my dusk run (running not really being my thing), prompted by (lack of) fitness, (over)weight, current affairs, weather and season. It could easily have been "solitude" "gloom", "decay", "damp", "drab" or somesuch so be thankful you have been spared !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

@roubaixtuesday My powers are weak.. It takes a Mod to update the other thread! 

Damp or drab would be an excellent topic at the moment 😂 

All that is needed for the Avenue competition is that it contains a bike, or part thereof, and a finish date, usually the end of the month.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @roubaixtuesday My powers are weak.. It takes a Mod to update the other thread!
> 
> Damp or drab would be an excellent topic at the moment 😂
> 
> All that is needed for the Avenue competition is that it contains a bike, or part thereof, and a finish date, usually the end of the month.



Ah, I thought monthly was automatic. Will update the post.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

An avenue of (mainly) Horse Chestnut trees, in Becketts Park, on today's ride..


----------



## TeeShot (3 Nov 2020)

Great minds😂😂😂😂


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

Could @Moderators update the locked thread and winner tag, please.. 😘


----------



## Trickedem (5 Nov 2020)

Somewhere in France with @ianrauk


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

Trickedem said:


> Somewhere in France with @ianrauk


wow, that's a slice of Heaven right there


----------



## yo vanilla (5 Nov 2020)

your avenues look different than mine I think...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wow, that's a slice of Heaven right there


About 500 miles of it


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> About 500 miles of it


wow, that's a big slice!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Could @Moderators update the locked thread and winner tag, please.. 😘


'Tis done.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2020)

An old avenue of trees along the Flete Estate private drive


----------



## TeeShot (6 Nov 2020)

Tatton park today


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2020)

Looking up the avenue of horse chestnut trees in Wellingboroughs eastfield park .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2020)

From my ride yesterday - The sunshine accentuates the autumn colours along this avenue near Plex:


----------



## beepbeep (8 Nov 2020)

'





I'm ready for the invasion !!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Nov 2020)

An avenue of hazel, ferns and mud between Luson and Creacombe


----------



## yo vanilla (9 Nov 2020)

I was hoping to catch more leaves on the trees but they fell too fast


----------



## TeeShot (11 Nov 2020)

Can you have a hedge avenue?


----------



## Tribansman (11 Nov 2020)

Continuing the tree/autumnal avenue theme, out with my little lad last week...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2020)

A Bucklesham bridleway on this afternoon's shopping trip


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2020)

Just to be different, one from tonight's ride from work 😊


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2020)

One from the bottom of the avenue and one from the top of the same avenue in Wellingborough.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2020)

My bike in front of two avenues


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2020)

Any advance on 2 Avenues?? 😂


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Any advance on 2 Avenues?? 😂


Might have


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Might have


When I had a flat on the seafront in Cliftonville, it was in Lewis Crescent between First, Second and Third Avenues.. Long way for me to ride now, though lol


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Nov 2020)

The Newton Voss. A concrete avenue across the river Yealm. No muddy feet at low tide.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2020)

As promised





Third Avenue





And fourth Avenue.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Nov 2020)

Five Great Avenues (Tianjin, China) 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2020)

@Tribansman Nice! But not admissible in the competition, think..


----------



## Tribansman (16 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @Tribansman Nice! But not admissible in the competition, think..



Yeah, posted in jest rather than as a serious contender 👍


----------



## Jenkins (19 Nov 2020)

One from this afternoon's outing - Dobbs Lane in Kesgrave


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2020)

One of the many tree lined avenues on the castle Ashby estate.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Nov 2020)

Devonport Leat. An avenue of water from high on Dartmoor, down to Devonport...


----------



## Bad Machine (29 Nov 2020)

Bury St. Edmunds' Police Station.
_"Let's Be Avenue" ?_


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Dec 2020)

TeeShot said:


> Tatton park today
> View attachment 556734



That was the very avenue I had in mind when setting the challenge and you captured it perfectly - here it is this morning, not as good a shot as yours. 

Also, a cherry avenue from earlier in the month - not really the right time of year for that one !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

@roubaixtuesday Is @TeeShot 's lovely avenue of trees the winner?
If so, we' ll need a new topic for the next competition.. 👍🏼


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @roubaixtuesday Is @TeeShot 's lovely avenue of trees the winner?
> If so, we' ll need a new topic for the next competition.. 👍🏼



Oh, do I get to judge? Hadn't realised that that. Can you confirm, if yes I'll have a contemplate and post this evening. Ok?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Oh, do I get to judge? Hadn't realised that that. Can you confirm, if yes I'll have a contemplate and post this evening. Ok?


Yep, you won, and set this competition, so you get to judge it!
The photo/person you choose sets the new challenge and closing date (normally, but not necessarily, the last day of the month)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Dec 2020)

OK, so here goes...

I love an avenue of trees, but also the more inventive entries appeal. Particularly @biggs682 (whose bikes I always covet, they being invariably pleasing on the eye and me being 6'4") and @PeteXXX

@Dave 123 very nearly gets the vote, a most unexpected avenue indeed.

But it's got to be the trees in the end, and despite an honourable mention for @Tribansman @TeeShot has the perfect avenue perfectly set up. How do you get the bike to stay upright?







Over to you


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

A well deserved win for @TeeShot
Thanks @roubaixtuesday for a fun competition 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2020)

@roubaixtuesday if you are ever passing or close feel free to pop in and take one of those pleasing on the eye bikes for a spin


----------



## TeeShot (3 Dec 2020)

Goodness me. Out of so many great entries I am truly chuffed to have been chosen as the winner. Thank you for a great subject @roubaixtuesday, I wiil do my best to think of a suitable topic for the next challenge.
A piece of wood, some careful balancing, a bit of luck and hey presto the bike is magically stood up😎. 
Will have a think today and return later


----------



## TeeShot (3 Dec 2020)

This is not easy🤔
However I wanted to find a subject that would give multiple opportunities to use your imagination and you camera😎

So, the subject is, Water (including ice)

Usual rules. Picture must be taken between now and the last day of December and must include some part or all of a bike. Good luck

I will do my best to announce the winner on the first day of 2021


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2020)

@TeeShot that's a great subject


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2020)

With today's weather, water is quite an apt choice! (Shame I was walking, not riding! )


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Dec 2020)

Does snow count as water? (Not that I have seen any yet)


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2020)

Water...


----------



## TeeShot (4 Dec 2020)

yo vanilla said:


> Does snow count as water? (Not that I have seen any yet)


I've had a think about snow and no. Ice yes. Snow no


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2020)

A puddle or two on tonight's ride from work..


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2020)

A couple of water themed pictures from this morning's ride.


----------



## Tribansman (6 Dec 2020)

Does fog/mist count?


----------



## Tribansman (6 Dec 2020)

biggsj
682 said:


> A couple of water themed pictures from this morning's ride.
> View attachment 561688


That top one is majestic. Very atmospheric and lovely colours


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> That top one is majestic. Very atmospheric and lovely colours


Thank you just a matter of right time right place


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Dec 2020)

The river Yealm at Noss





The swamp in Holbeton. Local legend has it that a dog got stuck in there. The owner went in to get it, but he never came out...





And the Holbeton water treatment works. Maybe the water gets ice cream and cake....?


----------



## TeeShot (6 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Does fog/mist count?
> 
> View attachment 561886


No😋
But your ditch looks to have some water in it


----------



## Tribansman (6 Dec 2020)

TeeShot said:


> No😋
> But your ditch looks to have some water in it


Fair dos. But don't reckon a photo that qualifies through ditch water stands much chance 😂

Hang on though, if ice counts, does the frost on the grass?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

Ipswich waterfront this morning


----------



## yo vanilla (6 Dec 2020)

So I am curious, is this normal December weather for you all? Every pic I've seen so far looks like October here. Green grass, unfrozen water... That said, it is not a normal December for me in Wisconsin; it actually could be October as well if I didn't know any better.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Dec 2020)

yo vanilla said:


> So I am curious, is this normal December weather for you all? Every pic I've seen so far looks like October here. Green grass, unfrozen water... That said, it is not a normal December for me in Wisconsin; it actually could be October as well if I didn't know any better.



There was a hard frost here in south Devon yesterday, but only the second one of the year. It has been mild.


----------



## IrishAl (7 Dec 2020)

Baltic 🥶 actually it’s only the Irish Sea


----------



## yo vanilla (8 Dec 2020)

Some strong contenders in this lot!


----------



## TeeShot (8 Dec 2020)

I’ve got three winners already and we’re not half way through the month 😋😋😋


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2020)

A water trough being used as a barrier earlier today.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2020)

My bike, the river Yealm and Noss Mayo church...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Dec 2020)

Today's typical December bike ride, before the muddy part...


----------



## yo vanilla (14 Dec 2020)

This one is a bit unorthodox, but technically it is "my" bike and checks the boxes...


----------



## yo vanilla (14 Dec 2020)

You'll have to forgive me! I know I won't be getting out again this month especially by water. You can consider this non-competitive. Had fun though, took all day (in game time) and a lot of button mashing to find a good spot!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

Wet (and mucky) ride home, today.. ☔


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

One from this morning's ride over hardwater


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2020)

Time for a change of route on todays ride:


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

Mbifo sywell reservoir earlier today


----------



## IrishAl (26 Dec 2020)

Reflections on Killyleagh Harbour


----------



## IrishAl (26 Dec 2020)

Strangford Lough 👀


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2020)

Overstone Lake and my CX on this morning's sunny, but chilly, ride...


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Dec 2020)

The Yealm again....


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2020)

Water not just the on flooded road, but in the shower cloud that hit not long after the picture was taken.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Dec 2020)

Does frozen water count?

Frost on the reeds near Bowstones in the Peak.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2020)

If it does, I can do icy car windows as I set off for a ride this morning ❄


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jan 2021)

Well first off, thank you all for taking the time and trouble to contribute so many great shots to this little challenge.

Choosing a winner is far more difficult than pressing the shutter, but here goes

With his entry of the River Yealm at Noss, the winner is @Dave123.
I really liked the colour, light, composition and subject. And the water looked pretty good too!!!
Well done Sir, over to you


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

Good choice @TeeShot 
Over to @Dave 123 for this month's subject


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

Lovely photograph and a worthy winner. Thanks for a fun competition @TeeShot and well done @Dave 123


----------



## IrishAl (1 Jan 2021)

TeeShot said:


> Well first off, thank you all for taking the time and trouble to contribute so many great shots to this little challenge.
> 
> Choosing a winner is far more difficult than pressing the shutter, but here goes
> 
> ...


Great pic. Well done Dave123!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2021)

Well thank you very much.

so this month the competition is your bike and a boat.

last day is 30/1/21


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

Thanks @Dave 123 should be fun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

Not the most majestic boat but it's a boat and there's a bike as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not the most majestic boat but it's a boat and there's a bike as well.
> 
> View attachment 567026


Were you chased by all the swans there!!? 😂


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Were you chased by all the swans there!!? 😂


I didn't get that close to them


----------



## TeeShot (4 Jan 2021)

Macclesfield canal today. I’ve gone for quantity not quality


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2021)

Sorry... It's the best I can at the moment 😕


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 567999
> 
> 
> Sorry... It's the best I can at the moment 😕


I was going to include that boat next time I go that route


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I was going to include that boat next time I go that route


You might get it in daylight! 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You might get it in daylight! 👍🏼


I might when the frosty weather stops


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jan 2021)

Between saddle and bars is a boat on the sea... I reckon I’ll win this!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

My CX alongside an abandoned hull on a local lake, complete with dumped Tesco trolleys and beer cans..


----------



## IrishAl (11 Jan 2021)

Annalong Harbour, County Down. I guess the boat doesn’t have to be in the water? 🤗


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

Not admissible in this competition, but here's a couple of pics I took on the Isle of Mull on my LEJOG 2019


----------



## yo vanilla (12 Jan 2021)

some good competition once again..


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> ...so this month the competition is your bike and a boat.


The chosen subject is a boat - does this also include a ship?

If so...





If not, then I'll put forward this one from today instead...


----------



## yo vanilla (19 Jan 2021)

There aren't so many real boats around here, all being covered in snow. so...


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> There aren't so many real boats around here, all being covered in snow. so...
> View attachment 569654


Oooh, what a whopper!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

I was hoping to get to Hamtun boat club on my pedal this afternoon for a final entry to this competition.. 
Unfortunately, my wheels took me off in a different direction!!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2021)




----------



## yo vanilla (2 Feb 2021)

So... who's the winner? What's the new challenge?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Feb 2021)

So @PeteXXX and @IrishAl came very close indeed, but the winner on size alone is......

@yo vanilla


----------



## yo vanilla (2 Feb 2021)

ME?? I never would have guessed! Thank you!

So I choose the new challenge... which is...

*Pit Stop*

I envision a coffee shop, food truck, fix it station. I fear some of these places may not be accessible due to COVID; hopefully they could be accessible for an exterior shot? If not LMK and we can pick again


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2021)

Congratulations @yo vanilla !! And thanks to @Dave 123 for this competition.. 

Looking forward to the new challenge 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2021)

😊


----------



## Tribansman (4 Feb 2021)

Does it count if it's of a stop eating a snack bought from home?


----------



## yo vanilla (4 Feb 2021)

I think that counts as long as we can see the snack


----------



## yo vanilla (4 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 572017
> 
> 
> 😊



Interesting, looks a wee bit fancier than ours


----------



## Tribansman (4 Feb 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> I think that counts as long as we can see the snack



Thank you, and yes... (well, a quarter of it! 😂)


----------



## TeeShot (4 Feb 2021)

Coffee stop, lockdown style


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2021)

TeeShot said:


> Coffee stop, lockdown style
> 
> View attachment 572076


That reminds me of the coffee van on the Monsal Trail!


----------



## yo vanilla (7 Feb 2021)

I was hoping to see some food trucks!

Right now it's -17F (-27.2C)... so I might have to do a virtual pic once more


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

A lot of the food vans are in laybys frequented by truck drivers, not necessarily cyclists here in the UK.


----------



## TeeShot (9 Feb 2021)

Two pit stops today!!
Outside the coffee shop in Lymm and, sorry no truck but a canal boat in Sale


----------



## yo vanilla (9 Feb 2021)

Is that really a food boat? I've never seen that around here!


----------



## TeeShot (9 Feb 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Is that really a food boat? I've never seen that around here!


Indeed it is. The canal is very popular with walkers, joggers, and cyclists, even more so this year with lockdown. This enterprising boat owner has seen an opportunity to earn a few bob whilst all of the pubs along the canal are closed as are most of the cafes. As they say, every cloud......


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2021)

We have a cheese shop on a canal boat at Stoke Bruerne sometimes.. 👍🏼


----------



## yo vanilla (11 Feb 2021)

Now, a CHEESE BOAT would fit in perfectly around here 


I have a couple of pics, I just can't decide which one...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2021)

Not _at _the chippy, but _near _the chippy, with an old wheel that an angler has caught.. 
🎣


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Now, a CHEESE BOAT would fit in perfectly around here













Old pics, and no bike, so not in the competition! 
There's a Shop boat and a Fudge boat, too 😊 
They're about 10 miles away from me.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Feb 2021)

We had a regular cheese boat in Banbury.


----------



## yo vanilla (15 Feb 2021)

one more for the virtual roadshow







I did grab a second stop, and I had a hard time deciding which to use.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> one more for the virtual roadshow
> 
> View attachment 574073
> 
> ...


What bike is that? Looks good!! 😎


----------



## yo vanilla (18 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> What bike is that? Looks good!! 😎



Well, the MTB is a Scorcher, the road bike is a Whippet, but this BMX is just called "BMX"


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

A couple of late entries from this morning's ride.


----------



## yo vanilla (20 Feb 2021)

I could use a coffee that big right now!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A couple of late entries from this morning's ride.
> 
> View attachment 574731
> 
> ...


Those are on my commute home, but it's a bit dark when I pass by..


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

Not eligible for the competition, but here's a welcome sign in the Peak District a couple of years ago.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Those are on my commute home, but it's a bit dark when I pass by..



I did wonder that


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

Another yuppee coffee stop that later today will have people queuing up to pay £3 plus for a coffee


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

Complete with a covid corridor... 😷


----------



## TeeShot (26 Feb 2021)

Excuse the health but the coffee van didn’t have any cakes☹️


----------



## Tribansman (28 Feb 2021)

Another lockdown themed stop...


----------



## weareHKR (1 Mar 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Another lockdown themed stop...


Great picture & good gate sign...


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Mar 2021)

So, if I understand correctly, as January's winner I am to choose February's winner? (someone confirm please)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> So, if I understand correctly, as January's winner I am to choose February's winner? (someone confirm please)


Yes, that's right.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

@yo vanilla That is correct. Choose your favourite photograph and maybe a few runners up. 
Whoever you decide then has the honour of hosting the next competition.. 👍🏼


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Mar 2021)

give me a moment, its between two....


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Mar 2021)

I thought I had a winner chosen last night, and I have re-evaluated. I am in the office and its hard to piece together a full list on my phone, so for now the winner is:



TeeShot said:


> View attachment 573035



TeeShot! This has all of the elements I pictured - the bike, the snacks, the store front and even a rucksack. Realizing of course all entries had basically all these elements, I really liked how they came together here!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

Well done @TeeShot and thanks for the competition @yo vanilla 

Looking forward to the next challenge


----------



## TeeShot (1 Mar 2021)

Thank you very much @yo vanilla I do like a good pit stop😋😋

I will consider overnight and issue a new challenge tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

Well done to @TeeShot and thanks to @yo vanilla


----------



## TeeShot (2 Mar 2021)

Well I’ve had a think. The dark winter months are nearly behind us and the jab is giving people hope of a better tomorrow. So as we hopefully turn a corner, the challenge is “signs of spring”.
If you think that’s rubbish let me know and I’ll have another think. Good luck, give us all something to smile about. Normal rules apply and I’ll be back to announce the winner on April Fools Day!!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

Sounds like a great topic!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2021)

Promise not to laugh at the bike #1... It's my daughter's old one 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2021)

Promise not to laugh at the bike #2... It's my daughter's old one 😂


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Mar 2021)

Hopefully I will see signs of spring before month end! At least something more than melting snow!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

Two first signs of spring from around our garden today

First one is my Dave Russell and our blueberry bushes that are showing signs of fresh growth.






Next up is our garden waste bin going out for the first time in 2021 complete with daffodils in the background again with my Dave Russell.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 576811
> 
> 
> Promise not to laugh at the bike #1... It's my daughter's old one 😂


I used to own one of those - I know it's not a laughing matter.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

A frost covered primrose and my cycling gloves earlier today.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Mar 2021)

Darn I finally went to a cafe! I was so excited for my pit stop pic! I shall post it anyway and start looking for spring photos!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2021)

Fields have been plowed,(ploughed), and single speeds and other bicycles are out in the central part of Illinois, @yo vanilla .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

There's only one true sign of spring and that's lambs , found these this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2021)

The daffodils are starting to come out at the roadside. Give it a week or so and they'll look lovely.


----------



## yo vanilla (7 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 577407
> 
> 
> Fields have been plowed,(ploughed), and single speeds and other bicycles are out in the central part of Illinois, @yo vanilla .



Lucky! Still snow covered in central WI, but I did get four bikes out on the road yesterday for some quick test rides after some winter re-work. (nothing spring-like to capture on film just yet though)


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Lucky! Still snow covered in central WI, but I did get four bikes out on the road yesterday for some quick test rides after some winter re-work. (nothing spring-like to capture on film just yet though)


Man, you guys and Northern Illinois have had snow on the ground forever, it seems. Or at least before Christmas.


----------



## Tribansman (8 Mar 2021)

Similar to @Rickshaw Phil's latest pic, saw some nice daffs by the roadside. They'll look better in a couple of weeks though


----------



## yo vanilla (8 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Man, you guys and Northern Illinois have had snow on the ground forever, it seems. Or at least before Christmas.



THANKS WISCONSIN.

Actually it was much milder winter overall, and significant snow had held off for quite some time. But inevitably, it came. There are some grass patches in parks or fields poking through, but I won't be chasing daffodil's for some time yet!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2021)

I am on crocus watch


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2021)

Crocus.. Watched (and photographed) 👍🏼


----------



## yo vanilla (10 Mar 2021)

That's a strong contender, PeteXXX


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

One of my personal signs of spring is when my bunch of snake head fritillaries poke up through the soil and hey presto they have this week. 






Another sign is the roadside bunches of daffodils that spring up in some strange places.


----------



## IrishAl (13 Mar 2021)

A tulip or crocus would have been a nice addition to the solitary daffodil 😊


----------



## straas (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2021)

A couple of daffodily pics on my ride from work,taken opposite The World's End pub.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2021)

And a non-daffodily pic, also in Ecton on my ride from work tonight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2021)

Two signs of Spring in this one. A nice display of croci and my Raleigh has had its first outing of the season:


----------



## yo vanilla (16 Mar 2021)

All these flowers everywhere! Last night it snowed, that's how my springs go


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> All these flowers everywhere! Last night it snowed, that's how my springs go


By the time you get Spring flowers to photograph, this competition will be over!! 🤗


----------



## yo vanilla (16 Mar 2021)

I'm going to try and find something better than brown grass (once the snow melts again), but I don't think flowers will be it!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

I think a horse chestnut tree and it's buds count as a sign of spring.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I think a horse chestnut tree and it's buds count as a sign of spring.
> View attachment 579466
> 
> 
> View attachment 579467


I know that bridge.... Felmersham?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that bridge.... Felmersham?


Correct just not sure how it ended up there


----------



## Tribansman (20 Mar 2021)

Upgraded daffodil pic from my last effort as they're now fully in bloom





And lengthening evenings and shadows a sign of spring too


----------



## yo vanilla (20 Mar 2021)

Bonus with an Audi avant in the background


----------



## IrishAl (20 Mar 2021)

Long shadows and daffodils in the same pic 😊


----------



## yo vanilla (20 Mar 2021)

I hope to find something better before month's end but time is running out. The sign of spring here is not green grass or any kind of flowers, but golfing season has begun:






(notice all the BROWN grass ) This was the maiden voyage after a modest rebuild of my old Giant Yukon, you can check out the thread here.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

Spring is about colour


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2021)

A couple from the weekend:




The daffodils are coming out properly now. Taken at Cound.





Lambs on Haughmond Hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

Nice bit of blossom showing up now.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2021)

A rare dose of Suffolk spring sunshine and some blossom from today's commute


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

It's blossom time! 😂


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2021)

Springtime haircut to make things presentable for the day trippers




And a wagging tail


----------



## yo vanilla (24 Mar 2021)

that mulch looks like the grass in my back yard


----------



## TeeShot (24 Mar 2021)

Positively spring like today in Cheshire😋😋


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Spring is a bike and some purple violas


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2021)

Hertfordshire spring flowers on a green.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2021)

Colour coded flowers and bike


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2021)

My nocturnal Springtime garden.. 🎑


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

My bike and two spring chickens


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2021)

And the sunny Springtime photo on my patio ☀


----------



## yo vanilla (30 Mar 2021)

Springtime means soggy ground and fallen trees. This one is in my backyard:





But OMG, I did find something green on the other side of the property!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Apr 2021)

A late entry: My Galaxy had its first trip of the season yesterday on what felt almost like a May morning rather than a March one. Back to reality today with overcast weather and a cold east wind.


----------



## TeeShot (1 Apr 2021)

Not forgotten!!
Need to use my computer at work for this task. 
Back tomorrow


----------



## TeeShot (2 Apr 2021)

Wow so many entries !!
Brilliant to see so many of you taking the time to take a picture and bring it to this challenge
There are probably 10 photos that deserve to win, but as the saying goes "there can only be one winner"
So well done @IrishAl 
The light, the bare trees, the composition and the sole daff. just hit the spot
Over to you sir


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

Thanks @TeeShot 
@IrishAl well done


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

Good competition @TeeShot , thanks! Well done @IrishAl 
Looking forward to the new challenge.


----------



## IrishAl (3 Apr 2021)

TeeShot said:


> Wow so many entries !!
> Brilliant to see so many of you taking the time to take a picture and bring it to this challenge
> There are probably 10 photos that deserve to win, but as the saying goes "there can only be one winner"
> So well done @IrishAl
> ...


Thank you @TeeShot. The place in my photo is one of my fav spots for getting a good photo in different seasons. Spring is now my favourite 😍 

For April’s challenge... ⚡️Electric⚡️
Usual rules apply. No trespassing and no photos of bikes hanging on power lines.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

Prepare to be shocked!! 🌩 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

One from today's ride..


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

MBIFO a electricity pylon and a few more in the distance . It's not till you get close that you realise how big they are.


----------



## yo vanilla (7 Apr 2021)

I hit a bunch of spots, but here is just a couple:





This is apparently the first house ever powered by hydroelectric power. Today it is a museum (and TODAY TODAY you can see it via virtual tours, thanks COVID)


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)




----------



## BoldonLad (7 Apr 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> I hit a bunch of spots, but here is just a couple:
> 
> 
> *This is apparently the first house ever powered by hydroelectric power*. Today it is a museum (and TODAY TODAY you can see it via virtual tours, thanks COVID)
> ...



We have one of those too, it is called Cragside House, near Rothbury, Northumberland, UK. 

It was built in 1880's too, so, no doubt, a close run thing.


----------



## yo vanilla (7 Apr 2021)

Oh I'm sure there are plenty of cases like that! "We were the FIRST, as long as we say so"


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

A local defibrillator, 'just in case'!


----------



## yo vanilla (8 Apr 2021)

I am not sure if I have ever seen that before... in the office sure, but out and about?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> I am not sure if I have ever seen that before... in the office sure, but out and about?


Yep, there are quite a few dotted around. This one is outside the village hall. 
Some of the disused telephone boxes have been converted to hold them.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Apr 2021)

Not very imaginative, but a nice one of pylons...





And one capturing generation and transportation...


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Apr 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> I hit a bunch of spots, but here is just a couple:
> View attachment 582719
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels @yo vanilla ! Do you still see many around in the States as few and far between in UK? Had my 1995 one from new, and still going strong


----------



## yo vanilla (9 Apr 2021)

I can't say I've every caught another one like mine, at least that wasn't on ebay


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

That's a lot of leccy!!


----------



## IrishAl (10 Apr 2021)

Some good entries already, and it’s only 10th April 😍


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2021)

Grendon national grid this morning






And a national grid post box


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

An electric scooter under an electric street lamp and my Pinnacle


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2021)

Out on the bicycle, between storm systems here. I have no idea why dirt was spread at the side of the road.


----------



## chriswoody (11 Apr 2021)

On the banks of the river today, with the Hydro Electric Plant in the background.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

A renewable hub, wind farm (well, more wind smallholding!) and a solar farm. Perfect day for it!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2021)

The Weetabix bridge, and its warning signage, on my ride from work tonight..


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 584012
> 
> 
> The Weetabix bridge, and its warning signage, on my ride from work tonight..


A helmet moon, nice!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> A helmet moon, nice!


I'm happy that you understood my intention 👍🏼😊


----------



## IrishAl (15 Apr 2021)

chriswoody said:


> On the banks of the river today, with the Hydro Electric Plant in the background.
> 
> View attachment 583374


Where’s this @chriswoody ?


----------



## chriswoody (16 Apr 2021)

@IrishAl It's over the River Aller in Northern Germany, at Oldau, a couple of Kilometres upstream from a town called Winsen Aller.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

Grendon national grid station from a different angle this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2021)

The Hudson Rural Electric Power Station and my Diamondback Insight.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2021)

I’ve been absent for a while. I thought I’d pile on with these


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Oh I'm sure there are plenty of cases like that! "We were the FIRST, as long as we say so"


Don't mention light bulbs or TV, months long flame wars on usenet resulted from those inventions.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

Well... I'd rapidly charge it if I could find the socket to plug it in to!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Mbifo of a cork screw that is water powered and produces electricity.

https://watermillholidays.co.uk/hydropower-at-hardwater-mill/


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

Mbifo a pile of broken electric powered products abandoned by the roadside


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2021)

My folder, plugged in & ready to go!! 😁


----------



## IrishAl (1 May 2021)

What a tough call to pick a winner this month. I had 9 photos in my “shortlist” so I had the pleasure over a coffee to pick the best.

my shortlist....





And so onto the winner....

In third place, @yo vanilla, for bringing to us a photo of the the first house ever powered by hydroelectric power 😇



In second place, @biggs682 for the best of the pylons, showing size does matter 😂



But April’s winner is.... @chriswoody, for this atmospheric B&W photo of a big hydro generating station in Germany.




Congratulations and Over to you @chriswoody to pick Mays challenge!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

A worthy winner. 
Well done @chriswoody and thanks for the competition @IrishAl 

Looking forward to the new challenge 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Well done @chriswoody and thanks @IrishAl


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2021)

Thanks everyone and thanks @IrishAl , there were lots of really good photos.

I've been scratching my head a lot over the next challenge and I'm thinking Wood. 

So any inventive ways people can think of combining bikes and wood in any form.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

This'll be fun 😎


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

My Garmin on the patio table after my ride earlier today.


----------



## yo vanilla (1 May 2021)

Great choice, I really liked that one!


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

My bike is Wilson's Wood pocket park earlier today.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

Back from a ride. Time for a coffee on the swing seat in my garden..


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 May 2021)

Stoke Wood, Funtington.
Bike held in place against some wood 😀


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

I didn't realise my CX was heavy enough to knock the tree down 🤯


----------



## gzoom (2 May 2021)

No bike, but none is needed, am sure everyone here knows what its like to turn a corner and see a road like this ahead!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 May 2021)

Not eligible as taken last year, but felt like sharing this one, as it fits the subject so well.


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Thanks everyone and thanks @IrishAl , there were lots of really good photos.
> 
> I've been scratching my head a lot over the next challenge and I'm thinking Wood.
> 
> So any inventive ways people can think of combining bikes and wood in any form.


Are you going to post up a selfie?


----------



## chriswoody (2 May 2021)

Mmm, good point, here you go then:


----------



## yo vanilla (3 May 2021)

New construction w00d


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

Mbifo some matchsticks


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

My CX and some wooden houses about the right size for the Diddy men.


----------



## IrishAl (8 May 2021)

My bike in front of a road sign 🤪


----------



## The Crofted Crest (9 May 2021)

Bike? Wood?

Wood bike!


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

Another big lump of wood acting as a field barrier .


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

Here we go my bike in front of a wooden stile and fence 






And a sign with the word wood on it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 May 2021)

A very muddy ride yesterday which yielded some entries:

Firstly, a reprise of "bike on log", this time, excitingly, from the opposite direction!





Next, "bike on logs", a new artistic venture into plurals:





Moving on to live wood, "Bike in the Greenwood":





Then with a camouflage motif: "Bike concealed in the bluebell wood" (it is there, honest, zoom in and the saddle is visible!):





And last but not least: "Bike blocked by fallen wood"


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2021)

Tandem amongst the tree's in Sherwood forest


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

Today's ride over a wooden bridge..


----------



## Tribansman (20 May 2021)

A pretty poor effort but the nice ones I took in an old woodland early on my ride didn't come out properly 

Post ride coffee on a rickety wooden table...


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

Our tandem locked up to the wood framed bike holder outside the wood clad villa in amongst the tree's


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

My Pinnacle playing on a wooden playing frame


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My Pinnacle playing on a wooden playing frame
> 
> View attachment 589938


Did you jump it to there? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you jump it to there? 🤔


It just ran off all by itself honest


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 May 2021)

Bit of a stretch maybe, my Union in front of Woodbank Hall in Woodbank Memorial Park, Stockport.


----------



## yo vanilla (22 May 2021)

Some stiff competition this time, but in the spirit of it, MBIFO some deadwood:





Mine and Mrs. Vanilla on a (partially) wooden bridge:


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

MBIFO a wooden fence..


----------



## yo vanilla (24 May 2021)

thats a great snap!


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

Loads of wood in this picture. 

Two old tree stumps
A WOODrup bike 
Propped up with a piece of wood on the bottom bracket.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

A very recently completed wood carving of a squirrel and a new wood slatI stumbled upon this morning.


----------



## newts (31 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2021)

My CX and a very big nobbly tree trunk in Salcey Forest on this evening's ride.


----------



## yo vanilla (2 Jun 2021)

Who's got the winner? The anticipation is killing me


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jun 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Who's got the winner? The anticipation is killing me



Whoops, I'd missed the fact it was June, Sorry it's been a busy week!

I've been looking at all the entries as the month has progressed, there's been some great entries and have some thoughts, but i'll have a proper look later after work, family stuff etc are all finished.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> Who's got the winner? The anticipation is killing me


Patience is a virtue


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jun 2021)

Blimey this was a bit tough! there were some brilliant photos. Some were technically brilliant with great composition and colours, others were just great fun. I've narrowed it down to eight I really liked for various reasons, then mulled over it for a while, then prevaricated, then mulled it over some more 







I loved the humour in the images from @roubaixtuesday and the squirrel with attitude in @biggs682 photo. The wooden bike was great as were the lovely shots from @PeteXXX .

Eventually though there can be only one winner and I decided on @stoatsngroats lovely shot of a bike in the woods, just a nice classic woodland shot with great colour and composition.







Honourable mention should go to @gzoom for his stunning image, however, technically the challenge should also feature a bike? (Blimey there's going to be a stewards inquiry over this one!)

So @stoatsngroats the baton passes to you.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

@chriswoody thanks for last month's challenge and let's hope @stoatsngroats comes up with another good challenge for us all


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jun 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Blimey this was a bit tough! there were some brilliant photos. Some were technically brilliant with great composition and colours, others were just great fun.
> So @stoatsngroats the baton passes to you.



I agree Chris, some great images this month, and I’m super pleased you liked my image.

Racking my brains to come up with the next one, I wonder if I can appeal to my pattern brain.....

This one might be difficult, or easy.... give me 5 minutes, and I’ll post the June challenge!
Thanks!


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jun 2021)

So, for June, I propose, Your bike and a repeating pattern.
For example, a zebra crossing..... but just to introduce an idea, it could also be _part_ of your bike and a repeating pattern.... 
28 days to go then.....


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

@stoatsngroats that will get us all thinking


----------



## yo vanilla (2 Jun 2021)

a repeating pattern, oh my goodness...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

Thanks for setting and running the last competition @chriswoody there were certainly a lot of good ones to peruse!!
Well done @stoatsngroats. A well deserved win.. 
Looking forward to the new challenge 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

Now that's what I call a Fat Bike tread!! 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2021)

My Woodrup and a zebra crossing


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2021)

MBIFO a row of posts on my ride from work tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

Two from this morning's ride , road markings repeated.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jun 2021)

The wave baffles on the sea wall at Wallasey


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2021)

Pylon wire pylon wire….
Cris cross cris cross…
Etc…


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

Trees beside the Nene, on today's ride ☀


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2021)

That's a fab photo Pete!


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2021)

It's one of photos that makes you wonder what is down the path further on.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It's one of photos that makes you wonder what is down the path further on.


It's the Nene Way alongside Hamtun Boat Club... 
And, at risk of ruining the atmosphere, the back entrance to Billing Aquadrome & caravan park.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

A repeating pattern of fence posts on tonight's ride .


----------



## IrishAl (14 Jun 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 593505
> 
> 
> Pylon wire pylon wire….
> ...


If you had waited just another 10 minutes or so the sun would have been nicely in line with the conductor wires and the shadow would have been perfectly aligned too. Am I being too pernickety?? 😂 

some great photos already this month 👏


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2021)

IrishAl said:


> If you had waited just another 10 minutes or so the sun would have been nicely in line with the conductor wires and the shadow would have been perfectly aligned too. Am I being too pernickety?? 😂
> 
> some great photos already this month 👏


Too much to pack in to my days…..


----------



## yo vanilla (16 Jun 2021)

I know this seems odd this being sunny June, but I'm not finding time to get out on the bike much!! My life has been soccersoccerworkworkworksoccersoccersoccersoccervacationworkworksoccersoccersoccer...

So here's a safety pic from the virtual roadshow in case I can't make the deadline


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

A repeating pattern of potato plants in Holcot


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

Drainage holes in a row


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Jun 2021)

It’s interesting to see how you’re dealing with my repeating pattern challenge, and there are some good ones here, so thanks for engaging 😀👏


----------



## chriswoody (20 Jun 2021)

Ranks of Pine trees in the forest yesterday.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

The groynes repeating in the background.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

My Boris Bike and two rows of yellow summats on the Victoria Embankment cycleway..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

MBIFO lots of rows of flints..


----------



## gtmet (28 Jun 2021)

Structural repetition at all levels from component through equipment to system: wires, insulators, pylons, ties...
Electrical repetition: 50 Hz


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Any more images, before I make a final decision?
I have a winner 😂😀👏


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Ooh who is it?


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@Oldhippy errr… I feel that I should wait until midnight to be fair….. 😀👍


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Spoil sport 😁


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

Drum roll......


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Ok!
And the winner is………


PeteXXX said:


> Drum roll......


……..


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Just in case speeches at the ready folks!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Ok, so, I can’t copy and paste images like @chriswoody did, unfortunately as I quite liked the multi image set, so I’ll have to go through as I choose!
@PeteXXX kicked us off with a good attempt, the track through the soil, which was interesting, and certainly fulfilled the brief brief! A little too much distraction though for me, but a good attempt.
@PeteXXX 2nd with the high fence was better, but a slightly different viewpoint would have focussed the panels and the bike better…….

shall I continue this way until midnight…..


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Yes do, critique is always good. 😁


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Ok…. I have to put the kettle on for an 8 o’clock cuppa……
Part 2 to come very soon 😂


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Onto @biggs682 with 2 images, the zebra crossing and the posts…. but @biggs682 missed the wall too, which is a significant part of the repeating pattern for me, and I prefer the 2nd one, bike, posts, wall, which worked better for me!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Next are @Jenkins and @PeteXXX 3rd image, both of which capture the brief well too….. @Jenkins was a nice wider image, with good detail in the repeating pattern.
@biggs682 centrelines shows good observations whilst cycling around, and then… @Dave 123 with the interesting capture of the pylon and wires, which neatly caught the brief.

onto @PeteXXX trees image, and I really like the sweep of the trees reducing clutter and leading my eye into the picture…. Good capture @PeteXXX!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@biggs682 fence image and @yo vanilla with the image of the building showed how repeating patterns can be considered y each of use, @yo vanilla with the banker image made my pattern brain sparkle a little……
But we’re not there yet! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@biggs682 plants and drainage holes in the kerb made me smile as @biggs682 was posting quite a few, and I got the feeling that this competition had changed observation for him (maybe!) and that’s an indication of how my brain works a lot….. I can see stuff in detail as I cycle past…. Have you ever noticed that ironworks in roads and pavements have text and detail in….?
The @chriswoody bangs in one image which pops my sense…. That’s a great image!

But still not finished 😂😂😂


----------



## yo vanilla (30 Jun 2021)

the anticipation oh my goodness


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

So, the to my old mate… @Oldhippy (we’ve never met, but I feel a symbiosis here with him!) and his groyne image…..interesting image there @Oldhippy , I would have liked to see a little more groyne, 😂

then @PeteXXX Boris bike image in London caught some patterns, but the flints popped again in my brain…. A closer crop would have made this the likely winner…..

but still a couple to go….!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

yo vanilla said:


> the anticipation oh my goodness


As long as it IS anticipation and not boredom, I’m fine with that….. (I have to make this last until midnight 😅😂)


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@gtmet smashed in with a single image, with so much repeating going on, my brain almost zapped…..such a lot of repeating going on, and the 50Hz comment caused a buzz…. Very very interesting detail @gtmet !

But still, onwards…..


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Ahh…. We’ve missed one……. 😜


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> @Oldhippy errr… I feel that I should wait until midnight to be fair….. 😀👍


My last minute entry is the regular pattern of closed roads I have come against this month


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@roubaixtuesday, the wave baffles, and the Tandem….. another good image, with a great repeating pattern, setting a deep view into the far background…..

my synapses were singing……. That’s almost exactly the kind of pattern which I was thinking about….
With most of the image filled with repeating pattern…. But not just that, a good image in its own right too…..

I have taken the Liberty of editing this image to capture how my brain ’sees’ this image for maximum ’zing’….





It works for me, it captures all that my challenge was set for, buit destroys the original image as taken.

So, an education for me. To take longer to look past my pattern brain/eye, and try to see the wider picture.
It’s tough, and it may demonstrate to me that I may have a little autistic spectrum disorder, never diagnosed, and not intrinsically difficult to me…. But interesting nevertheless.

@roubaixtiesday is my winner in this challenge, for the reasons above…..

I hope you agree, and thanks to you all for engaging in my test of your optical and image capture abilities! 😀👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My last minute entry is the regular pattern of closed roads I have come against this month


Thanks @biggs682 for your considerable efforts with this challenge!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

@stoatsngroats thank you for your kind words and an excellent subject. I agree your cropping of the image has improved it.

Previously when I've entered this competition I've done so deliberately looking for an entry but this was pure serendipity - we stopped for a swim, I propped the tandem up, it just looked perfect, then I remembered the comp. I was trying to get the best effect and would rather have had the bike larger, but was in a bit of a rush to get my trunks on! The crop is definitely better. 

Timing for the next one may be an issue with holidays, is a shorter period (3 weeks?) OK, or happy for someone else to do it.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Had I been responding to this challenge, this would have been my entry, which, whilst not capturing _in detail_ a repeating pattern, we all know that it is there…. It’s a conundrum for me that this was exactly my brief, and an image I took for this competition.
@roubaixtuesday , I’ve no issues with a 3 week competition, maybe set a date when you will judge, and the final day is the day before…?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

OK @stoatsngroats then, the final day will be Sunday 25th July, winner to be announced Monday 26th.

If I post a new topic on this thread, is that all I need to do?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2021)

Top choice @stoatsngroats and a nice summary of the month's entries. Had it marked down as the winner as soon as I saw the pic from @roubaixtuesday - bring on the July challenge.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Top choice @stoatsngroats and a nice summary of the month's entries. Had it marked down as the winner as soon as I saw the pic from @roubaixtuesday - bring on the July challenge.


Thanks @Jenkins, I enjoyed this, it was good to see different interpretations. And @roubaixtuesday captured it so well… I knew too as soon as I saw it, and as he says, very serendipitous too!
Yes, bring on the next one, I love this! 😀😃


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

Thanks for a great competition @stoatsngroats Loads of top entries this time! 
Well done @roubaixtuesday .. A worthy winner 🥇


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK @stoatsngroats then, the final day will be Sunday 25th July, winner to be announced Monday 26th.
> 
> If I post a new topic on this thread, is that all I need to do?


*EDITED TO CORRECT MY WRONG INFO!

@roubaixtuesday *yes, post here, the Mods will repost in the other thread….

make it a good one (better than mine 😀)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

@stoatsngroats yours was excellent, I will absolutely not accept a challenge to improve it.

Rather, after brief reflection. I shall make a deliberate attempt to induce completely different style entries so as to avoid such comparison. I have the perfect image in mind, of course, and look forward to the cyclechat denizens subverting and improving on it.

So, the theme for this challenge is "*lonely*". To be interpreted in any way you wish!


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> @stoatsngroats yours was excellent, I will absolutely not accept a challenge to improve it.
> 
> Rather, after brief reflection. I shall make a deliberate attempt to induce completely different style entries so as to avoid such comparison. I have the perfect image in mind, of course, and look forward to the cyclechat denizens subverting and improving on it.
> 
> So, the theme for this challenge is "*lonely*". To be interpreted in any way you wish!


Cool, thanks! 😀👏
Is that lonely _with a bike_ or in anyway…?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Cool, thanks! 😀👏
> Is that lonely _with a bike_ or in anyway…?



I believe the rules specify a bicycle or part thereof must be in the picture?

The question of the subject of the loneliness is left open to entrants (if I have my grammar correct...)


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

Cool,thanks for clarifying to a thicker 😜😂😂

intersting and thought provoking subject…. I’ll get my brain in gear!
Good,luck everyone 👏👏😃😃


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Very enjoyable all. Let the game be afoot! ✌


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

A little lonely strawberry over watched by a Bikemate rear light on charge


----------



## gtmet (1 Jul 2021)

..." said:


> View attachment 592545
> 
> ... buit destroys the original image as taken.


An interesting discussion but I agree with the last part of Stoats and Groats comment. The strength of the original image was the baffles repeating through the void to infinity, and the crop loses that.


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Jul 2021)

I can start off lonely easily. My bikes have been sitting lonely and unused for a long time now (  )






(hopefully I can actually get out today for something better)


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

I passed this today. It does look a little bereft. And someone has kindly left a feature to help fill the foreground:


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

A lonely tree in yonder distance and a few more further away


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

A lonely rusty winch from times past.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

A lost and lonely child's sun hat at Whitstable harbour.


----------



## yo vanilla (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jul 2021)

Oh what a lonely buoy!


----------



## gtmet (7 Jul 2021)

A lonely mast, a single hull, all washed up, abandoned, broken, half buried...






How lonely would you like?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2021)

Not a completely serious entry but...




It does qualify due to being...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

A lonely Wellington boot


----------



## newts (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

A solitary 'shroom.. 🍄


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

A lonely car tyre abandoned by the side of the road


----------



## yo vanilla (12 Jul 2021)

that's an interesting find. fell off the truck bed i suppose?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

A lonely, and soggy, horse on today's ride.. ☔


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Jul 2021)

Needed the great granny gear to get up but it was worth it for the view:






Paragliding take off runway on Monte Pizzocollo (1150m) above Lake Garda last Thursday.

_I can see for miles and miles_, i sang whilst up there


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

A lonely barn out towards Sudborough


----------



## gtmet (22 Jul 2021)

Nothing so lonely as a navigation buoy grounded at low tide..
.





Shepperdine.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

A lonely cyclist


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2021)

My riderless bike and a lonely riderless scooter..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jul 2021)

Last chance this weekend, winner to be announced Monday morning.

I've not been on the bike much, bad back :-(

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tribansman (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Tribansman (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

A lonely set of handle bars


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

A solitary lamp post..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Jul 2021)

Well, thank you for all the entries.

I think that was probably much more difficult to find something for than most, apologies if so. I've been suffering from a bad back and haven't been out much in the last few weeks so didn't manage a single entry myself...

But some great pics, split generally into "Lonely bike" or "Lonely person/object seen from a bike". Very difficult on the latter to get the sense of being alone rather than accompanied by a bike, I think.

On the lonely bike front, I particularly enjoyed the black and white from @yo vanilla






Lots of inventive entries on lonely objects, strawberries, mushrooms, hats, but the abandoned machinery (winch?) from @Oldhippy was rather eyecatching (I had to crop it to get it to display for some odd reason, apologies):






But my two favourites were, on the lonely bike front, what I imagine to be an insomniac Specialized contemplating the dawn from @newts :






and the tree, all alone despite being in a crowd from @PeteXXX






So, the winner is [drum roll] @PeteXXX for their lonely tree. 

Over to you and thanks to everyone for the entries.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Jul 2021)

Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

Thank you! There were many lovely photos to choose from... I am honoured 😊

I will ponder on a new theme today.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you! There were many lovely photos to choose from... I am honoured 😊
> 
> I will ponder on a new theme today.


Well done @PeteXXX and thank you @roubaixtuesday


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

I have thunked.. 
The theme for the new competition is.. 

_'Give me a sign'_

As usual, a bike, or part of, must be in the photograph, and must be taken within the time frame of the competition. 

The end date will be August 31st 2021


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2021)

This won't count as taken a good few weeks ago an Old Road bike


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Jul 2021)

@roubaixtuesday GWS for a recovery with your back, and thanks for this challenge, which I found difficult mainly because I didn’t manage to do too much cycling either.
Well done @PeteXXX , a good entry amongst some other good ones!
Give me a sign…. That’ll get the grey matter fizzing, and a longer time to do this, with a 2 week holiday to boot too (for me 🤣)


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2021)

Here's a sign that someone keeps chickens.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2021)

Give me a sign!!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2021)

Not one sign but loads of signs all telling me that the route I wanted is closed


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Surely this is a sign


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Surely this is a sign
> 
> View attachment 601809


Very blue fence, too!


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jul 2021)

Very blue. Could it be more blue!


----------



## TiffAching (1 Aug 2021)

Please ride carefully at the world's end...


----------



## gzoom (1 Aug 2021)

Does this count as a sign?


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Aug 2021)

A small sign, and my Genesis.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2021)

The back of beyond…


----------



## Buck (1 Aug 2021)




----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2021)

That’s telling them!


----------



## gavroche (4 Aug 2021)

Set off at 10.30 am and back at 2.30, including stops for photos and refreshments. 42 miles completed at 20 kms/h average.




Where the trees are in the background, the road goes up to 17%, but only for about 100 metres.




Vview from the top.




Dolgarodd where the water park and first wave machine in the UK is. Very popular as you can guess.




This picture doesn't show very well the actual wave.




The famous bridge where everyone goes. They used to jump into the river below years ago but H&S put a stop to that.




Llanrwst where the cafe by the bridge gets regularly flooded in heavy rain .


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Aug 2021)

A sign of people's disregard for the environment they live in.


----------



## yo vanilla (11 Aug 2021)

This is hard to see, really, but signs of impending doom...





This was taken during a tornado warning, although the tornados (which did touch down, apparently) were 20 miles north (in the direction of view)


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

Not seen so often, now.. A *GB *sticker


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

A Headtube badge or sign


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

A sign for @PeteXXX just to let him know that Weetabix are made here


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A sign for @PeteXXX just to let him know that Weetabix are made here
> 
> View attachment 604059


I can smell it as I go past! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can smell it as I go past! 😂


We get the occasional whiff at home


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2021)

MBIFO a sign for an old bypass road, at Easebourne, near Midhurst. Note the only vehicles permitted to use it are motor vehicles under 2 tonnes, but I took a chance anyway, and never got my collar felt! 😄


----------



## yo vanilla (14 Aug 2021)

I've got a few. Some signs are more obvious than others...

Signs of REJECTION










Signs of HOPE









This one you may need to zoom in on, in more than one spot... Signs of DISOBEDIENCE 







and finally, signs of A HIPSTER NEARBY


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

A warning sign to use your bell ☺️


----------



## chriswoody (15 Aug 2021)

A couple of different signs. The first is a sign of the past, an old abandoned weapons bunker from WW2. 






The other one can be interpreted in many ways, I like to see it as a sign of the temporary nature of it all and how nature slowly reclaims everything, but then both photos can also be interpreted this way.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2021)

A sign that despite the heat Summer is on the wane.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2021)

Canterbury Cathedral, a sign of wonderment and miracles for many pilgrims for many hundreds of years.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

A sign that the council knows about this but can't be ar5ed to fix it....


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

Take your pick


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2021)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2021)

A sign that reminds me of simpler times before smart this, computer powered that and how quick can I do it.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

A sign implying that a hole so deep has been dug that Australia has been reached!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 605701
> 
> 
> A sign implying that a hole so deep has been dug that Australia has been reached!



"Beware of falling abseilers"


----------



## gtmet (23 Aug 2021)

A sign that Noah was right about the weather forecast, but should have accepted the shipwrights' overtime rates:


----------



## Tribansman (23 Aug 2021)

Despite popular belief, a sign that bikes do in fact attract birds


----------



## gtmet (24 Aug 2021)

A sign that the single track section will soon be clear for my train in the other direction:


----------



## IrishAl (25 Aug 2021)

My front wheel didn’t last for “Eternity” - another broken spoke last week and the wheel is consigned to the repair shop 🥲


----------



## yo vanilla (26 Aug 2021)

In other words IrishAl, signs of sadness?


----------



## Tribansman (27 Aug 2021)

Signs of a good adventure ahead...500km in 24 hours attempt (Newcastle to Stevenage)


----------



## IrishAl (28 Aug 2021)

I cycled past this seat a couple of days ago, positioned right in the brow of a sharp hill and today I listened to the sign and took my rest and was thankful to the kind person who placed it there


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

A sign that @biggs682 should take notice of as it's one of his regular routes..


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 606710
> 
> 
> A sign that @biggs682 should take notice of as it's one of his regular routes..


I can't work out where that is ?
The road between Olney and Yardley Hastings is closed but passable so I found out yesterday am .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

A sign of a music festival that was on at Overstone park


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can't work out where that is ?
> The road between Olney and Yardley Hastings is closed but passable so I found out yesterday am .


It's the Weetabix Bridge road.. It's shut more than it's open!! 
Not sure if there'll be bike access or not.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the Weetabix Bridge road.. It's shut more than it's open!!
> Not sure if there'll be bike access or not.


Ah of course


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2021)

Last chance for entries tomorrow, folks.. 
Lots of excellent pics for me to look through this time! 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

Quite a few decent entries this time, and some great interpretations, too.

Mentioned in despatches are:
@Tribansman for the Stevenage signs of adventure.
@biggs682 for the Bianchi badge.
@yo vanilla for the much needed Signs of hope.

The competition winner, this time, though is @IrishAl for the 'Rest and be hopeful' photograph.
(Bike needs a bit of a clean, though!! 😂) 







🥇


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Sep 2021)

Oh I don't know... I think the mud on the bike is signs of a whole story all by itself  Contrats IrishAl!

Pete I thought this challenge was a banger!


----------



## Tribansman (1 Sep 2021)

Agree, great competition and congratulations @IrishAl

Thanks for the honourable mention @PeteXXX ! Horrendous neck pain meant I had to bail out at Peterborough 65 miles short on way home 

There's always next time...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

Well done @IrishAl and thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Sep 2021)

Well done Irish Al.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

Any idea what the subject is going to be @IrishAl ?


----------



## IrishAl (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Any idea what the subject is going to be @IrishAl ?


Sorry folks for the long delay…I honestly thought I had no chance of winning this month given the quality of the other entries 😊. The bike definitely needs a clean, and a lot more besides…dodgy rear hub bearings, missing spoke on the front wheel - there’s loads left so it’ll be grand 😭, and now a rear puncture to fix 🧐

Right, I’ll quickly put my thinking cap on and post shortly with the next theme, and sorry again about my tardiness!


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Sep 2021)

Well done @IrishAl for a competition win!
Waiting patiently for the next one 👍


----------



## IrishAl (5 Sep 2021)

Okay after a quick think I’ve come up with September’s theme - “Bridge”
interpretation of the theme is of course allowed. Good luck!


----------



## IrishAl (6 Sep 2021)

Just to get you all going here is a snap from my cycle yesterday - which means I'm in provisional first place in the competition 😀


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

This should be fun 😎


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2021)

One overlooking the A45 underneath the bridge by Wellingborough Rugby club


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2021)

I'm guessing a shot from Saturday is just out of eligibility?

Anyway, I like this one of the Ffestiniog railway. 






(Actually, scrub that completely, it's not even my bike so definitely not eligible. As you were)


----------



## IrishAl (6 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Anyway, I like this one of the Ffestiniog railway.
> (Actually, scrub that completely, it's not even my bike so definitely not eligible.  As you were)


That’s a shame as it’s a beauty of a bridge.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2021)

IrishAl said:


> That’s a shame as it’s a beauty of a bridge.



I agree, but it's the taking part that matters, not the winning. Right?

[He writes, whilst furiously researching local photogenic bridges]


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2021)

Oh, and I spent the whole of the "give me a sign" compo without inspiration only to find this "_beware of throwing yourself out of a truck to certain death_" one just after it finished. 







Destiny is against me.

Apologies for the thread drift.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2021)

A bridge that is a shortcut onto Cut Throat Lane, a nearby byway..


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2021)

Dawn the bridge between night and day


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

Ride before work with the run rising behind the bridge


----------



## yo vanilla (10 Sep 2021)

Bit of history for what's just to the right of the bridge:


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

Tower Bridge & my new Brommie 🌈


----------



## yo vanilla (11 Sep 2021)

well that beats my bridge into submission


----------



## gtmet (11 Sep 2021)

Bridge?

I bid three no trumps.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

A bridge with issues.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2021)

Two bridges this.

First one with the sun just starting to come up . 







The next one is not feeling very strong


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

The River Stour bridged.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

Canterbury to Dover railway bridged.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

And finally the Thanet Way bridged.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

Not my bike, (honest!!) but it's been chucked into the stream on Cut Throat Lane next to a fallen tree that the kids use as a bridge...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

Someone must have hit the Take Off ramp a bit hard!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)

Homersfield bridge over the River Waveney


----------



## yo vanilla (14 Sep 2021)

a walking bridge in some fancy-pants neighborhood


----------



## chriswoody (17 Sep 2021)

A bridge over troubled waters.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

Rushton railway bridge earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Rushton railway bridge earlier today
> 
> View attachment 609776


I'm at Rushden railway station at the moment. No bike though!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2021)

Tiny bikes in a rack by the pedestrian bridge at Rushden model railway day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

A14 bridge by Maidwell with the sun burning through the mist earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2021)

I think I prefer this photograph..


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

Workbridge, where the hospital patients work to help with rehabilitation into the community.
Top coffee & cake, too!!


----------



## IrishAl (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 609827
> 
> 
> I think I prefer this photograph..


I see the blooming cyclist commuters ignoring the signs as usual🤣


----------



## Aravis (22 Sep 2021)

September in Scotland:


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

Workbridge garden centre, on today's ride..


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

The Rusty Bridge over the River Nene into the Uni.


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

Not a winner, but at least I managed to grab a contender!




Whilst car swapping in Eastbourne, yesterday.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Loving the black and white.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

A small ditch bridged by a tiny bridge.


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

Tangmere, A27.


----------



## chriswoody (25 Sep 2021)

Over the river today.


----------



## chriswoody (26 Sep 2021)

Over the railway today.


----------



## IrishAl (1 Oct 2021)

Thanks for all of the great entries. I'll be judging over a strong coffee in the morning 👍😊


----------



## IrishAl (2 Oct 2021)

Deliberations, deliberations…

With so many great photos this month it has been tough to narrow down to a shortlist. We had stunning views of lakes and mountains, rivers, daybreak, trains passing under bridges….my top 9 as I narrowed down…


----------



## IrishAl (2 Oct 2021)

But there can be only one winner as they say so my top 3

Winner and 1st place - @Aravis
In 2nd place - @roubaixtuesday 
and in 3rd place @biggs682







Aravis said:


> September in Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 610405


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Oct 2021)

Congrats @Aravis a nice image, and thanks for judging @IrishAl .
What’s October’s photo challenge ! 😀


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Well done @Aravis .Lovely photo! 
Thanks for a fun challenge @IrishAl


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2021)

Well done, looking forward to the next challenge.


----------



## lazybloke (2 Oct 2021)

bonj2 said:


> OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
> Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.
> 
> might not take off, but give it a go...
> ...


Holy cow. Gonna need a bigger pack of nematodes!
(and yes, I do know I'm responding to a post many years late)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Oct 2021)

IrishAl said:


> But there can be only one winner as they say so my top 3
> 
> Winner and 1st place - @Aravis
> In 2nd place - @roubaixtuesday
> ...



I'm very flattered, thank you, but also mortally embarrassed  and need to give up my 2nd place to @biggs682

The photo was not intended as an entry, and is ineligible as taken before the comp opened, and a dam rather than a bridge.

Apologies all round.


----------



## Aravis (2 Oct 2021)

Thank you @IrishAl. That was a picture from the island of Gigha a couple of weeks ago. There was a fishing boat preparing to set sail to my right, and the water was every bit as crystal clear as I've tried to make it look.

Today doesn't look ideal over most of the country either for cycling or photography, but I know I shouldn't underestimate the members of this forum! I'm hoping to have chosen the next subject by midday.


----------



## Aravis (2 Oct 2021)

I had a look at the Wikipedia entry for October to see what possible associations there might be. Apparently it's Vegetarian Awareness Month, something I ruminated over for a while.

Subjects based around autumn have been chosen at this time of the year before and have always been popular, but I'd prefer to find a new angle. I would therefore like to make October's subject *"Fall"*. Please ride carefully when attempting this challenge. 

Entries to be submitted by midnight on October 31st, with the result unveiled as soon as possible afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2021)

That will be interesting seeing how we all interpret that as a subject. 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Loving the pun about ruminating over veggie month 😂 

Nice theme for the competition!


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Oct 2021)

Great! There should be some great images this month, with leaves, wind and rain and all!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

Bit out of the box but this memorial cross is in honour of the fallen


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2021)

Fallen leaves and conker shells


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Oct 2021)

A fall into the river Goyt:


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2021)

Looks like the cyclist in white has fallen from the white bike


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

Lugging my bike over a fallen tree on the track that's a shortcut to my destination....


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

A waterfall on the shortcut mentioned in the previous photo..


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Person dressed in black falling down the sand dunes


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

A tree slowly falling over a little bit more every day.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

Honouring the Fall(en).


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2021)

This big old beech tree has had a fall….


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

The sign says it all.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

Another waterfall, this time at the Canoe Centre.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a vine (Russian Vine?) turning red before the leaves fall...


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 613351
> 
> 
> Another waterfall, this time at the Canoe Centre.


Been down that one a few times!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 613352
> 
> 
> MBIFO a vine (Russian Vine?) turning red before the leaves fall...



They don't have far to fall in that picture


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

My Shorter under a tree that has suffered leaf fall


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

The first leaves of Autumn on my lawn...


----------



## gtmet (20 Oct 2021)

Outfall: 





Blind Yeo.


----------



## yo vanilla (21 Oct 2021)

Nothing clever here, just some autumn leaves that have... fallen


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

Guaranteed a fall here!! Wrong wheels for a Skate Park....


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Oct 2021)

Rosehips in the fall at Manchester Airport.


----------



## gtmet (22 Oct 2021)

Fall tide falling:


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

A trio of things that fall.. Two E Scooters and a traffic cone, 😏


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

Eventually they'll fall over, but not within the time frame of this competition, methinks!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2021)

Staged (first cyclocross race fatigue induced) fall...


----------



## Aravis (27 Oct 2021)

Lots of strong entries and a wide variety of interpretations - I knew you wouldn't let me down.

I pretty sure I've picked a favourite from the entries so far, but with 31 days in the month there's still plenty of time.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

An autumnal bike path... 🍂🍁🍂


----------



## gtmet (30 Oct 2021)

First touch of autumn: the small leaved lime at Tortworth begins to turn.


----------



## Tribansman (30 Oct 2021)

Mini T falling in love with his new BMX...


----------



## Aravis (1 Nov 2021)

Very well done on all the entries, folks. I can't remember anything resembling a frost so far this autumn, so in these parts anyway there's precious little sign of serious autumnal colours, making everyone's task that bit harder. The level of inventiveness you've shown in these testing circumstances is amazing!

As I've reviewed them once again this morning, inevitably I see additional merit in several of them that I hadn't appreciated before, making me wonder if I'm doing the right thing...

But I'm no photographic expert, and I have to stick with the image which made the biggest impact when I first saw it and still intrigues me every time I look at it. The image from @gtmet taken at Sea Mills by the Avonmouth road out of Bristol. Superficially a static scene and yet there's so much happening, and the bike sits there just perfectly. Naturally enough the first thing I registered was the stone bridge, which I first took to be a railway, but quickly realised is not - and I'm drawn in:






Well done gtmet!


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Nov 2021)

Well done! I enjoyed this one.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

Well done @gtmet and thanks for the competition @Aravis 

Looking forward to the new challenge!


----------



## gtmet (1 Nov 2021)

Thank you for your complimentary remarks. As I understand it, it now falls to me to propose the next challenge. I will do this by tomorrow evening. 

(For those who do not know the location, the railway, being a late iron age concept, uses the plate girder bridge in the background. Roads, you will notice are neolithic; the Romans could do round arches.)


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Nov 2021)

Well done @gtmet and thanks @Aravis for the interesting challenge.


----------



## IrishAl (1 Nov 2021)

gtmet said:


> Thank you for your complimentary remarks. As I understand it, it now falls to me to propose the next challenge. I will do this by tomorrow evening.
> 
> (For those who do not know the location, the railway, being a late iron age concept, uses the plate girder bridge in the background. Roads, you will notice are neolithic; the Romans could do round arches.)


Great photo. Well deserved win!


----------



## gtmet (2 Nov 2021)

*November Challenge.*

Since I flippantly referred to the late iron age I have been unable to get the idea out of my mind. 
Hence, the theme:

*'Age of Iron'*

Whether the Iron Age has ended or not, its drama and artefacts are all around us, so plenty of scope. Usual rule, at least part of a bicycle must be included, in a pictorially appropriate way.

_To avoid the obvious risk, the usual important safety rule: Anyone even suspected of trespass upon the Iron Way will be disqualified with extreme prejudice._​


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

Looking forward to this challenge! 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

Iron and 531 steel


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

Ironing out the saddle


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

An old cast iron winch abandoned on the beach.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

Victorian (I think) bollard in cast iron.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

A rusty sea beaten iron ring fitted on the groynes.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

An old iron cats eye (minus it's eyes!) on the now bypassed A43


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

A lovely damp and slippery piece of iron on my local bike path... 😜


----------



## yo vanilla (10 Nov 2021)

bonus pic


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Nov 2021)

For my first entry into the photo competition, I thought I'd get the big guns out


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

Silhouettes of some of the Moulton village People that lost their lives fighting for others .


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2021)

A cast iron bench, fence and George VI lamp post.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2021)

The barnacle covered cast iron support structure holding up Herne Bay pier.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2021)

I do believe these are cast iron. I do like them and have quite a few photos of various different ones.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

The daily march in to the sea for these old cast posts.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Hamtun university.
The Rusty Bridge.. 

And a few bits of canal lock iron, too!


----------



## chriswoody (14 Nov 2021)

Surrounded by Iron on the walkway over the river at the Hydro Electric Plant.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

A rusty, flaky painted striking plate on an Ecton Hall gate post and my Brommie..


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

An Iron Way that's closed overnight...

Taken from the Brampton Valley Way crossing by Chapel Brampton station.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Nov 2021)

Taken on a grey Margate seafront this morning. Cast iron railings and cast iron dolphin lamps.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 618509
> 
> 
> Taken on a grey Margate seafront this morning. Cast iron railings and cast iron dolphin lamps.


I used to swim in that tidal pool! 😎


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Steel balls


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Cattle grid


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

A big iron circular thingie saying where British Timken used to be before it was demolished and used for housing.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

Stainless Steel, so it might not count in the competition... 🤔


----------



## gtmet (23 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Stainless Steel, so it might not count in the competition... 🤔



All steels are iron alloys, with the proportion of alloying elements generally small.

The competition seems to be livening up, seven days to go, so steel yourselves to reveal the iron in your souls.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

We could have a smelt down in the final few days!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We could have a smelt down in the final few days!


Not with the weekend weather forecast


----------



## gtmet (24 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 618303
> 
> An Iron Way that's closed overnight...
> ...



🤔 There was an incident recently when two girls sat down on a railway after they thought the last train of the night had run, but this does seem to be a heritage railway, and the brake van does seem to be parked, so just a double yellow, or distant at caution in heritage terms.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2021)

gtmet said:


> 🤔 There was an incident recently when two girls sat down on a railway after they thought the last train of the night had run, but this does seem to be a heritage railway, and the brake van does seem to be parked, so just a double yellow, or distant at caution in heritage terms.


~ Northampton and Lamport Railway ~

Definitely closed, and safe, when I took the photo 👍


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

An alloy bike and sign warning of raised ironworks in Wilby


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> An alloy bike and sign warning of raised ironworks in Wilby
> 
> View attachment 619415


Are they actually resurfacing that diabolical road? It's got to be one of the worst bits of tarmac in the area!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Are they actually resurfacing that diabolical road? It's got to be one of the worst bits of tarmac in the area!


Yep it's done from Sainsbury's up to Mears Ashby turn and working on the section to the turning up to the rugby club


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yep it's done from Sainsbury's up to Mears Ashby turn and working on the section to the turning up to the rugby club


Excellent! That stretch by the Doddington junction is awful on a bike and even in a car, weaving around the tyre wrecking traps!!


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Nov 2021)

At Littlehampton today, one of a pair on display.


----------



## Gillstay (27 Nov 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 619693
> 
> At Littlehampton today, one of a pair on display.


Blimey that's some serious security your dragging around !


----------



## chriswoody (28 Nov 2021)

A Francis Turbine sat on display next to another lump of metal.


----------



## gtmet (29 Nov 2021)

Just over twenty four hours now, with the winner to be announced before midday on Wednesday, allowing time to review the red-hot stream of new entries that will be forged tomorrow night ...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2021)

A steel bike with some galvanized railings


----------



## gtmet (1 Dec 2021)

This is difficult, I was tempted to follow the literature prize jury that recently decided to declare joint winners.

But I have not shirked my duty, so, in short:

_After due consideration the winner is *Oldhippy* for his simple but dynamic seaside image of iron stanchions marhing out of the sea, combining the most basic and most elegant of iron artefacts.

Over to you *Oldhippy*._






*********************************

At great length:

Starting with subversion, moving on through isolated street furniture to still life, then iron as dominant element, I had plenty to choose from. Strangely no iron horses, blast furnaces, forges or iron foundries, possibly because all these are now rare in the UK.

PeteXXX 's big roller and bicycle was the first to contrast the simplest and most sophisticated iron products, featuring steel as a highly developed iron alloy.

I was tempted by Specialeye's big gun, symbolising iron as ruler of all, and on the same theme, biggs682 's iron memorial silhouettes to the victims of iron as the material of war. In contrast Chriswoody's turbine hints at the equally immense power commanded by iron for peaceful use. 

Oldhippy's still life with iron ring and bicycle saddle appealed as a composition, as did biggs682 's simple iron spheres, which I hope was not a subtle comment on the theme. The anchor composition from stoatsngroats combined the sophisticated and basic elements very well.

Oldhippy's all enveloping pier structure was the first where iron really dominates the whole scene, followed by chriswoody with a black and white image whose spirit lowering tonal range portrays the world of iron as oppressive. Yo vanilla achieves a similar dominant greyness in a colour image.


Oldhippy 's pier is just pipped by his simple but dynamic seaside image, combining the most basic and most elegant of iron artefacts. Interestingly, to me, this seems to lead out of the sea rather than in. *


(* On a technical note the stanchions are almost certain to be rolled rather than cast, but this is a photo competition, not an examination in metallurgy.)


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Dec 2021)

Wow! How chuffed am I! Very much indeed. Thank you. The thing that made it so compelling for me was that they did indeed look as if they were marching in to the sea. Combined with the sun bouncing off the rain clouds giving the sea a great selection of colour. Again, thank you! I will think on a subject today for December. 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

I knew that that pic would win. It's a wonderful photo! 
Well done @Oldhippy and thanks for a fun topic @gtmet 

😊


----------



## Tribansman (1 Dec 2021)

Some great pics last month, and agree that oldhippy's really stood out. Also perhaps something subconsciously appealing about a sunny beach in cold, dark December!


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Dec 2021)

crushed it! i really liked that one!


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Dec 2021)

Ok folks, I've had a think and I've come up with the subject of Derelict. Your bike in front of something that has seen better days. Buildings, vehicles or anything else relating to the title Derelict. Have fun with it. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

Thanks @gtmet and let's get all the derelict pictures for @Oldhippy


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Dec 2021)

thanks @gtmet for an interesting subject, and for capturing @Oldhippy and his wonderful image.
Onwards to derelict,


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Ok folks, I've had a think and I've come up with the subject of Derelict. *Your bike in front of something that has seen better days*. Buildings, vehicles or anything else relating to the title Derelict. Have fun with it. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


Does a 'selfie' with the bike count?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

My Brommie and a derelict pill box guarding the St Ives guided busway.


----------



## Specialeyes (3 Dec 2021)

Great work folks and congratulations @Oldhippy, well deserved ! 

Nice to be worried about a duty of dereliction, rather than the other way round


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Best I could find on this morning's ride , was the old engine sheds in Wellingborough.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

I really hope someone ends up reusing the space without ruining the architecture.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I really hope someone ends up reusing the space without ruining the architecture.


Well I think they have had a reprieve but it's all gone quiet , one set got demolished a few years ago


----------



## gtmet (9 Dec 2021)

A derelict railway, note that I did not trespass upon the railway, but stood on the cycle path.







Portishead line, putatively to be relaid and reopened some time this century.


----------



## slow scot (9 Dec 2021)

A lone cyclist mourning the loss of the Mill Inn hotel. It had been closed for some time, but fire and demolition has put an end to it.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

A derelict barn


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Dec 2021)

I found a derelict farm house today.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Dec 2021)

Same house from the other sides.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

What a shame for that be going to wrack & ruin! 😔


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Dec 2021)

As I was taking photos a lady passed saying she remembered the farm surrounding the house and there was a huge adjacent barn for cows at one time. Now surrounded by a Sainsbury's and Screwfix. Sad indeed.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2021)

Another derelict barn. This one in Battisborough Cross


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Dec 2021)

Great in black and white.


----------



## chriswoody (12 Dec 2021)

The porch of a derelict hut in the forest.


----------



## gtmet (12 Dec 2021)

Derelict sentry box at the entrance to a derelict heavy anti-aircraft battery.





Wharf Lane, Portbury


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2021)

My Brommie is front of a dilapidated wall on Cut Throat Lane...


----------



## gtmet (13 Dec 2021)

Derelict?
So Oldhippy wants to see the dinghy again.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

A big old derelict engine block on a trailer that doesn't look very roadworthy!!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

A derelict uninflated inflatable in Moulton village, 60 miles, or more, from the sea...


----------



## yo vanilla (15 Dec 2021)

lots of interesting things here!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

The garden of a derelict cottage, sadly, in Kingsthorpe village.
I couldn't get any more of the bike in as I was in a narrow alley with a high stone wall behind me. 
More bike = less dereliction to peruse!


----------



## yo vanilla (16 Dec 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 621923
> 
> 
> A derelict uninflated inflatable in Moulton village, 60 miles, or more, from the sea...



@PeteXXX that was going to be one I was going to use  so I will have to find another subject.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX that was going to be one I was going to use  so I will have to find another subject.


Bugger!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Not quite derelict but certainly not in use near Grendon


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Dec 2021)

A derelict metal shed discovered on the Crab and Winkle Way this morning.


----------



## chriswoody (19 Dec 2021)

A derelict old WW2 ammunition bunker, deep in the forest.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2021)

Which forest?


----------



## chriswoody (19 Dec 2021)

A patch of Woodland on the edge of the Südheide, where I live in Northern Germany. The area was heavily militarised, both during the war and after it. Not far from there are some larger bunkers that resemble old Aztec ruins among the trees. After the war, the nearby base was reduced in size and the new perimeter fence was built leaving these ruins outside for the forest to claim. The old East/West border is only a few kilometres down the road as well.


----------



## gtmet (19 Dec 2021)

Derelict eighteenth century wet dock walls. One of the earliest wet docks in England, and a commercial failure.






Formerly the site of the Roman port of Abona, of which no trace remains in the harbour.


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Dec 2021)

Bridge 45 on the Leeds & Liverpool Canal


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

A local, rather derelict, bus stop..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

A nippy ride this morning took me past St. John the Baptist Church in Boughton.
It's said to be haunted but any sensible ghost would be tucked up somewhere warm 👻


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

A frosty view down to St. John the Baptist Church ruins....


----------



## Tribansman (22 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 623217
> 
> 
> A frosty view down to St. John the Baptist Church ruins....


This and your previous photo are serious contenders. Very nice


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2021)

Really enjoying the entries although it is going to be tough picking a winner.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Dec 2021)

On the cliff tops near Boulogne.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

Some from this morning's ride.






This House stands at the end of the Bozeat straight looks 1950's ish I have gone past it for all the 30 years we have lived in the area Never seen life in or around it , but it's now boarded up and the gardens have been cleared. 








This set of Barns are about 100 yards from the house .


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2021)

A derelict roadside pub restaurant on a wet and miserable day.


----------



## gtmet (27 Dec 2021)

If you thought the dinghy was derelict....


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Dec 2021)

Nearly the end of the month folks, there are some great photos so far. I have some favourites already but looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Nearly the end of the month folks, there are some great photos so far. I have some favourites already but looking forward to seeing more.


This is a picture I was going to try and re create for this competition but time constraints have got in the way , so here's a picture taken a few years ago.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/lyveden


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> This is a picture I was going to try and re create for this competition but time constraints have got in the way , so here's a picture taken a few years ago.
> 
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/lyveden
> 
> View attachment 623920


I, too, have photographs of my bike in front of this! 
It's a lovely old place to see.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I, too, have photographs of my bike in front of this!
> It's a lovely old place to see.


Thought you might have @PeteXXX and yes a lovely location and even better if you sneak in around sunrise


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

Here's my old pics.. 2016/17, I think.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 Dec 2021)

Nature doing derelict and given a new life as village sign & sculpture.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

Probably my last entry of the competition, and of the year..
A derelict barn beside Pitsford Reservoir on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

Oh.. And this one, too


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

The Chequers at Yelden has been empty for a few years now and is starting to look abandoned







Such a shame as it use to be quite busy and a nice little hide away


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Dec 2021)

Last day of the month and the year for the derelict theme folks. It will be a tough choice but results tomorrow.


----------



## gtmet (31 Dec 2021)

*THE GLORY THAT WAS ROME*

Derelict for sixteen centuries.








​


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2021)

An abandoned bike spotted whilst out walking


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

Morning all, I wasn't sure what to expect when I came up with the title Derelict but as usual there have been some out the box thinking and excellent photo subjects. @PeteXXX started us off with his Brommie in front of a long abandoned Pill Box followed by @biggs682 evocative photos of engine sheds from another era. Ultimately it came down to @Dave 123 with his classic black and white derelict barn photo, @yo vanilla did a good shot portraying of an old trailer but after much deliberation my favourite photo was the majestic derelict arch of St John the Baptist church in Bought on by @PeteXXX and declare his photo my favourite for December. I'm a sucker for medieval archaeology and the period and thought that the representation of one of the heights of technology of it's day as a background for one of one of the most practical pieces of modern technology of today were a good contrast. Despite being derelict the arch still stands with dignity somehow. So Well done @PeteXXX and thank you to everyone else. Over to you Pete.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

Thanks @Oldhippy and well done @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I am honoured! Thanks for a fun competition, @Oldhippy . Lots of great entries by all.. 

I'll think of a new topic for the new year and post later today..


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jan 2022)

Well done @PeteXXX and thanks @Oldhippy for an interesting challenge. I missed this one unfortunately as I hang around a couple of old wrecks most days!
I’ll be trying this challenge each month in 2022. (If I can!)


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I have thunked.. 
As an opposite to the competition that @Oldhippy has just run... 

'NEW' is the theme for the 1st challenge of the year. 
Usual rules.. Bike, or part thereof and photo taken twixt today and the last day of this month. 
Egrets are allowed. 🦅


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

A new sunrise for the start of 2022 taken earlier today


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have thunked..
> As an opposite to the competition that @Oldhippy has just run...
> 
> 'NEW' is the theme for the 1st challenge of the year.
> ...


Great sounding competition 👍

And congratulations on another win, lovely photo. I kept meaning to take a snap but neve found the right photo. Should perhaps have taken a selfie with the bike and entered as dereliction of duty


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2022)

Not sure its new enough, but I took it today - shortly after riding through a part built estate, ironic ain't it


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2022)

Taken on NEW year’s day


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

^Bike wash! ^


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ^Bike wash! ^


I was having a wee…..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

Another new building and some new sapplings that might one day hide the building.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

Another sign of all the new building work going on around us


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

And new signs of spring starting to show early in the garden borders


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

Uploading images is more of a pain now.. 
You have to click on Insert then Full Image or you just get thumbnails..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

This old deflated dinghy is hoping to sail of to new horizons 🍵


----------



## Tribansman (2 Jan 2022)

Newly churned mud!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2022)

My newly serviced mountain bike leaning jauntily on a gate whilst pondering Burgh Island


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2022)

New tarmac between Hinwick and Dungee Corner


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2022)

MBIFO an ALDI that's so new it's not even properly there yet!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

The new moon


----------



## gtmet (7 Jan 2022)

New timetable for 2022: Hourly trains across town to Weston-super-Mare.*
Summerzet here I come.






* And to Severn Beach in the other direction.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2022)

New retirement village going up in Olney


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

New Mobile Homes available at Billing Aquadrome


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jan 2022)

MYBIFO & behind something brand spanky new - my firstest ever clipless pedals & strange clumpy shoes (to be fair my assorted 3 decades of rock climbing footwear is every bit as strange).


----------



## gtmet (14 Jan 2022)

New flats (20th century) inserted in remains of old college (fifteenth century).






Town planning & site preparation by Prince Rupert of the Rhine:


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

A new Winter's cycling day.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

A new day for me on the bike but for some new days are no more.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

New crops.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

A new Cycle Hub at Whitstable Station.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2022)

A start of a new day and new age for me today .


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> new age


Intriguing. 
I started a sort of new age this week by going clipless for the first time ever in over 50 years of pedalling.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (16 Jan 2022)

I know it's not new, but I went through Cartmel from a different direction today and saw this sign for the first time as if it was new. Going my usual way, I must already be looking round the bend to the right at that point and have never seen it on the wall to the left.

Alternatively, I'm getting to that stage of life when I'm starting to see all sorts of familiar sights and people for the first time every day.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

I really want that sign.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I really want that sign.


Metoo 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

New speed limit.. Right by @biggs682 Coles Close anagram pic 😁


----------



## gtmet (17 Jan 2022)

New houses (Late Georgian or early Victorian) in front of old church tower (Perpendicular - Fifteenth century).


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

My new to me Dawes Galaxy


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2022)

Nice . All the bells and whistles including the bosses for a bottle holder underneath the down tube .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Nice . All the bells and whistles including the bosses for a bottle holder underneath the down tube .


Fingers crossed it's as good as it looks and a decent size


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

A newly painted SLOW warning on a newly re surfaced road .


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jan 2022)

A new, but bland, pokey and stupidly expensive development near home.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2022)

New homes, just round the corner from my house 🏡


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2022)

I don’t want to change the world…


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2022)

My bike on New England bridge over the river Yealm


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2022)

ReNEWable energy


----------



## chriswoody (23 Jan 2022)

A painted sign on the tree proclaiming a new route for a long distance footpath.


----------



## gtmet (24 Jan 2022)

New perpendicular (C15) upper stories of tower on original (C13) first storey.






Not to mention new everything else in repeated rebuilding including C19.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2022)

A rare sight!! A newly filled pothole!


----------



## gtmet (26 Jan 2022)

Brand new sunlight, barely eight minutes young, lighting up millennia old gorge cliffs.









Or possibly nineteenth century quarry faces.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Jan 2022)




----------



## Tribansman (28 Jan 2022)

Brand new shadow


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2022)

New for 2022 daffodils In Bloom


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2022)

New panels required (and possibly new underpants)


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2022)

I really must pull my finger out as it is nearly the end of the month. Pete, the subject is much harder than I thought! 😁


----------



## gtmet (29 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> View attachment 628582
> 
> 
> Brand new shadow


Unbeatably new, only 5 ns old. A triumph, sir!


----------



## gtmet (29 Jan 2022)

The new bridge.







As we who saw it built will always know it.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jan 2022)

My bike meeting another with a new life.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2022)

Last chance for entries, today.. Keep "em coming


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Last chance for entries, today.. Keep "em coming


And the chicken dinner winner is......


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

I shall peruse all entries later this evening.. Life has got in the way of having fun..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

Well. Lots of lovely entries for me to choose from this month. Thanks folks! 

Joint 2nd place goes to @biggs682 for the slow new tarmac..






And @Oldhippy 's new winter day pic.






But, in my humble opinion, and I'm the judge, my favourite photo was the New Old Bridge by @gtmet 






Over to you @gtmet 

🥇


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

Well done Gmet, good subject Pete.


----------



## Tribansman (2 Feb 2022)

Beautiful photo that @gtmet, A very worthy winner.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2022)

Thanks @PeteXXX and well done to @gtmet


----------



## gtmet (2 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well. Lots of lovely entries for me to choose from this month. Thanks folks!
> 
> Joint 2nd place goes to @biggs682 for the slow new tarmac..
> 
> ...


Thank you for choosing that one, my favourite of all my attempts, it lifts my spirits every time I look at it, the 17th was so bright and sunny. Thanks too to the others who have praised it.

The subject for February will be announced before dawn tomorrow, the third of February.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

On another annual leave day tomorrow and out early so looking forward to seeing what you come up with @gmet


----------



## gtmet (2 Feb 2022)

Let us abandon rusticity for a while.
After checking the OED, the theme for February is:

*URBANITY*



_Usual rule, the picture must contain at least part of a bicycle._​


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2022)

Can a Mod please transfer the Photo Winner badge over please 😊


----------



## Willd (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tribansman (3 Feb 2022)

Are we using the two definitions, @Willd's pigeon's, but also the 'scenes of urban life' in some online dictionaries?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

Urbanisation of nature for children.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

Urbanised camping.


----------



## gtmet (3 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Are we using the two definitions, @Willd's pigeon's, but also the 'scenes of urban life' in some online dictionaries?


There I was thinking you were all out in the fresh air, scouring the world for pictures, and it seems everyone but old hippy has their nose stuck in a dictionary.

*I chose 'Urbanity' because the OED gives three overlapping strands of meaning, all broad, so there should be plenty of scope for creativity.*

This is the OED entry (from https://www.oed.com/view/Entry/220391? You may need municipal library access):

urbanity, n.​
*Forms:* late Middle English *urbanytie*, late Middle English 1600s *urbanitie*... (Show More)
*Frequency (in current use):* Show frequency band information
*Origin: *Of multiple origins. Partly a borrowing from French. Partly a borrowing from Latin. *Etymons:* French urbanité; Latin urbānitāt-, urbānitās.
*Etymology: *Originally < Middle French urbanité (French urbanité ... (Show More)
*1.*
Thesaurus »

*a.* The character or quality of being urbane; courtesy, civility; refinement, sophistication, elegance (of manners, temper, etc.). Also in extended use.
▸ _c_1475 in Coll. Ordinances Royal Househ. (Harl. 642) (1790) 33 (MED) Kervers and cupberers..nedeth to be well spede in taking of degree in the schole of urbanytie.
1535 W. Stewart tr. H. Boethius Bk. Cron. Scotl. (1858) II. 328 Ane man he wes of greit vrbanitie.
1547 A. Borde Breuiary of Helthe i. Prol. f. ii Egregiouse doctours..of your Urbanyte Exasperate nat your selfe againste me.
_a_1566 R. Edwards Damon & Pithias (1571) sig. Eiij A right courtier is vertuous, gentill, and full of vrbanitie.
1616 J. Lane Contin. Squire's Tale ix. 152 Cambuscan..eyenge Giant Horbills iollite, rann at his tassant plumes vrbanitie.
1630 Pathomachia ii. ii. 15 Those things which Citizens doe vnto Strangers may seeme to proceed from Craft: but that which they practise with their Friends is Vrbanitie of manners.
1693 J. Dryden Disc. conc. Satire in J. Dryden et al. tr. Juvenal Satires p. xxxvii His Urbanity, that is, his Good Manners, are to be commended.
1713 T. Birch in Guardian 22 Apr. 2/1 The Virtue called Urbanity by the Moralists, or a Courtly Behaviour.
1746 Gentleman's Mag. 7/2 Urbanity is a certain impression of politeness and goodness, which appears in the mind, conversation and sentiments of a person.
1777 W. Dalrymple Trav. Spain & Portugal vii He was all urbanity and good humour.
1814 W. Scott Waverley I. xi. 152 If you have no respect for the laws of urbanity . View more context for this quotation
1849 T. B. Macaulay Hist. Eng. I. iv. 439 That exquisite urbanity, so often found potent to charm away the resentment of a justly incensed nation.
1881 Eclectic Mag. May 700/1 ‘Vastly obliged, I'm sure, my dear’, he replied, with the urbanity of tone which with him portended anything but urbanity of temper.
1907 W. Raleigh Shakespeare ii. 56 He delighted..in that graciousness and urbanity of bearing which is sometimes found in his princely men.
1973 H. Essame Patton xii. 185 He certainly tried Eisenhower's forbearance and urbanity to the limit.
1996 G. Studlar This Mad Masquerade i. 13 Gracefully balancing moral gentility and primitive instincts, wilderness skills and genteel urbanity.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

*b.* In plural. Civilities, courtesies.
1630 B. Goodall Tryall Trauell iii. sig. I 3 Last louely posture sages noble deeme, Vrbanityes defind its an esteeme.
1646 Sir T. Browne Pseudodoxia Epidemica i. vi. 23 The passages of societie and daily urbanities of our times.
1724 W. Dunkin Mezentius on Rack 11 But let this piece of Politeness pass with the ineffable Urbanities and liquid Spirit of his Longinus.
1799 Orphan Heiress v. 70 His taste and his urbanities were themes of general eulogy.
1822 J. Galt Provost xlii. 308 There is a surprising difference, in regard to the urbanities in use among those who have not yet come to authority.
1866 C. C. Felton Greece, Anc. & Mod. II. v. 71 In the urbanities of social life,..Athens was without an equal, without a second.
1966 Times 16 May 12/6 This fiery particle of radicalism..was never tamed by the urbanities of political life in London.
1995 Independent 22 Dec. 11/1 Mr Evans is not a man to cloak his feelings in diplomatic urbanities.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

†*2.* Sophisticated wit or humour; pleasant or witty conversation or language. Obsolete.Often, and esp. in later use, difficult to distinguish from sense 1a.
1542 N. Udall tr. Erasmus Apophthegmes i. f. 48v Whiche woordes yet for all that bee more full of galle, then to bee conueniente for Aristippus, whose vrbanitee & merieconceipted woordes are not of so poynaunte a sorte.
_a_1566 R. Edwards Damon & Pithias (1571) sig. Bjv Then grudge not at all, if in my behauiour: I make the Kinge mery, with pleasant vrbanitie.
1640 E. Reynolds Treat. Passions xxi. 214 Men are delighted..with Elegancies, Tests, Vrbanity, and Flowers of wit.
1656 E. Reyner Rules Govt. Tongue 223 Use Recreational speeches;..this is urbanity, or pleasantness of speech.
1693 J. Dryden Disc. conc. Satire in J. Dryden et al. tr. Juvenal Satires p. xxxii Moral Doctrine, says he, and Urbanity, or well-manner'd Wit,..constitute the Roman Satire.
1750 J. Dunn tr. C. F. Lambert Coll. Curious Observ. II. ix. 92 A vast number of varied or feign'd histories..discover a very fine and delicate taste, since wit, manners, urbanity, lively descriptions, characters and contrasts, concur to render them beautiful.
1845 A. Barnes Epist. Paul v. 109/1 Εὐτραπελία..urbanity, wit, humour.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

*3.* The state, condition, or character of a town or city; urban life.rare before the late 19th cent.
_c_1550 Complaynt Scotl. (1979) vi. 34 Tha detestit vrbanite and desirit to lyue in villagis.
1789 W. Belsham Ess. I. xvii. 328 The serenity, the elegance and urbanity of Paris.
1818 Analectic Mag. Apr. 305 He displays man and nature..in characters not the less easily recognized for the wildness, the rusticity, or the urbanity of the situation.
1877 R. Martineau tr. Goldziher Mythol. Hebrews iv. 83 This trait of glorification of the old-fashioned Beduin-life, to the disparagement of the free urbanity of the townsmen.
1898 F. W. Maitland Township & Borough 13 A difference between..urbanity and rusticity.
1963 J. Morris Road to Huddersfield i. 15 The desire for weekend cottages comes late in a society's lurching progress toward utter urbanity.
2002 N. Bullock Building Post-war World vi. 135/2 His central charge was the failure to create the urbanitynecessary to the idea of a town.
(Hide quotations)


↑








↓
Back to top



This entry has been updated (OED Third Edition, June 2011; most recently modified version published online December 2021).

Entry history
Entry profile


Previous version:
OED2 (1989)
In other dictionaries:​
urbā̆nitīe, n. in Middle English Dictionary


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Can a Mod please transfer the Photo Winner badge over please 😊


'Tis done.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2022)

gtmet said:


> There I was thinking you were all out in the fresh air, scouring the world for pictures, and it seems everyone but old hippy has their nose stuck in a dictionary.
> 
> I chose 'Urbanity' because the OED gives defines three overlapping strands of meaning, all broad, so there should be plenty of scope for creativity.
> 
> ...


Phew!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

gtmet said:


> There I was thinking you were all out in the fresh air, scouring the world for pictures, and it seems everyone but old hippy has their nose stuck in a dictionary.
> 
> *I chose 'Urbanity' because the OED gives defines three overlapping strands of meaning, all broad, so there should be plenty of scope for creativity.*
> 
> ...



Well that's crystal clear


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Feb 2022)

Urban enough? Near the 1st Milepost at the Liverpool end of the Leeds & Liverpool Canal. Steve is quite urbane company.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Urbanity is alive on the inland waterways


----------



## gtmet (5 Feb 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Urban enough? Near the 1st Milepost at the Liverpool end of the Leeds & Liverpool Canal. Steve is quite urbane company.
> View attachment 629521


It certainly seems to be in town, but does Steve's urbanity show in the image? Looks more like trepidation.

With which remark I shall resume the customary adjudicator's omertà, so as not to hinder the creative development of the theme.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2022)

Dispelling the urban myth that kids never get any exercise and just play on the X Box.. 
There must be a hundred of them, including my granddaughter, playing football on the rec this morning..


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

The urbanalities of 21st Century foraging #1.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

The urbanalities of 21st Century foraging #2.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2022)

A housing estate for moo cows


----------



## yo vanilla (9 Feb 2022)

From the virtual world again. Even if I had a half pleasant day for a ride, which there have been one or two, they throw down so much road salt here I wouldn't want to take a bike out in that. So just for fun, doesn't need to be counted in the running...


----------



## yo vanilla (13 Feb 2022)

And for a visual of what I mean, granted this is a little more extreme, but still:


----------



## gtmet (20 Feb 2022)

A strong initial flurry of entries, then... ... nothing. So, assuming that all trace of urbanity has not been erased from your local landscape by the past week's storms, a reminder that closing date is midnight on Monday 28th February. Just eight days to go...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

I have a photo in mind.. Just waiting for slightly less inclement weather! 😂


----------



## All uphill (20 Feb 2022)

I think this photo taken in Langport, Somerset, shows a certain civilised approach to urban life and cycling in particular; plentiful seating, a supply of water, and wit in the form of reindeer(!). 

What could be more urbane?


----------



## Tribansman (20 Feb 2022)

A civilised start to our train ride home from Mini T's school in Stevenage. His delight at his hot chocolate from an oasis of cheer (the unfailingly polite and friendly platform coffee shop) in an otherwise grey and mundane outlook from Stevenage station.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Feb 2022)

The urban landscape of Newton Ferrers, taken from Noss Mayo


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

Hamtun cultural ¼


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

More Hamtun cultural ¼

Shame about the other ¾!!😂


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the Royal Theatre & Opera House.. (in the cultural ¼, obv!)


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

Sorry @PeteXXX I can't think of Northampton being cultural


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sorry @PeteXXX I can't think of Northampton being cultural


That's the other ¾ you're thinking of


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Feb 2022)

@PeteXXX theres more culture between my toes!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

I'll have you know that Des O'connor played for Northampton Town football club and Alan Carr was born here.. How about that for culture!!


----------



## Tribansman (25 Feb 2022)

Taken on my ride today from Letchworth to York. Stunning day for it, bar the cross/headwind the whole way


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Feb 2022)

Urban scar.


----------



## gtmet (27 Feb 2022)

Encouraging to see elegance making a late pushback against dystopia, so I am looking forward to a hotly contested final day. Closing midnight tomorrow, 28th February.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Feb 2022)

This one has been a tough one.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll have you know that Des O'connor played for Northampton Town football club and Alan Carr was born here.. How about that for culture!!


----------



## gtmet (28 Feb 2022)

The result will be declared no later than 1800 tomorrow, 1 March.


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Feb 2022)

Urban cycling - in front of a bridge, water, ye olde pubbe, a micro pub, shops, houses, and an old mill - the very epitome of urbanity (Barrowford Park)


----------



## gtmet (1 Mar 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Urban cycling - in front of a bridge, water, ye olde pubbe, a micro pub, shops, houses, and an old mill - the very epitome of urbanity (Barrowford Park)
> View attachment 633305


@FrothNinja : '_Usual rule, the picture must contain at least part of a bicycle.'_


----------



## gtmet (1 Mar 2022)

February 2022 Challenge Result: Theme: Urbanity


*In short, the winner is @FrothNinja 's dystopian vision of urban badlands, cyclists dismounting in trepidation as the walls close in. *

Suggested title:

*"Steve,... ...I've got a feeling we're not in Ra'mell anymore."*​






At length, elegance never really got into the running, my dreams of elegant carbon fibre frames posed in front of Georgian and Palladian architecture, perhaps some 'rus in urbe', lie trampled in the dust. Probably what you get by setting an urban theme for a rural people like the Anglo-Saxons, who plainly just do not like towns.

*@Oldhippy*  led off with ambivalent views of attempts to soften urban life with painted facades on play areas. regimented holidays, and of course - cycling banned in quaint old shopping streets. *@biggs682* picked up the same feeling of overcrowding, even in recreation, as did *@PeteXXX* with the close trimmed grass on the municipal rec standing in for countryside. The nightmare continued with *@Dave 123* 's Animal Farm analogy for human housing, and *@yo vanilla* was driven to disturbing visions.

*@All uphill * brings us modern urban utilitarianism and modern decay with just the fountain to hint at an elegant past.

A special mention to *Mini T* for smiling in Stevenage, perhaps it is the thought of the train out of Stevenage, and his father *@Tribansman* gets a special mention for effort for scouring the whole Great North Road in search of elegance. An elegant facade but no way in. *@Dave 123* has certainly found a pretty seaside urb, but it seems a long way off. (_And a bit of attention to the horizontal next time young man!_)

Some very elegant buildings from* @PeteXXX* get closer to what I had in mind, obviously Northampton is worth including in a cultured cyclist's tour of England, but the bike does look as if it is awaiting covering fire before making a dash across the street. Must be the times we live in. Not so elegant but definitely urban is *@FrothNinja* 's final entry, but again a view from outside, and a slightly cynical one, 'Ye Olde Pubbe' where alcohol softens the life of workers in the fortress-like mill dominating the place. And it looks as though you leave your bicycle outside the town.

So in the final face off between elegance and dystopia it was Northampton Cultural Quarter vs. Liverpool Canal Badlands, and the dystopian majority view gives the win to *@FrothNinja* , for a well composed picture, radiating unease, with the bicycles an essential part and plenty to keep the eye moving.


*OVER TO YOU @FrothNinja .*​


*



*


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

Well done Frothninja!


----------



## Tribansman (1 Mar 2022)

Yep, great photo. Tricky assignment that but enjoyed trying to cone up with appropriate pics


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

So close, but happy for the 2nd place from @FrothNinja 🥇 

Thanks for the (tricky) competition @gtmet and looking forward to the new challenge.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

Looking forward to the next challenge and congratulations @FrothNinja


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Mar 2022)

gtmet said:


> February 2022 Challenge Result: Theme: Urbanity
> 
> 
> *In short, the winner is @FrothNinja 's dystopian vision of urban badlands, cyclists dismounting in trepidation as the walls close in. *
> ...


Thank you @gtmet (and everyone else), I am genuinely pleased, and somewhat surprised - there were a lot of good pics out there. 
I will have a think about a new theme and put it up ASAP.
ps I like the appointed title for the pic, wasn't far off what we were feeling


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2022)

@gtmet that is horizontal. The iPhone extra wide angle has warped it somewhat. Honest guv.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Mar 2022)

March's theme is:
*HOPE*

I've had a think and this what I thunk, and apologies to those who think my thunk is a bit cheesy (coz it is ).
Given that Lent is starting, the plague is lessening, and the world is getting a bit silly, the pics should represent *Hope. *
It doesn't have to be some great world hope, just something that helps you look forward to a new day or ride or whatever.
Give a little explanation to clarify the import of the image if it's not immediately apparent, an indication of the hope it holds mayhap.

ps - I hope I haven't posted an unworkable theme.​


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Mar 2022)

I asked Lisa to marry me at this bench.
I hope she turns up!!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2022)

I hope once this broken axle is replaced drive to the rear wheel will be restored.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Mar 2022)

I just need to clarify something….

We are not getting married at that bench.


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Mar 2022)

My first thought is one I've already done for a contest late summer of last year... but perhaps that can serve as inspiration..


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Mar 2022)

I... hope... this project build goes well.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Mar 2022)

In the far distance on the headland is Hope Cove. A quaint little tourist trap!


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Mar 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 633902
> 
> 
> In the far distance on the headland is Hope Cove. A quaint little tourist trap!


AN interesting twist - wonder why the cove is called Hope


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Mar 2022)

@FrothNinja 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hope_Cove


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Mar 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> @FrothNinja
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hope_Cove


I live near a similar tautology, known properly as Pendle, and often as Pendle Hill. In the latter form it is Hill hill Hill. Ironically it is only 173 ft off being a mountain.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Mar 2022)

I hope the salmon can leap op the weir without being eaten by the bears of Ermington!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

Some hope that Spring is in the offing.. 🌸


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

The Hope Centre in Hamtun town.. 
It is, among other things, a place for homeless folk and those in poverty to go for help and assistance. 
~ The Hope Centre ~


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 634364
> 
> 
> The Hope Centre in Hamtun town..
> ...


Damn I was going to do a photo in a similar vein.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Damn I was going to do a photo in a similar vein.


You still can! 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

There seems to be no hope of this pub opening again 😔


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 634516
> 
> 
> There seems to be no hope of this pub opening again 😔


Shame really as we use to have some nice meals there


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Shame really as we use to have some nice meals there


Us too 😔


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Us too 😔


Perhaps we should open it up ?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Perhaps we should open it up ?


It might be a bit too pricey for me


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It might be a bit too pricey for me


And what experience do we have


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And what experience do we have


I can drink!


----------



## Tribansman (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Us too 😔


You spoiled my mental image of you and @biggs682 (the way I interpreted his 'we') meeting up for the odd meal, exchanging tales and discussing good local photo opps for this challenge


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Mar 2022)

Messages of hope on a shelter in Margate.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Hope this piece of are has all the ingredients of a great few days away at the seaside.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

This is a sign


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Mar 2022)

I really hope we get a nice dry spell of weather after the monsoon season!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

I hope it doesn't start to cost much more than this!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2022)

My Hope hubs


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2022)

I do hope there's a good film on tonight 🎥


----------



## Tribansman (19 Mar 2022)

Hope we're still riding lots together like this when he's a grumpy teenager 🤞


----------



## Tribansman (19 Mar 2022)

Hopefully a spring and summer full of balmy evening rides


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

I hope a wizard doesn't appear and steal my ring!! 🧙‍♂️


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 636011
> 
> I hope a wizard doesn't appear and steal my ring!! 🧙‍♂️


I don't want anyone near my ring!
Looks like Saruman is related to Lois Lane.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Mar 2022)

Hope his future is better.


----------



## gtmet (19 Mar 2022)

Angling: an activity based on hope.


----------



## yo vanilla (20 Mar 2022)

A bit of a remake as I made a similar one for a challenge last year... but it was my first thought for the category this month.

Hope for the future


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

Hope this is a sign of things to come and just wish others in the world could take this pleasure.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Mar 2022)

Hard imo to beat the hope and possibilities of a train station, with all those much more interesting places to go to and kaleidoscope of characters passing through


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Mar 2022)

And the hope that because you have a ticket you will actually get on a train. In the UK it just means you have a train ticket and the actual train is a bonus in some places. 😁


----------



## Tribansman (23 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> And the hope that because you have a ticket you will actually get on a train. In the UK it just means you have a train ticket and the actual train is a bonus in some places. 😁


Mostly agree, esp the further north you go unfortunately. But the south east around London *tends* to be more reliable, and trains more frequent.

When I go up and visit my folks it's absolutely shameful the infrastructure and rolling stock theu have to put up with, and on a line that serves some huge population towns. Joke.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hope this is a sign of things to come and just wish others in the world could take this pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 636401


I have had a week of riding in dry cool conditions, and I hope it lasts too


----------



## gtmet (25 Mar 2022)

Lasciate ogni speranza, voi ch'entrate


After @FrothNinja, showing rus just as lacking hope as urbe.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2022)

A ship called…


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Mar 2022)

I hope she doesn’t rumble me…..


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2022)

A forlorn hope for no more war 😔


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Mar 2022)

All that remains of a Victorian place of hope.


----------



## gtmet (28 Mar 2022)

Hoping for rain:






Dry rhine, Claverham Drove.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> All that remains of a Victorian place of hope.
> View attachment 637509


That's a cracking set of gate's


----------



## Tribansman (29 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's a cracking set of gate's


oo-er Mrs


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's a cracking set of gate's


They are rather splendid aren't they. I can't believe I only noticed them yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> They are rather splendid aren't they. I can't believe I only noticed them yesterday.



Yes it's strange how we cycle pass thinks on a regular basis without noticing them , i feel sorry for the ones that don't bother to stop and look


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Mar 2022)

Just realised it is the last day of the month. Right in time for the weekend and hunting the next topic down. 😁


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Mar 2022)

Bit of a slow start but in the end there has been loads of entries. Will start comparing and contrasting tomorrow.
Another 50 mins left for people to get their entries in!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2022)

I hope I'm not snowed in by the morning!


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Apr 2022)

Is it always so tricky deciding a winner?
In Hope I hoped that I hadn't proposed an unworkable theme, and hope was fulfilled - we had loads of entries.
PeteXXX managed to slip in a last minute one that made me smile and Dave 123 cracked off with a pic of his wedding bench.
There were photos of hope for builds and returning bikes to the road, geographical hopes, fishy hopes, social hopes, hopes for Spring a springing, hope for good weather (wet and dry), economic hope, Hope for hubs, hope for leisure and entertainment, hope for family, film themed hope, things called Hope, hopes for others, and hopes for the future. Quite the cornucopia of hope.
gtmet countered with 'abandon all hope, ye who enter' attached to a pic of a track that looked like it would be fun to me.
I shortlisted Oldhippy's gates because they were revealed by his search for hope, Dave 123's bench not only for his stated hope but also for the hopes of two lives implicit in any true marriage, PeteXXX's Hope Centre for obvious reasons, Oldhippy again for his Margate shelter, Tribansman's shadow hopes for his son & sun, yo vanilla's urban mural of faith in the next generation, and PeteXXX's sad forlorn hope for the forsaking of war.
There wasn't much to pic() between them but the final two were Tribansman's shadow hopes and yo vanilla's hope mural - which also neatly continued the previous month's theme.
In the end this was the winner:




Suggested title - Sons in the Sun
Tribansman's photo combines the hope for the future inherent in many of the entries with a more immediate hope for opportunities to get out on our bikes to enjoy and share our binding passion. I also like the way that the relationship between parent and child is central with no distractions. Yet the speed blur also gives the impression of time flying, and the shadow of the pole behind them suggests the past, a line crossed as they move toward the future with hope. There is beauty in the hope captured in a transient moment. 
All the photos have shown that Hope is in the eye of the beholder, even when the beholder hasn't initially seen it.
Congratulations to Tribansman and his son/sun, I pass the bidon to them for April. I Hope it goes well...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2022)

Congratulations @Tribansman and thanks for a competition that made us all think, @FrothNinja 

Looking forward to the new challenge 😊


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

Congratulations to @Tribansman


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Apr 2022)

Well done @Tribansman looking forward to seeing what the theme is.


----------



## Tribansman (2 Apr 2022)

Thank you @FrothNinja (and others), was a great theme with a real range of strong entries, love your judging commentary. You uncannily got the intention behind my photo, lovely caption too. And you made Mini T's day yesterday 

I thought long and hard about this month's theme. I really liked Mrs T's suggestion of _Re-fuelling _but that prompted me to think of something that could encompass that but also reflects what the last few months and last couple of years have required, and also my love of long days in the saddle and getting out in all weathers.

So, April's challenge is... _Endurance_


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

@Tribansman endurance it is then


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Looking forward to what comes in.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Local support for the continued endurance of the Ukrainian people.


----------



## gtmet (2 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> ...
> gtmet countered with 'abandon all hope, ye who enter' attached to a pic of a track that looked like it would be fun to me.
> ...


That was the day I arrived home and discovered that the source of the creaking noise over the last few km was a broken rear axle. 
To be fair to Sutton Lane, it will have been the cumulative result of forty two years use, not riding the first twenty yards along that fairly smooth track.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

The endurance of nature to keep bouncing back despite the crap we leave behind us.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

An endurance ride of a lifetime ........


To the World's End


----------



## yo vanilla (8 Apr 2022)

The combined age, or... enduring legacy... of these two veteran rocket ships is 52 years


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

Built for the invasion that never happened but the internal terror the poor buggers that manned it must have endured never knowing if this particular night in Hellfire Corner was the night it was on.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

Dover Castle has endured over a thousand years of wars.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 639377
> 
> Dover Castle has endured over a thousand years of wars.


To be fair to the site, it has endured nearer at least 1,900 years of occasional war. The castle witnessed about half that history.


----------



## gtmet (11 Apr 2022)

gtmet said:


> View attachment 628777


Warm winter sunshine but a memory.
*Spring tests our endurance.*
Brace yourself for the English summer!


----------



## yo vanilla (12 Apr 2022)

The enduring legacy of Adidas Samba


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Apr 2022)

4.5 miles north of Carlisle at 11:40 am on day 2 of a ride to Scotland from Pendle. Ended the day in Nithsdale having endured a twonked knee for the last 15 miles on day 2 and battling with boredom for the last 30 miles of day 1. Did my knee again last Sunday and have had to endure myself bleating about it for the last few days.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2022)




----------



## yo vanilla (13 Apr 2022)

< also dealing with a nerfed knee. sorry to hear!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2022)

Speedy can sprint on occasion, but he’s more of an endurance athlete


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

My endurance ride to day was New Holland and back.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My endurance ride to day was New Holland and back.
> 
> View attachment 640459
> 
> ...



Now that's a long ride from Welly!! 😂


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My endurance ride to day was New Holland and back.
> 
> View attachment 640459
> 
> ...



Innit called Australia nowadays?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Now that's a long ride from Welly!! 😂



It was an endurance ride I was up early to get there


----------



## chriswoody (17 Apr 2022)

Riding through the sandy soil of the forests here takes a lot of endurance.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

Had to endure the smell of Weetabix on my ride today.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Had to endure the smell of Weetabix on my ride today.
> 
> View attachment 640656



Did you get past the blockages in Isham? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you get past the blockages in Isham? 🤔



Yes just about as there was a small gap in the temporary fencing but wouldn't recommend it .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes just about as there was a small gap in the temporary fencing but wouldn't recommend it .



That road is a feat of endurance in itself!!


----------



## yo vanilla (18 Apr 2022)

Winter endures, but my patience does not...


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Apr 2022)

Endurance both physical and mental, that few of us will ever know ended with his death in a field in Kent sadly. One of the Few lest we forget.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

How long do people have to endure the crossing to their Maccy D fix being out of order... 😔 😢


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

The lights have been fixed.. No longer need folk endure the wait for their Maccy D fix!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

This selle SMP had to endure me sitting on it for 55 miles this morning


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)

This tree is enduring well.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 May 2022)

Hey @Tribansman we are all dying yo know who you've picked this month. 😉


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)

Anyone know if @Tribansman is OK?


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Anyone know if @Tribansman is OK?



Last seen yesterday 6.03 am


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

What happens if the previous winner doesn't pick a photo?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

It's never been known! 🤔


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

Whadda we do! Whadda we do! Whadda we do! (Best imagined running around in circles waving one's arms about)


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

I don't want to sound impatient but in preparation for the weekend adventure how long do we think we should leave no decision or should we keep the current theme until we hear from @Tribansman ?


----------



## FrothNinja (4 May 2022)

Hold it 'til Friday arvo in case he has connection issues I 'spose. I don't mind judging again 👼


----------



## Oldhippy (6 May 2022)

Greetings fellow cyclotographers (see what I did there) in the absence of @Tribansman shall @FrothNinja be judge pick new subject for tomorrow?


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2022)

Not sure about a dubject. We might let you pick a subject though!


----------



## Oldhippy (6 May 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Not sure about a dubject. We might let you pick a subject though!



My bad.


----------



## chriswoody (6 May 2022)

@Oldhippy I was pondering on wether a more impartial judge in the shape of one of the moderator's might be an idea? With no disrespect intended towards frothninja. 

I'm also more than happy to go with frothninja's judgement as well though, if that's the general consensus.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 May 2022)

Happy either way.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

I've PM'd Tribansman man asking if he's OK. I'll go with the majority on the next subject.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

How about May as a subject because 


It's the month of May
Tribansman may appear and announce a winner
We may as well choose something and start soon


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

I'm in.. 👍


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (6 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How about May as a subject because
> 
> 
> It's the month of May
> ...



Mayhap


----------



## FrothNinja (6 May 2022)

chriswoody said:


> @Oldhippy I was pondering on wether a more impartial judge in the shape of one of the moderator's might be an idea? With no disrespect intended towards frothninja.
> 
> I'm also more than happy to go with frothninja's judgement as well though, if that's the general consensus.



No disrespect taken - well not without permission 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643414



If there's a bustle in your CycleChat, don't be alarmed now
It's just a spring clean for the May Queen


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

Maybe a decision can be made before I get up early tomorrow am for some miles please


----------



## IrishAl (7 May 2022)

Hi all…it’s been a while 😎

It may rain, or it may not…


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

This may be a bench but it may not be as it was so low and narrow


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2022)

This is a photo of my bike and all the cows in the world, though there MAY be udders


----------



## FrothNinja (7 May 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> This is a photo of my bike and all the cows in the world, though there MAY be udders
> 
> View attachment 643515



Can't find the groan button 😉


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2022)

Middle May house and my Ian May


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2022)

I may have a Maccy D.. But, there again, I may not!


----------



## yo vanilla (12 May 2022)

May is a time to get the boats out already


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

I MAY have been out for a ride today, I MAY have taken a photo of MBIFO my feet, and I MAY have taken it by accident...I MAY be a twit...


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

The sign says it all


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I MAY have been out for a ride today, I MAY have taken a photo of MBIFO my feet, and I MAY have taken it by accident...I MAY be a twit...
> View attachment 644358



It could well be the winner!


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2022)

We get our vehicles serviced here


----------



## FrothNinja (14 May 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> It could well be the winner!



It MAY not be


----------



## FrothNinja (14 May 2022)

Once more I sallied forth going nuts in MAY and MAY have halted for a pic of the bike before flowers that MAY be MAY flower in the arms of Ivy though currantly next to a Ribes that MAY be a wild gooseberry.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2022)

The owners of the Flete Estate are called Mildmay-White


----------



## newts (22 May 2022)

#NoMowMay


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

Maybird retail park, Stratford upon Avon.. 👍


----------



## gtmet (26 May 2022)

*Ne'er cast a clout 'til May be out.*

Well it be May, that be May and it be out, but May bain't out, so what be I to do?
Be I right to cast my gloves?​








(Not if today's icy blast be anything to go by.)


----------



## FrothNinja (26 May 2022)

gtmet said:


> *Ne'er cast a clout 'til May be out.*
> 
> Well it be May, that be May and it be out, but May bain't out, so what be I to do?
> Be I right to cast my gloves?​
> ...



The May is certainly out in the hedge behind


----------



## gtmet (30 May 2022)

*May: Summer is icumen in.*

Flee!




​


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

Well... We'll soon be on the horns of a conundrum! 
Or is it 'verge of a dilemna'? 

🤔


----------



## yo vanilla (31 May 2022)

I'm not sure which, even thought I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Oldhippy (31 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well... We'll soon be on the horns of a conundrum!
> Or is it 'verge of a dilemna'?
> 
> 🤔



I was thinking the same.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

I think the bike May still be in the Savernake Forest & this pic May or May not load in time on the cruddy free P Inn wifi


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2022)

What's the plan photo challengers? Since no winner was picked month before last direction has gone a bit sideways. Would a mod perhaps give a photo subject this month and then pick winner at the end of June thus rebooting continuity?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

If I was judging, (which I'm not!) It'd be a toss up twixt these two photos.. 






By @biggs682 






By @newts


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2022)

I rather like the one by @newts myself.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> What's the plan photo challengers? Since no winner was picked month before last direction has gone a bit sideways. Would a mod perhaps give a photo subject this month and then pick winner at the end of June thus rebooting continuity?



Thought mods were deciding a MAY winner and going forward from there. Not sure the mods actually agreed to it or whether we just assumed they would


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

@Moderators May or May not decide to assist.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Thought mods were deciding a MAY winner and going forward from there. Not sure the mods actually agreed to it or whether we just assumed they would



I think I suggested May as a subject and it went from there . 

Why not set a poll up of all the pictures and then we can all cast a vote and whoever gets the highest amount of votes in a pre mentioned time slot wins or happy to judge this one ?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jun 2022)

Happy for you to judge @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think I suggested May as a subject and it went from there .
> 
> Why not set a poll up of all the pictures and then we can all cast a vote and whoever gets the highest amount of votes in a pre mentioned time slot wins or happy to judge this one ?



Well @gtmet @FrothNinja @newts @Dave 123 @IrishAl @yo vanilla @Oldhippy @PeteXXX let me know by 8pm tonight if you are all happy for me to judge so if 4 or more agree


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

@biggs682 I'm happy for you to be judge, jury & executioner.. 👍


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Jun 2022)

Silk Road


----------



## newts (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 I'm happy for you to be judge, jury & executioner.. 👍



Me too


----------



## yo vanilla (3 Jun 2022)

@biggs682 do it!


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well @gtmet @FrothNinja @newts @Dave 123 @IrishAl @yo vanilla @Oldhippy @PeteXXX let me know by 8pm tonight if you are all happy for me to judge so if 4 or more agree



Fine by me


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

So i have decided that the following pictures by @Dave 123 and @newts were both worthy and in the end i decided on @Dave 123 's picture of the cows so overto you @Dave 123 



newts said:


> #NoMowMay
> View attachment 645851







Dave 123 said:


> This is a photo of my bike and all the cows in the world, though there MAY be udders
> 
> View attachment 643515


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Congrats @Dave 123 and thanks for judging the competition @biggs682 

Looking forward to the new challenge 😊


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Congrats @Dave 123 and thanks for judging the competition @biggs682
> 
> Looking forward to the new challenge 😊



Hopefully I might be able to get moving by the end of June enough to join in. 

I reckon I could get my leg over something like a step thru 🤣


----------



## newts (4 Jun 2022)

Great picture @Dave 123, thanks for judging @biggs682. 
Looking forward to this challenge again now that i'm on the bike a little more than recent months.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2022)

Do you know what….. I’m just out on my bike thinking ‘I wonder if someone won, and what the new theme is?’ So I’ve just pulled into a gateway to read the joyous news.

Thank you!

Well I suppose to follow on from May-

Flaming June.

Off we go. Bikes, egrets etc…


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

This could be fun! 😎 🔥


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Here's a starter for 10 😘


----------



## IrishAl (4 Jun 2022)

Congrats on the worthy win @Dave 123 and thanks for judging @biggs682. Nice challenge for June…I’m thinking jumping through a fiery hoop like Evil Knievel in a push bike might be in with a chance of taking it this month as long as the contrast, exposure and brilliance settings are just perfect 😎


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jun 2022)

IrishAl said:


> Congrats on the worthy win @Dave 123 and thanks for judging @biggs682. Nice challenge for June…I’m thinking jumping through a fiery hoop like Evil Knievel in a push bike might be in with a chance of taking it this month as long as the contrast, exposure and brilliance settings are just perfect 😎



Make sure you have your kevlar knickers on


----------



## yo vanilla (6 Jun 2022)

of course it's Flaming June, as I happen to be in the middle of a cold wet spell


----------



## gtmet (7 Jun 2022)

Flaming June!!






Shaft Road, Severn Beach.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

Not Belfast, but Bakewell!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

Not Bakewell, but Billing!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2022)

Flaming June and a westering sun


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2022)

A trip to Lake Vyrnwy in glorious sunshine gets my challenge ride in the bag for June.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A trip to Lake Vyrnwy in glorious sunshine gets my challenge ride in the bag for June.
> View attachment 649104



I love Vrynwy.. That dam wall is stunning! 
(Dam nice chocolate cake at the café in the South side corner, too )


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Date tagged first ride over a mile long in June 😃


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I love Vrynwy.. That dam wall is stunning!
> (Dam nice chocolate cake at the café in the South side corner, too )



It's a great place.  Pre-covid I used to like going to The Old Barn cafe just down the road towards the car park. It hasn't been open the last two times I've visited though.

Nothing wrong with Artisans, I just liked the other one a bit better.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's a great place.  Pre-covid I used to like going to The Old Barn cafe just down the road towards the car park. It hasn't been open the last two times I've visited though.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Artisans, I just liked the other one a bit better.



I had an early start, rode over to Bala via Bwlch y Groes and back via Hirnant Pass. Artisans was open by the time I got back... I needed chocolate


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had an early start, rode over to Bala via Bwlch y Groes and back via Hirnant Pass. Artisans was open by the time I got back... *I needed chocolate*



I'll bet after all that climbing.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll bet after all that climbing.









Oh yes


----------



## IrishAl (17 Jun 2022)

There’s no smoke without fire 🔥🔥🔥






Edit - dunno why the photo is only uploading at 90o 💁‍♂️


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Apply now.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

Poaching on @biggs682 territory, here... 👍


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 649621
> 
> 
> Poaching on @biggs682 territory, here... 👍



Must admit I haven't ventured towards town yet


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Must admit I haven't ventured towards town yet



There's a lot of strange people wandering around at night!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a lot of strange people wandering around at night!! 😂



Especially along Cambridge Street at any time of the day


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Jun 2022)

Flaming blow out at speed on a main road, couldn't flamin' get the tube out, had to phone for a flamin' pick up.
The humiliation, I was burning with shame - and a wee soupçon of sunburn sur le bonce from the fiery ball in the sky. Flamin' 'eck!


----------



## gtmet (22 Jun 2022)

We must not be unkind about Flaming June, sometimes she makes an effort:






Almost as sunny as January.


----------



## yo vanilla (27 Jun 2022)

greetings from flaming hot Moab, Utah




Today it is 96F / 35.5C and sunny


----------



## gtmet (29 Jun 2022)

At last! The great wicked city of Bristol burning under the Flaming June sun.






And looking the other way, for who would rather not, the Chew Valley basking in sunshine.




Dundry ridge east end.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

We need a 🥇


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We need a 🥇



Indeed we do @Dave 123


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2022)

Sorry…..
I am currently out on my bike and I thought… ‘oh dear’. I forgot!

The winner is @IrishAl fir smoke, orange tape and a drunken angle


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Well done @IrishAl looking forward to seeing what this month's subject is


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2022)

Thanks for the competition @Dave 123 and well done @IrishAl 
Looking forward to the new challenge


----------



## IrishAl (4 Jul 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Sorry…..
> I am currently out on my bike and I thought… ‘oh dear’. I forgot!
> 
> The winner is @IrishAl fir smoke, orange tape and a drunken angle
> ...



Wow I didn’t expect to win but thankfully I drop in here now and then to check on the calibre of the competition ☺️ Thanks very much for that @Dave 123! 

I’ve been scratching my head for a new theme and what I propose is “Symmetry”. Usual rules apply and hopeful plenty of scope to be creative and artistic.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2022)

Symmetry.. This looks like it could be fun! 😎


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Symmetry.. This looks like it could be fun! 😎



Oh yes that could be fun indeed


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2022)

The symmetric Westlake phone tower


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2022)

My Brommie under Hamtun Uni bridge this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

Enjoy the symmetry holes in my Harry Quinn


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Two in one on this picture


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

It's all in the reflection taken earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's all in the reflection taken earlier today
> 
> View attachment 652169



Did you ride past Summer Leys? It was closed off a few days ago as the body of a 20 yr old woman was found in the water 😔 
Just wondering if it is open again.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

Wathen Wegg suspension bridge over the River Nene.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

On the Rusty Bridge, Hamtun, this morning as I waited for the Torch Relay for the Commonwealth Games to run past 🔦


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you ride past Summer Leys? It was closed off a few days ago as the body of a 20 yr old woman was found in the water 😔
> Just wondering if it is open again.



Yes still closed till Tuesday at the earliest


----------



## gtmet (10 Jul 2022)

Sea Mills station.


----------



## yo vanilla (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## gtmet (12 Jul 2022)

Endless, powerful symmetry.





& don't forget the threefold electrical symmetry!
Godney Level.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2022)

A variation on a theme


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

Symmetry in wood.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

A natural arch just not quite in symmetry


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Brommie on a bridge..


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

Tried to stile out symmetry, fear I may be somewhat out of balance


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2022)

A bit of a late entry...


----------



## IrishAl (31 Jul 2022)

Not long left before judgement day and some nice photos logged. 🙌🙌😃


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

IrishAl said:


> Not long left before judgement day and some nice photos logged. 🙌🙌😃



I know which one I would choose


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I know which one I would choose



But you’re wrong….


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> But you’re wrong….



We will have to see


----------



## IrishAl (1 Aug 2022)

Well the time has come to pick July’s winner and it’s been a tough deliberation picking out the best between technical compliance with the subject matter, the effort and artistic quality of the shot. In the end it was too difficult so I’ve just went with the shot I like the most ☺️

Julys winner therefore is @Jenkins with the romp in the hayfield. I particularly liked the effort you’ve gone into to arrange the hay in almost perfect symmetry for the photo, that must’ve taken some time. 






Congratulations Jenkins and unlucky everyone else.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

Well done @Jenkins 
Lovely symmetrical pic! And thanks for the competition @IrishAl It was a fun topic 😊


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> But you’re wrong….



No I wasn't

Well done @Jenkins it was a great photo

Thanks @IrishAl


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

Many thanks @IrishAl - I spent more time trying to find stones to prop the bike up with than anything else.

I'm off to work for a team meeting shortly so will have a think and put a subject up later today


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

Right - descision made and it's a simple theme: By the roadside. 

This can be anything you like - a display of flowers, an interesting wall, something unusual in the grass verge, one of those fruit & veg stands, whatever - but it must be within a foot or two of the edge of the road and with your bike (or a bit of it) in view.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

A hole on the edge of the road and pavement.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2022)

You can't park here!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Good job this guard dog didn't start barking


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2022)

They’re growing giant broccoli in Devon!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2022)

I didn’t dare look around the corner to see what had been splatted


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2022)

A river at the roadside


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Roadside measuring stick


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2022)

There’s a whole National Park at this roadside


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2022)

Just off the road are some unused posh gates to the Lyneham Estate. The house is away to the right.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

A harvested pile of rubbish on the access road to Riverside Retail Park..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

A roadside reflection of Hardware mill


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

A roadside sunrise including a mist


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

A red light area on the side of the road


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

A roadside barn conversion coming on nicely


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

I wonder if I CAN win with this pic? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

Disappearing signage near Broughton.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2022)

By the roadside at Margate Lido. Now faded and shabby.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> By the roadside at Margate Lido. Now faded and shabby.
> View attachment 657138



If you look directly behind you, the cream coloured door was to the apartment I stayed in a couple of weeks ago


----------



## IrishAl (13 Aug 2022)

A stunning view of the mountains and sea aside Scollogs Hill Road


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2022)

The Newton Ferrers water tower


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2022)

Bales and sea


----------



## IrishAl (14 Aug 2022)

When the people move out, the sheep move in 🫣


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Aug 2022)

Chicken of the woods


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Aug 2022)

Yellow jerseys


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Aug 2022)

Cow & Gate


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Aug 2022)

Little Egret!!!!!!


----------



## IrishAl (14 Aug 2022)

I Took a short detour to snap this old baby which I remembered passing a couple of years ago, and got a puncture enroute 😩 back tyre was deflated just like the old truck….


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Aug 2022)

A WWII spotting post over the Estuary I believe.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2022)

Great Billing Roubaix.... 

It's not all in France, you know!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2022)




----------



## gtmet (19 Aug 2022)

By the roadside: Ashes.
















Cowhill & Oldbury.


----------



## IrishAl (19 Aug 2022)

Spotted this sexy beast in the mirror by the roadside today


----------



## yo vanilla (19 Aug 2022)

just before the Friday rush home...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2022)

May I offer you for your consideration some wild flowers on a roundabout and a bit of 60s chrome.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

A roadside re fuel


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Aug 2022)

By the roadside entering Manston village.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2022)

A bit of greenery, the Tudors, a security conscious area, and if you look really closely a mouse under that bush on the left.

What more could the judges need to see?

Oh and the road and a bike.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

Early in Canterbury this morning before the hoards came out to play.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

Thornden wood in Kent.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

Love road closures for powered vehicles.


----------



## IrishAl (21 Aug 2022)

Ballydorn light boat moored up near a favourite cafe stop called Daft Eddies on Strangford Lough, County Down. Almost clear skies with vapour trails of planes bound for North America.


----------



## IrishAl (21 Aug 2022)

A sheltered haven, Ringahaddy, county down.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

Nothing to see here @tyred


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Early in Canterbury this morning before the hoards came out to play.
> View attachment 658194



All Saint’s Lane?


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> All Saint’s Lane?



Yes indeed.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

MBorisBikeIFO the GPO Tower 🗼


----------



## gtmet (23 Aug 2022)

Roadside dung stall near Shepperdine.
Unlike petrol, dung be plentiful and the price be stable.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

gtmet said:


> Roadside dung stall near Shepperdine.
> Unlike petrol, dung be plentiful and the price be stable.
> 
> View attachment 658498



We are slightly more refined & upmarket out East


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

A roadside sunrise between Chapel Brampton and Holdenby earlier today


----------



## IrishAl (29 Aug 2022)

A stylish gate to a field of conifers


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2022)

A couple of late disqualifications


biggs682 said:


> A roadside sunrise including a mist
> 
> View attachment 656564





biggs682 said:


> A roadside sunrise between Chapel Brampton and Holdenby earlier today
> 
> View attachment 659250


The challenge was...


Jenkins said:


> *it must be within a foot or two of the edge of the road *and with your bike (or a bit of it) in view.


I think that the sun at around 93 million miles away slightly exceeds that distance 

One more day to go - I've narrowed it down to about half a dozen top contenders so far with quite a few more in the running and will probably have a decision by about 10pm on Wednesday so get any late entries in early!


----------



## IrishAl (31 Aug 2022)

I don’t envy you this month - that must be close to a record number of entries and disqualifications


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

💐


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

MBIFO a robot delivery thingie that I helped up the kerb as it was on its 4th attempt, and failing!

It actually said 'Thank you'


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 659457
> 
> MBIFO a robot delivery thingie that I helped up the kerb as it was on its 4th attempt, and failing!
> 
> It actually said 'Thank you'



The one's in Wellingborough say f(@K off


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2022)

IrishAl said:


> I don’t envy you this month - that must be close to a record number of entries and disqualifications



I know, but I think the variety of subjects made it worthwhile. When you have submissions that range from a simple pallet full of bags of poo from @gtmet 




to the stunning river view from @Dave 123 




via @biggs682 mill shot




@IrishAl 's arty (and puncture causing) rusting truck




and @PeteXXX 's robot that will need a bit of help to take over the world




And that's just a random selection with the result to follow very shortly...


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2022)

The final two were whittled down to @EltonFrog 's wonderful selection of wild flowers set against the shiny chrome & blue of the bike





or @Oldhippy 's complete contrast of Margate Lido's faded tower





This is one where I wish both could win, but there's just something about @Oldhippy's picture that strikes a chord with me living near a "past it" seaside town that gives it that very fractional edge. So it's over to you for the September competition and thank you again to all that made this a difficult decision.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Aug 2022)

Thank you @Jenkins very kind of you to pick my photo. I will have a think and let you all know tomorrow what the next theme is. 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

Congratulations @Old Hippy I like that photo, too!
And thanks for a fun competition @Jenkins


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Thank you @Jenkins very kind of you to pick my photo. I will have a think and let you all know tomorrow what the next theme is. 😊



Well done! Lovely pic.


----------



## IrishAl (31 Aug 2022)

Thanks @Jenkins for the deliberations. Looking forward to @Old Hippy ’s theme, just in time for the weather to turn bad this weekend


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

IrishAl said:


> A sheltered haven, Ringahaddy, county down.
> 
> View attachment 658309



That must have been a very close 2nd!


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Sep 2022)

Morning fellow cycling photographers, after thinking about what subject for this month I've decided on 'A piece of history' Big or small but something in the landscape or urban environment that has clung on in our ever increasing modern world that shows times past. Huge scope I know but I think might be interesting.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

Nice topic 😎


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Morning fellow cycling photographers, after thinking about what subject for this month I've decided on 'A piece of history' Big or small but something in the landscape or urban environment that has clung on in our ever increasing modern world that shows times past. Huge scope I know but I think might be interesting.



May I start with my cantilever brakes, times past alright, lol.


----------



## gtmet (2 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> May I start with my cantilever brakes, times past alright, lol.
> View attachment 659585


Cantilevers? I raise you centre pulls, a piece of history in an otherwise modernised front end.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2022)

gtmet said:


> Cantilevers? I raise you centre pulls, a piece of history in an otherwise modernised front end.
> 
> View attachment 659789



Lovely! I had those exact brakes and mudguards, oh and one of these at the back.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

Quite a bit of history big or small has ended up here before being blended into the surrounding landscape


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

An old iron bootscraper. Something rarely fitted to new houses but still useful to this very day!


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2022)

Cornwood. Dedicated to the memory of Lord Blatchford


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2022)

Ivybridge


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2022)

Ivybridge. From Stowford paper mill


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

Locks, handles & hinges. Still doing the same job all these years later...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

And just a handle, as good as it was a century ago..


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2022)

Not the best photo by far but historically the oldest free standing clock tower in the world apparently.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2022)

over 140 years old this beauty:






and a close up of the sign:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2022)

Abbey pumping station opened in 1891, now a museum but the four beam engines contained within all still work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 660059
> 
> 
> Locks, handles & hinges. Still doing the same job all these years later...



I thought you would have posted a selfie as your first entry


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought you would have posted a selfie as your first entry



Harsh, but fair


----------



## yo vanilla (6 Sep 2022)

Hutch BMX had a big although short-lived presence in the BMX world. Hutch was founded in Maryland, USA in 1979 by a bike shop owner and began to design and manufacture their own frames, forks, and handlebars in the USA. These were known to be of the highest quality (and price, in 1981 a Hutch Pro Racer was USD $400 which today is $1303). Eventually production moved to Taiwan, quality dropped off, and the company fell to financial trouble by the end of the 1980's. Here is where it gets a bit fuzzy: the company was sold around this time and eventually died; however it had resurfaced at some point in my city as Hutch Hi-Performance BMX. The listed address on https://hutchbmx.com/ is 712 South Olde Oneida St:











I don't really know what the deal is; the building has looked unoccupied for the last few years as best I can recall. There is no signage anywhere. Yet the website has a 2022 copyright and appears to be running.


----------



## gtmet (6 Sep 2022)

Underbridge on the Bristol-Radstock railway line, now history.







Temple Cloud.


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Sep 2022)

Above Leadhills. The wagons are diminishing in number as they are cannibalised for parts for the nearby preserved railway


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

An old road mile stone with good old imperial distances


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

A bit of literature history in these and it is Rupert's centenary year too.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2022)

@Oldhippy You could win this competition, you know!! 
Oh.. Wait..


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @Oldhippy You could win this competition, you know!!
> Oh.. Wait..



I just love taking the photos and seeing everyone's perspectives.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Yelden hill fort https://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryMagazine/DestinationsUK/Yielden-Castle-Bedfordshire/


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2022)

Bit of pub history, UK's first micropub in Herne.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

My hybrid peering at various historic things in Foulridge


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Sep 2022)

The ruins of kaolin mining (china clay). The working was started in 1911.

Dartmoor, above Ivybridge.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2022)

Another bit of WWII history, the sole remaining building left I believe from the famous Baedecker Raids. Everything around it is now redeveloped.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

Little Ben, still telling the time..... Big Ben's diddy sibling 😎


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Another bit of WWII history, the sole remaining building left I believe from the famous Baedecker Raids. Everything around it is now redeveloped.
> View attachment 661604
> 
> 
> View attachment 661605



Back in the early 60’s there used to be a Lyon’s Corner House near there, where my mother dragged me from, to that tower, and slapped my legs, for some unremembered infraction.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

Bus Lanes, historically, took over from Horse Lanes... 👍 



(I think I'll get away with this!! 😂)


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2022)

The Mewstone.

Here’s the history-

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/wembury/features/who-lived-on-the-great-mewstone


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> ...something in the landscape or urban environment that has clung on in our ever increasing modern world that shows times past.



How about traditional methods of fencing still being used on a new build - this isn't panels, but bunches of thin branches woven through upright posts (see second photo) and only finished in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## gtmet (24 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely! I had those exact brakes and mudguards, oh and one of these at the back.
> View attachment 659803


You had?

I have:






In its later forms historically the best of the dynamos I have used.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Sep 2022)

St Alkmund's, Shrewsbury, a synopsis of Shropshire history from the Middle Ages on.
It is a Medieval church with no parish yet it is still open to worshippers when its neighbours have not been for decades. The tower is fairly original while the main body of the church is Post Medieval. The main stained glass is a monumental wonderful piece of Georgian hubris. It's tracery is not stone, it is good old Shropshire ironworking from the foundries of Coalbrookdale.
More recently, it was my church when I lived in Shrewsbury.


----------



## gtmet (26 Sep 2022)

Is wind power history?

Or the future?






Ashton windmill.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2022)

Ongoing history proving some of the old ideas might need revisiting perhaps.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2022)

Master Thatchers at work. An age old skill.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2022)

Still capable of it's original job after all these years!


----------



## Willd (28 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 662641
> 
> 
> Still capable of it's original job after all these years!


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Sep 2022)

Prehistoric worked flint (properly recorded), spotted while having an epic piddle in Wiltshire. Going left to right there is a scraper on debitage, a core, a rather lovely side scraper.


----------



## iandg (29 Sep 2022)

A modern bike next to an iron sculpture of Kirkpatrick Macmillan on the Maxweltown Cycleway, Dumfries

http://www.bicyclehistory.net/bicycle-inventor/kirkpatrick-macmillan/


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Sep 2022)

iandg said:


> View attachment 662729
> 
> 
> A modern bike next to an iron sculpture of Kirkpatrick Macmillan on the Maxweltown Cycleway, Dumfries
> ...



Good one for the MBIFO cycling history thread too


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2022)

Only one day left of the month folks. Some great and varied photos. I will endeavour to post a winner tomorrow evening.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Sep 2022)

There were some fabulous interpretations on the subject this month I thought. Very hard to pick one alone, I narrowed it down to @FrothNinja and the long abandoned mining railway still providing parts, @Dave 123 with the WWII memorial another great photo and unusual I thought. @PeteXXX doing the black and white of the old door was excellent as was the thatching photo, @biggs682 with the hillfort, great photo. After a lot of umming and arrhring however I went for the photo from @iandg as for me it encapsulated old bike, new bike history. So, @iandg its your picture that wins this month for me.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Thanks @Oldhippy great subject 

Well done @iandg what challenge are you going to give us for midnight onwards


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2022)

Thanks for a fun competition @Oldhippy and well done @iandg a worthy winner 🥇


----------



## iandg (30 Sep 2022)

Thanks @Old Hippy 

It was a last minute "ooh history" as I headed home yesterday. Will have a think for new topic over night 🙂


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Sep 2022)

Cheers for the challenge @Old Hippy and look forward to what you set us @iandg


----------



## iandg (1 Oct 2022)

Watching cyclo-cross on Eurosport this morning with riders bunny-hopping hurdles, carrying bikes up-hill and plodding through mud - I've come up with "Barriers and Obstacles" for the new challenge. 

Hopefully some scope there for interpretation with many different barriers and obstacles (such as gates, steps, signs, overgrown paths etc) out in the environment.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

Great topic! 👍


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Cool idea. That gives a great deal of scope. I'm off to look for photos now.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Oct 2022)

Can I get the first entry in? - there is closed and then there is CLOSED, this one was closed


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Gateway and barrier at Lavendon Narrow Gauge Railway car park earlier this morning.


----------



## Tribansman (1 Oct 2022)

Great topic. Assume mental/motivation obstacles also count. Bit of an issue for me atm!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Great topic. Assume mental/motivation obstacles also count. Bit of an issue for me atm!



Sorry to hear that, shout if you need any help , and let's hope you get past it soon


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2022)

I ignored the word private….


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Us two wheelers are fine, but if you ride a trike or hand cycle it is a major obstacle on the Crab and Winkle Way.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Were it not for this natural obstacle I could have popped over to Essex today.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Us two wheelers are fine, but if you ride a trike or hand cycle it is a major obstacle on the Crab and Winkle Way.
> View attachment 662920



I find them a bleedin' nuisance - only easy if one has got narrow bars and not much luggage. I'm walking the bike on the back wheel for quite a few on the L&L


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Us two wheelers are fine, but if you ride a trike or hand cycle it is a major obstacle on the Crab and Winkle Way.
> View attachment 662920



Try getting a modern tandem through them


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

A pr of gates on this morning's ride stopped me getting closer to the old windmill


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2022)

A tight fit!


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2022)

A shigle beach is always an obstacle on a bike.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2022)

Bit of a mission here.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2022)

Obstacle but an easy underneath an onward.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A shigle beach is always an obstacle on a bike.
> View attachment 663165



Suspect an eFatbike would make short shift of it


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A pr of gates on this morning's ride stopped me getting closer to the old windmill
> 
> View attachment 663045



I do love a wind pump, remind me of the windmills I grew up with


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2022)

A rather frustrating part time obstacle.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2022)

A stepped tunnel obstacle.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

Minor obstacle and easily ridden over.


----------



## FrothNinja (5 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Minor obstacle and easily ridden over.
> View attachment 663450



More a hesitation than an obstacle??😉


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> More a hesitation than an obstacle??😉



Indeed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

A no cycling sign says it all.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

An old railway crossing gate behind Chapel Brampton Station stopping people getting into the old goods yard.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

A warning sign that a big iron obstacle might be chuffing down the track! 🚉


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 663606
> 
> 
> An old railway crossing gate behind Chapel Brampton Station stopping people getting into the old goods yard.



That looks vaguely rude (or face like)


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

Having no wheels on our in car tandem is a big obstacle to cycling


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

MBIFO an obstacle to pedestrians. Luckily, it didn't apply to me as I rode through


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Oct 2022)

Not as much of an obstacle to the CX bike in comparison to the eBike or one of my old steelies


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

What about obstacles for horses, too!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2022)

Wealthy enough for an ornate barrier and a cloudless sky!


----------



## slow scot (8 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 663787
> 
> 
> What about obstacles for horses, too!



Or dogs???


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

slow scot said:


> Or dogs???


Possibly, but not in this case judging by the size of 💩 laying around...


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A stepped tunnel obstacle.
> View attachment 663352



I rather think I would like to cycle down those


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Temporary obstacle today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Oct 2022)

...Gravity & when the lowest gear isn't enough...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

A locked gate and four bikes in the way


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

A few concrete barriers stopping you getting to the nice farm house behind them


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Oct 2022)

A minor obstacle overcome without too much trouble.


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Oct 2022)

Hillhill Hill (aka. Pendle Hill) is probably the biggest obstacle to cycling near me - but there are some damn good rides going around it


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2022)

The most ornate and grandest of barriers.

Known locally as ‘bull and bear’ this is one of the old gatehouses of the now defunct Membland Estate.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Membland


----------



## Jenkins (16 Oct 2022)

A moving obstacle


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

Somehow I think this will be an obstacle long after the 19th!! 

@biggs682 This is the bike path alongside the A45 from Riverside to Hamtun town centre if you were thinking of heading thata way..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Crofted Crest (18 Oct 2022)

One from this summer's tour:


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> One from this summer's tour:
> 
> View attachment 665068



Love the Excepte Cycliste 👌


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2022)

More a hazard than an obstacle but I think I'll get away with it


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Big gate barrier stopping me getting to the autumn colours behind it


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2022)

I had to do a bit of lifting and grunting to get over here


----------



## Tribansman (27 Oct 2022)

Hit the hunger barrier due to lack of supplies. Found salvation in a spinach and feta pasty 🍽️


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Oct 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Hit the hunger barrier due to lack of supplies. Found salvation in a spinach and feta pasty 🍽️
> 
> View attachment 666033



Damn! Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Hit the hunger barrier due to lack of supplies. Found salvation in a spinach and feta pasty 🍽️
> 
> View attachment 666033



Nice to see you out and cycling


----------



## Tribansman (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice to see you out and cycling



Thank you 👍 feeling much better, inspired by a nice half term break in the beautiful Derbyshire Dales.

Are you all recovered now, you had a bad injury a while back didn't you?


----------



## Tribansman (27 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Damn! Wish I'd thought of that.



Am sure you can better my effort, you have a proper eye for a photo


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Thank you 👍 feeling much better, inspired by a nice half term break in the beautiful Derbyshire Dales.
> 
> Are you all recovered now, you had a bad injury a while back didn't you?



That's good then.

Yes all back to normal just more weary


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Oct 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Am sure you can better my effort, you have a proper eye for a photo



Such a kind thing to say. Thank you, all photos like all forms of art have worth I think. It is just what appeals most to the viewer at the time I believe. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

The barrier that stopped me , a broken chain and the incorrect links to carry out a roadside repair.


----------



## gtmet (28 Oct 2022)

Tranquil, but the oldest obstacle of all, a tidal river.






And in this case almost as difficult for shipping to pass along as for bicycles to cross.
River Avon, Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

There's been some great entries again this month so who is going to be the lucky one ?


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Nov 2022)

Morning all, I always look forward to seeing the winner too, it is interesting seeing what different things catch different peoples eyes.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Nov 2022)

Calling @iandg to put us out of our suspense. 😁


----------



## iandg (2 Nov 2022)

Sorry all, been busy and forgot about this. Will look this afternoon 🙂


----------



## iandg (2 Nov 2022)

Really sorry, completely forgot as I've been busy working on the cottage renovation getting ready for heat pump installation and carpet fitting.

A great crop of photos and interesting interpretations. Favourites are @Old Hippy Shingle Beach, @PeteXXX Chapel Brampton, @biggs682 4 bikes and a locked gate and the Broken Chain, @FrothNinja Pendle Hil, @Tribansman Pasty and @avecReynolds531 Trespassers Will be Prosecuted.

I didn't realise judging a winner was going to be so difficult. I think the prize has to go to @Tribansman for the spinach and feta pasty for the clever interpretation of the hunger barrier and choosing one of my favourite pasty flavours 

Congratulations @Tribansman - over to you.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Nov 2022)

Well done @Tribansman great idea and as I said, wish I'd thought of such an original take on the theme. Thanks @iandg good choice. Looking forward to the next subject.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

Thanks for the competition @iandg and well done @Tribansman great interpretation! 

Looking forward to the new challenge


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

Well done @Tribansman what subject will we have ?


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Nov 2022)

Congrats - very much a pastry to cause a delay


----------



## Tribansman (2 Nov 2022)

Thanks all, especially @iandg , great theme and some superb entries as ever.

Surprised mine was a winner, but chuffed to have found a pasty-preference kindred spirit!

Tempted to make _baked goods_ the theme as my obscenely unhealthy diet includes a hefty whack of pasties, pies, cakes and the like.

But a bit one dimensional, so I've opted for.... _sign of the times_.

Good luck one and all 👍


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

Nice theme @Tribansman 
Get me thinking cap on


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Nov 2022)

The scope for this subject is very thought provoking. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

And not a single entry yet


----------



## iandg (3 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And not a single entry yet



Give it some time


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

A sign of the times that Sixfields Tip opens...


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Nov 2022)

One of my regular routes includes Noah’s Ark Lane, a few years ago a stream it crosses overflowed and a sign was placed next to the road name - ‘Road Closed Due To Flooding’.
A photo opportunity missed!


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Nov 2022)

I found this a poignant sign of the times - there were also childrens toys scattered around the layby


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

Shut up shops in the local Retail Park.. Definitely a sign of the times 😔


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

Petrol and diesel prices are a sign of the times


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

Leaves on the floor is sign of the time that it's Autumn


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2022)

A sign of the milking times!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Nov 2022)

kapelmuur said:


> One of my regular routes includes Noah’s Ark Lane, a few years ago a stream it crosses overflowed and a sign was placed next to the road name - ‘Road Closed Due To Flooding’.
> A photo opportunity missed!



Here you go






https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1605#post-5891988


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Sign of the times as since the clocks have gone back this outdoor gym space is empty at 7am whereas in the summer months you see the odd person using it


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sign of the times as since the clocks have gone back this outdoor gym space is empty at 7am whereas in the summer months you see the odd person using it
> 
> View attachment 667172



Very odd people


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Nov 2022)

10.58 and 11.59


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

A sure sign of the times fast approaching


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

A very sad sign of the times. Local to me ex Veteran lives here. Nice man just been used up and thrown out like so many others.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

Derelict and vandalised sign of the hard times.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Another sign of fast approaching times


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2022)

Autumn time


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2022)

With this many exposed rocks it must be low tide time


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 667873



Clever.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

A great big sh!tt# heap - a cynical allegory of the times


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Nov 2022)

Vandalised sign and the Peak District in warm sunshine mid November today atop the Monks Road. 

Signs of the times indeed.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

A sign that autumn is well and truly here as the majority of the tree's have lost all the leaves.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

A sign that the hot and dry days of summer are long gone




And then a sign that I'm getting older


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

If I can't drive to the Co-op, the Co-op can drive to me


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Nov 2022)

Hoping to get at least a couple more entries in over the weekend if it isn't torrential rain. Tomorrow looks OK at present.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

My wall distorted shadow making a sign to the times


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

This beetle based beach buggy was the sign of the time's quite a few years ago alas it now looks dated.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Nov 2022)

Sign of a different time


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

A month today it will be over.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2022)

@biggs682 be strong, hold on in there, please talk to someone…..

oh! You’re on about Christmas aren’t you?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2022)

It’s a sign that autumn is still clinging on!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Today's sign of the times is bang up to the minute for some people


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2022)

Sadly, a time of the signs around here 😔


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 669563
> 
> 
> Sadly, a time of the signs around here 😔



Same here and very frustrating


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2022)

House building, a sign of the times..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Same here and very frustrating



There is a virtually permanent pile of cr4p like this on the verge outside a two sets of 6 flats. 
Instead of bothering to take it to the tip in one of the many cars parked there, they dump it so the council come and clear it up. Grrrrr...


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Nov 2022)

Wow! The end of November crept up fast! It was only a couple of hours ago I realised I wouldn't get another entry in.


----------



## gtmet (30 Nov 2022)

High Tide time.





Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Wow! The end of November crept up fast! It was only a couple of hours ago I realised I wouldn't get another entry in.



Yes time flies when you are having fun


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Nov 2022)

gtmet said:


> High Tide time.
> 
> View attachment 669642
> 
> Sea Mills Reach.



Lovely photo. Can I ask which Sea Mills?


----------



## gtmet (30 Nov 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lovely photo. Can I ask which Sea Mills?



Which intrigues me. This is in Bristol, where are the others?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Nov 2022)

gtmet said:


> Which intrigues me. This is in Bristol, where are the others?



The one I know is near St Issey, Cornwall.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Nov 2022)

A sign of the time of the year - just after 2pm and the Sun has nearly set over my saddle (& Pendle). From the top of Gisburn Old Road and about 10 mins before I used the left side of my body as a brake at 25kph.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

Looking at the weather forecast for the weekend not sure i will be getting any pictures for this months challenge once it gets announced


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2022)

Evening all. Apologies for slight delay, got COVID a couple of days ago and had a raging fever. Recovering now though and aiming to be back out on the bike this weekend.

A cracking set of entries this month, with a range of takes on the subject and the usual mix of high quality vistas, atmospheric shots and humorous snaps.

What I had in mind/hoped for most was a wry take on the sh1tshow we find ourselves in amid the cost of living crisis, multiple Tory shambles, scumbag companies exploiting their workers, and all the rest of it.

With that in mind, although I liked the autumnal/wintry/tidal photos, and honourable mentions for @biggs682's amusing Christmas themed pic and observation; and @PeteXXX's bike among new fangled escooters pic...the winner has to be @FrothNinja 's sh1theap.

A perfect and pithy summation of the times we're in 👌


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Dec 2022)

You've made my week @Tribansman - life's been a bit, well, it's been better. Getting out on the bike in decent weather (even if it is cold) is medicinal & I hope your C is over. Mrs FN is just recovering from that lurgy and I have a more commonplace seasonal tap for a nose, so winning against such stiff competition is a great fillip.
Now the challenge is on for me to come up with a theme apposite for the time of the year. Hopefully will have thought of something by tomorrow morning.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

Been having a thunk about a theme - tempting to go the full cheese given it is December. I am also tempted to threaten penalties for pics that contain crass seasonal commercialism - I suspect you lot of battlers would enjoy circumventing tacky Chrimbo crud. December is also the first month of Winter, on my side of Earth, and the month of Advent. None of which helped me to get to a theme for the month but did make me think something uplifting might be suitable, something that gives the middle finger to the big pile of sh!t so many of us are contending with, something that makes us look for light in the shadows. 
I hope that local conditions don't make the chosen topic impossible - and many apologies to those who only ride at night. If you are in the Northern hemisphere the theme is "WINTER SUN", and for all you Southern hemispheroids "SUMMER SUN".


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Dec 2022)

Well done Froth Ninja. Great photo and interesting subject for December.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

Thanks @Tribansman and interesting topic @FrothNinja


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2022)

Thanks for the fun topic @Tribansman and looking forward to seeing the sun for the new competition @FrothNinja


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

Nearest I got to seeing the sun on this morning's early ride


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nearest I got to seeing the sun on this morning's early ride
> 
> View attachment 669879



The dawning of a new month's challenge?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Dec 2022)

Not a chance of me entering this competition for a while - and I'm on driving duties next Saturday.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2022)

There's sun behind them there clouds! ☀


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Dec 2022)

So you had the sun all this time! It has been twilight with rain here for days.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Dec 2022)

Bleepin' cold this morn - coz it was a cloudless (nearly) sky


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Dec 2022)

@admins, does the *Cycling Photo Challenge - the current challenge* thread need updating with the current challenge?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

Frozen helmet....!


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 670336
> 
> 
> Frozen helmet....!



You should see the quack for a remedy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2022)

Hope this meets the brief. I popped out yesterday to catch some winter sun before it goes sub zero and the grey returns. It’s the wall of a church, in a village I passed through. I stopped there to have a snack and noticed my shadow on the wall.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

On today's chilly bimble..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Dec 2022)

The winter sun struggling to get above the horizon on the way in to work this morning


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Dec 2022)

And the winter sun lighting the frosted fields tonight (OK, reflected from the moon, but that still counts, right?)


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

Like ice in the sun...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> @admins, does the *Cycling Photo Challenge - the current challenge* thread need updating with the current challenge?



'Tis done.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## All uphill (8 Dec 2022)

Winter sun on the Bridgwater and Taunton canal today.


----------



## All uphill (8 Dec 2022)

Another one from the canal today.

Beam me up




!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2022)

Looking down to the River Orwell this afternoon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2022)

Today during the brief period it got above zero. On gritted roads.


----------



## Emanresu (9 Dec 2022)

Had to nip over to Spain to collect a bike I had left there. Road a few roads until Santander. This is what it looked like last Sunday at the top. Spain is a great place to ride.





reat place to ride.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Dec 2022)

Some sensational pics today. Cold but glorious conditions.

Was a lovely ride home from work


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2022)

Hopefully the result of the refraction of winter sunlight by water can be seen


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Hopefullt the result of the refraction of winter sunlight by water can be seen
> View attachment 670776



Blimey, hope you came off better than the sign in that collision!

(nice pic btw)


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

Hot Choccy, at the canoe club café, with a weak sliver of sunshine to keep it warm! ☀


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

The River Nene, a frozen path & a low winter sun on today's ride ☀


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Dec 2022)

The last few rays...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

By a frozen lake in a nearby Pocket Park..


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Dec 2022)

Last rays of the week Fall-ing like an Autumn leaf


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2022)

Looking quite seasonal among the Shropshire hills:


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2022)

The bench that I proposed to Lisa, my bike, the English Channel and a setting sun


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2022)

Can't believe the sun hasn't shown any interest in helping me out for a photo so far this month!


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Dec 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 671512
> The bench that I proposed to Lisa, my bike, the English Channel and a setting sun



Beautiful - did the bike, Lisa, accept your proposal?


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can't believe the sun hasn't shown any interest in helping me out for a photo so far this month!



It's been so generous to the rest of us


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can't believe the sun hasn't shown any interest in helping me out for a photo so far this month!



I am hoping for good cycling weather Saturday morning


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2022)

Likewise.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Dec 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 671512
> The bench that I proposed to Lisa, my bike, the English Channel and a setting sun



OK, close the thread now.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)

Ring out the solstice bell 🛎


----------



## Spartak (21 Dec 2022)

gtmet said:


> Which intrigues me. This is in Bristol, where are the others?



.... I thought there was only one Sea Mills.


----------



## gtmet (22 Dec 2022)

WINTER _WHAT_?






roubaixtuesday said:


> Lovely photo. Can I ask which Sea Mills?


An ever-changing scene of eternal loveliness. (See above)


Spartak said:


> .... I thought there was only one Sea Mills.


Apparently not.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Dec 2022)

gtmet said:


> WINTER _WHAT_?
> View attachment 672004
> 
> 
> ...



It was sunny in the morn here. I know because I saw it from my work station 😢 - dark by the time I went for my ride


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

Here comes the sun






And it was still trying asi got home.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2022)

￼
Finally an entry for December. Christmas tree of lobster pots as well.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2022)

Better image.


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (24 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Better image.
> 
> View attachment 672158



Weather to set the flags a cracking


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Dec 2022)

Nick of Pendle today - hit 42 mph / 67 kph


----------



## IrishAl (25 Dec 2022)

Heading south!


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2022)




----------



## Tribansman (26 Dec 2022)

Think the sun/rays just about made an appearance this morning...


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Dec 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Think the sun/rays just about made an appearance this morning...
> 
> View attachment 672376
> 
> ...



Looks like the moors around Hebden Bridge


----------



## Tribansman (26 Dec 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Looks like the moors around Hebden Bridge



Yep, between Littleborough and Ripponden


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

Assuming it is still Winter sun


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

Plus this one


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

The Sun making an attempt to break through the low cloud on today's bimble..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

Finally this one


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2022)

You have some lovely countryside there Ming.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 672445
> 
> 
> The Sun making an attempt to break through the low cloud on today's bimble..



I have just got back after being out for a couple of hours or so - didn't stop raining once. Resorted to looking for bridges & public buildings to do the spannering that should have been done before I set off


----------



## All uphill (28 Dec 2022)

Charmouth in Dorset this afternoon with the sun making a brief appearance.


----------



## Tribansman (31 Dec 2022)

Trying to hide behind the clouds (the wind was so strong here it blew my bike over so had to hook my handlebar over the fence!)


----------



## gtmet (31 Dec 2022)

WINTER SUN ON THE SOMERSET ICECAP​


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2023)

Thank you December!
The quality of pics last month was incredible. When the weather co-operated, which it did more often than not, it seemed impossible to take a duff pic. And nary a touch of tinsel to behold, thank you all.
Downside is the usual conundrum of choosing the best pic has been compounded. None the less the bull's whatsits have been grasped and Hogmanay befuddled brain cells stirred out of their pudding lethargy.
@Ming the Merciless & @PeteXXX got in early with some good uns that boded well for the month, especially their use of shadow. I was sure they would figure in the final reckoning...and then it went off the scale in the second week with the hard freeze.
Not really cycling weather for the sane but those prepared to risk broken bits couldn't wrong with the camera. Frozen sunshine is a magical combination and it was always going to take something preternaturally special to beat it. Problem for the magicians is that magic was also woven while it was frozen and @roubaixtuesday cast the first icy spell - IFO a gate into the bargain.
@All uphill came close to breaking the spell with JC slides (crepuscular rays) with @Ming the Merciless @Emanresu @Tribansman @Jenkins following with visions of December sunshine that foreshadowed the promise of Spring.
@Rickshaw Phil returned us to a touch of white and @Dave 123 returned to his site of hope and tugged on the ole heartstrings again. @biggs682 and @Old Hippy teased with the classic combo of sea and Sun - possibly due a lack of them in Summer??
@Willd hid in sun dappled woodland as @IrishAl headed south for the Winter with the pack, but in the end my eyes were frozen by two pictures above all others.
As an ex-Queenslander it was probably inevitable that a proper winter tableaux would catch my sun bleached eyes, and @Ming the Merciless's frosted forest was joined at the last minute by @gtmet Somerset snow and sun.
In the end it was a cloudless sky and the prospect of a journey to come that only just edged out the destination achieved. Anticipation trumped accomplishment but both were worthy finalists.
Many thanks to everyone that entered and New Year congratulations to @Ming the Merciless
#16,797


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Thanks @FrothNinja and congratulations @Ming the Merciless looking forward to your chosen subject


----------



## Tribansman (1 Jan 2023)

Agree, wonderful bunch of pics this month. Well done Ming. Looking forward to the first theme of 2023


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

Great run of photos and great write up @FrothNinja Well done @Ming the Merciless and well deserved. Looking forward to the next subject.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

Congratulations @Ming the Merciless and thanks for the fun competition @FrothNinja 

Looking forward to the first photo challenge of 2023 👌


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

FrothNinja said:


> Thank you December!
> The quality of pics last month was incredible. When the weather co-operated, which it did more often than not, it seemed impossible to take a duff pic. And nary a touch of tinsel to behold, thank you all.
> Downside is the usual conundrum of choosing the best pic has been compounded. None the less the bull's whatsits have been grasped and Hogmanay befuddled brain cells stirred out of their pudding lethargy.
> @Ming the Merciless & @PeteXXX got in early with some good uns that boded well for the month, especially their use of shadow. I was sure they would figure in the final reckoning...and then it went off the scale in the second week with the hard freeze.
> ...



Just read this. It was a fantastic day out in a winter wonderland with a low of -6C and average -3C. I much prefer a cold dry day of winter over mild and wet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

Arthur Conan Doyle 

“When the spirits are low, when the day appears dark, when work becomes monotonous, when hope hardly seems worth having, just mount a bicycle and go out for a spin down the road, without thought on anything but the ride you are taking.”

My photo challenge for January 2023 is to capture “flow” when your only thoughts are on the ride you are undertaking.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

When I am out on my bike I am quite often just going with the flow and looking for photo opportunities on this morning's ride I stumbled upon a very good nativity scene outside Burton Latimer's Church.

I bet it looked good in day light .


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2023)

The Viking Trail flows in waves for miles along the coast.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

Just wishing that a ride could go on forever..


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jan 2023)

Often go with the flow along the L&L🌊


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

Going with the flow en tandem today.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

Oldhippy said:


> The Viking Trail flows in waves for miles along the coast.
> View attachment 673094



Beautiful pic. Where is that - Google seems to believe it's in a forest in Suffolk...


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2023)

It is between Reculver and Minnis Bay in Kent. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jan 2023)

roubaixtuesday said:


> View attachment 673139
> 
> 
> Going with the flow en tandem today.



Looks like a Midlands hedge. Nice shadow shot.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2023)

As I thought, this challenge is generating quite the mix. Looking forward to judging the entries end of month.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2023)

Well I tho I was getting notifications for this thread….

turns out I’m not!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

Go with the flow.. Hamtun Bike Park 😎


----------



## chriswoody (4 Jan 2023)




----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 673406
> 
> 
> Go with the flow.. Hamtun Bike Park 😎



Did you fall off?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

Dave 123 said:


> Did you fall off?



Nope...Bit slippery on a CX, though.. 👍


----------



## Willd (Sunday at 16:20)

Weir on the River Leam at Eathorpe


----------



## Dave 123 (Sunday at 16:45)

The river Yealm at Puslinch Bridge flowing towards the sea


----------



## Dave 123 (Sunday at 16:46)

The mighty rapids of the Yealmbezi


----------

